# Phenom 9850BE low voltage overclocking results!



## Kei (Apr 26, 2008)

I know a lot of people will probably hate me here right now as they haven't quite hit 3Ghz stable on some of their setups. Well to add more to the hatred I decided that until we get the new bios for our ASUS boards I won't be able to boot into windows at speeds higher than 3.1Ghz (passes post all the way up to 3.4Ghz on as little as 1.35v).

Anyway I proceeded to finsh my normal overclocking routine and now focus on how low I can get the voltage stable at high speeds. Well....................

I'll post screenshots later but the lowest I can boot is 1.20 volts at 3Ghz...yes you read that right *1.fukin20 volts*! It wasn't stable at that speed but I had to get shots for proof, same with 1.21v booted with no problems but failed 100% testing rather quickly. So I decided I was hungry and it was time to get some food...dialed in 1.232v and went to get me a cheese steak. Well 1 hour 47 minutes later it was still chugging away just fine.

100% load on 1.232v without failing, no bsod, nothing...it's still running right now and I'm talking to you at that setting now. 

Okay now edited to include screenshots.

K

Btw...cheese steaks are good

1.20v Successful 3Ghz Bootup







1.232v Everest 3Ghz Stress Test Results


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 26, 2008)

Woh, nice first tests ... i read about the issue on M3A32-MVP Deluxe (on ASUS Forums) and trying to clock this CPU higher than 3Ghz, i really hope this is solved soon just with a BIOS update, keep us in touch cause i really want to purchase a Phenom to get all the juice this mobo could give ... and i'm just waiting for the first results of 3.5Ghz with it, i'm wishing you really good luck!!!

And btw, really nice overclock at that voltage, can you post some shots of the temps too? If you're doing that with air, i'm trying to realize what i'll be able to do with water if the issue is solved =)


----------



## a111087 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol, thats quite nice and strange at the same time
I guess overtime Phenom will get better


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Woh, nice first tests ... i read about the issue on M3A32-MVP Deluxe (on ASUS Forums) and trying to clock this CPU higher than 3Ghz, i really hope this is solved soon just with a BIOS update, keep us in touch cause i really want to purchase a Phenom to get all the juice this mobo could give ... and i'm just waiting for the first results of 3.5Ghz with it, i'm wishing you really good luck!!!
> 
> And btw, really nice overclock at that voltage, can you post some shots of the temps too? If you're doing that with air, i'm trying to realize what i'll be able to do with water if the issue is solved =)



Thanks, I've been testing on this since the day it came out and have been at 3Ghz since about 5-6 hours after having it. I did it at stock voltage originally and then did all the rest of the testing on the Northbridge, HT Link, and ram afterwards. I've had less than ZERO problems at 3Ghz since that day. It's simply perfect really.

I can post all the way up to 3.4Ghz on 1.35v but can't get into windows (though I tried 1.5v the other night and it actually tried to boot) yet due to the bios issues you've been hearing about.

Still no issues with 1.232v I'll post some screenshots a bit later on tonight (for real) of the test results and cpu-z shots.

As far as cooling I'm a 'die hard' air cooling guy so yep this is all done on air. But I'm using a ridiculous cooler (aka the best ) in the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 on low settings (never bothered testing on high...ever). Temps during the last stress test (1.232v) were max 46C, min 39C, and average of 44C. My room at the time was very warm compared to normal 23C normally it's around 16-17C so it'd be much cooler. And remember the fan is on low even though it's huge.

My temps at 1.30v (stock) are still awesome with this cooler max of 48C and load at about 38-39C. The reason the min temps during that last test were so high was cuz I was using it for a while before the test and doing tests with other things so I never let it get back to idle temps.

Also note the temps would be lower but I have CPU Tweak enabled which raises temps due to voltage tweaks that are done to make the processor even faster. On average in my testing this accounts for approximately 5-7C higher temperatures on both the X4 9500 and the X4 9850BE.

I may try for a 10 hour run when I sleep tonight (I'll just do something else for 2-3 hours while it runs) to see if it'll pass a full boar super stress test though after 1 hour for most intents and purposes that's as stable as it gets. I'm crazy though so I like to run torture tests to see if it'll pass everything completely.

K


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2008)

Btw, I don't know if you've seen but 3.5Ghz has already been done on this chip though I haven't checked the status lately to see whether or not it's 100% stable yet. I know that 3.2Ghz has been done stable already though and obviously 3Ghz is more than perfectly 100% stable. Your mileage may vary as no two pieces are alike. Mine has tested at multiple 3Ghz configurations and not had a hiccup once.

K


----------



## Psychlone (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome!

Hey Brother...what's the stepping on that 9850 again?  I know I read it somewhere, but now I can't find it.

My JAAFB AA 0810BPAW can't do what your's is doing as far as GHz and voltage - I've been able to crank out 2.9GHz at 1.3V (haven't tried anything lower as of yet, but now you've got my wheels crankin'!)

So far, (and I keep *meticulous* notes of what's worked and what doesn't, along with the math for *every* test) - 2.92GHz at 1.3V (215 X 13.5), HT at 1935, NB at 2135(? can't remember for sure now and my chicken-scratch math is hard to decipher sometimes!), and my RAM at 573MHz (1146MHz @ 5-7-7-25 2T and 2.2V)

But, after dicking around for hours, testing, rebooting, clearing the CMOS (I've actually superglued a toothpick to the CMOS jumper to facilitate the clearing process!) - I've found that 2.8GHz on the CPU with the RAM at 535MHz, 5-5-5-15 2T 2.1V and HT @ 2000, NB @ 2400MHz, I've got faster throughput (as per SuperPi, MaxPi, Everest and Sandra) than anything else I've come across as of yet.

I'm still tweaking though...I've got a long way to go before every latency is adjusted, but I've found the groove - it's just a matter of fine-tuning at this point...AND THEN YOU COME ALONG AND SAY YOU CAN DO 3GHz AT 1.23V just to throw me for an infinite loop!   Now you *know* I have to test everything I've already done with lower volts, right??? 
(Good job!)

Psychlone


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

its nice to know these things oc well...ill be ocing mine soon...what kinda temps are u gettin at 3ghz


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 26, 2008)

nice speed Kei!  hope i can get up to 3ghz.  i got the new m3n-ht deluxe 780a board put in with the 9850 BE, i should be able to get up to your speed shouldnt i?  dang, been messing with the bios configs and still cant get it past 2.7 ghz.   how do i get the 5,200 ht speed as they claim this board and chip can do?


----------



## Psychlone (Apr 26, 2008)

The HT speed that you're seeing is only 1/2 of the total bandwidth you're using (kind of like DDR terms...)

So, 2000MHz really equals 4000MHz, etc. - and I've already proven on my M3A32-MVP, that it can reach 2600MHz (5200MHz total) - it's just not completely stable there with all my other overclocked settings (awaiting a BIOS update with bated breath!!!)

Psychlone


----------



## Kei (Apr 26, 2008)

*AMD's most efficient Dual, Tri, and Quad core? *

Okay after doing some more stability testing I decided to try out multicore testing again (did it on stock 1.30v a while back) but to see what we can do to save power and still keep speed.

For those on a board that doesn't quite fit the 125w chip bill then you just may be able to still get the efficiency of the Phenom lineup and not have to really compromise by buying a 'lesser' model (they're all excellent but you know what I mean). You can still possibly buy the highest available and just change the 'architecture' so to speak and make it fit your board for the time being until you get another one. Of course that is ONLY if you have the option to downcore in your bios.

Also for those that just don't really need the 4 cores at this time but have one anyway you could also save yourself some heat, power, AND still upgrade at the sametime w/out having to buy one of the older X2 models and get something more efficient and 'future proof' at the sametime.

Anyway I decided to get a preview of the Kuma and Toliman line of processors early last night and what do you know...when you do downcore they actually have the names already on the chip as recognized by Everest Ultimate. Crazy huh?

If you are looking for a Dual-core Kuma in a Phenom style flavor then just power down 2 cores in the bios and there you go with one side effect...UBER POWER EFFICIENCY!!!!!! I ran stability testing last night on the Kuma (Phenom X2) setup last night at a ridiculously low 1.21v and it ran like a champ. I even decided to up the craziness and use the newest version of Prime for even further stress. Well 2 hours later it was still chugging along just fine. 3Ghz Dual Core on an INSANE 1.21v and more efficient than any other AMD Dual Core chip out there at 3Ghz and MORE than a match for the X2 6400. I'll run some Everest full benchmarks against the X2 6400 really soon (just built a system for my friend with that, plus Everest already has the stock numbers for one anyway) to see how they stack up. Using my Diamond 3870 (918/2646Mhz) and the Kuma setup I scored 11,294 in 3dmark06. Of course if I was using the old 8800GT I had the score would have been nearly 12,000 which is very good. You can play Crysis just peachy with this as I had no problems all day nor night (I was up all night testing last night). Temps on the Kuma X2 setup are sick at 40C under 100% load and only 32-34C at idle. Room temps were the same as earlier (~22-23C) and CPU Tweak was enabled as well as AutoXpress which generally causes about 5-7C higher temperatures when enabled (the CPU Tweak I mean, AutoXpress didn't really seem to have an big effect on cpu temps).






Now then onto the Tri-core Toliman setup, I haven't run this through Prime just yet but it passes Everest on 1.232-.25v which is just as good. If you've never used Everest Ultimate you should, awesome logging abilities and info, and sweet lord can you stress a system hardcore. Anyway just like with the Kuma X2 setup you get all the sweet memory performance of the Agena X4 setup due to the architecture being the same. As for multitasking you'll more than likely NEVER notice the difference between X3 and X4 (and in many instances even X2 to X4). Temps ranged approximately 36C idle at 1.25v (what I'm on right now), and under 100% approximately 41-42C which is still extremely low. CPU Tweak and AutoXpress are also being used so temps would be far lower still. I also ran 3dmark06 on this setup and scores 12,407 with the same Diamond 3870 (918/2646Mhz).






I'm currently running on the Toliman X3 setup right now to see how it fares over the course of time for now. Since the bios will allow multiple setups (2 saved plus the current setting) you could have all 3 setups if you wished and switch between them with ease. This can save you plenty of power, heat, etc. on your system and is better than CnQ in my opinion because you get the voltage benefits though not quite as much but you still get the speed.

These results compare VERY well to overclocked and stock AMD 64 X2 Dual Core model chips like the 6000+ and 6400+. This is especially true when you think I'm using a less powerful graphics card than I was previously so the scores are noticably lower. I just pulled up AMDGeeks.net and grabbed a few results for comparison sake only.

X2 6400 3.5Ghz 3dmark06 run (water cooled cpu 1.50v w/8800 GTS)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5080755

X2 6000 3.2Ghz SuperPi run (air cooled cpu 1.38v)
http://www.amdgeeks.net/overclock/706

I couldn't find any of them stock (it's not that kinda site) but that's still a good comparison as both of them are overclocked and at a higher speed yet neither is siginificantly (if at all) faster than a 3Ghz Kuma/Phenom X2 setup with slower ram. This if course is attributed to the fact that the Northbridge and HT Link can be both faster and the architecture is far more efficient as well. The 3.2Ghz X2 6000 SuperPi run is only as fast as the 3Ghz Kuma/Phenom X2 setup using ram clocked at 960Mhz (vs. 1068Mhz on the X2 6000 setup) which is very impressive.

The 3dmark06 test against a monster 3.5Ghz X2 6400 setup is only 123 marks higher despite a huge clock advantage and a more powerful video card! That is rather amazing if you ask me.

Okay famliy discussion time...

K

Btw, I don't really need to say please keep this a positive conversation as Intel doesn't neccessarily need to be mentioned in here as this isn't one of those conversations. Very strictly an AMD efficiency conversation. Thanks


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2008)

*Deeper Testing with Kuma X2 platform*

Okay as promised I did some further testing with the Kuma/Phenom X2 platform to see how it compares to the Athlon 64 X2 6000 and 6400 chips. In an attempt to get the numbers a bit closer I changed the Kuma X2 settings to the following...

*Kuma/Phenom X2 Platform*
3Ghz (15*200 instead of 240*12.5 3Ghz setting)
2.4Ghz Northbridge (same as previous test up from 2.0Ghz stock)
2.0Ghz HT Link (4.0Ghz effective, stock setting up from lower 1.92Ghz of previous test)
800Mhz RAM (4-4-4-12 2T down from 960Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T)
CPU 1.216v

*Athlon 64 X2 6400 Platform*
3.2Ghz (16*200 stock setting)
1.0Ghz HT Link (2.0Ghz effective, stock setting)
800Mhz RAM (4-4-4-11 1T)
CPU 1.35v

The settings are all pretty close with both platforms having certain advantages that I can't change right now (I'd like to test the Kuma with 1T ram but it just won't run stable at those timings without large volts). Either way both platforms are very impressive in their own respect, but due to the new Phenom architecture you can adjust more which will give you greater/same speed at lower clocks and voltage.

Now then for the EVEREST Ultimate results...
----------------------------------------------
X2 6400-----------Kuma X2

Memory Read
8891 MB/s--------8375 MB/s

Memory Write
8855 MB/s--------6018 MB/s

Memory Copy
7245 MB/s--------8402 MB/s

Memory Latency
47.2ns------------54.5ns

CPU Queen
11,185------------11,115

CPU PhotoWorx
7,898-------------9,606

CPU ZLib
38,065------------40,100

CPU AES
8,292-------------10,081

FPU Julia
2,595-------------3,674

FPU Mandel
1,540-------------2,628

FPU SinJulia
1,429-------------1,313

I was shocked at some of those results but not by others. The latency thing is pretty obvious who was gonna win that one with the higher clock speed and CR1 timing vs the Kuma's lower clock and CR2 timing (I'll see about getting some CR1 able ram again). Write speed was another area I was not surprised to see the Kuma lose for the same reasons.

Out of the 7 CPU tests I was shocked to see the Kuma win 5 of them and by large margins as well! The X2 6400 eeked the Queen test by only 70 points which was very close and surprising. I was also surprised to see the Kuma lose the SinJulia test by 116 points a very good victory for the X2 6400. The rest of the tests though....wow...just wow Kuma is a beast!

I also ran a SuperPi run at this speed and scored an excellent 25.896s (tied with that 3.2Ghz X2 6000+ from the previous post http://www.amdgeeks.net/overclock/level2/706_2.jpg?nocache=120925425298393300).

_*Kuma/Phenom X2 SuperPi*_





_*Kuma/Phenom X2 3dmark 06*_





That 3dmark run lines up extremely well with the 1.50v 3.5Ghz run of the X2 6400 from the previous post (http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=5080755&compareResultType=14). It is now only 42 points lower than the X2 6400 3.5Ghz run! I can only imagine what score I could've achieved if I was still using the old 8800GT I had...not to mention if I put another 3870 in here (maybe Tuesday)! 

This just keeps getting better and better...I wonder what the Toliman/Phenom X3 platform would do against the Athlon X2 6400 platform. Maybe that'll be my next set of tests...

Well then your turn guys, discuss...anyone else able to get close to what I can voltage wise (using 2,3, or 4 cores)?

K

Btw, I'm now officially scared of what the Phenom FX chips will be like. 

*Edit:* All of the testing results were done with ganged mode enabled so the numbers would be higher if unganged was used. They were never retested as such.


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2008)

*More Kuma X2 testing*

Okay so I started testing it with the memory timings worked over this time to see how close I could get to that 3.5Ghz X2 6400 run and the 3.2Ghz X2 6000 SuperPi run. Well...I beat them both. 

Amazing how large the difference when you tweak the memory timings and settings just a bit. That's 26 marks above the X2 6400 3dmark06 run, and .307s better than the X2 6000 on the SuperPi run.

_*Kuma/Phenom X2 3dmark06*_






*Kuma/Phenom X2 SuperPi*





I ran the Everest benchmarks again to see how (and what) things changed after the tweaks.

_*Kuma/Phenom X2 Everest Results*_





When I did the full report for Everest the results came back as follows...

Memory Read
9,203 MB/s (up from 8,375 MB/s)

Memory Write
6,245 MB/s (up from 6,018 MB/s)

Memory Copy
9,444 MB/s (up from 8,402 MB/s)

Memory Latency
48.0ns (down from 54.5ns)

CPU Photoworx
10,847 (up from 9,606)

The rest of the tests were the same as before within a few points. The jumps that were made where HUGE jumps though and the latency is now withing striking range of the X2 6400 and I'm still on CR2 timings! I'd love to see what the latency and others would be if I was using CR1 timings. The voltages are still the same as before. I raised the Northbridge to 2.5Ghz (up from 2.4Ghz) and then adjusted the memory timings and settings (what made the biggest change), the ram is also now running at 1000Mhz again (up from 960Mhz), HT Link is still at 2.0Ghz.

I wonder what this would do if I raised it to 3.2Ghz................

K


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 27, 2008)

I wish you could go till 3.5Ghz as some XS guy did ... i'd love to see the results and benchmarks cause as i'm watching ... the benefits to migrate to a Phenom are not so significant if i get stuck on 3Ghz, cause not all the chips will do 3.2-3.5Ghz even if you have watercooling ... anyway the results are pretty good and they're building a balanced road AMD must follow, i don't know if they will release another series of Phenom's before the 45nm jumps to street ... but if they don't and the clock results of the ppl are getting stuck on 3 and can't go further (3.5-3.7 will be an acceptable clock for me) i think i should maintain my 6400+ BE @ 3.54Ghz 100% stable (3.58-3.6 for benching), at least, for now. 

I'm adding two screenshots @ 3.54Ghz, SuperPi and Everest benchmark:











More results Everest Benchmarks @ 3.54Ghz

CPU Queen - 12294
CPU Photoworxx - 30907
CPU Zlib - 41985
CPU AES - 9147
FPU Julia - 5992
FPU Mandel - 3370
FPU SinJulia - 9363


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2008)

Those are some EXCELLENT scores you've got! I don't have anything ram wise that I can turn up to a higher speed with having the other settings still clocked to what they are. I may pick up some 1066 ram (from GEIL of course) and that'll let me clock even higher without having to sacrifice any of the other clocks just to get the ram higher (highest I've went by itself is 1224Mhz).

I wonder how close I can get to your scores if I add some faster ram to the system. I know I won't be able to get your exact numbers due to the fact I'm using 3Ghz and you're far higher at 3.54Ghz but I should be able to come close. The everest numbers I believe I can beat (read and copy speeds), and maybe some of the CPU tests as well...that is a hard bit to bite off though because you're clocked higher than the stock 3.2Ghz model I used for comparison.

Also most people with your processor don't usually get above 3.4Ghz (and some can't get that stable) so I guess we're both in the same boat. Once the bios things get fixed I'm extremely confident I can boot to higher than 3Ghz (I'm not limited to that now that's just what I use...I've done 3.125Ghz on low volts too).

Thanks for the reply and especially for the comparison numbers (your clocked higher than the 3.5Ghz 6400 from the test and have faster ram too). I see you have a 2900XT...would you mind running 3dmark06 for a comparison as well? I know you're on 2 cards and I'm not asking you to take 1 out to make it more even (that'd be awesome though) but I'd love to see what score you get in comparison. Maybe I'll pick up a 2nd 3870 in a few days and then we'll have an even better comparison. I wish I knew what was truthfully going on with the 4xxx series cards so I could decide on buying another 3870 card or just wait. Meh...I'll probably just buy another 3870 instead anyway cuz I don't wanna try to sell this card as I love it.

K


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 27, 2008)

Yups, RAM bandwidth and latency means it all on AMD systems as far as i saw, so i think if you were able to run some 3.2-3.3 tests with a RAM speed close to 1150-1200 you'll own my results pretty hard and will convince me to get a 9850 

Btw, i wish i had 2 x 2900 XT's, they're 2 x 2600 Pro which are far far away from the performance of just one 2900 XT ... anyway, you should go XFire for sure (maybe wait for the 4 series though) ... with one card at 3,57Ghz and HD2600Pro at 729/522 the best result were ~3.8k, with the crossfire and both cards clocked at same speed i hit about 6.9k (1280x1024 - Optimal) ... as i'm not a hard gamer that's a pretty result for me


----------



## Kei (Apr 27, 2008)

I really wish the bios issues would get dealt with soon as I can EASILY post all the way up to 3.4Ghz (3.2Ghz on stock 1.30v). It'd be nice to see what I can do at 3.2Ghz without upping the voltage to a high number (3.4Ghz will start loading windows at 1.50-.55v).

The other guys over at XS (I've been following that thread since it was born and with the 9500 I owned) are using different boards than we are so they can get other things we can't, then again other things we have they can't get. They're using pretty low voltage for those speeds as well (3.4Ghz at 1.45v).

I'm almost 99% certain that I'll just go with a second 3870 as those have matured far more than the not even released 4xxx cards and I'll probably have less problems with them. Also I remember hearing something about the 3xxx cards not being able to Xfire with the 4xxx cards which would suck but I'd understand that (you can't Xfire 2xxx with 3xxx either from what I remember).

3870 in Xfire is extremely good anyway and more than enough for pretty much any game out now either way. Even Crysis runs very well on Xfire 3870 cards depending on processor and other settings. Now I have to decide on whether I really want matching cards or go with the Visiontek card for the 2nd card due to the following...

1. I can't use 2 rebates from Diamond so I won't get another $15 back
2. The Diamond card with overnight express shipping is $193.14
3. The Visiontek is available at BestBuy for $199
4. They're the same card minus the VIVO not being on the Visiontek (according to newegg)
5. The Diamond card will probably clock to insane speeds as mine does w/o hardware mods
6. The Visiontek card may not clock the same w/o hardware mods...

I ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS use overnight express shipping (no matter the cost) so I have to weigh that into my pros and cons which makes the price difference between the 2 cards null and void now I'd say. The only reason I'd go with the Diamond card now is for better peace of mind in believing it will clock the same as the one I already have, and to have 2 matching cards. The Visiontek is (my original choice over the Diamond before I bought it) my usual ATi graphics card company and it's easier to get and RETURN if anything is wrong or I don't like it....decisions decisions

K


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

just by the way that puts the chip at _only_ 158w TDP which if AMD has some luck could ewasily be done on the boards ok with 125w TDP


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 28, 2008)

You all call those overclocks?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> You all call those overclocks?



considering the voltage he is using hell yea i do
besides this is 9850be not intel


----------



## Bytor (Apr 28, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> You all call those overclocks?




They always seem to chime in sooner or later eh!!!

It's like they have radar for AMD posts..


Kei,  Thanks for all the help through our PM's..  I'm still running great at 2.860 @ 1.26v...


----------



## hat (Apr 28, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> You all call those overclocks?



WOW. A whole 200MHz more. Oh, and you're at 1.4v! He's at 1.2. On a Quad. Owned?


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

*You made my evening *



jonmcc33 said:


> You all call those overclocks?



I finally got a good laugh tonight thanks to you...I'll just pretend you're joking cuz seriously....did you even read your own cpu-z data? Not to mention you're using 1.4+volts compared to my 1.21v and my clock is damn near the same as yours.

Thanks though.

K


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

hat said:


> WOW. A whole 200MHz more. Oh, and you're at 1.4v! He's at 1.2. On a Quad. Owned?



Actually...you made me laugh even more. 

I take back my thank you statement to him cuz you joke was funnier.

K


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

Btw, jonmcc33 do you have anything to contribute to the post or just being the Intel newbie of the day? j/k

Got any screenshots of your 3dmark06 runs to add to the thread?

K


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Actually...you made me laugh even more.
> 
> I take back my thank you statement to him cuz you joke was funnier.
> 
> K



ill have to agree with u!
i lol when i heard that!
thanks hat 

and thanks to u Kei for these post! ill be ocing mine soon so if i need to ill come to u for some help!


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

No problem, there is a pretty nice groups of us who like the 9850BE. I've owned the 9500 as well and it did just great by me.

Oh yea jonmcc33 even more I'd love to see Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory benchmarks if you don't mind...it's a free program and it takes only a few seconds (on mine that is) to complete.

K


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> No problem, there is a pretty nice groups of us who like the 9850BE. I've owned the 9500 as well and it did just great by me.
> 
> Oh yea jonmcc33 even more I'd love to see Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory benchmarks if you don't mind...it's a free program and it takes only a few seconds (on mine that is) to complete.
> 
> K



well this is my first phemom so i dont have much experience with it i know its more involved but we'll see how things go...

oh and btw i think u scared him off


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

With the new 4850e out I suppose it's time to see what voltage I can get the stock 2.5Ghz to run at if it'll allow me to go lower than I am now (1.21v). If it does allow me to go lower that would simply be amazing...

K


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

*Truly Unbelievable performance!*

Just a quick update before I post again tomorrow with further results. Everything is stock clocked right now (cpu, ram, northbridge, and ht link). Cpu Tweak is enabled in the bios as in all the other runs and the Maximum Read Latency is set at 55. No other tweaks were done to this and everything is set on Auto except the voltage for the cpu.

I'm going to start Prime95 testing again on the lowest voltage I've booted at so far to see how long it takes to fail if it fails at all. So far no hiccups or problems whatsoever which is a good sign and it's already passed a quick 5 minute torture test before taking the screenshot.

For now enjoy these shots, you may want to sit down before you look at them so you don't hurt yourself...

K

_*Kuma X2 Prime95 15 minute torture test*_






_*Kuma X2 3dmark06 Gpu Overclock only run*_





_*1.072v Kuma X2 boot after 5 minute Prime95 test*_


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

wow 1.072V thats amazing!


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 28, 2008)

Some impressive tests your running there Kei.....

I´ll try to copy your settings .......btw. are you running on AMD or nvidia chipset ??


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

*World record breaking Kuma?*



jbunch07 said:


> wow 1.072V thats amazing!



I know there are records for the highest overclocks but how about the lowest voltage at a certain speed haha. Anyway I woke up early today cuz I just couldn't wait to get this online. Booting an AMD at 3Ghz (4 cores) 1.20v is TRULY amazing but I think booting at stock 2.5Ghz speed on 1.072v is even more impressive considering stock voltage is 1.30v

Even more mind boggling is that it's *100% STABLE*!!!!!!!!!

_*Kuma X2 Prime95 torture test 6hrs 11mins*_





_*Kuma X2 SuperPi all stock speeds*_





This thing is truly amazing and I haven't even tried any lower voltages yet to see if they'll boot or be stable. Even at 100% load the temperature never went above 34C still in the same 22C room. Right now the room is about 19C and the temperature is 30C still with Cpu Tweak enabled.

For comparison here are some shots of my X2 4800 running at 2.909Ghz (got it to 2.975Ghz 100% stable). Running on MSI K9A2 CF 790X board, 3Gigs of RAM, and 8800GT OC (oc'd to 715/1790/2060).

_*64 X2 4800+ 2.9Ghz 415Mhz RAM SuperPi*_





_*64 X2 4800+ 2.878Ghz 730Mhz RAM 3dmark06*_





It's amazing how efficient this thing is, I may run some tests with the ram and northbridge tweaked to see what you could achieve without raising the stock clock or voltage. Perhaps if it'll boot I'll raise the HT Bus to 250 and drop the multi to 10x (2.5Ghz still) so I can get the ram at 1000Mhz (up from stock 800Mhz) and the Northbridge to 2.5Ghz (up from stock 2.0Ghz).

Either way right now I'm truly amazed at what I can do with this...who needs cool and quiet when you can run with voltages so low and still keep the same speed. 

K


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

Before I forget to point out my 64 X2 4800 was running at 1.52v during that 2.909Ghz run and when clocked to 2.975Ghz it ran at an even 1.50v (adding Ceramique to stock HSF assembly).

I may also be running some tests in the future to see how low I can go and still achieve the Phenom 9900 speeds/Engineering sample speeds (2.6Ghz 2.0Ghz NB, 2.0Ghz HT Link). I'll do the same with the Kuma, and Toliman I imagine.

K


----------



## woozers (Apr 28, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> You all call those overclocks?



Daaaaamn, must be sick. Made my day.

On the topic, great clocks Kei, keep it real.


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Some impressive tests your running there Kei.....
> 
> I´ll try to copy your settings .......btw. are you running on AMD or nvidia chipset ??



Sorry almost forgot to answer you, I'm on an AMD Chipset (Spider platform). ASUS M3A32 790FX the rest of my specs are under my name.

K


----------



## Bytor (Apr 28, 2008)

Kei,

I was not able to boot at your low 1.072 vcore, but I was able to boot in at 1.10 vcore, and its running fine...


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Kei,
> 
> I was not able to boot at your low 1.072 vcore, but I was able to boot in at 1.10 vcore, and its running fine...



Damn you, I was just about to post that I'm at 1.104v and dropping.

I'm testing according to the Phenom 9900 and Engineering sample specs of 2.6Ghz cpu, 2.0Ghz NB, and 2.0Ghz HT Link.

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who can do this. I never booted at 1.072v (yet) on X4 that was when I was at Kuma X2 settings. I'm on my way down the voltage ladder still with the X4 setup. To me this is more fun that going for outright max speed cuz it's harder I'd say. Then of course you have to see what speed you can boot at with low volts. On the Kuma I could boot 2.7Ghz at the same 1.072v but it bsod when I went 1 notch lower on the voltage though it still booted and ran for a few minutes.

I did run Prime95 at each voltage step though which is what's taking so long. I haven't test run at 1.104v yet but I passed 43mins Prime95 on 1.136v before I decided that was good enough and moved on to lower volts.

K


----------



## Silverel (Apr 28, 2008)

subscribed!

Heh, I knew there had to be something to these Phenoms. Funny enough, I had a thread going for the X3 line, and was just wondering how low you could take the voltage on em. You sir have done a wonderful thing here!


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot, glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks way out of the box. This is more fun that just going for max speed (though that's fun too) cuz this actually *saves money* and prolongs life.

I've done a lot of testing on the X3 platform as well (using the X4 downcored to X3 Toliman status) and will do low voltage testing as well on that soon. I'm not sure which setup I'll end up using as my daily setting just yet because they all run so damn good and on such low voltage it's really hard to decide right now. But hey...is that a bad thing. 

K


----------



## Silverel (Apr 28, 2008)

Wanna post results in mah thread? 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58556

I have an AM2+ board, just waiting for the initial price of the X3's to come down 30$ or so, or they release a BE version. Whichever comes first


----------



## Bytor (Apr 28, 2008)

Was able to run 3Dmark with everything but vcore at stock.

SM2: 5146
SM3: 6681
CPU: 3724


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet, are you going to try running at Phenom 9900 speeds at that Vcore? I'd say it's worth it.

K


----------



## Bytor (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok here it is at 9900 speeds with 1.13 Vcore.  Could not keep it stable at 1.104.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm curious how low i can run my 5000BE @ stock is 1.35v...


----------



## Bytor (Apr 28, 2008)

Drop that vcore and see what you can do...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Drop that vcore and see what you can do...



right now i'm checking what my ram can do  3-3-3-10 @ DDR737 so far hehe should do 800mhz just fine i just forgot to drop off the half multi so i got an 8x divider


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn!!! I want this Phenom and see what's able to do with my water setup ... i wish i had the money ... i'm feeling envy Phenom owners!!!


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2008)

*I think I've started a trend haha*



cdawall said:


> i'm curious how low i can run my 5000BE @ stock is 1.35v...



Soon the world will change and people will be saving money everywhere! 

As for the Toliman X3 it's now running at a fantastic 2.7Ghz on a super low 1.184v! 

I couldn't get the X4 setup to run 2.7Ghz at that voltage but that was pretty much expected. I haven't tried higher just yet to see what the Agena X4 will do voltage wise at 2.7Ghz. Anyway here's what you guys wanna see. 

*Toliman X3 2.7Ghz 1.184v Prime95 toture test*





*Toliman X3 2.7Ghz 1.184v Everest Results*





The Everest results might be lower than they're supposed to be because I forgot to save the results the first time and....well I can't turn off the news (NTV news streaming from Japan) cuz it's interesting. I'll post another one to see if the results are higher later on.

Anyway get out there and get testing...that or leave me something interesting here .

K


----------



## Bytor (Apr 29, 2008)

Kei,  I was able to boot in and run at 2.7 ghz on 1.136 vcore.


----------



## RoachHotel (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Kei, kickass numbers. I just got a 9850 also, I will say it brought up my 3dmark scores considerably, but I am having a heck of a time overclocking this thing. I am only getting like 2.8. 
I am new to overclocking, so it takes me longer.. LOL. 

I have the same setup you do. But I have the 1066 memory. Any advise to give it a shot. 

Oh yeah and as of tomm night I will be fully liquid cooled, so I may be able to crank up some voltage some. I have a complete custom Danger den setup coming, including the waterbox plus . 

Thanks man, great number BTW.  

Also thanks for helping me in my ati crossfire thread earlier this month, you had some great info for me. 
I broke 15k 3dmark finally with this new chip and my 2 3870's.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm curious how low i can run my 5000BE @ stock is 1.35v...



the lowest i got was 1.8ghz   bored


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2008)

What can you get voltage wise running at stock speed on that 5000BE is the real question...

Hey Roach, no problem with the help earlier but you do realize you definately posted in the wrong thread about cranking up the voltage hahahahahahahahahahahaha

We've moved on to making the voltage as low as we can possibly get it, that's the new cool thing to do so be like me and get with it. Btw...you and Bytor are cheating cuz you're using H2O so you'll possibly be able to get lower voltage than me.....but then again there is a such thing as too cold so maybe I have that on my side. 

Lowest I've booted anything at 2.7Ghz was 1.088v so far but it was stable.

Maybe later on I'll try to get the Kuma X2 to boot at less than 1.0v if I can...maybe I can at least get it to 1.0v even. 

K


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice!!! Usually Phenoms are bad for overclocking. I can't even push it 50 MHz more with stock volts. I think you just got lucky and payed for a good batch.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> What can you get voltage wise running at stock speed on that 5000BE is the real question...



i was running at stock voltages when i got that low. But i didn't see apoint going any lower or changing voltage. i was just bored and wanted to see how high i could get my fsb.


----------



## Bytor (Apr 29, 2008)

Kei,  Cheating????  
lolz... just smart....


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Nice!!! Usually Phenoms are bad for overclocking. I can't even push it 50 MHz more with stock volts. I think you just got lucky and payed for a good batch.



Actually I think you just got unlucky and got a bad one cuz there are a lot more of us that clock just fine. Especially considering the voltages that we're actually using...

Hey Cracker, I really wanna see what voltage you get with stock speed I have no plans on lowering my speed at all just wanna see how low I can get the power requirements. 

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Actually I think you just got unlucky and got a bad one cuz there are a lot more of us that clock just fine. Especially considering the voltages that we're actually using...
> 
> Hey Cracker, I really wanna see what voltage you get with stock speed I have no plans on lowering my speed at all just wanna see how low I can get the power requirements.
> 
> K



Stock speeds and auto voltage in bios


----------



## Kei (Apr 29, 2008)

Drop that voltage down and let's see what it can really do! 

K


----------



## Kei (May 1, 2008)

No big updates today, but I am working on trying to get my voltages for everything else as low as possible on stock speeds for now.

Right now I'm running as follows....

2.6Ghz Agena X4 setup 1.136v (will lower it back to 1.104 after testing)
2.0Ghz Northbridge stock at 1.15v (believe it'll go lower still)
2.0Ghz HT Link at Auto v (i can only go in steps of '10' so it'll be 1.20v hopefully)
800Mhz ram 4-4-4-12 at 1.8v (maybe I can get it lower stock is 2.1v)

I'll let you guys know what I can get and how it performs when I've tweaked what I can while being stock.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (May 5, 2008)

cant seem to get mine stable at a lower voltage or even get passed 2.835.
13.5x multi
210 ht/fsb
doesnt matter increasing the cpu voltage either, any ideas?  would be nice to hit 3 or 2.9 at least!


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2008)

Lower your HT Link multiplier so you're NOT running above 2.0Ghz, say try 7x or so (1.4Ghz or lower just to see if it works) and see what happens.

Try your HT Bus at 200Mhz instead of overclocking it at all and just use a cpu multiplier of 15x (3.0Ghz) and see if that'll boot up. If not then try 14.5x * 200 and see if 2.9Ghz will boot up. Leave the Northbridge stock (10x) or on auto as well. Run the ram at it's stock speed AND with relaxed timings (at least 5-5-5-15-21 2T), if your ram will do it then run the ram voltage on 1.8-2.0v but not higher unless you have to.

Lemme know if that works at all...if it doesn't work on stock 1.30v then bump it just a little higher to see if it will but I wouldn't bother going to 1.50v cuz it's not worth it.

K


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2008)

Does that board have a 4 pin or 8 pin power going into it? The M3A32 big boy has oodles of power with it's 8 pin and no voltage fluctuation, what does yours do on cpu-z or whatever program you use...does the voltage fluctuate at all?

K


----------



## jkatt12 (May 5, 2008)

THANKS!!  i'll try that, im using an 8pin for the mb.  voltage doesnt fluctuate its steady at 1.296v, i know this thing has alot of potential


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2008)

Sweet, let me know how it goes.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (May 5, 2008)

14x im at 2.800.1

now trying at 14.5,  no issues yet/locks up.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 5, 2008)

14.5, still at 200 ht.   didnt boot into windows,  BSOD.

up the cpu voltage a tad or is it the vcore?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 5, 2008)

Here I hope this helps you and others

3.1Ghz 1.55 volts (Using Air)
http://labs.pcw.co.uk/2008/03/phenom-x4-9850.html

I like this one better
3.2 GHz with vcore 1.33 v, and to the frequency 3.3 GHz with vcore 1.35 v.
http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-4...ck-edition-better-overclocking-potential.html

Just found this too
3.1Ghz x15.5*200fsb vcore 1.29  
http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/processors/amd_phenom_9850/index_2.shtml


----------



## jkatt12 (May 5, 2008)

ill try that,   @ 14.5x  200ht,  bsod each time, cpu voltage up to 1.35v still didnt post.
will keep trying.   i'll try those links and configs.  thanks!


----------



## CF (May 6, 2008)

jkatt12 your mobo is ok but right now it's bios is not to good.

0603 is quite stabile but does not support 98BE but if not oc it should work fine. 
if you upgrated to 0702 it supports 98BE but people say that they cannot change vcore other than auto which is set to 1.4!!!

Total bummer. You can check asus forum if you wish.

Best thing you can is write directly to assus for new fixed/working bios which works and hope for new version very soon


----------



## jkatt12 (May 6, 2008)

asus msn-ht deluxe bios revision 0501   03/21/2008
i guess i'll wait for a newer revision before updating.
i am able to oc this thing, i just need to mess with the voltages, etc..
to get it stable, so far stable at 2.834.

thanks for info.

jc


----------



## CF (May 7, 2008)

no problem.

I to have that mobo (after long wait) but my new pc is missing few parts (like CPu/ram) still to use it.

But acording to few comments you should be able to O.C. it a bit more using included AISuite.
Propobly you would prefer in bios i bet. But you can still play with it waiting for new bios.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 7, 2008)

cant match Kei's setup but here's what i got so far:   (sorry off subject for  low voltage overclocking)  

EVGA 9800GX2 SSC @ 746/1114 - 15242 - Phenom 9850 @ 2.946 Mhz - 226 FSB

i got it up to 2.946 appears stable and completed 3dmk06 but got VERY hot.
cpuz shows 1.568v  bios setting was 1.4625v


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

Hey every one... I've just upgraded to the 9850 black and am having one problem
I get  DIMM(S) Checksum Error Detected when i boot up..
I'm usind 4 sticks of corsair 1025mb 800mhz
im able to just hit F1 and windows load's rite up and dont have any problems.
if i remove the 2 dimms and leave the other 2 in duel channel mode i dont get the checksum error... i even flashed the bios to the newest and still the same problem..
any idea's?
Thank you.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2008)

Also my first run at Mark06 gave a score of 15409


----------



## SirKeldon (May 7, 2008)

fullinfusion now you need watercooling!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2008)

LOL SIR in time my friend in time...


----------



## jkatt12 (May 8, 2008)

man i dont get how you guys are getting 3.1 at low voltage, i have to keep jacking up the voltage to even get 2.9 !  lol

tried combos of multi's and ht link settings, so far found a good spot to get 2.934 with high v's,  temps went up to 140F tho running 3dmk06, even with a water cool setup and front window removed and a huge fan blowing directly on the system.  memory is in ganged mode currently, does unganged make much difference?    lol

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=166222

Amd Phenom 9850 black edition 
Asus M3N-HT deluxe
8gb g.skill ddr2 pc2 6400
pc power and cooling 750w crossfire edition psu
coolit freezone liquid cpu cooler
win vista 64bit ultimate


----------



## jkatt12 (May 8, 2008)

should i start messing with these other settings (im not sure what defaults are for these) :

cpu - nb multi  -  options 5 - 16x
cpu - nb voltage - 0.775 - 1.55
vdda voltage
memory voltage
nf200 voltage
1.2v ht voltage


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2008)

Na try and keep the voltage around and no higher then1.3625
try this
multi x14
ht multi x10
ht clock 215
nb volt 1.4000
that will give you a playable 3.01GHz


----------



## jkatt12 (May 8, 2008)

i'll try that definitely!   thanks!!

stupid question maybe but, how do you tell if you are running at 5,200 mt/s?  found this :


NForce 780a is, of course, compatible with HyperTransport 3.0, allowing the communications between the chipset and the CPU to be performed at a higher speed – if an HT3-based CPU is installed on the system, of course; otherwise, i.e. if you install a plain socket AM2 Athlon 64, the maximum transfer will be 2,000 MB/s. HyperTransport 3.0 maximum transfer rate is of 10,400 MB/s (this rate is also called 5,200 MT/s) but Phenom CPUs released so far have their HyperTransport bus working at 7,200 MB/s (3,600 MT/s) It is important to remember that since on AMD CPUs the memory controller is embedded on the CPU and not on the chipset this transfer rate is available for I/O transfers only.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 8, 2008)

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTIwOTEwNjIyNVdQbHJ4MVY0T0RfMl8zX2wuZ2lm

this is what my bios looks like, i dont see the ht multi, ht clock is the cpu frequency i guess?,
do see the nb chip voltage.  

think i found the option under chipset submenu!!!  thanks!!

******ok, i figured it all out, thanks!!  lol

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ5MiwyLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## jkatt12 (May 8, 2008)

The Chipset submenu contains options for configuring the chipset controlled devices, including the integrated video device and the HyperTranport bus. The speed of the HyperTransport bus is controlled via the K8<->NB Speed setting, with the speeds listed corresponding to multipliers based on a base 200 MHz CPU FSB. With a non-Phenom CPU in the board, this setting can be set to a maximum sped of 1.0 GHz, or a 5x multiplier. With a Phenom CPU, the maximum speed goes up to 1.8 GHz, translating to a 9x multiplier. The K8<->NB HT Width controls the HyperTransport bus bandwidth. For optimal system performance, it is highly recommended to set this option to 16 up and down.
 --- above is from the article @  http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ5MiwyLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA== 


Cpu volt - 1.3625
Cpu multi 14x
Fsb - 215
Nb chip volt -  1.400 
K8 - nb ht speed - 1.8ghz = 9x (highest it will go) (found 2.0ghz so it does get that high)

that didnt work so i set nb chip volt back to auto, k8 - nb ht speed back to auto
and tried keeping the voltage at 1.3625 :
cpu multi - 14x
fsb - 215
cpu - nb multi - 10x
cpu - nb volt - 1.400

bsod each time.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2008)

Okay let's talk...you can only select a HT Link speed of up to 1.8Ghz on that board? According to the specs listed on newegg it has up to a 2.6Ghz HT Link rating just like the 790FX boards do. Of course our Phenoms out of the box are only rated for a 2.0Ghz rating, but you should be able to AT LEAST select that much. Are you sure the highest HT Link multiplier you can select is 9x and not 10x? Likewise what's the maximum Northbridge multiplier you can select (default should be 10x aka 2.0Ghz)?

Get back to me about that...

K


----------



## CF (May 8, 2008)

Key if you havent read yet. He CAN'T with his current bios which does not support 98be.

yes there is 0702 which supports 98be but has other problems

Check asus forum...

best way to fix it is write to asus directly about bugs


----------



## jkatt12 (May 8, 2008)

here's the screenshot of exactly what my bios looks like.    i found it, it does go up to 2.0 ghz, now set at that.
so ht multi is actually the k8 <> nb ht speed - 2.0ghz  now.   

i think either setting the nb volt to 1.400 is causing the bsod or the cpu multiplier @ 14 or the ht (cpu frequency at 215)and maybe voltage?
when you say set nb volt is that nb CHIP voltage or the  CPU-NB Voltage?  what about the CPU-NB Multiplier??

thanks!  those arent my exact bios settings, found those screenshots on the net.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 9, 2008)

CF,  not sure what you mean when you said my current bios does not support the 9850 BE??
where did you find that or how do you know?   the board states that it supports AM2+ chips w/  5,200 mt/s

just curious.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

yes your mobo supports the 9850 cpu... just make sure your bios is the 0702 ver.
check this link and you'll see your board supports the cpu
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

There are always bugs in every bios that never seem to get fixed.. or when they fix a specific problem another seems to arise...
Seems Asus is a tad slow updating amd boards...because a vast majority of ppl are intel...
Bad move on Asus part when amd is finally getting things together...


----------



## jkatt12 (May 9, 2008)

ok, well my bios is at 501,  couldnt find drivers for vista for my samsung usb floppy drive, it wouldnt find the 702.bin file from the c drive - says drive not accessible or not writeable, so i just bought 2gb sandisk and will try to update it when i get home.

dang!!  lol

fullinfusion - any other settings suggestions?  try the same again after the bios update maybe?

brt, wanted to apologize going off subject of Kei's original post, sorry dude!  i'll start a new post.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

sure just finished stressing the system.
http://img.techpowerup.org/080508/ht.jpg
just set up in the bios
multi x13.5
HT Multi x9
HT ref clock (Fsb) 223
Cpu volt 1.3750
North bridge 1.40v
And be sure to lower the CPU-NB HT LINK from auto to 1.8Ghz
That will give you 2007 mhz On your hyper transport and 2230 mhz on your NB frequency..
follow this to the TEE and you shouldn't have any problems and let me know how it works for ya.

Also update your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bios


----------



## Kei (May 9, 2008)

No worries katt, we can keep it all in here as it's all still relevant anyway. I figured that your board supported (yea, I did read that which is why i asked) speeds higher than you had set at the time. Hopefully when the bios on these new boards mature (mine too of course) we'll get some more options and a bit more "stability/flexibility".

Of course my comment isn't aimed at you, it's to the guy who said I didn't read what you said...of course I did man it's my thread 

K


----------



## jkatt12 (May 9, 2008)

well fuqeth me! i updated the bios!   you cant adjust the cpu voltage now, it just shows auto and thats it, maybe it will auto increase voltage as i adjust settings.   lol


after flashing the bios the pc would power on and off every 2 secs. wouldnt post to the bios screen!! DAMN!    looks like a  bad flash, i'll have to try to get it to boot into bios somehow, the switch didnt  reset it so i guess removing the cmos battery.  DAMN!!!


----------



## CF (May 9, 2008)

jkatt12

check cpu compatibility

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?model=M3N-HT DELUXE&SLanguage=en-us


As for new problems i said to check forum becouse 0702 gives a lot of problems including vcore not changeable and cpu at 1.4V as auto...


Best way to fix them fast is to write to asus directly about bugs...


----------



## jkatt12 (May 9, 2008)

well its strange, everything was working perfectly fine until i updated the bios,  i should have just left it alone.  lol   dont think its cpu compatibility if i didnt have issues before, only problem was overclocking was all just had to pump up the voltage which i got it up to 2.9ghz too.

i'll try to take out the cmos battery to reset it and take out a few sticks of memory when i get home.


----------



## adrianx (May 9, 2008)

fullinfusion

124 PCI-x clock is not very high?

I need an advice.... from phenom possessors

OC from bios or from desktop with amd overdrive
?


----------



## adrianx (May 9, 2008)

ahhh double...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

wow okay Kie no worries and as for the PCI express.!!!! go ahead and crank the shvt outta it and see what happens!!! can ya say corrupted hard drive? if your bios is that week then my bad for giving you a clock that works for me.
I've got 3.46GHz on air but as for doing any type of bench in it just isn't stable....Just need a H2O cooler...
Sorry i may have miss guided y'all.... 
Just giving ya friendly advice to what works and keep in mind that all ll CPUZ are NOT created equal!
 Mate


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2008)

As for giving advise, I think I'll just keep my O/c to myself...
No worries mate but i wish ya the besta luck with your mobo and Brilliant CPU  .... AMD ROCK'S!!!


----------



## jkatt12 (May 9, 2008)

re-flashed it, still it was powering on and off, really weird,  seems like the psu is going out but its brand new, 1 mnth old.  i removed 2 sticks of memory and that seemed to do the trick, but its still flakey but got it to boot.   just dont get it!!!!   i should have tried your recent suggestions before the bios update.  lol     seriously thanks for the info.  before the update i was running 
13x and 210 fsb @ 2.7ghz  fully stable.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 9, 2008)

ok, finally, im up and running again, apparently the  cmos battery went dead and didnt retain any of the bios settings. (i guess)  seems stable now,  reflashed the bios to vers. 6 instead of the 702.  (thought that was the problem).


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

Been running all day @ 2.8 ghz @ 1.22vcore.  Have been playing games and running Prime95 with no problems.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2008)

Nice! Are you using Red or Yellow mode (CPU Tweak/AOD circle color) when at that setting...and what are your temps?

My daily low Agena setting is 2.6Ghz (Phenom 9900 spec) at a beautiful 1.136v Prime95 stable (and everything else). I run the ram at the stock 800Mhz speed on 1.80v with 5-4-4-9-13 2T timings with a max latency of 56 (check memset for your settings and to change). I can run 4-4-4 but I think I had to raise the voltage just a little but can't remember and it's just easier to leave it at that for now. I have absolutely no issues at this speed at all.

I've been thinking of raising the speed a bit but not really sure so I just leave it as is. I'm thinking of changing my ram out for some 1066 ram and maybe 64-Bit Vista (but I don't know enough about switching yet to know how it performs). The ram thing will happen because I want some faster ram for when I'm not overclocked on the system (533 is way higher than 400Mhz ).

Still not sure of what brand or what size to get yet (I'm a GeIL and OCZ fan though) but my biggest choice is whether or not to get 2Gigs or 4Gigs because of the switch to a 64-Bit OS or not...

Any ideas you guys?

K


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2008)

Oh yea, at idle I usually sit at ~26C (CPU tweak off, yellow mode) and when multitasking it only rises to ~30-31C. Fantastic I'd say especially for all 4 cores running on air cooling low fan speed.

K


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

I have it setup in Bios, didn't use AOD.  I boot at those settings..
My Balistiz 1066 are running at stock speeds.

What is your ambiant room temp?

My Ambiant temp is 22c and my CPU is idling @ 30c.  Not bad..

PS My temps, Pump RPM's and Vcore are in the screen shot above.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2008)

No, everything is set in the Bios with those settings for me I was just listing the CPU Tweak (the bios option) and AOD red/yellow circle thing because they're the samething. I didn't know how others named it (I call it CPU Tweak as that's what the bios lists) so I listed both options. I don't actually use AOD really ever but it is very nice.

It's ~19-20C in my room right now according to the thermometer and I'm running at 30C while streaming NTV and talking to you.

What windows are you using 32 or 64?

K


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

32 bit XP Pro.

I tried Vista last weekend and had XP back on before sunday night...  

Vista kept BSODing on me...


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2008)

That sucks, I've been using Vista for months now and I completely love it. I'm very seriously thinking of moving to the 64-Bit version in the next few weeks (or less?) and going with 4Gigs of ram or higher. 2Gigs is nice but can be extremely crippling at times for me so I think I may move up and the price is cheap for the move.

So far it seems that everything I use will run just fine in 64-Bit windows and some things better (due to more ram). Unless I find a revelation then I'll be sticking with GeIL for my ram company or try OCZ again.

K


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

I have 64 bit Vista Home Premium, and may try it again.  Going to order a Sata drive to just load Vista on so I don't have to blank my raptors that are running XP right now.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 11, 2008)

I'd like to see some sciencemark scores on the AMD quad cores. run em if you got em!


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

Not sure this is good or bad, but it is what it is....


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2008)

What kinda SuperPi times are you guys running at your max speeds so far? I just did a few runs at 3.0Ghz and 3.1Ghz and my fastest times so far are as follows...

10.343s 512k test
24.835s 1M test
23m 19.460s 32M test

Glad I finally broke in to the 24 second range in the 1M test and I'm nearly in the 22 minute range with the 32M test (dropped from 24m 22s last test).

Funny though that with the ram set at 398Mhz and 4-4-3-7-13 1T timings my run was faster than the 500Mhz 5-5-4-12-18 2T. The northbridge was set at 2.39Ghz as opposed to the 2.5Ghz setting on the higher ram speed run. I can't run my timings in the 4-x-x range with the 500Mhz setting though on this ram though I didn't raise the voltage much to find out.

I'm very happy with my times right now and they'll only get better when I put some new ram in here with a much higher speed.

So....what are you guys getting?

K

Btw, I'll post screens later on.


----------



## Bytor (May 13, 2008)

I'm getting 27.46 on 1m.

Think that sucks...


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Not sure this is good or bad, but it is what it is....



what is that clocked @ my 5000BE gets 18xx.xx @ 3.35ghz


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I'm getting 27.46 on 1m.
> 
> Think that sucks...



Nah, that's not a suck time if you look at the other AMD processors at your speed (you're faster than them). I think I've just done far more tuning (ram, proc, etc.) than anyone else here so I have a much faster speed.

I'm gonna run Sciencemark again to see what my score was (I think I got just over 2k before).

K


----------



## Bytor (May 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what is that clocked @ my 5000BE gets 18xx.xx @ 3.35ghz



2.8 ghz....


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 2.8 ghz....



very nice i'm thinking about getting a 9750 95w and oc'ing the crap outta it


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2008)

Im using amd overdrive and i see a spot at the top right of the program... RED..YELLOW..GREEN...
What the heck does that mean?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

OMG! How are yall OC it so much with such low Volts??? This is crazy. Did I get like a bad one or what? I'm just trying to keep it stable at around 2875 and I find mysefl turning the volts up left and right cause I keep getting BSODs.

Sorry i'm not ranting at yall, just this cursed CPU. Its wierd? It Runs Vantage just fine, but crashes at wierd places. I want to say its my RAM, but I don't want to go around pointing fingers.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

*AOD Circles*



fullinfusion said:


> Im using amd overdrive and i see a spot at the top right of the program... RED..YELLOW..GREEN...
> What the heck does that mean?



The circles in AOD are actually the level of "cpu tweaks" you have enabled. In the bios you MAY find an option listed as...oh wait we've got the same board.

Anyway in the bios you'll see an option that says "CPU Tweak" this is the red circle. It changes the power states for the cpu and puts everything into a sorta turbo mode so it's slightly faster BUT at the cost of producing far more heat (roughly 5-10C extra) and it's really not a huge jump but it's nice sometimes. Dailywise I DO not run it even though I have a beast cooler and run very cool. It's not serious enough that you have to have it running everyday or really ever.

The yellow circle is an option in the bios that is known as Cache ummm...I can't think of it right now (it's in the CPU configuration menu of the bios). This is also known as the TLB fix button, if it's off then you're running VERY much slower. Leave this on at ALL times or you'll be pretty pissed off because you've just limited yourself to slower than stock speed. Cache mapping I think it's called.

Green is when you have all of the options off and you're running in "cripple" mode and you should never run like this no matter what cpu speed you're doing.

You can do these options in AOD or the bios but if you're unsure of things then I'd just use the AOD as it'll be reset when you reset if need be.

K


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> OMG! How are yall OC it so much with such low Volts??? This is crazy. Did I get like a bad one or what? I'm just trying to keep it stable at around 2875 and I find mysefl turning the volts up left and right cause I keep getting BSODs.
> 
> Sorry i'm not ranting at yall, just this cursed CPU. Its wierd? It Runs Vantage just fine, but crashes at wierd places. I want to say its my RAM, but I don't want to go around pointing fingers.



What are you settings that you're using right now on your Phenom. If you tells us exactly what problems you're having then we may be able to help you out. Remember though you're NOT guaranteed in anyway to get the same speed as anyone else though. Either way 2.87Ghz is still close enough that 3.0Ghz won't matter much at all.

Anyway, let me know what you've got going and I can try to help you. Also...this is the lowest voltages we've posted but I know myself that they're not the lowest I can do. Nor are these the highest speeds I've achieved. What bios are you on (it has issues as it's still very young) right now?

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Kei but i didn't find anything of what you were saying... I went through the whole 1002 bios and didn't see a thing....
It's all good though... even stock i show red but at 3Ghz it works just fine here...


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> What are you settings that you're using right now on your Phenom. If you tells us exactly what problems you're having then we may be able to help you out. Remember though you're NOT guaranteed in anyway to get the same speed as anyone else though. Either way 2.87Ghz is still close enough that 3.0Ghz won't matter much at all.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you've got going and I can try to help you. Also...this is the lowest voltages we've posted but I know myself that they're not the lowest I can do. Nor are these the highest speeds I've achieved. What bios are you on (it has issues as it's still very young) right now?
> 
> K



Well basicly compared to how well its doing for yall, mine is performing like crap. I basicly have the same setup as most of yall, just a few minor diffrences and its difficult to stabilze this CPU. I would expect it to run just the same as yalls. No more No less. Yet I find it struggling to keep stable @ 2875 with 1.3000 Volts.

Im currently trying to learn all that I can about the M3a32-MVP Delux editions BIOS. I'm usually an optimistc person, so I'll just keep trying to get it to 3Ghz. That all I want is a stable 3Ghz. Its like right under my nose.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

I don't know how you didn't find the options, the Cache Mapping Option is in the CPU Configuration menu about 4 options down and has Enabled/Disabled/Auto (choose Enabled or Auto). Disabled is green mode which you don't want.

The other option is in the Jumperfree Configuration menu that you did your overclock for the cpu in. I really don't know how you could miss that one ;P it's under the AutoXpress option (for the Graphics card and PCI bus tweak) and has Enabled/Disabled/Auto options.

That is the red mode that you are currently in right now (because of your processor it's automatically on). The option is near the bottom of the screen just before the memory options menus.

K


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well basicly compared to how well its doing for yall, mine is performing like crap. I basicly have the same setup as most of yall, just a few minor diffrences and its difficult to stabilze this CPU. I would expect it to run just the same as yalls. No more No less. Yet I find it struggling to keep stable @ 2875 with 1.3000 Volts.



Forgive me for sounding angry but I H-A-T-E when people say things like that. If we have the same car and mine will go 100mph and your's will only go 97 mph there is no big deal as they're basically the same. The ONLY way to guarantee that you'll get the exact same speed as someone else is to steal their piece.

Please remember we're all doing something that it's NOT supposed to do in the first place. We're only supposed to be getting 2.5Ghz no more no less. Your 2.875Ghz is nearly as fast as 3.0Ghz (they're just numbers) so don't think it's performing like crap in anyway. You're still faster than ANY of the AM2 processors clocked at the same speed so it's not bad at all.

Now then forgive me for the angry rant but...how much testing have you done on your setup.

Also you still haven't told me what settings you're using to get your 2.875Ghz and what is everything else set at? Honestly remember that 1.30v is the stock voltage so it's no surprise that you can't get it stable at that. What do you use for stability testing to determine that it's not stable?

I believe I can help you get your system stable (not sure what speed) and running better than what it is right now with more than just the cpu settings.

Just let us know ALL of your settings (and your airflow/case/room situation) and I'll help.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2008)

OMG KEI!!! Im a tard.... I found it... just going to leave it alone though...
Went to H20 today and after a few removes and installs it's working sweet... No more 65c hahah ... Thanks again...


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

65c...WHAT VOLTAGE ARE YOU ON! Are you aware of AMD's spec that 60C is the limit on a 9850BE.........................................

Anything past that and things could go bad for you over extended periods. Not to mention on AIR I've never even been close to 60C and I've run higher than you. *blink blink*

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2008)

Thats stressn + video encoding... watching tv... playing videos and yada yada yada...
just a bad contact to the cpu via the heat sink....
Im running 1.3750v










this is just my 24/7 set up "wink'''wink"""


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

Even under 100% load on all cores I've never come close to that on low fan speeds. Maybe it's time to reseat that heatsink  you're scaring me 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2008)

Oh i did and every thing went to normal... on (air)
Now it's time for a high end water block...


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> Forgive me for sounding angry but I H-A-T-E when people say things like that. If we have the same car and mine will go 100mph and your's will only go 97 mph there is no big deal as they're basically the same. The ONLY way to guarantee that you'll get the exact same speed as someone else is to steal their piece.
> 
> Please remember we're all doing something that it's NOT supposed to do in the first place. We're only supposed to be getting 2.5Ghz no more no less. Your 2.875Ghz is nearly as fast as 3.0Ghz (they're just numbers) so don't think it's performing like crap in anyway. You're still faster than ANY of the AM2 processors clocked at the same speed so it's not bad at all.
> 
> ...



Ok ok, sorry man, didn't mean to upset you there, I'm a lil fustrated here myself.

As of right now I have it running at 232x12.5 = 2900Mhz with 1.3625 Volts. HT = 2088

I had the CPU cache thing on Auto I have put it on Enabled, I think it has made a small difference.

My System has 2 Fan instake on the side, one intake on the front, an outtake on top and at the back.

My ThermalRIght Extreme 120 has 2 120CM fan one on bottom one on top and I use the Liqued Metal Thermal paste. Overall I think my Cooling should be adequate and my air flow more then ok since I like to keep my cable organized.

I'm not sure if its stable, but it hasn't crash on me so far while typing as it has done before.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

What speed are you able to boot to with everything else (literally) stock?

Try leaving everything on stock and set the bus speed to 200 (also stock) and try to start booting into windows with multipliers from 13x and up (PLEASE start at 13 and don't jump higher first as it's important to me to know these things). Let me know what multiplier and speed you can get to doing that. Also leave the voltage at 1.30v as well when doing this.

Let me know when it doesn't boot on that voltage and then try the voltage at 1.35v but don't go higher yet until you let me know what's going on and we can attack it from another angle.

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> What speed are you able to boot to with everything else (literally) stock?
> 
> Try leaving everything on stock and set the bus speed to 200 (also stock) and try to start booting into windows with multipliers from 13x and up (PLEASE start at 13 and don't jump higher first as it's important to me to know these things). Let me know what multiplier and speed you can get to doing that. Also leave the voltage at 1.30v as well when doing this.
> 
> ...




Ok thanks and sorry for the delays in my Posting It crashed on me twice and so Twice I have upped the VOltage. I will do as you have stated above.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks for waiting.

It failed at 200x15 = 3000 @1.300 Volts No Boot

so then I tried

200x15 = 3000 @1.3500 Volts Still no boot.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

What did it pass at, all of the other settings?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> What did it pass at, all of the other settings?



200x13 = 2600 @1.300 Booted into Windows Just Fine

200x13.5 = 2700 @ 1.300 Booted into Windows Just Fine

200x14 = 2800 @ 1.300 Booted into Windows Just Fine

200x14.5 = 2900 @ 1.300 Booted into Windows Just Fine

200x15 = 3000 @ 1.3000 & 1.3500 It Posted, but didn't even load Windows


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

Okay then try booting using that 14.5x multiplier but raise the bus speed in 1Mhz increments until it doesn't boot at 1.30v

Try it again after that with 1.35v and let me know.

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Nice!!! Usually Phenoms are bad for overclocking. I can't even push it 50 MHz more with stock volts. I think you just got lucky and payed for a good batch.



Stepping Batches are probably improving.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay then try booting using that 14.5x multiplier but raise the bus speed in 1Mhz increments until it doesn't boot at 1.30v
> 
> Try it again after that with 1.35v and let me know.
> 
> K



Ok so 

14.5x201 = 2914 @ 1.300 & 1.350 No Boot

lol


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

Hahahahahaha, well I guess it seems that it doesn't want to go above 2.9Ghz right now. Try bumping the voltage to 1.40v and then 1.45v and see what happens. If it doesn't do it at those voltages then don't bother going higher and we can focus on something else.

Same drill starting with 14.5x and 201 and up bus speeds.

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hahahahahaha, well I guess it seems that it doesn't want to go above 2.9Ghz right now. Try bumping the voltage to 1.40v and then 1.45v and see what happens. If it doesn't do it at those voltages then don't bother going higher and we can focus on something else.
> 
> Same drill starting with 14.5x and 201 and up bus speeds.
> 
> K



Ok I'll try that but not now. I need to get some rest so I can pass my AP test tomorrow. I will try that in the morning and then post my results. Thanks again.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2008)

No problem, make sure you let the computer warm up (use it for at least 10 minutes) before you try the settings though so we don't get any false tests from cold boot issues.

Sleep well,
 K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2008)

Ok here is where I'm at.

201 1.4000 Boot

202 1.4000 Boot

203 1.4000 Boot

204 1.4500 Boot

205 1.4500 No Boot

I have to go to school now. Again we well continue when I get back.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 14, 2008)

Hey K whats the difference from the HT link at 2007mhz and the north bridge frequency at 2007mhz Vs ht at 2007 and north bridge at 2230mhz?
What is the gain of the NB running higher then the HT? OOOrrr running the HT at 2230 and the NB at 2230 like what im doing now..
I've managed to play with the south bridge voltage and and a few other settings and been able to drop the cpu core from 1.3750 to 1.3500...
Still stressn in the back ground... (Crossing Fingers)


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

You have to ALWAYS have the Northbridge equal to OR higher than the HT Link at all times. You can NEVER (I can't stress this enough) set the Northbridge at a lower speed than the HT Link or things won't run correctly and could go very bad.

Now with that said, the Northbridge has the integrated memory controller on it sooooo...if it's faster so is your memory itself. There are H-U-G-E gains to be had when running this at a higher speed though 2.0Ghz is very fast anyway and the fastest of any AM2 chip or AM2+ chip. The highest I've run my Northbridge is a shade over 2.5Ghz and the speed difference is huge, but you'll need extra voltage to do so (I believe I used 1.45v for this).

HT Link itself is the bridge between the cpu and everything else on the board so this speed is important for obvious reasons but you won't notice too much loss if it's lower and it helps stability if you need it. It's okay to run this speed lower than 2.0Ghz but if you can then you should keep it near there. Highest I've used is 2.5Ghz as well but it's no big gain in speed that you'd notice so 2.0Ghz is fine. If you're cpu isn't as stable as it needs to be try running this lower and see if it improves your situation in a pinch.

Hope that helps...

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

yeah that helps allot man.... Thanks Kie...
Had the cpu up to 3.4ghz today but not on my life could i get it stable.... would boot into windows but then soon after would crash


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

Sorry I haven't and won't be available for too much time today as I finally put a Blue Ray drive into my Spider today (already have HD and DVD drives so I only need this left). I will still be here later tonight though after all the movie festivities are done with.

K


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah that helps allot man.... Thanks Kie...
> Had the cpu up to 3.4ghz today but not on my life could i get it stable.... would boot into windows but then soon after would crash



3.4.....I wish I could just hit that at all and get it into windows. I haven't tried in a while though but I can at least pass POST with that. Lucky man...maybe after a few updates we can get it into windows stable. What voltage were you on when you did it?

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

hey K you know a link where i can get that Science bench for vista 64?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

1.4350v
x14.5
235
sb 1.28


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Hey what the hell is the processor NB-voltage?


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/170/ScienceMark_2.0_FINAL_32_-_Bit_version_21032005.html

That's the version that supports 64 Bit Vista.

As for the processor NB voltage you asked about...that's the Northbridge voltage that you can change. Remember it's completely independant of the cpu so the higher the speed you run the NB at then the more volts it will require. Good thing it has it's own options unlike back in the AM2 days .

I may try that setting you listed later on as I haven't bothered messing with the Southbridge voltage too much, nor did I give 3.4Ghz too much effort anyway. Okay I'm off to watch a movie I'll be back later on.

Btw, in order to reach a stable 2.4Ghz NB you will need about 1.4v (roughly) and 1.45v to get 2.5v (though that's not worth it). 2.3Ghz though is a very nice bump and doesn't require much voltage so it's the best option (you clock the NB and HT Link just like the cpu but don't need to clock the HT Link high cuz you won't notice the effect anyway).

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Sound's good Mr Knowloge....I mean that in a (good way) Enjoy the flick...
By the way there is a online site i found to watch new movies on... Quality isn't that bad but it's free and spyware free...
http://www.watch-movies.net/
Hope this is allowed in here?
Mcafee site advisor gives a green light anyway Cheers mate


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

FullinFusion!!!  got this from you on an earlier post, just have a question :

just set up in the bios
multi x13.5
HT Multi x9
HT ref clock (Fsb) 223
Cpu volt 1.3750
North bridge 1.40v
And be sure to lower the CPU-NB HT LINK from auto to 1.8Ghz
That will give you 2007 mhz On your hyper transport and 2230 mhz on your NB frequency..
follow this to the TEE and you shouldn't have any problems and let me know how it works for ya.

 i know the ht multi x 9 is the k8 - nb ht speed.
when you reference north bridge at 1.40v, do you mean cpu-nb voltage or
the nb chip voltage (see screenshots of what my bios looks like-those arent my settings though)    thanks!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/170/ScienceMark_2.0_FINAL_32_-_Bit_version_21032005.html
> 
> That's the version that supports 64 Bit Vista.
> 
> ...



Could this be one of my issues? I have my NB at the same clock speed as my HT Link. I'll try increasing the NB Multi, maybe it will help me out.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> FullinFusion!!!  got this from you on an earlier post, just have a question :
> 
> just set up in the bios
> multi x13.5
> ...



Cpu north bridge voltage my friend


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Could this be one of my issues? I have my NB at the same clock speed as my HT Link. I'll try increasing the NB Multi, maybe it will help me out.


NOOOO just set your cpu - NB ht link speed to  1.8ghz and set the Processor Nb freq multi to auto.... this way your HT link speed is running at a tolerable and your getting full benefits of your ram speed....


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

thanks!  not sure why they say my m3n-ht deluxe board does not support the 9850be?  anybody have any ideas why?   it works just fine, even overclocking, im at bios rev. 603 from the 501 that was on it  (702 is still to buggy).  do they mean its not operating at
HT 3.0 5200 mts ? or sees the 9850be as an am2 and not am2+ ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> NOOOO just set your cpu - NB ht link speed to  1.8ghz and set the Processor Nb freq multi to auto.... this way your HT link speed is running at a tolerable and your getting full benefits of your ram speed....



huh? What do you mean. I though a speed of around 2400 NB is good? It seems to have helped out my clock? My HT Link is the same, just my NB Freq is Higher. Please eleaborate for me?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Ok Aphex forget what i said ok.... its working for ya so leave it and continue what ya were doing...
Every batch of chips are different and when one likes one thing the other hates it so just keep going.... K explained it a few messages ago with the ht and nb link situation ...
Mine likes the high NB freq but not so on the HT


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

tossed my h20 cooler back into the box... Gee at idle i was 43c and load 55c
The V1 air cooler is at 35 while im surfing and 52 under load.....
What a rip the Thermaltake BIGAIR 670i IS....
I sent a msg to the customer support bitchn about what a crappy system they make...
Think with the help of Wile I'll put a kit together myself....
Dam after running a bench i had to wait 20min just to get the cpu back down to the low 40's
At least the V1 drops like in seconds and thats back into the mid 30's .....


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

Yeah with my cooler its wierd. Its IDeal temp is also its load temp lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

lol sweet Aphex....i totally hear that... would ya mind taking a photo of your cooler and posting it?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

come on T and Aphex lets rock!!!!


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

evga 9800GX2 ssc @ 746/1114 - 15242 - Phenom 9850 @ 2946.6Mhz - 226.7FSB


still trying to better this score.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

New Mark06 bench.... all by just raising the core fsb
Its the 15664 from canada... Eh!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> evga 9800GX2 ssc @ 746/1114 - 15242 - Phenom 9850 @ 2946.6Mhz - 226.7FSB
> 
> 
> still trying to better this score.


WOW your running that Phenom pretty high in the volts hey?


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

only way i could get a decent score!  lol  when i get home on my lunch break here shortly i'll try those settings you gave me again!  

whats the volts on yours @ 3.1ghz?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

it an ancient Chinese secret lol....
It's 1.3875voltages man....
Good luck and hope it works for ya...
Im just using AMD o/d to bump up my cpu's core to get my benchies.... 2MHz at a time...
My bios is set to run the 3GHz 24/7 though
All im doing is bumping and increasing the core volt .... Kinda just guessing at the volt...
My cooler hit a MAX of 44c running the mark06 bench so i still have enough room for play...
OHHHAAAA mate....


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

hmm im chinese and i dont know that secret.  but i will, I WILLLLL!
ive only been using the bios for settings.   ill get amd o/d then.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

lol ok ....
Wow as for the 60c max on the 9850 Phenom..... 
I hit 80c on the mark06 cpu test.... Thats at 1.5000v
New bench in....


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lol ok ....
> Wow as for the 60c max on the 9850 Phenom.....
> I hit 80c on the mark06 cpu test.... Thats at 1.5000v
> New bench in....



As far as max temps being 60C I didn't mean it won't go above that temperature...I was saying that AMD states that you should NOT exceed those temperatures! That is the temperature that I believe is when things can begin to enter the danger zone when the chip will start degrading...at least that's the safe limit they say not to exceed.

I would NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER try to run at 80C again under any circumstance unless you paid me enough to buy another system as that could be the last thing you do...

You're way past dangerous territory at 80C and I really hope that was a type 

Please be careful because I don't want you to end up with a score of 0 because it's dead.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

wb K !


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

I just tryed 1.500 to stabalize 2950Mhz and I idealed at 48-50C and the darn thing still wasn't stable.

The good news is I have it stable at 2912Mhz with 1.4875 Volts. Finaly some progress with this thing.


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

installed amd overdrive, said it didnt detect my cpu, installed the fix (engine.dll) to that directory and its still not working,  getting AMD OverDrive cannot detect  AMD 7-series chipset on this computer.   guess this utility is made for the ati or amd 780g chipset or something?


----------



## adrianx (May 15, 2008)

so... I read... and I read...

the temperature maxim for 9850 is? 60 degree or what?

from the systems specs.. I see a very different configuration. 

I have a big question I have a zalman cnps-8700cu cooler and the phenom stock cooler, from this two what is the best

I ask that because the surface of the my zalman is 30x34 millimeter and the surface of the cpu is 40x40 millimeter.

the idea is to put the phenom in 2800-3000mhz on air if this is possible. If not... I will be forced to build an water cooling system.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> installed amd overdrive, said it didnt detect my cpu, installed the fix (engine.dll) to that directory and its still not working,  getting AMD OverDrive cannot detect  AMD 7-series chipset on this computer.   guess this utility is made for the ati or amd 780g chipset or something?



Well first of all, did you download the latest version?
2.0.17 or something like that. 

And when you installed the .dll file, did you put in the right place. Not trying to implie anything here, just double checking for ya.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> As far as max temps being 60C I didn't mean it won't go above that temperature...I was saying that AMD states that you should NOT exceed those temperatures! That is the temperature that I believe is when things can begin to enter the danger zone when the chip will start degrading...at least that's the safe limit they say not to exceed.
> 
> I would NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER try to run at 80C again under any circumstance unless you paid me enough to buy another system as that could be the last thing you do...
> 
> ...


Oh i hear what your saying K.... I wish it was a type  but no it wasn't... believe me i'll never let it go to those extremes again...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

adrianx said:


> so... I read... and I read...
> 
> the temperature maxim for 9850 is? 60 degree or what?
> 
> ...


I'd use the Zalman cooler Adrianx... And yeah i also read that the 9850 has a 60c rating on it....And Hey K.... I was just trying to cycle the Arctic silver 5 paste at 80c lol..... JJ


----------



## jkatt12 (May 15, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well first of all, did you download the latest version?
> 2.0.17 or something like that.
> 
> And when you installed the .dll file, did you put in the right place. Not trying to implie anything here, just double checking for ya.



yes i sure did.   it wouldnt overwrite the engine.dll file but i was able to rename it and copy the new file into place.    1st it said no cpu supported found, then next it said the k7 msg.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> yes i sure did.   it wouldnt overwrite the engine.dll file but i was able to rename it and copy the new file into place.    1st it said no cpu supported found, then next it said the k7 msg.


Is that an nforce chipset?
I'm not sure aod is compatible with that chip set... I'm not sure though..
I have only heard of the amd 7 series chip sets work with aod but like i said im really not sure.. I know there is a program from nvidia you can download thats the same as aod... Ill look around and see if i can find it... and its not ntune... they called it something else... shoot the memory is still sleeping...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Here's the link lol... i had to go to XFX site and open an older ticket for a problem i had before when i was running an 8800gt
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_system_tools_6.00.html


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> And Hey K.... I was just trying to cycle the Arctic silver 5 paste at 80c lol..... JJ



You just made my day hahahahahahahahahaha 

thank you for that


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2008)

*In other news...secret weapon in the works*

Okay I've not posted too much lately because I've been reading up and putting together a bunch of numbers for what I wanted to do next. As you all know I wanted some faster ram than the 800Mhz that I was using (though it'll clock higher of course). I finally decided to try something new today and it's in testing right now.

Sadly I can't see it at it's fullest potential due to the bios restraints we have right now. When I'm using 1067 mode (2.66 divider) I am unable to select timings of >5 for everything except CAS which I can still set to 3 and up.

I'm running right now at 4-5-5-15-21 as I am ALSO unable to set timings of >15 for the tRAS setting. Stock timings for the ram I bought are 5-5-5-12 but I can't set it to that because of the issues I said earlier. I can do 5-5-5-15 but I wanted to see how much lower I could go (if any) at the stock timings.

The ram I'm using right now is Patriot Extreme PC9200 (aka f*&k all fast 1150Mhz), I chose that over the PC9600 which was only a few dollars more because of all the reviews I read. This ram in all of the reviews is able to achieve the PC9600 (1200Mhz) speeds and exceed them up to 1250Mhz in the lowest review and 1280Mhz in the highest. I have no idea if my set will do so but I don't really need it to anyway...that's my weapon. I just want the lowest timings I can possibly get at an adequate speed. Sadly until the bios gets new options I'm stuck at 4-5-5-15 but hopefully it won't take long.

I'm running at 570Mhz (1104Mhz) and 3Ghz right now with a NB set at 2.354Ghz for testing to see how well it goes. I'll let you guys know what I come up with and how far I can go once it's had time to set in.

My big goal is to see how far I can go on 1T timing really...so far I've booted just fine at 450Mhz 1T with CAS4. I've made it to windows at 460Mhz and passed post at 470Mhz all 1T. I'm using the stock voltage right now and haven't done any testing on higher volts but I'll get to that maybe a week from now or so.

Since my best SuperPi times were done with 395Mhz 1T with 4-4-3 timings I'm certain I can beat those easily with this ram.

I'll keep you guys posted 

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

Wow, good luck man. 

You think my Balstrix Tracers can operate at 1066?


----------



## zaqwsx (May 15, 2008)

Just got my Phenom 9850 ill post some oc's when i have a chance!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> You just made my day hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> thank you for that


LMAO!!!! glad to hear i made someone's day hehehe


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay I've not posted too much lately because I've been reading up and putting together a bunch of numbers for what I wanted to do next. As you all know I wanted some faster ram than the 800Mhz that I was using (though it'll clock higher of course). I finally decided to try something new today and it's in testing right now.
> 
> Sadly I can't see it at it's fullest potential due to the bios restraints we have right now. When I'm using 1067 mode (2.66 divider) I am unable to select timings of >5 for everything except CAS which I can still set to 3 and up.
> 
> ...



Hey K
Is it possible that since your only using 3 sticks that it might be the problem?
You wont be in duel channel mode unless you have just 2 or 4 sticks in place...
What the hell is 1T mode?
I tried to set it to 1T and it didn't even get to the post screen...
Heck i had to clear the RTC just to get back into the bios...
Good luck my friend and hope ya the best on your new project


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow, good luck man.
> 
> You think my Balstrix Tracers can operate at 1066?


I heard that is good ram Aphex... I'm using corsair sticks and they run fine at 892 and have had them up to just over 1000MHz with a fan blowing over them...
I read that the lower the rating of voltage at 4.4.4.12 @2.10v is better then the same @2.20v
I wouldn't mind getting the Tracer sticks for myself but i hear and i quote HEAR that the led's make the tracer sticks run pretty warm compared to the same without the led's...
I don't think you can set 800mhz sticks to run 1066 in the bios? or can ya?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Just got my Phenom 9850 ill post some oc's when i have a chance!


Kinda low mark06 scores for crossfire... i was getting better numbers using one 3870... you sure you have the crossfire enabled? and your bios plug n play on YES as well as a few other settings in the bios adjusted...
Just thinking it was low for what you have and thought you might want to see if everything is configured properly thats all..
And getadder start posting your o/c's of the sweet Phenom


----------



## zaqwsx (May 16, 2008)

Well with the new 9850 with stock everything i score 12900 in 06. Btw my 3870 is downclocked becasue of the 3850. There was a tool you could use to oc each card saperatly but I forgot what it was.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Well with the new 9850 with stock everything i score 12900 in 06. Btw my 3870 is downclocked becasue of the 3850. There was a tool you could use to oc each card saperatly but I forgot what it was.


shoot i have the program here and use it when benching... it's amd gpu clock tool... ill go look in my other thread and see if i can get ya the link unless Aphex remembers it.. be back


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

here ya go mate.. i found it.
http://rapidshare.com/files/100990709/AMDGPUClockTool.zip.html


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

First stress test failed at these numbers.... only after about 2min...
Now it's been 40 min and all i did was raise the memory voltage to 2.20 and set my timings 
@4.4.4.12.22 T2 and before they were 4.4.4.12.21 T2
What's a good time limit to run a stress... 1hr ok?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Si, 1 hour is good for most intents and purposes depending on how you're stressing it of course. If you're going to be really really really serious about it though then let a test (full system) run for 4-xxx hours and then you will have no worries. But either way 1 hour is good enough to let you know that you're "stable enough" .

Btw...what ram speed are you running at and what cpu voltage for that run?

K

p.s
1T is a command rate time for memory which is faster than 2T (thus it's #1 haha...I'm corny) but you need some really good ram to run that or low speeds. That or of course voltage which is not worth it because the boost isn't huge anyway. I'd focus more on lowering your timings instead. And as for my 3 sticks of ram...I have no idea where you got that haha. I'm only running 2 sticks of ram unless I'm using 3 or more gigs when I fill the slots up I never run an odd number of sticks so I can keep dual channel.

p.s.s
  New SuperPi 32M time at 23minutes 8.181seconds  closing in on 22minutes


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> Si, 1 hour is good for most intents and purposes depending on how you're stressing it of course. If you're going to be really really really serious about it though then let a test (full system) run for 4-xxx hours and then you will have no worries. But either way 1 hour is good enough to let you know that you're "stable enough" .
> 
> Btw...what ram speed are you running at and what cpu voltage for that run?
> 
> ...



Ok cooool K.... I'm running the ram at auto... 800MHz clocked to 900MHz on the nose and the cpu core is showing 1.36 on the cpuid but in the bios i have it set to 1.3750v..
And sweet keep her going...


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Ah, koo I bet you still have some more speed left in those modules. All this time I thought you were using 1066ram for some reason. I wonder how high those will go, I haven't used them before.

My GeIL ram went to 1066 (well a little over) on 2.3v but they're rated higher (voltage wise) than what you're using right now. Either way if the timings are set right on that you'll notice a very nice speed boost indeed. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, koo I bet you still have some more speed left in those modules. All this time I thought you were using 1066ram for some reason. I wonder how high those will go, I haven't used them before.
> 
> My GeIL ram went to 1066 (well a little over) on 2.3v but they're rated higher (voltage wise) than what you're using right now. Either way if the timings are set right on that you'll notice a very nice speed boost indeed.
> 
> K


OOOohK K lol no i've always ran the Corsair 800MHz stick's and a Guru in here said id have no problem getting 1000+ outa these sticks.... How besides crankin up the fsb do i get the memory to clock higher?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Stop using the 800Mhz divider (x2) and use the 1066 divider (x2.66). I don't know if your ram will run at 1066 mode so I can't say that it'd work and you may have to clear the cmos again if it doesn't post or come back on.

If not then just keep boosting the HT Bus speed until you can get it higher. Why not just try an even 1000Mhz by using 250Mhz HT Bus and 12x cpu multiplier (8x for northbridge and ht link gives you 2.0Ghz stock ). Try it at the same 2.1v and see what happens.

Set the timing to 5-5-5-15-21 though or leave them on auto (it'll prolly choose that) and see what happens. Make sure you use 2T though

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

well sunshine lol im kinda in the middle of stressing at the moment but in about an hour ill try but i was just going to msg you saying that i believe my memory might be the cause of my instability....
but yeah for sure I'll giver a shot and see what happens...
I WANT TO PLAY GEAR'S OF WAR DAMMIT lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

I just Pulled out a sock from under my mattress with a grand in it.... HMMM... Thinking of going with a phase exchanger for the cpu cooling.... Dam -20c would give alotta room for o/c'n hey.
I sent in a rma to thermaltake and there replacing the water block.... HHmmM... na a phaze unit wont leak an my precious lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

so far this is where im at and didn't even crash it paint lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

I now load at 58-60 with 1.5250 Volts. Is this ok or should I back down. I fear If I do, it will no longer be stable. I got OVerdrive running in the background for about 30min while I have been using the computer and its the most stable its ever been since 2.5Ghz lol.

So what do yall think, do I risk serious damage?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

well curiosity killed the cat as they would say lol
I just tried to o/c the system with my 301 settings and she took a poop!
memory was over 1200 @2.10v
I'm back to my 900MHz setting now, but dam that fu^&er could move with the cpu at stock and the memory over a grand lol...
Hell with the cpu, I'd rather focus on the memory bandwidth lol.... Naaaaa!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

i think the whiskey pop's are now getting to me and im feeling... yes K, felling the need to do some intel azz whoopin in the mark06 benchies then view it on here... lmao...
http://www.yougamers.com/benchmarkticker/
kinda cool watching ppl from around the world uploading results in real time... 
Cheers guy's


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

Hey do you guys have DCT Unganged Mode Enabled or Disabled?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Enabled... cant change it unless it's it the bios somewhere...
Mine is shaded out in AOD
How's the clock going A?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Ganged and Unganged mode (Dual and Single channel) is located in the Memory configuration menu it has the options for Enabled/Disabled/Auto.

Leave it in Dual channel as it's faster, but if you really want to try it out in single go for it. You may be able to achieve higher clocks this way and offset the speed difference.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Dang , I like K... He's like a book of Knowledge heheh...
I respect that K
Your ok in my books...So what ya make of my screen shots with this Corsair ram running at that speed? And why she poop on me when i tried to set the cpu clock at my normal speed?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

Yeah I had looked it up and people said to enable it, so I did. I justed wanted to see what Yall had it on. Thanks Though.

And hey, what do you guys think of my Score in Vantage?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Thank you, I try my best 

As for why your stuff pooped out I doubt it strongly that it's the cpu speed it's prolly the ram. What was the voltage you ran it at 2.1v right? I don't think that it'd run 1066 at that speed but it'd start up and maybe run 1000Mhz at that speed. The GeIL I had in the case yesterday would do 1000 on 2.0v no problems at all. That is beautifully fast speed wise, but timing wise it's not so pretty but I expected that.

Did you try to set the timings lower say 5-5-5 or 5-6-6? Not sure if it'd do that but THEN you'd REALLY be cooking speed wise. That's why I'm "upset" that I can't change the timings to at least the stock timings of 5-5-5-12 instead of only being able to do 5-5-5-15. Remember what I said about the timings...my best SuperPi run before today was NOT on the 500Mhz 5-5-5-13 2T (1000Mhz) timings of the GeIL ram but on that same ram set at 397Mhz (just shy of 800Mhz) with 4-4-3-9 1T. And it was faster by a BIG margin because of the low timings.

I can run 1T at higher timings now but I'm not sure exactly how high I can run them just yet but i'll let you guys know when I do find out. I'll put up screenshots soon.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

well i dont know what the hell the vantage score means lol
I'm only famillar with mark06... But cool A
so what is better ganged or unganged?
Darn i have my memory timings a little lower now and what a big difference... 4.4.4.10.21@2.2v


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

And btw, Aphex that is a good score from what I know (I don't have it yet and haven't run a legit test with the trial) BUT the voltage is indeed too high for daily use. Your utility bills would be high and that's just too much voltage and heat for everyday use.

You can find speed elsewhere if you can't get your processor up to a certain speed yet. There is much more speed to be had besides just raw processor speed.

K


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Nice, take it slow (1 setting at a time) and you'll find the max timings you can run at. Do you have a program called Memset? If not then it may be time to get it since our bios for some reason didn't have all the memory options available from the start despite the older ASUS boards did haha.

Anyway there are more timings that will help you (hugely) and we can work on those too. I'll put up a few screenshots so you can see the difference that timings can make. Run an everest memory and cache benchmark and look at your Read, Copy, and Latency rates. Then I'll show you mine...they will be H-U-G-E-L-Y different.

Btw...I'm within spitting difference of 10k on Read AND Copy speed right now and Latency is somewhere around 45ns or lower...

K


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Btw...that's at 3.0Ghz and without the Northbridge set at 2.5Ghz either


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> And btw, Aphex that is a good score from what I know (I don't have it yet and haven't run a legit test with the trial) BUT the voltage is indeed too high for daily use. Your utility bills would be high and that's just too much voltage and heat for everyday use.
> 
> You can find speed elsewhere if you can't get your processor up to a certain speed yet. There is much more speed to be had besides just raw processor speed.
> 
> K



Yeah I know. I really don't care for my Bill, I don't pay them yet. but in my opinion as long as its not on 60C and UP, i'm going to keep it.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thank you, I try my best
> 
> As for why your stuff pooped out I doubt it strongly that it's the cpu speed it's prolly the ram. What was the voltage you ran it at 2.1v right? I don't think that it'd run 1066 at that speed but it'd start up and maybe run 1000Mhz at that speed. The GeIL I had in the case yesterday would do 1000 on 2.0v no problems at all. That is beautifully fast speed wise, but timing wise it's not so pretty but I expected that.
> 
> ...



sweet k!
ok yeah the volt was at 2.10v and i didn't feel comfortable setting timings lower then what she set on auto... i think some Corsair Dominator sticks are on the horizon... WOOhOO!!!!
wish they had the tracer mods for them..... i like the lightning storm the tracers emit in the case...
i also removed the 2 floppy drive bay covers on the front of the case and put a half inch thick foam in there to help with cooling... works well...
I have the thermaltake smart 120mm fan in the rear and also a reg 120 in the front... the rear is running 70% and she sure tunnels the air... the Nice and cool air into the case... wow i can ramble on hey lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

ok K you mention running at 1000? 
how do i get mine to do that besides a fsb adjustment?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

You can't get it at 1000 without doing the HT Bus adjustment (we don't have a fsb it's called an HT Bus). I just used 1000Mhz by doing 250 HT Bus (ddr800 setting aka x2) and a 12x cpu multi to give you 3Ghz.

I'll be back in a little bit.

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

Hey do yall customize the Pll Speed Spectrum and/or AI Clock Skew? or do you guys leave it at default?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Default


----------



## SirKeldon (May 16, 2008)

Can someone borrow me a Phenom 9850 BE to review?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

You guys run any everest benchmarks yet? What are you max read, write, copy, and latency speeds on the memory at your best settings so far?

I've not yet broken 10k, and I don't think I can without being able to set the timings tighter (bios issue). Maybe I can eek out a bit more once I've learned what the ram likes and dislikes and get closer to the 10k mark but we'll see.

My speeds are...

READ   9822 MB/s
WRITE 6413 MB/s
COPY  9873 MB/s
LATENCY 44.9ns

Those were on a 3.1Ghz run at 1101Mhz ram speed, but the 3.0Ghz run is almost as high with 1147Mhz ram speed. All tests were on a 2T setting of course as the speeds are too high for 1T. Also it's on stock ram voltage (2.30v), I don't remember the Northbridge setting but I think it was 2.365Ghz for the 3.0Ghz run and 2.484Ghz for the 3.1Ghz run (the big write speed difference).

Off the pay the house note, but I'll be back to play later 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Can someone borrow me a Phenom 9850 BE to review?


Spain? you think I'd ever get it back after you got your hand's on the sweet Phenom lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> You guys run any everest benchmarks yet? What are you max read, write, copy, and latency speeds on the memory at your best settings so far?
> 
> I've not yet broken 10k, and I don't think I can without being able to set the timings tighter (bios issue). Maybe I can eek out a bit more once I've learned what the ram likes and dislikes and get closer to the 10k mark but we'll see.
> 
> ...



no i haven't ran that everest program... I try to keep life simple... i need a program to run a bench and then sugest what to change lol
K where you at? The UK?


----------



## Kei (May 16, 2008)

Everest is true greatness to me, lots of benches (especially memory) and it has the best monitoring program in the world (to me). The trial is free so give it a try if you're up for it and to compare settings.

I'm located in the US right now though it's raining here a lot lately like the UK haha. We had a pretty serious storm come through the past few days and a LOT of marine equipment was destroyed...good thing I don't own a boat. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Everest is true greatness to me, lots of benches (especially memory) and it has the best monitoring program in the world (to me). The trial is free so give it a try if you're up for it and to compare settings.
> 
> I'm located in the US right now though it's raining here a lot lately like the UK haha. We had a pretty serious storm come through the past few days and a LOT of marine equipment was destroyed...good thing I don't own a boat.
> 
> K


ok K ill give it a shot only if you help me...
ya got a link for vista 64


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

*Memory timings or Memory speed: What's the big deal?*

Okay I said I'd post up regarding the difference in speed between memory timings versus memory speed so here we go...this time with props.

So that I don't start a crazy fire of buying and misconceptions I thought it was time I listed reasons why I chose the type of ram that I did (and always do). Obviously since we're all into speed it would seem as though the best thing for us is well...more speed. Sometimes this is correct sometimes it couldn't be more wrong.

I recently purchased a new set of ram as I've been saying I would. After buying this I recieved a huge amount of questions on why I switched up (from my beloved GeIL) and how fast do I think I can get it. That's the normal first thought that anyone gets when they hear someone bought really fast ram. Yes I did buy PC9200 (DDR2 1150Mhz) but I did not buy the ram because I wanted to run it at 1150Mhz or an even higher speed...

The reason I purchased the ram was because more than likely due to it's high speed rating and low timings I can run this ram at INSANELY low timings at lower speeds which is what I was after anyway. Instead of chasing 1150+Mhz on cas 5 timings I bought it looking to achieve 1066Mhz (or slightly lower) on cas4. The reason is that ram running at that speed will be far faster due to the low timings and small speed drop, latency will be lower, write speed will be higher, and I will be happy.

To show you what I'm chasing after and why my fastest SuperPi run is on not 1000Mhz ram but 794Mhz I've put together this chart of the speed differences that timing can make. In the chart you will find the large differences between low and high cas settings why lower is better. I know sometimes this can sound crazy, but 794Mhz 4-4-3 1T is far and away faster than 1000Mhz 5-5-5 2T. Please note that there is a point when faster speed will make up for the higher timings and latency of fast ram, but the difference is usually quite high. As a matter of fact My newest SuperPi 1M time of 24.679s (faster by only ~.149s than fastes low speed time) was done at a huge ram speed of 1141Mhz 4-5-5 2T.

All of the memory and cache tests were done using x-4-4-12-18 1T (CR1) timings. The only value changed was the cas from 3 all the way to 6 to show the differences low timings can make.







I'm still waiting and hoping that a new bios update will come soon giving us the rest of the ram timings we need in order to get the best speeds possible. As of now I cannot set a tRAS setting of less than 15 on the x2.66 divider (1066), nor can I set the tRCD or tRP below a 5 setting. Until then I won't be able to try 4-4-4 timings at the 1066 level despite that I'm 100% confident the ram can do so easily.

Below is also a chart showing the differences between the different levels of cpu setting/tweaks availble with the Phenom. Earlier the question was asked what the colored circles meant in AMD Overdrive, well complete with the BIOS setting names here you go along with the differences. Also there is a recommendation from myself on which mode is the best trade off for the performance.

Hope this helps,

K


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

Here ya go, Everest Ultimate trial enjoy 

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en

K


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

Btw, to those with small(er) monitors forgive me if the props in the previous post are too large to view at once.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

no problem viewing here lol... i installed everest but couldn't make head's or tails of it... i hit run bench and all i see is all sorts of systems and that... its good at telling you about drivers... blue screens... exc..exc...
K give me a timing setup for my memory to try ok... im running 892MHz @4.4.4.12.21 @2.2v


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2008)

Intresting finds. I have never ran Everest, but why not.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2008)

Ok, so whenever my CPU is not stable, I always get a BSOD the same one at that. Its the "A clock interrupt was not receive on a second allocated processor". 

I did some googleing and found that I'm not the only one having issue getting this thing stable. Some people have come to some intresting conclusions. 

Anyways, I just want to ask if its possible to narrow down what the problam might be based on the BSOD? and if so, what can be done to fix it?


----------



## Bytor (May 17, 2008)

Been running stable at 2.8 ghz on 1.20 volts hours now doing 3D mark runs and playing games.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok, so whenever my CPU is not stable, I always get a BSOD the same one at that. Its the "A clock interrupt was not receive on a second allocated processor".
> 
> I did some googleing and found that I'm not the only one having issue getting this thing stable. Some people have come to some intresting conclusions.
> 
> Anyways, I just want to ask if its possible to narrow down what the problam might be based on the BSOD? and if so, what can be done to fix it?


What the hell is a BSOD?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

Well A and T what ya think of this new Mark06 Bench result?
Got this Cpu smoking @3.3GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Been running stable at 2.8 ghz on 1.20 volts hours now doing 3D mark runs and playing games.


Nice B looks like you have the same batch as K
Try bumping it up to the 3GHz and see how you do...
Hope it works and keep the results flowing!


----------



## Bytor (May 17, 2008)

I have been able to get it to 3.2 and do a 3Dmark run.  But had to clock each core alone in AOD.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I have been able to get it to 3.2 and do a 3Dmark run.  But had to clock each core alone in AOD.


Well I'm very intrigued.... Lets see some pictures.... 3.2 is very impressive
Got and bench shots of mark06 with results?
I just posted with my little 3870x2


----------



## Bytor (May 17, 2008)

Sure....

I've been trying to OC it tonight, but it does not want to play tonight...


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2008)

BSOD = Blue Screen of Death

Oh and nice clocks Bytor, I guess I got one from a bad Batch. You think thier is any chance I can get it RMAed from AMD?

Really though, I'm going to try and do that, myabe I'll get a better one.


----------



## Bytor (May 17, 2008)

Not sure they would RMA it for not OCing well.  If it runs at the spec clock of 2.5 they may not.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> BSOD = Blue Screen of Death
> 
> Oh and nice clocks Bytor, I guess I got one from a bad Batch. You think thier is any chance I can get it RMAed from AMD?
> 
> Really though, I'm going to try and do that, myabe I'll get a better one.


Well ya learn something new every day hey lol!
Nice B now check this out....#2 in the world running my system spec....
What ya think guy's and not bad for doing better then the #3 guy running twin 3870x2 gpu's


----------



## Bytor (May 17, 2008)

Nice score full......


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Nice score full......


Thank you B...
And A give Amd a big song and dance saying when you installed it that it was very glitchy and tell them you always bought there product but now since with all the problem's i think I'll go and try Intel!!!! givem a big sob story and they will fix ya up lol.... thats what i did to thermaltake and they are sending me a floor model water cooler for my cpu


----------



## SirKeldon (May 17, 2008)

the wall seems on 3 - 3.1, i wish a 3.4-3.6 ghz barrier, it's a sad thing


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2008)

Hey do  you guys have the MicroCode Updation Enabled or Disabled? Which would it be better to be on?


----------



## bboy-mass (May 17, 2008)

Well Im very happy with my P9850 and Asus M3N-HT Deluxe Mobo.

Im running on auto voltages (1.312) at 2.9G/14.5x200 for over 12 hrs running Prime95 and 3dmark06 in the background.

My temps:

CPU=44c idle/55-57c on load using a Freezer Pro Cooler. I think my mobo is running hot, but then again it could be the norm with a xfx9800gtx sat there too.

What ive found so far, is that this chip runs a lot cooler with a default fsb (no mem oc). Im running OCZ Platnum at the momemnt 2x1g 4-4-4-12/2T/Ganged and its nice. I used to overclock the mem in my old Asus board, but I dont see the point at the moment with a 3DMark score of 13968

Anyone got some advaced settings for the M3N-HT mobo ??

Whats the latest at the moment guys and do I have a good enough OC?

R.
Nigel


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys, my first time on the board and its awesome to see a whole section devoted to the 9850BE. I've been trying for about 8 hours to get this OC'd stable and all I could get was 2.85ghz.

I really want to say its my motherboard limiting the cpu but Im not positive. Anyone here trying to overclock with the ASUS M3A?


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

Which version of the M3A are you using...there are quite a lot of us using ASUS M3 boards myself included. Also before we can help we need to know what settings (specific) you're using right now for the entire system.

Also...is that power supply listed in your system spec correct at 480w total power?

And lastly...welcome to the club 

K


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

full...what is the lowest cas setting you can get on your ram at 800Mhz speed? See if you can get cas3 to boot into windows (leave the rest of the timings on auto or 3-5-5) and let me know. Don't add a bunch of voltage though if you can't get it as I don't think it's worth that much risk just to get cas3 when cas4 will work just fine for you.

Also have you tried to set your processor to run on low voltage at higher clocks? Try out the same 2.8Ghz on 1.20v with everything else stock (leave them on auto if you want). I'm very curious on what the rest of your chips can do besides just the max clocks....it may help us get things running even better.

As for Everest Ultimate, the benchmark that you've seen me running is called the "Cache and Memory Benchmark". You can find it in the pulldown menu called "Tools" as the second option. Usually your best result will come from doing the run a few times. It's also an easy way to keep track of your performance (save the image in a folder) and the settings you used to achieve it. It'll help in tweaking a lot as well. The rest of the benchmarks are also very useful and can be accessed by opening the program and choosing the Benchmarks tab at the bottom left of the column.

Since you're using the trial version it may be best for you to run the Cache and Memory benchmarks in the benchmark menu I just mentioned so you can see all the results (there are 4 tests, read/write/copy/latency). Since you're on the trial it won't show the full result in the pulldown menu version but will in the full benchmark version. You can also use "Report Wizard" and select "Benchmark pages" and it'll do all the tests and you can save it as a HTML file to view whenever you want.

K


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

Oh yea...your 3dmark scores make me cry haha

...maybe I should add that 2nd card but I think I'm gonna wait and see how the new cards look and even better, how the price drops more on the 'old' ones. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Kei! Yes, I upgraded my old system from 2 years ago so i kept the case, PSU, and an old HD. Right now I have the follow screenshots for you to look over:














so yea, theres some wierd settings, i know, but right now its sorta stable like this. : /

If you need any other info, let me know.


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

Ha, those aren't weird settings to me they seem perfectly logical actually. 

As for what will be limiting your overclocking abilities...the power supply and the board will most likely be the factors that keep you from going to higher levels stable. I'm not sure what the board itself will be able to achieve but I know the power supply behind it is rather small for what you want to do especially with the processor you have. 

But even if we can't get it to a super high clock we can make it run beautifully anyway adjusting everything else. Have you already tried leaving the HT Bus at the stock 200Mhz and running the multiplier up until it will not post/boot? Leave the voltage on stock 1.30v and see what it'll do with the stock bus speed and we'll go from there.

You may have to clear the cmos if the setting is too high so please make sure you know how to do that BEFORE you go through the effort of trying new settings. It's listed in your manual on how to do it and it's really easy so please don't be intimidated.

Make sure that when you do try to up the multiplier that everything else remains completely stock (for this test). Let me know what you can get and sorry if I don't answer immediately as I have a lot to do today 

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

Hmm, just did a rough power supply calculator thing, heh. And well... I need about double the power I have right now, Not sure if this is a reliable site or not but heres what I got from them.


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

And yea, Kei. I dont exactly remember the results from those test but Im pretty sure I couldnt get into windows. Ill try it now and get back to you in a few.


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

ok, these are just tests on the idea of getting into windows. No stability tests were ran.






I tried 15x and I got a BSOD loading into windows.

Edit:  I just booted with everything stock at 1.2V but I couldnt get the 2.8ghz. Wouldnt load windows at all. 

Edit Edit: Cant get anything past stock with 1.2V. Will only boot 2.5ghz.


----------



## Kei (May 17, 2008)

Okay now it's time for a test of a slightly different flavor...does your bios have support for downcore of the cpu? In plain words, can you make your processor run on less than 4 cores by shutting a few down.

If you can it would be in the cpu configuration menu (I believe, that's where the rest of the M3 lineup lists it) under the "CPU Downcore" name and you will have the options Disabled/1/2/3. If you DO in fact have that option leaving the voltage stock try the same test as before with the bus speed still at 200 and see how high you can boot up on only 2 cores. This should take less voltage so it'd be the same as raising the voltage on your 4 cores but with far less heat.

Hopefully we can get you to a bit higher in Dual Core (known as X2 Kuma) mode on the stock voltage. We're not gonna leave it at that setting so don't worry I just need to get more info about your processor.

Let me know what happens...just so you know read through the thread and you'll see majority of what I can do in Kuma X2 setup (how low the volts will really go) and it's speed.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

Alright, Ill try those now. I also just installed a 650W antec earthwatts PSU. My brother shouldnt know I stole his until its too late. >

Anything you might want to test now that Im 220 watts stronger?


----------



## flashstar (May 17, 2008)

You put the wrong info in the power supply calculator. You only have 1 socket with a single cpu. The single cpu has 4 separate cores inside. So if you fix it, that should cut down the estimated power by a couple hundred watts.


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

The highest I could get with 2 cores and stock volts is 14.5x fsb multi.






Im going to go try some of the setups that people have posted earlier with the kuma thing.


----------



## Viscarious (May 17, 2008)

most of the kuma setups dont work like id want them to. So Im back to quad core. Ive got this far but Im not sure whats causing it. The voltage is as high as I will take it. The only thing I can think of is that the memory timings are too tight. Anyone have any suggestions?






quick couple of questions... how much of an effect will cutting down from 4 cores to 2 will have? I know that there isnt many programs that use 4 cores but I always notice all four are in use when I check processes. Also the best I can get is 2.8ghz on four cores at 1.376V. And does messing with the NB multi have a large effect on performance? I want 2.4ghz but if it causing crashes or whatever and preventing me from hitting 3ghz on the cpu then I guess I could try that. 

Ive been leaving the NB volt and SB volt on auto. What should I be putting those to if Im trying for 3 ghz. I think I read someone said 1.4V on one of those but I wasnt sure.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

AH! I see it, I forgot to mention that in order to keep your HT Link and Northbridge stock you'd have to set them to x10 (2.0Ghz setting) multipliers so that they won't go any higher though if you've been leaving the bus speed stock (200) then they shouldn't be overclocking anyway.

Take them both off auto and set them at Northbridge multiplier x10 and HT Link at 2.0Ghz setting (which is a x10 multiplier). Then just to make sure knock the ram down to DDR2 800 speed (x2 multiplier) with 5-5-5 timings and see what happens again.

And yes your Northbridge will cause you some instability that high if you haven't raised the voltage on that to an adequate level (which we'll discuss later). Samething on the HT Link which won't gain you a noticable amount anyway over 2.0Ghz so there is no real gain to overclocking it at the speeds we can achieve.

The guy you were talking about with all the Kuma testing and the Northbridge volts is actually me 

Let me know what happensonce you've put those settings in and tested. Especially the memory and Northbridge settings.

K


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Also, when you were trying to get the higher multipliers to boot what was your Northbridge and ram set at? Try them both at stock if they weren't set that way (for the ram I mean set it to 800 speed).

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 18, 2008)

I think they were set to auto. Is it stock set to 1.3v? Ill try this stuff now. =]


----------



## Viscarious (May 18, 2008)

Ok, I tried the following settings-

FSB: 200Mhz
Core volt: 1.33v - 1.45v
HT link: x15
NB multi: x10
CPU to NB: 2.0Ghz
NB volt: auto
SB volt: auto
DRAM volt: auto and 2.2v

DRAM setting:
800mhz and set the times to 5-5-5-18 and auto for the attempts
2T: enabled
memory is ganged for all the tests 

I got either a BSOD or it froze loading into windows. I feel like I'm forgetting a setting or two.

EDIT: I found this info on another forums.

"At 2.8/2.2GHz 1.325/1.3V (cpu/nb) it pulled ~12A.
At 3.0/2.4GHz 1.525/1.5V it pulled ~19A, that exceeded the 18A limit of my PSU and the system powered of."

I could find out if my PSU could push the 18A limit. I think this could be what my problem is.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

I can agree, the power supply and motherboard are not power monsters so I know we're going to run into a limit with that. I was just trying to see whether or not 2.9Ghz is your 'hard limit' or if it was just the setting we were using to actually get the 2.9Ghz which is not likely.

Now that we know you can actually achieve 2.9Ghz it's time for some stability testing with everything else still in their stock positions. But instead of going straight to 2.9Ghz which I believe will surely fail, I think we should try 2.8Ghz max for the time being on stock 1.30 voltage. If that doesn't pass at least 1 hour stability testing then try 2.7Ghz and see if that passes. If that doesn't pass check out 2.6Ghz, and if that doesn't pass then it's time to check out the next higher voltage but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

So, set it at 200 HT Bus, x14 CPU Multiplier, and 1.30v cpu with everything else on stock (ram at 800Mhz 5-5-5, Northbridge 2.0Ghz, HT Link 2.0Ghz) and let me know how it goes.

Please have patience as this does take time to achieve stable clocks instead of just going for benchmark runs. If you don't mind going 1 core down then you can try the 2.9Ghz test first on 3 cores (Toliman X3 setup) and see if that'll hold. There is not much out that really NEEDS 4 cores but it's nice to have them if you need them. Most of the world is still running on Dual cores anyway so the best thing we have about ours is that while we can of course multitask better than them...when we don't need/want to we can always shut a few cores off...they can't add more though .

K


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

I'm known to knock 2 cores off if I know I'm not going to be doing anything really intensive (daily stuff) and run on 2 cores (Kuma X2) at 2.5Ghz with a ridiculous 1.072v because low bills are just as good as speed. 

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, I tried the following settings-
> 
> FSB: 200Mhz
> Core volt: 1.33v - 1.45v
> ...




Wait so you were giving that thing 1.5252 Volts with the cooler listed in your specs?


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

No, he was running the first set of specs not the specs at the bottom of the post. Those are from another post on a different forum just for reference only.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 18, 2008)

Ok Kei. Thanks a lot for all your help! =]

and to answer you, aphexdreamer, I didnt run my phenom past 1.45V. That was just something that I found on another forum which he said worked.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Okay I was curious so I had to see what was the lowest possible voltage I could run the Kuma X2 setup on the stock processor speed of 2.5Ghz.

Well the answer after running Prime95 for the past 55 minutes is 1.040v which is lower than the previous run I posted at 1.072v. The processor temp did not exceed 34C during the test and is running at 29C (at my normal room temperatures). Everything else is running on stock speeds (the ram is in 1067Mhz mode because you must overclock it to get it's 1150Mhz stock speed).

Not bad at all I'd say...not bad at all. I think I can get it to run at a lower voltage if I lower the Northbridge, HT Link, and ram speed a little bit. I imagine if I run them at non BE levels (1.8Ghz NB/HT Link and 800Mhz ram) I could prolly lower the voltage maybe another tick. Of course if I lowered the processor speed down to X4 9750 levels of 2.4Ghz I could lower it just a bit and not really lose any speed.

Crazy, it actually past post with just 1.0v set but could not get into Windows until I upped the voltage to 1.040v

I'm kinda scared to know what voltage I could run if I was at X4 9500/9550 levels (2.2Ghz)...maybe I could actually run at 1.0v or *gulp* lower...

K

Oops forgot the screenshot


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Okay, I had to find out what'd happen at X4 9550 speeds and I did. I only ran 1 test on this speed so far but may run others just to see how low I can really go but I now know I can go lower than 1.0v with this chip in Kuma X2 setting.

Lowest stock 9850BE speed 1.040v
Lowest stock 9550 speed so far .0992v






I ran it in Everest for 1hr 11mins while I watched something on tv and no problems at all. Max temperature was 31C during the test. I'm not sure what the lowest temperature can be but I'm at 28C right now and it's been about 10 minutes since the test. Amazing processor...simply amazing

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2008)

OK I need some help and advice, I'm really confused now.

I decided to load my BIOS everything back to its default so CPU is running on stock the way it was designed to run.

Now here it is, it turns out for me, its not even stable AT STOCK!!

I don't why or what happend. IT WON"T pass OCCT all the way and I can't even play a Crysis with out it freezing somewhere, I mean I can use my computer and all, but its just not stable.

Unless anyone has any advice, I need to contact AMD with this one.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> OK I need some help and advice, I'm really confused now.
> 
> I decided to load my BIOS everything back to its default so CPU is running on stock the way it was designed to run.
> 
> ...


I think your processor is fuged.. mabey thats why your buddie didnt want it anymore...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay, I had to find out what'd happen at X4 9550 speeds and I did. I only ran 1 test on this speed so far but may run others just to see how low I can really go but I now know I can go lower than 1.0v with this chip in Kuma X2 setting.
> 
> Lowest stock 9850BE speed 1.040v
> Lowest stock 9550 speed so far .0992v
> ...


K your a mad scientist LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I think your processor is fuged.. mabey thats why your buddie didnt want it anymore...



Ah, he seemed like a nice enough guy, he sayed he never even overclocked it. The stock Heat sink hadn't even been used. He even kept checking up with me to make sure I was likeing it and I was, till I see that even at stock its not stable. Anyways I have contacted him to see how long ago he bought it and from where. I'm going to try and get this RMAed one way or another. It has a year, and the 9850 has not even been out for that long so I should be able to.

If anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be great. Thanks again.

Also, is it possable I have fryed my RAM? I did have it running at 1105Mhz 5-5-5-24 V2.6? Although I think its ok, I'll run a diagonstics check on it to make sure.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ah, he seemed like a nice enough guy, he sayed he never even overclocked it. The stock Heat sink hadn't even been used. He even kept checking up with me to make sure I was likeing it and I was, till I see that even at stock its not stable. Anyways I have contacted him to see how long ago he bought it and from where. I'm going to try and get this RMAed one way or another. It has a year, and the 9850 has not even been out for that long so I should be able to.
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be great. Thanks again.
> 
> Also, is it possable I have fryed my RAM? I did have it running at 1105Mhz 5-5-5-24 V2.6? Although I think its ok, I'll run a diagonstics check on it to make sure.


Wow At that volt going to the sticks is Very high! did you have any fans blowing directly on them?
1150MHz is insane bro! I ran mine up there also but only @2.2v and timings set on auto...
For me im thinking that if i want my ram that high i'd sooner buy a set of the Corsair Dominator 1066MHz and clock them up a bit...
I wouldn't say you smoked them but i wouldn't pass the thought that you did..
you have any other mod's kicking around to try out?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

Hey sorry K, I should have asked you since this is your thread if it's ok that A myself and others 
talk about o/c'n this cpu with out the low level volt...
I realize it's a thread of low volt setting's
If you want to keep it low level then I'll respect that and start a Regular Phenom o/c thread..
Hope your weekend was as great as mine...


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Sry, watching a movie but of course you can talk about anything Phenom that you wish. 

As for frying the ram I think that is a very serious concern especially since you've had the voltage up so high. What is the stock rated voltage and more importantly what is the max rated voltage for that ram you're using? I don't know of a single company that will warranty their ram at 2.6v, I believe the highest is 2.5v but that's for maybe 1 company and the ram is 1100Mhz+ stock from what I remember.

Do you have any other ram you can put in to find out whether or not you did in fact fry it? Perhaps go to a score "nearby" and pick up some cheap $20-30 ram and stick it in to see if it'll run okay. I doubt you killed the processor already, but the ram...maybe

K

Btw, I've been on a curious thought lately and I'm trying to see what I can get stable at E7200 (intel) voltage which is 1.088v stock. Curious as that voltage is so low and it's also a dual core 2.53Ghz processor. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Viscarious (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys. Kei, I dont know how you pull those numbers off. I cant get my processor to boot under 1.22v. Its gotta be my motherboard. M3A is just a lame board. I was thinking of taking it back and trying to get a board with am2+ and sli capability. What boards do you guys use that you can get these clocks?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sry, watching a movie but of course you can talk about anything Phenom that you wish.
> 
> As for frying the ram I think that is a very serious concern especially since you've had the voltage up so high. What is the stock rated voltage and more importantly what is the max rated voltage for that ram you're using? I don't know of a single company that will warranty their ram at 2.6v, I believe the highest is 2.5v but that's for maybe 1 company and the ram is 1100Mhz+ stock from what I remember.
> 
> ...



Sweet K, thanks allot...
The ram Aphex is running (crucial balistics tracer dimm's) and i see on there site they run'
4.4.4.12.22 @2.2v 800MHz
The Corsair XMS2 I'm using are rated @4.4.4.12.22@2.1v 800MHz
From what i've recerched the lower volt dimm's are better...
But then again the tracer dimm's having the led light's mounted right on them create more heat then the regular dimm's from the same company.
If i can put my 2 cent's in.... I think the dimm's are cooked


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hey guys. Kei, I dont know how you pull those numbers off. I cant get my processor to boot under 1.22v. Its gotta be my motherboard. M3A is just a lame board. I was thinking of taking it back and trying to get a board with am2+ and sli capability. What boards do you guys use that you can get these clocks?


The M3A32-MVP mobo is a sweet mobo bud....
Just remember not all processors are from the same batch...


----------



## Viscarious (May 18, 2008)

Yea, I'm pretty sure my processor is ok. Before I got this Phenom I had a 5600+ and I couldn't get some of the numbers that other people was posting. It could be from a number of things. Like me not knowing what I'm doing exactly, heh. But I do have some minor experience overclocking and I couldn't take exact clocks to my pc. Still wouldn't work. It also may change cause I upgraded my power supply. SO...theres no deffinant reason but I still want a board with dual PCI-e slots.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2008)

OMG guys. I'm soo soo sorry. I didn't mean to put it 2.6 votls. With all my fustration I wasn't focused. I ment to say 2.26. With that in mind, what do you guys think now.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

2.26 volt is ok A
try pulling the cpu off the board and for shyt and giggles make sure one of the pins didn't get folded over during the install... It happens to the best of us...
How about reflashing to the 1002 bios and clearing the RTC?
Just what id try ya know... just ((wow... dayjavu man))
Weird!!!


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Humph...2.26 is a lot better and I no longer think it may be fried. You should download memtest though and run the program using all of your ram you have to see if it fails at your clock. If it does then that means your ram is what's making you fail all the time, judging by the high overclock on the ram I wouldn't be surprised with the voltage so low for that level of a clock.

Run memtest (2 instances I think would be best) and make sure that it uses up as close to 100% of your ram as you can split between the 2 instances you're running. Let us know if there are any errors and how many (how long til it hits them too if you're able to watch it run).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vicarious, I don't think the M3A is a lame board per say but it's definately not made for trying to do what you're looking to do. It's a very good board for general use and for a light overclock ability (it's even listed that way), but if you want max capability then you really have no choice but to go with a 790*F*X board (not even just a 790X). The board you're on now doesn't have enough power to supply for what you're going for though it is AM2+ compatible.

If you do decide that you really need that extra ".nothing" Ghz then upping your motherboard to an M3A32 is the best choice in my opinion. If not, a single gpu slot is more than enough if you have a good card and your clock can be close to max anyway so I don't think it's worth the money to upgrade unless you get it for extremely (aka 60% off)  cheap.

When you say you can't reach the low volt clocks we reach, are you running in X4 (quad core Agena) or X2 (dual core Kuma) mode? Are you certain you're not mixing the results we had up with the quad setups vs. the dual core setups? 

K


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Oh yea, as far as the low volt abilities we have it also has to do with the board and power supply we're using. With my setup I'm getting uber clean power at all times to my processor and other components. I get absolutely 0 voltage fluctuation no matter what voltage I'm running at which makes all the difference in the world.

When you open cpu-z or everest and look at your stats does the voltage reading fluctuate depending on voltage? If so then perhaps you're not getting the cleanest power you can get. That will make a *H-U-G-E* difference in your ability to overclock as well as underclock/volt. Voltage spikes are bad.

K


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2008)

Wow, I'm posting a lot right now 

On the super low volt setting I posted earlier (2.2Ghz @ 0.992v) the max temperature was only 31C and that was with Cpu Tweak enabled (AOD Red mode) which raises the temperature by changing the power states. I was very pleasantly surprised to see a temp so low with that enabled and the benefit was nice since the tradeoff was so little because of the low voltage.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> Oh yea, as far as the low volt abilities we have it also has to do with the board and power supply we're using. With my setup I'm getting uber clean power at all times to my processor and other components. I get absolutely 0 voltage fluctuation no matter what voltage I'm running at which makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> When you open cpu-z or everest and look at your stats does the voltage reading fluctuate depending on voltage? If so then perhaps you're not getting the cleanest power you can get. That will make a *H-U-G-E* difference in your ability to overclock as well as underclock/volt. Voltage spikes are bad.
> 
> K


I agree with the K master
My m3a32-mvp would fluctuate the core voltage but this new mobo with it's 8+2 phase power keeps me rock hard stable on all volts with this psu
Oh and im also running an APC unit and it keeps my power coming through the unit at a stable 120v...


----------



## Viscarious (May 18, 2008)

to Fullinfusion - You mean the 790fx?

to Kei - Im looking at CPU-Z and its stuck on 1.312V. It doesn't move at _ALL_.

I cant say the same for the other parts of my board. Oh and I know its cause of the new PSU. Its a Antec earthwatts 650W. I was kinda hesitate cause it claims to save 30% power then other power supplies. So It looks stable, CPU voltage wise.

EDIT: I just installed PC-probe and Im looking at Vcore, +12V, +5V, and +3.3V. And it all looks pretty stable. Not a lot of fluctuations at all. I _think_ I might of seen one move one one-hundredth of a volt.


----------



## SirKeldon (May 18, 2008)

full, my M3A32-MVP Deluxe owns 8+2 Phase Power and it's also there at the specs:



> - AMD AM2+/AM2 Platform
> - Support latest AMD Phenom ™ Quad-Core Processor
> - Dual-Channel DDR2 -1066/800/667/533
> - 4 x PCIe 2.0 Gfx with ATI CrossFireX™ support
> ...



And in my 6400+ BE never fluctuated the voltages except on middles ranges (1.4375 - 1.4650 - 1.4875) that will up +0.01V when system it's on load ... that's all. The other fluctuations are influded by the PSU more than the motherboard i think ... fluctuation is sometimes needed since the total amount of watts are in different rails and the PSU adjusts the voltage rails needed for providing enough amps and watts to every element, also you have to take in consideration that in your readings the total amount of elements plugged in will affect directly to the voltage in every line (this doesn't happens on a single-rail PSU or not that much)


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Me again. I tried undervolting my phenom at 2.5ghz and everything stock and I couldnt get below 1.15V. I could boot with 1.12v but I tried a orthos cpu stress test and it failed 3 seconds into it. 1.15v failed ~5min into it and from that I see I cant get a nice stable low voltage with the regular asus m3a. I am trying Kei's OC'd Kuma settings of 3.0ghz with 2 cores from like page 4 or somewhere around there and it just failed 3 seconds into it. Even at 2.8ghz and 2 cores it fails 5 seconds into it. So.

Theres a little brain teaser for you, Kei. =]

The _ONLY_ settings I've got to work on this board is 2.8ghz (4 cores) with a 2.4ghz NB at 1.325~ volts. And of coarse everything in between these and stock. Oh and 1066 mem 5-5-5-18.


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

I do love puzzles 

Okay well we've already proven that yours will take more volts that mine (maybe the board/psu maybe the chip itself). Did you try the 2.8Ghz test voltages close to but higher than mine? What voltage will keep it stable starting just a tick up from where I am. And also set the ram on 800Mhz speed instead of trying 1066Mhz since you are using 800Mhz ram and just overclocking it to 1066Mhz. We can find out the max overclock on your ram later on, but for all testing on the processor it's best to put the ram at 800Mhz 5-5-5 timings to make sure that isn't what's making you fail.

Did you ever run the memtest stability test on your ram when it was at 1066Mhz? It has to be memtest if you're going to find out whether or not it's truly stable by itself. If we never find out then doing all the processor testing is useless as it can only be as stable as the rest of the system, even though you've been using the 1066Mhz setting for a long time that doesn't mean there aren't little errors that you don't see going on there. It's pretty common for that to happen and it may never be noticed by you until you test it.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Ok, so try the kuma setup like this?

2.8Ghz (14*200)
2.4Ghz Northbridge
2.0Ghz HT Link
800Mhz RAM (5-5-5-auto 2T)
CPU 1.25ish or a bit higher even?

or should I just stock everything, and memtest the memory at 800mhz 5-5-5-auto first?


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

The first thing I think you should do is to memtest the memory at 1066 with whatever timings you were using before. If it's not stable at that speed (don't be alarmed if it's not), then back it down to 800Mhz and then do the Kuma test but leave the Northbridge at the stock 2.0Ghz (not 2.4Ghz).

When you do the Kuma test put the voltage a slightly higher than what I ran and see if it'll pass, if it doesn't keep going up in small increments until it'll pass at least 30 minutes. Then you can try it with the Agena setting (4 cores) and just keep going on the voltage until you get it stable or reach something like 1.45v because I wouldn't venture beyond that.

First things first, memtest that ram 

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

>.<  Uhhgg. Ive been trying to get memtest onto a cd to boot up with and through all my efforts I cant get it to load upon restart. Yes. I set the boot drive to cdrom. The CDrom does work cause I burnt the info onto the CD-r. Are there any other memory tests I could use to check out my memory?

On other news...I think Im going to try to get the asus 790fx tmrw. I can take back this M3A still and get my money back for it. 108 dollars toward the 790fx.


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Koo, just run memtest inside windows if you can't get it to work on a cd. You've already been in windows with the ram anyway so any damage is not a problem. The cd booting is just incase you have any issues booting and/or errors so you don't corrupt anything but it's too late to worry about that anyway. 

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 19, 2008)

My RAM Is good guys. I just tryed 2700mhz with 1.400 VOtls and it passed OCCT with 8 minutes left, I didn't feel like waiting the other 8min so I stoped it. Then I played a HL2 Mod game for a while and it crashed.

I just don't get what is wrong with it. If I end up not being able to RMA it, then I guess the only thing left for me to do, is take it out and reseat it and prey that that will fix it.


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Oh. lol. From their site I didnt see a windows xp zip or exe. Ill get it though. Thanks Kei. Always a help!


----------



## adrianx (May 19, 2008)

any one with a gigabyte mobo?

also key you can put a scree with memory score in 800/1066 with same cpu speed?

also key thanks you for the info about green/yellow/red button from amd overdrive


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Morning! I've got memory testing results! 10 hours of testing and this is what I woke up to see on my screen.







Kei, you said some errors are ok but as you can see that the 2nd window only got 4.4% coverage. Memtest's site also said that any errors is a serious problem and I should replace the ram. Have a look and tell me what you think. =]

EDIT: Ima idiot and left the cpu at weird settings. This might have caused it. >.< Going to set everything auto except ram which willl be tested at 1066@5-5-5-15 and 2.2V


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Ah, I see...when I was talking about the errors I didn't mean that they are okay I was stating that there are most likely errors that you'll never see and believe that the system is "stable" though it's truthfully not. Not every error will make a system crash as you can now see, but they're still all bad ones. 

You're right that was pretty fast to get your errors, but I've seen much much much faster (as in seconds) fails. At least now we have a good idea of what was going on. Let me know what happens on the 2nd test and we'll work from there.

If you do get errors on the 2nd test though, set it back to stock speed and then do another test (ram) and let's see if there are errors on that as well (hopefully not). Make sure that the 800Mhz test if needed is done at the stock voltage and not lower.

K


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

adrianx said:


> any one with a gigabyte mobo?
> 
> also key you can put a scree with memory score in 800/1066 with same cpu speed?
> 
> also key thanks you for the info about green/yellow/red button from amd overdrive



No problems I'll put up 2 tests at stock speed so you can see the difference. I'll use 800Mhz 5-5-5-15-21 2T for the first test and 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15-21 2T for the second test, both of them will be at stock 2.5Ghz speed to keep things fair. Perhaps I'll do a 3rd and 4th test with the 800Mhz ram at 3-4-4-12-17 2T and 4-4-4-16-21 2T just to show the difference in latency and other important speeds.

As for the gigabyte board I don't know anyone here who is using that board, but I believe there are a few over at xtremesystems.org running the board.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Alright! Im back and with 100% stock stuff and memory at 1066@5-5-5-15 and 2.2V left me with 200% coverage and 0 errors.

Now what? lol


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> EDIT EDIT: Alright! Im back and with 100% stock stuff and memory at 1066@5-5-5-15 and 2.2V left me with 200% coverage and 0 errors.
> 
> Now what? lol



Okay now that we have no errors on your ram it's time to test the cpu by itself, so that of course means to set the ram to 800Mhz with 5-5-5 timings and a tick over stock voltage and test the processor. Make sure the Northbridge and HT Link are both at 2.0Ghz and no higher (don't drop them either for this test). Set the processor at 2.7Ghz using the higher multiplier to overclock only (13.5x) and begin the test. You can use AOD or Everest to test so we keep the same program for each run. Everest would be the best bet to me as you can watch the data from the test in near realtime and keep an eye on temps before you walk away to do something else. You can also save the Everest results which will look like this...






That's from the 2.2Ghz Kuma test on less than 0.992v

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Mk, heres a 40min stress test at 2.7ghz. =]





All stable. Got a bit warm though it shouldnt be a problem. AC isnt on yet since its only 11am here. So being 80F in my room will do that. Whats next, Kei?


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Sweet, lets move up the ladder to 2.8Ghz and see what happens. Everything else stays the same as the 2.7Ghz test just change the cpu multiplier to 14x and get me another passing test. 

I'm putting the results for the 800/1066 memory tests. The final test will be as follows...

800Mhz 5-5-5-15-21 2T
1066Mhz 5-5-5-15-21 2T
800Mhz 3-4-4-12-18 1T
800Mhz 3-4-3-9-13 1T (with memory timings tweaked)

Can you guess which run will be the fastest overall...

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

1066 at 5-5-5-15-21 2T will win!


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Okay, sorry to disappoint you Viscarious but if you've read my ramblings earilier and the reasons to my rhymes then you'd know that the 1066 doesn't have a chance in this contest. 

That's the reason I buy ram with high speeds so I can run it at lower speeds but sickly low timings which is much faster. In order to equal the speed of say low timed 1066Mhz ram you'd actually need ram at about 1500Mhz (close to 1600Mhz). That's the reason why 1333Mhz ram didn't do so well because it's in essence SLOWER than really good 1066Mhz ram because of timings. Crazy huh...want proof that timing triumphs over Mhz, well here you go 






Sorry I didn't feel like reseting to change the final test timings (the cas modded timed run) thus I just blacked them out and wrote it in. I did the run immediately after the non modded 800Mhz 3-4-4 run and changed the timings using Memset so Everest doesn't recognize the new timings until you reset (cpu-z does though).

I hope this paints a much clearer picture on how ram works and why timings are far more important than raw speed.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Genius! mk then. So should I take back my pc8500 rated for 5-5-5-15 at 2.2v  and get some 800mhz ram with low timings or will my crucial ballistix work ok at those speeds? I guess I could test it out but I know my board doesnt have a ton of memory settings when they are ganged. If I unganged them I think it opens more options. I'll have to look and see. However...

Heres the 2.8ghz cpu stress test info! 





Next!


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful! Now on to 2.9Ghz and see if that'll pass, since we're entering the point where we're not on the "high side" of Phenom overclocking if the test doesn't pass then drop the multi back to 14x and change the bus speed to 203Mhz and try that (2.842Ghz) and go up from there. But that's only if it doesn't pass the test of course at 14.5x cpu multiplier.

Things are looking good so far though 

As for the ram, no definately don't take your ram back, as it's not serious enough to buy new ram over just yet. It's just a smart idea to buy higher than the speed you need so that way you have a better chance of running lower timings on lower speeds. Thus I own 1150Mhz ram (PC9200) even though I don't really have any plans of running it at that speed (though it has done it). I just wanted lower timings than what 1066 ram will give me more than likely. But until the bios allows for a lower timing set then I have to use 1000Mhz ram with low timings or 800Mhz ram with super low timings (my choice).

It's great to have options...those wouldn't be options if I was only using 800Mhz ram. You can still prolly run some low timings on your ram and maybe 1T as well.

K


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

On another note, I'm still trying out settings for my daily usage super low power setup. I'm using the 2.2Ghz Kuma X2 setup right now (Phenom 9550 speeds). The northbridge is at 2.0Ghz stock with 1.15v going through it, HT Link is at 2.0Ghz with 1.20v in it since that's the lowest we have an option for.

I'm running Cpu tweak (AOD red mode) since the voltage is so low and it's EXTREMELY responsive and the temps are reading a beautiful 30C overall (28C per core). That's just excellent performance I'd say, it's about time to see if the voltage will go lower. I never tried any other voltage I just wanted to see if I could get under 1.0v and I did no problems at all. Now it's time to try to go even lower. The ram is running at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12-18 1T at only 1.9v which is excellent as well (2.3v is the stock volts for this ram at 1150Mhz). 3-4-4 requires more voltage so I won't be using that daily as I want everything running as low voltage as I can w/o sacrificing barely any speed.

CPU usage is very nice as well while I'm listening to some music and typing to you guys with everything else running in the background it's going between 1-10% which is excellent. No problems at all and it's excellent response the whole time.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

Ok, Im back with bad news. I got through boot up with 2.9ghz and started testing. It got to 12min 38sec before my computer froze up. Add voltage to the cpu?

on the kuma x2 setup you were just talking about, I didnt try it at 2.2ghz. I was running everything pretty much stock but at 2.5ghz. Would that have caused me from getting below the voltages I was saw you getting? Ill have to go back a few pages to see exactly what you had going.


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Try raising the voltage up on the cpu to 1.35v and see if it'll pass at 2.9Ghz. If not then try 1.40v but don't bother going any higher. If of course it doesn't pass then go back to 1.30v and try 14x cpu multiplier with the 203Mhz HT Bus speed (2.84Ghz) and see if that'll pass. If it does raise the bus speed 1Mhz more and try again until it doesn't pass at the stock voltage. Then start raising the voltage again to the levels that I just listed but don't go above 1.40v cuz it's just not worth it.

I'm gonna be away for a little while because I'm still setting up my uber lower power settings and trying to get the processor running high enough that there is no speed problems but low enough that I don't really need any kinda voltage. So far the 2.2Ghz has passed as low as 0.976v but no lower.

K


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Okay well I'm gonna keep my speed at 2.2Ghz as it's the lowest of all the Phenom processor speeds and I don't want to go below that at this time. I may in the future lower the processor speed to AM2 lower wattage chip speeds (I believe the lowest dual core AM2 chip you can get right now is 1.9Ghz?) to see if the voltage drop will be worth it. It'd have to be a nice drop though before I'll bother with it otherwise I'll be sitting at 2.2Ghz at 0.972v as a daily setting processor wise. The ram is still at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12-18 1T on 1.9v, Northbridge 2.0Ghz on 1.90v, and HT Link 2.0Ghz on 1.20v (again still the lowest option I can get).

I'm working on the video card settings right now (HD 3870) to get it down to the lowest power consumption I can before losing any real performance. Right now I'm running it down at 3470 speeds (512Mb version) of 600Mhz Core clock and 800Mhz (1600Mhz effective) memory speeds. I have it set to 0.950v right now and so far it's passed every test I've put it though no problems at all. I'm also running a blu-ray movie while I'm typing this and my processor usage is ~10-15% with all normal programs running plus me doing this with the movie on. CPU temperature with Cpu Tweak enabled is an awesome 28C overall (26C core temperatures).

GPU temp is sitting at 52C on 55% fan speed, but I'm still working those numbers out so I can get it as low as possible w/o having the fan running on a high speed. That'll take some tweaking to figure out what speed I need to have it run at and what temps I'll be getting.

But yep, so far I'm extremely happy with my system and honestly the low volt clocking is far more fun than the max system speeds (3.1Ghz, 2.5Ghz NB&HT Link, 1142Mhz cas4 ram). Not to mention that this part actually saves me money for more computer stuff. 

K


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Just for kicks and giggles I decided to use a power calculator to see what the wattage reading would be on my current settings. To make things a bit more accurate I selected the X2 6400+ processor as my base setting since it's a Dual Core and also starting at 125W. Instead of going on the stock speed which would skew the results terribly I said the starting wattage was 2.5Ghz on 1.30v (which is the Phenom starting point) and put in my new settings at 2.2Ghz on .097v.

The readout is 61W which I'd say isn't too far off what I'm running right now and is fantastic at just under half the wattage for the stock chip. If I ran it on 2.0Ghz and .095v then I'd be running only 53W.

In order to get into 45W territory I'd need to drop the processor speed all the way to 1.8Ghz and run on 0.92v which shouldn't be very hard to do at that processor speed.

I need something besides using a multimeter to check system power that I can plug into the outlet before the computer to check total system power draw. Any ideas?

K


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Okay that was entirely too easy...just ran a quick 30min stability test on 1.8Ghz at 0.912v and no problems at all. I think I'm gonna try to see if I can get 1.9Ghz stable on 0.89v which would also be 45W. Not sure if that'll happen as I haven't tried it yet, but 1.8Ghz was stable on the voltage I just chose so maybe I could be lucky and it'd work...if not oh well. 

Ah, almost forgot to say my temps are 27C with Cpu Tweak enabled right now.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

lol wow. I'm pretty sure cause of my regular m3a I cant near that low of volts. However, I got results on 2.9ghz. I ran a test at 1.375v and it lasted 33min. Again at 1.39v gave me 1 hour and 20 min stability. but...

After I ended the stress test, I went to open Firefox and it froze up. >.< I tried to just reboot and it wouldn't without reentering the settings. So I did and gave it a hair more power. STILL wouldn't boot so now I hit 14.5x and 1.4v barrier. Cant keep it stable. So I think 14x is the limit for the voltage I am limiting to. 

memory was at 800mhz and 5-5-5-13-24 and 2T on all the tests. I also didnt change the ht link or fsb or anything besides CPU volt and its multiplier. 

Heres a screen shot of the 2.9ghz at 1.33hours of stability. 





Also, when I look at the memory and cache test...Whats the important parts to look at? Read, write, or copy? or latency? or a combo??


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Read, write, and latency are the most important things to look at though copy speed is important as well. Having a fast Read and write speed with a low latency is faster than having a fast read and copy speed with a low latency so focus on that when tweaking.

Have you tried any tests yet on the 14x multiplier and the 203Mhz HT Bus speed yet? I'd like to know how close to 2.9Ghz you can get with low voltage so we can at least get you as high as possible without problems. Also what is your fan setting on the Zalman, I know it's a very good cooler but what is it set at during the testing (speed wise)?

As for the freezing in Firefox thing that's the part that sucks the most about stress testing. Just because you can pass a stress test doesn't mean it's 100% stable just yet. After you stress test you have to go about your normal business to see if it's now 100% perfectly stable. Either way passing 1 hour is a good thing as long as you can keep going with your other duties without it freezing.

Lets see what 2.84Ghz will do stress wise (14*203) and go on from there. As for me no go on the 1.9Ghz with the 0.89v so I'll stick with running the 1.8Ghz 0.91v testing for now. So far it's looking like it'll be a really good daily task kinda setup and save a lot of power and money. 

The video card is still on the same settings as I haven't tried to back it down any further yet (600/800 0.950v) until I find the limit that I can run my hd-dvd & blu-ray movies without any hiccups or freezes. I also have to make sure there are no freezes or stutters in benchmarking or stress programs with the video card as well before I settle on the clocks and voltage.

Keep me posted on how the testing turns out for you...btw what happened to everyone else haha.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 19, 2008)

I took over and they all left. =[ 

Im going to try 2.2ghz kuma at 1.1 volts and see if I can boot with it. If I cant then Ima try 14x203.

wish me luck =]


----------



## Kei (May 19, 2008)

Luck


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2008)

Ok I don't mean to annoy the good people of this thread with my posts, but I just ran OCCT for stock clocks and it confirms it stable. I just don't know why its stable sometimes and then its not other.


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Mk. I think I just noticed something interesting. Remember when I said my power to my board read super clean, as in no variations. Well. Now I just noticed that it will go from 1.328 to 1.344 if I open a program or the processor needs some extra bandwidth. 

Also. No go for 1.1V, 1.15v, 1.75v (2.2ghz kuma). 1.2v will boot but I didn't test it. =/

Also also. 2.87ghz is seeming stable. _seeming_. 205x14 at 1.328v (+.016) Ill keep pushing. =]

AphexD, what happens when your pc crashes if everything is stock? If everything is stock volts and speeds then I'd prolly call virus', malware, or corrupt data on your drives.

Update: Ok. 203x14 is the limit. 210 crashed into windows, 207 didnt last long at all, 205 isnt fully tested but I will bet it wont hold. Im happy settling with 203. Should I try to set the HT link or the NB freq up or try to tighten the memory?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Mk. I think I just noticed something interesting. Remember when I said my power to my board read super clean, as in no variations. Well. Now I just noticed that it will go from 1.328 to 1.344 if I open a program or the processor needs some extra bandwidth.
> 
> Also. No go for 1.1V, 1.15v, 1.75v (2.2ghz kuma). 1.2v will boot but I didn't test it. =/
> 
> ...



Nah, chrash as in, it freezes. If it were a crash more a long the sides of BSOD or HD corruption I'd know. I just don't get it. It was unstable now its stable.


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> It was unstable now its stable.



So you are fine now? I want to say this was a typo so Im going to say voltage if its freezing. But I dont really know what I am doing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> So you are fine now? I want to say this was a typo so Im going to say voltage if its freezing. But I dont really know what I am doing.



I just checked for 2800Mhz @ 1.300 Volts, it was fine up untill the last 16 min when it gave me the first BSOD since a while. "A Clock interupte was failed to recive on a secondary processor". So I have just changed the Skew Clock Rate to see if it fixed that. Testing again, but seems much better.


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

yea, give the cpu a bit more voltage and try that. I run 2.8ghz with 2.4NB freq at 1.3125v just fine.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> yea, give the cpu a bit more voltage and try that. I run 2.8ghz with 2.4NB freq at 1.3125v just fine.



Thanks, but is the 2.4Ghz NB required? What did you set your NB volts to?


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

You are correct in the voltage thing when it freezes, 99% of the time that's the reason. Whether that is CPU, Northbridge, or ram voltage something may not be getting enough. That or a setting is just on the brink of being too high but not enough to cause a full crash only an 'error'.

As for the 2.4Ghz Northbridge, it is not actually necessary in order to achieve higher clocks but it's a very nice benefit to have as it makes things a lot faster. His voltage on a clock like that I believe is at least 1.40v on the Northbridge from my testing.

I'd try your 2.8Ghz with just a pinch more voltage and see if that stabilizes that before overclocking anything else to check if that'll work. If you do overclock something else then you may have instability and then we won't know which overclock is the 'bad' one.

Let us know how it goes...btw Viscarious good job with the voltage answer, just because you don't know everything (neither do i) doesn't mean you don't know what you're doing. 

Good job

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> You are correct in the voltage thing when it freezes, 99% of the time that's the reason. Whether that is CPU, Northbridge, or ram voltage something may not be getting enough. That or a setting is just on the brink of being too high but not enough to cause a full crash only an 'error'.
> 
> As for the 2.4Ghz Northbridge, it is not actually necessary in order to achieve higher clocks but it's a very nice benefit to have as it makes things a lot faster. His voltage on a clock like that I believe is at least 1.40v on the Northbridge from my testing.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks. Well Noted.


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Always glad to help! 

Yea, 2.4ghz Northbridge is awesome. I notice a bit of improvements over 2.0ghz. 

Also Kei, I'm set on 14x203ghz. I know its steady and so Im ready to try the next overclock. 

OH AND! To reference to this: "As for the 2.4Ghz Northbridge, it is not actually necessary in order to achieve higher clocks but it's a very nice benefit to have as it makes things a lot faster. His voltage on a clock like that I believe is at least 1.40v on the Northbridge from my testing."

I just always left it at AUTO cause I have no idea the stock voltage!


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Okay now that we're at 2.great Ghz lets work on the ram speed. Stock is 800Mhz so right now you'd be at 812Mhz with the 203Mhz HT Bus. First lets try to get the timings down before we up the overall speed in Mhz. We'll try different bus speed combos and multipliers to get a higher speed later on if we can't get low enough.

First test I'd do it to put the processor multiplier (12.5x) and HT Bus back stock (200Mhz) along with everything else especially the Northbridge as it's the memory controller. Then set the ram for 800Mhz mode (known as the 2x multiplier) and try the cas at 4 and leave the rest of the timings on auto. Leave the voltage on stock whatever that is for this test as we don't want any outside variables and in overclocking voltage increases are the last thing you want to do.

If you pass with the cas at 4 then cross your fingers and try cas 3, I doubt this will work but it's worth a try anyway. If it fails then reset the cmos if you have to and set it back to whatever was the last thing that passed. If you end up with cas 4 then try that on 1T timing (disable 2T in the memory settings screen). I do not believe you'll be able to do cas 3 on 2T timing but try it first just in case, if it fails then try cas 3 with 1T timing.

Let me know how that goes and only change the cas timing right now as it's the most important and will have the biggest influence on what we can get out of the ram.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Ok, Kei. I tried cas 3 and it made my asus bios use the CPR thing built into it. IE. I dont have to reset cmos and it auto resets all bios settings. So i tried cas 4 and 2T disabled. CPU-Z says i am running this...






 memtesting now


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

*In other news...*

My low power state Kuma X2 setting is working beautifully all day since setting it. No problems so far chillin at 1.8Ghz cpu speed at a ridiculous 0.912v which would roughly equal a 45W chip (down from 125W) according to my calculations. The 3870 is running perfect at 601Mhz core and 801Mhz (1602Mhz effective) memory on a super low 0.950v. It's run fine in stability testing, then watching a blu-ray movie, followed by a regular dvd, playing music, surfing, etc. etc.

Full low power settings are as follows...

Kuma X2 (Agena based dual core) 1.8Ghz @ 0.912v
Patriot PC9200 (1150Mhz stock) 800Mhz 4-4-4-12-18 1T @ 1.90v
Diamond HD3870 (777/1126Mhz stock) 601Mhz core 801Mhz @ 0.950v
Northbridge 2.0Ghz (stock) @ 1.15v
HT Link 2.0Ghz (4.0Ghz effective stock) @ 1.20v

Due to super low cpu temps and the lower speed being used CPU Tweak is enabled (AOD Red circle mode) to maintain maximum response time...which is nothing short of instant. It's almost scary something with a 1.8Ghz rating can be sooo good. Even *beats* the Athlon 64 X2 6400+ in some Everest tests still...just crazy! 

Cpu temps are 27C at 'idle' and surfing the net (with cpu tweak enabled) temps raise approx 1C watching an hd-dvd or blu-ray movie (I own both) and don't change when watching a regular dvd movie. Gpu temps are still unoptimized because I haven't tweaked the fanspeeds just yet to make them sub 40C. I'll let you guys know when I'm done that.

All of these settings of course are subject to change as I tweak the setup to make it 100% perfect for doing all my daily tasks but it's 99% perfect right now so feel free to try to copy it. It is 10000000000% stable so no worries on that part.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Im very jealous. I cant get uber low settings like that so yea. I really want that MB lol.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Sweet, I figured that crash free bios would kick in if you tried cas 3 on that stock voltage...just figured it's worth a try. What is the stock voltage on that ram anyway? Good to see if can do 1T at stock speed though, now lets see if we can get the tRCD (the 2nd number in the timing) to run at 3 on the same voltage same settings. If that works try 3 on the tRP but only after confirming that the ram will or will not run at 3 on tRCD.

If you don't have a program called memset then now would be a darn good time to get it. This way you can test multiple settings much faster and without having to leave windows and restart a bunch of times. You can change majority (99%) of the timings from within Windows that way and test them right then. You cannot however change the cas setting with this program as it's just not possible to change that once you're already running. The rest if all fair game though.

Please don't be alarmed when you first get the program as there are more timings than you may have known to exist, but you'll easily be able to find the ones you already know. Stick to the basic 5 timings for now (cas, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, and tRC).

Simply try each time seperately and hit apply, if it works test it then set back to normal and test the next one. If it locks up you don't have to worry about resetting the cmos or crash free kicking in as you didn't change it in the bios so it reverts when you restart anyway. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

You are so awesome.

Whats the latest version of Memset? I found a 3.5 from http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190

I couldnt find their site. : /

OH! and I set the DRAM voltage to auto. @ 1066  the default is 2.2v i think.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im very jealous. I cant get uber low settings like that so yea. I really want that MB lol.



I'm sure we can still setup a low power state on your board so you can at least save yourself some money to buy this board. And save even more when you get it... 

I like the cool and quiet idea on these boards, but I'm not a fan of raising and lowering the voltage instantaneously and very dramatically along with processor speed. I know they did a lot of testing to ensure it'll work w/o a hitch but that was for people who have no business in a bios messing around. Us on the other hand can make something that suits us much better and without having to go with the super uber low speed penalty that cool and quiet brings upon us (1.2Ghz) and using a higher voltage (~1.0v). We get a faster system overall with less voltage which is better anyway because the cool and quiet isn't always running in low power mode and not nearly as responsive...but we get both.

If you do the calculations cool and quiet turns the processor into a 37W unit at 1.234Ghz and 1.0v (it's usually around that sometimes a tick more maybe 1.05 or 1.1v) and we're only at 45W but far faster....more than worth the extra 8W we put out. Then again if it's using 1.1v then it's only 1W faster and only 5W if it uses 1.05v.

K


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Yep 3.5 is the newest version (still in beta I believe) so you're good to go with that one. No real issues that I can remember except the speed readings at the top are off sometimes but no worries everything else is still accurate (ignore the clock speeds at the top as they can be wrong depending on the settings).

Ok, if your voltage is 2.2v stock then set it at that so that it doesn't change during the tests skewing the results. Also if you're already moved on to 1066Mhz then try you cas at 4 (lowest you can get for sure). Don't change the rest of the timings just yet if you even can go lower than 5 but don't worry about them yet anyway. Try cas 4 at 1066Mhz on 2.2v and let me know if it'll pass.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Kei, do you have a power consumption plugin for a wall socket to see the actual power drawn from the wall between your low power settings and normal settings? That would be really cool to see. I know that some of the power consumption plugin things show the amount of money per hour is used. 

Just an idea. =]


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yep 3.5 is the newest version (still in beta I believe) so you're good to go with that one. No real issues that I can remember except the speed readings at the top are off sometimes but no worries everything else is still accurate (ignore the clock speeds at the top as they can be wrong depending on the settings).
> 
> Ok, if your voltage is 2.2v stock then set it at that so that it doesn't change during the tests skewing the results. Also if you're already moved on to 1066Mhz then try you cas at 4 (lowest you can get for sure). Don't change the rest of the timings just yet if you even can go lower than 5 but don't worry about them yet anyway. Try cas 4 at 1066Mhz on 2.2v and let me know if it'll pass.
> 
> K



Ok but I didnt check all the other settings at cas 4 and 1T for 800mhz. Should I still try that first?

oh and 4-5-5-18 1T is at 110% coverage with 0 errors =]


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Nope, but I'm going shopping for one tomorrow instead of trying to use a multimeter. That's what I was posting about earlier if anybody knew where I could get one already. I'll definately know something tomorrow at least how much it'll cost (which would pay for itself with all the systems I've been seting up).

K


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Yes, if you haven't finished the 800Mhz test then by all means go with that first as it'll require less voltage and 1066 more than likely. Let me know if you need any help with memset, it's a wonderful program and will increase your speed very much so once we get more into a few of the other timings.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

I couldnt get tRTC to run at 3. I crashed with a BSOD shortly after starting a memtest. 

Try 4? and then 4 on the next settings too, right?


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

wow im getting into 4-4-4-8 at 1T and 2.2v.  Keep going? and what should be next after I find the breaking point?

update: memtesting 4-4-4-6 and 1t now. lol I only have 4-4-4-5 left before it gets into stuff called (res.)4 and (res.)3


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Sweetness indeed very good speeds. Were you able to set the tRP at 3 or have you not tested that yet? After you've checked that it's time to see how low we can go on the volts with those timings. I imagine you'll end up somewhere around 2.0v maybe lower if you ram is about the same as mine. I haven't tried to go any lower on the timings just yet but I know I can't run cas 3 at 1.90v. I have to have it near stock volts in order to do that but it's not worth it on the low power setting as it'd defeat the purpose just for a bit of speed.

I found the monitors we were talking about and I'm gonna try to find one locally when I wake up tomorrow. They're pretty cheap ($20-40) for the level of monitor I actually want/need. I can't wait to get one in so I can find out exactly how much draw my system is using during various things and the difference between high power setting and low power setting.

I hope I can find one locally instead of having to order one overnight, so at worst case I'll have it by Wednesday morning, but hopefully I'll have it tomorrow and can put some numbers up.

I'm gonna hit the bed for now though perhaps it's about that time for you too haha. If you do anymore testing though tonight check out 1066 at cas4 and let me know if it works. Try to keep the voltage at stock though or lower if possible/stable. But definately try to get the voltage lower on the 800Mhz 1T speed as I'm sure you can go below stock rating easy and keep pretty much all that timing (may have to raise the tRAS timing) which is totally worth it.

sleep well,

K


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Btw, here are the 2 meters I'm interested in 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16882715005

Either one I find tomorrow I'll buy (unless the store is price gouging).

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Alright, sounds good. Im pretty sure the stock volt for these are 2.2v but thats for pc8500. if I look at that little chart in CPU-Z it says 1.8v for 800mhz but at cas 5.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Koo, then you can prolly run the same timings as me on 1.9v 4-4-4-12-18 1T. We can prolly go better but I haven't tried any better ones yet as I was trying to make sure that everything else was stable system wide first on low volts.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Hmm. I set those exact settings in and I got this in CPU-Z. 

4-4-4-10-24-1T@ 1.9v

but in the bios I set it as 4-4-4-12-1T@ 1.9v.

Why'd it cloak down 2?


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Ah, so I see it's all the M3 bios editions that do this. For some reason whenever you set the tRAS setting in the bios when using 800Mhz divider (x2) you have to set the value at least 2 higher than you actually want it. So like you said in order to set 4-4-4-12 you'd need to set it at 4-4-4-14 and it's actually give you 4-4-4-12 instead. Strange I know...but in 1066Mhz mode (x2.66) you have to set the tRC value 1 higher than you want because it will set it one lower. So in order to get 5-5-5-15-28 you'd need to set it at 5-5-5-15-29 and it'd actually give you 5-5-5-15-28.

The MSI 790X board also had this issue for a while but they fixed it with the last bios I had when using that board. I'm sure that ASUS will do the same as it wasn't this way when I was on th 802 bios from what I remember, but as soon as I updated to the 1002 bios it started doing it.

Oh well it doesn't really harm anything so it's cool. 

I wouldn't be surprised if this is the reason that when in 1066Mhz mode (x2.66) we can't set the tRCD & tRP values to anything under 5, nor can we select anything below 15 for the tRAS value. Hopefully they fix that in the next bios update as there is ram that exists with speeds higher than 1066Mhz that have timings lower than 5 and 15 (mine is stock 1150Mhz 5-5-5-12 but I can't select that yet).

So did everything turn out okay for you last night?

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Yea, I got 100% memtest coverage for 4-4-4-10-1T with 1.9v and 800 mhz. So that it stable and from last night, I could get all the way down to 4-4-4-5-1T. I didnt know what (res.4) and (res.3) was so i didnt try that. I also tried the lowest settings for 1066 and it was completely fine at 5-5-5-15-2T and 2.0v

I couldnt get 1066 to run at cas4 or at 1T. : /

All in all. Memory seems fine! =]


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Sweet results, I didn't expect 1066 to run at 1T as I don't think I've really seen any AMD setup run 1T over 1000Mhz ever. I'd be afraid of what voltage that would take anyway and 1T isn't serious enough for that anyway.

Have you found the lowest voltage you can run both of those settings at yet (1066 and 800)? If not then try to find the lowest voltage that you can put them at and still have it stable but this time combine it with the cpu overclock. That'll put your ram at ~1080Mhz or 812Mhz depending on which setting you test first. Still leave the Northbridge and HT Link stock (okay so they'll both be at 2.03Ghz due to the overclock on the HT Bus) for now until we know whether or not these 2 things are stable together.

If they work together then we can move on, if not then we'll have to decide which one is more important to you *cough cpu cough* and then lower the other just a little. Try them both at the voltages that you were last stable with first before adding any to either.

Keep me in the loop, good to see your getting better results now 

K


----------



## adrianx (May 20, 2008)

hello to all... 

thks for post KEI

I need some info.... 

I need the speed of level 1,2 and 3 of cache 
and also I need to know if is a relation like FSB and cache speed...

I post my benck from everest
any idea to improve performance?


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Ok. I booted with 14x203 at 1.3v

memory was at 4-4-4-10-1t and 1.9v but when i got into windows it froze and my headphones exploded on my head. Sharp sound and high pitches. Hurt a lot. =[

so now im in windows at 4-4-4-12(14 in bios) 2.2v and 800mhz. (i tried 1.9v, froze. 2.0v, froze. so i just went to 2.2v for now.

should I test this with everest but with the top four settings?


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

adrianx said:


> hello to all...
> 
> thks for post KEI
> 
> ...



I blanked out all the Level 1 and 2 cache speeds because it's not going to change a huge amount and I wanted everyone to focus on what was more important (the memory and L3 cache).

Overclocking the HT Bus will give you memory gains if you can't hit certain speeds, for instance you couldn't hit 1066 but you can hit 250 HT Bus speed and use an 800Mhz divider (x2) you'd get 1000Mhz memory. But other than that you won't be gaining anything from raising the HT Bus speed except 1 thing...possibly more unstability. The highest I can go on my 9850 is 263Mhz HT Bus but I don't ever actually need nor use it.

What is the voltage you're running at right now, and if you're looking for more information on how to make things faster read through the last 4-5 pages of material where I posted multiple charts with the difference memory timings can make versus overall Mhz ram speed. Focus on the timings more I put Everest benchmarks, Sandra benchmarks, and SuperPi in the last chart to help you out.

I can answer specific questions as well but please read the other posts first as they may already answer your questions. But the most important question is one you have to answer and that is what do you want your system to be fastest at...games, daily tasks, moving lots of information, etc.

If you're looking to leave the processor at the stock 2.5Ghz and up the performance that way then look to the Northbridge to gain substantial amounts of speed. Leave the HT Link alone as any gains you get won't be noticable and will cause unstability before you get to a point where it's truly beneficial. The max safe Northbridge speed that you'll reach will end up being between 2.3-2.6Ghz, the best speeds with compromise will be between 2.2-2.4Ghz as it doesn't require too much extra voltage. You should be able to run 2.2Ghz without upping the voltage past 1.25v, 2.4Ghz will take around 1.40v. That's about the limit though as the rest usually require more voltage and results that aren't great enough for the voltage needed.

Hope that helps a bit,

K


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok. I booted with 14x203 at 1.3v
> 
> memory was at 4-4-4-10-1t and 1.9v but when i got into windows it froze and my headphones exploded on my head. Sharp sound and high pitches. Hurt a lot. =[
> 
> ...



You're still on 1T correct, since this is the high speed/power setup it's not gonna break us if the voltage on some things is a bit higher unless you don't plan on making a low power setup. If not that's koo too but I'd recommend it as it only takes a reset and 30 seconds to change to high power. 

Let me know what it takes to get the both stable but don't go too high (don't exceed 1.40v cpu or 2.2v ram). If it takes too much then raise the ram timing just a tick starting with tRAS followed by tRCD. For instance if it fails then try out 4-4-4-16, then 4-5-4-12 and keep going to see if it works. The cas and tRCD times will have the biggest influence on your stability...but also the biggest influence on overall speed so focus on them.

I only wish I could get the tRCD to 3 (800) or 4 (1066) w/o raising the voltage too high...my speed would then scare you guys quite literally especially on 1150Mhz...dear god what I'd give to be able to set it to 4-4-5 on 1066Mhz or 3-3-3 on 800Mhz. Best I can get on 800 is 3-4-3 and 1066 and up doesn't have the option yet for 4-4-4 so I can only use 4-5-5 for now. That'd push me up above the 10k barrier in Everest w/o having to raise the cpu speed.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Not bad. I had a few freeze ups so I upped the voltage on the processor to 1.325v but in cpuid it says 1.344....weird. Maybe I chose 1.33 something. Not sure. Anyways. Going to run a everest cpu, cache and mem stress test to see its stablity. 

Im I missing anything?


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2008)

I'm off to the store to find the meter, check your PM Viscarious. I'll return later

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 20, 2008)

Ok. I want to say my PC is stable with these settings. 

203x14 @ 1.36v
406 mhz (812 effective)ram at 4-4-4-12-18 1t @ 2.2v
2030 ht link

I've played CSS and LiveForSpeed so far and it runs fine. I've been up and running for 3 and a half hours. 

Should I play with the memory timings some more? Im pretty sure the CPU and DRAM voltage is at the minimum to run at the speeds they are set to. Or! should I move onto the HT link?? :O

Did you get the load meter??


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Sadly...the load meter is out of stock until the 24th, but newegg will take care of me before then. 

As for the HT Link there is no point/purpose to overclocking it as it's already sky high and more than enough for what we need anyway. It will only cause instability and possibly a larger e-penis but that's about it. The Northbridge on the other hand is what you should focus on now, since it's still stock (close enough at 2.03Ghz) you should try raising it 1x multiplier at a time as it starts out at 10x. Set the voltage to 1.20v and see how high you can get it, then go on from there. I think personally 2.3Ghz is good enough without using much voltage but if you wish to try 2.4Ghz then that's koo too it'll just require more voltage to get stable. It should be somewhere around 1.40v maybe a tick higher, maybe a tick less.

Anything more and you'll need more voltage which is pretty pointless for the gain that you get. Also overclocking the Northbridge will RAISE the processor voltage as remember it's located right there...keep that in mind when you're feeling greedy. 

Congrats on getting the system stable so far, and nice numbers on the memory as well. Once you add some Northbridge clocking to that it'll dramatically raise the memory performance...you'll see

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

Ah yea. Thats what I meant! 

Uhg. Ok. I ran into a problem. All the ram timings arnt passing. 4-4-4-12-18 1t @ 2.2v gives errors almost immediately. Im going to undo the nb freq and see if it will re stabilize.

Oh and tmrw I get to upgrade my 8600gt to a 8800. Depending on prices at frys, will see if I get a gt or gts...or whatever...


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Koo, you may as well go with the GT depending on how high of a resolution that you're going to actually run. If it's not super high (1900 or more) then the GT will do you more than enough especially if you overclock it. Mine did me very very well...

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

Yea, I use 1400x900. So that sounds good. 

I set my nb freq back to 2.0 or rather auto...

 And now Im getting 0 errors from the memory. but i didnt try the max red thingy yet. Going to let my mem get 100% coverage first. Ill post more later =]


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Koo


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143118

I noticed you said you had the 8800. And now you have an ATI card. Is the 3870 suiting you well? Meh, Ill go look at some benchmarks through google. =]

Seems a bit more video fps power from the 8800 gt. I dont have blu ray and I dont think I really want it on my 19in monitor lol.


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Yep, I had an 8800GT OC (which I oc'd further) but I'm using a single HD3870 right now. The card is slightly slower in Crysis (who cares) but everything else still runs at 60fps so it's no biggie at all. The reason I switched up is that this uses less power, it's ATi (I'm an ATi fan), it's dual slot so it's cooler than the 8800 I was using which makes the case itself significantly cooler. Plus I'm using the M3A32 board which does not offer SLI possiblities nor can I build a Spider with it. So thus I went back with ATi as I never planned on using the 8800 very long anyway.

It is a wonderful card though and has amazing power for what it is, but for raw speed it definatley is faster (better texture fillrate). I plan on adding at least 1 more graphics card to my system though which is the other reason I went back to ATi cards with this board though it was always planned. They just didn't have a card that I liked at the time I was using the 8800 so I needed something to use and it had good resale value.

Depending on the games you play and whether or not you want to add more than 1 card in the future choose your card from that. Prices on both right now are very nice I think and they're basically equal cards so it's just a preference thing.

I haven't added the 2nd card yet because I'm still deciding on whether or not to add another 3870 or to add a 3870x2 so that I won't have to even think about upgrading for a pretty long while.

K


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Oh yea, through my use I've noticed that when it comes to max fps the 8800 will produce the most (game dependant), but and more importantly so to me...when it comes to the minimum fps the 3870 wins hands down. Meaning when you're not running at 60fps the 3870 will hold it's frame rate better whereas the minimum fps on the 8800 will be more likely to drop farther than the 3870 will. So that makes the games run smoother in my experience because of less fluctuation in fps on the 3870 compared to the 8800 even though it can achieve higher fps.

The graphics look "cleaner" as well especially the colors on the 3870 so I like the appearance more.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

I had a x800xl before I built this new rig. It was quite nice and lasted a long time. Although it was agp, it ran great. The funny thing is that every time I go to build a new computer I get the companies that are in 2nd. When I made my first PC, I got intel and ati. That was 2~3 years ago. Now I went with AMD and nvidia, heh. Although when I switched from intel to amd, I think it was for the best. I love AMD and as far as performance goes, I will tend to be a loyal AMD fan till they go under. 

I wonder what AMD will make to crush intels stuff...plz be am2+!


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Indeed, the tides will change again as they always do. I wonder how insane the stuff will be that does it though considering what AMD makes even now is crazy fast and Intel is even faster. My...the speed will just be too much to handle, but I think we'll manage. 

I don't know why but I decided to see if I could get the chip down to 35W power in dual core mode just to match the lowest wattage chip you can get AMD wise rigth now (though it's a laptop processor). Officially the processor is 33W but meh 35W sounds better to me haha. Well it takes 1.6Ghz on 0.860v in order to reach 35W power. I'm at 1.6Ghz on 0.864v but I can prolly lower the voltage that little bit I just picked the wrong setting. Amazing what these things can do, true superheros if you ask me.

Regular clothes during the day...but when the world needs saving here comes 3.1Ghz of monster power! 

K

Btw, can't wait to see the AM3's at the end of the year (maybe early next year) and of course the next revision for Phenoms later this fall.


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Haha, according the the calculations I need to be at 0.863v in order to be at exactly 35W so I'm 0.001v off hahahahahahahahaha sry had to post that.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

lol, jebus.

ok, im heading to bed. Im getting that card after work so ill hook it up and give you some thoughts on it late tmrw. Cya


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

sleep well, try not to dream of the card to much 

K


----------



## adrianx (May 21, 2008)

ok

frist the cpu voltage is the default 1.3 

the memory voltage... +0.25 and the bios say 2.10volts

the memory timings are that from this pictures... (sorry for the quality my BADphone eten 500+ make that )

the memory are in slot 3 and 4 becouse the 1 and 2 slot are covered by the zalman cooler

also the memory are in Ganged mode in 800mhz

one new question is Trfr the corect one? 127.5ns ?

Kei I read all tread from start 

the temperature is ~42 celsius in bios and ~45-47 in windows with no load


----------



## SirKeldon (May 21, 2008)

At the end of this week i think i'll be purchasing a 9850 BE, i really wish to clock it to 3.3-3.4 as the XS guy did, let's pray for good waffers ... cause if stucks at 3Ghz and the performance is almost the same as my 6400+ i think i'll be purchasing some "suicide kit"  or a RMA if possible

The other option it's to spend a lil bit more and getting a P35 board + Q6600 since now it's price lowered, i know on stock settings this last one and 9850 BE are almost the same ... but overclocking it there's no colour ... cause i don't wanna get stuck on 3Ghz ... i want 3,6Ghz at least and i think i won't get that out of a 9850 BE and possibly yes of a Q6600, tell me what do you think anyway


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Sir, honestly if your goal is 3.3Ghz or more then I think the Q6600 is more likely to give you that speed. Of course it is possible to get that speed out of a 9850BE, but that depends on many other things and also what batch you get so I think you should just go with the Q6600 instead. That'll save you the stress of worrying and give you the number you seek.

While I remember the memory benchmarks I don't know any of your other benchmarks with your 6400+ so I can't say how much faster the Phenom may or may not be. It definately depends on what you want to do, but overall it is faster.

Do you ever run Sandra benchmarks, Cinebench, SuperPi, any of that other stuff? If so what are you results cuz I am curious on what you get and though I have a 6400+ setup available to test I won't be overclocking or doing any big tests on it for a little while as it needs to be broken in. I do know on the other hand that It does not match my Phenom in SuperPi when it's overclocked to even 3.0Ghz with the same ram settings. So 3.2Ghz 6400 runs slower than my 3.0Ghz Phenom in the 1M test (and 32M test) and is way slower when I clock to 3.1Ghz (especially when running the 32M test where it's nearing 50 seconds slower).

But for the goal of 3.6Ghz I think you should go with the Intel setup as you are more "likely" to get a setup that will be closer to those speeds.

K


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Adianx, no worries on running in slots you're running in. I've done the samething due to the size of my cpu cooler when I was using the GeIL ram as it's extremely tall.

Did you set all of those timings in the ram settings yourself or are they automatically set that way? I'm not famaliar with Gigabyte board settings so I don't know how they come.

As for the tRFR setting it's okay to have it set at 127.5ns, but I don't know why it' set on both slots 3 and 4. It only needs to be set that way on 1 slot (slot 3) if you're ram is any 'good'. That will increase latency timings when it's set the way it is now and decrease overall speed a little as well. Try setting the 4th slot to 75ns and see if it will be stable like that (it shouldn't have any problems at all). If that works then you can also improve your latency times by lowering the 3rd slot setting to 105ns but do not try to set it so all of the slots run at 75ns as that will 99.9% chance not work. I've only seen it happen 1 time and I don't think it ran for long anyway, just make sure that the 3rd slot has a time of at least 105ns and no lower, but get the rest of the slots to 75ns if you can. If not then try the 4th slot at 105ns which should work fine.

K


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

Also if you're concerned about cpu temperatures try lowering the cpu voltage to 1.25v and see if that will run stable. If it does not then you will have to change the setting back and possibly clear the cmos to get it back to stock. If you do not know how to clear the cmos then please read your manual prior to making the setting change so that you can get things back to normal after the change.

Also there may (should) be an option in your bios called something like CPU Tweak which you can disable to lower the temperature without a high speed penalty. The barely slower speed will be unnoticable in use and it will lower the temperatures dramatically which is nice. Check out the post on page 13 (i think that's it) and you'll see the different results from running CPU Tweak and not, as well as why it's not recommended if you're worried about temps at all due to marginal gains if any.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

HD3870 =]

I got the one by Visiontek tho. The straight ATI one was $60 more so yea. 

Going to play around with this for a bit.   

EDIT: oh and whats with the 'HD sound' thing thats like...built into this. How do I disable that from trying to install each boot up??


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2008)

The HD Sound thing is related to the HDMI output of the card (when using the adapter) so it's no biggie if you let it install as you may or may not be using it anyway. I do not use it as I'm connected via coaxial cable to my surround sound since I use the optical port on my reciever for the XB360 instead until I change up to a 7.1 reciever from 5.1.

I almost bought a Visiontek card as my second one as well but I'm gonna wait just a little longer since I already have 1 card in the box anyway...but it still may end up in here anyway. 

You might want to get ATi Tray Tools to use to tweak the card as it offers voltage control when overclocking unlike most (or should I say all?) other programs. Of course I'd use the card as is for a while to give it a good proper bed in time and for you to get used to the differences and settings.

What drivers are you using for the card right now? I'm on 8.4 drivers as so far they've been excellent in my system but I've tried them all the way back to 7.11. All were good but I think the 8.4 has worked the best so far, 8.5 is released next Monday I believe.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

I got 8.4 from ATI's site as soon as my PC loaded. I remember using ati drivers in the 5's lol. 

Watching monday's episode of House atm. Ill be back to chat in 30 min. =]


----------



## Viscarious (May 21, 2008)

Hey, Kei. What did you say the tRC should be? Something+Something+Something+1?


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

tRFC+tRAS+1 (maybe 2)


----------



## SirKeldon (May 22, 2008)

Kei, my best time in SuperPi 1M it's 23.022s or near that (i can't remember well) but was a low 23, and it's better than any result with a Phenom (as far as i've seen), my Sandra Benchmark's at memory are about 11.5GB/s ... also in ScienceMark 2.0 with a 3.5-3.54 clocking (1150-1180 on memory) was always hitting 1960-1980 ... with 3.6 (1200 on RAM) hit 2014.16 ... in many things my 6400+ clocked till 3.54Ghz owns a Phenom at 3-3.1 ... that's why i wanted 3.3-3.4 or 3.6 ... doubts, doubts, fucking doubts.


----------



## Viscarious (May 22, 2008)

nvrm. I found it. 

"Formula-wise, the row cycle time (tRC) = minimum row active time (tRAS) + row precharge time (tRP)" - www.TechARP.com

Edit: I should reload pages to see if you reply. >.< forget this post.


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

whoops, that's what I mean sry I was in a hurry...either way your tRP and tRFC are the same number anyway so pretend I said that the first time 

K


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Kei, my best time in SuperPi 1M it's 23.022s or near that (i can't remember well) but was a low 23, and it's better than any result with a Phenom (as far as i've seen), my Sandra Benchmark's at memory are about 11.5GB/s ... also in ScienceMark 2.0 with a 3.5-3.54 clocking (1150-1180 on memory) was always hitting 1960-1980 ... with 3.6 (1200 on RAM) hit 2014.16 ... in many things my 6400+ clocked till 3.54Ghz owns a Phenom at 3-3.1 ... that's why i wanted 3.3-3.4 or 3.6 ... doubts, doubts, fucking doubts.



I haven't run all of the benchmarks on the Phenom when it was max clocked, but like I said the SuperPi time was 24.6s when I was at 3.1Ghz using 800Mhz ram with low timings since the bios doesn't allow yet for the lowest timings in 1066Mhz mode when I would run the ram at it's native speed (1150Mhz PC9200). Sandra bandwidth was 11.1GB/s, Sciencemark I don't remember but I did hit 1900+ on less than 3.1Ghz. And true program dependant the 3.5Ghz 6400 will be faster than a 3-3.1Ghz Phenom. But it is definately program dependant even when you're using only 2 cores on the Phenom.

But either way I think if you're looking for 3.3-3.6Ghz you should try out the Q6600 which is a really good processor as well and will probably give you this higher cpu clock speed.

Have you run Cinebench with your 6400 I'm very curious as to how fast you can run the rendering benchmark in versions 9.5 and 10.0. If you don't mind that is 

K


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

Another thought of mine...I know why I'm using quadcore, but do you actually need quadcore or are you just buying one just because? If you don't really need it then I'd suggest going with one of the new Intel Dual core processors instead if you're looking for a certain speed as they're faster than the Q6600 anyway unless of course the program is quadcore benefited. They start out faster, and end up faster...why not try one of the E8400-8500 series processors if you're restless and just want something new. They cost less and are very fast as well, they probably run cooler too.

Honestly if you don't need quadcore and you just want something new and faster dual core since AMD doesn't have any new ones out til later on I'd just go with an E8400 as it's faster and you can still most likely get your clocks out of it anyway...and save money on a "cheaper" but faster setup anyway.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

Hey Kei, what's your best CPU score in 3dmark06 and Vantage? At 3Ghz


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

I haven't run Vantage (wasted the trial run cuz I didn't have the patch), but in 3D06 it was north of 4400 but I'll check it out later to see the exact score if I have the run saved.

K


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

I haven't run it with the new ram yet though so it will probably be higher.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

Thanks man, 4400 sounds good to me!  That will give me about 13.5k or so in 3dmark06 lol


----------



## Kei (May 22, 2008)

With what graphics card would you be using? If I drop in a 2nd card then I'm well over 15k. My last high score with the 8800GT was 13,426marks at 3Ghz but that was with the Northbridge stock as the cpu score was only 4085.

Hold that thought, I may be wrong on the cpu score so I'll try to run that again and see what I can get. I can't find a screenshot of the highest score with the ATi card yet so I need to find one so I can get you the proper score. But either way you saw I was at 13,426 so I'm sure you could get there as well.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> With what graphics card would you be using? If I drop in a 2nd card then I'm well over 15k. My last high score with the 8800GT was 13,426marks at 3Ghz but that was with the Northbridge stock as the cpu score was only 4085.
> 
> Hold that thought, I may be wrong on the cpu score so I'll try to run that again and see what I can get. I can't find a screenshot of the highest score with the ATi card yet so I need to find one so I can get you the proper score. But either way you saw I was at 13,426 so I'm sure you could get there as well.
> 
> K



x2 2900gt's, With default drivers (still no crossfire support yet)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=801569&postcount=4128

I've been doing some adding, and i should be able to get the 13.5k mark. Same clocks and cpu at 3Ghz.


----------



## Viscarious (May 22, 2008)

Does the M3A motherboard allow AMD overdrive to autoclock? Ive looked all over google and I cant find anyone else having problems getting the autoclock to work. It says I need a phenom, 7 series chipset and ati 3800 series. I have all of that. Unless it means 790x or fx rather then my 770...

Anyone know??


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Does the M3A motherboard allow AMD overdrive to autoclock? Ive looked all over google and I cant find anyone else having problems getting the autoclock to work. It says I need a phenom, 7 series chipset and ati 3800 series. I have all of that. Unless it means 790x or fx rather then my 770...
> 
> Anyone know??



i don't know, i works on my 790x. so i guess you have to atleast 790 chipset. not for sure


edit: here you go http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1012/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.17.html

need atleast 780


Yeah, i just hit 1,000 post he he


----------



## Viscarious (May 22, 2008)

damn that sucks. Oh well. Thanks Crackerjack! =]


----------



## Viscarious (May 22, 2008)

Hmm. Need some help with this one. Today I went out and got what I thought was the last and perfect piece to my pc. A mobo with a 790fx chipset. So I get home and install it and start adding all the drivers for it and run a system stability test to see if everything is ok. Well less then 2 seconds into the test it fails. I've looked over bios settings and I think everything is ok. The only thing I really dunno about is 'Spread Spectrum' but with it on or off it repeats the results. 

I didnt uninstall the old drivers that came with my old motherboard, the Asus M3A. Should I do that and where would I find them? I removed all the old little programs and crap that was obvious but I wanna say that there may be some left over drivers...

The board I got was a MSI K9A2 Platinum. I've got the updated Bios in for it and all the drivers. I cant figure out whats causing the processor to fail 2 seconds into the test every time. Any help would make my day! =]


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

I've never had that problem because I've always done a clean install...
I'd run your os repair disk... Betcha that fixes everything..
That's what i did going from a generic mobo to the Asus mobo and everything ran nice and smooth


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

Okay you may have some old system stuff left on there unless you did a fresh install of everything, but more importantly...do you have a receipt?

Take it back now regardless of whether or not it works. I used the own the MSI K9A2 790X board and it was a very very good board as is the Platinum, BUT...

1 It has cooling that's not as good (even on the 790FX) as the ASUS 790FX

2. It's got a 4 pin cpu connector instead of 8 pin which will limit what you may be able to do

3. The ram slots are very close to each other so it'll limit what ram you can and cannot run

4. The bios while it has matured since 1.4 I don't believe STILL has Northbridge multiplier options

5. You really need to have those unless you want me to teach you how to registry hack the Northbridge speeds.

6. It's ugly...really really really really really really really really really really really really really f*kin ugly

7. Cuz I said so 

Serious though I can help you with the board if you want, but I still do recommend getting a different board namely the ASUS or _maybe_ a DFI (but then you may be in over your head for no reason). Please re-read numers 1-5 (and 6) and think this one through.

Very good board, but for the Phenom series there are better and the ASUS is only $190 at newegg right now w/o wireless, hands down the best of the boards you can actually buy.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Hey K need i rub this back into your face?





Welllll?
Come on bud put the low level down and start crankin the wattage up!
Sorry been quiet all week but gotta work to buy the upgrades lol
And Aphex? what ever you guys figure his problem was?
OH AND SIR i see wants the Q6600! 
I'd rather stick to a 4 core pipeline then a 4 core 2 pipeline model...
Amd just keeps getting better n better
Sure intel is ahead.... But for how long?
Oh well that's just one man's opinion...
I'd stick with AMD Sir...you said you my as well stick to your 6400 @3.7 or whatever your set at...Because most are only getting 3ghz o/c....Well A 3GHz 9850 will out run the 6400 @ your settings big time...

Oh and K.... cas wont run 3 with my sticks nor 1T
But at the current settings im at now Rock's!!!


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

If you have no other options then what full said is what I wouldn't said had I not listed the 7 commandments (especially 2,4, and definately 6 as it's an insult to your Phenom).

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay you may have some old system stuff left on there unless you did a fresh install of everything, but more importantly...do you have a receipt?
> 
> Take it back now regardless of whether or not it works. I used the own the MSI K9A2 790X board and it was a very very good board as is the Platinum, BUT...
> 
> ...



yupyupyup....and YUP!!!! 
I agree with the mad scientist heheh


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> If you have no other options then what full said is what I wouldn't said had I not listed the 7 commandments (especially 2,4, and definately 6 as it's an insult to your Phenom).
> 
> K


LMAO!!


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

Haha, damn full you're kicking my ass right now! I haven't tried to get any higher scores just yet because I'm still waiting to figure out what to do graphics card wise otherwise I won't even touch your scores using a single 3870. I wish June would skip a few weeks (we can make 'em up later) so the new cards would come out and I could decide what to do. That's the only reason I haven't done anything new on the high side yet...okay so maybe I was obsessing over the low power setup too but hey it saves/makes me money 

I did fire it up at 36W but I think that's gonna be the limit (1.6Ghz @ 0.864v) as I won't go under that speed to ensure max compatiblity with all programs so I'm not limiting to what I can actually use...that and 1.6Ghz @ 0.85v will pass post but not boot because the voltage is too low and it throws out a warning for Cpu Voltage error. Not sure if it could go lower or use that voltage with a lower speed, but I'm gooa so I don't need to find out. 45W is the daily setting anyway so the rest doesn't really matter...that and the lowest voltage you can set is 0.80v so I don't really have many more ticks to go downwards anyway haha 

What kinda benchmark numbers do you get in Everest, Sandra (memory bandwidth, latency, and cache and memory), Cinebench 9.5, Cinebench 10.0, and SuperPi? I'd like everyone that doesn't mind to post up their results for those especially Sandra and Cinebench 9.5 & 10. All of the programs are free and don't take too long to download or run. That and they give very very good views of how an overall system runs compared to just Everest Cache and Memory test and SuperPi.

So...who's up to the challenge? On Cinebench you should do the single core test (no need to downcore it'll only stress 1 core) and the multicore test to see the scaling you get from adding more cores. That and it'll show you whether or not a certain clock is even worth keeping/trying in the first place.

So...unless you're scared bring it already 

K


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

Oh yea, and WinRAR's benchmark is good too both single and multithreaded. Let's actually use some realworld benchmarks that use our multiple cores instead of just these single threaded tests. Time to flex the muscles on these monsters 

The Phenom does quite well in Cinebench I might add, as stock it'll do the multicore test in 17s in 9.5, wait until you see how well the Phenom scales when you do a single versus a multithreaded test. It'll actually list the multicore scaling factor so that you know whether or not having these 4 cores is worth it or just a marketing gimmick. Don't worry they scale WAY better than GPU's...very very well actually.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, damn full you're kicking my ass right now! I haven't tried to get any higher scores just yet because I'm still waiting to figure out what to do graphics card wise otherwise I won't even touch your scores using a single 3870. I wish June would skip a few weeks (we can make 'em up later) so the new cards would come out and I could decide what to do. That's the only reason I haven't done anything new on the high side yet...okay so maybe I was obsessing over the low power setup too but hey it saves/makes me money
> 
> I did fire it up at 36W but I think that's gonna be the limit (1.6Ghz @ 0.864v) as I won't go under that speed to ensure max compatiblity with all programs so I'm not limiting to what I can actually use...that and 1.6Ghz @ 0.85v will pass post but not boot because the voltage is too low and it throws out a warning for Cpu Voltage error. Not sure if it could go lower or use that voltage with a lower speed, but I'm gooa so I don't need to find out. 45W is the daily setting anyway so the rest doesn't really matter...that and the lowest voltage you can set is 0.80v so I don't really have many more ticks to go downwards anyway haha
> 
> ...



You are a frickin cheap skate K
Remove your gpu if you want to save money lol..
God knows they suck power like it's free but here in the land of polar bears hydro is cheap as cheap can be since where im living the generating station pipes allot of energy down to the states and Wisconsin just sighed a deal for energy too... sooooo keep buying and i keep saving lol.... (just teezing)
and here ya go again talking chineeze to me again... Hey whats that mem thing your buddy put a link up for? what does it do and how do i use it...
But hey i give a great mark06 score hahah
And my bad... My Phenom hitting the 80c+ really did speed up the curing of the arctic 5 paste lol... my temps dropped 7-8c and im still waiting for the replacement water block from tt


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Hey Kei, what's your best CPU score in 3dmark06 and Vantage? At 3Ghz


5439 is where im at cj


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

Haha, yep I'm cheap sometimes...well I consider this my computer paying for new parts itself by saving me moneh. 

As for gpu's that suck down the power...mine has been taken care of already.  It's nice the 3870's use less power than most which makes me happy, but my setup starts up in a low power status that I made just like for the cpu. It's still enough power and speed that I can play games as lower resolutions if I don't feel like going up to the higher spec cuz I'm not being serious, and it's enough that I can still watch any of my hd-dvd and blu-ray movies without any effort at all. Right now it's set at a nice 600Mhz core (down from 776 stock and 904Mhz I run during serious game sessions), 801Mhz memory (down from 1126Mhz stock and 1305Mhz when I'm playing serious). Now hardware mods on the card and I set the voltage to 1.30v (up from 1.258v stock) gave me max simultaneous clocks of 931Mhz core and 1404Mhz memory (2808Mhz) which is excellent for a non hardware or bios modified video card I'd say! The first time I did it was by changing the profile file in CCC and RivaTuner but now I just use ATi Tray Tools as it has voltage options natively.

K


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

Ah, memset is an awesome program that'll give you more timing options for the memory since our bios doesn't have all of the timings available that some of the other ASUS M series boards have/had (weird huh...we have the most powerful one but they left out some options).

If you get it I can talk you through using the important parts maybe tonight or tomorrow as I'm kinda tired.

*cough scaredy cat* where are those benchmark runs I just posted about...I didn't frighten you did I haha.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

brb K
just installed the new cat 8.5 and going to run mark06 to see if its better then the previous driver


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, memset is an awesome program that'll give you more timing options for the memory since our bios doesn't have all of the timings available that some of the other ASUS M series boards have/had (weird huh...we have the most powerful one but they left out some options).
> 
> If you get it I can talk you through using the important parts maybe tonight or tomorrow as I'm kinda tired.
> 
> ...


Na just not as computer savy as others... just learning as i go thats all...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, memset is an awesome program that'll give you more timing options for the memory since our bios doesn't have all of the timings available that some of the other ASUS M series boards have/had (weird huh...we have the most powerful one but they left out some options).
> 
> If you get it I can talk you through using the important parts maybe tonight or tomorrow as I'm kinda tired.
> 
> ...


Fo sure Lord K i'd love for the master to teach grasshopper ho to memset ma system


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Cat 8.5 smokes running mark06... i keep track of fps in certain parts and im getting an avg 5-10fps better in some of the test scenes but with my cpu clocked the same as b4 my score has dropped from my high... weird... wonder why?
oh well i think mark06 indicates to me that it has finally outlived it's use-fulness with the 3870x2 card...


----------



## Viscarious (May 23, 2008)

Ok Kei. The problem that I ran into is that it was either the K9A2 board or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128075

I can only get those or crappier boards like my old M3A. 

Thats my only option. M3A...K9A2...or that gigabyte. The gigabyte has 8 pin power tho.

I dunno tho. But yea as far as over clocking on this board. There is none. Its quite terrible. I'll be taking it back tmrw.

edit: that or I take back the phenom, the board and get intel =[


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok Kei. The problem that I ran into is that it was either the K9A2 board or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128075
> 
> I can only get those or crappier boards like my old M3A.
> 
> ...


take a look around and see what K and myself are using... the m3a32-mvp wifi deluxe is a sweet mobo from Asus.... just get it and you wont be sorry 
besides you'll love the memory bolt on cooler


----------



## Viscarious (May 23, 2008)

Well if I do that, I wont have a PC for the time it takes to mail the mobo from newegg.

On avg how long does it take?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

oh god another intel threat.... oh well spend the big bucks and get what amd already offers for less money... look at my benches... K is doing the opposit that i am... he's going for low volt and I'm going for performance... i linked up a real time mark06 clicker that shows real time upload results and a similar priced Q6600 quad lags far behind what im running...'
Not to crap on your msg but give the m3a mobo a chance.. trust me it SMOKES!!!!
http://www.yougamers.com/benchmarkticker/


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Well if I do that, I wont have a PC for the time it takes to mail the mobo from newegg.
> 
> On avg how long does it take?


not sure, im in Canada and i just ring the local shop up and they order whatever in for me... i wait 2 working days...
New egg is likely 3-5 days....Just take the gf out for the long weekend and enjoy... when you get back viola! it's install time...


----------



## Viscarious (May 23, 2008)

Alright then. I have two other PCs in the house that I can use for whatever besides games. Cya guys in a week or so. =]

Just bought the m3a32 mvp from newegg. Will take back the other tmrw morning. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Alright then. I have two other PCs in the house that I can use for whatever besides games. Cya guys in a week or so. =]


Ok V have a great weekend when you get to it dude


----------



## SirKeldon (May 23, 2008)

Kei, i'll be running the Cinebench tomorrow and i'll keep you informed, right now ... after a few decissions, DFI X38-2TR + C2D E8400 45nm are on the way ... finally i'm going to the dark side :$ (not using an Intel since the very first P4) ... we'll see


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Kei, i'll be running the Cinebench tomorrow and i'll keep you informed, right now ... after a few decissions, DFI X38-2TR + C2D E8400 45nm are on the way ... finally i'm going to the dark side :$ (not using an Intel since the very first P4) ... we'll see


Oh well, enjoy the intel crowd


----------



## SirKeldon (May 23, 2008)

I'm not leaving the AMD neither ... i think i'll keep my 790FX board to see if 45nm AMD's finally surprise us ... but in this time and even if they surprise us, i'll have two powerful rigs to switch in case of need 



ps: I was from Intel crowd since Intel 386, 486, Pentium and Pentium 4 (and also a Core2Duo on my laptop)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I'm not leaving the AMD neither ... i think i'll keep my 790FX board to see if 45nm AMD's finally surprise us ... but in this time and even if they surprise us, i'll have two powerful rigs to switch in case of need
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I was from Intel crowd since Intel 386, 486, Pentium and Pentium 4 (and also a Core2Duo on my laptop)


:shadedshulol i hear ya Sir... Good luck with your project man....


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

45nm is just a hype though... less heat but your H20 cooled so no worries...
I had intel b4 and hated it... I then bought amd and was very impressed so im a long lived amd fan... they may be a little slow getting there product out into the market but if you ask me they do it right and the future will be amd....all they have to offer will amaze ya in the coming year... i just hate copy cats that's all but anyhuu it's time to up my benchmark score.. l8r my friend


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

Ha check this out LMAO!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A8bueE7JpQ&feature=related


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2008)

Wow, a lot of posts since I went to sleep (evil allergy attack and I was crazy tired)...okay here goes..........

full, I'm on 8.5 cats too since last night and agree that it has made a very nice difference in comparison to 8.4. As for the lower scores though...meh it's just 3dmark being itself.

V, I'm not sure where you are in relation to newegg but their shipping to me is always lightning fast. Okay so I've only ever ordered 1 thing that was overnight shipping (from the other side of the country...one coast to the other literally), 1 of my roommates isn't quite so demanding when it comes to shipping as I am. I get things overnighted no matter where they're coming from (even if it's in the best place in the world...Japan) which sometimes costs more than the object, but hey my computer saves me money so I can ship faster haha. Anyway she's made 2 orders now using 3 day shipping UPS and both times now it's been here in 1.5 days like clockwork. I decided to try it out since another friend did the samething and guess what...my package is gonna be here first thing in the morning, 1.5 days later. I think 3 day shipping is just a suggestion with newegg haha cuz 1.5 isn't 3 so they can't count but that's a good thing. 

If the other board option was the big Gigabyte then I'd sign off on that (DQ6 I believe it was) but it's an impossibility to get that board so the only other boards I can recommend are the ASUS M3's and the DFI boards but that may get you in over your head for no reason/benefit.

Sir, good choice with your other setup. I think you've made a much better choice than the Q6600 as it's only maginally faster than the Phenom is and would be like cheating yourself. The only way I'd say go with an Intel quad is if you went 6700 or one of the higher up chips and then the cost would had inflated hugely. The E8400 is a very nice unit especially for a Dual Core style chip and should hold you over until AMD starts rolling out the 45nms and more importantly the AM3 chips. I'm still lusting after those as seeing how good the Phenom is being an extension of the AM2 series (it's still only AM2+), the AM3's should be insane...not to mention we still haven't seen the Phenom FX chips yet.     <----- THAT will be a day for rejoicing!

Can't wait to see your Cinebench results (will you be running any of the other benchmarks?) and especially the multicore speedup result (the scaling).

Oh yea...haha on the Phenom/Intel video that was pretty funny. If AMD ever did join up with anyone though I'd love for it to be IBM (my other favorite company). That would be completely monstrous...

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2008)

that memset really is just the same as AOD for the settings...?


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Yep, but it's faster to load (ridiculously so) and it has things in a better order to me. I like it a lot...did I mention is way faster? 

On another note I finally got my meter in today and the results well...holy $%(&(#%^#_*#&@*% pretty much. I'll do up a proper post on the results of stock (default bios settings), high power (3.0Ghz, 1139Mhz Ram, etc.), and low power (1.8Ghz, 800Mhz ram, etc.) a bit later. I also finally dealt with the rats nest inside my case since I finally have a new fan to add so I could get rid of the led fan that I had in there before (not a fan of lights much). It's much nicer looking in there now and of course has far better airflow, it's also quieter and thankfully not as bright now when I wanna watch a movie in the dark.

A million times nicer overall and I'm a happy man again...cooler, cleaner, and prettier what more could I ask for. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yep, but it's faster to load (ridiculously so) and it has things in a better order to me. I like it a lot...did I mention is way faster?
> 
> On another note I finally got my meter in today and the results well...holy $%(&(#%^#_*#&@*% pretty much. I'll do up a proper post on the results of stock (default bios settings), high power (3.0Ghz, 1139Mhz Ram, etc.), and low power (1.8Ghz, 800Mhz ram, etc.) a bit later. I also finally dealt with the rats nest inside my case since I finally have a new fan to add so I could get rid of the led fan that I had in there before (not a fan of lights much). It's much nicer looking in there now and of course has far better airflow, it's also quieter and thankfully not as bright now when I wanna watch a movie in the dark.
> 
> ...


lmao you elcheapo!!! getting rid of a led fan just to save one billionth of a watt hahaha... got any photos of your rig?
Also since i can change my ram to run 1066MHz how do i do it @ current speed... the 3GHz i mean
Cool cant wait to see the draw on the hydro...


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Haha, funny you brought up the power savings thing from switching fans. I didn't think about it before but sure enough looking at the meter I've saved 5W from switching to this fan AND it runs quieter and cooler. Bonus bonus 

I'm still not feeling too well (still under the allergy sickness) but I should pop in from time to time today and I think I'll be at least 95% tomorrow I ho9pe. 

What settings are you on for your 3Ghz right now? When I set my 3Ghz for the test I had it set to 214*14x so that I could get the ram speed and the cpu speed along with the Northbridge and all that jazz. If you're using 15*200 then just turn the memory up to 1066 and call it a day, if you're using a different way (say 250*12x) then you can only get it up to 1000Mhz but would possibly get better timings.

A quick tease on how the tests went for you guys...

Stock @ idle = 210W
High Pwr @ idle = 261W
Low Pwr @ idle = 148W

That'll give you guys a good idea on how the tests went, but doesn't come CLOSE to telling the full story once some load is applied to the setups.

K

Btw, I tested at 36W (lowest I can go due to bios limits) a few times and the results aren't too far off from the 45W (low power setting) so I won't be posting then. The results were about 9W lower than in 45W mode.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, funny you brought up the power savings thing from switching fans. I didn't think about it before but sure enough looking at the meter I've saved 5W from switching to this fan AND it runs quieter and cooler. Bonus bonus
> 
> I'm still not feeling too well (still under the allergy sickness) but I should pop in from time to time today and I think I'll be at least 95% tomorrow I ho9pe.
> 
> ...



here this will tell ya... a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

i found this interesting.. what ya think K?


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Humph...I guess it's time to find out whether or not you can hit 3Ghz another way besides 223*13.5x then. There is no way unless your ram will overclock like MAD (meaning be faster than mine at 1150Mhz) that you can use the 1066 divider right now.

Are you able to hit 3Ghz any other way like 15*200 or 250*12? If you can do the 15x 3Ghz thing then you'd be set to get 1066Mhz easy, while the other setting will get you 1000Mhz which is still great. Any others that I can think of right now would mean an HT Bus speed that's too high to boot at anyway, or setting the ram to far north of 1066Mhz that I don't think your ram might be able to do.

Okay now for the formula, that's great stuff and was written a long time ago. That's the forumla that I first learned on way back when, if you want I can give you a link to more about memory timing that you can read.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Here's a screen shot of all the crap running while stressen with the memory timings set @4.4.4.12.16 2.10v
runns real snappy setting the 22 to 16 as the pic above shows the timings... Whatcha think Lord K 
notice the temp near the clock also


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

You know what...all this time I've had Vista Ultimate and I STILL don't know how to set windows up to look like that! So...can you teach ME something...Lord Full?

K

Btw, it's 1C cooler here right now


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Humph...I guess it's time to find out whether or not you can hit 3Ghz another way besides 223*13.5x then. There is no way unless your ram will overclock like MAD (meaning be faster than mine at 1150Mhz) that you can use the 1066 divider right now.
> 
> Are you able to hit 3Ghz any other way like 15*200 or 250*12? If you can do the 15x 3Ghz thing then you'd be set to get 1066Mhz easy, while the other setting will get you 1000Mhz which is still great. Any others that I can think of right now would mean an HT Bus speed that's too high to boot at anyway, or setting the ram to far north of 1066Mhz that I don't think your ram might be able to do.
> 
> ...


i think I'll wait and get the Corsair Dominator ram to clock the crap outta it and sure post a link... so what ya think of setting trc to 16 vs 22?


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

About the tRC setting I think...it's about time you set it lower 

I think I'm about to move up to 64-bit windows and drop in 2-4 more Gigs of ram soon.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> You know what...all this time I've had Vista Ultimate and I STILL don't know how to set windows up to look like that! So...can you teach ME something...Lord Full?
> 
> K
> 
> Btw, it's 1C cooler here right now


Sure justy click the little icon just to the left of the internet explorer heheh


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

hope that helps... you can also use the wheel on your mouse to move the items... ok so your running just 1 stick of ram?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

Kei, what are your temps like on at those clocks and volts. i've got the same cooler but with alittle bit better fan


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Full, nope I always have at least 2 sticks of ram in so I can get dual channel unless I'm doing a test to confirm a stick is dead or looking for max clocks on each stick. Thanks for the window thing...guess I wouldn't have seen that cuz I deleted that icon on day 1.  Hahahahahahahahaha

CJ, my temps right now on the 45W setting are 27C on each core in a room that's ~19C. When at high power setting (165W) of 3Ghz my temps idle are ~39-40C. I'm still using the stock 120mm fan for now, but I may swap it out for a different fan later on if it's worth it. Right now it's nice and quiet and I've never run it the highest setting before (left it on low from day one).

How about your setup?

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

Kei, i'm going order the 9850 either today or wait till tuesday. How do you change between 45 and 165? bios? ~39 isn't to bad i guess. i get ~20-23 idle and 38~41 load on my 5000+ 3.2ghz


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

I have 2 different settings that I have stored in my bios to switch between the two power settings. I overclock AND underclock my processors to ensure that I not only get the fastest I can get, but also the most efficient and money saving I can get. That way I'm not wasting power, money, and excess heat when I'm just surfing the net or watching a hi def movie on the computer. I can also play games at the lower power 45W setting as well just not on full specs but it's good enough when you're just trying to get a quick fix.

I don't underclock very far though on my systems I take them to a certain point and leave them there and then work on everything else to get the power down as far as I can when I don't need it. I'm writing up the results from the Wattage testing that I finally finished today if you wanna see them when I'm done. The results will possibly start a trend among others to do the same as I do with the low and high power settings.

As for my temps I think they're pretty good too so thanks.  The other thing you have to remember is that when I'm in high power mode (165W) I'm running 4 cores compared to your 2 cores so think about that when you remember the temps...they're lower than that if I only run in Kuma (dual core) mode.

K


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Not to mention in Kuma mode I can run even less voltage so the wattage is less and the temp is even lower.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> As for my temps I think they're pretty good too so thanks.  The other thing you have to remember is that when I'm in high power mode (165W) I'm running 4 cores compared to your 2 cores so think about that when you remember the temps...they're lower than that if I only run in Kuma (dual core) mode.
> 
> K



yeah like i said for you to ~40 idle temps is really good, because you like said you have 2 extra cores. But what's you load temps? I'm planning to run at 3ghz 24/7...Do you have the multi turned up or just the fsb, and or both?


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

I've done it in both ways and all are stable for me. The High power setting (165W) is with both done though at 214*14x. 100% load temps do not exceed 53C even during stress testing. That of course is dependant on the room temperature but that was when the room was hot. 

And you can also disable CPU Tweak and drop the temp approx 5-10C w/o losing any real speed.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

thanks man, i hate to ask this again but, what did you say your 3dmark06 scores are at 3Ghz? Have you Vantage yet?


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Nope, no Vantage for me...the highest score I have on 3dmark06 with a single HD3870 is 13,095 so far. I'll probably try running it again soon to see whether or not I can eek any more out of it, but with the newest drivers I can't quite clock it as high and remain stable so I doubt I can. It runs better on the 8.5 cat drivers than the older ones anyway so I don't care if it doesn't clock as high.

The highest score I had with the 8800GT is 13,468 before I took it out and I believe that was without clocking the Northbridge and HT Link so the score would be a bit higher as well as the new ram being in here too.

I'm sure you'll get a very nice score and higher than mine until I add another card to the box but I'm still waiting to see how the new cards work out or the price drops through the floor on the 3870 lineup. Either way it's a win for me 

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

How about just the cpu score? If i can reach ~4000, then i'll will get around 13.5k with my setup.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Oh yea, I was at 4100 and higher with the 3870 and the 8800GT (at least 4000) so you'll definately get that with 3Ghz.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

*Watts the big deal?*

Okay sorry for the corny title to the post, but here are some of the results to the energy/power consumption I did today. All tests were done with CPU Tweak (AOD Red circle) enabled to ensure max power draw and responsiveness.

First off the specs on the setups tested are as follows
-----------------------------------------------
ST (stock) 2.5Ghz 1.296v Quad core Agena, HD3870 776/1126 @ 1.258v
HP (high pwr) 3.0Ghz 1.35v Quad core Agena, HD3870 905/1305 @ 1.300v
LP (low pwr) 1.8Ghz 0.912v Dual core Kuma, HD3870 600/801 @ 0.950v
-----------------------------------------------

IDLE Readings
ST 210W
HP 261W
LP 148W

Sandra Lite XII SP1 Multi-core Efficiency Test
ST 237W
HP 320W
LP 160W

Cinebench R9.5 Readings
ST 219W single core test---255W multicore test
HP 275W single core test---324W multicore test
LP 151W single core test---155W multicore test

WinRAR Benchmark Readings
ST 215W single threaded test---233W multithreaded test
HP 270W single threaded test---288W multithreaded test
LP 151W single threaded test---154W multithreaded test

Everest Ultimate FPU Julia Cpu test
ST 264W
HP 342W
LP 156W

ArcSoft Total Media Threater Blu-Ray movie
ST 218W
HP 266W
LP 153W

Zune Music Player (mp3's)
ST 215W
HP 263W
LP 151W

Crysis Single Player Demo
ST 252W
HP 319W
LP 175W
-----------------------------------------------

Well with just the few tests I posted you can see there is a HUGE benefit to having 2 different setups even when versus stock speed/power settings. To show the actual differences between the High Power (165W) and Low Power (45W) setting I'll list the results below.
-----------------------------------------------

IDLE Readings
HP 261W
LP 148W

------Difference *113W*

Sandra Lite XII SP1 Multi-core Efficiency Test
HP 320W
LP 160W

------Difference *160W*

Cinebench R9.5 Readings
HP 275W single core test---324W multicore test
LP 151W single core test---155W multicore test

------Difference *124W* & *169W*

WinRAR Benchmark Readings
HP 270W single threaded test---288W multithreaded test
LP 151W single threaded test---154W multithreaded test

------Difference *119W* & *134W*

Everest Ultimate FPU Julia Cpu test
HP 342W
LP 156W

------Difference *186W*

ArcSoft Total Media Threater Blu-Ray movie
HP 266W
LP 153W

------Difference *113W*

Zune Music Player (mp3's)
HP 263W
LP 151W

------Difference *112W*

Crysis Single Player Demo
HP 319W
LP 175W

------Difference *144W*

---------------------------------------------------
Okay the smallest difference we see between the two setups is 112W which is nearly the stock TDP on the Phenom itself...that's nearly a whole extra processors worth of wattage! The highest difference we see is a mind blowing 186W which is...and I can't believe it myself...*more* than enough to run *TWO* seperate 45W setups at the same time using the same components! It's still hard to believe that it's 11W more than enough to run two of the 45W setups at their highest draw at the sametime!!!!!!! Even scarier is that you guys use more voltage to run 3Ghz than I do so your wattage is probably even higher...

How's that for power savings! Hope you guys enjoy the results and get going on some low power setups of your own. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay sorry for the corny title to the post, but here are some of the results to the energy/power consumption I did today. All tests were done with CPU Tweak (AOD Red circle) enabled to ensure max power draw and responsiveness.
> 
> First off the specs on the setups tested are as follows
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...



Nice results K, but like they say there's no placement for displacement lol


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

The scary part is that even the stock systems max power draw of 264W is just shy of being enough to run two of the 36W setups I've been able to do with the Phenom...

K


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice results K, but like they say there's no placement for displacement lol



Haha, I prefer low displacement engines anyway (I'm a Rotary man) 

The 45W setting is more than enough to do basically anything except play Crysis on High though which is pretty nice. I've had no troubles whatsoever with hd-dvd, blu-ray, medium setting games (played Crysis on Very High though 1024*768 windowed...then again I have a 32" monitor so it still looks good), or anything else. It's doing pretty damn good so far and is still extremely quick especially for a daily tasks/fun setting! Of course the High Power 165W setting is blinding fast which adds the icing to the cake.

The most versatile processor I've ever owned I'd say. Sucks I can't find out what it'd be like below the 36W setting...no problem with the processor.......the bios ran out of options to go down hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

well least i know i've got enough to power on of these bad boys lol


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

haha


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Oh yea, full I'll take some photos of the inside of my case tomorrow when the room is better lit. It's dark right now and like I said I don't feel too spiffy so I don't feel up to setting up the camera and flashes to get the lighting perfect (yep...I'm one of those photographer people) so it looks correct to you guys. I'll see if I have any pics of the before shots too, but I'm not 100% sure.

The only real wire that's out of place is is the wire for the side fan because remember due to the Xigmatek size I had to mount the side fan on the outside of the case. That meant that today I had to drill a hole while I was hiding wires so that I could run the fan wire inside the case to plug it in. Either way it's still tucked in the bottom rear of the case so it's not too bad.

Kinda funny, but I did the entire wire hiding dance using only a single zip tie and a few wire ties for now. I didn't feel up to going to the store and picking up some zip tie docks and all the other stuff I wanted so I just did what I could with what I had (ended up not using the other zip tie and like 9 wire ties).

I'm happy with the way it turned out though and THANK GOD now I don't have that other led fan on the outside of the case! It was too damn bright when it used to be mounted inside the case and it was horrific when it was mounted outside the case. Now I have a nice cooler master 80mm fan in it's place...no lights, quieter, and better airflow 

K


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

I think I'm going to run the power consuption tests again but this time at the Phenom X4 9100e levels. If you don't know it's the low wattage (65W) quad core that's part of the B3 family but was not released at the same time as the rest of the family. I'm interested to see what kinda wattage I could generate at those levels.

I ran at this level earlier at less than 1.0v but I didn't run any stability testing, even so I had no errors the entire time. I wonder what it'd take to make sure it was stable and how fast/efficient it is.

In order to have the same rating I'd need 1.8Ghz @ 1.10v to be at the same 65W settings as the 9100e stock. I'm not sure on what the HT Link or Northbridge are set at on that processor just yet but I'll find out soon...

K

edit: The Northbridge and HT Link are set to 1.6Ghz on this processor, I may try that or leave it at 2.0Ghz as I can't lower the HT Voltage any further due to bios restrictions.


----------



## Viscarious (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys. I set up my old pc to run live for speed while I wait for my new mobo...

Old system is quite bad. >.< amd 3700+, ati x800xl, and 2 gigs of 400mhz ram lmao.

And wow...Kei. Those power settings are amazing. I will try the low power settings as soon as I get my mobo. I dont have any games that need that much power. The hardest game I put my pc through at the moment is either COD4 or something like Guitar Hero 3 =]

Amazing numbers tho! Congrats on those wicked results! Quick question tho. You said that as you lower the power and reduce the mhz that everything runs at, things become quicker? I just dont understand that part. Anywho. I checked neweggs site and my mobo is already on the road and a quarter the way to my house. Cant wait!


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Good to see you're still alive 

I hope I didn't put a typo in there somewhere, lowering the speeds and voltag does not make things quicker by any means. I was simply stating that with the settings that low everything is still very fast especially for daily tasks and fun.

It's more or less just saying that despite that we like overclocking, it's almost pointless in this day and age as the processors and other components are so fast now it almost doesn't matter. Of course there is a certain point where that's no longer true, but still.

Of course I'm not gonna hang up my lab coat and quick clocking cuz it's just fun to me to see how efficient I can make something (both up and down). Not to mention that, if I don't feel like upgrading in the near future I can always bump the speed up more and wait.

I just played Crysis single player demo on 1024*768 on High settings in windowed mode (I have a very large monitor) and it ran just fine at ~30-35fps (low was about 24 don't remember the high but it's +40). I think that says a lot for what the newer hardware can do. 1.8Ghz dual core (Kuma) 600/800Mhz 3870 video card settings and 800Mhz ram still plays the game just fine and very cool too as max cpu temps were only 32C and gpu was 57C.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 24, 2008)

Ah ok. I understand what you meant now. Yea, I'll be setting everything really low volt cause like I think I already said the 'toughest' games I run are COD4 or Guitar Hero3... All my other games are years old. HL2, CSS, LiveForSpeed, Garry's Mod, BattleField 2, Command and Conquer 3...Easy games for my hardware. I will however be getting Bioshock and running that the highest I can. As well as Fear, I already beat it but I had such bad framerate that it really wasnt like a game. =[


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Sweet, it should be easy to run those games on a lower setting as they're not that taxing at all. Strangely Bioshock as pretty as it is doesn't seem to be hardware taxing either (then again it could be like Unreal and COD4 and perfectly coded/optimized). I remember running that at a rock solid 60fps at 2.5Ghz on my Phenom 9500 with an 8800GT OC that was barely tweaked at all.

I haven't run it yet on this machine so perhaps I'll go get the demo or something and see how low I can make it run smoothly (as close to 60fps as possible).

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

Hey K 
TLB should i download a program to disable it or what?
Just looking for max performance
Whats your thoughts?
also the little button on the right corner on AOD... is that how to disable the TLB...
I've been reading on the TLB and see ppl are using a program to disable it when the bios has no option and since vista sp1 came out it setts the TLB on?
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=180338


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Hey,

The TLB Fix is not a problem for us and is already disabled because the bios recongnizes we're on B3 stepping regardless of Vista SP1 settings (which also recongnizes that). A few posts back I put up a shot showing the differences in what the TLB (Cache Mapping Disabled) fucntion will do to performance and what the AOD circles represent. If you look back you'll get a very detailed view of how it all works.

But more importantly you don't have to worry about any performance hits because the TLB patch shows up on in B2 processors (older ones) AND shows up at startup in AOD as the green circle. Remember we both start up in Red which is the highest you can go before overclocking.

K


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Back when I had the Phenom 9500 I used to show people how to disable it during startup by doing a registry hack that I learned from a friend. That and how to clock the Northbridge without having the options in the bios to do so (and when AOD didn't work).

I'm glad AOD work and the 9850 doesn't have the TLB issue so we don't have to worry about doing any registry hacks anymore. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

thank you K
Just thought id ask ya before downloading something stupid to muck around with settings.
But hey when i start up AOD the button is always red... that normal?
And hurry and take those photos... it's daytime lol
Still waiting heheheh
Thanks again


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Yep, red mode is normal it's called CPU Tweak in the bios. If you disable that then AOD will start up in Yellow mode instead (only cache mapping enabled), disabled that (don't) and you'll get green.

I'ma get right on those photos after I eat something I'm still resting so I need to eat something to get my head right after not eating much when I was not well. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2008)

*flips ya a mars bar*
now get at it lol


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Ick, I'm not a big fan of mars candy bars...if it'd been a Mr.Goodbar though we'd be in business. Because of your sins I am now making you wait...okay so maybe I didn't remember to put the batteries on the charger (both of them) and they're dead as a doorknob right now...but yea.

When at least one of them gets enough charge for some useful shots I'll get right on it. I think it's about time for me to start thinking about upgrading my camera equipment again (but I love it ) since Vista doesn't support the camera so I can't do any tethered shooting with it...that and the batteries die too quickly as I only get about 4-500 shots out of each on a full charge before I need to pull the "dead" battery out and put it back in to get a few more shots over and over again.

Guess I'll have to buy a new camera soon...D2Hs here I come 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ick, I'm not a big fan of mars candy bars...if it'd been a Mr.Goodbar though we'd be in business. Because of your sins I am now making you wait...okay so maybe I didn't remember to put the batteries on the charger (both of them) and they're dead as a doorknob right now...but yea.
> 
> When at least one of them gets enough charge for some useful shots I'll get right on it. I think it's about time for me to start thinking about upgrading my camera equipment again (but I love it ) since Vista doesn't support the camera so I can't do any tethered shooting with it...that and the batteries die too quickly as I only get about 4-500 shots out of each on a full charge before I need to pull the "dead" battery out and put it back in to get a few more shots over and over again.
> 
> ...



*flips ya a MR GOOD BAR* Now get cracking lol
I'm sure you have a few remote controls ya can rob the batteries from to snap a few shots lol...
But thats cool K
let me ask you a question.... my rig has been stable for 2 weeks @3.01GHz and now im having problems with the blue screen of death... Any thoughts?
I'll flip ya another mr good bar for help here... I've been gaming the shat outta this rig and now i get lock up's.... wtF!
i even bumped the core volt up +1 and ran AOD stress and 20min later i got the bsod... 
And one other thing.... a few months ago i installed a rear fan (A BLUE LED CASE FAN THAT SUCKS UP HYDRO) lol and the wire got caught up in the psu's fan and halted the fan... it was at least 2hrs before i noticed it.... after smelling the smell when shat is hot i fixed the problem and im not sure but my 12v is running @11.97v so hw monitor claims...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

Well while im waiting for a reply from master K i flashed the bios to 0801 and going to try again with my previous setup...

what is Processor-NB voltage?
what is cpu VDDA voltage?
I have both on auto and the SB is set to 1.20v


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

ok bad move... the 0801 bios doesn't work with AOD (i knew that) just forgot so i installed the newest bios and trying again... this time i upped the dimm volt to 2.20 @4.4.4.12.22
Weird crap lurking over my rig starting today...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

well 31 min into the stress while running 9 other programs... tv... spy ware scans.. videos and no crash yet... temp @55c but mabey the dimm's volt was a tad to low... was @2.10v now @2.20v... what ya think K?
as for running the trc @16 vs 22 i find my gaming experience just doesn't seem proper so with the trc @ 22 gaming is normal... Any thought's?


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Okay sorry I was away for so long, I got busy doing something else. I can't pull the batteries from a remote or anything else that I own because I don't use a normal camera...it's a professional camera so I have multiple batteries (large ones) that have to be used and come with a very specific charger as well. These little puppies cost ~$40 each and aren't sold in stores anymore either so I'm out of luck there too.

Anyway I let one charge for a little while now I just have to convert/develop (I still talk like a film guy) the files into something that you can actually see on the internet. I didn't get real creative like cuz I'm just not with it today so hope you weren't expecting anything super pretty. Thanks for the candy bar though. 

Okay now then, you're 12v is showing 11.97v eh...it's not too far off but lower than what mine is (12.10v). As for the lockups I wouldn't doubt it being the ram not getting enough juice to do what it needs to do. That's the funny thing about stability testing, you have to do the full stress test AND THEN you have to use the computer immediately afterward doing your normal daily tasks to ensure that there are no lockups and then it's considered truly stable. If you just let it go or reset after the stress test then you may not see a certain issue. Funny huh...even if you pass the stress test it's still not 100% stable 

I did another test this morning to see if 60W settings would work (2.1Ghz 0.976v) which did for 8 hours before I quit and used it for the next 3-4 hours after that no hiccups at all.

On the ram timing, the difference won't be night and day but could mean the difference between stable and not stable which is why I never said anything to you about setting it lower before, I was just happy to see that you could when you did 

The same goes for the rest of the ram timings...if you still have issues then you'd have to adjust them too. The 2 timings that'll cause the most instability are also the 2 that determine speed...cas and tRCD. If you have to choose between which of the 2 timings to give up on then go for the tRCD first as cas has a larger effect.

K


----------



## SirKeldon (May 25, 2008)

Kei, the best result on Cinebench R10 64bit under Vista x64 was about 3390-3410 with a multi of 1.93-1.95x


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

What speed were you running at for the test? And that's a damn good efficiency multi 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

sorry K didn't mean to poop in your cerial lol... yeah i up'd the dimm volt to 2.20 and stressed the crap outta the system for an hour without a problem... the ram im going by is what cpuid is telling me @ manufacture spect's.... now i set the core to auto and it's @1.392... so far so good but the temp's @ 60-61c after 18min of stressing... what about the processor NB-volt and the cpu vdda volt? any thought's lord T


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Processor NB-volt is the Northbridge voltage, and cpu vdda is something you prolly don't have to change so no worries.

If you are however running your Northbridge higher than stock 2.0Ghz then you may need to add voltage (stock is 1.2v I believe), for reference...when I'm at 2.4Ghz Northbridge I'm at 1.40v

Remember where the Northbridge is housed...so the cpu temps will be higher because of this.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> Processor NB-volt is the Northbridge voltage, and cpu vdda is something you prolly don't have to change so no worries.
> 
> If you are however running your Northbridge higher than stock 2.0Ghz then you may need to add voltage (stock is 1.2v I believe), for reference...when I'm at 2.4Ghz Northbridge I'm at 1.40v
> 
> ...


Thank's lord K
Hey i have my credit card out and shopping tiger direct canada for ram.... do me a flavor and take a look and let me know what to get... MONEY is not a problem... I want this Spider to SMOKE!!!! thanks man1
800MHz or 1066MHz whatever you think will be the best with the rated timing's


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Okay well that was easy...shop at newegg instead. I didn't find any ram that I liked on that site...well I guess I just don't know how to use it correctly. I couldn't find anything over PC8000 and that's not high enough .

K


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

How much room do you have in your case for the ram...is your cpu cooler huge like mine so you need low profile ram?


----------



## SirKeldon (May 25, 2008)

3,54Ghz Kei, same speed as always =)


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Haha, thanks Sir


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Full, since you're using Vista64 I'd either recommend going with PC9200 Patriot 2x1Gb kit (2 of them) or going with a single OCZ Flex II kit if you can actually fit it in the case as it's very large. If you're on H2O cooling then I'd go with the Flex II kit as it already comes setup for that which is pretty cool, both of them run at 1150Mhz stock and apparently have enough headroom to go to or above PC9600 speeds (1200Mhz).

I've also read reviews stating that the Patriot will do 1283Mhz and the Flex II will do 1300MHz (PC10000). Either way even at their stock speed you'll have plenty of headroom and more importantly be able to run nice timings. 

K


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

If you think you'll need more headroom than that they you could use the Patriot PC9600 2x1Gb kit instead and it's still only $100(US). Either way I'd pick up 4 Gigs worth of memory, I'll be putting a bit more ram in mine very soon as well.

K


----------



## SirKeldon (May 25, 2008)

Fullinfusion i'm sorry to hear your mem issues as many times before, i have your exact same RAM, the Corsair XMS26400 and i had it at 1200Mhz 5-5-5-15-20-2T for benching and 24/7 is 1180Mhz @ 2.30V ... works flawless and it's not even warm

Sure you test it well???


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

I must say that is some badass ram, sickening speeds for PC6400...just sick. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Fullinfusion i'm sorry to hear your mem issues as many times before, i have your exact same RAM, the Corsair XMS26400 and i had it at 1200Mhz 5-5-5-15-20-2T for benching and 24/7 is 1180Mhz @ 2.30V ... works flawless and it's not even warm
> 
> Sure you test it well???


well SIR as for running my sticks @ just shy of 900MHz to the touch it's quite warm and thanks K....If i had more input on timings and volts id try but im a noob at this stuff but learn real fast,,, Just put the order in.... SWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Word, what'd you end up buying?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

the patriot sticks K
The one's you pointed out to me...
I subscribe to Maximum Pc mag and the Patriot sticks are the best bang for the buck with the low lat as they say
Thanks again.... they should be in this coming thursday


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

these are the one's i pickd up.... 4 gig's
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3869714&CatId=2531


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

I hope these are the sticks to have K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

Ok SIR and K.... im not shy here.... How do i crank the crap outta the corsair sticks im using now.... just wanna see what they can do .... while waiting for the Patriot sticks to come in


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

roflmao..... I wanna Smell SMOKE lol.... Well don't wanna toast my board but you catch ma drift


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Hahahaha...sorry i was resizing photos and all that mess, well that and wishing I had more damn ram! Guess I need to buy those extra gigs sooner than later. 

Yea, this is my first set of Patriot sticks though I have the low profile ones in PC9200 flavor due to the size of my cooler (HDT-S1283). They fit perfectly though thank god and even had a little room left over between them and the bottom of the cooler. While I'm using the normal settings I may throw in that other 2 Gigs of GeIL I pulled out just so I have more ram for now. Only issues is that I can't quite run the same timings with the GeIL so that could suck a bit, but then again I haven't played too many games lately so it's no biggie. Soon enough though I'll be itching to play something again on PC so I'll need the other ram.

Ha, I almost pegged my 2Gigs while editing the photos...okay so maybe they're large and a crap load of them, but still. Once I noticed that I was at 85% usage I decided to start playing some music too just to see what'd happen. Well it never locked or got crazy but damn it was far slower than normal. I only had 2 programs open (one to browse through the images and another to edit), along with Internet Explorer minimized when I went to 85% usage.

Okay as for trying to get the max clock out of the ram you have now I'd say drop the processor clock down to at least stock (maybe a little lower), same with the Northbridge and HT Link. Actually on both of those it's prolly be easier to go below stock since you'll end up overclocking them anyway with the ram.

After that put it in 1066 mode and start raising the HT Bus until the sticks tell you to quit! Make sure you've got enough volts going through them though but don't get carried away as you don't wanna fry the board while waiting for new sticks...I hear that never works out so well haha 

Max we can set is 2.5v and that may be okay on those sticks for a short period but I wouldn't do it long, 2.4v though...it'd be on.

K


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Okay hope this works, I'm attatching 3 photos to this post of my spider in training...

1. The outside of the case when it's dark (it was light inside, but I got creative with the lights).

2. The outside of the case when it's bright enough to see, notice the whole for the fan header I had to cut due to the cpu cooler size and the fan being on the outside now.

3. The inside of the case after moving all of the wiring around. I still need to go to the store and get some zip ties to fully secure them but you can see where this is going.

On the inside case shot at the bottom you'll notice there are a few wires bundled together sitting on the bottom of the case. They are not visible at all but had to be in the photo since I have the attatched to the side door which was not on for the picture. Don't worry I didn't leave a little mess sitting there haha.

The power supply wires up top are still missing the 2 zip ties I haven't bought yet thus it looks as though they hang, but I assure you that the only wire that's actually visible is the 8-pin power connector because of it's location. All of the other power supply wires are hidden and pulled up out of the way so they're not visible. I'll finally be able to fully secure all of the wires once I get that IDE connected DVD Burner out of the system, but until then I have to stop there so that I don't waste connectors and time...not to mention get carried away cutting things. 

I also want a new case anyway so I'll end up hacking the crap out of this one in the end I think, as well as painting it a different color. The case is a cheapy I picked up at a local computer shop so it came with the blue color and led colors except for the rear fan which is a Thermaltake I added myself (couldn't get it w/o led cuz it was sold out).

If I ever do add colors to my cases though I'll start from the ground up so it's perfect and fitting of something I'd build (I'm a perfectionist). I'm still tempted to do more to this case right now, but I know it'll just screw me once I want to get the drive out and move something.

K


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Oh yea, in the "dark" shot you can see the way the lights shine and how the new fan takes care of any glare, not to mention imagine how bright it'd be with a fan with no less than *4* blue led lights is mounted to the side in the dark...aiming right at where I sit when watching a movie , or play a game (center of the room).

It was the worst possible thing I could have happen to me especially since my eyes are rather light sensitive. I pulled the led's off the fan immediately after taking it off the case just to make myself feel triumphant. I didn't wanna pull them before I got another fan just in case they're wired into the actual fan power and then I'd have to go through effort to fix it. Now that they're off I may use the fan for an exhaust fan on the top of the case behind the power supply, and make a small shroud to promote flow (might even add some aero bits to it to make it that much better).

K


----------



## pbmaster (May 25, 2008)

May I ask why you have that fan on the side panel facing that way? Wouldn't it make more sense to have it pulling air in?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 25, 2008)

Beautifull K.... LOve the case and it looks sweet.... i myself have the flopy covers removed and foam in place to help keep the system clean (foam from the pet shop)...Have the rear fan on high to cause a tunnel effect and works real well/////
fui.... Been playing Gears of war for about 3hrs wit the mem timings @ 4.4.4.12.16 T2 @ 2.20.... flawless..... but any hoo love the shots man.... real nice case....


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> May I ask why you have that fan on the side panel facing that way? Wouldn't it make more sense to have it pulling air in?



Haha, yea I usually have it mounted that way but I was trying to find out exactly how much it slows my cpu fan down coming in the side where it's mounted. I need to get another piece of plexy and cut a hole in it so that I can mount the fan about 15-20mm further to the right so that I can put it back inside the case. With it mounted where it is and blowing inside the cpu fan is slower by approx 60-100rpm which is a huge deal since I'll be slowing the fan down anyway soon along with all the others.

I was hoping nobody would notice that in the pics though but I guess I did make it really obvious.

I've since switched it back to it's original position and added the two sticks of GeIL back into the case. Now I'm sitting at 4Gigs (under the Vista32 though so it's not full). It's helped out IMMENSELY with the photo work (I really missed not having at least 3 gigs but didn't have room before), and plays other things better as well. It actually helped out Crysis a very large amount as well (it would peg the ram at 78-83% and most times), the stutters are far less which is nice and the min fps is better yet again.

Funny it plays quite well when in low power mode (X2 Kuma 1.8Ghz, 600/800Mhz video) at 1024*768  in High settings and can do Very High but takes about a 5-6fps hit. If I up the video card to it's max setting (905/1305 on these 8.5 cat drivers) then the frame rate is very nice even playing with a 1.8Ghz setting. Funny...so much for minimum requirements huh haha.

K


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Sucks though I can't run the GeIL at 1T but I already knew that, I can however still run the 4-4-4-12-16 timings though so it's not really a big loss. I haven't tried to run it at 1066Mhz again yet since pairing it with the Patriot so I'm not sure how well that'll work out, but I know it'll do 1000Mhz all day long on lower voltages.

K


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2008)

Ahhh, that extra ram definatly did the trick! Even Crysis (that bloatware of a game) runs sooo much better now that it's not using nearly all of the available ram. Stuttering is all but non-existant (maybe a very small hiccup on Very High here and there) and the game just runs all around better. Not too bad at all and I only ran it at 960Mhz 5-5-5 2T with the 3Ghz setting this time.

Can't wait til I get some matching ram or at least ram of the same speed (mixing PC9200 and PC6400 right now) so that I can run everything at the lowest timings and high speed. For now things are running even better than they were before. 

K


----------



## Kei (May 27, 2008)

Okay,the side fan issue has been resolved as of today. It's not finally mounted back inside the case just aft the cpu cooler (about 6mm or so space in between) and almost literally overtop the ram where it belongs.

I have also pretty much banished all of the led lights that were inside the case before since changing out that side panel. I didn't really wanna try to make them fit today but I may add them in the future as they weren't really that bothersome to me...at least the ones on the 4 corners anyway. Might change the color since the lights kinda added a nice atmosphere to the inside of the case, but hey I may just add some different kind of lights later on. I have plans on getting a new case relatively soon anyway.............

With that said I went to hack town on this case today and added a plexiglass panel at the top of the case just aft the power supply as well. I originally was curious as to how much it would aid the cooling with a fan on the top since I had that 80mm sitting around I cut a hole in the caes itself last night and mounted it there for the night and just watched. It actually did a pretty decent job of getting the heat out of the case so I figured I'm getting rid of the case anyway so why not go to town on it.

Before I do get a different case though I'll be adding a thermometer to the top panel of the case to check the inside case temps. I doubt I'll do anything fancy as I'm getting rid of the case but meh...maybe I'll try something digital. I think for now I'll just grab a cheap $1 stick type and put a whole up there for it and just drop it in there nice and snug. I originaly wanted to see if two 80mm fans would fit up there but I'm just shy of enough room by about 6-10mm worth. Oh well 1 fan is better than no fans so either way I win this game. 

Oh yea...I guess I should say what spawned this whole thing huh? As you all know I had to get that side fan back _inside_ the case again, but the real thing that made me do it today is...my exhaust fan. I remembered that the rear fan I put in the case 'recently' was an extremely powerful Thermaltake 120mm (78CFM @ 21dBA) vs. the (fantastic) stock Xigmatek HDT-S1283 120mm fan which spins at ~1400 (1436rpm right now). The Thermaltake fan on the other hand spins at a much quicker 1900+rpm and is quieter by about 14dBA which is nice. I'm not sure the stock flow number on the Xigmatek fan but they are good by the hand test, but it definately doesn't flow as much as that Thermaltake fan does using the same test. I remember when I first put that thing it I was shocked at how much air that thing can move!

Anyway I did a quick 100% load stability test using AOD to check the temperature differences...the average temperature was 47C and the high........................*drum roll*...............................a whopping 48C! That was a 3.0Ghz 1.35v cpu, Cpu Tweak enabled, and the Northbridge was clocked to 2.4Ghz with the voltage at 1.40v (which raises the cpu temp since they're living in the same house). Those temps so far are fantastic if you ask me! Prior to that the max temps under 100% stress test was in the low 50C range (about 53C or so), now they don't even reach 50C anymore.

Very nice indeed...and I don't lose any exhaust speed since the Xigmatek fan is already very fast plus I added the top fan to get even more air out. I haven't tried any other testing tonight as I'm making sure everything runs perfectly before I mess around at all.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 27, 2008)

Nice results with the modded case. Which case are you planning on getting??

Still havnt got my mobo yet. =[


----------



## Kei (May 27, 2008)

That sucks...have you tracked the shipping on the board yet?

Case wise I'm not sure which case I'm going to get but it's a 95% chance that I'm going to get a Lian Li case as I like them a lot. Whichever I do get it's gonna be pretty aero optimized out of the box so that I can resist cutting on it for at least a while, so that means it'll most likely be Lian Li. 

Unless I get a PC7 Lian Li case which I'll immediately begin cutting on haha

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 27, 2008)

Yea, the ups site says it left cali on the 24! Granted mail doesnt move on sundays and cause of Memorial Day. So it better be here tmrw or Im calling about this '3 day guarantee'


----------



## Srgtgoat (May 28, 2008)

Kei been readin yur posts, Man u been doing some testing!  Great stuff , learning a lot. i've just started this, got the same chip and board as you and this is the first i've seen someone do what yur doing. i'm looking for some begining advice, but if this is not the place and i'm just to new for this thread i understand. i won't post here with this again, with that being said here's what i tryed so far:

there is a utility in the bios under jumper free settings for the bios to pick the settings for you, you just choose the % of OC you want to do 5%,10%,15% etc. 

5% goes to 2.6ghz,stock multi(12.5x), bus 210mhz, vcore1.392.(stock is 1.280) 

10% 2.7ghz,bus 220mhz, vcore 1.392(and each boot, voltage would be a little different) 
but that was a little ustable.

when i try it in manual ( i want to do it like the big boys , not that traning wheel crap!)can't even get to windows, i tryed : 

cpu multi to 13 up from 12.5 (No post) 

tryed the bus at 250 and cpu at 11x. (no post)

in manual i can't adjust the vcore it's set at auto, and can't change it, is that normal?? or am i missing something? (probably missing a lot, hehe) not sure were to adjust ram timing or voltage.


here's my spec's,                                          thanks for your time Kei !
9850 BE on M3A32-MVP (bios 2.61)
OCZ Reaper 1066 PC8500 2x2G
Diamond 3870 x2 (OCed in ATI Overdrive to 823/1161)
Antec 850 watt
Asus Silent Knight hs w/3 case fans(cpu at idle never over 40c)

(After lockup from cpu OC, gpu's went back to stock clock and mem settings, weird)




SG,


----------



## Kei (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Sarge and welcome to the thread.

The reason you can't adjust the voltage and it's 'stuck' at auto is because you don't adjust it like the rest of the settings on the board. Instead of hitting enter and using the arrow keys you have to use the +/- keys to adjust voltages (can be adjusted in .0125v increments). 

When you are adjusting it remember a few guidelines to help you out...

1. Stock is 1.30v (1.296) use this before any other voltages higher or lower

2. Don't exceed 1.45v as that is rather high for a daily setting

3. Don't exceed 61C for extended periods of time as this is the limit from AMD with this unit

Those are the best 3 basic cpu voltage guidlines that I can give for you starting out. If you're really trying to hit a certain speed and you can't do it on 1.45v then instead of raising the voltage higher, just disable one of the cores and try it again at that voltage.

So instead of going high on the voltages just go into the bios (CPU Configuration) and choose the Processor Downcore option and try your setting with this option set at 3, if it doesn't work try it set at 2, and if you really care enough then try it at 1 but I wouldn't bother at that point. Using less cores will ensure you can use lower voltage to achieve the same setting and tell you more information about your chip without risking any damage from high voltages or heat. Using less cores will also dramatically reduce the heat as well which can be very usefull.

Unless you're using a quadcore because you need a quadcore...and that is doing a huge amount of things which 90% of people never do...then it won't hurt at all to turn a few of the cores off. That'll help you achieve a higher setting, less voltage, less heat, and STILL have more than enough power to do whatever you want to do. When you need more cores you can always turn them back on which is the best thing about having 4 if you ask me.

While you're testing with your clocks ensure that the Northbridge and HT Link are set at either stock or a very resonable level (don't try to test the cpu with the Northbridge at 2.6Ghz likewise HT Link). Never set the HT Link speed higher than the Northbridge as it will not work...ever.

When you're doing your cpu testing it's a good idea to set the ram (DRAM settings menu underneath the Memory Configuration option) to DDR2 400 divider (1:1) or DDR2 800 divider (1:2) so that you don't run into a ram limitation and think it's cpu related.

For sure I've missed something, but I'm sure you'll be in here with us a lot so ask me any questions you may have and I'll do what I can to answer.

K

Btw, please remember to take it slow when doing your testing as in using only 1 setting change at a time. If you tried 12.5x then try 13, then 13.5, etc. If you're adjusting the HT Bus speed then start at 200 and go up in 5Mhz blocks to start, then once you start getting higher go by 1Mhz only... i.e. 200, then 205, then 210, until around 230 (if possible) then go 231, 232, etc. Don't try changing the bus speed AND cpu multiplier together until you know what the limit is for each of the individually to eliminate any guess work. Oh yea, stock the Northbridge is 10x multiplier (2.0Ghz) and so is the HT Link setting but set with Ghz settings meaning stock is the 2.0Ghz setting (which means 10x). If you're having troubles you can lower the HT Link speed to see if it'll help.


----------



## Kei (May 28, 2008)

Also Sarge it'd be good to go into the control panel here at the top of the page and put your system information/specs into the pulldown that'll be under your name like ours for easy reference.

Also you listed your bios at 2.61...? Are you certain that's the number, it's listed almost at the top of the screen when you first press the power. The POST screen (the black one you see when you first turn the screen on with system info) will say AWARD Bios blah blah blah and whatever number it is. I believe if you've never flashed before then you're on 802 bios. It'd be a good idea to flash it to 1002 bios instead. You can get this at the ASUS website and flash it in the bios itself using the EZ Flash utility (2nd to last option in the bios I believe). It'll walk you through it pretty much and it won't take long at all. Just put it on a usb drive and do it as it's far easier than using a floppy...plus who still has those. anyway 

K

There is a beta bios flying around called 1101 but don't bother with that one as it's still not quite up to par just yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2008)

Hey guy's... im back haha.. been on the road all week working and, WHERE IS MY DAM PATRIOT STICKS!!!!
those buggers anyways...


----------



## Viscarious (May 30, 2008)

Sup fellas. Got my mobo today. Its installed and running beautifully. I also got vista and running 64bit just for the hell of it. Anything new happen lately??


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2008)

Not too much here lately as you've all been gone for like a year or so leaving me out in the cold dark world of the internet forums.

Seriously though I've been helping on another thread since you guys left...that and trying to think of a few mods for the case I'm using now before I switch cases (if I still do when I'm done).

I'm getting in 2 new 120mm fans of differing flow rates for some testing so I'll be able to post something up fairly soon. One of the fans will be for the cpu cooler and the other will be so that I can mock up an idea that I've been throwing around in my head since I stopped posting.

I'll let you guys know how it goes tomorrow mainly on the cpu cooler fan switch (fan #3 now). I'm still using the Thermaltake fan on the heatsink right now and it still runs beautifully. Now I just have to get my head wrapped around this new idea and see it through if that is it's even possible/beneficial.

Anybody know of a good realiable fan controller that doesn't have a bunch of lights on it...if you don't know about any w/o lights what DO you know of? How large is it, how well does it work, and how many fans (powerful ones) can it support?

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2008)

sorry K
My job takes me away most of the week leaving me to be on mostly near the end of the week... i have crash problems now and will be needing some help resolving the situation.. i think i may need to use other settings that im not using in the bios ex.. nb-pll volt and that stuff.. ill post photos of my setup later today... just modding the water cooler so the radiator mounts on the outside back of the case...


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2008)

Just got the new fans today and I'll be mocking up a setup or at least making up the plans today. The beast fan (110cfm) is actually not very loud at all and rated at 37dBA which is actually pretty quiet as they only noise you actually hear is the sound of air being moved in VERY large amounts. The other fan being the uber quiet one (40cfm) is completely silent to the ear at only 10dBA. This fan really is scary quiet...I'm still shocked by how quiet it is for the amount of air it can actually flow. Depending on how well it can cool the cpu I may end up switching all of the fans for models similar if not identical to this one. I'm sure it'll cool the processor quiet well as it still flows a very nice amount of air and the Xigmatek is a 'GINORMOUS' cooler so it really only needs a low cfm fan to cool efficiently anyway.

I'll keep you guys in the loop on how it's going and what I decide. Right now with the beast fan the processor cores are sitting at 25C while doing the usual stuff (down from ~28C). I ran at 3Ghz earlier to see if temps changed and indeed under 100% load the temps were averaging about 46C and had it as low as 45C which is excellent for 1.35v with everything else overclocked as well and Cpu Tweak enabled.

K


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2008)

Btw, did I mention the 40cfm fan is very shinobi like much like myself...I really like this one silent, stealthy, but deadly 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Just got the new fans today and I'll be mocking up a setup or at least making up the plans today. The beast fan (110cfm) is actually not very loud at all and rated at 37dBA which is actually pretty quiet as they only noise you actually hear is the sound of air being moved in VERY large amounts. The other fan being the uber quiet one (40cfm) is completely silent to the ear at only 10dBA. This fan really is scary quiet...I'm still shocked by how quiet it is for the amount of air it can actually flow. Depending on how well it can cool the cpu I may end up switching all of the fans for models similar if not identical to this one. I'm sure it'll cool the processor quiet well as it still flows a very nice amount of air and the Xigmatek is a 'GINORMOUS' cooler so it really only needs a low cfm fan to cool efficiently anyway.
> 
> I'll keep you guys in the loop on how it's going and what I decide. Right now with the beast fan the processor cores are sitting at 25C while doing the usual stuff (down from ~28C). I ran at 3Ghz earlier to see if temps changed and indeed under 100% load the temps were averaging about 46C and had it as low as 45C which is excellent for 1.35v with everything else overclocked as well and Cpu Tweak enabled.
> 
> K



Nice K... im using a BLUE LED thermaltake variable rate fan myself and love it..
I ended up re-installing the O/S today... Was getting very buggy with all the BSOD's from o/c'n but now i just lowered the fsb from 223 to 222 and seems fine now but wont know till i run gears of war for a few hours... Did i mention a Blue Led Fan lol!
couldn't remount the rad since the 2 90deg angle fittings are not in stock...
with the ht @1998 vs the 2007mhz speed am i loosing any performance?
you think my corsair sticks could be giving me the crashes? still waiting on the Patriot 1200mhz 5.5.5.12 @2.3v sticks.... hope with the extra bandwidth this machine will smoke rite along hey?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 30, 2008)

Nice temp's K but try running Prime 95 and i betcha those temp's go over 60c...
Aod for me while stressen hit max 58c but using Prime im into the mid 60's but stop the program so i dont cook the dam cpu...
and have a great weekend  ok man


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Haha, Prime95 ain't got nothing on this setup. That's what I normally run and I've STILL never been near 60C on this setup...ever. Not even before changing out any of the fans as I've got some pretty good flow not to mention that Xigmatek is a complete monster. It was just knocked down from 2nd place on Frosty Tech's rankings of the best AMD HSF setups they've ever tested (they test A LOT, which is an understatement). It's now in 4th place as a few new things have since come out and done a just a hair better. This cooler really is scary even with the stock fan on it...seriously good enough that like I said earlier after I run some testing with the 40 CFM fan I may swap one onto the cpu cooler as well to make the system completely silent.

 name another cpu cooler than is good enough to drop the cfm and still not overheat and still remain oh so quiet 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway enough gloating over the Xigmatek (btw, it's greatness). I just installed one of the new fans into the side of the case. I put a single 120mm 40 CFM fan at the bottom left corner of the window on the case which you'll see in the pictures I put on the top of this page. That is the first of the new fans that will be going into the case to test on the airflow without modding the case too much (then I can't test different configurations as there won't be any case left ) yet.

So far on the low power setup the cores are running a fantastic 24C right now, the motherboard is at a whopping 27-28C (slight fluctuation). That's 1 better than the previous numbers on the cpu side of things which is good as it's an improvement and it's not even blowing at the cpu cooler as it'd slow it down. It does however provide nice fresh cool(er) air to the cpu cooler instead of the air it'd just collect from the air inside the case. It's also blowing onto the HD3870, the Northbridge, and just a hair under the graphics card. The card is running at 49C (down from ~52C) right now which is sweet.

I'll be testing the high power setup as well but since the last thing I really ran on before the fan was the low power I had to post that first. Don't worry though I haven't had my balls clipped so I'll make sure you guys have some hyper speed lovin' too. 

I'm still deciding due to space on whether or not to have the next 120mm next to the first new one or to change it's location and have it in the plaec the current 80mm fan is right now. Originally I wanted to have three 120mm fans on the side of the case but after mocking that up it'd require cutting more material out of the case itself to ensure it'd fit inside the case instead of the ugly outside alternative. Instead of that I may only have two 120mm fans side by side and change the location of the 80mm fan a few cm to the right and up so that it's blowing directly on the ram. Of course I have to then think about airflow from that fan as well as keeping the noise at a specific level just like the other fans which is harder as it's a smaller fan.

I guess I'm off to newegg right now to check out what I can get in that size that'll flow 40 CFM and still not have a very high dBA rating to ensure uniformity with the rest of the fans.

K

Btw...damn this is fun


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Oh yea, I'll run Prime95 again later so that you'll know the temps but I'll put the quieter Xigmatek fan back on the cooler as I'm curious as to how well it'll cool with the rest of the setup I have going right now. I say it'll be somewhere in the low 50C maybe (and I do mean maybe) 55C but no more than that I think.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice K... im using a BLUE LED thermaltake variable rate fan myself and love it..
> I ended up re-installing the O/S today... Was getting very buggy with all the BSOD's from o/c'n but now i just lowered the fsb from 223 to 222 and seems fine now but wont know till i run gears of war for a few hours... Did i mention a Blue Led Fan lol!
> couldn't remount the rad since the 2 90deg angle fittings are not in stock...
> with the ht @1998 vs the 2007mhz speed am i loosing any performance?
> you think my corsair sticks could be giving me the crashes? still waiting on the Patriot 1200mhz 5.5.5.12 @2.3v sticks.... hope with the extra bandwidth this machine will smoke rite along hey?


Nice but how about this question lord K?


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Oops, forgot about that. *clears throat*

No you're not losing even the smallest measureable speed from dropping that far. You would most likely not even notices if you dropped all the way down to 1700Mhz...

No worries  <---- that should be you right now.

As for the fan, I'm probably using the exact same fan or that was the one that was at the rear of the case that I put on the cpu cooler that is now sitting on my bed for now. I'd like to keep all the fans the same color if possible w/o painting any of them. I may still use the Thermaltake fan elsewhere though if I can find a way to make the blue lights not so much as I may change led colors after painting (If I still do that).

K


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Btw, the one that you should be mindful of is the Northbridge speed. Try to keep that as close to 2Ghz as possible but a small dip is no big deal (1920Mhz isn't that big of a deal but I wouldn't go under that by much as you're entering the other Phenom territory and defeating the purpose of ours). All of them are trying to get to the stock speed that we have (I did the samething with my 9500) and it's a nice noticable gain so I'd keep close to 2.0Ghz if possible.

K


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

You hate me...I ran Prime95 for 10 minutes to see what the max load temperature would be on both the low and high power settings. Well...low power had a HUGE temperature of 27C with the uber beast 110 CFM fan running at a almost dead 612 rpm (down from just shy of 2000 rpm). I think that's good right? 

The high power setting was a yawning temperature of 46C max so I decided to do something more drastic. I opened two instances of memtest to get all of the ram and the processor running pretty hard...THEN I opened Everest and put the full system stress test on also. The max temperature was INDEED higher this time at a...wait a whopping 47C?!? The average temperature was 44C at the end of the test, the low (just after startup at 'idle') was 37C. That time the fan actually kicked up to max for about a minute then it realized there's no party here so it slowed down to about 1800 rpm.

How's that for awesome air temps!?! 

To make it even better, if I turn Cpu Tweak off then the 'idle' temperature is barely 31C with the fan still on a lower setting of 750 rpm! All of the fan speeds are being controlled by the motherboard as I wanted to see what it determined would be conditions to turn the fan up all the way. On the low power setup...no matter what I do it won't go above 700 rpm. Did I mention that I moved the low power setting to 60W power...and it still won't go above 700 rpm. 

K  <-----loves his air cooling


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> You hate me...I ran Prime95 for 10 minutes to see what the max load temperature would be on both the low and high power settings. Well...low power had a HUGE temperature of 27C with the uber beast 110 CFM fan running at a almost dead 612 rpm (down from just shy of 2000 rpm). I think that's good right?
> 
> The high power setting was a yawning temperature of 46C max so I decided to do something more drastic. I opened two instances of memtest to get all of the ram and the processor running pretty hard...THEN I opened Everest and put the full system stress test on also. The max temperature was INDEED higher this time at a...wait a whopping 47C?!? The average temperature was 44C at the end of the test, the low (just after startup at 'idle') was 37C. That time the fan actually kicked up to max for about a minute then it realized there's no party here so it slowed down to about 1800 rpm.
> 
> ...



nice K...
 I've dropped the ht link volt down to 1.30v from 1.40v and raised the sb volt to 1.24 and while benching and running alota programs im at 52c compared to 58-60 using AOD stress... so far so good plus that cooler you have beats mine to shi7.... tomorrow im lapping the cpu.... that should be good for a 8c drop if it Lapps like my 6400 did..


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

ok try bumping your cpu core up to 1.3750 and the ht to 1.30v and the sb to 1.24 and then give me results... you have a chip that likes the low volts so we're not comparing = results... id go down to your settings but it wont let me lol... try mine @3.01GHz and then let me know.... should be interesting


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

I've got a download going right now which should be done in about 11 minutes. After that's done I'll give it a try but the results probably won't be very different. I say my temp will be ~48/49C maybe, but we'll see. 

I'm shopping for a fan that's similar in CFM to the Thermaltake but has less volume (and is black) right now. I'd like everything to match and to get a fan that has enough to keep the temps to a resonable level (less than 50C for me) and also be whisper quiet when need be.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> I've got a download going right now which should be done in about 11 minutes. After that's done I'll give it a try but the results probably won't be very different. I say my temp will be ~48/49C maybe, but we'll see.
> 
> I'm shopping for a fan that's similar in CFM to the Thermaltake but has less volume (and is black) right now. I'd like everything to match and to get a fan that has enough to keep the temps to a resonable level (less than 50C for me) and also be whisper quiet when need be.
> 
> K


sound's good man but the volt your used to is going to shock the crap outta your cooler i bet, but your results will tell the tale... thank's K


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Haha...well sorry for the yawn inducing results, but the temperature was a whole 47C after 5 minutes and me opening Paintshop Pro in order to take a screen shot. It was still only 46C before I did that...

The Xigmatek is now offended and is no longer speaking to you since you doubted it. haha j/k

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 31, 2008)

=]







Not bad with 100% stock volts. I've even got the HD3870 to 880mhz core and 1370 mem without upping its volts. 

I just got back from work with a 9 hour 34min stress test resulting in what it says is stable. Now I will play some games and try out this setup. =]


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Sweetness 

I'm playing around at the same speed as you right now but I'm doing it on the Kuma setup as for some reason I just wanted to run at 2.7Ghz (95W) for a while to see how the power stacks up compared to the 45W setup. That and I'm playing around to see what I can get on other processors stock voltage settings. I'm at 1.088v right now but there is no way I could get 3Ghz at this voltage like I've seen with the Intel E7200. That's pretty impressive I think, I wonder how I'd fare if this chip was a 45nm chip.

I wish I could measure the wattage the cpu is putting out seperate from everything else without going through a bunch of hoops. I was bored/curious so I decided to use an online wattage calculator to see the difference in wattage when adding more cores.

I used 2.5Ghz as the stock speed and 1.296v as stock voltage (like our 9850BE's), for the over/underclocked settings I used the same 2.5Ghz but this time at 1.08v

Dual Core Chip 65W = 45W used
Tri Core Chip 95W = 66W used
Quad Core Chip 125W= 87W used

There is of course a pattern here with both the wattage amounts. The original processor watts are of course 30W higher per core added. The new calculated watts are 21W higher per core added. That would lead me to believe that a setting of 2.7Ghz using 1.09v would yield a 50W chip when using a Dual Core processor. That of course is fantastic and all but that would also mean that...a setting of 1.8Ghz using 0.976v would yield a staggering 27W chip using the same Dual Core processor.

I guess it's time to do some more digging and see what I can find.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

oh well that works.... K since i've dropped the nb and raised the sb i've been rocking gaming without a glitch... i think i was heating the ht up to much... temps while playing a real demanding game=43c
timings @ 4.4.4.12.16@2.14v
works sweet now... ok ttul, back to gears


----------



## Viscarious (May 31, 2008)

Late night overclocking here. Hey Full, I tried to roughly run what settings you are and I can get into windows vista and try to run everest but then I'll crash or sometimes I wont even get into windows...just depends on the PC's attitude to my clocks lol

anyways, I was running 222FSB, v core of 1.375, HT volts were 1.3v, sb volts at 1.24 and I assumed a 13.5 multi but I couldn't figure out how to keep the HT link at 2.0ghz or around there at least. I was at 2.2ghz when I checked cpuz after a random boot into windows. Any who... Oh and I also set the ram to 800mhz at auto timings. Wasn't stable at _all_. I fiddled around a tiny bit with volts, + and - .02v on everything. 

Kei, I think I recall reading way back about something called cache mapping cycle in bios and it should be disabled? Im going to google this but its prolly going to be too much for me to really understand so if you could give one of your awesome explanations for dummies, that would kick ass. Oh and Memory hole something... what is that? o disabled it... : /


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Ignore the memory hole thing, but make sure that Cache Mapping Cycle is enabled. If that's disabled then you've basically enabled the TLB fix and you're running in AOD's Green mode which is definately not where you want to be...

Did you already try overclocking using the multiplier only or did you just hop in doing both? If you did already find the multiplier limit, what was it and at what voltage did you try?

K


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

On another note, I've done like my 5th fan swap of the evening before I make any further cuts on the case/window. I'm still using the 110cfm fan on the cpu heatsink but it's under motherboard fan controls (sitting at ~625rpm 99% of the time with ~2000 being the limit). On the side window in the bottom left corner is still the 40cfm fan along with the previously installed 15cfm 80mm fan. The top of the case still has just the single 80mm fan I put on there a few days back for exhaust. The front of the case has an unknown cfm fan (I'd say ~25-30 max) that came with the case, and finally at the rear is the ~60cfm fan that used to be on the processor heatsink.

I figure having that outback is the best option as now it's technically the strongest fan with the other high cfm fan being limited to only a small bit of rpm's. It's the loudest fan as well coming in at ~20dBA, the side 80mm is ~15dBA, the side 120mm is ~10dBA, and the top 80mm is ~15dBA.

Everything is much quieter now without the Thermaltake fan in there which was rated at 78cfm and ~21dBA. I think that sound rating is an optimistic claim or was done in a room where it may not have been optimal for sound level testing as it sounds much louder than any other fan in the case. The only fan that comes close is teh 110cfm when it is blowing 100% and EVEN THEN the fan itself is very very quiet the only real noise is the sound of huge amounts of air being moved. The Thermaltake fan on the other hand is very easy to hear over the airflow it moves which is very strange indeed...perhaps it's a bit damaged or it was slightly defective as they Xigmatek and it have almost identical ratings yet the Xigmatek fan is extremely quieter (yet rated only 1dBA less?).

Either way it's extremely quiet in here even without changing the rest of the fans out for more 120mm 40cfm fans. I'll still be ordering them as they flow better than both of the 80mm fans (a single 120 flows better than both of the 80's together and is still quieter). I may keep a single 80mm fan to place above the second 120mm fan on the side of the case so it's literally blowing on the ram sticks. It's gotta be a black fan though as I want all the fans to be uniform w/o painting them, and no led lights either. Any lighting I add to my case (if any) will be of my own choosing.

So far though, this is turning out awesome.

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (May 31, 2008)

Kei thanks very much for the info and letting a wet behind the ears overclocker like me hang with you guys, my first oc is up 100 mhz seems stable other than a couple of weird lockups , like to go a little higher before i do any stress tests. haven't checked the bios ver as of yet, yur most likely right ,i got that number from screen shot from the manual(what a noob) i'm going to flash it today if it is in fact the one you said, should i set settings to standard before i flash it??

thanks again   SG,


----------



## Viscarious (May 31, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> Kei thanks very much for the info and letting a wet behind the ears overclocker like me hang with you guys, my first oc is up 100 mhz seems stable other than a couple of weird lockups , like to go a little higher before i do any stress tests. haven't checked the bios ver as of yet, yur most likely right ,i got that number from screen shot from the manual(what a noob) i'm going to flash it today if it is in fact the one you said, should i set settings to standard before i flash it??
> 
> thanks again   SG,




Nope, flashing it will erase everything and set a new bios. Just be sure to reset all your setting in the bios so you dont boot from floppy. =]

Oh and thanks Kei for the dos and donts. =] AS for trying Full's clocks... I just dived headlong into it. I was able to get into windows almost at 3ghz, Ill try some more stuff. =]


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

No problems guys, it's my honor to help you guys out. 

Sarge if you haven't already flashed the bios then I'd use the option to set everything back to stock settings first so that there is no chance that anything bad could happen while flashing even though it's unlikely. It's just good insurance and keeps my mind right.

Viscarious, glad to see you've already nearly pulled 3Ghz in the first 5 minutes with your 9850. Did either of you guys wait for the thermal paste on the heatsink properly cure or did you just start clocking immediately? It's a good idea to do so (wait at least 24 hours) prior to putting everything through any real stress. If not oh well it's already past that point anyway just remember it for future reference...and I appologize for not saying something earlier. No harm no foul though.

Hope you guys are enjoying your processors 

K


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

I never asked...do any of you have plans to do anything to your cases for better airflow? What cases and fan setups are you guys using anyway and how do you like it?

K


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> I never asked...do any of you have plans to do anything to your cases for better airflow? What cases and fan setups are you guys using anyway and how do you like it?
> 
> K


i have a 120 mm fan in the front of the case and a variable rate thermaltake 120mm in the rear 
and i removed both floppy drive covers and put a piece of foam in place to filter out the dust 
(foam inserts are cheap from a local fish store) and easy so cut to size... with my side on im getting a tunnel effect through out the case and the air being exhausted is nice and cool..
It also helps that my V1 fan is now sitting vertical and it's exhausting straight into the rear exhaust fan and straight out the rear of the case..
I just for the hell of it fitted foam in behind the remaining 5.25 drive bays to also help filtering the air that still gets drawn into the case from the little cracks and crevasses... note the bottom picture is just showing the foam with the cover off to just show ya what i mean


----------



## Viscarious (May 31, 2008)

I have an old Raidmax Ninja.  I modded it a tiny tiny bit. Theres these two alienware like eyes in the front of the case and I took them out and put a 120mm fan there to suck in cool air in over the HDDs and then that air gets pushed back to the video card and sound card. Other then that, I just have the zalman Hs/F just uses the cases air and pushes that out back over the NB fan and then straight out the back. Oh and theres a 80mm fan blowing nice cool outside air right onto the zalman. So its ok for me. =]

I dont have a camera or I'd take photos and showoff! 

On other news, Yea, Kei, I spent the first 24 hours or more like 36 hours setting up Vista 64 bit before reloading vista 32 bit on my system. Then I started Ocing the stuff so Im sure its had some nice curing time. 

Also... Heres some things I tried. 200x15, 14.5 didnt work very well. I cant remember the exact results for just those clocks but I just moved on to this: 

223x13.5@1.300v = fail
223x13.5@1.350v = fail         > all unstable 
223x13.5@1.375v = fail

I then tried 215x14@1.3625v...unstable...
215x13.5@1.325v, 1.350v, 1.375v...unstable...but wait...1.3825v seemed ok...didnt run long stress on it as Im just trying to see if I can load into windows with it. 

Oh! I keep getting HT links of 2.150 or around there when overclocking...How do I go about setting that to try to stabilize the system. I remember you telling me that is a large factor to system stability. 

Right now, Im using:  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the memory for that is running a normal:  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This set it quite stable. I think I locked up not too long ago but I was able to play BF2 on full powa for about an hour and a half. I locked up loading a webpage and then I got a BSOD. =[

Got any recommendations?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I have an old Raidmax Ninja.  I modded it a tiny tiny bit. Theres these two alienware like eyes in the front of the case and I took them out and put a 120mm fan there to suck in cool air in over the HDDs and then that air gets pushed back to the video card and sound card. Other then that, I just have the zalman Hs/F just uses the cases air and pushes that out back over the NB fan and then straight out the back. Oh and theres a 80mm fan blowing nice cool outside air right onto the zalman. So its ok for me. =]
> 
> I dont have a camera or I'd take photos and showoff!
> 
> ...



what's the ram volt set at? try2.20v
here's my little secret... try it and let me know how it works


----------



## Viscarious (May 31, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks, Ima try this out very fast. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

yeah i waited about 10min and my paste was cured lol hey K... amazing what 80c+ goes to artic silver 5 lol (WARNING DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME) lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Sweet! Thanks, Ima try this out very fast. =]


cool good luck man


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2008)

Sweet guys, thanks for posting about the cases but....

Viscarious I hate you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much right now because of you case! I want that case so bad it hurts but since it's a midtower I didn't buy it. That was the original case I was gonna pick up before I built the first Quad system...it's still to this day on my newegg wish list just cuz I'm gonna use it on SOMEBODIES build or build myself something just so I can have it. Haha...okay all jealousy is done now, but I can't give you anymore help cuz of your cool case....okay so maybe I'll still help and just forever remain jealous. 

As for your bsod issues I agree with trying a touch more ram voltage to see what happens or drop the processor speed down just 1 notch and test it there with the same voltage. To set you HT Link just change the multiplier (it's listed as x.x Ghz right now, but the multipliers are exactly the same as the Northbridge though just listed differently).

Full...you have gained many cool ponits in my book cuz I can see the 360 controller wire hanging in your photos. My case will match my 360 (the Elite one not the regular white one this time) and the tv if I can get the color close. I may just match the 360 color wise since I like that flat/satin look of the elite case very much. I just bought some paint to test on things, but I think I'll need to add some white or grey base paint underneath it to try to match the 360 paint.

K


----------



## Viscarious (May 31, 2008)

I've had this case for two computers now! 

Its well designed and looks cool too. And as I've said before. I upgraded all my old stuff except a harddrive ( cause everyone loves extra space) and the case. 

Ok Full, I tried your exact settings and I couldnt get far into the windows startup programs before I got a BSOD! lol. Now when you say a touch more volts to the ram, are you saying give more then what YOU set or I set? I had it at 2.2v for almost _all_ of my testing. I'll try giving it 2.22 or a bit higher...and Ill try dropping the FSB one. BRB with results. =]


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2008)

you should see my case, its from 2001.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

update on trying those clocks that full uses. I tried 222fsb, 13.5x multi, vcore 1.375, cpu-nb link 1.8ghz, hypertrans volt 1.3v, southbridge 1.24v, and tried DDRv at 2.2, 2.22, 2.24, 2.26, 2.3. All booted into windows but would either lockup booting startup programs or BSOD when I try to load everest.  I also tried kickin up the vcore a bit too and still couldnt last long in windows. Its prolly my memory. Its not as great as the rest of my system.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> update on trying those clocks that full uses. I tried 222fsb, 13.5x multi, vcore 1.375, cpu-nb link 1.8ghz, hypertrans volt 1.3v, southbridge 1.24v, and tried DDRv at 2.2, 2.22, 2.24, 2.26, 2.3. All booted into windows but would either lockup booting startup programs or BSOD when I try to load everest.  I also tried kickin up the vcore a bit too and still couldnt last long in windows. Its prolly my memory. Its not as great as the rest of my system.



adjust your ram timings


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> adjust your ram timings



I think I set it to 800 mhz, 2t enabled, and all the clock settings to auto. Hmm...damnit my memory is terrible.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok my bios is an AMI and the only version number i can come up with is v02.61 on the bottom of the bios main screen (nothing like you were saying Kei in the post screen) (is there a way to slow down the post screen??) downloaded latest ver of bios from Asus and it's the one you mentioned Kei 1002 so i'm a little affraid so flash as i'm not sure it's right. my bios looks just like Fullinfusion's (pic on page before) but mine has "AI Overclock settings" on top fo that page.

i'm at 210/12.5x v1.280   if i up 10 more on fsb won't go into Windows( more volts?)

should i run ganged or unganged on memory ? whats the diff?

think there maybe other settings stopping me , will put some pics up of my bois later and of my case to(going to a SilverStone soon love that case!

thanks, SC,


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> Ok my bios is an AMI and the only version number i can come up with is v02.61 on the bottom of the bios main screen (nothing like you were saying Kei in the post screen) (is there a way to slow down the post screen??) downloaded latest ver of bios from Asus and it's the one you mentioned Kei 1002 so i'm a little affraid so flash as i'm not sure it's right. my bios looks just like Fullinfusion's (pic on page before) but mine has "AI Overclock settings" on top fo that page.
> 
> i'm at 210/12.5x v1.280   if i up 10 more on fsb won't go into Windows( more volts?)
> 
> ...



good questions?

i do know ganged (dual channel) unganged (single channel).


Hey Kei- I'm getting a new board Monday, mine fried right after we stop pm-ing.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

To check the version of the bios you're using you can check the post screen when you LITERALLY first turn the computer on. Just look in the upper right corner and you'll see a bios number. Another way to check it is to use the program called CPU-Z (if you don't have it get it as it's very useful for information) look at the "Mainboard" tab and it'll show the bios version about halfway down the tab.

If you're not on 1002 then definately flash up to it as it's made for these processor unlike the 802 which was made for the B2 stepping (the 'older' Phenoms) versions and has a few issues.

Memory wise run ganged which is also known in some parts as dual channel mode and is faster than single/unganged mode (64Bit vs. 128Bit).

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Cracker what ram timings do you have set now that it's on auto?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok Srgt, try this. Go here and download CPU-Z. http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

Once you run it, go to the 'Mainboard' tab and look at the box labeled 'BIOS' and look at the version #. =] 

As for overclocking... you might wanna try leaving the FSB at 200 and play with the multi till you cant load windows. Then go back to BIOS and up the voltage a bit and try again. If it continues to fail, then just ran at once of the multis you tried that loaded windows. I wouldnt go past 1.4v either for the CPU. Run your memory ganged for our chip. It just runs better. I remember reading somewhere that its cause the quadcore uses two memory controllers or something of that sorts... lol

Anyways, Kei is the real OCer of phenoms...hes the phenom king! but what I said is a good rule of thumb and prlly somewhat similar to what Kei might say. 

Hope this helps.

EDIT: damn I guess Im either a slow typer or Kei was way ahead of me on this post lol.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey Cracker what ram timings do you have set now that it's on auto?
> 
> K



i was running at 5-5-5-15. with this new board, i'm going do 4-4-4-18 or 12


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm retarded...thanks Cracker I was reading your post and Viscarious's at the same time and I meant to ask him that. haha 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

I dont have it set to auto right now. I've saved a OC settign so if I fail at attempting 3.0ghz then I just load a super stable 2.75ghz setting. =] Should I get those timings real quick? Also, do you want 1066mhz auto timings or 800mhz or how should I get info for you


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Whichever timings you were using when you had a bsod issue last time. What is your ram speed stock from the factory?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

At 1066mhz its 5-5-5-15 with 2.2v

But when I was testing the 3.0ghz setup Full uses I was running 800mhz with I _think_ auto settings and if I was using any other timings it was 4-4-4-12-16 2t


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Try again at 800Mhz but with relaxed 5-5-5-15-21  2T timings


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

what kinda volts? 2.2v and push it by .02 till 2.3v?


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Whatever the stock voltage is first then go up from there.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

:shadedshu

2.2v to 2.3v didnt work. On 2.3v I was able to boot in, load everest and make this...

http://img.techpowerup.org/080531/Untitled759.jpg

The 5-5-5-13 was an accident. Bios was trying to tighen timings and I missed it on that shot. : /

Shortly after saving that it locked up. I was able to boot all the way into windows and through startup programs till 2.3v, then it locked at the Welcome screen. <~ Prolly info no one needs but I dunno. =]


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Have you tried it at 15*200 with the exact same voltages yet?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I tried 15x200 but I didnt set the south, north or any other volts. Except maybe the ram's but it would have been 2.2v


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

See what happens first with 14*200 then move up in .5 multi steps if you can get any of them to work. Use the same voltages you just used for the last test with the ram at 800 5-5-5

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

well, 14x200 with all the same settings bsod'd. And you know what... I really dont need to push further then 2.7ghz. I can run everything on my pc just fine so I really dont need to go further with _overclocking_ however, now im going to try to get the lowest volt setup. Something I can get some basic older games running like bf2 live for speed and maybe cod4...

So now....Im going back to the beginning of this thread and going to try out some of the perimeters you used, Kei.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweet...funny you mention that as I'm now trying to find what the lowest parameters I can run are with the best speed. Usually when I overclock I take away ~5% of whatever the max clock I get it for that much more stability and to not put so much stress on the hardware...besides name 1 single game or app that has a recommendation for a 3.1Ghz Quad core lol.

I'm still working on it now but I know I can go up to 2.6Ghz on 1.168v Prime95 tested, and I can go up to 2.4Ghz 1.10v so I'm looking to get 2.9Ghz or so with the lowest voltage I can get. If 2.9Ghz requires excessive voltage in comparison with 2.8Ghz then I'll just stick with 2.8Ghz.

For benching of course I'll keep the hat trick setup in the corner since it's 100% stable anyway I just choose not to stress the hardware to that extent when it'll only get me 2-3fps or 2 seconds if that anyway .

I'll keep you in the loop, have fun finding your more permanent settings. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh yea, the new 65W Phenom X4 9100e is stock at 1.8Ghz 1.10v and has been clocked up to 2.4Ghz with still 1.10v so I had to see if I can do it...yep no problems as I can go to 2.5Ghz still stable but not 2.6Ghz.

That new low wattage Phenom is seriously efficient, it's almost scary seeing something with specs like that.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

haha, so I went back to the first few posts with you getting 3ghz at those low volts and well...

I seriously have no idea how you pulled that off. :cough: photoshop :cough:

jking but seriously crazy stuff now that I re-read that again. lol

Ok so I've got everything stock and running my mem at a bit lower 800mhz but at a nice and cool 1.8v. Next up is trying to see how low you got as far as ghz and volts but like you just said, keeping speed matched nicely with efficiency. 

On a side note...I can feel my room getting cooler!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

=] 

Stock speeds and vcore is at 1.088v. I cant go lower then 1.8v for my memory tho. =[ Im gunna try to get this vcore lower and its seriously getting too cold in my room. Im saving power from overclocking AND A/C! 







brb 

Oh and could you post your voltage and clocks for your hd3870?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

How does one set fan speeds for a fan that is getting power from the motherboard? Ie. 3 pin connected...


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, I can post CPU-Z validations if you wish of the more ridiculous clocks when I do them 

As I type I'm sitting at 2.9Ghz at 1.250v after doing a 31 minute AOD stress test (I love the timer in that program) and passing with flying colors on 1.265v. Hopefully 1.250v proves sucessful and then I'll possibly put up another AMD Geeks Level 3 stable post again. In order to get one (I already have 1 for my 4800+...well 2 but I didn't submit the 2nd one) you have to post a screenshot with SuperPi and CPU-Z....oh yea and in the same shot 10hours stable stress testing with Prime95 or Orthos (they may be accepting other programs now but I kinda doubt it).

As for the HD3870, I'll assume you mean the max clocks which ummm....well you know how I seem to be magic with hardware so take this and try but don't be shocked if you can't get them.

My max clocks for benching are a staggering 931Mhz Core clock and 1404Mhz (2808Mhz) Memory clock. My max stable all day clocks after backing down are 905Mhz Core clock and 1305Mhz (2610Mhz) Memory clock. All of these are done on a NON hardware modded card using ATi Tray Tools to increase the voltage slightly to 1.30v. I've first set these clocks in ATi Catalyst Control Center by modifying the profile information file I created and then clocking in RivaTuner, but I prefer to use ATi Tray Tools as I think it's a better program and far easier to work with though CCC is very good.

If you don't already have ATi Tray Tools I'd get it as soon as you can and start setting it up. You can clock far further than you can in CCC as the only limits software wise are what you put on yourself in the options (you can set max OC %).

Low clocks I have set right now are 574Mhz Core clock and 774Mhz (1548Mhz) Memory clock running on a miniscule 0.875v (though I've tested lower). I have to set the profile up to drop the voltage to the least tested voltage so far a bit later and I'll let you know what that is as well.

When the card was at the same voltage setting but on 600/1600Mhz I can play Crysis in 1024*768 with the 1.8Ghz Kuma setting on High at ~35-40fps. The only game that doesn't like the Kuma setup is Unreal but that's because it's optimized to use more than just 2 cores so it likes to use up all the CPU power it can get, but you can change that anyway so it's nothing. Everything else...and I mean everything plays just fine. I'm reworking the low power setup like I said earlier to see what I can do with all 4 cores activated on low volts.

Oh and your interwebz stealin cat is plotting against you and your airbed. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know about doing that as I'm letting my motherboard control the cpu fan speed right now (in the bios in the Hardware Monitor menu at the bottom). If you have a large cpu fan that can spin at less than 800 then make sure you disable the warning otherwise it'll think there is an error when the fan is spinning at low power because of that option. I have it set to optimal and it scales extremly well with temperature.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive got tray tool although I was using CCC's overclock but it doesnt have volt options. However, with tray tools, how do i make a profile? bit of a learning curve to tray tools. : /

Cant see how you do anything with tray tools as far as underclocking and undervolting...I cant go below the stock settings : / I set the underclock % allowed to 50% which was up from 20%.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

In ATi Tray tools you just right click on the icon and go to Hardware-->Overclock settings. From there you can do it all, clocking, voltage, fan speeds, benching, stressing, etc.

Set whatever settings you want in there and then click apply, after that just click to two check boxes that say Include in profile (one on the clock screen and one on the fan screen) and hit the disc icon at the bottom to save it. You can also have this start up as the default profile as well.

There is an option that will allow you to "emulate" CCC as well so it may be easier for you to get used to. You'll find it in the Tweaks menu under "Advanced", then go to the top pull down menu and choose CCC Mode Switch and hit enable. That's it and though it won't literally look like it, you'll see what it means by being like CCC. It's nice to have sometimes I think.

2.9Ghz @ 1.25v passed a 30 minute test in AOD so I'm gonna up the other clocks to see what I can get w/o too much voltage. Temps are fantastic right now with that crazy fan in there...40C under 100% load was the top with an average of 39C. It will go up of course once I change the Northbridge and all that jazz, but not by too much. Looks like I'll be just find changing that fan out to a 40CFM model and still getting very good temperatures, I'll test that later though before I decide. So far the 110CFM fan is only 2-3C cooler than the previous 78CFM fan which was 1C cooler than the ~60CFM fan. I figure I'll still be in under 50C with only a 40CFM fan on there which is awesome since 61C is the limit (though I prefer not to go over 50C if possible w/o excessive dBA).

So far so good, I'll keep you guys in the loop.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Am I running an old version or something? I dont see voltage options and the fan control isnt there, but that might be cause Im using a visiontek card.

version 1.3.6.1042


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh and...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok! Now I have it. Its a beta version you are using Kei. I have it now and am testing settings as, yet AGAIN...I cant get those exact settings you got.

Although...Its cause of the program. I cant see .875v in the volt options and I also cant get below 640 core clock..wtf?


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, I was just about to post a link to the newest version (I'm using version 1.47.1171). I don't remember if I actually installed the newest beta or not but either way this version is enough to get the job done.

Sweet clock on the 1.8Ghz setup, I don't know what the lowest voltage I could boot at for 1.8Ghz was, but I know it took me 0.976 to get it 100% stable. I guess I never ran the test at anything under that, but damn that's a nice clock. I imagine I could get it or at least close if I went after it considering I can do 1.6Ghz as low as 0.862v before I run out of multipliers and voltage options.

I just finished (about 10-15min ago) another 30 minute AOD test on 2.9Ghz 1.25v but this time I upped the Northbridge to 2.2Ghz still using 1.20v. I guess I'm gonna try to lower that voltage again as well. I know that 1.8Ghz is fine at 1.15v and I think I remember it fine at 1.10v so I'll see how close I can get to 1.15v but I think I might need more with the clock at 2.2Ghz.

I'll do the same for the HT Link but still using 1.20v as the next step up is 1.30v and I'd rather leave it stock then go to that for such a small overclock (2.2Ghz).

Haven't messed with the ram again but since I'm using the GeIL in there as well I won't be going very far on it as it's 800Mhz ram and not 1150Mhz ram though I know it's 100% stable all the way up to 1000Mhz. I'm leaving the HT Bus speed stock though as it goes best with the rest of the clocks I've got set so I'll try the GeIL at 1066Mhz again and see what happens.

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 1, 2008)

the guy that Devs Tray tools, needs a Team just like ATITool does, there is so much coding and driver revisions that the tweak apps need to be able to adjust to those new drivers.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got out a LiveForSpeed and I ran it at max settings and it ran super smooth. 70FPS avg. I got out of the game and Im at 29C.

Heading to bed now as I need to be up in 8 hours to drive 120 miles. Oh boy! Fun! >.>


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 1, 2008)

ok ,cpuz says AMI ver 0503 , should i flash with the 1002 that i got from asus?

i'll change to ganged on the mem, should i mess with my ran settings or just stick to playing with the cpu clocks for now only? speaking of which, will the bios flash help me in the way that i can't go more an just 210/12.5x , i just bump it up to 220 and can't get to windows, see the windows load screen then goes blank?

here's a  pic of my rig , hope i uploaded right?

yeah Vis, played LFS a bunch back in the day(when i had an isp that could do it) moved to the sticks and now i'm counting my latency with a sun dial, flipping satellite!!


SG,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 1, 2008)

make sure you select your specific motherboard, id suggest looking at the bios versions and compare, i am unsure about newer bios including everything previously, perhaps someone can confirm this or not


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Holy lord...I can't believe you're still on the 503 bios and it even booted at all! I didn't even think this cpu was supported with that bios but hey I learned something new today.

Right then, get on the website and make sure that you got the bios from out specific motherboard which is indeed named 1002 bios version. I don't believe there are others that are using the same number but still better be safe than dumb.

You should definately get some extra performance out of the processor once you flash up, do you even have all of the clocking options in the bios right now? Can you change multipliers for the cpu, ht link , AND the northbridge with the 503? I guess you probably can as this is an AM2+ board anyway but still. *shrugs*

Let me know once you've got the bios flash done and all is well. Once you do start clocking again though please start with the cpu multiplier only as it's the easiest and preferred way to overclock a cpu which is why these are special pieces. Normally AMD processors only come with the multiplier unlocked downwards (if you start with 11x you can go downward, but not up to 11.5x) which is good for getting a higher HT Bus speed through overclocking but it harder on everything else especially the motherboard as it was designed to run at only 200Mhz not higher. Since we have a multiplier that's unlocked both down and up so we don't have to risk unstability overclocking anything else if we don't have to.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

On another note I just stopped a stability test running overnight and am now checking it's true stability. For those that don't know what that means...

Steps to a stable cpu

1. Try your settings and run a quick 10-30 minute stability program of your choice
2. After finding good settings run a full bore stability test for 8-10 hours straight
3. After completion of the 8-10 hour test immediately begin using the pc for daily tasks and/gaming usage for approx. .5-2 hours.

Number 3 is the most important part of stability testing as even though you pass the big test the hardest part on the computer is immediately after the test and going back to normal usage without freezing.

I'm in that stage right now after doing another full on test but this time I put a twist on it to put the system under completly ridiculous stress just to see if it's work...

I first opened two instances of MemTest and set them both for 1200Mb each, second opened Everest System Stability Test and selected all but the memory and harddrive, third I opened Cinebench R9.5 for the multi processor test. I hit start on the two MemTest instances first, then immediately hit start on Everest, and finally start on the Cinebench test. 9 1/2 hours later I finally stopped the tests and I'm using the computer to make sure all is well.

That is a completely uncalled for amount of testing, but I wanted to get every drop of stress I could since Prime95 & AOD leave just a bit too much free ram for my tastes.

Normally the Cinebench R9.5 test takes approximately 14-15 seconds at this cpu speed (2.9Ghz, I know it was 14 seconds for 3Ghz last time I ran it), but with all this stress the test finally finished at a staggering 2 hours 3 minutes 7 seconds! All of the stability programs passed with no errors over then entire time they ran.

So far so good no problems even now 26 minutes after the test screenshot was taken (during the test).

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh yea, for the guys who've been away I've backed the cpu down about 5% from the max clock I can achieve stable (3.1Ghz) as I normally do. Now I'm working on getting the 5% clock with the lowest voltage I can get to ensure everything stays nice and cool and I'm not wasting energy or overvolting.

Viscarious is doing the samething too 

I'm sitting at 2.9Ghz 1.250v no problems at all which is better than 3Ghz at 1.3-1.35v and runs extremely cool. The max temp during that test was 41C except when I was opening the other programs and it touched 44C, but while the tests was actually going the temp was 41C 100% stable.

Considering that I'm 99% certain that I can put a low(er) 40CFM fan on the processor and still be easily under 50C and make absolutely no noise at 10dBA. During this test there was a 110CFM fan mounted which is approximately 2-3C cooler than the 78CFM that was there which is 1C cooler than the ~60CFM that is started off with. Even with the ~60CFM fan the temperature was only 48C with the processor and voltage set at 3Ghz at 1.35v so this new fan should still run it perfectly even if it gained 7-8C it still wouldn't be at 50C.

This is gonna be one quiet case!

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn you BestBuy! They're killing my patience on waiting til the new cards come out to pick up a second card. I'm still somewhat undecided on whether or not to get one of the newer cards or to just pick up a second 3870 or 3870x2...then they go and put their Visiontek card on sale for (Viscarious you'll be pissed about now) $129 w/o mail-in rebates!

That's a really really really really hard deal to pass up considering I really want a second video card. The only things I think I need left are a second video card and a really good sound card to be done with the system.

So what do you guys think...wait 17 days and buy either a 4800 series card or extra 3800 series card (3850, 3870, 3870x2) on the cheap or buy now? Hard choices indeed...

Hmm...I wonder how cheap the 3850 cards will be once the newer cards hit the market, guess it's time to start benchmark surfing again. If they get cheap enough I could buy 2 of those cards to add to the system...very interesting indeed.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

So I just got back from my trip. Got up early to beat sunday retreat home traffic so I had 0 problems getting to my destination, however, on the way home I ran into stop'n'go traffic three times. I saw some really cool wrecks today. =] Oh and a new mustang that got totaled. <~ woot at that cause Im a Camaro guy. 

48xx is how much better? If its like running two 38xx's then sure,wait. But if not then I'd say just get my card but at half the price I paid. FFS thats so lame.

So whats the final settings you got to work on that tweak you just did? I've settled on 1.8ghz at a nibbling 0.928v with my memory running 4-4-4-10-16-1t @ 1.8v. Everything is awesomely stable and runs games well enough for me! Surfs web fine and boots what seems faster then at stock and overclocked settings. That part is really weird. 

The only problem I'm having is with ATI tray tools. Everytime I save the power settings (core, mem, and volt), it resets the core and mem. And I STILL dont have an option to get to the 0.xxx volts that you can on your tray tools. The lowest I can select is 1.006v.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

That's what I'm wondering...if the 4800 series really IS better than running two 3800 series cards then I'd like one of those. If it's not then I just want another 3800 series card to put in the system. Right now I'm thinking I may just get another 3800 series card as I suppose I don't actually need a 4800 series card it's just something I 'want' but I guess won't have any real use for besides benchmarking.

My sensible side is saying it's gonna do me about as good as my 3.1Ghz setting on the Phenom, it's not gonna change the world...actually you may not even notice it at all. I also don't know what technical issues will be there when the new cards come out (driver issues, software issues, etc.) so it might be smart to go with the sure bet instead of the new latest and greatest.

Not to mention nobody knows whether or not Crossfire will work properly between 3800 and 4800 series cards, I can only imagine the scores you could get with a setup like this. I guess the one I'm interested in the most is the 4870 which won't be out for bit longer anyway...Tuesday just might be the day I finally have a 'full' spider.

K

Btw, I'm still running after that stability test with no problems. I'd say it's stable now after hours of use w/o a reset or a problem.  What happened with your setup or did you just go to sleep last night instead?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

I edited my post above with the info. Then I saw you post. And everything is answered there. =]


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Did you click the tab on the screen that says include clocks in profile (same thing with the fan settings), THEN hit apply at the bottom of the screen to actually change the clocks. After that you can hit save and it'll save them all. As for the voltage you have to add the other numbers yourself.

Just click the "..." next to the (haha that looks like a face...sorry) voltage option and input your own. Start with something just a little lower though so that you don't make too large a jump and crash without learning anything. I started with .975 and then went down the ladder.

I'm trying the Crysis demo on the settings I just told you about right now.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome! I though that might have been it but I didnt want to mess with something called 'VDDM' inside a program in windows without knowing exactly what it does. 

I've got the .975 running ok. Ima try out a simple game and be back in 10 or so. =]


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

I hate Crysis...it has to be one of the worst coded games I've played in a long time. Okay so maybe it's not that bad (it's close) but I'm watching my cpu usage while playing at 1280*720 (720p) on my monitor so I can keep it in a window and still see all the temps and usage. Well with everything running in the background the damn total cpu usage is still only 30%?!? I have 4 freakin cores and while I know it's not a quadcore game it could AT LEAST use up 2 of them like the other dual core games. Unreal 3...kills it in dual core mode (90-99% all day), in quad mode it uses a bit of the third core as well. Everything else I play uses plenty of power but Crysis just leaves it on the table. Perhaps there is a setting somewhere in the universe I haven't enabled that will actually use some of the power the game requires.

With that said, the game runs just fine at this setting averaging 35fps and 38C temps on the processor with 65C on the HD3870 also clocked (905/2610Mhz). The test was on Very High settings for everything except for Post Processing which was set to Medium because the motion blur gets on my nerves slightly...High isn't bad though.

I'm gonna play some Unreal for just a few to see how that works out (I'm calling 60fps right now no problems).

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

I just got done with some more awesome rally racing and ran at about 50-70fps the whole time. I saw 50 being the lowest. Onto COD4! :O

Do you know if I move my soundcard down a PCI slot, will it mess up settings or anything at all? I wanna move it down so that I can put this card fan in to blow air to to the video card and up to the rest of the PC.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweet...do you happen to be a GTR2 fan?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Gran Turismo Racing? oh and re-read my other post just above this


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope, I mean a driving simulator called GTR2 (no abbreviation). As for the sound card I don't think you'll have any problems at all moving it down a slot. And the cooling is definately worth moving it. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Vis, have you tried hitting 3Ghz on the Kuma setup (X2) yet? Since you've been able to get 'the same' low voltage clocks I can get why not try hitting 3Ghz on just 2 cores to see if it'll work?

I just checked back through the thread and I could hit 3Ghz in very low volts (1.20, 1.21v 100% stable) with 2 cores. That's put your chip at ~68W according to the dual core theory I put on the previous page.

I'm gonna check what the usage is again real quick to see how 3Ghz stacks up in dual core mode compared to the other numbers for energy usage (total system watts).

K


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

how cool is this phenom is better clock for clock @ higher resolutions that C2Q!

http://www.xcpus.com/forums/motherb...ttle-ground-when-cpu-gpu-collide.html?garpg=5


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

I remember seeing that , it's been said many times by myself and others that AMD processors while technically slower overall than some of the Intel processors play games much better. I really do believe that throughout all of my experiences. Nothing taken away from them at all because they're very good as well, but the AMD's just run 'better' to me, not faster just 'better'.

K


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> I remember seeing that , it's been said many times by myself and others that AMD processors while technically slower overall than some of the Intel processors play games much better. I really do believe that throughout all of my experiences. Nothing taken away from them at all because they're very good as well, but the AMD's just run 'better' to me, not faster just 'better'.
> 
> K



peole on XS are thinking its cause of lower lats with the memory and a faster interconnect speed ie HT vs FSB


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay I just booted up a ran a quick test at 3Ghz in Kuma X2 mode. I'm at 1.216v (didn't bother with 1.20v this time) and my stats are as follows...

Idle --> 172W
Julia --> 201W

With comparisons... (stock, low power X2 1.8Ghz 0.912v setting, and new X2 3Ghz 1.216v setting)

Idle specs
ST 210W
LP 148W
*NS* 172W


Everest Julia specs
ST 264W
LP 156W
*NS* 201W

That's not bad at all considering the 3Ghz setting is 69W compared to the 1.8Ghz 45W setting. Temps of course are of no concern as they're too low for me to even care about as usual even with the fan on uber low.

I'm gonna try out the 2.9Ghz setting as well which would be 55W at 1.10v if I can do it. It may require slightly more voltage...maybe less but I guess I'll see.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with the others over at XS as those do make a very large difference and are AMD's saving grace at this time. I can only imagine how good AM3 will be 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay 2.9Ghz 1.15v (haven't tried lower yet) 59W worth of greatness...

Idle specs
ST --> 210W
LP --> 148W
*NS* --> 165W

Everest Julia specs
ST --> 264W
LP --> 156W
*NS* --> 190W

That's an even sweeter deal than the 3Ghz setup and I may be able to go just a hair lower on voltage, but I'm not sure yet.

On another note I just remembered my brother is paying me back $50 he owes me this week...hmmm HD3870 for $80 out of pocket expense? I don't think I can find a deal better than that if I tried...well except getting a friend who works at BestBuy to buy it for me and then I don't even know what the price would be.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm. No, I didnt try the 3ghz lower volt kuma. However the LP setup Im using just ran COD4 perfectly! I had 40-50 FPS the whole time. I never got a spike or anything. Runs great! 

Ok, so. How much wattage is the 1.8ghz@0.928v setup? and in comparison, with the 2.9 or 3ghz?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh and should I do 15x or 240x12.5?


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

According to the way I'm checking them now you'd be at a whopping 24W (theory on the page back). I was using a different way to measure them before but it just doesn't seem accurate once I start to put some more math into it remembering the amount of cores. If I went on the old way then you'd be at 46W which wouldn't quite make sense to me...and further crazyness to the theory...

If my 2.9Ghz is rated according to the X4 125W theory then right now I'd be at 114W processor only and stock being 125W. That doesn't make sense as you see by the total system wattage numbers and the setting I'm using right now being 45W less power at idle which is far larger than 11W between 125/114. Now I'm going to do a test at X2 2.5Ghz with the stock 1.296v and see what readings I get.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

15*200 as it'll take far less voltage to do so.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

cdawall: check this out
http://www.xcpus.com/forums/motherb...ttle-ground-when-cpu-gpu-collide.html?garpg=2

Here's the screenshot QX9650





9850





I believe the cpuz was pasted in the pic. But I might be wrong?!?!?


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> According to the way I'm checking them now you'd be at a whopping 24W (theory on the page back). I was using a different way to measure them before but it just doesn't seem accurate once I start to put some more math into it remembering the amount of cores. If I went on the old way then you'd be at 46W which wouldn't quite make sense to me...and further crazyness to the theory...
> 
> If my 2.9Ghz is rated according to the X4 125W theory then right now I'd be at 114W processor only and stock being 125W. That doesn't make sense as you see by the total system wattage numbers and the setting I'm using right now being 45W less power at idle which is far larger than 11W between 125/114. Now I'm going to do a test at X2 2.5Ghz with the stock 1.296v and see what readings I get.
> 
> K



Okay so I'm at 2.5Ghz 1.296v stock settings but in Kuma X2 mode and here are my numbers...

Idle 176W
Julia 203W

So I'd say it's pretty obvious that we have to account for the cores by using another AM2 cpu (I usually use the 4800+ as it was already 2.5Ghz stock). We can't use the 6400+ which is 125W chip because we'd end up at 125W which obviously isn't the case. But if we use the 4800+ numbers then we'd be at 65W which is far more likely (I'll have to test the setup I build for my brother I guess) and once clocked we'd be able to get a good reference from there.

So with that said right it makes perfect sense that the 2.9Ghz setting is indeed 59W as the idle wattage was 165W and load was 190W. Compared to the 2.5Ghz setting which would be 65W the idle was 176W (11W more) and 203W (13W more). Considering the calculated wattage is 6W higher compared to 2.9Ghz (65W-59W) it's on very good faith that I say that your 1.8Ghz setting is indeed a crazy 24W and mine (.916v) is 23W.

Damn those are some crazy numbers...for us to achieve true 45W power we could try the following speeds......

2.5Ghz @ 1.08v
2.2Ghz @ 1.15v

2.7Ghz @ 1.088v would give us 50W and be damn fast as well

I think I'll stick with 2.9Ghz @1.15v for now and see if I can knock anything off of that to lower the wattage a bit. I highly doubt I can hit 55W with this as I'd need to get 1.11v and I just don't see that happening considering it takes 1.088v just to get 2.7Ghz to run and that's barely any more volts for a pretty large jump in clock speed. I think the best I can hope for is 56/57W at 1.14 or 1.13v but even that is pushing it.

Still damn good though...damn good indeed.

K

*Edit:* I'm at 2.9Ghz 1.136v (rounding it to 1.14v gives me 57W) passed 15 minutes of the ridiculous torture test I mention earlier with only 186W put out and sitting at 164W while I'm typing this so I'd consider that idle.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Hrmm.. this is becoming a bit confusing as  far as very to remember the settings and volts lol

I'm running 2.2ghz @ 1.12v right now. Unless you mixed up those numbers in your last post, I've got you beat. Oh and its also got a nb freq of 2.2ghz. =]

As for attempting 3ghz. Its impossible on this machine. There is SOMETHING preventing me from reaching it. I could clear post but when it got to the screen asking if I wanted to boot windows normally or not, it would freeze up. I got up to 1.3v before giving up. Oh well. I tried 2.9ghz too at 1.25v but it locked up and bsod'd me as I was typing a response. I love when that happens.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

That sucks, so I guess I got you beat with 2.9Ghz at 1.136v  I never tried the 2.2Ghz setting I was just saying what would mathmatically equal 45W to give you a ballpark of what kinda range you could use.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, nvm on that last tid bit as far as posting new clocks. Right after I posted that I locked. lol...

damnit


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

2.9ghz at 1.136v? Are you serious? What exactly do you set that to? I prolly couldnt get 2.7 off that voltage

edit: 100th post :O


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

*For your viewing pleasure*

Here's a shot of the CPUID info from Everest that I'm sitting on right now. I ran 15 minutes worth of the crazy stability test I spoke of earlier to see if it was even worth trying and it's passed with flying colors. Now I'm running on it w/o a reset to see if it'll fail during normal use before I give the full stress test a go maybe tomorrow or tonight when I sleep.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

huh, thats a bit odd. 

I just tested the super low volt setup we use, and it ran Guitar Hero 3 on max settings at 1400x900 at a locked FPS of 60. Didnt go up, didnt go down. Was wicked to see that as it was one of the reasons I upgraded my PC from an AMD 3800+ with a ATI X800XL lol 

The wierd thing about that is, I think Im running on a weaker setup then my old PC but its playing all the games way better and at way less power. This is seriously, the best combination of hardware I've ever owned. Wouldnt trade it for anything. Except maybe a 69 Camaro SS.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, sweet but remember that the Phenom is FAR more efficient than any other AMD cpu at the same clock speeds. That's why we can run at lower clocks and still do what they can or better. Name another processor that could play Crysis at 1.8Ghz on High at 35fps at 1024*768...oh yea with a 600/800Mhz clocked video card. 

K <---still chilling no issues 2.9Ghz 1.136v


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 1, 2008)

yea.... I couldnt do 2.9ghz. : /

tried up to 1.2v and then gave up. Oh well. I love 1.8ghz LP mode!


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

Amen, all hail LP mode 

So for the record what was the highest clock you were able to achieve stable?

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

Viscarious- have you tried using auto clock inside of AOD. I did it before my board crap out, i got up to 2.6ghz stock volts. if you do this, it will take it's sweet ass time. just a warning


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2008)

While we're on the subject of AOD, have you tried clocking in it at all? It's actually quite good and you may be able to find a clock you couldn't previously hit before. Then again you might not either so it may not be worth it considering you've got more than enough power right now anyway.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> While we're on the subject of AOD, have you tried clocking in it at all?
> K



me or Viscarious


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Vis


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

hey Vis what are your temps at stock? idle and load? (with AOD)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

what is AOD?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

AMD OverDrive


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> AMD OverDrive



it doesn't work on my mobo it crashes out


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it doesn't work on my mobo it crashes out



dude it did the same to me, but it work fine when i had the 9850 in. so i guess it's just the cpu.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

I had AOD but I installed vista 32 bit and just havnt got it back yet. I remember letting it try to autoclock and it took ten minutes to raise the FSB to 201. I canceled and went back into bios to do it myself.

And to answer you, Crackerjack, under 1.8ghz( 200x9) with 0.928v I sit at 28C idle and under the heaviest of apps, a sizzling 30C. As for my other clock speeds that are _actual_ overclocks, I remember getting a stable 2.7~ghz with 2.4ghz FB freq with 1.325volts. Actually, Im not quite sure what my absolute best overclock was. I didnt write it down or save a SS. 

And for your Q's, Kei, did you mean highest stable clock with min volt? No, I havnt tried clocking with AOD inside windows cause I'd expect the system to just lock up and crash if I moved anything. 

Heres a quick post, brb.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I had AOD but I installed vista 32 bit and just havnt got it back yet. I remember letting it try to autoclock and it took ten minutes to raise the FSB to 201. I canceled and went back into bios to do it myself.



something isn't right! i got to 212 in 5min, i thought that was long.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

:shrug:

Yea, I dunno what it was doing but it would take weeks to get to 3ghz. If it could even get that lucky.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

I run 24/7 now at 3.1 ghz @ 1.36 vcore with no problems.

All my OCing is done in AOD.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

wow... thats pretty, overboard lol


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

So far 'graphics card cheatin' Bytor is the only person on the forums besides myself to hit 3.1Ghz. I'm not 100% sure why the rest of you haven't been able to hit 3Ghz just yet, but I know he and I are on really good cooling systems. Also CJ also has the same cooling as me so he might be able to hit the same clocks.

Can the fan on that Zalman be changed out for a better flowing one? Also Vis, can you try doing 3Ghz on 1.4v in Kuma X2 mode for me? I'm very curious on whether or not you'll be able to do so and if not what's stopping you. Leave the ram at 800 5-5-5-15-21 on a healthy dose of voltage and everything else set to auto.

Also CJ try the samething in Dual Core mode to see if you can hit 3Ghz. Most of the chips I've seen can hit 3Ghz whether it's 100% stable or not is a different matter. Even though I hit higher than that I still only use 2.9Ghz as it's less voltage (significantly) and heat as well, plus it's close enough that it doesn't matter anyway.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

i'll have my board monday or tuesday, so i'll be working on oc/ing the cpu as soon as i can.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

'graphics card cheatin' Bytor   WTF???  Cheatin....  

Hell they had them on sale for $129 so I grabbed a 3rd one.   lolz


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

CJ, which board are you getting...the ASUS or the Gigabyte board? I know in your specs you list the 790FX Gigy but I'm not sure if you already have it or that's the one that's on the way.

K


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 'graphics card cheatin' Bytor   WTF???  Cheatin....
> 
> Hell they had them on sale for $129 so I grabbed a 3rd one.   lolz



This Phenom 9850 is so easy to get to 3.0 using AOD.

How the hell did I quote myself  lolzz


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 'graphics card cheatin' Bytor   WTF???  Cheatin....
> 
> Hell they had them on sale for $129 so I grabbed a 3rd one.   lolz



Haha, the world is such an unfair place. I think they should raise the price on your next time

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> CJ, which board are you getting...the ASUS or the Gigabyte board? I know in your specs you list the 790FX Gigy but I'm not sure if you already have it or that's the one that's on the way.
> 
> K



yeah i changed it, i'm getting the 790FX (Gigy)


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree, I had absolutely no issues getting to 3.0Ghz and the first time I tried it was in AOD as well just to see if it'd work. While every processor is not the same I still think that you guys can at least hit 2.9Ghz or so without very much trouble/voltage as long as we try with the multipliers only before bothering with anything else.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

I've heard that Gigy is a good board too, it was one of my 3 options when I was upgrading along with the DFI DK board. In then end...well I'm a pretty big fan of ASUS stuff so that's what I went with, plus I think it's the most well rounded out of all the boards. The layout on that Gigy is really nice though I think, and it has loads of features as well so it's just as good but.....the ASUS is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much prettier 

K


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, the world is such an unfair place. I think they should raise the price on your next time
> 
> K




Yeah yeah....

Just need a AM2 MB now to get my second rig up and running.  Going to throw my old 6000+ that runs great at 3.553 ghz, 2 extra sticks of Crucial Balistix PC2-8500 memory, and this 3rd 3870 video card.

Looking at getting another M2R32-MVP MB for this rig.  Sold mine a couple months back and now wish I didn't.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

we all seem to have the same setup: Me, Kei, Bytor and Vis

790fx boards
pretty much the same psu, which we all have enough power
but cooling i think might be holding Vis back. Bytor has no problem (water of coarse) Me and Kei have the same cooling, and his got 3ghz (I haven't got just because of my board, not the cpu)


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not throw it on one of the 790 boards, they run far cooler, are newer, and from what I've seen and done they can overclock an AM2 chip like mad! I'm still staggered by the HT Bus clocks I've done and seen on the 790 boards when used with an AM2 chip. It's almost like Intel FSB numbers...well okay it's not 500 but still it's hugely high indeed.

Even on the X4 I was able to hit a 100% stable 275Mhz HT Bus and went up to 286Mhz with no problems. Using a slightly lesser 4800+ I was able to go all the way up to 306Mhz HT Bus on just a 790X board which doesn't clock nearly as good as a 790FX board.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree on the cooling thing, with very good cooling you can overclock a processor far further and less voltage (prolly why I can do it oh so well) than on a warmer setup. When I was overclocking my old 4800+ a while ago I was using the stock cooling and could 'only' achieve 2.909Ghz on a super high 1.52v. I tried 3Ghz 1.55v but during stability testing it lasted only 6 seconds (literally) before bsod.

With the same processor on the same board I changed nothing but the thermal paste (Artic Silver Ceramique...my favorite) dropped the temps nearly 10C which is huge. After that I hit 2.975Ghz perfectly stable on only 1.50v...and tried 3Ghz again on the same voltage and it lasted 6 minutes and about 30 seconds before simply getting an error and stopping. No bsod, no freezing, no nothing it just kept working. I laughed and moved on as I didn't really care about the extra 25Mhz anyway so it wasn't worth going any higher voltage wise.

Either way good cooling goes at LOOOOONG way I'd say. I'm sure if I was on some uber chilly water I could get that 3.4Ghz to boot all the way into windows and run, I just prefer air as it's the hard way. 

I say change out that fan if you can or add some ventilation/exhaust to the case and help that processor out. What kinda paste are you using anyway...don't say stock cuz I'll beat you up and take your lunch money. 

My setup gets cooler by the day it seems since I keep working on optimizing the flow of air and you guys have seen my temps w/o water which are nothing short of phenomimal. <---heh I made a funny

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh yea, before I forget to say it we all have to remember that while the Phenom isn't guaranteed to hit any higher than 2.5Ghz there is also something more important that influences that speed.

NOT ONE of our boards are certified to hit anything more than 140W TDP (and that's only us ASUS guys right now) and even 3Ghz at stock 1.30v is 150W which is higher than any of our boards are advertised to hit anyway. 3.2Ghz is 160W and 3.4Ghz is a staggering 170W so that's a lot to ask of these boards rated only for 125W.

Sure the processor can prolly do it, but can the board even support that?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

hrmmm... I dont see how Im not on a good cooling setup. This zalman HS/F is freakin huge and from what I've seen shouldnt effect speeds. Iunno tho. with 1.8ghz, Im at 28c lol but as far as higher clocks go, I dont think its gotten over 50c load.


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

That's not bad temps, is that with Cpu Tweak enabled? My temps are definately lower than that even under 100% load and Cpu Tweak. That cooler though is a good one but what about the rest of your case setup? How is the actual airflow inside the case, any obstructions, how many and more importantly where are the fans in the case, etc.

The Zalman isn't going to cool as good as the Xigmatek we already know that much, but I bet you can run cooler still than what you're at right now considering I'm at lower with higher volts. What kinda thermal paste did you use and how much might I ask? 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting fact...2 out of 3 users with Phenoms I'm helping can't get 2.9Ghz. The only one that can is Bytor and he's using water so his cooling is far superior anyway. Another funny fact...the other two that can't do it yet are also both using Zalman 9000 series coolers haha. 

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

Viscarious- but what are the temps at 2.5ghz (fully stock, clocks and temps).


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Interesting fact...2 out of 3 users with Phenoms I'm helping can't get 2.9Ghz. The only one that can is Bytor and he's using water so his cooling is far superior anyway. Another funny fact...the other two that can't do it yet are also both using Zalman 9000 series coolers haha.
> 
> K



Are they trying to OC in Bios?

If so have them try in AOD.  I find that much easier to OC in.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Are they trying to OC in Bios?
> 
> If so have them try in AOD.  I find that much easier to OC in.



i had no luck in bios with my 790x, but with AOD was really easy. But with 790fx i'm going do the same thing with AOD, then use those same settings in the bios


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

back, Kei, couldnt do 1.4v kuma 3ghz. tried 1.3, 1.35, 1.4. 

with 1.4 i get the furthest with actually loading the vista bar with the lil green lines then it crashed.  

I used arctic silver 5 and I used a rice grain sized glob but I spread it before smacking the heatsink on there.

And yes, Im pretty sure that 'CPU tweak' is enabled in the BIOS menu. Always. On all my testing.


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

I see, maybe it's time you guys do try AOD like Bytor and see what you can get that way. I just noticed that my temps on 2.9Ghz 1.136v at idle are about 1-2C higher than your 1.8Ghz results with cpu tweak enabled and the fan blowing at only 623rpm out of 2000rpm.

AOD does seem to be really easy to overclock in and I use it when I want to test a setting instead of multiple resets to the bios over and over. That way I only get a single bsod instead of risking a bunch of them.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

alright. 

Not sure how amd overdrive makes any diff but I'll give it a shot. I'm going to draw up some 'schematics' of my case to show, maybe you can help me out if I overlooked something...


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Vis, have you used the onboard sound at all since getting the board? What do you think of it compared to your soundcard now? I'm going to be upgrading somewhat soon, but the onboard is so damn good I feel as though I can wait just a little longer and focus on the video setup and a few other things first.

I'm almost 100% certain I'll be buying that 3870 since my brother is giving me $50 this week anyway he owes me, so the next thing to buy will be either Vista64 and two more Patriot sticks or a new soundcard. I'm still not sure if I'm gonna go with 4Gigs or 6Gigs just yet (still using Patriot ram just mixing 1066 and 1150).

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure it's warmer in that case than mine by a pretty LARGE margin, but you're on a smaller mid tower case anyway so it's harder to cool anyway. But of course if you're willing to do some work...which could require cutting on your case then we can make it cooler. But I can FULLY understand if you don't want to cut as that is a PRETTY ASS CASE!

K


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> i had no luck in bios with my 790x, but with AOD was really easy. But with 790fx i'm going do the same thing with AOD, then use those same settings in the bios



The only problem with BIOS OCing on these processors is that you cant OC each core alone.

I have found that on my 9850 Core2 is my problem.  I can only get it stable at 2.8 ghz, so OCing in BIOS is limited to 2.8 ghz.  

In AOD I OC the cores as follows:  

Core0: 3.0, Core1: 3.1, Core2: 2.8, Core3: 2.9


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Indeed, that's the HUGE advantage to using AOD, it's nice to know that core is your problem so maybe I shoulda pointed that out earlier. I remember on my 9500 my core that would clock the lowest was core 2.

I haven't tried to see which is the lowest core on this processor as I haven't really had any problems at all.

K


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> alright.
> 
> Not sure how amd overdrive makes any diff but I'll give it a shot. I'm going to draw up some 'schematics' of my case to show, maybe you can help me out if I overlooked something...



Try this Vis.

Open AOD and click the performance control tab.

Uncheck Select all cores ( left side halfway down)

Now find the core multiplier sliders and change them a little to try and find how high you can go.  There is one for each core.

You may have to bump the Vcore up some, but first try it with out doing so.  (the first slider to the right of the multiplier sliders)

When you get it set just hit apply and wait for the settings to take.

I had to mess around with it till I found my 9850's sweet spot.  Alot of lockups and restarts.

Just leave the other setting at default for now and see what you get.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

omg, thats amazing! TY so much Bytor! I will try this right away! 

Heres some crappy MS paint skillz to show airflow. I did this in 5 min so f-off. =]

BACK: http://img.techpowerup.org/080601/Case - back.jpg
OVERHEAD: http://img.techpowerup.org/080601/Case - corner.jpg
FRONT: http://img.techpowerup.org/080601/Case - front.jpg
SIDE: http://img.techpowerup.org/080601/Case - Side.jpg

Mk...back, also a side note when using AOD...set all settings in the jumperfree menu to auto or default. : / 

INSTA-CRASH!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont have the side fan running right now cause its a LED fan and kinda loud so its unplugged. Oh and stock speeds and volts is 38C

Oh and also Kei, would you say the onboard sound card is equal if not better then the SB audigy 2 gamer...I just had this since my last PC so...I threw it in there lol


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

I only use onboard sound cards.  Don't want to waste a slot on one.  lolz.

Here are some pic's of my cooling mods Vis.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

ok...what are all those fans for? and why so freakin' many? Are those stacked up twice!?

Oh and what is this 'AMD LIVE!' setting in BIOS?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

If I move the 12.5x slider to 13x on the first bar, my system crashs. Instantly after accepting the AMD is not responsible agreement.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Live!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

oh, wait. I just was able to move the 2nd core up to 13x. 1st core doesnt like anything higher then 12.5 I guess. Going to try more stuff out. 

will be in the loop as Kei says


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet, let us know what you can get. As for the soundcard I was actually asking if you've tried the onboard and how good do you think it is compared to the card you have in there right now. I personally think the onboard sound is really good (best onboard I've ever heard by far).

I'll still be changing it up later on as I like dedicated sound cards plus since I'm using this pc as a super multi do everything setup I need to make sure that watching my movies is in 1000% perfection. The onboard does a wonderful job but I know the difference a good...no great soundcard can do. I'm looking at the ASUS (haha) Xonar cards right now as they're gorgeous looking and PCI as well (well the DX2 or DX is anyway). I have to have one that does either Coaxial or Optical out as I have my computer hooked into my surround sound that I use for my XB360 and everything else. I do use headphones at night though only, but 99% of my sound is provided by my reciever and I'm about to buy another one but with 7.1 sound this time as I'm only using 5.1 because the 360 only supports that high. With the PC doing my movie duties now I can move up to 7.1 sound and get everything out of my movies (sound wise and more specific resolution). The computer helps a lot when watching movies as the native resolution for my monitor is 1360*768 and the XB360 doesn't use that as native (1280*720) so I get a very small quality hit when using that. Watching things with the computer is better with the monitor and the sound so it's an easy win win and takes less power since I can lower the settings on everything.

I'm thinking about modding the case and putting the HD DVD drive inside here as a fixed drive since that's how I use it lately anyway.

Okay I'm off to mod my steering and pedal box so I can play some RACE07 for a bit.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

OH YEA! Here's a nice bombshell for you guys, I was curious on how the Xigmatek could cool with just a 40CFM fan on there like I told you guys I may be doing earlier. Well I'm DEFINATELY going to be doing it now as I just set the 110CFM fan on there now to silent which gives me ~621-630rpm fan speed out of the 2000rpm that it'll do at max.

Max temps on the high power setup...47C averaging only 46C! This was when doing the crazy stability test that I told you guys I started doing earlier so under Prime95, Everest, or AOD it'd run even cooler!

I think the best part is that since the fan was only spinning at 628rpm during the test that means it was flowing LESS than 40CFM as the 120mm fan (same make) spins at 800rpm when at it's max flow rate. That's not bad at all...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

Speaking of sound cards and fans...

I just added a 120MM fan to the front CDROM bay and have my case door open to suck in cool cool cool air. Thats pushed straight back to the zalman...however...Its loud. My Pc is quite a bit loud. prlly overall in the high 20db range or mid 30s even. (guesstimating!) BUT~! my CPU is at 33-34C idle rather then 38C from before. Wonder if the noise is worth it...

Sound card...WOW! The audigy 2 only supported 5.1 and CD quality at its best. If I can get this 'Blackhawk' program running right for my 5.1 headphones then I'd be set...As for now though..I was just watching the office ( fav show ) and I could hear all sorts of stuff I NEVER heard before. I also noticed some subtle changes in COD4 and LFS (turbo spools and way cooler understearing sounds of the tires slipping and hoping lol)


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

having problems with setting the surround sound up through soundmax's Blackhawk program. I plug in the green, black and orange plugs but only the green and black is getting sound (green way more then black, can barely hear black). Went to their site and its under construction. Eff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I only use onboard sound cards.  Don't want to waste a slot on one.  lolz.
> 
> Here are some pic's of my cooling mods Vis.



you basically have the same Case i do, Antec SX830


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn, that sucks I'd help you out but I use Coaxial cable to connect to my reciever that or optical. I'm not sure how to wire up the rest of those as before I only used the green though with headphones you should only need 1 wire anyway or hook in with USB if you have it.

The Blackhawk is absurdly good though as you now know.  It picks up a lot of sound that would otherwise be lost and it changes the atmosphere in games and movies a lot.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea...Im usually behind on technology until I cant run stuff anymore. Then I go balls to the wall on getting a kickass setup.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> ok...what are all those fans for? and why so freakin' many? Are those stacked up twice!?
> 
> Oh and what is this 'AMD LIVE!' setting in BIOS?



There are only 5 fans on those rads.  The ones below them are just fan housings acting as shrouds.

eidairaman1,

Not sure what a Antec SX830 is, but mine is a Chieftec Aluminum Dragon


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

Bytor, what kinda system is that? Or is it custom? I had a water cooling system a few years ago but it was really cheap and air could of done better. I think I still have the waterblock for the cpu but I think I threw out the hoses and radiator. : /


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

SO...

I think this may be something to explore and I will in a few after my torrent of The Office season 4 finished but...

I noticed that the 24pin connector on my mobo wasnt all the way on. It was sitting up off the top part by a few millimeters. It was plugged in but not ALL the way down! :O!

Maybe this is what is blockin my 3ghz! Will test and reply back!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 2, 2008)

nope, nvm. Hmm. I could take back my phenom to frys and trade it for another!

Hmm. Ill think about this. And look for the receipt. : /


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

M3A32-MVP & Phenom 9850
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/317032-m3a32-mvp-phenom-9850-a.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Bytor, what kinda system is that? Or is it custom? I had a water cooling system a few years ago but it was really cheap and air could of done better. I think I still have the waterblock for the cpu but I think I threw out the hoses and radiator. : /



Custom:
1 Swiftech MCP355, 1 MCP350 Pumps both w/Petra's Tops, D-Tek Fuzion CPU Block, 2 MCW60 GPU blocks, Black Ice Extreme 360 & 240 Rads, 5 141 CFM Delta fans, Swiftech Micro Res. 

All inside and outside (lol) a Chieftec Dragon Aluminum case.

Have since removed the res. and added T-lines and also split the loop into 2.  CPU & GPU.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 3, 2008)

Ive found an interesting setup.

215x13.5
NBx11
1.325v
mem 800mhz 5-5-5-15-22-2T

I can boot and load a few programs then crash randomly. I've got 

215x13
NBx10
1.3125v and same mem settings runnning now and its a bit more stable. Tryin this out for a 'high power' setup for more demanding games.


----------



## HAL7000 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, I don't know if you've seen but 3.5Ghz has already been done on this chip though I haven't checked the status lately to see whether or not it's 100% stable yet. I know that 3.2Ghz has been done stable already though and obviously 3Ghz is more than perfectly 100% stable. Your mileage may vary as no two pieces are alike. Mine has tested at multiple 3Ghz configurations and not had a hiccup once.
> 
> K



Kei ....I don't overclock but found this overclock extremely interesting.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=183025


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, thanks Hal I've known the guys over there for a while now.  I haven't really tried to clock it that high though as it's far more than I need anyway. I can get 3.1Ghz easy though and it'll boot at 3.2-3.4Ghz but not get into windows though.

K


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

HAL7000 said:


> Kei ....I don't overclock but found this overclock extremely interesting.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=183025



yeah i seen that today,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> nope, nvm. Hmm. I could take back my phenom to frys and trade it for another!
> 
> BTW Bytor, the Case i have is here
> 
> ...



I dont think they will allow you to trade your CPU just because it doesnt overclock well, also they do test the parts on spot nowadays, some places charge Restocking Fees aswell.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 3, 2008)

ok all flashed up to 1002 , noticed a couple of changes in the bios like ,core down, that wasn't there  before(think i'll stay at 4 for now, thank you) 
so Kei you were saying  (see if i got this right)just do the cpu x  not the fsb as the board was designed to say at 200 mhz , and to set the cpu x down lower than it is now (12.5x standard) but isn't going down slower?? the reading i was doing (i could have read this wrong) said raiseing the fsb speeds the whole machine up and you can lower the cpu x thus running cooler??
whats the difference between the fsb and the HT or are they the same multiplyed be the NB??

(yikes, what a rookie)

you were talking about 2 3870's vs the new 4800's , well here i got a stock cpu speed, old bios, 2x 3870's OCed in ati OD @ 827/1166, running R6 Vegas, 

fraps reporting 60 fps @1600x1200. that good??(weird is it's a solid 60, not a frame over, ever!)

and Ati overdrive says stock clock speeds, while GPUz says bumped up ones , thats weird.

talk to ya's        SG,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like VSync Enabled unless if the App has a Max FPS hold Position.


Srgtgoat said:


> ok all flashed up to 1002 , noticed a couple of changes in the bios like ,core down, that wasn't there  before(think i'll stay at 4 for now, thank you)
> so Kei you were saying  (see if i got this right)just do the cpu x  not the fsb as the board was designed to say at 200 mhz , and to set the cpu x down lower than it is now (12.5x standard) but isn't going down slower?? the reading i was doing (i could have read this wrong) said raiseing the fsb speeds the whole machine up and you can lower the cpu x thus running cooler??
> whats the difference between the fsb and the HT or are they the same multiplyed be the NB??
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> ok all flashed up to 1002 , noticed a couple of changes in the bios like ,core down, that wasn't there  before(think i'll stay at 4 for now, thank you)
> so Kei you were saying  (see if i got this right)just do the cpu x  not the fsb as the board was designed to say at 200 mhz , and to set the cpu x down lower than it is now (12.5x standard) but isn't going down slower?? the reading i was doing (i could have read this wrong) said raiseing the fsb speeds the whole machine up and you can lower the cpu x thus running cooler??
> whats the difference between the fsb and the HT or are they the same multiplyed be the NB??
> 
> ...



Yea, I think we got some words crossed in our talks. Leave the BOARD at 200Mhz (that is called the HT Bus) and overclock using the CPU multiplier only. Raise that until you can't get it to boot into windows anymore at the stock voltage (1.30v which will show as 1.296v more likely in CPU-Z).

After you can't get it to boot into Windows anymore on that voltage then go back one step to the last number you could get it to boot into Windows at. Run a stability test of some sort (Everest, AOD, Prime95, etc.) to see whether or not that speed is stable at all or will just boot. Once you've figured that out if it's stable then we can move on up the ladder to see what we have to do to get higher. If that's not stable then as it's the highest you've been add just a little cpu voltage...say go up from 1.30v to 1.325v...then run the test again and see what happens. If that doesn't work then raise the voltage again by a little, keep doing this until you either get it stable OR get to 1.40v.

You can also find the setting to test by going into windows at stock speed (200*12.5x) and with the stock voltage (1.30v) go into the Performance tab and raise the multiplier 1 tick mark and hit apply. If it doesn't freeze after a few seconds (give it 5-10 seconds of not doing anything) then go to the next one. If that works keep raising it by 1 tick until it finally freezes or bsod's.

Please remember the setting it won't do/go past and then set that setting in the bios so that you can try a stability test with it. Leave the ram and everything else at stock speeds (leave the ram at 800Mhz with 2T enabled).

Let us know what you can get, but don't be alarmed if you can't go to terribly far on the stock voltage as some of us can and some can't. Depending on your cpu cooler (a huge part of this) and your airflow and power supply situation you'll be able to get close to what we can or better.

If you wish to find out the highest speed quicker you can always downcore (the new option you spoke of) and go to 2 cores only still with the same voltage (1.30v) and try that way. Since you're using less cores it will result in far less heat AND the biggest bonus is that it will take less voltage to reach the same speed. Meaning...it takes me 1.25v to get 2.9Ghz 100% stable on my system when using all four cores. The same 2.9Ghz using only two cores is stable at as little as 1.136v for me. That is a HUGE difference as I'm sure you'd agree.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

60fps is the golden number that everyone is shooting for as that's the best we can use anyway (unless you're using one of those 120Hz monitors...and then I'd hate you ). The minimum number of fps you want to try to play a game at is 30fps as that's when the human eye is most sensitive to drops in frames so try to stay above it at all times.

With two 3870's I highly doubt you'll have any problems not achieving 60fps in almost any game that you play with close to any settings you want. The reason that it's staying locked at 60fps is like EI said...Vsync is enabled which will lock it to your monitors refresh rate...which is 60fps and not 120 which means I still like you. 

K

Btw, as long as BestBuy still has some 3870's I'm gonna pick up another one tomorrow afternoon. I'm pretty sure they'll have some left as not too many people buy video cards from my bestbuy strangely. That's koo with me...they can start buying AFTER I've got mine.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

*For those who can't get 3Ghz...and those who want more*

You should really read this article/interview and keep your heads up 

http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=2&id=2569&pg=4

I knew there was a reason I could boot far higher than 3Ghz...interesting what the future holds with these monster processors.

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks Kei , i'll give it a go, just sitting here transfering some files from 1 drive to the next and have AOD open watching the temps and core 3 seems to be doing everything but the clock speeds on all cores going crazy! up to 4500, must be a glitch , huh,

think my case sucks though as the temp is 43c w/frt and side covers off, which the same at idle w/all covers and side fan on, air flow must suck

thinking about a Silverstone w/a good water kit,  case and kit about 500, ESA looks cool but doesn't support ATI

case  http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=tj10&area=

cooling kit  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076


SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Well i'm back in the game now with the water cooler K...
I ripped apart the thermaltake big water760i and used all the parts except the housing.
I fixed the rad to the rear outside case and mounted the pump and holding tank on the floor of the case and picked up 2 90deg angled brass fittings....
It sure likes the cool outside air compared to having the whole setup mounted in 2 drive bays..
Talk about coooool now... Idle at room temp 23c... MAX load 43c... thats tested using Prime95 @3.24GHz... finally found a new setting thats been stable for 11hrs now... using a multi of 13.5...... If i don't head out to work I'll post a few shots tomorrow after i get it all buttoned up.. Going to try different fan  combinations and need to get a few other fittings to make it look like a custom job.. Looks great now but im picky lol


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

Good lord! What voltage are you on for the 3.24Ghz setting now...those are fantastic temperatures on both idle and load. Now that you're running even cooler are you able to use lower voltages to get higher speeds or are you just now able to bump up the voltage higher since it'll still be cooler anyway?

Very very nice though...amazing temperatures, almost make mine seem overheated haha. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Same voltage @1.375... I have the A/c blowing into the room so that's helping K...
I think i just hit the magic number today... Posted up 1st crack and havent had a bsod all day... I think it could be the ram helping out teeheehe (alot)
I'm going to mount the fan in the morning so it's pulling the air through the rad instead of pushing... I believe the temps will fall even more...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Good lord! What voltage are you on for the 3.24Ghz setting now...those are fantastic temperatures on both idle and load. Now that you're running even cooler are you able to use lower voltages to get higher speeds or are you just now able to bump up the voltage higher since it'll still be cooler anyway?
> 
> Very very nice though...amazing temperatures, almost make mine seem overheated haha.
> 
> K


Unlike your phenom K, mine wont run low volts..


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah...so no 2.9Ghz at 1.25v 100% stable for you then?  I've got that with awesome temps too...like I said earlier (I think) even with the fan only blowing 628rpm out of 2000rpm the temps STILL are only 47C max with ~46C being the average. If the fan is on max speed then the temps even with all 4 cores running are still only 40C @ 100% load.

I think I may start playing a little again to see if I can get just a little bit over 3.1Ghz higher, but I'm not sure if that'll happen w/o big volts really. I can't wait to get one of the new chipsets when they finally come out (SB750). This one is awesome to me, but those are supposed to be like magic.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

I just checked for leaks and all is dry, but i still have air bubbles running through out the system
I think since the rad's in n out are on the bottom im getting air at the top side of the rad... but after i take the rad off i'll flip it upside down to remove what might still be in there.. temps will likely fall even more im hoping


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

hey when i upload a screen shot at what resize will give the best image?
The last msg was horrible.. i tried 1200... to high?


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 3, 2008)

does anyone know what the defaults for  nb chip voltage, cpu-nb multiplier, cpu-nb voltage suppose to be?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> does anyone know what the defaults for  nb chip voltage, cpu-nb multiplier, cpu-nb voltage suppose to be?


nb 1.20v... cpu-nb 10x... and not sure about the cpu-nb voltage... if i had to guess it would be 1.20v as well but double check with K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

SB is also 1.20v


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks,  that gives me a start until they fix the other issues,  we're already up to a new bios 901.    603, 702, 804, 901 w/in the past few months.     geeeeeez.  maybe i can adjust the cpu-nb multi and be able to up the fsb to over 204 (like it worked in bios 603)


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> nb 1.20v... cpu-nb 10x... and not sure about the cpu-nb voltage... if i had to guess it would be 1.20v as well but double check with K



Yep, that's them  I'm off to BestBuy to see a man about a graphics card 

K

Btw, don't tell Bytor or he'll go there first!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh boy...wish I could go get a second. Actually...I dont need one. But I still want another!



> I dont think they will allow you to trade your CPU just because it doesnt overclock well, also they do test the parts on spot nowadays, some places charge Restocking Fees aswell.



Fry's is awesome. You can take back anything for whatever reason and they'll take it back. Except remote control heli's and busted TV screens. They only ask whats wrong with it and I just tell them its cause me problems, dunno what it could be but problems! Then they give me a refund and I go get another phenom...

What'd'ya think? Should I go get a diff Phenom and still if I got a lemon. Keep in mind I cant go over 12.5x on the first core in AOD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

hey if you own a blackie and she wont o/c then I WOULD! Mabey you'll be lucky like me and get two that o/c really well.. 6400-9850


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 3, 2008)

Well...Its weird. I can get stable BIOS clocks of a max of 2.7ghz. But if I try to OC through AOD then I cant get my first core above 12.5x

So after I burn a new CD to jam on the drive over, I'll take her out and get me a new one. =] 
Cya in a few hours.


----------



## Jetracers (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey guys just got my 9850 last thurs havent had chance to max her out yet I've ran stable at 2.7Ghz already, but here is my real question if i leave my bio settings on auto my volts are way up there running stock speeds, so i've set it to 1.25 in bios yet when i boot up they're higher, the volts stay down when idle but when under load they jump all over the place to from 1.31 to 1.46V so could this be caused by poor volt regulators on my MB or by me maxing out my current power supply, or something else.
Thanks in advance,
J
Also my board is 570 series, Gigabyte GA-M57sli-s4 (rev 2), and Power supply is Nzxt pp500 500watt, 4 seagate hds, dual 7950gt and 1 pci tv tuner, any other info in system specs to left.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Jetracers said:


> Hey guys just got my 9850 last thurs havent had chance to max her out yet I've ran stable at 2.7Ghz already, but here is my real question if i leave my bio settings on auto my volts are way up there running stock speeds, so i've set it to 1.25 in bios yet when i boot up they're higher, the volts stay down when idle but when under load they jump all over the place to from 1.31 to 1.46V so could this be caused by poor volt regulators on my MB or by me maxing out my current power supply, or something else.
> Thanks in advance,
> J
> Also my board is 570 series, Gigabyte GA-M57sli-s4 (rev 2), and Power supply is Nzxt pp500 500watt, 4 seagate hds, dual 7950gt and 1 pci tv tuner, any other info in system specs to left.


Boy thats a tough one...but if i would bet money on that I'd say its mobo related... my old asus mobo would fluctuate like what your reporting and i also changed the psu but it kept doing the same thing... it wasn't until i got the new mobo that the volts stay nice and tight... Have you tried to update your Bios.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Well im almost done... Just need to insert foam where the hoses go through the rear of the case and button up the case... its not as fancy as the other guy's photo's but not bad for a bigwater mod hey...also keeps things nice and coool 
The Patriot sticks run HOTT!!! @2.3v stock you cant even hold your hand on the side of them.. I ordered the fan kit for them so in go the corsair sticks for now and now i get bsod with my 3.24GHz settup... the ram helped out alot... and thanks K for the recommendation of the Patriot ram..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey K.. are we going to have a pissn match in Mark06 now that your getting your 2nd gpu?
I'm up for it hehehe... I may cheat a little now since the cpu's temp is even better now then last night... I think im going to try the setting of 1.50v where the air cooler hit 80+c that night lol... just wanna see how hot she runs for the cpu test.... 
Good luck and hope the 2nd card dosn't give ya any problems


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'll reply to everyone's posts in a bit but I'm making sure I got these cards set up right. I just put the 2nd one in so I'm about to check on getting the clocks in sync and run some benchmarks too.

The force is strong with that 3870X2 though...you might get me.

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Kei and Fullfussion, whats the serial number and OPN Number on the Box of yalls Phenom Cases? Whenever you get around to lookin I'd like to know, thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey Kei and Fullfussion, whats the serial number and OPN Number on the Box of yalls Phenom Cases? Whenever you get around to lookin I'd like to know, thanks.


I'll give ya the OPN: HD985ZXAGHBOX 
Sorry cant give ya the serial dude... Can i have your SS# lol
haven't registered it yet so i cant give it to ya


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks, I'll reply to everyone's posts in a bit but I'm making sure I got these cards set up right. I just put the 2nd one in so I'm about to check on getting the clocks in sync and run some benchmarks too.
> 
> The force is strong with that 3870X2 though...you might get me.
> 
> K


lol i had twin 3870's and they ran real good but the x2 had a very slight edge compaired to the twins... MMmm Twins.. Oops sorry mind was wandering


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 3, 2008)

I couldnt take back my processor. Fry's has a 15 day return on processors and I was at the 16th day lol. Damn. 

Oh well. Its not like I'd need or usually run 3ghz. I just want to have bragging rights. So now I have the same phenom in there curing new paste. Im not using arctic silver this time. My Zalman came with some paste and I used it so I can save my good stuff for later. Not sure if theres a difference with the two as Im only running the phenom at LP settings (1.8ghz) but it seems there MIGHT be a 1c difference. Again, not sure as its only been in for an hour or so and no where near cured.

Last night I ran with those weird settings that I posted, something like 215x13 and a nb of 11 and it ran great all night. I only played music and COD4 but that was like 4 hours worth of uptime. It was around the 43-45C area and really warmed up my room so I dropped back to LP settings. 

Thats all I have for now on a recap. Oh and nice modded bigwater, full. Not bad at all!


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 3, 2008)

mine :
OPN :  HD985ZXAGHBOX
S/N:  9492214C80246


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I couldnt take back my processor. Fry's has a 15 day return on processors and I was at the 16th day lol. Damn.
> 
> Oh well. Its not like I'd need or usually run 3ghz. I just want to have bragging rights. So now I have the same phenom in there curing new paste. Im not using arctic silver this time. My Zalman came with some paste and I used it so I can save my good stuff for later. Not sure if theres a difference with the two as Im only running the phenom at LP settings (1.8ghz) but it seems there MIGHT be a 1c difference. Again, not sure as its only been in for an hour or so and no where near cured.
> 
> ...


thanks Vis... Appreciate it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

Lord K... oh lord K where ya at buddie? the twins working ok for ya? Dam it's quiet in here...
No cpu fan running makes ringing sounds in my ears lol
Ok K... whats the scoop? you happy with the xfire cards?
Im die'n here man..  whats your scores?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

well @1.500 core volt running Mark06 the cpu hit a high of 54c on water vs on air @ the same volt which  gave me 80+c temps (EEK)... Hmm think im going for a double looped h20 rad next week and drop those temps again


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea, get a really big reservoir so if you do run that fast or around there, you wont boil the water in the lines lol. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

lol V... I hear what your saying... just finished playing GOW for close to 2hrs and temps are 42c Daym and thats bumping the core from 1.3750 to 1.3850


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay I just ran a quick test at 3Ghz cpu settings with everything else stock. Only the Diamond card was overclocked at all just to match the stock clock of the Visiontek card which is a completely normal 796/2340 so I just matched the Diamond card to that.

No tweaks were done to anything and like I said everything was bone stock except for the cpu which was at 200*15x for 3Ghz.

My score was 15,261 on that run. I'm not sure how much I can get out of it as I still haven't tried to clock the cards but when I clocked the Diamond by itself when I had just the single card I was able to go from 11,664 up to 13,013 with only the graphics card overclock. I think it's safe to say that I can get a nice healthy boost out of the system as long as the Visiontek card will overclock well and/or I don't have any conflicts with the Diamond overclock since I'm using two different cards.

This Crossfire things is very new to me so it'll take some getting used to and tweaking to get everything perfect. The only other Crossfire setup I did was when I was bored one night so I bought 2 2600XT's from BestBuy one night since they were on clearance for $90 (for both)...I knew my brother needed a small graphics card so I figured just buy both and let my curiosity have some fun for a night.

I'll let you guys know how it goes but so far RACE07 now runs BUTTER smooth...well to clarify, the game ALWAYS ran perfectly smooth, but replays for some reason would hold 60fps but would stutter strangely every few seconds. Now there are no problems at all.

I'm using Cat 8.2 drivers right now and I'll end up testing all the way up eventually after I get used to having two cards to deal with. I wish I could just overclock them as one sometimes but I suppose it does have a huge benefit to being able to do them seperately like out Phenoms...a match made in heaven. 

Hey full...what's your 3dmark06 score anyway?

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2008)

I just read your posts...HELL YEA I love these cards! They just might get another friend once the prices drops through the floor on the 3850 cards...just a thought even though I don't "need" it...it'd just be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty with 3 of them in there as 2 looks just oh so right for some reason.

I now feel as though I have a 'complete' spider...okay minus the sound card.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 4, 2008)

sound cards arnt in the list for the platform. however...Theres one 'in' the platform. In the form of onboard sound!

Hmm, Im down to 1.6ghz and .912v but temp is at 30-32c! wtf!? arctic really is better even at low low speeds and volts.

going to try to get into the .8volts...brb =]


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet! AOD! I forgot about this again... Ok. Im already down to .88v =]

Also, in AOD, is there a way to lower these bars without using a mouse?

Wonder what I could get with 1 core...and 1.6ghz. Its like going back 8-10 years but maybe I can get .6 volts. omg! gunna try it out just for kicks.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2008)

Haha, I don't know if you can actually do that since the bios only lists voltages of .800 and higher. Then again AOD will give you further lower multipliers than the bios will (lowest is 8x in bios whereas AOD is 5x or so).

I give up on playing with the card settings for tonight and I'm gonna just enjoy two cards worth of greatness for a bit as I've been waiting a long time for this. 

K <---is very happy...and still waiting for Full's 3d06 score


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay I just ran a quick test at 3Ghz cpu settings with everything else stock. Only the Diamond card was overclocked at all just to match the stock clock of the Visiontek card which is a completely normal 796/2340 so I just matched the Diamond card to that.
> 
> No tweaks were done to anything and like I said everything was bone stock except for the cpu which was at 200*15x for 3Ghz.
> 
> ...



shall i show ya again? and clock both cards to the limit... as long as there both 3870's the results will be full nominal lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea, I tried to set the multi to 7.5x and crash.

Soooo....I then tried 1 core and left .9v and booted. Well. It normally takes like 2 min to boot or so and with 1 core, I swear it took atleast 4 min. I also didnt notice a difference at all in temps. I think 29c is as low as it goes, unless I either open the case and give full open access to AC'd air. But thats just dumb. 

I'm very happy at 1.8ghz to do my computing so my next goal is to quite my PC. Right now its a beast. Its almost a gentle howl. I can hear it over The Office with my headphones on. Quite bad.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 4, 2008)

anybody know why cpu-z shows my old g.skill memory ddr2-800  instead of my new geil ones i just installed?
i unzipped cpuz 1.45 to a completely different directory, is there a registry key setting somewhere?  the spd tab shows correctly for my ddr2 1066  though.


----------



## Jetracers (Jun 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Boy thats a tough one...but if i would bet money on that I'd say its mobo related... my old asus mobo would fluctuate like what your reporting and i also changed the psu but it kept doing the same thing... it wasn't until i got the new mobo that the volts stay nice and tight... Have you tried to update your Bios.



yeah i've updated my bios, technically my board doesnt support the proc but it works well, and i've come to the conclusion that it may be power supply considering after i got home form work last night i couldnt get it to post or anything, going have PSU tested after work just to be sure, if not then i guess its time to RMA the motherboard.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

Jetracers said:


> yeah i've updated my bios, technically my board doesnt support the proc but it works well, and i've come to the conclusion that it may be power supply considering after i got home form work last night i couldnt get it to post or anything, going have PSU tested after work just to be sure, if not then i guess its time to RMA the motherboard.



your board supports the cpu. but yes, it could be your psu.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> anybody know why cpu-z shows my old g.skill memory ddr2-800  instead of my new geil ones i just installed?
> i unzipped cpuz 1.45 to a completely different directory, is there a registry key setting somewhere?  the spd tab shows correctly for my ddr2 1066  though.



Does bios say 800 or 1066. There should be a memory speed change options. If so, make sure it's at 1066


----------



## Jetracers (Jun 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> your board supports the cpu. but yes, it could be your psu.



yeah it supports phenoms guess i should have been  more specific, they dont list the 9850, and the phenoms they do list only have tdp of 95w, not 125w, though their high end dual cores are 125w so it makes sense that it will officially support it in the future.


----------



## Jetracers (Jun 4, 2008)

heres the  other thing i plugged the so call bad psu into my p4 motherboard and everything booted up, given its not as taxed as my other thats the only reason i can figure, so you think it still could be bad psu?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

Jetracers said:


> heres the  other thing i plugged the so call bad psu into my p4 motherboard and everything booted up, given its not as taxed as my other thats the only reason i can figure, so you think it still could be bad psu?



it's still a good psu, but maybe just not enough for your phemon rig. On the CPU, they just haven't updated the list. My doesn't show the 9850 on mine either. The DS4 (my old board) does show.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

utamarojp said:


> http://rarara.at.webry.info/200805/article_18.html



GET OUT OF HERE!!!


----------



## utamarojp (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. It made a mistake in the operation.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

utamarojp said:


> I'm sorry. It made a mistake in the operation.


No worries dude


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 4, 2008)

PC is quiet again! I have taken out a fan, turned off the PCI video card fan and made a tunnel out of cardboard to suck in air RIGHT into my zalman. Its an awesome tunnel effect going on and theres no temp difference. Also saving power with not using the fans! Win / win!


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Does bios say 800 or 1066. There should be a memory speed change options. If so, make sure it's at 1066



bios shows ddr2 1066, yes..   selecting spd slot 1 - 4 all shows Geil now, that is completely weird but pc2-6400 though.
hrmm


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> bios shows ddr2 1066, yes..   selecting spd slot 1 - 4 all shows Geil now, that is completely weird but pc2-6400 though.
> hrmm



it's showing pc2-6400?


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah, wtf!!   

it was just fine the other day i havnt made any changes (except for in the bios, etc.)
weird, yesterday it was showing  g. skill memory.  rebooting!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 4, 2008)

Check your board on its site to make sure you can support that speed memory.

And if you cant, try to run your memory at 800mhz, 4-4-4-12-16-1t. If you can its almost the same speeds if not faster.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 4, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> yeah, wtf!!
> 
> it was just fine the other day i havnt made any changes (except for in the bios, etc.)
> weird, yesterday it was showing  g. skill memory.  rebooting!


Just for the hell of it... try reseting the RTC and see if that helps


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

which bios are you using?

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
0804 BIOS
1.Fix the problem that CMOS checksum fails when using AMD 9750 and AMD 9850 CPU.
2.Fix the problem that there is no display with Blu-Ray and AM2+ CPU and the LCD resolution is set to 1920x1200.
3.Improve the performance when using certain VGA cards.
4.Enhance the compatibility with some 1066 memory.
5.Fix the problem that the system is unable to boot if using EN9800GX2 and Hybrid SLI function is enabled. 


0901 BIOS
1.Fix the problem that CrashFree function is abnormal sometimes.
2.Fix the problem that it may takes 4 to 8 times of cold boot to enter OS with Phenom 9850 and 9950 CPUs.
3.Fix the problem that the chassis fan will suddenly stop.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 4, 2008)

901.

i guess my memory isnt supported cpuz and everest shows it as ddr2-800
but the dram frequency in cpu-z shows it at 535 which means its running at
1066?? (fsb is set to 204)

im checking the asus website now for memory support.

ive also figured out how to get this oc'd to 2.9ghz stable. (and volts up to 1.46v to)
you have to adjust cpu-nb multiplier to 6x and the ht link speed to 1ghz.  my
ht link showed really LOW.
geeez, unlike bios 603 i was able to raise the FSB to 228 w/out any problems,
i tried going back to it and its not working anymore either (cant up the fsb like
i did before with it).   lol 
new install of vista ultimate 64 sp1 as well! sheeesh.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

try turning ganged on


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> 901.
> 
> i guess my memory isnt supported cpuz and everest shows it as ddr2-800
> but the dram frequency in cpu-z shows it at 535 which means its running at
> ...



bench it it is pretty obvious if its at 1066 or 800 there is a difference performance wise


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 5, 2008)

800mhz at 4-4-4-12-16 1t is faster then 1066 5-5-5-15-22 2t

Ive already seen benches. YOU bench it and come back. =]


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 800mhz at 4-4-4-12-16 1t is faster then 1066 5-5-5-15-22 2t
> 
> Ive already seen benches. YOU bench it and come back. =]



i have benched and i know that its what i was looking for 

thats why i have my system running 200X16 and not 267x12 DDR800 4-4-4-12-11 is much faster than DDR1068 5-5-5-15-18


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, so you were agreeing with me. Sorry, mistook what you were saying. =]


----------



## Jetracers (Jun 5, 2008)

Jetracers said:


> ... i've come to the conclusion that it may be power supply considering after i got home form work last night i couldnt get it to post or anything, going have PSU tested after work just to be sure, if not then i guess its time to RMA the motherboard.



So i had my PSU tested everything was fine with my old 500w, but got more powerful one anyways, but my MB still refuses to post or boot with the phenom in it now (worked fine for about 6 days), however i plugged my x2 6000+ in and it posts, haven't tried to boot all the way yet as im about to go to work. will try that later. but do you think i have a bad proc or bad motherboard i have till tomorrow(fri) to decided to return Proc to newegg for a refund (it was open box, yeah i know thats what i get for trying to save a buck), anyones input is welcomed.
Thanks in Advance,
     J


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Check your board on its site to make sure you can support that speed memory.
> 
> And if you cant, try to run your memory at 800mhz, 4-4-4-12-16-1t. If you can its almost the same speeds if not faster.



would not post at 1T whatsoever, must be the board doesnt support the memory, i do know cpuz may not be setup to recognize the memory but the speed is correct for 1066.

4-4-4-12-16-1T  
tried this all the way up to  14 18 1T, increased ram volts, still no go.
does not post whatsoever.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 800mhz at 4-4-4-12-16 1t is faster then 1066 5-5-5-15-22 2t
> 
> Ive already seen benches. YOU bench it and come back. =]



1T will not post, voltage increase does not work either.   bugger!   lol

4-4-4-(12 - 15 and 16 - 18) 1T

at least i can get it to 2.9ghz with super high v's!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm, it could be the memory. Some 1066mhz might not be able to run 1t. : /

cas 4 800mhz might still be better then a cas5 1066mhz.


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Full, I know you're out there waiting so I guess I'm going to breakdown and actually buy 3dmark06 and run some tests.

I know about the free version as I've had it for a long time, BUT sadly since Im using crossfire now I have only 2 possible ways to overclock both cards...CCC and bios modding. CCC will only let me go so far (840/1170 on Visiontek and 840/1180 on Diamond) so it's pretty pointless since I know the cards will go far futher than that ESPECIALLY the Diamond card. I'm going to change the values at the bios level which will more than likely disable my ability to upload my scores to ORB but I can still view them offline which is all I cared about anyway.

Once I figure out the proper checksum values that will let me resume submitting scores online then I'll do that again I suppose but it's not really a big deal to me. As long as everything works for me here then I could care less about submitting scores to ORB and I only do that cuz it's the only option to see a score on the free version.

3DMARK03 on the otherhand did allow you to view scores offline in the free version so I can still use that one which is one way I'm testing stability right now on the new clocks. I've only got the Visiontek card installed right now running at 880/1300 with no problems so far. I've been up to 895 on core so far but didn't want to get bsod or a freeze so I stopped there for now and will focus on the memory.

I know the Diamond had clocks of 905/1305 for daily use though I could go FAR higher in benching w/o hardware mods or crazy volts (only 1.30v) but I think I'll settle for lower clocks when using both cards. I want to clock both cards at the exact same clock rate so I'm trying to find a happy medium between the two cards right now. All my Diamond testing has been done as you guys already knew and you've seen my clocks so I'm just trying to figure out what to set for both cards as a daily high clock limit right now.

I'll keep you guys in the loop (haha Vis ) and let you know how things turn out.

Btw, after about 4 million bsod's during all that testing with high and low volt clocks I think it's about time I hurry and get a copy of Vista64 as my poor Vista32 is getting very tired and I can feel it now. Still runs great but there are things I know have been corrupted and just aren't right (another reason for some of my scores). Can't wait til I get Vista64 cuz I don't wanna bother with a fresh install again of Vista32 until I get the new one...unless of course I HAVE to. 

OH OH OH! Hey Full, if you have ATi Tray Tools can you do me a favor and run the Benchmark of that program and tell me the score so I have a good idea on where I stand compared to your "CF-ish" setup. Thanks

K <---the guy who's hunting your head


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay I got the cards both clocked now to 880Mhz core and 1300Mhz memory (2600) for testing. I think this is high enough for daily use especially with two cards in the system anyway. I may go further on with the clocks later to see how high I can go for benchmarking.

The Diamond card is definately stronger than the Visiontek card clock for clock. Both cards are clocked at exactly 877/1296Mhz according to GPU-Z individually but during testing the Diamond card scored 37,317marks versus only 36,246marks for the Visiontek card. The Visiontek card does run considerably cooler than the Diamond card though which I like a lot. The Diamond card also scored higher in the ATi Tray Tool Benchmark test as well. Those results are at stock everything speeds except for the GPU clocks.

I'm about to clock up and run a test with the Phenom overclocked and both cards to see the result, wish me luck. 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ya know what, all this stuff about daily use and maximum stable overclock is useless, if im going to overclock its going to be the maximum for all time use. 205x11 is what my Machine is at, sorry of hijack yall.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

No worries a single post won't Hijack a thread. To each his own when it comes to overclocking if you wanna run it all 100% everyday all day that's perfectly cool with me. I prefer max efficiency over useless speed as when I'm surfing the internet or doing plain 'ol daily tasks a quad 3.1Ghz processor with 1150Mhz ram and dual 905/2610Mhz video cards won't get me there any faster but it will run up the bills and keep me from buying more parts for my obsession and of course shorten the life of all of the components.

Not to mention that my low speed setup is still leagues faster than your max speed setup and uses less power too 

My low speed setup is dual core 2.9Ghz 1.14v (200*14.5x) versus 2.3Ghz 1.675v (205*11) so I'm not short changing myself on using anything at all including Crysis at reasonable resolutions. 

Back on the subject, do you have plans on getting a Phenom?

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay I just ran the 3dmark03 benchmark and scored 61,351marks which I think is a pretty good score. Both of the cards were clocked the same at 880/1300, the processor was at 3.0Ghz (200*15x), ram at 1066Mhz 4-5-5 2T, Northbridge 2.4Ghz. I think that's a pretty sweet score so far 

If I can manage to get the Visiontek to 905/1305 that should give me ~62k as I ran the Diamond at those speeds and scored 61,657 with all the same settings except the Diamond clock.

3dmark06 score I believe will come in at over 16k finally with both cards clocked at 880/1300 I believe as I was near that with only 1 card overclocked. I'm hoping for at least 16,1xx so keep your fingers crossed for me. I'll try to get the program before the night ends and run the benchmark but I have a few things I need to take care of real quick before I get it.

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well if they release another Batch of Phenoms, aka better steppings beyond B3, I may look into them, but with Nehalem and Bulldozer around the Corner i may just sit out like i have been doing for the last 4 years, only thing that was upgraded was the VIdeo card in here.


Kei said:


> No worries a single post won't Hijack a thread. To each his own when it comes to overclocking if you wanna run it all 100% everyday all day that's perfectly cool with me. I prefer max efficiency over useless speed as when I'm surfing the internet or doing plain 'ol daily tasks a quad 3.1Ghz processor with 1150Mhz ram and dual 905/2610Mhz video cards won't get me there any faster but it will run up the bills and keep me from buying more parts for my obsession and of course shorten the life of all of the components.
> 
> Not to mention that my low speed setup is still leagues faster than your max speed setup and uses less power too
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not certain when the next stepping will be out but I believe it's just before or during the fall period of the year.  I suppose if you're not happy with the current batch (though they're far far better than you may think even at stock speeds) then the new SB750 boards will be out around then or the end of the year as well I believe. Those are supposed to be significantly better than the SB600 boards that we're on right now which are limiting the max of these processors though the max we have no is indeed extremely fast.

These processors clock for clock are far faster than any of the the Athlon 64 X2 processors no questions. I've done a lot of testing with this and the 64 line of processors and it's really no contest. The only advantage the X2 lineup (and really it's only the 6000+ & 6400+ processor) have is that the chipset is far older so it's more developed than the new 790 chipsets us AM2+ guys are using. The advantage for those 2 processor is that they can achieve slightly higher clocks than we can at this time though even then they're only very marginally faster in single core applications but when it comes to multicore programs of course they're left in the dust.

I hope you get what you're looking for when you finally do upgrade though. I myself can't wait for the AM3 processors to start rolling out so I can get one asap...though my Phenom is definately gonna stay with me as it's the 'best' processor I've ever used. 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I heard some news on 1 way opterons, i want to see how those are, just too bad AMD doesnt have the balls to release a BE Opteron.


Kei said:


> I'm not certain when the next stepping will be out but I believe it's just before or during the fall period of the year.  I suppose if you're not happy with the current batch (though they're far far better than you may think even at stock speeds) then the new SB750 boards will be out around then or the end of the year as well I believe. Those are supposed to be significantly better than the SB600 boards that we're on right now which are limiting the max of these processors though the max we have no is indeed extremely fast.
> 
> These processors clock for clock are far faster than any of the the Athlon 64 X2 processors no questions. I've done a lot of testing with this and the 64 line of processors and it's really no contest. The only advantage the X2 lineup (and really it's only the 6000+ & 6400+ processor) have is that the chipset is far older so it's more developed than the new 790 chipsets us AM2+ guys are using. The advantage for those 2 processor is that they can achieve slightly higher clocks than we can at this time though even then they're only very marginally faster in single core applications but when it comes to multicore programs of course they're left in the dust.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder, they seem to have a few of things that have been unspoken about coming down the pipeline. You may just get lucky anyway. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got Firefox 3! Ooo lala. Its nice! =]

Hmm. Vista 32bit or 64bit? 

I have 32 and could run 64 if I want. The only thing keeping me back is the whole program compatibility issues. I know for a fact that one of my games, Live For Speed, wont run in 64bit. I'd have to give up some games and whatnot... What do you think? Is it worth upgrading?


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

Not significant enough if you don't need more ram (I do) or you have to lose a program you care about (you do). I wouldn't bother if I were you because of losing that game.

Are you 100% certain that it won't run with the 32Bit native emulator in Vista64?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 6, 2008)

what? lol


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha 

In short...don't upgrade cuz for you it's not worth it.

K <--- speaks in way too many riddles and proverbs


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 6, 2008)

rgr, I'll chill in 32 for a while. I have however been experiencing really slow boot times last night and this morning. If it keeps up. I'll try to repair but if not...

maybe 64. maybe.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 6, 2008)

Been readin yur posts guys, so i have i couple of Q's for ya Kei & Vis,   nice benchmarks by the way K !  I haven't done much testing this week, weekends are my time to play, ok here goes:

Is my OS holding me back ?? i have Vista Home Pre?

Been doing like you said K , taken my time, doing 1 thing at a time, got my Cpu up to 13.5x moved up one more notch .5x and got a lockup but only tryed it the once, so if i get this right i get it as high as i can with the multi stable then move to Vcore  and try and move the multi up some more??

How long should i run stress test in AOD to call it stable to move on?? and should i select all test at once doing it?

How do i know when memory and other bus limits  (timings ,volts ,NB speeds)are holding me back??

Should i wait on OCing my GPU's for now?? How do you OC those on the bios level anyway?
    got mine OCed in  ati od now, and not very high by reading what yur doing!

OK last one,  how do you think i can get 3dmark03 or 06?? as i have satellite internet with a daily DL limit and those programs are bigger than the limit


thanks guys,   SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Sarge,

1. No worries on the OS thing as you're only missing a few features that I have but they don't have anything to do with overclocking so don't worry about that.

2. When you run a quick stress test I'd just run it for 10 minutes in AOD to see if the clock is stable at all. If it passes go ahead and move on to the next one and try it again.

3. As long as your other hardware is at their stock limits then you shouldn't run into any problems as long as those parts are good. Before doing any overclocking/testing it's a good idea to test your memory out with a program called Memtest to make sure it's stable and has no errors before beginning.

4. Indeed wait to overclock your GPU as we don't want to introduce any more unknowns while overclocking your cpu so we're not tricked into thinking the cpu is unstable and it's really a gpu issue.

5. What is your daily limit on that satellite system, I'd think 3dmark03 should probably be small enough to get though it's still somewhat large.

I imagine your score would be ~56,xxx in 3dmark03 with your Phenom at 2.6Ghz and in 3dmark06 I'd say you're around 14,500 with the same settings. That's definately nothing to laugh about as it's still quite a high score for both programs.

Now...as for the Bios modding the gpu thing you will have to be absolutely 100% sure that you're willing to brick your video cards and buy new ones if necessary. It's extremely dangerous as if something big goes wrong the card will not start again and you then have to try to recover it by using the original bios is the card is still alive. Also if the checksum is incorrect then you won't be able to do certain things like submit scores online to 3dmark (any of them) because it will try to validate and have an error and reject your score submission. Your programs will work fine but you can't find out the scores for any version except 03 because it's the ONLY one that doesn't force your to go online to check scores...that means no Vantage either.

Before we start talking and thinking about those risks you'd have to do a lot of testing with each individual card to find the actual clock limits (just like with the cpu) and then find a level you're willing to accept...and then find a level that both cards can run at so you don't run into any issues when crossfired. After you go through all the individual testing then we can talk again about the bios modding of your cards as you'll have a better understanding of the cards and the risk involved. Since we have the same cards I do have a copy of the stock bios from our cards just in case anything were to go wrong, we'd just have to try to figure out how to put it back right again.

K

Btw, buying 3dmark06 was actually a very good move to me. I found a coupon online so it was only $15 which was nice and I find it extremely useful to dial in video card settings and far easier than trying to repeat results in a game. It's actually a very very good program and I'm kinda mad I didn't buy it before. 

I am going to change drivers again as my score with 8.3 cat drivers is definately lower than the score with 8.5 drivers significantly...my score last night was 15,728 with both cards overclocked! The score with 8.5 was 15,791 with only 1 card overclocked...............and I don't think I even had Catalyst AI enabled then which I've figured out has been my issue. I was used to having it off but didn't think about the crossfire problem that'd cause as trying that with 8.3 drivers and no AI my score was 12,7xx enabled gained me 3000 points with not other changes. Also made the gpu temps actual pretty close to even since it was using both properly.


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yea, Sarge if you can't get the processor stable but can boot at 13.5x then try giving the voltage just a bit more and go on from there.

I'm gonna run 3dmark03 to see if the score is drastically changed as much without catalyst AI, and change drivers again I think.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

sorry K been at work.. and no your not the one haunting my head cus i know you cant beat my  mark 06 score haha... but seriously... the x2 runs sweet... my little program lets me clock the second core and my secret to the score is relax the core a tad and clock the memory and i use ati tool to scan for artifacts... as long as i only get a beep every 3-4sec's i know im good.. ive been messen around with this card since day one and i know i can hit 980 core and 1150 on the memory with fan at 61%...over all to bench i use 840-845 and 1010-1020mhz... ppl think o/c'n the core gives more but really it can slow down your gpu if you don't relax it a bit while clocking the memory...but the ati tray tools wont work on vista 64bit... well the last time i checked it didn't... what's your score in the freebee mark06? i might be able to shoot a few numbers to ya to mabey bump ya up a tad... P.S just got home and it's drinking time so ill be up all night since i gota hit the road AGAIN sunday morning lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

Ahh the speed is back lol... What a difference K... well i sent ya results to your mail box... hope it helps ya...
Now who's in wHo's head haunting WhO nOw lol
OMG what a tounge twister that is lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

K... USE THE CCC 8.5! trust me... it's the best so far for the 3870's
I only went back to 8.3 cus 8.4 sucked.... i run all my games on high with AA x2 and AF x16... the 8.4 bogged the fps big time and as for 8.5... im a solid 60-62 fps on Gear's of war... great game... I'd highly recommend ya get it..


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahaha...I suppose it may be time to try out some different clocks again my friend. I know the highest I ever had my memory on the Diamond stable was 1404, I haven't tested the Visiontek for max clocks yet just tried to get it running at a nice stable clock so far is all.

Game on...

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2008)

I had (need to get it again) Gears on 360 and LOVED that game especially the story/co-op modes though multiplayer is awesome too.

I only used different drivers earlier because I wanted to see which driver would give what results (fps wise) for the different games though since the day 8.5 came out I thought they were the best I've ever used.

Of course I went back on them after about 1 hour on 8.3 last night...so far I've tried 8.2, 8.3, 8.4, 8.4 Hotfix, and 8.5 with the crossfire setup and still 8.5 is the king. I haven't tried any of the 7's with it but I may not really bother with it. I've used the Xtreme-G drivers too but not with the crossfire setup yet.

I'm SHOCKED how big of a different CCC AI makes when you have it enabled. If ANYONE out there has it disabled please please please do yourself a favor and turn it back on now!

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's a good question, how do you find the clock differences work in your games? Does the core clock being lower help or hurt you when you're actually using the card. Likewise with the memory.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Here's a good question, how do you find the clock differences work in your games? Does the core clock being lower help or hurt you when you're actually using the card. Likewise with the memory.
> 
> K



well with gears of war and there new maps... Garden... subway... in the rain with the clocks set lower the fps struggle but when i bump them up to 840/955 they hang rite in there... also the new maps on the 360 also lag the system but not on my pc


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

one thing also K... im not sure on the singletons but on the x2 card the fan speed also determines if it crashes or not... Ex. 950/1020 @ 72% speed... Crash and burn but at 950/1020 @71% it gets me through the mark06 bench... weird but im almost thinking that the faster the fan the less power the cores have to operate on..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

i only lowered the clocks one time... and i dont get the kills i would normally get if the clocks are set higher... my broad band also smokes with 20000 down and 5800 up... i Host and everybody in the room is acting like there host so i need to keep the clocks high and also the system's memory helps allot... i like to strike first... not second lol and it shows with the settup


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

I can go higher lol... but im close to the max on this diamond card without any voltage mod's


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn, those are some smoking clocks you got there ESPECIALLY for an x2!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

thats the modded program i found on the net for this gpu K... every other program would only clock the first cor and not the second one... works great!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guy's how about voting my rig!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1599.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 7, 2008)

hey K you see our mobo supports the new 145watt processor Amd is coming out with!


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome! thanks for the info K , i'm going to driver up on the GPU's and do memtest,   3 more Q's before i proceed;

I've just in the past installed new ati drivers,  not uninstalling or useing a driver removal program and make it clean before i update, is that important or should i just not worry about it??

and my CPU temps i don't think are to cool (crappy pun) all fans on low room temp 48c idle, and fans on high cold room best situation, maybe 42c , even before overclocking!  Case flow problem??   

 is there a little program that i can get DL, that will show me temps and or speeds that i can keep on top during games and such, not robbing resources??

thanks again!   SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah, Sarge you need to download Everest Ultimate which will give you temps on basically anything you want to know as well as fan speeds for everything plugged in with the ability to be monitored. There is a 30 day trial I believe for the program so you can get used to it and decide if you like it or not. If you're curious to find temps during full screen gaming then download Hardware Monitor and let it run wihle you play a game. It's a very simple program and doesn't use much resources at all but will well you min/max/current temps on what you're looking for.

Those temps are indeed very high but you're at least not in the danger zone nor at the limit (61C). Since you're using a mid tower it's very important that you keep very good airflow throughout your case so...

1. please make sure that your wiring is as neat as possible as not to rob you of airflow. tie wires off using wire ties or zip ties (or anything else you have including hairbands) to keep them tidy and out of the way

2. make sure that all of your fans are indeed working and that the MOST POWERFUL fan other than the cpu cooler fan is on the EXHAUST side of your case not the intake

3. if any of your components are needlessly too close to another and you have the room to move them do so as it'll promote better airflow as well as cut down on radiant heat

4. please ensure that all of your airflow is going in one general direction so that you do not create turbulence which will increase air temperature

5. if your setup is close to a wall please make sure that there is adequate room between the wall on all sides and the system as you may be keeping air from exiting the case due to restriction you may not even notice
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The most imoportant fan in your case for power is the exhaust as you need to get the warm air out of the case as quickly as possible to not pollute the air that is entering the case. Many people will unknowingly place the most powerful fan blowing inside the case to get as much cool air in as possible but this is extremely wrong. The reasons why this does not work...

1. Air will always follow the path of least resistance...forcing more air into a case makes the outside area of the case the path of least resistance

2. The more air you force into an area the tighter packed the molecules will be which will cause them to bump into each other causing them to move faster and thus resulting in the air heating up...

3. The faster you get air out of an area the faster it can be replaced by new air...this is because air now has a new path of least resistance therefore it will naturally flow into that area

4. Using the most powerful fan on the exhaust will cause air to be sucked out of the case at a high rate which in essence also pulls air into the case quicker by a 'vacuum' effect and we all know how well a black hole works
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hopefully that'll help you get things going much better, also you can go into the bios and disable an option called CPU Tweak which will turn the red circle in AOD off and lower your temps dramatically while doing everything (and a little at full load as well) without a large penalty in speed. Also disable AutoXpress in the bios to return the PCI Bus clock to it's native 100Mhz instead of 124Mhz.

OH AND MOST IMPORTANT!!! DO NOT INSTALL NEW DRIVERS OVER OLD ONES as you're just asking for trouble that way. Get a program called Driver Cleaner (if you have to get an older version as it'll be free if they don't offer one now) and something to clean the Registry as well. Also get ATi Cleaner and run that while in windows to remove all ATi software before the new install.

1. ATi cleaner to remove all ATi branded software so youi don't install new over old

2. Uninstall the graphics cards in the Device manager (your display will go back to 800*600 resolution)

3. restart but come up in safe mode (keep hitting F8 just after the post screen goes off) and then you'll see the option for safe mode

4. Driver Cleaner twice to remove all traces of the old drivers and files. make sure you select ALL of the ATi branded stuff in the pulldown menu

5. Run the registry cleaner which will finish up the cleaning process

6. Restart the computer which will go back to normal mode (instead of safe mode) and install the catalyst drivers/program (just get 8.5 as it's the best)

If when installing Cat 8.5 the program says there are errors and can't find the .INF file for the drivers or fails to install the Northbridge filter or Microsift C++ don't panic it's not a big deal. Do not restart yet when it asks you, instead go into the control panel and into Device manager again. You should see your card under display devices with a yellow triangle. Right click and select update driver and point it to the folder where you just put the new drivers and it'll install them and ask you to restart. Then you may restart and it should boot up just fine.

Install the second card after this and it'll install automatically 99% of the time, if not just go to device manager and update the driver just like you did before. Then hit restart and all will be well, finally shut down and put the crossfire bridge on again and have fun 

Sorry if it seems like it's a lot, I actually just go too far into detail cuz it's extremely easy 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, a lot happened over the day I was gone. lol

Very nice! Grats on getting those cards set up K. 

Oh, Im running 64 bit. =]

I havnt tried re-installing Live For Speed yet and trying to run it. I havnt played it that much in the past two weeks anyways. I've been on COD4 and this beta mmorpg called Rohan. Not bad. Anyways. On COD4, I got banned from three servers because they couldnt take screenshots of my game play with punkbuster. They kept showing up black apparently. I later found out that it was cause I had my video card underclocked too much. LOL

So now if I want to play COD4, I have to run the 3870 at stock settings. LAME.

I also like this program, driver cleaner. I dont need it just yet but I may later. Very cool. I didnt know installing drivers over old ones was bad at all. 

Sitting at 2.73ghz and 1.22v. Everything is nice and cool since I made this ugly ugly cardboard wind tunnel in my pc lol. 32c while installing COD4 again.

Oh and Firefox 3 is amazing. =]


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet on the clock there Vis, and double sweet on the custom wind tunnel super machine you made as well 

I'm sitting on the daily setting of 2.9Ghz 1.15v (Kuma) high power is the 2.9Ghz @ 1.25v (Agena) I mentioned eariler.

Since I can't clock the cards high enough individually in CCC I decided to mod the bios on both cards which I'm still testing out now. The max clock I can set in CCC is 840/1180 for the Diamond card and 840/1170 for the Visiontek and those clocks simply aren't high enough as I know that both of them for fact can go much higher than that w/o a large heat penalty.

I've not messed with the fan profiles in the bios just yet but the clocks are going very nicely. I spend a good 5-6 hours with the Visiontek alone before changing the clocks on either card so I knew I had settings that'd work for both to keep the identical. The finally clocks I've set so far are 880Mhz core and 1350Mhz memory and both run very nicely with this setting. I know there is more headroom on both cards but I'm not sure yet on how much there is w/o raising the voltages on either card. I know during testing with the Diamond the highest I got for benching was 931Mhz core and 1404Mhz memory but I don't believe the Visiontek will do the same but possibly close.

I'm happy with the current clocks I have now though I'll try to improve them again just slightly if possible on both cards as the most important thing to me is to have both cards with identical clocks since I'm in crossfire now.

For the low power 3D and 2D clocks I've got them both set at 600Mhz core and 800Mhz memory on 0.900v but I may lower the 2D clock just a little further soon. Temperatures are fantastic at idle and very good under load as well with automatic fan control still on. The 'idle' temp on both cards is 41C for the Visiontek and 42C for the Diamond card. Those aren't literally idle temps but what the cards are at right now during really no load kinda status. They were cooler when I had the clocks at 880/1300 but I think this is worth it indeed. Load temps have not been higher than 72C so far from what I've seen which I can definately live with. Maybe I'll edit the profiles for high power 3d mode just a little at higher temps but right now I kinda doubt it as they're very nice.

The best score I've achieved in 3dmark06 is 15,900 on the dot but the ram was only at 800Mhz as I forgot to pull out the GeIL which won't do 1142Mhz at low timings (cas4). I'll do another run to see if I can pull anything more out of it with the ram clocked.

I'm really close to picking up COD4 for pc as I feel as though I NEED this game even though I have it for 360 already (for which it is FANTASTIC)...

K

Btw, no cpu tweak (the clock is more than high enough) idle temps are 27C and under 100% load I believe may reach 34C with the fan on silent (~620rpm)


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 8, 2008)

I just 'got' 3Dmark 06 too and ran it. I pulled 11981. =[

Thats everything on 'stable' overclocked settings and quad core and everything. I also had ai enabled just to recheck but it was on standard. Are you using standard or advanced, kei?


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm using advanced, but it's only a few points difference so it's not a huge deal. The thing stopping you right now from getting a score like mine is that you have a single graphics card...but what's stopping you from getting my old single graphics card score is just overclocks.

Well, that and maybe you have some settings enabled that shouldn't be while benching (Vsync, AA, AF, or something else). What clocks are on your video card right now and the processor when you benched?

Mine for the 13,095 run was 3.0Ghz cpu, 2.4Ghz nb, 1000Mhz ram, 931Mhz core/1404Mhz memory, and 2.4Ghz HT Link speed I think. Either way there is something stopping you besides clocks I think as my score was higher than that w/o much tweaking if I remember correctly.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2008)

Humph, I just checked through my old screenshots and it seems that my score with a stock HD3870 is only 11,664marks with the processor at 3Ghz. I believe the rest of the system was stock except for the cpu clock.

That'd make your score look very differently as you scored higher than I did meaning the your cpu clock is fine even though it'd cost you points.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 8, 2008)

Video is at 850mhz core and 1225mhz mem. CPU is at 2795mhz HT 2150 and same for NB freq but mem at 430mhz 4-4-4-10-16-1t.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2008)

Ah, that's why you haven't achieved the same clock as I did with a single card. My graphics card was at 931Mhz core and 1404Mhz memory which are far higher and gave me a nice boost in points. I may even have had the northbridge at 2.5Ghz...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 8, 2008)

yea, if I 'autoclock' the card via CCC it does 880 and 1350 but when I go into COD4 I load a game and start to play, the card will crash and recover. So I lowered it a bit.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you tried the ozone3d "fur" benchmark? That program is really good for getting the card stable as it has a stability program built into it and you can choose the resolution and add AA up to 32X (max our cards can do) so you can really get the card cooking.

Monitor the temps so that you know when you're in a temp range you like (I leave hardware monitor running while it does the stability test so I have a log of max/min temps), and it'll let you know if the clocks you have are stable. Obviously if it freezes it's not stable 

I think it's easier/better than trying to play a game which will change loads too much on the gpu and give you a false sense of a stable feeling. Try it out and let it run for a while (30 mins to 1 hour at least) to see what clocks you can get stable...or not. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 8, 2008)

This studders a bit, that normal? It was in intervals of 2 secs for a split sec. : /


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 8, 2008)

Great stuff !! thanks K ! no, not too much info for me, I'm a good sponge, i can take it all in,   

sitting at 2.8 @stock volts  and AOD says 46.5c but the things in the bios you said are on! , should make a temp difference and got soom idea's about the case, i have the side fan going in, i'll point that out, then that'll make front fan in / back and side out(mo better)  

the dumb cpu HS/fan points only up or down (i have it going up) it should go pointing side ways , then i could have it go straight at the exhaust fan in the back as it's 2" away, 

going to turn the bios options off after i DL a few programs then going to Gpu driver up  
(clean 1st) then see how high i can go before volt change, 

hey were can i turn off Vsync is that in CCC? couldn't find it or is it in the app (r6 vegas)   

bought 3dmark06 on cd , just to make it easy going to try and dl 03 in the wee hours of the morn when i don't have a dl limit the limit is 400 megs!!   it's called "the fair access policy"   doesn't seem fair to me!   I shouldn't bitc@ it's either that or dial up

L8R,    SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 9, 2008)

Dead post is dead. Quick! Must...jump...start...thread's....heart!

I, have got a stable 2.7ghz and working on trying to get 2.8ghz. I trick to my processor is only FSB. All because of my first core...I cant take the multi over 12.5x. 

But...I've had my PC up for 3 days straight at 216 FSB and 2.7ghz and 0 BSODs. I've used it the whole time for various things. So...Now Ima see how far I can take it!  Maybe 3ghz with FSB??? Who knows.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, the heartrate is now much better. 

So you can't go higher than 12.5x on just the first core or all the cores? If you can go higher on the others how high can you go?

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> Great stuff !! thanks K ! no, not too much info for me, I'm a good sponge, i can take it all in,
> 
> sitting at 2.8 @stock volts  and AOD says 46.5c but the things in the bios you said are on! , should make a temp difference and got soom idea's about the case, i have the side fan going in, i'll point that out, then that'll make front fan in / back and side out(mo better)
> 
> ...



Yea, sadly I can't think of a cpu cooler that'll point out the exhaust side of the case...that's why I made my own extra exhaust on the top of the case.  What kinda thermal paste did you use on the heatsink when you installed it (if you did that yourself)?

As for Vsync you can turn that off in CCC but make sure that in the program it doesn't have it enabled if there is an option. For some reason whenever I seem to use Vsync it causes a small stutter (like Viscarious was saying is in Furbench) every few seconds which is really annoying. I just leave it disabled for everything now and turn on enough pretty stuff (AA/AF) that the frame rate isn't too high so I don't get any tearing due to too high of a frame rate.

If you're trying to tune the settings for your graphics card I'd definately recommend  using 3dmark06 by using the first test only which'll take only just under 2 minutes to run. Just keep doing that test and check the results at the end (fps is listed under "Details") while adjusting different settings so you can see how much a setting will cost you fps wise. It helped me a lot as it's much faster than loading a game over and over and then you can fine tune the specific game much easier as you'll maybe need to change only 1 or 2 things.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry the thread hasn't had too much info listed lately as I've been enjoying the fruits of my labor with RACE07 a lot lately.

I'm still tuning in the graphics cards for the best clocks and then the daily settings that I'll use. Right now I've got them both set at a daily setting of 850Mhz core and 1242Mhz memory. I did run the Visiontek through a test with Furbench and it didn't lock after a full hour at 905Mhz core and 1305Mhz memory. I get flickering every great once in a while on that setting in Furbench so I'm still tweaking it downwards. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

RACE07? Hmm, this maybe my new live for speed. I'll look up some videos. How do you like the game?

On another note, what anti-virus do you use? Im looking for a good one thats easy to use and subtle but I'll settle for anything really. Free or not. Just wanna get some anti virus on this before it gets too late. I used to use Zonealarm security suite but that software is getting out dated and some spyware doesnt get picked up through its screenings. Plus the firewall was more like a brick wall, chopped my normal 12MB internet connection down to around 1MB-1.5MB.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha, just go buy RACE07 if you're into live for speed....just buy it.  You won't be disappointed in anyway unless you like easy crap  That and we can drive together so you should definately get it, I've owned it for a long while now I just haven't mentioned it until lately cuz I'm back in Formula 3000 racing again (the best class in the game to me).

Antivirus wise I use Zonealarm AND AVG 8.0 which is quite fantastic, I've been using that combo for years now and I love it especially AVG. AVG is free so that's even better and it's very transparent so you won't have any McAfee or Norton bogging down issues.

Zonealarm is kinda like a brick wall though but it's not too bad I guess if you set it up right.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh yea, you can do a lot of custom stuff with RACE07 like all the Simbin games (except this one actually encourages it) so I use lots of custom skins in my game to have different teams instead of the plain cars. I'm also planning/thinking of making an AMD/ATi team car cuz it'd look just cool...even though Ferrari already got me beat to doing that (btw, they're sponsored by AMD...BMW is sponsored by Intel).

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

Are the cars tunable? I dont mean like NFS tunable with stupid bolts ons, although those are cool in rl but NFS takes it way outta proportion but like suspention, tire pressure, aerodynamics, and stuff like that?


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

HELL YEA THEY'RE TUNABLE IT'S A SIMULATION 

Like if you can think of it you can probably tune it...and it runs great as well despite being really pretty.

I just played Devil May Cry 4 on my system and holy dear lord does this system have power to spare...112fps was the low and I was only using 2 processor cores and the video card clocks were down to 850/1240. The settings...1360*768 (aka higher than 720p on my 360), 32xAA (that is NOT a type) 16xAF, Adaptive AA, triple buffering, etc...and all game settings on Super High.

I tried to record a movie using FRAPS and the frame rate dropped to a 'low' 30fps  even with all those settings on...beast.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok sweet. I got the demo for now. I kinda need some more memory for my PC before I get any more games. Im using 50% at startup. =[


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok sweet. I got the demo for now. I kinda need some more memory for my PC before I get any more games. Im using 50% at startup. =[


Hey V if you want to try a little different setup to get those clocks up to the 3 GHz send me a private mail and ill give you an updated setting that works on good and bad 9850's one you leave the core volt on auto and the 2nd you play with the vdda volt.. Ive tested on two proc's today... yes i borrowed one to play with and to check my theory... Working @3.01 GHz


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 10, 2008)

Knew there was a reason i liked you guys, big fan of Simbin,LFS (when i had an isp that could do it)F1c and mods, bought Race07 a while not tryed it yet , must give it i try, hey how bout Hamilton this weekend, DOH!     ok here goes:

getting frustrated with this cpu thingy,don't know what i'm doing wrong if anything can only get into windows with 13.5x stock volts any higher and get windows load screen goes blank and hd led stops flashing and hangs there(should i give it more that 30 secs waiting at that point, cause normally takes 3 secs there)  ok so i hit reset change settings , try different things but always end up same place,    now i hit start windows norm  after it locks , that right??

i've gotten into safe mode with 14.5x ,1.42 volts (2.90) does that mean anything??

have tryed small fsb settings up to 220 , same outcome

so then did stress test in AOD (all test on at once, that right??)at 13.5x 1.28v made it about 30 mins then lock!(never a bsod during any of this) Now i can't get 13.5x into Windows!!  crap!

maybe over heated it ? looked at temps during test, got up to 59c(yikes!) opened case got down to 52c during test (all cores at full load during test)

well i'm going to do a few laps around Canada, see if i can get near Lewis's times,

Thanks gents,    SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

...hamilton...no comment *holds up red and yellow flag*...damn you hamilton

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2008)

I black flag you both lol.... How's the twins working for ya K?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey K... I'm still waiting for a Mark06 score from ya... Mark03 is useless to 64bit... so you gotta step up to my playing field and run a few 06 benchies...


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha, the twins are doing WONDERFUL but I won't get your score since I can't boot any higher than 3.1Ghz and can't get a test in w/o lots of voltage...but at 3Ghz I can get 15,900 but I didn't shut down all the background programs so MAYBE just maybe I can get a few more points but I doubt it. Still 15,900 is a damn nice score...and I'm still on Vista32 so maybe I'd gain a little something moving to Vista64. 

Then again the 3870x2 does score higher than two 3870's anyway...

Hamilton should be DQ'd for the next race just like Alonso and Massa were last time they did it...just not fair. Yes, I'm a Kimi fan (my #2 after Schuey) but fair is fair.


K

Edit: The twins are running at 850/1242Mhz 1.3v in high power 3D mode and 600/800 0.9v in low power 3D & 2D, boot up clocks are 777/1126Mhz for both cards and so is UVD clocks (video acceleration). They're both flashed to those speeds so I don't have to change power modes using any other programs and the fans are on auto and run excellent with ~41C idle on both cards and temps stay less than 75C even when running Furbenchmark and far less when actually playing games. I still think I may change the fan profiles in the cards bios's to keep the cards running just slightly cooler at idle and load, but maybe not as they stay great right now and remain SILENT under idle and nearly silent even at load!


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> Knew there was a reason i liked you guys, big fan of Simbin,LFS (when i had an isp that could do it)F1c and mods, bought Race07 a while not tryed it yet , must give it i try, hey how bout Hamilton this weekend, DOH!     ok here goes:
> 
> getting frustrated with this cpu thingy,don't know what i'm doing wrong if anything can only get into windows with 13.5x stock volts any higher and get windows load screen goes blank and hd led stops flashing and hangs there(should i give it more that 30 secs waiting at that point, cause normally takes 3 secs there)  ok so i hit reset change settings , try different things but always end up same place,    now i hit start windows norm  after it locks , that right??
> 
> ...



Sarge...you make me so proud right now! I know your isp isn't the greatest but perhaps we can still connect and get some drive time in as I'm also HUGE into Simbin games and racing in general (the real reason I built my PC for games). Send me a PM or reply here and we can try to set something up. I've been playing Istanbul (Turkey) like crazy lately trying to get my car setup for it (Formula 3000) but I can always download Canada if I don't already have it. Definately let me know what you think of RACE07 but I think you'll love it (you too Vis) and then you guys can join me in F3000 for some laps...got headsets? 

Okay processor...I think indeed you're running too warm to get a real meaningful test out of it as you could simply be limited by heat instead of the processor limiting you itself. If you can't get it cool then you can't run at high speed so I'd say it's time for some new cooling and/or thermal paste. Good to see you did get 2.9Ghz even if it was at high voltages, perhaps you can get it at much lower volts once you get a better cooler more suited to the 125W Phenom (though you'd be running at much higher Watts at that speed/voltage).

Your PC settings don't need to be super uber computer fast to play RACE07 though it does help when you're packin a beast.  Then again I believe even a stock Phenom is MORE than enough for this game because of it's efficiency, I've never even played it with all the cores enabled and it runs perfect for me.

I think I may do some running at Sepang tonight or perhaps Canada...then again last night I did run a few laps at the Nurburgring (full tourist section) in F3000 as that's my favorite place to drive in the world but Suzuka is THE BEST strictly race track in the world!

Btw, you should try Istanbul out it's fantastic and very technical despite it's HUGE speed...I mean name another place that has a 99% flat out Quad-apex corner! 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2008)

I ran mine with out disabling anything... common try again @3.02 GHz
that will be stable long enough to run the cpu test K
And i disagree with ya on the 3870x2 being faster... remember the twins run @ a 2.0 bridge where the x2 is on a 1.1 Bridge chip.... I did have twins for the night and they are a tad faster... I had the Asus 3870's... took them back cus i hate the coolers they put on the core... I like all the heat exhausting out the back and NOT inside the case....


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2008)

Kei said:


> I know a lot of people will probably hate me here right now as they haven't quite hit 3Ghz stable on some of their setups. Well to add more to the hatred I decided that until we get the new bios for our ASUS boards I won't be able to boot into windows at speeds higher than 3.1Ghz (passes post all the way up to 3.4Ghz on as little as 1.35v).
> 
> Anyway I proceeded to finsh my normal overclocking routine and now focus on how low I can get the voltage stable at high speeds. Well....................
> 
> ...



this is a regular AM2 board?


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

I've never seen a single 3dmark06 benchmark where the twins out benched an x2...ever.

3Ghz is uber rock stable I was talking about going higher than that like 3.1Ghz which is the highest I can get. I tried benching 3dmark06 with it but no go as it failed, strange cuz it passes stress testing. *shrugs*

Sadly I can run the benchmark at 3.1Ghz if I'm in dual core mode but a no go if I'm in quad even though both are stable.

I took the score difference into account when purchasing two cards instead of the x2 (which I can add later for cheap thus the decision ) but I wasn't worried about it as two cards are almost as good anyway. But every review I've seen always always always has the x2 listed higher than the twins.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

hat said:


> this is a regular AM2 board?



Yep, my board is not modified in any way whatsoever. But I'm using an AM2+ board not an AM2 board as they aren't quite up to the task of fully supporting all of the Phenoms features.

...if you think that's awesome just stick around when I get the new SB750 board 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

Im getting this game soon. I played the demo. Nuff' said.

Oh but first. This game says over 300 cars, but I only see like..20? And thats from what they show on their site. So they have a ton of cars that you download or something...Cars that arnt all decal'd out and whatnot. Normal cars too maybe?


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im getting this game soon. I played the demo. Nuff' said.



 <---nuff said

I'm not sure about the 300 cars thing but I don't see 300 then again I didn't really look either. I believe that's still just a marketing thing just like GranTurismo with it's 600+ cars (300 of them Skylines ), but there are quite a lot of cars I think. Then again you can always make skins for whatever you wish as well...that and people are creating new skins and tracks it seems like all the time.

Chances are if you want a specific track it's either already in the game (the game ships with A LOT of tracks) or somebody made it already and you can get it...which is free.

As for regular cars or road cars, nope not this game but that would be awesome...and of course would put Simbin out of business with royalty fees 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

re-read kei!


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

re-read Vis!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

haha, I knew that would be a bit much to ask. The game is still really cool. I'll still end up getting it pretty soon.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea, and it's extremely cheap which makes it even better! There is another expansion/add on coming pretty soon called GTR-Evolution which should be pretty sweet as it'll have the Nurburgring natively instead of someone having to make it from scratch (though the fan made versions are fantastic).

http://www.simbin.se/news.php?newsid=120

Can't wait, it's got some other stuff too but all I read was blah blah blah Nurburgring blah blah blah in the game blah blah blah just for you Kei blah blah...wait that wasn't in there...was it? 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

The expansion is slated for release at the end of the month...well unless Amazon is correct which means that anyone in the US will be screwed and have to wait until August for it even though it'll still only be $20. Hopefully that date on Amazon is incorrect as Simbin never said anything different about the dates and said the end of this month...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh sweet! The GTR addon makes this even more worth getting.


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

That's one of the best things about these Simbin games...they're almost infinitely customizable by the user community. There are LOTS and LOTS of add ons and mods for these games so they never really get old. The formula is just awesome and Simbin definately has a winner here!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2008)

well it's 6:01am and I've managed to hit 3.456GHz
multi 15.5
fsb 223
core 1.5850
temp 43 idle-56c load....
Dam just need to adjust volts across the whole platform (i think)to get her stable.... "5".. min stable then BOOM.... Any thought's K?
I've noticed that some of the volts put the hurt on and other volts help.... Ex... 1.5250= chash but take it one step lower and Bingo! she boots into windows....WTF?
Dam I'm going to get 4.0GHz and cupid Verify her and get TPU's attention and ma...bey get some acknowledgment on the 9850's values... dam it's stroking me the wrong way but test after test i get more min"s of stability... just don't know enough about all the volts and other settings.... I believe it's a hard in a way puzzle to crack but in time it'll be cracked!
The NEW  Crucial 8500 1066MHz memory is on the way...I think it'll help my O/C..... Just letting you know... Patriot sticks run fine with 2 gHz but any more and nothing!!!! found out the Patriot runs the Nvidia chipset and not AMD's! 790


----------



## Kei (Jun 10, 2008)

How many cores are you running on when overclocking before getting the 'boom'? It may indeed help you by going down to less cores getting stable...most of the people that are going for HUGE overclocks are not running on all the cores available thus they reach huge speeds. I'm talking people going for records that is not the other 'sheep' that just buy something cuz they heard it'll hit X.X Ghz.

How much voltage are you running on the rest of the system...I'm very surprised the Patriot didn't go so well for you as it's not really an nVidia chipset things it's just slightly different for us since we don't use EPP profiles (which clock it automatically up to it's rated speed). Mine runs just peachy as you've seen...

What's the HT Link set at when you're getting your clock to 3.45Ghz and have you tried to lower it a little to try to improve stability?

Btw...good job  

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 10, 2008)

3.45ghz? X_X  Wow nice job Full. And the temps are awesome too! I hope you got a lot of coolant in your system cause I'd bet if you left your compy running for a day, you could boil ramen. 

Im at 2.8ghz with just FSB.  224x12.5 only on 1.344volts. Seems stable so maybe I'll try for more! Oh and only 39C idle and about 44C load. The windtunnel is just awesome.

Im still kinda iffy on the amount of RAM I have. 2GBs with vista is quite little. I've got my PC running just how I like it with all my programs and startup progs and whatnot and Im using 56%. FIFTY-SIX PERCENT! Hmm, I need more ram. Should I get two more 1gig sticks or 2 2 gigs or a 2 gig or what. Will it have any effect on my Crucial ballistix if I get the same brand and type just diff size? IE, having my original 2gb but add 2x2gbs so I total 6gb?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2008)

4 cores K @1.58v.... and V keep those settings and just try to play with the core voltage..
Im sorry guys, but my system took a huge shiv kicking o/c'n so high so im busy just finishing up re-installing the O.s... I'll get to your mail later today K  thanks guy's... Oh and the water cooler seems real stable keeping the temps level


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

K do me a favor and check in your Bios under Processor voltage....if you go up in the voltage does the volt say 1.3850 or 1.3875?


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

1.3875


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you K... hey I've installed the os and some things are real slow like loading certian things... even when i boot up its slow... any thought's.... im just installing the SP1 right now... hope it fixes things.. oh and i left the system stock during the install except the ram... im running the timing's and volts at what they recommend


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

What exactly is 'slow' right now, most likely it's because since you're reinstalling the OS it's installing an extremely large amount of things and setting up in the background.

Well that and how long has it been since you were stock speed 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

hey K... why is it any time i do a reinstall the system is real slow but if i reinstall straight after its fine? wtf!!! Vista Blows!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

im done installing all the updates and even SP1 but start up is real slooooooooow... every start up... i even reinstalled the cpu's driver and still slower then normal


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

Did you set the boot-up priorities and everything again?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

Yup i sure did... it's now loading faster, but still not as fast as before.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

I also read in a book that vista needs time to learn... your habits that is.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

Full, just to make this super clear, are you using vista? Which?

I didn't think AMD made a driver for the multi-core CPUs. At least Phenoms.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Full, just to make this super clear, are you using vista? Which?
> 
> I didn't think AMD made a driver for the multi-core CPUs. At least Phenoms.


Yes they made a driver... when i had the 6400 black and installed the Phenom Vista downloaded the cpu driver automatically... and im running Vista 64bit... No worries... i did another re-install and she's running just fine now... just loading all the programs up again lol.
Thanks V


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

True true, I think it's called prefetch or something like that. It's pretty nice to have actually once it learns everything. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

Very cool, glad you got it fixed! 

Anyways, can you give me a link to the driver? I only found the XP and server 2003 driver. =[


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

cant give ya the link... Vista automatically finds the driver as for my cam... game controller.. yada yada...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> True true, I think it's called prefetch or something like that. It's pretty nice to have actually once it learns everything.
> 
> K


Oh you betcha K... works sweet after about 2 weeks of normal use


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

oh then I guess I have it already. Cool thanks!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2008)

what driver are ya'll talking about? 

ha ha i just look at my phenom driver, 6/21/2006. something ain't right


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

The AMD Phenom vista drivers. But if you have auto update on and vista then you already have it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> The AMD Phenom vista drivers. But if you have auto update on and vista then you already have it.



i've got auto update, but ther 6/21/2006 ver 6.0.6001.18000. That's not possible, what version do you have?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

So yea. Dunno. : /


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 11, 2008)

mine shows the same thing. 2006.

auto update is on, sp1 installed, etc...

btw, anybody know of anything different to check memory speeds besides everest or cpuz?
(bios is set ddr2 1066)  cpuz shows under spd tab as ddr2 800 but memory tab/speed dram
frequency shows 541 (533).
everest is also showing it at ddr2 800.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah mine says the same version and date. Is there any realy benifte from having the latest Driver for it? On amd website the latest version thats out for XP doesn't seem to do much. Also why don't they have Vista listed anywhere on there site, like it doesn't existe...

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_15259,00.html


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 11, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> mine shows the same thing. 2006.
> 
> auto update is on, sp1 installed, etc...
> 
> ...



found the issue,  the asus m3n-ht board doesnt fully support ddr2 1066 memory even though they claim it to, only a select few modules work as 1066.   guess the dram frequency is what actually counts.   ah well!


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 11, 2008)

put the g.skill ddr2 800 pc2-6400 back in and guess what, i am able raise the fsb over the 206 limit now before i had using ddr2 1066!! (memory compat. issues) damnit!  paid over $300 for 8gbs of geil esoteria  ddr2-1066 pc2-8500!!   maybe another new bios would help.

Kei thanks for helping me with all this from the beginning, i am going to hit 3ghz quite possibly soon with lower voltages when i get the free time!   positive cuz im at a stable 2.730mhz 
x13  210fsb. ht link 2100.      vcore - 1.296   @  35C


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

You're welcome katt it's my pleasure to help.

In other news...I was right about the Kuma processors you guys...http://www.legitreviews.com/news/4896/

I guess they won't be out until later on then, but I wonder how long they'll wait on the FX chips.

K


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone stabilized 3.2-3.3 at last?

I like to see the life of this thread, this Phenom 9850 is a top-seller =)


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

Not I said the K, I'm still at 3.1Ghz but full will get there I think as he's already been up to 3.456Ghz so far just not stable enough. Once the new boards come out (SB700 & SB750) we should be able to hit higher speeds according to the new tech they have in them. I can't wait

K


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 11, 2008)

It seems exciting K but how the Southbridge will help to the Northbridge? I mean, FSB Speeds as well as HyperTransport Link ones are governed by the chipset, in this case the 790FX and the 780G are the most kick-ass chipsets for AMD nowadays ... and they can support higher FSB's, i did 325x11 so 3575Mhz on the 6400+ with 790FX and most ppl take it higher ... it seems a lack of the CPU that can't go that higher as the NB, the mark of full of 3,45Ghz it's so nice but it's like the 3.5Ghz a XS guy did under water too ... most surprising is they're doing it on low voltage and you think "come on, a little bit more of juice and that will do the trick" but not, it seems a strange speed wall i'm not getting @ all ... hope AMD will get better with their 45nm's, that will be exciting too


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

The new boards coming out have a bit of black magic under the hood according to the AMD reps which is why clock speeds will be higher. That's the reason I'm waiting on the SB700/SB750 to come out 

As for the 7 series chipsets they can reach awesome Bus speeds as I've found out as well using X2 chips on my boards for testing. Even using a 'lowly' 4800+ which doesn't exactly overclock like mad; I was able to reach a Bus speed of 306Mhz which is awesome! Using the Phenom 9500 I reached 283Mhz stable but made it to 285Mhz, on this black edition I can go up to 263Mhz from what I remember (may have been a little higher). Of course with the black I don't need the high bus speed, but still.

I really wanna see the 45nm chips too they should be awesome 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

On a side note...Sarge and Viscarious you guys should hear this being race fans. I hope you have a good sound system and can turn it up REALLY loud (be careful though if you have headphones on)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1InrgZiv30&fmt=18

I don't know how many times I've listened to this over the past year or more but it's the most beautiful thing ever, $hit even if you're not a race guy you should listen to it. Make sure you have plenty of volume though so it sounds like you're there...I need to get my engine sound collection up again as I used to listen to these things all the time. This is still the most beautiful race engine sound of all time no contest!

Btw...close your eyes when you hear it and you can almost feel the wind from the car going by. 

K

Edit: Hey technically this is still relevant cuz it shows the roots of where the Phenom came from...Ferrari F1 is sponsored by AMD, okay so maybe not so much in 1994 but still it sorta counts. BMW is sponsored by Intel which is just another reason why AMD is greater than Intel hahahaha sorry that was cheap and I appologize...sorta


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

Meh, I love racing but Im more into V8s. Dont get me wrong, that indy car is mean as hell but this is far better music in my opinion...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAri8tW5LkY


Oh and this too~~> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx-yMihbNNI&feature=related

In this second video here, on this guy's second pass, he gives it a bit of gas at like...~35MPH and lays rubber on the road. Oh and almost loses control of his car. Its wicked.

Owning a Camaro prlly influences this


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...*F1* car you mean. I do enjoy V8 music too just not quite as much, just something about a high revving highly stressed motor that gets my blood boiling thus I'm really into Rotary engined cars 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 11, 2008)

F1, Indy, same thing, no? I love ground shaking V8s. I would run mine open header but its illegal. I've done it before and got any with it for a little while but its kinda hard to hide that much noise. So Im forced to be silenced like the rest of america. Except in a different way. = /


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2008)

My my my, Formula One is miles away from Indy...careful who you say that too as it's the samething out our circles as calling a Ford a Chevy. 

I do love me a good 'ol ground shaking V8 noise though it's just something special about that high stressed engines that get me going plus it's more fun to rev the crap out of a motor for me cuz it feels more like you earned the performance instead of house pulling torque hiding driver mistakes. But dear lord do I love the sound of an old Chevelle (my favorite of all the muscle cars) or an old Mustang GT350/500...dear sweet lord.

Most of the people out there though just put on a bunch of straight pipes and ruin the voice of the motor to me as they didn't put the thought into it and it becomes 'pingy' instead of that beautiful base sound (though there are a lot of others that mess that up too with pipes that make it far too deep *cough most newer mustangs* ).

Ha, you think hiding a V8 noise is hard...try running a rotary motor with nothing on it, the pitch is enough to shatter a windshield (literally) depending on the revs.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 12, 2008)

Mk, vis needs halp. Im at 216x12.5 and 1.328 volts but I want 224x12.5. I've set that before and gotten into windows and I've been able to test with it but its not stable. I wonder if its due to the other volts not being set to accommodate or if theres something else. I use 800 mhz FYI and I have given up to 1.36v on 224 testing.


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2008)

What is everythign else set to? NB, SB, HT Link, etc.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 12, 2008)

Auto


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2008)

You mean stock voltages or stock speeds (or both)...if the voltage is stock/auto then I'd say you should manually set the speeds to stock as well to make sure that's not what's stopping you. Better yet set them all at stock anyway and leave the voltages on auto and see what happens as with the HT Bus being overclocked all of these are now overclocked as well so they just may not have enough voltage. I think it's smart to first make sure that's the issue by limiting them all to stock-ish speeds (NB @ 9x, HT Link @ 9x, SB still on auto, ram at 667Mhz if that doesn't work) and try again.

Have you ever found out how high of an HT Bus you can go up to with your combo using a low cpu multiplier? I know I can do 263Mhz stable on mine using 8x but each board is different of course...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 12, 2008)

I got into windows with evertything autp and the settings you said to try with 232FSB but crashed quickly. I have a 2200 NB freq and I remember you saying you could get zomething like 2.4 or 2.5. How? lol

I want that cause NB freqs that high get awesome everest scores.


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha, when I'm using a Northbridge setting of 2.4Ghz I'm at 1.40v NB and for 2.5Ghz I'm at 1.45v so you'll need some volts to get it up that high. Getting 2.2Ghz is very easy though and can be done on a very low 1.25v (you can boot it and run at 1.20v maybe 1.21v but it's not 100% stable).

So the processor did indeed work out just fine, and is that correct that you achieved 232Mhz HT Bus with the 12.5x multiplier? That'd put you at a nice healthy 2.9Ghz, when you achieved that was the NB stock or was it at 2.2Ghz?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 12, 2008)

uhm, I dont think I had time to check. I crashed before I could load everest. :/ 

Ill test it tmrw. Too tired now. cya tmrw


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2008)

sleep well -__-


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 12, 2008)

Back and I did!  Ok. Im in windows and using this setup right nao.







Im bouncing around 39-40C idle and 46-47C load.

Oh and these scores: 






Since I updated to 64bit I cant install ATI tray tools. Gives me this crap about 'Can not connect to low level driver. Please reinstall ATI Tray Tools under Local system administrator account or try to start driver manually using "Low Level Driver Installation" shortcut'

I googled this and said a bunch of crap about needed to get a hack to workaround it. lame.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahh yes as i love the sound of a 500 + hp ford or Chevy(makes me proud to be an American) but there,s is something about the sound of a 2.4L V8 spinning at 19,000 rpm's!! almost alien. but thats  why were here hotrodding pc's   bike sounds do it for me too.     

hey K you asked me about thermal paste , i used Arctic silver, maybe a bit to much if any , but i don't think the hs is perfectly flat, by looking at the marks on the hs face, you guys recommend a good hs/fan?? and I'm going to get some 120mm fans too until i get a new case , think I'm going with a silverstone they look awesome, psu on the bottom, fans out the top!!


         SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2008)

dang we went from cpu's to car's wwwwwwwwTH?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2008)

Antec Quarttro true power 850 psu... Anyone have any thought's if i should get it? i can get one at a local shop today.
My toughpower 700's 12v is dropping... down to 11.29v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Antec Quarttro true power 850 psu... Anyone have any thought's if i should get it? i can get one at a local shop today.
> My toughpower 700's 12v is dropping... down to 11.29v



that makes no sense that Tt should easily power your rig...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2008)

well my monster gpu isn't rated for this psu and the system did get real hot... i've also read that many others are having problems with there 12v rail slowly dropping voltage... that would explain my sudden crashes and even just turning the pc on she'll post then crash... then 2sec later she's fine


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that makes no sense that Tt should easily power your rig...


LOL... haha yeah where the hell are ya stars...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well my monster gpu isn't rated for this psu and the system did get real hot... i've also read that many others are having problems with there 12v rail slowly dropping voltage... that would explain my sudden crashes and even just turning the pc on she'll post then crash... then 2sec later she's fine



meh i guess i cant say much i was told my 500w would work with mine notice the add-on PSU now 

though have to say the 12v didn't drop below 11.9v but using a molex to PCI-e was not the best lol it was going good until i tried to run things in xfire then boom off she goes


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey K what the hell ya make of this? i thought you were saying the bug wasn't in the 9850
http://www.digit-life.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x4-9850-p1.html


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey K what the hell ya make of this? i thought you were saying the bug wasn't in the 9850
> http://www.digit-life.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x4-9850-p1.html



thats a stupid test C2 architecture does more work per clock so it kinda makes sense that it would win

and the power consumption again is flawed intels C1 state drops the cores to a much lower speed @ idle than AMD does....they don't even mention if C&Q is enabled on the AMD cause it looks like its not....not to mention its a 125w chip which makes 130w load impossible the chip would have been rebinned as a 9750 125w


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2008)

Bogus test, you've all see the Phenom performance results already and know that it's far from the way he painted it in the review. Poorly written and to me it just looks like some 'kid' who ran a few programs and then wrote some gibberish.

The 9850 does not have the bug (he did mention that), CnQ was not enabled and that's pretty obvious in the results. Also I'm willing ot bet that something fishy was going on in those test results if you catch my drift.

Read ANY other review from a respected site/magazine and you'll see an almost 180 degree picture painted...not to mention use it yourself and you already know the difference between the previous Phenoms (which didn't suck) as well as the Intel processors.

In short...that article is a joke

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> Bogus test, you've all see the Phenom performance results already and know that it's far from the way he painted it in the review. Poorly written and to me it just looks like some 'kid' who ran a few programs and then wrote some gibberish.
> 
> The 9850 does not have the bug (he did mention that), CnQ was not enabled and that's pretty obvious in the results. Also I'm willing ot bet that something fishy was going on in those test results if you catch my drift.
> 
> ...


Got that rite K... Just thought id share that with ya.. I'm sick of allot of these mag's and cheezy sites that warp things... I call these ppl... INTEL FAN BOY'S... it's weird, some of these authors put these claims down so quickly... Eg, the Ati 3870x2 was given a rating of 8.. just because it was a 50/50 split against the 8800 Ultra... using Xp and vista..
it smoked in mark06 in both game fps
but gave a 8 because it didn't scale up in Crysis.... HHmmm the dam driver was so immature!
what they expect!! but whatever.... just makes me wanna buy AMD more and more... some day soon AMD will put the hurt on... heck they already are by certain tests... but leave it up to the kids to pick n choose what tests benefit's Intel over Amd... 

I went and picked up the PSU and the shop guy had his big fancy rig on, so i jumped on and wouldn't ya know it... Intel Q6850 @3.5GHz with all the candy to boot and compared to my system, well i thought Intel was so fast opening up programs,running them, and games.... well im sure glad i have what i have lol.... Speedy speedy... Not one regret about this system... Cant wait to the new mobo hits the market hey.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh and to let ya all know... im running 12.03 v on the 12v rail now... allot more stable to @3.2..
time to try upping the GPU's core clock now with more wattage hitting it now...


Dam just noticed that the cpu's core is now @ 1.3875 in cpuid... used to show 1.365 with the other psu...
Dang!! that's where i set it in the bios to run... 1.3875... WOOhOO!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 14, 2008)

So I wikipedia'd nm and read about the architecture and when it gets to 11nm theres weird unexplained phenomenons that happen. 

I quote ' At scales of ~ 10 nm, quantum tunneling, especially through gaps, becomes a significant phenomenon.[2] Controlling gaps on these scales by means of electromigration can produce interesting electrical properties themselves. ' - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/11_nanometer

Thats very interesting stuff. And to think that our current processors have almost 2 billion transistors in them. Crazy, crazy stuff.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 14, 2008)

yup V i heard that quantum computing is closer then we think. WOW


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 14, 2008)

I just wikipedia'd that and whoa...far faster and with much less bulk in data. Very cool

Looks like we'll get into that around 2015-2022, wikipedia's estimated time slot.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Full, got one of those Antec 850's and can't complain but since new at the OC thingy not sure what to look for, brings up a good point, how can i tell if it's enough(probably is) and if it's dropping off??

K does the type or time i get lockups help tell me what the problem is?

i'm real stable @2.6  either  13.5x:200   or 13.0x:210, a little higher i get into windows and about 1 to 5 mins  it locks no bsod, dont think i should need more volts just going to 2.7 or am i wrong there.?

got up to 2.970 in AOD with 13.5x:220 no volt change, does that mean any thing?

should i mess with ram timing? raised ram speed up to 800mhz, was that dumb? doesn't seem to hurt and what did i do as cpuz says it's still at 400?

the whole time temp at 45c, i know a bit high, but is it really to high to get any good results?

trying Race 07 tonite K , oops sorry Full  

thanks gents,     SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea, Goat, try adding more volts but dont go over 1.4v on the CPU. Anything higher and you are risking losing your CPU. Try to get results below 1.35volts and post back on that. As for your memory timings, keep it at 800mhz and use 5-5-5-15 2T timings. Temps do play a key roll in overclocking. The lower the temperature the higher you are going to be able to go unless you have a crappy batch of the phenom. No real way to tell if you have one or not but if you cant get 2.6ghz stable then you might, but you said you do so thats not it. Also, try this setting out.

220x12.5 with 1.35ish volts. 
11x NB freq with 1.4v
9xHT link
800mhz ram with 4-4-4-10-1T timings
southbridge 1.2v
everything else auto. 

This, _ FOR ME _, is the best results I could get as far as stable overclocks. I've gotten into windows at 2.9ghz but its so crash ready that I can barely move my mouse. 

Oh and as for your PSU. How old is it? If its new then you should have nothing to worry about. When PSUs get older they tend to lose its rock solidness, due to their caps and whatnot stressing over time and the heat. 

Hope I got everything. Oh and that that helps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 14, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> Hey Full, got one of those Antec 850's and can't complain but since new at the OC thingy not sure what to look for, brings up a good point, how can i tell if it's enough(probably is) and if it's dropping off??
> 
> K does the type or time i get lockups help tell me what the problem is?
> 
> ...



ok boys try this and keep in mind that all mobo's and cpu's are a tad different
FSB 223
PCI FREQ 100
PROC MULTI 13.5
PROC N-B auto
PROC volt 1.3875v
proc nb volt 1.2000
cpu vdda volt 2.6 volt or if crash try 2.7.... but try 2.6 first... that controlls the volts across the mobo
cpu-nb ht link 1.8GHz
ddr volt 2.20v @ 4.4.4.12.16 ( im using the same)
ht volt 1.30volt
core/pci volt 1.12
sb volt 1.24
well thats all i can do for ya guys.... my secret is now public but my 3.4 in under cover till i get her screeming...(ooPs) stable i mean lol...
The new PSU is A blessing.... been gaming for hours now without a glitch... Hope it works for ya'll.... just remember to keep my settings and just play with the core volts.... +1 or _-1 till ya get her stable.... my guess is to go lower if the 1.3750 wont work...
My 6400 black was ok @ 1.50v but wasn't tottally stable till i set the volt to 1.4750... weird hey but keep that in mind... L8r dude's... best of luck


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea, I tried it and I couldnt get it do work. =[

The one I posted is my sweet spot. One FSB higher and its unstable. Im glad Kei started this thread. I'd also like to thank you guys for all the help. Rock on guys, rock on!

[endthread]Teh end[/endthread]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah me to V... my 24/7 rig is fine gaming and all i want it to do but 1 point lower on the fsb and i can run prime all day
3.01 vs 3.00... I'll take the 3.00GHz any day knowing it's rock hard stable... even with the HT link running @ 2220MHz and the NB frequency at 2220MHz
it's also nice knowing the m3a32-mvp supports the new 140 watt cpu hehehe...
Have a great weekend V and the rest of the gang...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey V i just noticed your running the Crucial tracers... 1066mhz? you can run them at 1T? how fast are they at that setting? I have 4 sticks comming this week and cant wait to try them out... nice knowing that they have the micron9 chips (i think thats what they call them) but there the o/c's dream i hear..


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

hey you guys ever had trouble with 3dmark06 , just bought it as my isp makes so i can't download it , so i installed and it hangs on scaning my system gave it 10 mins! (says only takes a min) so had task man running , and it goes not responsive after 10 sec's , reloaded it 3 times ?????

is the thread ending , do they have a limit?
yes i am i rookie!


thanks guys,  SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

there is a setting in dram for 2t on or not?   what is that?

SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea, I had that problem with 3Dmark06 before, but I reinstalled it, rebooted, and bingo. If that doesnt work try to update to a newer version if you dont have that already.

1T and 2T is the command rate for memory. 2T is slower and more stable for higher running memory like 800mhz and 1033mhz. Only if your memory is awesome enough can you run it at 800Mhz and 1T. Its much harder to get 1T outta 1033Mhz so good luck to get that to run. Anyways, try out running your PC with stock settings and run the memory at 800mhz 5-5-5-15-1T. If that works, try 4-5-5-15-1T, and so on from there. I've gotten down to 4-4-4-10-1T at 800Mhz and I didnt have to add any voltage. (Does that answer your Q's Full? )

Oh and 2T is found under the memory timings area, I forget what its called. But the setting is 2T 'something' and the options are auto/disabled/enabled. So set it to disabled and blam. You are running a 1T command rate.

EDIT: Oh and what do you guys think I should do about memory? Im only using 2GBs so do you guys think I should add more or just leave it? I know if I get more memory then its going to be harder to OC.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

so having 4 gigs of mem mankes ocing harder?

so in bios there's oc profiles, and ai nos??

but they give you the option on perceage of oc, the bios will pick the settings auto , so i did 10% here's some pic's  of cpuz,     any thoughts?

SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

im running 4 sticks and have no problem hitting 3.2GHz
keeping it stable is a challenge though hehehe.
Thank you V...
Where's master?
oh well the force is strong in him...He'll be back...
My corsair sms2 800 sticks Will Not Run 1T hahaha oh well the new sticks are on there way..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> so having 4 gigs of mem mankes ocing harder?
> 
> so in bios there's oc profiles, and ai nos??
> 
> ...



drop your trc down to 20... that will help speed things up a bit and the ai nos only clocks when needed... havent played with it much... never had any luck.. and nice clock for the voltage dude


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice Goat. I tried the AI nos and it wasnt very stable. : /  Do some tests and run some games and see if its nice and good to run all day.

No, no, no, not 4 gigs of mem...4 sticks. The more sticks of memory the greater the chance you will have more errors. This always isnt the case but its sometimes sucks. So what do you think? Should I get more?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Very nice Goat. I tried the AI nos and it wasnt very stable. : /  Do some tests and run some games and see if its nice and good to run all day.
> 
> No, no, no, not 4 gigs of mem...4 sticks. The more sticks of memory the greater the chance you will have more errors. This always isnt the case but its sometimes sucks. So what do you think? Should I get more?


yes V i know 4 sticks.... i didnt say 4ghz lol... im using 4 one ghz sticks in my system... wouldn't run any less in this system... Gaming loves the extra


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

here look Srg but keep in mind its a tad out dated compared to my new 100% setting


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

Well guy's im off to kill some Locust in gear's of war... have a great night ya'll


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 15, 2008)

With those settings you might need to kick up the Proc-NB volt to 1.35-1.4v maybe more.

Have a good one, Full!


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

everyone i have heard says vista and high end games need 4 gigsthat last clock locked on me after 10 mins so i did this in man.

cpuz doesn't say "Black Edition" did newegg rip me, or doesn't state it in cpuz.

still no luck with 3dmark , going to update, hope it's not to large , Flipping isp!!!
this is the one thing about livin in the sticks,  no dsl or cable and there never will be.

     SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks full, i'll give it a shot!  good luck with the bugs!   i'm going to see if i can drop some lap times at Brands .


thanks,    SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 15, 2008)

Black edition isnt listed on CPU-Z. 






See? There is no 9850 regular edition, its only the Black Edition. So you didnt get ripped. 

=]


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

hey vis how do you upload your cpuz pic like you did, i'm doing it thru mange attachments, maybe change them to jpeg?


SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

well if you can change the cpu multi then its a black..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.org/
this is how you upload...


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2008)

Sry guys I've been busy with long practice sessions before races (GTR2 using RACE07 WTCC cars at Hockenheim&Spa) and it's the weekend of the 24 Hours of LeMans so I stay up all day (literally) and watch the race and don't do much else.

Hey full I did notice that you're running AutoXpress set at Auto which is my experience is actually more like Enabled which can cause you some instability especially if your gpu is overclocked (like it is)...disable that and you just may have the stability you seek. 

Good luck with whatever you're trying guys (and no the thread is not dying nor are we near the limit of pages) and I'll be back probably on Monday as the race doesn't end for another 8 hours or so...after that comes sleep 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sry guys I've been busy with long practice sessions before races (GTR2 using RACE07 WTCC cars at Hockenheim&Spa) and it's the weekend of the 24 Hours of LeMans so I stay up all day (literally) and watch the race and don't do much else.
> 
> Hey full I did notice that you're running AutoXpress set at Auto which is my experience is actually more like Enabled which can cause you some instability especially if your gpu is overclocked (like it is)...disable that and you just may have the stability you seek.
> 
> ...


yeah it is but that screen shot was an example.... i run Prime for an hour @223 fsb and i crash... i dont think its from the auto? do you?... i just dropped down to 222 and the ht link and nb link are the same @ 2220.1MHz

This tiny drop is totally stable running Prime... been running all day @ 1.3750v with a temp of 48c... i also put a 1/16 " filter in the intake side of the rad and thats hot as it got... i also put a digital probe in the water res and im showing a temp of 26c.... cool id say lol...
Hey K.... you play project gothem racing 3? or 2?... im a Contender in both.... cars are my passion but pc's are my drug of choice lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

here ill post a to date bios setting K.... this is what i was keeping under my hat for the time being! cant have ya taking over 2nd spot in mark06  hehehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

And here's my memory timings.... ok here's all my beans on the table now for a 24/7 operation


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

and if anyone can improve this setup, id love to learn and try on my system.... Thanks ppl


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 15, 2008)

can you run an everest CPU and mem bench and post, Full?

Oh and try to change the NB multi to 11 and its volts to 1.45 or so. That'll give you 2.5ghz NB freq!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

no i cant... im on vista 64 and i run science mark....
I can show you clocks of 3.2+ if you want... my memory is holding me back so till later this week im kinda limited


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> can you run an everest CPU and mem bench and post, Full?
> 
> Oh and try to change the NB multi to 11 and its volts to 1.45 or so. That'll give you 2.5ghz NB freq!


Thats kinda high and if you wanna buy me a new mobo I'll post what ever ya want...
try my settings... can you post? probably not.... im posting all my settings and yet i see no one else giving up there secrets...
I post to help! and love to have ppl run the same as me...
To me having a clock of only 300mhz isn't worth the effort... id rather clock my 6400 that's sitting in the box at the moment and push 3.8ghz...
I just post and post and yet i look at previous posts and no body shows there clocks... why?
I guess it just isn't happening for most of us so till the memory comes in ill just give ya what i got... gee i can ramble hey? lol.... well lets see some clocks ppl.... lets see results... lets show Intel the copy cats what AMD is made of!!!!!


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 15, 2008)

well full , i wish i could post somethin worth postin i can't get any thing higher than 2.6 to be stable for more than 10 mins, spent 2 hrs doing case mods, got the temp at lde down to 39c , was 46c, so i did somethin ,  i tryed yur settings would even get to windows load, 

would i do a thing at a time tryin  yur stuff or just do them all at once (which is what i did)
i mean does it slowly get use to new settings a bit at a time, rather than a shock of a lot of things different at once ,   or it's going to work or not no matter how you approach it.

i'm reachin here,  thanks for help though, i appreciate you posting yur stuff!

ran 3dmark06 got 13600 about (forgot actual number) all stock crappy settings, cpu test seemed real low, 3200 something  , it was running at 1 fps or less on cpu test 1, that real bad??

i have a 9600 non BE and a 6000+ should i try and oc one of those????  or are they going to not get close to the 9850?


thanks all for your patience for the noob here!        SC,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks dude... the 2 core wont pull compared to the 4 core... the 1st  cpu test only gives me 1-2 fps... the 2nd test pulls 2-3 fps steady... i really don't know what to say about the learning curve of your system.... all i can say is to take an afternoon and just tweak the volts on what I've shown ya... it's a lock..(puzzle) and you gotta click the rite combo for that certain cpu you have... good luck... just wish others would share there settings for others to try...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you kidding me, Full? I post all my clock settings that I got to work. I also went back and stated the ones that sucked and failed. 

Low power, which Im using right now, is::





And High power was posted a few posts ago by me. 220x12.5 and 1.344v with 11x NB freq and super tight mem timings 4-4-4-10-16-1T 800mhz.

Thats all I got.

EDIT: oh and as we all know...all pc parts are different and results vary so GL with those timings. I've learned that I cant just go into the BIOS and plug the exact numbers you got and expect it to work. Overclocking is an art that needs to be honed to systems specs and hardware. Again, it always varys.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 16, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Are you kidding me, Full? I post all my clock settings that I got to work. I also went back and stated the ones that sucked and failed.
> 
> Low power, which Im using right now, is::
> 
> ...



yeah i see your posting V and thank you.. but theres alot that don't..
im using x10 on my system.... i think 11x is a bit to high... thats one thing some of you guys have over me is your low volt to the cores.. i cant go down in the lower volts even at smaller clocks.. i guess some lucked out with lower clocks @ smaller volts and some get higher clocks at higher volts... it's all good but i wish ppl in the 3000mhz class would show up on some of there settings... just to compare notes you know..


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 16, 2008)

Bytor has an awesomely amazing set. He used AOD and clocked each core separately according to _THAT_ cores limit. And hes sitting stable at, I think...3.1ghz. I never really got to test out all of my cores but I know I could get some better clocks if I did a bunch of testing. However...I've got x64 installed and tweaked with all my programs and games and I dont want to mess up the files at all.


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ASUS M3A32-MVP Wifi Deluxe edition (1102)QUOTE]
> 
> 
> where did you get the 1102 bios?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

Installed one today. 

Clocked at 3.0Ghz with ease on a 780 board.

The only issue(Granted I only played for 10mins)was that I couldn't hit 3.0 with DDR2 1066 settings. At 800Mhz there was no issues hitting 3.0 at all.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome, you must of got a perfectly good Phenom! Lucky. Mine is sorta a dud. Its ok to overclock a little on the FSB, but doesnt like changing the multi.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Installed one today.
> 
> Clocked at 3.0Ghz with ease on a 780 board.
> 
> The only issue(Granted I only played for 10mins)was that I couldn't hit 3.0 with DDR2 1066 settings. At 800Mhz there was no issues hitting 3.0 at all.



probably something that should be reported to the Mobo Maker, CHipset maker, and CPU maker.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

This is what I did it on.

The OCZ ram didn't boot, and I had to use DDR2 800....



DaMulta said:


> Well I ordered a new machine for a customer today, and it's CRAZY what you can get with your money these days. This is going to be  a Email, Word, home use computer machine. I don't think he will have any problems lol
> 
> I just hope he wants to upgrade his businesses computers after he plays on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Awesome, you must of got a perfectly good Phenom! Lucky. Mine is sorta a dud. Its ok to overclock a little on the FSB, but doesnt like changing the multi.



I wish it was mine, and I had it installed on a 790FX board. I'm sure it would go alot faster.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yea, with water, you could prlly get the 3.4ghz or around there.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Multa...what timings & voltages were you trying to use for 1066Mhz ram? I've had no problems running 1066Mhz even at 3Ghz or higher.

Full, I didn't realize you're using the 1102...I used it for a few days a while back (think I posted about it here) but flashed back cuz it didn't seem as stable for me. It also loses the option for Cache Mapping from the bios as well...can't remember the other changes though.

Are you using an official one or still the 'beta' that was floating around the net a month or two ago?

K


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

The voltage readout in bios is the hard way. 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 and so on.

I used 11 I think.


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Full, I didn't realize you're using the 1102...I used it for a few days a while back (think I posted about it here) but flashed back cuz it didn't seem as stable for me. It also loses the option for Cache Mapping from the bios as well...can't remember the other changes though.
> 
> Are you using an official one or still the 'beta' that was floating around the net a month or two ago?
> 
> K



1102 bios for asus m3a32-mvp deluxe?

w00t found it


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a beta bios since the last time I looked.  Kei, I'm sending my 9850 back since onry was having about the same luch as I was with OC'ing, minus the random shutdowns I have but I'm getting a Corsair 750W through work.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2008)

Koo, I hope things work out more the way you like it this next time. As for the 1102 beta ( wasn't sure if it had gone 'gold' or not yet) it just didn't seem as stable on my setup so I got rid of it about 24 hours after flashing it up.

It could've just been a conflict with a specific piece of my hardware as I don't remember which ram I had in the system at the time...

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey Kei! (my thread is lonely and it seems like im always talking to myself in there)  lol

im stable 24/7  @  2.835 stock volts,  35 - 36c


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah crap. I dont know what is what anymore. I just tried your setup Jkatt, and I can run it too but with a little bit more voltage. I thought I couldnt do anything higher then 12.5x. Welll now Im using 13.5 and a 11x NB multi and its good stuff. =]


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, Vis it sounds like you gave up hope for a little while...see what happens when you do that.  The Phenom has feelings too so you have to believe it in...well that and I tuck mine in every night with a warm glass of milk. 

Nice clock katt! I'm glad to see everyone is getting their clocks nice and stable and still achieving a high clock. It seems like the days of people just getting the huge e-penis clock (one that you can only get a shot of but couldn't run solitare if you tried0 are nearing an end finally. About time I think 

So....Vis (and any/everybody else) you got GTR2 and care to join us at some point? They even have ground pounding V8's to use haha. One of them is actually a HUGE favorite of mine (the TVR) the noise is so intoxicating it should be illegal. It just sounds plain flat out nasty/rude/evil/viscious/ubnoxious/wonderful and a few more words that mean great. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 18, 2008)

GTR2? For PC? I was told to get Race07...damnit.  Which is it man!?


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha, my bad I thought you already had RACE07. I was just curious if you had GTR2 as well, hey they're both cheap (like $10 for GTR2 I believe) so it won't hurt to have both. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, have you seen this?

http://www.techpowerup.com/63148/Charging_by_the_Byte_to_Curb_Internet_Traffic.html

How would people play online games? I cant see getting much gaming done with say...20GB limited downloads.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2008)

Simple...we won't, at least I won't. I'm perfectly fine with paying for what I have now and the speed that I have now even when it throttles (very rare for me as I'm on DSL not cable). If things change over to this then I'll just do what I used to do before I played games and 'surfed' the internet...play with my local friends outside. 

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm already on that bandwidth limiting crap and i am paying for a plan that i picked from there limited chosecs from the Hughesnet corp, i pay 90 bucks a month for 400 meg download limit per 24 hrs at 1.5 megs a second, if i go over the daily limit they slow my service down to a download rate of about 5 kb/sec for 24hrs, can't even browse, and the f==ed part about it is that i have never seen download speed better than 300 kb/sec,  ( your speed may vary, oh we can't garrantee the speed,  blah blah blah) they call there limit  the "Fair Access Policy" to give more ppl bandwidth,  i guess to put us bandwidth hogs in our place!!  bit+ches!!  and i can't play any online games as the lanency is measured with a sundial ! 

whew sorry,  much anger on that, but it's that or dailup, enough rant

back to the thread,      SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow that sucks. How do you know when you get to the limit to download per day? I think I'd agree with Kei. Or take up a second job to compensate for the time I spend on the internet per day. 

I just ordered two gigs of corsair tracers 800mhz for $65-40(rebate). $25 for 2 gigs. Count me in. Awesome stuff from Newegg.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok here's what i have been doing , been playing musical cpu's , i"ve got a FX60, 6000+, Phenom9600 and the 9850, and looking at all the clock speeds the fx60 is at 2.6 and the 6000+ is at 3.1   while the 9600 starts out as 2.3.

put the 6000+ in the M3n23-mvp and ran 3dmark06 got 10080, yikes! seems pretty crappy, the 9850 on that board did a 13420, also seems a bit crappy , what do you guys think about those scores seem about right or what??

1.  so here's my long winded question , now i realize that the 9850 would have a better score at a slower clock speed than the 6000+ because of the 2 more cores, right?  but why does the 6000+ seem faster just opening and closing programs, moving files around in explorer, and maybe even web surfing????

 2.  and do you guys think i would be better off  for all around speed with the 9600 in my HTPC i have in the familyroom, instead of the 6000+ even with the 700+ mhz diff in speed ????

the manual for the htpc board i put together doesn't say any thing about being able to run the Phenom as it may have come out just before the chip, it is an AM2 socket, but i put the 9600 in there and it won't even post, black screen, nothing??

here are the specs of the htpc:

asus m2n32-sli
4x1gig corsair cm2x1024-6400c4
ati x1800 all-in-wonder
onboard sound (digital sound to receiver)
750 gig seagate barracuda
antec 650w truepower psu
vista 32bit home prem ( would 64 bit make a big diff??)
bios ver is stock , not sure what the # is  (wow, maybe that's it huh??)

stilll struggling ocing the 9850 can't get above 2.730 stable, but not givin up  damit!

so is the 9850 the fastest amd has to offer as far as gaming /benchmarking?

do they even make the FX any more, thought there was an FX74 ? no ?



Thanks for yur time men!     SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 18, 2008)

Hughesnet site has i page you can monitor what u use , i just wish i could play Counterstrike!!

i'm still joansen for it, brought my sons machine into work monday because i loaded Halflife and all the other valve games so we can CSS , DODS or team fortress2 on our lan, upon loading the games you have to download all there patches the first time before you can play them even offline!  it was taken forever at home , at work on the t1 took about 1/2 hr patching 7 games ,
so i played a bit of CSS, bad idea, i was like a heroine addict fallin off the wagon!

SG,


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 18, 2008)

*ocing*

hey guys

im new to these forums and very eager to oc my setup. I have the following 

AMD Phenom X4 Quad Core 9850 2.50GHz Black Edition 
MSI K9A2 Platinum AMD 790FX (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 
OCZ 8GB (4x2GB) PC2-6400C5 800MHz Quad Channel Platinum Low Latency XTC Series DDR2 
Thermaltake ToughPower 1200W Modular Power Supply 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA-II 32MB Cache - OEM 
HIS ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 1024MB GDDR3 TV-Out/Dual DVI/HDMI (PCI-Express) - Retail 

its fully watercooled.

Basically guys i need as much info as possible things like what programs to use all the usefull stuff basically im desperate to overclock it as i play Age of Conan and LOTRO and want to get the best out of my system

If any1 can help me then please please do 

thanx in advance

asyveth


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey Multa...what timings & voltages were you trying to use for 1066Mhz ram? I've had no problems running 1066Mhz even at 3Ghz or higher.
> 
> Full, I didn't realize you're using the 1102...I used it for a few days a while back (think I posted about it here) but flashed back cuz it didn't seem as stable for me. It also loses the option for Cache Mapping from the bios as well...can't remember the other changes though.
> 
> ...


yeah been using the 1102 bios since the beginning K..
The 0801 bios wont let AOD run on my system... Wonder why? i think since i havnt been using AOD at all lately ill try the 0801 and see what i can pull outta me hat... what you using K?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

asyveth007 said:


> hey guys
> 
> im new to these forums and very eager to oc my setup. I have the following
> 
> ...


just go back a few pages and I've posted my pictures for my setup... nice to see your H2o'd my friend... good luck.


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just go back a few pages and I've posted my pictures for my setup... nice to see your H2o'd my friend... good luck.




i can get it to 2.7ghz but anything above that it wont boot up at all 

im on vista ultimate 64bit

im confused as people saying they can get way more than this but with less cooling etc etc

is my amount of memory a problem do you think?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 18, 2008)

asyveth007 said:


> is my amount of memory a problem do you think?



that very much can be the problem, I oc better using 4gb. It's less heat inside the case and on the board. Try with just one stick.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 18, 2008)

How are you overclocking it? With FSB or with multipliers? What speed are you running the memory at? And at what timings?

I would help to reduce the amount of memory for now. Take out two sticks and run dual channel with ganged off. It always helps to try to overclock one peice at a time. So relax everything else and go for broke on the CPU.

Ill check back in a few hours.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

how do i replace the engine.dll file in amd overdrive... i downloaded the dll file but dont know how to make it work...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

i figured it out...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah been using the 1102 bios since the beginning K..
> The 0801 bios wont let AOD run on my system... Wonder why? i think since i havnt been using AOD at all lately ill try the 0801 and see what i can pull outta me hat... what you using K?


I'm a tard k... I haven't used the 1102 bios... it was a mis print and i installed it and removed it asap lol... im using the 0801 bios and the memory timings are correct now and I've been stressing @3.1ghz for over an hour now.... seems more stable then the 1002 version... I'll keep ya posted on my results... i think im going to shoot for the 3.4ghz setting that i hit last week but using this 0801 bios instead of the 1002 bios... wish me luck


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 18, 2008)

im doing it by cpu multiplier as thats the only thing it seems to like i am also now having to drop it to 2.6ghz now as 2.7 is unstable

memory is at 2.20volts timings is 6 6 6 18 cr2 memory is running at 800mhz (im not really a pc whizz so not 100% sure wot u mean)

ive got the cpu volts to 1.38 its telling me memory clock is 400mhz

how do i alter this ganged and unganged malarky as i got no clue (its unganged atm) and what does it actually mean/do


apologies if i appear a noob (cos i am) jsut i revamped my pc specifically to play a game and now i cant get the utter most out of hte machine 

thanx again 

asyveth


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 18, 2008)

Not a problem at all. Unganged is what you want, so you are doing good there. You might want to turn down the voltage you have set on your phenom. 1.38v is too high. Use 1.325v and try to get some normal overclocking done. Also, your memory is running very loose, which is good for overclocking CPUs. After you get your CPU overclocked, then go back and tighten your memory timings. And after that you can try to boost your HT link and/or NB freq.

Ok so try these settings in bios. 

1.325V for CPU.
13.5x CPU multi

If this doesnt work try this

214FSB with 1.325v on the CPU
12.5 CPU multi

If you can boot with this but its unstable then drop your HT link to 9x. And if you ARE stable with that 214FSB then try 220FSB with the same volts. Dont edit anything else.

You may have to add volts to the southbridge and northbridge but if not then awesome. If you need more help then just ask.

Oh and memory running at 800 is really running at 400. Its always halved.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

new update using 0801 bios.... more stable than the 1002ver


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> new update using 0801 bios.... more stable than the 1002ver


I'd validate but ya cant ...since I've validated today already... gota wait a few days they say... sorry guys


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> new update using 0801 bios.... more stable than the 1002ver



Nice 

Any bench's?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Nice
> 
> Any bench's?


thanks crackerjack... no just the same mark06 bench
167??
just trying to up the multi and core volt at the moment for another test... I'll keep ya updated soon as i have something to work with.


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> new update using 0801 bios.... more stable than the 1002ver



Ah, I see I was wondering how you got the 1101 to run so well. It seemed less stable to me but I didn't bother with very much testing as I had a BSOD or two at settings that were more than stable with the other bios. I may flash up again and run some tests but I highly doubt it as I don't like that it is missing options.

But more importantly...what voltage are you running on that 3.08Ghz clock, is that correct voltage listed (I know you're on water). I know heat isn't a problem for you but do you really require the voltage to be that high or is that just an issue with the 802 bios. I never used it as I jumped straight to the 1002 bios since it was specifically for the B3 Phenoms and came out just before the processor so I just used it.

Sry, I've been away for so long to everyone and thank you guys for holding the fort down while I was away.

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey full, what does loose and tight mean as far as ram goes?  i've been runinng bios 1002 if i have no more luck with it maybe i'll go back to 0801   didn't know you could go back, just flash the same way?


SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> Hey full, what does loose and tight mean as far as ram goes?  i've been runinng bios 1002 if i have no more luck with it maybe i'll go back to 0801   didn't know you could go back, just flash the same way?
> 
> 
> SG,



Yep, just flash the same way but make sure you keep a backup of whatever bios you had before just in case. That goes for new bios versions as well...never flash w/o having a backup of whatever version you were using...ever.

As for loose/tight timings it's when you're running low/high numbers on your ram such as...

800Mhz with 4-4-4-12 2T would be 'tight' timings
800Mhz with 6-6-6-18 2T would be 'loose' timings

5-5-5-15 2T is pretty much the norm for 800Mhz ram, but on 1066Mhz that would be considered tight. The lower the number values the tighter the timings, having looser timings will help stability but at the cost of speed. If you flip back about 10 pages ago you'll see where I posted a chart complete with test results of tight versus loose timings and the effect that it has on memory speed. ALSO in that chart more importantly is why tight timings are FAR MORE IMPORTANT than having a high Mhz when using AMD hardware. Latency is extremely important as we have an on-chip memory controller so Mhz isn't terribly imporant. Believe it or not but 798Mhz ram with 3-4-4-9 1T timings is FAR faster than 1066Mhz ram with 5-5-5-15 2T even though that's 'low' for 1066Mhz.

Just flip back until you find that page and read the entire post as it's very important information to remember when clocking and tweaking your setup.

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks Kei i'll mess around with it! 

messing with this 6000+ i bumped up the fsb cause the cpu multi is maxed at 15x and with 220 fsb got it to 3.3 @1.488v  and temps are ok (2nd core about 4 degrees higher always) but the ht link is only 1100 , is that because of only 2 cores?

hey Kei did you read my post about the differences about the cpu's curious about what you think.

Thanks,   SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8001&Itemid=1


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 19, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Not a problem at all. Unganged is what you want, so you are doing good there. You might want to turn down the voltage you have set on your phenom. 1.38v is too high. Use 1.325v and try to get some normal overclocking done. Also, your memory is running very loose, which is good for overclocking CPUs. After you get your CPU overclocked, then go back and tighten your memory timings. And after that you can try to boost your HT link and/or NB freq.
> 
> Ok so try these settings in bios.
> 
> ...




Well m8 the numbers you gave me just arent stable i cant get it to be stable on anything (i cant get the cpu voltage to 1.3250 in the bios the lowest it goes is 1.34).  It seems stable for a while then just starts folding all the time. My big question is now how do i get it to go higher ? 

I have still got the 8gig ram in btw i want to see how far i can go with it in b4 i have to take it out.

Im hoping i can get this as close to 3ghz as possible as thats what i really want (not looking promising atm tho). The other thing is how (when im finished) do i change the ram timings as in the loose/tight settings?


the only settings i can seem to use with no folds is 

CPU Volts  1.34
HT Multi    10x
CPU FSB    200
CPU Multi   13x
HT Clock    2000

thanx again guys

asyveth


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok now it wont even stay stable at 2.6 i got no idea wots going on with it tbh and thinking now im not meant to oc my system


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2008)

Stock cooler

Prime for about an hour with mem test running

200x15 3.0Ghz Stable

1.4v


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 19, 2008)

asyveth007, can you tell me what power supply you have? How old is it? How many watts? 

Do you have CPU-Z? If not then get it here:

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

On the first tab there's a voltage settings telling you what you are at. Does this number fluctuate? 

Also, are there any other weird settings you might have messed with in the BIOS? Oh and what bios do you have? If you haven't flashed up to the current one then you are still using a crappy one that doesn't fully accept the phenom. So yea. Get that info and then post back.


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay so I just flashed up to the 1102 bios (new) from the 1002 release and I'll be running this for a while to see if it's stable and if it'll offer any new performance for me. I'll keep you guys in the loop but........

Of course no promises and it could just be nothing...in Kuma (dual core for the new guys) mode I almost made it into Windows at 3.2Ghz. It froze just prior to the welcome screen, on the 1002 bios it would just freeze after passing the post screen and never get to the Windows boot screen.

A few options have been renamed and some things are strange for sure, but I'm at my 2.9Ghz low power Kuma setting right now without trouble so far. Hopefully it works out well but I wouldn't rush to jump into it just yet until we know more.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> What speed are you able to boot to with everything else (literally) stock?
> 
> Try leaving everything on stock and set the bus speed to 200 (also stock) and try to start booting into windows with multipliers from 13x and up (PLEASE start at 13 and don't jump higher first as it's important to me to know these things). Let me know what multiplier and speed you can get to doing that. Also leave the voltage at 1.30v as well when doing this.
> 
> ...




was able post at 200x15 @ stock everything
booted into windows at 200x15 @ 1.3vcore 1.4cpu-nb


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice, good to see someone else able to boot at 3Ghz with stock settings. I'm not sure what hardware you're using (can't find a post 0.o), but when you say 1.4v cpu-nb are you speaking of processor voltage or northbridge voltage?

I believe you're on the M3A32 board like I am though...

Are you able to boot at 2.9Ghz (200*14.5x) at lower voltages or no? If you're not sure give it a try and let me know what you get. I can go extremely low on voltage especially in comparison to the other in here (though Viscarious comes in about the same depending on the speed). I can actually boot into Windows at 3Ghz (200*15x) at 1.20v and get it stable enough to use at only 1.23v.

I'm very glad you hit 3Ghz though and even if it doesn't get stable w/o high voltage I'm sure you can turn it down just a click to 2.9Ghz and get it stable w/o too much voltage. I can do 2.9Ghz 100% stable at 1.25v so perhaps you can come close or do the same.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

Btw, full have you tried the new 8.6 cats yet? I'm gonna try them tomorrow after I wake up and see if there is a good difference or not. And have you guys seen the numbers on the 4850!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow...just wow

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea, Kei. And thats just the 4850...Cant wait for a review of the 4870x2.


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

Honestly the first thing I thought about after reading the review for the 4850 is that I'm too scared of the rest of the 4800 series cards...I'm still shocked how powerful that thing really is.

I think I'll order one of them (or two) once some form of fan control is available to cut down on temps. I know it's crazy quiet but I think the fan should be going faster to cut down on the heat it puts off with all that power.

K

Btw, the 4850 HAS to be the gpu deal of the century! The MSI card can be had for $179 using the $20 mail-in rebate.


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

Update on the 1102 bios so far...

The 'new' post screen is more pleasing to me and appears to be I don't know more finished/professional than the previous ones.

In more important news, it seems that at startup my maximum read latency setting starts up lower than before every time. Previously it would start at 56 or 57, now it starts up at 54 or 55. That's using 800Mhz ram with a stock 2.0Ghz Northbridge.

I'm about to install 8.6 Cat drivers now and I'll keep you guys up to date on how all this new stuff is going.

K


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> asyveth007, can you tell me what power supply you have? How old is it? How many watts?
> 
> Do you have CPU-Z? If not then get it here:
> 
> ...



I have a Thermaltake Toughpower 1200watt PSU and its 2 months old 

no the number doesnt fluctuate at all but using the bios i cant get it to 1.3250 nearest i can get it to is 1.37.

i have a msi board i think its a mamerictrends thing and its at 1.4 (most upto date one)

me and my neighbour have been tinkering with a few things and we have found out how to change the ram timings in the bios so we have messed around with it and ive got mine set to 2650ghz atm seems stable so figners crossed we got it sussed now but any info wud be good 

thnx 

asyveth


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 20, 2008)

where did u get the drivers from kei and are they full ones and not betas?


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

I assume you're talking about the ATi graphics drivers and yes they are the official version not the betas. You can get them from AMD GAME website.

K


----------



## bichonn (Jun 20, 2008)

hello guys,

I need some help here!
I just switched my X2 6000 for a Phenom 9850.
Here is the rest of my config:  M3A32 MVP deluxe wifi (bios 1002)
                                         4 Go Gskil HZ PC 6400, running 4 4 4 12 800mhz
                                         2 ATI 3870 in crossfire (16 - 16)
                                         PSU: OCZ silencer 610w
                                         Vista pro 64
                                         catalyst 8.6

With my athlon X 2 6000 (stock) I was doing 10000 pts with single gpu, and 13000 pts in crossfire at 3dmark06.
With my phenom 9850 BE (stock) I am doing 11000 pts with single GPU, and 13000 pts in crossfire.

As you can see, I loose a lot in crossfire, because the cpu score is higher than with my X2 6000. For some reasons the GPU score is lower!

I have tried every setting in the bios! I even tried the latest 1102 bios, which is worst. What's wrong?
 Why do I loose so much power? or maybe I should say, why don't I get better score with my new CPU?


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2008)

What is your new cpu speed and do you have Catalyst AI enabled?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with bichonn, the new 1102 bios isnt cool. I cant use my old overclock settings. I cant use my overclocked OC profile nor the low power setting. Im forced to lower my clock down to 210x13 from 220x12.5. Its kinda irritating. I would flash back to 1002 but I dont know how to use the dos thing they are talking about at asus. 

As for you, Asyveth007, its good to hear that you got that much power and its steady. But damn, 1200w. Ok so hrmm. OH! By the way, are you still using unganged? I meant ganged! >.< Use ganged memory modes. That might help with stablity and even geting a higher clock.


----------



## bichonn (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for your reply,

Yes AI is activated, but it was also activated with my old X 2 6000.

My new phenom is running stock at 2500 mhz! I want to get rid of this issue before any O/C


----------



## bichonn (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I agree with bichonn, the new 1102 bios isnt cool. I cant use my old overclock settings. I cant use my overclocked OC profile nor the low power setting. Im forced to lower my clock down to 210x13 from 220x12.5. Its kinda irritating. I would flash back to 1002 but I dont know how to use the dos thing they are talking about at asus.
> 
> As for you, Asyveth007, its good to hear that you got that much power and its steady. But damn, 1200w. Ok so hrmm. OH! By the way, are you still using unganged? I meant ganged! >.< Use ganged memory modes. That might help with stablity and even geting a higher clock.



you don't need to flash under dos from 1102 to 1002! You can do it straight with the bios flash tool!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Was your 6000 overclocked? If it was then yea, that makes scene that you are getting similar scores.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

bichonn said:


> you don't need to flash under dos from 1102 to 1002! You can do it straight with the bios flash tool!



It wont let me. It says in order to flash to an older bios I have to use the DOS prompt or something of that sorts. Hold on Ill add a screen shot to this post.


----------



## asyveth007 (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I agree with bichonn, the new 1102 bios isnt cool. I cant use my old overclock settings. I cant use my overclocked OC profile nor the low power setting. Im forced to lower my clock down to 210x13 from 220x12.5. Its kinda irritating. I would flash back to 1002 but I dont know how to use the dos thing they are talking about at asus.
> 
> As for you, Asyveth007, its good to hear that you got that much power and its steady. But damn, 1200w. Ok so hrmm. OH! By the way, are you still using unganged? I meant ganged! >.< Use ganged memory modes. That might help with stablity and even geting a higher clock.



im on unganged atm should i swap it to ganged mode then? 

i like having power to spare hehehehe  

thnx for all the replies and help so far guys...


asyveth


----------



## bichonn (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> It wont let me. It says in order to flash to an older bios I have to use the DOS prompt or something of that sorts. Hold on Ill add a screen shot to this post.



that's weird!!! I flashed back from 1102 to 1002 using the bios utility!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, swap to Ganged mode! Its also slightly better in that your memory will carry more mb/s.

1001th post!


----------



## bichonn (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Was your 6000 overclocked? If it was then yea, that makes scene that you are getting similar scores.



No my 6000 was not OC!

It is not just a matter of score! I can feel it's running not as smooth as my old config!
for example, at the beginning of 3dmark06, when they are is the elevator, I use to get between 75 and 80 FPS. With my new config it's 55 to 65 fps!

I think I will just try a fresh vista installation tomorrow!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh rly? Hmm. This is quite the oddity. A 6000 with same scores as a 9850BE....

I really have no idea specifically what could cause this. Kei might know!


----------



## bichonn (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> It wont let me. It says in order to flash to an older bios I have to use the DOS prompt or something of that sorts. Hold on Ill add a screen shot to this post.



OMFG, I don't use that bloody soft!
When you get into your bios, and go to "tool", you have a soft called "easyflash"!
Put your bios into a usb key, load the key into a usb port, start your comp. and get into you bios, get into that tool (easyflash if my memory is good), let it search (it takes between 30s to 1mn to find the bios), and go ...


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

*Old OC profiles can't be used on a new bios...*



Viscarious said:


> It wont let me. It says in order to flash to an older bios I have to use the DOS prompt or something of that sorts. Hold on Ill add a screen shot to this post.



The reason that you can't flash to an older bios is because you're not doing it from WITHIN the bios itself. Put the 1002 bios onto a USB flash drive (or cd, or floppy if you have to) and go into the bios menu.

The 2nd to last option where you would load an OC profile is where you will see what is called the EZ Flash Utility. Enter that and it'll go to a seperate program from within the bios allowing you to choose which bios you wish to flash to. When it's done detecting the bios load up the .rom file (1002.rom) and hit enter. It will ask you if you're sure you wish to flash the bios just select yes.

It will then go through the flash procedure and you will be back to 1002 bios after it resets automatically.

As for not being able to use your old profile the reason isn't because the bios is crappy it's because your old profile had options that the new version no longer has (Cache Mapping is no longer an option as it's already enabled now). Also the memory settings that you were using on the old profile have new options and Ganged/Unganged mode is now no longer the option of Unganged Mode: Auto/Enabled/Disabled. It's now listed as Ganged Mode: Auto/Enabled/Disabled. You'll notice that at the post screen it's now listed as either Ganged or Unganged 64/128Big instead of Dual Channel or Single channel.

Also the memory timings you were using before are of course for both channels, BUT now you have the option of actually setting different settings for each channel instead of just using Unganged mode to do so. So you have to go back into memory configuration and put the timings for BOTH channels in and you can move on.

*BUT* the real reason that you can't use the old profile is because of the changes in options (including PCI setup options) and the voltages you were using. You'll find that you can use the same clock as before, but the voltage for the HT Link or Southbridge I'll bet is what's stopping you. I had the same issue but I went through and tested each setting to see what was the problem. It would not function properly until I left the Southbridge and HT Link voltage at auto as one of those two voltages didn't like the new bios setting. I imagine it's because of the voltage selections and it being a lower voltage than actually listed in the bios which is why it won't start. Try your settings again but just use the CPU Underclock and I bet you that your low power setting will indeed work.

After I figured that out I have had no problems with this bios at all. Let me know if it helps...

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

I will now run a test with 3dmark06 with stock Phenom settings to let you know what my score is and if you are actually having a problem or not. I'll be back in about 10 minutes with the answer...

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

*All is well*

Here is a screenshot of my 3dmark06 run along with both CPU-Z and GPU-Z to confirm the stock clocks. My score is significantly higher than yours but that is only because of the overclocks I have on both my cards.

If you'll look at the GPU-Z shot you'll see that my cards are clocked to 850/1197 (both cards are clocked identically) because I flashed my cards up to that level. The reason that the score jump isn't a huge one is because I didn't overclock the cards very far as I'm using two of them and that'd be pretty pointless unless I was just going for benchmarks. The cards have both been far higher but I don't feel the need to use the clocks thus I flashed them both back down to the clocks you see here.

So there are no problems with your Phenom or setup, just remember that 3dmark is very cpu clock dependant and your 6000+ was clocked far higher even though it was only two cores in comparison to the Phenom.

Trust me if you had your Phenom running at 3Ghz as well your score would be more than 2,000 marks higher. My highest score before I stopped testing 3dmark was 15,910marks. That was with the Phenom at 3Ghz.

K

Btw, please check with GPU-Z and ensure that your cards are both running at PCI-E x16 and 2.0. If not then we'll have to change that in the bios.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah chit. You are right Kei. 

I've messed around in the BIOS and Im at 216x13! lol so its a bit higher clock. I go into windows with 220x13 but its unstable so I backed it down a bit. Thanks again for showing me the ways of the ASUS Jedi.


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> That's a beta bios since the last time I looked.  Kei, I'm sending my 9850 back since onry was having about the same luch as I was with OC'ing, minus the random shutdowns I have but I'm getting a Corsair 750W through work.



now it is official...asus posted it the day after i found it.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> The reason that you can't flash to an older bios is because you're not doing it from WITHIN the bios itself. Put the 1002 bios onto a USB flash drive (or cd, or floppy if you have to) and go into the bios menu.
> 
> The 2nd to last option where you would load an OC profile is where you will see what is called the EZ Flash Utility. Enter that and it'll go to a seperate program from within the bios allowing you to choose which bios you wish to flash to. When it's done detecting the bios load up the .rom file (1002.rom) and hit enter. It will ask you if you're sure you wish to flash the bios just select yes.
> 
> ...



 OMG!!! is that a windows bios flash?
My buddy Sir just mofoed his mobo using the windows flash...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, full have you tried the new 8.6 cats yet? I'm gonna try them tomorrow after I wake up and see if there is a good difference or not. And have you guys seen the numbers on the 4850!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow...just wow
> 
> K


nope just got home.... but soon will be trying... how you like the new bios K?
i find the 0801 works waaaaaay better.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

I've yet to try 801 but so far the 1102 is working very nicely. Likewise with the 8.6 Cats 

Hey monkey, the bios that Ken and I were talking about is the 1101 version (I typed 1102 accidently) which was just a beta version being sent out personally from ASUS not for mass use. The 1102 is the official new bios from ASUS and is slightly different from 1101. *cough better cough*

Vis, have you tried booting at any higher multiplier settings that you previously couldn't get into windows before? I'd give that a go and see if you can get 13.5x, 14x or 15x to boot into windows as I'm now able to at least nearly get all the way loaded into windows at 16x when before I could only post and then freeze immediately after passing the post screen...you just might get lucky 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, I see I was wondering how you got the 1101 to run so well. It seemed less stable to me but I didn't bother with very much testing as I had a BSOD or two at settings that were more than stable with the other bios. I may flash up again and run some tests but I highly doubt it as I don't like that it is missing options.
> 
> But more importantly...what voltage are you running on that 3.08Ghz clock, is that correct voltage listed (I know you're on water). I know heat isn't a problem for you but do you really require the voltage to be that high or is that just an issue with the 802 bios. I never used it as I jumped straight to the 1002 bios since it was specifically for the B3 Phenoms and came out just before the processor so I just used it.
> 
> ...


i never used the 1102 bios K... sorry just a typoid lol... i've been using the 1002 bios all this time and now the 0801 ver with better luck... im o/c'n as i msg you all... same settings just higher multiplyier and lower fsb....and yes it's showing the correct volt...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea, I got into windows load screens with 14x but I didnt really try for much more. It crashed tho.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that V
also K?
why you like the new bios so much?
it has to many flaws in it...the TRAS is still messed up... the cpu-nb ht link speed shows 600mhz... unless you change the processor nb freq multi then it shows 2ghz
I think ill just keep to what works and the 0801 is by far a proper working fixed version... the wifi is even there not like the 1002 where it shows up and then gone the next time you hit the bios settings...
I think I'll take the advise of a wise o'l computer guru... If the bios works without bugs... then don't change it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

ok going to try the 231x13 setting and test... i know cpu's have a sweet spot.... just trying to find it takes time...brb


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

When it comes to the everest benchmark, which numbers and what latencies are Im looking for.

Oh and 2.8ghz kuma is just fine for me with 1.2v =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> When it comes to the everest benchmark, which numbers and what latencies are Im looking for.
> 
> Oh and 2.8ghz kuma is just fine for me with 1.2v =]


Hey V
when you set your memory to 1066 in the bios and you open cpuid... under the tab SPD what do the timings say on the last column? what ever they say add+ the ras and tras... what number does that give ya? well what ever the number is set the trc to that number and the rest to what cpuid say... i use science mark to test my memory.... i change the timings one # at a time and run the memory bench till i find the sweet spot for the timings... just record every test and soon enough it will all make sense... BTW i got sick of waiting for my local shop to bring in the 1066 tracers so i got a sweeeet deal off E-BAY.... they were sent out today... woohoo!!! we soon will have numbers to compair dude... cant wait... and what the hell is kuma? is that the green setting?.... why would you go for settings using that?
and K?
where you at? seems whenever i enter the room you dissapeer? is it me? or just bad timings lol... i hope it's the timings haha! Also K.... in a previous msg you said you can run 3.1-3.2 anytime? are you talking 3.01-3.02? just not sure what you meant after saying you could boot @3.2 but wouldn't make it into the welcome screen...just curious that's all man... oh and love the new mobo thats coming out this month lol... i already put my order in for it...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

well here's another clock... stable for 20min now


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh no, Full. I think you misunderstood me. I just kinda wanted to know what are the key items in the Everest mem and cpu benchmark. I already know everything there is about my Ballistix. 1066 max timings achievable are 5-5-5-15-20-2T at 2.2V. But....800mhz I can get down to 4-4-4-10-15-1T and only 1.9V.

So yea. Theres some nice info for you Full, when you get your new tracers. Im getting some 800mhz tracers from newegg for $25. And since the 800mhz with tighter timings run better then 1066, I just went ahead and jumped on the deal.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!! 1.536 volts?!!?

Do you really need that much juice???


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wow!! 1.536 volts?!!?
> 
> Do you really need that much juice???


Yup i do... i think i have an odd ball cpu V
i cant even boot into the os at stock settings any lower then 1.28 volt like most of you can... I've showen you pictures of my clocks that work and volts also... oh well at that speed i hit 44c max.... i even ran science mark but i think it was a glitch with the results lol... you tell me what ya think lol... Oh and it rather have a proc that likes high volts then low volts... im used to running high volts as when i was clocking my 6400 black to 3.7GHz... it liked the high volts but the poooor V1 air cooler hated it lol..


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL, wow, wicked score, Full. You should post that for all the Intel fanboys. Just give them a little jolt. >=]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> LOL, wow, wicked score, Full. You should post that for all the Intel fanboys. Just give them a little jolt. >=]


LMAO V
do you think i should?
I just don't know.... mabey it's a false mark but it's what i ran lol.... i think i found the sweet spot this proc and mobo like to run at....you think the Intel tard fan boys would like to see lmmfao!
Ha int el ... told ya amd rocks lol... can ya say..... TRUE 4 CORE PIPE LINE!!!!
brb just benching pcmark 06.... post soon as i can...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Rofl Yes!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

oh and if anyone wonders why i choose my pic of  Ruby?
well look at her face... looks quite serious hey lol... well thats me!!! i want intel to lick AMD's boots this next time around.... gee Intel has only been in the lead for 2 years now but who was in the lead before lol... AMD? i don't know... im asking a q? but sure sounds good...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Rofl Yes!!


ok V you got it.... look for Phenom Science mark bench thread


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

ok V its posted lol.... enjoy!!!


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sorry to hear that V
> also K?
> why you like the new bios so much?
> it has to many flaws in it...the TRAS is still messed up... the cpu-nb ht link speed shows 600mhz... unless you change the processor nb freq multi then it shows 2ghz
> ...



Maybe my system likes me too much, I've had exactly 0 problems so far with the newest bios version 1102 (not the 1101). I'm not sure what you're talking about with the 600Mhz cpu-nb thing as mine is all perfectly fine. Yea it does suck though that the tRAS setting is still messed up but it's a little thing so I don't care much.

*There is one thing that'd make me try out the 801 bios though...when you select 1066 mode for your ram can you select anything LOWER than 15 for the tRAS, or lower than 5 for tRCD/tRP? Meaning can you set 1066 ram to 4-4-4-12, I just need to know if you have the OPTION in the bios to do it. So far all of the bios versions I've tried will only let me go as low as 4-5-5-15 when in 1066 mode. My ram is easily faster than that but I don't have the options to set it that way in the bios, do you?*

And as for cpu speed when I said I can run at 3.1Ghz I mean 3100Mhz not 3001Mhz and that's perfectly stable on 1.37v. I almost got into windows on 3.2Ghz (3200Mhz not 3002MHz) with this new bios which is farther than I could go before. With the 1002 bios I was only able to post at 3.2Ghz but it would freeze before it even got to a Windows loading screen. Using the new 1102 bios I can almost get through the entire Windows loading screen but it freezes just before I get to the Welcome screen.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Also run Sciencemark again and let me know what your score is...that looks like something happened during the test and skewed the results. That would truly be sick if that was a real score though!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Maybe my system likes me too much, I've had exactly 0 problems so far with the newest bios version 1102 (not the 1101). I'm not sure what you're talking about with the 600Mhz cpu-nb thing as mine is all perfectly fine. Yea it does suck though that the tRAS setting is still messed up but it's a little thing so I don't care much. There is one thing that'd make me try out the 801 bios though...when you select 1066 mode for your ram can you select anything LOWER than 15 for the tRAS, or lower than 5 for tRCD/tRP? Meaning can you set 1066 ram to 4-4-4-12, I don't care if you have ram or not or can actually even boot at that, I just need to know if you have the OPTION to do so...all of the bios versions I've tried so far will only let you go as low as 4-5-5-15 when in 1066 mode. My ram is easily faster than that but I don't have the options to set it that way in the bios, do you?
> 
> And as for cpu speed when I said I can run at 3.1Ghz I mean 3100Mhz not 3001Mhz and that's perfectly stable on 1.37v. I almost got into windows on 3.2Ghz (3200Mhz not 3002MHz) with this new bios which is farther than I could go before. With the 1002 bios I was only able to post at 3.2Ghz but it would freeze before it even got to a Windows loading screen. Using the new 1102 bios I can almost get through the entire Windows loading screen but it freezes just before I get to the Welcome screen.
> 
> K



Wow K! relax man i was just asking thats all... i find the new bios as... well as i described... didnt expect to get a reply like this... sorry  but it was just a question, that's all bud


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

but then again if you wanna match memory timings and scores... i'll be glad to post pictures of my results when the tracers come in.... have a great weekend dude and lets put our heads together and not bang them together....


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Wow K! relax man i was just asking thats all... i find the new bios as... well as i described... didnt expect to get a reply like this... sorry  but it was just a question, that's all bud



Perhaps you misunderstood my reply, I wasn't agitated in anyway...sorry if it seemed like that. I should've posted those two things seperate...one of them was an actual question to you about your bios version. Haha, sorry I'll fix the post so it reads right.

Again sorry if I made that look ugly I don't mean that in anyway.

Check the post again and I'll highlight my actual question I want you to check for me.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Also run Sciencemark again and let me know what your score is...that looks like something happened during the test and skewed the results. That would truly be sick if that was a real score though!
> 
> K


well i have and i got a slight drop in score but i post my highest marks as well as my clocks that run stable for at least 20min


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea, Kei. After you helped me see that the newest BIOS is just fine after fixing the settings, I would have to say the 1102 is the best yet. I've gotten higher clocks with more stability. Not a whole lot greater overclock, but none the less, more! If...that made sense.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Perhaps you misunderstood my reply, I wasn't agitated in anyway...sorry if it seemed like that. I should've posted those two things seperate...one of them was an actual question to you about your bios version. Haha, sorry I'll fix the post so it reads right.
> 
> Again sorry if I made that look ugly I don't mean that in anyway.
> 
> ...


Thats cool K...
I didnt think you were anoyed... just didnt wanna get in your bad books... thanks K.... lets try and share our results and see if we can make something of this Phenom...


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, I think it's very good so far for me and it does let me boot at higher settings than before. I'll probably get some more testing with the higher clocks after a little while but I wanna make sure all is well as I've only had it for less than 48 hours so far.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats cool K...
> I didnt think you were anoyed... just didnt wanna get in your bad books... thanks K.... lets try and share our results and see if we can make something of this Phenom...



Nah, I highly doubt you guys could ever get on my bad books...it's just the internet if somebody makes you made just sign off 

Anyway did you see the edited post? I need to know if your bios has those options for the ram in 1066 mode. If I can get the better timings I'll definately try out your version.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

ok you have my attention now V... what settings was Master K telling?
If it's good I'll flash the bios and try my clocks for longer stability(higher fsb)


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok you have my attention now V... what settings was Master K telling?
> If it's good I'll flash the bios and try my clocks for longer stability(higher fsb)



Ack! Don't flash up yet check the memory options for me cuz I'll flash down if you can actually get the option for 1066 ram with 4-4-4-12 timings!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG K.... sorry... It's gotta be late.... if i read slowly it makes sense... I'll check after my clan match in Gear's and let you know... other wise ill be flashing b4 bed to ready this system for the tracers...


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> The reason that you can't flash to an older bios is because you're not doing it from WITHIN the bios itself. Put the 1002 bios onto a USB flash drive (or cd, or floppy if you have to) and go into the bios menu.
> 
> The 2nd to last option where you would load an OC profile is where you will see what is called the EZ Flash Utility. Enter that and it'll go to a seperate program from within the bios allowing you to choose which bios you wish to flash to. When it's done detecting the bios load up the .rom file (1002.rom) and hit enter. It will ask you if you're sure you wish to flash the bios just select yes.
> 
> ...



Hey full, this is the post Vis and I are talking about as far as new options and changes to previous options with the new 1102 bios. Some options are renamed or changed in the newest bios version.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ack! Don't flash up yet check the memory options for me cuz I'll flash down if you can actually get the option for 1066 ram with 4-4-4-12 timings!
> 
> K


ok i'll check rite now... brb


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey cool to see every one here at once!  ok done tinking oround with the 6000+ clock speed is up but can't beat the  2 extra cores i guess i full 3400 lower in 3dmark06  

ok brb with a new clock on the 9850 , but if i can't  get any higher going to the limit of vcore i can run, what should i change from there?

SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok i'll check rite now... brb


just checked for ya K... your rite... cant get 4.4.4.12....
lowest is 5's .... ok im flashing and i have 8min tio get to my match... ttu all tomorrow... oh and K..V..SRG... get Gears man.... it rock's!!!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

On 1002 BIOS, my absolute max was 220x12.5. 

On 1102 BIOS, my absolute max is 216x13.

And since I just got this new BIOS today, I havnt got 100% testing on it so this may not be the best overclock! So, in the end for the day...I've gained 32mhz. Just by changing the BIOS... 

So...yea. And again, it may not be the highest stable clock!


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Sarge, 1.4v isn't the "limit" that you can run on the processor that's just the point where you're getting to far more heat and not much gain. If your cooling is adequate then you can keep right on going as it'll run fine at higher voltages you just have to worry about heat because the heat raises quite dramatically once the voltage is raised to a certain point.

As for the HTPC (I know I'm late ) I'd use the Phenom as you've got more cores and you can always underclock it slightly and lower the voltage and save more heat than the 6000+ can w/o losing speed as the Phenom is more efficient even at lower clocks.

What have you tried so far for clocks...then I can figure out what we can/should do from there. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just checked for ya K... your rite... cant get 4.4.4.12....
> lowest is 5's .... ok im flashing and i have 8min tio get to my match... ttu all tomorrow... oh and K..V..SRG... get Gears man.... it rock's!!!!!



D@mn, I wish they'd put that into a bios already...it's my MOST wanted option for the bios. I don't care if I can't clock any higher as I'm already high enough but not being able to get low ram timings (well uber low I mean) at speeds of 1066 and above hurts me.

Thanks for checking though, and I've been thinking about getting Gears for PC as I had it for 360 and it is awesome. I'll probably get Call of Duty 4 first though (got that for 360 too) as it's more my style...since I can snipe which I'm completely obsessed with in real life.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

I play COD4 daily! Its really awesome on PC.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

That's still a very nice boost in clocks V and of course you could try a different setting to get that 220*13x speed or better and it may work. There is always another way around...perhaps try out 211*13.5x? Maybe that'll work since the HT Link is lower which will help stability anyway.

I LOOOOOOOVE Call of Duty 4 and I imagine it's even better on PC since you can get more maps and mods...plus since it's PC you can cheat and make it even prettier just turn up the GPU settings 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

haha yea, actually..before 8.6 cats came out, the game would randomly lag for split second at a time and I knew it was COD4's 1.6 patch. But now its fixed and running better.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Sweet, Cod4 was specifically mentioned in the driver fixes for 8.6 cats.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

ok K i've flashed to the 1102 and still under 1066 i show only 5's for timings...? mabey its because i only have 800mhz sticks... what ya think K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Nah, no bios version so far has 1066Mhz options offered lower than 5 for the tRCD & tRP settings nor lower than 15 for tRAS. CAS can still be set at 4 though if you wish and have the ram to run it. Hopefully one day they'll add this along with an option to change max read latency like the old boards had the option to do. For now I'll just use memset for max read latency and cry myself to sleep thinking about 4-4-4-12 options for 1066 and higher 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea Boi! I've been working on getting my gold Kalashnikov. Right now Im stuck on a terrible three round burst M16. Only like 25 more headshots to go.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha, I love the M16 (my personaly favorite weapon in real life)...I wish the game gave you the multiple fire options that you have in real life though. Single shot with an M16 is like the greatest thing ever...in the game (360 version) I use the G3 all day since it's single shot. I use only the red dot scope as I can see from anywhere on the map so the Acog isn't needed and for close quarters the red dot is also nice to have w/o obstructing my view.

I'm not one to fire a bunch of shots as I'm a sniper...if I fire 5 rounds off then 6 people better die. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

now you tell me! i flashed and this ver sucks.... i crash at post @ 3.1
the timings are the same as  i checked in the 0801 ver so flash back i must go for stability i must lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

haha, yea the G3 is way overpowered. Or under classed. My personal favorite is the MP5 silenced, extra conditioning, bandolier, and slight of hand. I run around owning ppl.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

I love the chainsaw machine gun in gears lol... how many guns you know of that has a chainsaw for a bayonet lol... shiv im late.... later guys


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey full, you didn't try to use an OC Profile that you had saved before flashing did you? If so that's why it crashed as you can't do that due to the option changes.

Vis, I think the G3 is under rated and I like it that way. Not many people use it but it's extremely lethal but you have to be good as it's a single shot weapon. I use all of the silence perks so I'm nearly silent when I'm moving and don't show up on radar unless I fire my weapon...by then you're dead anyway so who cares  I just move on to the next spot as only a fool sits in the same spot an entire match.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha, yea that chainsaw is hilarious when you get somebody with it. Beat some @ss for me too full.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea, I use the dead silence perk when I use my gold auto shotty. =]

I own with that. 4 rounds fired within .5 seconds = anything dead within range.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha, good thing I'd be at least 300 yards from the end of that thing 

I didn't do any of the prestige stuff as I can't go w/o my single shot weapons...that and what kinda sniper uses a shiny gold weapon hahahahahahahahahaha

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea, give me an R700 (haha) and Im good to go. Although the M40A3 is quite nice too. Any others are crap. Either too much kick or overkill. Seriously...the barrett shouldnt of been put into the game, imo. Its not a anti personal weapon, so why add it to the game? I guess to give all the kiddies some fun. I have found it fun to run around with it with an Acog and steady aim on. LOL, too awesome to noob around with.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha, I agree that the Barrett 50 cal shouldn't be in the game as in real life that thing would do far worse than just kill someone. I've fired a 50 cal weapon before (ex military) and it's not something you really need to aim at a person unless of course it's Halo's Masterchief and it'd still split him in two!

That weapon is simply amazing and it's done very wrong in the game as it's not even close to it's true power...otherwise I'd use it just to watch the body fly 15 feet after being hit. 

I also wish you could dial in your scope/change the zoom level so you aren't always at max zoom when firing. That would just be AWESOME and maybe I'd actually use a scope then.

As for the rifles in the game I only use the bolt actions cuz those semi auto rifles are a disgrace to sniping 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, yea that chainsaw is hilarious when you get somebody with it. Beat some @ss for me too full.
> 
> K


Na im a pistol whippn biotch K lol
2 shots and a blow to the head knocks them down to there knees.... then i pull the snip out and site in on there head.... PoP goes thew weisle lmmfao
dam.... i just cant win with ya'll.... i was replaced in the match with a nOob lol.... oh well... better go join a ranked match.... Bye bye guys.... and you seen the Gears 2 thats coming out? here check this out my friends...DX 10 roCk's!!!! just watch the whole video.... oMG!!!! you guys better buy this game lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxoU8wCEr2A&amp;feature=related


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

exactly. Well, Im off to bed. I'll try 211x13.5 tmrw. g'night guys.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

I stayed up to watch the official launch of that video online the day it came out...I'm all about getting that game. Strange but I'm most excited about the game for the story mode not multiplayer. The single player in the first game was completely excellent and I can't wait to play the new version this fall/winter.

Sleep well Vis, Sarge, Full...I think I'm off for the night too

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> I stayed up to watch the official launch of that video online the day it came out...I'm all about getting that game. Strange but I'm most excited about the game for the story mode not multiplayer. The single player in the first game was completely excellent and I can't wait to play the new version this fall/winter.
> 
> Sleep well Vis, Sarge, Full...I think I'm off for the night too
> 
> K


night dude... and for those that don't have the pc game.... they ratcheted up the graph x  compared to the 360's ver... way better...WAaaaY BETTER....i wont even play on my Samsung 56" led" DLP tv on the 360 just because of the graphics... the pc ver Rocks HARD


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 21, 2008)

ok was playing around  so here's what i'm doing step by step, so maybe there's somthin i'm missing , cause i can't get a clock better than 2.6 stable !

from hitting the power button:
get in bios make settings to try, go dwon to exit, hit save & exit , hit enter
and if it doesn't work, i hit reset

now , what i mean by doesn't work is that in a normal boot when windows load screen goes off the hd led does a little flashing , dvd drive spools up then a break of about 5 secs then some more flashing then windows is up,
when it doesn't boot it there is no hd activity after the dvd spool up, no flashing leds, in the past i've waited about 2 mins and nothing, so now i just wait about 10 secs and hit reset so should i be more patent or is my gut feeling right that it won't boot??

so when i go back in bios to make a different change , save & exit
start windows normaly screen comes up( goes that screen have a name?), and i hit enter there is that right or should i go into safe mode ??

changes i make are:
pick a fsb and cpu multi and just keep raising the cpu volts until it boots( i raise then by hundredths, 1.32,1.33,1.34  etc,


thanks guys SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 21, 2008)

so the pc ver of Gears is good , not a crappy port?


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 21, 2008)

here's a pic of what i got in windows long enough to  cpuz it

and Kei, i got 3.4 outta the 6000+ ,but i would like to use the 9600 in the htpc, but it won't even post or nothing (monitor/tv  thinks there's nothing there) it's a year old board so maybe i need to flash the bios with the 6000+ then pop the 9600 in , sound about right?

SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 21, 2008)

Nite all i'm out to   But hey Kei, howed the racin last week end?
and how bout those Peugeot's if they could finish a race without breaking they would school those german dudes! and that porsche in lmp2 is awesome! those things were kicking the p1 audi's @ss last year

tryed Race07 , Very Cool!
been rounding Brands in the mid hp radical, down to 1.29's


SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> here's a pic of what i got in windows long enough to  cpuz it
> 
> and Kei, i got 3.4 outta the 6000+ ,but i would like to use the 9600 in the htpc, but it won't even post or nothing (monitor/tv  thinks there's nothing there) it's a year old board so maybe i need to flash the bios with the 6000+ then pop the 9600 in , sound about right?
> 
> SG,



Okay here we go...

1. When your try a clock in the bios are you changing all three of those things each time? If you are then only change one of those things at a time to get best results.

2. Start with just the cpu multiplier as it's the easiest way to do things, go as high as you can with the voltage on auto or 1.30v

3. When you find that limit go back to auto or 12.5x multiplier and then start going up on the HT Bus in small 5 Mhz increments. Start at 205Mhz and go from there until you can't go anymore then go back to the last setting that worked and add 1Mhz until it won't work anymore.

4. After you've got both of those things you do the whole dance again from whatever the highest settings you were able to achieve (individually still...either cpu multi OR HT Bus setting), but this time you can up the voltage in small increments say add ~.05v or so and try again. Once you get to 1.4v it's time to decide if the speed is enough or you're just being greedy.  If you do need more then keep going but keep a very close eye on heat and by this point CPU Tweak should be disabled to help with heat.

5. During this time don't make any other changes to any other parts of your system (ram, northbridge, ht link, etc) to make sure that your results are accurate. It's very important that you don't change even a single other thing especially voltage settings. If your ram can run on auto voltage use that too and try this with 2Gigs of ram in the system as it's easier. You can always add ram later if you need it...

6. Peugeot's are awesome...if it hadn't rained then Audi didn't have a chance with the ridiculous pace the Peugeot's were running. It was a good race though, I got 2 out of 3 class wins that I wanted, and 2nd/3rd in P1 so it was a damn good year. Not to mention the leaders finished on the lead lap which is awesome instead of 'close' at -3 laps.

7. The old board you're using probably needs a bios flash like you were thinking. 

8. I've been playing GTR2 online lately A LOT so I haven't been in RACE07 much lately. We just got a mod that is all of the WTCC cars from RACE07 converted over to GTR2. I love Simbin games since everyone converts everything over to the other games anyway. 

9. I really love Peugeot's 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 21, 2008)

So all day I've been trying to figure out what is causing me to not boot and I finally figured it out. 

I was trying to overclock a kuma setup and realized once I got into windows...I was quad the whole time. 2.7~ghz with 1.2v! 

http://img.techpowerup.org/080621/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 22, 2008)

But of coarse, it crashed. Im going to give up. Stock settings all the way till a new bios comes out or til the GX is out


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> So all day I've been trying to figure out what is causing me to not boot and I finally figured it out.
> 
> I was trying to overclock a kuma setup and realized once I got into windows...I was quad the whole time. 2.7~ghz with 1.2v!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080621/Untitled.jpg



Thanks Vis, I really needed that laugh today! 

Also thanks for the wallpaper...Mya is for sure the hottest woman in Tenjo Tenge, I didn't know you were into anime (ah-ne-may...sorry I have to correct so many people that say it wrong) or is it that you just appreciate the ridiculous hotness of Mya . Animated or not...she's based on a woman somewhere 

That's a sweet clock especially for a quad (Agena) setup! Can you go any higher with it yet or not quite yet still?

Btw, I think it's about time I get a new power supply as my 12v reading is sketchy sometimes then again I've done a frightening amount of testing and abuse with this one anyway.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah, shame it crashed...that GX is extemely tempting indeed.

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks Kei , sorry to be a pain, but i was doing close to what you said,(i will follow to the letter now) and not getting any thing , today couldn't even get just a 13x to get it 2.6! could only boot up all stock forgot to send the cpz of my best boot , but didn't last long

Not giving up!  SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW, too much volts for such a clock. Maybe if you tried to slowly up the volts from stock you might find just what the CPU wants, not too much and not too little. Just an idea, Srgtgoat.

Oh and yes, I watch some anime, Im into it from time to time. I was using a Samurai Champloo background then switched over to this new one of Mya. I havnt watched Tenjo Tenge yet. What did you think of it?


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

Good deal, good luck Sarge.

Vis, Tenjo Tenge is not bad at all actually though the 'ending' will probably piss you off if you're like me. Then again...it only does that because there is no ending.........well not yet anyway since they released more after the ending the first time. I'm sure they'll do it again I'm just waiting for it.

I loved Champloo as well Jin was my favorite of the group (then again it's cuz he's similar to me). I think I may watch that again now just cuz. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 22, 2008)

Haha, Mugen is totally my style. I run head long into stuff Im not sure I can take on. I just watched the first episode of Tenjou Tenge and its not bad at all. Actually its pretty awesome. 

So with this new bios and its quirkiness to like an overclock then hate it, Im going to run one setting at a time til its too much. Right now everything is set to auto except my memory and the multi. Which is 13x and 800mhz with cas4. Hopefully, I'll get better results and far more stable results.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

I hope you get better results too...btw you and Mugen are both like my younger brother 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 22, 2008)

13x crashed! WTF!?

ok, so I went back, set the FSB to 215 and the voltage to auto and 12.5x multi. I get into windows and my CPU volts are 1.392v! Does auto give it the power it _wants_ or ... what??

Not acceptable in my view. What do you think, Kei?


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

Strange that 13x crashed indeed...I do completely agree that 1.392v is completely unacceptable for a clock of that speed with this processor.

How are you temps looking at that speed and what fan settings (if you have any different ones) are you at. That is far too much voltage though for less than 2.7Ghz especially consider what the two of us have achieved on far lower voltages.

Were any other settings changed while trying that clock?

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2008)

*In other news...*

I'm going through the process of adding my favorite thermal material (Artic Silver Ceramique) to my 3870's to get them cooler is possible on the stock cooling. They don't really run hot now, but the temperatures are not even between the two cards with the Diamond card running an average of 3C higher than the Visiontek card at idle and more at load.

I'd like to get the temps closer and lower if possible so I just put the material on the Diamond card only so far to monitor temps. So far 'idle' is sitting ~1-3C lower than the Visiontek card at 44C. That's a good sign and also when I took the heatsink off the Diamond the thermal material was definately not applied the greatest I've seen. 

I'll let you guys know how it goes after I've given the card some time to get broken in and some more numbers on it.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

yea, I went back and tried out some things that I've never ever done. Lower the multi and boost the FSB. So far Im at 225x12 with the rediculous 1.39v. The wierd thing is that Im tabbed out of CnC3: kains Wrath and Im at 39C. So Im either going to try to go higher or try to get the volt as low as possible for this clock. Or maybe a little mix of both. I like to overclock with FSB as it gives better scores in Everest. (although Im not really sure what scores Im looking for! )

Oh and I've been on my Compy for a few hours now at this clock. So iunno. Seems ok. *crash*

Jk, a crash right now would srsly suck. 

So I take it you are bored, Kei. Changing thermal paste on the video cards? lol...Actually..thats not a bad idea. Oh and whats your thought on the VisionTek GPU cooler? I would think it would cool the GPU better then most any cooler but it does leave the GDDR completely exposed. I havnt had trouble with it lately. I've also got it set on a clock of 850core and 1350 mem. So its pretty nice. Stays cool too. Ok, goign back to CnC3!


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not sure about the cooler yet because I'm still trying to make sure that it's just the thermal paste that's changing the two cards temps and not that one has a better cooler. So far though they're running about the same temp maybe 1-2C less on the Diamond right now after changing the thermal paste. Under load though the Diamond is now no longer higher than the Visiontek card by 3-6C it's either the same or a little less. That's nice as of course that'll allow me to run higher clocks if I want to ramp them back up to max again (which is 931/1404 for the Diamond). I may just take the temp drop as that's more important to me for longevity as I'm find with fps in the games that I play anyway.

I may change out the coolers if I keep these cards but I'm not really sure yet as I may end up switching up to 4000 series cards once the fan controls and clock controls are safely available. Right now as beast as they are I'd like to get the card to run cooler and change the clocks to get better idle results (they don't downclock as much as the 3000 series so far from what I've heard).

We'll see, btw do you know what the max Bus speed you can reach is or did you never go through with that? I remember mine being ~263-265Mhz using the 8x multiplier.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Nope, I never tried anything higher then 232. And that was at 12.5x multi so yea. I'll give it a try later, when I get bored with the Cnc campaign. But yea, Im STILL on the 225x12 so its seeming stable and still running cool for sure a high voltage. 41C now...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so far with a multi of 12, I can get this: http://img.techpowerup.org/080622/Untitled812.jpg

Pretty nice I think. I havnt tested this exact setup for long yet but I'll stay on it till it folds. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet clock, now it's time to see if you can keep going and beat my 'record' of 250Mhz at 12x. That's what I used to use to achieve 3Ghz when I was using 800Mhz ram so I could get it to 1000Mhz with low timings. I think I'm gonna try again to see if that was the limit or just where I quit.

I'll let you know...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmm, How... heh.

Do you let your memory loosen up? And cut the HT link by a ton? Ill give it a whirl.


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

Nope, the memory timings stay at 5-5-5 15, HT Link and Northbridge at 8x (2.0Ghz though they can both go to 2.5Ghz with this setting on 1.45v). No problems with it for me though this new bios isn't liking it but it's fine if I drop the multi down to 11.5x. Strange...okay now I'm gonna try full's baby the 801 bios on this processor.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a no go, Kei. 250x12 wouldnt boot. I knocked it down to 245 and 240 but froze into windows. I then tried 250x11.5 and got into windows but didnt last long at all. I really think that the mid 2.7ghz is _my_ chips limit. Im fairly certain it is at least. When my new tracers get here, I just pray they can handle the 30 FSB boost. I really should have just got the 1066s but the 800mhz were such a steal I couldnt pass it up. Oh well. Im quite the happy camper with 2.76ghz. Im just going to try to whiddle down the voltage til it gets hungry then fix it. 1.36vs are good enough, now to see how low I can limbo the volts...brb


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay so I went back to my baby 1002 bios version as it seems to work the best for me overall. I can boot at the highest settings on this version and it's extremely stable for me even at the lowest voltages.

The only bios version that would let me get closest to 3.2Ghz however was 1102 but it still didn't let me get into windows...then again I didn't turn the volts up higher than 1.45v so it probably would've made it had I tried more volts. When I tried it though I was only using 2 cores so I doubt it'd be worth it with all 4 cores going.

Oh well I love my 1002 and it loves me too. 

K

Btw, if I had to rate the the versions I've used so far...

1.  1002
2.  1102
3.  0801
75. 1101


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Heh, I like the 1102 bios. Its ok but sometimes it only lets me set the HT link to a max 600mhz after a crash. Weird...

I just ran a 3Dmark06 with overclocks galore and am not sure. with the 230x12, memory at 4-4-4-10-16 1t 800mhz and Video card sittin pretty at 850 and 1350, I only got 12041. Isnt that a bit weak for this sort of an overclock? Im not quite sure but I think you got 13k scores with one card. Im only using one card so... whats the deal?


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

I got 13,095 because I was sitting at 3Ghz cpu with 918/1404Mhz gpu clocks. Your score isn't bad for those clocks perhaps you're missing a few points but you're not near 13k yet.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmm, I dont get how everest says the overclock is better but 3dmark 06 gives it a worse score then a regular multi change (13x, 13.5x)


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2008)

Cuz 3dmark doesn't have anything to do with memory bandwidth and Everest does. You should never use 3dmark to tune your computer for optimum performance unless you're tuning it for games only...and even then take the results with a grain of salt.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 23, 2008)

Mmm, I see. I dont really need all the power for anything, I just love to try to perfect and get different results. lol, it would be cool to do this as a job. Just overclock peoples compys all day.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok so far with a multi of 12, I can get this: http://img.techpowerup.org/080622/Untitled812.jpg
> 
> Pretty nice I think. I havnt tested this exact setup for long yet but I'll stay on it till it folds. What do you guys think?


nice clock V... have you tried to keep the nb and Ht at the same level? i find that my 3.1+GHz clocks favor the match of the ht link and nb freq... if i drop the ht link down to 9x i crash almost immeditly... when its the same(above 2200mhz) it passes the stress test... something to keep in mind..and also try upping the cpu's vdda volts to keep the voltages stable..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey full, you didn't try to use an OC Profile that you had saved before flashing did you? If so that's why it crashed as you can't do that due to the option changes.
> 
> Vis, I think the G3 is under rated and I like it that way. Not many people use it but it's extremely lethal but you have to be good as it's a single shot weapon. I use all of the silence perks so I'm nearly silent when I'm moving and don't show up on radar unless I fire my weapon...by then you're dead anyway so who cares  I just move on to the next spot as only a fool sits in the same spot an entire match.
> 
> K


no i never do K but thanks..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> so the pc ver of Gears is good , not a crappy port?



Noooo!!! it rocks man!... i wont even play gears on the 360 just because the pc's ver is soooo much cleaner in the graphics department..
and to think i always played on the 360.... not anymore lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

any new mark06 benchies K? just curious after you changed the core's grease and able to get higher clocks...
i have this thing stable at 3.105Ghz...
I find i relax my gpu's clocks and im getting the 16500+ while having a higher cpu clock... Im just testing and testing to hand over my results..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> any new mark06 benchies K? just curious after you changed the core's grease and able to get higher clocks...
> i have this thing stable at 3.105Ghz...
> I find i relax my gpu's clocks and im getting the 16500+ while having a higher cpu clock... Im just testing and testing to hand over my results..


well here's another... but till ya'll get H2o i wouldn't recommend... but mabey the others that can get loooow core volts might bennifit as you wont need to go so high like i am to be stable..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

just to let you all know... I'm running 1.6000volt's to the core but CPUID will only show a maximum of 1.536volts... hmmm?
Tempature is 42c... idle and 57c @ full load


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, what do you guys think? Should I wait for a 4870 and for them to single slot or should I go for another 3870? ORRRRR....get a 4850...

I want another card but I dunno which to get. The 3870 would be the cheapest, weakest of the bunch, but again, cheapest...Oh and the best to work and fit a crossfire setup.

I could get the 4850 which runs faster then the topline nvidea, only 200 bucks and from what I've heard, will crossfire with my 3870...

A 4870...forget this...will take months for it to get single slot carded, and will prolly be $300+...

Ok so...3870 or 4850...What would you do?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hey, what do you guys think? Should I wait for a 4870 and for them to single slot or should I go for another 3870? ORRRRR....get a 4850...
> 
> I want another card but I dunno which to get. The 3870 would be the cheapest, weakest of the bunch, but again, cheapest...Oh and the best to work and fit a crossfire setup.
> 
> ...


well V Ati isn't famous for getting good scores with all of it's stream processor units... a nvidia card with fewer units are faster... what im going to do is wait ... not for the 48..'s card to come out but the 5800's... to come out... i would just get what you have at the moment and wait till next year for the KILLER Ati gpu's to come out...... me... id buy every thing new that comes out in the market but the wife is giving me grief lol.... i think the next gen card will be the one that nvidia wont be able to compete with....ATI are incorporating phyx processors in there cards but not with the 4800's... it will be in the 5800's.... (wink wink) i have an inside source...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

single cards in xfire mode are faster..2x(3870)... the (3870x2) is a tad... i mean just a tad slower then 2 3870's........just because the x2 card has a 1.0 bridge between the two cores... and the 2x 3870's have the pcie 2.0... i think ill be getting a second 3870x2 to complete my spider platform till the 58's come out... but then by that time im sure we'll have a 3.2ghz phenom on the market to o/c...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 24, 2008)

4800s are the last of that that series... After the 4870 is the R700 series. And from all the testing and benchmarks. ATI is the best video card company right now. So yea, ATI > Nvidea...

But that wasnt the point, What would you do in my exact position? Get another 3870 or a 4850?


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay honestly the best course of action I think would be to get the 4850 which is the card I'm most surpri....no SHOCKED at from this round of cards so far. I know the 4870 will be head and shoulders faster than the 4850 but with the 4850 being so fantastically beast I think it's more than worth picking up especially at $200 (if you get one that still has a rebate you I've seen as low as $179!).

So if you wanna be uber cheap then pick up a 3870 (then again a 3850 is even cheaper but...) but if you want to not buy another card for a while I'd go with the 4850 since only a little more and it's head and shoulders faster than every card but one, and it's close to that already.

Now then......FULL HOLY HELL THAT'S A LOT OF VOLTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ummm...I don't know if you saw but I can do 3.1Ghz on 1.37v (may have been only 1.34v) 100% stable. Then again you can go higher than I can speed wise even if it takes more volts...I couldn't keep it as cool as you or I'd prolly be at the speeds you reach (3.4Ghz+).

That's still a good clock though but WOW thank God you have water cuz your room would be cooking right now 

K <---is really thinking about a 4850 right now


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Btw, Full did you ever get that 3.4Ghz stable and if so what volts did you use? I remember you using something like 1.478v to get the clock and since you've already put like 400v through the processor why not try the 1.6v setting on 3.4Ghz unless that's too much heat. 

Also even though the 3870's in CF have better bandwidth than the X2 the X2 is still better in games/benchmarks because of the single card thing which is why the X2 benches better and usually has higher fps in games. The only reason I didn't get the X2 instead of the extra 3870 is because I'd need a new power supply since I only have one 8-pin connector and it's being used by the motherboard...also if one of my cards goes out it doesn't matter cuz I've got two.  I still may end up with an X2 if the price goes down to what I'm thinking it will...I'm rubbing my greedy mits now 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

well the 5800's are just an example.... do what you want V.... just saying id wait till next year... and noooo ati lags behind the nvidia cards my friend... the similar class cards do anyway.... im sure you have your mind made up anyway so get the card you want... I've been keeping up with both ati and nvidia cards and still the 4850's lack what nvidia has to offer... just google for test results and you'll see... believe me... i love ati cards and hate nivida but it's in black n white dude... im just waiting for Ati to pull the rabbit outta there hat before ppl waste my money on this new card thats already out...


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Tempature is 42c... idle and 57c @ full load



On second thought nevermind about upping the clock at that voltage cuz the temp is rather high already.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

That's weird every review I've seen so far for the 4850 has been uber raving reviews with almost 100% scores. Considering the card is really only beaten by the GT280 I'd say it's pretty monstrous already especially since you can get 3 of the 4850's for the price of a single GT280 which would obviously higher performance.

Considering I've only got $80 into this extra 3870 I've thought very hard about picking up a 4850 now that they're finally out (which if you remember was my plan in the first place). Meh, I guess I'll see...I'm still waiting until the fan control and voltage control software comes out so I can have the card run at it's coolest while being quiet.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> and noooo ati lags behind the nvidia cards my friend



Im sorry to say but...

Have you even looked at the comparison benchmarks? ATI is running faster then nvidea by quite a bit. nvidea hardly stands a chance really...

But again, thats besides the point. Im getting a 4850 very soon! =]

Oh BTW, I just installed 2 gigs of Crucial Ballistix Tracers. soooooo pretty. One thing tho...

Not a lot of headroom. =[  But for $25. 4 gigs means modo multitasking! And if I need to, and absolutely need to...I can take out the other two sticks and run my saved 2.88ghz overclock for ... whatever game needs it. But for now, my PC eats games alive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, Full did you ever get that 3.4Ghz stable and if so what volts did you use? I remember you using something like 1.478v to get the clock and since you've already put like 400v through the processor why not try the 1.6v setting on 3.4Ghz unless that's too much heat.
> 
> Also even though the 3870's in CF have better bandwidth than the X2 the X2 is still better in games/benchmarks because of the single card thing which is why the X2 benches better and usually has higher fps in games. The only reason I didn't get the X2 instead of the extra 3870 is because I'd need a new power supply since I only have one 8-pin connector and it's being used by the motherboard...also if one of my cards goes out it doesn't matter cuz I've got two.  I still may end up with an X2 if the price goes down to what I'm thinking it will...I'm rubbing my greedy mits now
> 
> K



well K.. if i got 3.4 stable i'd be sharing the results with ya...but no i haven't tried the 1.6000volt yet...and as for the 400volts.... lol.... im still up and running aren't i dude..even after hitting 80+c  im sharing every new result with the room but .... i guess some are not getting what they say there getting... i always show what i get... i don't bs ppl and just type a result...i show what I've got and wait till im stable...sooooo till i hit the 3.4ghz barrier again i'll post what i find... when i find it again...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im sorry to say but...
> 
> Have you even looked at the comparison benchmarks? ATI is running faster then nvidea by quite a bit. nvidea hardly stands a chance really...
> 
> ...


well mabey your rite V... but every site shows a different result so i wont argue that with ya... and my tracers are on there way from Toronto and i ordered 4 gig's... i dont need to remove 2 sticks to get 2.7... i run 4 sticks ganged without a problem... what bios was on your mobo when you got it?... i had the 0701 i believe....


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Na try and keep the voltage around and no higher then1.3625
> try this
> multi x14
> ht multi x10
> ...



I have been running this for days on stock volts


w00t


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I have been running this for days on stock volts
> 
> 
> w00t


Sweet server.... but try upping the HT link up to stock + speeds and then show... why i say that is because with this processor im using i cant run below 2000mhz with this clock...


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Vis I think you'll be more than happy with the 4850 (and force me to buy one when you come back to gloat about it ), let me know when you get it and how it works out.

Full, 1.6v, 400v hey who's counting when you have no fear...in a way you're my hero.  Thanks for posting your clocks by the way I don't believe I've ever thanked you for that so...thank you. 

Monkey, awesome to see that you can also do 3Ghz at stock voltages but...can you run it with just the 200*15x setting? That way you can keep the Northbridge and HT Link at 2.0Ghz with no problems and it's easier to get stable since nothing else is overclocked. I was running that same clock for a while before when doing some ram testing as I needed a certain speed.

Have you been able to go any higher clocked than that or...more importantly can you go any lower on the voltage with that same clock (whether your way or 200*15x)?

Also would you mind adding your system setup/components information to your profile so we can help you better and don't have to ask later on? You can do so by going to the User CP at the top of the screen and fill in the information in "System Specs". That'll help us a lot and maybe help you in the long run.

Hey Vis...you still running Vista 64? How is it working out for you and what version do you have Ultimate/Premium?

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Vis I think you'll be more than happy with the 4850 (and force me to buy one when you come back to gloat about it ), let me know when you get it and how it works out.
> 
> Full, 1.6v, 400v hey who's counting when you have no fear...in a way you're my hero.  Thanks for posting your clocks by the way I don't believe I've ever thanked you for that so...thank you.
> 
> ...



Thanks K.... that means alot to me... and i tried today to get the 200@15x at stock but no go here my friend.... not even at 1.3850volts could i even get her to post..... haha i really don't care if i burn this proc up as i still have my 6400 to use till i order in another phenom lol.... money? ah i could buy 4 phenoms for a days work lol... (what sweety?) yes baby im saving money so we can go back to be with your family in Australia... teehee... yes i married an Ausi and she wants to go and live there next year.. Bel has been in canada with me for 2yrs now and i  cant wait to go down under to live for good... the only thing isss... i better get all my computer parts now b4 the move... otherwise i wont be able to afford the Ausi prices lol... Sorry im a tad off topic


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

ok ok ok K!!!! please show me the results of the 4800's chart... i seen the tech power up's review and thought it was lagging  compaired to the nvidia cards.... Pewwiee  i hate Nvidia gpu'sss... i bought an XFX 8800gt and took it back only after one day since the wire to the fan was cut to prevent speed control.... LOL it sounded like a vacume was running....


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks K.... that means alot to me... and i tried today to get the 200@15x at stock but no go here my friend.... not even at 1.3850volts could i even get her to post..... haha i really don't care if i burn this proc up as i still have my 6400 to use till i order in another phenom lol.... money? ah i could buy 4 phenoms for a days work lol... (what sweety?) yes baby im saving money so we can go back to be with your family in Australia... teehee... yes i married an Ausi and she wants to go and live there next year.. Bel has been in canada with me for 2yrs now and i  cant wait to go down under to live for good... the only thing isss... i better get all my computer parts now b4 the move... otherwise i wont be able to afford the Ausi prices lol... Sorry im a tad off topic



Haha, yea you better take some internet in a box with you too! Word has it that stuff is hard to come by around there. 

Crazy you can't get 200*15x to work, then again I can't get 15.5x nor 16x to work either. I have to go about a different way to get 3.1Ghz and havent' been able to get 3.2Ghz yet.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Vis I think you'll be more than happy with the 4850 (and force me to buy one when you come back to gloat about it ), let me know when you get it and how it works out.
> 
> Full, 1.6v, 400v hey who's counting when you have no fear...in a way you're my hero.  Thanks for posting your clocks by the way I don't believe I've ever thanked you for that so...thank you.
> 
> ...



4850? hell id wait to the 4870's come out lol.... then he'll be gloating... BIG TIME lol


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Btw...did you notice the review score of the 4850 card from even techpowerup? It almost a perfect 10.0 (9.8) which is far higher than any card I can think of recently. The only reason I believe it didn't get a perfect 10.0 is because of the lack of OC software out (it's new so who cares) and the heat since there isn't fan control yet (again it's new).

The biggest thing is that the card is faster than all of the old cards in most tests and costs only $200 which is far less than any of them and that includes ATi's old beast the X2 (both of them).

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha, yea the 4870 honestly scares me considering the 4850 is so damn good...the new X2...I don't even have words to describe how scared I am of THAT monster!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, yea you better take some internet in a box with you too! Word has it that stuff is hard to come by around there.
> 
> Crazy you can't get 200*15x to work, then again I can't get 15.5x nor 16x to work either. I have to go about a different way to get 3.1Ghz and havent' been able to get 3.2Ghz yet.
> 
> K


Ha you don't need to tell me about that lol... the wife msn"s her mum in aus and yeah lol i can tell it's a laggy connection...
Yeah weird hey.... you can clock one way and me a totally opposite way and yet we cant clock the same.... oh well thats what makes it a challenge.... soooo K master.... what ya think of the new Asus mobo with the 790gx mobo thats coming out?... i love the 5 seconds  boot time till your online feature lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw...did you notice the review score of the 4850 card from even techpowerup? It almost a perfect 10.0 (9.8) which is far higher than any card I can think of recently. The only reason I believe it didn't get a perfect 10.0 is because of the lack of OC software out (it's new so who cares) and the heat since there isn't fan control yet (again it's new).
> 
> The biggest thing is that the card is faster than all of the old cards in most tests and costs only $200 which is far less than any of them and that includes ATi's old beast the X2 (both of them).
> 
> K


you know to tell ya the truth i did.... it was a fast glance but mabey i should have taken a closer look.... to me a graph that is bigger is better but in some tests smaller is better lol//... gee wize and mamma thought i was a speed reader lol.... so KAAAAAA how has your mark06 scores been?.... i testing @ pcie 120mhz and see little if any results beller then being @ 100mhz...


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm pretty excited about them but I want a bit more research in them before I pick one up as I'm spoiled by my board now. 

The only thing that I'm slightly 'scared' of is that they have only two PCI-E slots which of course isn't bad but limits my upgrades in the future. Then again it's not really a big deal as I only have two cards now but...if I buy another card (4xxx card) then what am I gonna do with the 3rd card? On my board now I can still use two more cards if I for some reason go crazy but I'd have to get rid of one with the new board...

........still the temptation may prove to be worth it anyway 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought about enabling AutoXpress again which will take the PCI clock to 124Mhz but I doubt it'd run at that since the clocks are already quite high. I still haven't run any further testing after the 15,9xx score as I haven't broken the 16k mark yet but it's close.

Maybe I'll try that again tonight for a 'last' hurrah to see if I can break the 16k barrier or see what I can do with the PCI clock if anything...

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> I thought about enabling AutoXpress again which will take the PCI clock to 124Mhz but I doubt it'd run at that since the clocks are already quite high. I still haven't run any further testing after the 15,9xx score as I haven't broken the 16k mark yet but it's close.
> 
> Maybe I'll try that again tonight for a 'last' hurrah to see if I can break the 16k barrier or see what I can do with the PCI clock if anything...
> 
> K


my auto express is off and set manually @110 now and still the only thing that betters my score is a higher cpu clock


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

What was your score at 3Ghz...can you still break far over 16k? I'll be back in a bit I'm gonna try raising my PCI clock a little to see what happens if anything.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> What was your score at 3Ghz...can you still break far over 16k? I'll be back in a bit I'm gonna try raising my PCI clock a little to see what happens if anything.
> 
> K


just shy of 16k @3ghz... its not unless i crack it up to 3.08 and then the score goes into the 16k's @100mhz for the pciE


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 24, 2008)

time for me to go to bed.... have a long few days ahead of me... ttu thursday when i get in... good luck with the pcie clock but be carefull... it has a tendency to muck up the HD...


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet server.... but try upping the HT link up to stock + speeds and then show... why i say that is because with this processor im using i cant run below 2000mhz with this clock...
















w00t

soooo not stable...lol
will load up your 223 fsb settings w/ stock volts and be back in a few days after some stresses and hours of css


----------



## jkatt12 (Jun 24, 2008)

dang s.monkey!  howz that possible?  lol  post your specs or system info.  would like to know.     whats your psu and memory?


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey servermonkey, try lowering the multiplier on your NB to 9.

I'm running my chip at similar settings to yours, take a look at the attached image.

VDDA, HT link, NB voltage all set at auto.
Memory voltage set at 1.800v

1 hour stable in prime95.


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 24, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> dang s.monkey!  howz that possible?  lol  post your specs or system info.  would like to know.     whats your psu and memory?



mobo=m3a32-mvp deluxe wifi/ap (with wifi removed not disabled)
mem=corsair pc-6400
psu=1100w
cpuCooling=freezone elite (will be upgrading this asap)
video=2x hd3870s
os=xppro sp2



pumpkin said:


> Hey servermonkey, try lowering the multiplier on your NB to 9.
> 
> I'm running my chip at similar settings to yours, take a look at the attached image.
> 
> ...




lowered the nb to 9x... no post....
at 10x and 1.8ghz for the ht speed i am stable enuf to write this post.......

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=379896


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 24, 2008)

I like how you can run your NB at 2500MHz, my NB refuses to boot at anything above 2210MHz or so, despite getting a +0.14v boost (1.34v) from stock. I didn't take the voltage any higher than that, because I don't know what are the safe limits for HT volts, NB volts and VDDA volts for 24/7 use.

What are your VDDA, HT link and NB volts?


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Well done Server, I have the exact clock you're running stable before (screens are somewhere in this thread I'm sure) but I believe your issue for stability is indeed the Northbridge and HT Link right now.

If you wish you can keep those speeds you're running but on the Northbridge with out boards (I have the exact same board...down to the removed wifi ) it seems that in order to run 2.5Ghz on the Northbridge you'll need 1.45v going into it. That's what it took for me to get it stable, what volts are you using for it right now?

As for the HT Link at the speed of 2.25v you'll need at least 1.30v and you may get it stable but I'd test just the Northbridge first and put the HT Link back to 2.0Ghz (8x multi/1.6Ghz setting) and if the system is stable with the Northbridge at 2.5Ghz and 1.45v then go ahead and put the HT Link back and up the voltage to 1.30v to get it stable. I believe 1.30v is still inside the threshold that will let you run it without having to go up one more notch to 1.40v. Sucks we can't control the HT Link voltage like we can everything else instead of the stepped voltage we have now.

Anyway for both the HT Link and Northbridge you need at least 1.20v to get the stable at their stock 2.0Ghz states. You can run it on less but it may not last long (I've booted and run for a little while at 1.15v NB).

If all else fails then I stll have another trick up my sleeve for that exact clock...

Pumpkin welcome to the thread, glad you came. 

Now then for everyone here, the Northbridge is definately a secret power that our Phenoms have hidden away so it's speed is very important to your performance. At all times you want to at least keep it at 2.0Ghz or as close as possible. Going higher of course is a benefit but only really until you reach around 2.5Ghz which of course gives a very large amount of performance but not one that's worth the voltage and heat you will require to run it.

The HT Link on the other hand will not give you any truly noticable performance gains even if you take it all the way up to 2.5Ghz as it's already got more than enough bandwidth for us anyway even at stock 2.0Ghz speed. This one is best/smartest to leave at it's stock speed (or as close as you can get) and not risk the instability or the higher voltages.

2.25Ghz for the Northbridge seems to be the best compromise as it doesn't really require barely any voltage increase at all and it's a very boost in speed.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

*PCI Clock Testing*

Okay so I finally got around to some PCI clock testing after talking again with Full last night and I got some interesting results to share with you guys...

I only tried 3 settings last night as my cards are already slightly overclocked at 850Mhz core and 1200Mhz memory. I didn't want to take it up too high and damage/corrupt anything just trying to get a few points or fps.

The tested settings were 100Mhz (stock), 115Mhz, and 120Mhz. I figured that this would be a good enough spread to show what if any differences could be had by upping the PCI clock above the stock 100Mhz setting. Remember that those of us on 790FX chipsets also have an option in the bios named "AutoXpress" which is a way to 'auto overclock' the PCI clock to 124Mhz and apparently a few other tweaks I can't remember right now. This function I recommend leaving at Disabled not on Auto especially when you're trying to overclock your system or graphics cards. This if left on can skew your results extremely far and cause an instability that you won't realize and think your speeds are simply too high when in fact you had plenty left over...

Now then onto the results...

*100Mhz*





*115Mhz*





*120Mhz*





Okay now you'll notice that between the 100Mhz clock and 115Mhz clock there was a very significant jump in score without changing anything else...but when you went just 5Mhz further to 120Mhz there was a very significant DROP compared to even the stock settong at 100Mhz! Note that between 100-115Mhz there was a nice gain in SM 2.0 and a big gain in SM 3.0 scores. When going to 120Mhz however there was a large gain in SM 2.0 but a huge dro in SM 3.0 scores. I have yet to play/try any games at these settings yet but it should have interesting results I imagine as with our HD3870 cards we seem to be lacking in the SM 2.0 scores but have huge room to spare with SM 3.0...120Mhz may be better after all?

Of course some of you will be wondering now why they chose 124Mhz as the setting for the AutoXpress function. You have to remember that this function is meant for stock graphics cards which when taken to 124Mhz will most likely still see some sort of gain or it will at least get it back to stock and if you don't know better you'll never notice. Of course for those of us that don't leave well enough alone (aka all of us ) we can do this manually and find our limits to the benefit.

I tried this same 115Mhz clock with a 3Ghz cpu setting with all four cores enabled and scored 15,435. This of course is not my highest score but then again the video card clocks and the ram clocks were significantly lower than the previous high test. It did however give me a gain of about 150 marks which could theoretically put me over the 16k mark quite easily.

Now for the sad part...the higher your clocks are...the lower you can raise the PCI clock anyway so it may do me no good anyhow. :shadedshu

All of the above tests were performed on my Kuma setting at...

2.9Ghz 1.15v
800Mhz 4-4-4-12-16 2T ram
2.0Ghz Northbridge
2.0Ghz HT Link
850Mhz core 1200Mhz memory on both HD3870 cards

K

Disclaimer: As per any test your mileage may vary. We at K Style Industries are not responsible if you go crazy and try 150Mhz PCI clock but will laugh at you for doing so...when you buy a new machine.


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Btw, when I did the first CF test with this Kuma setting the score was 12,611 marks with both cards clocked to 880Mhz core and 1300Mhz memory. That's 33 marks lower than what I was able to achieve by raising the PCI clock 15Mhz and lowering the card clocks by 30Mhz core and 100Mhz memory.

Let that roll around in your brains for a while...

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

*And the plot thickens...*

Okay so I went through and tested a bunch more PCI clock settings today before I have to leave and found some interesting results.

The highest score I could achieve (screenshot attatched) was using PCI Clock 110Mhz which gave me a huge boost in score over the previous 115Mhz test and way above the 880/1300Mhz gpu clocks. No other settings were changed except for the PCI Clock up to 110Mhz.

So far I've tested 100, 106, 108, 109, 110, 111, 112, 115, 118, and 120Mhz clocks and 110Mhz easily gave me the best result. 108Mhz (12,874) was actually significantly better than 109Mhz which was the same as 111Mhz (12,841 for 109 and 12,840 for 111).

Hopefully this helps you guys out with your systems just remember it won't take much to get the best result so don't go upping the clock to something crazy and killing your system, there is absolutely no need to go past 124Mhz if you can even make it that far with an overclocked card.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting Full that you couldn't get a higher score messing with your PCI clock yet changing mine from 100Mhz up to 110Mhz gave me an additional 435marks with no other changes.

I'll try this at max system settings later on to see what I can get if anything. I'll also try a few games and see if/what difference it makes during play.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, wicked! I've had mine set to auto >.<

I just set it to 110 but Im leaving so I dont get to test it out! =[

Ill check it in a few and get back with some results.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay so I went through and tested a bunch more PCI clock settings today before I have to leave and found some interesting results.



What clock speeds where you running at?


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> Well done Server, I have the exact clock you're running stable before (screens are somewhere in this thread I'm sure) but I believe your issue for stability is indeed the Northbridge and HT Link right now.
> 
> If you wish you can keep those speeds you're running but on the Northbridge with out boards (I have the exact same board...down to the removed wifi ) it seems that in order to run 2.5Ghz on the Northbridge you'll need 1.45v going into it. That's what it took for me to get it stable, what volts are you using for it right now?
> 
> K



running on 1.28v.  F@h has been running since i left for work..(830am pst ish) ill post screenies when i get back home....

man i wish ilo was on this box, that would make it soooo easy for bios screen shots.....lol
time to bust out the ole digi......



pumpkin said:


> I like how you can run your NB at 2500MHz, my NB refuses to boot at anything above 2210MHz or so, despite getting a +0.14v boost (1.34v) from stock. I didn't take the voltage any higher than that, because I don't know what are the safe limits for HT volts, NB volts and VDDA volts for 24/7 use.
> 
> What are your VDDA, HT link and NB volts?



cpu vdda=auto
proc volts=1.3 (was able to boot into windows at 1.25v but not very fun at all)
proc-nb volts=1.4
cpu-nb ht link speed=1.8 ghz
ddr volts 2.2
northbridge voltage
     hypertransport volts=1.3
     core/pcie volts 1.12
     NB PCIE PLL=auto
southbridge volts=1.24


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> What clock speeds where you running at?



Don't worry those are not at max everything clocks. I was in Kuma (dual core) mode running at...

2.9Ghz @ 1.15v
2.0Ghz HT Link
2.0Ghz Northbridge
800Mhz 4-4-4-12-16 2T ram

I'm surprised that my low power setup almost breaks 13k in 3dmark06 that's a pretty nice score I think. It wouldn't take anything to go way over that, but I'm just showing the difference a PCI clock adjustment can make. Remember that the same setup running both cards at 880Mhz core and 1300Mhz memory only ran 12,611 when using PCI clock 100Mhz. The fact that I dropped 30Mhz on the core and 100Mhz on the memory and jumped up 300 marks is very good indeed.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> running on 1.28v.  F@h has been running since i left for work..(830am pst ish) ill post screenies when i get back home....



That's good, can't wait to see your results but have you run it through any stability tests with those settings yet?

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wow, wicked! I've had mine set to auto >.<
> 
> I just set it to 110 but Im leaving so I dont get to test it out! =[
> 
> Ill check it in a few and get back with some results.



Hey, make sure that you go through various PCI clock settings to find your optimum since we're running different clocks on everything it does make a difference. 110Mhz for me was the perfect number at that specific clock BUT that may not work out for you the same or for me when I change system settings.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah, good point chief! Alright then, Ill test 110 first, go to 115, then 120, 124, 105, and depending on those variations... I'll then find the sweet spot between the two best clocks.


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> That's good, can't wait to see your results but have you run it through any stability tests with those settings yet?
> 
> K



I usually let f@h run for a unit or two. while usually takes dayz

upped the voltage to 1.3.......1.28 was making apps hang.....

250*12@ 1.28 = no stable for now

screens of 250x*12@1.3v dunno if this is stable enuf to finish this post

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=380148

























 pair of corsair bye bye sticks...... 
that pair didnt like the oc....switching to crucials


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> Don't worry those are not at max everything clocks. I was in Kuma (dual core) mode running at...
> 
> 2.9Ghz @ 1.15v
> K





sweeet


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive gotta question that is sorta dumb. Ive now got two sets of memory running in my PC. One set is 1066mhz, the other 800mhz but I've set both to run at 800mhz. Now my question is...How should the memory be placed inside the mobo? Ive got it set like this...

1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick, 1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick.

Should it be 1066, 1066, 800, 800? Or vice vursa?

I hope that makes sence...


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sucks we can't control the HT Link voltage like we can everything else instead of the stepped voltage we have now.
> 
> K



hypertransport voltage?


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ive gotta question that is sorta dumb. Ive now got two sets of memory running in my PC. One set is 1066mhz, the other 800mhz but I've set both to run at 800mhz. Now my question is...How should the memory be placed inside the mobo? Ive got it set like this...
> 
> 1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick, 1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick.
> 
> ...



since you are running 4 sticks, that would be right (1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick, 1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick)
assuming you had the m3a32-mvp......

if you were running 2 sticks it would be 800 blank 800 blank


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 25, 2008)

Right! So it is right?

1066-800-1066-800 but they all run 800mhz. But should it be 1066-1066-800-800


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Right! So it is right?
> 
> 1066-800-1066-800 but they all run 800mhz. But should it be 1066-1066-800-800




the way you have it now 1066-800-1066-800 is correct

1066 in the yellow 800 in the black


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 25, 2008)

ok cool cause I was confused about the way the SPD tab under CPU-Z showed up as. Im over at a lan party and I dont have my manual. Thanks!


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

*More low system wattage results!*

After playing with the PCI Clock for the past few days (will resume later) I finally decided it was time to switch gears again and get back to work on the low power settings for my system.

Previously my system total wattage was 193W at 100% cpu load and 155W at idle. Those of course are fantastic numbers for a 2.9Ghz Dual core (Kuma mode) chip especially when you consider the system is made up of...

*Two* DVD drives (one Blu-ray)
*Four* sticks of memory (4-4-4-12)
*Two* HD3870 graphics cards
*Four* 120mm cooling fans
*Two* 80mm cooling fans (soon replaced with two more 120mm fans)
Various USB powered devices

Now then I've done myself one better yet again and my new numbers are *148W* at idle and *186W* at 100% cpu load! I've dropped the 2D clocks on the graphics cards yet again to 348Mhz core and 576Mhz memory from 600Mhz core and 800Mhz memory. I have not lowered the voltage on the cards yet below the 0.900v they were running before yet as I wanted to test the clocks prior to lowering the voltage any further. The lowest voltage I can remember ever running on the Diamond card was 0.825v with 575/775 clocks so I have no doubts I can lower the voltage on the cards at their current clocks and may drop the clocks even further but no lower than 300Mhz core and 500Mhz memory.

I'll let you guys know how it goes if/when I drop things further...and don't worry I'm still gonna try breaking the 16k barrier in 3dmark06 so the fight is not out of me. 

So far by adjusting the PCI clocks I've been able to eek out an extra 400+ marks to my scores on all setups tested so far which would put me at just over 16,300marks assuming I'm still able to get the same 400+ out of the PCI clock. I'm pretty confident as I've already beaten my previous high score of 15,901 going to 15,907 with the clocks lowered far below what the max numbers were during the other test (905/1305 down to 850/1200).

Full, I still think you can get a bit more out of your setup score wise if you take a bit more time with the PCI clocks unless of course you already have gone as far as you can. I remember you saying that even PCI 110Mhz didn't help you so maybe you are indeed at the limit but hey...maybe not?

K

*Edit:* CPU temps are 30C at idle and only reach 35C during the 110% stress test I use with the Scythe 120mm fan spinning at a leisurely 609rpm. To put that into perspective my Scythe 120mm 40cfm fan spins at 800rpm...

GPU temps are 40C while at idle with the fan spinning on auto at 30%.


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I usually let f@h run for a unit or two. while usually takes dayz
> 
> upped the voltage to 1.3.......1.28 was making apps hang.....
> 
> ...



Hey monkey, are you running air or water cooling? And are those temps idle or at 100% load?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 25, 2008)

...

I dont knw what to say. I wish I had that device to measure wattage pulled from the compy...

I know Im way over the 200W area. My video card is normal volts, CPU is 1.27v so theres not much to gain really...

I need to redo my low power set up as I messed it up from the bios change up to 1102. 

But yea, Im jealous of your pristine hardware.. I wish I would have gotten such perfectness. Mine handles the low watts ok but overclocking is just ... bad lol


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

Haha, I can give you an idea of what you're running if you tell me what you have in the system and what specs they're running at.

The video card is overclocked right? And are we talking about running in Kuma or Agena mode?

K

Btw...I'm running 151W while talking to you and blasting music with everything else running the background. 

Oh and this is your friend....http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 25, 2008)

1 DVD-rom, a video card fan that sits in a PCI slot, overclocked 3870(speeds, not volts), 4 120mm fans, 4 sticks memory, cpu is quad core, slightly overclocked but 1.28 volts. Uhm...yea I think thats it. Oh, I've got headphones plugged in, and a GH3 controller.


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say that around idle you're at about 230-240W with the overclock and undervolt you're on right now. Under 100% processor load my vote goes with 290W, and of course under load of a game at it's peak over 300W easy.

That's still not bad at all for an overclocked quad core setup and an overclocked gpu too.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh yea, add to that whenever you're using your Kuma setup you'd be not very far from what I have and possibly a hair lower than me since you're using only a single card...then again we may be even since my cards are underclocked and undervolted too.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey monkey, are you running air or water cooling? And are those temps idle or at 100% load?
> 
> K


running a freezone elite for now on me proc....that was idle w/ the ambient temp @ 110f...I hate not having ac....

i have been running f@h all day....here are temps..
got a w/u done w00t....


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

Monkey...I wouldn't last 5 minutes in your room 

If it's 110F then I'd better be in a racecar somewhere and have a cool suit on!

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Monkey...I wouldn't last 5 minutes in your room
> 
> If it's 110F then I'd better be in a racecar somewhere and have a cool suit on!
> 
> K




it was for a few days....it was horrible..couldnt do anything....
but now temps have returned back to normal 

funny thing is...at 100% temps are 1-2 degrees cooler than when idle w/ ambient temp <100
I am not too thrilled w/ the performance of this freezone elite on a phenom....on a x2 
u got any recommendations for a water block? and raddy?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Interesting Full that you couldn't get a higher score messing with your PCI clock yet changing mine from 100Mhz up to 110Mhz gave me an additional 435marks with no other changes.
> 
> I'll try this at max system settings later on to see what I can get if anything. I'll also try a few games and see if/what difference it makes during play.
> 
> K


(Grins) well nice test results K... i think im going to try a few more tests and post ya some results... and if i may ask.... why you only using 2 cores for your test?


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't feel like resetting the computer so I was already on 2 cores when I started. After that I just kept the results consistent at 2 cores, plus there is a lot of the time when I'm only running two cores anyway unless I need all four for what I'm doing.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> it was for a few days....it was horrible..couldnt do anything....
> but now temps have returned back to normal
> 
> funny thing is...at 100% temps are 1-2 degrees cooler than when idle w/ ambient temp <100
> ...



I'd love to help you with a better cooler (I agree that the one you have now sucks) but I'm an air cooling only kinda guy so I don't know enough about water to help.

Full however is running water cooling so he may be able to help you, certainly better than I can. If you don't use water the next time and have room in the case then put a Xigmatek HDT cooler in there and call it a day. 

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> I'd love to help you with a better cooler (I agree that the one you have now sucks) but I'm an air cooling only kinda guy so I don't know enough about water to help.
> 
> Full however is running water cooling so he may be able to help you, certainly better than I can. If you don't use water the next time and have room in the case then put a Xigmatek HDT cooler in there and call it a day.
> 
> K




As soon as i get a replacement cooler, I will be using this freezone elite to chill my drinks.... or make hot tea.....

freezone elite = fail 

omg that thing is huge (your cooler)


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Monkey...I wouldn't last 5 minutes in your room
> 
> If it's 110F then I'd better be in a racecar somewhere and have a cool suit on!
> 
> K



it was 110 outside and i have no ac 
my room is ~outside temp...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> I didn't feel like resetting the computer so I was already on 2 cores when I started. After that I just kept the results consistent at 2 cores, plus there is a lot of the time when I'm only running two cores anyway unless I need all four for what I'm doing.
> 
> K


lol K... ask and i receive...
Anyway back to business... i just installed the 1102 bios to give it a shot again... 
just to let you know.. ver 0801 will only give me 1.53 volts to the core even if i set it to 1.60v the bios and cpuid shows a max of 1.53v... so i hope the 1102ver unlocks the core volts for me..
btw.. my office is @85c and my idle temps are 40-41c..
just trying to catch up on what i've missed the past few days.. hope im still welcome since im not part of the low volt club
i just cant do it like i could with my 6400 black... oh well i hope my high volts are still welcome.. just one more thing K... i checked cpuid and im not ganged like i used to be? whys that? should i gang it like I've always ran b4?... and i see another setting in the bios called nb/pci volt? ill bump up the volts to the core..... say 1.58 and see if it will run that high.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

3.71 GHz for a Phenom!!! ya gotta check this out ppl.
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/9664/index.html


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, yea the Xigmatek is indeed massive but sweet lord does it get the job done. Funny thing you may not know is that I didn't even mean to order this one...I was intending on getting the 'little' brother to it (HDT-S963) and clicked the wrong box when I was checking out for the order.

Didn't realize it until a few hours before it was at the door...when I opened the box and first saw it I was like "gdahariujt[oghawoiug[japutr3awe54462428540976q-4905740grajg9u%&%&$#$)#^*)&" that thing is huge!

...it scared me 

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lol K... ask and i receive...
> Anyway back to business... i just installed the 1102 bios to give it a shot again...
> just to let you know.. ver 0801 will only give me 1.53 volts to the core even if i set it to 1.60v the bios and cpuid shows a max of 1.53v... so i hope the 1102ver unlocks the core volts for me..
> btw.. my office is @85c and my idle temps are 40-41c..
> ...



bios 1102 is retarded like that...you have to set ganged manually.  default is set to auto, but doesnt detect it correctly...........
im about to go back to 1101


new setting? ooooo where?


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ive gotta question that is sorta dumb. Ive now got two sets of memory running in my PC. One set is 1066mhz, the other 800mhz but I've set both to run at 800mhz. Now my question is...How should the memory be placed inside the mobo? Ive got it set like this...
> 
> 1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick, 1066mhz stick, 800mhz stick.
> 
> ...



are they rated for the same volts?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> bios 1102 is retarded like that...you have to set ganged manually.  default is set to auto, but doesnt detect it correctly...........
> im about to go back to 1101
> 
> 
> new setting? ooooo where?


thanks S monkey... i found better stability in the 0801 bios for my o/c


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks S monkey... i found better stability in the 0801 bios for my o/c



801? hmmm
I have been meaning to ask you what water block and raddy you are using..I am about to replace this pos freezone....


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 3.71 GHz for a Phenom!!! ya gotta check this out ppl.
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/9664/index.html



thats been on XS for weeks hows this?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> are they rated for the same volts?



Yea, one set is Crucial Ballistix pc2-8500 and the other is Crucial Ballistix Tracer pc2-6400, both rated for 2.2v

The only difference is speed. Oh and the tracers are so fscking pretty.

Oh and Cdawall...That is the strangest setup I've seen in a while. I've done that before but it wasnt water cooled. And wicked job on that overclock!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 801? hmmm
> I have been meaning to ask you what water block and raddy you are using..I am about to replace this pos freezone....


check the pictures out here S monkey
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1599.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

not bad CD... well for running on only 2 cores...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

Kei, I wanted to ask you what sound card you where thinking of getting? I just installed a x-fi gamer by creative and its amazing! I can tell a clear difference from the on board although Im not sure it was worth $100. I'd gladly pay $75 but having to fork $100 was a little irritating. Oh well, Its very nice! I really like the three different audio modes it has. Sound Creation, Gaming, and Entertainment. Clear differences in all three but Im not sure how to exactly use the audio creation mode yet. Anyways, the x-fi is pretty nice. I like the jump from dvd quality to studio.


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an asus xonar, and it's been working pretty well for me so far. I'm no experienced listener, but it's been getting pretty good reviews around and seems to be favored over creative cards.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, that was my first choice but my local Fry's dont carry them. =[

So I bought the x-fi to try it out. Its ok so far.


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, and about temperatures, my room isn't ventilated too well so ambient temps are pretty high, especially in the day.

I've been running 3050MHz at 1.28V for a couple of days now, and it idles at 46C. That screams hot to me, despite having 2 fans on a noctua U12P on it. 

Think I have airflow/fan config problems in my case? Or is it just phenoms being too hot, as they notoriously are?

Edit: Oh and, coretemp gives me a reading of 46 degrees, while I get 42 from asus probe...


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldnt say they are notoriously hot...Its a quad core so yea. Thats where the heat is from. Take any other quad core with about the same clocks and cooler and you'd prolly see little to no difference. Im at 2.7ghz quad core and 40C (multitasking) but its hot in my room. prolly close to 78-80F. Are you water or air cooled? I use core temp too and just go what it says as usually its right. Everest will give the most accurate though. 

As for the case...do you have all your cables and wires cable tied and grouped up nicely? Try to hide as much as possible. I made a little cardboard wind tunnel and put in in the CD-rom area and it flow right into my Zalman. It helps a TON. Doest help when it comes to dust and pet hair though. I spray it with air every week to keep it nice and clean.


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah all the wires are tied up nicely in one bundle. I just turned up the side fan on my case, and I just got a 1 degree drop in CPU temps and a whole 5 degrees on motherboard temps. I usually keep the side fan at a minimal speed because it's blowing a whole lot of dust into the case. 

I have a feeling my PSU is contributing to this heatwave. It's an enermax modu82+ which adjusts fan speeds according to the temperature of the PSU. So it decides to spin slowly and I don't think there's a way to make it go faster, the PSU feels really hot to the touch. If the psu got cooler the rest of the case would probably do so too, I suppose, but looks like this can't be helped.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, powerful PSUs are ridiculously hot. I got a Antec Earthwatts and its so cool. Its really surprising. The fan thats in there doesnt even need to run its that cool. I've seen people make PSUs into really cool ... uhm... 'fishtanks'...lol

They take the PSU and make it water tight and put baby oil in it with a tiny pump to circulate the fluid. I'll see if I can find the weird tutorial for it.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

Cant find it...I wouldnt suggest trying it though. I mean electricity and water or even baby oil are just very bad combos. The one I saw worked however...and looked really really cool. I wouldnt put it in my case cause it would be way too cool...so that would take care of the heating problem anyway lol


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea I remember seeing that 3.7Ghz clock in the news a few weeks back. That's a really awesome clock...but so is that 3.6Ghz clock too! Very nicely done indeed!

Hey pumpkin how many fans to you have in your case and how many are intake versus exhaust? Do you have the most powerful fans exhausting the air from your case or is it the other way around?

As for the Phenom temps, yes they can get up there but they're not unheard of at all as mine runs just fine whether on two cores or four. You can indeed lower your idle temps if you wish by turning CPU Tweak *off* in the bios and that will give you a drop of approx. 5-10C automatically without any noticeable loss in speed.

Another thing, since you're running such high temps have you tried to find how low of a voltage you can run the processor at 3Ghz at yet? Drop the other clocks back to stock and see if things are stable on the processor with less voltage...also watch that northbridge speed and voltage as this will increase temperature as well. 2.5Ghz is a nice number to have but after lots of testing it's not worth that kinda temp increase at all.

If you can't get the temp to a number you're comfortable with then drop the processor speed just a little (2.9Ghz) and see what voltage you can run at which will drop your temps yet again for a very very small speed penalty. My chip will run up to a bit over 3.1Ghz but it requires 1.37v to do so which just isn't worth it for that small speed increase when 2.9Ghz can be had on only 1.25v and far less heat (I don't even reach 48C with the fan on uber low at 100% load).

It's all about give and take trust me 2.9Ghz is 'just as fast' as 3Ghz 

K


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 26, 2008)

What does CPU Tweak do?

I need 1.28V to run 3000MHz, and the same volts to run 3050MHz, so I stuck to 3050. I was pretty happy with this result, 0.2V undervolt and 550MHz overclock from stock. 

Memory's running at 950Mhz, 5-5-4-15-19-2T at 1.800V (stock volts), NB/HT at 2200MHz at stock volts. So pretty much everything is at stock volts except the phenom, which is undervolted anyway.


I have 3 intake fans with low cfm, 1 intake fan with high cfm and 1 exhaust fan with high cfm.

I like running at over 3000 just because the first digit of 3050 looks sweeter than the first digit of 2900, same reason why my low power setting is 2170MHz at 1.024V (same voltage needed to run 2000MHz).


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn you people and your flawless hardware! I'll be sure to get winning gear with the next series of phenoms and a 790gx board.


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, I understand why you're running 3.xx Ghz as most people are trying to do the samething for nothing other than to see the number 3 in front. 

The Northbridge and HT Link are on 'auto' voltage or at 'stock' voltage of 1.20v? You may run into instability issues with 1.20v if you keep them at 2.2Ghz speeds during stability testing. Just a very small bump would cure that though.

As for your fan setup...that's a whole lot of intake with what appears to be not enough exhaust going. The most important setup for your case is the exhaust portion as fluid dynamics says that air will always flow in the path of least resistance and right now that sounds like the *outside* of your case not through it.

You want to ensure that air is moving in one uniform direction through your case not just being blown into the case which will cause turbulence, which will cause the air molecules to speed up bumping into each other causing friction which we all know has the after effect of heat. If the air can get out as quickly as possible (but not too quick) then it will be far more likely to actually flow into that area and by using your exhaust fan as the most powerful fan you will create a vacuum like effect sucking more air into the case with your exhaust fan.

Also make sure that you have adequate space at your exhaust port so that the air isn't being stagnant back there and simply not flowing out of the case causing more heat. If you're into case modding then it wouldn't be a bad idea to put an exhaust fan (80/120mm) on the top of your case to exhaust hot air where it sits since it rises.

Due to the mounting of AMD processors we can't aim very many cpu coolers at the back exhaust fan which sucks but there are ways around it. The Xigmatek can remove a huge amount of heat and you can only aim it up or down (onto the video card)...so install an exhaust into the top of the case and bam you now have the hot air going out the exhaust again. I'm finally finished mocking up my idea for the final exhaust setup on the top of my case so I'm ordering the other 120mm fan(s) beginning of next week when the other materials are here. I've already changed the side airflow situation and it help immensely allowing me to remove other loud fans and replace them with far quieter fans that move less air but are more strategically placed allowing for better cooling with slower and quieter fans. Add some mesh and it'll look beautiful, unless you like the clear look you could just add plexiglass and led lights for effect.

All very cheap mods that will pay off hugely in the end as long as you think them through...

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Damn you people and your flawless hardware! I'll be sure to get winning gear with the next series of phenoms and a 790gx board.


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm too lazy to change anything in the case right now, but I'll do it when I put a new video card in.

I think I'll get the 2 low CFM fans at the top of the case to blow air out instead of into the case. I always assumed that it's okay to have disproportionate intake and exhaust, because if there's too much air being blown in then air pressure would force it out through the exhaust and other possible routes. I'm not too good with fluid dynamics. :/

Hmm.. then again, the above idea doesn't seem so good. Blowing air upwards is working against gravity, which is definitely going to reduce the efficiency of the fans. OH wait yeah hot air rises. Ah conflicting information!

Oh yeah and, what exactly does CPU Tweak do? How does disabling it give me a 5-10C drop in temperatures? I'm not even sure if I have it enabled right now, but it's good to know.


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2008)

pumpkin said:


> I think I'll get the 2 low CFM fans at the top of the case to blow air out instead of into the case. I always assumed that it's okay to have disproportionate intake and exhaust, because if there's too much air being blown in then air pressure would force it out through the exhaust and other possible routes. I'm not too good with fluid dynamics. :/



Good thoughts but that's the exact opposite of what will happen as air won't even try to go in as there is less resistance outside the case. Do you have any side fans in your case? That will also help to cool the board and ram if you place them correctly just remember not to have overpowering fans on the side. The order of strength should be...Exhaust-->Front Intake-->Side Intake to have airflow going in a smooth direction.



pumpkin said:


> Oh yeah and, what exactly does CPU Tweak do? How does disabling it give me a 5-10C drop in temperatures? I'm not even sure if I have it enabled right now, but it's good to know.



Sorry I forgot to say what it does, and if you don't know if it's enabled then it definately is enabled. If you have AOD then load it up and press the green colored circle with red outline in it until it turns yellow then hit apply and look at your temperatures. That's what you'd be doing in the bios but it'd be applied at startup which is better than doing that every single time.

Now then for what it does...it will keep your cpu at 'high alert' which means that the voltages won't really drop/relax as well as a few other system tweaks to keep the system in it's highest alert phase. This sounds all well and good but the actual gain from doing this in anything other than a benchmark (and sometimes it'll even bench lower) is so small you wouldn't even notice if I never mentioned it to you in the first place. Yellow mode (Cache Mapping Enabled, also an option in the bios you *need* to always have enabled) is just as fast and runs a whole heck of a lot cooler. Green mode (Cache Mapping Disabled aka TLB fix) should be avoided like a virus at all costs as it will reduce your speed to an extremely slower rate (though it's still relatively 'fast') so never go with that as it won't help you in anything else anyway. CPU Tweak is also known as Red mode with some people because the green circle in the upper right hand corner of AMD Overdrive (AOD) will have a red outline to it, yellow is where you want to be.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Damn you people and your flawless hardware! I'll be sure to get winning gear with the next series of phenoms and a 790gx board.


lol V... i wish we all could hit 3.7ghz and im also waiting for the new mobo with the 790gx chipset... you see the new asus mobo has a new feature.... 5sec from power up to being online... i hope it's as sweet as they claim


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

That would help so much with the way I compute. I turn off my PC whenever I leave if its longer then 20 min. Even now its not that big a deal cause from hitting the power button till clicking Firefox takes roughly a min 20 or so. 

Have you guys seen the news article on the front page about physX and our 3800 series cards? I cant wait til that guy releases the driver!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

K... i need you to tell me and explain what the NB Pcie PLL is... and what would the default volt be.. I've been playing around with it a bit and it seems to help with my clocks... it's keeping it stable longer... @3.1 and up to 3.2ghz
thanks for all your fine knowledge and also all the help you've been giving us all


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> That would help so much with the way I compute. I turn off my PC whenever I leave if its longer then 20 min. Even now its not that big a deal cause from hitting the power button till clicking Firefox takes roughly a min 20 or so.
> 
> Have you guys seen the news article on the front page about physX and our 3800 series cards? I cant wait til that guy releases the driver!


takes that long V?
gee im at less then a min till surfing on fire fox and i also have a few programs that need permission to start during the start up.. Eg.. riva tuner for the gpu's fan and core temp.. have you set in the policies tab of the hard drive for max performance.. both boxes checked


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, I dont turn on that last check. Its too risky for me. I dont like the way they worded it at least. Do you see any problems with it at all??


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, I dont turn on that last check. Its too risky for me. I dont like the way they worded it at least. Do you see any problems with it at all??


no none at all V... i was Leary myself but with all the bsod the system's gone through it hasn't hurt anything with the hd setting... and it is a nice bump in speed also... mine stays on always... o/c'n or not...


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 27, 2008)

I just disabled CPU tweak, and my idle temps just went down by 3 degrees. Not too much, but it still helps lots!

I had to do it through BIOS, because 780a motherboard = no AOD


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm, I guess Ill try it. Where is the settings at, Full?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hmm, I guess Ill try it. Where is the settings at, Full?


control panel... device manager...click disk drive and select your drive...then right click on your hd and click the policy tab


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> K... i need you to tell me and explain what the NB Pcie PLL is... and what would the default volt be.. I've been playing around with it a bit and it seems to help with my clocks... it's keeping it stable longer... @3.1 and up to 3.2ghz
> thanks for all your fine knowledge and also all the help you've been giving us all



I think the default is 1.8v


----------



## servermonkey (Jun 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> check the pictures out here S monkey
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1599.html



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I think the default is 1.8v


thanks Monkey... i found out myself lol... google is a wonderful thing.. just wish i bought stocks when they first started up..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


what's siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick monkey?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 27, 2008)

44 seconds to boot up with the enhanced drive thing. I use a program called ReadyDrivers Plus though which disabled driver signing before I logon to windows so if I got rid of that that would prlly help take off like 5 seconds or so. Thanks Full. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 44 seconds to boot up with the enhanced drive thing. I use a program called ReadyDrivers Plus though which disabled driver signing before I logon to windows so if I got rid of that that would prlly help take off like 5 seconds or so. Thanks Full. =]


glad to hear V... glad i could be some what of a help in here lol... your welcome, and like i said I've never had any problem having both checked off..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

what is ready drivers plus V?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

mabey someone can help me with memory timings? if im running conservative speeds on the sticks....say 884 mhz and i set the timings to 4.4.3.12.15... 
how do i know if im missing a cycle due to tighter timings?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 27, 2008)

ReadyDrivers Plus disables driver signing before you load into windows. Some programs need signing by microsoft to run and if its not signed then you cant use the program. The program that I had to use this with is ATI tray tools. As far as memory timings and cycles then I cant help there. =[


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> ReadyDrivers Plus disables driver signing before you load into windows. Some programs need signing by microsoft to run and if its not signed then you cant use the program. The program that I had to use this with is ATI tray tools. As far as memory timings and cycles then I cant help there. =[


thank you V... hey man how you like the tracers?
i bought 4x1066mhz and wont get them till the first week in july... i deal through pay pal bank and it takes longer lol.... i cant wait to get them in my system... to tell ya the truth with all my attempts at o/c'n the only thing holding me back is the ram... I've been testing everything all day... volts and all and while running my tests.... I've concluded its the ram... im @ 3.080GHz stable for over 4 hrs now... this proc hates low volts but also hates the high volt... i think i found the medium with this system and think im at the limit... for the 24/7 system that is...im hitting over 1600+ constantly in the science mark tests which is a plus for me..
D9 micron chips


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 27, 2008)

Tracers are just fine. Not much headroom as I wanted but thats only cause I got the 800mhz ones. They still OC very with a CR2 clock. Oh and they are very very pretty!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Tracers are just fine. Not much headroom as I wanted but thats only cause I got the 800mhz ones. They still OC very with a CR2 clock. Oh and they are very very pretty!


stop saying there pretty lol.... yeah i cant wait to get them... ok stress is done... 5hrs @ 44c max... so off to really test it in gears of war hehehe... have a good weekend V... I'll ttul tonight my friend... oh and can you recommend a wicked racing game for the pc?.... im not really into the indy thing... i love playing gothem racing 2 or 3 on the 360.... any game like that you know of?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

well if im missing memory cycles..... i sure cant tell .... this timing smokes! fast fast it is...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah Britney spears video.... gimme lol... ooOps sry .... ok focus now... Hey V did you download the disk performance program for the 790 chipset?... it also helps speed things up... here's the link from the Amd driver page
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_chipset.aspx


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 27, 2008)

What is the RAIDXpert thing? I dont think I have a RAID setup. Just one SATA 320g and then a IDE connected 160g for storage and music, movies, that sort of stuff. I got the other tho! Thanks 

As far as racing games go...I heard GRiD is really good, its not a racing sim but its pretty fun. I'm d/ling a torrent of it now. If you want a racing SIM, get either Race07 or Live For Speed. Live for Speed is older and a bit easier on the computing but its still quite fun.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> What is the RAIDXpert thing? I dont think I have a RAID setup. Just one SATA 320g and then a IDE connected 160g for storage and music, movies, that sort of stuff. I got the other tho! Thanks
> 
> As far as racing games go...I heard GRiD is really good, its not a racing sim but its pretty fun. I'm d/ling a torrent of it now. If you want a racing SIM, get either Race07 or Live For Speed. Live for Speed is older and a bit easier on the computing but its still quite fun.


thats just for running 2 hard drives in raid 0.... thats all... it's just a controller... your mobo cd disk already has it if you want to install it..


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahh yea... I have two hard drives but they both arnt the same and arnt both SATA. So yea, dont need that. Tahsnks tho. (awesome spelling)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 27, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ahh yea... I have two hard drives but they both arnt the same and arnt both SATA. So yea, dont need that. Tahsnks tho. (awesome spelling)


ha it's the weekend so it's all good here lol...


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

*Climbing the 16k mountain...*

Okay so I took another "quick" (if you call 2+ hrs quick ) stab at breaking 16,000 in 3dmark06 and.........well I finally did it...just.

I didn't go for the max clocks I've ever gotten I just wanted to prove my theory to myself that I can pull a little over approximately 400 marks out of my @ss by overclocking the PCI Bus clock itself with no other changes.

You already saw what I did with the last round of clocks and how I beat my previous 15,901 score (up to 15,907) with significantly lower graphics card clocks by just raising the PCI Bus clock. Well I decided to do it again and so far I'm 3 for 3 now. I did it on the 2.9Ghz Kuma setting with 850-1200 gpu clocks(up from 880-1300 gpu clocls & 12,479 score to 12,898), then on the 3.0Ghz Agena setting with 850-1200 gpu clocks (up from 850-1200 gpu clocks & 15,474 score to 15,907), and now again on the 3.0Ghz Agena setting with 880-1300 gpu clocks to 16,058 so far.

I'll give it a go again maybe tomorrow with the 905-1300 clocks if I have time and or feel like spending another two hours on running tests. Perhaps I can achieve the 16,300 I believe I can hit if I really really really put in the effort to do so...anything further than that is a true gift because I believe that is the ceiling without raising the clock speeds further on both cards and cpu.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, and Full I appologize for taking so long to answer your question...

*clears throat*

The NB PCIE PLL controls the voltage supplied to the chipsets power regulation circuits.

Be careful...I haven't really done any experiementing with this option on this board other than setting it to the lowest setting just to see if I could get it to run (it does and I use it everyday on the Kuma setting).

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool! Im quite jealous that you can beat my overclocked setup with your kuma set. Annoying actually. My best is 12,4XX marks. 

I've got vantage recently and Im not sure what kind of reaction I should use. I know I've got a meh score but I've compared it with other Orb results with the same setup and Im 3rd. P5371 was my score. I was passed by a 1st place score of over P10k and then a P58XX. So...

Im sad. But simi-glad about my 3rd place.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Cool! Im quite jealous that you can beat my overclocked setup with your kuma set. Annoying actually. My best is 12,4XX marks.
> 
> I've got vantage recently and Im not sure what kind of reaction I should use. I know I've got a meh score but I've compared it with other Orb results with the same setup and Im 3rd. P5371 was my score. I was passed by a 1st place score of over P10k and then a P58XX. So...
> 
> Im sad. But simi=glad about my 3rd place.



Sweet on the Vantage score, I have no idea what my score would be as I'd have to buy the program since I've already flashed my gpu bios's and didn't calculate new checksums so I'd not be able to submit results online.

Now then...how far over is your card clocked? Remember before I got the 2nd card my high score was 13,095 marks so it's not leagues ahead of yours but still quite far...then again I could clock to the sky on my gpu without any voltage mods (still don't have any mods) and my cpu was clocked higher.

As for the Kuma setting well...remember I have two cards and that's a BIG difference. My scores before that were as follows..........

1 core 8200marks
2 cores 11,333marks
3 cores 12,423marks
4 cores 12,992marks

I'm not 100% what settings those tests were taken at but I know they were all done with the exact same settings just changing how many cores were enabled. It had to be pretty darn near the top of my clocks though as the 4 core score is pretty close to the max I was able to get out of the single gpu setup. Then again...you may as well add 2-400marks to each score since I didn't touch the PCI clock on any of those tests.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not sure how much you can pull out of your setup in Vantage by adjusting the PCI Bus clock, but if you're careful and take your time you could pull out a bit more, same with your 3dmark06 score.

I'm actually kinda scared to see what my score would be in 3dmark03 now...I was already over 60k before doing anything to the PCI Bus clock. Maybe it would react the same way that 3dmark06 did or maybe even further as extra marks were far easier to come by in the older versions.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 28, 2008)

Errmmm.. About my vantage. Lets say I cant submit either...but its not cause I flashed my GPU's BIOS. Hehe...

I clocked my card to 850-1350. This is stable. I've never tried higher with more volts or anything else of the sort.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha, we're in the same boat then with not being able to submit...though only one of us sounds legal  *coughmecough*

I've never bothered with the voltage mods or raising the voltage through bios or any program as the highest like I said I ever got was already what voltage mod people were trying to get (and some STILL not getting)...931/1404Mhz is pretty damn high for a stock cooled stock voltage card I think.

I'm not sure how high the Visiontek card would go but I highly doubt I got two cards that are extraordinary overclockers like that! I know it will however do 905/1300Mhz for benchmarks without any voltage mods and that's hugely high anyway.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 28, 2008)

Im going to try out that 905/1300

Maybe its cause I've been pushing the memory too far.

After House that is.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha, enjoy the show and be careful with the overclock and only try one of those clocks at a time (try 1300 then try 905 but not both at the sametime). Also go slow pumping up the clock so you know where your limit is....why am I saying this? You already know that 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

*Happy Anniversary*

Before it's over...

I want to wish everybody a Happy 50th Anniversary! 

...when I started this thread I thought for sure it'd get burried by all the other 'overclock to the highest clocks cuz I have no idea what else a cpu is used for' threads on internet forums. No offense to anyone as I like to know my equipment limits as well but I understand there are things far more important than useless speed.

Thanks for keeping this thread at the top of the forum pages for 2 months and 3 days now (missed the anniversary on the 25th)...

1 ideal

37 individuals (so far)

50 pages

1237 posts

1 crazy newbie intel guy (the other more experienced intel guys have been very good and I thank them for that)

0 arguments

'N' days/posts more to come
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Of all 8 active pages on this forum section only 1 thread ranked above us right now...in *8* pages!

1. Super Pi 1M (82 pgs / 2039 posts / 87,715 views)
2. Phenom 9850 lowvolt OC, etc. (50 pgs / 1237 posts / 23,328 views)
3. Xeon Quad & Dual core OC results (22 pgs / 528 posts / 11,509 views)

thanks again 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 28, 2008)

the trick to o/c'n the gpu is to lower the memory clock's just a bit while your o/c'n the core..either lower the core and raise the memory or lower the memory and raise the core... I've been testing ever since I've picked up this gpu....
and thanks K... i use the nb pll volt to stabilize the cpu'z clock @3.24GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 28, 2008)

Swwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeet! cool K!!!


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy wow batman! We're actually 13th out of all the threads on the forum including all the stickies (minus stickies I believe we're 5th but I'd have to count again...)

58,894 total threads...and we're *13th* overall! That's actually pretty crazy, this is the second forum I've done something like this...mods don't kill me I'll try to keep this one civil unlike the other thread in the RX7club forum. In that forum (I'm a huge rotary guy) the thread had nothing to do with cars of course as we were in the lounge and I just posted a question..."Who is the most beautiful/gorgeous woman in the world" not who's the hottest (that goes away with time), not sexiest (time, time, time)...but the most beautiful/gorgeous. Eventually the thread got shut down due to space restrictions after gulp way more than double the pages on this one. The scary part is that of course a new thread spawned after that one to continue it on...I'm pretty sure there is still one going today! It's been somewhere north of 4 years since I started that one!!! I never thought the beast would get out of hand like that though 

At least this one actually has a purpose this time 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 28, 2008)

Jessica Alba

Oh wrong forums...

rofl!

This is one awesome thread, Kei. And its helped numerous Phenom owners with their questions and problems and fun all at the same time. Thanks man! Did I mention Jessica Alba?


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guys...and if I had to pick one now then it's Natalie Portman hands down. Frightening levels of just plain 'ol natural beauty 

Okay we better quit that before it goes too far haha, have either of you done anything with your PCI Bus clocks yet?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea, I tried 105, 110, 115, 120, and autoXpress. I lost my results. >.>

I will try it again today or tmrw. I think Im at 108 right now tho. Im not sure. I get sidetracked easily.


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha, I just hit print screen after every test and save it in Paint Shop Pro while writing the PCI Clock on it.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 28, 2008)

Kei! You flashed the bios in your 3870?? What does that do, what are the dangers, and what ... (insert question here)


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys, been away awhile, but been reading to get caught up and read about the new GT280, big dough yeah but good numbers w/single card vers dual 3870's and dual 9800 gx2's would be a monster in sli like to see how the 4870 does against it  , when i upgrade GPU wise i buy the most bad  @ss card i can get and when i have the dough i get the same 1 again and go 2x so m'i fast and fastest soon into my upgrade

so Kei here's what i did  on my overclocks i think my chip's a dud)

set the volts , kept the fsb stock , then moved cpu multi up until no boot into windows
go back to stock multi, move fsb up to no boot , then put all back to stock up voltage 1 click and start all over same way Right? (pretty sure thats what i got from your instructions)

heres my findings:

1.300v   13x   212   40c
1.350v   12.5x   216   40c
1.375v   13x   215   42c
1.400v   13x   213   43c

temps are idle only and never used cpu multi and fsb raised settings together at same time.

what should i try next run a combo of the 2 settings together? or bump up my nb or ht  voltage?

and a couple of ram questions, ganged or unganged? and i have this 1066 ram, is it doing any good or am i wasteing it?  raise vlots or move timings ?   ok 1 more  what are the names for the 4 numbers in the timings?    in the bios there are many settings , think i know which ones they are , brb and i'll look in the bois and guess(but not change>

Many Thanks Men!!

ps Kei you see the ads for TOCA 3??

SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here's my guess   5=tcwl-5=trcd-5=trp-18=trc??

howed i do?

SG,


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Kei! You flashed the bios in your 3870?? What does that do, what are the dangers, and what ... (insert question here)



Yes Vis I modified and then flashed the bios on both of my graphics cards though I still have an original bios for each of them. I did not use the exact same bios for both cards though I did use identical settings (clock and voltage settings) so that there wouldn't be any unknown reasons something wasn't working right...plus if you're gonna run two cards in crossfire (or more) then why not have them sync at the exact same speed.

As for flashing the bios on your card there really are no dangers...unless you count the fact that if you do so you risk completely killing your card if your settings are wrong so really there is no big deal to it. 

Seriously though you can indeed kill your card as you can't clear the cmos to save your ass when you do this on your 3870 like you can with your motherboard. Also you have to know that whatever settings you do use in the flash are 100% stable otherwise you can have a hell of a time trying to get back to where you can actually change them again.

Since you have a single card there really is no point in risking damage or stress as you can still use any program to apply certain settings at startup and get the same effect I do. Just make your settings in RivaTuner or (better) ATi Tray Tools and have them apply at startup or make profiles you can click easily like I used to do.

The only reason I modded and flashed my two cards is that once you go crossfire you *lose* the ability to properly use RivaTuner, ATi Tray Tools, or any other program since you can't clock the cards individually unless you use ATi CCC which as you all know has a very low limit on how high they'll let you take the cards (very understandable as their name is on it). If I could still clock the cards individually then I'd just do that but since I can't I flashed both cards, plus if I made a mistake or had a problem and one card died I still had another one to use anyway.

Also remember I only paid out $80 for the second card so it wasn't any big loss if I killed it. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> ok here's my guess   5=tcwl-5=trcd-5=trp-18=trc??
> 
> howed i do?
> 
> SG,



Hey Sarge, yes indeed I saw the TOCA 3 news and I can't wait!

As for your setup, yes you can mix raising the HT Bus speed (there is no such thing as fsb on AMD for a long time now ) and raising the cpu multiplier at the sametime. I was only stating that 'rule' for when you're trying to find the maximum that you can raise either one so that they wouldn't interfere with each other. Feel free to go to town trying settings including voltage but keep an eye on your temps and careful going over 1.40v (due to heat).

Ram timings I'd leave alone for your testing but you were close on the timings you'd be changing...

cas 5 (most important timing of all)
tRCD 5
tRP 5
tRAS 15
tRC 21

of course those timings are just a base and can be changed but be careful how low you set them as it may not run depending on your ram and it's voltage. If you were to drpo your ram speed/divider to 800Mhz then you could go lower on the timings but of course it's still dependant on your ram and the voltage. If I drop my 1150Mhz ram to 800Mhz (up to 840Mhz) then I can go with super low timings of 3-4-3-9-15 1T which is sick low and actually faster than ram at 1150Mhz 5-5-5-15-21 2T even though it's 210Mhz slower speed wise. With ram on an AMD system timing is king!

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Devil May Cry benchmark, I scored an S. Which isn't really that hard but still. I never dropped below 100FPS on each scene so thats a cool thing. 

I wont flash mah BIOS. I was reading some crap about how there used to be a 862mhz core limit but then looked at the post's date and it was last year heh. And the fact that Im at a 910 core doesnt help their case. So yea, i'm not doing that. On to other news. Im going back and revamping my LP settings. I download torrents at night so I need a PC that just nibbles on electricity rather then munch on it.

Be back soon enough with radical breakthroughs in nothing.


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Be back soon enough with radical breakthroughs in nothing.



 priceless 

What do you score in DMC4 with 8xAA enabled (in game menu option not CCC) and at what resolution do you run it at?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Uhh, I didnt check anything. I downloaded it, installed it, and ran it. It said performance test and thats what I clicked. Game looks amazing tho. Except for shadows...









shadows looked like crap.

Oh and 1.136v with 2.625ghz kuma. Time to try lower...brb with more breakthroughs!


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha, that's prolly cuz the game wasn't on max everything. Go into the options menu (PC Settings menu specifically) and set the game to 8xAA, Super High on everything else I can't remember which options have that available but I know there are 3 of them and shadows is one of them.

Were you running in DX10 or 9 mode? The game looks UBER gorgeous on my setup including shadows.

K


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2008)

In other news...holy %#)@#^@$@(^)#(^#($@()^#)(@ I just saw erocker score over 20k with crossfired 4870/4850 setup that was barely gpu overclocked at all (and I mean barely)!!!!!! 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh yea. His Xfire setup is smoking. Uber indeed!

Dx10...what should I run?


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

ok ran 3d mark  with this minor oc , here's my results:

now is my ram timing maybe holding me back, i mean don't you think a should get higher clock speeds then i'm getting (could my chip be a dud?), what would u try next ?

so is the setting i'm changeing (fsb frequency) , is that the Hyper link transport speed?

and cpuz is reporting my ram speed at 420 mhz and my ram in bios set to 800mhz is cpuz not doubleing it but bios setting shows ddr speed?

thanks SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Your memory is set right. If you wanted to run 800mhz ram then you need to buy PC3-12800 rather then the PC2-6400 that you have now. DDR stands for double data rate. Which I think mean you just double your actual CPU-Z speed and there you have it, your actual speed. 

I fail.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

having trouble attaching files, not sure if i'm doing it right, here goes again.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks Vis, thought so. maybe i should try lowering timings a bit at 800 mhz,  but what should i do about voltage it's at 1.8 now package said can go as high as 2.1v


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

very frustrated , as i can't go any higher then 2.7ghz in any combo tryed so far, and getting lockups somtimes just just moves cpuz or gpuz windows around desktop but no lockups at all running 3dmark , does that say something?   ram problem?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

hmmm....

Try 4-4-4-12-16 with a command rate of 1... if not then stay at 2.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

ok , cool,  here's my settings again ,crappy jpeg ,  how do you upload an image to were it's opened fully in the post?    brb to try those timings


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

crash is a crash. I dont think when it happens if due to any part in particular. But I've been wrong before.

Use this uploader...

http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

opps


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Sarg? Is 210 the highest FSB you can get?

And Kei! I dont feel like sifting through 51 pages to find the low power vid card results! Plox post them again!


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here goes


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

no at 1.375v i got to 216


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm...thats not good. Only 216, huh? I can get 216 off stock volts. But everything is different. 

Oh! Loosen your memory timings and try to go higher on your CPU. Hope that helps get you higher


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

well useing the uploader i uploaded an image but i don't know were i uploaded to

hehe what a dope i am , sorry vis here's a stupid one, how do i direct the uploader to were i what it to go?


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah, under the image, theres three links. Use the one that fits the best.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

yikes i'm thick ! here's what im seeing Vis , under what image are the links,


SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

loaded those timimgs Vis all is well !! what do i do to see if it's better and or if it's stable?

think i'll try some new fsb and multi settings,

SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Browse, upload, choose a way to link it.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> loaded those timimgs Vis all is well !! what do i do to see if it's better and or if it's stable?
> 
> think i'll try some new fsb and multi settings,
> 
> SG,



So you are running 4-4-4-12-16 and a CR1? (command rate 1 or AKA 1T)


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

no cr2 , but i'll give cr1 a go

here's my latest and greatest

so from this page http://www.techpowerup.org/  i choose browse , then find the jpeg i want to upload on my hd then click open, the path to the file on my hd appears in the dialoge box next to browse , then i don't see what next , no upload button on that page??   sorry i'm a dork

so i think my cpu likes juice! i want to go liquid with a whip@ss case any how, silverstone,w/swiftech cooling kit    hook all that up turn that sucker up to 10.5 VOLTS YEAH!  

SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 29, 2008)

hey in hwmonitor what are the first 3 temps in my screenshot , TMPIN0 etc,   the psu?

hey on mem,, ganged or unganged , ran both can't tell diff?


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 29, 2008)

My new low power set up.  

Surfs the web and does lots of things really smoothly. 49 seconds on superpi 1M though lol. 

All voltages except CPU voltage at stock values, no CPU downcore.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

rofl, goat. 10 volts, huh? Kick it up from water to liquid nitrogen. You'll need sub-zero temps for that much voltage! 

As far as uploading the image, try scrolling down on that page to find the button 'submit'

You will want to run your memory 'ganged' which is faster and better. Unganged is 64bit and ganged is 128bit. Something else about ganged that is better then unganged...just cant remember what.

Nice setup Pumpkin! I never tried a low power setup like that. Heres mine:






Its a bit faster but you got all four cores running and on much less voltage. Hmm...


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 29, 2008)

I just tweaked my ram further, 5-5-4-12-17-2T and 975MHz at 1.800v for my low power setup, not too bad I suppose!

I thought that 1600MHz was going to suck for doing lots of things, but I was surprised when it let me do lots of basic stuff really smoothly, it didn't feel much slower than 3000MHz.

Anyway, I came across an option in my BIOS named "AMD LIVE!". It's currently disabled, which is the motherboard default, so I wonder what does enabling it do?


----------



## pumpkin (Jun 29, 2008)

About ganged and unganged memory, apparantly unganged is better than ganged.






Straight from the horses mouth, too.


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, Ive always said I fail so my advice isnt something that should be taken into consideration. 

Thanks Pumpkin, and awesome LP setup! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd_live

Hope that helps with AMD live. Dont enable it IMO.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 30, 2008)

did some case small case mods until the new case comes in, here's some pics , it's a hair loud  but it works  got down to 33-32c at idle,  brb going to see how high i can clock it with some quick tries, maybe get the gpu's higher too!


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 30, 2008)

vis i cant figure this out, got 2 links in uploader and click on them, then click allow and were do they go , space station?    going to try and paste link here i guess

http://img.techpowerup.org/080630/down the throat.jpg     http://img.techpowerup.org/080630/turbo cooler.jpg


that went well, ok do i open the link http://www.techpowerup.org/, in a seprate browser window or the same window as the post im in right now, iv'e never uploaded a picture to the web in my life accept for an avatar, sorry to be such an idiot , but now i'm mad i'm going to figure this out on my own 

it's like i mission  for short bus ppl like me  

SG,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2008)

hahahahaha, oh man that is great, as long as it works, it sounds good to me.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jun 30, 2008)

best clock yet! ok Vis, Kei , im ready for the next step tryed every multi and fsb setting that would work with all kinds of different voltage and some mem tweaks what should i try next, with any combo 216 ans 13x is as high as i can go with leaving everything else auto accept men which you can see what i did. i know the volts are high, but it won't boot higher than 2.65 without the juice!

here's some pics of the peak so far , thanks again for your help, couldn't have got in and around the bios without you guys   


SG,

p.s.  Kei you watch bike races?   good stuff this weekend!


----------



## Kei (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Sarge, awesome cooling mod there! I think that's the official cooling mod of the year now. 

I can't make a full post as I'm in a big hurry but can't you get things to run at 14x to get that 2.8Ghz? That would/should take less voltage than you're on right now. Leave the HT Link and Northbridge on 10x multipliers (2.0Ghz), put the ram at 800Mhz 2T and see what happens? If you need faster ram speed you can always just put it back to 1066 instead of raising the HT Bus speed...

And yep I watch bike racing too but I only caught Assen this weekend, bike races are ALWAYS awesome because they're uber close no matter what it seems. That and I love the announcers because they really get into the race making it that much better.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy crap, now thats a mod!

What is that thing anyway? You must get phenomenal (get it) CFM with that baby. 

Sarg, have you tried that setting 13x216 with the least amount of voltage? 1.5v is really high and I wouldnt suggest going over 1.4v but you do have that insane ... object sucking air through so maybe its ok.


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jul 1, 2008)

it's a squirrel cage Stanley work shop fan on low not too bad sound wise, cfm? well put it this way if i just drop a post it in front of the front of the case(2 drive bay covers removed for the intake)it sucks it into the case and all the way thru to the "exhaust fan".  it's really just to see if i could do it, it was fun making the duct and sealing it up, just a joke to take a pic and maybe it would work  

the real deal is coming by next week , SilverStoneTJ10 esa,  Swiftech ultra cooling kit
(i'll order 2 gpu water blocks a little later) i really want to see how far these cards can go !

 with room temp at 77f the idle temp around 35c  thought it would be much better what do you guys think?

running that 1.53 jiggawatts, it never went higher than 40c at idle  

i'll give those settings  a try and report back


SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jul 1, 2008)

ko, here we go!   1066 won't post, so back to 800mhz , but put all on auto for the cpu tests,

best low voltage combo(under 1.4) 205/13x @1.37v   but didn't last long, unstable .

at no time with any voltage can i go over 216/13x together or by themselves

temps always 40c or lower, now i'm not sure i know what you meant "Leave the HT Link and Northbridge on 10x multipliers (2.0Ghz), " the  "proc nb freq multi" , i could put at 10x, but the "cpu-nb ht link"  (if thats what you meant) is a freq not multi, tryed it at 2.0 gig with the 10x nb and it reset  the cmos, so i wasn't sure about that and kept them auto for the rest of my tests.

here's a couple of shots of my bios with the most stable settings, their pretty lame, in other words, any thing i do is not very stable, messing with the mem stays stable (not tryed 1066mhz with stock cpu settings)

now here's a question , taking the nb x and the nb freq off Auto and setting them manually, mean that it won't raise the dram freq when you raise the fsb??

cause i notice when it raise the fsb to say 210, the ht link goes to 2100 and the dram freq will go to like 420 mhz or so and doesn't make the whole system faster??

so  would i try some north and or south bridge setting changes then try and raise the cpu stuff!!       or do i just have a POS chip  

SG,


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey how can I disable cores for a Phenom?? I'm trying to narrow down which one of the cores is keeping me back. I have tried lowering the multi for three of the core to stock while keeping one of them overclock but each time I click apply in AMD Overdrive it freezes. So that won't work. Is there another way?


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2008)

Yo Sarge, have you ever tried running 2.8Ghz on only two cores? If not give that a try...go into the bios (cpu configuration) and use the cpu downcore option set to '2'. Before you do that set the bios settings to default (literally use the option to load setup defaults) then downcore the processor to run on 2 cores only and try to boot at 14x but don't change *ANYTHING* else including ram, northbridge, voltage, not a single thing except the cpu multiplier being set at 14x.

Let me know how that goes (if it goes), but right now it sounds like you have about 12% headroom on your cpu which isn't bad despite what you see me and some others do. Not to mention that's more than enough for nearly anything we have to do...add to that the fact that if we wish we can use 4 cores. 

After that you can resume whatever settings you were testing before but I need to know if you can do it on 4 cores cuz if not then there is no real point in trying it at 4 cores w/o water or really good cooling. You can try higher voltage on the 2 cores to see if you can get it stable at 14x (or higher) but wait til after you check with everything set at default.

Now then...when I said to put the HT Link and Northbridge at 10x (2.0Ghz) stock settings I meant that instead of overclocking everything including them leave them at stock ESPECIALLY the HT Link as it has a huge impact on stability and 2.0Ghz is already faster than we need it for any speed we can run anyway. Try to keep the two of them as close to 2.0Ghz as you can while your testing the processor (even if that means lowering the multiplier for them) so that stability stays the same.

You also try to drop the HT Link speed to 1.4Ghz and see if that will help you stability any as it's been known to help others.

Keep us in the loop with your crazy squirrel cages 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2008)

*Perhaps you're using an old AOD version?*



AphexDreamer said:


> Hey how can I disable cores for a Phenom?? I'm trying to narrow down which one of the cores is keeping me back. I have tried lowering the multi for three of the core to stock while keeping one of them overclock but each time I click apply in AMD Overdrive it freezes. So that won't work. Is there another way?



First make sure that you have the newest version of the program as it works 100% perfect with our specific boards...

After that you should be able to clock the cores individually with no problems. If you can't do that the only other way to disable cores is in the bios under "CPU Configuration" and select the 'cpu downcore' option and that's it. The only "drawback" to that is that you can't select individual cores so when you do that it becomes a tri core, dual core, or single core cpu. That's not bad really if you're really after that speed since you've still got more than enough cores, but it's awesome to save power and find the limits of your chip quickly as you need less voltage and it's easier to get the limits on 2 cores than it is 4. Once you find that limit turn the other cores back on and shoot for that...

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats the latest Version?


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine is 2.0.17


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2008)

I have 2.1.0. So isn't mine newer? Maybe I should move down?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

im using the new beta... it's sweet with all the new extras and ever more info it has to offer.. seems real good so far.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1101/AMD_Overdrive_2.1.1_Beta.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

pumpkin said:


> About ganged and unganged memory, apparantly unganged is better than ganged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH? whats this about now?... i run unganged and mabey i didn't run it long enough but it seemed real slow compared to ganged mode..
What ya think K?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I have 2.1.0. So isn't mine newer? Maybe I should move down?


Hey Aphex nice to see ya back ... still running into problems o/c'n that cpu?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

new version for cpuid is out and also hardware monitor ppl..
http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay...added a new family member to the house today...4...8...5...0 

I'll let you guys know how it goes after I get back from an running to VW again and get everything installed. But...

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey how can I disable cores for a Phenom?? I'm trying to narrow down which one of the cores is keeping me back. I have tried lowering the multi for three of the core to stock while keeping one of them overclock but each time I click apply in AMD Overdrive it freezes. So that won't work. Is there another way?




there should be a setting in your bios under the cpu settings


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yay...added a new family member to the house today...4...8...5...0
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it goes after I get back from an running to VW again and get everything installed. But...
> 
> K


great, but Kei, couldn't ya wait for the BIG BOY to come out?
the 4..8..7..0! or the x2...
D..D..R..5!!
but go baby go and show us some scores


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> there should be a setting in your bios under the cpu settings


yeah Cpu down core


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> vis i cant figure this out, got 2 links in uploader and click on them, then click allow and were do they go , space station?    going to try and paste link here i guess
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080630/down the throat.jpg     http://img.techpowerup.org/080630/turbo cooler.jpg
> 
> ...



sweet rig!!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

hey fullfusion

just noticed your siggy
3.2 24/7??????
have you divulged your settings?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what's siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick monkey?



your setup
its all purty
mines all dark and not so purty


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

my cpu hates all but 12.5x and 13.5x for the multi...
240 x 13.5 
gives me the 3.24 setting but not sooo stable yet..
The 24/7 wasn't changed till ya pointed it out... just forgot it was even there when i changed the sig.. i looked at my system spec's and been thinking...WTH's the 24/7 thing lol... sorry about that..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2008)

I pass the stress test for 30min but as soon as i start up Pcmark06 and it says checking system... she goes.... CRASH!!! im almost thinking my gpu isn't playing well with my clocks... but im maxed out in the bios for volts to the core.. it ONLY gives me 1.53v... even if i try 1.55-1.60-1.62......the bios after rebooting shows 1.53v.... i guess the mobo wont run higher 
oh well im not wasting much more time with this mobo... I have the new one on order... 790gx Baby lol!
then it's time to Play!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> my cpu hates all but 12.5x and 13.5x for the multi...
> 240 x 13.5
> gives me the 3.24 setting but not sooo stable yet..
> The 24/7 wasn't changed till ya pointed it out... just forgot it was even there when i changed the sig.. i looked at my system spec's and been thinking...WTH's the 24/7 thing lol... sorry about that..



i could have sworn you were the one that gave us 215x14@1.36v nb=1.4 
those setting were rock solid for css.  ran those settings for days before i tried 1.3v which ran for days as well..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i could have sworn you were the one that gave us 215x14@1.36v nb=1.4
> those setting were rock solid for css.  ran those settings for days before i tried 1.3v which ran for days as well..


thats with the 1002 bios... i have been using the 0801 ver for some time now...
I should also note... who use the processor volt setting in the bios?
i find if i leave the proc volt on auto and just use the processor-NB volt setting i can clock higher... and achieve better stability..
as for my 215x14... it works for that combo / but not for this setup im using now..
Glad it worked for someone


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I have the new one on order... 790gx Baby lol!
> then it's time to Play!




w/ the sb750?

my proc volts goto 1.6875 same w/proc-nb

i use bios settings only.....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i find if i leave the proc volt on auto and just use the processor-NB volt setting i can clock higher... and achieve better stability..
> Glad it worked for someone



w/ the proc volts on auto, 231x13@1.39v (auto volts) idle temps 49-50......omg i need new cooling......


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> w/ the sb750?
> 
> my proc volts goto 1.6875 same w/proc-nb


yeah same as mine and yes the 750sb mobo... 
have you tried to set the volts to 1.55 and see when you save and exit and go straight back into the bios checking the monitor to see what the cpu volt is?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

It sounds like the 790Gx mobo is likely going to be delayed 2 weeks.... it was suppose to hit the shops July 15th but looks like the first week in august now...


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah same as mine and yes the 750sb mobo...
> have you tried to set the volts to 1.55 and see when you save and exit and go straight back into the bios checking the monitor to see what the cpu volt is?




im scurd i lack proper cooling.......
brb hopefully


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> im scurd i lack proper cooling.......
> brb hopefully


just dont go into the os... just hit save and restart.. just be sure to hammer on the delete key to go back into the bios..


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just dont go into the os... just hit save and restart.. just be sure to hammer on the delete key to go back into the bios..



now u tell me!!!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

1.55 came back 1.55 same for 1.6


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah same as mine and yes the 750sb mobo...
> have you tried to set the volts to 1.55 and see when you save and exit and go straight back into the bios checking the monitor to see what the cpu volt is?



see i did tell ya... lol... sorry and thanks for checking for me SM


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> see i did tell ya... lol... sorry and thanks for checking for me SM




had suicide settings anyways......200@17.......
saw the loading profile......then bsod hardcore....had to reset bios manually


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

this is interesting.....the oc profile 20% has 240x12.5@1.39....i wonder wut 30% has


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> had suicide settings anyways......200@17.......
> saw the loading profile......then bsod hardcore....had to reset bios manually


LMAO!!! yeah i tried the 17x also tonight but didn't need to reset the RTC...
i also had no luck dude... oh well.. hey why don't ya fill in your system spec's...
I have no idea what the hell your running..


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO!!! yeah i tried the 17x also tonight but didn't need to reset the RTC...
> i also had no luck dude... oh well.. hey why don't ya fill in your system spec's...
> I have no idea what the hell your running..



done did it


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

aight enuf for one day.....time for css ---ummm changed my mind
u guys ever play?

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=383500


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

AMD cool and quite. 


Im trying this thing out and it is kinda cool. Benefits are pretty nice. I dont have to restart to get power saving and I dont have to worry about crashing due to a bad overclock.

One weird thing tho... In CPU-Z, my CPU voltage is set to 1.296. It never moves. AND!!...the CPU multi fluxes from 12.5 and 6.25 (which does that even help cut power consumption?) 

Now...how does it do this? I want to be able to select that low of a multi in my mobo but I cant, but Cool and quite can? wut dah eff.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> aight enuf for one day.....time for css
> u guys ever play?


cool SM... and no i haven't played it...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

CSS was awesome, I still have it but I havnt played it for quite a while. Ive got COD4 for my first person shooter.


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

*Wow...4850 the beast!*

Okay I'm shocked right now at my 3dmark06 score with just this single card in the box. Considering my 3870 by itself stock scored a 11,664 with a 3Ghz Phenom setting, and 11,996 with stock 2.5Ghz processor and overclocked (quite high) 8800GT. The 3870 clocked like mad scored me a max score of 13,095 with the super clocks (931/1404) with the 3Ghz cpu setting and everything overclocked like mad.

Okay so 1000000% stock everything the 4850 gave me 12,243 at my 1360*768 resolution settings. That's a really nice score at stock everything I think. Anyway I decided to see what it would give me with high clocks on everything and a little clock on the 4850 (675/1150Mhz from 625/993Mhz), well.........Jesus wept!

I scored a *14,187*marks with a 4118 cpu score with only A SINGLE CARD! I scored a max of 4128 with TWO CARDS! I really think my score would completely shatter childrens hopes and dreams if I got two 4850 cards in here!

This card is sick, I can't wait to the 'real deal' drivers to come out later this month (8.7 cats) to see how it runs.

I did try running crossfire with one of the 3870's despite knowing and hearing many times it won't work (hey, why not try anyway) but no dice as the option is removed from CCC once you plug the other card in.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> This card is sick, I can't wait to the 'real deal' drivers to come out later this month (8.7 cats) to see how it runs.
> 
> K



still waiting for real drivers for hd3870s


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah, as for temperatures of this hot hot hot card...no problems here as all is nice and cool. I included the temps during the test in the screenshot at the bottom (both processor and gpu) and as you can see temps for the card are very nice.

I run the fan right now on 45% fan speed and while playing Unreal, GTR2, Crysis, etc. the temp for the card was 68C max (most of the time being around 64-65C) with the fan on that 45% setting which is easily managable noise wise. Idle temps are 43-44C which is barely over the previous card(s) idle temps of 40-41C.

I really want a dual slot cooler though for the card as it'll change the noise and more importantly get all the hot air out the back of the case easier and I can remove the pci exhaust fan again. Maybe the stock cooler from the 3870x2 will fit perfectly as you can use coolers from the 3800 series and since apparently I remember hearing this is the same cooler as that but in single slot form.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> still waiting for real drivers for hd3870s



 did you try the 8.6 cats? Those things were magic to me, easily the best drivers ever...

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> did you try the 8.6 cats? Those things were magic to me, easily the best drivers ever...
> 
> K



tried just the display drivers.....


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

Since you're using two cards you need to get CCC instead of just the display drivers and enable Catalyst AI (I used advanced as it ran marginally better than Standard) and then you'll really get the best out of your two cards. Without running that or running it disabled I lost 3000 marks in 3dmark.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Since you're using two cards you need to get CCC instead of just the display drivers and enable Catalyst AI (I used advanced as it ran marginally better than Standard) and then you'll really get the best out of your two cards. Without running that or running it disabled I lost 3000 marks in 3dmark.
> 
> K



i am running the 8.5 ccc...
gonna try the 8.6 suite......brb

i have really lost faith in ati/amd's ability to write drivers......they are releasing them way tooo fast.....Im sure nvidia is no diff......
ati/amd/nvidia slow the f*ck down......


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, a very simple question I have here. I uninstall and reinstall vista often. The problem that I have and would like to fix is:

I currently have 1 320G SATA harddrive and 1 160G IDE harddrive. I have Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64 Bit and all my programs and games including the OS go on the 320G. I keep all my music, movies, drivers and porn on the 160G. Now what I want to do is buy a 40G SATA harddrive to install my vista to and put all my programs and games on the 320G. Will that work? The problem I see happening is that when I go to install, say a 64 bit program and then a 32 bit program, there would be problems.

I just hate reinstalling vista and then ALL the programs I had...

Thanks ahead of time for the help!


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe that will actually work but don't quote me on that. I've thought of getting a small harddrive to do the samething just haven't done it yet. I don't see any real problems but I'm not a harddrive expert...

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, a very simple question I have here. I uninstall and reinstall vista often. The problem that I have and would like to fix is:
> 
> I currently have 1 320G SATA harddrive and 1 160G IDE harddrive. I have Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64 Bit and all my programs and games including the OS go on the 320G. I keep all my music, movies, drivers and porn on the 160G. Now what I want to do is buy a 40G SATA harddrive to install my vista to and put all my programs and games on the 320G. Will that work? The problem I see happening is that when I go to install, say a 64 bit program and then a 32 bit program, there would be problems.
> 
> ...



hmmmm

i would keep all the porn, music, movies, drivers on the 320gb. os and progs on the 160gb and then ghost the 160gb (note the space used) and store that image on the 320gb.....
when you reinstall, you can use any hdd that >= space used.....

for any smaller changes or additions, do a windows backup (is ntbackup still in vista?) and save that on the 320gb and run that after the re-image....its not as clean as imaging every so often but it works.....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea...Grats on that card man! You beat me too it! I've been happy with stock settings and AMD's cool and quite haha. 800mhz cas5 = 1.8v and a stock 3870 = _EVERY_ game runs flawlessly. GRiD, COD4, LFS, CnC3, GH3, Fruity Loop Studios 8(notagamebutwhatever!), Spore Creature Creator, Race 07, CSS, and even STARCRAFT! XD

So yea I'm at an in-between of 2.5ghz and 1.25ghz @ 31C.


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

I meant to post about that earlier...I thought you already ordered yours?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hmmmm
> 
> i would keep all the porn, music, movies, drivers on the 320gb. os and progs on the 160gb and then ghost the 160gb (note the space used) and store that image on the 320gb.....
> when you reinstall, you can use any hdd that >= space used.....



Wait, I can make a separate partition and that will work just fine?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> I meant to post about that earlier...I thought you already ordered yours?
> 
> K



nope, I think I forgot to tell you guys that I bought a X-Fi XtremeGamer sound card. I've gotten into music production lately and so I wanted to get a studio quality sounds card. I wanted to buy a Xonar but Fry's dont carry them so I bought a Creative card...Ive heard bad things lately about creative and how they hold back technology through drivers. (or so I've heard)


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wait, I can make a separate partition and that will work just fine?



where?


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah, you did mention the Creative card but I forgot to mention that I shall now beat you up. 

I still haven't picked up a sound card yet because I'm waiting for one of the ones that does Dolby TrueHD as I watch A LOT of movies on my PC so this is very very important to me so I'm trying to wait it out. The Auzentech card should be out in a couple weeks as long as everything goes well. I'd get the ASUS card but it doesn't support it and I don't wanna be stuck w/o it since I have movies that use it now and will for sure have many more that will...plus I'm really big on how my movies sound so it's pretty much a must for me.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

I dunno yet, monkey, lol. But on the 320G most likely.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Since you're using two cards you need to get CCC instead of just the display drivers and enable Catalyst AI (I used advanced as it ran marginally better than Standard) and then you'll really get the best out of your two cards. Without running that or running it disabled I lost 3000 marks in 3dmark.
> 
> K



this is wierd...now i cant boot into ms w/ the dd uninstalled... 

dunno y but turned down oc, installed package, and turned it up again...so far so good.....
css here i come.....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I dunno yet, monkey, lol. But on the 320G most likely.



ummmm

if possible i would use the each drive as a single partition...320 for storage 160 for os and progs 
lemme know if you run into any issues w/ ghost....I use that lovely prog all day long fer work.....that program almost evens out symantecs evilness


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

wait, what program? Ghost?

The problem with using the 160G for programs is that Im already at 158.31G used of 320G lol. So I cant install much more on this harddrive if I used the 160G for OS and programs...And I dont want to do that anyways cause I re-install my OS a lot and I hate re-installing all my programs. So what I want to do is have my OS on a separate partition or HD so I dont have to worry about reinstalling all my programs over and over..


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, you did mention the Creative card but I forgot to mention that I shall now beat you up.
> 
> I still haven't picked up a sound card yet because I'm waiting for one of the ones that does Dolby TrueHD as I watch A LOT of movies on my PC so this is very very important to me so I'm trying to wait it out. The Auzentech card should be out in a couple weeks as long as everything goes well. I'd get the ASUS card but it doesn't support it and I don't wanna be stuck w/o it since I have movies that use it now and will for sure have many more that will...plus I'm really big on how my movies sound so it's pretty much a must for me.
> 
> K


Razer Barracuda
https://www.razerzone.com/p-91-razer-barracuda-ac-1-gaming-audio-card.aspx


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

I looked at the Razer Barracuda as well but sadly the edge was too dull for me since it doesn't support Dolby TrueHD. I thought about that card a few weeks ago and was going to get the headphones to go with it for when I'm racing.

Sucks having to wait for new cards to come out to get the support I want...it's cheaper than buying a new surround reciever right now even though I'll eventually have to do that as well to get 7.1 out of it.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> wait, what program? Ghost?
> 
> The problem with using the 160G for programs is that Im already at 158.31G used of 320G lol. So I cant install much more on this harddrive if I used the 160G for OS and programs...And I dont want to do that anyways cause I re-install my OS a lot and I hate re-installing all my programs. So what I want to do is have my OS on a separate partition or HD so I dont have to worry about reinstalling all my programs over and over..



what is your setup now? -- nm

is the 160 full?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

320G contains: OS, ALL programs, some files and crap...(1/2 full)

160G contains: ONLY music, movies, drivers and stuff of that nature...(1/2 full)


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 320G contains: OS, ALL programs, some files and crap...(1/2 full)
> 
> 160G contains: ONLY music, movies, drivers and stuff of that nature...(1/2 full)





this is wut i would do......

 turn off that adv hdd vista setting for now..
minimize your page file on the 320gb.
move all the contents of the 160 ~80gb ish to the 320...verify it
make the 160 the primary boot drive
install os and progs onto 160......
(if you want to get really ocd)
move back the 80gb storage stuff, and any other stuff you want to the 160 and wipe the 320....and transfer back.....
then image the 160 and store image on 320gb the image files w/o compression the same size as amount used of the target (image source)
turn back on that adv hdd vista setting for the 160.....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, I kinda understood that. When you say minimize page file...wut? And what do you mean by image?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

page file = virtual mem...if you have never set it then it should be auto and be coo
image = when you boot off of a cd, usb key, or floppies && run ghost 
it makes an exact copy of the system at the time of imaging.....

so when i comes time to re-install, you dont have to, just push the image onto the 160 (granted all changes since the image was made will be lost unless a backup is made.....)

and your system will be restored to when you made the image


----------



## Srgtgoat (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks Kei i'll give it a go, can't do much now as i am being maytag repairmen , flipping washer motor died, i think, by the web research so far.  and oh man SM ! i miss my CSS but i can't do it satellite blows big chunks!


SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

So K... Love the results you posted with the 4850! what ya think the 4870 will do?.. Id love to get one but im holding back..(patience)... im waiting for the 4870 or x2 to hit the market...
Then it's playing time lol... Heck since this 3870x2 works soooo well for me (and even better with updated drivers) i think even mabey ill wait to next year and get the RV8*0 series..
But anyways ATI/Amd


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

I can get my score higher than it is right now without too much effort I think as I gained 108 marks when I realized I tested with the PCI Latency at 128 instead of 64. That and I did a race 'gpu test' like always but this time a bit more crazy...

I put 16 cars in a race at Spa '03...at 2300 hrs (uber night time) with 100% rain. OF course everything was on the usual full 10000% detail and with the PCI latency setting at 128 (when I forgot) the frame rate was roughly 25-30 with the interior view with a few stutters but nothing horrible. When I went to the television view for the race replay though things went HORRIBLY wrong...the frame rate was ~40fps for a little while but then it all went sickly stomach hurting tear inducing wrong and started stuttering like MAD jumping all around with the frame rate on the ugly side of 17fps getting a high of ~50fps but only lasting but a second or two while it stuttered like crazy.

Sad, then I was changing something else in the bios and realized what I'd done...went back into the replay fingers crossed and it ran smooth as a baby @ss! It still didn't do 60fps the entire time but it did get upwards of 70fps at times and didn't stutter one bit averaging around 35-40fps over the entire lap on the television view which is awesome. The in car view was better as well getting ~45-50fps (peaking well above that) over the lap except two areas where it's drop to 28-30 which is still easily playable.

Of course I don't actually play like that but it's a good test for me to see what it can do with everything on crazy mode...didi I mention I was using 2xAA, 16xAF, and adaptive AA? Which so far in my testing doesn't really lose anything when you use...even when I went up to 4xAA nothing was lost during a different race. I'm gonna check 8xAA in a minutes on the Kuma setting to see how it goes but sure enough so far this card is a monster!

Ah, and to finally answer your question Full on why I didn't wait for the big boy. Well two of these (oops did I spill the beans early?) will be cheaper than two of anything else or one x2 and still beat anything else down performance wise (save the 4870 CF, 4870x2, or SLI 260/280...but how much did they spend) easily. I can keep all the room I want for any sound card I want and whatever else I want in the other PCI slot if I don't find myself a dual slot cooler. I thought about the 4870 pretty hard but this was almost free for me since I did the usual get rid of something again and get it for nothing...plus two of these is only a little more than a single 4870 but this is way faster. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

*Anybody wanna buy a 3870 cheap?*

Forgot to extend the offer to you guys...I've still got the Visiontek HD3870 if anybody wants to buy one for cheap (cheapest you can buy from a store right now is the HIS for $135...this will be much cheaper).

I'm thinking $110 shipped as long as you're in the US but we can work something out for those who don't live in the states. I haven't put it up on eBay yet so if you guys want it let me know else I'll just put it up for the same price...and remember that's $110 shipped to your door.

K

*Edit:* The Diamond HD3870 is already gone.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah i think this time around I'll be going for two single 4870's instead of an x2...
I'm so glad you are happy with the new gpu... if i must wait here in Canada for the 4870 ill be waiting about 2 months for the Future shop to get them in compared to the US.But since my job takes me into the states weekly i see best buys all over and will likely pick one up at a time since customs are a tad bitchy lol...
K master you got my attention with the 64-128bit PCI lat.... can you pleeeeeease explain what it is and why you change it.. i never touch that setting as i know squat about that... but if you'll be kind and teach me i'll be adding it to my head lol
as of last December i knew jack shvt of o/c'n and only knew how to use windows lol... (nubb)
but this Tech power up and different threads has been a HUGE help to me learning... Also tons of reading... Hell you probably forgot more then i know hehe 
cheer's my friends and since it's coming up to July 4th for you guys in the states i have time off.. i work the Canadian holidays but get your holiday's off.. It's GOW days here baby lol.
I seen my payment went through paypal bank FINALLY!!! and since it was Canada day here yesterday the tracers wont be here till the beginning of the week  i hope they are as good as they claim they are.
Gee here i go babbling on like a school girl lol..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

Kei have you tried the new beta AOD? it has allot of sweet things added.. gpu status and all kinds of other info...


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Full and you're welcome. I'll try to give you a full answer a bit later as I'm on my way out the door, but the PCI latency setting can smooth out the performance of your gpu (or gain/lose some) depending on of course the rest of your system/programs/settings. I was running it at 128 for a while when I was using the two gpus as it'll offer a bit more time for things to get done and can help smooth things out getting rid of stutters you may see.

I forgot and left it at the higher 128 setting when I put the 4850 in and things just weren't right if I upped the settings on some programs and some even when stock! I knew something wasn't right but couldn't think straight at the time until I was changing something else and remember what I'd done. Since lowering the PCI latency back to 64 it's much much much much much better as you read before. I've since lowered it to 32 and it's almost perfect with everything I've tested so far (GTR2 still hates Vsync so it'll stutter if it's enabled on my rig). I even ran up to 8xAA in GTR2 with a 16 car race at Spa and it ran beautifully smooth (if you're really keen you can see maybe 1 or 2 stutters but everygame/gpu has that) whereas with only 0xAA it would stutter at the 128 latency setting.

Just like ram and all the other latency settings we use lower is faster but of course there is a point where lower WILL hurt you so be careful going too low as you may make things so quick the gpu doesn't have enough time to do what it needs and performance will suffer whether it shows as lower fps or stutters...or freezes.

I'm rather shocked this runs so well at 32 myself...and shocked that much more by making a post this long "walking out the door" 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok Kei thanks... ill run a few tests and se what i can come up with.. i'll wait for your other reply... have a good day


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

Mmm, fresh new bowl of vista-o's. 

I reinstalled over the coarse of last night and this morning/evening. I made backups of everything I could but I forgot one of the most important...


MY COD4 SAVED GAME FILE!! I lost my lvl 55 and all my gold weapons and achievements. Sucks. Fskin badly. Oh well....


Kei! I want that card, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

getting my 9500 phenom in a couple of days to replace my 5000BEs so i'll post some results with that lol i'm going to try and top some of these 9850 clocks


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

9850 is mad cheap, why not just go for that?

BTW, Cat 8.7 beta are out!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 9850 is mad cheap, why not just go for that?
> 
> BTW, Cat 8.7 beta are out!



i traded my vgas for it and some ram


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG!!! some ppl are such babies!
I was just benching and got super close to my mark06 high score to find out this guy named Frisbee posted and said i cheated! And they removed my score... what the hell is wrong with ppl these days?
I guess some are just plain jealous that they cant get a better mark then others... oh well takes all kinds to make the world go around... Dam looser should worrie about bettering his system b4 whining about a score he only wished to come close to..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 9850 is mad cheap, why not just go for that?
> 
> BTW, Cat 8.7 beta are out!


where might i find the beta V?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2008)

easiest way to save stuff is to, just rename the activision folder to like A and put it on another drive then install COD4 and drop in pertinent info.


Viscarious said:


> Mmm, fresh new bowl of vista-o's.
> 
> I reinstalled over the coarse of last night and this morning/evening. I made backups of everything I could but I forgot one of the most important...
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> OMG!!! some ppl are such babies!
> I was just benching and got super close to my mark06 high score to find out this guy named Frisbee posted and said i cheated! And they removed my score... what the hell is wrong with ppl these days?
> I guess some are just plain jealous that they cant get a better mark then others... oh well takes all kinds to make the world go around... Dam looser should worrie about bettering his system b4 whining about a score he only wished to come close to..



on hwbot? post in the forums asking why it was blocked they did that to mine (about 5 damn scores) i had all of them restored


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2008)

ya in 3DM06, my machine outscores Newtekies #4 system by about 2000-3000 pts.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1126/ATI_Catalyst_Build_8.520_for_Vista_32/64-bit.html

 ATI Cat 8.7 beta for vista


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1126/ATI_Catalyst_Build_8.520_for_Vista_32/64-bit.html
> 
> ATI Cat 8.7 beta for vista



thank you V
but is it for the 3870's or just the 4800's
just wana make sure before downloading and installing it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> on hwbot? post in the forums asking why it was blocked they did that to mine (about 5 damn scores) i had all of them restored


Thanks CD..
i already sent a msg to the head dude that works there and hosts the odd and or cheating thread..
just playing the waiting game now seeing if he responds to me..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 2, 2008)

its for all cards, Full!  Just adds better support for the 4XXX series


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> its for all cards, Full!  Just adds better support for the 4XXX series


Hmm can i trust a man with a smile like yours? lmao... ok thanks
Going to dl and install..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Ick! not a very good driver... went back to 8.6 and pondering the idea of going back to the 8.5 cat.. 
the only thing so far I've found out with the AOD beta is it locks up the system when setting the pci-e to 105... anything else you set it to seems fine though..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

huh...so you think its no good? I havnt installed it yet as Im still installing and fixing all my programs and settings from my vista install this morning. Trying to get back to norm.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> huh...so you think its no good? I havnt installed it yet as I'm still installing and fixing all my programs and settings from my vista install this morning. Trying to get back to norm.


no i think they have more work to do on it...
Did you install the vista sp1 V?
I'd install every update then the sp1 before doing anything else..just seems to make everything go smoother for me doing it that way...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

It just autoinstalled all the updates the first time I got into winderz.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei! man! I want that card, broski! 

Off Topic Q: Mouse polling rate aka report rate

Whats this do? I googled it and it doesnt tell me much.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> its for all cards, Full!  Just adds better support for the 4XXX series



Check your PM's with the quickness, and thanks for the headsup on the new beta (all of you). It completely slipped by me today so I guess I'll try it out tomorrow after I'm comfy with what I have now in the Hotfix 8.6 4800 series drivers.

So far though it's awesome though I have found a spot or two where two 3870's are faster but my gamble worked out for what I needed...I want utmost uber performance for GTR2 which is well older than full crossfire support so I needed a nasty single card to get the best out of the game and it more than paid off. 

Btw, this card is very thin but quite long (just as long as the 3870 dual slots AND the pcb is more square so it's 'larger' on the bottom right corner) and it IS rather heavy! Now I know why people say the 4870 is very heavy, so is the 4850!

After some time with the card I'll prolly apply some Artic Silver Ceramique to the heatsink to help things out, but the temps are really nice with the fan speed adjusted. Funny I knew how to do the fan thing before I bought the card because if you'll remember I did the samething with my 3870 when I first clocked it to the moon (the Diamond) without voltage mods.

I'm running the fan at 35% right now with temps sitting at 49/50C which is just fine with me. At 45% I was running 43/44C but this is close enough and it's basically inaudible at that speed anyway though 45% really wasn't loud in anyway. Load temps stay awesome too peaking at 61C while playing GTR2 with 45% fanspeed.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Gtr2, I Havent Played That In A While.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

Does the Phenom 9850BE still have that bios bug that won't let it go over 3.0Ghz?

Also, apart from the ones in this thread, what have you people seen Phenoms do in super Pi????  Just curious as it definetely is time for me to upgrade CPU.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2008)

There is no bios bug that won't let you go over 3Ghz with the Phenom 9850...there does appear to be something bios related that makes it ridiculously hard to get over 3.2Ghz though which may be what you mean. My Phenom will do a bit over 3.1Ghz with no problems or high voltages required.

As for SuperPi with a Phenom I have the fastest in the thread tested so far though the clocks at 3.2Ghz and higher haven't been run to my knowledge which would be faster than mine. My fastest 1M time to date is 24.679s though I believe I can make it faster still but haven't tried in a very very long time. The fastest 32M test so far is 23m 8.081s which I could get faster as well into the 22m range so yea they're fast...real fast.

Those tests were done at 3.1Ghz so going over that speed would dramatically increase the SuperPi speed indeed...honestly I think 22 seconds is possible.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei do you think a gpu driver could be a problem with my sudden bsod? seems ever since ive gone from the 8.5ccc to the 8.6 im not stable in the long run..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

here's what im getting at.. last night is the first night I've been gaming with the 8.6ccc and after about 1hr of playing it would either lock up or just crash... b4 i went to bed i let the pc do its disk defrag and it was pretty warm in the room so i hit the green setting in AOD and shut off the monitor... i just woke up and turned the monitor back on to see the bsod... why? could you think of what the problem could be?


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes the drivers could be a problem for you depending on your clocks and or settings, not every driver will allow you to run the same gpu clocks and/or settings. I usually don't recommend changing drivers or flashing anything unless you have a problem or already know the new version is indeed better.

Have you changed anything else at all in between driver changes? Also I would never hit the green phase of AOD as it won't really drop your temps (only yellow does) and it will surely slow your computer down hugely and also cause the possibility of memory problems with certain programs.

Since you said your comp is locking then yea I can definately put that to a gpu related issue so check your settings and if all else fails then go back to 8.5 cats but it's weird as 8.6 cats for me were the best I'd ever used then again you have an X2 and I had a regular 3870 twice.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yes the drivers could be a problem for you depending on your clocks and or settings, not every driver will allow you to run the same gpu clocks and/or settings. I usually don't recommend changing drivers or flashing anything unless you have a problem or already know the new version is indeed better.
> 
> Have you changed anything else at all in between driver changes? Also I would never hit the green phase of AOD as it won't really drop your temps (only yellow does) and it will surely slow your computer down hugely and also cause the possibility of memory problems with certain programs.
> 
> ...


na havent changed a thing except i installed a web add on to fire fox for a dvix player or something like that to watch freeee new release movies... im back to the 8.5 ccc and going to stress the system now.. and Kei when i hit green it lowers the temps about 10c... this beta ver has only red and green... no yellow... 
My local shop just rang and the tracer memory sticks are in....i already got some off e-bay but dont think he sent them out yet... what should i do? ask for a refund?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> There is no bios bug that won't let you go over 3Ghz with the Phenom 9850...there does appear to be something bios related that makes it ridiculously hard to get over 3.2Ghz though which may be what you mean. My Phenom will do a bit over 3.1Ghz with no problems or high voltages required.
> 
> As for SuperPi with a Phenom I have the fastest in the thread tested so far though the clocks at 3.2Ghz and higher haven't been run to my knowledge which would be faster than mine. My fastest 1M time to date is 24.679s though I believe I can make it faster still but haven't tried in a very very long time. The fastest 32M test so far is 23m 8.081s which I could get faster as well into the 22m range so yea they're fast...real fast.
> 
> ...




Yes I might have understood it wrong then.  However, do you think I would see a difference, or how big of a difference I would see if I upgrade to a 9850BE from my current athlon x2 at 3.4GHz????


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes I might have understood it wrong then.  However, do you think I would see a difference, or how big of a difference I would see if I upgrade to a 9850BE from my current athlon x2 at 3.4GHz????


well just think of it this way chicken... your x2 runs @ 3.4ghz.... so times that by 2 and that is 6.8ghz combined... now take a stock 9850 @2.5ghz and x that by 4..= 10ghz
now take my o/c'd 9850x4 that runns at 3.1 and that gives ya 12.4 ghz of raw computing power..
that answer your Q?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well just think of it this way chicken... your x2 runs @ 3.4ghz.... so times that by 2 and that is 6.8ghz combined... now take a stock 9850 @2.5ghz and x that by 4..= 10ghz
> now take my o/c'd 9850x4 that runns at 3.1 and that gives ya 12.4 ghz of raw computing power..
> that answer your Q?



hahaha, more than enough.  I thought about that, but I just wanted to confirm with other people. Thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

but if ya really wanna know.. take the plunge... i did... and it's a difference between night and day using this quad core baby!
Gaming is real smooth and i batch and convert video allot faster then the x2 @ 3.5ghz ever could... i mean allot quicker... just dont haggle about it and pick one up.... I did lol.. and love it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, more than enough.  I thought about that, but I just wanted to confirm with other people. Thanks.


your welcome Chicken... glad to help...
have ya gone through the this thread Kei started... it has allot of info dude...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your welcome Chicken... glad to help...
> have ya gone through the this thread Kei started... it has allot of info dude...



i've read here and there, but its a lot of reading, however I go thru it every once in a while. 

I see on HWbot, some guys got it up to 3.7 on cpuz.  THats nuts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah thats nuts for sure...
i think its a modified  mobo though... imo.
heres a link about o/c'n
it has allot of info for the understanding of O/C'n 
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=122731


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks a lot for the link, I'll def. check it out.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

Quad core gaming is nonexistent just yet. Give it a year or two and most games will have additional support for quad cores. HOWEVER, having a quad core and playing a game that uses one or two cores doesnt mean that you are wasting your other cores. While your game is using cores 1 and 2, you can have all your background programs, vent, windows media player, and a webpage up on cores 3 and 4 and get slightly better performance then just a normal dual core. The only time you can add 'pure proccesing' power together like Fullinfusion did is with programs that utilize all four cores. You cant take MS paint and say you have 10ghz of procession power behind it. Just doesnt work like that. Programs like CAD though will definitely use up all of that power and then some. Hope this helps enlighten you upon the awesomeness of Phenom and AMD. 

Oh yea, with overclocking, if you are going to use air, get a xigmatek cooler or just look at Kei's system specs and grab that, or make a water cooling kit. That will help indefinitely when it comes to clocking all four cores above 3ghz.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

no problem.. it really gives the learning o/c'r a good knowledge of what all the components do.
Hey master K...
is it better to run mem test in windows or put it on a cd and run it from there?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Quad core gaming is nonexistent just yet. Give it a year or two and most games will have additional support for quad cores. HOWEVER, having a quad core and playing a game that uses one or two cores doesnt mean that you are wasting your other cores. While your game is using cores 1 and 2, you can have all your background programs, vent, windows media player, and a webpage up on cores 3 and 4 and get slightly better performance then just a normal dual core. The only time you can add 'pure proccesing' power together like Fullinfusion did is with programs that utilize all four cores. You cant take MS paint and say you have 10ghz of procession power behind it. Just doesnt work like that. Programs like CAD though will definitely use up all of that power and then some. Hope this helps enlighten you upon the awesomeness of Phenom and AMD.
> 
> Oh yea, with overclocking, if you are going to use air, get a xigmatek cooler or just look at Kei's system specs and grab that, or make a water cooling kit. That will help indefinitely when it comes to clocking all four cores above 3ghz.



my game uses all 4 cores V... they all run about 35-40% gow anyways


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh and Full, get both sets of tracers! Once you install the first set and finally break away from staring at the lights for hours on end, you'll want to get the other set so there would be a wall of blinking pretty LEDs and just numb your senses. I stare at it all the time. I love em. Oh and they are good sticks.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> my game uses all 4 cores V... they all run about 35-40% gow anyways



The game you are playing isnt very demanding, so it only uses a little from one or two cores, and then the rest of the cores are running background stuff and whatever else. 

Im pretty sure that there is only one game out that can support a quad core and thats supreme commander.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Quad core gaming is nonexistent just yet. Give it a year or two and most games will have additional support for quad cores. HOWEVER, having a quad core and playing a game that uses one or two cores doesnt mean that you are wasting your other cores. While your game is using cores 1 and 2, you can have all your background programs, vent, windows media player, and a webpage up on cores 3 and 4 and get slightly better performance then just a normal dual core. The only time you can add 'pure proccesing' power together like Fullinfusion did is with programs that utilize all four cores. You cant take MS paint and say you have 10ghz of procession power behind it. Just doesnt work like that. Programs like CAD though will definitely use up all of that power and then some. Hope this helps enlighten you upon the awesomeness of Phenom and AMD.
> 
> Oh yea, with overclocking, if you are going to use air, get a xigmatek cooler or just look at Kei's system specs and grab that, or make a water cooling kit. That will help indefinitely when it comes to clocking all four cores above 3ghz.



Actually, i'm already watercooled   Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> na havent changed a thing except i installed a web add on to fire fox for a dvix player or something like that to watch freeee new release movies... im back to the 8.5 ccc and going to stress the system now.. and Kei when i hit green it lowers the temps about 10c... this beta ver has only red and green... no yellow...
> My local shop just rang and the tracer memory sticks are in....i already got some off e-bay but dont think he sent them out yet... what should i do? ask for a refund?



Ah, I'm not on the beta version so I didn't realize it only had two settings which I now assume are actually red and yellow (but yellow shows green now) because of the way it reacts when in green mode. That's the samething as yellow on the 'old' version...perhaps that can also have something to do with your issue since you're on a new beta version?

Okay now that I've heard the verdict on the 8.7 cat "beta" being a fake piece of trash I'm not even gonna bother with it.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Actually, i'm already watercooled   Thanks for the info though.



wicked, then you will only have to spend a little time finding your sweet spots in the BIOS and then you will easily get 3ghz.


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes I might have understood it wrong then.  However, do you think I would see a difference, or how big of a difference I would see if I upgrade to a 9850BE from my current athlon x2 at 3.4GHz????



Have you run SuperPi or any other benchmarks with your current beast yet? I'd suggest you run the two SuperPi tests (1M and 32M) and see how they compare to the Phenom.

The Phenom's (all of them) are far more efficient than the other AMD X2 processors so that will help a lot but if you're X2 can get a high enough speed (aka: ridiculous) then you can offset that difference until you get something that likes a tick more than two cores (like Unreal 3 and some programs) then the Phenom will leave you for dead. Clock for clock the Phenom is way faster than the X2 and yes I've done lots and lots testing on that (lots of it's in the thread).

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, I'm not on the beta version so I didn't realize it only had two settings which I now assume are actually red and yellow (but yellow shows green now) because of the way it reacts when in green mode. That's the samething as yellow on the 'old' version...perhaps that can also have something to do with your issue since you're on a new beta version?
> 
> Okay now that I've heard the verdict on the 8.7 cat "beta" being a fake piece of trash I'm not even gonna bother with it.
> 
> K


ok cool k..
I installed the AOD i was using for ever and running a stress as we speak and so far so good.
V if a go buy 2 tracers tonight then when my 4 others show up i'll have 3 pairs lol... but yeah i cant wait to see the lights dance around and can you give me some timings that will work for my settup?
Oh and what program should i run to burn them in?
i don't like pussy footin around waiting to break things in... (Drive it like ya stole it) WFO!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Have you run SuperPi or any other benchmarks with your current beast yet? I'd suggest you run the two SuperPi tests (1M and 32M) and see how they compare to the Phenom.
> 
> The Phenom's (all of them) are far more efficient than the other AMD X2 processors so that will help a lot but if you're X2 can get a high enough speed (aka: ridiculous) then you can offset that difference until you get something that likes a tick more than two cores (like Unreal 3 and some programs) then the Phenom will leave you for dead. Clock for clock the Phenom is way faster than the X2 and yes I've done lots and lots testing on that (lots of it's in the thread).
> 
> K



Yea, its mostly in the first ... actually I have no idea. I was gunna say first 10 pages, then I bumped it up to 20...then 40...then I typed all this out.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

Ram timings? You got the 1066s right? I only bought one set of 800mhz cause vista is a memory hog and I like to be over par when it comes to space and accessibility. Oh and they were only $25! 

As far as the 800mhz go...I have them set to 5-5-5-15-21 2T so I can run them at 1.8 volts. But when clocked tightly I get 4-4-4-10-16-1T off 2.2 volts. I havnt burned my memory in yet. Just letting time run its coarse.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Have you run SuperPi or any other benchmarks with your current beast yet? I'd suggest you run the two SuperPi tests (1M and 32M) and see how they compare to the Phenom.
> 
> The Phenom's (all of them) are far more efficient than the other AMD X2 processors so that will help a lot but if you're X2 can get a high enough speed (aka: ridiculous) then you can offset that difference until you get something that likes a tick more than two cores (like Unreal 3 and some programs) then the Phenom will leave you for dead. Clock for clock the Phenom is way faster than the X2 and yes I've done lots and lots testing on that (lots of it's in the thread).
> 
> K



my super pi is @ 3.3ghz 25.2
3.4ghz is 24.6
and 3.5ghz is 24.000

1m of course

i havent tried 32m


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2008)

Well as you can see you had to clock all the way up to 3.5Ghz to get a better time than I did at 3.1Ghz...actually my 3Ghz test was better than your 3.3Ghz setting. I think that speaks pretty well for the Phenom indeed...

Do you need a quadcore or do you just want one? That's a very important question I always ask before I recommend upgrading even though I love Phenoms and they love me back. If you don't really need a quadcore then I wouldn't bother unless you just want something new to play with.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 3, 2008)

I went from a 3800+ single core to the top line phenom. And it was only $200.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2008)

me seeing a Athlon X2 4*** line in action impressed me, im tempted to get one, now only if could get one of those 4 line as a BE with 2MB L2 (1MB per core) on the 65nm process.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ram timings? You got the 1066s right? I only bought one set of 800mhz cause vista is a memory hog and I like to be over par when it comes to space and accessibility. Oh and they were only $25!
> 
> As far as the 800mhz go...I have them set to 5-5-5-15-21 2T so I can run them at 1.8 volts. But when clocked tightly I get 4-4-4-10-16-1T off 2.2 volts. I havnt burned my memory in yet. Just letting time run its coarse.


well i broke down and now have 2x 1066 tracers in the machine... i just set the clocks to 5.5.5.15 t2 @2.2v
K or V any sugestions what to try for timings... and yessss they look bloody sweet man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2008)

Kei said:


> Well as you can see you had to clock all the way up to 3.5Ghz to get a better time than I did at 3.1Ghz...actually my 3Ghz test was better than your 3.3Ghz setting. I think that speaks pretty well for the Phenom indeed...
> 
> Do you need a quadcore or do you just want one? That's a very important question I always ask before I recommend upgrading even though I love Phenoms and they love me back. If you don't really need a quadcore then I wouldn't bother unless you just want something new to play with.
> 
> K



What brought me into asking this is that I used to benchmark 11200 in 3dmark 06 with my 2900xt.  Now I watercooled it and overclocked the card from 828/900 to 900/900 and I only managed to do about 100-150 3d marks better.  What i'm thinking is that my CPU is not able to feed the video card enough.  If I just overclock the CPU 100mhz, it yields like 200 or 300 3dmarks.  That tells me the CPU is my limiting factor.  However I could be wrong.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

HELP!!!! my pc wont boot up after setting the ram to 1066 with stock timings.. 5.5.5.15.30 t2
but it runns at 800mhz @ 4.4.4.12.16 1T
wth?
K... V.... i really need some help here guys.. what can i do ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> HELP!!!! my pc wont boot up after setting the ram to 1066 with stock timings.. 5.5.5.15.30 t2
> but it runns at 800mhz @ 4.4.4.12.16 1T
> wth?
> K... V.... i really need some help here guys.. what can i do ?



is the ram designed for that setting, howabout the motherboard, best bet is to downclock the machine or go back to the 800MHz setting, Basically reset your settings back to stock, and then try the 1066 clock speed option, to determine if its clock speed of the ram system or the system overclock not liking that switch.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> What brought me into asking this is that I used to benchmark 11200 in 3dmark 06 with my 2900xt.  Now I watercooled it and overclocked the card from 828/900 to 900/900 and I only managed to do about 100-150 3d marks better.  What i'm thinking is that my CPU is not able to feed the video card enough.  If I just overclock the CPU 100mhz, it yields like 200 or 300 3dmarks.  That tells me the CPU is my limiting factor.  However I could be wrong.


yup the cpu is holding you back... if i run the quad @3ghz flat and test then run 3.1ghz... big difference in the fps in mark06 as well as the cpu score... you get the most points for cpu score in that bench


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, heres a better outlook upon your problem. What do you use your pc for? If its just benchmarking then...iunno

I think you are going in the wrong direction. Benchmarks are good and all but why... I mean why are you benchmarking? To see how well you can run something? Or just to post your scores? Dont get me wrong, I love braggin about my tweaks and overclocks but when it really gets down to it, just buy the phenom, and enjoy your games.

Its like ricers, tuners and amateur drag racing. Ricers are the people that put lights, stickers and a fancy case around their shitty computer. Then theres the tuner, the guy that does all of the above but never does anything with his computer. Just dynos it and never takes it out to the track. Then theres the guy with the 350 stroked and bored, supercharged, cam'd, tuned, and all that good stuff. But heres the clincher...daily driver. AND, it runs 11s.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Full, whats the DDRV?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Despite my low clocks, i do it for games primarily, altho the machine i use for everything.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> is the ram designed for that setting, howabout the motherboard, best bet is to downclock the machine or go back to the 800MHz setting


the mobo is rated to run 1066mhz and the ram is crucial tracers  1066mhz its pc8500 cL5 
unbuffered dimm 128x64 ddr2
bL12864AL 1065.8FE5


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Full, whats the DDRV?


what ya mean? ddrv ya mean volts? 2.2 
thats what the side of the mod says


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

shit 1T sure humms along lol.... brb dotta go replace one stick... one base light is out... be back in 20min so post away...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

try asus and crucial forums, that way you can figure out if the motherboard is at fault, or the ram. Im usually more wary of Asus when it comes to motherboards, ever since the P4S8X and the First NF4 SLI Motherboards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, heres a better outlook upon your problem. What do you use your pc for? If its just benchmarking then...iunno
> 
> I think you are going in the wrong direction. Benchmarks are good and all but why... I mean why are you benchmarking? To see how well you can run something? Or just to post your scores? Dont get me wrong, I love braggin about my tweaks and overclocks but when it really gets down to it, just buy the phenom, and enjoy your games.
> 
> Its like ricers, tuners and amateur drag racing. Ricers are the people that put lights, stickers and a fancy case around their shitty computer. Then theres the tuner, the guy that does all of the above but never does anything with his computer. Just dynos it and never takes it out to the track. Then theres the guy with the 350 stroked and bored, supercharged, cam'd, tuned, and all that good stuff. But heres the clincher...daily driver. AND, it runs 11s.



I mainly use my computer for gaming.  I use it for everything of course, but im building it more on a gaming purpose than anything else.  I am able to pretty much run every game fine, but I do enjoy benchmarking and seeing how far I can push the comp.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, if you want performance and numbers through benchmarks, go intel, otherwise, support AMD and game your face off.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

well im back and ended up getting 2 more sticks... well im up and running @ 800mhz 2.2v 4.4.4.12.22 t2... 
it wont run 1066... gee you think i need to flash to the newest bios? this dam mobo says it runns 1066 with the phenom... any ideas?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

what is the latest stable build for the bios? As i said, i suggest checking the forums of Asus and the Ram Maker.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

check Page 1-3 of your board manual, always read the side notes etc.

Look at the QVL for your board, i know the list maybe outdated but it does provide what ram has been tested to work with your specific motherboard

http://www.asus.com/999/download/products/1930/1930_10.pdf

Read this article, it may apply to your issue despite being different ram

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36423


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> check Page 1-3 of your board manual, always read the side notes etc.
> 
> Look at the QVL for your board, i know the list maybe outdated but it does provide what ram has been tested to work with your specific motherboard
> 
> ...


i checked crutial and its Qualifyed to run with this mobo..
this is where im at now..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

im not sure what else to provide but look at that forum link i posted, to see what could the problem be exactly.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks E...
im now @ 1066 5.5.5.15
just upgraded the bios to the newest ver... brb gota set a couple things up now and see if it'll boot with my clocks... thanks again man


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you get it full? the 4 sticks running @ 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15 as should be? Maybe the board is undervolting in the RAM setting? 2.20V in bios can be a lil lower than real 2.20 (though most of ASUS bios overvolts at ram) ... just up it a pair of notches and see if helps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks E...
> im now @ 1066 5.5.5.15
> just upgraded the bios to the newest ver... brb gota set a couple things up now and see if it'll boot with my clocks... thanks again man



what was the bios version you had, because you said you had 1102 and that was the latest stable, or did you have build 1002?

also is there a beta bios out?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Did you get it full? the 4 sticks running @ 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15 as should be? Maybe the board is undervolting in the RAM setting? 2.20V in bios can be a lil lower than real 2.20 (though most of ASUS bios overvolts at ram) ... just up it a pair of notches and see if helps



yes Sir its running now since i flashed the bios and using stock clock speeds i got a 1605 in science mark lol.... WOW i had to clock to 3.1ghz to get there with the old sticks... but i wont be happy till i load my o/c settup...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> what was the bios version you had, because you said you had 1102 and that was the latest stable, or did you have build 1002?
> 
> also is there a beta bios out?


i had the 0801 and upgraded to 1102


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

ok going to clock the cpu to my 3.01 settings... wish me luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

well if your going to continue with overclocking, i suggest doing the baby steps thing heh. good luck with the overclocking


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

wow didnt know running 1066 to 1104mhz was so tricky.... i couldnt even post with my previous setting of 223x13.5
im now @ 207x14.5 and stressin as i type.... why didnt anyone say it changes everything lol... oh well time to learn all over again....
but dam this thing boogies rite along so far @


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, full, I couldnt have told you what problems, if any, you were going to get. All PCs are different and I've never got up to 3ghz so yea, those problems are all yours.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Well, full, I couldnt have told you what problems, if any, you were going to get. All PCs are different and I've never got up to 3ghz so yea, those problems are all yours.


lmao V... i'lll be sure to click the thanks button below your post but yeah she's really coming together now.... shi^ I'll be up till the birds start singing trying to get the most outta this... and i think since it's liking the new bump to the multi i might be on to something now...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

well i find with this ram it hates higher bus speeds but loves the high cpu multi...
sorry if im bugging ya all with all this but just sharing my findings 




http://img.techpowerup.org/080703/333.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

remember, JEDEC Authorized PC2 6400 (800MHz DDR2) anything higher than that standard is counted as overclocking no matter if the CPU supports it, the motherboard is strained to an extent, probably have to add more voltage and cooling. I also found out that my machine despite being so old and not even similar to the new setups, My machine Performs the same at 207x11 vs 222x10.5, so ya the multiplier comes into play for performance.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

orly? Multis vs FSB is actually a questionable thing. I thought upping FSB was better then just upping multis. Hrmmm

Bah! Im liking AMD's Cool N' Quite utility. So 1.2ghz for LP and when I need power on demand, BLAM, 2.5ghz. Leaves me all giddy...


MEANWHILE!! BACK AT THE HALLS OF JUSTICE!!...cheriously...back to house md


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry guys I tried to go see Hancock tonight (they told me and about 10 other people the wrong theater so we sat through the first 20 minutes before the movie started to find out it was the wrong one...so it's free tomorrow, but still grrrrrrrrrrrrr)....okay sorry /rant

Now then, well put eidairaman because your ram is 1066 rated does not mean it's actually 1066 speed natively due to the JEDEC standards. So even my 1150Mhz ram isn't really that...it's just really really really really really damn good 800Mhz ram that has to be overclocked to that level.

Full, even though it's be super cool to have the high number for clock speed on the ram it's probably going to be significantly faster to just lower the timings on the 800Mhz setting instead so I think you should give that a try first. Unless you manage to get your ram to a speed in excess of 1100Mhz speed with cas4 timings then you *will not* be faster than 800Mhz ram with cas3 on 1T settings.

I know it's many pages back now, but remember I posted a chart with full test results on why timings are far more important to focus on than outright Mhz when it comes to ram. Ahh! I've got the chart attatched to this post. Look especially at the latency numbers and SuperPi times to show you the overall system performance and you'll see what I mean.

Don't forget my fastest SuperPi time is using the 800Mhz divider not the 1066Mhz divider and I've got ram that is rated at 1150Mhz on it's stock speed compared to yours...

Try to see if you can start up at cas3 with 800Mhz ram on 1T and then go from there.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

ok, kei, whats better for high demanding games? Low timings and latencies or bandwidth? It seems the 1066 with cas5 has the highest bandwidth?


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> orly? Multis vs FSB is actually a questionable thing. I thought upping FSB was better then just upping multis. Hrmmm
> 
> Bah! Im liking AMD's Cool N' Quite utility. So 1.2ghz for LP and when I need power on demand, BLAM, 2.5ghz. Leaves me all giddy...



I do like Cool 'N' Quiet as an idea for those who can't make their own power setups BUT the one thing I've always not liked about it is this...do you really wanna keep going from 1.025v up to 1.30v like "BLAM" over and over and over and over again? Doesn't that seem just a touch on the really really dangerous side over time, not to mention response time for the system to wake up and shoot back to max clocks...I've never liked using it and disable it on every machine I own. It's sweet but our low power setups will do the samething only better and much faster.

Grab a lightswitch with a rheostat on it and turn the light to dim...then every 20 seconds turn it to full for a few seconds and back down, and again, and again, and again, and again...I bet that lightbulb won't be too happy with that after a while eh?

But then again I could just be crazy and overly worried, I know they thought of that but still how much power are you really saving when the computer will keep waking up going to full power over and over, our low power setups stay at one low power setting all day long which is faster than CnQ. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Bandwidth can be had by changing cpu speed and Northbridge, plus on both that's a HUGE amount of bandwidth...and the 1066 isn't that much higher than the 800 bandwidth anyway.

I can run a few tests though again versus the two settings and get back to you...give me a few and I'll play a few GTR2 'tests' I made and see how they perform with the different settings but I have a really really really good idea of what I'm about to tell you already. 

brb...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Bah, heretic! I see no voltage fluctuation through CPU-Z. Only thing I see change is the overall CPU speed, which jumps between 1,250mhz and 2,500mhz when I demand more powa! I guess Im just lazy and hate restarting my pc to change settings 

Ok, cant wait to see the results!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Bah, heretic! I see no voltage fluctuation through CPU-Z. Only thing I see change is the overall CPU speed, which jumps between 1,250mhz and 2,500mhz when I demand more powa! I guess Im just lazy and hate restarting my pc to change settings


lol thats where Aod comes in handy ...heheh


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha, when you go into CPU-Z it wakes the computer up but if you sit there long enough then it'll go back to 'sleep/relaxed' and you'll see the voltage drop down which is how it's saving you power usage.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

could use some help here K.... i posted quite a few messages and you haven't given any reply?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Im gunna go find the lowest volts that four cores at 2ghz take. On another note but in the same song, what should I do about memory in my LP setup? relaxed timings and 1.8v or good timings and 2.2v


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

ok i need help again ppl!!! i can run 208bus speed @14.5 with all my volts set to my normal settings...my normal as in the volts of my 223 bus clock... im at 1066..@1108mhz @ 5.5.5.15.20 t2 timings... what will be better.... higher bus speeds at lower my memory settings (800)mhz... 4.4.4.12.16?
heck i have a higher science mark score at stock clocks with the memory set to run at 1066.... wth? please and thank you guys... im having a break down here...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

Its not all about benchmarks and numbers. Go shoot something.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

KEI... hell the hell ya getting your HT link @ 2140 and your NB freq at 2354?
this new bios is confusing to me... i cant set the cpu-nb ht link speed anything past 600mhz unless i set the processor-nb freq multi to 10x then it opens up the other to me


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its not all about benchmarks and numbers. Go shoot something.


lol.... ill go shoot something soon if i dont calm down dude... heheh jj... but this thing is pissing me straight off man


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

You definitely need to shoot something.

2ghz on .9 volts and my memory is only sipping 1.8 volts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sorry guys I tried to go see Hancock tonight (they told me and about 10 other people the wrong theater so we sat through the first 20 minutes before the movie started to find out it was the wrong one...so it's free tomorrow, but still grrrrrrrrrrrrr)....okay sorry /rant
> 
> Now then, well put eidairaman because your ram is 1066 rated does not mean it's actually 1066 speed natively due to the JEDEC standards. So even my 1150Mhz ram isn't really that...it's just really really really really really damn good 800Mhz ram that has to be overclocked to that level.
> 
> ...


im so sorry K
i dont know how i missed you post... guess it was all the frustration im going through setting this thing up.... my bad..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sorry guys I tried to go see Hancock tonight (they told me and about 10 other people the wrong theater so we sat through the first 20 minutes before the movie started to find out it was the wrong one...so it's free tomorrow, but still grrrrrrrrrrrrr)....okay sorry /rant
> 
> Now then, well put eidairaman because your ram is 1066 rated does not mean it's actually 1066 speed natively due to the JEDEC standards. So even my 1150Mhz ram isn't really that...it's just really really really really really damn good 800Mhz ram that has to be overclocked to that level.
> 
> ...



ok Kei so if i lower my memory to 800mhz what should i set the timings at? and should i do 1T or t2?... i know @ my 223 bus speed im stable @ setting the ram to 800mhz... soooo?
dam i hate change lol...


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahaha, it happens to the best of us Full but I was beginning to wonder about your eyesight 

As for HT Link and Northbridge settings remember that whatever multiplier you set for your Northbridge you CAN NOT set the HT Link higher than that because it won't run, newer bios versions have this automatically limited which is why you can't select certain speeds unless you set the Northbridge setting to a specific setting.

Also the HT Link settings are listed in Mhz/Ghz so they read like 1.0Ghz, 1.2Ghz, 1.4Ghz, 1.6Ghz, 2.0Ghz etc.

The Northbridge is the exact samething but it's listed as multipliers instead so it's listed 5x, 6x, 7x, 8x, 9x, 10x. Both are the exact same settings it's just they're listed different (the HT Link is listed as this equation...Multiplier * 200 MHz HT Bus=HT Link setting). With the Northbridge you have to do the math yourself.

My HT Link setting of 2140Mhz is just 214Mhz HT Bus * 10x multiplier, and the Northbridge setting of 2354Mhz is 214Mhz HT Bus * 11x multiplier.

The HT Link will not accept settings of higher than 10x multipliers so keep that in mind.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hahaha, it happens to the best of us Full but I was beginning to wonder about your eyesight
> 
> As for HT Link and Northbridge settings remember that whatever multiplier you set for your Northbridge you CAN NOT set the HT Link higher than that because it won't run, newer bios versions have this automatically limited which is why you can't select certain speeds unless you set the Northbridge setting to a specific setting.
> 
> ...


sorry but me eyes are like a couple of pee holes in snow bank at the moment.... lol... hey you using the 1002 or 1102 bios... im 1102 just to gert the ram at 1066 speed in the bios


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok Kei so if i lower my memory to 800mhz what should i set the timings at? and should i do 1T or t2?... i know @ my 223 bus speed im stable @ setting the ram to 800mhz... soooo?
> dam i hate change lol...



1T setting is for Maximum speed at stock clocks, 2T is primarily for stability at higher than stock clocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

The other option is to get a modified bios, drawback tho is not certified by the board maker of course, if install a mod bios, have a second bios chip with the manufacture code in it.


Kei said:


> Hahaha, it happens to the best of us Full but I was beginning to wonder about your eyesight
> 
> As for HT Link and Northbridge settings remember that whatever multiplier you set for your Northbridge you CAN NOT set the HT Link higher than that because it won't run, newer bios versions have this automatically limited which is why you can't select certain speeds unless you set the Northbridge setting to a specific setting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

hey Kei, i saw hancock today, definetely worth a shot, its a pretty good movie.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Full, try cas3 with your 800Mhz setting and see if you can get that. If you can't get that then of course try cas4 UNLESS you can get cas4 to run on 1066Mhz which of course is faster than cas4 800Mhz.

So, try to get cas3 800Mhz if that doesn't work then try both cas4 800Mhz and cas4 1066Mhz.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay I ran a few tests with the ram setting at 800Mhz 3-4-4-9-14 1T and 1066Mhz 4-5-5-15-21 2T which are the lowest settings for each that I can select (well the 800Mhz can go just a little lower but 1066 runs out of options at that setting).

GTR2 was the game with the following settings...

Full visual and audio everything (literally and I mean everything)
16 cars
Spa 2003 Circuit
23:00 hrs (aka complete nighttime)
100% rain weather
2xAA
16xAF
adaptive AA set at multisampling 'high'
Catalyst AI advanced
All cars with headlights on
AI driver (to keep things consistent)

The benchmark is 180 seconds worth of benching in FRAPS using the first lap replay of that race so that nothing changes between tests.

800Mhz In car results

Min=19fps
Max=44fps
Avg=31.911fps

800Mhz Television view results

Min=17fps
Max=86fps
Avg=47.006fps

1066Mhz In car results

Min=18fps
Max=44fps
Avg=32.417

1066Mhz Television view results

Min=16fps
Max=87fps
Avg=47.500fps

Here the minimum fps is lower but 1fps on all the 1066Mhz tests though the average fps is higher though by only about .5fps. I could choose a different game or setting but I didn't wanna get too deep into the test since it's late anyway. 

After that I ran Everest to see the differences between the two settings...

800Mhz

Read=8989 MB/s
Write=5331 MB/s
Copy=6299 MB/s
Latency=51.0ns

1066Mhz

Read=8332 MB/s
Write=5106 MB/s
Copy=8211 MB/s
Latency=51.9ns

With the exception of copy speed the 800Mhz setting was easily faster overall especially in latency and write speed.

Finally to hammer it home I ran 3dmark06 with both settings at my usual 1360*768 but I added 2xAA, 16xAF, adaptive AA multisampling high setting, and Catalyst AI advanced.

In every test except one 800Mhz beat the 1066Mhz and the only test it lost is one where it's easy to have a background program screw you over (cpu test 1). Judging by all of the other tests it's pretty easy to say the 800Mhz would've won that test too if nothing else was going on in the background.

Final scores...

800Mhz 10,639
1066Mhz 10,593

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty I'm going to beat you up now...I really did want to see that movie today and we were at the mall for 3.5 hours waiting around til it started and still got screwed, at least they're letting us see it free next time we come up though. 

Full, I'm on the 1002 bios as I like it the most as it's most stable and gives me the best options for my system so far but I've tried them all.

On those tests I just posted remember that you can only go so high with the cas4 setting on your ram so you may or may not be able to get 1066 to run with that (I've gone up to 1104Mhz cas4) and of course the same goes for the 800Mhz (highest I remember going was 840 something with cas3...sick fast).

The more ram you have the less you can easily overclock it...not sure about the timings though 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Chicken Patty I'm going to beat you up now...I really did want to see that movie today and we were at the mall for 3.5 hours waiting around til it started and still got screwed, at least they're letting us see it free next time we come up though.
> 
> Full, I'm on the 1002 bios as I like it the most as it's most stable and gives me the best options for my system so far but I've tried them all.
> 
> ...





hahahha.  at the beginning I didnt think it was gonna be that good, but it got good man, at least to me it was not a waste of money like some movies i've seen.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

*le sigh*  <----that's for you until I see it

haha, on that note I need to go to sleep see you guys tomorrow sleep well

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> *le sigh*  <----that's for you until I see it
> 
> haha, on that note I need to go to sleep see you guys tomorrow sleep well
> 
> K



hahaha.  Goodnight, as well as to everybody else, I'm hitting the sack too!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks K but this memory wont run 1002 bios.... it does however like the 1102 ver but one thing... this ram is called pc2-8500 cl5 but in cpuid it shows this
i think i was beaten over the head and raped over these sticks... i should sue for false advertising lol... another thing... @ 1.3750v to the core at the 3.3ghz setting im abought 5c cooler so im at 1.4000v now to se how long she runs stable... i was playing GOW for around 60min till i got a crash so mabey the 1+ bump in core volts will keep her stable
take a look at the mem shot and tell me what ya'll think about the max bandwidth... hmmm those bastards.... thanks guys for putting up with the ass in me tonight.... after all im a perfectionist and hate problems.... i like to sort crap out asap!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha.  Goodnight, as well as to everybody else, I'm hitting the sack too!


night CP.... nice chating to ya...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

wanna watch Hancock for freeeeeeeee KEI?
well click this link and watch it for free... its not a 100% good picture buts its not to bad at all...http://davidmovie.com/
http://watch-movies.net/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

well i think im stable now.... oOps the pc lol... i've been running the stress test for 40min now surfing the web and also running videos and the TVU player watching South Park and with a core volt of 1.408v im only at a temp of 51c... sweet !!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

STABLE woohoo!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

very tempting, not to Hijack, Im really thinking of Grabbing a 5000+ BE and a good motherboard

790FX/790X/780/770 CHipsets are choices for me. I was looking at some jetway boards and they look robust, just wonder how strong they are on overclocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> very tempting, not to Hijack, Im really thinking of Grabbing a 5000+ BE and a good motherboard
> 
> 790FX/790X/780/770 CHipsets are choices for me. I was looking at some jetway boards and they look robust, just wonder how strong they are on overclocking



just curious, why don't you just step up a bit and get a phenom man?  I'm sure you wont regret it, thats my next step for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wanna watch Hancock for freeeeeeeee KEI?
> well click this link and watch it for free... its not a 100% good picture buts its not to bad at all...http://davidmovie.com/
> http://watch-movies.net/



they were going to let him watch it for free at the movies, so I guess that works for him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> night CP.... nice chating to ya...



same here bro!!!

GOod morning to everybody by the way!!  well depending where you stay its goodmorning


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

I just received my new Phenom from AMD, that was some damn quick RMA from them!!.  So far so good.  I have it running @ 2.7Ghz, all 4 cores, and it was 30min prime95 blend stable and hour 20min stable playing MVP 05(07-08 mods).  I lovie my Phenom.  This is all @ stock voltage.  With the other Phenom I couldn't even run 2.6Ghz stable, always received that secondary cpu BSOD.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wanna watch Hancock for freeeeeeeee KEI?
> well click this link and watch it for free... its not a 100% good picture buts its not to bad at all...http://davidmovie.com/
> http://watch-movies.net/



Haha, thanks cheater but I'm watching it for free at the theater tonight since they messed up last night. 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I just received my new Phenom from AMD, that was some damn quick RMA from them!!.  So far so good.  I have it running @ 2.7Ghz, all 4 cores, and it was 30min prime95 blend stable and hour 20min stable playing MVP 05(07-08 mods).  I lovie my Phenom.  This is all @ stock voltage.  With the other Phenom I couldn't even run 2.6Ghz stable, always received that secondary cpu BSOD.



very nice bro.  I should be ordering mines soon.  So I will take that your first phenom was defective or something?


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Everybody welcome Ken back from the dead! Glad to see you're back in the game now and congrats on the clocks so far!

Full don't feel screwed remember the JEDEC standards so there really is no such thing as anything higher than DDR2 800Mhz ram. All of it is just handpicked overclocked memory that is advertised to run at 1066Mhz or higher like my PC9200 1150Mhz ram.

Here is a screenshot of me running at 1141Mhz 4-5-5-15-28 2T...notice it still says it's 800Mhz ram in CPU-Z.

K


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice bro.  I should be ordering mines soon.  So I will take that your first phenom was defective or something?



From what this one is doing and what that one was doing, OH YEAH that one was defective.  Right now I'm priming @ 2.8Ghz through overdrive, still @ stock voltage, and typing this.  I'm very happy now and feel it was a worthy upgrade over my 6000+.  Now all I need is my Corsair 750W so I can go back to some crossfire action!


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> very tempting, not to Hijack, Im really thinking of Grabbing a 5000+ BE and a good motherboard
> 
> 790FX/790X/780/770 CHipsets are choices for me. I was looking at some jetway boards and they look robust, just wonder how strong they are on overclocking



The 5000BE is a really good processor but remember that in order for you to achieve the same outright performance as us you'll need to be clocked significantly higher than we are (for instance to get our 3Ghz you'll need 3.3-3.5Ghz). It should also take you less voltage to get higher clocks on the Phenom than it will on the 5000BE, and to me the biggest drawback of the AM2 line is not having direct control over your ram speed settings. If we set 800Mhz ram speed then we get 800Mhz ram...if you were to do that you MAY get 800Mhz or maybe 667Mhz or maybe................

Now then you will be able to achieve a FAR higher HT Bus speed than us and that can help you get the ram speed you're looking for as long as your board will take it and you have the ram to do so. The best bet board wise I'd say is to get a 790 series board as I've used them with AM2 chips and had very good results. My personal favorite is the 790FX hands down, but I have not tried a 790GX yet as they're not out...yet.

If price is a concern though get that damn 5000BE and have fun, if not then wait just a short while and buy a 9850BE as soon as the 9950BE comes out as the price will go down in the next few weeks.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> From what this one is doing and what that one was doing, OH YEAH that one was defective.  Right now I'm priming @ 2.8Ghz through overdrive, still @ stock voltage, and typing this.  I'm very happy now and feel it was a worthy upgrade over my 6000+.  Now all I need is my Corsair 750W so I can go back to some crossfire action!



nice man, glad to hear your happy now.  I currently have a 6000+, looking to get a phenom soon.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

*Btw, good morning/afternoon everyone!*

Has anyone besides me picked up an ATi 4xxx series card yet or is anyone else planning on it before I get my 2nd one? I'm curious to see how things are working out with your spiders now...anybody not running a 'full' spider (at least two graphics cards)? Vis, you don't count cuz yours is on the way 

K


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> The 5000BE is a really good processor but remember that in order for you to achieve the same outright performance as us you'll need to be clocked significantly higher than we are (for instance to get our 3Ghz you'll need 3.3-3.5Ghz). It should also take you less voltage to get higher clocks on the Phenom than it will on the 5000BE, and to me the biggest drawback of the AM2 line is not having direct control over your ram speed settings. If we set 800Mhz ram speed then we get 800Mhz ram...if you were to do that you MAY get 800Mhz or maybe 667Mhz or maybe................
> 
> Now then you will be able to achieve a FAR higher HT Bus speed than us and that can help you get the ram speed you're looking for as long as your board will take it and you have the ram to do so. The best bet board wise I'd say is to get a 790 series board as I've used them with AM2 chips and had very good results. My personal favorite is the 790FX hands down, but I have not tried a 790GX yet as they're not out...yet.
> 
> ...



Supposedly the price of the 9850 BE will go down to $205 but get them while you can cause AMD is going to suspend the 9850 BE and make it just a standard 9850, no unlocked multi.  The 9950 BE will take the $235 price tag.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

Kei, I've been wondering if the good 9850 BE OC's where from the 75W Opty batches that have been released for the AM2.  Have you played with any of them or seen any OC's of them?


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

No, I haven't played with any of them but I can completely believe that by the way they act.

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I just received my new Phenom from AMD, that was some damn quick RMA from them!!.  So far so good.  I have it running @ 2.7Ghz, all 4 cores, and it was 30min prime95 blend stable and hour 20min stable playing MVP 05(07-08 mods).  I lovie my Phenom.  This is all @ stock voltage.  With the other Phenom I couldn't even run 2.6Ghz stable, always received that secondary cpu BSOD.



this is the reason why i want to go with the 5000 BE, Phenom is still a mixed bag


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> this is the reason why i want to go with the 5000 BE, Phenom is still a mixed bag



not trying to go against you, but honestly I dont think ive heard of any bad phenoms but that one.  Kei's is running strong as heck.  basically 56 pages of tests and going.  Just do some good research before deciding.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I ultimately wanted a Toliman Phenom, if theyd release a BE that has the same bus speed etc as the X4 Part.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

OK?  If the X4 is a mixed bag to you then why go with an X3 when all they are is X4's with one core disabled?  For the price of the X3 I would say go for the 9550 X4 and especially when the 9950 BE comes out then the 9850 BE will be a steal for 205 bucks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> OK?  If the X4 is a mixed bag to you then why go with an X3 when all they are is X4's with one core disabled?  For the price of the X3 I would say go for the 9550 X4 and especially when the 9950 BE comes out then the 9850 BE will be a steal for 205 bucks.



x2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

well i hear in second half of this year 45nm Phenoms should be out, Possibly the Phenom FX (If that isnt on a Quad FX Platform) That or a 9950, Paired with a 4870, 4 gigs ram, XP32 (find a way to hack it, since i have alot of games that still wont fly right with Vista/XP64


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Indeed, if you wish to go with a Tri-core setup then the smartest thing to do until they get a Black Edition is to get a 9850BE. Remember you can always downcore but you can't upcore...when you downcore the X4 Agena processors they show up as X3 Toliman processors, when you go down again they show up as X2 Kuma processors (what I use for my daily low power setting).

Then using that you can use even less voltage on them and save on heat and power if you would like to and possibly get higher clocks. So going by your current thought process I'd still go with a 9850 and just downcore as it won't hurt anything nor be any slower.

Phenom's aren't quite the mixed bag that you may have heard about as evidenced by this thread and various others...majority of the...no I'd say 95% of all the bad things you've heard about them are from people that do not actually own one nor have used one, or people that try to clock them the same as any other AMD processor which you can't do. They are different beasts so you have to learn the processor itself and not rely on what worked on those other processors.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Ah, as for the newer Phenoms later this year they will be faster but I don't know how much nor how long you'll have to wait. We also don't know how much they will cost or what you'll need to put them on for their best performance...

While you can run a Phenom on almost any AMD AM2 board you *will never* get the true potential out of the Phenom unless you're using a board that was specifically designed to run AM2+ processors...period. Even then you need to make sure that the board you're buying gives you all the tools you'll need to tweak the Phenom fully instead of just buying the cheapest 790FX board. Basically that means buy the ASUS or the DFI leave the rest for those who don't 'know' and buy something cuz it's cheap and runs 'well'.

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

well looking at things now i think the 9950BE will be my choice, and i wont be down-coring the CPU, as i believe that puts undue strain on switching. Now when the 45nm parts come out i may switch to those and keep this one, altho the 45nm parts are supposed to be DDR3 capable. Just the drawback currently to AMD is the memory controller being on the CPU prevents motherboard changes like you can on the Intel Parts (DDR/DDR2/DDR3) Changing a Motherboard is cheaper than changing a CPU in most cases.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

To sum up that small vomit of knowledge...if you buy a Phenom 9850BE then you're getting an X2, X3, *AND* X4 processor...see attatched photos. They're all taken with my 9850BE, hopefully it'll make more sense now to you.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

DDR3 slots are different to DDR2 slots so it wouldn't fit anyway, and the way AMD does their things is a gain as far as switching parts because you don't have to buy a new motherboard each time if you don't want to and vice versa.

Pay careful attention to the 9950BE specs as it's 140W to start out with meaning your overhead room is NOT guaranteed as you'll reach your motherboards limit faster due to wattage. Unless you can undervolt the processor it may backfire on you.

As for downcoring the processor don't worry about stress on the system as if you'll go through this thread I've being doing that forever even before the thread started.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

I gotta run for a bit, but we can talk more later on if you want and I can perhaps help clear up any thoughts/questions you may have. 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

yes i know that stuff, but 9950 is the next line up, and i think downcoring a CPU can be painful over the long run, for me leaving the CPU at its intended core rate (4 cores all the time) is better than constantly changing core amt, Im sure eventually AMD will release Monolithic X3 CPUs that are more efficient, (Allendale Anyone)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

is there a 9750BE aswell as i notice there are 2 different watt ratings for the same CPU, 125 and 95.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 4, 2008)

The only BE Phenoms are the 9600(B2), 9850(B3), and 9950(B3) coming soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

hey guys..
what's a good safe timing to run 1T for a 1066 setting?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2008)

1T will be a limiting factor for overclocking, so i suggest finding a stable max, and then try it, if the system crashes from heavy load then you cant use the 1T


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

T1 on 1066 will be very hard to get, fyi. I was never able to get it.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 4, 2008)

I just found my old waterblock and waterpump! Its old and needs mad amounts of cleaning but then again, Im not sure I want to use it. Its got really small hoses. I think 1/2 inch or maybe less. Not sure if I should use it...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106063

It was that exact kit. I have the waterblock, pump, and some crappy old hoses. What you guys think? Keep my zalman or try to salvage this crappy setup or...Yea, gimme some ideas!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I just found my old waterblock and waterpump! Its old and needs mad amounts of cleaning but then again, Im not sure I want to use it. Its got really small hoses. I think 1/2 inch or maybe less. Not sure if I should use it...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106063
> 
> It was that exact kit. I have the waterblock, pump, and some crappy old hoses. What you guys think? Keep my zalman or try to salvage this crappy setup or...Yea, gimme some ideas!



i'm guessing that will cool more or less like the drive bay correct?  I'm loving my drive bay now, people say it wont cool enough, but with my cpu and video card cooled, I dont see over 51ºc on my cpu and nothing over 55ºc on my video card.  Definetely works.  I just dont have it in a drive bay, I have it out of the case, I have a small mid tower thats why.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> yes i know that stuff, but 9950 is the next line up, and i think downcoring a CPU can be painful over the long run, for me leaving the CPU at its intended core rate (4 cores all the time) is better than constantly changing core amt, Im sure eventually AMD will release Monolithic X3 CPUs that are more efficient, (Allendale Anyone)



Ha, this from a man on an overclocking forum hahahahaha. Seriously though you don't have to downcore I was just giving you an option if you only wanted a tricore but needed a BE edition.

As for the pain on the cpu from downcoring, I've never heard nor seen any problems from doing so and I'm not nearly the only person who does it. I've been doing it every since I've been using Phenoms on every one of them when I don't need all the power. Never had a problem, I personally think that Cool N Quiet is far more dangerous from the rapid voltage and clock changes that occur when using it, but hey to each his own. 

If you're really looking for Phenom's next big hurrah then I suggest waiting for the 45's to come out instead of getting the 9950BE though is will be awesome no doubts. If you don't wish to wait then enjoy the monster we have today and get a 9850BE and pair that with the new golden egg coming that is the 790GX motherboards which should increase the overhead for getting even more speed out of the current and future Phenoms.

...or you can always wait for AM3 next year 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2008)

Full, I highly highly highly highly completely doubt that you will be able to run 1T at 1066 speeds or for that matter even 900Mhz speeds without huge voltage (and I mean warranty be damned along with all your other parts voltage) going through the sticks.

Have you been able to run your 1066 speed at cas 4 or did I miss where you reported on that? If you can get low cas timing with the 1066 then I'd work on that. Sadly in order to overcome the 800Mhz range clocks with the timings you can set on our boards you'll need huge Mhz because we can't select extremely low timings on 1066Mhz settings. I wish we at least had the option of 4-4-4-12 with 1066 and higher Mhz ram. I can run cas4 all the way up until my ram won't go any further (stock voltage I mean) but the lowest we can choose is 4-5-5-15 which is why I was telling you that trying to get the sickest timings out of 800Mhz range (800-900Mhz) is the best bet for the system.

If you can get cas3 on 800Mhz range speed it'd blow your mind what 800Mhz can really do, especially if the lowest cas you can get is 5 on 1066Mhz. That isn't even near what 800Mhz can do when you get the proper timings.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2008)

no K i wont try 1T @ 1066...
just give me  a few sets to try... 2t at what timings... 1T at what timings... i ran 1t on two sticks last night...but cant remember what timings i set it at... i ended up taking back two sticks as my other 4 sticks were sent out yesterday..


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

Koo, if you're on 1066Mhz then try to start up at 4-5-5-15-22 2T...that will give you 4-5-5-15-21 timings as in 1066 mode the tRC setting is 1 lower than it will actually be just like 800 mode where the tRAS setting is 2 lower than it will be (if you set 4-4-4-12 you'll get 4-4-4-10).

After that try 800Mhz 3-5-5-15-21 2T, if it works try 1T same timings. Of course if that works then lower the other numbers until it won't work...but try 3-4-4-9-14 1T as the last one if you get cas3 to work at all.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

1T cas6, 1T cas5 if you are lucky...

2T 5-5-5-15-20 is the best you can do. Mobo wont go lower. 

and for the last time Full...800MHZ IS FASTER AT CAS4

And even faster if you can run cas3


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually you can set cas3 at 1066 timings but you'll never run that fast, so trying cas4 is the best you an do IF you can do that. If he can get cas4 on 1066Mhz then he'll be running pretty fast, BUT if he can get cas3 1T on 800Mhz he'll be blinding quick!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

well just tryed 1T at 202x15 = 3.03ghz what im stable at... but im on 1T now stock cpu clock and volts.. with this bios i have an option in memory called
DCT 0
DCT 1
both
i was trying both as the last bios only had auto and both.. both gives only one set of timings in the 0801 bios and now with the 1102 bios both gives ya timing settings for both sets i guess?
i haven't tried to run my clock settings yet because it would bsod me.. but i set timings to both and set the timings to regular settings and didn't notice i had to also scroll down the screen to set the timings for the other stick... they were on auto ... hope this makes sense.. and i think thats why i was bsod'n... what ya's think... and Happy Independence day for you Americans..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 1T cas6, 1T cas5 if you are lucky...
> 
> 2T 5-5-5-15-20 is the best you can do. Mobo wont go lower.
> 
> ...


well im at 1t now 5.5.5.18.24... 
so your saying just to run these sticks at 800... ok i got ya... if i do that then mabey i should go back to 0801 bios then...


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, you bsod'd because of the timings BUT honestly after playing with the 1102 bios for a while I don't believe it's nearly as stable. I could not get the same Bus speeds to run to save my life on there add to that the memory thing (that shouldn't let you do that really when you select both).

I think you should try the 1002 bios again as I'm sure you can get 1066Mhz there was prolly a setting  that was off (voltage or something stupid) that stopped you. I've had 0 problems with it on here nor have I heard of anyone having problems running 1066Mhz with it out on the net.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well im at 1t now 5.5.5.18.24...
> so your saying just to run these sticks at 800... ok i got ya... if i do that then mabey i should go back to 0801 bios then...



What speed are you running the ram at with 1T?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

If you are at T1 at 1066mhz then try cas 3 and T1 at 800mhz


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

Agreed, Vis take care of him cuz I'm about to run out to see that movie now but I'll be back later for a bit.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> What speed are you running the ram at with 1T?



wont do 1T at stock clocks 1066
im at 802mhz rite now 1T


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Hancock was awesome. Njoi!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, then, so 802mhz at what timings and 1T?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, then, so 802mhz at what timings and 1T?



ok im now at 1T 4.4.4.10.16 @802mhz
just tried 1T at cas 3 and no go..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

alright, then 802mhz with 1T and cas4 is best so far, UNLESS, you have gotten 1066 cas4 1T


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> alright, then 802mhz with 1T and cas4 is best so far, UNLESS, you have gotten 1066 cas4 1T


yeah but i hate low cpu clocks V lol... 1t wont boot @1066
so im here now at these settings... what ya think and any advice..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

You cant boot up with 3ghz and 1066mhz?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You cant boot up with 3ghz and 1066mhz?


yeah no problem @3.03ghz 1066 why ya asking? you figure i should just stay @3.03 @ 1076mhz t2


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

no, 800mhz is faster. AND! It gives more headroom for teh overclocks. Stay with 800mhz. Oh, and ungang your memory.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

ok V i posted a few shots a page or so back of my clocks that pass stability..
ok @ the 1066 setting i can run 15x202 
but wont boot at 13.5x223 at 1066
at 1066mhz it hates higher bus speeds but loves the higher cpu multi... weird cus the corsair 800 sticks loved the high bus speed but didn't care much for higher multi... and i thought it was the processor that hated the multi being bumped to high... so now i kinda understand that the mem and cpu are reacting different with different ram modules


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hancock was awesome. Njoi!



x2, great movie.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> no, 800mhz is faster. AND! It gives more headroom for teh overclocks. Stay with 800mhz. Oh, and ungang your memory.


hmm oook... um... but at 1066mhz 5.5.5.15.20 t2 i can get the proc up and stable @ 3.03 and using 800mhz im only stable @ 3.01ghz...
you see with me being @ 1066... and a clock at 3.03ghz wouldnt it be better? i use the 15x202 setting @ 1.41v and it runs cooler then the 223x15.5 at 1.3875v... weird hey... and why ungang? im just looking for a happy medium here and still want your opinion... thanks V


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> x2, great movie.


x2?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

You cant run high FSBs with 1066mhz setting BECAUSE....heres the clincher...1066mhz is already overclocked 800mhz so trying to go higher then 1066 is suicide. Especially with 1T command rates.

Any memory that is advertised to run 1066mhz but set to 800mhz will love overclocked FSB. So that rules out your theory. =]


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Not x2. lol, Hancock! He was just agreeing with me. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You cant run high FSBs with 1066mhz setting BECAUSE....heres the clincher...1066mhz is already overclocked 800mhz so trying to go higher then 1066 is suicide. Especially with 1T command rates.
> 
> Any memory that is advertised to run 1066mhz but set to 800mhz will love overclocked FSB. So that rules out your theory. =]


wellllll i say V lol... ok im @ 892mhz 1T 4.4.4.12.20
so even though im at 3.01 ghz now....
ok so you mean that at 1076mhz t2 5.5.5.15.20 and a clock of 3.03ghz the pc is slower?
but it's at a higher freq vs the 892... and why ungang?
im now unganged but see no difference... ill try science mark again to see if there is any diff


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

oh i forgot to mention... wont run 1T at 1066... these tracers run way to hot even at recomended volts... 2.20


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Not x2. lol, Hancock! He was just agreeing with me. =]


Duh lol.... ok i hear ya


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh and Full, the difference between 3.01ghz and 3.03ghz is too small to care about. Dont worry about that extra 20mhz. Its next to nothing. Just be glad that you have a 3 at the beginning of your CPU speed and go play some ridiculous game that needs all that power. Which is like one game.

AND NO ONE HAS TOLD ME WHAT TO DO WITH MAH OLD WATER COOLING KIT. I have everything but a reservoir, which I can prolly just make.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

hmm
recently i seen a wolfdale 8500 overclocked to 6 ghz on a biostar Tpower motherboard, thats further than most of the bigger brands, sorry about the hijack

The board makers im looking for to make high end boards that are Dual slot PCI 16 are 

Abit, DFI, Gigabyte, and Biostar, for AM2+

but with AM3, really worth the upgrade to AM2+?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah but it runns cooler @3.03 
and i unganged and got a lower science mark score


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

well synthetic marks are one thing, what about major apps, games, video encoding, file compression, music creation etc.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

omg wow, I've typed out huge replies and have accidently fscked them up by hitting shift mouse scroll back. give me some time to RETYPE IT ALL AGAIN,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> omg wow, I've typed out huge replies and have accidently fscked them up by hitting shift mouse scroll back. give me some time to RETYPE IT ALL AGAIN,



don't worry we'll be here lol.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Unganged is better. Go back a few pages and there is a diagram from AMD stating that unganged is much better then ganged. If you want benchmark scores then just throw your pc in a vat of liquid nitrogen. You arnt gaining anything from doing all of that anyways. There is no game/program out that demands all that tweaking to gain performance. In my view, you are just wasting your time and money trying to make a few digits on your CPU-Z go up. For what? bragging rights? Unless you are getting paid or sponsored to do that, then thats my outlook. Massive waste of time.



Sorry, im mad cause I typed out huge responses and I messed up. It feels nice to get that out. 

but seriously, 800mhz > 1066mhz. 

Kei's said this numerous times before. TIMINGS are greater then SPEED. Not exactly that but its the jist of things.

TIMINGS > SPEED
TIMINGS > SPEED
TIMINGS > SPEED
TIMINGS > SPEED
TIMINGS > SPEED

AM3 is the next step from AM2+. Its going to support more processors at better architectures and give you the ability to run DDR3.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

POST 1281 by pumpkin in THIS thread has the diagram if you choose to look at it Full. Page 52 I think.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well synthetic marks are one thing, what about major apps, games, video encoding, file compression, music creation etc.


well gaming and file compression video encoding i understand lol... and VIS... your starting to pull a Full off lol....
i was gaming 3 solid hours last night with out a problem... @3.03ghz and memory @1076mhz 5.5.5.15.20 t2...
oh and when i try 1T settings and it goes to boot i get a BANK INTERLEAVE requested but the only option in bios is auto and disabled? what is that all about?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

by the way, older benchmarks arnt going to show the improvement between ganged and unganged. This was also stated by AMD. Til Phenom gets its own little recognition into better and newer benchmarks, you can go with whatever you want. But I buy AMD and I trust AMD so Im going to run what they say is better. 


(which is unganged) =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Unganged is better. Go back a few pages and there is a diagram from AMD stating that unganged is much better then ganged. If you want benchmark scores then just throw your pc in a vat of liquid nitrogen. You arnt gaining anything from doing all of that anyways. There is no game/program out that demands all that tweaking to gain performance. In my view, you are just wasting your time and money trying to make a few digits on your CPU-Z go up. For what? bragging rights? Unless you are getting paid or sponsored to do that, then thats my outlook. Massive waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gee dad chill out lol... just kiddin man...
but whats the sence of running 800 @ 1T 4.4.4.12.16 vs 1060 t2 at 5.5.5.15.20 t2
im still a bit foggy here so please bare with me guys... and Vis... i hear what your saying about the nitrogen thing lol... ya got a huge point there


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well gaming and file compression video encoding i understand lol... and VIS... your starting to pull a Full off lol....
> i was gaming 3 solid hours last night with out a problem... @3.03ghz and memory @1076mhz 5.5.5.15.20 t2...
> oh and when i try 1T settings and it goes to boot i get a BANK INTERLEAVE requested but the only option in bios is auto and disabled? what is that all about?



Your memory can NOT run that fast. 

That is basically what its telling you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> by the way, older benchmarks arnt going to show the improvement between ganged and unganged. This was also stated by AMD. Til Phenom gets its own little recognition into better and newer benchmarks, you can go with whatever you want. But I buy AMD and I trust AMD so Im going to run what they say is better.
> 
> 
> (which is unganged) =]


ok V unganged it is.... hey your starting to sound like me lastnight lol.... ya better go shoot something hahaha... i picked up Crysis today so im going to load her up and run the bench


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Your memory can NOT run that fast.
> 
> That is basically what its telling you.


ok gotch ya dude... thanks


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Liquid nitrogen is the way. Or do what IBM is doing...putting water cooling INTO their chips and parts. INTERNAL WATERCOOLING!! Amazing.

Yea, sorry about my rant. [/rant]

Full. 1066mhz vs 800mhz...here it is

The only thing 1066 will ever have on 800mhz is speed. And speed is beated to death by timings. The faster your timings are, the faster your PC goes. So if you have 1066mhz Cas5 2T and 800mhz Cas5 2T...1066mhz wins. But if you have 1066mhz cas5 2T and 800mhz Cas4 2T...800mhz wins. And since its easy to get 800mhz cas4 WITH a command rate of 1T, 800mhz dominates.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Full, dont freak out if you run crysis badly. Its terribly coded for ATI cards. (pretty much a stunt for NV to sell more cards)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2008)

anybody here ran the crysis benchmark?  Just wondering what average FPS your getting?  My best was about 19fps/s


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Liquid nitrogen is the way. Or do what IBM is doing...putting water cooling INTO their chips and parts. INTERNAL WATERCOOLING!! Amazing.
> 
> Yea, sorry about my rant. [/rant]
> 
> ...


ok Vis here ya go... now tell me what you think...
i wont sleep unless your happy with my rants about the 1066-800 thing so here take a look... and no worries mate... we all have our moments lol... im a great example lol..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> anybody here ran the crysis benchmark?  Just wondering what average FPS your getting?  My best was about 19fps/s


i will soon CP... thats one reason why i got the game lol... ill post results asap... and i hear ya about the game not playing well with ati gpu's... shit the baby nvidia 7900gs card i had ran Crysis no problem on med settings... it was the demo game thou..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

im forgot to say those timings and 1T setting is at 2.20v... that ok?
and i m back using the 0801 bios since i wont need to set the memory at 1066 mode lol... and dam this sucka moves now... did b4 but not like this  thanks guys


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok Vis here ya go... now tell me what you think...
> i wont sleep unless your happy with my rants about the 1066-800 thing so here take a look... and no worries mate... we all have our moments lol... im a great example lol..



you think the timings are a tad tight? the 16 one?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, tracers run 2.2 volts stock. BTW, my water cooling kit is running. its not hooked up but its running.  I've got it just running to get it cleaned up internally. 

But yes, Full, your settings are running great, now what I think you should do is try to get those memory timings the lowest you can. After that...you will be set.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

what ya using to clean out the scale and crap outta your system V? and sweet another H2o dude in the room.... sweet!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone have Crysis? do i need to download all the patches or just the newest?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont have crysis, : / 

Yea, Im not sure if I will use this setup. Its a pretty bad water cooling kit. The hoses are half inch and the pump isnt really that strong. Another problem is that Im not sure if this block will fit or not, I also dont have a reservoir, and I know I will have to lap the block before actually using it.

Oh, and as far as what Im cleaning the system out with is just water. Plain ol' tap water.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I dont have crysis, : /
> 
> Yea, Im not sure if I will use this setup. Its a pretty bad water cooling kit. The hoses are half inch and the pump isnt really that strong. Another problem is that Im not sure if this block will fit or not, I also dont have a reservoir, and I know I will have to lap the block before actually using it.


hmmm dosnt sound like its really worth the effort hey?
have you seen my modded h2o kit that i striped down to make it run300% better then what it was when i pulled it outta the box?
you can view it here.. mind ya ive installed a bigger psu and cable management is way better.. let me know what ya think... and this crysis patch is a bitch slowing my system down to a halt... mind ya im only running 2 sticks today... might even but the corsair xms2 6400's back in to game if these crucial sticks don't measure up..
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1599.html


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, your kit has way bigger hoses. Twice the size of this thermal take's. Maybe I should convert this into a VGA cooler.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, your kit has way bigger hoses. Twice the size of this thermal take's. Maybe I should convert this into a VGA cooler.


thats what this h2o kit is... thermaltake... and it's 7/16" hose... i just want a higher pressure pump though.... but yea could be an idea V... i also but the corsair sticks back in.... i hope the 4 sticks that i have on the way are better then these 2 crucial sticks....i don't know mabey im doing something wrong  here... i hope i didn't waste my money on tracers....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

wait....what? How many sticks do you have? and of what brands? types?

btw, my hoses must be quarter inch then...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> wait....what? How many sticks do you have? and of what brands? types?
> 
> btw, my hoses must be quarter inch then...


well i took back 2 sticks of the tracers today since i have 4 sticks coming from e-bay...
they are 1066 tracers...
so today i've been only running 2 sticks of the tracers... the sticks now in the pc are the old xms2 6400's from corsair


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

So you are just using 2 sticks of corsair and two tracers? Both 800mhz?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> So you are just using 2 sticks of corsair and two tracers? Both 800mhz?


while you were helping me i only had 2 tracer sticks in the mobo.... now i have 4 sticks of the corsair sticks in.... way better but then again ya cant compare 2 vs 4 hey... hey go injoy the fire works man...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

no i dont mix the two brands...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

So are you saying during POST you get a Message about Bank Interleave? Thats for the memory banks Check to see if the option is auto or disabled, it could be the overclock.
What were you doing when this occurred?



fullinfusion said:


> well gaming and file compression video encoding i understand lol... and VIS... your starting to pull a Full off lol....
> i was gaming 3 solid hours last night with out a problem... @3.03ghz and memory @1076mhz 5.5.5.15.20 t2...
> oh and when i try 1T settings and it goes to boot i get a BANK INTERLEAVE requested but the only option in bios is auto and disabled? what is that all about?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

He was trying to tighten his memory to its max.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

well for the additional edge, leave it enabled, same with channel interleave.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

hmm, still no opinions on this water cooling. Full says it may not be worth it. I may be thinking the same thing. I have to use an old pitcher as a reservoir and Im still worried about how this would cool the cpu. With my zalman, Ive got a 26C temp while multitasking at 2ghz kuma. I wonder what temps I could sustain with this crappy watercooling.

So...I leave this in your hands.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> So are you saying during POST you get a Message about Bank Interleave? Thats for the memory banks Check to see if the option is auto or disabled, it could be the overclock.
> What were you doing when this occurred?


it does it even at stock cpu speed man


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well for the additional edge, leave it enabled, same with channel interleave.


it is and still no luck.... but tell ya one thing..... the xms2 6400c4's run way better gaming then the tracers.... well i should have takin the  advise of the ratings and sticked to a stick that has low lat with low volts.... the corsair sticks rock over the tracers imo.... gaming proved it tonight.... last night i was kinda lagging and with the xms2's it was lag free tonight... 3 solid hrs of glitch free lag!....
im returning these tracers for dominator's.... SIR is having great luck with his...them mabey ill be able to install the dom fan and crank the shit outta them @ the 1066 setting...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> hmm, still no opinions on this water cooling. Full says it may not be worth it. I may be thinking the same thing. I have to use an old pitcher as a reservoir and Im still worried about how this would cool the cpu. With my zalman, Ive got a 26C temp while multitasking at 2ghz kuma. I wonder what temps I could sustain with this crappy watercooling.
> 
> So...I leave this in your hands.


take a pic and post the cooling h20 system V.... im still in the dark to give my full opinion about it....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

WAKE UP WAKE UP PPL!!!! lol....
i got these corsair XMS2 6400's smokin.... 2.20v @ 4.4.4.10.14 T2 unganged.... hell i think ill just sell the crappy tracers and get the dominator's lol.... I think the tracers are for more show than go! oh well.... it's just money... and did i mention... my local shop has a limited number of 4870's coming in.... (drools) .... wanna play KEI?
haha im sorry.... i know im comparing dollars to donuts... but wicked scores the 4850's are getting.... oh and i broke the 18000 score tonight in Pcmark06.... just wish i could i could prove it.... i crashed just after checking the results on line.... sorry....
how was the flick?


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha, hey Full I know you said you can't set the cas to 3 BUT can you set tRCD ro 3? That would help you immensely as well, it's the 2nd 'most important' timing for speed. I wish I could set 3-3-4-9 1T that would simply blow my socks off! I know I can do 3-4-3 but I don't really use it as I was still sour about no 3-3-3 haha...I know childish .

The movie was awesome and I'll definately see it again (they did indeed let me and my brother in free).

Dude...get...that...4870! It's only money right haha  I won't be able to really really turn up the clocks on the 4850 until RivaTuner or something supports it as I will not be flashing the bios on this card for a while cuz it's just too dangerous/foolish/greedy at the time.

I'm still working out in my head getting the second one or I think being smarter (aka less greedy) and getting Vista64 and a sound card. I know it's time to finally reinstall windows after all this testing and bsod from crazy settings, lockups, etc. but I've been counting my blessings as the system still runs okay right now but I won't push my luck too hard. I'm trying to hold out for a soundcard with Dolby TrueHD support but damn it's taking a long time and I'm thinking screw it now and just get one and worry about that support later on.

Thoughts?

Btw, I put everything to complete stock with only the 2Gigs Patriot ram inside and scored 10,999 at 1920*1080. I'm gonna run it again as I think I made a mistake though during the test and had something running in the background that shouldn't have been. Still that's a good score for those stock settings!

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

*Important Request for all...*

Hey I just realized that we don't really have a 'listing' of the highest HT Bus speeds that we can all achieve with the stock 12.5x multiplier on our 9850's.

If you guys wouldn't mind putting in the time and setting your system to 100% stock using the Load Setup Defaults option in the bios and then changing only these three options...

1. CPU Voltage set at 1.30v (shows 1.296v in CPU-Z)

2. CPU Multiplier set at 12.5x (stock not on auto)

3. HT Bus speed (stock is 200Mhz)

Using only those settings (literally) try to find your max Bus speed setting and report it here (screenshots are cool if you want but not required). That will give us a good idea of how everyone's chips/boards are performing. It wil also let others who don't have one know roughly what's been going on, of course the clocks can be had higher using other things but this is the first thing people try and is also a good indicator of what the chip will be able to do in the long run.

If you're feeling generous you can set the CPU multiplier to 8x and find your max Bus speed on that as well (should be much higher), but only *after* you've done the test for max Bus speed at the stock 12.5x setting.

Please do *not* use AOD to test this as that will skew the results because you may be able to select a different/higher setting inside windows that you can actually boot at giving the wrong view.

After I get replies from you guys stating you will or will not do it I'll make a post just for this and try to keep it updated.

Thanks to all,

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

*Playing around with 9350e...sorta*

Now that the new Phenom 65W cores are all out I decided to play around again and see what they may theoretically be able to do for overhead. Of course it's not the exact performance perhaps but so far all of the B3 Phenoms are appearing the same except for their base settings and states of tune, meaning if you set your Phenom to one of their specs then you've basically got that processor now.

Anyway the 9350e comes with a 2.0Ghz setting (200*10x) and a 1.8Ghz Northbridge and HT Link (200*9x) on a nice low 1.12v. So then I set my processor up for those settings and started overclocking like they would have to (not being able to use anything higher than 10x multi). For those types of processors it's crucial to be able to use a high HT Bus speed which means it's extremely crucial to use a really good motherboard if you wish to overclock the processor to it's limits (meaning you're gonna need an FX board unless you like to gamble). Of course people buynig this type of processor aren't really concerned with overclocking so it's no big deal if they can't but it's fun to try it anyway.

The review from Legit Reviews (not my favorite site...:shadedshu) yielded a good overclock of 2.35Ghz on 1.408v. So far since of course I have the most awesome low voltage clocking processor ever I've achieved 2.36Ghz still on the stock 1.12v. I stopped last night as I was tired but I think I can get a bit more out of it w/o raising the voltage.

What some of you may be more interested in is that the 9950BE did 3.054Ghz using HT Bus speed only (why the hell did they do this?:shadedshu) on stock voltage. That's a very good result w/o doing anything to the system, but as usual they didn't do anything further since they don't really seem to make much effort overclocking Phenom cpu's cuz they don't overclock...yea....right.

[RANT] Why the hell does a review site review a processor and include overclocking if it's not really gonna try overclocking the part thoroughly. Moreover why the f*ck do they put "effort" into overclocking an unlocked cpu and NEVER EVEN USE THE UNLOCKED PART!?! Does anyone in the world know why they thought it would make more sense to stress the entire system to find the processors's 'limits' insead of just stressing the processor first using the unlocked multiplier? Why bother including an overclocking portion if you're not actually gonna put in the time to do it right! Then again this isn't close to the first review they've done that I thought had very questionable contents.

They even used AOD on autoclock before clocking the cpu themselves...this is not a review for AOD that's been a long time over now, do a review of the cpu not the system. This is not a 9350e it's a 9950*B*E with an _unlocked_ multiplier use it!

That's like doing a review comparing two top of the line systems and using 800Mhz ram with one and ram of double that speed in the other one! Oh...wait...they did that too![/RANT]

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2008)

Full...I guess with that rant it's my turn to go shoot/break something. hahahahahaha

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 5, 2008)

*my highest ht speed w/ current config.*

hey Kei!  sup man??


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Morning. Full, you are a fool. lol tongue twister. From what you told us on this forum, the tracers run better 800mhz settings then all the rest of your memory. And running memory in different timings isnt going to be noticable through a game. It might add one frame per second. But its your stuff and your money so do what you want.

Alright, Kei. I'll give my PC a whirl for its highest FSB. BTW, do you want something that is stable or just stable enough to grab a SS? lol

Also, on that 9350e, I am running almost the same settings, but!, I've got a normal 2ghz ht link and nb freq. Also, Im only using .996 volts!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Morning. Full, you are a fool. lol tongue twister. From what you told us on this forum, the tracers run better 800mhz settings then all the rest of your memory. And running memory in different timings isnt going to be noticable through a game. It might add one frame per second. But its your stuff and your money so do what you want.
> 
> Alright, Kei. I'll give my PC a whirl for its highest FSB. BTW, do you want something that is stable or just stable enough to grab a SS? lol
> 
> Also, on that 9350e, I am running almost the same settings, but!, I've got a normal 2ghz ht link and nb freq. Also, Im only using .996 volts!


lol... yeah using 4 sticks seemed better but i was only running 2 yesterday... but any ways i got a reply from crucial today... they have info for this mobo...ill let ya know what they say when i get around to ringing them...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

2 sticks vs 4 sticks, if all sticks are the same size, then you might explain why you were lagging yesterday. 2 gigs vs 4 gigs makes a difference during gaming. If you had too much stuff running then you were lagging due to an insignificant amount of memory. Not speed. I can play any game on my pc on the low power setup. which is 2ghz dual core, cas 5 2T 800mhz ram at 1.8v and a underclocked and undervolted video card. All my games max out FPS to my monitors refresh rate. 75 herts. Or 75 FPS.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

I was able to boot into windows with 228 but I crashed before I could print screen and save it. Also tried 227 and same thing. I did however get 226. Heres the SS and now im going to go test a 8x multi.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

226 FSB was my highest at 12.5x and 238 FSB is the highest at 8x






Memory timings for these test were 5-5-5-18-24-2T at 800mhz with 1.8 volts.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey, Kei, have you had anymore info on this subject?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62209

I didnt understand this at first and I still kinda dont but yea.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

i would assume after AM3 comes out or the 790GX chipset is out, the capability will be supported, and possibly some models of the 700 chipset line will have this hidden capability.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

eidairaman, are you in the Air Force?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

yes and i am currently on leave.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 5, 2008)

Where at in Florida? Do you know a guy named LJ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Northwest Florida- Emerald Coast

Dont know anyone by the name of L J


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 226 FSB was my highest at 12.5x and 238 FSB is the highest at 8x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I get as far as you do as well for both Multiys


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey look what I found.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...A32-MVP+DELUXE/WIFI-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

This explains why I can't overclock more than 2.8Ghz. I have a weak core thats holding back all my other cores. Thats why I would keep getting the Secondary Processor BSOD like them. This is both good news and bad news. Now hopefully I can reach 3Ghz, but unfortunately not all of the cores will be lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup guys thats it. If you can't overclock past 2.8Ghz or 2.6ghz its because of the faulty Core 2. 

Just google BSOD Clock Interrupt Phenom to see a load of pissed of people just like me. I thought  I was going crazy but it just seems that amd pulled a fast one on me.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/248265-28-phenom-exposed-shipping-flaky-cores

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=175878

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=543578

This explains why AMD was eager to release a Tri Core CPU since basicly they were already selling them disguise as quad core Phenoms.

The TLB bug was the least of people worries.

If I can I am going to RMA mine since I have a faulty core (unlucky I guess).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

just state you have a faulty core, dont say your overclocking because neither AMD or intel cover overclocking.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Oops, gents sorry about the second clock I want you guys to do. When using the 8x multi you should drop the ram speed down to 1:1 (400Mhz) so that way you're not stopped by your ram speed. That should give you a much higher Bus speed that you can achieve. I'm gonna get back at mine as it's been a while since I did it last but I got much higher on 8x than what you guys are getting. Then again if I remember correctly I got higher than you on 12.5x as well but not mind blowingly.

Be back...

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well i have 2 options here

1st Option, 9850/9950BE, AM2+ Mobo 790, 4870 Graphics
2nd Option AM3 45nm BE/FX, AM2+ Mobo 790, 4870 Graphics.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

*Max HT Bus 243Mhz*

I say 1st option with a 790GX board or get a 790FX to start with.

Wow...you guys will hate me I didn't realize I said to leave the Northbridge and HT Link stock for a second...well...ummm....look at my results. F*cked up part is that I'm still running this setting right now...I guess the master has to always remain greater than the student eh?

I'm sorry 

K

*Edit:* Max speed 243Mhz though I got 244Mhz into Vista but it reset while I was saving  Still...beat that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

well im going with Faith the AM3 45nm cpus will be far better than the 65nm were, because AMDs hayday was the 90nm, 65nm wasnt due to the funky multipliers required to be used, phenom quad only matching up to a c2 duo, performance wise, Reason i say BE/FX is because the CPUs im going for are unlocked, and that multiplier does increase performance considerably.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> ...Reason i say BE/FX is because the CPUs im going for are unlocked, and that multiplier does increase performance considerably.



Ain't that the truth, I think you are very right with the AM3 processors though I'm still rather shocked how well these AM2+ processors run considering they're in all truth just a revision of the old AM2 chips so to speak. AM3 should be beastly indeed since I'm very very happy with AM2+ rigth now.

Okay final results for my system were just what I remembered. Max HT Bus speed was 266Mhz on 8x multiplier.

Once and for all the 'rules' for checking the 8x multiplier and HT Bus test are...

1. 8x CPU multiplier

2. 1.30v (stock cpu voltage not auto)

3. Northbridge and HT Link mutliplier 5x (1Ghz setting)

4. Ram divider 400Mhz (that is 1:1) with 2T enabled

Okay that's it and you should get a much higher bus speed with those guidelines, this may help some people to get better high speed clocks as it can show you the flexibility of your system once you know the max HT Bus speed you can use which of course is highly important in achieving the max clock you can. It'll also show you if you ram sucks haha 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

kei try upping the multi by .5


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

Why is it when I use AOD to change a single core's multi, it locks up hardcore and blows the headphones off my head?


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

On which setting the 8x or the 12.5x setting? I'm about to eat but I'll try it out for you just let me know which one.

I believe on the 8x I'd have to drop the HT Bus by about 5Mhz and likewise on the 12.5x in order to get them to run especially the 12.5x setting as that would be 3.15Ghz which I can indeed run but not at that voltage.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Why is it when I use AOD to change a single core's multi, it locks up hardcore and blows the headphones off my head?



Not sure, are you using the 2.0.17 version that I have (never has problems) or the beta version? Either way you're cheating as you're supposed to be using the bios for this test  

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

what i meant was the 8.5 setting


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

No no, Im testing the theory on the core 2 being faulty.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Ah, okay now I got what you both were saying. I'll let you know Eida

K


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64944

My question posted there.
It's seem when the stress test started, the voltage on 12V, 5V started to drop, is this mean the PSU is not enough? That the main thing I need to know.
Thank you.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

No, you're fine from what I see as you're able to get a drop of 5% but anything more than that and you're in a bad situation. But know that you may be limited in what you can achieve overclock wise by your PSU and motherboard if they don't both hold up to it.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL, thanks kei, that worked. 2.0.17 is much better! 

I've got my watercooling kit all set up and cleaned. Monday Im dropping off my waterblock at my parents house and my dad is going to shave off as much metal as he can. So monday I'll be installing the water... :ekk:

Also! I dont have a water cooling reservoir so I made one out of a old ice tea pitcher and this will be the coolest part...I can add as much ice to it as I want. AND! Its fairly large so theres much volume to be heated before I can worry about anything. again...Im testing the block with ice right now to make sure no condensation will appear as taht would be dire. Anyways...back to work!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

pretty good data for processor mapping

http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=39964


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

Adding the ice is risky. I added one cup and it dropped temps nicely without giving off any moisture however, after four cups, temps are near freezing and there is condensation everywhere. lol

Would be wicked to put this on there tho. the block is so COLD!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm asking this because, when my GTs @ 700/1000 + CPU @ 2,7GHz, it's perfect stable.
When I started to get the CPU to 2,8GHz, and inreased vcore, anytime I tried to run 3dmark, it gave me the display driver stopped working.
After that I reduced the GTs clock to @ 650/950 + CPU @ 2,8GHz, it able to passed the 3DMark (2006, Vantage) tests.
There is no nForce AM2+ mobo at this moment that worth to buy yet. I want the nForce mobo because of my VGAs.
The 750a can not compare to my current mobo, and the 780a is too expensive. 
I don't think I'm going to spend over 200usd just to be able to OC this CPU 200-300 more MHz.
I would go with AMD chipset If my Vga cards are ATI, so that not an option.
I'm able to reach 235x12 = 2820MHz on this M2N32, and with me it's really good result, I'm just making sure, if my PSU is holding me back. Because if it's not, then I don't have to spend hours at night messing with the bios. 
And thanks ^^.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Ha, sweet idea/execution you've got going there Vis but like you already know don't get too greedy and risk killing everything from condensation. 

I saw your HT Bus test stopping at 226Mhz and 2.825Ghz but is that also the highest overclock you were able to get at all (any settings)? You all know my highest overclock is north of 3.1Ghz but my max overclock w/o changing anything but HT Bus settings is only 3.037Ghz (243*12.5x...the 244Mhz run doesn't count).

How many of us can get our max HT Bus speed to get close to our max clocks...and how close can we get w/o raising voltages or dropping anything else? I came pretty close to my max clock and almost (244Mhz if it was stable would match it) got what the 9950BE got in the Legit Reviews article (3.054Ghz max w/o multi or voltage changes).

When I was using a 9500 on the board (B2 stepping) I achieved a max HT Bus speed of 273Mhz stable (275Mhz max from what I remember) after stability testing on a 9.5x multiplier. Interesting the change between the two processors...and the 9500 did it on 1.248v! Funny...I remember people crying they just wouldn't overclock either, weird how all my Phenom's go juuuuust fine. 

K

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm asking this because, when my GTs @ 700/1000 + CPU @ 2,7GHz, it's perfect stable.
> When I started to get the CPU to 2,8GHz, and inreased vcore, anytime I tried to run 3dmark, it gave me the display driver stopped working.
> After that I reduced the GTs clock to @ 650/950 + CPU @ 2,8GHz, it able to passed the 3DMark (2006, Vantage) tests.
> There is no nForce AM2+ mobo at this moment that worth to buy yet. I want the nForce mobo because of my VGAs.
> ...




Kid, do you use SLI or or have any plans for multi gpu setups? If not then the ASUS 790FX board (M3A32) is far and away better than what you're on right now both in speed and ability. But if you're trying to save money then I can understand not upgrading the motherboard...but even at stock your Phenom would be faster on one of the 790FX boards.

And I completely agree that your clock is a very good one indeed. 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> LOL, thanks kei, that worked. 2.0.17 is much better!
> 
> I've got my watercooling kit all set up and cleaned. Monday Im dropping off my waterblock at my parents house and my dad is going to shave off as much metal as he can. So monday I'll be installing the water... :ekk:
> 
> Also! I dont have a water cooling reservoir so I made one out of a old ice tea pitcher and this will be the coolest part...I can add as much ice to it as I want. AND! Its fairly large so theres much volume to be heated before I can worry about anything. again...Im testing the block with ice right now to make sure no condensation will appear as taht would be dire. Anyways...back to work!



when i had the older version of AOD, I had the same problem, it used to lock up everytime when adjusting something.  I got the new one now and it works great.  Hasnt locked up yet.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> Kid, do you use SLI or or have any plans for multi gpu setups? If not then the ASUS 790FX board (M3A32) is far and away better than what you're on right now both in speed and ability. But if you're trying to save money then I can understand not upgrading the motherboard...but even at stock your Phenom would be faster on one of the 790FX boards.
> 
> And I completely agree that your clock is a very good one indeed.
> 
> K



I have SLI, that's even worse to move to AMD... I don't want to sell those GTs now, they quite new, and if i want to sell them, its going to break my heart, due the low prices.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea, I cant keep my palm on the waterblock for more then 5 seconds, its THAT COLD! I swear, I could get temps of like 5C if I put this on there right now. (I wont tho)

The condensation is ridiculous now. Four cups was way too much. I'll let this heat up and try just one full cup of ice to see if that give off any moisture. 

Yea, 226 was my max and I think that may have been my highest overclock too, Kei. you might be right there. I doing tests now with AOD to see what core 2 is doing. As I was typing this out...I got the noise of a crash but it went away and nothing actually happened... Was very weird.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

Im at 14x on cores 0, 1, and 3. Core 2 is at 12.5x

Nothing messed up so far. Gunna keep pushing my luck...


And by the way, didnt I just rant about this yesterday? People wasting power and getting stupid high clocks? I feel like such a hypocrite. Sorry fellas. Kei, BTW, did the paypal money transfer?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Adding the ice is risky. I added one cup and it dropped temps nicely without giving off any moisture however, after four cups, temps are near freezing and there is condensation everywhere. lol
> 
> Would be wicked to put this on there tho. the block is so COLD!!!



to limit condensation, place a desiccant pack nearby


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

I just checked it and it's not through yet but I think that's cuz of the holiday in the states. It should be done on Monday though so all is well. 

Don't worry we don't think of you as a hypocrite...f*cker 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, I cant keep my palm on the waterblock for more then 5 seconds, its THAT COLD! I swear, I could get temps of like 5C if I put this on there right now. (I wont tho)
> 
> The condensation is ridiculous now. Four cups was way too much. I'll let this heat up and try just one full cup of ice to see if that give off any moisture.
> 
> Yea, 226 was my max and I think that may have been my highest overclock too, Kei. you might be right there. I doing tests now with AOD to see what core 2 is doing. As I was typing this out...I got the noise of a crash but it went away and nothing actually happened... Was very weird.



May i know what you are doing that you are getting temps so cold????


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> May i know what you are doing that you are getting temps so cold????



I have a ThermalTake watercooling kit that I used a long time ago for my old 3800+ and I lost my reservoir so I got an old koolaid pitcher that holds two liters and filled it 2/3s with water and added four cups of ice. hehehe!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I have a ThermalTake watercooling kit that I used a long time ago for my old 3800+ and I lost my reservoir so I got an old koolaid pitcher that holds two liters and filled it 2/3s with water and added four cups of ice. hehehe!



hahahahaha.  And what were your temps again?  idle and load please.

Just today I got my Thermal Take drive bay system and I took it out of the enclosure and I have it outside externally.  THe reservoir is attached to the radiator but it rotates.  So i have the radiator standing now and the fan that comes with it blows into it, and on the otherside I put another 120mm blowing air out of it to dissipate a bit.  Didnt think it was going to work but it did.  Lowered temps like 5ºc all around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I have a ThermalTake watercooling kit that I used a long time ago for my old 3800+ and I lost my reservoir so I got an old koolaid pitcher that holds two liters and filled it 2/3s with water and added four cups of ice. hehehe!



would you mind snapping a shot of the setup, I would love to see that!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont have a digital camera. >.< I'll see if I can barrow one from a friend of something. 

Oh, btw chicken, i dont have it actually attached to my PC right now. I found my pump and block yesterday in the attic so I've been running water through the whole thing in hopes to clean the old residue out of it. Im going to get the block buffed down and polished monday so then I will hook it up to see what kinda temps I can get. I wont be adding that much ice again cause the condensation was ridiculous. Maybe one cup over two hours or something like that. Maybe I can find a happy medium.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

I touched the 3ghz barrier. But this froze and each time I try it I get the same problem. Freeze. No BSOD tho so...maybe its just volts. But Im not going higher then 1.38v

However, I was able to sit high at 2.9ghz for a few before trying out 3ghz. I'll do more testing tmrw. Im set for LP for tongiht, got torrents to DL and WALL-E to watch.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

get that sucker up to 1.40 Volts bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I dont have a digital camera. >.< I'll see if I can barrow one from a friend of something.
> 
> Oh, btw chicken, i dont have it actually attached to my PC right now. I found my pump and block yesterday in the attic so I've been running water through the whole thing in hopes to clean the old residue out of it. Im going to get the block buffed down and polished monday so then I will hook it up to see what kinda temps I can get. I wont be adding that much ice again cause the condensation was ridiculous. Maybe one cup over two hours or something like that. Maybe I can find a happy medium.



oh ok.  

I got a little expirement to do with my thermal take drive bay.  I'll keep you guys posted on how it goes.  Goodnight!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 6, 2008)

No use posting in my long running log about issues ocing my last Phenom but want to give Kei a big thanks.  I put the Corsair 750W in and right now sitting 2.9Ghz stable!!  I'm slowly getting there but man this PSU is quiet...shhh.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> No use posting in my long running log about issues ocing my last Phenom but want to give Kei a big thanks.  I put the Corsair 750W in and right now sitting 2.9Ghz stable!!  I'm slowly getting there but man this PSU is quiet...shhh.



so whats the voltage now?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 6, 2008)

It was stock but it wasn't Grid stable, crashed within 5min.  I think my next upgrade soon will be the Xigamatek 1283 or 1284, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

*Just when you thought it was safe to call it "the limit"*



eidairaman1 said:


> what i meant was the 8.5 setting



Okay I tried to run the 266 HT Bus setting with an 8.5x multiplier despite knowing it wouldn't run with those limitations set earlier and well...*sigh*


IT WORKED! It was completely without a stutter to it at all it worked so well in fact I tried to go .5x higher on the multiplier and well...look at the results for yourself.

K

P.S.
 Guys please don't hate me, hug your Phenom everynight and tuck it in bed and you too will be able to get the settings I can get.

Disclaimer: The line above is complete and utter bull, putting a Phenom on a cloth object and sending power through it is not recommended.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, Vis I agree that for the sake of testing you should up the volts just a little to see if 3Ghz will work.

Ken, that goes for you too IF and only IF your heat situation is not in danger right now.

Katt, hey man  sorry it took me a while to say hi back 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

never underestimate the power of the multiplier, youve gotten me tempted to pick up the AM3 AM2+ combo


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Ha, nah I didn't underestimate it it's just that majority of the time when I try a huge bus speed with a higher multiplier I have to lower the bus speed just barely to get it to post.

I actually passed post with a 12x multiplier with the 266 HT Bus speed (3.192Ghz) but it didn't make it into Windows. That would be the highest speed I've been able to actually boot at though I've got 3.1Ghz (and a little higher) 100% stable without much voltage.

I think I'll try a few voltage shots to see if I can at least boot at 266*12x and I'll let you guys know.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess I will try 1.4 volts and maybe a 215x13.5 or something of that sort.


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Partial victory today...there is now at least 1 overclocking tool out for ATi 4000 series cards which is awesome. I've used it and it works but I didn't go far because...there is no fan control in this program and once you go past the range of clocks for ATi CCC (700/1200Mhz) Overdrive shuts off which will stop you from being able to set fan speeds.

I won't risk the card just for some clocks, but once fan speed is available while overclocking past 700/1200Mhz then I'll give it a go again. Can't wait til there is another way to do this...I think this card would be otherworldy if the clock speeds were able to really stretch their legs (core clocks I mean).

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I guess I will try 1.4 volts and maybe a 215x13.5 or something of that sort.



C'mon Vis...I'm waiting for you to get 3Ghz stable too! 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

good luck on that, sometimes gotta bite the bullet- admit the chip wont go far as some, hell i got a 2500 XP-M to replace a broken 3200+ and was expecting to go up to 2.5GHz, well that didnt happen, just lucky to be at 206x11 (133x14 stock)


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea, I know that that could be the issue. But Ima try to find mah max!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2008)

All Systems Full Power


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, so far, I think I have made some progress. Core 0's max multi is 13.5, not sure about 1 and 3 but core 2 is 12.5.

So on those terms...Im back to work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, so far, I think I have made some progress. Core 0's max multi is 13.5, not sure about 1 and 3 but core 2 is 12.5.
> 
> So on those terms...Im back to work.




Ok so the Maximum Multi for the Entire CPU is 12.5, usually the machine is only as fast as the weakest point and in that case the multi, you dont want to run multis out of sync like that tho.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont think theres anything wrong with giving each core its own multi. At least, I've never heard anything about it. Am I wrong? : ohnoes! : =[


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

your best off to run CPU cores insync.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Well guys I just got 2800Mhz tested and it passed fully stable. Tried 2900Mhz and it failed with 1.41 volts. I'm going to cruse with 2.8 for a while and then push further later.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Vis and Aphex have you guys tried again with the 8x multi yet? I posted another bit about them stating that I forgot the first time to change the 'rules' for this portion of the test.

8x cpu multi
1.30v cpu
5x northbridge multi
1.0Ghz ht link setting
400Mhz ram setting (1:1 divider)
2T enabled ram setting

That's it, this should give you a significantly higher result if you give it another go and it will give us another glimpse of how far you can take your chip/combo after looking at the final result.

Sorry I forgot to put that up the first time, but hopefully you guys aren't all pooped out from your other testings. And Full...I know it's the weekend but I don't remember giving you 'off' hahahaha

Thanks again,

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

heh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2008)

I noticed that on my Athlon, i'm having difficulties getting to 3.4.  However, when i boot that I do a stress test, If I do a cpu test only, it passes it for as long as I want.  Now when I do a blend test, it fails after like two minutes.  This will obviously mean its time to upgrade my RAM, correct?


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

I would test your ram after you get booted up. Since you already said the CPU will pass independantly try running memtest inside windows and see if it fails.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> I would test your ram after you get booted up. Since you already said the CPU will pass independantly try running memtest inside windows and see if it fails.
> 
> K



know any place I can get mem test from?


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/MemTest.zip

If you have lots of ram then run two instances (don't press start until both are up and set) and split the amount of ram between them. Let them run for at least 1 hour before you quit though the longer you test the better.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

hi.

2.8ghz is about as high as I can get without issues. (and I'm still not sure if it is stable or not)

core 0 - 2.8
core 1 - 2.8
core 2 - 2.6
core 3 - 2.8


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

Everest results are terrible! I get better scores at stock speeds! I think this proves you right, eidairaman.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Post those results with a quick detail so others can see/learn.

Thanks

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

well Visc, Try to Jump to 2.7 on all cores and Up the voltage by a point.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

Meh, I cant get the same results, Kei. I cant get into windows with it. Not sure what the hell is going on. The memory speeds for the read was in the 6800s~ and at 61ns. Also the l3 cache was ridiculous. 15.6ns same speeds tho. 

Im not too concerned anymore. Im going back to LP setups and ranting about peoples overclocks.

For now at least. Im in my movie mode and watching TV series and movies till I fall asleep.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well Visc, Try to Jump to 2.7 on all cores and Up the voltage by a point.



Yea, I can sometimes do 2.7ghz but after a few hours it will crash. The only safe clocks I can get are underclocks! But Im saving power and therefor saving up for AM3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/MemTest.zip
> 
> If you have lots of ram then run two instances (don't press start until both are up and set) and split the amount of ram between them. Let them run for at least 1 hour before you quit though the longer you test the better.
> 
> K



thanks man, i'll run it tonight.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome ^__^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, I can sometimes do 2.7ghz but after a few hours it will crash. The only safe clocks I can get are underclocks! But Im saving power and therefor saving up for AM3.



Save your Current Motherboard for it, you wont have to spend more for a new one with backwards compatibility, for me im doing the same.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

AM3 will work on our boards?!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

the CPU has DDR2/DDR3 Controller, Thats why i was talking about this rig build for me

AM3 45nm BE/FX CPU
AM2+ Motherboard
4870 Graphics
4 Gigs of ram
Windows Vista 64


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is the Highest FSB I have gotten with it on a stable clock. I'll try the settings Kei gave me earlier to give him my max FSB.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

whats the voltage?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> whats the voltage?



1.41 why?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

is that default voltage?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

No. Here is what Kei requested, default everything with 8x Multi and 5x NB and HT. My max seems to be 280FSB with this Phenom, while with my old 6400+ I had gone as high as 317FSB.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

update! 

Im bored. I've got my watercooling rig just about ready. I just need to wait for my waterblock to get lapped and then go over to a friends and pick up an extra rad and pump. Im still not sure if it would even be worth it or not. Or if it will even fit...

One downfall to going water, will be that my PC will be far harder to move around and take to LANs and whatnot.

Upsides are, maybe better cooling, maybe more quite, looks kinda cool. Also might make the PC bulkier and ... iunno. 

What do you guys think? Give it a shot?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2008)

well if your worried about taking the unit to lan parties you have options

1 Pack the unit in a secure box

2 haul it on a dolly

3 Build a Lan Party Box.

4 Have the Lan Party at your Place


Trust me bro when i was in High School, lan parties were fun, as you could hear your buddy cussing in the next area when you fragged them


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

lol yea, thats the whole point, we usually get 4-6 ppl and all play COD4 and lan CNC3 while BBQing and havin a few brewskies.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> No. Here is what Kei requested, default everything with 8x Multi and 5x NB and HT. My max seems to be 280FSB with this Phenom, while with my old 6400+ I had gone as high as 317FSB.



Interesting indeed...did you make sure that your bios was reset to factory defaults before applying the settings I asked for, it appears your voltage is lower than stock so you might have more left in it? Also what bios are you on right now?

It seems you can go quite a bit further on the HT Bus than I can with my Phenom (266Mhz). My 'old' Phenom 9500 would go to 283Mhz max though I used 273Mhz for my stable setting (273*9.5x).

Since you can go to a much higher HT Bus than me overall...how far can you take the multiplier with your max bus speed? I was able to boot and run just fine all the way up to 11.5x with my max 266 Bus speed. I can get 12 and 12.5 to post but they lock before going into windows.

Sweet result btw...very sweet! When I first did this test I was pretty surprised that I couldn't go any further than 266Mhz though that is quite far anyway. Then again this chip will clock significantly further than my old 9500 chip would go (2.7xGhz) so it's a good trade off. My X2 4800+ used to do 306Mhz max but that was on a 790X board (MSI) so I imagine it would have went quite a bit further on my 790FX board.

I suppose my next quest is to see how low on the voltage I can go with the max HT Bus setting.

K

Btw...V, never give up the lan parties


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Interesting indeed...did you make sure that your bios was reset to factory defaults before applying the settings I asked for, it appears your voltage is lower than stock so you might have more left in it? Also what bios are you on right now?
> 
> It seems you can go quite a bit further on the HT Bus than I can with my Phenom (266Mhz). My 'old' Phenom 9500 would go to 283Mhz max though I used 273Mhz for my stable setting (273*9.5x).
> 
> ...



Hey thanks. Everythings stock. I think there might be an issue with voltage flux on my board cause I specifed for it to be on 1.300 volts and it uses less. Same thing with any other volt I tell it to use, if I put 1.41 it will be 1.4.

I'll try and see how high I can get my Multi to go, but I drought much. Its late now, so I'll post more results tomorrow. Goodnight yall.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Good night as well and thanks.

sleep well all,

K


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 7, 2008)

Good morning y'all.  I've been messing with lowering the volts and 1.246v @ 2.8Ghz is what I have so far.  I'm pushing to lower but want to make sure system is GRID and MVP 05(07 mod) stable.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Kei, I got my multi to 10 so far with 1.300 Vots, but I have  a question. Did you want  me to see how high of multi I can get with just stock volts or if I need to can I increase my volts?


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey Kei, I got my multi to 10 so far with 1.300 Vots, but I have  a question. Did you want  me to see how high of multi I can get with just stock volts or if I need to can I increase my volts?



Keep the volts still at stock 1.30v as I want to see what everyone can do on the stock volts only for this test. After you find that feel free to go up on the voltage to see if you can go any further though!

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Good morning y'all.  I've been messing with lowering the volts and 1.246v @ 2.8Ghz is what I have so far.  I'm pushing to lower but want to make sure system is GRID and MVP 05(07 mod) stable.



Sweet deal Ken, I use 1.25v for my high power setting as well though I'm using 2.9Ghz on all four cores. I figure that's more than enough speed for anything especially with four cores, and 3.1Ghz isn't really that much faster than 2.9Ghz but needs more volts and has more heat so I just stick with 2.9Ghz instead except for benching.

2.8Ghz is a damn good speed though as well, is it an even 2.8Ghz or can you eek a little more out of it w/o raising the voltage? And while we're at it I recommend using Everest stability test AND memtest (at the same time) to test if it's all stable. That's pretty much what I do now as it gets things cooking better than Prime95 alone and you get a log of temps and results when you use Everest. For my testing I use Everest Stability test (cpu, fpu, and cache test options only), two instances of Memtest to split the ram evenly, and Cinebench R9.5 multi cpu test just for kicks. I let them all run all night and if they make it then it's stable...as long as when I try to use it right after the test (don't reset the pc) it doesn't freeze after 30-60 minutes of use.

Of course you don't have to go that far, Everest and Memtest would be good enough to tell you it'll be stable through anything. 

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah this is my max. Surprisingly stable though considering the volts I am on. I had to use 1.41 volts just to get my other configuration stable at 2.8Ghz.






 Only problem though is that I couldn't get my comp to boot with higher clocked RAM?


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Aphex, are you able to go up any higher if you add just 1 tick of voltage to your setting? Maybe that'll let you get 10.5x...

That's still a damn good result especially for 280Mhz HT Bus speed!

K


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Aphex!!! Great that you're back, good clocking for that low volts!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately after that no matter what volts I give it, it won't boot at 10.5... but then again I have everything else on auto, so I should probably change those settings as well.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea, try boosting the rest of your volts a tad to see if that will help.

BTW, do you have any everest cpu and mem benchmarks?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, try boosting the rest of your volts a tad to see if that will help.
> 
> BTW, do you have any everest cpu and mem benchmarks?



Nope, sorry, Never got that app.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

my new toy showed up


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my new toy showed up



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!



lol time to plug it in with my corsair XMS2 ram


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey is the part number on that chip the same for all Phenom 9850s? It would save me time and effort form having to remove mine out.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope...speaking of serial numbers wall...is that a 9500? That number looks really familiar but I can't find my snap of my 9850 and 9500 serials.

Did you indeed pick up a 9500 Phenom?

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Nevermind, I figured it out (Aphex that's a 9500 not a 9850)...how much did you score that for?

If you need any help with setups for that I've got that too as I still have pretty much all of my old Phenom 9500 setup data on my harddrive. 

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 7, 2008)

wow go on vacation for 4 days and look at all i missed!!!



AphexDreamer said:


> Hey is the part number on that chip the same for all Phenom 9850s? It would save me time and effort form having to remove mine out.




I think that second line is the batch number....
allegedly some batches oc better than others.....


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back monkey...now get on your homework assignment! You've got a lot of catching up to do!

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Nope...speaking of serial numbers wall...is that a 9500? That number looks really familiar but I can't find my snap of my 9850 and 9500 serials.
> 
> Did you indeed pick up a 9500 Phenom?
> 
> K



yes it is and that data would be helpful cause im confused as shit right now all i could do is get it to boot at stock no oc at all right now

new ram wont even go over to default timings which are 4-4-4-12@800mhz


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, do you have AOD on your computer right now? Also are you using a bios with Northbridge overclocking options (is there a Northbridge multiplier option)?

If yes to both questions then what color is the circle in AOD in the upper right corner, you don't actually need AOD to do anything except tell you that so don't change any settings. If no to the Northbridge then we can still change the multiplier but it'll mean changing some things in the registry if that's okay with you...you'll also have it run at each startup.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

Going to try out the max HT bus at 8X....be back later


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay, do you have AOD on your computer right now? Also are you using a bios with Northbridge overclocking options (is there a Northbridge multiplier option)?
> 
> If yes to both questions then what color is the circle in AOD in the upper right corner, you don't actually need AOD to do anything except tell you that so don't change any settings. If no to the Northbridge then we can still change the multiplier but it'll mean changing some things in the registry if that's okay with you...you'll also have it run at each startup.
> 
> K



AOD didnt work last time i tried it but that was when i had my 5000BE installed will try it again when i get home from work


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Koo, as long as it'll start you can tell me what color the circle in the top corner is and that's all I need to know. If it's green then we can change that and make it much faster w/o doing anything really, yellow is more than good enough, and red though the 'fastest' is completely pointless on that cpu as it'll just raise the temp and give you no noticable speed.

Also due to the TLB issue with those models red is also not encouraged as yellow is more than enough anyway. The highest I had mine was 2.7xGhz (can't remember the exact number but it was higher than 2.7Ghz) and I was using 2.55Ghz or 2.6Ghz for my daily setting at a very easy voltage of 1.25v

I've included a few pics of some of the settings I used to run with it...

We definately need to know how high you can go HT Bus speed wise in order to find what we can expect out of this chip. I believe my max on the MSI 790x board I used with that chip (also used it on this ASUS 790FX board) was 272Mhz. The ASUS would go far higher (283Mhz I believe...maybe more) but I wasn't using the most beast ram so I had to limit the HT Bus speed.

Also remember that this chip uses a 9x multiplier (1.8Ghz) for the HT Link and Northbridge unlike the 9850 (the only chip that uses the 10x 2.0Ghz setting...well the 9950 now as well). I was able to achieve a max of 2.25Ghz Northbridge (9x multi) stable before I stopped testing as I was content. The HT Link I ran at 2.0Ghz (8x multi) to keep things stable.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Also remember that for stability testing be careful stressing the cache as you may trigger the TLB bug if all four cores are stressed at 100% and get a false fail of the clock you're testing. The TLB is not a plague though as it's pretty damn rare to actually occur (you need to be really trying for most people).

I'm not certain if you can do this but you MAY be able to disable Cache Mapping (green mode) in your bios and still use CPU Tweak (red mode) and get a middle ground workaround to avoid the TLB altogether which would be sweet. I never tried that...just thought of it now though I wouldn't worry about the TLB anyway as it wasn't a problem for me and I do huge amounts of testing.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

HOLY $HIT!

cdwall you might be pissed about this...new price drop get 'em before they're discontinued!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103249

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> HOLY $HIT!
> 
> cdwall you might be pissed about this...new price drop get 'em before they're discontinued!
> 
> ...



mine was still much much cheaper


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Koo, I was hoping/thinking so else I'd be pissed haha. They even give you free shipping WITH a game! That's insane!

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright!! Heres the results without volt changes...


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Alright!! Heres the results without volt changes...



HOLY SWEET JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm now officially extremely jealous of you! 

I need to find that UPS truck and stop the shipping...you might be able to get better results with the video card too! Haha...sweet sweet SWEET result man, I think I'm gonna be low man on the totem pole this time around it seems. Weird though as I don't believe those with higher HT Bus speeds can clock higher than I can...

Anyway, what ram are you guys using, what OS, etc. so we all know what went into making that insane magic you've got!

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

At least I hold the record for going the highest at my max HT Bus speed with multipliers...all the way to 11.5x and I can pass post at 12.0 and 12.5x multiplier just can't get them into windows sadly.

I really do wonder what exactly is holding my chip back sometimes from getting the 3.2Ghz+ clocks as I can pass post on them pretty damn easy...even at stock volts as you can see (266*12.5x is 3.32Ghz). Oh well...no more trying to rain on your parade! 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my new toy showed up



congrats.  now put it on and tell us what it feels like!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 7, 2008)

It is a good ht bus! 

Im using Windows Vista 64 bit SP1 and I have 2 gigs of crucial ballistix rated for 1066mhz and 2 gigs of crucial ballistix tracers rated for 800mhz. I use both sets at 800mhz normally but ran them 400mhz for those tests.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats.  now put it on and tell us what it feels like!!!



its in but im at work so ill give you more info later


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you using Ultimate or Premium Vista as you know I want to move up real real real soon like just don't know if I want to go with Ultimate or Premium this time. I'm already using Ultimate 32 right now and I love it but I don't think it has much that I'd miss over the Premium version except the uber cool black box...I think? Oh yea, I also have SP1 though SP1 for Vista64 was apprently hands down the best upgrade of all the Windows upgrades last run.

Your setup is much like mine with the ram as I've got the Patriot Extreme's rated for 1150Mhz and GeIL's rated for 800Mhz. I run them both at 800Mhz normally as well but I'm about to replace the GeIL's with more Patriot's so I can run the crazy 3-4-3 timings on more than just 2Gigs of ram.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its in but im at work so ill give you more info later



You look a little under the weather so go home immediately...I'll even write you a note :shadedshu

K


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 7, 2008)

They did have them up to $243 with free shipping so I guess they have the 9950's in the house now.  That's one thing that has really pissed me off about the Egg...They jack prices up for a short while and most of the time they just come back down to their normal price.  I've been looking at zipzoomfly alot more lately.


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2008)

Humph...that's interesting I bought mine for $235 when they first came out and I'm pretty religious on shopping at newegg now. I didn't get free shipping but then again...ummm I'm different when it comes to shipping as I don't care if I have to get it from overseas I'll pay overnight shipping anyway every single time. Weird huh...I'm the most patient guy in the world...except when it comes time to pay for shipping then I want my stuff in 30 minutes or less. 

I haven't noticed any unusual price jumping at newegg besides the regular get them the first day prices that everyone does, meh oh well I guess I'm gonna check out zipzoomfly (wild name haha) too.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, vista home premium. I didn't need anything from ultimate so I just 'grabbed' home premium. 

Also, I cant get 10x with anymore voltage. I come into a wall when trying to go past 2.8ghz. Weird...

BTW, with that setup posted above, I scored 11890 in 3Dmark06. 

And damn Kei. That sounds like a nice rx7. (sorry to respond here  )


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I just need to either go back to that setup and try to push all the bit and peices as far as they can go. Like memory speed and timings. What would you say to do Kei, on the 293x9.5 setup?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I made it a little lower @ 2.8Ghz.  Posted is a snippy.  Kei, I love cars!!  Do you have a pic you can send my way or do you have it posted somewhere?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 8, 2008)

It is stable at that speed with that low low voltage??? It's a great clocking kenkickr, congratulations!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Welcome back monkey...now get on your homework assignment! You've got a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> K



am i correct in guessing my h/w is max fsb?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey is the part number on that chip the same for all Phenom 9850s? It would save me time and effort form having to remove mine out.




http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/cpu_guide-64-e.htm#am2plus

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-am2plus-e.html

Go there for AM2+ Info.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats.  now put it on and tell us what it feels like!!!



Your CPU was Produced, Week 45 of 2007.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 8, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> It is stable at that speed with that low low voltage??? It's a great clocking kenkickr, congratulations!



So far so good!!  prime95, memtest, and MVP 05 stable.  Tomorrow I'll make sure it's GRID stable! Thanks and I'm glad my 2nd try with the Phenom is paying off since my first one was a dud.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

my stable starting point

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386060


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not sure if there's a 9550 out there OCed yet, but here's my screenie, it's 100% stable over 24 hours on the Everest Stability Test (Say what you will, but I think if it can last 24 hours it's good enough for me) I've had this chip up to 2.75Ghz, but I can't get it there again (I may have had some freak luck) But I can get it 2.72 on the 10x multi.(Didn't test for stability) I've pushed this chip up to 1.7V looking for 3ghz, but couldn't break the 2.72 again. Maybe it's just me.
Any feedback or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I think I just need to either go back to that setup and try to push all the bit and peices as far as they can go. Like memory speed and timings. What would you say to do Kei, on the 293x9.5 setup?



Okay if you're gonna try that setup out I'd say...

1. use the 1.66:1 divider (667Mhz) for the ram which will give you 486Mhz (972Mhz total) try that at relaxed timings first say 6-5-5-15 then go down from there

2. HT Link I'd try with 1.4Ghz (7x multi) setting which will give 2.051Ghz try that for stabilty

3. Same mutli for the Northbridge until we find that's stable then move up to 8x (2.34Ghz but leave HT Link alone)

Voltage wise try the HT Link at stock voltage and the same for the Northbridge (1.20v is stock for 2.0Ghz) unless you find that you need more after testing the others.

First thing to test is the ram of course at that setting so use memtest to see if it'll work if not then drop the divider to 1.33:1 (533Mhz setting) and try again.

After you've done the ram I'd test the cpu with Everest so you can target the cpu itself to see if that's stable before stressing the whole system and then guessing which one is unstable.
----------------------------------------------------

And thanks for the compliments on the car  I don't have any pics of it up on the net but when I put it all back 'in service' (aka when fuel doesn't cost $9/gal j/k) I'll do something for you guys. Just know it's a second generation car (the best all around car...focused but not so focused you can't drive it on the street...yet not relaxed enough that you can get groceries by any means haha) with no body modifications as remember it's very very stealthy.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> am i correct in guessing my h/w is max fsb?



Yes, that is indeed your homework but make sure you follows the rules so everybody does it the same so we have a good reference for all.

Side Note:...damn I'm the only lonely man using Vista32 eh? Guess I'd better get with the program already haha 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Not sure if there's a 9550 out there OCed yet, but here's my screenie, it's 100% stable over 24 hours on the Everest Stability Test (Say what you will, but I think if it can last 24 hours it's good enough for me) I've had this chip up to 2.75Ghz, but I can't get it there again (I may have had some freak luck) But I can get it 2.72 on the 10x multi.(Didn't test for stability) I've pushed this chip up to 1.7V looking for 3ghz, but couldn't break the 2.72 again. Maybe it's just me.
> Any feedback or thoughts would be appreciated.



Welcome Ozz...what voltage are you using right now and is that the correct HT Link speed as well as the Northbridge? If so, did you drop it that far down for stability reasons? I imagine that we can indeed raise that up if we put our heads together as my 9500 could do significantly better but I may have more experience with Phenoms.

We just need to put our heads together and get this thing sorted out.

As for 9550's you are the sole one so far, but there is a new 9500 in here (cdwall) and I've also owned a 9500 and still have lots of my information so you're not nearly alone.

Try out the test I gave two pages back (max ht bus speed rules) and let me know what results you get. That'll give us a better idea of how to work with your specific chip/combo. I'm not so much as worried about the cpu speed as it's quite good even though we may be able to get better, but the HT Link and especially Northbridge I believe we can get more out of which will see very very nice gains in overall system performance w/o too much effort.

K


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yo guys, I just found this link where they got the new 9950 past 3ghz on stock volts. It might be old news, but I just found it
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/735/12/


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

*For those that missed the homework assignment on the board*



Kei said:


> Vis and Aphex have you guys tried again with the 8x multi yet? I posted another bit about them stating that I forgot the first time to change the 'rules' for this portion of the test.
> 
> 8x cpu multi
> 1.30v cpu
> ...



Above are the rules for testing the Max HT Bus speed with 8x cpu multi.

For those *with 9850BE* you will also need to do the test with the stock 12.5x multi but...

Load setup defaults (in bios)
CPU Multi is 12.5x
CPU Voltage is 1.30v

No other settings may be changed for the test (literally) otherwise the results will be skewed and it won't help anyone.

For those with *9500/9550* you will also need to do the test at the stock 11.0x multi but...

Load setup defaults (in bios)
CPU Multi is 11.0x
CPU Voltage is 1.25v

Also no other settings may be changed for the test (literally) to ensure the results are not skewed.

The results for all of the tests will be put into a post with everyone's results so that we all have an easy reference for how each chip/combo roughly reacts to change. It will also give everyone a reference to go to when someone asks for help so we don't have to state our system limits each time.

Thanks,

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yo guys, I just found this link where they got the new 9950 past 3ghz on stock volts. It might be old news, but I just found it
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/735/12/



Haha, yea I posted that in a rant about 'Legit Reviews' though the overclock is nice indeed (btw...I don't really like that site). Thanks though Ozz 

K


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Welcome Ozz...what voltage are you using right now and is that the correct HT Link speed as well as the Northbridge? If so, did you drop it that far down for stability reasons? I imagine that we can indeed raise that up if we put our heads together as my 9500 could do significantly better but I may have more experience with Phenoms.
> 
> We just need to put our heads together and get this thing sorted out.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kei, the reason I run only at 260*10 is just because it's summer here and I have no AC (I don't like my room to get TOO hot) The only reason I give my CPU the .025v bump is for a little added insurance, It's completely stable 2.6 on stock though.
I'll jump back a couple pages and see what you're talking about (if it's what I'm thinking I can get my NB far past 310HT)


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Ozz, I just posted the test on this page (up a couple posts) with specifics for each version of the Phenom.

I understand all about the hot room syndrome though I'm lucky as it's not piping hot in my room though much hotter than I normally keep it. My Phenom does run roughly 3-5C hotter during the summer season but that doesn't really matter much as I have one of _the_ coolest running Phenoms around.

I was just curious about the HT Link mainly but the Northbridge can be upped too, but not if we're worried about your hot like fire room 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

*A little something that MAY prove to help someone...*

I was going through my old stuff and I remember back in may seeing a setup on a Toliman (X3) processor going to 3.3Ghz and doing the 'classic' dropping the HT Link speed to achieve it so I thought I might post it here again in case it spawns some ideas for some of you.

K


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm I go to amd support site to try and go thought he process of RMAing my CPU, but I don't see phenom listed as a product to chose from, im lost here?

http://support.amd.com/consumer/EN

Is there something I missed?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Oi, quick update. Kei, I couldnt get the memory or those settings to work but I didnt try very hard lol, I'll give it another go later or tmrw morning. Also, I tried the 250x12 setting and it made post but I didnt get into windows. I bet its just the HT link. I'll give that another go later. 

Off to Warcraft III


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Koo, thanks Vis have fun in Warcraft 

Aphex, why are you trying to RMA your cpu?

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

ok my current clocks this is just through the BIOS i haven't really messed with anything






no idea wtf is up with my new ram right now its stuck on those settings and it wont let me change them to 4-4-4-12 2.1v which is default


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet clocks, if you have memset (I recommend it so you can adjust max latency which is very important) then try to adjust them in there. You can adjust all ram timings from within there except those which can't be changed from within windows (like cas).

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sweet clocks, if you have memset (I recommend it so you can adjust max latency which is very important) then try to adjust them in there. You can adjust all ram timings from within there except those which can't be changed from within windows (like cas).
> 
> K



i might just push the ram to really high clocks and leave it at those timings lol


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, that'll work too but you'll need a way to adjust max read latency as well as it's a very important timing that gives a very large boost if set correctly.

I've attatched two screen shots of max read latency tuning, one before and one after...pay careful attention to the Read speed and Latency value.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Indeed. Max lat is the way of the future. 

Wait...what?

Anyways...I just released Archimonde into the world of ... I forgot the worlds name. Anyways, (again), Archimonde made a model of the city of stormwind out of sand and destroyed it. It was awesome.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Vis, you make me happy  haha

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Kei.  I ran mem test.  All night and no errors at 3.3ghz.  Do I have to run it at 3.4ghz which is where it is not stable?  Just wanted to make sure that at what I am now its ok.  Let me know so I can leave it running tonight.

Or if anybody else wants to chime in


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay I think I'm done for today, I'm gonna watch some New Amsterdam or something...that's a really cool show if you're looking for watch anytime soon.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kei.  I ran mem test.  All night and no errors at 3.3ghz.  Do I have to run it at 3.4ghz which is where it is not stable?  Just wanted to make sure that at what I am now its ok.  Let me know so I can leave it running tonight.
> 
> Or if anybody else wants to chime in



Yep, if it's not stable at 3.4Ghz and you think it may be the ram then run memtest again. BUT since it passed at 3.3Ghz already then I imagine that something else is stopping you from being stable right now.

Have you done a stress on the cpu only (use Everest System Stability Test but only the cpu and fpu options) to make sure that it's stable? If not then run that tonight and see how it goes. If it fails then I guess we know our answer haha...if it passes then we'll move on again.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Orly? Alright, Well Im finishing up Samurai Champloo at the moment but I'll take a peak at it. =]


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep it's pretty good, it's a regular American tv show so it's in English (that's good to you though right? haha).

I don't really watch much television but if I find a series on the internet after it's been on television then I'll watch it as I don't have to wait for new episodes and I can watch it when I want. Plus I get bored sometimes so I'll watch a show in the internet.

Damn...I need to watch Champloo again, Jin is calling my name 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yep, if it's not stable at 3.4Ghz and you think it may be the ram then run memtest again. BUT since it passed at 3.3Ghz already then I imagine that something else is stopping you from being stable right now.
> 
> Have you done a stress on the cpu only (use Everest System Stability Test but only the cpu and fpu options) to make sure that it's stable? If not then run that tonight and see how it goes. If it fails then I guess we know our answer haha...if it passes then we'll move on again.
> 
> K



well using orthox, I ran a cpu stress test where doesnt test the ram or if it does its not much and its passed constant for about 30-40 minutes.  When i do a blend test, it fails in like 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Then indeed test the ram again at 3.4Ghz...especially since you're on an Athlon so your ram speed may be different when you're at 3.4Ghz from 3.3Ghz due to the fact you can't control the exact ram speed like we can on the Phenoms. Meaning if you change from 3.3Ghz to 3.4Ghz that could make your ram go from say 800Mhz up to 900Mhz and you may not be stable at that speed, whereas on our Phenoms our ram speed doesn't change regardless of any settings changes we make unless we change the ram speed itself.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Then indeed test the ram again at 3.4Ghz...especially since you're on an Athlon so your ram speed may be different when you're at 3.4Ghz from 3.3Ghz due to the fact you can't control the exact ram speed like we can on the Phenoms. Meaning if you change from 3.3Ghz to 3.4Ghz that could make your ram go from say 800Mhz up to 900Mhz and you may not be stable at that speed, whereas on our Phenoms our ram speed doesn't change regardless of any settings changes we make unless we change the ram speed itself.
> 
> K



yes you are correct.

Imma go ahead and leave the ram testing overnight at 3.4Ghz and see what happens.  If stabel then ill leave the CPU testing at 3.4 while at work.  THen when I get back from work tommorow i'll post and we'll go from there.  THanks for the help, have a goodnight everybody.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

No problem, I hope it passes...good luck 

sleep well all

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Ntie-o mate. 

BTW, Mugen is fighting the blind chick right now and he just got all cut up. hes tryin to continue to fight but hes lost way too much blood. So he fell on his face. 

9950 only 235?! Hmmm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

AM3 here i come.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 8, 2008)

I tried your 8x test and 290FSB is as high as I can go @ stock voltage and everything else you wanted to know Kei.  I tried going up in 1mhz incriments but system would reset bios settings after power down.


----------



## atlantis6789 (Jul 8, 2008)

*have a 9850 carnt get to 2.8ghz help*

went all out this time got my self a amd 9850 phenon on a asus crosshair 2 had problems with my first ram dominator 1066hz so changed it to xms800hz been trying to overclock it it runs fine and dandy at 2.7 no problems at all but if i try to turn it upto 2.8 sometimes i get to windows sometimes it fales before that can anyone help is there a program out there that i could use to overclock each core independently cause i have heard that there may be a problem with one core


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't do it with your board, Crosshair=Nvidia.  AOD only allows independent core overclock with AMD 790 chipsets.  Have you adjusted the voltage in the bios by a notch or two?  What are your bios settings?  What CPU fan are you using and do you have good air flow to the HSF?

Throw up your system specs so we can better assist you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> No problem, I hope it passes...good luck
> 
> sleep well all
> 
> K



well, last night the first CPU test at 3.4ghz didnt pass.  I raised the vcore a notch and it ran for about another 20 minutes longer than the first test.  Maybe i need to raise it another notch???


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, last night the first CPU test at 3.4ghz didnt pass.  I raised the vcore a notch and it ran for about another 20 minutes longer than the first test.  Maybe i need to raise it another notch???



Okay what as the ram speed at the 3.4Ghz setting (and ram timings)?

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

i got 2.8ghz  working on getting it stable


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I tried your 8x test and 290FSB is as high as I can go @ stock voltage and everything else you wanted to know Kei.  I tried going up in 1mhz incriments but system would reset bios settings after power down.



Wow, another person that can get straospheric HT Bus speeds! Ken...you wanna pick out my next processor cuz apparently you're really good and 2nd chances haha.

What were you able to achieve at the 12.5x multiplier so far?

Btw I beat you guys and got a much higher FSB on my next test! 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

atlantis6789 said:


> went all out this time got my self a amd 9850 phenon on a asus crosshair 2 had problems with my first ram dominator 1066hz so changed it to xms800hz been trying to overclock it it runs fine and dandy at 2.7 no problems at all but if i try to turn it upto 2.8 sometimes i get to windows sometimes it fales before that can anyone help is there a program out there that i could use to overclock each core independently cause i have heard that there may be a problem with one core



As was mentioned you will not be able to use AMD Overdrive (individual core overclocking) as you're not using a 790FX chipset.

Also you will be limited in what you can truly do with your Phenom as you're not using a true AM2+ board although of course the AM2 board (which is pretty I might add) is compatible with the processor.

What have you tried already and what are you current settings right now? Please scroll back 1 page and do the Max HT Bus test so that we know how much you can actually try on your setup and we can try to help you further.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i got 2.8ghz  working on getting it stable



Hot damn! That's a bit higher than I could get my 9500! What settings are you using for it?

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hot damn! That's a bit higher than I could get my 9500! What settings are you using for it?
> 
> K



NB is at 8x  cpu at 11x255 1.3v NB is at like 1.3v HT is at 1.325v or something like that


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, you really did just pip me clock wise (highest I went was 11*253) sweet clock. I hope you can get it stable 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

So...did anybody with a 790FX board buy the 9950BE yet? I was the last guinea pig and bought the HD4850 so who's turn is it to go first this time? 

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

here we go






cpu is at 1.33v not 1.3v thats all it took to get stable


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Wow, another person that can get straospheric HT Bus speeds! Ken...you wanna pick out my next processor cuz apparently you're really good and 2nd chances haha.
> 
> What were you able to achieve at the 12.5x multiplier so far?
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Schweet! I see you got your ram timings to work with you too now.  That's a might sweet clock too (remember he was starting at 2.2Ghz Phenom 9500) and on a nice low voltage too!

Gonna do any stability testing on it? If so remember I recommend using Everest System Stability test over any since you're on a 9500 cpu. You can select the CPU and FPU options and leave the cache alone. If you do that you should be perfectly fine avoiding the TLB issue and get a valid test. You can test the rest using Memtest so we know the ram is stable and call it a day 

And your wallpaper...I wonder when those are gonna hit the public I've seen it in person already but of course not on the road yet. I did see a new Challenger driving the other day though.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, monkey desperate times called for desperate measures I thought you guys were gonna take over so I had to ummm...'retest' 

It's okay though as long as I'm the only person that can do this I'm still the winner!

K

Btw, yes it's legit I promise.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Schweet! I see you got your ram timings to work with you too now.  That's a might sweet clock too (remember he was starting at 2.2Ghz Phenom 9500) and on a nice low voltage too!
> 
> Gonna do any stability testing on it? If so remember I recommend using Everest System Stability test over any since you're on a 9500 cpu. You can select the CPU and FPU options and leave the cache alone. If you do that you should be perfectly fine avoiding the TLB issue and get a valid test. You can test the rest using Memtest so we know the ram is stable and call it a day
> 
> ...



its stable enoug to urn scm2 a couple of times


----------



## atlantis6789 (Jul 8, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Can't do it with your board, Crosshair=Nvidia.  AOD only allows independent core overclock with AMD 790 chipsets.  Have you adjusted the voltage in the bios by a notch or two?  What are your bios settings?  What CPU fan are you using and do you have good air flow to the HSF?
> 
> Throw up your system specs so we can better assist you.



HAVE PUT UP MY SPEC HOPE IT SHOWS I UPDATED THE BIOS TO 0701 AND NOW HAVE NO CONTROL OVER THE CPU VOLTAGE IT PUTS IT UP TO WHAT EVER IT FEALS LIKE AT 2.7 ITS 1.29  THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY HOPE YOU CAN HELP

it makes no diffrence if i use my multiplier on 14x or if i put my fbs up to 220 the result is the same i crash


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

I just checked back through your 2 posts and I still don't see what your specs are to achieve your current clocks...also what have you tried already to achieve higher clocks? I'm not sure the newest version of your bios so I can't say how well it'll do with the processor.

When you say it chooses voltage for you I assume you mean that it's on AUTO right now and you "can't" change that correct? Have you tried using the +/- keys to change the voltage, some boards use that in their bios (actually majority of boards these days) so you don't use arrow keys to adjust voltage. Try that out.

1.29v is the stock voltage (it's actually 1.30v but most programs show it as 1.296v) which is why it shows that reading. Have you tried to find the max bus speed you can run at, OR the max multiplier you can run at, we still don't know what exactly you have done yet...can you clear that up?

K

Btw...turn off your caps lock haha


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> So...did anybody with a 790FX board buy the 9950BE yet? I was the last guinea pig and bought the HD4850 so who's turn is it to go first this time?
> 
> K




tempted to....where are the sb750s?


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Still waiting on those, but I check like everyday just in case. You see my uber clock...I'm trying to gloat and if you don't mention it then it won't work hahahahahaha.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

never been real good at hw.....



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386316





















and 

work time but b4 i leave.....

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=386321


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Hot damn! Nice clock Monkey, I'm gonna buy you a whole bunch of bananas if you keep it up!

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hot damn! Nice clock Monkey, I'm gonna buy you a whole bunch of bananas if you keep it up!
> 
> K




left f@h running...it prolly wont last....but maybe......


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! NEW CAMARO!!!

Needs to be yellow, orange, or black tho. : /


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

500 FSB? What are you doing? Running an intel AMD hybrid? LOL

Indeed good clocks since I went to bed. Seems like everyone is getting some nice scores too.

I dont think I will buy the 9950...however!! I will buy an am3 board and see if that will help with my current 9850. If it doesnt then I'll return it and buy the 9950. Either way...Its a few months away.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I'm with you on this one Vis, the 9950BE may not really be that much 'better' than the 9850BE I already have now. Sure it may get a slightly better clock...MAYBE, but that doesn't matter too terribly much to me as I'm waiting for AM3 and/or the 45nm Phenom's before I upgrade again...unless I get bored and just buy one just to play with.

Right now I'm waiting patiently for AM3...good call on the Camaro colors though. I might not be the most American guy but I know it when it's right! Speaking of right...the new Challenger is better hahahahaha

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea, the Challenger is just amazing. They did a _really_ good job remaking it. Too bad its so expensive. $40k is a bit on the ridiculous side. When I was young, I remember my dad buying the camaro that I have now. He paid 24k after trade-in and a 3k down payment. And that was almost 9 years ago or so. If I was to buy a new car on my own, I think I'd go with either the new Camaro(must be SS), an Evo, or a STi. I have been for a while tho, considering buying a bike for gas mileage. And all the girls love bikes. So thats a +.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, I've been thinking of getting a bike a lot lately as well. I'm thinking a Ninja 250 as I don't weigh enough to need anything bigger than that and I can always make it faster (as if it's not fast enough). The fuel economy on that monster is RIDICULOUS (whether it's an '08 or '89) and the price is always right. Even a brand new '08 is only $3500 right now in my area!

If I was buying a new car today humph....ummm it's prolly still be an RX-8 (I told you I'm a rotary head), if not then it'd be a G37 as it's quite beautiful and I liked the G35 Skyline models as well. Don't like much of the rest of them though...

If I bought an Impreza it'd be the older models as I really _loved_ their boxy flared shape and think the newer models are too...un-Subaru like. No matter how fast the new models (EVO or Impreza) I prefer the older models anyway...haven't like the EVO since they VI which was the last cool one to me. The rest of them are American market cool movie type cars instead of what they were. Obviously no offense to America ($hit I live here) but hopefully you know what I mean?

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

hoows this for a 9500


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Btw...those f&ckers are F-A-S-T even if they are wrong!


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

HOT DAYUMN! I knew I shoulda just kept playing with my 9500 but I was happy with my clocks so I stopped pushing it. Always wondered how far it would've gone. Perhaps you can eventually reach 3Ghz, that's highest I've ever seen one get to.

Either way you're SMOKIN right now!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2008)

gee i leave for two days and what a bunch of progress i  see happening.... SWEEEEEEET ppl!!!
the other ram came in today also and it's different then the one's i got last week... it has 16 lights vs only 8... i know now it's the true D9 micron chips... hope they give me some extra bang!!! oh and my cold cathode black lamps also arrived.... shit i didnt know the red on the 3870x2 was uv reactive.... looks sweet... bbl


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Wow, another person that can get straospheric HT Bus speeds! Ken...you wanna pick out my next processor cuz apparently you're really good and 2nd chances haha.
> 
> What were you able to achieve at the 12.5x multiplier so far?
> 
> ...



HaHa I guess I'll never win at anything!  Serious now, I tried 8.5, 9 without problems but when I would go to 9.5 and beyond my system wouldn't boot.  Shut her down, she knows she's a bitch sometimes, and welcomed with 3.625Ghz!!!  I'll play some more tonight when I'm at home. Have alot of systems to work on so gotta go!


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> 3.3 GHz is good for a Phenom, is that a Star 50 or a Star 00 chip?



That, is not a Phenom it's an Athlon chip. He doesn't have his Phenom yet.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> HOT DAYUMN! I knew I shoulda just kept playing with my 9500 but I was happy with my clocks so I stopped pushing it. Always wondered how far it would've gone. Perhaps you can eventually reach 3Ghz, that's highest I've ever seen one get to.
> 
> Either way you're SMOKIN right now!
> 
> K



it wont post at a 259HT so no idea if there is just a setting that needs to be turned down or what i still have the custom AM2+ P states set to auto so it might be something in there....

this is were she sits stable might have to lower some dumb things to get 2.84


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> ...welcomed with 3.625Ghz!!!...



 explain...cuz right now I'm reading a 3 as the first number...as in 3.awholedamnlot Ghz 

ok go...


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> gee i leave for two days and what a bunch of progress i  see happening.... SWEEEEEEET ppl!!!
> the other ram came in today also and it's different then the one's i got last week... it has 16 lights vs only 8... i know now it's the true D9 micron chips... hope they give me some extra bang!!! oh and my cold cathode black lamps also arrived.... shit i didnt know the red on the 3870x2 was uv reactive.... looks sweet... bbl



Sweet! welcome back...we took a poll and came to the conclusion that nobody gave you "off" for the weekend so you're in trouble now. 

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

well Kei, I believe this about AM3, Not Rushed, delivered ontime, not bugged as 65nm (Odd Multiplier) was from Athlon-Phenom Line (Performance numbers didnt match up to the Old ones, aka 4800= 2.4GHzx2, 2.5x2= 4800 (X2 Line) (X). I believe 45nm is AMDs turn to shine.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

little question WTF is this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2008)

does it say anything in your motherboard manual about it?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sweet! welcome back...we took a poll and came to the conclusion that nobody gave you "off" for the weekend so you're in trouble now.
> 
> K



I have the signed time off form that you signed right here   .l.. ..l.




awww doesnt 248x12.5@stock volts make up for it?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> does it say anything in your motherboard manual about it?



nope it doesn't say shit about it

oh well here is the WR for my cpu

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=364360


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Arg! I cant get into 2.9ghz or further. I cant really even get into 2.8ghz. Kinda lame. 

I tried everything to get into the high clocks but its a no go. My chip really doesnt like anything higher then 2.7 stable. EXCEPT for the 293 HT bus and low memory speeds. 293x9.5 was my highest stable but its not as good as a normal 2.7ghz overclock. I'll get some better screenies to compare data.

Heres a new Q that I dont want to try to believe but...maybe its my memory?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

vs.






If only I could boost some of the things in the 293 HT link setting, it would come out better. So, yea, 293 HT link is cool but I dont see it providing anything better then leaving the HT link normal and boosting the multi. Im a little out of it right now, so maybe Im just being retarded. 

I still think I should try some different memory out. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should raise your Northbridge multiplier to 7x (2.05Ghz) and if that's stable then move on to 8x which will put you back where you were before with Northbridge speed (2.34Ghz). Test that all out and see if it's any better than what you have before (it prolly will be since you have a higher cpu speed).

Also change the ram divider to 1.66:1 (667Mhz setting) and see if that'll be stable (972Mhz overall). If that's stable then run with it if you like it...if not then try 2:1 (800Mhz) though that's pretty damn high even compared to what speed my ram is (1172Mhz).

Relax, we still have options.  

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2008)

Changing your Northbridge speed alone will give you a ridiculous boost as remember it controls the memory which is why your readings are far worse. Before you were at 2.376Ghz Northbridge vs. only 1.465Ghz. That's nearly an extra 1000Mhz you were using before that'll prolly still work now.

As a matter of fact try just raising the Northbridge w/o changing anything else and see how far up your numbers go. Try out the 8x multiplier first if that'll work.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I have the signed time off form that you signed right here   .l.. ..l.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet sm thanks...
and i know i sound like a dam parrot here bet whats better...
4.4.4.12.16 1T
or 
4.4.4.12.16 T2
@900mhz
and im outta here again in the morning till Thursday evening so my leave still valid lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2008)

just looking at Vis cpuid and i see he's ganged the memory?
i thought you told me to ungang it... now what am i to do? gang it or not? Kei?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea, unganged is better( i think ), i used a OC saved BIOS from a while back and it left it at ganged. I already saved the first results, so I changed the other back to ganged as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, unganged is better( i think ), i used a OC saved BIOS from a while back and it left it at ganged. I already saved the first results, so I changed the other back to ganged as well.


ok cool V and thanks...
hey i have 4 tracers in now but can only get 4.4.4 @800mhz setting
now im 5.5.5 @1066
so if i cant get low timings like the corsair did at 4.4.3 @800 @ 3.01ghz is th 1066 setting faster  
at 5.5.5 @1066 @3.03ghz? both settings concidering i can only get 4.4.4 with the tracers@ T2
make since i hope lol.... so finally what should i stick with...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2008)

dam ok try once more
i can only run 4.4.4 @ 800mhz or
 5.5.5 @1066mhz
what is faster
892 mhz at 4.4.4
or
1076 mhz at 5.5.5
there now i think i got it lol.... god im tired


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 8, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, unganged is better( i think ), i used a OC saved BIOS from a while back and it left it at ganged. I already saved the first results, so I changed the other back to ganged as well.



Are you sure? The way I've always understood it is ganed performs better, but isn't as stable, but unganged doesn't perform as well, but is more stable. I have everest screens to show proof behind my theory.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

892 at 4.4.4 by far, Full. =]

Thanks Kei, I couldnt get 8x to work but 7x did and it was a vast improvement. However...still not better. Oh well. Theres a lot more to be done anyways. And Im going back to COD4.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 8, 2008)

pumpkin said:


> About ganged and unganged memory, apparantly unganged is better than ganged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What this guy said. Oh and this guy quoted AMD. So what they said too!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 8, 2008)

That's weird that I found the opposite true in my tests.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, its up to you, Ozzman. Your PC and so your settings but I use unganged cause it makes sense. Tests may not show it better but maybe its wrong. Who knows. Ganged shows better memory results for mine too, but it doesnt change my game play.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 9, 2008)

So, by your suggestion Kei I reverted my bios back to all stock settings and I started to crank my HT, here are my results.

*Before*





*After*





Thing though is in bios my ht is 225, not 223.3, so yeah. Also 226 I would get no-post. System seems pretty stable at these settings.

Edit: Fixed it so it wasn't resized to the point of being unreadable. Sorry.


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> So, by your suggestion Kei I reverted my bios back to all stock settings and I started to crank my HT, here are my results.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> ...



Thanks, but you got the two tests mixed up haha. With your lowest multiplier you are also allowed to drop the HT Link and Northbridge (5x multipliers) as well as put the ram at 1:1 (400Mhz option in bios) so that you can achieve the max HT Bus speed.

Only on the stock cpu multiplier test do you need to leave everything else alone. 

You'll be able to go far higher once you do this (the low multiplier test I mean).

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

As for the whole ganged vs unganged thing I believe that you will all see a performance difference when using ganged and your test may be higher indeed. The problem is that there are times when you're not testing/watching when that will not be the case due to the wasted bandwidth from ganging everything.

For your tests it'll be an obvious choice but overall I think unganged is the smarter option as it appears to be far more consistent in the long run. Also remember that in unganged mode you may be able to achieve higher speeds just like switching from 1T to 2T.

K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2008)

what the hell is ganging anyway?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2008)

Kei will ya help my friend flash his gpu please


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, Sirkeldon just sent me a message about that and I'm trying to get him on msn now.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

Happy birthday to erocker today you guys! 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> what the hell is ganging anyway?



'Ganged' means you run your memory in ONE 128bit channel.

'Unganged' means you run your memory in TWO 64bit channels.

There is speculation upon this subject of which is better. AMD says that running 'Unganged' is better. However, through benchmarks, 'Ganged' gives better scores.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 9, 2008)

hey k...

3.1 on stock volts...... is kinda stable...but wouldnt game w/ it......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, I finally got my x2 stable at 3.4Ghz again.  I just had to downclock the mem to 667mhz and loosen up the timings.  I def. need new RAM.

with the card at 990 core and mem and the CPU at 3.3GHZ i did 11248 3dmarks.  Now the card at 830 and 900 mem i did 11400 3d marks.  That tells me clearly the CPU is my limiting factor.  ANyone with me on this?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

nope, get a 4850 or even better yet, a 4870 and your score will gain _at least_ 2.5k points.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 'Ganged' means you run your memory in ONE 128bit channel.
> 
> 'Unganged' means you run your memory in TWO 64bit channels.
> 
> There is speculation upon this subject of which is better. AMD says that running 'Unganged' is better. However, through benchmarks, 'Ganged' gives better scores.



what about real world performance?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> nope, get a 4850 or even better yet, a 4870 and your score will gain _at least_ 2.5k points.



well duh hehe 

I Just want to enjoy my cpu and card a bit.  I've only had them for about a year and never really overclocked them much.  See what I can do and then get a new cpu and card.

I'm waiting for the 4870x2 to come out.  If its worth it then i'll get that along with a phenom.  For now i'm just waiting and tweaking what I have.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> what about real world performance?



Unganged is the better method for multi-thread apps. For single core stuff, ganged will help out a bit more. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45041

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=261&threadid=95848

http://www.asktheramguy.com/v3/showthread.php?p=336294

These are some googled links I found. Take a look. 

Oh! And Unganged helps with overclocks!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

By the way, my next PC upgrade is going to be a 360 controller. Does anyone know if it HAS to be the one thats packaged and shipped for PC or can I use a 360's and use the guitar Hero 3 USB connecter?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2008)

not sure dude... i just picked up the pc certified 360 controller.... i think you'll need the pc one .... just try the one you have and if it recognizes it vista will automatically download and install the driver for it..


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

No, you can use anyone you want. I have a 360 and use my controllers on my pc w/o problems.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont have a 360 controller yet. Thats why I need to know. : /


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2008)

Kei said:


> No, you can use anyone you want. I have a 360 and use my controllers on my pc w/o problems.
> 
> K


how did SIR and ya make out with that gpu k?


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

:shadedshu........

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2008)

Kei said:


> :shadedshu........
> 
> K


gpu screwed?


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

yep, bios flash didn't save it. after i saw how it was before hand i figured that wouldn't help it

i think either something came loose or (most likely) someone tried to change the thermal paste on it and messed up bad and/or the heatsink was not properly seated.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

uhh ohh. =[

So its gone?


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

NO NOT MY CARD! We were talking about another friends 3870x2 haha.

okay so that's not funny but you know what i mean

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2008)

Kei said:


> yep, bios flash didn't save it. after i saw how it was before hand i figured that wouldn't help it
> 
> i think either something came loose or (most likely) someone tried to change the thermal paste on it and messed up bad and/or the heatsink was not properly seated.
> 
> K


wow that blows.... hey thanks anyways K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

Just did the La Manz (?) and got first in my class, which is the GT2. Got $282,000! 

Grid is much better then I though. I cant wait to get my xbox controller!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Just did the La Manz (?) and got first in my class, which is the GT2. Got $282,000!
> 
> Grid is much better then I though. I cant wait to get my xbox controller!



im d/l that right now actually.  Looks to me from your post that its great!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Le Mans


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

I wish I could finish in the top 3 of my class on Le Mans.  I can lay the smack down on any race but can't do crap when I race in Le Mans.  Anyways, Kei, you asked about the 3.6Ghz issue.  I'm not laying, if I changed to 9.5x or 10x multi it would try @ 3.6Ghz!!  System wouldn't boot but when I hit tab key that is what it was showing.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

I have tried to repeat it but no go!  I don't get it but right now I have 270FSB with 10x multi.  What 12v reading are you guys with M3A32-MVP Deluxe getting in the bios?  With the previous PSU it would say 11.49v but with the Corsair it is now reading 11.43v.  Do I have a defective board or is it just the way it is setup?  I'll update y'all later with the FSB and show some cpuz shots.  

Also, for anyone using crossfire, how do you have it setup in the bios?  I have port 2 and 11 set to Gen2 enable, L0's and L1's 16x, and Software.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

I tried 285FSB and the system was priming for about 20min then rebooted.  Upped the voltage and tried 290FSB and no boot.  Powered down, powered up and the system was trying to boot the cpu @ 3.62Ghz!!!  I think it might have something to do with the 290FSB and beyond cause that was when it was doing it yesterday.


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay, now I understand the 3.6Ghz thing. That's a bios thing that still hasn't been worked out yet. I'm not sure all of the details but I used to get it allllll the time when trying to get to higher clocks using the Bus speed with too high of a multiplier. I can't remember the exact amount it will 'raise it' when you see it on the post screen but it'll do it even on a lower clock of say 2.1Ghz if you pick a setting that's not quite right. Even though you tried 2.1Ghz when it posts and doesn't start it'll say it was set to say 2.5Ghz even though you clearly used 210*10x but got something else wrong like voltage or northbridge speed.

That problem will probably go away when the newer boards come out as these are still (surprisingly as I often forget since they work so well) the first of their kind so it's a small problem.



kenkickr said:


> I have tried to repeat it but no go!  I don't get it but right now I have 270FSB with 10x multi.  What 12v reading are you guys with M3A32-MVP Deluxe getting in the bios?  With the previous PSU it would say 11.49v but with the Corsair it is now reading 11.43v.  Do I have a defective board or is it just the way it is setup?  I'll update y'all later with the FSB and show some cpuz shots.
> 
> Also, for anyone using crossfire, how do you have it setup in the bios?  I have port 2 and 11 set to Gen2 enable, L0's and L1's 16x, and Software.



As for using Crossfire (or Crossfire X) you need to set ports 2 & 11 to Gen2 enabled, Lane width to 16x, and Autonomous Switch (not software). Do the samething for ports 3&12 but the lane width will be 8x instead. That's all you have to do so you're already 99% there now.

My power supply reads 11.49v through the bios since day 1 but if you go into any software on the computer it'll show ~12 or 12.1v roughly. I'm not sure what you actual reading is but 11.43v is still barely on the 'okay' side as you're allowed 5% under 12v (11.4v) before we need to contact it's next of kin.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah, LeMans...what a great place, I prefer the older circuit much more to the new one (now that the hill is 'nearly' flat). Anyway I haven't tried GRID on pc as I played the demo on release night on 360 and I didn't like it at all. I did go into it thinking it was gonna be a simulator though so when I got an arcade game I was already turned off...plus I play too many sims all the time so it was harder for me to get into.

Anyway it IS however really pretty to look at though! It also seems a huge amount of people like that game so that's cool. How long is the LeMans race in that game? I've done two 24 hour races a long time ago (not in real life of course) which was really fun but I really enjoy uber long races...

Oh yea what class of cars are you driving in that race?

K


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info on crossfire and the voltage thing.  Hopefully Asus can get some of these quirks fixed soon!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 9, 2008)

Good afternoon. Ive got my pc 360 controller hooked up, set up and ready to go. It rocks for GRiD. And its just awesome. Glad I got it!

As for the LeMans race... In GRiD, its 24 min long, theres four classes of cars to race with. Theres the uber crazy cars...Then more uber crazy cars but a little less uber...then theres GT2 which consists of cars like the murcilago and aston martin... then theres GT1 and thats porshes and panoz. Theres a few other cars per class but I cant remember.

the game is really really pretty...the smoke is just awesome. sometimes its a bit much but oh well.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 10, 2008)

I hate Le Mans in this game!!!  I can kick ass on any other track but on Le Mans it is very hard for me to stay #1 in my class.  During the day I wipe them off the track but at night I struggle.  I think I'm just to cautious and I can't see real well out of my left eye @ night anyways.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 10, 2008)

I forgot to take some pics last night of some crazy temps.  In XP, AOD was showing 25.5-26 Celcius @ idle and Vista HP x64 was showing 28 Celcius @ idle!!  I don't turn the AC on very much, only for my daughter and girlfriend,  so it was just pretty surprising to me how low it went.  I've debated going to water cooling but not sure if cost/performance are worth it.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 10, 2008)

eheh, I love that race cause of the transition to night and back to morning. Im a very aggressive driver so yea...I usually get into first within the first lap or two and then just keep it. I also break late but hard on the LeMans so I can get the least amount of downtime. 

AMD says they'll RMA my processor. Does anyone know how RMA works? Will they send me a 9850 and then I send mine out? That would rock if they did. However, I highly doubt its that awesome. :shadedshu

Awesome temps! Is your pc overclocked or just running normally?? When I underclock and undervolt my PC I get those temps. But thats 2GHZ and only 2 cores with .992 volts.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 10, 2008)

That was @ 2.8Ghz @ 1.225 volts.  I can't wait to get a better cpu HSF.  AMD RMA is not bad.  They will send you two emails, one about the RMA and how to ship it, and the other with your prepaid Fedex, UPS, or DHL shipping label.  Do as they say about packaging the item and send it their way.  I took less than a week for me to get my replacement 9850 so I was pretty impressed.  The longest part of the process is their Visual Inspection Test(checking for bent pins or IHS removal attempts.  

P.S.  I always write the RMA # on the outside of the box, but you can do what you want.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 10, 2008)

cool, so there will be some downtime for my pc. =[ 

lame.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2008)

got a 2.8ghz NB running now


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2008)

and now i am confused i just exceeded my cpu clock on the NB


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 10, 2008)

WAHT!? 2.8ghz!? NICE! Wow! That must be wicked! Do you have everest scores?!?! 


KEI! I just got the card! Im about to hook it up and try it out! I didnt know this was in OC'd edition! Cool! I hope my two card will be along together. : / lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> WAHT!? 2.8ghz!? NICE! Wow! That must be wicked! Do you have everest scores?!?!
> 
> 
> KEI! I just got the card! Im about to hook it up and try it out! I didnt know this was in OC'd edition! Cool! I hope my two card will be along together. : / lol



look again up to 3.3ghz and what do you want me to run?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 10, 2008)

Everest. It has a benchmark in it that owns. It shows how well your memory and CPU process data and at what kinda volume. 

Also, I need some help. How do I get dual video cards setup? Im not sure how to work the bios but its on auto so Im pretty sure that part is working. Do I need to reinstall my drivers? I'll do that anyways?

Also, again, do I need one bridge on the cards or two? And on which part? The one closest to the back of the case or the one closest to the front?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2008)

one bridge it doesn't matter which connector and reinstall cat8.6 and it auto detects xfire so you don't have to do it the old way


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

agh turns out the 3.3ghz NB speed was due to a BIOS bug


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome, I've got it hooked up and running. Thanks cdawall.

How was 3.3 a bug?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

What length of races do you guys do in GTR2???


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Awesome, I've got it hooked up and running. Thanks cdawall.
> 
> How was 3.3 a bug?



its not actually runnnign at that it is just making cpuz think it is


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> What length of races do you guys do in GTR2???



It really depends on what level everyone has their car tuned for the track and who's on. We get pretty into it but we're still very lighthearted and kind of course...and we're willing to help if you need it.  But...I'm an endurance racer so any length (literally) is good to me that's more than 1 hour.

You're MORE than welcome to join up with us or me whenever you want. You can find me on Xfire under the name Keisama. Lately we've been doing the GT1 and GT2 mods from NAGP's site though my favorite mod so far is probably the WTCC mod from the same site (the cars are from RACE07).

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> It really depends on what level everyone has their car tuned for the track and who's on. We get pretty into it but we're still very lighthearted and kind of course...and we're willing to help if you need it.  But...I'm an endurance racer so any length (literally) is good to me that's more than 1 hour.
> 
> You're MORE than welcome to join up with us or me whenever you want. You can find me on Xfire under the name Keisama. Lately we've been doing the GT1 and GT2 mods from NAGP's site though my favorite mod so far is probably the WTCC mod from the same site (the cars are from RACE07).
> 
> K



I downloaded the game, can I still get online?  I haven't tried ever.  So I don't know if that would be possible, or if it requires some sort of registration code or something?


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

*Sorry for ignoring everyone today*

I've been messing with what I said I wasn't going to do and flashing the bios on my 4850. Okay so I wasn't flashing the clocks upward or anything but I was tired of doing the profile switching dance in CCC so I just decided to figure out how the bios works myself and work on the fan settings.

Okay so there isn't very much you can actually do in the bios for the fans as I've found, it's definately NOT like the 3870 where you can set exactly what you want. I had to pretty much spend all day learning how the bios would react to each option change for both the clocks and the fans. The fans took the longest as like I said you can't just setup a table like you could for the 3870 so you have to use the 'ramp' effect kinda thing.

Anyway I've got it pretty much where I want it for now (on the stock cooler anyway) and I've also got the clocks worked out for low power use somewhat...since I don't really have a way to change the voltage besides using a bios flash I can't exactly try my luck with the clocks and volts to get the lowest good setting. I'm not going to risk the card just for that so I went on the safe side for now.

I've got my 2D clocks set at 350Mhz core and 600Mhz ram using 1.00v for now which is a very nice setting I think. I believe I can get lower with the clocks by a bit but probably not too much. I was working on a bios and tried to set the core clock to 300Mhz and couldn't do so because of a checksum error so I let that go at 350Mhz for now. I was very careful on the ram side of things as I don't know how it'll react and what kinda speeds it can and cannot do so I left it at 600Mhz until I learn more.

3D clocks are still basically stock at 625Mhz core and 1000Mhz memory on whatever the stock voltage was (1.123v for 3D I believe it was). I raised the memory clock just a little because when it's at 993Mhz (stock) GPU-Z only shows an actual clock of 975Mhz so I wanted that 25Mhz back which made me raise it to 1000Mhz to get it.

Temperature wise it's doing just fine idling at the low clocks on 57/58C at 30% fan speed which is just fine with me as I haven't changed thermal paste and I removed that darn PCI slot exhaust fan since it's so loud! Under 100% load the temps on max clocks reached 79/80C in Furbench on 59% fan speed which is fine as there is basically no game that'll make it reach that level and even at that level it's decently quiet even with no noise in the room.

Finally I can stop switching fan profiles everytime I want to do something different. In CCC I could get a little lower than the normal stock limits of 500/700MHz on low clocks to 450/675Mhz but that just wasn't low enough for me.

Okay I'm really gonna stop rambling now, but last thing to mention is my total system power is a fantastic 144W total while typing this to you, GPU-Z is open on the side for continuous monitoring, the Zune browser is open and play music, and everything else normal is running. Awesome indeed I think...a 10-11W drop in power. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I downloaded the game, can I still get online?  I haven't tried ever.  So I don't know if that would be possible, or if it requires some sort of registration code or something?



Do you have the offline or online version of the game? I own the disc so it doesn't matter much to me but I did have to put in my Internet play code. Did you get one with your version...or did you try getting online anyway?

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Everest. It has a benchmark in it that owns. It shows how well your memory and CPU process data and at what kinda volume.
> 
> Also, I need some help. How do I get dual video cards setup? Im not sure how to work the bios but its on auto so Im pretty sure that part is working. Do I need to reinstall my drivers? I'll do that anyways?
> 
> Also, again, do I need one bridge on the cards or two? And on which part? The one closest to the back of the case or the one closest to the front?



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY you got it! Now then in the bios you'll need to set the following options...

Port 2 & 11 both to Lane width 16x, GEN2 enabled, and Autonomous Switch
Port 3 & 12 both to Lane width 8x, GEN2 enabled, and Autonomous Switch

Sorry I thought I put that in the 'Read Me' disc I put in the box. Oops...

Also you may have to change the PCI Latency to get rid of or significantly reduce any stutters you may get in games though I didn't see many at all. The stutters happened for me when using certain levels of AA or when trying to use V-Sync. Then again I was using two different brand of cards and you're using the exact same two cards. Also it doesn't matter like cd said but I used the bridge closest to the back of the case unless at resolutions of 1600 and higher (I believe you're at 1400*900 right?) which is the only time you'll need two bridges.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> KEI! I just got the card! Im about to hook it up and try it out! I didnt know this was in OC'd edition!



SURPRISE! Who loves ya 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> SURPRISE! Who loves ya
> 
> K


Hmmmm ok lmao


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhh...sweet sweet victory. 

I just went through the Crysis demo to test out the new fan settings in game and it works beautifully. During the entire demo the temperature reached a maximum height of 71C and the fan speed peaked at 47% which is almost 100% inaudible unless you shut everything off and put your ear right next to the case to hear a very very slight sound (while looking rather stupid). Btw, Crysis was on high running in a window (remember I have a huge monitor) at 1024*768 on Very High for everything. Desktop resolution was set at the native 1360*768 while playing.

After that I decided to stop using benchmark programs p) and try the card in the real world with GTR2. I ran the game at 1920*1080 (obviously not in windowed mode haha) and went through a replay I made as a benchmark to testing. The max temp during this replay was only 68C and the fan speed reached 45C during that very brief moment the temp reached that. The race was the usual 16 cars full graphic/sound everything, Spa 2003 as the track, cockpit view, 4xAA, 16xAF, Adaptive AA multi sampling on 'high'. During the replay the framerate was beautiful as usual even w/o clocking the system up (everything was still in low power).

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hmmmm ok lmao



hahaha, I heard that in a movie somewhere figured it was the right time to use it haha

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> Do you have the offline or online version of the game? I own the disc so it doesn't matter much to me but I did have to put in my Internet play code. Did you get one with your version...or did you try getting online anyway?
> 
> K



i have to see.  Ill check it out and see if I can get online.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ahhh...sweet sweet victory.
> 
> I just went through the Crysis demo to test out the new fan settings in game and it works beautifully. During the entire demo the temperature reached a maximum height of 71C and the fan speed peaked at 47% which is almost 100% inaudible unless you shut everything off and put your ear right next to the case to hear a very very slight sound (while looking rather stupid). Btw, Crysis was on high running in a window (remember I have a huge monitor) at 1024*768 on Very High for everything. Desktop resolution was set at the native 1360*768 while playing.
> 
> ...




have you ever beat the actual game?


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

You mean Crysis? If so...no I've never even played it, I only have the demo because it's a really good benchmark program! 

Once the game is like $30 or so I may pick it up to see what it's really all about but it doesn't really make me want to run out and buy it even though I can run it very nicely.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea, the CD you made is awesome, kei. Has everything I needed except those BIOS settings. Even with it at Auto, they are seeming to work flawlessly. I just ran a 3dmark06 and scored 13,296 with everything on my PC running stock speeds. Absolutely nothing is overclocked. As for any studering or anything like that, NOPE. I've played a few hours of COD4 with some friends and some GRiD and so far so good. Nothing wrong. I think tmrw, I'll give it a go with overclocking and settings up both the card's BIOS.

BTW, my original HD3870 wasnt an OC'd edition so thats a + but will those BIOS settings you gave me on the CD work for BOTH cards? 

Thanks again for the sweet deal!


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you're happy with the card 

The bios settings should work perfectly fine with both of your cards as the overclocking part of the card is done in teh bios anyway (for the overclocked edition it's just a different bios clock setting is all). To be safe just get your bios from your original card from GPU-Z or Everest and copy all the settings from the bios that I gave you. Either way you should be fine and fast!

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok very cool. Im going to try it out real quick. 

I also just set the BIOS options like you said. I also kicked up my Ht bus to 216 for sakes of 3d marks. By just doign that, I got JUST under 14k. 13992.

BRB


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, Im just now reading the Read-Me and WOW is it detailed and good. You are the guy that rights these things for all those other companies, huh?

Quick few Q's...

Can I disable crossfire IN windows and THROUGH CCC?

Another is....I'm having problems loading winflash. It tells me theres a runtime error. =[


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

vista+winflash=no go


and you can disable xfire thru CCC


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

hmm...so what do I do? I'll go google this till someone comes up with something here.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2008)

if i still had my 3850s i could show you but i dont lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

gee i've been missing out on so much while im at work... so get to it V and try to beat ma 16741mark06 score hehehe... so any high bus speeds been hit in here yet? hell i just tried 232X13 and the bugger didn't even post.... made me reset the bios lol... oh well... i was talking to my geeky cuz tonight and he explained the HT (hyper threading) link thing and the NB link... it all makes sense now... just wish this dam storm would flock off so i can update the bios to have  better control over the link speeds...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wow, Im just now reading the Read-Me and WOW is it detailed and good. You are the guy that rights these things for all those other companies, huh?
> 
> Quick few Q's...
> 
> ...



yes you can... just select the cf tab and uncheck it...and heres what i think of mucking with the bios on the gpu's :shadedshu


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

The third program is working but I dont know how to flash with it. Theres no option... Its the one called 'atibiosedit_097beta'

Or 'ComputerBase ATi Radeon BIOS Editior .NET - V0.97 Beta'


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

hmm, this seems to be JUST an editor. Oh noes. Im stranded! =[


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> hmm, this seems to be JUST an editor. Oh noes. Im stranded! =[


sorry dude but till Kei comes back you are on your own... i have know idea when it comes to flashing the gpu so i wont even try and bs ya about it...
hey V what timings you got those tracers running at?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

may i ask why you want to flash dude?


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I'm about to go back to sleep but do a search for Winflash again on google or something and get the program again. Perhaps it wasn't installed correctly or the zip file had an error in it or something.

Winflash works perfectly with Vista as that's all I use anyway (including today for the 4850) unless I have to fix a card with ATiflash. Just give it another go and I'm sure it'll work.

When you get the bios file you need setup just load it in Winflash and hit program and wait til it's done (don't forget it'll 'freeze' but it's still going).

Sleep well guys,

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

I run my tracers at 4.4.4.10.16 - 2T with 800mhz. UNGANGED.  This is stable and Im tired of crashing in the middle of a game cause I wanted 'just a little more power' when I definitely dont need it at all. 

I want to flash my cards cause Kei included a BIOS that gives UBER power conservation so its like running one card. I love to save power.


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know about using Winflash with Vista64 but it works perfectly with Vista32 so I don't see why it wouldn't work with 64. If you can't then do a quick search on the forum for bios flashing a 3870 with ATiflash and make a USB boot disk.

It's not hard at all

Also the other program you mentioned is indeed just a bios editor like RBE but you can only change clocks in this program (all you'll need as fan control isn't really needed on these cards). I'll check on you again in the morning...

K


----------



## flashstar (Jul 11, 2008)

Just curious, has this thread become a "misc." thread for all the crap that doesn't fit in the "general nonsense" section?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

downloaded it and tried it. Didnt work. =[

version 2012 or whatever from techpowerup is the latest and it didnt work. Same error. 







I've tried running as admin too and no go.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

flashstar said:


> Just curious, has this thread become a "misc." thread for all the crap that doesn't fit in the "general nonsense" section?



We get sidetracked from time to time. However, Im still talking about a PART of the thread...Which is undervolting and trying to save power while overclocking. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey, I'm about to go back to sleep but do a search for Winflash again on google or something and get the program again. Perhaps it wasn't installed correctly or the zip file had an error in it or something.
> 
> Winflash works perfectly with Vista as that's all I use anyway (including today for the 4850) unless I have to fix a card with ATiflash. Just give it another go and I'm sure it'll work.
> 
> ...


tpu has the win flash for download V


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

yea, it didnt work, same error. I think its 64 bit causing the issues. =[


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh well. I'll figure it out later. 

My next question is about card placement due to their different HS/F's.

My top card is this exact one: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129100

And then theres a sound card and then theres this exact card:

http://www.photosbytom.com/misc/crossfire/DSC_9594.jpg

So basically, the card that needs better airflow (the bottom card) is about an inch above the bottom of the PC case. I think I should swap them. Any ideas? or opinions?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

goodnight ladies!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I run my tracers at 4.4.4.10.16 - 2T with 800mhz. UNGANGED.  This is stable and Im tired of crashing in the middle of a game cause I wanted 'just a little more power' when I definitely dont need it at all.
> 
> I want to flash my cards cause Kei included a BIOS that gives UBER power conservation so its like running one card. I love to save power.


fuk i hate these tracers V...i can run 4.4.4.12.16 and i
if i try 4.4.4.10 i gota reset the rtc....
i wish i kept the corsair sticks... they were cheap but i could do 4.4.3.10.13 no problem @2.20v
im going to ring crucial up in the morning and BITCH BIG TYME!!!! im going to say there crap is just that "CRAP"!!!! and im going to tell them about my elcheapo corsair sticks and how ill never buy from them again and im going to let all the ppl in the threads not to buy for the simple fact that they SUCK!!!! think that'll be enough for an upgrade on there behalf lol?...
well correction!!! after i let the memory go through a burn in cycle and haven't checked till now.... well wouldn't ya know.... i can NOW run 4.4.4.10.16
burn baby burn lol.... i ran a burn in program on tuesday night while i was in bed and also checked for errors.... error free...i think tonight i'll run another burn in... also i ran a burn in on the cpu last week and now i can run higher coltages to the core and the temp's are 4c cooler now....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> goodnight ladies!!!


night be otch!!! lol... dreaded dreams of the crazy chicken lol... jj


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh well. I'll figure it out later.
> 
> My next question is about card placement due to their different HS/F's.
> 
> ...



if im reading rite V.... id place the red color card on top and the shitty asus case warming card on the bottom..... just make sure you crank up the fans to about 45%... it's been a while since i had the twins from asus but i remember the gpu didnt have the 3rd wire to controll the fan speed... hmmm not sure bud... just do what feels rite to ya...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey V!! 
ya think i should re-install the memory colling pipe back on the tracers?
i am running 2.24volts now to them...
also this dam pc is starting to perk rite along now since being able to run 4.4.4.10.16
heck i think after this im going to run another burn in and mabey be able to hit 4.4.3.10.14


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

flashstar said:


> Just curious, has this thread become a "misc." thread for all the crap that doesn't fit in the "general nonsense" section?


does it matter bud?
it's a thread that all of us enjoy..(Mabey thats why it's been going as long as it has) and mabey im speaking outta turn but........ THIS THREAD ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> does it matter bud?
> it's a thread that all of us enjoy..(Mabey thats why it's been going as long as it has) and mabey im speaking outta turn but........ THIS THREAD ROCKS!!!!!



Hey Flashstar, if it really concerns ya, why post here? This Thread is about Overclocking/Underclocking the Phenom.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah no doubt eh... but we must play nice with others or we get a report from the higher up's!


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 11, 2008)

*stop me!!*

2 EVGA 01G-P3-1286-AR GeForce GTX 280 FTW Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
Item #: N82E16814130366 
Limited 30-Day Return Policy  $1,159.98 
($579.99 ea)  
Subtotal $1,159.98 
Tax $0.00 
UPS 3 Days $14.04 
Rush Processing $2.99 
Order Total $1,177.01 

just bought 2 of these tonight, my gf is gonna kill me!  


just thought i'd stop by to say hi and check out this thread, man its come a long way in just a few months' Kei!   nice!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> 2 EVGA 01G-P3-1286-AR GeForce GTX 280 FTW Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
> Item #: N82E16814130366
> Limited 30-Day Return Policy  $1,159.98
> ($579.99 ea)
> ...



ohhhhhhhhh.... lol seen them gpu's in sli mode on a intel extreme q9650 o/c'd..... just one thing i gotta say..... glad i did'nt pay 4500.00 dollars for that settup.... oh well head for the hill's while ya can lmao....


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 11, 2008)

im selling one.  holy cow.  guess i can compare both to see  any differences, if any, lol, i know its not a whole lot faster but we'll see.   sorry didnt mean to gloat, right now i feel like crap cuz it was my gf's credit card i put it on.  things to do when you're bored at work!
lol


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 11, 2008)

Woah, you put them on your girlfriend's credit card? No offense, but that doesn't seem like a good idea.

Oh and: Does anybody know how I could get my Phenom to 3.1GHz? I think I'll need a new power supply and cpu cooler, but what do all of you here think?


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 11, 2008)

to late, already done.  lol     there's a lot of good info throughout these pages to help you overclock im sure someone will help, i have a different board m3n-ht and can get mine up to  2.9.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 11, 2008)

k, thanks. I'll take some time to flick through the pages on this thread then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

anybody wanna jump in and help "from nowhere"?  I personally don't have any experience with Phenoms.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> 2 EVGA 01G-P3-1286-AR GeForce GTX 280 FTW Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
> Item #: N82E16814130366
> Limited 30-Day Return Policy  $1,159.98
> ($579.99 ea)
> ...



DUde, thats crazy, but I can't wait to see how they perform.  Keep us updated.


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 11, 2008)

hey Chik! thanks!   ill keep ya updated, i think my psu will not be enuff to run 2 sli,  gf just found out about it to!   im a compulsive buyer obviously.  damn!


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

*Today's Morning Announcements...*

July 11, 2008

1. Jkatt is a crazy person with which you should never trust your life savings when a new nVidia monster card comes out.

2. I really mean that 

3. Somewhere some nice kid helped an old lady carry her groceries

No other announcements today
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seriously don't worry guys I'm sure he won't be homeless and even if he is those cards and Phenom will keep him nice and warm this winter anyway.

Hey nowhere, what have you tried so far with Phenom? If you don't mind please go just a few pages back and do the two Max HT Bus tests for us so we have an idea on how your system works together.

I'm off to breakfast and to take care of a few things but I'll check back in a bit. Til then, there are many people in here now that are qualified to help you out with your Phenom and I'm sure they'll take good care of you.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2008)

*Sweet mother of yum!*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65465

I can't wait!!!

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW! Look at all the arguing and intel fan boys in that thread! Anyways, that processor looks amazing! If I can use the 790GX with it then I might get it. Oh and price is a variable. Otherwise I think I will sit out my Spider rig till games cant run anymore. I only plan on getting Spore, Starcraft 2 and Left 4 Dead this year and I know I will stomp those games. 

Full, glad that you figured out what was wrong! Burn ins will help with getting better clocks but only to a point. But glad you are getting better results! 

BTW, does anyone know of a 64bit ATI flashing utility? 

oh man, Jkatt, why?! lol On the girlfriends card!?! I hope you've know her for a while. Why get two of those anyways? Wait for the 4870x2s...on a comparison to the GTX280 it is 80% on some tests and the 50% better on most others...oh and 1/2 the price. I think thats the better choice. Send em back and wait a month. Then get two 4870x2. That is what I would do. 

Heres the link for ATI whooping Nvidea's arse: http://www.techpowerup.com/65382/R700_up_to_80__Faster_than_GeForce_GTX_280.html

Hope that helps. But if you do indeed to keep the 280's then grats! I hope you enjoy them! 

Welcome From_Nowhere, this is the best thread for overclocking phenoms. You have found the gold mine. Kei's already had his pitch so go with what he says and full us in with the leftovers.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

Kei said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY you got it! Now then in the bios you'll need to set the following options...
> 
> Port 2 & 11 both to Lane width 16x, GEN2 enabled, and Autonomous Switch
> Port 3 & 12 both to Lane width 8x, GEN2 enabled, and Autonomous Switch
> ...



Is this for the 3870 as well?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea, servermonkey, i jsut got my 2nd HD3870 and got it set up with those settings.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> Woah, you put them on your girlfriend's credit card? No offense, but that doesn't seem like a good idea.
> 
> Oh and: Does anybody know how I could get my Phenom to 3.1GHz? I think I'll need a new power supply and cpu cooler, but what do all of you here think?



240x13@1.328v


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, servermonkey, i jsut got my 2nd HD3870 and got it set up with those settings.



sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> hey Chik! thanks!   ill keep ya updated, i think my psu will not be enuff to run 2 sli,  gf just found out about it to!   im a compulsive buyer obviously.  damn!



no problem bro.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> fuk i hate these tracers V...i can run 4.4.4.12.16 and i
> if i try 4.4.4.10 i gota reset the rtc....
> i wish i kept the corsair sticks... they were cheap but i could do 4.4.3.10.13 no problem @2.20v
> im going to ring crucial up in the morning and BITCH BIG TYME!!!! im going to say there crap is just that "CRAP"!!!! and im going to tell them about my elcheapo corsair sticks and how ill never buy from them again and im going to let all the ppl in the threads not to buy for the simple fact that they SUCK!!!! think that'll be enough for an upgrade on there behalf lol?...
> ...




same here but i gave my tracers away


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 12, 2008)

Try out Super Talent DDR2 800 w/ CL 4-4-3-8 Timings. Sticks are downright amazing for overclocking. Unsure of the chips they use, but I was able to get mine up to 1100MHz (CL 5-5-5-15) with only 2.1 volts -stable.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> Try out Super Talent DDR2 800 w/ CL 4-4-3-8 Timings. Sticks are downright amazing for overclocking. Unsure of the chips they use, but I was able to get mine up to 1100MHz (CL 5-5-5-15) with only 2.1 volts -stable.


thanks man but i think im sticking with what i know is stable and its the dominator's...
i ordered them today... i was talking to Crucial today and he told me running @ 4.4.4.10.17 ill cook them... he told me to run the timings at 5.5.5.12 @ 800mhz setting... i lmao!!! i told him i think there memory sucks and i'll never buy from them again... what a dick they are saying... oh and i didn't hear this enough from him... he said at 5.5.5.12 you will be letting more info stream and ... get this...(*Fluidity*) WTF!!! Fluidity!!! is that suppose to impress me? god what a bad choice in ram...oh and Kei.... got two 4870's on there way teehee...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> same here but i gave my tracers away


your a smart but foolish man SM!!! i wouldn't even give these things away to my worst enemie.. 
i wouldn't wana bestow there shi^^y timings on someone else... i think ill givem to the wive and mabey she can turn them into a wind chime lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Fullinfusion.

There is no need to rant on about 2 timings and spent hundreds of dollars on five er six sets of memory for MAYBE 2-3 better timings. Cas4 at 800mhz is going to be just fine. YOU DO NOT NEED ALL THIS 4.4.3.10 OR WHATEVER. It is only a matter of 100mbs a sec at the most. You are wasting your money. If you want some good memory then get DDR3. That will blow your face away and you can waste all your money on it as its $200 a set of 2 gigs. AGAIN... ITS NOT GOING TO BE WORTH THE MONEY TO KEEP GETTING DIFFERENT SETS OF MEMORY FOR 2-3 BETTER TIMINGS. 

The Cruicial guy is right. The more open your timings the more TIME info has to get in per cycle. If you want some super kickass memory then make it yourself. And dont go around thinking a spokesmen of a company doesnt know what they are talking about.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh and send me your tracers as you think they are such shit. I'll gladly take them from you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Fullinfusion.
> 
> There is no need to rant on about 2 timings and spent hundreds of dollars on five er six sets of memory for MAYBE 2-3 better timings. Cas4 at 800mhz is going to be just fine. YOU DO NOT NEED ALL THIS 4.4.3.10 OR WHATEVER. It is only a matter of 100mbs a sec at the most. You are wasting your money. If you want some good memory then get DDR3. That will blow your face away and you can waste all your money on it as its $200 a set of 2 gigs. AGAIN... ITS NOT GOING TO BE WORTH THE MONEY TO KEEP GETTING DIFFERENT SETS OF MEMORY FOR 2-3 BETTER TIMINGS.
> 
> The Cruicial guy is right. The more open your timings the more TIME info has to get in per cycle. If you want some super kickass memory then make it yourself. And dont go around thinking a spokesmen of a company doesnt know what they are talking about.


Gee sorry V! ill just keep my mouth shut then...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh and send me your tracers as you think they are such shit. I'll gladly take them from you.


there yours!!!! ill get your mailing address when i get the dominator's...
then mabey you wont give me the gears about all this... serious there yours


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Im trying to force some since into you! YOU ARE WASTING HUNDREDS of dollars for 2-3 timings. Do you see what Im saying?! 

4.4.4.12. 2T vs 4.4.3.10 2T is MAYBE 150MBS difference. Thats like 55.0ns and 54.8ns in everest. 

Save you money and buy a third and forth 4870.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Im sorry if I came across mean but I have to do that to keep some of my friends in line. They can be so numb sometimes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im trying to force some since into you! YOU ARE WASTING HUNDREDS of dollars for 2-3 timings. Do you see what Im saying?!
> 
> 4.4.4.12. 2T vs 4.4.3.10 2T is MAYBE 150MBS difference. Thats like 55.0ns and 54.8ns in everest.
> 
> Save you money and buy a third and forth 4870.


my gaming isn't the same V... thats why im bitching... i did waste money on these tracers... just heard that D9 micron is such a good o/c'r


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im sorry if I came across mean but I have to do that to keep some of my friends in line. They can be so numb sometimes.


no worries V... i know i get on my wifes nerves also... ill just go and shoot something now..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

How do you mean that your gaming isnt the same? What changed? Usually memory wont affect a noticeable thing. If you have framerate issues or micro stuttering then that is a number of other things.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> How do you mean that your gaming isnt the same? What changed? Usually memory wont affect a noticeable thing. If you have framerate issues or micro stuttering then that is a number of other things.


it just isn't as smooth dude... if i play using the corsair the game is smooth as a babys bottom... if i power down and put the tracers in it runs a tad glitchy.... just micro shuttering i guess as you say... then i do the reverse... power down.. install the corsair in and bingo.... problem solved.... what ya think?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> it just isn't as smooth dude... if i play using the corsair the game is smooth as a babys bottom... if i power down and put the tracers in it runs a tad glitchy.... just micro shuttering i guess as you say... then i do the reverse... power down.. install the corsair in and bingo.... problem solved.... what ya think?



i run a solid 62 fps using this 60hrz monitor... i run high on every setting including shadows... this gpu kicks but now its being held back in a sence


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Are they the same timings? If not them I guess that game is demanding or something is wrong.

If you are using 4.4.4.12.16 I.E. stock settings on both sets then I'd say one of the crucials are messed up. Perhaps an error within one. Try running them through Memtest one at a time to see. Give it 200% coverage at least.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Are they the same timings? If not them I guess that game is demanding or something is wrong.
> 
> If you are using 4.4.4.12.16 I.E. stock settings on both sets then I'd say one of the crucials are messed up. Perhaps an error within one. Try running them through Memtest one at a time to see. Give it 200% coverage at least.


i seen a bsod messege that said something in the sort of 3rd slot failed? no idea... i also have ver 3.4 memtest86
how do i set for 200%...


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Fullinfusion.
> 
> There is no need to rant on about 2 timings and spent hundreds of dollars on five er six sets of memory for MAYBE 2-3 better timings. Cas4 at 800mhz is going to be just fine. YOU DO NOT NEED ALL THIS 4.4.3.10 OR WHATEVER. It is only a matter of 100mbs a sec at the most. You are wasting your money. If you want some good memory then get DDR3. That will blow your face away and you can waste all your money on it as its $200 a set of 2 gigs. AGAIN... ITS NOT GOING TO BE WORTH THE MONEY TO KEEP GETTING DIFFERENT SETS OF MEMORY FOR 2-3 BETTER TIMINGS.
> 
> The Cruicial guy is right. The more open your timings the more TIME info has to get in per cycle. If you want some super kickass memory then make it yourself. And dont go around thinking a spokesmen of a company doesnt know what they are talking about.



You guys are really starting to make me proud. 

Full, he's 100% right about the timings right now you really are throwing money away (then again I know you have it to throw ) chasing those timings which you won't really notice when you're playing. I love the fact that I can get crazy good timings but if I couldn't get those same timings I'd still be happy with cas4 and it's already really fast anyway. I don't buy new ram just to get a little tighter on the timings, best way to get those crazy timings is to buy ram that that is SIGNIFICANTLY faster than what you actually need so that you can run them at slower speed and get very tight timings.

If you're really on a quest to get crazy timings and don't need more than 4Gigs of ram then I would highly suggest (to any and all of you) to just buy some 1150Mhz DDR2 ram and run it at 800Mhz and call it a day. My Patriots are good for 3-4-3-9 1T all the way up to 840Mhz at their stock 2.3v (not sure how much less volts I could do but I doubt much). They're cheap as well and just as fast (if not faster) than DDR3 all the way up to 1600Mhz because of the high timings you'd need in order to run ram at that speed.

Honestly though with you already getting cas4 at 1T timings I think it'd be very pointless to buy new ram unless you're building a benchmarking machine. Ha.....then again with TWO 4870's on the way maybe you are  hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Btw...I think you just secured that I will NEVER beat you in 3dmark06 even when I get that 2nd 4850 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

You dont set it...you just let it run. It will show you that its coverings a certain % as it scans.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> You guys are really starting to make me proud.
> 
> Full, he's 100% right about the timings right now you really are throwing money away (then again I know you have it to throw ) chasing those timings which you won't really notice when you're playing. I love the fact that I can get crazy good timings but if I couldn't get those same timings I'd still be happy with cas4 and it's already really fast anyway. I don't buy new ram just to get a little tighter on the timings, best way to get those crazy timings is to buy ram that that is SIGNIFICANTLY faster than what you actually need so that you can run them at slower speed and get very tight timings.
> 
> ...



thanks man... umm im not using 1T... just really isnt stable @ 2.2v


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You dont set it...you just let it run. It will show you that its coverings a certain % as it scans.


and how long to let tit run? time i mean


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Till it covers 200%. lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Till it covers 200%. lol


lol i knew after i posted thats what you'd say...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

i been looking at previous posts and still knowone has explained to me about T2 and 1T... wth does it mean...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

T1 or T2...Also known as Command Rate. That is ... I have no idea. I just know that it was created when memory was starting to become unstable at the 400mhz range.(200mhz in cpu-z) All it does it help run timings better together and increase stability.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> T1 or T2...Also known as Command Rate. That is ... I have no idea. I just know that it was created when memory was starting to become unstable at the 400mhz range.(200mhz in cpu-z) All it does it help run timings better together and increase stability.


i guess its command per cycle.... cpc... 1T but using 4 sticks i have just read that t2 is better for stability... ... im @ 4.4.4.12.17 1T now... going to bench it for stability at 2.20v.... i wont bump up the volts so ill raise timings to see what happens...and im also using unganged mode... i've been using it since you told me to lol... seems ok


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Unganged is the way to go for multi thread apps. Ganged gives better benchmark(single thread) results.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh and I STILL cant get my cards flashed. =[

Any ideas? Runtime error crap.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jul 12, 2008)

*Poo poo 9850BE*

I attempted to do the same thing on my 9850 and it wouldn't even post at your speeds.  i attempted to adjust the multiplier to 15x but it would not post.  Anything above 2.83Ghz makes my system crash with a ton of "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" errors or I get the "missed clock interval on secondary processor."  I have the feeling that I just might have a bum processor so i used AMD Overdrive and everytime I attempt to apply a setting, my system crashes.  So i dont even know which core is pooping out.  I anyone has a clue about that drop a line.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Unganged is the way to go for multi thread apps. Ganged gives better benchmark(single thread) results.


yeah buddie!!!! i con convert video way faster in unganged.... woohoo!!!! i took your advice and set it a unganged last week... the 1T wont make 10sec in memtest .... get errors like mad... so im back to t2... oh well... mabey ill order some exotic ram rated at 3.3.3... or even 2.2.2 lol.... Ocz make em you know...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I attempted to do the same thing on my 9850 and it wouldn't even post at your speeds.  i attempted to adjust the multiplier to 15x but it would not post.  Anything above 2.83Ghz makes my system crash with a ton of "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" errors or I get the "missed clock interval on secondary processor."  I have the feeling that I just might have a bum processor so i used AMD Overdrive and everytime I attempt to apply a setting, my system crashes.  So i dont even know which core is pooping out.  I anyone has a clue about that drop a line.



Use an older version of AOD. Get this one:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1012/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.17.html

thats should help. =] Enjoi!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jul 12, 2008)

any reason why the older AOD would work better than the new one?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah buddie!!!! i con convert video way faster in unganged.... woohoo!!!! i took your advice and set it a unganged last week... the 1T wont make 10sec in memtest .... get errors like mad... so im back to t2... oh well... mabey ill order some exotic ram rated at 3.3.3... or even 2.2.2 lol.... Ocz make em you know...



wuuuuuut? Well if you do make the buy on those sticks, I will take your tracers. =] Can you show me the memory you are thinking of buying?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

MAGMADIVER said:


> any reason why the older AOD would work better than the new one?



Not sure. I had the same problem as you. Kei told me to go back to an older version and bingo. It worked.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I attempted to do the same thing on my 9850 and it wouldn't even post at your speeds.  i attempted to adjust the multiplier to 15x but it would not post.  Anything above 2.83Ghz makes my system crash with a ton of "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" errors or I get the "missed clock interval on secondary processor."  I have the feeling that I just might have a bum processor so i used AMD Overdrive and everytime I attempt to apply a setting, my system crashes.  So i dont even know which core is pooping out.  I anyone has a clue about that drop a line.


try setting all your settings back to stock and run Prime all night.... that will burn in the cpu then try again in the morning... but you can try my settings...
bus 223
x13.5
cpu volt 1.41
proc-nb freq multi Auto
processor nb volt 1.2000
cpu vdda volt 2.6
cpu-nb HT link speed 2.0ghz
ddr volt 2.20v
ht volt 1.30-1.40v up to you
core pci volt 1.12v
sb volt 1.22


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Use an older version of AOD. Get this one:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1012/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.17.html
> 
> thats should help. =] Enjoi!


why that one V? just wondering...
im using the new beta... but i dont use it to clock...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

lol I dont know. It just works. If I use any newer of a version, I'll crash when I try to apply any settings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

http://techreport.com/articles.x/8966/1


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> lol I dont know. It just works. If I use any newer of a version, I'll crash when I try to apply any settings.


oh shit thats why i removed it last time... haha time to remove again
and don't drool over those sticks man... there mine hahah


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh! Yea, but thats Pc3200! lol 

Thats old stuff man! Its 400mhz (200mhz in cpu-z) so it can run that low. I'm sure if you move your memory to that low you can get better then 2.2.2.5


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jul 12, 2008)

just attempted to apply setting and I just bit it...same clock interval error.  I think Im simply cursed with this CPU.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

MAGMADIVER said:


> just attempted to apply setting and I just bit it...same clock interval error.  I think Im simply cursed with this CPU.



You installed the 2.0.17 version? If you did...did you restart after uninstall and after install of the new version?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jul 12, 2008)

no, I didnt reboot after the install...thats probably why.  do you think there is any merit on overclocking the NorthBridge?  I think it might be a waste of time but I figure since I got the time I'd just tinker a bit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh! Yea, but thats Pc3200! lol
> 
> Thats old stuff man! Its 400mhz (200mhz in cpu-z) so it can run that low. I'm sure if you move your memory to that low you can get better then 2.2.2.5


yeah i seen that V... but its way cool hahah... and nice looking ram too


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You installed the 2.0.17 version? If you did...did you restart after uninstall and after install of the new version?


i just reinstalled and just changed the Dll engine... no problems with out a reboot


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

MAGMADIVER said:


> no, I didnt reboot after the install...thats probably why.  do you think there is any merit on overclocking the NorthBridge?  I think it might be a waste of time but I figure since I got the time I'd just tinker a bit.



YeS! It helps a ton on the memory! Adds significant boost on the amount of data processed in a shorter time. So yES! Its awesome.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah i seen that V... but its way cool hahah... and nice looking ram too



the timings arnt worth it at that low of speeds. Seriously. If you MUST have better ram. Get one of these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...010170147+1052427322&name=DDR2+1200+(PC2+9600)

In this page there are four sets of PC2-9600 memory. You cant run this memory at its full speed on your mobo. Its that fast. BUT! what Kei said you should do is get one of these and set the memory to 800mhz and get uber low timings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> the timings arnt worth it at that low of speeds. Seriously. If you MUST have better ram. Get one of these.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...010170147+1052427322&name=DDR2+1200+(PC2+9600)
> 
> In this page there are four sets of PC2-9600 memory. You cant run this memory at its full speed on your mobo. Its that fast. BUT! what Kei said you should do is get one of these and set the memory to 800mhz and get uber low timings.


thanks V but the dominator's on on there way... oh crap i forgot to order the fan kit....besides got a great deal on them.... 150.00 for 4x1ghz 1066mhz sticks... the dealer has a bunch in stock and i gave him a big sob storrie lmao.... mabey it was my wife and low cut top hahaha... ooOps getting off topic again... wouldn't want others to complain about off topic posts...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks V but the dominator's on on there way... oh crap i forgot to order the fan kit....besides got a great deal on them.... 150.00 for 4x1ghz 1066mhz sticks... the dealer has a bunch in stock and i gave him a big sob storrie lmao.... mabey it was my wife and low cut top hahaha... ooOps getting off topic again... wouldn't want others to complain about of topic posts...



=[

Just letting you know you wont get much better clocks at all compared with the tracers. If you would have gotten the pc2-9600 kits, which are 1200mhz sticks, then you would have had an awesome shot at getting Cas 3 at 1T. 

So...when can I give you my info for those tracers!  Your loss is my gain. Well its not a loss..just an exchange. Your exchange is my gain? Are you even serious about mailin em to me? If not Idk, Its only a minor upgrade.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

again im off post... Katy Perry.... I kissed a girl... OmG!!! gota go shoot something... thanks V..Be back later... going to get my GOW sniper head shot achievement


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Longshot FTW!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> =[
> 
> Just letting you know you wont get much better clocks at all compared with the tracers. If you would have gotten the pc2-9600 kits, which are 1200mhz sticks, then you would have had an awesome shot at getting Cas 3 at 1T.
> 
> So...when can I give you my info for those tracers!  Your loss is my gain. Well its not a loss..just an exchange. Your exchange is my gain? Are you even serious about mailin em to me? If not Idk, Its only a minor upgrade.


im a man of my words V.... i told ya there yours.... i hate these dam things!!!! on day you'll wake up and ill be askin you for your info where to mail them... it's all good... how many tracers you have now?
i have two sitting here now im not using


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

I have two non tracers that are 1066mhz and two tracers that are 800mhz. So whatever you are willing to send!  Im grateful for whatever.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Longshot FTW!


yeah but its funnier than fuch watching there head pop like a pumpkin with a 160mm bullet hitting there head at a distance as the round reaches full velocity


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I have two non tracers that are 1066mhz and two tracers that are 800mhz. So whatever you are willing to send!  Im grateful for whatever.


well ill send you 2 1066 tracers out later this week... just pm your info and ill send them out this payday.... since im always in the states ill just post them from grand forks nd.... be cheaper then from canada


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

i ran a system check and it said the system disk q was at 2... more less the hd needs defragin.... ya think that could be my shutter problem with this ram?.... i did however install Crysis the same time i put the ram in and didn't do a defrag..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry, Im back, When was the last time you defragged? 

Cool, thanks for the tracers! They'll be happy with my setup. Are they the double sided ones??


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

well here's a shot of my rig with the tracers and cold cathode black light... what ya'll think


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Sorry, Im back, When was the last time you defragged?
> 
> Cool, thanks for the tracers! They'll be happy with my setup. Are they the double sided ones??


you wish lol... you'll get what i send ya... crucial said there new tracers are single sided... soooo i guess there as good as anything... they also said the ss tracers are D9 micron.... so who am i to argue... as for the hd defrag... any time i install a game i defrag but i dont think i did after installing Crysis... i know GOW takes 9. somthing gigs of disk space while crysis only takes 2. something... im defragin as we type


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright then, defrag away. I dont think it will have an impact but who knows. 

BTW, is that tube going from the CPU to the rad slightly pinched? 

I was just wondering if they were the double sided ones as they have the two sets of leds. lol 

I like the lights!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Kei! what are you doing? I see you surfing but no chattin. =[


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

Haha, I got called out. I've been hitting refresh every few minutes but I'm really really really tired after today so I've been quiet. Either way you've got things under control and what I say would be redundant anyway 

I had a hectic day today and then bowled 8 games with a 15 & 16 pound ball w/o any real rest in between...AFTER working out at home. So yea...I'm tired as $hit! I did however have some really good games though before I got tired around game 7. I used to be 'decent' at playing and not bad at curving but it'd be many years...around 10-11 since I'd done it so I figured I'd get back into curving today.

By the 2nd game I scored a 176 which is pretty good I'd say especially since I only left 3 pins stranded throughout the entire game. Had I left 3 pins in a single frame (would've have me happy) then I"d have a nasty score, but sadly I'd miss 1 pin here......perfect perfect perfect...1 pin...perfect perfect perfect, you get the point.

K ----> is off to sleep


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Alright then, defrag away. I dont think it will have an impact but who knows.
> 
> BTW, is that tube going from the CPU to the rad slightly pinched?
> 
> ...


no it just looks that way... it has the same dia all around... 35c at the moment... it's 23c in the room now and with a saltwater reef tank in here also the humidity is quite high


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, I got called out. I've been hitting refresh every few minutes but I'm really really really tired after today so I've been quiet. Either way you've got things under control and what I say would be redundant anyway
> 
> I had a hectic day today and then bowled 8 games with a 15 & 16 pound ball w/o any real rest in between...AFTER working out at home. So yea...I'm tired as $hit! I did however have some really good games though before I got tired around game 7. I used to be 'decent' at playing and not bad at curving but it'd be many years...around 10-11 since I'd done it so I figured I'd get back into curving today.
> 
> ...


night bud.... horror dreams my friend of the *FULLINFUSED SPIDER WITH DUAL 4870'S*


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

Btw, these forums are just as nosy as Xbox Live! They tell you everything a person is doing even if they aren't "doing" anything! hahaha

K

Edit: damn Full now I'll be scared to close my eyes and have to tuck my 4850 in bed with me


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, these forums are just as nosy as Xbox Live! They tell you everything a person is doing even if they aren't "doing" anything! hahaha
> 
> K


haha i hear ya


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok cool, Full. I thought about putting in my watercooling but I canceled out. I dont need it right now. I do however might want to get a GPU waterblock and hook up my water cooling to that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok cool, Full. I thought about putting in my watercooling but I canceled out. I dont need it right now. I do however might want to get a GPU waterblock and hook up my water cooling to that.


yeah you were saying your lines were a tad small for the cpu... hey i can cancel my order for the doms in the morning.... what ya think of these.... i had them for like a day and they didnt work at all... mabey they were just bad straight outta the box....http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3525686&CatId=2261


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah you were saying your lines were a tad small for the cpu... hey i can cancel my order for the doms in the morning.... what ya think of these.... i had them for like a day and they didnt work at all... mabey they were just bad straight outta the box....http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3525686&CatId=2261



Those will prolly give you way better and lower timings then the doms. The higher the stock mhz is the better chance you can get lower timings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Those will prolly give you way better and lower timings then the doms. The higher the stock mhz is the better chance you can get lower timings.


ok cool... i just sent a msg to patriot asking if for sure they will work with this mobo....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant find it on Asus' site. Its somewhere on the site. I know that lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I cant find it on Asus' site. Its somewhere on the site. I know that lol.


i went straight to the Patriot site this time....


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2008)

what waterblock is that?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

the dam blue spinning wheel.... gee its so informative telling ya how far the defrag has gone.... shoot i wanna play already!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what waterblock is that?


its a thermaltake block... it was a 670i h2o kit that i stripped down to make the rad fit on the outside of the case and the pump to be mounted elsewhere... it was a 2 bay water cooling kit that just dumped the heat into the case so thats why i modded it.... go look on page 3 in the case mods and look for amd infused.... it tells the story with more pictures


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what waterblock is that?



Ehh. Im not sure. I just thought I might put my old water kit to use. I most likely wont.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Ohh now that makes sense. He was talkin to you!

Alright, Im swampped. Going to bed. talk to you tmrw gents.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ohh now that makes sense. He was talkin to you!
> 
> Alright, Im swampped. Going to bed. talk to you tmrw gents.


night dude horror dreams of my lol.... well ya already know...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

i encoded a 4 min video in ganged mode and it took over 3 min to convert to be able to play on  windows media center.... i then unganged the memory and it took less then a Minuit!!!! hell what a difference and also this time i converted the audio bit rate to 192 and the video to 16:9.... WOW what a difference ppl.... thanks V for the heads up on the ganged unganged stuff....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

im going to convert a full movie now in unganged mode....
Day's of thunder..... i love this movie!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well here's a shot of my rig with the tracers and cold cathode black light... what ya'll think



bro, i did the same exat thing.  I have the 2 unit drive bay from thermal take.  i have it external.  I took off the drive bay enclosure and turned it so instead of the radiator laying down, i have it standing up.  I put a 120mm fan on the other side blowing out the air that the factory led blows in.  To be honest, it works fantastic, while playing crysis, my video card sees only about a max fo 46-48ºc after like two hours, and the cpu like 44ºc.

However I will be getting a really big case soon and will be putting it back into the case.  Then I will get a koolance kit to to cool my cpu and my future set of cards.  THen the drive bay i'll use to cool things like the ram, chipset, HDD, etc.

Yes its crazy, but I want full water cooled system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion, look towards the end of page 1, thats my system.  The only difference from then till now is that I removed the enclosure and added the fan to the rad.  I dont mount it on the back because like I said, I will be getting a case soon and will be using it as a drive bay so I dont want to dis assemble it for no reason.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64342


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro, i did the same exat thing.  I have the 2 unit drive bay from thermal take.  i have it external.  I took off the drive bay enclosure and turned it so instead of the radiator laying down, i have it standing up.  I put a 120mm fan on the other side blowing out the air that the factory led blows in.  To be honest, it works fantastic, while playing crysis, my video card sees only about a max fo 46-48ºc after like two hours, and the cpu like 44ºc.
> 
> However I will be getting a really big case soon and will be putting it back into the case.  Then I will get a koolance kit to to cool my cpu and my future set of cards.  THen the drive bay i'll use to cool things like the ram, chipset, HDD, etc.
> 
> Yes its crazy, but I want full water cooled system.


Sweet CP.... you notice i have a fan drawing air through the rad and the case fan blowing into the back side of the rad? i also have a filter on the back side of the rad to keep the dust from gathering on the rad....
i max out in Prime at 48c @ 1.40v
the thermal paste is now cured and i found by not putting much pressure on the water block to the cpu i get a 4-5c lower temp....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> fullinfusion, look towards the end of page 1, thats my system.  The only difference from then till now is that I removed the enclosure and added the fan to the rad.  I dont mount it on the back because like I said, I will be getting a case soon and will be using it as a drive bay so I dont want to dis assemble it for no reason.
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64342


nice man but your water block is upside down and trust me when i say this.... Get rid of the quick connect water connectors.... they inhibit the water flow BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet CP.... you notice i have a fan drawing air through the rad and the case fan blowing into the back side of the rad? i also have a filter on the back side of the rad to keep the dust from gathering on the rad....
> i max out in Prime at 48c @ 1.40v
> the thermal paste is now cured and i found by not putting much pressure on the water block to the cpu i get a 4-5c lower temp....



Yes I see. thats a nice setup.  you might end up inspiring me.  Actually I tightened down my block pretty good.  However it runs great so I dont think its that bad.  at 1.456v I max out at around 48-50ºc depending on the ambient temps. this is in orthos running both cores at 100%.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes I see. thats a nice setup.  you might end up inspiring me.  Actually I tightened down my block pretty good.  However it runs great so I dont think its that bad.  at 1.456v I max out at around 48-50ºc depending on the ambient temps. this is in orthos running both cores at 100%.


oh shit i forgot you had a x2 core.... not bad at all!!! hey loosen the block a tad... criss cross the screws until you see the water block mount not being bent.... also the way your block is mounted.... it's not fully covering the cpu.... i know the book shows the way to mount it but until you turn it around and run the pump output to the top of the block you wont get the best cooling for the cpu.... the block only runs one way with the coolant and yes it flows both ways but in real life it likes running the way i stated.... just try it.... you have nothing to loose but high temps!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

hey full,  you might getting me a shot of the back of the case, like where the rad is mounted.  did you have to buy anything extra to mount it like that?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

1 thing i heard of by being to tight to the cpu..... you will get errors (bsod).... to much pressure to the core will cause failures.... it just bends the crap outta the mobo to much.... it's just what i've experienced and also read


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 1 thing i heard of by being to tight to the cpu..... you will get errors (bsod).... to much pressure to the core will cause failures.... it just bends the crap outta the mobo to much.... it's just what i've experienced and also read



hmmm, Ill try loosening it up a bit and see if I see any difference, I did tighten it a lot to be honest.  Ill loosen it up, if anything I can always put it back to how it was.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full,  you might getting me a shot of the back of the case, like where the rad is mounted.  did you have to buy anything extra to mount it like that?


no i just used the extra mounting screws from the kit and paid like 2 bucks for the 2 90degree angle brass fittings for the rad.... give me a few min and ill take close up pic's of the way i mounted it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, Ill try loosening it up a bit and see if I see any difference, I did tighten it a lot to be honest.  Ill loosen it up, if anything I can always put it back to how it was.


no just loosen it till ya can twist the block then give it a 1/4 turn to tighten it up and leave it....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no i just used the extra mounting screws from the kit and paid like 2 bucks for the 2 90degree angle brass fittings for the rad.... give me a few min and ill take close up pic's of the way i mounted it.



thank you much sir, I think im going to do it for now, just so it looks cleaner.  I sitll got coolant and tubing left, as well as screws so I will be set.  Just need to get the fittings.  Where did you get them, just regular hardware store?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no just loosen it till ya can twist the block then give it a 1/4 turn to tighten it up and leave it....



i loosened it up a bit now, and the block barely twists or moves from side to side.  That should be good right?  Everything seems to be the same though.  But at least I feel better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thank you much sir, I think im going to do it for now, just so it looks cleaner.  I sitll got coolant and tubing left, as well as screws so I will be set.  Just need to get the fittings.  Where did you get them, just regular hardware store?


yes from the plumbing shop


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

i put the screws through the fan mount an rite into the back side of the rad and as you can see in pic #4 the brass fittings hold the mount nice and tight to the case.... just stare at it for a bit and it will become clear to ya how i did it.... if you need cleaner pix just let me know...
ok ill be away for a few... just going to time the convert of the movie without any distractions to slow up the process.... glad ya like and glad to help man.... good luck CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks a million fusion.  I will wait until tomorrow and take a better look at them and go get what i need.  Ill keep you updated and ill take some pics once its done.  You walk on toilet paper man, if you don't know what I mean by that, read my sig.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks a million fusion.  I will wait until tomorrow and take a better look at them and go get what i need.  Ill keep you updated and ill take some pics once its done.  You walk on toilet paper man, if you don't know what I mean by that, read my sig.


LMAO CP!!!! sounds great bud... have a great weekend!!! have a great night man and ttul


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO CP!!!! sounds great bud... have a great weekend!!! have a great night man and ttul



hehe, take care bro, im out for good now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hehe, take care bro, im out for good now.



lol ok bud sleep well... and for V....unganged for video converting.... SWEET  MAN!!!... i took a dvd ( Day's of Thunder) 1hr43min.... 48min flat to convert.... audio 192 and video @ 16:9 for my samsung DLP LED 56" tv..... with ganged mode... it was a pathetic 1hr 12min.... i may have cheated cus i got tired of waiting so i converted and played GOW too, so mabey the time could have been shortened up by mabey 5min im guessing....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your a smart but foolish man SM!!! i wouldn't even give these things away to my worst enemie..
> i wouldn't wana bestow there shi^^y timings on someone else... i think ill givem to the wive and mabey she can turn them into a wind chime lol...



gave them to a buddy who just an e8400 and was gonna keep it stock....  at stock speeds and volts, they are ok... but when oc'd....well you know the rest..

corsair ftw!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lol ok bud sleep well... and for V....unganged for video converting.... SWEET  MAN!!!... i took a dvd ( Day's of Thunder) 1hr43min.... 48min flat to convert.... audio 192 and video @ 16:9 for my samsung DLP LED 56" tv..... with ganged mode... it was a pathetic 1hr 12min.... i may have cheated cus i got tired of waiting so i converted and played GOW too, so mabey the time could have been shortened up by mabey 5min im guessing....



What app are you using?  I use AVI TO DVD and average time to convert is about 33min?  My 6000 @3.3Ghz would take 42-45min.  I've tried Super DVD and it works a little better(quicker) but makes the audio quality SUCK!  

Last night I tried switching down to 2 cores and made it to 3Ghz stable on stock voltage so I tried 3.2Ghz and BSOD.  Moved volts up to 1.325 and Vista would just load and load away.  What volts @ 3Ghz and beyond as a dual core have y'all been able to use?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Yea man, Unganged is teh awesome! 

I like how you set up your radiator. If I set up my watercooling, I would put the rad in the front of my case. I wanted to have it mounted where the CD-ROM drives should be. I measured it and it would fit perfectly. Plus, with the rad in the front of my case, it gets tons of fresh cool air. 

damnit! I cant get ANY ATI FLASH UTILITY to work. They either arnt made for 64bit or I get the runtime error.


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

V, have you tried ATiflash yet? That HAS to work for you as it's through dos anyway. You just have to make a USB Boot disc to make it all happen. I forgot you were on Vista64 and either way didn't know that there weren't anything programs that seem to work on there (at least from what you've got going so far).

Just make a USB boot disc and get that card flashed already haha.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

I tried that yesterday and I couldnt figure out how to make a USB boot disk. At least when I tried, and setup BIOS to pickup only the USB stick on bootup, it didnt work. =[

Oh and who likes mah new siggy. =] Hope it helps a little.


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

Ken, in order for me to run at 3.1Ghz I only need 1.344 to get it running on 4 cores. I'd say just a little bump more and you should be able to get 3.1Ghz to work just maybe not by using only multipliers. Try 214*14.5x which will give you a shade over 3.1Ghz just make sure the ram can take a bus speed of 214Mhz.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I tried that yesterday and I couldnt figure out how to make a USB boot disk. At least when I tried, and setup BIOS to pickup only the USB stick on bootup, it didnt work. =[



Did you get a writeup from the forum anywhere or just tried it yourself? I'd give it another try just search for it on the forum and I'm sure you'll find it in the Graphics card section under ATi.

Or better yet I think Techpowerup actually has a writeup/tutorial on the site itself about doing just that and then flashing the card.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

:shadedshu....damn I'm still sore from yesterday


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll look for a walkthrough. 

I also wanted to swap my cards around. I will need to uninstall drivers right? then move the cards and while im moving them, flash em one at a time? What do you think would be the best way of flashing and fixing the cards?


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2008)

Nope, you can just move the cards.  I'd have the card that's not the dual slot on the top slot so it can get more breathing room. The other card runs cool enough that it won't matter much where you put that one.

You can flash both cards without taking one out of the system just make sure that crossfire is NOT enabled and you'll be fine. I usually disconnect the bridge too, but it works perfectly fine with it connected as well. The big rule is to make sure that crossfire is disabled. I also flash the secondary card first as well but that's just me.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright then! Thanks kei.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

How do I flash one card, then the other? 

Take the first card, flash it, take it out, flash the other and then set them both back the way they were?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 12, 2008)

Nevermind. I cant even make a bootable USB device. so screw it. I'll just unplug the power to one card unless I need it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

hey fusion.  I got in mounted in the back already.  Temps seem to be about 1 or 2ºc higher, but it still maintains fairly cool.  I will have pics up tonight.  right now i'm just sorting the wiring and stuff like that.  It looks like hell inside the case, mind that i have a mid tower.  Once I move on with cases everything will look a lot better. For now, I just can't ask for more.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> What app are you using?  I use AVI TO DVD and average time to convert is about 33min?  My 6000 @3.3Ghz would take 42-45min.  I've tried Super DVD and it works a little better(quicker) but makes the audio quality SUCK!
> 
> Last night I tried switching down to 2 cores and made it to 3Ghz stable on stock voltage so I tried 3.2Ghz and BSOD.  Moved volts up to 1.325 and Vista would just load and load away.  What volts @ 3Ghz and beyond as a dual core have y'all been able to use?


i use dvd fab to do rip the dvd then i use any video converter
http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey fusion.  I got in mounted in the back already.  Temps seem to be about 1 or 2ºc higher, but it still maintains fairly cool.  I will have pics up tonight.  right now i'm just sorting the wiring and stuff like that.  It looks like hell inside the case, mind that i have a mid tower.  Once I move on with cases everything will look a lot better. For now, I just can't ask for more.


you need to let the thermal grease cure then the temps will get lower... also try and get all the air out of the rad... took mine around 2 weeks to really straighten it self out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> you need to let the thermal grease cure then the temps will get lower... also try and get all the air out of the rad... took mine around 2 weeks to really straighten it self out



well I didnt remove the water blocks.  However I do notice air.  Temps have already dropped a bit.  I went through this when I frist bought it, i'm sure it'll go lower once everything is settled in.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I didnt remove the water blocks.  However I do notice air.  Temps have already dropped a bit.  I went through this when I frist bought it, i'm sure it'll go lower once everything is settled in.


cool just squeez the tubeing to remove the tiny bubbles sticking to the tube... also tilt the pc side to side and forward and backwards a bit also... it helps to rid the air in the top of the rad...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

what a pain in the azz... my system started doing the funky chickin... to many Bsod with this crappy memory... so i've done a fresh install of the OS..oh well what's one to do hey...im finally  to the point of installing the SP1 and after that it's hammer time doing the rest of the programs install... i never install anything but Firefox and the AV... till all the updates are done and installed... Hey Kei?
I think Sir got a 4850 today... he was pm me to get onto msn.... he was wanting to me something... he was so excited so thats what i think is going on... he was telling me yesterday he was picking one up... it's going to be nut's seeing what kind of mark06 score he can crank out with his big O/C'd memory and the 4+ ghz cpu setting...


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 13, 2008)

Now i have a semi-spider, 4850 finally inside! 

Hahahahah full!! you're right!  Broke almost the 15k barrier (14980) with 4,32Ghz (on a dual though) today, i'll post some "bigger" results soon, i'm still getting used to the card ... but it's getting promising 

update: i just looked the first page by error, lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

here you go fullinfusion.  Here are the pics I promised.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Now i have a semi-spider, 4850 finally inside!
> 
> Hahahahah full!! you're right!  Broke almost the 15k barrier (14980) with 4,32Ghz (on a dual though) today, i'll post some "bigger" results soon, i'm still getting used to the card ... but it's getting promising
> 
> update: i just looked the first page by error, lol!


Very nice Sir.... Very nice...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go fullinfusion.  Here are the pics I promised.


Nice job CP.... hey one thing i see though.... you should have blowen out the rad while you had it apary lol.... but yeah vert nice job my friend.... where and how you mount the pump... and love the side panel design


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice job CP.... hey one thing i see though.... you should have blowen out the rad while you had it apary lol.... but yeah vert nice job my friend.... where and how you mount the pump... and love the side panel design


ya flipped the rad fan so its sucking through the rad hey? i mounted the rad farther away from the case to help get clean cool air into the rad and to also have easy access to the filter i have in place...but yeah nice job


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Kei?
you think your system is fast rite now.... i thought the same too but with all the bsod's I've had and did a clean install of the OS.... wow a difference between night and day....
but the true test will be in GOW and i hope the slight studder is gone!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

god ya can hear a needle drop in here it's so quiet!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

is this a new vista update or one that has been out for a while... i normally check and see what updates there is b4 installing but never seen this one...
wow i wonder what its for and how good it works?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

(YELLS)..... HELLO WORLD!!!!! 
dang to quiet in here.... (bangs the pots n pans together)


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

ROFL full. I like how you set up your rad, that was smart. But yea. its been real quite around here. =[

Oh and I have that update on my vista


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

A lady brought her laptop in yesterday that was getting a BlackSOD.  Repaired her VISTA install and tried to update her system but BAMM! BlackSOD.  It was THAT update that was causing it!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

Must be nice having a WC setup!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Must be nice having a WC setup!




yup it izzz lol.... better get into high gear and do the same....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

here's a great disk defrager for us vista users that Maximum pc recomends to use.... i've been using it for some time now with great results.... and it's faster too...http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice job CP.... hey one thing i see though.... you should have blowen out the rad while you had it apary lol.... but yeah vert nice job my friend.... where and how you mount the pump... and love the side panel design





Thank you sir.  But what do you mean by blown out the rad?  I did clean it and drained the system.  THe rad was blown free of any dust.

The pump and reservoir I kept together as how it comes with the unit, its right behind the black part of the side panel, so you can't see it, this case is pretty good to be honest, it is cheap, but it was only $25 lol.  I will be going with a either PC-80 from lian li, or the new v2000, but i'm waiting for that to get released and see what price tag they put on that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ya flipped the rad fan so its sucking through the rad hey? i mounted the rad farther away from the case to help get clean cool air into the rad and to also have easy access to the filter i have in place...but yeah nice job



Yeah I was going to do it that way to, but I didnt have any more equip. to do it.  So i just did it that way.  It's working great so lucky me hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Must be nice having a WC setup!



yes sir, it is.  The drive bay unit from thermal take is very affordable and the ease of installation is great.  However its not that great of a unit when you have it actually in a drive bay.  How me and full have it, mounted outside, which you can do at no extra cost, then it cools rather damn good i would say.  However from experience I rather build my own kit.  But the drivebay is a great kit to start off with.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> here's a great disk defrager for us vista users that Maximum pc recomends to use.... i've been using it for some time now with great results.... and it's faster too...http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download



Hell yes its nice.  Doesn't take 24-72hrs like some one elses defrag utility cough:M$:cough.  Very nice and simple utility to use.  I'd love to move to WC but I just don't have the money for it since I would want to get a decent water block, 2 GPU blocks, and a nice pump.  I already have a radiator from an old Swiftech setup I had and would probably build a waterfall reservoir.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice water cooling setup. Makes me wish I had one, but on second thought... the water would no doubt freeze if the heat were to go out in my house. (Gets cold in the winter)

Oh and I got my Phenom to 2.9GHz!  

For those with similar setups here is what I did:

Enabled Cool and Quiet
Disabled Spread Spectrum
Set Multi to 12.5------ (232 x 12.5)
Set Bus to 232 --------(232 x 12.5)
Set CPU Voltage to 1.3 Volts
Set RAM Ratio to 1:1:66
Left HT to Auto

Idles at 34C, Load 44C (Not too bad for a Freezer 64)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes sir, it is.  The drive bay unit from thermal take is very affordable and the ease of installation is great.  However its not that great of a unit when you have it actually in a drive bay.  How me and full have it, mounted outside, which you can do at no extra cost, then it cools rather damn good i would say.  However from experience I rather build my own kit.  But the drivebay is a great kit to start off with.


yeah it sure is hey CP
i was asking ... is the fan on the rad pulling air through it or pushing ....i have mine pulling and the rear case blowing into the rad


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> Nice water cooling setup. Makes me wish I had one, but on second thought... the water would no doubt freeze if the heat were to go out in my house. (Gets cold in the winter)
> 
> Oh and I got my Phenom to 2.9GHz!
> 
> ...


it isn't water man... it is antifreeze... lmao... i should pull out my hydro meter and see how good it is... freezing point that is lol.... but yeah the kit comes with a corrosion free anti-freeze


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah it sure is hey CP
> i was asking ... is the fan on the rad pulling air through it or pushing ....i have mine pulling and the rear case blowing into the rad



yeah the led 120mm is blowing the air out of the case and the other one away from the rad.

As I typed this post, i see why i got slightly higher temps.  LOL.  the hot air going out of the case is going to the rad. 

Which way do you recommend to do it???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> Nice water cooling setup. Makes me wish I had one, but on second thought... the water would no doubt freeze if the heat were to go out in my house. (Gets cold in the winter)
> 
> Oh and I got my Phenom to 2.9GHz!
> 
> ...



not sure who that was intended to, but anyways thanks!!! lol.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> not sure who that was intended to, but anyways thanks!!! lol.



To anyone using a K9A2 Platinum, its BIOS is different from the Asus 790FX. For instance the K9A2 can only go down to 1.3 Volts

And to both of you with the Water Cooling, that's a nice setup


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah the led 120mm is blowing the air out of the case and the other one away from the rad.
> 
> As I typed this post, i see why i got slightly higher temps.  LOL.  the hot air going out of the case is going to the rad.
> 
> Which way do you recommend to do it???


if you look at my pictures you'll see that my rad is far away from the case.... that way the rad draws in cool air from around the rad and not sucking from the back of the case.... you have the rite idea but look closer at my pizx and go from that.... it took me 3 tries to get it rite CP.... but great work man.... love it!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> not sure who that was intended to, but anyways thanks!!! lol.


i think to both of us.... now CP i demand 1000000.00 dollars for using my patten lol!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> if you look at my pictures you'll see that my rad is far away from the case.... that way the rad draws in cool air from around the rad and not sucking from the back of the case.... you have the rite idea but look closer at my pizx and go from that.... it took me 3 tries to get it rite CP.... but great work man.... love it!!!



haha, I shall master it.  Im going to go get some more hardware from my buddy and mount it away further.  At least its mounted, now I just gotta perfect it.  Thanks man, you have been very helpful and supportive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i think to both of us.... now CP i demand 1000000.00 dollars for using my patten lol!!!



haha, no problem, check your account, should be in there already.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, no problem, check your account, should be in there already.


oh baby lmao!!!! ok it's in.... well the defrager is done.... time to test GOW out.... bb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> oh baby lmao!!!! ok it's in.... well the defrager is done.... time to test GOW out.... bb



hehehe, enjoy man, let us know how GOW goes


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I shall master it.  Im going to go get some more hardware from my buddy and mount it away further.  At least its mounted, now I just gotta perfect it.  Thanks man, you have been very helpful and supportive.


hey you've been quite the gent so im sure i speak for the rest of us.... Any time bud


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hehehe, enjoy man, let us know how GOW goes


Foo sure!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey you've been quite the gent so im sure i speak for the rest of us.... Any time bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Kei,  you mind chiming in here.  This guy needs help overclocking his phenom, hes scared of fucking something up, hes not content with his 3d marks score.  Maybe you can just guide him the right way.  THanks man, heres the linkhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=882822&posted=1#post882822


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

FUC^K'N... memory!!! well anyway's... GOW didnt take with the install... i bumped the rig while it was installing and when i tried to run the game it just sat in the splash screen.... happened once b4.... so just did a remove and re-install and all was good.... And one more thing!!!! fuc^n ram caused my first bsod while un-installing GOW....WOW!!!! hey V.... you mind if i snap these POS tracer's in half b4 i send them to ya? lol.... it's all good man... like i said this week i'll send them out to ya.... and don't hate me when they cause ya grief also....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> FUC^K'N... memory!!! well anyway's... GOW didnt take with the install... i bumped the rig while it was installing and when i tried to run the game it just sat in the splash screen.... happened once b4.... so just did a remove and re-install and all was good.... And one more thing!!!! fuc^n ram caused my first bsod while un-installing GOW....WOW!!!! hey V.... you mind if i snap these POS tracer's in half b4 i send them to ya? lol.... it's all good man... like i said this week i'll send them out to ya.... and don't hate me when they cause ya grief also....



why dont you switch back to your corsaire's??  You do have another set right?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, what a party I've been missing. I've got that defragger. Its amazing. You should get the whole program. Its serously the best thing I've got as far as Vista tools and cleaners. Its called Auslogics Boostspeed. 

I need some ideas here. I've got a nice powerful 120mm fan in the back of my case. Its got no leds. Theres another 120mm fan with leds in the front that does a poor job of getting air into the case(at the bottom towards the video cards) but I think if I cut the case a bit, it will help...however if I cut the case I think it might loose a little strength and rigidity. BUT more airflow! So, should I cut the case and keep the fans where they are or just move em around?

My next Q is...I need a nice and quite 80mm fan. You guys know any?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no Full. I'll treat those babys with dignity and love. I'll run them loose at 4.4.4.12.16 2T so they'll be nice and happy. 

DONT KILL EM!! =[ =[ =[


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wow, what a party I've been missing. I've got that defragger. Its amazing. You should get the whole program. Its serously the best thing I've got as far as Vista tools and cleaners. Its called Auslogics Boostspeed.
> 
> I need some ideas here. I've got a nice powerful 120mm fan in the back of my case. Its got no leds. Theres another 120mm fan with leds in the front that does a poor job of getting air into the case(at the bottom towards the video cards) but I think if I cut the case a bit, it will help...however if I cut the case I think it might loose a little strength and rigidity. BUT more airflow! So, should I cut the case and keep the fans where they are or just move em around?
> 
> My next Q is...I need a nice and quite 80mm fan. You guys know any?



Bro, I dont think loosing some rigidity is a big deal, I mean how many times do you move your case.  

About the fan, check out this link, these are fans that do only about 10-15 dba's.  You can sort them by flow rate, noise, and sort it by best rating to see which ones people like the most.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110573+1372726528+1372526580+4024+1373126553&name=10-15+dBA


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> why dont you switch back to your corsaire's??  You do have another set right?


heck i wish.... i sold them the other day with my other mobo and psu....n 6400 black cpu....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> heck i wish.... i sold them the other day with my other mobo and psu....n 6400 black cpu....



 nevermind, I take that back.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wow, what a party I've been missing. I've got that defragger. Its amazing. You should get the whole program. Its serously the best thing I've got as far as Vista tools and cleaners. Its called Auslogics Boostspeed.
> 
> I need some ideas here. I've got a nice powerful 120mm fan in the back of my case. Its got no leds. Theres another 120mm fan with leds in the front that does a poor job of getting air into the case(at the bottom towards the video cards) but I think if I cut the case a bit, it will help...however if I cut the case I think it might loose a little strength and rigidity. BUT more airflow! So, should I cut the case and keep the fans where they are or just move em around?
> 
> My next Q is...I need a nice and quite 80mm fan. You guys know any?


no idea of a 80mm... but can you post a few pic's of the front of your case V.... i kinda modded mine and the air in suckin like mad my friend


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nevermind, I take that back.


just waiting CP on a reply from Patriot ram to see if i can run there sticks in my rig.... no worries thou


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh no Full. I'll treat those babys with dignity and love. I'll run them loose at 4.4.4.12.16 2T so they'll be nice and happy.
> 
> DONT KILL EM!! =[ =[ =[


im sure you'll love them as much as i HATE em lol.... it's all good...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont have a camera. =[


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I dont have a camera. =[


Dam bro get into the 21st century.... ok well i relaxed the timings to and like i said b4.... i will not pump more juice into the sticks.... 2.20v is all.... i was using 4.4.4.10.17 T2
now im at 4.4.4.12.20 T2...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

what case you got V? can you link a pic of what ya got?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999612

I have this fan in my computer parts bin. Its crazy loud but it moves some serious air. Bought it quite some time ago. If I do use this, I'm going to have to hook up a fan controller, which is also in my part bin, and in so doing, add more wires and complexity.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156177&Tpk=raidmax+ninja

This is my exact case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156177&Tpk=raidmax+ninja
> 
> This is my exact case.


just do what i did and remove the two 3.5" grive bay covers and put a nicely cut piece of foam in place and use a Thermaltake adjustable 120mm rear case fan to graw more into the case and back out.... here is what i did...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

what brand and model case it that??


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> what brand and model case it that??


it's a NZXT Hush mid tower case


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

nice, I'm going to cut the case tmrw or maybe figure out how to get more air to the video cards. 

They both sit around the 54C area. give and take 5C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just do what i did and remove the two 3.5" grive bay covers and put a nicely cut piece of foam in place and use a Thermaltake adjustable 120mm rear case fan to graw more into the case and back out.... here is what i did...



nice!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

Kei! I saw you just now surfin the thread! THIS REFERS TO POWER CONSUMPTION!! ON TOPIC!!!


Today I found out some interesting info. 1 Watt per year = $1 or...

a 60 Watt light bulb costs $60 a year to run all year.

a 220 Watt fridge costs $220 a year to run all year.

a 350 Watt PC costs $350 a year to run all year.

So! If this is right even by the slightest...In three years time, which is just about how often I upgrade...I will have banked quite a bit of cash just from running my PC from 350 Watts down to 150 or 180ish...


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2008)

Ha, yea I was checkin in and posting in that thread by Steve. I need sleep...I said I wouldn't go bowling until I felt 100% again...well I went again today. That was D-u-m-b (capital D)...I hurt a lot. Many games 2 days straight after doing my normal workout...all that equals not smart and pain...lots of pain haha

sleep

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 13, 2008)

have a good sleep. maybe tmrw you should be hang out at the pc.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ha, yea I was checkin in and posting in that thread by Steve. I need sleep...I said I wouldn't go bowling until I felt 100% again...well I went again today. That was D-u-m-b (capital D)...I hurt a lot. Many games 2 days straight after doing my normal workout...all that equals not smart and pain...lots of pain haha
> 
> sleep
> 
> K


Ah it does the body good K.... remember no pain no gain lol..... sleep well friends


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 13, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ha, yea I was checkin in and posting in that thread by Steve. I need sleep...I said I wouldn't go bowling until I felt 100% again...well I went again today. That was D-u-m-b (capital D)...I hurt a lot. Many games 2 days straight after doing my normal workout...all that equals not smart and pain...lots of pain haha
> 
> sleep
> 
> K



I went last night, for the 1st time in 3-4 years.  First game I had 137, 2nd game 170 w/ a turkey, and 3rd game 121.  We went outside after the 2nd game for a smoke and I swear I had something on my show cause during the 3rd game I couldn't slide which in turn made me skip several times over the foul line.  I'm very competitive and it was really pissing me off but from the 8th frame on I figured out how to bowl without sliding..2 strikes, a spare, and another strike; better than the 6 or 8's I was getting from 1st-7th frame.  Hope you feel better Kei!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank for going in there Kei, nobody better for that then you!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2008)

hey kenkickr, your case is coming out nice man.  Are you done with it though, or still working on it?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm going to dry ice my phenom/celeron/5000BE soon


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm going to dry ice my phenom/celeron/5000BE soon


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


>



omg lol

g/l

I finallly figured out y this freezone notso elite had i high temps.......
2 of the 4 wires that are connected to the tecs were dangling and kinda not connected......
either my elite got assembled backwards, or this is an extremely poor design.....
will update in a it


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


>



ok well update on that i got an extremely cheasy mobo to run the celeron on so i'm going to just DICE the mobo chipset and find the max FSB it will do hehe stock is 800mhz but i can easily do 1200 wonder what it will no so easily do


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ok well update on that i got an extremely cheasy mobo to run the celeron on so i'm going to just DICE the mobo chipset and find the max FSB it will do hehe stock is 800mhz but i can easily do 1200 wonder what it will no so easily do



make a video....and see if you can get it to make that popping noise.....

lol


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ok well update on that i got an extremely cheasy mobo to run the celeron on so i'm going to just DICE the mobo chipset and find the max FSB it will do hehe stock is 800mhz but i can easily do 1200 wonder what it will no so easily do



Take some crazy pics of your DICE setup man!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Take some crazy pics of your DICE setup man!



i'm thinking pringles container to do it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm thinking pringles container to do it



haha, unique, but gread idea.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey kenkickr, your case is coming out nice man.  Are you done with it though, or still working on it?



Still working on it.  Sanded some more today to smooth out the panels some more and noticed something horrible...a chip in the paint!! So going to sand it all down and start over on the one panel!! Pisses me off!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

cdawall, you should check out this video, it should inspire you even more hehe.

man those temps are nuts


http://youtube.com/watch?v=Swo6TmyDnGc&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Still working on it.  Sanded some more today to smooth out the panels some more and noticed something horrible...a chip in the paint!! So going to sand it all down and start over on the one panel!! Pisses me off!



thats cool bro, it def. is coming out nice.  can't wait till your done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm the only one viewing this thread


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been working for 3 days now to try to flash my 3870's BIOS. I've tried a boot CD, a boot USB and countless methods to get Winflash to work. 

I've tried to get my HDD to partition and make a DOS boot section from that. I cant get any good free programs. This is starting to drive me into the wall. 

Heres the site I used for most my methods: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11

WTF is going on!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I've been working for 3 days now to try to flash my 3870's BIOS. I've tried a boot CD, a boot USB and countless methods to get Winflash to work.
> 
> I've tried to get my HDD to partition and make a DOS boot section from that. I cant get any good free programs. This is starting to drive me into the wall.
> 
> ...



hmmm

don't know if it'll work for your card, but it sure works with my 2900xt.  Have you tried ati flash?  I can do it with my eyes closed now, requires basic DOS skills.

d/l it here.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/855/ATIFlash_3.49.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

here you need this program as well

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44968&highlight=flashing+bios+2900

Read this thread, this is what I used.  Everything you need is in there.  Please make sure it'll work with your card, I don't want to be held responsible for a fried card due to bad flash.

Make sure that when you download the bios editor you download. 1.0.0.1.

Although it says 2900 bios editor, I would try to read around and ask or something, you never know if it works with your card.  I'm just tyring to help as you pretty much gave up on all methods.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

I cant get into dos. All the methods I've tried to make a DOS partition and to boot into it, fails. I get the following errors

No OS found

No disk or something found, something about put the disk back in and press a key


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I cant get into dos. All the methods I've tried to make a DOS partition and to boot into it, fails. I get the following errors
> 
> No OS found
> 
> No disk or something found, something about put the disk back in and press a key



s**t!!!  I don't know bro.  wow now i'm really done. lol.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you have a floppy drive?  I usually just grab a win98 bootdisk image from www.bootdisk.com and create a win98 boot disk and then format another floppy and put atiflash and the bios on there.  That's what I've been doing with my 3870's starting yesterday and just about to pencil mod them.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea, I have no floppy drive, nor have in the past ... ever.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

I set the ATIwinflash program to run in compatibility mode of windows XP sp2 and ran it with admin rights. I get this error.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 14, 2008)

<--- is on a stock cooler again....

/wrists
/wrists
/wrists
/wrists
/wrists
/wrists

the funny part is that the stock cooler is only 5c warmer than the crapzone elite w/ the same clock.....

/wrists
/wrists
/wrists
/wrists
/wrists
/wrists


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I set the ATIwinflash program to run in compatibility mode of windows XP sp2 and ran it with admin rights. I get this error.



don't know what to tell you...

... can anybody with more experience flashing 3800 series cards chime in on this, i'm lost.

Have you tried re installing the app?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

I would of done that first but from what I know, it doesnt install at all. Its just an exe. Whether it installs or not is a guess to me. I dont get a chance to do anything with it. 

Thanks a lot tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I would of done that first but from what I know, it doesnt install at all. Its just an exe. Whether it installs or not is a guess to me. I dont get a chance to do anything with it.
> 
> Thanks a lot tho.



no problem, bro, hopefully someobdy will chime in and help you.  why dont you trying getting a floppy drive, they are cheap, or borrow one


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure if that would help. I have tried a boot-cd, boot-usb drive, and I couldnt get a free program to make a partition on my HDD so that got ruled out too. 

I think I've spent over 24 hours worth of time searching, installing, uninstalling, reinstalling, and disabling windows components and other programs to get this to work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Not sure if that would help. I have tried a boot-cd, boot-usb drive, and I couldnt get a free program to make a partition on my HDD so that got ruled out too.
> 
> I think I've spent over 24 hours worth of time searching, installing, uninstalling, reinstalling, and disabling windows components and other programs to get this to work.



 One thing I can tell you bro, I wish you the best of luck my man.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 14, 2008)

I should have noticed this earlier.  I have never been able to use ATI Winflash in Vista 64.  Don't know why but they have never worked.  I'm would think you have a USB flash drive.  Format it, head over here to setup for flash drive as a bootable drive http://www.weethet.nl/english/hardware_bootfromusbstick.php, grab atiflash http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1123/ATIFlash_3.60.html (extract and throw on your bootable drive) and the 3800 bios. That's all I can do with my system but again I still keep floppies around just for that reason.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

14308. That was with 2.8ghz quad core just a 14x multi. I only changed the multi and the card's clocks. 

And the only way to boost the clocks were through ATi's overdriver and my first card couldnt do more then 823 and 1170.

The second card did 864 and 1350. 

My question is ... how in the world did Kei and Fullinfusion get 2k more points on me when they only really have a small gain on me...


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 15, 2008)

Could be the CPU Mhz creating the difference.  That's like someone with a 3Ghz Core 2 Duo or Quad killing us due to the cpu architecture as well.  Maybe talk Kei or Fullinfusion into downclocking for a min and see what there scores are.  I remember when I switched from the 6000 X2 @ 3.3Ghz to the Phenom 9850 @ stock and seeing an increase in score.

I wish I could run 3dMark06 in Vista X64 but I constantly get that OpenAL error, even after installing the OpenAL patch.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

Full, Kei and I all have the exact same setup except for the memory and cooling methods. Oh and now cards. But Full has a 3870x2 and kei had these two cards that I know have. (he sold me one) So Kei and I should have just about the same score.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2008)

hey "V", if i'm not mistaken at least I think Kei is running slightly higher CPU clocks.  3d Mark is very CPU dependant, and I learned this from Kei himself in another thread.  Maybe the slightly higher clocks yield to that.  Why don't you try pushing your CPU a bit more and see what happens.


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> I didn't go for the max clocks I've ever gotten I just wanted to prove my theory to myself that I can pull a little over approximately 400 marks out of my @ss by overclocking the PCI Bus clock itself with no other changes.
> 
> You already saw what I did with the last round of clocks and how I beat my previous 15,901 score (up to 15,907) with significantly lower graphics card clocks by just raising the PCI Bus clock. Well I decided to do it again and so far I'm 3 for 3 now. I did it on the 2.9Ghz Kuma setting with 850-1200 gpu clocks(up from 880-1300 gpu clocls & 12,479 score to 12,898), then on the 3.0Ghz Agena setting with 850-1200 gpu clocks (up from 850-1200 gpu clocks & 15,474 score to 15,907), and now again on the 3.0Ghz Agena setting with 880-1300 gpu clocks to 16,058 so far.
> 
> ...



Well Vis, you know that my tests were done at a speed of 3.0Ghz (2.966Ghz) which is higher than what you're at and will give me a nice boost in score by itself. The clocks I was using for the last 16k run were 880-1300 on both cards (including the one I sent you). Well...look here for the specs for that score...

Phenom Agena mode @ 2.966Ghz
Memory 1141Mhz 4-5-5-15 2T (ganged I forgot to run an unganged test)
Northbridge 2.354Ghz
HT Link 2.14Ghz
HT Bus 214Mhz
PCI Bus 105Mhz
PCI Latency 128 (I forgot to tune that completely but it turned out okay)
CPU Tweak enabled

You just need to spend some more time with the settings and you'll get a monster score as well even without going all the way to 3Ghz or better (I never tested at 3.1Ghz but you know I can run it). On 2.966Ghz setting I ran with the 4850 I scored 14,295 on the first test w/o really any special tuning yet. I think I can get more from the card but I haven't put much effort into trying yet as I'm enjoying the card too much and I'm waiting for the actual drivers for the card to be released from ATi (remember there are still no official drivers for the 4000 series...crazy huh?).

Remember even on 850-1200Mhz clocks I score 15,907 at 3Ghz so it probably won't take super high clocks for you to break 15k I think. 

K

*Edit:* As for Full's score...well that's down to he has even higher clocks than I do on his Phenom (for that test) and well.....he's got the benchmarking king...3870x2, it's got the world record for a reason


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2008)

The secret to super high scores is indeed cpu clocks though as they have a HUGE impact on this benchmark just like Chicken said.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

yea, I just tried my highest CPU clocks I've ever got stable which is 2,808mhz. and I actually just got a lower score then the one I just posted. 13,889.

I also got rivatuner to try to change both my cards clocks and fan speeds and that didnt turn out too well. I got my fans set nicely but the clocks just arnt working very well. 

Oh well, just wanted to see the numbers.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

By the way, does both my cards need to be at the same clocks? Does it help if it is?


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Vis, if you're looking for a few hundred more points you may find luck in the PCI Bus speeds. Remember I got approx 405 points from getting the PCI clock just right. It'll take time because it's a lot of tests to do but hey you'll gain points more than likely.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2008)

And no your cards don't have to be at the same clocks, I've run staggered settings before with no problems I just put them the same just because.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you budday.

I need some ideas of some good mmorpgs. A friend and I are getting tired of COD4 and most my other games arnt ... uhm ... internet friendly if that makes things clear? (hahaha)

I need a good game to play online till Left 4 Dead, Starcraft 2, or Diablo 3 comes out.


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2008)

*sigh* on that you're on your own...haha sorry I don't really know any 

on that sad note I'm off for today...sleep well all

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2008)

Kei said:


> *sigh* on that you're on your own...haha sorry I don't really know any
> 
> on that sad note I'm off for today...sleep well all
> 
> K



likewise mate!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2008)

hey full, I finally got to mount the rad further back, I wasn't able to game, that thing was getting all the heat from the case.  I mounted it further back on three screws, I will go get another one tomorrow and finish it off then snap a few pics for you to see.  Now I can actually game without overheating issues.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 14308. That was with 2.8ghz quad core just a 14x multi. I only changed the multi and the card's clocks.
> 
> And the only way to boost the clocks were through ATi's overdriver and my first card couldnt do more then 823 and 1170.
> 
> ...




hey wut about me?? i had a 15k almost 16 on stock hd3870s....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea, wtf, monkey? Are you testing with 3ghz tho?

Oh and I just got a fake 9950BE. I call it fake cause its just my 9850BE with a 13 multi. Epic win/fail.


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, wtf, monkey? Are you testing with 3ghz tho?
> 
> Oh and I just got a fake 9950BE. I call it fake cause its just my 9850BE with a 13 multi. Epic win/fail.



Haha, that's what I use for my official quad core low power setting. I started that when I first heard about the Engineering sample Phenoms that came running at 2.6Ghz with 2.0Ghz NB/HT Links. 

After I saw those in the Phenom beginnings that was my goal to hit on all my Phenoms and it's a very good setting to run daily. I'm at 147W right now while being on the internet and all the normal programs running in the background. While playing music and having motoring software, being on the internet I only run a whopping 151W which is fantastic. Also at 100% cpu load according to Legit Reviews way of testing (that's using POV Beta 3.7) I run 213W which is far less than what the real 9950 runs (242W). I'd say those numbers are pretty damn awesome considering in the same test a Q6600 (2.4Ghz stock) runs 149W idle and 197W at 100% load. Not bad considering I don't run Cool 'N' Quiet or the low power thing like the Intel's and AMD's setups.

I'm very proud 

Btw...guys that meter I use (P3 Energy monitor) is only $14 at newegg this week. 

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Thank you budday.
> 
> I need some ideas of some good mmorpgs. A friend and I are getting tired of COD4 and most my other games arnt ... uhm ... internet friendly if that makes things clear? (hahaha)
> 
> I need a good game to play online till Left 4 Dead, Starcraft 2, or Diablo 3 comes out.



css!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

Good news!!  Today my boss needed to make an order but was kinda short so he asked me if I needed anything.  I said, "A CPU cooler."  We can't get Xigmatek but can get OCZ, so I ordered the best next thing from reviews that I've seen...OCZ VEndetta 2.  When I get it I'll turn the A/C on and do some comparisons between it and my soon to be new cooler. Here's a link, http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_vendetta_2_cpu_cooler, and it's costing me, dear I say, 37 bucks.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

just got my 780G up and running and god you have no idea how muhc better this onboard is better than a 6200TC

its runnign my phenom @2.8ghz right now


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

They are awsome chipsets!  We've setup quite a few budget systems and a few people that watch video or games have complimented on them, especially the people that just bought a new system from us a year ago and are upgrading another one in the house(our old 6150-7025 chipset boards).


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> They are awsome chipsets!  We've setup quite a few budget systems and a few people that watch video or games have complimented on them, especially the people that just bought a new system from us a year ago and are upgrading another one in the house(our old 6150-7025 chipset boards).



easily took my phenom to 2.8ghz and the onboard is @700mhz


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 16, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, wtf, monkey? Are you testing with 3ghz tho?
> 
> Oh and I just got a fake 9950BE. I call it fake cause its just my 9850BE with a 13 multi. Epic win/fail.



yeppers here they are.....

231x13@1.328v=3003

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=389712













single card w/o xfire: 12368





xfire:15324


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Good news!!  Today my boss needed to make an order but was kinda short so he asked me if I needed anything.  I said, "A CPU cooler."  We can't get Xigmatek but can get OCZ, so I ordered the best next thing from reviews that I've seen...OCZ VEndetta 2.  When I get it I'll turn the A/C on and do some comparisons between it and my soon to be new cooler. Here's a link, http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_vendetta_2_cpu_cooler, and it's costing me, dear I say, 37 bucks.



nice man, cooler looks badass.  Can't wait to see what results you can pump out with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2008)

servermonkey, nice scores bro.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full, I finally got to mount the rad further back, I wasn't able to game, that thing was getting all the heat from the case.  I mounted it further back on three screws, I will go get another one tomorrow and finish it off then snap a few pics for you to see.  Now I can actually game without overheating issues.


why you have so much heat in the case?
i put my hand inbehind the case and it's real cool air exhausting out... the only thing giving off any heat is the ram and a tad off the top of the gpu.... the x2 pushes all the air from the gpu out the back of the case.....do you have your small fan hooked up to the nb pipe? i do and i also removed the mempipe cooler.... i found the NB was getting to hot and giving me sudden crashes... but since i've done a fresh o/s install i havent had any problems at all..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

Well for poOp's and giggles im trying this settup... since my memory FSB is a bitch for getting the memory up i figured I'd just bump the cpu multi and x11 the HT link as well as the NB memory frequency... its running @ 2200MHz on both... well time to try a few benchies and see how it works... considering i would run the fsb 223x13.5 and memory @ 800..(892mhz)T2.. and the HT and NB link speeds were 2230mhz... i gave up 30MHz for the nb and ht link but got a big boost in the memory department... well let's see what happens..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

Read delay..(1.0 memory clocks)
what is the read delay... i changed it to 1 and the system seems faster... i ran memtest and never got any errors...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Well for poOp's and giggles im trying this settup... since my memory FSB is a bitch for getting the memory up i figured I'd just bump the cpu multi and x11 the HT link as well as the NB memory frequency... its running @ 2200MHz on both... well time to try a few benchies and see how it works... considering i would run the fsb 223x13.5 and memory @ 800..(892mhz)T2.. and the HT and NB link speeds were 2230mhz... i gave up 30MHz for the nb and ht link but got a big boost in the memory department... well let's see what happens..


well the tests seem to be the same... only about 30 points higher in science mark.... and gaming i didnt see any difference...soooo back to my 223x13.5 settup... have a great day guy's


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

not bad for onboard


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> not bad for onboard


yeah foo sure CD... nice man...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah foo sure CD... nice man...



i'm oging to try for 100% on my onboard


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm oging to try for 100% on my onboard



 giver man.... lets see what that baby can do!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> giver man.... lets see what that baby can do!



wont run 1ghz but got 900 stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> wont run 1ghz but got 900 stable


better than nothing hey.... nice... i just tipped me rad ... never did it even after the install of the h20 kit... dam you should have seen the bubbles that purged into the res.... i guess since the in ond output of the rad is at the bottom it traps the air at the top of the rad... i was able to get 8c cooler by just doing that... i think mabey i should redo the fittings with plumbers tape to be sure it isn't seeping air into the system slowly.... you think also it would be ok to loosen the res cap just so the system doesn't pressurize... i loosened the cap slowly and she was hissing air for a bit....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> why you have so much heat in the case?
> i put my hand inbehind the case and it's real cool air exhausting out... the only thing giving off any heat is the ram and a tad off the top of the gpu.... the x2 pushes all the air from the gpu out the back of the case.....do you have your small fan hooked up to the nb pipe? i do and i also removed the mempipe cooler.... i found the NB was getting to hot and giving me sudden crashes... but since i've done a fresh o/s install i havent had any problems at all..



naw bro I dont have the small fan hooked up.  does that do anything?  I dont know why its soo hott.   I gotta also put the 120mm in the front on again, i took it off to see something and never put it back, I forgot.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

well i remember a day i was telling Kei that the 0801 bios was the best for me...well mabey with the old ram... 
now im on the 1002 version and it gave me a few more Mhz for the core... stable all day too..
I guess some changes like other bios versions and others like other's
well this is my new 24/7 settup..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw bro I dont have the small fan hooked up.  does that do anything?  I dont know why its soo hott.   I gotta also put the 120mm in the front on again, i took it off to see something and never put it back, I forgot.


Get it on silly boy!!!! it keeps the power phase cool as well as the NB and SB.... its a must for me... just place your hand on the NB and feel how hot it runs.... then hook up the small fan and let it run for a few min and place your hand back on it and you will see its cooler... that little fan is for when your using h20 or another passive cooling system... your cpu fan used to keep it cool but now the fan is gone it has a hard time keeping cool... i just plugged it into the CPU plug an the mobo..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Get it on silly boy!!!! it keeps the power phase cool as well as the NB and SB.... its a must for me... just place your hand on the NB and feel how hot it runs.... then hook up the small fan and let it run for a few min and place your hand back on it and you will see its cooler... that little fan is for when your using h20 or another passive cooling system... your cpu fan used to keep it cool but now the fan is gone it has a hard time keeping cool... i just plugged it into the CPU plug an the mobo..



I will do the same now as well as a few changes I had in mind.  The little fan is hard to get on though.  I treid before my cpu cooler.  But then never did again since the thermaltake was huge.  Anyhow, Ill post in a few when I get hooked up correctly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

well full.  I went ahead and put the adjustable 120mm that came with the system back on the back of the rad blowing in.  I have a regular 120mm just blowing out of the case.  The Rad is alos farther back as i mentioned a few days ago.  I put a 120mm in the front as well.  Oh and can't forget the little fan is on as well on the board.  So so far temps are a lot cooler.  i say about 6-8ºc.  God I should have done this a long time ago, I get lazy sometimes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well full.  I went ahead and put the adjustable 120mm that came with the system back on the back of the rad blowing in.  I have a regular 120mm just blowing out of the case.  The Rad is alos farther back as i mentioned a few days ago.  I put a 120mm in the front as well.  Oh and can't forget the little fan is on as well on the board.  So so far temps are a lot cooler.  i say about 6-8ºc.  God I should have done this a long time ago, I get lazy sometimes.


ah sweet CP.... im having problems myself with ati driver 8.6
i crash (bsod) at start up and now im giving the 8.7 beta a whirl... so far so good @3.05


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

i havent bothered to upgrade to 8.7.  still on 8.6


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

AaHhh... much better this driver is... my 226x13.5 is stable once again with this CAT 8.7 beta
dam they went backwards with the 8.6 from all the complaints i've seen in different forums...
well this 8.7 is suppose to give the 3870x2 a boost from what I've seen... about bloody time!!
So CP... you should be able to get a bit more outa your o/c now that your cooling the 3 pieces of hardware hey?
i cant remember what they call the thing the small fan hooks to... it's the 8+2 phase power.. not sure.... mabey someone can correct me here.... good luck CP


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i haven't bothered to upgrade to 8.7.  still on 8.6


the 8.5 was totally stable but had its issues... 8.6 was a bsod... and the 8.7 is sweet so far ...


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Nevermind. I cant even make a bootable USB device. so screw it. I'll just unplug the power to one card unless I need it.




http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/browse.php?c=21

a bunch of boot utills


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> the 8.5 was totally stable but had its issues... 8.6 was a bsod... and the 8.7 is sweet so far ...



did they release 8.7 yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> AaHhh... much better this driver is... my 226x13.5 is stable once again with this CAT 8.7 beta
> dam they went backwards with the 8.6 from all the complaints i've seen in different forums...
> well this 8.7 is suppose to give the 3870x2 a boost from what I've seen... about bloody time!!
> So CP... you should be able to get a bit more outa your o/c now that your cooling the 3 pieces of hardware hey?
> i cant remember what they call the thing the small fan hooks to... it's the 8+2 phase power.. not sure.... mabey someone can correct me here.... good luck CP



thanks man, but its my ram that is the bottleneck, no matter how cool it runs, i have to slow it down to run anything higher than 3.3ghz.  I will get new ram soon, then i will push this baby to the max before going with the phenom.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> the 8.5 was totally stable but had its issues... 8.6 was a bsod... and the 8.7 is sweet so far ...



i think ill do some upgrading tonight.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> did they release 8.7 yet?


no in a day or so im sure it will be out.... im just using the 8.7 beta SM


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no in a day or so im sure it will be out.... im just using the 8.7 beta SM



i think i just may do some upgrades as well muah hahahahahs


omg 8.7 ftw!!!!!!!!!!!! w00000t


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

hey guy and gurls? what do u think about this mobo...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136041


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome back jbunch.

Hey guys, I just got my 9850BE, just wanted some info if anybody has any on the manufacture date.
JAAFB AA 0812APAW
9539774D80178


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow...did this thread derail or what??

I was there when Kei started this thing, lost track between the 4 Phenom 9850BE's that I was testing, and then WHAMMO! 88 PAGES!

In all actuality, I only read the first 4 pages and then hit LAST, not realizing that there were 88 pages! (so did I miss alot?)

In any case, I finally found the right stepping for me.  It's a JAAFB AA 0316GPMW and is capable of 2.5GHz at 1.074V stable, as well as 3.15GHz at 1.324V - both dual instance of Orthos StressPrime at priority10 stable for 24 hours.





With these Phenoms, even the exact same stepping won't behave exactly the same on the same rig, and I haven't figured out exactly why, but as always, stepping is ALL IMPORTANT for stability at either high clock speeds, or low voltages (and together!)

Psychlone


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey guy and gurls? what do u think about this mobo...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136041



It's a bit overpriced for a 790FX board and from what I know it's not very reliable. If you're going to buy a DFI 790FX get the cheaper M2RS -a much more reliable board.


Oh and:

The 790FX Boards to buy are the: MSI K9A2 Platinum, DFI LanParty M2RS, and the Asus M3A32 MVP.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey guy and gurls? what do u think about this mobo...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136041


id wait and get the new asus mobo with the 790gx chipset SM


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Wow...did this thread derail or what??
> 
> I was there when Kei started this thing, lost track between the 4 Phenom 9850BE's that I was testing, and then WHAMMO! 88 PAGES!
> 
> ...


ah no two identical components will react the same...... nothing is the same... even if it comes from the same batch...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> id wait and get the new asus mobo with the 790gx chipset SM



double that, if not then just get what I think most people run and is a very popular and known choice, the ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe.  I recommend it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Kei you sure the patriot pc9600 1200mhz memory will work?
Patriot sent me an e-mail saying they will work but at only the lowest setting in 1200 (1066mhz) mode... does that make any sense to you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

goodnight ladies, i'm off to bed.  Talk to you'll tomorrow.


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 17, 2008)

^ You can always increase the MHz by increasing the FSB...I've had my 8500C5D v1.1 Dominators at 1195MHz stable while testing, so maybe that's where Kei was going with that.

Just out of curiousity, what ICs are on those Patriot sticks?  Version/model numbers?? - you may have some killer sticks there, but it doesn't matter anyway, you can still hit 1200+ MHz by increasing the FSB and lowering the CPU multi, the HT and NB to compensate...

Psychlone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

Man this effing sucks.  Around 2:30am freaking cops are almost knocking down my door, looks like some black asshole, decided he needed some money for drugs and broke into my car.  They/he tried to take my HID's, my sound system and my radio but had to run off because he was spotted.  Now I got a broken window and a car full of wires and shit everywhere.  Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> It's a bit overpriced for a 790FX board and from what I know it's not very reliable. If you're going to buy a DFI 790FX get the cheaper M2RS -a much more reliable board.
> 
> 
> Oh and:
> ...



I got the Asus M3A32 MVP and luv it, the major issue w/ it is that all the bioses (f7) suck



fullinfusion said:


> id wait and get the new asus mobo with the 790gx chipset SM



thats been running thru my head tooo

on a diff note....

I just ran two benchmarks...the only diff between the two was ganged vs unganged

ganged got a higher mark by 80pts......


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man this effing sucks.  Around 2:30am freaking cops are almost knocking down my door, looks like some black asshole, decided he needed some money for drugs and broke into my car.  They/he tried to take my HID's, my sound system and my radio but had to run off because he was spotted.  Now I got a broken window and a car full of wires and shit everywhere.  Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


WOW man.... sorry to hear that.... i hope things are ok...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Man this effing sucks.  Around 2:30am freaking cops are almost knocking down my door, looks like some black asshole, decided he needed some money for drugs and broke into my car.  They/he tried to take my HID's, my sound system and my radio but had to run off because he was spotted.  Now I got a broken window and a car full of wires and shit everywhere.  Just thought I'd share this with you guys.



when you got shit goin on like that its time to move, that or have a shotgun.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I got the Asus M3A32 MVP and luv it, the major issue w/ it is that all the bioses (f7) suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i've been running the 1002 bios all day and didn't care for it by the end of my tests.. im back at 0801 and just trying a few diff combos.... i just gang the memory and leave it till i need to convert dvd's....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> ^ You can always increase the MHz by increasing the FSB...I've had my 8500C5D v1.1 Dominators at 1195MHz stable while testing, so maybe that's where Kei was going with that.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what ICs are on those Patriot sticks?  Version/model numbers?? - you may have some killer sticks there, but it doesn't matter anyway, you can still hit 1200+ MHz by increasing the FSB and lowering the CPU multi, the HT and NB to compensate...
> 
> Psychlone


yeah i know all about the bus speeds and all that good stuff... i dont have the Patriot yet.... im still on the up n up, so it's a toss up between Dominator 8500... and the Patriot sticks... im kinda leaning towards the patriot since the timings are a little tighter then the Dom's... 4.4.4.12 vs 4.4.4.15... the Dom's do require smaller voltages though but the patriot seems like the real winner... just waiting on Kei since he has those type.... i however will never be pumping the bus speeds up to get that high unless i go with an intel quad and mobo next time around


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> when you got shit goin on like that its time to move, that or have a shotgun.


Just get a little yappy dog and a DB shotty lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW man.... sorry to hear that.... i hope things are ok...



yeah bro.  Thanks.  At least they caught the fucker, he was white though.  Hispanic.  There was more though, but at least with one in custody i'm sure they'll squeeze what they need out of him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Just get a little yappy dog and a DB shotty lol...



LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> when you got shit goin on like that its time to move, that or have a shotgun.



a shotgun??  Man, i'm going to wire a bomb in that fucker and if I catch somebody in the act, im'ma nuke them!!!!!!!!  hahahaha


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> a shotgun??  Man, i'm going to wire a bomb in that fucker and if I catch somebody in the act, im'ma nuke them!!!!!!!!  hahahaha



Why not make it interesting!  Setup two wires from the battery, one on + and one on -, then setup a puddle on the driver side floor board with one wire in the puddle and the other just laying on a pedal and a camera outside of the car close enough for detail but far enough they will not notice.  Since car jackers and thefts are dumb asses I'm sure they'll break in and be all hasty in the process and knock the other wire into the puddle w/ their feet/shoes in it and get the shock of their life/death!!


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah i know all about the bus speeds and all that good stuff... i dont have the Patriot yet.... im still on the up n up, so it's a toss up between Dominator 8500... and the Patriot sticks... im kinda leaning towards the patriot since the timings are a little tighter then the Dom's... 4.4.4.12 vs 4.4.4.15... the Dom's do require smaller voltages though but the patriot seems like the real winner... just waiting on Kei since he has those type.... i however will never be pumping the bus speeds up to get that high unless i go with an intel quad and mobo next time around



Don't buy into the hype of 'tighter timings' - there's alot more to it than tight timings, and in fact, in my 15 years of testing, the tighter the stock timings - the worse overclock you can attain.

If you could guarantee specific RAM (and I mean literally handpicked) - this would be the perfect scenario, as you would end up with some D9 ICs that would allow for an amazing overclock...my 8500C5D Dominators are version 1.1 (handpicked by me, cost the same as ordering from a company, etc.) and are stable at 1195MHz without a voltage increase (2.1V) at stock SPD. - This is what a good set of D9's will get you...so it's *not* just all about the tightest timings.  There are threads around that give you all the information you need to find D9 ICs - google for D9 Buyer's Guide and give it some more thought before just buying RAM on because of it's latencies.



servermonkey said:


> I just ran two benchmarks...the only diff between the two was ganged vs unganged
> 
> ganged got a higher mark by 80pts......



You realize what Ganging is, right?  So far, all the benchmarks out there aren't determining the correct value for UN-ganged memory, hence the higher scores for ganged.  If you're into scores for bragging rights, Ganged is for you, if you're into performance, UN-ganged is the only way to go!!!



Beninem @ TeamATi because he said it best back in November]The Barcelona family which includes Phenom has two integrated memory controllers which are called "DCT"s in the dev guides that can be configured to work independently which is "non-ganged" or together which is called "ganged". The ganged mode is 1x128 bit which links the two DCTs together to emulate a single dual-channel DCT (which is 128 bits wide hence the 1x128). Sandra is reporting this as the fastest configuration because it runs a single-threaded test which only requires one virtual "DCT" anyway. A multi-threaded app would be likely to contend for the single ganged memory resource and therefore suffer a performance penalty vs. the unganged mode. Also said:


> yeah i've been running the 1002 bios all day and didn't care for it by the end of my tests.. im back at 0801 and just trying a few diff combos.... i just gang the memory and leave it till i need to convert dvd's....



I'm using BIOS 1102 and haven't found a single thing wrong with it.  In fact, it has more options and is more stable for me than 1002 or 801 (hit F4 while in there and see hidden options pop up - then do the same for 1102 and you'll understand what I'm talking about) - 1102 is perfectly stable at my overclock of 3.15GHz, 1.32V, 2100HT, 2310NB, but it still exhibits the same characteristics as the older iterations with voltage leak, ripple, etc. - I just compensate for it.

Good luck guys...

Psychlone


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning K...


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Kei you sure the patriot pc9600 1200mhz memory will work?
> Patriot sent me an e-mail saying they will work but at only the lowest setting in 1200 (1066mhz) mode... does that make any sense to you?



That's just a round about way of saying that the ram works but you have to overclock to that level since we can't use the ECC profiles that will automatically do it. It doesn't matter you'll still get huge speed out of them just like anyone else. Also I'm running the PC9200 ram (1150Mhz) not the PC9600 ram (1200Mhz). Both are extremely good though from the reviews I've read and my own experience.



Chicken Patty said:


> Man this effing sucks.  Around 2:30am freaking cops are almost knocking down my door, looks like some black asshole, decided he needed some money for drugs and broke into my car.  They/he tried to take my HID's, my sound system and my radio but had to run off because he was spotted.  Now I got a broken window and a car full of wires and shit everywhere.  Just thought I'd share this with you guys.



That really sucks Chicken, but at least they caught the person that did it. The 'shocker' isn't a bad idea haha...nah seriously though don't put yourself in jail just get a dog/wolf 



servermonkey said:


> I just ran two benchmarks...the only diff between the two was ganged vs unganged
> 
> ganged got a higher mark by 80pts......



Indeed there aren't a whole lot of benchmarks that are multithreaded thus you'll get higher scores in ganged mode for a lot of benchmarks. Note though that your score difference isn't really that much higher than with unganged...the big thing though is when you're doing a benchmark that IS multithreaded that score won't be very close between ganged vs. unganged.

I ran two tests for you in Everest Ultimate's Photoworxx test which is a multithreaded test so you can see how large a difference it can make. The first test was done using 4 cores at my daily 2.6Ghz low power setting, and the second test was done at only 2 cores at the same setting (you can choose in the program how many cores it'll use for the test).

Please note that the 4 core 2.6Ghz test is scored _much_ higher than the 4 Core 3Ghz test using 1066 ram. The 2.6Ghz setting uses only 800Mhz unganged with 4-4-4-12 CR2 timings (not even CR1) and the Northbridge and HT Link are indeed still at stock 2.0Ghz. That 3Ghz test is an overclocked setting for the complete system but it's using only ganged memory so it's far far far slower.

Even larger of a shock is when I disable two cores and run a head to head test against the 2.6Ghz setting vs. a monster 3.1Ghz setting both using 800Mhz ram this time but the 3.1Ghz setting was using a full clocked setting of...

Phenom X2 @ 3.1Ghz (Kuma mode 214*14.5x)
Ram 856Mhz 4-4-*3*-*7* *CR1*
Northbridge 2.354Ghz
HT Link 2.14Ghz
CPU Tweak *enabled*
Ganged memory controllers
vs.

Phenom X2 @ 2.6Ghz (Kuma mode 200*13x)
Ram 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 CR2 (stock)
Northbridge 2.0Ghz (stock)
HT Link 2.0Ghz (stock)
CPU Tweak disabled
Unganged memory controllers

If you look at the specs alone then obviously the 3.1Ghz setting should completely wipe the floor with the 2.6Ghz setting no questions asked. As you can clearly see that was not the case...not even close.

K

Edit: There are indeed two images sry the 2nd image is cropped to show the specific 3.1Ghz vs 2.6Ghz test I mentioned and it's a small thumbnail but I assure you it's right next to the big one.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> good morning K...



Good morning Full


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Good morning Full


i see ya sitting in the room hehe... just noticed at the bottom of the screen who's in the room.... Busted haha JJ


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah Full, on the Patriot timings I wouldn't be terribly worried at all as mine are 'only' rated for 1150Mhz 5-5-5-12 CR2 (if you can call that 'only'). As you've all seen I can take it to 4-5-5-15 at 1150Mhz with no problems whatsoever. Remember that our bios does _not_ have options to go with timings tighter than 4-5-5-15 in 1066Mhz mode so that's the best you can possibly do at those speeds unless you can get the bus speed up to that level (266Mhz or higher) and use the 800Mhz mode and go with whatever timings you want. Of course that causes other issues as not all of us can achieve their max clocks at those speeds anyway. Perhaps I'll try 1066Mhz ram settings and see if I can indeed get 4-4-4-12 or better at those bus speeds but I doubt it. I can easily run that bus speed but I don't know if it'll let me do the ram at that speed using that bus speed...guess we'll see?

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i see ya sitting in the room hehe... just noticed at the bottom of the screen who's in the room.... Busted haha JJ



Hahahaha, these forums are just like xbox live! They tell you everything except what the person had for breakfast but I hear that'll be in a patch later. 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

> That really sucks Chicken, but at least they caught the person that did it. The 'shocker' isn't a bad idea haha...nah seriously though don't put yourself in jail just get a dog/wolf







yea man.  Anyhow today I connected my HID's again and vacuumed the interior.  Put the pieces back together.  So i only have to see what they broke in my amplifier because my subs aren't working, and put the window.  Which luckily i had a spare. I live in an apartment building, so I can't have any animals, and hell no I will not go to jail for some idiot like lastnight, thats what the cops are here for.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

you know Kei i stumbled across some thing last night... USB... Hi speed... full speed... the bios only marks it to run full speed... what a nub i am... i changed it to Hi speed and what a diff the 360 controller made in GOW!! heck i could really move fast with it on Hi speed... it also seemed to make the game run better... well i guess lol... the system isn't waiting forever for a signal...
i think im going to give the 1102 bios a test run today... any pointers on the hidden F4 settings that i should pay close attention to?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2008)

hey CP glad it all worked out for ya.... dont ya have an alarm system?
i use a Viper for my Roush stang... ppl get about 3ft to the car and they get warned to stay away lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont have anything in my car cause of that. I have only one CD at a time and my radar detector but even then its prolly not my speakers and radio they want. Its the car itself. I have a killswitch setup under the driverside steering wheel and I flip off when Im at a bad area or just dont feel like rolling up the windows when I run into a store for 10 min.

Its cool to see more phenom ppl coming to the party. =]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey CP glad it all worked out for ya.... dont ya have an alarm system?
> i use a Viper for my Roush stang... ppl get about 3ft to the car and they get warned to stay away lol...



It has the factory anti theft, which is not all that great.  My next upgrade will def. be a alarm system though, for sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I dont have anything in my car cause of that. I have only one CD at a time and my radar detector but even then its prolly not my speakers and radio they want. Its the car itself. I have a killswitch setup under the driverside steering wheel and I flip off when Im at a bad area or just dont feel like rolling up the windows when I run into a store for 10 min.
> 
> Its cool to see more phenom ppl coming to the party. =]



haha talking about kill switch, my buddy had an Integra and the kill switch was his seatbelt!!!!  If you weren't buckled, you couldn't drive the car lol, that was great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

heres one I snapped from my bedroom last night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Why not make it interesting!  Setup two wires from the battery, one on + and one on -, then setup a puddle on the driver side floor board with one wire in the puddle and the other just laying on a pedal and a camera outside of the car close enough for detail but far enough they will not notice.  Since car jackers and thefts are dumb asses I'm sure they'll break in and be all hasty in the process and knock the other wire into the puddle w/ their feet/shoes in it and get the shock of their life/death!!



hahahahaha, dude you have a wild imagination 

no thanks, I like my car.  I was just kidding about actually putting a bomb, you got a bit excited about it heheheh.  That was hilarious.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

I have my RX-7 setup so that you can't use the ignition or the fuel w/o using two seperate switches that aren't out in the open. Very useful I think...then again it's not the easiest thing to do stealing an RX-7 cuz it's not like it'd be too hard to find with only a few running around at any given time. I also don't have any audio equipment in the car right now and when I do put something back in there it'll look as close to 100% stock as I can get it as that's the way I like my car to look because I love being discrete and it keeps prying eyes away from the car.

Now then, onto more happy news I'm also happy to see more people joining the Phenom party. It seems like over the past couple weeks people are getting dare I say it more excited about AMD and Phenoms as well. It's nice to see as they really didn't know what they were missing if they only read benchmark results from certain questionable sites. Then again forum posts had something to do with the bad rep the Phenom's had for a while...not enough threads like this one to show people the truth.

Welcome to the party guys...I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay.

K

Edit: I forgot to mention that not may people would fit in my RX-7 anyway as even though it's a stock seat it's adjusted to my specific body size and there is no seat adjuster so that might make it hard to drive . It also stops people with no driving skills from asking can I drive...."see dude I'd let you and everything but the seat won't move" hahahahahahaha, I feel so dirty right now.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha talking about kill switch, my buddy had an Integra and the kill switch was his seatbelt!!!!  If you weren't buckled, you couldn't drive the car lol, that was great.



Dude...I think I just found a new spot for my ignition switch hahahaha. Sweet idea, I like using stock functions that most people wouldn't think about for things like that, but I hadn't thought of that one before.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> I have my RX-7 setup so that you can't use the ignition or the fuel w/o using two seperate switches that aren't out in the open. Very useful I think...then again it's not the easiest thing to do stealing an RX-7 cuz it's not like it'd be too hard to find with only a few running around at any given time. I also don't have any audio equipment in the car right now and when I do put something back in there it'll look as close to 100% stock as I can get it as that's the way I like my car to look because I love being discrete and it keeps prying eyes away from the car.
> 
> Now then, onto more happy news I'm also happy to see more people joining the Phenom party. It seems like over the past couple weeks people are getting dare I say it more excited about AMD and Phenoms as well. It's nice to see as they really didn't know what they were missing if they only read benchmark results from certain questionable sites. Then again forum posts had something to do with the bad rep the Phenom's had for a while...not enough threads like this one to show people the truth.
> 
> ...




hahaha. What model RX-7 you have, 2nd gen, 3rd gen????


Anyhow about the phenoms, I dying to get one but i think i might wait for the 45nm to be released, they seem to be pretty darn good.  What do you guys think?  Plus I will be getting new RAM soon, then that will allow me to push my CPU a bit higher.  maybe 3.5 or so, so I can kind of enjoy it for a few more months until the 45nm arrive.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha. What model RX-7 you have, 2nd gen, 3rd gen????
> 
> 
> Anyhow about the phenoms, I dying to get one but i think i might wait for the 45nm to be released, they seem to be pretty darn good.  What do you guys think?  Plus I will be getting new RAM soon, then that will allow me to push my CPU a bit higher.  maybe 3.5 or so, so I can kind of enjoy it for a few more months until the 45nm arrive.



I own a 2nd gen RX-7 right now as I like those more for street/track cars over the 3rd gen. They're a lot more fun to drive as the 3rd gen was just a tick too track focused (then again since the FC they were trying to make a racecar for the street) to be truly enjoyed on the street...sure it's ridiculously fast but not as much fun on a backroad because you can't truly exploit it. I may buy an RX-8 this/next year though to have something I can drive all year with a rotary in it and it's more fun than the FD as well even though it's slightly slower in a straight (it's still way more than enough for the street).

Anyway I'm buying a 45nm Phenom as well (I buy all the revisions of them it seems haha) as they seem to be a rather large jump over the Phenoms we have right now which are already crazy fast. Since it's not too far off I don't think it's a bad idea to hold out and wait for them if you like waiting, otherwise snatch up a 9850BE before they're gone and enjoy the performance 6 months or more early. It's not much money so either way you go will be a good choice.

What I'm really waiting for is the new 790GX motherboards to hit the shelves so my Phenom has a new home to play around in. We've already had the first revision of the AM2+ processors now it's time to get the 2nd revision of the AM2+ motherboards! I can't wait....

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> I own a 2nd gen RX-7 right now as I like those more for street/track cars over the 3rd gen. They're a lot more fun to drive as the 3rd gen was just a tick too track focused (then again since the FC they were trying to make a racecar for the street) to be truly enjoyed on the street...sure it's ridiculously fast but not as much fun on a backroad because you can't truly exploit it. I may buy an RX-8 this/next year though to have something I can drive all year with a rotary in it and it's more fun than the FD as well even though it's slightly slower in a straight (it's still way more than enough for the street).
> 
> Anyway I'm buying a 45nm Phenom as well (I buy all the revisions of them it seems haha) as they seem to be a rather large jump over the Phenoms we have right now which are already crazy fast. Since it's not too far off I don't think it's a bad idea to hold out and wait for them if you like waiting, otherwise snatch up a 9850BE before they're gone and enjoy the performance 6 months or more early. It's not much money so either way you go will be a good choice.
> 
> ...




Nice, I have a buddy who just bought a 2nd gen, n/a.  I drove it, its fun car, but the 3rd gens are a beauty. 

The RX-8's have a lot of potential as far as suspension setups.  Their suspension is really good and they sell numerous of aftermarket coilovers and such.

Well as far as Phenoms I don't mind waiting If i go crazy then i'll just get a 9850BE for now, but I def. need to get the RAM first as it will be a bottleneck on the phenom as well.  

What are these 790GX motherboards going to have as an advantage over the current 790FX???


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

The Killer GX boards have in integrated graphics processor which will be used when you're not playing a game (saving HUGE power) so the other cards turn off. They have the new SB750 on them which the 790FX was supposed to get a long time ago and they should've started with the SB700. So in all truth the 790FX was running crippled from the start which will do a trip on your mind when you realize it...they're this fast and they're crippled?!? The 790FX boards only came with the old SB600 instead of how they were originally going to be released.

Anyway the GX's also ha two slots for multiple cards (some have 3 slots if I remember correctly but no 4 slots yet...who truly needs that though?) which is cool and the feature that everyone has been waiting for...they overclock better. They have a 'special' overclocking ability that is not found on any of the current motherboards which will automatically make your processor faster if you enable it.

It's gonna be a really good show indeed.
==================================================

I personally think the FC is more beautiful than the FD model as the FC is the only one that came from the factory that you didn't have to have certain options in order for the car to look just right. The FB needed the front airdam or it just wasn't quite perfect, and sweet lord does the FD NEED the factory wing or the rear is just a sin against God himself as the car is just too wide and is the only model with a large sill after the hatch so it's naked and akward w/o the factory wing. The FC on the other hand didn't need a single option and was perfect even in base form and only got better when you added options (especially the factory aero kit).

RX-8's are truly wonderful cars and extremely fast when you think about what fast really is (as opposed to reading specs or watching movies, obviously no offense to you know what I mean)...just get behind the wheel and let it do it's thing. Honestly there isn't too much I'd do to an RX-8 really...first thing is swap the 18" wheels for 17's as it's better for the car (gearing and looks better to me), add only a portion of the factory aero kit (non mazdaspeed) with the rear lip spoiler from the european model maybe. Other than that maybe...and I mean MAYBE change the suspension specs just a tick as they're almost 100% perfect from the factory.

Either way to me any of them is 'perfect' stock anyway as I'm a rotary man and it's my draw to the car. I love building them, the sound of them, the feeling, and the gorgeous candy wrappers they come in 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> The Killer GX boards have in integrated graphics processor which will be used when you're not playing a game (saving HUGE power) so the other cards turn off. They have the new SB750 on them which the 790FX was supposed to get a long time ago and they should've started with the SB700. So in all truth the 790FX was running crippled from the start which will do a trip on your mind when you realize it...they're this fast and they're crippled?!? The 790FX boards only came with the old SB600 instead of how they were originally going to be released.
> 
> Anyway the GX's also ha two slots for multiple cards (some have 3 slots if I remember correctly but no 4 slots yet...who truly needs that though?) which is cool and the feature that everyone has been waiting for...they overclock better. They have a 'special' overclocking ability that is not found on any of the current motherboards which will automatically make your processor faster if you enable it.
> 
> ...




So from the looks of it the 790GX boards are going to be a must in my list!!! lol.  Why didnt you tell me this about a month ago when I bought my 790fx asus lol 

-----------------------

Well of course everybody has their own opinions, but to me the 3rd gen is a beauty man.  Correct me if i'm wrong but they have a 50/50 weight distribution, right?  Thats always a plus.

RX-8's are nice cars, they are quick and def. fun cars.  I haven't driven one, but i've been able to get feedback from a few people who have and they love their RX-8's.

check this out

Just imagine what you can do in the mountain roads with a suspensions set up like this.  Inverted monotube heaven!!! lol.
http://www.hopupracing.com/jicmaflinmo117.html


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> So from the looks of it the 790GX boards are going to be a must in my list!!! lol.  Why didnt you tell me this about a month ago when I bought my 790fx asus lol



Oops, I thought we did mention that...my bad.



Chicken Patty said:


> Well of course everybody has their own opinions, but to me the 3rd gen is a beauty man.  Correct me if i'm wrong but they have a 50/50 weight distribution, right?  Thats always a plus.



Yes, you're correct on the weight distribution but all of the RX-7's (and the RX-8) have the same 50/50 weight distribution though the truth on that is the cars have it when you have a half tank of fuel and 2 passengers not just at rest. Most people don't know that...those ratings would be bad if it was when the car was empty as you'd mess it up as soon as you got in. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Just imagine what you can do in the mountain roads with a suspensions set up like this.  Inverted monotube heaven!!! lol.



Ha, the monotube setup is indeed nice but I focus mainly on suspension of a car and the RX-8 won't need that if you get the spring and damper rates right even on a simple coilover kit...trust me  That thing is 100% overkill unless you're headed to the track and doing a very large amount of mods otherwise you wouldn't use them to their ability and waste money. Most of the 'coilover' setups for cars you see on the market are only marketing gimmicks and if you really knew what you were doing you could do that with far far less it just wouldn't have the pretty colors unless you painted it. A simple ground control set with Koni adjustable cartridges is more than 99.9% of even the most "picky" drivers on the street needs.

Haha, it should actually be nearly illegal to sell 15 way or higher adjustable parts to people that don't know what to do with them as you can easily make your car a death trap in less than 10 seconds with 1 wrong setting. 

K

Edit: I hope that doesn't sound like a 'hater' or 'old man' rant because it's not that I just know better and hate when misinformation is spread around. 

/old man rant


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 17, 2008)

haha, kei. Speaking of suspension...My Camaro needs new shocks and I dont really know a lot about ground effects and all those settings but since I'm going to replace them, do you think its possible to lower the car at the same time an inch or two? Not sure how all that works.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

you would have to do a coil over kit plus the shocks


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you would have to do a coil over kit plus the shocks



Thank you, this is true though you will also want to find out what is the safe limit for lowering the car compared to just what show kids like. You want to make sure that you get a nice look and a bit of performance (if your suspension geometry will gain anything from lowering the car) without losing critical suspension travel and/or completely messing up the geometry of the suspension so it'll never quite handle right.

Make sure that if you do lower the car that the dampers you use are rated for the springs you're getting so you don't look ridiculous like those cars that ride 1" off the road surface and bounce for the next 30 seconds after they hit a pebble in the road. That and...well make sure you get good stuff cuz that Camaro has a big 'ol healthy booty 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright. I'll ask around on the Camaro forums. But yea, as far as ride height goes, every once in a while I'll slam my exhaust on the ground. Usually just the muffler but sometimes it'll scrap up my tips. =[

This doesnt happen anymore as I've learned a lot on which roads are bad and how to drive over or around em. However, sometimes that doesnt help when there are 3-4 ppl in my car lol. Even just the slightest bumb will grind away at my exhaust. I've been pretty Nazi at keeping only a max of 2 ppl in my car. I've folded down the back seats so I have an excuse.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i've gonzo'd the microcode..Xor of address is set to 16:9 with bank interleave on auto
what is the Xor ? 16:9 vs 16:6


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know a link to check to a data base to see if these tracers are in fact D9 dimms?
i was told from the manufacture they are but id like to verify for myself..


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

aren't all tracers


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> aren't all tracers


some say yes and others disagree..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i have CL11191.JJ  week/year 165/165
100258
And another set that is CL1118Z.QC
100258


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 18, 2008)

I want socket G34. Right now. Give me a prototype!

When do you guys think this is coming out? Wonder if I should save up for a 790gx and a 45nm phenom or super save up for that G34. Oh man...decisions , decisions ...

I could prolly pull off getting the 790gx and keeping my 9850BE. Thats would work, yea.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I want socket G34. Right now. Give me a prototype!
> 
> When do you guys think this is coming out? Wonder if I should save up for a 790gx and a 45nm phenom or super save up for that G34. Oh man...decisions , decisions ...
> 
> I could prolly pull off getting the 790gx and keeping my 9850BE. Thats would work, yea.


what the hell ya going on about man?
Link?
nevermind... found it... the bulldozer core is for programmers to in real time tweak the software...
thats been out for months now


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/66043/First_Sketch_of_AMD_Socket_G34_Presented.html

Only AMD's next entirely new architecture...DUH! lol 

Its going to be amazing!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

my water block and res showed up today all parts are accounted for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> Oops, I thought we did mention that...my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well as far as the 50/50 weight distribution I just learned something new, however I've had many suspension set ups before.  Including Koni yellows and ground control.  That is a very popular set up for DSM's everywhere.  However I have also had coilovers and to be honest, it's a night and day difference from shocks and springs.  Although its true that 99.9% of the people in the streets dont need anything better than some koni's and ground controls, I do say and not only from my knowledge but plenty of experience, coilovers are well worth the money.  I paid 1k for my BC coilovers.  THey are 32way adjustable, camber plates, pillowball mounts, spring preload adjustment seperate from the ride height adjustment.  I simply love them, and I say they are worth every penny I pay for them.

Its true, setting them wrong can make the car handle with a different characteristic, but if you don't know what you are doing, why the heck are you modding a car anyway????

by the way, I didn't point that towards you Kei, just a observation and opinion i've gathered through my years of knowledge and experience with these type of things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

man, I put the window on my car today and the tracks that guide it up and down, weren't the same.  At least I was able to leave it closed completely, but I just can't put my windows up or down.  Oh well, what can I do, now I gotta spend time and money on the car to get the little things that they messed up fixed.  This could have been money towards my Phenom and RAM


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well as far as the 50/50 weight distribution I just learned something new, however I've had many suspension set ups before.  Including Koni yellows and ground control.  That is a very popular set up for DSM's everywhere.  However I have also had coilovers and to be honest, it's a night and day difference from shocks and springs.  Although its true that 99.9% of the people in the streets dont need anything better than some koni's and ground controls, I do say and not only from my knowledge but plenty of experience, coilovers are well worth the money.  I paid 1k for my BC coilovers.  THey are 32way adjustable, camber plates, pillowball mounts, spring preload adjustment seperate from the ride height adjustment.  I simply love them, and I say they are worth every penny I pay for them.
> 
> Its true, setting them wrong can make the car handle with a different characteristic, but if you don't know what you are doing, why the heck are you modding a car anyway????
> 
> by the way, I didn't point that towards you Kei, just a observation and opinion i've gathered through my years of knowledge and experience with these type of things.



Thanks for you experiences, but I think you misunderstood what I meant by Koni's and GC's. I didn't mean just using some springs and a set of Koni dampers. I mean Koni's valved for the specific spring rate of the coilovers with adjustability added to them. Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was talking about the off the shelf product, I mean a custom valved Koni adjustable damper as the off the shelf things will not hold up over time depending on the spring rate and ride height that you desire. Though the off the shelf things are nice as well though the cost for a custom valved adjustable Koni is drastically differrent but more than worth it. You may as well consider me a suspension engineer type of guy because I get really really deep into suspension tuning as it's my favorite thing about a car. When I say the GC and Koni combo I'm talking a full on coilover built for your specific uses as opposed to buying something from an aftermarket company that's made for a car model and not you specifically.

As for the people on the street I do agree that they'd be served just fine with a set of lower and slightly (maybe 10%) stiffer springs and off the shelf dampers and they'd never know the difference.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

computers.... girls... cpu'z... but lets leave cars out man....


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 18, 2008)

*Overclocking guide to AM2+ and Phenom CPUs*

Here's a TON of information collected and discovered over the course of testing 4 Phenom 9850BE's that is sure to help some of you with any AM2/AM2+ setup, as well as my BIOS options for the M3A32-MVP Deluxe.

DISCLAIMER:  This tome of information is intended to be a guide, used as a template for YOUR overclocking adventure - in no way shall I be liable for any malfunction or damage as a result of using any of this information.
Everything in this post is from my own personal experience embellished with links and facts from other's personal experiences.  It was complied from 42 pages of hand-written notes spanning 4 different stepping Phenom 9850BE processors, along with prior knowledge of AMD architecture...nothing here is hearsay, it's all real-world experience of what has proven to be an effective overclock for MY current setup.

IN NO WAY do I mean for this guide to be followed to the letter - ALL components, even given the same exact stepping/lot #, sequential serial #'s, etc., will overclock the same.
There is _*no*_ guarantee. You paid for parts that will perform at their advertised specifications, and what you're doing by overclocking is getting *more* than what you paid for (hence the 'no guarantees' part.)
What may work for one individual may or may not work for the next...even given the same exact components...just always remember this...sometimes you have to settle for less than what you originally expected - the way to make it 'ok' in your head is to remember the 'no guarantees' thing...you've already got 'something' for 'nothing' if you've overclocked *at all*. 

In overclocking, there are inherent risks.  The very fact that you're playing with voltages and cycles translates into playing with fire - literally.  More voltage = more heat.  I can't stress enough the importance of proper temperature monitoring and some real good CPU cooling as well as excellent case cooling.

Here's AMD's 'secret' overclocking formula (not discovered by me, but rewritten by me to be understandable by the masses:  This equation is for the Phenom/AM2/AM2+ architecture, it's a bit different from the older (pre-K8) architecture in that our HT and NB are now a multiple of the FSB, as well as the divisor ratio is no longer rounded up when landing on a fraction (decimal) of a whole integer.

*AMD Overclocking Equation:*
*(CPU Multi) * (FSB) = (CPU Freq)
(CPU Multi) / (Memory Divider) = (Divisor Ratio)
(CPU Freq) / (Divisor Ratio) = (RAM MHz) (* 2 = DDR MHz)
(NB Multi) * (FSB) = (NB Freq)*
(HT Multi) * (FSB) = (HT Freq) **
**note:  the HT Multi is usually shown as a MHz option rather than a multiplier of the FSB, but in fact, it is a default of 10X the FSB
Also of note is that your HT *MUST* be < or = the resulting NB Frequency or you will not be stable.
*
Memory Dividers for use in the equation above*
I have included every conceivable way that these dividers can be displayed for every AM2/AM2+ BIOS.  Use the DECIMAL value in the equation above and use one of the corresponding values for your specific BIOS.  I've only included the 800MHz and the 1066MHz values, as this is what the majority of us are using.

*533 = 1066 = 16:6 = 8:3 = (8 / 3 = 2.6666666) = 2.6666666
400 = 800 = 12:6 = 6:3 = (6 / 3 = 2) = 2*

There are footnotes collected from my adventures at the bottom describing some of the more obscure functions and some of the hidden options.  Read them carefully, test each config for yourself and decide what works for you.

*About MONITORING YOUR TEMPS:*
ASUS has a nifty little utility called PCProbe2 that comes on the CD that came with the motherboard... USE IT. I also found that CoreTemp gives a very close reading with the M3A32-MVP Deluxe.
If your temps at *any* time reach into the mid 50*C range, STOP and readdress your CPU and case cooling before continuing any further. (High 60*C is the upper limit, but we don’t need to push it, right?)
Just ensure that you're using *something* to monitor your temps while spending any time in the overclocking arena!

There are loads of good aftermarket CPU cooling options out there...I personally have the ThermalRight Ultra-120 Extreme, and I'm very pleased with not only it's performance, but it's sound level as well (with 2 Scythe S-Flex fans).

Also of importance is your case cooling.  Every case I've ever had IS NOT pre-setup with what turns out to be the most efficient fan arrangement.  It's up to YOU to decide what fan needs to be where, which direction it should be (pulling air IN or pushing it OUT) and what make/model/CFM/RPM you need.  Just be aware that without fresh, cool air coming IN the case, all you've got is warmed air to circulate across your CPU's HS/f, and without adequate EXHAUST, you've really just shot yourself in the foot again - BOTH are paramount to a decent overclock (I really can't stress this enough - MOST people miss case cooling and concentrate solely on their CPU HS/f)

All in all, by the very nature of overclocking, you need to know that you're taking a risk of exposing specific components to more voltage/heat/cycles than they're designed to take, which *could* or *may not* lead to their early or eventual demise.

I'm sure most people that will read through all that crap already understand the risks...it's just pertinent for me to say...I can't be held liable for any kind of overclock gone wrong.

Alrighty then...

Some here's some terminology that we're going to be familiar with by the end of this post:

*TERMINOLOGY and BACKGROUND INFO:*

_AMD's HT_: HyperTransport (HT), formerly known as Lightning Data Transport (LDT), is a bidirectional serial/parallel high-bandwidth, low-latency computer bus. The HyperTransport Technology Consortium is in charge of promoting and developing HyperTransport technology. The technology is used by AMD and Transmeta in x86 processors, PMC-Sierra and Broadcom in MIPS microprocessors, NVIDIA, Via, SiS, ULi/ALi, and AMD in PC chipsets, Apple Computer and HP in Desktops and notebooks, HP, Sun, IBM, and IWill in servers, Cray in supercomputers, and Cisco Systems in routers.

HyperTransport runs at 200-5200 MHz (compared to PCI at either 33 or 66 MHz). It is also a DDR or "double-data-rate" bus, meaning it sends data on both the rising and falling edges of the 1400 MHz clock signal. This allows for a maximum data rate of 2600 MTransfers/s each direction. The frequency is auto-negotiated, but can be changed via a multiplier, which is a multiple of your FSB.

HyperTransport supports auto-negotiated bus widths, from 2 (bidirectional serial, 1 bit each way) to 32-bit (16 each way) busses are allowed. The full-sized, full-speed 32-bit bus has a transfer rate of 22,400 MByte/s, making it much faster than existing standards. Busses of various widths can be mixed together in a single application, which allows for high speed busses between main memory and the CPU, and lower speed busses to peripherals, as appropriate. The technology also has much lower latency than other solutions.

So, in a nutshell, HT is the bandwidth used between your memory and CPU and the CPU and other peripherals.

_AMD's HTT_: (HyperTransport Technology (HTT) - I know, confusing!!!) The A64 has no FSB (or Front Side Bus) as we know it. That's because the memory controller is built-in to the CPU rather than being on the motherboard. Basically, HyperTransport replaces the FSB.
So raising the HTT is how we raise the CPU cycles...it's the amount of communication a CPU can push in a given amount of time.
This has reverted (in terminology only) back to FSB with the new boards and new BIOS, probably to make it easier and less confusing.  So, HTT = FSB on the new AM2/AM2+ boards.

_CPU Multiplier_: The CPU multiplier is one way for processors to run much faster than the clock speed of the motherboard or RAM allows. For every tick of the front side bus (FSB) clock, a frequency multiplier causes the CPU to perform x cycles, where x is the multiplier.
For example, if the FSB has a clock speed of 200 MHz and the CPU multiplier is 10x, then the processor would run at 2000MHz or 2.0GHz.
One downside of the multiplier is that it only increases CPU speed. In the previous example there is a multiplier of 10x, but RAM still runs at 200 MHz, so the computer can only access memory at 1/10th of the processor speed, 200 MHz, the speed of the FSB. Because of this, many overclockers prefer to have lower multipliers with higher FSBs.
With the Phenom systems (currently using the 790X and 790FX chipsets) - the CPU Multiplier is really the best way to increase your CPU Frequency.  Adding FSB to an already high CPU Multiplier can improve CPU Frequency, but most times leads to instability without lots of voltage to help it out.

_Memory Divider_: One popular way of overclocking your processor is to increase your FSB. This increases the processor bus, and memory bus equally. In the event that your processor still has the ability to increase in speed, but your memory is maxed out, you would use the memory divider to slow down your memory by running it at a fraction of it's rated speed. Example: You want to run your FSB at 300Mhz, but your memory maxes at 1066Mhz. Set the FSB to 300Mhz, and the memory divider to 1/2, and the memory will run at 533Mhz. (primitive example, but you should get the idea) – the point here is that running a memory divider *literally* runs your memory at a fraction of its original speed…this is a good thing as we’ll learn later.

*FINDING YOUR MAXIMUM VALUES:*
It's extremely important to find each of your component's maximum values before attempting any relevant overclock.  Without such knowledge, it's all just a stab in the dark, but with the knowledge of where everything caps out, you have an excellent idea of what you can expect from each individual component.

Now then, here is what I do when beginning a new overclock:
(We're going to try to find the limit for your motherboard's FSB first)

*Drop the CPU Multiplier to it's lowest setting
Drop the HT Link Speed to it's lowest setting
Drop the RAM divider to it's lowest setting*

Begin by raising the FSB (CPU Frequency) in 5 - 10MHz increments - rebooting to POST (Power On Self Test - it's the very first screen of text in black and white that you see when you first start your computer from an OFF state) in between each change - until it wont POST (Power On Self Test) - note the number as you've just found your motherboard's maximum FSB. This is important, as your motherboard really is a major determining factor on just how far you can overclock your CPU/RAM and other peripherals. I have found my M3A32-MVP Deluxe is capable of 286MHz FSB with all 4 Phenom 9850BE's that I've tested...I know that it would be different for a different architecture CPU.
Drop it down to a comfortable stable level decided on from the equation above.
(yep, we're going to be using that equation *a lot*, so just get used to it!!!)

_CPU Multiplier_:
Begin with your RAM at it's lowest setting, your HT at it's lowest setting, your NB at it's lowest setting and your FSB at 200, then begin raising your CPU Multiplier 1 step at a time, rebooting between each change until it fails POST.  This is going to be the maximum CPU Multiplier that you're going to be able to use.

_NorthBridge_:  You can adjust your NB frequency using a multiplier in the BIOS - remember it's a multiple of the FSB.  I've found mine to be completely stable at 2600MHz.  You'll have to experiment with the NB voltage to find your full-speed maximum.

_HT Link Speed_ Remembering that it's actually a 10X multiple of your FSB, increasing the FSB also increases your HT.  I've found mine stable at over 2400MHz, but in conjunction with the NB, it's stability is capped at 2400MHz when the NB is at 2400MHz or higher.
The secret for getting a higher MHz throughput out of the HT is because of the chipset and the options for it.
Higher voltage helps in the stability for higher bandwidth - But you've GOT to pay attention to your motherboard temp now! Mine's sitting at 38*C right now, and doesn't really get much higher - this is due to adequate case cooling, which I suggest you definitely follow up on!!! (since the Northbridge on the M3A32-MVP Deluxe is passive, it really relies on good airflow around it to keep it cool! - if at any point you feel uncomfortable about the NB reaching into the mid 40*C range, you may want to check into an active cooling, or perhaps just removing the HS assembly and replacing the ASUS thermal gunk with a nice fresh layer of Arctic Silver5 or Ceramique) along with using the crap copper heatsink that came with the board...even though the memory cooling part is useless, the extra copper fins do help to dissipate a lot of the heat generated by the NB.


You can begin playing with the equation above now that you know *most* of the variables and what all your individual component's maximum values are.
If your temps are good (~50*C or below at FULL LOAD) and your motherboard temps are good (38-44*C) then you can start experimenting with other voltages (NB/HT/PCI PLL, etc.)

(this really becomes nothing more than a balancing act at this point - and it takes time...have patience, take breaks - if you get too frustrated, stop for 10-15 minutes and do something else in a different room...I'm not kidding! I've been soooo close to putting my foot all the way through my case that it's not even funny, so I *know* what I'm talking about - TAKE BREAKS! - oh, and try not to drink alot of coffee, it only will agitate you and make it very aggravating!)

If you've made it this far, you've just found a *comfortable* level from which to work...now the hard part begins!

_RAM Overclocking_:
Raise ALL your RAM latencies to 3-4 notches (where possible) above stock SPD for the speed you've decided to run.
Leave your voltage where the manufacturer recommends it (don't go higher - the BIOS text goes red for a reason!) - Later on, you can adjust it up to 2.50V (as a MAX), but you will not need it to be even .01 higher - The point of diminishing returns happens when you've exhausted all overclocking attempts and it will not increase no matter how much voltage you throw at it.
Now, starting with the SECOND one (tRAS), drop it one notch and reboot to POST (and I *mean* [1] notch at a time - you do more than that, you'll find yourself resetting your CMOS twice a much as you're already going to!!!!), repeating until it will not pass the POST, clear the CMOS if you have to, and raise that one value one notch.
Do the same for ALL the latencies (rebooting to POST in between EACH AND EVERY CHANGE) - leaving tREF at 127.5ns (this will help with stability at higher MHz)

This is a *_very_* long and arduous process, but the benefit will be more than worth the effort you put into it!
Once you've made it this far, try changing the CMD (Command Rate) Timing to 1T and see if it boots all the way into Windows - if not, change it back to 2T. (most sticks won't run at a 1T CMD Rate on AM2/AM2+, so don't feel bad - it was worth the try!)

After you've found all the lowest latencies for the *comfortable* overclock, you can begin to see if there's any more...
By raising the CPU voltage, (NEVER HIGHER THAN 1.55V) you can increase stability in your overclock - but it comes at a great price - HEAT. If your CPU gets above 50*C under full load (should be in the 35-42*C range for idle - but load temps are the most important!), you need better cooling, or need to settle on an overclock that utilizes less voltage (which means less FSB and/or higher multiplier and maybe even a different memory divider)

Here are some links to software that you'll need...you probably don't need it all as a few are redundant and overkill, but here they are nonetheless.

I'd DEFINITELY pick up OCCT, Orthos, SuperPI, CPU RightMark and RMMA from the Benchmarking section, *everything* from the Monitoring section, then Memset and AOD from the MISC section.
*Benchmarking Software:*
OCCT Perestroïka
Orthos StressPRIME 2004
SuperPI (use for quick and dirty bench tests to discover if what you did was faster or slower)
SiSoft Sandra
CPU RightMark
RMMA
RAMTester
wPrime
MaxPi is a newer version of SuperPi coded for multiple core processors, and a relatively new addition to this list - it gives some interesting results, but a certain drawback is that it's written in Russian...(personally, I will use it once in a while, but when testing if what I changed in BIOS is better or worse for number crunching, I'll still use SuperPi - it's quicker and gives results in a language I can understand!)
and then of course the FutureMark line of PC and GPU benchmark products - but I'd only get PCMark Vantage for this...and really, only if you want to. (or optionally, 3DMark Vantage, but then you're scoring more than just your CPU...)


*Monitoring Software:*
ASUS PCProbe 2
CPUz
Everest 4 - also contains a Cache and Memory Benchmark that I use all the time.
AMDClock
CoreTemp


*Calculators and MISC tools:*
RMGotcha
MemSet
AMD Overdrive


Below is my current overclock using BIOS 1102 - again, DO NOT just input these values into your own, either you'll not be stable (BEST case scenario) or you'll fry something altogether - you'll need to do the legwork yourself for YOUR components.

*MAIN*
Press F4 and we'll see some 'hidden' settings further in...
(leave all these options at default)
Legacy Diskette A [Disabled] Unless you use a Floppy Drive
Primary IDE Master [Not Detected]
Primary IDE Slave [Not Detected]
SATA1 [Not Detected]
SATA2 [Not Detected]
SATA3 [Not Detected]
SATA4 [Not Detected]
Storage Configuration
On Chip SATA Channel [Enabled]
On Chip SATA Type [IDE]

*ADVANCED*
._JumperFree Configuration_
..AI Overclocking [Manual]
..FSB Frequency [210]
..PCIE Frequency [110] (I wouldn't experiment much with this one, but some boards do have a 'sweet spot')
..Processor Frequency Multiplier [15.00x]
..Processor Voltage [1.325] - which is actually 1.318 *see footnote 1
..Processor-NB Frequency [11X]
..Processor-NB Voltage [1.35]
..CPU VDDA Voltage [2.6v] (CPU voltage regulation circuits)
..CPU-NB HT Link Speed [2.4GHz] - this has to be proven stable before just jumping into it!
..DDR Voltage [2.10]
..Northbridge Voltage [Manual]
..Hyper Transport Volatge [1.50v]
..Core/PCIe Voltage [1.20] - Voltage supplied to the NB chip itself
..NB PCIE PLL [1.9v]
..Southbridge Voltage [1.24]
..Auto Xpress [Disabled] - Has to do with the TLB fix and doesn't do anything for xx50 series Phenoms
..CPU Tweak [Disabled] - Has to do with the TLB fix and doesn't do anything for xx50 series Phenoms

_Memory Configuration_
..Bank Interleving [Auto]
..Channel Interleaving XOR of Address bits [20:16,9]
..MemClk Trisate C3/ATLVID [Disabled] *see footnotes
..Memory Hole Remaping [Enabled]
..DRAM Ganged Mode [Disabled]
..Power Down Enable [Disabled]
..Read Delay [Auto]
..DCQ Bypass Maximum [Auto] - setting to 4 or 6 may help yield stability at high MHz values
.DRAM Timing Configuration
..Memory Clock Mode [Manual]
..Memory Clock Value [1066 MHz]
..2T Mode [Enabled]
..DRAM Timing Mode [Both]
..CAS Latency (CL) [5 CLK]
..TCWL [5 CLK] - lower values equal faster writes, but will cause instability at high MHz
..TRCD [5 CLK]
..TRP [5 CLK]
..TRAS [18 CLK] - bios 1002 and up overrides this setting: If tRTP is set to Auto then -2 from what the setting is. Any other tRTP setting and this is 18 no matter what the setting is.
..tWR [4 CLK]
..tRFC0 [127.5 ns]
..tRFC1 [127.5 ns]
..tRFC2 [127.5 ns]
..tRFC3 [127.5 ns]
...TRC [26 CLK] - BIOS 1002 overrides this setting if tRTP is not on Auto. If tRTP is not on Auto this is 26.
..TRRD [2 CLK]
..tWTR [3 CLK] - BIOS 1002 orverrides this setting if tRTP is not on Auto, the resulting setting will be reduced by 1 otherwise.
..tRTP [2-4 CLK] In bios 0801 anything but auto and TRC and TRAS are overridden, BIOS 902 and higher, 2-4 CLK and TRAS will function as set.
..tRWTTO [4 CLK] - for my memory it is Auto or same as tWR or will not boot.
..tWRRD [Auto]
..tWRWR [Auto]
..tRDRD [Auto]
..PLL1 Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
..PLL2 Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
..AI Clock Skew for Channel A [Auto]
....Current Clock Skew Advance 300ps
..AI Clock Skew for Channel B [Auto]
....Current Clock Skew Advance 450ps

_AI Net 2_
..Marvell Post LAN cable [Disabled]

_CPU Configuration_
..GART Error Reporting [Disabled]
..Microcode Updation [Disabled]
..Secure Virtual Machine Mode [Disabled]
..AMD Cool 'n' Quiet Function [Disabled]
..ACPI SRAT Table [Enabled]
..Processor Downcore [Disabled] - this effectively shuts down between 1 and 3 cores
..AMD Live! [Disabled]

_Chipset_
..Primary Video Controller [PCIE GFX0-GFX2-GPP] - this setting identifies the top blue slot as primary. GFX2 refers to the top black slot (Port #03)
..PCI Express Configuration
..GFX Dual Slot Configuration [Enabled]
..GFX Dual Slot Configuration [Disabled]
..Peer-to-Peer among GFX/GFX2 [Disabled] this setting is for running cards connected to the top blue and black slots on equal status for issuing requests and commands
..GPP Slots Power Limit, W [25] (for those of us running ATi cards, set the Power Limit at 75
..Port #02 & #03 Features
....Gen2 High Speed Mode [Disabled] found this was the best setting for me according to 3DMark06 - may need to enable for CF
....Link ASPM [Disabled] - ASPM stands for Active State Power Mangement
....Slot Power Limit, W [25] Maximum wattage that can be supplied through the slot (0-250) - set to 75 for most ATi cards
..Port#04 through #10
....Gen2 High Speed Mode [Disabled]
....Link ASPM [Disabled]
..Port#11 Features Bottom blue slot
....Gen2 High Speed Mode [Disabled] - again, may need to be enabled for CF
....Link ASPM [Disabled]
....Link Width [x16]
....Slot Power Limit, W [25] - set to 75 for most ATi cards
..NB-SB Port Features
..NB-SB Link ASPM [Disabled]
..NP NB-SB VC1 Traffic Support [Enabled] (virtual channel 1) helps with Isochronous Flow-Control Mode or [Disabled] if not using Isochronous Flow Control, 2xCLK or UnitID Clumping  * see footnotes

_Hyper Transport Configuration_
..Isochronous Flow-Control Mode [Enabled] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables  * see footnotes
..HT Link Tristate [CAD/CTL/CLK] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables  * see footnotes
..UnitID Clumping [UnitID 2/3&B/C] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables  * see footnotes
..2xLCLK Mode [Disabled]

_Onboard Devices Configuration_
..Onboard Floppy Controller [Disabled] unless you use a Floppy Drive
..Floppy Drive Swap [Disabled] unless you use a Floppy Drive
..Serial Port1 Address [Disabled] unless you use a serial device
..HD Audio Azalia Device [Auto] left at default
..Front Panel Support Type [HD Audio] (neither of these 2 items need to be enabled if you're using a 3rd party sound card
..1394 [Disabled] unless you use a 1394 device
..WiFi [Disabled] unless you use the WiFi motherboard attachment
..Onboard LAN [Enable]
..Onboard LAN Boot ROM [Disabled]
..Marvell 6111 SATA Controller [Disabled] (found NO use for this and I have 6 HDDs)
..Marvell 6121 SATA Controller [Enable] (all HDDs/DVD drives use this channel)
..Marvell Option ROM [Disabled]
..Primary Display Adapter [PCI-E]

_PCI PnP_
..Plug and Play OS [No] - let your motherboard decide IRQs for what's plugged into it, not Windows!
..PCI Latency Timer [64] - higher values may create more stability, but at the cost of increasing PCI bandwidth time
..Allocate IRQ to PCI VGA [Yes]
..Palette Snooping [Disabled]

_USB Configuration_
..USB Functions [Enabled]
..USB 2.0 Controller [Enabled]
..USB 2.0 Controller Mode [HiSpeed]
..BIOS EHCI Hand-Off [Disabled] - Windows takes care of this for you
..Legacy USB Support [Auto] - no one uses any 1.0 USB anymore, but can cause the system to crash if disabled, Auto will automagically shut-down in the event no 1.0 USB device is found

_*POWER*_
..Suspend Mode [Auto]
..Report Video on S3 Resume [No] default
..ACPI 2.0 Support [Enabled] ACPI Power Management
..ACPI APIC Support [Enabled] ACPI APIC

_APM Configuration_
all settings left at default

_Hardware Monitor_
..CPU Fan Warning Speed [Disabled]
..Smart Q-Fan Function [Disabled] this is what the fourth pin is for on four pin fan connectors, so if you use this function, set to [Enabled]

_*BOOT*_
..Boot Device Priority
...1st Boot Device [(set to your OS HDD in 'Hard Disk Drives')]
...2nd Boot Device [Disabled]

_Boot Settings Configuration_
..Quick Boot [Enabled] - only set to enabled AFTER you're done tweaking your overclock!
..Full Screen Logo [Disabled] - because I like to see the POST
..AddOn ROM Display Mode [Force BIOS]
..Bootup Num-Lock [On]
..Wait for 'F1' Error [Enabled] - waits for user input in the event of an overclock failure
..Hit 'DEL' Message Display [Enabled] - reminds you to push DEL to enter BIOS options
..Chassis Intrusion [Disabled] unless you use this feature with your case

_Security_
all settings left at default

*FOOTNOTES*

1)  There is a small bug in every version of the M3A32-MVP Deluxe BIOS that UNDER-volts your input.  At 1.3V in BIOS, read with any software application (not including AOD) - it will be 1.28V, and the difference increases with the increase in voltage.
2)  Isochronous Flow-Control Mode:  This has to do with how information is passed between the CPU, the GPU and the RAM along the NorthBridge.  It has been a part of the BIOS for HT since AGP 8X, but the option to enable or disable it is a fairly recent addition.  When this option is enabled, it assigns the information a number, in the order it was received.  Each bit of information is then processed in that order along the route.  In toher words, there is no loss of information, but the processing in this orderly manner has drawbacks.  If you choose to enable this feature, you will also need to enable UnitID Clumping and then under PCI-E COnfiguraiton and the NB-SB section of the BIOS, VC1 needs to be enabled as well.
3)  UnitID Clumping:  Simply put, it accounts for not all devices being equally quick at processing information.  This allows each device to support a longer waiting line.  VC1 accounts for a major drawback of Isochronous Flow-Control mode in that the flow control mode does not allow any information to break line.  Everything must wait it's turn.  Therefore, if one piece of info is intended for the CPU and in front of it is info the for GPU, the info for the GPU needs to be processed before the CPU info is processed; plus, if there is a waiting line of info to be processed onthe GPU, the CPU info is held up all that much longer.  VC1 comes to the rescue by letting the CPU info break line, bypassing the GPU info jam to join the CPU info queue.
4)  Tristating (in all forms):  Tristating is a power saving feature in addition to ASPM linking.  Whatever sections you want to enable Tristate in, you reduce the energy needed to run that area, but the downside is that you also reduce that area's performance.
5)  2xLCLK:  This setting only affects HT 3.0, so Phenom's may benefit from it while with Athlon's, it just does not apply.  LCLK stands for Latency Clock.  The 2x means that instead of one full bandwidth HT Link you are requesting two half bandwidth HT Links.  For performance, at times it is better to have a two lane highway; traffic flowing in both directions at the same time along the same strip of asphalt at 50mph, than it is to have a single lane highway along the same strip of asphalt with traffic lights controlling the directional flow at 100mph.

Hopefully, there's enough information there to get some of you going, and certainly enough to read more than once, pulling something new each time it's read.

Good luck to all!  If there is any information that needs to be changed, added or removed, please pm me and I will take care of it.

Psychlone

*EDIT:  Please don't quote this entire post when asking a question or following up, it already takes up too much space, so please only quote the part(s) that are relevant to what you need to ask...*


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> *ADVANCED*
> ._JumperFree Configuration_
> ..AI Overclocking [Manual]
> ..FSB Frequency [210]
> ...


the settings that are not listed, are set to auto? l
like this one?
Processor-NB Frequency Multiplier


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> computers.... girls... cpu'z... but lets leave cars out man....



My lord Full what are you saying? Computers remind me quite a lot of cars simply because of the tuning...it's one of the reasons I like computers. You cannot tune a girl however 

K


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2008)

With what you said Kei, I fully agree.  I have some KYB struts coming my way and can't wait to get them on.  I'm not droping the car I just want some tighter suspension so once I get them on I think I'm going to go with a strut bar to give me those tighter turns without flexing.  I've even thought of a catback exhaust system and a little turbo action on my 1.9L DOHC Saturn SL2(Don't laugh guys, it gets awesome fuel mileage for this day in age).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> With what you said Kei, I fully agree.  I have some KYB struts coming my way and can't wait to get them on.  I'm not droping the car I just want some tighter suspension so once I get them on I think I'm going to go with a strut bar to give me those tighter turns without flexing.  I've even thought of a catback exhaust system and a little turbo action on my 1.9L DOHC Saturn SL2(Don't laugh guys, it gets awesome fuel mileage for this day in age).



haha, i'm not laughing about the turbo idea or anything, but about the quote on gas mileage.  hehe, just sounded funny the way you brought it up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> My lord Full what are you saying? Computers remind me quite a lot of cars simply because of the tuning...it's one of the reasons I like computers. You cannot tune a girl however
> 
> K



I will back you up 100% on this.  Although you cannot tune girls, they are one of my favorite things though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> computers.... girls... cpu'z... but lets leave cars out man....



Yes Sir, we will obey you 

Kei, drop the conversation right now. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks for you experiences, but I think you misunderstood what I meant by Koni's and GC's. I didn't mean just using some springs and a set of Koni dampers. I mean Koni's valved for the specific spring rate of the coilovers with adjustability added to them. Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was talking about the off the shelf product, I mean a custom valved Koni adjustable damper as the off the shelf things will not hold up over time depending on the spring rate and ride height that you desire. Though the off the shelf things are nice as well though the cost for a custom valved adjustable Koni is drastically differrent but more than worth it. You may as well consider me a suspension engineer type of guy because I get really really deep into suspension tuning as it's my favorite thing about a car. When I say the GC and Koni combo I'm talking a full on coilover built for your specific uses as opposed to buying something from an aftermarket company that's made for a car model and not you specifically.
> 
> As for the people on the street I do agree that they'd be served just fine with a set of lower and slightly (maybe 10%) stiffer springs and off the shelf dampers and they'd never know the difference.
> 
> K



Don't worry bro, I understand you on this.  It's good we brought this up, i'm sure a few people here learned a thing here and there.  Well lets head back to the phenoms and stuff, I think we got a bit too off topic.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, i'm not laughing about the turbo idea or anything, but about the quote on gas mileage.  hehe, just sounded funny the way you brought it up.



Sadly enough, I think 4 bangers are going to BE the new sports cars due to rising gas prices.  I would love to own a Lancer Evo X or Subaru WRX STI but to damn poor.  If I had the money for some American Muscle, even though it's based out of Germany now, this is what I'd get!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhWwGiWxLa4.  There's also a Drag version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bHX_pJjTpE&feature=related supposedly being released in very limited production(They showed it off at the Neveda Drag Races this past weekend).


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok i have CL11191.JJ  week/year 165/165
> 100258
> And another set that is CL1118Z.QC
> 100258



I cant find those ICs in the list, and Roon's Ram List is offline all of a sudden...maybe later on today? (hopefully, because it was the most extensive list of D9's made, and I don't believe that anyone mirrored it...:shadedshu )

Psychlone


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

Kei said:


> My lord Full what are you saying? Computers remind me quite a lot of cars simply because of the tuning...it's one of the reasons I like computers. You cannot tune a girl however
> 
> K


i beg to differ!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2008)

Have a Question guys.  I have my Raptor Raid 0 setup on the Marvell controller.  Could this hamper with my OCing?  I know back in the day with my DFI Infinity NFII that the Silicon Image controller, I believe 3112 or 3114, messed with OC's so I never setup anything on them, all IDE.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, Psychlone! Thats one hell of a post! Thank you very much! I found out a lot about my BIOS options that I didnt know what they did. Thanks again for taking the time to right that all out!


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> the settings that are not listed, are set to auto? l
> like this one?
> Processor-NB Frequency Multiplier



Other than that particular setting that I missed somehow, everything that's not listed is neither important to your overclock, and/or is left at default setting.
I've edited the original post and added that back in.  Just in case you're wondering, mine is set at 11X (11 * 210 = 2310MHz) but is stable at 2600MHz.

(sorry, it was late and I didn't realize I was going to go for a medal on longest post EVER! )

Psychlone


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Other than that particular setting that I missed somehow, everything that's not listed is neither important to your overclock, and/or is left at default setting.
> I've edited the original post and added that back in.  Just in case you're wondering, mine is set at 11X (11 * 210 = 2310MHz) but is stable at 2600MHz.
> 
> (sorry, it was late and I didn't realize I was going to go for a medal on longest post EVER! )
> ...


Thank you Psychlone... your post really helped me understand about all the bios settings... one question though... i hit a max Fsb of 255 stable (every thing else, low as it will go)... but when i click restart (in windows)the pc wont fully shut down...(even at lower fsb settings) the one red light on the gpu stays lite and i must manually power down using the reset button on the front of the case.. is that suppose to happen?
And i can see this is going to be a tedious long drawn out process..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i beg to differ!!!!


haha me too lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Sadly enough, I think 4 bangers are going to BE the new sports cars due to rising gas prices.  I would love to own a Lancer Evo X or Subaru WRX STI but to damn poor.  If I had the money for some American Muscle, even though it's based out of Germany now, this is what I'd get!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhWwGiWxLa4.  There's also a Drag version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bHX_pJjTpE&feature=related supposedly being released in very limited production(They showed it off at the Neveda Drag Races this past weekend).



wow, yeah me too.  hopefully if everything goes right I plan on getting a EVO X probably like in a year or two.  When they do down in price a bit.

I've seen a challenger in person already.  At my work building, the 2nd floor belongs to Univision online.  It a hispanic based tv station so alot of artists and big money people go there.  The one I saw was silver, looked badass man.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 19, 2008)

this doesnt make sense. 

I had my pc OC'd to 2.6ghz Agena which came around 44C most the time. 46-47 load. Now I've got it clocked to 2.7ghz Agena and im sitting at 36C right now. I'm pretty sure the temps in the house and my room are about the same. MAYBE 1C difference. But what on earth made it do this? It seems backwards to me...

I just saw my CoreTemp read out 34C. Its fluxing between 35-36 now. Seriously, somethings wrong.

EDIT: added a pic.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 19, 2008)

is that idle, or load temp? My Phenom would peak at 47C (at 2.8GHz with a Freezer 64 Pro)
and idle at a 32C


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 19, 2008)

using a Zalman copper fan of break my mobo in half ( I think thats the product name) and it doesnt really change between load and idle. Those temps were taken while just surfing the internet and listening to some music while on Ventrilo.

Oh and I just got out of COD4 to check this thread and I was at 39C


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 19, 2008)

you remember to enable Cool and Quiet?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 19, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> you remember to enable Cool and Quiet?



Nah, I dont use it. Theres speculation about it being bad for your processor.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Other than that particular setting that I missed somehow, everything that's not listed is neither important to your overclock, and/or is left at default setting.
> I've edited the original post and added that back in.  Just in case you're wondering, mine is set at 11X (11 * 210 = 2310MHz) but is stable at 2600MHz.
> 
> (sorry, it was late and I didn't realize I was going to go for a medal on longest post EVER! )
> ...



wow the highest i got mine tooo was 2501....gonnna try yours in a bit...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

Seems like I'm the only one with this stepping so far
JAAFB AA 0812APAW (for people who don't know that means that my chip was made the first week of April 2008(sorry, first week in march did math wrong))


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Seems like I'm the only one with this stepping so far
> JAAFB AA 0812APAW (for people who don't know that means that my chip was made the first week of April 2008)



mine says....
JAAFB AA 0810GPBW


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well the numbers to look at are the ones after the "AA" in your case the "0810" means it was made on the 10th week of 2008. (in other words third week in Feb.)
Edit: BTW that was my first try to OC it, I haven't touched my HT yet. (I actually didn't even both trying to hit 3ghz on stock volts either)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

mine is 0811 and o/c's well to boot
highest fsb stable is 255 and highest multi x15.... still testing


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> mine is 0811 and o/c's well to boot
> highest fsb stable is 255 and highest multi x15.... still testing



Highest multi is 15 as in won't post at 15.5 or just can't enter windows?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 19, 2008)

Just gunna jump in and say Arch Enemy FTW!

(ozzman knows what Im talkin about)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Just gunna jump in and say Arch Enemy FTW!
> 
> (ozzman knows what Im talkin about)



INDEED! I seen them a couple months back in Detroit and it was amazing, I was front and center. I was literally like five feet from Angela. At the end when they were throwing picks I caught one of Michael's, my best friend caught one of Daniel Eriksen's sticks, but some douchebag behind him ripped it out of his hand.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Highest multi is 15 as in won't post at 15.5 or just can't enter windows?


wont post at 15.5


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wont post at 15.5



That sucks
I guess I got a pretty good binned chip then. I've made it into windows all the way up to x16, it just wasn't stable enough to do anything useful.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That sucks
> I guess I got a pretty good binned chip then. I've made it into windows all the way up to x16, it just wasn't stable enough to do anything useful.


no i hit 15.5... 16... but not at stock volts... i hit 16 at a +1 bump in voltage but im finding the max stable auto volt settings as just a guide... sorry i didn't mention that... im doing as Psychlone recommends to find the highest bootable setting..


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's what's possible with a good LOW-Voltage CPU...I'm starting to think that some Phenoms are much like the dual-core Opterons in that a few of them don't require much voltage to go much further (just like Opterons!)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391337




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391343




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391344




Now, 3.15 is only drawing 1.32V, but to get to 3.485GHz, it took 1.375, and to get to 3.51GHz, it was 1.45V - so you can begin to see the limitations of the motherboard and CPU combo, along with the point of diminishing returns happening right between 3.4 and 3.5GHz.  Even though it's (roughly) 96% stable at 3.51GHz, it did BSOD just after 8 hours of Orthos StressPrime at priority10, but that's not all - pumping 1.45V though the CPU was idling at ~55*C and full-load was 62*C, well out of my comfort zone.

So, I've settled at the 3.485GHz at 1.375V for now...idle at 46*C and full-load at 55*C - well within range of my optimum thermal threshold.

I'm doing a bunch more tests to see what different variables do to the bandwidth and throughput, but for now, it spits out SuperPi 1M in 22.039 seconds, and has MB/s in Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory Benchmark of 10311R, 9457C, 11739W (which is just *screaming* fast - fastest I've tested yet!)

Also, when I can get ahold of the new 780G board, I'll be redoing the entire thing again...

Psychlone


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Here's what's possible with a good LOW-Voltage CPU...I'm starting to think that some Phenoms are much like the dual-core Opterons in that a few of them don't require much voltage to go much further (just like Opterons!)
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391337
> 
> ...



very nice Psy... 
I have the chip that takes the higher volts... im @ 1.4 on the core and idle around 34c and load 48-50c


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That sucks
> I guess I got a pretty good binned chip then. I've made it into windows all the way up to x16, it just wasn't stable enough to do anything useful.



ditto
mine posted in to windows for sec then said SYKE and bosd...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

hey Psy you were saying you tested 4 phenoms... were they all 9850's?
and what difference has there been between all 4 for o/c'n
hey one more thing... im running a 3870x2 gpu and you were saying ati should set the gpu wattage from 25 to 75
i did and the screen would lock up after 5min or so..what would you recommend


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ditto
> mine posted in to windows for sec then said SYKE and bosd...



Luckily I have yet to receive a BSOD, mine just freezes, but then again F@H starts, so my CPU is under 100% load instantly while trying to load other background aps. I could probably stable it out if I raised my volts a little more.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Luckily I have yet to receive a BSOD, mine just freezes, but then again F@H starts, so my CPU is under 100% load instantly while trying to load other background aps. I could probably stable it out if I raised my volts a little more.


Well Ozzman get to it!!!! heck i can post @3.5ghz but as long as i leave it she stays up and running... teehee.... i just don't have the balls to fu*k with the cpu and HT voltage to much even thou im H2o'd.... i sold all my extra hardware and if i toast something im stuck...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

well since i own a Monster gpu already i think the 4870's are going to be a no go here... i can wait till winter for the 8** series to come out...besides there coming out with pci 3.0 and dx11 so a few months waiting would make more sense... i took a look at Psy's profile and love under bench marks what he said...( i don't bench... I'd rather game) Makes sense... let the big boys  with there sponsors do for all the bragging rites lol... it's not like they can run 24/7 hey


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well since i own a Monster gpu already i think the 4870's are going to be a no go here... i can wait till winter for the 8** series to come out...besides there coming out with pci 3.0 and dx11 so a few months waiting would make more sense... i took a look at Psy's profile and love under bench marks what he said...( i don't bench... I'd rather game) Makes sense... let the big boys  with there sponsors do for all the bragging rites lol... it's not like they can run 24/7 hey



Hey full, let me ask you.

How do 3870x2's rack up against the 4870's????


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Well Ozzman get to it!!!! heck i can post @3.5ghz but as long as i leave it she stays up and running... teehee.... i just don't have the balls to fu*k with the cpu and HT voltage to much even thou im H2o'd.... i sold all my extra hardware and if i toast something im stuck...



Believe me, it's on the to-do list. Right now I'm working on trying to get SLi to work, I just filed an RMA for my 9600GTs about 30 minutes ago. Once I get that where I'm happy I'll start pushing my black a little farther.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey full, let me ask you.
> 
> How do 3870x2's rack up against the 4870's????


umm... i think its better but as normal someone will correct me... any site I've gone to the 3870x2 runs faster but thats against a 4870 singleton...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> umm... i think its better but as normal someone will correct me... any site I've gone to the 3870x2 runs faster but thats against a 4870 singleton...



of course.

i want a 4870 x2, but they are not out yet.  Also, I dont know how good they are going to be.  sure, the test results are coming along great, but who knows what would happen when it really comes out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> of course.
> 
> i want a 4870 x2, but they are not out yet.  Also, I dont know how good they are going to be.  sure, the test results are coming along great, but who knows what would happen when it really comes out.


hell ya id get the 4870x2 any day but like i said ill wait to winter and get the newest 8** series... shit if i buty every x2 gpu that comes out i'll need a second job lol... what i have works VERY well for my gaming needs and i dont need the 4870x2 rite now... like i said i'll wait till this winter and get the new gpu that will BLOW SMOKE on Nvidia!!! Did i say Nvida blows? hahaha


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

After all the trouble I have with my 9600GTs I've been Seriously considering a 4870x2, the real breaking point between that and a single 4870 is going to be the price.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> After all the trouble I have with my 9600GTs I've been Seriously considering a 4870x2, the real breaking point between that and a single 4870 is going to be the price.


well if it's like in canada... the 3870 was going for $300 and the x2 was $499.... soooo i think the x2 will be around the same if not $50 bucks more.... dam canada and there high prices... but then again min wage is like 10 dollars an hour...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 19, 2008)

i was playing a dude online lastnight that picked up a 9800 nvidia gpu and playing GOW he was only getting 30-35 fps.... the 3870x2 rocks hard at 62 solid....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well since i own a Monster gpu already i think the 4870's are going to be a no go here... i can wait till winter for the 8** series to come out...besides there coming out with pci 3.0 and dx11 so a few months waiting would make more sense... i took a look at Psy's profile and love under bench marks what he said...( i don't bench... I'd rather game) Makes sense... let the big boys  with there sponsors do for all the bragging rites lol... it's not like they can run 24/7 hey



i started ocing to get more fps.....lately my clan has been like where u at?~!@!!

going back to my 24/7 of a 1.7kdr..


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> After all the trouble I have with my 9600GTs I've been Seriously considering a 4870x2, the real breaking point between that and a single 4870 is going to be the price.



i used to be an nvidia person.....then i tried ati.........now i run dual hd3870s 


nvidia who?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i used to be an nvidia person.....then i tried ati.........now i run dual hd3870s
> 
> 
> nvidia who?


Hahaha roflmao!!!! 
your in my good books now SM....
well ya always have been..


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hahaha roflmao!!!!
> your in my good books now SM....
> well ya always have been..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>


dont hate me but i think im going Intel cpu and mobo with the intel chip set next time around...  
i just love the high clocks the quads are getting...


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey Psy you were saying you tested 4 phenoms... were they all 9850's?
> and what difference has there been between all 4 for o/c'n
> hey one more thing... im running a 3870x2 gpu and you were saying ati should set the gpu wattage from 25 to 75
> i did and the screen would lock up after 5min or so..what would you recommend



Yes, all 4 are 9850BE with different steppings (quest to find a good one)
Well, from my notes, the 0810 BPAW required less voltage for stock 2.5GHz than did the others, and it was in first place for the highest overclock until this most recent stepping.

And, because I've had 4 of them to deal with, I got confused on steppings, the most recent one (and the one that's now over 15 hours Orthos StressPrime priority10 stable, is JAAHB AA 0816 GPMW - this one only requires 1.074V to boot to Windows at stock, but is completely stable as per Orthos StressPrime at 1.174V at stock speeds.

So, what it really comes down to is UNDERVOLTING to find if you've got a killer stepping or not.  By determining the lowest stable voltage for stock speed (2.5GHz), you can tell if you're going to have a chip that needs a ton of voltage at higher frequencies, and that's been a consistency throughout all my testing will all my Phenom 9850BE's.

Here's my current one (before installation)




And, here's one with 3 of them together while the 4th (which is actually the 3rd one because I hadn't yet installed the current JAAHBAA0816GPMW stepping) was still in my computer:





As for changing the PCI-E voltage to the GPU, is that the ONLY thing you changed?  I haven't tested with any other GPU, but with my HD2900XT 1GB, it definitely creates stability in games that I didn't have before...perhaps because the GPU isn't getting capped on voltage...

Psychlone


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

what ya make of this Psy


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

cant see any of the numbers dude, managed to highlight it, the chip was made Week 11 of 2008.

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-am2plus-e.html

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-am2-e.html

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-64-e.html

go to above links to figure out how to read the code on the CPU.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> dont hate me but i think im going Intel cpu and mobo with the intel chip set next time around...
> i just love the high clocks the quads are getting...





9450 ftw its a se packaged xeon


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 9450 ftw its a se packaged xeon


what the hell ya going on about mate? its a 9850 black quad lol... and sorry cant take any pix of the cpu as i lapped it weeks ago...


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what the hell ya going on about mate? its a 9850 black quad lol... and sorry cant take any pix of the cpu as i lapped it weeks ago...



you said you were gonna jump on the intel train......
was just making a recommendation if you do...

q9450 is a repackaged xeon


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

one word of advise for Crysis players.... Do not!!! i repeat DO NOT INSTALL THE CRYSIS VISUAL PACK!!!! fuc*d my system!!!! the blue spinning wheel stopped turning and the game caused the system to crash.... hell i played Crysis all day between clocks and never had any issues.. not till the visual patch ppl rave about was installed.... dam it took a system restore to fix the problem.... hell i think i mite do a com pleat install of the o/s b4 bed since i hate resorting to a restore.... dam oem vista disk doesn't even have a o/s repair!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> you said you were gonna jump on the intel train......
> was just making a recommendation if you do...
> 
> q9450 is a repackaged xeon


Na id be going for the extreme cpu dude... seen one working the other day and it nearly blew my freekin mind!!!! i can get for $580 with tax from a local shop....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

I cant believe you are going to go intel with AMD coming out with the G34 socket. Your 9850 will last you well till then. Just be patient and support AMD. They are dieing after all cause people want to buy CPUs for benchmarking numbers rather then its actual everyday needs. Who the hell needs 4ghz+ processors?? 

Be patient grasshopper. AMDs Bulldozer will demolish intels next processors.

edit: Oh and just so you know full, 8 and 12 cores in those G34 sockets.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Na id be going for the extreme cpu dude... seen one working the other day and it nearly blew my freekin mind!!!! i can get for $580 with tax from a local shop....



how are you getting a EE for that much when they run in the 1000s, there must be something wrong with that part for it to be only 600 dollars.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> how are you getting a EE for that much when they run in the 1000s, there must be something wrong with that part for it to be only 600 dollars.


nope brand new... thats what i said to him...  why so cheap... he said his supplier had a sh*t load of them they needed to dump.... i know its a $1000 per 1000 lot but hey if i can get a brand spankin new one for that price who am i to question him lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Please refer to my post above. Dont waste your money, as the G34 wont be cheap.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> nope brand new... thats what i said to him...  why so cheap... he said his supplier had a sh*t load of them they needed to dump.... i know its a $1000 per 1000 lot but hey if i can get a brand spankin new one for that price who am i to question him lol...



so i guess your going to sell the current machine because you cant go any further, besides what is the highest stable gaming clock you managed?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I cant believe you are going to go intel with AMD coming out with the G34 socket. Your 9850 will last you well till then. Just be patient and support AMD. They are dieing after all cause people want to buy CPUs for benchmarking numbers rather then its actual everyday needs. Who the hell needs 4ghz+ processors??
> 
> Be patient grasshopper. AMDs Bulldozer will demolish intels next processors.
> 
> edit: Oh and just so you know full, 8 and 12 cores in those G34 sockets.


haha !!! i thought id toss the Intel thing at ya's lol.... i HATE INTEHELL!!!! but ya i can if i wanted to get the EE cpu for 5 bills....and i wouldnt waste my cash on it...always had AMD and always will...
AMD ALL THE WAY LOL!!!!!! I cant wait for the Bulldozer cpu to hit the market


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

need a link to a vista 64bit repair since my oem disk doesn't have repair option.... well besides a restore option.... some one help?


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> how are you getting a EE for that much when they run in the 1000s, there must be something wrong with that part for it to be only 600 dollars.



I too am wondering why the price on that chip is so much cheaper than the rest of them. Something doesn't sound right at all if that is indeed the chip we're all talking about.

Psyclone, thanks for posting your stepping information and your thoughts/views on 9850BE clocking habits. I too believe they act a whole lot like the Opteron's and my findings coincide (sp?) with what you posted so I can also vouch for what you posted (there...official validation from K haha).

My model clocks very similar (if not the same) to yours as the lowest I can get the stock 2.5Ghz to run is indeed 1.072v though I can use a bit less to get it 100% stable than you (I can do 2.6Ghz at 1.168v 100% stable, tested).

I as you all know can't go any higher than 3.1Ghz at this time though and I believe that's because of cooling. I can get 3.1Ghz to boot and run at nice low voltages (1.312v) though of course it takes more than that to get it 100% stable though. I however can't go any further as it's already warm at those speeds and adding more voltage doesn't help as it'll increase the heat far too quickly to get anywhere even with a 110cfm fan on full blast. Idle is in the mid/low 40's and load will go above 50C but I don't remember the exact temp.

Considering it's doing that inside windows when I go back to the bios for trying any higher I will see temps of 48C in the bios and of course that's just not gonna work on air as it'll get much warmer when trying to go into Vista.

I can pass post of 3.21Ghz (214*15) at very low volts of 1.26v but of course it will freeze shortly after booting starts (but passes the complete post screen w/o a hitch). Raising the voltage does nothing except make it worse as the heat will rise too quickly to get any further so my own self imposed limit is indeed 3.1Ghz as I like using aircooling and don't want to switch to water though I know it's the better solution performance wise.

Just thought I'd chime in for once today and back Psyc up.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

didnt ya hear intel dropped there prices? but im in canada and canada has different pricing than the US since our dollar is so high


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

hey master.... why the hell is AOD every 2nd boot showing Yellow? this thing is pissn me off


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

My PC just had some crazy errors today too. It said I have a corrupt system32 file and when I went to repair it, it then said my system32 file ON THE CD was corrupt. I fooled around with this for an hour and then went to watch some TV since I was about to take a hammer to my PC. I come back and it boots just fine. WTF?? 

But as far as a link to a repair link?? ... Sorry I dont think you can get one without Daemon Tools and a Vista image file. But Im not sure.

Im the guy that cant make a boot file so dont take everything I say as far as PC repair to heart.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> My PC just had some crazy errors today too. It said I have a corrupt system32 file and when I went to repair it, it then said my system32 file ON THE CD was corrupt. I fooled around with this for an hour and then went to watch some TV since I was about to take a hammer to my PC. I come back and it boots just fine. WTF??
> 
> But as far as a link to a repair link?? ... Sorry I dont think you can get one without Daemon Tools and a Vista image file. But Im not sure.
> 
> Im the guy that cant make a boot file so dont take everything I say as far as PC repair to heart.


makes two of us lol.... no worries mate


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea, im debating to reinstall vista as well. Since I cant get Winflash to work. It sucks so much... 

I cant use other programs to change my newer card's memory clocks. It had its BIOS changed and since I cant change it back, I'm stuck at pretty much stock settings. =[


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey master.... why the hell is AOD every 2nd boot showing Yellow? this thing is pissn me off



That is rather strange Full...my AOD doesn't do that from what I've noticed. Are you still using the beta or did you permantly switch back to 2.0.17 again? I believe I remember Vis saying that in the beta there is only Yellow and Red, whereas in the other versions (like 2.0.17) there is still Green, Yellow, and Red.

I'm always using Yellow mode though (aka cpu tweak disabled in bios) as the boost in speed just isn't enough to justify the extra power used nor the extra heat the processor will have unless benchmarking of course (and even then I don't use it much).

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn, that sucks you still can't use Winflash for the cards yet. I'm surprised they don't work on Vista64.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> Damn, that sucks you still can't use Winflash for the cards yet. I'm surprised they don't work on Vista64.
> 
> K



It does work for vista. I saw someone else take a SS of their desktop with their OS specs and winflash running. =[


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> It does work for vista. I saw someone else take a SS of their desktop with their OS specs and winflash running. =[



I know it works for Vista32 as remember I'm still on that (I think I might buy Vista64 on tuesday though...maybeh) I was just saying it seems to not work on Vista64?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yea, sorry, I meant he was on Vista 64.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Heres the thread with the SS of the guy with his OS and Winflash working. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=882280#post882280

Grats on getting vista 64 on tuesday!


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm still not 100% sure that I'll buy it on Tuesday yet as there are some other things I want to do as well (need new coils for my 7, want more ram to go with V64, etc.).

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i used to be an nvidia person.....then i tried ati.........now i run dual hd3870s
> 
> 
> nvidia who?



hahaha, thats funny.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys question...if I was to buy another harddrive and install Vista 64 on that can I still leave the older harddrive hooked up with Vista32 on it? Of course I'd be booting from the V64 drive, but what would happen...?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Ahh, I see. Mk. Well...

Im going to backup some things and reinstall vista. I'll be back on the forums tmrw evening.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hell ya id get the 4870x2 any day but like i said ill wait to winter and get the newest 8** series... shit if i buty every x2 gpu that comes out i'll need a second job lol... what i have works VERY well for my gaming needs and i dont need the 4870x2 rite now... like i said i'll wait till this winter and get the new gpu that will BLOW SMOKE on Nvidia!!! Did i say Nvida blows? hahaha



yeah but my 2900xt is already showing its age, so I think i will just upgrade to the 4870x2.

When are they supposed to come out?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> That is rather strange Full...my AOD doesn't do that from what I've noticed. Are you still using the beta or did you permantly switch back to 2.0.17 again? I believe I remember Vis saying that in the beta there is only Yellow and Red, whereas in the other versions (like 2.0.17) there is still Green, Yellow, and Red.
> 
> I'm always using Yellow mode though (aka cpu tweak disabled in bios) as the boost in speed just isn't enough to justify the extra power used nor the extra heat the processor will have unless benchmarking of course (and even then I don't use it much).
> 
> K


no i went back to the older ver... hey do you have cpu tweek on or off? i think if i turn off tweek then i get the yellow light.... would ya'll mind disabling and let me know.... i just think its a pain in the ass checking b4 i play games... thanks guys


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey guys question...if I was to buy another harddrive and install Vista 64 on that can I still leave the older harddrive hooked up with Vista32 on it? Of course I'd be booting from the V64 drive, but what would happen...?
> 
> K



Depends which you boot from.

Again, dont take my advice to heart. I cant figure out how to make a fsckin boot image.

And Im not reinstalling yet...I have some movies I need to finish downloading before I do it.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

CPU Tweak is also known as Red mode in AOD, if you have it disabled then you will be in Yellow mode (I run it disabled to save both power and a LOT of heat).

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no i went back to the older ver... hey do you have cpu tweek on or off? i think if i turn off tweek then i get the yellow light.... would ya'll mind disabling and let me know.... i just think its a pain in the ass checking b4 i play games... thanks guys



In your case, you want it on. Its better for benchmarks.

With yellow mode, you prolly wont notice a difference.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Depends which you boot from.
> 
> Again, dont take my advice to heart. I cant figure out how to make a fsckin boot image.
> 
> And Im not reinstalling yet...I have some movies I need to finish downloading before I do it.



Thanks, I've never tried that so I'm not sure how it'd work. I want to switch over to Vista64 permantly BUT I want to still have Vista32 and all the files/programs I had on the other harddrive still there. Obviously I'd need to install the programs onto the new harddrive under Vista64, but I don't want to have to move/copy all the files as well nor lose them.

Also it's never a bad idea to have two harddrives (and OS's) to use incase of emergency. That's my biggest reason for wanting to also have Vista32 on the old drive still. I'm wondering if I can use the otherdrive like just another storage device for the old files?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure. I usually just grab my saved info per program and also get the install files too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-am2plus-e.html

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-am2-e.html

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/opn-64-e.html

use this to determine specs of the CPU from OPN to stepping etc


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright, one last thing before I go. 

In the past, I've installed windows, updated, then added mobo software, videocard software, and various other software i might have skipped here. Should I do mobo software, video software and then update or...what?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Alright, one last thing before I go.
> 
> In the past, I've installed windows, updated, then added mobo software, videocard software, and various other software i might have skipped here. Should I do mobo software, video software and then update or...what?



always go this route,

OS
OS updates
DX9C updates
Mobo,
Video
Audio
Tweak OS
Games and game updates
optimize drive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> In your case, you want it on. Its better for benchmarks.
> 
> With yellow mode, you prolly wont notice a difference.


yeah i noticed it in gaming.... i was like WTH!!!!!


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what ya make of this Psy



JAAFB 0811 CP*W (can't tell what that second to last letter is, but:

JAAFB 0811 CPAW = good overclocker, low voltage to get to 2.9GHz (1.34V)
JAAFB 0811 CPBW = poor overclocker, high voltage to get to 2.7GHz + (1.42V)
JAAFB 0811 CPFW = good overclocker, low voltage to get to 3.0GHz + (1.32V)
JAAFB 0811 CPHW = (no recorded overclock yet)
JAAFB 0811 CPLW = (no recorded overclock yet)
JAAFB 0811 CPMW = decent overclocker, medium voltage to get to 2.9GHz + (1.4V)
JAAFB 0811 CPNW = (no recorded overclock yet)

If that's an 'I', I can't find that stepping anywhere...but I'm not sure I'm seeing it clearly enough to know for sure exactly which one you've got there...



Kei said:


> Psychlone, thanks for posting your stepping information and your thoughts/views on 9850BE clocking habits. I too believe they act a whole lot like the Opteron's and my findings coincide (sp?) with what you posted so I can also vouch for what you posted (there...official validation from K haha).
> 
> My model clocks very similar (if not the same) to yours as the lowest I can get the stock 2.5Ghz to run is indeed 1.072v though I can use a bit less to get it 100% stable than you (I can do 2.6Ghz at 1.168v 100% stable, tested).
> 
> ...



(14.5) * (214) = (3103)
(14.5) / (2.6666666) = (5.4375)
(3103) / (5.4375) = (570.666) (* 2 = 1141.33MHz DDR)
(assuming) (10X NB) * (214) = (2140MHz NB Freq)
(assuming) (10X HT) * (214) = (2140MHz HT Freq)
That is indeed a nice overclock.  I'd really like to see your NB and HT at more than 10X though (assuming they're not) - the increased bandwidth from those will *kill* number crunching and file xfer like you've never seen!

I'd be *extremely* interested in your board's throughput at higher NB and HT frequencies, specifically your L3 Cache readings from Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory Benchmark...mine, when up to 2400MHz+ NB and 2200+ HT is in the 12000+ MB/s range for read, copy and write just for comparison.
I've found my motherboard to be completely stable at 2600MHz NB, but when I bring the HT into the mix, it caps at just under 2500MHz with the HT any higher than 2300MHz, and caps at 2400MHz with the HT at 2200MHz (give or take a few MHz)

I'm beginning to realize the limitations of the M3A32-MVP with it's quirks in memory latencies (being -2 from what you set, but only if you set certain latencies and not others), with it's voltage-leak (setting even stock 1.3V is really 1.28V, and deviates more the higher you go), and with it's NB/HT link - even though they're not 'linked' like the old days, they apparently still are sharing the same bandwidth, albeit in a bit different form than before.
I can't wait for the new SB750 boards to hit the streets...hopefully ASUS will have a 4 X PCI-E X16 board with the newer NB and SB chipsets soon.

Psychlone


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> (14.5) * (214) = (3103)
> (14.5) / (2.6666666) = (5.4375)
> (3103) / (5.4375) = (570.666) (* 2 = 1141.33MHz DDR)
> (assuming) (10X NB) * (214) = (2140MHz NB Freq)
> ...



Okay I dug through some of results I had from back in May and attatched them to this post. I never ran the Memory and Cache benchmark at 3.1Ghz settings as I don't really use that setting much (if at all) but here is a sample at 3Ghz which should give you a good idea. Perhaps I'll run it at 3.1Ghz for you tomorrow and post up. These results are in ganged mode that I'm posting now though, tomorrow will be unganged as that's how I run 24/7 and don't really change it even for benching anymore.

Thanks for the compliments on the clock though, as I said I could go higher if I had further cooling but I don't plan on changing over to water cooling as to me it's more fun/rewarding to clock with air. 

The highest I've been able to run my Northbridge so far is a big over 2.5Ghz using 1.45v for the Northbridge, same for the HT Link (simultaneously). I haven't experienced any of the issues that you spoke of however with getting the same clock on the Northbridge and HT Link though with the HT Link you can't have a multiplier of greater than 10x (unlike the Northbridge). If I remember correctly this is due to the lockout they put on the board so that you don't try to run the HT Link higher than the Northbridge and mess things up. When using that 3.1Ghz setting (214*14.5x) I have the Northbridge set at 11x achieving 2.354Ghz and the HT Link set at 10x achieving 2.14Ghz. The next step up for the Northbridge would be 2.568Ghz and I don't believe I've ever run that (I'm pretty sure 2.53Ghz is my max). I have not achieved 2.6Ghz on either the Northbridge or HT Link though I've seen this done before. I'm not willing to use any voltage higher than 1.45v even for benching as I said I'm on air cooling and that would mean that I still have the Northbridge passively cooled with the boards heatsinks as I cannot use the extra fan that comes with the board (for water cooling also my cpu cooler is far too large for that to be installed).

I usually choose in the 2.2-2.3Ghz range for the Northbridge since it requires much less voltage and the speed boost from 2.3Ghz up to 2.4Ghz is not great enough for me to warrant the extra voltage. With that said the Northbridge is indeed the key to the speed of the Phenom line of processors and if one leaves it as is they will never achieve the full potential of the Phenom nor come close really.

While we're discussing numbers...have you been adjusting the Max Read Latency of your ram or leaving it as is. We sadly do not have an option like some of the older ASUS boards to adjust this in the bios but I hope you are aware that you can dial this _EXTREMELY_ important setting in using 'Memset' available on the internet. If you're leaving this stock then you are indeed losing a significant chunk of performance especially in the latency of the system. You can take roughly 5-6 ticks out of the setting and remain stable while gaining a large boost in performance. I have not posted about this (only in private PM messages) in this post yet as there are many other things that should be dealt with prior to worrying about this setting as it will change depending on what the rest of your system is at. That also includes going from ganged to unganged memory modes so you won't be able to change the numbers the same way so take care when setting this. Also if you're not used to doing memory timings then please only adjust this setting a single tick at a time then hit apply and test that it's stable before proceeding.

K


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Kei for posting that. I was starting to think my ram was inferior due to it's ~5gb read when everything else is ~8/9gb


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> I'm beginning to realize the limitations of the M3A32-MVP with it's quirks in memory latencies (being -2 from what you set, but only if you set certain latencies and not others), with it's voltage-leak (setting even stock 1.3V is really 1.28V, and deviates more the higher you go), and with it's NB/HT link - even though they're not 'linked' like the old days, they apparently still are sharing the same bandwidth, albeit in a bit different form than before.
> I can't wait for the new SB750 boards to hit the streets...hopefully ASUS will have a 4 X PCI-E X16 board with the newer NB and SB chipsets soon.
> 
> Psychlone



Also I'd like to see your highest Everest results as well if you don't mind posting a shot of them. 

Now then board limitation wise I think one of the biggest is that we cannot set any timings lower than 5 for the tRCD nor tRP settings as well as no lower than 15 for tRAS setting when in 1066 mode. This means that we are not even given an option to set 4-4-4-12 timings in 1066 mode and that the best we can do is 4-5-5-15 which is still very good but I know there is ram that can do better (mine can...easy). I can set my ram for 4-5-5-15-21 no problems all the way up to the 1141Mhz setting on stock voltage, which sucks because I really believe that it would do 4-4-4-12 or better all the way up to the 1066Mhz setting and probably better.

As for timings being off those are indeed there but only for two specific settings and modes...

in 800Mhz mode you must set the tRAS setting for +2 from whatever setting you would like in order to achieve the desired result which would look like this...if I want 4-4-4-12 then I must set it at 4-4-4-14 if not then I'll end up with 4-4-4-10 and it may not boot which if I didn't know better then I'd think there was a problem with the ram when it's actually a bios/board issue I never accounted for.

in 1066Mhz mode you must set the tRC setting for +1 from whatever setting you would like in order to achieve the desired result which would look like this...if I want 4-5-5-15-21 then I must set it at 4-5-5-15-22 if not then I'll end up with 4-5-5-15-20 which may cause a boot issue if not accounted for.

I have found no other problems with ram timings in the bios other than the ones mentioned above though you may know of others that you may wish to share.

Voltage wise at the stock 1.30v setting I achieve 1.296v which is a very good result. Once the voltage changes to say 1.16v then I achieve 1.15v. In my findings the voltage is either spot on (like stock) or within .0125v which isn't too bad though it must be accounted for depending on the voltage setting being used. This change for me usually only happens when I have set an abnormally low voltage or an abnormally high voltage.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks Kei for posting that. I was starting to think my ram was inferior due to it's ~5gb read when everything else is ~8/9gb



Haha, nope it's not your ram at all. From time to time you will see read speeds significantly higher than what is posted here (and from your testing) so there is indeed nothing wrong. I'm not fully certain why the write speeds are the way they are though I imagine it has something to do with the way the Phenom interacts with the program and not a problem with the chip or else our performance would be far worse.

You can rest easy all is well 
K

*Edit:* I just ran a quick bench achieving a Write speed of 6,051MB/s at 2.9Ghz settings (2.4Ghz Northbridge, 800Mhz 3-4-3-9 1T ram)...5 seconds later I ran a second one achieving 6,549MB/s same settings...5 seconds later 5,966MB/s. So you see how much it can vary using this program. The highest I remember ever seeing was higher than 8k...


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey guys question...if I was to buy another harddrive and install Vista 64 on that can I still leave the older harddrive hooked up with Vista32 on it? Of course I'd be booting from the V64 drive, but what would happen...?
> 
> K



u would have your v64 drive as c
and your v32 as d or e or f or however many other peripherals you got hooked up

if you are using ide, set the jumpers or make sure that the v64 drive is in the master slot.

dont forget to set your bios as well


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Na id be going for the extreme cpu dude... seen one working the other day and it nearly blew my freekin mind!!!! i can get for $580 with tax from a local shop....



580$???
can u get me 1???? sh1t make that 2....

skulltrail ftw!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Who the hell needs 4ghz+ processors??



i do

im sure the 9850 will last. its more of how man y more mobos will it kill....I just replaced my asus m3a32-mvp w/ an msi ??? <will look in a bit>

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brackish (Jul 20, 2008)

*Hey all!*

Hello everyone.

I am new here although I am yet another long time lurker. 

I have been following this thread since it started and I must say I am impressed with the amount of info for the Phenoms you have!

I do intend to upgrade to a Phenom, probably the 45nm ones along with the new SB750 mobo's.

Its a shame I don't have a Phenom now but I will hopefully be getting one of the new mobo's soon as they are released

Thanks All!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Brackish said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am new here although I am yet another long time lurker.
> 
> ...



looks like your a overclocker, so i suggest a BE/FX 45nm AM3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2008)

Brackish said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am new here although I am yet another long time lurker.
> 
> ...



welcome,

I am on the same boat as you.  Although I might just buy the 45nm phenom only as I already have a great Motherboard.  This thread is all you need when it comes to phenoms, and the people here are great!!!  Not only phenoms, but alot of the things you read here can also be applied to overclocking other processors as well.


----------



## nanohead (Jul 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey guys question...if I was to buy another harddrive and install Vista 64 on that can I still leave the older harddrive hooked up with Vista32 on it? Of course I'd be booting from the V64 drive, but what would happen...?
> 
> K



Man, that could be dangerous...  because of the disk signatures that Windows writes down onto volumes it thinks it owns.   Vista is even MORE aggressive with disk ownership than XP or Linux.   I've roached several "multi-disk" installations, and the trouble is, I can't even say which one of our friendly operating systems did the destroying!!!

I would do some test without real data if you can.   I was thinking of doing the same thing, as Razer finally has a 64 bit driver for the silly Barracuda card that I like for some reason.   I wanted to move my gamer over to 64 bit, but I'm scared to roach the whole thing.

I may try it in test with some dummy disks (I have lots O' hard disks laying around)...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

Morning. I've got vista installed but after a long battle. 

So last night I go to reinstall my OS. I insert the disk and start the setup and its 3% into expanding the files. Crash. What in the hell...

I go into BIOS and all my settings are stock. Everything seems to be right. But just in case, I set defaults in BIOS the save and exit. I try again but before I can get into windows...I get the corrupt file crap again like before I reinstalled. So Im starting to panic. I take out my 2nd video card, my sound card and 2 of my memory sticks(new tracers), so theres just two sticks of ballistix and a HD3870. I try again...and again, its corrupt.

I take out another stick of memory. Theres now only one gig in there. But STILL CORRUPT. I run a memory diagnostic on that single stick and well what do you know...Its bad. 

Im not sure how this could of happened. I dont stress my memory often and I certainly didnt stress it before it started F'ing up. Think heat from running Cas 4 at 800mhz did it? Im only using two sticks of Crucial Ballistix tracers right now. (PC2-6400 Cas4 800mhz) Everything is installing fine and all is well. Im kinda mad tho. Im now down two gigs of memory. =[

Fullinfusion, did you find out if you are getting that new patriot memory?? lol I could use those tracers you were about to break in half~!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

i haven't heard from the shop yet... he said he would ring when he gets all the prices... and thanks for the reminder V... i totally forgot.. I'll be heading into the states Tuesday so ill post them off from Grand Forks ND.. ok


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah those tracers run hot man... i set a 120mm fan on top of the gpu and slightly angeled it towards the ram and the mem pipe where it contacts the NB... i also put a drop of artic silver on the top and bottom of the mempipe at the NB just in the middle of the two screw holes.. top and bottom..... the ram sure runs cooler now...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2008)

well after my BS the crysis caused me yesterday i did a fresh install AGAIN!
but anyway's its all good and from my last post about the ram runs cooler...
well the pc has been on all night updating and doing it's thing... i just pulled the side of the case off and WOW!!! is the memory even working? it was like barely even luke warm... heck b4 i could hardly touch them from the dam heat... the NB is even cool to the touch... so V? since im sending you the tracers for free i want you to get a small fan blowing on them ok... i could trade them but i told you that you can have them... remember... you owe me lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 20, 2008)

hehe, if I decide to smash something cause it wont work right, I'll post it to you first!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 20, 2008)

I miss my asus board already.....some results from my temp replacement mobo....
msi k9a2 platinum.....

200x15@1.328v=3000

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391857


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2008)

ok guys, I need some help here.

I got rid of my ati drivers to do a fresh install of the 8.6 drivers.  Now I d/l the file and when I open it it gives me an error that says the file cannot be opened.  So now I have no drivers installed and i'm stuck with a retarded looking internet hehe.


Would having a flashed bios have anything to do with this????  Please help, thanks.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 21, 2008)

Doubt it. I flashed my cards this morning and then installed my video drivers. All worked fine.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, I need some help here.
> 
> I got rid of my ati drivers to do a fresh install of the 8.6 drivers.  Now I d/l the file and when I open it it gives me an error that says the file cannot be opened.  So now I have no drivers installed and i'm stuck with a retarded looking internet hehe.
> 
> ...



what does the error say?

have you tried to manually install the drivers? from device manager?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well after my BS the crysis caused me yesterday i did a fresh install AGAIN!
> but anyway's its all good and from my last post about the ram runs cooler...
> well the pc has been on all night updating and doing it's thing... i just pulled the side of the case off and WOW!!! is the memory even working? it was like barely even luke warm... heck b4 i could hardly touch them from the dam heat... the NB is even cool to the touch... so V? since im sending you the tracers for free i want you to get a small fan blowing on them ok... i could trade them but i told you that you can have them... remember... you owe me lol...



got anything else u wanna trade??? lol j/k kinda


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

servermonkey go to the 1.4 bios on your K9A2 its a better oc'ing BIOS


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah those tracers run hot man... i set a 120mm fan on top of the gpu and slightly angeled it towards the ram and the mem pipe where it contacts the NB... i also put a drop of artic silver on the top and bottom of the mempipe at the NB just in the middle of the two screw holes.. top and bottom..... the ram sure runs cooler now...



Those tracers Run hotter because of the Additional Circuitry for the Lights, trust me the Motherboard i have the Ground Effect Lights left little discoloration on the ramslots, the SLots were green (UV reactive) and those LEDs created discoloration in the shape of the LEDs themselves.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> servermonkey go to the 1.4 bios on your K9A2 its a better oc'ing BIOS



aight nut right off the bat the enable/disable tb option is not there.....

tooo be cont/...........

wooo hoooo
stock volts.....(it didnt post into windows before)

200x15@stock volts

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=391882














cant get anything about 3000 stable.....


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> aight nut right off the bat the enable/disable tb option is not there.....
> 
> tooo be cont/...........



your running a 9850 it is auto disabled


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> your running a 9850 it is auto disabled



should be......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> what does the error say?
> 
> have you tried to manually install the drivers? from device manager?



the error says "error while opening file for writing" 

i tried fromt he device manager, and from the cd the card brought, same thing.  GPU-Z picks it up as "standard VGA Graphics Adapter"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, i've ran driver cleaner pro, re-installed chipset drivers, and same thing.  I have ran out of options, frankly don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, problem fixed.  My buddy was the one that did it.  After many hours of searching online, he found somebody that had the same issue.  I forgot what folder he did it in, but we had to add a desktop folder, and a my documents folder I believe.  Once he did that, everything installed fine.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can probably drop my volts and keep it stable, I bumped them this high hoping for 3.2 earlier today.
On a side note I still haven't touched my bus speed and this was everest stable for over a minute before I stopped the test (I didn't want to let it get past 61C)


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> got a 2.8ghz NB running now



HOLY SWEET JESUS! I just realized (I know I'm slow today haha) that you were posting about the 2.8Ghz Northbridge setting not the cpu setting!

What voltage were you running in order to achieve that? That is a monstrous (the highest I've seen so far being over 2.6Ghz until you) speed so I'm very curious as that speed would make the Phenom so much faster it's ridiculous! Also what is the cooling setup for you to achieve that?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 21, 2008)

8.7 cats officially out. 

Cheers.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha, great minds...I just installed them while you were posting. I'll give you guys my impressions in a few days after I've spent some time with them.

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> HOLY SWEET JESUS! I just realized (I know I'm slow today haha) that you were posting about the 2.8Ghz Northbridge setting not the cpu setting!
> 
> What voltage were you running in order to achieve that? That is a monstrous (the highest I've seen so far being over 2.6Ghz until you) speed so I'm very curious as that speed would make the Phenom so much faster it's ridiculous! Also what is the cooling setup for you to achieve that?
> 
> K



rofl little late but it turns out its a flaw in MSI's BIOS


LIKMARK did this on XS just to show the flaw in cpuz


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2008)

Doh! Yea I know I'm way past when you posted that haha. I saw you posted that the 3.3Ghz setting was incorrect I wasn't sure if the 2.8Ghz NB was legit. Oh well...it'd prolly burn up the board trying to go for that considering it takes me 1.45v to get 2.5Ghz.

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

Kei said:


> Doh! Yea I know I'm way past when you posted that haha. I saw you posted that the 3.3Ghz setting was incorrect I wasn't sure if the 2.8Ghz NB was legit. Oh well...it'd prolly burn up the board trying to go for that considering it takes me 1.45v to get 2.5Ghz.
> 
> K



if i can get ahold of a BE chip ill try it with my chip


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, but be careful and make sure you have very good cooling just in case.

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

she will be under water  and more than likely it will be on a 9600BE because they are cheap as hell now


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha, smart move


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 21, 2008)

I had to slow the Feck down...popped a cap on my M3A32-MVP while playing with fire (literally) - I had pumped up CPU-HT in AOD to 1.321V trying to stabilize at 2600MHz HT with the NB at 2700MHz with the NB PCI-E to just a hair under 2V, and NB VID at 1.55V.
Just so you guys know, I *never* do suicide runs - I always start with the lowest voltage possible and if unstable, work up till it is.  Unfortunately, some of the options in AOD aren't in our M3A32-MVP BIOS, so there's nothing to override those registers when set with AOD, and POP! (*smell the ozone*)
- But, I *was* trying to do something that I shouldn't have been doing...and that's the cause of my problem here.  I do have some screenshots from Everest Cache and Memory Benchmark on my computer that I can upload when I get her running again, but they're very similar to yours Kei, with the exception of my read at 87xxMB/s, write at 63xxMB/s, copy at just a hair over 11,2xx at 46.9ns(?) with L3 latencies of something like (again, pulling from memory and countless testing notes!) - read 97xxMB/s, write 11,6xxMB/s, copy 12,7xxMB/s at 6.2ns - I believe this was with my HT at 2400 and NB at 2600, RAM at stock 1066, but again, this is from scribbled notes and not from the actual screenshots, but for every milestone I made, I did to a screenie, so when I get this put back together, I'll post 'em up for you.
I may just wait a bit for the 750SB ASUS has to offer soon before jumping back into the oc game...

Damn me and my infernal overclocking addiction! ((waiting with bated breath and sweaty palms for the new 780GX/SB750))

Sorry for the lack of updates, looks like I won't be on here for a bit, unless I simply can't live without my computer, but I do have 8 others (most of them at my restaurant) - but my prize is still my little Opty165 system that's still running (after over 2 years at these settings) at 3.2GHz/583MHz DDR2 on XMS3202C2 v1.3 - this is what I'll be on for a little while - at least until I get a replacement temporary board or the new 780G ASUS...

Psychlone


----------



## Kei (Jul 22, 2008)

Well damn Psych you just had to go and blow it up haha. I've never tried anything above 1.45v on the Northbridge as I'm still running it passively cooled (can't fit the fan that comes with it as my cpu cooler is too large) so the most I can remember running Northbridge is a shade over 2.5Ghz but with the voltage that high I don't run it for long though it's stable I just don't need the heat nor stress with the passive cooling. I never wanted to risk it so a bit over 2.5Ghz is more than good enough as the highest I've seen (legit) was a bit more than 2.6Ghz and that's not that much farther up so I'm good anyway.

Anyway I dug around a few minutes ago and I believe I've found my highest Everest results (cache and memory benchmark that is) to date. I did a test back on 5/16/08 in Kuma mode (makes no difference as it's a single thread program so Agena/Kuma doesn't change anything) with the results I have attatched to this post. They are higher than the last post I had up and higher than I believe than what you achieved before you blew your board up haha. What cpu speed were you running at for your tests anyway?

This test was done at the following settings...

Phenom X2 3.1Ghz
Northbridge 2.484Ghz
HT Link 2.07Ghz
Ram 1104Mhz 4-5-5-15 2T
Ganged memory

I think I may be able to break the 10k barrier on the copy speed but I'm not sure as I haven't tried in a while now. Either way I'm extremely close now anyway...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 22, 2008)

I've gotten into the 9.3k area before but that was a long time ago and a bit unstable if I remember right. Hell. Even 2.7ghz on this crappy phenom (i mean that with love) crashes. I've yet to crash on 2.6ghz but Im sure if I leave my PC on for a day or two it will crash.

EDIT: BTW, I know when you guys say find your max multi and max Ht link and combine but why when I put them both together its just completely ready to fall on its face? I gotta be missing something here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> she will be under water  and more than likely it will be on a 9600BE because they are cheap as hell now



it better be a 9600 Business Class because 00 before the Business class have the TLB error.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 22, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> I had to slow the Feck down...popped a cap on my M3A32-MVP while playing with fire (literally)
> Psychlone



same thing happened to me 

that is y i am on a msi board..... is it payday yet????

meanwhile, bios 1.4 has shown me no ..... went back to 1.5 and w00t got me some 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=392394


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know how I could get a mempipe for my M3A? 

Also, I was reading my motherboard manual and says it supports full x16 VGA support., triple x16/x8/x8 or quad x8 modes. Im only able to run x16 and the other card at x8. why?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Does anyone know how I could get a mempipe for my M3A?
> 
> Also, I was reading my motherboard manual and says it supports full x16 VGA support., triple x16/x8/x8 or quad x8 modes. Im only able to run x16 and the other card at x8. why?



u want mine
its from a m3a32-mvp tho, if u think it will fit, u can have it


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 24, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> u want mine
> its from a m3a32-mvp tho, if u think it will fit, u can have it



Hell yea man! Thats the board I have too! I was jsut lazy and didnt feel like typing it all out. I was gunna ask asus how I could buy one but just to send an email to them, they want all sorts of ridiculous information. I would have to take my PC apart to get at all the serial numbers and batch numbers...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> same thing happened to me
> 
> that is y i am on a msi board..... is it payday yet????
> 
> ...



i honestly think you must of gotten a bum board or chip doesn't like the MSI cause they normally clock alot better than that....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 24, 2008)

What's wrong with that? 3ghz is nothing to frown at.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What's wrong with that? 3ghz is nothing to frown at.



he's complaining about the MSI board....


its probably the best bang for your buck xfire AM2+ board out there....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anybody remember the days when there were lots of chipsets to chose from? Now it seems like there's only nVidia and AMD, intel, and Via, but Vis is falling off pretty quick. I miss the days that had more competition.
[/random]


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey back from Cancun guys. What I miss?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 24, 2008)

wow a blown cap!!! gotta hate that... and V... your memory is posted off ... dang your getting all sorts of freeee stuff lol....
and also on my proc the second last letter is indeed a (I)....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey back from Cancun guys. What I miss?


welcome back Aphex


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 24, 2008)

can someone tell me if i install an update for windows and it causes problems, can i remove it and restart and all will be fine again.... or after i remove it should i use windows restore? since it created a restore point before installing...


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> he's complaining about the MSI board....
> 
> 
> its probably the best bang for your buck xfire AM2+ board out there....



 msi


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 24, 2008)

fudge its hot here today... the air con is having a tough time keeping the lounge and hallway bedrooms cool... its 22c out there and in my office its a balmy 28c.... dam reef tank and the lighting heats up this room something fierce!! (98% relative humidity) feels like the tropical rain forest in northern Australia here... i had to drop the core down a few ticks just to stay below 50c under load on the cpu.... ha cant wait for winter... ill open up the window and drop the room to 7-8c... that should be good for upping the volts and cranking up the bus speeds hahah


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 24, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I've gotten into the 9.3k area before but that was a long time ago and a bit unstable if I remember right. Hell. Even 2.7ghz on this crappy phenom (i mean that with love) crashes. I've yet to crash on 2.6ghz but Im sure if I leave my PC on for a day or two it will crash.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I know when you guys say find your max multi and max Ht link and combine but why when I put them both together its just completely ready to fall on its face? I gotta be missing something here.


i think finding is just a guide line for what the mobo can handle... i think i hit 243ish on the bus speeds and 15x on the multi... but no way in hell can my system run that high of bus... no to mention the x15... x15 is fine with low bus but likes lower multi and moderate bus speeds... it's a balancing act.... my cpu loves its bus and multi setting so im just leaving it where it likes to run... makes gaming more injoyable when your playing for 72hrs non stop with out a bsod or lock up's...
BTW!!!! captain... we need more volts!!!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 24, 2008)

HAha, servermonkey, Asus dominates all!

Wow Full, 22c in canada? Thats nice and cool! Its so hot and humid here in Tejas... I live right on the coast and its all salty and ... icky. Its 96F out right now...or ... 36C for you metric peeps. Thanks again Full, I really need that memory! Ever since my other two sticks died I've been using only 2 gigs. Its pretty bad. I can get MAYBE three programs up before I become overwhelm'd with a lack of memory. Then my PC gets super laggy and all slow. Im rambling.

As far as combining multis and HT links...I've got 208x13 running fine. So 2.7ghz with 1.25v is not bad. Im also getting my memory (all that I have left >.>) to run at cas4 with CR1 timings. Which isnt bad.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 25, 2008)

I found this earlier...

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3360&p=1

Its about the new 790GX chipset vs 790FX and about the results of ACC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I found this earlier...
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3360&p=1
> 
> Its about the new 790GX chipset vs 790FX and about the results of ACC.



Great aritcle V 

Too bad I just bought me my M3A32 MVP deluxe.  But i might consider getting a board with a 790GX chipset.  They seem to be fast as heck.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> HAha, servermonkey, Asus dominates all!
> 
> Wow Full, 22c in canada? Thats nice and cool! Its so hot and humid here in Tejas... I live right on the coast and its all salty and ... icky. Its 96F out right now...or ... 36C for you metric peeps. Thanks again Full, I really need that memory! Ever since my other two sticks died I've been using only 2 gigs. Its pretty bad. I can get MAYBE three programs up before I become overwhelm'd with a lack of memory. Then my PC gets super laggy and all slow. Im rambling.
> 
> As far as combining multis and HT links...I've got 208x13 running fine. So 2.7ghz with 1.25v is not bad. Im also getting my memory (all that I have left >.>) to run at cas4 with CR1 timings. Which isnt bad.


hey no prob man... hope they work out for ya
no its like 38c here outside and 22c in the house except in my office where the rig lives


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah sweet artical, foooooooor sure ppl!!!! Ahh the benchies are going well beyond what we have now hehehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2008)

K? V?... anyone?
in bios and under cpu setting what is cashe cycle? i think thats what it say's... what does it do and should i disable it... already have disabled but not sure what it exactly does... any help would be gratefully be appreciated


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 25, 2008)

Re-read that post. CPU cache is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_cache

Not sure exactly what its for or what it impacts but I'd bet it would be better to leave it on or enabled.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Re-read that post. CPU cache is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_cache
> 
> Not sure exactly what its for or what it impacts but I'd bet it would be better to leave it on or enabled.


ok you smart guy..... i asked if i need it enabled or disabled! lol.... on or off?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 25, 2008)

Im not sure. I cant find anything in the Asus M3A-MVP deluxe manual about it. Have you tried turning it off and on and running some tests?


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2008)

I assume you are referring to "Cache Mapping" in the bios which should be left to Enabled. It was a way to help out the B2 Phenom's get around the TLB issue but for us is not a problem. It is a good thing to have.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2008)

On another note...who's buying a new SB750 board next week? 

I'm already preparing the funds to do so when they launch...just have to pick one as my current board is as good as sold when these come out.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2008)

Btw, sorry I haven't been on the boards but I just got a new wheel and pedal setup (Logitech Driving Force GT) and I've since completely fallen in love with the new wheel. The pedals are good too (especially the brake pedal) but they will be replaced with more serious ones including a clutch. The wheel on the other hand is seriously dropped straight down from heaven itself...I'm still on shock how good it is. I can't stop driving it's soooooooooooo damn good...if anyone else out there is looking for a utterly perfectly fantastically ridiculously wonderfully sick wheel then stop thinking and go buy it, it's MILES ahead of anything out there until you start talking large money (and that includes being better than the G25 wheel).

All I need now is to pick my pedals and I'll be set...can't wait to get a clutch (at least I do have a sequential shifter instead of just paddles). Damn I LOVE this wheel...mind blowing.

Now then like I said who else is buying a new AMD board...

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, sorry I haven't been on the boards but I just got a new wheel and pedal setup (Logitech Driving Force GT) and I've since completely fallen in love with the new wheel. The pedals are good too (especially the brake pedal) but they will be replaced with more serious ones including a clutch. The wheel on the other hand is seriously dropped straight down from heaven itself...I'm still on shock how good it is. I can't stop driving it's soooooooooooo damn good...if anyone else out there is looking for a utterly perfectly fantastically ridiculously wonderfully sick wheel then stop thinking and go buy it, it's MILES ahead of anything out there until you start talking large money (and that includes being better than the G25 wheel).
> 
> All I need now is to pick my pedals and I'll be set...can't wait to get a clutch (at least I do have a sequential shifter instead of just paddles). Damn I LOVE this wheel...mind blowing.
> 
> ...



Glad you like the wheel man.  I've thought about getting one myself, but I need to upgrade my pc desk when I finish my build, before I can do anything like that.

I'm thinking about getting a 790GX board.  But it depends, I just bought my Asus M3A32


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> On another note...who's buying a new SB750 board next week?
> 
> I'm already preparing the funds to do so when they launch...just have to pick one as my current board is as good as sold when these come out.
> 
> K



im getting a biostar 790GX


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> im getting a biostar 790GX



  

I want the new ASUS but I'm honestly salivating for almost any of them right now...

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

i've become  Bisotar fan ever since i got my 780G it clocks better than my MSI....once i add an addon graphics card i bet i can do 3ghz on this phenom


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> im getting a biostar 790GX



Hopefully its a T-Power like the 750a and the P45 Variant (6GHZ Core 2 on a biostar)


----------



## sandy111 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Friends, This is first time i am involving in a discussion, and to some extent i understood what you were all discussing about. 

My system is working at old configuration with 256 RAM, even the hard disk capacity is also not that high but Now I want to increase the speed of my system by keeping another RAM of 256MB.
When I tried to insert another RAM, it is not accepting I guess the new RAM is not compatible with my system configuration, Why it is happening so ..........I hope you guys can easily clarify

Thank you

************************************************************************
sandy111

a place where we can find all things..

wikimah


----------



## jkatt12 (Jul 25, 2008)

any1 here know the difference between the 9950 retail and oem, they both say black edition but have a different model #.  (just wondering why the oem is so much higher on newegg)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 25, 2008)

no clue, AMD doesnt control the Pricing on most sites, Newegg jacks em up so they can compensate for their overhead, OEM usually means used by one of the bigger companies and it usually means it doesnt come in a pretty retail box/doesnt come with heatsink, usually the OEMs cost less because of no Pretty box or heatsink.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2008)

anyone try the new m3a32-mvp 1202 bios yet?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 25, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaat?! New BIOS!?!? omg omg omg omg!

Flashing now...be back later with details.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 25, 2008)

Alrighty. Im back with BIOS 1202. Theres a new option under CPU config. called C1E enable.

Im not sure what it does or anything of that sort, I just wanted to set my BIOS up and get back to my desktop. I'll play with it in a few. For now, I've got some tighter memory timings! I use to only be able to use 4.4.4.12.16 CR1 but now I've got 4.4.4.10.16 CR1. I did this by accident as I figured they would of fixed that error with tRAS being 2 clicks over the actual timing. Anyways...Thats good news.

Im not sure if I'll be getting the new 790GX mobo right away or at all. Depends on what you guys say the results will be. If its ridiculously amazing then I'll figure out which brand to get but for now I'm completely happy.

So Kei, that wheel you got. Is that the $150~ one thats listed under the G25. I always though the G25 was the top of the line wheel. Or is the Driving Force GT the newest and greatest out? I've been wanting a wheel for quite some time but I just had to replace the rear two tires of my Camaro so I'm down $350. =[


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> On another note...who's buying a new SB750 board next week?
> 
> I'm already preparing the funds to do so when they launch...just have to pick one as my current board is as good as sold when these come out.
> 
> K



as soon as they launch it i will get 1 no 2....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 25, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> any1 here know the difference between the 9950 retail and oem, they both say black edition but have a different model #.  (just wondering why the oem is so much higher on newegg)



i think retail comes w/ a fan or the other way around


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> So Kei, that wheel you got. Is that the $150~ one thats listed under the G25. I always though the G25 was the top of the line wheel. Or is the Driving Force GT the newest and greatest out? I've been wanting a wheel for quite some time but I just had to replace the rear two tires of my Camaro so I'm down $350. =[



Yep that's the wheel I have now, it's newer than the G25 but it's not out to replace the wheel. The wheel itself is hands down better than the G25 though in my personal opinion in feel and overall visual appeal and layout as well. The force is truly tremendous regardless of the setting. I race with the forcefeedback off but the center spring remains on so that it's more like an actual racing car (yes I've done that before ) though of all the force feedback wheels I've ever felt this one has the most convincing effects and you could actually leave it on as it's not terribly unrealistic which speaks a lot about the wheel.

Feeling wise the material is TRULY magnificent and the buttons are all laid out very nicely, the sequential shifter is nice so I don't have to use the paddles on the wheel. The paddles are not full paddles but if I remember correctly (it was a year ago since I did it) are very much like those of the SLR hyper car which isn't a bad thing. I use the shifter instead of the paddles anyway for realism (how many race cars have paddles).

The pedals are also very good for out of the box pedals especially the brake pedal. The feel is beautiful from it and you really can actually put your leg behind the pedal instead of just barely being able to touch it with one toe. You can put the real strength from your leg in it just like a real pedal and it'll take it and feel very good. I'm still replacing them as I need a clutch and gated shifter but for now I'm doing just fine as they're excellent. The star of this package is hands down the truly unbelievable wheel...words just can't describe it.

This is of course from a full on real SIMULATOR experience not any Gran Turismo games so I have no idea how it'd be on a console 'simulator' but I imagine it would feel very good as well. This wheel will make you tired if you're an enduro racer like me...the feel on full is much like that of a car with no powersteering sitting still and turning the wheel from lock to lock on pavement, no joke it's sick.

The only thing the G25 has better is the pedals because it has a clutch but the shifter isn't so great on it anyway. Much smarter to buy this better wheel and buy a pedal and shifter seperatly.

K

Btw, Electronics Boutique/GAMESTOP has them for $119 and of course you can use discounts on it. I got mine for a ripe $91 which is insane as the older Driving Force Pro costs more than that...


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2008)

I talk too much...I forgot to give you a review from Inside Sim Racing Tv about the wheel...

http://insidesimracing.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=184

That pretty much says it all, note when they talk about the pedals they are comparing them to a real deal set of pedals as they're not nearly as bad as they say. I wish they would've clarified that in the review as it can mislead many people. I was nervous when I bought it because of the pedals since I'm still deciding on what serious set to go with...once I touched them all those worries went away. They're miles better than what you might think.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2008)

Kei said:


> I want the new ASUS but I'm honestly salivating for almost any of them right now...
> 
> K


I don't know what manufacture to get... i need help?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> anyone try the new m3a32-mvp 1202 bios yet?



ill be flashing tonight.  Let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

C1e is for power cheap skates like Kei.... haha jj my friend... from what i gather C1e is to throttle down the cpu...(wattage) didn't spend much time researching but i found that out haha... hey Kei when you can rip your hands off the new Racing wheel update to the 1202 bios and enable C1e and with your  power meter check and see what the diff is between enabled and disabled..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 26, 2008)

How much of an effect does the HT multi have on system performance? I notice a lot more people dropping their HT multi to get higher clocks but I thought that would slow the system down jsut as much as they are overclocking it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> How much of an effect does the HT multi have on system performance? I notice a lot more people dropping their HT multi to get higher clocks but I thought that would slow the system down jsut as much as they are overclocking it.


in my benchies 2000 vs 2200 the results are sooooo close its hard to tell... but the extra band width is a plus dude...
you want to drop the HT multi down when you bring up the bus speed so your not hammering the mhz to the HT... why you asking V?
you know all this


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

i also tried the 1202 bios but didn't like it... well im sure it's ok but like a wise ol nerd told me... if your bios works and there is no problems.... LEAVE IT ALONE!!! gee ok i told him.. haha.
Im using the 0801 bios with out any problems now...
some have said if you hit F4 in the bios it shows hidden settings.... well so does the 0801 and one more thing.... the memory timing section is bang on when you set it...
I went to Future Shop today (your ver of Best Buy) and they had Kingston thumb drives on sale... i got a 4ghz stick for $9.99.... with an instant 53 dollar in store rebate... im using it for Vista's ready boost feature and i must say, I'm impressed!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> I assume you are referring to "Cache Mapping" in the bios which should be left to Enabled. It was a way to help out the B2 Phenom's get around the TLB issue but for us is not a problem. It is a good thing to have.
> 
> K


ok so with that note your saying to me to leave it on Auto? or enable it?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 26, 2008)

Leave it on, Full. Its for the old Phenoms. The 9X00 series. Or AKA'd as the B2 steppings.

Ok ty Full, for that info. I'm gunna play with my FSB and multi settings. I'm aiming for 2.8ghz and I'm confident I can get it but Im not sure if its gunna be stable at all. I've gotten 2.835mhz before when I ran these tests quite some time ago but I didnt leave it. 

ReadyBoost is pretty nifty. I've got a 2gig stick plugged into mine right now too. I like it alot as well. Helps a ton on bootup.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Leave it on, Full. Its for the old Phenoms. The 9X00 series. Or AKA'd as the B2 steppings.
> 
> Ok ty Full, for that info. I'm gunna play with my FSB and multi settings. I'm aiming for 2.8ghz and I'm confident I can get it but Im not sure if its gunna be stable at all. I've gotten 2.835mhz before when I ran these tests quite some time ago but I didnt leave it.
> 
> ReadyBoost is pretty nifty. I've got a 2gig stick plugged into mine right now too. I like it alot as well. Helps a ton on bootup.


well default setting is auto so i guess that's ok? 
you tried the 0801 bios V?
it's by far the most stable for me anyway


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea, I used it before but I dont think it was any different then the rest of the other bios as far as stability goes.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the 1202 bios I meant to flash to it last night but ummm...'forgot'. I'm getting into some more races tonight so I'll try to flash in the morning and let you know the results on the C1e option.

As for the new boards I'm not sure exactly which manufacturers will be out next week I just know the new goods are next week (as in a few days). Hopefully there is plenty of choice if not well...you'll all be able to see how well what's out does.

I don't know if you guys read the 'pre-review' on the Foxconn board but it's VERY VERY promising considering that their version of the board is not an overclockers special.

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3360&p=1

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> I have the 1202 bios I meant to flash to it last night but ummm...'forgot'. I'm getting into some more races tonight so I'll try to flash in the morning and let you know the results on the C1e option.
> 
> As for the new boards I'm not sure exactly which manufacturers will be out next week I just know the new goods are next week (as in a few days). Hopefully there is plenty of choice if not well...you'll all be able to see how well what's out does.
> 
> ...



Thank's K...
well happy motoring.. or i should say HAPPY DRIFTING!!!


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2008)

HT Link questions answered...

The people that you've seen dropping the HT Link speed for stability are doing it obviously for the sake of a max clock and only that. You DO infact lose performance when you drop the clock past a certain point just as you would with the old AM2 chips did. The range for the old HT Link was from 800Mhz up to roughly 1200Mhz (that's pushing it). If you went below 800Mhz you were then in a serious risk of losing precious performance while chasing a clock completely defeating the purpose of the overclock, and anything over 1200Mhz (really anything over 1100Mhz) was a serious concern for stability though it's possible to get it stable.

The HT Link is not known for it's overclocking abilities as remember it's directly tied to the board itself not just the cpu, once you go past the parameters for the board it's the same as changing the HT Bus speed...you can only go so far.

On the Phenoms (9850/9950) try to keep it as close to it's stock speed of 2.0Ghz as you can but a bit lower won't hurt if you need it to be that way. As for overclocking it you won't gain much as we already have loads of bandwidth anyway (remember it's a double number...so it's 4.0Ghz stock). Real performance gains won't show until you increase it by a larger margin which of course brings very serious problems with stability.

The Northbridge on the other hands is fair game, just don't blow your board chasing a speed too high/pointless. 

Highest I've seen stable is still a shade over 2.6Ghz (a bit over 2.5Ghz for me at 1.45v which I will not try go past) so keep that in mind when chasing higher speeds.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

I wish Asus would just put the 750 sb chip on the  m3a32-mvp mobo's!!! why not fix whats broken with the 600 sb? put the 750 on and send er out the door!!!! dam i love the look of this mobo and i think it's rock hard... well ROCK HARDER with a 750 on board


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree...I wish the M3A32 already had the SB750 because the board is so beautiful I don't ever want to get rid of it. Then again with their track record for boards over the past few years I think the next board will be just as sexy if not sexier. 

Did you read the Foxconn pre-review?
K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea, thanks Kei. I thought that was what was going on. I just wasnt sure. 

208x13 crashed FYI. I got a super bad chip. Cant clock for anything above 2.5 haha

I dont think I'll get the 790gx. I might just try to get a 9950BE and sell my current 9850BE.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, thanks Kei. I thought that was what was going on. I just wasnt sure.
> 
> 208x13 crashed FYI. I got a super bad chip. Cant clock for anything above 2.5 haha
> 
> I dont think I'll get the 790gx. I might just try to get a 9950BE and sell my current 9850BE.



:shadedshu


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, thanks Kei. I thought that was what was going on. I just wasnt sure.
> 
> 208x13 crashed FYI. I got a super bad chip. Cant clock for anything above 2.5 haha
> 
> I dont think I'll get the 790gx. I might just try to get a 9950BE and sell my current 9850BE.



Humph, sucks you can't go as high as the rest of us with your 9850 so far but...if I were you I'd re-read the article I posted on the new SB750 boards and think your next purchase through.

Obviously the M3A32 is an excellent board but it's only a half AM2+ board if you think about it as it's still using the SB600 due to issues when they were first announced so they delayed the SB700 &SB750 until now. That means you're already using a board that isn't the #1 choice for a Phenom as it's still using a certain older piece of technology due to issues with the other new tech not being ready (think B2 stepping vs. B3 stepping difference).

Now with the GX (and new FX boards) we will have the real deal boards for our babies so I'm most definately getting one as I've been waiting a really long time for this to happen. Anyway the 9950BE is a nasty little monster but think about this.......

1. You're buying one not knowing how it will overclock but hoping it will clock better.

2. You're not buying a new board that was designed to overclock your current Phenom better.

3. The price on the two will probably be around the same or cheaper for the board.

My vote on that scenario goes to the new motherboard that runs everything instead of just getting a new processor making only one thing better. I think if you read that article I posted about even the 'lowly' Foxconn board (they don't make monster overclocking boards...) you'll rethink your next purchase.

Another important fact...while I don't know the price on the new Foxconn GX board I do however know that the MOST expensive Foxconn currently onsale at newegg (AM2+ boards cuz that's all that matters) is a ridiculously low $67 and that's a 780G with the SB700 so it's not old stuff. Yea the new board will probably cost more but I doubt it's not gonna be _*that*_ much more 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186141

K

Btw, PLEASE read that article before making up your mind.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Kei said:


> Humph, sucks you can't go as high as the rest of us with your 9850 so far but...if I were you I'd re-read the article I posted on the new SB750 boards and think your next purchase through.
> 
> Obviously the M3A32 is an excellent board but it's only a half AM2+ board if you think about it as it's still using the SB600 due to issues when they were first announced so they delayed the SB700 &SB750 until now. That means you're already using a board that isn't the #1 choice for a Phenom as it's still using a certain older piece of technology due to issues with the other new tech not being ready (think B2 stepping vs. B3 stepping difference).
> 
> ...


HA  watch!!!! V will get a proc and mobo that will hit 4ghz with out any problem and make us look re4al bad hahaha


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Man i love this unganged thing!!!! im rippin and converting a movie from dvd to be able to play on the Windows media center and playing GOW... and she smokes rite along!!!! heheheh sweet.... i love the true 4 core cpu!!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 26, 2008)

Alright, I'll reconsider. That will still lie with how you guys tell me how they go.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 26, 2008)

Ha i'll be waiting to V for the results.... im Leary of buying a new mobo since the new release is alway's buggy as hell.... remember Good thing's come to those that wait!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

i already saw an increase in oc going from SB600 to SB700 max boot on my MSI K9A2 plat was 258*11 max i have attempted a boot at on my Biostar tpower 780G was 265*11 and it booted but the onboard video corrupts over 255mhz HTT  so i'm just stuck waiting for my 3850s to show up


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea, but I like buying new mobos and checking for new BIOS all the time. When a new, better BIOS comes out, its like a little present! hahaha


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2008)

Humph...interesting results on the C1e option found in the 1202 bios. I did a bit of testing today and while we were correct on the power savings thing for it...it must be the other way around? I flashed today and did a test with completely stock bios options with and without C1e.

C1e Enabled

Idle 205W
Load 253W
Cpu temp 42C
Fan speed 2021 rpm

C1e Disabled

Idle 195W
Load 253W
Cpu temp 40C
Fan speed 1985 rpm

For both of those tests I left everything on auto in the bios except for the fan speed which was set to optimal to see how the fan would react with the two different settings. Interesting results I think...I'll continue to use the 1202 bios version to see how it reacts with my system and let you guys know. If it works out well then I'll keep this version if not then I'll go back to 1002 which loves me. 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you notice any sort of performance loss between the two, Kei?


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope I ran the Everest Ultimate test named Julia to check load consumption (best load I've found for a processor) and the score is nearly identical. So I'm not sure what exactly the difference is just yet but I'll do further testing later on using a low power setting.

K

Edit: I'm actually gonna use C1e for the next few days to see if I notice anything using the 2.9Ghz Kuma setting. I'll keep you guys posted if I find any differences.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

hey guys, question.

Would it be a difference if when you put the water block on the cpu lets say.  You put a dot of thermal paste in the middle, then just seat the block and tighten it, as opposed to spreading it out evenly on the surface and then putting the block on and tightening it.  What do you guys think?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, question.
> 
> Would it be a difference if when you put the water block on the cpu lets say.  You put a dot of thermal paste in the middle, then just seat the block and tighten it, as opposed to spreading it out evenly on the surface and then putting the block on and tightening it.  What do you guys think?



depends on the core, those CPUS with a IHS you really don't have to spread the compound out, on a bare die you should spread it out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> depends on the core, those CPUS with a IHS you really don't have to spread the compound out, on a bare die you should spread it out.




what about on a amd 6000 x2?  Thats bare die, right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Athlon 64, excluding Mobility 754 parts have a IHS on them.

http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/cpu_guide-64-e.htm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Athlon 64, excluding Mobility 754 parts have a IHS on them.
> 
> http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/cpu_guide-64-e.htm



you think it is worth lapping the cpu?  Seems fun to do, but a great way to be forced to buy a new cpu if something is not done right


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally don't lap my processors as I haven't run into any that really needed it. If yours is fine then I'd say no it's not worth it unless you have a backup or a cheap one to try it out on.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2008)

For those who are using the 1202 bios with the new C1e option...

I had it on all day yesterday and it really did no good I can see but it did do a bit of 'bad'. Nothing died or anything but it seems as though at least one of my cores was doing something all day long that I just couldn't find searching through the task manager. It also used more wattage in the 2.9Ghz Kuma setting than the 2.6Ghz Agena setting did with the same voltage! That alone is enough that I can recommened leaving that option disabled until we have further information on what it actually is.

Everything else is fine though so far and I can still run my low voltage settings as normal with this bios which is a good sign.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

Kei said:


> I personally don't lap my processors as I haven't run into any that really needed it. If yours is fine then I'd say no it's not worth it unless you have a backup or a cheap one to try it out on.
> 
> K



thats my only worry, messing it up.  If there was no risk of such, I would do it.  Maybe when I save up some money for the phenom Ill do it on this one with the new RAM and see how far I can take it on water.  Worst case scenario i'll have the Phenom already.  Overclocking is always fun.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2008)

If you want to try it out just pick up a cheap X2 processor or a single core and try it out. It won't cost you much that way and then in the end you'll have two good fast processors (Phenom plus your current one).

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

Kei said:


> If you want to try it out just pick up a cheap X2 processor or a single core and try it out. It won't cost you much that way and then in the end you'll have two good fast processors (Phenom plus your current one).
> 
> K



anja, good Idea.  Buahahahha.  I have my previous 3.0 x64.  I can always lap that.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2008)

Have fun but dont' forget to learn something while you're playing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

Kei said:


> Have fun but dont' forget to learn something while you're playing.



What do you mean by learn?


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha, I mean learn how it reacts to the lapping and how far you can and cannot go. I expect that this cpu will be killed at some point else there was 'almost' no point in trying.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, I mean learn how it reacts to the lapping and how far you can and cannot go. I expect that this cpu will be killed at some point else there was 'almost' no point in trying.
> 
> K



oh haha, gotcha.  Ill see maybe I dont do it, if I do, ill take some shots and stuff and keep you guys posted on how it does.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 27, 2008)

Is your cooler lapped or really smooth? If they both become too smooth then you might not even need thermal paste at all. Ok no, you will but the amount you will need would be so small.

I wouldnt lap a CPU. I dont think its worth it.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Kei can you help me on my setup I have the 9850 ph BE AND THE ASUS M3A32-MVPDELUXE AS WELL..I want to know how to do the basics of this as I dont understand this whole overclocking thing yet,,but have been reading the post on OC this setup I have on this forum but it flew a little past my head..and my temps are always hot in my house and thats another reason I want to do it with low volts..im getting a zalman hsf on tuesday and going to try some oc out..So can you help me out here ..my idle temps are 52c idle and 62c load with stock hsf...for its usually about 34c inside and thats why im getting the zalman..but I still want to do the low voltage setup like you did..thanks much..Steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

No problem, until the Zalman finally gets to you (good to see you can get other cooling systems...but which Zalman did you end up getting 9500 or 9700?) I'd first go into the bios and in the "jumperfree configuration" menu put the settings to manual (overclocking settings)

You can leave all the individual settings on auto if you wish but there are a few settings you should really change for now...

1. Turn the CPU Tweak option to *disabled* which will drop your temps at least 7-10C if not more at idle and the rest of your use except 100% load.

2. If you're using the 1202 bios turn the option C1e to *disabled* (CPU Configuration menu) as this will save you some heat and does nothing that I've found just yet but use more power/heat.

3. The CPU voltage option (not Northbridge voltage) is where you'll want to start to get the biggest effect.

The stock voltage as I'm sure you know if 1.30v (1.296v in CPU-Z roughly) but you can very likely run on significantly less voltage saving you LOADS of power and heat. I currently run 2.6Ghz at only 1.152v absolutely 100% stable which is a HUGE amount of voltage less and heat.

Don't try to jump straight to that voltage but set the voltage to 1.30v and then start to go down in very small increments until you can no longer get into Windows. If you have a stability testing program (I recommend Everest Ultimate or AMD Overdrive) then once you get to the lowest voltage you can get into Windows with test that voltage for stability. If it doesn't pass then go back to the bios and raise it 1 tick, keep going until it's stable for say 1 hour or until you believe it's nice and stable (run it at least 10 minutes though).

We'll go further on Tuesday but the most important thing is to find out how low your voltage can go which will give us an idea of how high your speed can also run. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm certain that you can run the voltage lower than stock though as it appears as though AMD has the Phenom lineup running on excessive voltage for reasons I'll keep to myself as I don't know if it's 100% true and I hate misinformation.

Once you get your processor voltage down to what it really needs you'll find your temps drop like a rock even on the stock cooling.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei, although that wasnte for me, I appreciate your last two posts, def helps overall, and especially me who is getting the phenom soon, if everything goes well.


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks CP, I hope my posts help just one person but a two for one sale is a sweet deal! 

Any idea when you're getting your Phenom or still not quite sure yet...also which one are you going for?

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

haha, gotta get the special while its there. 

I should get the phenom probably in like a month or two most.  I am getting RAM this week, so I can try to push the x2 more.  Have some fun with it for about another month or so and then get the phenom. 

So far I think the 9850BE should be good, why get a 9950BE, can't you achieve the same results with a 9850BE???


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> No problem, until the Zalman finally gets to you (good to see you can get other cooling systems...but which Zalman did you end up getting 9500 or 9700?) I'd first go into the bios and in the "jumperfree configuration" menu put the settings to manual (overclocking settings)
> 
> You can leave all the individual settings on auto if you wish but there are a few settings you should really change for now...
> 
> ...



Ok great thanks man.I am not sure which zalman i ordered hahhaha let you know when i get it..it was one of the two, and I have prime95 is that good for system testing?.I will do the voltage thing and disable the other things..and then I will let you know on tues when im all set up..Thanks much...Steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

The voltage needs go for not only the 9850BE but all Phenoms as I've noticed that there isn't one that actually runs at the voltage they "need" but more like how much they felt like giving it. No matter what setting they come with stock I imagine that all of them can run at least their stock speed on less voltage.

Even if I set my 9850BE to a setting to whatever any other Phenom runs stock I can go lower than the voltage they come with stock. I've also tested on more than one Phenom not just the 9850.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok great thanks man..I will do the voltage thing and disable the other things..and then I will let you know on tues when im all set up..Thanks much...Steve



No problem, but make sure you change the options I mentioned today as you can do that on stock speed and cooler and you system will run much more efficiently. Also make sure that you set your ram to UNganged mode in the bios (in the Jumperfree configuration as well but under Memory Configuration) which will give you also a far better setup than if you used only Ganged mode. Ganged mode only gives you a small boost in some programs but Unganged mode will give you an enormous boost in others.

Btw, Prime95 is just fine too the others just have logging of temps and info so I like them better.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

CP yes you can achieve basically the same results with the 9850 vs. the 9950 but the 9950 does seem to be able to get marginally higher clocks from a few I've heard of. If I was choosing tomorrow which to buy I'd buy the 9850 everytime as it's cheaper and more than good enough. Getting .1 or .2 Ghz isn't worth it to me right now.

If you end up with bad luck and the 9850BE is no longer sold (meaning the 9850 non BE is sold) then I'd buy the 9950BE instead just make sure that whichever you get is a BE as you'll probably be happier.

K

Btw, I'm very surprised that the 9850BE hasn't already been discontinued and the regular 9850 sold instead. I know it can't be too much farther out though...there is just NO WAY they will have both being sold as BE's with that price point so get one while you can.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> I'm certain that you can run the voltage lower than stock though as it appears as though AMD has the Phenom lineup running on excessive voltage for reasons I'll keep to myself as I don't know if it's 100% true and I hate misinformation.
> 
> Once you get your processor voltage down to what it really needs you'll find your temps drop like a rock even on the stock cooling.
> 
> K



hey my temps dropped like mad..ive never seem my temp at 35c before hahahah...thats great..and I looked at the cpu voltage and it only goes from 1.8 , 1,7 1.6 ,1.5 ? am I looking in the wrong erea? im using the 1202 bios?..thanks lot..steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes I believe you're looking at the wrong option so don't change those. The option you're looking for is very close to the top of that page though I can't remember the exact name for it.

The option will be on auto right now and the lowest setting is 0.800v (will not run at that due to error so don't try it please) and will go up to a bit over 1.5v (1.6v max I think but don't EVER try that...ever!). To change the setting you have to use the +/- keys to adjust it. Make sure you're setting the CPU voltage and not the Northbridge voltage as they're different but right next to each other.

I believe the options are in this order if I can remember correctly...

HT Bus 200
PCI Bus 100
CPU Multiplier
Northbridge Multiplier
CPU Voltage
Northbridge Voltage
etc.
etc.
etc.

That should give you a good idea of where it is.

K

Btw, since you've already disabled the CPU Tweak option also make sure you disable the AutoXpress option as well for less stress on your gpu and more stability (it ups the PCI bus speed to 124Mhz even though you see the bios say 100Mhz but it's not the best setting for every card just a nice new feature that may or may not help you).


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Also since you're on the 1202 like the rest of us make sure you go into the CPU Configuration menu and disable the C1e option (it should be disabled anyway but check it).

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

man any of you heard or seen in anyway what a Pilonidal Cyst looks like?  I just came back from the ER because of one of those, crap they are the worst things you can have ever.  Well I came back before the last couple of posts i did a few minutes ago.


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn I've never heard of one but I hope you get better as ANY cyst is not a comfy thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah man, kinda gross, but here is a good example of one, they come out right above your anal canal as some refer to it as.  of course this is after being cut to drain it.  but you get the point.   Thanks bro, i feel better already, just still hurts since they had to cut.  But at least I know it should only feel better now.


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ja/6/6b/Pilonidal_sinus2.jpg


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn...dude I've never felt so close to you hahahaha. Seriously though glad you're better cuz that looks like it royally sucks pretty bad before they operate.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yes I believe you're looking at the wrong option so don't change those. The option you're looking for is very close to the top of that page though I can't remember the exact name for it.
> 
> The option will be on auto right now and the lowest setting is 0.800v (will not run at that due to error so don't try it please) and will go up to a bit over 1.5v (1.6v max I think but don't EVER try that...ever!). To change the setting you have to use the +/- keys to adjust it. Make sure you're setting the CPU voltage and not the Northbridge voltage as they're different but right next to each other.
> 
> ...



Hi yes i will do them as well...and the only thing that looks like the option in the jumper free config is the Processor Voltage...It must be that cuz theres nothing els ...Ok thanks will talk soon..Steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep that's it, sorry I couldn't remember the exact name.

Happy testing 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Damn...dude I've never felt so close to you hahahaha. Seriously though glad you're better cuz that looks like it royally sucks pretty bad before they operate.
> 
> K



haha, thats not actually me.  But yeah it sucks and its in a uncomfortable part of the body man, it just royally suck lol.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Damn...dude I've never felt so close to you hahahaha. Seriously though glad you're better cuz that looks like it royally sucks pretty bad before they operate.
> 
> K



Ok I dont know what im doing but it wont let me change the Processor Voltage...when I press - or + the screen just flashes but the volts dont change? but I was able to disable auto express fine and all the other setting just fine?  and i have it set to manual in jumper free config settings so why would it not let me change the volts on the Processor Voltage...? sorry about this...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

hmmm, i just flashed to the 1202 bios.  Now I cant use my old setting for 3.3ghz.  I'm on default ones now.  Weird.  Ill look into tomorrow and let you guys know what it was.  If any of you can help from here to then, that will be great.


Goodnight ladies!!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, i just flashed to the 1202 bios.  Now I cant use my old setting for 3.3ghz.  I'm on default ones now.  Weird.  Ill look into tomorrow and let you guys know what it was.  If any of you can help from here to then, that will be great.
> 
> 
> Goodnight ladies!!!



Thats odd does it not keep the bios settings when you update bios?


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Steve, not sure why you can't adjust the voltage as I've never had any problem adjusting voltages on my board no matter the bios version. Give it another try now that you've set the other options and got that good to go. If you can't for some reason adjust it see if you can adjust any other voltages (the northbridge voltage for instance) as it's adjusted with the +/- keys as well.

Also make sure you're Num lock button is in or else it might not work either.

CP, if you're trying to use an old setting with the new bios this is not possible as options have changed so you have to reset your saved settings. More than likely you can still run the same speed as before you just have to go through and set the options manually instead of using the previous saved setting. After that save your new setting and you should be just fine.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

No, when you change to a new bios you will 99% likely not be able to use the previous saved settings as there is likely a new option that wasn't there before or an option has changed from what it was before.

Say before you were using an option that had the Option to set something to Enabled/Auto/Disabled and now the new bios the option is no longer the same option but still has the same settings available. If it uses what you had before it could cause damage or at the least fail to start because of a wrong setting.

You should always make a new saved bios setting when changing a bios setting. 

K

*Edit:* If you had only changed a couple of options you'd never notice this because likely the options would be the same. But if you change many many options then you will run into this problem.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve, not sure why you can't adjust the voltage as I've never had any problem adjusting voltages on my board no matter the bios version. Give it another try now that you've set the other options and got that good to go. If you can't for some reason adjust it see if you can adjust any other voltages (the northbridge voltage for instance) as it's adjusted with the +/- keys as well.
> 
> Also make sure you're Num lock button is in or else it might not work either.
> 
> ...



Ok I tried again and still cant ..heres the only option that I can change for the voltage its the CPU VDDA VOLT ...?  All the other options for volt changing are just like the processor vot the option doesnot light up like it does on the options I can change in the bios? I have no idea whats going on? I hope I dont got frigged mobo...thanks lot...Steve


----------



## Jetracers (Jul 28, 2008)

Question for anyone who wants to answer. I have my 9850BE setup running at 2.6 Ghz stable it is idling at around 50C which i think is high, now thats according to everest and speedfan 4.34. If i look at easytune 5 hardware monitor numbers it shows it about 5-8C less around 41C, so which one should i believe? its also the only program that shows my Voltage correctly (i think) all the others programs show it at 0.40V (including latest Version of CpuZ) which we all Know is wrong. any ideas on that? systems specs are listed to the side.

I've also been experimenting on getting my proc up to 2.7, it boots up fine at 1.31V and runs but always locking up and ive tried 1.35v also but it's locking up too, but its hard to tell what Voltage im really at BC i dont know what program can read my Voltage, other than Easytune 5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

i did try to do the bios all over again, and nothing.  I will expiriment with it more today.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Man i love this unganged thing!!!! im rippin and converting a movie from dvd to be able to play on the Windows media center and playing GOW... and she smokes rite along!!!! heheheh sweet.... i love the true 4 core cpu!!!!



Totally agree with ya!  I was encoding yesterday morning and playing COD4.  Worked flawlessly!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 28, 2008)

Jetracers said:


> Question for anyone who wants to answer. I have my 9850BE setup running at 2.6 Ghz stable it is idling at around 50C which i think is high, now thats according to everest and speedfan 4.34. If i look at easytune 5 hardware monitor numbers it shows it about 5-8C less around 41C, so which one should i believe? its also the only program that shows my Voltage correctly (i think) all the others programs show it at 0.40V (including latest Version of CpuZ) which we all Know is wrong. any ideas on that? systems specs are listed to the side.
> 
> I've also been experimenting on getting my proc up to 2.7, it boots up fine at 1.31V and runs but always locking up and ive tried 1.35v also but it's locking up too, but its hard to tell what Voltage im really at BC i dont know what program can read my Voltage, other than Easytune 5



To me it seems Asus Probe II has been pretty accurate compared to AMD Overdrive.  The only issue I have with Asus Probe is I see a massive spike in memory usage every now and then so I only open to check temps and close it out once done.  When it locks up is it a BSOD?  I had the same issue with my old Phenom 9850 BE and it was giving me the Secondary Processor BSOD, so I sent her in and got a new one .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

Asus Probe works very well for me as well.  Its what I always use to monitor temps.


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok I tried again and still cant ..heres the only option that I can change for the voltage its the CPU VDDA VOLT ...?  All the other options for volt changing are just like the processor vot the option doesnot light up like it does on the options I can change in the bios? I have no idea whats going on? I hope I dont got frigged mobo...thanks lot...Steve




Can you adjust the memory voltage (DDR Voltage option) at all? It's very strange that you don't seem to be able to change any voltages considering we're using the same board and bios. If you can't change any, try going back to a different bios and see what happens. I doubt your board is no good otherwise it wouldn't even start up.



Jetracers said:


> Question for anyone who wants to answer. I have my 9850BE setup running at 2.6 Ghz stable it is idling at around 50C which i think is high, now thats according to everest and speedfan 4.34. If i look at easytune 5 hardware monitor numbers it shows it about 5-8C less around 41C, so which one should i believe? its also the only program that shows my Voltage correctly (i think) all the others programs show it at 0.40V (including latest Version of CpuZ) which we all Know is wrong. any ideas on that? systems specs are listed to the side.
> 
> I've also been experimenting on getting my proc up to 2.7, it boots up fine at 1.31V and runs but always locking up and ive tried 1.35v also but it's locking up too, but its hard to tell what Voltage im really at BC i dont know what program can read my Voltage, other than Easytune 5



What temps does your cpu show in the bios of your board? I use Everest to show me my temps and have never had any problems (most accurate program I've used for it). What is your cooling situation and importantly do you have the CPU Tweak option enabled (not sure what it's called in Gigabyte boards)? If you don't know what it is open AMD Overdrive and look to see if the circle in the upper right corner is red or yellow. If it's red then it's enabled, disable it and your temps will drop like a rock but you'll still retain yoru performance.

How have you been 'experimenting' to get your speed higher? Were you using the cpu multiplier (preferred) or using the Bus speed to increase speed?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 28, 2008)

He's prolly got a bad 9850 like me. I can do 2.5, 2.6 fine but 2.7 will lock after a while. Not to mention everything else on up as well. 

CPU-Z shows volts and speeds. I love that program. I also use CoreTemp to measure my core's temps. 

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp

Running 2.65ghz Toliman LP setup right now off 1.18v. Sitting at a cool 31C with lots of core activity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Kei,

I've got it running on the 1202 bios, I just didnt touch my RAM, I guess I had a setting in there mixed up or something.  I'll mess around when I get my new RAM, hopefully this week.  Ordering from New egg, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

What RAM do you guys suggest, that will overclock nicely, and still is very solid.

I was thinking about this one, what do you guys think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Jetracers said:


> Question for anyone who wants to answer. I have my 9850BE setup running at 2.6 Ghz stable it is idling at around 50C which i think is high, now thats according to everest and speedfan 4.34. If i look at easytune 5 hardware monitor numbers it shows it about 5-8C less around 41C, so which one should i believe? its also the only program that shows my Voltage correctly (i think) all the others programs show it at 0.40V (including latest Version of CpuZ) which we all Know is wrong. any ideas on that? systems specs are listed to the side.
> 
> I've also been experimenting on getting my proc up to 2.7, it boots up fine at 1.31V and runs but always locking up and ive tried 1.35v also but it's locking up too, but its hard to tell what Voltage im really at BC i dont know what program can read my Voltage, other than Easytune 5



http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

50c is kinda warm for 2.6

you may want to try oc'ing from the bios..... you should be able to get 2.9(200x14.5) @ stock volts



Chicken Patty said:


> What RAM do you guys suggest, that will overclock nicely, and still is very solid.
> 
> I was thinking about this one, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197



great choice...
stay away from full's fav --the tracers--
 tracers


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 28, 2008)

I dunno what all this ranting about tracers are about but they work great for me. I run them at Cas4 at 800mhz and cas5 at 1066 T1 both ways and they work great. Now if you want to push memory to its farthest then buy the highest rated memory. PC2-9600 is your best bet for low timings and high speed


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

hey k

i see a grip of boards w/ sb700 but no sb750 yet...any updates? I got a new silverstone Tj07 Case and Dtek Custom Block taunting me.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

> great choice...
> stay away from full's fav --the tracers--
> tracers



Thanks,  figured you can't go wrong with Corsair.




> I dunno what all this ranting about tracers are about but they work great for me. I run them at Cas4 at 800mhz and cas5 at 1066 T1 both ways and they work great. Now if you want to push memory to its farthest then buy the highest rated memory. PC2-9600 is your best bet for low timings and high speed



can i even run that on my mobo????


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

*1201 bios*

Hi kei what should I change the bios back to 1201 ? or should I just try re flashing 1202 ? This is really od why I cant change the voltage on any settings...Steve


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi kei what should I change the bios back to 1201 ? or should I just try re flashing 1202 ? This is really od why I cant change the voltage on any settings...Steve



i would unseat the cmos bat, reset the jumpers, reseat bat, then flash..
 k


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i would unseat the cmos bat, reset the jumpers, reseat bat, then flash..
> k



Ok will do that ....Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok will do that ....Steve



let us know how that goes Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> let us know how that goes Steve



Ok I did that and it didnt want to boot to windows ,and had to restart with button a few times to boot into windows..and now my time shows its 00:13 oclock in right hand corner of screen..hahahah I think I will try flashing 1201 bios now...Thanks for help..Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok I did that and it didnt want to boot to windows ,and had to restart with button a few times to boot into windows..and now my time shows its 00:13 oclock in right hand corner of screen..hahahah I think I will try flashing 1201 bios now...Thanks for help..Steve



I cant seem to flash the old 1102 bios with asus update bios program,it wont let me do it? and the volts still wont go down after reset cmos bat and reset of pins..what can I do now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I cant seem to flash the old 1102 bios with asus update bios program,it wont let me do it? and the volts still wont go down after reset cmos bat and reset of pins..what can I do now?



try doing it from a floppy


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> try doing it from a floppy



Ok I was able to do it with asus downgrade..but things are still acting funny i had to restart with the power button 3 times to get it to start after bios downgrade as well as when I tried the 1202 ..and the time is still in army time?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok I was able to do it with asus downgrade..but things are still acting funny i had to restart with the power button 3 times to get it to start after bios downgrade as well as when I tried the 1202 ..and the time is still in army time?



When I flashed to y 1202 things weren't right neither.  I couldnt use my old profile, ok so i set everything to default and the computer would start to boot, shut off and boot up again, it did it like twice and its been fine since.  Now I did my overclock profile again and its working good, but scared me though.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I flashed to y 1202 things weren't right neither.  I couldnt use my old profile, ok so i set everything to default and the computer would start to boot, shut off and boot up again, it did it like twice and its been fine since.  Now I did my overclock profile again and its working good, but scared me though.



Ok I will flash once again and set all to default again..im freekin out here


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok I will flash once again and set all to default again..im freekin out here



umm have you tried going back to 1102? or even 1002?



sinister_steve said:


> Ok I was able to do it with asus downgrade..but things are still acting funny i had to restart with the power button 3 times to get it to start after bios downgrade as well as when I tried the 1202 ..and the time is still in army time?



24hr time was the only thing that it let me set mine too

rip wonderful asus board


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> What RAM do you guys suggest, that will overclock nicely, and still is very solid.
> 
> I was thinking about this one, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197



Dominators are sweet indeed but since you're not likely to go over 1150Mhz why not start out with ram that's ALREADY guaranteed for that speed like I have...

The Patriot Extremes are 1150Mhz (PC9200) which is ridiculous speed and mine will do cas4 at that speed without any voltage raises needed (I've never raised the voltage past 2.3v stock...ever). I can run 856Mhz at a completely ridiculous 3-4-3-9-14 1T on stock voltage which is so far past fast it's ridiculous.

Best of all...they cost only *drum roll* $75 brand new before mail-in rebate which takes it down to $65.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220233

Get on that, sick speed, cool temps, sweet price 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> umm have you tried going back to 1102? or even 1002?



I would go to 1002 bios version as that's my favorite so far and worked 100% flawlessly so try it out.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Steve...are you flashing in windows when you do your flashes (the correct answer is no )? Use the EZ Flash2 option in the bios (the last menu in the bios I believe) with a usb flash drive. Just put the bios you want on it and use that utility, very easy and greatly stable.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> I would go to 1002 bios version as that's my favorite so far and worked 100% flawlessly so try it out.
> 
> K



Ok Im gonna go back to 1002 cuz when I flash with 1102 or 1202 it wont boot into windows it just goes to black screen...and i have to turn it off...im gonna do the 1002 and see if it boots up..Thanks..Steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> can i even run that on my mobo????



Yes, my timings are even better than his on 800Mhz and all the way up to 856Mhz I can run cas3 on stock 2.3v. I can run up to 1141Mhz at cas4 on stock volts as well. I don't remember how high I can run 1T (CL1) timings but I believe it was just shy of 900Mhz or maybe a tick higher. 

And yes I'm using PC9200 ram right now with no issues as it's the smartest thing to do if you're worried about overclock headroom (why guess when you could already know?) or timings.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok Im gonna go back to 1002 cuz when I flash with 1102 or 1202 it wont boot into windows it just goes to black screen...and i have to turn it off...im gonna do the 1002 and see if it boots up..Thanks..Steve



Make sure as a precaution you reset your bios settings before flashing just in case. It'll make sure that it's using whatever stock settings are instead of a possibly risky setting.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey k
> 
> i see a grip of boards w/ sb700 but no sb750 yet...any updates? I got a new silverstone Tj07 Case and Dtek Custom Block taunting me.......



Hey sadly they aren't for sale just yet but it's this week according to Anandtech (along with something special that hasn't been announced?). I check pretty much every hour to see when they're going up so I can make a quick choice and hurry up and get one already.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey sadly they aren't for sale just yet but it's this week according to Anandtech (along with something special that hasn't been announced?). I check pretty much every hour to see when they're going up so I can make a quick choice and hurry up and get one already.
> 
> K



My buddies g/f works at newegg.. I have been spamming both for any info.....will update if i get anything....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve...are you flashing in windows when you do your flashes (the correct answer is no )? Use the EZ Flash2 option in the bios (the last menu in the bios I believe) with a usb flash drive. Just put the bios you want on it and use that utility, very easy and greatly stable.
> 
> K



alt+f2 during post


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Make sure as a precaution you reset your bios settings before flashing just in case. It'll make sure that it's using whatever stock settings are instead of a possibly risky setting.
> 
> K



Ok will do that and will try the alt f2 as well instead of using usus update for bios update for the time is still in army time on windows and it didnt want to go into windows again..I will use the 1002 bios again.see how it goes..steve


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey sadly they aren't for sale just yet but it's this week according to Anandtech (along with something special that hasn't been announced?). I check pretty much every hour to see when they're going up so I can make a quick choice and hurry up and get one already.
> 
> K



i see blackops boards, rog boards, and super sick dfi lp ut boards all intel chipsets......
:shadedshu 
has the spider been forgotten?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2008)

Kei said:


> Dominators are sweet indeed but since you're not likely to go over 1150Mhz why not start out with ram that's ALREADY guaranteed for that speed like I have...
> 
> The Patriot Extremes are 1150Mhz (PC9200) which is ridiculous speed and mine will do cas4 at that speed without any voltage raises needed (I've never raised the voltage past 2.3v stock...ever). I can run 856Mhz at a completely ridiculous 3-4-3-9-14 1T on stock voltage which is so far past fast it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...



nice.  Thanks for the info,  I want to run 4 gigs, so Ill have to buy double that.  But either way, its not big deal the corsair dominators are about 15 bucks cheaper.  I will def. keep this on my mind when purchasing RAM Kei, thanks.

Kei, do you think I'll be better off with the 4 gigs of RAM I have now, or just 2gigs of the Patriot PC9200???  I don think I can come up with the money for all 4 gigs this week.  Its some fast RAM, so I think I'll be better off with these 2 gigs of PC9200, than with the 4gigs of PC6400 I have now.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 28, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok will do that and will try the alt f2 as well instead of using usus update for bios update for the time is still in army time on windows and it didnt want to go into windows again..I will use the 1002 bios again.see how it goes..steve



I couldnot figure out how to do it in the alt f2 menue? its a tad comfusing as it wouldnt update the bios when i told it to update the 1002 bios?,,,steve is getting angry..The odd thing is everything is fine with my computer except the time is messed up and i cant chage volts...thanks for the help all


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 29, 2008)

So you have already reflashed, reset cmos, and cold boot and nothing works? Have you tried setting the time in windows? Should match up with BIOS.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I couldnot figure out how to do it in the alt f2 menue? its a tad comfusing as it wouldnt update the bios when i told it to update the 1002 bios?,,,steve is getting angry..The odd thing is everything is fine with my computer except the time is messed up and i cant chage volts...thanks for the help all




minor detail!!!!!
the usb thingy has to be in fat32 or fat format
sry


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> So you have already reflashed, reset cmos, and cold boot and nothing works? Have you tried setting the time in windows? Should match up with BIOS.



yes I reset bios and reset cmos...and loads to windows logo and then goes to black screen..I couldnt figure out how to flash bios in the alt f2 option tho..


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> minor detail!!!!!
> the usb thingy has to be in fat32 or fat format
> sry



how do you get fat32 format? and yes i did set time in bios and it wont match up in windows..its in army time again..before it was only in minuts 00:34 and so on


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> how do you get fat32 format? and yes i did set time in bios and it wont match up in windows..its in army time again..before it was only in minuts 00:34 and so on




are u on vista?
if not fat 32 should be default when u right click>format your usb thingy

sry for the silly question, but is your windows time format set to 24hr?


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> are u on vista?
> if not fat 32 should be default when u right click>format your usb thingy
> 
> sry for the silly question, but is your windows time format set to 24hr?



im on xp and where do i right click on usb ...and i cant even find the option for set to 24 hrs..and i didnt change it?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm under water now  just got the 5000BE on it for now but its booting @3.5ghz 1.6v 40C load temps


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 29, 2008)

After testing for 3 days straight with the 1202 BIOS, I've found something that I can't figure out.

I crunch SuperPi 1M for a quick and dirty test to see what's working faster in the way of CPU cycles/RAM MHz and timings, and what isn't...and I've found that (using the new 1202 BIOS) at 3.2GHz (1.3125V) with my memory at 1067, 5-5-5-15, FSB at 206, NB at 2400 and HT at 2060, I get faster throughput (by more than a FULL SECOND!) than I did at 3.51GHz (with ANY previous BIOS), 1067, 5-5-5-15, FSB at 201, NB at 2400 and HT at 2010 - wtH is up with that?? Same latencies, much higher CPU cycles, slightly lower FSB on the 3.51GHz setup and SLOWER crunching times?? ...
Another thing, on Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory Benchmark, I'm getting about the exact same read, write, copy and latency for the memory, L1 and L2, but my L3 is considerably higher (r: 9851, w: 11767, c: 12351, ns: 6.2) (by close or more than 1000MB/s on each compared to the previous BIOS and higher MHz)

I was perfectly _fine_ in my belief that the L3 was completely controlled by the on-die NB on our Phenoms, but now I'm beginning to wonder if there's something else going on behind the scenes that we're not seeing - something that BIOS 1202 has accomplished without letting us choose it, or if it may have something to do with the new C1e option...

Can anyone confirm this?

The only thing in my BIOS that's changed from the original guide I posted is the C1e option DISABLED (default) and the flash of the new 1202 when it hit the FTP servers (almost a day before it's release on ASUS' website) - nothing else aside from what I just posted above.

I've run test after test after test for 3 days straight trying to find some sort of discrepancy between BIOS revisions, but I can't find a single thing that could possibly relate to this at all...

wtH???

Psychlone


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice.  Thanks for the info,  I want to run 4 gigs, so Ill have to buy double that.  But either way, its not big deal the corsair dominators are about 15 bucks cheaper.  I will def. keep this on my mind when purchasing RAM Kei, thanks.
> 
> Kei, do you think I'll be better off with the 4 gigs of RAM I have now, or just 2gigs of the Patriot PC9200???  I don think I can come up with the money for all 4 gigs this week.  Its some fast RAM, so I think I'll be better off with these 2 gigs of PC9200, than with the 4gigs of PC6400 I have now.



4 Gigs if you're on Vista64 (or XP64) if not then 2 will do you just fine. Then add 2 more later 

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm under water now  just got the 5000BE on it for now but its booting @3.5ghz 1.6v 40C load temps



is that .5 inch tubing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> 4 Gigs if you're on Vista64 (or XP64) if not then 2 will do you just fine. Then add 2 more later
> 
> K



yeah im on xp64 bit.  Ill probably just do the 2gigs for now, at least so I can start messing with the processor a bit more now.  Then get the other 2 gigs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm under water now  just got the 5000BE on it for now but its booting @3.5ghz 1.6v 40C load temps



nice man, whats with the tubes though?? They are huge lol.  Looks great though.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, gunna run water as soon as I get a new reservoir. I have a CD-ROM bay reservoir but I dont like it and I plan I putting the RAD in the first three bays. What kind of one you have there Cdawall? It looks like a ... plastic cup lol. Thats not a bad idea. Im make one!  

EDIT: made an awesome pic! http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080728/11-156-177-09.jpg


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> 4 Gigs if you're on Vista64 (or XP64) if not then 2 will do you just fine. Then add 2 more later
> 
> K



Ok so it seems I cant fix the problems with my bios..for I dont know any other way to flash the bios that with asus utilli...So I guess im gonna have to leave the volts right where they are..I remember when I first gpot this mobo I could chage the volts on everything fine..Ok so kei I will let you know when I get the zalman so you can help me along with oc mt pc..but keep im  mind I can change the damn volts..Thanks...Steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

I am still very confused as to why you can't change the voltages...is it possible you could get me a screenshot of you in the bios with one of the options highlighted?

Did you try the utility INSIDE the bios to flash it? At the last option menu of the bios is an option called ASUS EZFlash Utility. Okay so it maybe the option just before the last one, but still...that's what you should use to flash the bios to whichever version you wish.

All the boards came with it so I know it's there, and as long as you have a little usb drive you can use it (or floppy or cd I think). Just unzip the bios onto a usb drive and go into that bios flash program from INSIDE the bios and it'll be able to flash using that. When it's done it'll reset on it's own so just let it do it's thing.

It sounds like you've been using another utility to flash the bios inside Windows which I never do to avoid problems if there are any.

K


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve, I replied to you at the other forum, but I know you're more active here, so I'll post it here as well:

But, to let you know, I, too, had issues when I first flashed to 1202...I had to reset my CMOS 3 times before it took.  I finally got it going by resetting the CMOS, letting it boot all the way into Windows at default settings, then rebooted back into BIOS and set all my overclock from scratch.

Anyway, if it doesn't work like mine did as described above, try downgrading to 1102 using ASUS Update, let it boot all the way to Windows using default settings (F2 at POST screen when it tells you to hit F1 to enter BIOS or F2 to use default settings) and then use ASUS Update to update to 1202, making sure to check CLEAR CMOS CHECKSUM to ensure that none of your settings are saved.

Alternately, if you can get into Windows at some point with an earlier BIOS, you should save the .ROM file for 1102, 1202 and any other(s) that you may want/need - onto a USB flash drive.  You can use ASUS EZ Flash (ALT-F2 at POST) using the USB drive and the BIOS files on there - just make sure you've only got the .ROM files on the drive and not the .ZIP or.RAR files...

Good luck man, and now that you've posted this issue here as well, you've got to update BOTH sites to ensure that everyone knows what worked.

Psychlone


*EDIT:  After rereading and re-reading your post again, I understand that you're having a problem with the Windows time, along with voltage and other BIOS settings.  My first advice is as above - ensure you at least try to do the steps that I outlined above.
Second, if you're concerned about Windows time showing in Military Time, do the following:*
Bring up your Control Panel
From there, bring up Regional Settings
Inside there, click the FORMATS tab, then the TIME tab
Inside this window, on the TIME FORMAT: field, make it look like below

Time Format: h:mm:ss tt

Any CAPITAL "H" in there indicates Military (24H) timing instead of regular (12h) time.

On a side note, the only reason that I can think of that this would have happened when flashing your BIOS was the only thing you did, is that you had an unstable overclock to begin with, and when it did boot to Windows, a system file was corrupted - I've seen it a hundred times in a hundred different ways...

Hope that helps!

Another thing that I forgot to mention:  failing the BIOS flashing I posted above, try this:
1)  Turn off your computer
2)  Remove the power connection
3)  Replace the CMOS jumper to pins 2/3 (from 1/2)
4)  Remove your CMOS battery
5)  Wait 10 minutes (NO SOONER)
6)  Replace the CMOS jumper to pins 1/2 (from 2/3)
7)  Replace your CMOS battery
8)  Plug your computer back into it's power source
9)  Boot all the way into Windows with stock settings
10) Reboot to BIOS and change whatever you need to for your overclock

Psychlone


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Steve, I replied to you at the other forum, but I know you're more active here, so I'll post it here as well:
> 
> But, to let you know, I, too, had issues when I first flashed to 1202...I had to reset my CMOS 3 times before it took.  I finally got it going by resetting the CMOS, letting it boot all the way into Windows at default settings, then rebooted back into BIOS and set all my overclock from scratch.
> 
> ...



Psychlone ...Now im sure the mobo is fudged...now after trying the above 5 times it wont even boot into anything ,nothing at all comes up now..no sound no post of even starting to run ...how can I tell for sure if this is the case?  thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> is that .5 inch tubing?



yes



Chicken Patty said:


> nice man, whats with the tubes though?? They are huge lol.  Looks great though.



huge and high flow 



Viscarious said:


> Ok, gunna run water as soon as I get a new reservoir. I have a CD-ROM bay reservoir but I dont like it and I plan I putting the RAD in the first three bays. What kind of one you have there Cdawall? It looks like a ... plastic cup lol. Thats not a bad idea. Im make one!
> 
> EDIT: made an awesome pic! http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080728/11-156-177-09.jpg



its a sport bottle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah, great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

> But, to let you know, I, too, had issues when I first flashed to 1202...I had to reset my CMOS 3 times before it took.  I finally got it going by resetting the CMOS, letting it boot all the way into Windows at default settings, then rebooted back into BIOS and set all my overclock from scratch.



Thats exactly what I had to do to mine to get it running now on the 1202 Bios.  However luckily mine is running ok again.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats exactly what I had to do to mine to get it running now on the 1202 Bios.  However luckily mine is running ok again.



well I guess its a long wait or about 2 months while I ship it back to asus to get another one on warrenty...i hope it still is under warrenty..ive only had the mobo for 6 months...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> well I guess its a long wait or about 2 months while I ship it back to asus to get another one on warrenty...i hope it still is under warrenty..ive only had the mobo for 6 months...Steve



i believe its one year with the manufacturer if i'm not mistaken.  Check, i'm sure they'll cover it.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i believe its one year with the manufacturer if i'm not mistaken.  Check, i'm sure they'll cover it.



I hope so..but now im without a computer for a while now except my crappy laptop..ohhh darnsit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I hope so..but now im without a computer for a while now except my crappy laptop..ohhh darnsit



Sorry bro, I wish I had something laying around I can give you or something, the only system I had laying around I just assembled it back together for a buddy, I actually working on it as we speak, hooked up separately.  Its a AMD Athlon 64 3000+.  Solid Rig.

I don't even have any spare AM2 mobos.


----------



## Jetracers (Jul 29, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> To me it seems Asus Probe II has been pretty accurate compared to AMD Overdrive.  The only issue I have with Asus Probe is I see a massive spike in memory usage every now and then so I only open to check temps and close it out once done.  When it locks up is it a BSOD?  I had the same issue with my old Phenom 9850 BE and it was giving me the Secondary Processor BSOD, so I sent her in and got a new one .



No BSOD the computer just doesnt respond, cant see mouse ect..


----------



## Psychlone (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Steve...just out of curiosity, were you switching off the computer by the PSU or the wall plug before you changed the CMOS jumper?  It's extremely important to do a couple things when clearing the CMOS:
1)  Turn the computer OFF using the switch on the PSU or unplugging from the wall altogether
2)  Touch a part of the metal frame inside the case BEFORE touching anything else - static electricity will fry a component in a flash!

Assuming you already knew those things, and did them without fail EVERY time you entered your case, and barring anything strange like a foreign object (screw, paperclip, etc.) laying on caps or other parts of the motherboard, then the only reason your board could possibly have been bricked is because it was giving out on you in the first place...perhaps something as simple as a bad EEPROM that contains the BIOS...

If you haven't sent the board back yet, try leaving it unplugged from the power for a while and give it a go again with MINIMAL components put back on it
1 CPU
1 stick of RAM
1 GPU
and try to boot into BIOS to see if it's really bricked or not.

Good luck!

Psychlone


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve, try taking out all but a single stick of ram (use the slot closest to the cpu) and clear the cmos again. After that try to do a bios flash again but make sure that everything is on default settings first.

Also take out one of your video cards along with the other sticks of ram before flashing. Let me know what happens.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Hey Steve...just out of curiosity, were you switching off the computer by the PSU or the wall plug before you changed the CMOS jumper?  It's extremely important to do a couple things when clearing the CMOS:
> 1)  Turn the computer OFF using the switch on the PSU or unplugging from the wall altogether
> 2)  Touch a part of the metal frame inside the case BEFORE touching anything else - static electricity will fry a component in a flash!
> 
> ...



Haha, beat me to it thanks Psych

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

my phenom is under water now running 2.8ghz@1.33v


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

Still no sighting of SB750 boards in the wild but Anandtech did put out an uptade to their pre-review for the Foxconn board using the 9600BE achieving well...just check it out. 

http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=473

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my phenom is under water now running 2.8ghz@1.33v



nice temps.  Whats your set up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey kei, check this article I found on your RAM, the one your recommended me.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/450/1

This, just further conviced me to buy it.  Should order today, latest tomorrow.


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

Ha, that's one of the reviews I used to convince me to try out the ram as I'd never bought Patriot before (I'm a GeIL and OCZ man). I'm DAMN glad I did though, but I haven't tried to do any higher clocking on the ram as I wanted it for the low timings at 800Mhz range speeds. 

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

*New ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe...ASUS keeps it sexy*

Well all worries can now be put away that the new board from ASUS may not be super sexy as they've not shown the 790*F*X/SB750 version of the new chipset and it looks just like the other one only with the new Southbridge.

http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=12238

I don't know about a GX version of the board yet nor the exact date this is for sale but I imagine maybe a day or two if that according to Anandtech. I really want to see the GX version of the board as it should be roughly the same but offer the new IGP which I'd love to have since the board should at least have two PCI-E slots to go with it.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ha, that's one of the reviews I used to convince me to try out the ram as I'd never bought Patriot before (I'm a GeIL and OCZ man). I'm DAMN glad I did though, but I haven't tried to do any higher clocking on the ram as I wanted it for the low timings at 800Mhz range speeds.
> 
> K



I guess I have followed your steps with the same review and all.  Can't wait.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Well all worries can now be put away that the new board from ASUS may not be super sexy as they've not shown the 790*F*X/SB750 version of the new chipset and it looks just like the other one only with the new Southbridge.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=12238
> 
> ...





nice.  can't wait to see the GX


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess I have followed your steps with the same review and all.  Can't wait.



Ha, I just checked my favorite folder for ram and I still have that link in there along with the review for the PC9600 version of the ram.

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?CIID=92524

At the time that ram was about $30 higher than the PC9200 version and it didn't really appear to offer anything more but 50Mhz of speed stock which just wasn't worth it.

.....damn I can't wait to see the GX already! I check newegg like it's a religious requirement now just waiting!

K


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice temps.  Whats your set up?



which part the water or board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> which part the water or board?



sorry, should have specified...


...water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys, now I came across an issue.  I was playing Crysis, with the new clocks on the card at 1.25V and it crashed.  So I hooked up my spare monitor and dragged my ASus probe to it and my Catalyst control, I noticed after like 20 minutes of gameplay my CPU is going over 60ºc and my card is like at 70ºc.  This is too high for being water cooled.

Looks like my little drive bay cooler did good without raising the Voltage on the card, but now the extra heat is really making it un efficient.  Now, I was planning on getting my RAM, however I don't know if I should just go ahead and get the 3fan rad from Koolance and just fix this issue for now, or just flash my card with the factory bios again, and get the RAM????  What do you guys think?  Need some opinions.  Maybe I can get both, but I get paid tomorrow and I'll have to wait and see what happenes after I pay all my stuff.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my phenom is under water now running 2.8ghz@1.33v



nice temps

lol does dual core say 3.5 and cpuz say 2.8?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> sorry, should have specified...
> 
> 
> ...water.



maze4 cpu block, BIX 240 rad, tygon silver tubing, MCP655 pump, water bottle res



servermonkey said:


> nice temps
> 
> lol does dual core say 3.5 and cpuz say 2.8?



its @2.8ghz it doesn't read the cpu clock right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> maze4 cpu block, BIX 240 rad, tygon silver tubing, MCP655 pump, water bottle res
> 
> 
> 
> its @2.8ghz it doesn't read the cpu clock right



nice, thanks.

I might have to get the rad soon.  Temps are getting too hot under load for me with the little single fan rad.


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 29, 2008)

Yea, you need more radiators. I've got two one fan rads going up here soon. I've just got to fix up the res and then I'm good to go. I also have an extra pump and waterblock. AND an extra cd bay res but I dont want to use that. 

I had problems with this watercooling kit before with the temps being nice and then getting ridiculous hot for being WATER. Its the rads. Get moar RADS!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

*not dead mobo*

Hi guys my mobo is not dead..I just accidentally left the jumpers on reset bios whooops...but I still cant change my volts after all the re flashing bios and such..I dont know why this is still ?


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve, try taking out all but a single stick of ram (use the slot closest to the cpu) and clear the cmos again. After that try to do a bios flash again but make sure that everything is on default settings first.
> 
> Also take out one of your video cards along with the other sticks of ram before flashing. Let me know what happens.
> 
> K



Ok so all is well except I still cant change volts in bios..Something must be frigged for I should be able to change volts..Thanks kei and all for help ..Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, you need more radiators. I've got two one fan rads going up here soon. I've just got to fix up the res and then I'm good to go. I also have an extra pump and waterblock. AND an extra cd bay res but I dont want to use that.
> 
> I had problems with this watercooling kit before with the temps being nice and then getting ridiculous hot for being WATER. Its the rads. Get moar RADS!!



I think im just going to order the koolance rad.  The three fan rad should handle anything I throw at it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi guys my mobo is not dead..I just accidentally left the jumpers on reset bios whooops...but I still cant change my volts after all the re flashing bios and such..I dont know why this is still ?



great news Steve.  I dont know what to tell you about the voltage control.  However, i'm sure you'll get it right.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi guys my mobo is not dead..I just accidentally left the jumpers on reset bios whooops...but I still cant change my volts after all the re flashing bios and such..I dont know why this is still ?




ive done that before too


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ive done that before too



AHHA HAHA at leaste I dont feel to stupid now...
Ok so im gonna try one more thing and that is to flash bios with alt + f2 but first I need to know what usb thing to load the bios file into ? and then what do I do when the ez flash thing comes up? oh ya I dont have a usb drive memory stick tho? can I still do it without it?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> AHHA HAHA at leaste I dont feel to stupid now...
> Ok so im gonna try one more thing and that is to flash bios with alt + f2 but first I need to know what usb thing to load the bios file into ? and then what do I do when the ez flash thing comes up? oh ya I dont have a usb drive memory stick tho? can I still do it without it?



thingy=usb stick

got a floppy drive?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Is your cooler lapped or really smooth? If they both become too smooth then you might not even need thermal paste at all. Ok no, you will but the amount you will need would be so small.
> 
> I wouldn't lap a CPU. I dont think its worth it.


oh i wouldn't say that V.. i lapped my 6400 and had a drop of 4c.... lapping is easy... ya just need a bit of patience when doing it...if talked to a few other ppl and they agree that lapping the cpu helps... you really notice a big drop when lapping the cpu and water block... we're talking a drop of 10c.... if any one needs help and tips on lapping just Pm me and i'll walk ya through... one other thing.... you wouldn't believe how far out the surface is till ya run a few sweep's accross 600 grit wet paper.... when ya see copper around the edge's and still silver in the middle after lapping for 20 min.... let's just say lapping is by far the way to go.. if your worried about bending the cpu pins... dont.. use the small plastic container that the cpu come in with the black foam in it... and just cover the cpu with it and lightly go back and forth under it's own weight rotating 90 degrees after every 15 strokes and cleaning the surface after every 360 degrees...


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> thingy=usb stick
> 
> got a floppy drive?



haha thingy...nope dont got floppy iether...ok I will go buy a thingy hahah and then try to update bios and see if it fixes volt problem..Steve


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> oh i wouldn't say that V.. i lapped my 6400 and had a drop of 4c.... lapping is easy... ya just need a bit of patience when doing it...if talked to a few other ppl and they agree that lapping the cpu helps... you really notice a big drop when lapping the cpu and water block... we're talking a drop of 10c.... if any one needs help and tips on lapping just Pm me and i'll walk ya through... one other thing.... you wouldn't believe how far out the surface is till ya run a few sweep's accross 600 grit wet paper.... when ya see copper around the edge's and still silver in the middle after lapping for 20 min.... let's just say lapping is by far the way to go.. if your worried about bending the cpu pins... dont.. use the small plastic container that the cpu come in with the black foam in it... and just cover the cpu with it and lightly go back and forth under it's own weight rotating 90 degrees after every 15 strokes and cleaning the surface after every 360 degrees...



is lapping when u cut the top off?

derrrr
i should read the whole post./..... *i never learned to read*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks,  figured you can't go wrong with Corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HATE TRACERS SMART ASS lol.... they run fine now but i like my timings like i like ma girlz lol.... ya get my picture?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> is lapping when u cut the top off?
> 
> derrrr
> i should read the whole post./..... *i never learned to read*


no lapping is just sanding the surface of the cpu.... you try and pull the top off the proc and i betcha ya destroy the cpu all together....


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I HATE TRACERS SMART ASS lol.... they run fine now but i like my timings like i like ma girlz lol.... ya get my picture?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no lapping is just sanding the surface of the cpu.... you try and pull the top off the proc and i betcha ya destroy the cpu all together....



i pulled the top off my x2 5k be and use the top for a paper weight.  the cpu worked fine till i forgot about the lack of the top and crushed the freaking thing


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2008)

use this link very usefull for all thinking of lapping..it was the way i learned..
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=156774


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2008)

the only thing missing in the lapping post.... get wet/dry sand paper and add a few drops of water to the paper before sanding... it helps to get a better cut ( lubricates) and also helps keep the paper from clogging up.. oops and don't use the kitchen counter... get a plate of glass... it's way straighter then the kitchen counter lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Well all worries can now be put away that the new board from ASUS may not be super sexy as they've not shown the 790*F*X/SB750 version of the new chipset and it looks just like the other one only with the new Southbridge.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=12238
> 
> ...


Ha looks like they got my threat!!! the mobo is the same as we have now but with the 750sb.... oh she's a sexy beast


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ha looks like they got my threat!!! the mobo is the same as we have now but with the 750sb.... oh she's a sexy beast



mobo is not the same its better!!! look at the sata connectors they are vert


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> mobo is not the same its better!!! look at the sata connectors they are vert


yeah i seen that V... thanks, i was just looking at all the copper haha... same cooling


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah i seen that V... thanks, i was just looking at all the copper haha... same cooling



v?
fail?

mmmmm copper

lack of wifi might put the cost < 200$??

it also looks like they moved or added the fan pin headers


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> After testing for 3 days straight with the 1202 BIOS, I've found something that I can't figure out.
> 
> I crunch SuperPi 1M for a quick and dirty test to see what's working faster in the way of CPU cycles/RAM MHz and timings, and what isn't...and I've found that (using the new 1202 BIOS) at 3.2GHz (1.3125V) with my memory at 1067, 5-5-5-15, FSB at 206, NB at 2400 and HT at 2060, I get faster throughput (by more than a FULL SECOND!) than I did at 3.51GHz (with ANY previous BIOS), 1067, 5-5-5-15, FSB at 201, NB at 2400 and HT at 2010 - wtH is up with that?? Same latencies, much higher CPU cycles, slightly lower FSB on the 3.51GHz setup and SLOWER crunching times?? ...
> Another thing, on Everest Ultimate Cache and Memory Benchmark, I'm getting about the exact same read, write, copy and latency for the memory, L1 and L2, but my L3 is considerably higher (r: 9851, w: 11767, c: 12351, ns: 6.2) (by close or more than 1000MB/s on each compared to the previous BIOS and higher MHz)
> ...


Dam you gota stop saying that!! my 0801 bios works flawlessly ..


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 30, 2008)

Did Psy delete his post? I have some results my friend. Im not sure if they are 'results' but I think I am considerably higher on my l3 cache as well. Im only at 2.65ghz (my max) but I can get this.







If memory serves me right, which sometimes it doesnt, those L3's were 200-300 points lower.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Did Psy delete his post? I have some results my friend. Im not sure if they are 'results' but I think I am considerably higher on my l3 cache as well. Im only at 2.65ghz (my max) but I can get this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats cool V... what is the L3 exactly? and how and what does it do?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 30, 2008)

cache memory is a high speed memory kept in between processor and RAM to increase the data execution speed. It is kept near to the processor.
There are different levels of cache.
L1-cache is the fastest cache and it usually comes within the processor chip itself.
The L1 cache typically ranges in size from 8KB to 64KB and uses the high-speed SRAM (static RAM) instead of the slower and cheaper DRAM (dynamic RAM) used for main memory.
The Intel Celeron processor uses two separate 16KB L1 caches, one for the instructions and one for the data.

L2 cache comes between L1 and RAM(processor-L1-L2-RAM) and is bigger than the primary cache (typically 64KB to 4MB).

L3 cache is not found nowadays as its function is replaced by L2 cache. L3 caches are found on the motherboard rather than the processor. It is kept between RAM and L2 cache.

So if your system has L1,L2 and L3 cache data fetching will be L1->L2->L3->RAM
ie. If data is not there in L1 it will check L2 then L3 then RAM...


Source:http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080312221904AA7bkAy


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> cache memory is a high speed memory kept in between processor and RAM to increase the data execution speed. It is kept near to the processor.
> There are different levels of cache.
> L1-cache is the fastest cache and it usually comes within the processor chip itself.
> The L1 cache typically ranges in size from 8KB to 64KB and uses the high-speed SRAM (static RAM) instead of the slower and cheaper DRAM (dynamic RAM) used for main memory.
> ...


ok nice.... thank you V... but how will it benefit me?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok thats cool V... what is the L3 exactly? and how and what does it do?


does anyone have a  link to get Everest free edition?
I downloaded it and it blocked out 2 of the four visual for the memory bench....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

ok well since the 1202 bios is suposta be faster in the L3 department.... I've flashed from 0801 and going to leave till this Saturday to see how it goes....


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you able to run your same settings?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Are you able to run your same settings?


yeah without any problems V.... why you ask?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

hey i told ya im using ready boost? well in the control panel ... device manager...i clicked on drives and my thumb... i clicked enhance for optimum performance and WOW!!!!! what a difference


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

hey that link Kei posted of the Asus mobo.... fuge!!!! i love the colour of AOD.... red in colour and it had a few extra options.... i wonder what version it is?..... any body know?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just asking if 1202 worked nicely as the other bios' didnt from past posts. Glad to hear 1202 is rockin! I'm going to finish watching Sin City and hit the hay. I'll get back on tmrw. take care


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a freekin retard.... i miss judged setting the date in the 1202 bios and that gave me the problems and thinking i needed to re-install the o/s.... well corrected the date and all is fine... woohoo!!!!!...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I was just asking if 1202 worked nicely as the other bios' didnt from past posts. Glad to hear 1202 is rockin! I'm going to finish watching Sin City and hit the hay. I'll get back on tmrw. take care


ya get the tracers V?
let me know after you receive them with your new high clocks lol....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys let me ask you something.  Right now I can't run higher than 3.3GHz without failing an orthos stress test.  My RAM is currently clocked at 471Mhz.  If I downclock it to 667, it still fails, actually quicker than with the RAM clocked higher.  RAM can still be my bottleneck, right?  I'm just trying to decide if I should get the RAM or the Radiator.  Because right now I don't see any gains hardly from overclocking my card since my CPU is limiting me.  So I can lower my clocks on the card slightly and run it at less voltage, cure the heat issue, and with the new RAM, clock the cpu higher, and still get better performance.  What do you guys think?  I just don't want to buy the new RAM, put it on, and its the CPU not being able to go over 3.3GHz, although all the processors of my kind that i've seen go over that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys let me ask you something.  Right now I can't run higher than 3.3GHz without failing an orthos stress test.  My RAM is currently clocked at 471Mhz.  If I downclock it to 667, it still fails, actually quicker than with the RAM clocked higher.  RAM can still be my bottleneck, right?  I'm just trying to decide if I should get the RAM or the Radiator.  Because right now I don't see any gains hardly from overclocking my card since my CPU is limiting me.  So I can lower my clocks on the card slightly and run it at less voltage, cure the heat issue, and with the new RAM, clock the cpu higher, and still get better performance.  What do you guys think?  I just don't want to buy the new RAM, put it on, and its the CPU not being able to go over 3.3GHz, although all the processors of my kind that i've seen go over that.


forget it now.... just bump the cpu volt up a tad and keep the ram at whatever you got... 800mhz?
just raise your timings by 2 on every thing ang run prime or whatever you want for stability.... the 6000 cpu @ 3.3ghz is a big step so dont feel bumbed over it....


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve, try taking out all but a single stick of ram (use the slot closest to the cpu) and clear the cmos again. After that try to do a bios flash again but make sure that everything is on default settings first.
> 
> Also take out one of your video cards along with the other sticks of ram before flashing. Let me know what happens.
> 
> K



Hey Kei I finally got my bios volts working by using usb ez flash thing in bios ..even that too a few times..but finally its all going...Ive already taken the volts on the processor down to 1.84 volts and im down to 32c idle..wow thats a huge temp decrease...So I am ready to go as soon as I get the zalman ...still waiting for it..Thanks for all the help..Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey Kei I finally got my bios volts working by using usb ez flash thing in bios ..even that too a few times..but finally its all going...Ive already taken the volts on the processor down to 1.84 volts and im down to 32c idle..wow thats a huge temp decrease...So I am ready to go as soon as I get the zalman ...still waiting for it..Thanks for all the help..Steve



at 1.68 volts now....should I be running any tests to see if its stable at these low volts?i dont remember if you said to?could it screw anything up giving it to low of volts? cuz I accidentally took the processor volts to like 1.20 volts and of cource it wouldnot load into windows..and for some reason I was getting 13564 in 3dmark 06  before ans now im lucky if I get 12500...dont know why this is...Ok talk soon


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> at 1.68 volts now....should I be running any tests to see if its stable at these low volts?i dont remember if you said to?could it screw anything up giving it to low of volts? cuz I accidentally took the processor volts to like 1.20 volts and of cource it wouldnot load into windows..and for some reason I was getting 13564 in 3dmark 06  before ans now im lucky if I get 12500...dont know why this is...Ok talk soon



1.68?
for 
what 
speed?
i 
dont 
think
even
psyclone
nor
the 
guy
that
did
3.71
needed 
that 
many 
volts


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey Kei I finally got my bios volts working by using usb ez flash thing in bios ..even that too a few times..but finally its all going...Ive already taken the volts on the processor down to 1.84 volts and im down to 32c idle..wow thats a huge temp decrease...So I am ready to go as soon as I get the zalman ...still waiting for it..Thanks for all the help..Steve



lol u said thing!!! YES


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> lol u said thing!!! YES



thing..haha...


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 1.68?
> for
> what
> speed?
> ...



the stock was 1.28 volts for the processor..? im confusedooohhh k I ment to say 1.16 volts hahahah


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> at 1.68 volts now....should I be running any tests to see if its stable at these low volts?i dont remember if you said to?could it screw anything up giving it to low of volts? cuz I accidentally took the processor volts to like 1.20 volts and of cource it wouldnot load into windows..and for some reason I was getting 13564 in 3dmark 06  before ans now im lucky if I get 12500...dont know why this is...Ok talk soon


try running the same volts and bumping up to 1.3+ and see how reactive your proc is... lol... betcha it's faster... but what would i know? hehehhe


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 1.68?
> for
> what
> speed?
> ...


well steve if ya read the past posts you 'd see some proc's need more volt's and others need smaller volts....i take BIG VOLTS.... H20 all the way baby!!!! what can you DO? lucky if ya can hit hit 3ghz
try 1.40v and keep the cpu down to 41c under prime.... betcha cant!!!! oh did i say BETCHA CANT!!!! haha good luck man


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey Kei I finally got my bios volts working by using usb ez flash thing in bios ..even that too a few times..but finally its all going...Ive already taken the volts on the processor down to 1.84 volts and im down to 32c idle..wow thats a huge temp decrease...So I am ready to go as soon as I get the zalman ...still waiting for it..Thanks for all the help..Steve


your better off going with the thermaltake V1 cooler.... i  had the valman....heat's up the case BIG TYME  :shadedshu


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> try running the same volts and bumping up to 1.3+ and see how reactive your proc is... lol... betcha it's faster... but what would i know? hehehhe



sooo put just core speed up up?


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your better off going with the thermaltake V1 cooler.... i  had the valman....heat's up the case BIG TYME  :shadedshu



ah shi* I already ordered the zalman...darn it


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> sooo put just the proces up?


i run 3.2 all day at 1.30v.... it's ok.... i bump up to 1.390 volt and it's a huge difference running programs and even during start up.... i tested with my 6400 black @ 3.6ghz with smaller volts.... even at 1.52 volt was a big difference.... wasn't so lazy as like the the 1. 475 volt
just do what feels rite for ya Steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ah shi* I already ordered the zalman...darn it


well the Zalman is a great cooler but the heat generated in the case blows compared to the V 1 cooler.... just mess with the thermal paste and experiment to get your best results


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well the Zalman is a great cooler but the heat generated in the case blows compared to the V 1 cooler.... just mess with the thermal paste and experiment to get your best results



Ok will do..So giving less volts will cause low 3dmarks?  hmm maybe ill just try the low volts and put proc up...k thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

well steve i run a 3870x2 gpu and @ 3.01ghz @ 1.3v to the core yeild's me in the 15000's  @1.4+ volt i hit 16741 in Pc Mark06.... i ran the test back to back and my results comferm.... 1.40v rock's the 1.3v but then again i dont and wont give up all my secrets lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok will do..So giving less volts will cause low 3dmarks?  hmm maybe ill just try the low volts and put proc up...k thanks


just remember.... every proc and mobo even though they seen the same wont yeild the same results.... just try and try and set the volts and mem timings to what feel's the best for ya.... dont go for benchie's.... go for what work's .... go for what feel's rite for ya!!!! i can hit 1900+ in science mark at low volts and the same at 1.4+ volts..... it comes down to gaming... video converting and so on so forth..... try unganing your memory.... it's a big difference in all my tests.... well in my every day task's i mean


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet dreams ya'll off to never never land i go.... good luck in all your experiments..... ttul ladies and gents!!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> just remember.... every proc and mobo even though they seen the same wont yeild the same results.... just try and try and set the volts and mem timings to what feel's the best for ya.... dont go for benchie's.... go for what work's .... go for what feel's rite for ya!!!! i can hit 1600+ in science mark at low volts and the same at 1.4+ volts..... it comes down to gaming... video converting and so on so forth..... try unganing your memory.... it's a big difference in all my tests.... well in my every day task's i mean



Ok will do thanks and talk soon..steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

ok you to Steve...best of luck to ya in your finding's


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

*lower 3d mark*

Hi guys for some reason my 3dmark 06 went down 1k for no reason ? I put the volts to what they were and still get same marks..I dont know why this would be ? andone have any ideas? do you need to reinstall 3dmark when you flash new bios?...steve


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

3D Marks is not everything, test with Games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey Kei I finally got my bios volts working by using usb ez flash thing in bios ..even that too a few times..but finally its all going...Ive already taken the volts on the processor down to 1.84 volts and im down to 32c idle..wow thats a huge temp decrease...So I am ready to go as soon as I get the zalman ...still waiting for it..Thanks for all the help..Steve



nice man, i'm happy for you.  Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> forget it now.... just bump the cpu volt up a tad and keep the ram at whatever you got... 800mhz?
> just raise your timings by 2 on every thing ang run prime or whatever you want for stability.... the 6000 cpu @ 3.3ghz is a big step so dont feel bumbed over it....



i've tried that before and it wont even boot.  I think its the RAM, just not a good overclocker.  and I think once you loosen the timings too much its just causes errors, I dont know. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ah shi* I already ordered the zalman...darn it



I just gave my THermaltake V1 to a buddy, for free, I only had it a week before I went water.  Its literally brand new.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2008)

Where do you set your memory to be unganged or ganged now in the 1202 bios, I no longer see this option?????


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve DON'T try raising your processor speed by much just yet!!! Full probably didn't know you're on a stock cooler so raising your volts to 1.40v will damn near be catostrophic temps with a cpu speed increase. You were already near the high when you were stock so don't push it yet as there is only a few days til you new cooler gets in anyway.

It's important to see how low we can get your volts so we can see what kinda cpu you have roughly since we can't go upwards just yet. The lower you can go the better your chances are for a high speed (but still not guaranteed). After you get that cooler we can go for max clock but for the sake of safety I do not recommend shooting for the max clock nor raising the voltage past 1.30v.

See what you can do on your lowest voltage (1.168v wasn't it?) and raise the cpu multiplier by .5 until it won't go anymore. Perhaps you can get 2.6Ghz (13x) or maybe a tick higher which is a good sign.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where do you set your memory to be unganged or ganged now in the 1202 bios, I no longer see this option?????



It's still in the memory configuration menu but it's not labeled "DCT Ganged Mode" in stead of unganged. Just set that to Disabled and you'll be unganged again.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi guys for some reason my 3dmark 06 went down 1k for no reason ? I put the volts to what they were and still get same marks..I dont know why this would be ? andone have any ideas? do you need to reinstall 3dmark when you flash new bios?...steve



Your 3dmark score is probably lower because of some bios options that are set differently now on whichever bios you're using.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve DON'T try raising your processor speed by much just yet!!! Full probably didn't know you're on a stock cooler so raising your volts to 1.40v will damn near be catostrophic temps with a cpu speed increase. You were already near the high when you were stock so don't push it yet as there is only a few days til you new cooler gets in anyway.
> 
> It's important to see how low we can get your volts so we can see what kinda cpu you have roughly since we can't go upwards just yet. The lower you can go the better your chances are for a high speed (but still not guaranteed). After you get that cooler we can go for max clock but for the sake of safety I do not recommend shooting for the max clock nor raising the voltage past 1.30v.
> 
> ...



no i didn't realize it was a stock cooler... sorry.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no i didn't realize it was a stock cooler... sorry.



 I figured that


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 30, 2008)

STEVE! The Zalman is an amazing air cooler. One of the best there is. If you generate too much heat then its your case configuration not the cooler itself. I've owned two zalmans for two different PCs and they work amazingly. At my highest (unstable) clock I've had of 2.834ghz for testing, the heat generated under orthos and AOD was only a max of 46C. Im sitting pretty right now at 2.65ghz quad core at 34C with an average of 20% CPU usage. At night when the AC is blowin nice I've been as low at 26C.

You did not buy a bad air cooler.


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your better off going with the thermaltake V1 cooler.... i  had the valman....heat's up the case BIG TYME  :shadedshu



 thermaltake V1 cooler  

it works better than the freezone elite!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> sooo put just core speed up up?



since u are on xp,
you should* be able to do 200x14.5@1.3volts easy

*should=not all chips are the same..blah blah blah not all chip react the same .....


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just gave my THermaltake V1 to a buddy, for free, I only had it a week before I went water.  Its literally brand new.



ah you bugger I would of paid for it...pooopoo


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve DON'T try raising your processor speed by much just yet!!! Full probably didn't know you're on a stock cooler so raising your volts to 1.40v will damn near be catostrophic temps with a cpu speed increase. You were already near the high when you were stock so don't push it yet as there is only a few days til you new cooler gets in anyway.
> 
> It's important to see how low we can get your volts so we can see what kinda cpu you have roughly since we can't go upwards just yet. The lower you can go the better your chances are for a high speed (but still not guaranteed). After you get that cooler we can go for max clock but for the sake of safety I do not recommend shooting for the max clock nor raising the voltage past 1.30v.
> 
> ...




Ok wont do anything until I get the zalman in my pc..Thanks...Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

*lowest volts 1.12*

Hey Kei the lowest I can go and it boots up fine is 1.12v  So thats where youres was at to wasnt it.should I leave it at 1.12v?.steve


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

Not quite, but close to it. The lowest I can boot at stock 2.5Ghz setting is actually 1.072v but either way yours is also very low which is good.

I don't know whether or not you can leave it at 1.12v though as it may not be stable so you should run a stability test for say 1 hour at least to see whether or not you can run it at that speed. I currently use 2.6Ghz as my daily low power quad core setting on 1.152v which only uses about 144W of total system power when idling. Right now I"m at 147W while typing to you with all the normal programs running in the background.

Try a stability test and see what volts it takes to get it stable at stock speeds (or feel free to try another higher speed at low volts) and let us know.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Not quite, but close to it. The lowest I can boot at stock 2.5Ghz setting is actually 1.072v but either way yours is also very low which is good.
> 
> I don't know whether or not you can leave it at 1.12v though as it may not be stable so you should run a stability test for say 1 hour at least to see whether or not you can run it at that speed. I currently use 2.6Ghz as my daily low power quad core setting on 1.152v which only uses about 144W of total system power when idling. Right now I"m at 147W while typing to you with all the normal programs running in the background.
> 
> ...



Ok I will try raising the speed at this volt and see what happens..i will do thi what you said to try..raise the cpu multiplier by .5 until it won't go anymore. Perhaps you can get 2.6Ghz (13x) or maybe a tick higher which is a good sign.


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

Btw, my temps run fantastic at the 2.6Ghz setting no matter what I'm doing. Low work/use temps are roughly 34C (my room right now is roughly 24C no a/c or fans on) and max load temps are 45C which are both excellent temps.

The thing I forgot to mention...my cpu cooler is on as low as it can get on a fixed fan speed. Even during 100% load it does not speed up so those temps are insanely fantastic when you add in the fact that my cpu cooler (Xigmatek HDT-S1283) is only running with a less than 40cfm fan speed of 610 rpm...max fan speed is 2000+ rpm (110 cfm). My cooler is almost passive right now and it runs that cool while not making a sound.

Of course when I'm playing a game the cpu temps only reaches 41-42C max (never seen it higher) still with the fan speed set on the same low setting.

I'd say that's pretty sweet yea?

K

*Edit:* It normally runs cooler I just wanted to show what temps I get if there are no fans on nor a/c during the heat of summer. Today's temp (right now) is 26C and my room is roughly a ridiculous 24C. It's never that temp normally only for this test (fans have been off for over an hour). Okay I'm sweating like crazy...fans on


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, my temps run fantastic at the 2.6Ghz setting no matter what I'm doing. Low work/use temps are roughly 34C (my room right now is roughly 24C no a/c or fans on) and max load temps are 45C which are both excellent temps.
> 
> The thing I forgot to mention...my cpu cooler is on as low as it can get on a fixed fan speed. Even during 100% load it does not speed up so those temps are insanely fantastic when you add in the fact that my cpu cooler (Xigmatek HDT-S1283) is only running with a less than 40cfm fan speed of 610 rpm...max fan speed is 2000+ rpm (110 cfm). My cooler is almost passive right now and it runs that cool while not making a sound.
> 
> ...



hey thats pretty sweet getting that low of temps with fan on low thats damn cool...I just raised my cpu multi up to 12.5 and my volts up to 1.13 and my temps are still low on idle 32c ...should I leave the nb multi alone for now?


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes leave everything else stock for now let's just focus on the cpu itself. What is your cpu multiplier now...12.5x is stock (200*12.5x=2500Mhz) try going to 13x for 2.6Ghz like I'm running now.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yes leave everything else stock for now let's just focus on the cpu itself. What is your cpu multiplier now...12.5x is stock (200*12.5x=2500Mhz) try going to 13x for 2.6Ghz like I'm running now.
> 
> K



oh ok will go to 13x let you know in sec..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 30, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> oh ok will go to 13x let you know in sec..steve



Ok had to raise volts to 1.16 to have 13x multi..and idles at 33c ...I will run 3d mark and see if its stable..steve thanks again


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have any other way to stability test like AMD Overdrive or Everest (even Prime95), 3dmark is not a sufficient method to test true stability as it can make it one test and have errors that you won't see then fail on Internet Explorer and have you scratching your head.

You can get the 2.0.17 version of AMD Overdrive as it works perfectly with our boards if you don't have it. Everest Ultimate Edition Trial Version can be found here http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en and I HIGHLY recommend using it as it includes benchmarks, system information, system monitoring (all of it), and stability testing along with a bunch of other stuff (full version which I own).

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Everest Ultimate Edition Trial Version can be found here http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en and I HIGHLY recommend using it as it includes benchmarks, system information, system monitoring (all of it), and stability testing along with a bunch of other stuff (full version which I own).
> 
> K



second that


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 30, 2008)

You also need to go to Youtube and listen to this video as you overclock. I swear it fits too well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lA252Ngbdg


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Do you have any other way to stability test like AMD Overdrive or Everest (even Prime95), 3dmark is not a sufficient method to test true stability as it can make it one test and have errors that you won't see then fail on Internet Explorer and have you scratching your head.
> 
> You can get the 2.0.17 version of AMD Overdrive as it works perfectly with our boards if you don't have it. Everest Ultimate Edition Trial Version can be found here http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en and I HIGHLY recommend using it as it includes benchmarks, system information, system monitoring (all of it), and stability testing along with a bunch of other stuff (full version which I own).
> 
> K



Ok I will download everest and find a key for it..and I ran 3d mark and my high tems were 48c ..thats getting high..so I better leave the rst till my zalman comes..and im still not getting as high of marks even after that as I was before with this same bios? its confusing me and makes me thing mu cpu is not working right er something...?


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok I will download everest and find a key for it..and I ran 3d mark and my high tems were 48c ..thats getting high..so I better leave the rst till my zalman comes..and im still not getting as high of marks even after that as I was before with this same bios? its confusing me and makes me thing mu cpu is not working right er something...?



Don't "find a key for it" pay for it as it's MORE than worth it and cheap. You can always use the trial version as it includes all that you'll need for the most part anyway.

And the reason that you aren't getting the score is either you had an error before (on the high score) or you don't have the settings in the bios configured properly for crossfire.

Go into the Chipset options and PCI settings and set the following...

Ports 2 & 11 both Gen2 Mode Enabled
Lane Width 16x
Autonomous Switch

Ports 3 & 12 both Gen2 Mode Enabled
Lane Width 8x
Autonomous Switch

After that you should be good with those settings (maybe need to adjust latency but maybe not as well). Remember that you've turned off the CPU Tweak which may lower your score (more than worth it as it runs much hotter so use it for benching only) and you're running unganged which MAY lower your 3dmark score a little as 3dmark is a single thread program. You can set CPU Tweak to enabled and Ganged mode as well if you want to check if that's the score issue but REMEMBER YOUR TEMPS...

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You also need to go to Youtube and listen to this video as you overclock. I swear it fits too well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lA252Ngbdg



Thanks, that song was awesome I'm looking through my Zune program for the full cd now or at least more from the band. 

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Don't "find a key for it" pay for it as it's MORE than worth it and cheap. You can always use the trial version as it includes all that you'll need for the most part anyway.
> 
> And the reason that you aren't getting the score is either you had an error before (on the high score) or you don't have the settings in the bios configured properly for crossfire.
> 
> ...



It sais in my gpu-z that both my cards are in the 16x ? is this what you mean?


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Do they both say 16x 2.0? If they do that's great, but you still need to set Autonomous Switch in the bios as well.

K


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Don't "find a key for it" pay for it as it's MORE than worth it and cheap. You can always use the trial version as it includes all that you'll need for the most part anyway.
> K



second, third, and fourth that!!!!!!!!!

Kei, i think i might be a fan of yours..... 

steve the s/w is < 40$ 
also if you "find" a key, that undermines the s/w development team's good work and down the line the next release will ne > 100$ 
basically, look what piracy has done to the cost of movie tickets...

 piracy


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Don't "find a key for it" pay for it as it's MORE than worth it and cheap. You can always use the trial version as it includes all that you'll need for the most part anyway.
> 
> And the reason that you aren't getting the score is either you had an error before (on the high score) or you don't have the settings in the bios configured properly for crossfire.
> 
> ...



oh ya ok...well if it isnt hindering actual performence then ill just leave the setting the way they are even if it lowers my 3d score...thanks


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

That's the thing...it _may be_ hindering your performance if it doesn't pick the correct setting (there are two in there) so it's best to make sure.

I agree though on not chasing a 3d score as I find it pretty pointless to worry about, just a cool thing to see at most.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Do they both say 16x 2.0? If they do that's great, but you still need to set Autonomous Switch in the bios as well.
> 
> K



yep they say 16x 2.0 im not using the manufacture slots as they for some reason set you in the 16x and the 8x but if you put them both in the blue slots it 16x2.0 and 16x2.0


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> second, third, and fourth that!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kei, i think i might be a fan of yours.....
> 
> ...



Thanks, I agree on the piracy thing as it isn't gonna help us out in the end anyway...not to mention if you made a product you'd damn sure want to get paid for it as it's your lively hood.

I go to the theater A LOT as well so I feel the sting there, when I went to the Arclite theater in Hollywood my ticket was ~$15 well early in the day...normal price for a ticket here is $9.50 right now at the theater. I still love movies though as I sometimes go 124 miles (1 way) from home to visit a certain theater for big movies but it's a really good theater to me and worth it.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks, I agree on the piracy thing as it isn't gonna help us out in the end anyway...not to mention if you made a product you'd damn sure want to get paid for it as it's your lively hood.
> 
> I go to the theater A LOT as well so I feel the sting there, when I went to the Arclite theater in Hollywood my ticket was ~$15 well early in the day...normal price for a ticket here is $9.50 right now at the theater. I still love movies though as I sometimes go 124 miles (1 way) from home to visit a certain theater for big movies but it's a really good theater to me and worth it.
> 
> K



ok so what test should I run in everest? is there a benchmark thing like 3dmark in it?


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> yep they say 16x 2.0 im not using the manufacture slots as they for some reason set you in the 16x and the 8x but if you put them both in the blue slots it 16x2.0 and 16x2.0



When using Crossfire you are supposed to use the two blue slots  the only time you use the black slots is if you have more than two cards. 

Looks like all is well then

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

All the rest of that CD isnt too great. Its ok but I would buy the CD over it. I just go to youtube to listen to the song. lol

I've got a lot more music similar to that if you want.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

There are a lot of benchmarks in Everest dealing with your system setup (not graphics but the more important stuff). The best thing for you now is to use the System Stability Test in Everest and watch what it does.

It will log your temps (low/avg/high), volts, fan speeds, and time tested all in real time so you can watch to see how things are going. Run that test and see what happens...

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

yea, what the hell...Why cant I run x16 on both boards? Instead Im forced to use x16 and a x8. LAME!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok so what test should I run in everest? is there a benchmark thing like 3dmark in it?



yup
right click the icon by the time, tools, stability test, mem test and cpuid are all right there
they even got 1 test for ur monitor


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks, I agree on the piracy thing as it isn't gonna help us out in the end anyway...not to mention if you made a product you'd damn sure want to get paid for it as it's your lively hood.
> 
> I go to the theater A LOT as well so I feel the sting there, when I went to the Arclite theater in Hollywood my ticket was ~$15 well early in the day...normal price for a ticket here is $9.50 right now at the theater. I still love movies though as I sometimes go 124 miles (1 way) from home to visit a certain theater for big movies but it's a really good theater to me and worth it.
> 
> K



ur in hollywood?

dark knight in imax!! w00t


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> There are a lot of benchmarks in Everest dealing with your system setup (not graphics but the more important stuff). The best thing for you now is to use the System Stability Test in Everest and watch what it does.
> 
> It will log your temps (low/avg/high), volts, fan speeds, and time tested all in real time so you can watch to see how things are going. Run that test and see what happens...
> 
> K



ok so ran the stability test for half houre and no problems ..never went over 52c ..heres the pic


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ur in hollywood?
> 
> dark knight in imax!! w00t



No I live on the other beach coast I was just out there last year to help my sister move back here...she wanted to bring her car so I drove it from one coast to the other. Good times...

On another note, Dark Knight was SUPERBLY FANTASTIC!!! I've seen it twice and I'm convinced maybe 1 more (another friend hasn't seen it yet).

Okay off to race...

K

Btw, Steve that looks good to me according to the screen shot (temps too as it show 48C in that shot though you mentioned 52C). Good job


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> No I live on the other beach coast I was just out there last year to help my sister move back here...she wanted to bring her car so I drove it from one coast to the other. Good times...
> 
> On another note, Dark Knight was SUPERBLY FANTASTIC!!! I've seen it twice and I'm convinced maybe 1 more (another friend hasn't seen it yet).
> 
> ...



hey thanks man...I will go further when my zaman comes...is there anything els I can safely work on before I get the zalman?...


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

*back up OS program*

Hey guys ,I wanted to see what type of program I should use for when I screw up my operating system and need to reinstall but can have a copy of my hard drive with all my programs on it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ah you bugger I would of paid for it...pooopoo



If only I would have known.

That cooler is awesome, I originally wanted the Zalman 9700, but a store locally had the Tt for $50 bucks, so I picked up that instead.  Considering I live in Miami which is always hot and humid, room temps are ok but its always hot in the day even with the AC.  On idle I saw about 38-40ºc and about 54-57ºc under load.  Depending on time of day.  People have achieved lower temps than that, but My case is not the best for flowing air neither, so go figure.  BUt I loved it to be honest.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> If only I would have known.
> 
> That cooler is awesome, I originally wanted the Zalman 9700, but a store locally had the Tt for $50 bucks, so I picked up that instead.  Considering I live in Miami which is always hot and humid, room temps are ok but its always hot in the day even with the AC.  On idle I saw about 38-40ºc and about 54-57ºc under load.  Depending on time of day.  People have achieved lower temps than that, but My case is not the best for flowing air neither, so go figure.  BUt I loved it to be honest.



Oh well thats allright..im getting the zalman soon anyways...and its damn hot here to in canada it gets eround 40c most of summer ...its been cooler the past three days and its great..talk sonn..steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Oh well thats allright..im getting the zalman soon anyways...and its damn hot here to in canada it gets eround 40c most of summer ...its been cooler the past three days and its great..talk sonn..steve



holy cow, wow.  Didn't expect that from Canada.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

Okie dokie guys, shit i'm going crazy now again.

I did some tests with my RAM over at my buddies house and it seemed that my RAM actually yielded him higher clocks that his G Skill.

So I got back home today, d/l'ed Everest Ultimate and decided to raise this puppy back up to 3.4GHz with proper voltage, etc etc.

I ran a stress test for the CPU only at 3.4GHz and it failed after 17 seconds. 

Now, I ran a stress test for the Ram only (487Mhz, makes that DDR2 974 out of DDR2 800, current RAM clock at 261 x 13 multi) and after 30 minutes the stress test for only the RAM had not failed.

So can this be enough evidence to say the CPU is my bottleneck???????  Please help as I am ordering tomorrow the stuff from Newegg, maybe I can just get the Phenom instead.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Oh well thats allright..im getting the zalman soon anyways...and its damn hot here to in canada it gets eround 40c most of summer ...its been cooler the past three days and its great..talk sonn..steve



What part of Canada, I live in the upper half of "The mitten" and here it only gets to around ~30C


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okie dokie guys, shit i'm going crazy now again.
> 
> I did some tests with my RAM over at my buddies house and it seemed that my RAM actually yielded him higher clocks that his G Skill.
> 
> ...



Your CPU isn't necessarily the bottleneck, it's just unstable, try giving it a voltage bump (given your temps allow for it)
Give more info on your ram bench, do an everest bandwidth and cache test and post it here, the bandwidth of your ram is going to mean alot more than the mhz.
For instance, I can get my ram over 1200mhz, but the timings are crappy and the bandwidth suffers from the crap timings.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What part of Canada, I live in the upper half of "The mitten" and here it only gets to around ~30C



Oh im in kamloops b,c...it only gets +30c there ? i got thermomiter outside my window and in the high part of the day in the summer its usually eround 34 to 40 ..Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

*AMD overdrive*

Hi guys I was just reading about the good points of using AMD overdrive vs bios overclocking..and some of them were that with AMD overdrive you can clock each core different when in bios you cant,,and some other things I forget hahahah...what do you guys think of the program ?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Personally I'm not a big fan of overdrive or any other windows-based overclocking programs for that matter, I don't feel like I'm in as much control as I do with the bios.
I guess I just feel safe in bios because there's no risk of me corrupting anything important in my OS and having to reformat and reinstall everything again. In BIOS when I screw up it's as easy as clearing my CMOS and starting over.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 31, 2008)

wahoo, Bios Flash Went off without a Hitch, From Hellfire 3EG Rev 2 to Suzuna SX3.8B6


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you think it is worth lapping the cpu?  Seems fun to do, but a great way to be forced to buy a new cpu if something is not done right



for a 1-2 degree difference, not really, considering you gotta have steady hands, also it takes some time, and also some money.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Your CPU isn't necessarily the bottleneck, it's just unstable, try giving it a voltage bump (given your temps allow for it)
> Give more info on your ram bench, do an everest bandwidth and cache test and post it here, the bandwidth of your ram is going to mean alot more than the mhz.
> For instance, I can get my ram over 1200mhz, but the timings are crappy and the bandwidth suffers from the crap timings.



i'll try that.  HOwever I can give voltage, take away voltage, nothing.  I just cannot get it stable at over 3.3GHz for my life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

here you go Ozzman.  What do you think?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> for a 1-2 degree difference, not really, considering you gotta have steady hands, also it takes some time, and also some money.


ah $10 dollars for the material and about 2.5hrs of your time.... steady hands? its lapping not doing open heart surgery  besides once ya get down to the copper your thermal heat transfer is allot better


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

here CP check this out and see what ya think about lapping the cpu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o&feature=related


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Personally I'm not a big fan of overdrive or any other windows-based overclocking programs for that matter, I don't feel like I'm in as much control as I do with the bios.
> I guess I just feel safe in bios because there's no risk of me corrupting anything important in my OS and having to reformat and reinstall everything again. In BIOS when I screw up it's as easy as clearing my CMOS and starting over.



oc'ing in the os


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

sometimes overclocking in the OS leads to higher clocks not obtainable in BIOS. But dont get too excited. That *WILL* crash.

BTW, check out this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twHhcB4D-po

Another great artist I think some of you will appreciate. Be sure to watch the music and not just listen to it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei, how's the 1202 bios been working for ya?


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Kei, how's the 1202 bios been working for ya?



Meh, it's okay but I haven't noticed any gains yet. I did have to uninstall and reinstall my AVG though as it just kept having errors. I can't remember any other issues but overall I think I might go back to 1002 again since the C1E option doesn't seem to do anything for me except add more heat (roughly 4C all around) and more power used.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Meh, it's okay but I haven't noticed any gains yet. I did have to uninstall and reinstall my AVG though as it just kept having errors. I can't remember any other issues but overall I think I might go back to 1002 again since the C1E option doesn't seem to do anything for me except add more heat (roughly 4C all around) and more power used.
> 
> K


you use AVG?
iI've been using a program that's better than avg imo.. it stops threats before it gets into the system... this av program stops it before it gets in...
http://www.filehippo.com/download_antivir/


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

AVG is nice. I dont use any anti virus. Besides the windows defender crap. But i've never ran it. I dont need antivirus anyways. I've got all the files I need and I hardly D/L anything.

Also, another nice melody by Jel. Live from his house lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk2KM22sbKA&feature=related

Hes so pro at the MPC.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> AVG is nice. I dont use any anti virus. Besides the windows defender crap. But i've never ran it. I dont need antivirus anyways. I've got all the files I need and I hardly D/L anything.
> 
> Also, another nice melody by Jel. Live from his house lol
> 
> ...



:shadedshu shame on ya V...


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn you guys...you've got me at a weak point! I'm bored...still waiting for those new boards (they SAID this week...well there are 2 days left) and I want something to do.

*gulp*

Since I'm bored I think I'm gonna do a test...a strange one. I'm gonna put the STOCK heatsink back on my Phenom...and...and...lap both the heatsink and the processor. I'm curious now as to how well it might cool if both components are at their 'best'. On every other processor I've ever owned I ALWAY ALWAY ALWAYS do my testing on the stock heatsink/fan first before switching (if ever) but I skipped it on the 9850BE so maybe I should get to it and add a twist?

See what happens when you get bored and hang around crazy guys like you 

K

P.S.

 Anyone wanna talk me out of it...or cheer me on?


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

Waste o' time!

Get on COD4 and I'll give you an IP to come play. OR!

Or you can learn to play the MPC like Jel. I'm heading out to guitar center to price and play. I'll be back when they close. lol


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Waste o' time!
> 
> Get on COD4 and I'll give you an IP to come play. OR!
> 
> Or you can learn to play the MPC like Jel. I'm heading out to guitar center to price and play. I'll be back when they close. lol



Haha, yea I know it won't cool like my Xigmatek does but I'm still curious on how close it can actually get if at all. Remember with my Xigmatek I'm running the fan on damn near "off" speeds so of course I'd never compare the two if on full blast.

Well that and while I've got one cooler off I can lap the other  sad excuse to say I'm bored and wanna test something. I'm sure there are some out there who don't want to change or don't have the money to change a heatsink...or have the ROOM so it might help them out.

K


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Plus...am I not considered the King of Phenoms? So how can I live with myself if I don't know anything about the stock situation/cooling. I'd have to give back the crown...and well it fits nice and brings out my eyes. 

Any other thougts guys?

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Damn you guys...you've got me at a weak point! I'm bored...still waiting for those new boards (they SAID this week...well there are 2 days left) and I want something to do.
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> ...


go kei go!!!!
it mabey a waste of time for sum but it's worth the effort... remember heat=more volts... heck ya might even get your proc even lower volts K


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

I remember seeing Steve get some pretty damn good temps on his stock setup using lower voltage even under 100% load so maybe it can be a bit better. I don't know what thermal paste he was using though but his temps were very nice especially on stock cooling.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

I knew you would reply before I left.

My Zalman came with a mirror finish on it so its already amazing. And sitting at almost room temps already makes it pretty near pointless for me. I just reversed my side case fan to suck air out rather then blow in and its helping suck in nice cold air to the CPU. Its quite nice.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

What setting are you using right now and what's room/cpu temps?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> you use AVG?
> iI've been using a program that's better than avg imo.. it stops threats before it gets into the system... this av program stops it before it gets in...
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_antivir/



nod32 ftw!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> Damn you guys...you've got me at a weak point! I'm bored...still waiting for those new boards (they SAID this week...well there are 2 days left) and I want something to do.
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> ...



go kei go 
*puts on a cheerleading outfit*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

my temp's?
room 24c...system is 36-38c
And SM? you like to wear cheer leader outfits lol
oh well what ya do in the privacy of your own room is your buisness lmao


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go Ozzman.  What do you think?



Your ram is definately fine, if you're having a problem with voltage/stability after 3.3ghz the best advice I can give is that being Orthos or Prime stable isn't everything, alot of people on these forums can't pass a stress test with their 24/7 clocks,(Wolf and Intel_igent for instance) yet they have no problems doing any normal every day activity like gaming, modeling, video conversion.
Realistically no programs beside F@H will put your CPU at 100% load for more than a couple seconds. If you're not getting any blue screens or lock ups I would say that your overclock is probably fine.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I knew you would reply before I left.
> 
> My Zalman came with a mirror finish on it so its already amazing. And sitting at almost room temps already makes it pretty near pointless for me. I just reversed my side case fan to suck air out rather then blow in and its helping suck in nice cold air to the CPU. Its quite nice.


Smooth dont mean shit V... it's how much run off the surface has... check this out and you'll see what i mean... my V1 was truly flat and im sure your Zaleman is also... there both sweet coolers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZX7pY8Q9ro&feature=related


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> nod32 ftw!!!



+1 Eset Smart Security is the best, definitely worth the money.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay I'm about to head out to the store for some more sandpaper to get this thing underway.

.....but...I thought I should give you guys the bad news first. The new boards (both GX & FX) have been delayed again until the week of August 6th (okay so that's still no time but yea) so we've got just a little longer to wait. There is an NDA out right now so there is also some sort of big thing/surprise going on that nobody can talk about until then as well. Anandtech also mentioned this in their pre-review of the Foxconn 790GX board so perhaps it's something really good.

My personal off the wall thoughts...remember those two 65nm Phenoms we haven't seen yet (2.8Ghz & 3.0Ghz)...well only one of them was said 'wouldn't be likely to be released. Maybe we just might see a 2.8Ghz native speed Phenom as it was never cancelled only the 3.0Ghz was...

K

Btw, that is completely off the top of my head as the only HUGE thing they could bring out and want such a tight wrap on it. Well that and.............an FX model and I'm not talking about a mother board


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh yea, I'll also be doing the Xigmatek as well considering they come very far from flat (the HDT-S1283) and I only put paste on the center of the die anyway because I was curious. This has been a long test and I honestly almost forgot I did that...you have to put paste on all three of the HDT pipes or it won't spread out properly at all.

K


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anybody bought a 9950BE yet? I've been wanting to see something realistic on them.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Kei said:


> I remember seeing Steve get some pretty damn good temps on his stock setup using lower voltage even under 100% load so maybe it can be a bit better. I don't know what thermal paste he was using though but his temps were very nice especially on stock cooling.
> 
> K



Hi yes my temps after 28 minuts of everest was 48c and this is still my stock cooler,this was all do to lowering volts and a huge drop was turning off auto express and cpu tweek...But the down drop was that one of the two dropped my 3dmark 1k ...But it did lower my temps a hell of a lot ...I am going to try and figure out which one made my 3dmark go way down ,and hope it wasnt the one that keeps the temps down..and I used some thermal paste that came with some hsf i got years ago when i first started playing with computers..i dont even know what kind it is?...Steve


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

Its a mirror finish. I can see myself perfectly in it. Its the best you can get I would think. Nothing is smoother and more polished then a mirror finish. 

Its 25C in my house right now or 77F. It fluxes from 77F (25C) to about 80F(26.6C). Now given that my proccy is sitting at 35C right now I would say its not getting much lower then that unless I hooked it up to the air conditioning itself. Air can only take away so much heat.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Steve, I wouldn't worry about your 3dmark score, It's just a "my pee pee is bigger than yours!" sorta thing.


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Steve, I wouldn't worry about your 3dmark score, It's just a "my pee pee is bigger than yours!" sorta thing.



ok so it didnt actually lower performence ? it just said it did in 3dmark >? for if thats the case then screw it ...Steve


----------



## Viscarious (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, Heading out to Guitar center. I'll cya guys later tonight. 

Yea, Steve. 3Dmark its really a "benchmark"


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its a mirror finish. I can see myself perfectly in it. Its the best you can get I would think. Nothing is smoother and more polished then a mirror finish.
> 
> Its 25C in my house right now or 77F. It fluxes from 77F (25C) to about 80F(26.6C). Now given that my proccy is sitting at 35C right now I would say its not getting much lower then that unless I hooked it up to the air conditioning itself. Air can only take away so much heat.


oh i hear what your saying V... my V1 had stupid low temps... but it wasn't till i lapped the cpu it's self... i ran the cooler over the 600 paper and it was flat as flat can get so i jumped up to 1500 paper to put the shine back on... check this picture of my volts and temp after lapping..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok so it didnt actually lower performence ? it just said it did in 3dmark >? for if thats the case then screw it ...Steve


Steve am i seeing rite? 13000 score in mark06 bench using twin 4850's
your cross fire cant be working...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> here CP check this out and see what ya think about lapping the cpu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1s1-nXj0o&feature=related



i'll check these out later, Just got home from work.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Your ram is definately fine, if you're having a problem with voltage/stability after 3.3ghz the best advice I can give is that being Orthos or Prime stable isn't everything, alot of people on these forums can't pass a stress test with their 24/7 clocks,(Wolf and Intel_igent for instance) yet they have no problems doing any normal every day activity like gaming, modeling, video conversion.
> Realistically no programs beside F@H will put your CPU at 100% load for more than a couple seconds. If you're not getting any blue screens or lock ups I would say that your overclock is probably fine.



Thanks bro, i'll do some more testing tonight, maybe I can get it right.  Let me ask you, what do you look for in a cache and ram test like the one I did?  Just want to know how to read that.

Also, do you suggest doing anything to my RAM timings????  Thanks bro.


----------



## Kei (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got home from running errands and getting the sandpapers for the lapping. First I need food so I'm going to eat then I'll get to work. I'll keep you guys posted. 

K

Btw...Chicken this whole thing is mainly your fault ...but Full I blame this on you too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2008)

hahahaha, I will not be held responsible for any actions or any hardware failure that this has brung lol.


Let us know how it goes Kei, i'll consider doing it.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, i'll do some more testing tonight, maybe I can get it right.  Let me ask you, what do you look for in a cache and ram test like the one I did?  Just want to know how to read that.
> 
> Also, do you suggest doing anything to my RAM timings????  Thanks bro.



Well, the ram test was to make sure your ram wasn't bottle necking your CPU. You're getting close to 10gb of bandwidth across the board, so that's obviously not the case. (My ram only does 8-9gb bandwidth at 1066 and 5-5-5-15 is the tightest the sticks will let me do) As for timings you could pobably do 5-5-5-13-24.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Back from guitar center. I had a ton of fun jammin on the MPCs. I'm going to buy one quite soon I think. Depends if I can find any on ebay or find a good deal. They were around ~600 to topping out at $2800. Even if I did buy one I'd have to spend an additional like $300 on cables and accessories.

Maybe week after next.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Just got home from running errands and getting the sandpapers for the lapping. First I need food so I'm going to eat then I'll get to work. I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> K
> 
> Btw...Chicken this whole thing is mainly your fault ...but Full I blame this on you too


coor K... just get some a535 rub for your elbow and shoulder mussels lol... you'll need it..
you doing wet or dry?
i recommend wet... just a few drops on the center of the paper... if it's wet/dry paper...
that will help cut better and help keep the paper from caking up...
once you get up to 1000+ grit then go dry...  it'll polish the surface better


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

well i blame you both!!!! tomorrow im lapping also..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Well, the ram test was to make sure your ram wasn't bottle necking your CPU. You're getting close to 10gb of bandwidth across the board, so that's obviously not the case. (My ram only does 8-9gb bandwidth at 1066 and 5-5-5-15 is the tightest the sticks will let me do) As for timings you could pobably do 5-5-5-13-24.




Well I got some good news.

I went into the BIOS had a few voltage settings here and there that were still set to Auto.  I went ahead and put them manually at what I thought was right.  30 minutes of a cpu stress test and it didn't fail.  I also upped my DDR Voltage from 2.2 to 2.3v.  My timings right now are 5-5-5-15-18 2T.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well i blame you both!!!! tomorrow im lapping also..



haha, I think i'm going to lap tomorrow as well.  Lets see what results Kei gets out of it lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I got some good news.
> 
> I went into the BIOS had a few voltage settings here and there that were still set to Auto.  I went ahead and put them manually at what I thought was right.  30 minutes of a cpu stress test and it didn't fail.  I also upped my DDR Voltage from 2.2 to 2.3v.  My timings right now are 5-5-5-15-18 2T.


nice work CP... just get a fan blowing across the memory or you'll smell toast... 2.3v is kinda pushing it my friend


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

*OC with zalman makes it easy*

Hi guys I just put in my zalman..it look me a while ,darn theres no room to put the clipc is ,so after about an houre of farting with the clips and finaly geting it in im very happy..My idle temps are now 23c jesus mezez thats like a 10c drop from the zalman CNPS9700 NT....SO i GUESS ITS TIME FOR SOME MORE oc steps with kei..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi guys I just put in my zalman..it look me a while ,darn theres no room to put the clipc is ,so after about an houre of farting with the clips and finaly geting it in im very happy..My idle temps are now 23c jesus mezez thats like a 10c drop from the zalman CNPS9700 NT....SO i GUESS ITS TIME FOR SOME MORE oc steps with kei..steve



ummm scratch that temp reading...it sais in core temp its 23c idle ..but in everest it says CPU is 28c ? but the four cores are 23c ? im confused with readings here in everest...steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ummm scratch that temp reading...it sais in core temp its 23c idle ..but in everest it says CPU is 28c ? but the four cores are 23c ? im confused with readings here in everest...steve



for some reason I like the readings on the ASUS Probe best.  I've always guided by them.  Guide yourself by only one thing.  So you see the difference everytime.  If you look at 20 different temps reading programs you'll get all sorts of results.  

The Zalman looks great huh?  I love how they look.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Back from guitar center. I had a ton of fun jammin on the MPCs. I'm going to buy one quite soon I think. Depends if I can find any on ebay or find a good deal. They were around ~600 to topping out at $2800. Even if I did buy one I'd have to spend an additional like $300 on cables and accessories.
> 
> Maybe week after next.



hey man...I have a 1978 Ibanez neck thru and I cant find another guitar that feels as smooth as this one..I have gotten other guitars but always sell them after a bit ,cuz they are all just allright compared to my neck thru...this has no bearing on overclocking but figured I would reply to off topic post...mmmmmk...steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> for some reason I like the readings on the ASUS Probe best.  I've always guided by them.  Guide yourself by only one thing.  So you see the difference everytime.  If you look at 20 different temps reading programs you'll get all sorts of results.
> 
> The Zalman looks great huh?  I love how they look.



Oh ya zalman looks great..the green light is facing down pulling air up towards my to fan in my antec 900 and its freeking sweet looking ..cant wait till night time..the blue and green array of light will be a nice sight...steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> for some reason I like the readings on the ASUS Probe best.  I've always guided by them.  Guide yourself by only one thing.  So you see the difference everytime.  If you look at 20 different temps reading programs you'll get all sorts of results.
> 
> The Zalman looks great huh?  I love how they look.



Hey guys I seem to be obsessed with benchies as it is...So is 3dmark 06 the best out right now for xp besides everest ..but for some reason everest dont feeeeel like a bench mark ...Steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

yeaaaaaa


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeaaaaaa



yeaaaaaaaaaaa what


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

oh no, Steves loosing it hhaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Oh ya zalman looks great..the green light is facing down pulling air up towards my to fan in my antec 900 and its freeking sweet looking ..cant wait till night time..the blue and green array of light will be a nice sight...steve



yeah i like how they look.   maybe you can take a pic or two so we can see it


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah i like how they look.   maybe you can take a pic or two so we can see it



hey man wouldnt be the first time I lost it hahaha,,,,yes for sure man ill take pic tonight and post er up tonight,,,Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> hey man wouldnt be the first time I lost it hahaha,,,,yes for sure man ill take pic tonight and post er up tonight,,,Steve



woot woot.


Ok so now that I know my RAM is ok and my cpu has finally clocked higher, I'll leave it alone for now.  However, I tried running it at 3450GHz and it was stable for like 15-20 minutes, but my CPU temp went up to 61ºc on water @ 1.5volts.

I am going to order a Seagate 750GB Hardrive from Newegg sine I only have 10gigs left on a old hard drive, want to change it before it fails.

I am also thinking of just going ahead and ordering the Koolance three fan radiator to fix my heat issue.  THis small single fan cooler is not cutting it no more.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 1, 2008)

http://product.pcpop.com/000115169/Index.html
780GX/SB750 in China as we speak...

But, the 790FX/SB750 is going to take another week (or less)

Now I'm at a crossroads - I plan on getting 2 X 4870X2 cards to QuadFire, but none of the new boards utilize a full PCI-E lane - NONE OF THEM!  All of them are using X8/X8 or X8/X4/X8 - none of them are using a full X16/X16 for 2 cards, which is a complete shame - seems that AMD/ATi's new chipsets and SB is hogging the bus longer than expected...

The other side of the coin is, with a 780GX board, Hybrid Crossfire would be possible with 2 X 4870X2 cards (they'll still only run in X8/X8) - but the overclockability will be rich with the new SB, but even the new 790FX is in the same category - better overclockability, but less PCI-E bandwidth...wtH is that all about?  I've been holding off on replacing my M3A32-MVP Deluxe for this?

I believe that I'm going to have to wait for the reviews this time around instead of being the guinea pig...

Psychlone


EDIT:  Forgot that I translated that out of Chinese with Google Translate - if you're interested in their 'review' (really a preview) - then google M3A78-T for the 780GX chipset, or M3A79-T for 790FX chipset, then translate as necessary...


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> woot woot.
> 
> 
> Ok so now that I know my RAM is ok and my cpu has finally clocked higher, I'll leave it alone for now.  However, I tried running it at 3450GHz and it was stable for like 15-20 minutes, but my CPU temp went up to 61ºc on water @ 1.5volts.
> ...



wowsy 61c on water..thats a bit high..I almost decided to do water cooling but for some reason I have a thing for fans ,just like I have a thing for benchmarks...steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> http://product.pcpop.com/000115169/Index.html
> 780GX/SB750 in China as we speak...
> 
> But, the 790FX/SB750 is going to take another week (or less)
> ...



hey pschyclone...On my m3a32-mvp deluxe I use the 16x and 16x I use the two blue sluts on the mobo..or is this not what you mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> wowsy 61c on water..thats a bit high..I almost decided to do water cooling but for some reason I have a thing for fans ,just like I have a thing for benchmarks...steve



yeah bro the small rad is taking a shit cooling the cpu and the card.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro the small rad is taking a shit cooling the cpu and the card.



Oh ya forgot to ask another question...tired of all the questiuons hahahaha  ok so do I have to set the fan speed to ignore in bios with the xalman ?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

You don't HAVE to, but it's nice to just set it to pwm and let it go at 100% all the time.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I got some good news.
> 
> I went into the BIOS had a few voltage settings here and there that were still set to Auto.  I went ahead and put them manually at what I thought was right.  30 minutes of a cpu stress test and it didn't fail.  I also upped my DDR Voltage from 2.2 to 2.3v.  My timings right now are 5-5-5-15-18 2T.


that's the way to do it CP.... you always want to set the voltage's manually.... i thought you knew that?... i would have told you long ago if i knew you had some on auto lol... oh well it's a learning curve we all must go through....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi guys I just put in my zalman..it look me a while ,darn theres no room to put the clipc is ,so after about an houre of farting with the clips and finaly geting it in im very happy..My idle temps are now 23c jesus mezez thats like a 10c drop from the zalman CNPS9700 NT....SO i GUESS ITS TIME FOR SOME MORE oc steps with kei..steve


keep god outa it my friend... hey you know kei isnt the only one here that knows how to clock stable.... but if Kei is yo man then kei it is lol.... remember you want Kei for Power savings.. (wink wink Kei) and you want me for Hard core high volt kick ass results lmao... jj steve... hey i seen you saying it's always 40c in BC? heck i traveled the highway twick a week for 3 years and never seen it hit 40c... must be goof ball's Gore global warming hey?.... fu@kin retard playing the American ppl as well as that french bastard Dion here in canada pulling that sh!t trying to get more money outta the hard workers.... FOR WHAT? Pri^ck's


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey hey, this is an overclocknig thread, we can't overclock politics, so let's leave that out of the discussion.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> http://product.pcpop.com/000115169/Index.html
> 780GX/SB750 in China as we speak...
> 
> But, the 790FX/SB750 is going to take another week (or less)
> ...



you say they use 8x Phy? i think because it's a cross fire gpu as is.... being 2 gpu's on a single card is why is down sizes to 8x... when you run twin x gpu's...im likely wrong but hey giver man.... i would... but im waiting for the next gen ATI gpu's to come out in the new year... my 3870x2 rock's hard and i have no need to go 48** series.... i smoke as is so to me it's a waste of money for what i do...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

lol ^5.

I set my zalman to silent mode in BIOS. It raises temps a bit but makes it oh so quiet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Hey hey, this is an overclocknig thread, we can't overclock politics, so let's leave that out of the discussion.


Ummm oooooo...KKKKKKKK dude.... ya seen all the other posts prior to this post? Guitars... gaming... car's.... babes... ect ect.... besides it's a free world and ill post what i want K!
Heck till now your the first to complain... why?... why you think Kei's thread has gone as far as it has?  it's cus we all tolerate whatever ppl type and wanna chat about lol... it's all good mate less you think different?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well with the guitar center stuff there's less likelyhood of there being an argument. Politics gets people pretty fired up these days. Noting against you or your political beliefs, I just don't want to see a three page global warming argument.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> keep god outa it my friend... hey you know kei isnt the only one here that knows how to clock stable.... but if Kei is yo man then kei it is lol.... remember you want Kei for Power savings.. (wink wink Kei) and you want me for Hard core high volt kick ass results lmao... jj steve... hey i seen you saying it's always 40c in BC? heck i traveled the highway twick a week for 3 years and never seen it hit 40c... must be goof ball's Gore global warming hey?.... fu@kin retard playing the American ppl as well as that french bastard Dion here in canada pulling that sh!t trying to get more money outta the hard workers.... FOR WHAT? Pri^ck's



Oh no I will take advice from others here...It s just Kei knows what ive done so far and then knows what I should do next I guess..and its not always 40c here its usually eround 35c but past few days its been cols its about 20c ...but then on the other hand it gets to minus 30c in the winter times..with wind minus 40c...sTEVE


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> You don't HAVE to, but it's nice to just set it to pwm and let it go at 100% all the time.



Ok so I want the zalman to spin at its highest I guess all the time...so I will set it to ignore then in bios...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

> that's the way to do it CP.... you always want to set the voltage's manually.... i thought you knew that?... i would have told you long ago if i knew you had some on auto lol... oh well it's a learning curve we all must go through....



Thanks full, I knew that however I didn't realize this.  But guess what, it lasted two seconds before it crashed in 3dmark. 

Screw this, some asian dude I know that runs a store locally usually gets me good deals on stuff and hes local, so I called him up and hes gonna have me a 9850BE ready for pick up tomorrow during my lunch break, for $200 flat.  Beat Newegg by five bucks!!!!


Whether ram or cpu is my problem anyways I plan on changing both.  Its time I start and stop wasting time like a sissy boy.  Time to QUADCORE!!!!!




> remember you want Kei for Power savings.. (wink wink Kei) and you want me for Hard core high volt kick ass results lmao...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Oh ya forgot to ask another question...tired of all the questiuons hahahaha  ok so do I have to set the fan speed to ignore in bios with the xalman ?



Sorry buddy, I Had gone out, didn't get to ya on time.  But don't worry if not me, somebody here has you taken care of


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks full, I knew that however I didn't realize this.  But guess what, it lasted two seconds before it crashed in 3dmark.
> 
> Screw this, some asian dude I know that runs a store locally usually gets me good deals on stuff and hes local, so I called him up and hes gonna have me a 9850BE ready for pick up tomorrow during my lunch break, for $200 flat.  Beat Newegg by five bucks!!!!
> 
> ...



nice ..the 9850,s are sweeeeet..steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> nice ..the 9850,s are sweeeeet..steve



we'll see what happens tomorrow when I slap it on


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Well with the guitar center stuff there's less likelyhood of there being an argument. Politics gets people pretty fired up these days. Noting against you or your political beliefs, I just don't want to see a three page global warming argument.


gee oz wasn't trying to start something.... my bad... sorry man


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Oh no I will take advice from others here...It s just Kei knows what ive done so far and then knows what I should do next I guess..and its not always 40c here its usually eround 35c but past few days its been cols its about 20c ...but then on the other hand it gets to minus 30c in the winter times..with wind minus 40c...sTEVE


well im in Manitoba steve... i know about -40c lol... cant wait to have my office window open using H2o for my cooling lol... ill be at like 10c idle hahah


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> gee oz wasn't trying to start something.... my bad... sorry man



It's cool man, I just think that political arguments are the most annoying things on the planet... #2 is Paulie Shore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

^^badass, kinda like your own liquid nitrogen cooling, water, plus ice, plus open window equals really cold.  HAHA not like LN20, but cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It's cool man, I just think that political arguments are the most annoying things on the planet... #2 is Paulie Shore.



I agree man.  Not that i care if you guys start to go at it, but damn, they seem to never get no where


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well im in Manitoba steve... i know about -40c lol... cant wait to have my office window open using H2o for my cooling lol... ill be at like 10c idle hahah



Dude, if I were you I would run a triple loop and have my rads outside. Here in in Northern Mich. it only gets to about -19*C, I've been hoping to try doing water cooling with my rads outside for a while.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

ABOUT FREKIN TYME CP!!!!!! lol.... quad core all the way.... OOop's.... AMD QUAD all the way lol.... your going to looooove it my friend... hell i had a 6400 blackie clocked out @ 3.7 and even though im @ 3.1 on this quad.... she eats the 6400 for breakfast... dinner... supper... and all the snack's in between lmao!!! good going... cant wait for your results man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ABOUT FREKIN TYME CP!!!!!! lol.... quad core all the way.... OOop's.... AMD QUAD all the way lol.... your going to looooove it my friend... hell i had a 6400 blackie clocked out @ 3.7 and even though im @ 3.1 on this quad.... she eats the 6400 for breakfast... dinner... supper... and all the snack's in between lmao!!! good going... cant wait for your results man



hahaha, thanks man, your hilarious.  Yeah bro when I get off work, I'll head over here slap it on and see what it can do out the box.  Run a few benchies, and then see if I can bring it up a bit.  Can't wait.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Dude, if I were you I would run a triple loop and have my rads outside. Here in in Northern Mich. it only gets to about -19*C, I've been hoping to try doing water cooling with my rads outside for a while.


how do i run a tripple loop Oz?....


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well im in Manitoba steve... i know about -40c lol... cant wait to have my office window open using H2o for my cooling lol... ill be at like 10c idle hahah



haha for sure posable -10 idle hahahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

anja, thats another thing I need to order.  A 120mm blue led fan for the rear case fan, that way it can light up the tubing really well 

Plus it looks cool, I could get lights, but fans will do it.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> how do i run a tripple loop Oz?....



that looks beutifull......will post my pc tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

Steve that is a must, we must see the Zalman!!!!!!!

post pic, post pic, post pic, post pic!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> how do i run a tripple loop Oz?....



Pump - Res/tline - rad - CPU - rad - GPU(s) - rad - NB/SB - pum

Edit: Tracers make me a little horney by the way. Very nice.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, thanks man, your hilarious.  Yeah bro when I get off work, I'll head over here slap it on and see what it can do out the box.  Run a few benchies, and then see if I can bring it up a bit.  Can't wait.


sweet CP... id be sure to remove the 6000 cpu driver b4 installing the 9850... just go to Amd and get the cpu driver from there site and save it to install after you mount that sweet azz puppy on your mobo.... and one more thing.... dont pussy foot around.... clock that biotch after your driver install and break'er in hard.... just like my 15000 dollar engine in my stang.... WFO!!!! drive it like ya stole it!!!! ( WIDE FU^KING OPEN) get my drift friend lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Pump - Res/tline - rad - CPU - rad - GPU(s) - rad - NB/SB - pum
> 
> Edit: Tracers make me a little horney by the way. Very nice.


Ah but Oz... im not cooling the gpu... i will however be thinking about the SB and Nb for cooling.... my gpu under load is only at 60'ish c while gaming on Max setting with showdows on high


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm more of a fan of burning in CPUs at low vots, but moreover I believe that every CPU needs to be run at 100% for the first few hours of it's life that way it will be ready for the torture to come.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah but Oz... im not cooling the gpu... i will however be thinking about the SB and Nb for cooling.... my gpu under load is only at 60'ish c while gaming on Max setting with showdows on high



Gotcha, I just figured someone who's volt crazy like you would have pencil modded your cards by now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

lol Tracers make me sick mate.... Garbage as far as im concerned.... my corsair 6400c4 rocked big TYME over these sticks.... i need  a fan (not in current pic) blowing on them to keep them stable @ 2.20v


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lol Tracers make me sick mate.... Garbage as far as im concerned.... my corsair 6400c4 rocked big TYME over these sticks.... i need  a fan (not in current pic) blowing on them to keep them stable @ 2.20v



Seriously? a buddy of mine has the PC 6400 versions and he's able to break 1100mhz on 2.2v 5-5-5-15 completely stable (4-4-4-12 2.1v stock)


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Seriously? a buddy of mine has the PC 6400 versions and he's able to break 1100mhz on 2.2v 5-5-5-15 completely stable (4-4-4-12 2.1v stock)



WHAT IN THE CHRIST IS A Tracer ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Gotcha, I just figured someone who's volt crazy like you would have pencil modded your cards by now.


i cant run any thing below 1.3850 volt to the proc man... wish i could but cant... Ha pencil mod!!! OMG!!! have you seen my bench score? i need no pencil mod to clock me gpu to get 16780 in mark 06.... hell the proc was @ a mild 3.01GHz for that score... i however do revile my secrets but not all of them lol.... cant have a 48** series beat me lol..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> WHAT IN THE CHRIST IS A Tracer ?


look at my photo of the memory sticks.... see the light's on them? they blink and move to real time mem activity


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

*MORE oc*

Hi all ok so I want to OC a bit more where should I start...I want to overclock for general use of gaming and such...soooo ive got the muti on my cpu at x13 at 1.16 volts...what should I do next ..help thanks...steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Seriously? a buddy of mine has the PC 6400 versions and he's able to break 1100mhz on 2.2v 5-5-5-15 completely stable (4-4-4-12 2.1v stock)


he more then likely has D9 chips .... mine dont....


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> look at my photo of the memory sticks.... see the light's on them? they blink and move to real time mem activity



thats frigin cool I got to get them now..i didnt know they were even out there?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> thats frigin cool I got to get them now..i didnt know they were even out there?


check this out steve.... you'll like the tracers hehehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLPGXTb0Q7M


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i cant run any thing below 1.3850 volt to the proc man... wish i could but cant... Ha pencil mod!!! OMG!!! have you seen my bench score? i need no pencil mod to clock me gpu to get 16780 in mark 06.... hell the proc was @ a mild 3.01GHz for that score... i however do revile my secrets but not all of them lol.... cant have a 48** series beat me lol..


That's crazy, what combination of volts, ht and multi did you use to get that? The way I understand it is that the 9600GT and 3870 are on par with eachother, you got over 1000k more than me and my cpu was 3.1ghz (multi raised only) and 750/1825/2000 for my GPUs




sinister_steve said:


> WHAT IN THE CHRIST IS A Tracer ?


Tracers are Crucial Ballistix ram with flashy LEDs on them that look pretty and move fast when the ram is under load.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> check this out steve.... you'll like the tracers hehehe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLPGXTb0Q7M



that is sooo friggin cool...when I can afford them thats what im getting..how mucho are they anyways..steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That's crazy, what combination of volts, ht and multi did you use to get that? The way I understand it is that the 9600GT and 3870 are on par with eachother, you got over 1000k more than me and my cpu was 3.1ghz (multi raised only) and 750/1825/2000 for my GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> Tracers are Crucial Ballistix ram with flashy LEDs on them that look pretty and move fast when the ram is under load.


im @ 1.39v on the core
ht link speed @ x10
cpu vdda volt 2.6
ddr v 2.22v
HT volt 1.30
core/pci volt 1.14
sb volt 1.22
and the gpu..... well lets just say it's stock... no bios changes and under air... it's stock!!! just have a tiny little program that let's me clock both x2 cores in windows....


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> check this out steve.... you'll like the tracers hehehe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLPGXTb0Q7M



ok whats the secret...damn I need my two 4850,s to give me a little better edge then they are giving me...mk secrets revealed to me nowwwwwwww


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> that is sooo friggin cool...when I can afford them thats what im getting..how mucho are they anyways..steve


ah around 240 Canadian.... but dont waste you money.... get the tracer Corsair sticks instead mate... unless you can deal with mid clocks... IMO


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> that is sooo friggin cool...when I can afford them thats what im getting..how mucho are they anyways..steve



DDR2 800 is cheap as dirt these days. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148202
They go on sale on the egg pretty frequently. It's too bad you live in Canada, but this will give you an idea of how much they'll cost you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok whats the secret...damn I need my two 4850,s to give me a little better edge then they are giving me...mk secrets revealed to me nowwwwwwww


your only getting 13k in mark06?
you cant have x fire enabled man.... seems real low for what ya got


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ah around 240 Canadian.... but dont waste you money.... get the tracer Corsair sticks instead mate... unless you can deal with mid clocks... IMO



mk but I want the good ones...hmmmm...but I do have crappy ram right now tho..steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your only getting 13k in mark06?
> you cant have x fire enabled man.... seems real low for what ya got



I do tho? thats whats been killing me is it went down even to under 13k ? what the hell..hey could you cheack some shit out for me with show my pc on my comp? cuzzz I have no idea whats the problem..and its killing me...steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> mk but I want the good ones...hmmmm...but I do have crappy ram right now tho..steve


what brand ya got Steve?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I do tho? thats whats been killing me is it went down even to under 13k ? what the hell..hey could you cheack some shit out for me with show my pc on my comp? cuzzz I have no idea whats the problem..and its killing me...steve


yeah sure mate


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


>



whats that bench you used there?maybe ill try different one perhaps the 3dmark 06 I have is corrupted er something?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

what slots are the gpu's in? the top and the next one down?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah sure mate



k im gonna pm you with the pass for my pc this is the link here of the one i downloaded
http://showmypc.com/


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> whats that bench you used there?maybe ill try different one perhaps the 3dmark 06 I have is corrupted er something?


pcmark 06


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what slots are the gpu's in? the top and the next one down?



nope I got them both in the blue slots


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> k im gonna pm you with the pass for my pc this is the link here of the one i downloaded
> http://showmypc.com/


ok


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> nope I got them both in the blue slots


put the top gpu in the top slot.... the next gpu goes in the blue slot
change it and Whamo mate.... your good to go


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> nope I got them both in the blue slots


if both are in the blue slots then your running x8.... the top blue slot and the black 16x slot is for x16 on both gpu's lol..... thats your problem man....


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> put the top gpu in the top slot.... the next gpu goes in the blue slot
> change it and Whamo mate.... your good to go



the top slot has it in it already ,,and then the second one is in the other blue slot


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> if both are in the blue slots then your running x8.... the top blue slot and the black 16x slot is for x16 on both gpu's lol..... thats your problem man....



but in gpu-z it sais they are 16x 16x both 2.0


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Jesus you guys are on fire with the posts tonight! I can't read fast enough because you guys post something everytime I'm done with one! 

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> but in gpu-z it sais they are 16x 16x both 2.0



when i had one in blue and one in black it said 16x and 8x heres the screen shot of it in the blue slots


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Jesus you guys are on fire with the posts tonight! I can't read fast enough because you guys post something everytime I'm done with one!
> 
> K



hey how goes kei..good to see yas


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> the top slot has it in it already ,,and then the second one is in the other blue slot


steve the slots are as.... top blue
2nd is black
3rd is blue
4th is black...
just put one gpu in the top slot (blue and the 2nd gpu in the Black slot rite below the top gpu.... just do it and run mark06 then type back ok...


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> steve the slots are as.... top blue
> 2nd is black
> 3rd is blue
> 4th is black...
> just put one gpu in the top slot (blue and the 2nd gpu in the Black slot rite below the top gpu.... just do it and run mark06 then type back ok...



ok will do..I just got to dl 3dmark again for i deleted it cuz my mark sucked hahahhaaha


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

STEVE JUST DO IT MAN!!!!! you will see a big jump in your score mate!!!! dont argue.... just do it!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Jesus you guys are on fire with the posts tonight! I can't read fast enough because you guys post something everytime I'm done with one!
> 
> K


Hey keep god outta it Kei!!! and yeah.... it's a great therad and even better.... greater PPL!!!!
Hey how goes the lapping? sore yet lol... it'll take me about 3hrs to complete my lap job tomorrow... ill be sure to take pic's of me process


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok Steve you go do what ya need to and in the mean time it's GEAR"S OF WAR BABY!!!! i'll check back soon... hope it works for ya....(it should thou) if not then we can go into your bios and configure you card's...


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay so I'm back and the stock cooler and processor are both lapped and all pretty now. Of course I don't have any serious results just yet as I just fired it up about 10 minutes ago (sorry I was watching movies).

I'm running at 2.5Ghz setting stock right now though I didn't lower the voltage which I need to do to make it a fair test. Either way right now the temp is 36C on 1.136v which is only a mere 2C higher than what the Xigmatek ran when I took it off. I did a test to see what it sat at with the same settings on idle and at 100% load.

Xigmatek 34C (idle doing nothing)
Stock HSF 36C (while surfing)

So far so good, but of course the thermal paste needs time to cure so I won't have official results until tomorrow at the earliest for a proper curing time of ~24hrs.

Now then about the lapping results......of course it looks very pretty with both parts done nicely (though not 100% perfect I think...well the HSF isn't anyway but I made love with that processor ). More importantly  is the effect that you achieve when both parts are well done.

..........the suction between the two parts is *FUKIN INCREDIBLE* pardon my speech! When I finished I usually do a test to see how much of the area the thermal paste covers when you put the HSF on and fasten it down. I take it off and check then clean it all up again and reapply and move on. Well.........honestly the suction was so damn good I was scared I was LITERALLY gonna break the cpu socket right from the motherboard! That is not a joke in any way whatsoever, it really is _THAT_ strong of a suction after only 5 seconds of sitting.

It took some time and a very careful bit of work but it's fine and I got it off. Please to those who are going to do this tomorrow MAKE 100% SURE that you are careful if you decide to remove the HSF to check thermal paste cover because you WILL no doubt in my mind break the socket from the board if you're not careful and work it off the cpu gently and very slowly. The best way to remove it would be to first heat up the processor (aka use it for 5-10 minutes) and then remove the HSF and check the application (clear yourself for static first don't forget and be careless).

So far so good, I'll be working on the Xigmatek tonight so I won't be online too much as I like to analyze things far too much when I'm working and with the net on I won't be 100% focused. But so far I'm loving it.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> STEVE JUST DO IT MAN!!!!! you will see a big jump in your score mate!!!! dont argue.... just do it!!!



k will dl it and run it and be back in about 2 houres hope ur up


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Steve, the best thing you can do right not is just use your processor and not worry about overclocking for at least 24 hours (from whenever you installed the thermal paste and Zalman). Make sure you're not being too easy on the processor or it will take longer to get the thermal paste cured. Run it good for a few hours then let it have a break for a while, run it again, break, etc. etc.

Tomorrow though....it's on 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay so I'm back and the stock cooler and processor are both lapped and all pretty now. Of course I don't have any serious results just yet as I just fired it up about 10 minutes ago (sorry I was watching movies).
> 
> I'm running at 2.5Ghz setting stock right now though I didn't lower the voltage which I need to do to make it a fair test. Either way right now the temp is 36C on 1.136v which is only a mere 2C higher than what the Xigmatek ran when I took it off. I did a test to see what it sat at with the same settings on idle and at 100% load.
> 
> ...


OMG k!!! you have bigger nuts than me.... id never remove the top off the cpu... that is a street i'd never go down.... hmm i have a 2.1 sepron proc sitting here.... maby ill use it as the guinea pig lol.... what thermal paste ya using?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve, the best thing you can do right not is just use your processor and not worry about overclocking for at least 24 hours (from whenever you installed the thermal paste and Zalman). Make sure you're not being too easy on the processor or it will take longer to get the thermal paste cured. Run it good for a few hours then let it have a break for a while, run it again, break, etc. etc.
> 
> Tomorrow though....it's on
> 
> K


Kei remember when i hit 90c on my proc? well it cured the artic silver 5 paste that night lol...
OMG cant believe i let it run the test at that temp but seeing is believing.... she's perking rite along as i type lol....


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Nah I don't mean I removed the top off the cpu I only lapped the cpu and heatsink. I'm not that crazy just to shave a few degrees.

Sorry I didn't put that out clearly, btw I always use Artic Silver Ceramique as it's my favorite. It's not the 'best' in the world for temps but it's extremely good (and damn near the best) plus I never have to worry about any metal in it so no problems there.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Hahahaha, yea I remember that! You worried me sooooooooooooooooooo much that night as I was just praying that you didn't write back the next day from a different comp saying she was toast. You sir are an _EXTREMELY_ lucky man and deserve a medal of some sort for surviving a horror like that.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Steve, the best thing you can do right not is just use your processor and not worry about overclocking for at least 24 hours (from whenever you installed the thermal paste and Zalman). Make sure you're not being too easy on the processor or it will take longer to get the thermal paste cured. Run it good for a few hours then let it have a break for a while, run it again, break, etc. etc.
> 
> Tomorrow though....it's on
> 
> K


for me id heat the proc up like a fire cracker and then power down for 10min and do it a few dozen times to help speed along the curing of the paste... they say the hotter it gets and the faster you can cool it the better.... just crank up the cpu cooling fan to the max for the burn in.... or shall i say the curing...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, was it 90*C cores or 90*C top of the CPU?


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah, edit from earlier I looked at my temp log and 35C was the lowest temp reached so far not 36C which means it's only running 1C hotter than with the Xigmatek cooler on there. Don't forget the Xigmatek was on low of course but still that's how I ran the cooler anyway (always locked on low ~610 rpm) so it's a more than fair test. Had I ran it on full this wouldn't even be funny.

Okay back to lapping that cooler.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hahahaha, yea I remember that! You worried me sooooooooooooooooooo much that night as I was just praying that you didn't write back the next day from a different comp saying she was toast. You sir are an _EXTREMELY_ lucky man and deserve a medal of some sort for surviving a horror like that.
> 
> K


yeah whiskey and control over the volt's dont mix lol.... well lucky me that night it was just that.... LUCK hahah


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Wow, was it 90*C cores or 90*C top of the CPU?


90 cores Oz lol.... omg i was benchin mark06 and in the cpu test.... the 2nd test shot the temp up to 90c.... that was like @ 1.52v using the thermaltake V1 cooler.... now the same volts with water hit a max of around 51-52c


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 90 cores Oz lol.... omg i was benchin mark06 and in the cpu test.... the 2nd test shot the temp up to 90c.... that was like @ 1.52v using the thermaltake V1 cooler.... now the same volts with water hit a max of around 51-52c



That's crazy, your mobo didn't shut your PC down as a fail-safe?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sweet CP... id be sure to remove the 6000 cpu driver b4 installing the 9850... just go to Amd and get the cpu driver from there site and save it to install after you mount that sweet azz puppy on your mobo.... and one more thing.... dont pussy foot around.... clock that biotch after your driver install and break'er in hard.... just like my 15000 dollar engine in my stang.... WFO!!!! drive it like ya stole it!!!! ( WIDE FU^KING OPEN) get my drift friend lol...



i'll keep that in mind lol.  Thanks bro.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That's crazy, your mobo didn't shut your PC down as a fail-safe?


nope.... the only time it shut down is when i hit the power button.... i ended the test and let it sit for 60sec to cool down but she cooled down.... to only 79-80c.... so after powering down and waiting like 60sec.... i booted back up and the temps were around 40ish till i just let her idle under full fan speed... ah AMD builds a sweet bullet proof proc


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> That's crazy, your mobo didn't shut your PC down as a fail-safe?


well im not shitn ya Oz.... it happened... if ya want ill run my V1 @ the same setting and post a pic for ya!!! Ahh mabey ill be pushing it's luck if i do.... but yeah hit 90 or 92c on the cores that night....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude, that's SO shocking. I have my BIOS set so it will auto shutoff at 60*C
I'm frankly kinda surprised that it's still capable of running stable.
I guess that's as good of a burn in as anything can get.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

I see steve is in the thread.... well whats going on mate?.... how's the bench score?... and you prob know this but you dont wana  keep any windows open while benchin


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Dude, that's SO shocking. I have my BIOS set so it will auto shutoff at 60*C
> I'm frankly kinda surprised that it's still capable of running stable.
> I guess that's as good of a burn in as anything can get.


yeah man.... hey where is the shut down opt in the bios?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Be back.... GOW time... Wanna Play ppl?  i got a wicked snip head shot going lol.... later... GONE


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah man.... hey where is the shut down opt in the bios?



It's in "PC Health Status" in my BIOS, there's "CPU WARNING TEMP" And then  "CPU SYSTEM SHUTDOWN TEMP"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

alright ladies, sleep tight, i'm out.  Ill be back tomorrow with the Phenom!!!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I see steve is in the thread.... well whats going on mate?.... how's the bench score?... and you prob know this but you dont wana  keep any windows open while benchin



I am still waiting for the darm 3d mark to come down hahahahah


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what brand ya got Steve?



I just found tha pack to my ram..I have tw 2 gig sticks of Transcend ram...mk will talk soon and if I cant get a better score you had better take a look at my pc for me...mk thanks..Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I see steve is in the thread.... well whats going on mate?.... how's the bench score?... and you prob know this but you dont wana  keep any windows open while benchin



Ok dude it made absolutely no difference except that in gpu-z it now sais that im in 16x 2.0 and 8x 2.0 and before in both blue slots it said 16x 16x 2.0...heres my bench with it 16x 8x ...its the same mark give or take 100 points..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It's in "PC Health Status" in my BIOS, there's "CPU WARNING TEMP" And then  "CPU SYSTEM SHUTDOWN TEMP"


ahh your running gig and im Asus.... that's why


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok dude it made absolutely no difference except that in gpu-z it now sais that im in 16x 2.0 and 8x 2.0 and before in both blue slots it said 16x 16x 2.0...heres my bench with it 16x 8x ...its the same mark give or take 100 points..


tomorrow we need to configure your bios man...


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> tomorrow we need to configure your bios man...



ok cool dude..did you have to do that to?  I dont know if its possable for you to go into my bios with show my pc but we can try mmmk thanks lot...steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> tomorrow we need to configure your bios man...



what time you want to helps me out ? ill be sure to be on at the time you like..Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> tomorrow we need to configure your bios man...



ummm I dont know whats going on for I tested 3dmark with just one card and its even lower I got like 11k with just one..so cf must be working? damnnn itttttt im lost here hope you can fix my pc up good..steve


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

*Okay let's try again*



sinister_steve said:


> ummm I dont know whats going on for I tested 3dmark with just one card and its even lower I got like 11k with just one..so cf must be working? damnnn itttttt im lost here hope you can fix my pc up good..steve



Save whatever configuration you have in your bios right now (use one of the profiles to save it) so you don't lose whatever settings you have now. After that use the option to "Load setup defaults" and don't change even a single option.

I want to see what your score is without changing even one single thing, no voltages, no cpu multipliers, not even fan settings...nothing at all. It'd be even better if you did it with a single card with 0 changes (can't stress enough not to change _anything_) then do the next test with both cards.

I want to see the two scores so we can have a baseline with absolutely no bios changes and no 3dmark06 changes as well.

K

*Edit:* I did the test as well so you can see the score and ease your mind. Of course my score can go much much higher (14k+) with a single card when I overclock everything. Once you get an overclock going your score will go up but either way it's not a lack of performance you're getting now it's just that nobody ever posts stock scores because that makes you less of a man. Seriously what good are you unless you clock up a processor to 10Ghz with 4 graphics cards and get 22,001 marks when you started at a lowly 10,100 marks. :shadedshu Don't worry it's just a score I probably have more left in it but I haven't tried.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay I blame you guys again....hmmmm this time I'll put the blame just on Full 

my performance side is now coming out and I can't wait the whole day to put the Xigmatek back on so I'm gonna check to see what 2.9Ghz would be like on this processor and then put the big boy back on. 

Results from 2.6Ghz setting is 36C idle/light use which is awesome as it's still within 1C of the Xigmatek (on it's low setting that I always ran). 100% load was 51C which still isn't considering Steve got 52C on stock with lower voltages. I'm running 1.5v 2.6Ghz and still only hit 51C peak (for a few secs avg was 49C according to Everest results). Damn good since I'm running a higher speed with more voltage I'd say.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey all!  i did it, bought a 9950, this thing overclocks so well, im shocked, low volts, stable temps @ 3ghz.  1.25v!!  WOW.  guess you'll ban me since im no longer 9850


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> guess you'll ban me since im no longer 9850



Haha, hell no katt you're more than welcome here regardless of what Phenom (or even if you are still deciding on which one to buy) you have so post away. 

This thread is not just about 9850BE Phenom's that's just what the title was at the time I was writing it, but it's never really just been about that. I just didn't want to change the title or pick something that may not get the 'idea' out there is all. Glad you got one though because quite a few have been thinking about it and it was asked just yesterday if anyone had one yet 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

*For Viscarious only*

Nevermind, Post deleted


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

haha, thanks a ton Kei. I used the moderate setup since I got the BIOS flashings to work and now I have a $180 electricity bill. I'm usually around $100 so this has got to come down. I may be due to my AC going nuts cause of the summer got I'm not sure. Either way I'm coming out ahead.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

*Stock Heatsink is not bad at all...*

Well since I couldn't wait any longer to put that Xigmatek back on there I went for my normal high power setting on the stock heatsink with surprisingly good results!

I tried out the 2.9Ghz (Agena/quad core) to see how the stock setup would handle the extra heat compared to the stock 2.5Ghz/2.6Ghz settings at only 1.136v (1.152v 2.6Ghz). I was very surprised to see that the idle temp for 2.9Ghz setting was a fantastic 37C which was pretty mind blowing really considering the 2.5/2.6Ghz setting was 35C at it's lowest temp recorded. Voltage for the 2.9Ghz was the usual 1.25v that I normally run at that setting so nothing changed as far as setting goes.

Load temps for 2.6Ghz reached 51C at max on 1.152v so I was expecting to shut the 2.9Ghz down very quickly...but I was wrong. I didn't use max speed for the fan at anytime as I left it on optimal and even then it didn't use the max as I saw it rise a bit and go back down quite a number of times, so I don't know what it'd do at max speed.

Anyway 100% load temp was 58C which is DEFINATELY lower than I thought it'd actually run. It did touch 59C for about a half second while saving the screen shot but shot down super quick and the fan was on lower anyway.

Well there you have it, 2.9Ghz is DEFINATELY doable on the stock heatsink and fan setup...dare I say I could've gone further considering that my room is roughly 5-7C warmer than when I started the tests yesterday and the temps were still in line with yesterday. I'm not sure what the temps would've been if I waited to test in the same temperatures as last nights tests, but it's even more impressive as the room is much warmer than last nights testing and the temps are _still_ good!

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Btw, the Xigmatek is back on now and I'm going through the curing process all over again. 

Putting it back on made me once again think that the clamping system for this utterly fantastic cooler is kinda on the suck side. I wish it wasn't a universal type cooler and had the traditional AM2 clamp system instead of just the single center latch.

That said so far temps are sitting nice at 34C low which is a good sign considering last night the temp for only 2.5Ghz at 1.136v was also 34C in a room that was 5-7C cooler than what it is right now. I'm running at a higher 2.6Ghz on 1.152v and still getting 34C temps which is quite nice, I'll keep you guys posted.

After all the curing is done I'll turn the fan up the highest setting and see what kinda temps I can get. I'm very curious to see how well the lapping will affect the temps I get but so far it's good even with this being only for only ~10 minutes.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm...Kei, I demand you stop this talk about lapping cause Im getting tempted! 

Thank you again for the LP BIOS. they are installed and running nicely. Also a nice drop in GPU temps. ~4C on both. Also I cut down from Agena 2.6ghz to Kuma 2.6ghz. I'm going to go find how low my memory will boot with now. I also wanted to know what you set your other volts to in your BIOS. Stuff like PCI-e volt, and the other tiny little volts. I want to minimize my power consumption far from before with my last attempt at awesome low power setups.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 1, 2008)

@ Kei:  I'm glad that you decided to run a higher MHz instead of just higher voltage through there before replacing the stock HS/f assembly - raising the FSB/HT/NB will raise the temps even at STOCK voltage since there's more throughput going through the processor - it's obviously not like the older architecture that we're used to...

@ Steve:  Go into Add/Remove Programs (or Programs and Features for Vista) and remove ATi Catalyst Install Manager - from in there, it will give you the chance to select/deselect anything that's installed with the ATi Install Manager...select EVERYTHING and let it uninstall all.
Then, reboot to safe mode (F8) and run DriverCleaner Pro to remove ALL ATi (literally, tick "Select multiple cleaning filters" and then go through the pull-down and click on each entry with ATi in it, clicking the ADD button to add it to the right window.  Once you have EVERYTHING that's ATi related in there, click START and let it run it's course.

Then, after you're sure that all ATi related software is uninstalled, reboot to Windows and DO NOT LET WINDOWS INSTALL THE DRIVERS/SOFTWARE FOR YOU - cancel any of those windows that pop up and then run the newest (8.7 Catalyst) drivers from scratch - this is basically removing ALL traces of ATi in the Windows registry/program files/system files, and replacing them with the newest complete versions.

If this doesn't cure your benchmarking woes, then nothing else will (considering you've got both of your ATi cards in the X16 slots and the BIOS is set for CF with Autonomous Switch and the other options that were posted a couple pages back)

Good luck!

@ EVERYONE:  DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT try to remove the IHS on your Phenoms!!!  I posted a while back (can't remember the page now) that I tried to remove the IHS from one of my Phenom 9850BE's, and they're cores are welded to the under side of the IHS - meaning that I pulled the cores clean off the PCB still attached to the under side of the IHS!  I've de-IHS'ed 5 (or more) AMD processors, and have NEVER seen anything like this before - the last one I did it to was my 'golden' Opteron 165 (3.2GHz, 1.3V) and it worked just fine, lowered temps by ~5*C (idle at ~31*C, full load never higher than 48*C) - BUT, these Phenoms are built a bit differently, and AMD has decided to make it impossible to remove the IHS on them - probably due to ensuring heat dissipation from the cores into the IHS then into the HS/f assembly is it's most efficient.  Again, DO NOT remove the IHS!!!

Psychlone


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Got a nice screenshot for you accompanied by a question. 






With this, I've crashed. The only thing I changed was the CPU volts. I had it at 1.18v (which crashed) and now its at 1.08v. I've yet to crash with this but I'm not sure yet. Testing now.

Also, whats the lowest volts NB can operate at? I've got it set to auto. As for the rest of the voltage controls.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just manually lower each until it fails, then you'll know your bottom end limit. I assume you're burning your chip in?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, I got this months electric bill.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ha! Gotcha!


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey V, my volts for everything are running on the bare minimum that the bios will allow. The only things that are higher tha bios minimums are the processor, northbridge, and ht link. I have no problems running everything like that even under 100% load or playing a game so you will probably be able to do the same or close.

The cpu you already know, but the Northbridge and HT Link are running on 1.20v (stock) which I believe can be put down just a notch _maybe_ but doubtful right now.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Save whatever configuration you have in your bios right now (use one of the profiles to save it) so you don't lose whatever settings you have now. After that use the option to "Load setup defaults" and don't change even a single option.
> 
> I want to see what your score is without changing even one single thing, no voltages, no cpu multipliers, not even fan settings...nothing at all. It'd be even better if you did it with a single card with 0 changes (can't stress enough not to change _anything_) then do the next test with both cards.
> 
> ...



so I need to load a profile in bios? will my other one now be saved?..it sais save oc profile is that what you mean?


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes save your settings as an OC profile so you can just click load oc profile after the test and be back to everything you had set. I have multiple settings that I use for different things. You can have two saved settings plus whatever you're set at currently making the total technically 3.

I'm saying your score if fine (still run those two tests though so you can see, and show everyone) you're only not getting crazy super scores because your parts aren't overclocked which is all everybody shows. If they did you'd (and a lot of other people would stop posting threads about it) that you're stuff is perfectly fine with no worries. Raising the cpu speed dramatically changes the score in that 'benchmark' thus with a single card I can go over 14k while you have two and only break 13k.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> @ Kei:  I'm glad that you decided to run a higher MHz instead of just higher voltage through there before replacing the stock HS/f assembly - raising the FSB/HT/NB will raise the temps even at STOCK voltage since there's more throughput going through the processor - it's obviously not like the older architecture that we're used to...
> 
> @ Steve:  Go into Add/Remove Programs (or Programs and Features for Vista) and remove ATi Catalyst Install Manager - from in there, it will give you the chance to select/deselect anything that's installed with the ATi Install Manager...select EVERYTHING and let it uninstall all.
> Then, reboot to safe mode (F8) and run DriverCleaner Pro to remove ALL ATi (literally, tick "Select multiple cleaning filters" and then go through the pull-down and click on each entry with ATi in it, clicking the ADD button to add it to the right window.  Once you have EVERYTHING that's ATi related in there, click START and let it run it's course.
> ...



Ok will do this as well...but with my cards in the top two slots it sais they are at 16x and 8x so is this where I should have them? or should I put them back into the two blue slots where it tells me they are ain the 16x 16x ?


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

Blue, put them back as those are the 16x slots that's why our board comes with the longer crossfire cables so that you can reach. They provided them so you can run 16x on crossfire because video cards normally (every one I've ever bought) come with the shorter cables which would only allow you to use the blue and black slot and run 16x and 8x instead.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

If you open GPU-Z it will show you if they are using 16 ROPs or 8 ROPs. (x16 or x8)

Thank you Kei. I've got everything set to minimum except CPU(1.1v), NB(1.15v), and DDRV(2.2v). I think I set my HT volts to either 1.1v or 1.2v. Im not sure. Going to get check and also fiddle down my DDRV to its minimum.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Blue, put them back as those are the 16x slots that's why our board comes with the longer crossfire cables so that you can reach. They provided them so you can run 16x on crossfire because video cards normally (every one I've ever bought) come with the shorter cables which would only allow you to use the blue and black slot and run 16x and 8x instead.
> 
> K



So they are to be in the blue slots then ?


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> So they are to be in the blue slots then ?



Yes

K

V, you're welcome but you may want to run a stability test on the system with the Northbridge set at 1.15v. I ran it like that before and I remember getting an error but I didn't dig too deep so it may have been something else, but just in case.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea Steve-o. Both cards in blue slots. 

Yea Kei. HT volts are at 1.2v which are also the minimum. Im also in windows with 2.1v memory. Very nice I think. A whole .1v drop on memory isnt bad at all. Gunna see if I cant get it lower.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Sitting at 1.9v memory right now! Nice! 800mhz 4.4.4.12.16 2T 1.9v. I tried 1.8v but it wouldnt pass post. Maybe something like 1.86v?


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sitting on 1.9v with the same speed and timings as you right now. I haven't tried again lower yet....nap time (long day)

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

According to this I should only run this speed at 2.2v


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> I'm sitting on 1.9v with the same speed and timings as you right now. I haven't tried again lower yet....nap time (long day)
> 
> K



hey KEI I never really new what drivers to install when I have them downloaded which ones do I need to install in the driver folder? I useually only install the ati exe but there is all kinds of other things I could install?heres the screen shot of the files..


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

setup.exe


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> setup.exe



Ok I put the cards back in the 16x 16x slots and reinstalled drivers the right way as you stated and still get the same score give or take 100 points on 3dmark06 ....what now should I do..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright Guys, Last Post With The Dual Core.  I'm Off To The Workstation.    Peace!!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright Guys, Last Post With The Dual Core.  I'm Off To The Workstation.    Peace!!!



Ok so I ran the default bios 3dmark with new installed drivers and still and getting about the same mark except I went back to what I did before I did any overclocking I got my 300 points back so im at 13404 marks with both cards in cf...sooo what now..who wants to come on my comp with show my pc?...thanks guys steve


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 1, 2008)

Steve, quit panicking. 

Also, stop using 3dmark. That program sucks for benchmarks. 

Use this post. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66146

Go down til you see links to Benchmarking programs. This was compiled by Psychlone. Thanks to him, please. 

SuperPi is good for quick and dirty benchmarks pertaining to CPU, NB, and memory changes. 

Everest 4 is also really really good. I use Everest 4. Its great!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay I blame you guys again....hmmmm this time I'll put the blame just on Full
> 
> my performance side is now coming out and I can't wait the whole day to put the Xigmatek back on so I'm gonna check to see what 2.9Ghz would be like on this processor and then put the big boy back on.
> 
> ...


HaHa about time --


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> haha, thanks a ton Kei. I used the moderate setup since I got the BIOS flashings to work and now I have a $180 electricity bill. I'm usually around $100 so this has got to come down. I may be due to my AC going nuts cause of the summer got I'm not sure. Either way I'm coming out ahead.


wow is that for one month v? heck my bill is $80ish all summer... i must leave my A/C on 24/7 for the summer month's and the wife is home all day too playing on the 56 inch DLP with the 360...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, Its not easy on the wallet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hmm...Kei, I demand you stop this talk about lapping cause Im getting tempted!
> 
> Thank you again for the LP BIOS. they are installed and running nicely. Also a nice drop in GPU temps. ~4C on both. Also I cut down from Agena 2.6ghz to Kuma 2.6ghz. I'm going to go find how low my memory will boot with now. I also wanted to know what you set your other volts to in your BIOS. Stuff like PCI-e volt, and the other tiny little volts. I want to minimize my power consumption far from before with my last attempt at awesome low power setups.


Why would ya Lapp V? your the one that said it's a waste of time lol... just do it man.... any drop in temp is a great thing.. LAPP LAPP LAPP LAPP


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

maybe...I'll think about it.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

27C kuma with the house kinda warm. Its not too hot but it could be better I think.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Steve, quit panicking.
> 
> Also, stop using 3dmark. That program sucks for benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Hi all I with my small over clock and turned back on auto express and cpu tweek and im at least getting almost 14k which is allright I guess..and im still idle at 32c which is still damn good for temps..soo what should I start with oc more hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> maybe...I'll think about it.


lapp lapp lapp lapp lol... now lapp... i think my project can wait till tomorrow...it's to dam hot to go outside lol...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi all I with my small over clock and turned back on auto express and cpu tweek and im at least getting almost 14k which is allright I guess..and im still idle at 32c which is still damn good for temps..soo what should I start with oc more hmmmmmmmmm



Sorry Steve, Kei is your mentor. He's got your setup understood and has already gave you the first steps. I dont want to impede on that. He'll be on shortly. Till then, just relax and play some games!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Sorry Steve, Kei is your mentor. He's got your setup understood and has already gave you the first steps. I dont want to impede on that. He'll be on shortly. Till then, just relax and play some games!



ok I willll dooo not a problem there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> hey all!  i did it, bought a 9950, this thing overclocks so well, im shocked, low volts, stable temps @ 3ghz.  1.25v!!  WOW.  guess you'll ban me since im no longer 9850



congrats on the new purchase, I just bought a 9850BE.  Havent tried clocking it yet, just going to bench now and see what it can do.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Grats man! Njoi!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks bro, im working on it as we speak.  trying to dial it in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guys, now with the phenom, CPU Z will not load, any of you no why????


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, now with the phenom, CPU Z will not load, any of you no why????


go download the newest ver CP...http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats on the new purchase, I just bought a 9850BE.  Havent tried clocking it yet, just going to bench now and see what it can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cp i want that wall paper mate!!! be a pal and share?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok I willll dooo not a problem there


hey steve sorry if ya think i miss guided ya with the gpu slot's man... i know my mobo's two top slots are x16... but then again i forgot to tell ya i have it configured in the bios for that... my h20 res and pump are on the case floor and i needed the extra room for two gpu's sorry again..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Kei how ya lapp? dry or wet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm with CP on using PC PROBE... i used it in the past with my other mobo and it gave me the shitz and was a bugger to get it working proper... well i popped in the mobo's driver cd in and installed it.... it reads about 3c higher at idle then core temp.. but under load it shows the same temps as the other temperature monitoring software im using... the pc probe is rite in line with the hardware monitor in the bios.... so i think i'll trust it over core temp


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

does anyone know of a water block i can use for the NB-SB and im not sure what it's called but it's where i have the small add on fan... i want to h2o it also... and how about a pump?


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 2, 2008)

Kei,

So CPU Tweak is more a temp raiser than a performance gainer?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Kei,
> 
> So CPU Tweak is more a temp raiser than a performance gainer?


cpu tweak from what i found turns the small color circle in AOD to yellow when you disable it..


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> does anyone know of a water block i can use for the NB-SB and im not sure what it's called but it's where i have the small add on fan... i want to h2o it also... and how about a pump?



The ones I have are for CPUs and the hoses are 1/2 the size of yours.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks V but as for going after market parts buying separate pieces has me so confused..


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Send a PM to Bytor. Ask him where he gets his parts. Hes got an 100% custom watercooling setup. and its beautiful.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Cp i want that wall paper mate!!! be a pal and share?



here you go mate


fourth down from the list


http://digitalblasphemy.com/freegallery.shtml


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> does anyone know of a water block i can use for the NB-SB and im not sure what it's called but it's where i have the small add on fan... i want to h2o it also... and how about a pump?



istnt hat part of the mobo where the fan is at where the voltage regulators are????  Never looked in detail at that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys, I am the happiest guy alive right now.  With the 9850BE at 3.1GHz I went from 10900 3dmarks to 12428 3d marks.  Check out the pic below.  card on stock voltage at 800/899.  What do you guys think???


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I am the happiest guy alive right now.  With the 9850BE at 3.1GHz I went from 10900 3dmarks to 12428 3d marks.  Check out the pic below.  card on stock voltage at 800/899.  What do you guys think???



hey thats pretty damn good mark there.. I got to do some more oc on mine cuz with cf 4850,s im only getting 13847 ...and my temps are staying low so yipeee...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> hey thats pretty damn good mark there.. I got to do some more oc on mine cuz with cf 4850,s im only getting 13847 ...and my temps are staying low so yipeee...



Steve something is wrong there, I think you should be getting maybe not much higher scores, but definately a bit better.  But anyhow, how does the rig game?  As long as it games good and it handles what you throw at it, screw 3dmark!!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Steve something is wrong there, I think you should be getting maybe not much higher scores, but definately a bit better.  But anyhow, how does the rig game?  As long as it games good and it handles what you throw at it, screw 3dmark!!!



hey there chicken patty ....thats the problem is in ET QUAKE WARS I get a type of lag when there is a lot of things going on in the game its slow motion like the old nintendos when there was to much going on in the game for the system to handle...can you tell anything my coming on my comp with show my pc? if you want to that is...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> hey there chicken patty ....thats the problem is in ET QUAKE WARS I get a type of lag when there is a lot of things going on in the game its slow motion like the old nintendos when there was to much going on in the game for the system to handle...can you tell anything my coming on my comp with show my pc? if you want to that is...Steve



shoot me the details, never used it, but i'll take a look.  ill be back in ten, quick shower.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> shoot me the details, never used it, but i'll take a look.  ill be back in ten, quick shower.



k cool man...steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> k cool man...steve



hey do you guys know where the new 7,8 drivers are for my asus 4850,s ? I think I installed the wronmg ones this time cuz my game wont play it just keeps flickering


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

nice cp im sooooo glad your happy with the cpu my friend...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

8.7 are the newest ATI drivers. Did you follow the instructions Psychlone posted earlier? About 3-5 pages back. 

he said to uninstall all ATI driver, boot into safemode, use driver-eraser pro or some program like that and reboot then install the 8.7 drivers. You do all that?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 8.7 are the newest ATI drivers. Did you follow the instructions Psychlone posted earlier? About 3-5 pages back.
> 
> he said to uninstall all ATI driver, boot into safemode, use driver-eraser pro or some program like that and reboot then install the 8.7 drivers. You do all that?



yep but asus had wrong drivers poststed for the 4850...so I went to ati and got them ..ks


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Huh? NEVER go to any other site for a different companies drivers. ONLY AS A LAST RESORT.

ATI graphics card = www.amd.com

Asus Mobo drivers = www.asus.com

Do not mix and match! Very important.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I am the happiest guy alive right now.  With the 9850BE at 3.1GHz I went from 10900 3dmarks to 12428 3d marks.  Check out the pic below.  card on stock voltage at 800/899.  What do you guys think???


I dont like chicken patty's ne more lol.... i like red meat!!!! you suck CP.... you and your low volt O/C!!!! just joking man.... im so glad you got a sweet ass proc mate!!! i wish i had one... as i think im the only one in here with a pig when it comes to volts.... oh well i just ordered a 9950 BE and the new Asus mobo tonight.... FUA!!! haha i shall have low volt's and kick azz clocks ... but really Cp im real happy you got something that works really well for ya..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> yep but asus had wrong drivers poststed for the 4850...so I went to ati and got them ..ks


i dont bother using that safe mode and paid driver sweep.... crap cleaner... CC works just as good if not better and faster then driver sweep....  IMO


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 2, 2008)

I use the free Driver Sweeper from Guru3d.com with CCleaner afterwords.  Pickup Driver Sweeper here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1655


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Ive got some videos I need to make smaller. Anyone have any good programs that would be great to make smaller? I ripped some videos off youtube and I also got some movies I want to add to my Sansa. Its got a 1.9 inch screen so what would be a good compression without too much video crapification?


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2008)

Quick blip of info...I'm bored again and thinking about H2Oifying (thanks Full ) my setup just cuz I'm curious what it'd do on low volts...and well like I said I'm bored.

I don't want anything elaborate at all and I'm not buying a prebuilt system this is only for the cpu right now and maybe later a few other things (gpu and _maybe_ the board). I also want something that will make no noise whlie giving great temperatures on a fixed setting (not using different fan speeds).

Also what kinda temps do you guys think I'd get if I had a radiator with dual 120mm fans (40cfm Scythe fans)? I really want something that just doesn't make noise so I'm curious on how little noise I could really make while having good temps as well. My system isn't loud now, but if I want max cooling obviously I have to turn up all the fans since I'm on air. I love air but I'm bored and want to try something new...and no there will be absolutely 0 showmanship to this, no neon lights, no uv stuff, no pretty at all just something that works as it won't be seen anyway. You've seen my case before and like I said I changed that side panel as I don't like clear sides and it's now black with a black mesh over it to 'hide' the two fans on the side. Very tasteful and very stealthy...and still no lights just the way I like it (I use my pc as a theater as well so that's just distracting).

Thoughts? It seems that only Steve and I are on air cooling right now (V either just switched or is 10 seconds from being done) so I know you guys have something out there. I can see SirKeldon going crazy now as he's been trying to get me on H20 forever now 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2008)

Also did anyone else notice the the price on the Phenom is coming down a tick on a few models. 

The 2.1Ghz Tri core has an _especially_ sexy price at a whopping $104 with FREE shipping at that! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103254

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh nice! 

Nope. I'm not going with watercooling. I got this month's electric bill and decided not to. Im sitting at 25C right now on a 2.5ghz kuma and I REALLY dont think anything but LN2 would take it lower then that. So I'm staying air. Still thinking of lapping though.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you want quiet I would run my loop outside my PC and into the freezer of a minifridge, in that case your 40CFM fans would be plenty, but you would get GREAT temps if you used something like $5 yate loon 75CFM fans.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ive got some videos I need to make smaller. Anyone have any good programs that would be great to make smaller? I ripped some videos off youtube and I also got some movies I want to add to my Sansa. Its got a 1.9 inch screen so what would be a good compression without too much video crapification?


DVD FAb but i got it from crack site... since you don't have AV software i wouldn't wana send ya there big time virus's there unless you got the rubber on.... you can try Kates video converter mate... it has the option to ipod it if thats what you need to do


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

ewww ipod... gross.

Sandisk Sansa man! Way better in comparison. But I'll buy the program. Otherwise, Im going to try to use 'Super' 

Its quite good too. Just havnt use it before hwoever I heard great things about it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry V.... here use this program.... i use it all the time and it's great for a freebee.... i use it to finish my dvd converting so i can stream of the pc using windows media center to my xbox 360...http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2008)

Ewww both of you...Zune ftmfw! Nuff said

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

*Steve,s new overclock*

Hi all I OC my comp using some of some other guys setting and my 3dmark is getting better check out pic below of 3dmark score and pics of my computer...oh ya and Im only running 1.29 volts at this clock to...and temps are still in the 30,s  ...Steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ewww both of you...Zune ftmfw! Nuff said
> 
> K


Wtf are you going on about sunshine? zune ftmfw?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi all I OC my comp using some of some other guys setting and my 3dmark is getting better check out pic below of 3dmark score and pics of my computer...oh ya and Im only running 1.15 volts at this clock to...and temps are still in the 30,s  ...Steve


hey steve nice dark shot's mate.... hey your cooler isn't facing to the rear exhaust case fan hey?.... is it blowing upwards?


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2008)

Zune is better than ipod and whatever V was going on about.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 2, 2008)

1.15v? Isnt' stock 1.3?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi all I OC my comp using some of some other guys setting and my 3dmark is getting better check out pic below of 3dmark score and pics of my computer...oh ya and Im only running 1.29 volts at this clock to...and temps are still in the 30,s  ...Steve


NICE bump in the mark test.... but ya get any higher i think i might pump up the Bad boy and go for 17K +.... wink wink Kei... lol


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey steve nice dark shot's mate.... hey your cooler isn't facing to the rear exhaust case fan hey?.... is it blowing upwards?



ya the actual fan is facing downwards..and I think its drawing the air up towards the fan on the top of my case? I can only have it positiond two ways anfd that is one way in the pic and the other way is with the fan facing upwards? is this wrong way facing hahahahah?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

You are beating me by 500 points Steve. Damn you! *shakes angry fist*

Yea well Kei. I got the Sansa for $30. So eat that! Nom nom nom! 






And thanks Full! That program will help!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> 1.15v? Isnt' stock 1.3?



ya sorry i meant to say 1.29 volts haha


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You are beating me by 500 points Steve. Damn you! *shakes angry fist*
> 
> Yea well Kei. I got the Sansa for $30. So eat that! Nom nom nom!
> 
> ...



hahaha cute kitty cat...... but you only have the 3870,s right?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, dual 3870s!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> NICE bump in the mark test.... but ya get any higher i think i might pump up the Bad boy and go for 17K +.... wink wink Kei... lol



haha I might not be able to help myself and I might just do that..hahahaha


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, dual 3870s!



and I havenot even gone all out yet hahhaahahah I think im gonna tho tomorow ...cuzzz the tepms are low and everything is fully stable and im not even really giving it much juce yet..Steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You are beating me by 500 points Steve. Damn you! *shakes angry fist*
> 
> Yea well Kei. I got the Sansa for $30. So eat that! Nom nom nom!
> 
> ...


your welcome V... and the cat in the top pic bring's a tear to me eye.... reminds me of my bud Mr furley a cat i had that turned diabetic and he turned out to be resistant to the insulin....  so i had to put him down....


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Ya, I could get better scores by about a thousand or better but I cant get above 2.7ghz. : /

Doesnt matter too much. I rock all my games so thats all that matters!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww. =[

Oh and grats on 1k posts Kei.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh And Full Too! 1k Posts! Lol


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your welcome V... and the cat in the top pic bring's a tear to me eye.... reminds me of my bud Mr furley a cat i had that turned diabetic and he turned out to be resistant to the insulin....  so i had to put him down....



awww thats sad...ive spent more money on my cats and dogs then I have me..some people say im silly and some say a saint ...and i say fu** the ones who say im silly..Steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> awww thats sad...ive spent more money on my cats and dogs then I have me..some people say im silly and some say a saint ...and i say fu** the ones who say im silly..Steve


F'nnn Ehh Steve!!!!


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

*cant get into secret bios f4 settings?*

Hey guys while in bios I tried pressing f4 to disable the secret bios settings or whatever thy are called but i cant find them sooooo how the ball swet do I get to them?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey guys while in bios I tried pressing f4 to disable the secret bios settings or whatever thy are called but i cant find them sooooo how the ball swet do I get to them?


the f4 is only in a few items in the bios... like cpu and that.... i can't remember what else but i know to be in the bios where they all are... just hit f4 in whatever and it should open up everything as you go


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Depending on the part you are on will show you the settings. Not all pages in BIOS show 'hidden' settings. But anyhow, theres no way to lock or unlock the hidden settings.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> the f4 is only in a few items in the bios... like cpu and that.... i can't remember what else but i know to be in the bios where they all are... just hit f4 in whatever and it should open up everything as you go



ok I see ...thanks man..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Depending on the part you are on will show you the settings. Not all pages in BIOS show 'hidden' settings. But anyhow, theres no way to lock or unlock the hidden settings.



ohh ok I was told to dissable some of the setting in there? hmmm how am I gonna do that if you cant dis or enable them? oh wells..steve


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

No no no. I meant that there is no way you can lock yourself out of those settings. Just hit F4 when in BIOS and search for the settings. They ARE there. =]


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> No no no. I meant that there is no way you can lock yourself out of those settings. Just hit F4 when in BIOS and search for the settings. They ARE there. =]



I found them all I think 6 or 7 in total and I disabled them all and I have no idea what they do for I dont notice any difference except the f1 post on startup ? you guys ever figure out what the porpose of them are ?...steve


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I found them all I think 6 or 7 in total and I disabled them all and I have no idea what they do for I dont notice any difference except the f1 post on startup ? you guys ever figure out what the porpose of them are ?...steve



((giggles))

Go back to Psychlone's post on overclocking the Phenom and M3A32-MVP Deluxe HERE and have a looksie...seems I outlined all that stuff the best I could.

Anyway, congrats on the OC so far!

Psychlone


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> ((giggles))
> 
> Go back to Psychlone's post on overclocking the Phenom and M3A32-MVP Deluxe HERE and have a looksie...seems I outlined all that stuff the best I could.
> 
> ...



heyyy thanks ...steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> ((giggles))
> 
> Go back to Psychlone's post on overclocking the Phenom and M3A32-MVP Deluxe HERE and have a looksie...seems I outlined all that stuff the best I could.
> 
> ...



heyyyyyy jahahahahahaha you didnt explain anything hahahhahaahahah you bastard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> nice cp im sooooo glad your happy with the cpu my friend...



yeah bro, super happy.  I'll try to tweak it a bit more, see what it can do.  For now its running great at 3.1GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I dont like chicken patty's ne more lol.... i like red meat!!!! you suck CP.... you and your low volt O/C!!!! just joking man.... im so glad you got a sweet ass proc mate!!! i wish i had one... as i think im the only one in here with a pig when it comes to volts.... oh well i just ordered a 9950 BE and the new Asus mobo tonight.... FUA!!! haha i shall have low volt's and kick azz clocks ... but really Cp im real happy you got something that works really well for ya..



yeah man, im super happy with the results.  They can only get better.  What mobo did you order again?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 2, 2008)

Agreed. CP, you suck it takes me 1.4v to do 3.1ghz.
What's the stepping code for your cpu?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Quick blip of info...I'm bored again and thinking about H2Oifying (thanks Full ) my setup just cuz I'm curious what it'd do on low volts...and well like I said I'm bored.
> 
> I don't want anything elaborate at all and I'm not buying a prebuilt system this is only for the cpu right now and maybe later a few other things (gpu and _maybe_ the board). I also want something that will make no noise whlie giving great temperatures on a fixed setting (not using different fan speeds).
> 
> ...



Kei honestly, I don't know much about water cooling.  But ill tell you one thing, get a good Radiator.  I don't regret buying my drive bay, but cooling the cpu and the over of my 2900xt, it does ok, but temps get too hot for water cooling.  I am switching to a Koolance system next.  The exos, 3 fan rad.  Those things can handle anything you throw at it.  Thats the only advise I know I can give you.  Any other I would be guessing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Also did anyone else notice the the price on the Phenom is coming down a tick on a few models.
> 
> The 2.1Ghz Tri core has an _especially_ sexy price at a whopping $104 with FREE shipping at that! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103254
> 
> K



thats awesome.  I want to build a system for my mom, something just so she can browse and stuff, this is a potential competitor for CPU choice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi all I OC my comp using some of some other guys setting and my 3dmark is getting better check out pic below of 3dmark score and pics of my computer...oh ya and Im only running 1.29 volts at this clock to...and temps are still in the 30,s  ...Steve



haha, what did I tell you bro.  Who's the man, say it!!!!!!!!

Hey the cooler looks badass at  night, love it  

You went up like 10003d marks just by raising the clock on the cpu!!!!

try to clock the cards a bit now as the CPU will feed it more.  You should see a nice increase also.  Remember, always monitor your temps though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ya, I could get better scores by about a thousand or better but I cant get above 2.7ghz. : /
> 
> Doesnt matter too much. I rock all my games so thats all that matters!



V, what are your settings in your BIOS right now, maybe I can help you a bit.
I got the same setup as you, running stable at 3.1GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Agreed. CP, you suck it takes me 1.4v to do 3.1ghz.
> What's the stepping code for your cpu?



would this help????

knock yourself out, I know CPU Z says it, but It won't run since I put the phenom in!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

and KEI and FULL, congrats on the 1k posts from my side as well


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, what did I tell you bro.  Who's the man, say it!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey the cooler looks badass at  night, love it
> 
> ...



will do man ...im gonna right now yipeeee its sooo funnnnnnnn when ur drunk off 2.6hope i dont fry shit ahhahahahahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> will do man ...im gonna right now yipeeee its sooo funnnnnnnn when ur drunk off 2.6hope i dont fry shit ahhahahahahaha



you wont fry nothing dont worry, look at how much I was running the phenom a second ago, but I wont do this 24/7.  I want to take care of it.

3.3GHz @ 1.440v

I didnt run a 3dmark score though.  I want to wait until I get the new water cooling system, so I can flash my card and up the core to like 900Mhz.  It should do very good.  But for now if I flash it'll get too hot under load, making my CPU get hot too!!!  So no flash and no crazy overclocks for now.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you wont fry nothing dont worry, look at how much I was running the phenom a second ago, but I wont do this 24/7.  I want to take care of it.
> 
> 3.3GHz @ 1.440v
> 
> I didnt run a 3dmark score though.  I want to wait until I get the new water cooling system, so I can flash my card and up the core to like 900Mhz.  It should do very good.  But for now if I flash it'll get too hot under load, making my CPU get hot too!!!  So no flash and no crazy overclocks for now.



wholly poooooooop thats pretty nutzzzzzzzzzz 3.3 hahahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> wholly poooooooop thats pretty nutzzzzzzzzzz 3.3 hahahah



some dude got his to boot at 3.7Ghz, saw it on HWbot.org.  Thats crazy.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome results CP. 3.3 right out the box is crazy! 

Dont worry about me.  I've tried every combination to man with my 9850. I just got a lame chip thats all. I actually just crashed on 2.6ghz for the first time in days. Its not a very good phenom out of the bunch that can do 3ghz. I just wish I had one that could stay stable at around 2.75ghz. i'd run that Kuma all day and night.

Oh well, life moves on.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Man, I'm jealous. How come I never get a good binned chip


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Man, I'm jealous. How come I never get a good binned chip



I know, RIGHT!?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> some dude got his to boot at 3.7Ghz, saw it on HWbot.org.  Thats crazy.



jesus thats nutz...I dont think I even want to try that,,I want my phenom to last me a year at leaste..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> jesus thats nutz...I dont think I even want to try that,,I want my phenom to last me a year at leaste..steve



hey guys I oc my 4850,s and one runs fine at 700 clock speed and 1200 memory..and the other one will only oc to like 630 and 1040 ...quite odd hey...Steve


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

Cause you have to use BIOS flashes for video cards in crossfire. Warning, it can kill a card.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Cause you have to use BIOS flashes for video cards in crossfire. Warning, it can kill a card.



thats why one card clocks so high ? because I need to bios flash them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> jesus thats nutz...I dont think I even want to try that,,I want my phenom to last me a year at leaste..steve



yeah bro it is.  I guess he just wanted it to brag.  I won't dare try that neither.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Man, I'm jealous. How come I never get a good binned chip



to be honest, this is the first processor I've had that actually does good.  My x2 was crap, I guess it was finally my turn to get a good one.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 2, 2008)

IF they are the EXACT same brand and card then yea it will work. Almost certain that both will clock that high together.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> to be honest, this is the first processor I've had that actually does good.  My x2 was crap, I guess it was finally my turn to get a good one.



ya you got lucky with youre phenom..most of them out there dont oc that well...I would like to know how there is a good ship from a not so good one?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> IF they are the EXACT same brand and card then yea it will work. Almost certain that both will clock that high together.



ok cool ..ya they are both the same cards..ok next question is how do I flash them?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok cool ..ya they are both the same cards..ok next question is how do I flash them?



but in gpu-z they have the same bios allready..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ya you got lucky with youre phenom..most of them out there dont oc that well...I would like to know how there is a good ship from a not so good one?



I have no idea bro. I guess you just have to be lucky.  But if the settings I gave you worked well like they did on mine, then yours should do what mine does, more or less, you get me?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have no idea bro. I guess you just have to be lucky.  But if the settings I gave you worked well like they did on mine, then yours should do what mine does, more or less, you get me?



ya for sure man...I am reluctant to clock higher for ive had to reinstall windows to many times before from corrupting os..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ya for sure man...I am reluctant to clock higher for ive had to reinstall windows to many times before from corrupting os..



yikes, luckily it hastn happened to me.

Tonight whe it gets cooler, I will give a shot and see how much higher I Can do and actually do some benchies if I can get it stable.  Max i'll go if I can achieve will be 3.4GHz.  But that will be a challenge.  Lets see.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yikes, luckily it hastn happened to me.
> 
> Tonight whe it gets cooler, I will give a shot and see how much higher I Can do and actually do some benchies if I can get it stable.  Max i'll go if I can achieve will be 3.4GHz.  But that will be a challenge.  Lets see.



ha ha ya its no fun having to reinstall windows..3.4 hey .....hmmm I might have to try the same thing now.hahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ha ha ya its no fun having to reinstall windows..3.4 hey .....hmmm I might have to try the same thing now.hahaha



haha, ooops


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok Fellas, new clock and run in super Pi, still working on it.  I want to knock the number 5 spot guy out in the Super Pi rankings on HWbot.  His time is 23.28secs.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 3, 2008)

Damn dude, 3.345 at less than 1.45v?
I'm so freakin jealous.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Damn dude, 3.345 at less than 1.45v?
> I'm so freakin jealous.



Give it a shot bro, its not that hard, I just booted at 3.4Ghz @ 1.4625 in the bios, that should be about 1.45v in CPU-Z.  But it didn't pass the super Pi run.  So I just gave up for now.  I'll give 3.4GHz another shot some other day.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 3, 2008)

I've tried. I don't want to go past 1.5v for temp reasons (60*C scares the hell out of me, I don't care HOW hot fullinfusion got his) and the best I can do at that voltage is 3.15ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I've tried. I don't want to go past 1.5v for temp reasons (60*C scares the hell out of me, I don't care HOW hot fullinfusion got his) and the best I can do at that voltage is 3.15ghz.



What are your temps at under load now, at 3.1Ghz, or whatever you are running it at now???


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 3, 2008)

Right now at 3.0 They're like 40*C idle ~45*C load (core) for some reason though the top of my CPU never changes from 22*C
Volts are 1.325 btw, not 1.35 like it says in my specs. But the problem is with my paticular chip heat is coming real fast with the volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Right now at 3.0 They're like 40*C idle ~45*C load (core) for some reason though the top of my CPU never changes from 22*C
> Volts are 1.325 btw, not 1.35 like it says in my specs. But the problem is with my paticular chip heat is coming real fast with the volts.



gotcha.  You never thought about water cooling?  I figured out the problem with my small Rad.  ITs not the rad taking a crap.  Its the case.  The front fan feels like its not blowing, but when you take it out in the open its blowing alright, its just the case doesn't flow the air.  So everything was running super hot.  All I did was open the case and didn't even put anything blowing on it, by just opening temps dropped like a rock.  Under load i'm seeing about 44ºc, compared to like 50+ºc before.  Motherboard temps went from about 40ºc to 24ºc.  So everything is running much better.

idle is about 32ºc for the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

New benchy in 3dmark 06.  Same CPU clock, just raised the clock on the GPU.  still with the 2900xt.  Now this card is truly showing its potential, I'm soo happy with it.  Tomorrow I'll go for the 13k run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Kei,

I was looking in the first page of this thread at your Kuma Super Pi runs.  My Athlon X2 @ 3.0GHz was 4-5 secs slower than the Phenom x2.

It took my Athlon x2 3.3GHz in order to catch the Phenom x2 in super Pi, and that was at 1.456v.  

That shows the potential of the Phenom, I had never looked at it that way


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2008)

superpi is one thing, what about games.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 3, 2008)

Those that care about electricity bills will notice their 3.2ghz 1.45v quad core with their mobo clocked up as well will come to realize they dont need that much and like kei and myself will underclock, undervolt, and downcore their stuff and see almost no difference. 

I run 2.5ghz kuma setup off 1.1v with EVERY volt setting in BIOS at its minimum on the exception of NB (1.15v) and memory (1.92v). 

I've also got my video cards, both, in a really nice power savings mode which I flashed into my card's BIOS.

I've cut down my power usage by prolly half and I can still play all my games and apps perfectly fine. 

Another thing you will like by doing this is that its just like overclocking. But instead of seeing how HIGH you can go, you see how LOW you can go. And Also, how cool you can run! 

Maybe Im just being bias cause of may chips lack to overclock. Oh well. I'm saving money....


For the new 45nm phenoms! Or G34 architecture!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> superpi is one thing, what about games.



thats another, I just put that as an example.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Those that care about electricity bills will notice their 3.2ghz 1.45v quad core with their mobo clocked up as well will come to realize they dont need that much and like kei and myself will underclock, undervolt, and downcore their stuff and see almost no difference.
> 
> I run 2.5ghz kuma setup off 1.1v with EVERY volt setting in BIOS at its minimum on the exception of NB (1.15v) and memory (1.92v).
> 
> ...



I just got pissed at my crappy x2 and just got the phenom, which trust me I don't regret at all.  But I will hopefully be one of the first to get the 45nm phenoms.  As soon as they are out I'm ordering one.  I have a feeling those things are going to be sick!!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got pissed at my crappy x2 and just got the phenom, which trust me I don't regret at all.  But I will hopefully be one of the first to get the 45nm phenoms.  As soon as they are out I'm ordering one.  I have a feeling those things are going to be sick!!



Oh hell yea man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh hell yea man!



, at least what i've seen from those Japanese sites, I like so far


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> superpi is one thing, what about games.



I've had no problems with any games that I've played even when I drop the processor speed down extremely low. I used to run a low power setup of 1.8Ghz and played Crysis Demo on Very High at 1024*768 with no problems whatsoever.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2008)

well I finally hit my goal for now of 13k in 3dmark.  Until I get my new koolance water cooling system, I won't try anything higher.  Rad can't handle the heat from the card at anything higher than 1.25v.  This run was done with the CPU @ 3.3GHz.  Card was the same as my previous run both shown below.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 3, 2008)

wewt! 13k! Now, get a 4850 and you'd hit 15k no problem. Dual 4850s and 17-18k!!! dual 4870s!!22k!!! quad 4870x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aka 1 googol.


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2008)

V, you crack me up 

Hey Chicken...what's the lowest voltage you can do 3Ghz on your setting right now. I'm curious to see if the H20 (even if it's not what you want right now) will give you a lower voltage than I can achieve on air so far. Also what are the temps for whatever you're able to achieve.

The lowest I've done 3Ghz is 1.20v so far though of course it wasn't stable, I can however run 3Ghz on 1.232v and a stability test for a bit more than 1 hour though.

Thanks I'd really appreciate it,

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yea, what waterblock and pump are you using for your processor right now?

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Aww. =[
> 
> Oh and grats on 1k posts Kei.



Haha, you and Chicken paid more attention to my post count than me.  I had no idea I'd hit 1k until you said something. 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> V, you crack me up
> 
> Hey Chicken...what's the lowest voltage you can do 3Ghz on your setting right now. I'm curious to see if the H20 (even if it's not what you want right now) will give you a lower voltage than I can achieve on air so far. Also what are the temps for whatever you're able to achieve.
> 
> ...



The lowest I can do at 3.150Ghz which is my 24/7 setting is 1.328v.  THis is to be stable for as long as I want it to stress.  I did one at the notch before this one and it was stable for about an hour.  After it would crash, so I just bumped it up one notch in the bios.

My water cooling system doesn't justify water cooling.  When I had only the CPU cooled it was awesome, but my card puts out a lot of heat so it just kinda pooped the party for the CPU.  My kit is below, its all thermaltake.  However I have it mounted to the rear case fan like full.

My temps on idle with my current setting are idle about 34ºc and 44-45º under load using asus probe.  My motherboard however gets about 24ºc on idle and about 31ºc under load.


http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1160&ID=1616


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, you and Chicken paid more attention to my post count than me.  I had no idea I'd hit 1k until you said something.
> 
> K



hahahaha.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you mind running your PC at 200*15 to and finding the lowest voltage you can get that to boot (stable or not)?

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> wewt! 13k! Now, get a 4850 and you'd hit 15k no problem. Dual 4850s and 17-18k!!! dual 4870s!!22k!!! quad 4870x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I'm waiting for the 4870x2 to come out, I want two of those


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm waiting for the 4870x2 to come out, I want two of those



Greedy


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

2.8 ghz seems to be the highest I can run my 9850 stable.  But thats ok by me it runs anything I want at that speed nice and smooth.  I run it 99% of the time at 2.5 @ 1.14v with no problems what so ever and its nice and cool.  At 26c room temp it idles at 32c and loaded 36c-37c.  I can't wait for the 45nm Phenoms...

PS Nice big thread Kei...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Greedy





hey Kei, although everybody has played a big role in this thread, however I thank you the most for starting this whole thing and providing all the important info you have provided.  All the reading I did to give me the knowledge to have this Phenom now and have one an award on HWbot.org.    I got a very exciting 1.4points for my super pi score, and placed 3rd overall with my phenom in SiSoftSandra.

I'd just thought you guys would like to know that.

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=759113


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 2.8 ghz seems to be the highest I can run my 9850 stable.  But thats ok by me it runs anything I want at that speed nice and smooth.  I run it 99% of the time at 2.5 @ 1.14v with no problems what so ever and its nice and cool.  At 26c room temp it idles at 32c and loaded 36c-37c.  I can't wait for the 45nm Phenoms...
> 
> PS Nice big thread Kei...



How do you have that setup? Per core or are you running all four through BIOS?


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot Chicken I'm glad I could help, but I couldnt' do it without the rest of you guys both new and old. When I first had the idea for this thread I was really hoping that it wouldn't get pushed to the bottom of the forum since the title wasn't about uber extreme overclocking and the idea hasn't really been talked about around here much. Of course the thread is about overclockin, but more importantly it's about efficiency of a system especially the processor.

To me tweaking a processor is FAR more than just finding the 'max' speed you can get because there is a lot more to it than that, not to mention that the fastest processor speed doesn't mean the entire system is running it's fastest. Also there are others who realize that despite we all have monster processors (including those who don't achieve 3Ghz+) we don't NEED the speed everyday all day long. Nobody does and once they get past the e-penis mindset they could effectively save themselves lots of money and have their parts last soooo much longer.

You guys have made me really happy in that not only did this thread not get pushed to the bottom of the forum but it's actually become the #1 thread in this forum section passing even the SuperPi thread which is a HUGE feat. Overall our thread is now easily in the top 3 of the entire forum (not just this section) not counting sticky posts, and even with those we're still top 10 I believe if not better. While we're not always 'on track' as some people say we don't have any bickering and stay on track far more often than mosts threads anyway, not to mention we've created a great atmosphere more importantly for anyone to come and learn about the highly misunderstood Phenom while being at ease at all times.

Thanks again guys and keep it coming. 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 2.8 ghz seems to be the highest I can run my 9850 stable.  But thats ok by me it runs anything I want at that speed nice and smooth.  I run it 99% of the time at 2.5 @ 1.14v with no problems what so ever and its nice and cool.  At 26c room temp it idles at 32c and loaded 36c-37c.  I can't wait for the 45nm Phenoms...
> 
> PS Nice big thread Kei...



You've hit the nail on the head with what I wanted this therad to be based on. Yes we can hit huge speeds, but we realize we DON'T NEED THEM so they're not taken for granted. Most people overclock to ridiculous speeds for no reason whatsoever and that makes them take it for granted which I hate. Any speed increase over stock on any processor should not be taken for granted as it's just that...EXTRA. This segment has been hurt honestly by some of the processors out there (AMD and Intel) because it gave the 'wrong' people ease at increasing speed largely and they've now come to believe it's a right instead of a gift which skews the views of many people sadly.

Oh well, this thread shows that there are still those who understand what over/underclocking (aka processor tweaking) really is all about.

K

This post is in no offense to any particular person simply a take on what I've seen happening over the years in our segment.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

I do love my 9850 and the way my system runs with it installed.  But I did order a DFI DK x38-T2R MB and Intel e7200 to oc till it dies...  I hear people have been getting crazy clocks from them and I just wanted one to play with.   Then going to underclock it and see where it can go.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha, I posted a little while ago in another thread about being a fan of the E8400 and Q6700 but I've seen some pretty crazy numbers from the E7200 as well! Very large numbers on pretty low voltages too.

K


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

I decided not to jump on the ATI 48xx series and just stay with the 4 3870's I have.  I'm running 3 in my main rig and the 4th is for the DFI/Intel.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks a lot Chicken I'm glad I could help, but I couldnt' do it without the rest of you guys both new and old. When I first had the idea for this thread I was really hoping that it wouldn't get pushed to the bottom of the forum since the title wasn't about uber extreme overclocking and the idea hasn't really been talked about around here much. Of course the thread is about overclockin, but more importantly it's about efficiency of a system especially the processor.
> 
> To me tweaking a processor is FAR more than just finding the 'max' speed you can get because there is a lot more to it than that, not to mention that the fastest processor speed doesn't mean the entire system is running it's fastest. Also there are others who realize that despite we all have monster processors (including those who don't achieve 3Ghz+) we don't NEED the speed everyday all day long. Nobody does and once they get past the e-penis mindset they could effectively save themselves lots of money and have their parts last soooo much longer.
> 
> ...



No problem bro.  First of I think that 3150Ghz @ 1.328v is pretty darn good.  I however do like overclocking a lot and I have lots of fun trying to push the system a bit further and see what i can do.  I did do a lot of benchies at 2.5v 1.2xxV.  All together this thread is the s**t.  The amount of info in here can feed all the phenom owners world wide.  Definetely if it wasnt for this I think most of us would have achieved what we have.  I am extremely happy with my 24/7 clock.  Not much voltage, lightning fast, and although I don't need the power most of the time, I think its just right for everyday use.

I really do thank everybody who has participated in this thread


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> V, you crack me up
> 
> Hey Chicken...what's the lowest voltage you can do 3Ghz on your setting right now. I'm curious to see if the H20 (even if it's not what you want right now) will give you a lower voltage than I can achieve on air so far. Also what are the temps for whatever you're able to achieve.
> 
> ...



Hey there the lowest I could get the volts is 1.31v on 3ghz with no crashing of games or stress tests.and I did go up to 3.5ghz no problem with heat or crashing but had to bring up wolts to stock voltage...and sooo this is lower than stock volts so im happy with that..And temps with the zalman even with it beeing hot here again still wont pass 45c under full stress with everest..Will water cooling be much better than that?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey there the lowest I could get the volts is 1.31v on 3ghz with no crashing of games or stress tests.and I did go up to 3.5ghz no problem with heat or crashing but had to bring up wolts to stock voltage...and sooo this is lower than stock volts so im happy with that..And temps with the zalman even with it beeing hot here again still wont pass 45c under full stress with everest..Will water cooling be much better than that?



Damn 3.5 ghz on a 9850...  I would be happy if I could get mine to 3.0 ghz...

Whats the secret??


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice temps Steve! Short answer to your question...yes.

The difference between water/liquid cooling and air cooling is rather large BUT that depends on the coolers being used. You can get really good air coolers for much cheaper than you could a crappy water cooler, but they take up lots of space (like mine) and can get very loud on high. With liquid/water cooling you can get the system running much cooler while keeping noise levels far quieter than what it'd take for air to do the same level of cooling.

Of course it costs significantly more for a liquid cooling setup though it's not a huge price if you aren't stupid and buy some prebuilt 'specialty' kit costing $400+. Downside...well they can also get large so you have to make sure you have the room and really want that in the first place.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Nice temps Steve! Short answer to your question...yes.
> 
> The difference between water/liquid cooling and air cooling is rather large BUT that depends on the coolers being used. You can get really good air coolers for much cheaper than you could a crappy water cooler, but they take up lots of space (like mine) and can get very loud on high. With liquid/water cooling you can get the system running much cooler while keeping noise levels far quieter than what it'd take for air to do the same level of cooling.
> 
> ...



I see perhaps one day when I have enouph money to buy a good water cooler system I will ..they do look pretty sweet I must say...but untill I have that much cash will be another thing..steve


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

It doesn't take a large amount of money to make a proper liquid cooling system it's just that if you buy one of those ridiculous kits then it'll cost you large amounts of money. I'm thinking about going liquid soon but I don't plan on spending more than $200 for everything.

I'm only looking to cool the processor though at this time if I do it, I can always add another waterblock to cool whatever else later on. I've actually heard pretty good things about one of the Swiftech hits sold on newegg as a 'full kit' that's $199 though I'm looking for a few things different and don't want any plastic fittings. There is a guy with a 9850 in one of the reviews who said good things too. There is also a few Q6600 and X2 guys in there so it doesn't seem like a bad deal at all really.

...then again it's got 2 of the 3 things I plan on adding to my own kit so maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to pick one up and swap out some things later...humph

K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

I see the fittings are plastic on the radiator though that's the one I want (I also want that exact pump) anyway. I wonder if I can remove the fittings and add brass fittings. That would actually cure 95% of what I want in the kit anyway, I also want a different cpu waterblock though that'd work for the time being until I got exactly what I wanted.

Humph...I may have just made a decision.

K


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I see perhaps one day when I have enouph money to buy a good water cooler system I will ..they do look pretty sweet I must say...but untill I have that much cash will be another thing..steve



Don't go cheap whatever you do.  I see alot of people buying those Gigabyte and thermaltake kits and then they get bad temps and blame water cooling in general.

I'm running dual loops in my rig and love them.  They keep my 9850 and 3 3870's nice and cool.
At 27c room temp I'm idling at 33c.  When I load it up it may hit 38-40c, but it all depends on the ambient room temp also.

My video cards idle at 30-31c at the same room temp, and may hit 35-36c loaded up.

Here's my setup...


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Don't go cheap whatever you do.  I see alot of people buying those Gigabyte and thermaltake kits and then they get bad temps and blame water cooling in general.
> 
> I'm running dual loops in my rig and love them.  They keep my 9850 and 3 3870's nice and cool.
> At 27c room temp I'm idling at 33c.  When I load it up it may hit 38-40c, but it all depends on the ambient room temp also.
> ...



Ah just the man I needed to see! What parts did you use in your setup? I've been combing the internet and especially XtremeSystems forum getting info on certain parts and I'm 99% certain I'm going to go with Swiftech for the parts.

I'm not looking for a hugely elaborate nor flashy system in anyway as it'll be hidden at all times, and I've seen very very very very very very favorable reviews of Swiftechs MCR320 and 220 radiators. I think the 320 would be nice, but more than overkill not to mention difficult to hide so the 220 would do me nicely. The 655 pump from them also has very favorable reviews on many sites so that's the pump I'd like to get. I can hide those two pretty easy I believe and they're not flashy nor loud at all.

I'm still stuck though on what waterblock to use...what would you recommend? This is for cpu only at this time in case you didn't see my post earlier.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Btw...that's a beautiful system you have there! Flashy, but not too flashy and it's all in order. 

K


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah just the man I needed to see! What parts did you use in your setup? I've been combing the internet and especially XtremeSystems forum getting info on certain parts and I'm 99% certain I'm going to go with Swiftech for the parts.
> 
> I'm not looking for a hugely elaborate nor flashy system in anyway as it'll be hidden at all times, and I've seen very very very very very very favorable reviews of Swiftechs MCR320 and 220 radiators. I think the 320 would be nice, but more than overkill not to mention difficult to hide so the 220 would do me nicely. The 655 pump from them also has very favorable reviews on many sites so that's the pump I'd like to get. I can hide those two pretty easy I believe and they're not flashy nor loud at all.
> 
> ...





Well to start thanks I love it....

I have used Swiftech rads. and CPU blocks and since sold them for better ones.  They do Ok dont get me wrong, but I have learned so much about water cooling from asking those that know and went with some other gear.

My CPU water block is a D-Tek Fuzion v1, the v2 is out now and I hear a little better than the v1.

v1
http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuuncpubl1.html

This is the v2
http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuv2uncpuwa.html

The 3 GPU water blocks are Swiftech MCW60's and they work great and are cheap
The new D-Tek GPU blocks just came out and are sexy.  You would have to buy ram sinks for the GPU memory.

Best price I have found for it.
http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCW60-R-VGA-cooler-pr-3777.html

The rads. are Black Ice Extreme 240 and 360. The 240 is for my CPU loop and the 360 for my GPU loop.  They have 5 141 CFM SHE Delta fans PULLING air through them.

240
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=2&cat=85&page=1

360
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=4&cat=85&page=1

Delta fans
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html

The water pumps are Swiftech also.  The MCP355 with a petra's top is on the GPU loop and a Swiftech MCP350 with petra's top for the CPU loop.  The 355 is a 18 watt pump and puts out better flow and head pressure.  I used it on the GPU loop for the 3 water blocks it has to push through.  The after market pump tops give you better flow and allow you to use any size Barb.

Pumps
http://www.petrastechshop.com/laddc1mcin12.html
http://www.petrastechshop.com/ladd1mcin12p.html

If setting up a new loop I would go with one of these pumps.  They are cheaper than the pump/top combo and put out great flow..
http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcin12pu.html

Pump tops
http://www.petrastechshop.com/peddcudeddcp.html

The only other thing Is that I used no reservoirs, but T-fittingsand fill ports.
http://www.petrastechshop.com/dadendefi.html

Take a look at my build log...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63302


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot Bytor for the explanation of your setup!

The pump you listed is the exact pump that I have on my list. The rad's I also looked at prior to talking to you, but decided the Swiftech will work just as well for me (after checking other thoughts over at XS's forum and the net) as like I said the 320 is just too large to conceal properly for me so the 220 will do (dual like the 240 you listed). It's also a few bucks cheaper which is nice as well though I'm not terribly worried about that.

Block wise I was looking at a D-tek block but they were out of stock on the site I was looking at. I couldn't remember who was using one which is why I thought about it...now I know who 

Like I said before I'm only cooling my cpu with this so I won't be needing those monster delta fans as they're also very loud which I do not want at all. I have a Scythe 110cfm fan (~35dBA) but I don't even plan on using a fan that's at that dBA level. I'm not going for any world records, just better than air can do and with very little noise is all I need.

I know it won't be the '_best_' thing but I'm curious to see how well a setup would cool using low dBA fans on it and how that would compare to huge air cooling.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Its so god damn beautiful, bytor!

I've been fooling around with my watercooling. Heres my 2 cents...

Not doing it. Reason 1: messy and I'm scared to death of leaks. 2: mines ugly and wouldnt fit in my mini ATX tower so it'd sit halfway outside my case. 3: I've modded my current case too much for air. 4. back on about the not fittin in my case part, I couldnt take it to lans. 5. if I W/Ced the CPU then I still have 2 3870s and a chipset cranking out heat so I'd have to mix air and water.

AND!!! 45C load isnt bad at all for air. If you were at 55C or maybe 60C then yea, you might need some watercooling but Steve, you dont need watercooling. 45C load under 3.5ghz isnt anything to worry about. And getting watercooling isnt going to boost that clock any higher.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its so god damn beautiful, bytor!
> 
> I've been fooling around with my watercooling. Heres my 2 cents...
> 
> ...



I was also worried about leaks way before I made the jump to water, but now there is no going back to air.  No way air can remove as much heat as water.  The only things I have putting out heat in my case are the 4 sticks of Balistix ram and the Chipset and mosfets...But have a fan on them.

45c loaded is great for air..  I don't think I'd jump to water unless its something you have been wanting to do..


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei,

The Swifty rads work great on low CFM fans and a 240 swifty should do you well.  If you get the MCW350/355 pump make sure you get the after market top and 1/2" barbs.  If you get the MCW655 vario it comes with 1/2" barbs.
I would go with the Fuzion block.  Mine works so like a champ...  I still have a Swifty Apogee GT block left I am thinking about using on the e7200 build, but may order a new D-Tek Fuzion v2 for it.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

And as far as it not fitting in a small case I fixed that on my Chieftec Dragon...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a Q6600 sitting in the living room. Its not overclocked at _all_. Just sitting in a HTPC for my 65" projection HD TV. Its only got ddr2 333mhz ram and a HD 2400 LOL. Seriously my POS pc for the movies. 

Maybe one day I'll boost its performance. And perhaps I'll watercool it. 

As for now, its AMD til they get back on their feet and take back the market shares they rightfully deserve. 

Also! I just figured out how to block private numbers and get on the DoNotCall list that was set up by our gov. One thing that they got right, there arnt many as of recently. Epic win for tonight though.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea, that would not work for me. I take my PC to lans all the time. The case I have also isnt that tough. I've cut some support away and now I'm not sure if it could take much more abuse. Maybe its time for an Antec 900. 

Or something much more plain. Iunno. I just thought of this so I havnt searched through the masses of PC cases.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I've got a Q6600 sitting in the living room. Its not overclocked at _all_. Just sitting in a HTPC for my 65" projection HD TV. Its only got ddr2 333mhz ram and a HD 2400 LOL. Seriously my POS pc for the movies.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll boost its performance. And perhaps I'll watercool it.
> 
> ...



I don't understand the whole HTPC thing.  I understand people play movies through it, but why not use a DVD player.. Do they use them for other things?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, that would not work for me. I take my PC to lans all the time. The case I have also isnt that tough. I've cut some support away and now I'm not sure if it could take much more abuse. Maybe its time for an Antec 900.
> 
> Or something much more plain. Iunno. I just thought of this so I havnt searched through the masses of PC cases.



This Rocketfish case I have my gear in now is huge and cheap if you can still find one.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I don't understand the whole HTPC thing.  I understand people play movies through it, but why not use a DVD player.. Do they use them for other things?



Haha, yea. I download movies on it while I use my gaming rig in my bedroom. I dont own a dvd player either. Even though they are prolly $15 nowadays. Plus its awesome to surf the internet on a 65" monitor.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Haha, yea. I download movies on it while I use my gaming rig in my bedroom. I dont own a dvd player either. Even though they are prolly $15 nowadays. Plus its awesome to surf the internet on a 65" monitor.



Lol... well I don't download movies, but my wifes DVD collection is just over 1200.  Surfing on that monster would be crazy...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

rocketfish, mm? I'll check it out. 

BTW, have you guys seen this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...27243&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-33-127-243-_-Homepage

LOL wtf?! A gaming ROUTER!? If there are any problems with my router then I would have noticed it. What could they 'add' to a router anyways? I guess what they did...colored it black and made the normal green leds aquagreen.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa? 1200 movies?! I would...be set...for...ever. Forever? Ok maybe for a really really freakin' long time.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> rocketfish, mm? I'll check it out.
> 
> BTW, have you guys seen this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...27243&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-33-127-243-_-Homepage
> 
> LOL wtf?! A gaming ROUTER!? If there are any problems with my router then I would have noticed it. What could they 'add' to a router anyways? I guess what they did...colored it black and made the normal green leds aquagreen.



I seen that also, but if only gives me 5-10 better ping they can keep it for that price...


----------



## servermonkey (Aug 4, 2008)

hey guys 
whats wrong w/ this pic?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Nice temps Steve! Short answer to your question...yes.
> 
> The difference between water/liquid cooling and air cooling is rather large BUT that depends on the coolers being used. You can get really good air coolers for much cheaper than you could a crappy water cooler, but they take up lots of space (like mine) and can get very loud on high. With liquid/water cooling you can get the system running much cooler while keeping noise levels far quieter than what it'd take for air to do the same level of cooling.
> 
> ...




That is exactly my point, couldn't have said it better myself.

By the way Kei, talking about pre built systems, what do you think of this one????


http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=668


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey guys
> whats wrong w/ this pic?



xp doesn't support direct x10??? am I the price winner???  also SP3 right, that's for vista?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

> Don't go cheap whatever you do. I see alot of people buying those Gigabyte and thermaltake kits and then they get bad temps and blame water cooling in general.



Thats kinda what happened with me, but i'm actually not blaming water cooling.  I actually still love it.  HOwever blame the case or whatever, I was getting ridiculous temps on air.  So i'm still better off with water.  However my temps with the drive bay rad are hot for water.

But I don't regret it because at least I know what its like to be water cooled and I got the feel for it.  Now its just time to get a good system, whether I buy it or make it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a really slick looking unit, but you could prolly build one that'd wipe the floor with it for cheaper...well I KNOW you could. The only difference is that it may not be as 'pretty' looking. Man that is REALLY pretty though and I'm sure it cools well also.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

here is a shot of my temps, this is daily usage, browsing, videos, etc


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

The only problem with Koolance is that they use aluminum in there radiators and mixed with copper water blocks means corrosion issues...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> The only problem with Koolance is that they use aluminum in there radiators and mixed with copper water blocks means corrosion issues...



So would you reccomend maybe the danger dens better, like the one you have?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> So would you reccomend maybe the danger dens better, like the one you have?



Danger den has the HW labs line of rads. and they work fine.  The GTX line is the best from HW Labs, I would stay away from the stealth and pro line.  They are very thin and would not cool as well.  I use the Extreme line and have great temps. You would need high CFM fans for both the GTX and BIX lines.

Thermochill also makes a nice rad.

www.jab-tech.com

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/

http://www.petrastechshop.com/

www.frozencpu.com


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> And as far as it not fitting in a small case I fixed that on my Chieftec Dragon...
> 
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/29yno5i.jpg



so did i. i punched out the front HDD bays and there is a lot more room now


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats a mid-ATX, CP. I've got a mini-ATX. Its only as tall as the mobo and a powersupply. No more room after that. Its hard to hide all the cables.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Thats a mid-ATX, CP. I've got a mini-ATX. Its only as tall as the mobo and a powersupply. No more room after that. Its hard to hide all the cables.



i gave up on hiding cables so i just did my best to route them behind the H2O and its not that bad


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i gave up on hiding cables so i just did my best to route them behind the H2O and its not that bad



Nice work.. As long as it cools well eh!!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

33C load on air. BEAT THAT!


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 4, 2008)

hey Kei!  im up to 3.3ghz, had to increase voltage to 1.41v,  @ 1.26/1.25v i can only go up to 3.1ghz.  probably at 1.45v i think i can hit the 3.4


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 33C load on air. BEAT THAT!



What was the Ambient room temp? like 10-15c?

I have a screen at home of a 14c (if I remember right, may be lower) on water load temp I'll post later.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Its 77F at the least. Usually around 78-79F. So 26C?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its 77F at the least. Usually around 78-79F. So 26C?



And you say you are under load and at 33c?  Maybe idle at 33c with a HSF @ 26c ambient room temp..

Unless your rig is setting on a A/C vent...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll run a stress test and post a screenshot in a few. I'm ripping video and re-encoding it atm.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I'll run a stress test and post a screenshot in a few. I'm ripping video and re-encoding it atm.



Sounds good...  Run OCCT or Orthos for 59min and take a screen during the last min..


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

A quick ten min stress test.






njoi!


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

V, is that the lowest voltage you can run the Kuma 2.5Ghz at? Nice temps btw 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

1.1v BIOS, 1.08v in CPU-Z.

I bumped it up cause something was causing my programs to randomly close. I bumped up my volts on cpu, nb, and mem +2 notches. so 1.14v cpu, 1.625v nb, and 1.94v mem


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Koo, did you see the 790GX boards are finally making their way onto Newegg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ken just posted that Gigabyte has their board officially for sale!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352

WAHOO! Now where are the rest of them...I'm getting really really excited now c'mon! H2O can wait a bit. 

K   <--- is really happy


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! Only $140?? I can only hope that Asus makes a equal board for around that price. Would be cool.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

This should answer your prayers, though I'm not sure about the price yet. I imagine it'll be within a few dollars just like when Gigabyte brought out their 780G board (the hybrid crossfire board) and ASUS matched them again.

Those two companies are after each other lately and wait til the very last second for the other one to make a move so they can match. I expect the ASUS board on the site tonight, maybe tomorrow and that's the one I'm waiting for. DFI also has some boards coming which also interest me.

K

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7878&Itemid=69


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Alrighty. So that looks nice! But three video cards slots, eh? Hrmm...

Oh and do you notice that the asus doesnt have 8pin power slot. Just four. Odd.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice the GX's are starting to show up..  

Waiting to see what DFI and Asus put out...

That one only has 8x PCI-e lanes... yucky..


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea the 8 pin was one of the first things I looked for when the boards were announced. I think it'll be okay considering what the Foxconn board could do as far as overclocking, we all know they aren't known for making the best overclocking boards so no worries.

All of the boards have already been shown at Computex I'm just waiting to see the pricing. The 790FX boards with the SB750 should be out as well as they're both slated for release at the same time for those that want that instead.

As for the 8x PCI-E lanes, I don't mind since I'm using a single card anyway plus 8x really isn't a big drawback considering how much bandwidth we have anyway. I've seen a few reviews of the difference between 1,4,8,and 16x and you really don't notice anything until 4x so we're more than good.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yea, as for the 3 video card slots...it's not a first as DFI did it with their M2RS 790FX board as well.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

All but the foxconn are x8 crossfire. wtf? I know you say its not a big deal but maybe it is. Im panicking.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea Cracker said it drops a little performance so I'm gonna test that now. Be back in a bit...

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

*PCI-E Lane Width testing*

Okay so since we've got a few people worried over the 8x vs. 16x Lane Width difference when using Crossfire X on the new GX boards I decided to do some testing to try to help clear things up.

I used 3dmark06, Furbench, and GTR2 for testing the difference Lane Widths...

I'm convinced that it will make little to no difference when going from 16x to 8x lane width after my testing. Please remember that the only time you'll be locked in at 8x is when using Crossfire so those who use a single card shouldn't even pay this any attention as it matters for you even less.

I've attatched 4 screen shots (2 3dmark and 2 furbench) so that you can see the difference in scores between the two settings. I did not take screenshots when running GTR2 so you'll have to go on my word for the results.

I ran my usual GTR2 personal benchmark of...

Saved replay at Spa 2003 track with full in car dash view
AI Driven cars to remove human input changing the outcome
My AI car starting at the back of the Grid to ensure that all cars can be seen
100% Full details on every option in the game (including all Advanced visual options)
16 cars on track
23:00hrs gametime (full on night time)
100% rain weather
4xAA
16xAF
Adaptive AA
Triple Buffering

The benchmark is done with FRAPS starting as soon as the cars get the green flag and automatically ends 180 seconds after starting. The final results for the test were as follows...

PCI-E 16X ----- PCI-E 8X
28fps --------- 29fps

That shows that even ingame the difference is highly unlikely to be noticed. 3dmark06 results were only 44 points higher with 16x setting. Furbench results were only 9 marks higher with 16x setting.

I hope this helps those who are wondering/worried about choosing one of the 790GX/SB750 boards over the higher priced 790FX/SB750 boards.

K

*EDIT:* All 3dmark06 and Furbench tests were done at 1360*768 resolution.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh wow! You were 100% correct! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. I will never doubt you again!


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

DAMN VIS! You're like a shark! That has to be the quickest reply I've ever seen!

K

Btw, glad I could help.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice work..

But I'll wait on the higher end Asus MB's.. They will start showing up soon..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> hey Kei!  im up to 3.3ghz, had to increase voltage to 1.41v,  @ 1.26/1.25v i can only go up to 3.1ghz.  probably at 1.45v i think i can hit the 3.4



Nice man,  It took me 1.440v to hit 3350Ghz.  I tried hitting 3.4Ghz but it was late as heck already and I'll just try it another day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Danger den has the HW labs line of rads. and they work fine.  The GTX line is the best from HW Labs, I would stay away from the stealth and pro line.  They are very thin and would not cool as well.  I use the Extreme line and have great temps. You would need high CFM fans for both the GTX and BIX lines.
> 
> Thermochill also makes a nice rad.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.  For now I think i'm going to get a black ice xtreme II.

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=2&cat=85&page=1

This should handle my card and CPU just fine.  I plan on getting the lian li PC-P80 case, which they offer a 2 120mm fan vent on the top, so then I can just mount my rad there.  When I get the 4870x2's they will be on air, as there will be no water block for it.  If I then decide to cool the card (s) also then I can purchase a seperate radiator and mount it elsewhere with a new set of pump and reservoir.

Also, what fans do you recommend for that radiator?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

The Asus are the same. 8x for crossfire. Take a look at the reviews on Kei's post a few back.

Yes, Kei. I was waiting anxiously for the results!


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

*Final Assurance...PCI-E 4x testing*

I figured since I said you'd only notice a bit of difference when running as low as 4x I may as well add some fact to that statement.

GTR2 results for the exact same benchmark outlined above...28fps (lost 1fps )

3dmark06 and Furbench results are attatched to this post as well. For those that only use their controllers/wheel/keyboards to play benchmarks you may wish to skip these boards. For the rest of us that play games and do other things do not worry...pass go and recieve an awesome board. (monopoly pun intended)

K  <---Certified mythbuster (should work for discovery channel)


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> I figured since I said you'd only notice a bit of difference when running as low as 4x I may as well add some fact to that statement.
> 
> GTR2 results for the exact same benchmark outlined above...28fps (lost 1fps )
> 
> ...



Rofl, yes! Ok thats great news!


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say 1.35v is about all that'd be needed, but depending on the clock maybe more. Here is a very old screenshot of doing 3.1Ghz testing with Kuma (excessive voltage as I just wanted to get a test in and not worry about errors).

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you! Also, would you know why my mobo is at 44C??? i've got everything at lowest volts...wtf??


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweet...nice trend going over at newegg. 790GX board #2 listed from Foxconn, and this one is cheaper! Also is it just me or does this one look like it means BUSINESS!

K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Thank you! Also, would you know why my mobo is at 44C??? i've got everything at lowest volts...wtf??



Holy wow batman! Are you sure you didn't mistake an option in the bios for something else and set the voltage incorrectly? Do you have any fans not running ummm....anything different? My board has never been that temp no matter what settings I've set, as a matter of fact I believe the highest I've ever seen my board at is 38C period!

Maybe whatever program you're using just read the temp incorrectly is all.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

probe and everest


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Weird, maybe there is a setting that's incorrect in the bios or something because that's indeed higher than any temp I've seen. What is your temp normally?

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure, I never really watch before. Im goign to set a default BIOS and see what the temps are.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 4, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sweet...nice trend going over at newegg. 790GX board #2 listed from Foxconn, and this one is cheaper! Also is it just me or does this one look like it means BUSINESS!
> 
> K
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150



I like the way their SATA's are positioned.  I've been watching the egg like a hawk so hopefully you and I can fill everybody's dreams tonight of 790GX boards, I know I can't wait!!

Oh, forgot to mention, my paycheck was better than I thought so tomorrow I'll have my OCZ Vendetta 2 and will throw up a mini review.  I'll pit it against my Zalman 9500 Thermaltake Ed!


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I like the way their SATA's are positioned.  I've been watching the egg like a hawk so hopefully you and I can fill everybody's dreams tonight of 790GX boards, I know I can't wait!!



Haha, I've been doing that too for the last week or so. I checked this morning but I left the house for an hour or two...got back and you found it first. 

I usually check using the Detailed search thing so I can check by Northbridge since even on the "new product" tab for AMD motherboards it doesn't show these boards yet.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got defaults and I also loaded a saved profile and both are still making 43C-44C temps.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2008)

Weird, are you processor temps normal? How is the airflow going in there, none of your fans died or anything right? Perhaps you need to put a fan blowing toward the board then to cool it down unless it's just an error (that's what I think).

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn...I just realized that while I posted the Foxconn board is cheaper than the ugly Gigabyte board, I didn't realize how much cheaper it really is. It's already $12 cheaper straight out, but it also has free 3 day shipping so it's another $9.40 cheaper!

That's means you can take the sexy board out for dinner and a movie! 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Haha, I think people would stare if you went to dinner with the Foxconn. 

I hope that is an error. I've just dusted and blow out everything from inside my case. 

STILL 44C! No fans are dead, nothing is new. The only thing I did was turn the side case fan from blowing air in to sucking it out. I dont think that would really effect the board cause it blew RIGHT onto my huge zalman. Do you guys use your chipset cooler that came with your board? I took it off there was a nice little cake of dust there so I pulled it off and then blew that out. So ... I have no idea what to do.  Panic button!

My video cards are now at 45C and the other at 42C. So thats nice!


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Haha, I think people would stare if you went to dinner with the Foxconn.
> 
> I hope that is an error. I've just dusted and blow out everything from inside my case.
> 
> ...



Switch that fan back around as the Zalman though huge isn't enough to cool the motherboard as well as the processor. My Xigmatek is large enough (and has the spoiler on the back) that it cools the motherboard as well as the processor. The side fan is all you've got cooling your board otherwise it's passively cooled which would explain your temps.

I have the side 120 and 80mm fans blowing into my case as well which is another reason that even during the summer my temps for my board don't go over 38C (winter time max is ~32C). Also by switching that fan to an exhaust configuration you've changed the airflow path inside your case to one that is not optimal for cooling as you need the air to go in one general direction. Remember air/fluid follows the path of least resistance...

That more than likely is the only reason your board is now running warmer than usual. My board runs warmer (38C) now that I only run the Xigmatek on low and have a much lower cfm fan on there (less than 40cfm vs. 72cfm).

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn, I was hoping to see the ASUS and a few other boards on the egg after getting back from a cheesesteak run!

K

Btw...people would only stare at the Foxconn cuz they're jealous.  I bet it looks nice in a green dress cuz it'll bring out it's eyes.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

And then there were 3...this price trend really is looking sweet! Sadly I think it'll change when DFI and ASUS have their turns haha.

Ladies and gents I give you...Biostar 790GX!

K

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 5, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Damn 3.5 ghz on a 9850...  I would be happy if I could get mine to 3.0 ghz...
> 
> Whats the secret??



I dont think I have one hahahah...I think it must just be the luck of the chip you get ?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I dont think I have one hahahah...I think it must just be the luck of the chip you get ?



I'm thinking its all about luck also... But I'm happy with it as it is.  + my e7200 and DFI MB will be here in 2 days...mahahaha


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright. Swapped the fan around and now its just dropped 1C. I was at 45C and now its at 44C. So yea...

Im going to take a 120mm fan from my watercooling setup and hang it somewhere in the case. Where would be the best place to put /aim the fan??


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

What are you trying to cool?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Bytor said:


> What are you trying to cool?



Ah sorry, my motherboard is reading a temp of 44C. Kei was saying its not good at all. So I need to figure out how to cool it down, and quick.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

Is your case side on?

I leave mine off since its on my desk.  My MB temp is at 35c right now with a Ambient room temp of 27c and CPU idling at 32c.  I do have 3 video cards kinda blocking some air flow to that sensor I think.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, I leave it on cause I like a clean looking PC. Although its kinda cool to also have it off and show off all the parts and whatnot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey "V" here is a shot of my temps.  40+ºc for your mobo is way too much.  Did you try your default settings to see????


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, I tried all the settings I ever used, all posted back with 44C give or take 1 degree.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

hmmm weird.  You sure it was not like that before????


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

I placed a small blower house fan next to my case and my MB temp dropped to 32c..


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Hahaha, I just aimed the fan where you said bytor and its now at 37C and dropping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hahaha, I just aimed the fan where you said bytor and its now at 37C and dropping.



let us know after a few minutes how much lower it gets


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine is at 30c now.  I think the sensor is near the bottom of the MB under all my cards...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

hey Bytor, do you mind checking out post #3090 for me, just want some opinions before I go ahead an order it next week.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, Its at 32C now and STILL dropping. Video cards also have entered the 30s. Sorta...

Top/main card is bouncing between 39-40C and bottom is 36-37C!


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

V are they on Air?

Mine are idling at 30c on water.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, I have no moisture in my computer. lol


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Bytor, do you mind checking out post #3090 for me, just want some opinions before I go ahead an order it next week.



Chicken,

I'm using one of those on my CPU only loop and get great temps.  The 2900 series cards put out some good heat and I don't think it will give great temps with the CPU and GPU in the same loop with that rad.   May want to get a BIX360 or if you want to stay with a 240 rad check out the GTX240.  Its kinda high in price but it will do better than the BIX240 with both those blocks.   Look into some high CFM fans for it and mount them on shrouds in a pull setup.
But really it would do your CPU more good to have it on its own loop.

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=256&cat=90&page=1

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=4&cat=85&page=1

Drop a pair of these on it.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/deaf12suhisp.html


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, I have no moisture in my computer. lol



I have none either, but I have water in a sealed system...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Proof! Im also watching The Office.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

my mobo dropped a few degrees and my cpu as well.  What I did was I had my rad in the back spaced out.  But since I have the side of my case open the air coming out of the rear case fan is actually ambient temp.  So I put the rad on the rear case fan, with no seperation whatsoever, flush.  Rear case fan blowing into it, then another 120mm on the other side pulling out.  Seems to be working so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Chicken,
> 
> I'm using one of those on my CPU only loop and get great temps.  The 2900 series cards put out some good heat and I don't think it will give great temps with the CPU and GPU in the same loop with that rad.   May want to get a BIX360 or if you want to stay with a 240 rad check out the GTX240.  Its kinda high in price but it will do better than the BIX240 with both those blocks.   Look into some high CFM fans for it and mount them on shrouds in a pull setup.
> But really it would do your CPU more good to have it on its own loop.
> ...



The thing with me is if I get a 2nd radiator where do I mount it???? Unless I get the three fan rad.  How do you think the 3 fan rad will do with my cpu and GPu in the same loop???

By the way 150+ cfm's, thats nuts.  Are they loud, do you have them?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> The thing with me is if I get a 2nd radiator where do I mount it???? Unless I get the three fan rad.  How do you think the 3 fan rad will do with my cpu and GPu in the same loop???
> 
> By the way 150+ cfm's, thats nuts.  Are they loud, do you have them?



usually 150CFM fans are loud as hell.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll tell you I not only see my computer coolling I hear it.  The thicker rads. need higher CFM fans to pull more air.  I just ordered a pair of them for my new intel build CPU only loop.  I'm running 5 of the fans below on 2 rads and have them on a fan controller that has them running about 2/3 speed right now.   My rig sits right next to my 24" LCD monitor and does not bother me in one bit.  But I did spend the last 24 years around jet engines in the Air Force..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html

By all means you can try that BIX240 rad on both your CPU and GPU and see what temps you get.  But yes the BIX360 rad. will give you better temps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 5, 2008)

have you thought about using a Fan system that does a Pushpull?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes..

I have a buddy with a GTX480 rad setup as a push/pull and he says it works well.  But he has it standing up on his desk since its to big to mount in a case.   Space for all of that would be nuts.  
I run my BIX240 rad with 120mmx38mm fans on top of the same size shrouds.  So with that setup the thing is already 5" thick, putting another 120mmx38mm fan in push would bring it to 6 1/2" thick. That would take up some room inside any case.

My new build will have the Rad., pump and res. mounted outside the case on the back with a rad box.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I'll tell you I not only see my computer coolling I hear it.  The thicker rads. need higher CFM fans to pull more air.  I just ordered a pair of them for my new intel build CPU only loop.  I'm running 5 of the fans below on 2 rads and have them on a fan controller that has them running about 2/3 speed right now.   My rig sits right next to my 24" LCD monitor and does not bother me in one bit.  But I did spend the last 24 years around jet engines in the Air Force..
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html
> 
> By all means you can try that BIX240 rad on both your CPU and GPU and see what temps you get.  But yes the BIX360 rad. will give you better temps.



the bix360 sounds just great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> have you thought about using a Fan system that does a Pushpull?



thats probably what I'll do.  I have mine like that now.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2008)

get heatercores reviews of the '77 bonneville one says it works better thana PA360


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Would you guys think that I need that fan over the video cards to cool the mobo sensor? I lowered temps by 4-5C. Do you think I really need that fan there? Its not really the mobo thats that hot is it? Since it is right between the video cards...


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if you _need_ it there, but it can't hurt  That board might be seeing something that we are not so I'd trust it. If you have/need to just get another fan and put the other fan back where it was.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Anybody know if it was ever confirmed or denied that you can use Hybrid Crossfire with the new 790GX IGP? I'd love to be able to use the IGP when I'm just chillin instead of always using the 4850 wasting power especially when I add a 2nd. I remember hearing that it's supposed to be possible but I haven't heard anything in a while yet so I want to know before I decided on which board to go with.

If I can't do it (meaning it's confirmed not just a rumour) then I may as well go with another 790FX/SB750 if I can then I'm MOST DEFINATELY jumping on the 790GX/SB750 train! 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

Wait, what? You mean that Asus will put the SB750 on the M3A-mvp deluxe?? Like a remake? Taht would be cool. I'm also going to cut my case some more. Im going to cut the side window a little to add a 80mm fan at the bottom aimed at the video cards. I'll need to buy another fan but I think this will work out nicely after I get the details measured out and all that.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wait, what? You mean that Asus will put the SB750 on the M3A-mvp deluxe?? Like a remake? Taht would be cool. I'm also going to cut my case some more. Im going to cut the side window a little to add a 80mm fan at the bottom aimed at the video cards. I'll need to buy another fan but I think this will work out nicely after I get the details measured out and all that.



Haha, not literally! The new 790FX board from ASUS has the SB750 on it, it's almost 100% the same board that we're using now. They've done a few changes though on it which is nice (http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=12238) but it looks almost exactly the same. That's a sweet deal I think since the M3A32 is the sexiest board ever...having an SB750 makes it that much sweeter.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh yea, I found out why the boards are being shown and then not shown on newegg (and why certain ones aren't shown at all). The NDA for them isn't up until the 6th which is tomorrow so we should see them show up tomorrow though you can still order the Gigabyte ($140) today if you please. You can also get the Foxconn ($128) board by following the link that I posted yesterday otherwise it's 'hidden' on the site.

At least now we know what's really going on 

K


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 5, 2008)

To any and ALL of you that are experiencing high motherboard temps, I've got some input here:

First thing I do when I receive a new mobo is remove the NB and SB (where applicable) HS assemblies and replace the crap thermal paste with Ceramique (I *only* use Ceramique for the NB/SB chips because I believe it lasts longer, and use AS5 for the CPU) - then make sure to snug the HF assemblies back up the way they should be...I do this BEFORE I even install the board (I've not run into a DOA yet, so no reason to test the board first, although it's probably going to happen someday!)
Addressing NB/SB cooling can be a double-edged sword in itself though - do I add a fan to the NB and SB HS assemblies or what? - Here's my answer (and it's found through many, many years of testing and perfecting a theory)

I've found that case cooling is just as paramount to a successful overclock as is a good CPU HS/f assembly - mostly because case cooling will cool the CPU HS/f assembly better since it's supplying more cool air for it, as well as the other components.

Proper case airflow should 'look' like a vortex if you imagine you can see the air...and more cool air coming IN than warm air exhausting OUT proves to be most efficient because slight positive pressure in the case helps ALL the fans work at their peak efficiency vs. negative (too much CFM exhausting the case) makes the fans work harder to move the air.

In any case, moving the fans around 1 at a time, turning them around 1 at a time and testing every possible combination is the *only* way to ensure you've got the best case cooling that you can have - don't just trust the common fan placement that everyone uses (in from the front, out in the back, in from the side, etc.) - but you've also got to take each fan's CFM into account (i.e. a 120mm 40CFM fan vs. 200mm 30CFM fan - obviously the 120mm moves more air, even though it's smaller)

My motherboard's temp sits at 33*C pretty much all the time - under full load of a game or stress test may make it rise 2*C and fluctuate, but that just proves that my case cooling is working as it should (along with the replacement of the stock thermal paste with a superior product)

Anyway, I hope this helps some of you that are concerned about your temps - case cooling WILL help all the temps in your computer, including your CPU...so certainly something to think about.

Psychlone


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 5, 2008)

My PSU is blowing into my case, is that bad? I always thought it should spit the PC air out rather then pull fresh air into the case. Its not hot air at all if that helps.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 5, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I'm thinking its all about luck also... But I'm happy with it as it is.  + my e7200 and DFI MB will be here in 2 days...mahahaha



nice .will like to see what it can do..steve


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, not literally! The new 790FX board from ASUS has the SB750 on it, it's almost 100% the same board that we're using now. They've done a few changes though on it which is nice (http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=12238) but it looks almost exactly the same. That's a sweet deal I think since the M3A32 is the sexiest board ever...having an SB750 makes it that much sweeter.
> 
> K


i told ya'll about the m3a mobo being the same as what were running now about 20 pages ago... gee ppl...


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Haha, it's not quite the same as it finally has buttons for cmos and all that jazz on the board FINALLY (the 'lower' boards had this before us...). The sata connections are different too and I think a few other things. Overall it looks like a better board even without the SB750 because of the layout.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

And V...what kinda weird setup do you have that the power supply blows INTO the case instead of out? You make me scratch my head haha. 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, it's not quite the same as it finally has buttons for cmos and all that jazz on the board FINALLY (the 'lower' boards had this before us...). The sata connections are different too and I think a few other things. Overall it looks like a better board even without the SB750 because of the layout.
> 
> K


Well the NB-SB and voltage regulators are the same...(same copper cooling) gee man you know what im sayin...  i got a new toy today teehee


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh Oh Oh What'd You Get!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Random pic of the day, I was bored and looked over and saw my 'old' GeIL ram sitting there so I decided to grab my beast and take a photo of it. I may do some post processing of it later but meh I'm not a big fan of doing that. Hope you like it 

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> Oh Oh Oh What'd You Get!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Random pic of the day, I was bored and looked over and saw my 'old' GeIL ram sitting there so I decided to grab my beast and take a photo of it. I may do some post processing of it later but meh I'm not a big fan of doing that. Hope you like it
> 
> K


weeeeeeeell i told ya my cuz works for AMD outta Toronto Canada hey? well he came buy today with a X 9850 proc.... im testing it out... i find it's a volt PIG just like my other proc is but so far is liking x14 multi... and 11x NB Proc setting... 2365MHz and the mobo is at 35c..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Kei said:


> And V...what kinda weird setup do you have that the power supply blows INTO the case instead of out? You make me scratch my head haha.
> 
> K


yeah no sh^t hey... mabey they soldered the fan led's on backwards hey lol...


----------



## Srgtgoat (Aug 5, 2008)

well boys long time no hear, worked a couple of weeks on getting this chip of mine higher then 2.6g , kei a few weeks ago you had me try going down to 2 cores to see if i can get the multi up to 14x with out a crapload of voltage, well no go, never at any time can i get a boot at 14x with any combo keeping all the sb and nb settings on auto, mem set to standard as well, but this is with the vacuum air cooler i got running keeping the cpu at 36 to 38c depending on room temp, that's not to high is it? do i have a crappy chip? or is it all about my rookieness? i would like to learn more about how the nb,sb speed and volts effect ocing the chip, all researching i do and data i find is all about old boards and chips , any toughts on were i can go to learn the basics so i can truly understand what i'm doing when i change something, you guys have been a Huge help but i hate bugging about you all about the basic stuff, i what to get this, my machine is plenty fast , but thats not it! i'm always pushing things past there stock performance, weither it be mowers or motorcycles! i dig it! but this chip is frustating maybe go to the 9950 ?


thanks,   SG,


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

haha the post above me is for Kei... Happy typing mate..


----------



## Srgtgoat (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Kei, got a quick off topic question for ya thats right in your wheelhouse, ever since i got this new machine going a can't drive any added tracks in gtr2, all stock tracks are fine, tryed installing older gtr2 tracks i've downloaded, newly downloaded ones, not one will work , what happens is ,game loads fine, through the menus, hit drive and i can just sit there in the pits or i have to drive i little out of the garage and lockup! every time on nonstock game tracks, i beleve it's a  graphics issue as the center dash display never has any data in it no matter what setting i change it all the menus, and it's that way no matter what track i do, (never realized how much i used it for gear indicator), haven't tryed other games useing nonstock tracks thou, i'll give Race 07 and  F1C a go with added tracks,   thanks for your time, and sorry about the off topic question guys , no were else to turn!

SG,


----------



## Srgtgoat (Aug 5, 2008)

full, what do ya mean, you've a big help too! i learned a lot fron you as well !


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> full, what do ya mean, you've a big help too! i learned a lot fron you as well !


haha no worries Srg... just testing and having a few well deserved drinks and my typing is..... well i dont feel like typing today lol.... it's just Kei is way more detailed than me... in short im just busy man and trying to clock this biotch up to 3.7GHz.... im up to 255x14 rite now but it's a wobble wheel here mate.... pushing 42c (core) and 34 mobo temp.... @x9 HT


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Srgtgoat said:


> well boys long time no hear, worked a couple of weeks on getting this chip of mine higher then 2.6g , kei a few weeks ago you had me try going down to 2 cores to see if i can get the multi up to 14x with out a crapload of voltage, well no go, never at any time can i get a boot at 14x with any combo keeping all the sb and nb settings on auto, mem set to standard as well, but this is with the vacuum air cooler i got running keeping the cpu at 36 to 38c depending on room temp, that's not to high is it? do i have a crappy chip? or is it all about my rookieness? i would like to learn more about how the nb,sb speed and volts effect ocing the chip, all researching i do and data i find is all about old boards and chips , any toughts on were i can go to learn the basics so i can truly understand what i'm doing when i change something, you guys have been a Huge help but i hate bugging about you all about the basic stuff, i what to get this, my machine is plenty fast , but thats not it! i'm always pushing things past there stock performance, weither it be mowers or motorcycles! i dig it! but this chip is frustating maybe go to the 9950 ?
> 
> 
> thanks,   SG,


36-38 is sweet man.... hey go check PHY post in this thread... hey spent like a day and a night typing a HUGE post on o/c'n the phenom.... i think it's in the 90 ish pages in this post mate...it was a huge help for me.... i'll take a look and post the link for ya


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746&page=90 post #2244


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2008)

Cp you greedy mofo.... jj man.... so how high of clock ya at now?.... Stable?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's how i keep my NB and Memory cool... heck i can touch the memory after 20min of Prime and it's luke warm... the NB is cool as a Canadian ice burg after i took apart the NB part and cleaned away the white crappy paste and used AS5 lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Cp you greedy mofo.... jj man.... so how high of clock ya at now?.... Stable?



Why am I greedy?????  What are you reffering too??????


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why am I greedy?????  What are you reffering too??????


Your outta the box high clocks brother lol.... WTH ya think i was going on about haha..
so? how high ya getting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Your outta the box high clocks brother lol.... WTH ya think i was going on about haha..
> so? how high ya getting?




haha, guess I just got lucky with this one.


24/7 settings is 3.150GHz @ 1.328v.

benchies are at 3.3Ghz @ 1.440v. I booted last night at 3.4Ghz and ran stable enough to fail on the last calculation of Super Pi.  I think I was going to be able to do it either in the high 22's or really low 23's.  Which would have put me in the top 5 super pi in HWbot.org.

It had the juice but it had to be heat.  I restarted and went in the bios and the temp was about 50ºc, and it had time to cool down a bit.  When I get my new rad set up, i'll give it a shot, the new rad should keep it nice and cool at that voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

hey full, can you get a pic of where the pump is mounted and the reservior???  Pretty Please


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full, can you get a pic of where the pump is mounted and the reservior???  Pretty Please


sure hang on


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry of the low quality pic's CP... just ran alota miles and have low camera batteries-- no flash and got the million mile shakes lol.... if they aren't the best let me know and i'll get the wife to take the shot's for me.,.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

naw bro thats cool, great shots.  Thats how I have mine, well had.  Now i have it outside.  But when I get the new rad i'm getting new tubing and fluid, changing from green to blue .  I will then put the pump and reservoir back in the case but i'll do a much better job this time of routing stuff.  My routing now has been test and trial.  So my case is a mess.

I want to see if I get this from Koolance.  It'll be nice and being able to route the tubing like that will be nice.


http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=701


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw bro thats cool, great shots.  Thats how I have mine, well had.  Now i have it outside.  But when I get the new rad i'm getting new tubing and fluid, changing from green to blue .  I will then put the pump and reservoir back in the case but i'll do a much better job this time of routing stuff.  My routing now has been test and trial.  So my case is a mess.
> 
> I want to see if I get this from Koolance.  It'll be nice and being able to route the tubing like that will be nice.
> 
> ...


do me a favor and order non conductive fluid mate....at least when the leak occoures you dont need to fret of something fried lol.nice way of redirecting the hoses!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> do me a favor and order non conductive fluid mate....at least when the leak occoures you dont need to fret of something fried lol.nice way of redirecting the hoses!!!!!



What type of tubing do you guys reccommend?  I see so many different types.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

what a fuged up weekend guyes!!!! the wife wanted to watch a movie...(Never Back Down) over the 360 to my pc and no go!!! so i checked and checked and nada!!! so while i did a system restore..... BANG!!!!! lightning!!!! my pc wouldn't Post!! WTF i thought!! well long story short.... with all the lightning this weekend it took me 3 attempts to get the O/S up again.... :shadedshu... oh well and after i told me wife im not going to o/c..... my cuz shows up and now im back at it.... o/c'n ..... dam im worse than a crack addict lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> What type of tubing do you guys reccommend?  I see so many different types.


1/2 inch is what i ordered man.... just get a pump that pushes high head pressure.... heck my reef tank has a head pressure of 450gph @ 4ft of head pressure lol.... i think i may plumb this sucker into my rig lol.... what ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 1/2 inch is what i ordered man.... just get a pump that pushes high head pressure.... heck my reef tank has a head pressure of 450gph @ 4ft of head pressure lol.... i think i may plumb this sucker into my rig lol.... what ya think?




haha, I think i'm fine with the 3/8th ID.  Your crazy, have a ever Told you that. lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I think i'm fine with the 3/8th ID.  Your crazy, have a ever Told you that. lol.


ha ya just did!!!! and so is Kei.... V.... and that CD caldwell and his crazy nitrogen cooling set up lol.... oh and did i mention CP?.... he's the nastiest of us all with his BIG PHENOM.... hey CP where ya live bro lol!!!! (bonk) ( steals proc and run's)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ha ya just did!!!! and so is Kei.... V.... and that CD caldwell and his crazy nitrogen cooling set up lol.... oh and did i mention CP?.... he's the nastiest of us all with his BIG PHENOM.... hey CP where ya live bro lol!!!! (bonk) ( steals proc and run's)





I live in....



Africa!!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I live in....
> 
> 
> 
> Africa!!!!!!!! hehehehe


oh? ya didnt know my wife was born and raised in S.A did ya? (she's white) ppl ask sorry lol..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey CP.... i see your in Miami? ever go to the Dade county youth fair and ride the zIPPER?.... NEXT TIME TAKE  YOUR proc with ya and i'll spin the proc outta your pocket lmao.... hehe (it's all mine)


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

I know im way off topic here but ya guy's  hear of the crazy asin dude on the Gray Hound bus here in Canada that cut the Freakin head off a 22yr old guy....? It happened like 20miles from me!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP.... i see your in Miami? ever go to the Dade county youth fair and ride the zIPPER?.... NEXT TIME TAKE  YOUR proc with ya and i'll spin the proc outta your pocket lmao.... hehe (it's all mine)



ummmm, how about no, you crazy guy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I know im way off topic here but ya guy's  hear of the crazy asin dude on the Gray Hound bus here in Canada that cut the Freakin head off a 22yr old guy....? It happened like 20miles from me!!!!



no I didnt, but aht my friend is crazy, be careful, is he on the loose???  If so then you got something to worry about


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no I didnt, but aht my friend is crazy, be careful, is he on the loose???  If so then you got something to worry about


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey hey...I think I know what I'm getting 

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009067

And it's fukin brown so that makes me want it even more! (btw brown is my 2nd favorite color next to orange, but if it was orange I wouldn't buy it) The price is _sweet_ too at least the prelimanary pricing. I'm 99% sold right now, can't wait until tomorrow when all the NDA stuff is up and it's on!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hey hey...I think I know what I'm getting
> 
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009067
> 
> ...


nice but i already have mine booked Kei!.... i hate brown.... why you like this mobo man?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

i have the new Asus mobo and 2nd gen 9950 black ordered man.... M3A79-t deluxe..... $500  canadian and dominator ram too.... fu^k Ballistics dude.... Garbage high lat stick's.....:shadedshu


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Cuz it's the GX and I'm interested in doing the Hybrid Crossfire if I can, if not at least I can get native HDMI on the board unlike now (I can't use max resolution with 60Hz refresh rate because of the convertor).

The layout is nice and I don't use 4 gpu's at any time nor have plans to (didn't even back with the 3870's) 3 slots is more than enough since I can just add a 4870 or x2 and have more than enough power...but I'd end up using another 4850 anyway.

I LOVE the fact that it has PCIx1 slots which helps me out with sound card choices as I've cursed the PCI slots only on our beloved board since day 1. Of course it'll clock well and probably better than the boards (who am I kidding it's better) we have now. Same size, same pretty much everything +1.

Also dude...it's freakin brown! 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm...we can tag team the new ASUS boards and you can do the test for the FX boards while I do the tests for the GX boards perhaps? This could be a good thing really with not all of us having the exact same board.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> fu^k Ballistics dude.... Garbage high lat stick's.....:shadedshu



You know what to do with that, right? One mans 'trash' is another mans free $60 ram.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> You know what to do with that, right? One mans 'trash' is another mans free $60 ram.



mk who is going to upgrade there watercooling system soon so I can buy there old one off them  hmmmmmmm cuzz I think im getting the water bug hahahha...but ya they look really cool and cool much better than fans ...Oh ya I put up my FSB on my cpu and didnt change any volts just FSB 4 more points and got me 300 more 3dmark points..i think the FSB actually utalises the multi instead of bottlneacking itself ...Or am I wrong ?


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> I know im way off topic here but ya guy's  hear of the crazy asin dude on the Gray Hound bus here in Canada that cut the Freakin head off a 22yr old guy....? It happened like 20miles from me!!!!



thats really messed up!!!  he was slashing pieces off and eating it too!!   

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/...-in-canada-beheading-ate-flesh-of-victim.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> mk who is going to upgrade there watercooling system soon so I can buy there old one off them  hmmmmmmm cuzz I think im getting the water bug hahahha...but ya they look really cool and cool much better than fans ...Oh ya I put up my FSB on my cpu and didnt change any volts just FSB 4 more points and got me 300 more 3dmark points..i think the FSB actually utalises the multi instead of bottlneacking itself ...Or am I wrong ?



i'm only going to be getting rid of the rad, but honestly I don't reccommend it.  Just build yourself a nice little kit.  I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

FINALLY! Hello 8/6/2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ASUS*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331

*Biostar*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128

*A bag of Skittles*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352

*Foxconn*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150

I love brown! Look at that PCB board, it makes me so happy! Then again so does the price...but dude it's freakin brown! 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

No FX's have been listed yet for those waiting on one.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> No FX's have been listed yet for those waiting on one.


well the fx is the one im waiting for


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> thats really messed up!!!  he was slashing pieces off and eating it too!!
> 
> http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/...-in-canada-beheading-ate-flesh-of-victim.html


FKN Eh Jkatt.... some ppl eh?..... i feel so sorry for the 22yr o dude.... he was just starting to experience life man...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

well x chip is not bad..... i hit a max of 3.5 ghz @ 1.4750 volt 55c max (load)..... science mark hit 2289 and Mark 06 was 18650 with core @ 930 Mem @ 1010mhz.....  running games for 3hrs and still no crash....i think my mem is holding me back


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Wanna play kei?


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

3.5Ghz...I think I must be tired because I think I just read 3.5Ghz

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Aug 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> FKN Eh Jkatt.... some ppl eh?..... i feel so sorry for the 22yr o dude.... he was just starting to experience life man...




just dont be hatin' cuz im asian too!

hey Full, im able to get to 3.3 on the 9950 at 1.41v, im sure i can hit .4 or .5.  we'll see tho  
 was very stable at 3.0 @ 1.25v  this new chip is nice!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 6, 2008)

cant wait until the 45nm Parts arrive, Screw Nehalem.


----------



## Jansku07 (Aug 6, 2008)

Have you guys seen this? http://www.hardspell.com/doc/hard/79405.htm First AMD 45nm preview! Best part here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Load power consumption of proc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Idle


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure if you saw this yet Kei but newegg has a Asus 790GX, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331.  Only 5 Sata ports compared to everyone elses 6, I don't know about this one...back to the drawing board ASUS!!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 6, 2008)

Fullinfusion. Are you serious?

You have 3.5ghz. You havnt crashed. And you think your memory is "holding you back"

Im sorry but there ARE LIMITS to everything. The highest ever recorded phenom was 3.7ghz and even if you tried every kind of memory in the world, you prolly wont reach that. Quit writing all this shit off about tracers suck cause OBVIOUSLY they dont. You are at 3.5ghz and stable for three fucking hours. FYI, that pisses me off incase you cant tell.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> *A bag of Skittles*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352
> 
> K



LOL! Thats awesome. +1 Kei 

I dont understand why you like brown boards. Is it cause it sorta highlights everything else on the board cause the background is dark? I wish there were White boards. Black and White. That would be the most amazing looking board ever.


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, Ken I posted that twice last night (first from zipzoomfly and then when newegg first posted them in the early AM hours) but I actually like the ASUS board really. If you look at the back of the board they still have the extra's out back like the M3A32 board and I don't have 5 sata's to use anyway 

Ah, brown...nope V I just really like brown. My favorite colors are Orange, Brown, and Black but the only two I'd prolly buy a board in is Brown and Black. My Zune is Brown (with that cool green tint, reminds me of mint) as well cuz I thouight it was awesome they made it in that color cuz it's not normal. I don't see many people rushing to buy brown anything haha.

I do however think it makes the board look awesome because you can see the layout really really well because of the (fantastic) brown. They did add a bit of white to the board just for you though.  This year at Computex '08 that board had 1 blue PCI-E slot and *2* black PCI-E slots...they delayed it and now there is 1 blue, 1 black, and 1 white. 

I almost didn't realize it and I thought they made two 790GX boards since the regular PCI slots are white and I just thought they made 2 PCI-E slots and an extra regular PCI slot (totalling 3) but I was wrong, same board new colors.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 6, 2008)

Yea, it has a little white, but not like...all white or all white and black.

White background PCB board, with black and white slots and capacitors. oh man...makes me drool.


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

White PCB would be pretty sweet too!

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> 3.5Ghz...I think I must be tired because I think I just read 3.5Ghz
> 
> K


yeah 3.5
but it was just an over night thing.... my cuz helped clock it but he left this morning to head out to Calgary and took his chip with him... i think he was trying to prove it wasn't my mobo but just my cpu holding me back.... oh well


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

3.5 isnt to terribly hard several people on XS have them there


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

almost smoked my MSI today lol mosfets and cooler were to hot to touch if my numbers are correct it as pulling 190w lol so i modded the cooling to fix that issue











thats a 80-90CFM fan they aren't even luke warm now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2008)

cdawall, thats great man, as long as it works lol.


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, now THAT is custom cooling! I bet those temps are super sweet now.

K


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, now THAT is custom cooling! I bet those temps are super sweet now.
> 
> K



cool to the touch now


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet, but damn...now everytime you say something I'm gonna think you're screaming at me because of your new avatar 

K


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> Sweet, but damn...now everytime you say something I'm gonna think you're screaming at me because of your new avatar
> 
> K



rofl


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

update justr made another attempt on my setups life and found i can post @3.3ghz 1.5v 1.325vNB which is pulling a wonderful 223w


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, those are excellent power consumption numbers! You've got a mighty efficient dual core on your hands 

K


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> Wow, those are excellent power consumption numbers! You've got a mighty efficient dual core on your hands
> 
> K



that would be my phenom 9500 puling 223w 

no effeceint at all lol


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that would be my phenom 9500 puling 223w
> 
> no effeceint at all lol



Even sweeter! I thought you'd already sold the 9500 so I had no idea you were still chugging away at it. 223W is actually quite nice unless of course you mean idle watts then I'll call you somewhat of a pig 

I'm assuming that you're using a calculation to determine your max watts though considering the number you're saying. I thought you meant you're checking your system usage in real time like I am (currently running 155W total system) 2.6Ghz all four cores.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2008)

*Now testing...bonehead settings we didn't check before!*

I've got some interesting results coming up for you guys to go over that may (more likely WILL) help you guys get better performance out of your Phenom's. It's a pretty bonehead thing that I didn't even think about yet I do it often, just took it for granted as a setting that is of course being set.

So far so good...so VERY good. 

K

*Edit:* After you guys find out what I'm testing you'll either feel really dumb like me or you'll call me dumb because you actually remembered something I use 'often' but overlooked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

^we are waiting on ya


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 7, 2008)

If this gets me 3.0ghz kuma then I'll mail you $100. 3ghz Agena $500.

ALSO, update on my case temps. 






I think I've got it fixed and worked out now. Special thanks to Psychlone!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei! I need those results! Im freakin out, man! Im freakin out!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 7, 2008)

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=98335

Heres a link to some '8.8 beta cats' 

No one is for sure if they are better or not.


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay sadly I don't think I'll be getting the reward money from V unless you count fine print statements like "your performance will be like you have 3Ghz"? Let me know about that haha...my fingers are crossed and my wallet is open! I'm thinking new motherboard and the tab is in Vis 

K

*Edit: Put on your reading glasses for this one!*


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 7, 2008)

HAhaha, Im looking foward to what you have to show us!


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

*Testing results from "obvious" system tweaks!*

Okay so I've been a fan of changing all the little things about any system/thing to get it to run better for all my life. How I overlooked something so trivial as this while staring it dead in the damn face is completely beyond me.

When I used to run all my 3dmark tests I would go into Windows Task Manager and set that program for High Priority (never go to Realtime for risk of a crash) because it would usually yield better results. I did the samething in games especially Crysis because it was good for an extra 2-3 fps which sometimes can make the difference between playable and well...the screenshots are pretty! 

Okay so there is another option in Task Manager that's far more important and over the past few months I've COMPLETELY forgotten about it.

That option is called..._Affinity_

Highly overlooked by MANY out there as they most likely don't even know it's there nor what to do with it. Affinity is simply say ummm another word for "allowance" to make it seem easier to understand (that's not literally what it means but you get the point). This little world can *completely* change the way your programs and especially/more importantly _games_ will run.

I've been going on about the GTR2 benchmark that I made up to test my system settings and how well things are configured. As you've all seen in the past few days I did that very benchmark and scored the same result (28fps, 29fps, and 28fps) in all settings of PCI-E bus speeds. I thought nothing more of it after that except that obviously though beastly our setups are; that test is completely out of line with what would actually be a fully playable setting with anything more than a slow motion act of frustration.

Well...a little world called Affinity proved me wrong...VERY wrong! For some reason it just popped into my head that I haven't checked the Affinity on any of my games or any programs since I got this 9850BE and 4850. What affinity actually does is determine what cores any program can actually run on and what cores it cannot run on. Just because it comes that way doesn't mean that's the best way for it to run, just like all the other settings we change. So I decided to take a look at a few things starting with GTR2 of course! Remember on our Phenoms we have CPU 0,1,2, and 3 so don't think I mean 0 cpu's that's just the proper name of the core. 

*GTR2 Testing and Results*

Affinity stock
CPU *0*

Min 25  Max 35 Avg 29.772 (in car view fps)

Affinity change
CPU *2 & 3*

Min 25  Max61 Avg 44.906 (in car view fps)

Affinity stock
CPU *0*

Min 13  Max 81 Avg 42.350 (television view fps)

Affinity change
CPU *2 & 3*

Min 17 Max 109 Avg 57.589 (television view fps)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now then take a moment and let that sink in and realize that without doing any overclocking, without turning down any settings, without adding anything to your system at all...you've taken a setting that was simply a benchmark and turned it into something completely playable!

The only thing I changed between benchmark runs was the affinity of a few programs and namely GTR2's affinity from only using CPU 0 to allowing it to use only CPU's 2 and 3 instead. I changed big programs like Virus programs, Windows Vista Sidebar, Everest, and things like that to having an Affinity for only CPU's 0 and 1. You don't have to change those, and especially not all of the little programs as you'd be there all day, but the less you have running on the cores you wanna use; the better your program will run. It only takes 30 seconds to change the big programs and GTR2 and sit there for 15 seconds and you gain a HUGE amount of performance.

Notice the max frame rate changed from 35fps up to a damn near double 61fps! The average frame rate went from a not quite good enough to play 29.7fps up to a completely smooth 44.9fps!!! That's a gain of *15.2fps* just for setting the program up right and now making me have to find a new benchmark hahaha.

So that you could see that there are possibly many programs out there (especially games) I also tested Unreal Tournament 3 and meh Crysis Demo as well. The results for those...yep gains all the way around the board! Crysis went from being a complete and utter piece of pretty crap to just a pretty whatever it's name was. Unreal went from being great to being silky smooth without turning up a single setting.

Results for Crysis Demo and Unreal 3 are listed in short form meaning the top result is from stock affinity and the next result is from the changed affinity.

*Crysis Demo*

CPU 0/1  Min 0  Max 33 Avg 23.039
CPU 2/3  Min 14 Max 35 Avg 23.878

What this does not show about Crysis is that I was able to go significantly further in the game when using the tuned affinity setting because of extremely minimal stutters during play. I assure you that even though those numbers appear to be 'the same' they are VERY VERY different in how they were achieved as the tuned setting ran very smooth unlike the stock setting which was horrible.

*Unreal Tournament 3*

CPU 2/3  Min 28 Max 62 Avg 50.689 (including pre match camera flyby approx 10 sec.)
CPU all   Min 46 Max 62 Avg 58.783 (including pre match camera flyby approx 10 sec.)

Again while there is a very large gain in performance it does not show how silky smooth the game ran during play which sadly a benchmark can't show fully.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For Unreal's test I ran both tests with tweaked settings to show how well the game runs multicore (one of the only games optimized for this). There was no point showing what the stock affinity was as it would be almost exactly the same.

A special treat for you guys is that I've included the results for the core usage when playing each game at full tilt so you can see how efficient each game is coded to work. This also goes to show how horribly Crysis is optimized to run on *anything* at all including uber systems with monster clocks and cards. If the game was optimized to run then it would be almost sickening to watch in full glory. All games of course were run at their 100000000% max settings no matter how the results would look and no other system settings were changed (nor was the system reset in between games/tests).

Please pay special attention to how WELL an old NON-multicore game (GTR2) utilizes multiple cores compared to a new highly specialized Multicore game (Crysis) that hasn't been tweaked to run so well. Also note how _extremely_ well Unreal Tournament 3 utilizes multiple cores when you allow it to utilize the full processor to run. Truly this game is a testiment to how it should be done, but I've always thought that...now I have the proof to back it up. GTR2 also gained a little bit from running on all cores but not enough to bother with (1,2, and 1).

Results for 2 cores are shown for each game first, then results for 4 cores.

Enjoy and I hope this helps,

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

*Important info on above tests!*

System configuration for _all_ testing

Phenom 9850BE 2.6Ghz (all four cores)

2.0Ghz Northbridge (stock)

2.0Ghz HT Link (stock)

2Gigs Patriot Extreme Ram 1066Mhz 4-5-5-15-21 2T

ATi 4850 running at 625Mhz core 1000Mhz Memory
PCI-E 2.0 running at 16x lane width

CPU Tweak disabled

AutoXpress disabled


Also note that all test results ESPECIALLY Crysis would be higher if I put the other 2Gigs of ram in the system which would raise the minimum frame rates across the board as well as affect average frame rate. I do not run the GeIL memory anymore as I'm putting two more matching sticks of Patriot ram in the case so I've removed the GeIL and sold it.

K

*Edit:* This will not help benchmark junkies with 3dmark/SuperPi/Vantage as they're already set with affinity to all cores on a system ya greedy bitch! 

*Edit #2:* I am a dumb ass and just wasted all that space without telling you guys how to do it. Right click in the task manager on whatever process you wish to change and choose the affinity option. Then it's as simple as clicking a check box. I appologize for being a dumbass


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Okay so I've been a fan of changing all the little things about any system/thing to get it to run better for all my life. How I overlooked something so trivial as this while staring it dead in the damn face is completely beyond me.
> 
> When I used to run all my 3dmark tests I would go into Windows Task Manager and set that program for High Priority (never go to Realtime for risk of a crash) because it would usually yield better results. I did the samething in games especially Crysis because it was good for an extra 2-3 fps which sometimes can make the difference between playable and well...the screenshots are pretty!
> 
> ...



Ok did I miss how to change this affinity setting in my cards and cpu ? cuzzz I just read this whole post twice and i still dont know how to do it on my computer ? and btw great job on finding this out..and thanks for sharing now I must do it allso ..please explain for me..I mosly run et quake wars and gonna get crsis.. and im on win xp 32...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

damn Kei, that is awesome my friend.  Thank you very much for these results.  Im'ma go and try it now on GTR2 myself.  See how it feels.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok did I miss how to change this affinity setting in my cards and cpu ? cuzzz I just read this whole post twice and i still dont know how to do it on my computer ? and btw great job on finding this out..and thanks for sharing now I must do it allso ..please explain for me..I mosly run et quake wars and gonna get crsis.. and im on win xp 32...Steve



open your task manager, and then go to processes.  Right clock on the process you want to change and go to set affinity.  Then select the cores


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> open your task manager, and then go to processes.  Right clock on the process you want to change and go to set affinity.  Then select the cores



sweet thanks man...steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> sweet thanks man...steve



Anytime mate.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Anytime mate.



ok soo et quake wars allready is affinity on all cores should I leave it like that for best performence on the game?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok soo et quake wars allready is affinity on all cores should I leave it like that for best performence on the game?



try what kei did, put it on cores 2 and 3, then any other program that takes up your system performance put it on cores 0 and 1.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> try what kei did, put it on cores 2 and 3, then any other program that takes up your system performance put it on cores 0 and 1.



ok will try that..and see how she blows along...thaks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> ok will try that..and see how she blows along...thaks



me too, brb.

Post back here when you do it.  I'll do the same.  That way we can ll get some feedback.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok I ran the Crysis Benchmark with the affinity to stock.  I got a minimum of 10fps and a max of 32fps, averaged 23.7fps.  When I went to set the affinity to 2 and 3 it crashed and then it will not boot into windows.  I had to reset the bios and now I am here after it finally booted.  Guess i'll leave the testing to Kei


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

What else did you change when you did that Crysis benchmark? Did you change the Priority as well? If so leave that alone as you won't need to do that because it's gonna be pretty lonely on those cores anyway. Also in a benchmark it may not work as well which is why I said don't bother using 3dmark and things like that. You either won't get anything because it's already that way or you may get an error.

Also if you guys missed the note when I said when changing Priority NEVER EVER EVER set anything to "Realtime" as you're telling it to run 'before' (or being more important) than Windows itself which obviously will not work. Also you really have no need to change the Priority when doing Affinity as it's already gonna be one of the only things running on those cores anyway so it does nothing except make things possibly less stable.

So yea...use it for programs and games not benchmarks.

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

Also when you have a program that is already on affinity on all four cores you can set the priority to "High" or "Above Normal" for a small boost but the big gains will only be on things that aren't set to use all the processor that you have.

You can of course _TRY_ to set it to less cores and have it running basically alone on them but this may backfire (like trying 3dmark on two cores by itself...it also cuts your cpu score down to size) and it may run worse so just use Priority instead on full affinity programs/games.

K

Btw...remember those results are from a system that's basically NON overclocked so imagine how well it could run if overclocked. Add to that I'm running on only 2Gigs instead of the full 4Gigs I had in (Vista32 so it's not 100% 4Gigs but still a *large* difference is had with the extra in) so the numbers just get better and better.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok I ran the Crysis Benchmark with the affinity to stock.  I got a minimum of 10fps and a max of 32fps, averaged 23.7fps.  When I went to set the affinity to 2 and 3 it crashed and then it will not boot into windows.  I had to reset the bios and now I am here after it finally booted.  Guess i'll leave the testing to Kei



hey worked fine for me on ETQW but didnt notice anything on the high priority thing as it was allready set to all cores and I figured it would be fastest to leave it set to use all cores...steve


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm glad I could help you guys find out more about your systems and how to make them scream. 

I'm also glad I could show more people why Crysis is *NOT* the most system intensive game of all time and that it's infact just out well before it should've been. Had the game had more time with the coders it would run beautifully without having a complete monster of a system (aka $5k and up just to run it 'well'). As you can see the game barely uses 1 core when given 2 to work with, and only a bit over 1 core when given 4. That is horrible efficiency so if that was fixed/patched/updated/whatever then the game would run like a champ.

Notice GTR2 is not a game that's made for using multiple cores but damn if it doesn't try it's heart out at using every core you'll give it! That is just fantastic efficiency especially for an older game...makes Crysis look really really bad. Unreal 3 of course like Call of Duty 4 is one of if not THE best (Cod4 takes the cake though as I can't seem to get that demo to run less than 60fps ever haha) coded games ever. I think it'd run on a damn high powered calculator if it was ported down to it! The multicore efficiency for those games are through the roof and show how it's done, just like GTR2.

I overclocked the cpu/northbridge/ram and ran the GTR2 and Crysis tests again to show the difference. I did not touch the GPU at all though I added Triple Buffering to Crysis to help it out.

*Crysis*
Min 0 Max 43 Avg 32.533 (big stutter made the low fps at 0 like before)

*GTR2*
Min 31 Max 74 Avg 53.167  (in car view)
Min 13 Max 128 Avg 56.361  (television view)

As you can see GTR2 almost gained 10fps from overclocking the cpu/northbridge/ram without touching the graphics card or turning down any settings. The former hardcore benchmark now runs withing a hairs breath of 60fps (7fps away instead of the original 30/31fps away).

Sadly as I said Crysis gained nearly nothing though the numbers you see are higher...I turned the game settings for Post Processing down the Medium and left everything else on Very High as before. The post processing option GREATLY affects your fps when playing Crysis giving you an average of 5fps under normal settings. As you can see it gave 9fps which is 4 more than usual and a nice boost. Still it does nothing as I still had to turn a game setting down to do it. The game ran almost identically to the previous tests with a very very small boost (avg was still only 24fps _even with_ the large overclock). The coding for core use efficiency is the culprit here not speed! If I were to overclock the gpu you would see a gain though of course, and if you raise the resolution a bit you'll take some strain off the cpu and it'll run better but still not nearly what it should/could be.

K

*Edit:* I also ran the Sebring '08 track in GTR2 as it's basically the most demanding of the tracks out now because of an error in programing with shadows (most people turn shadows off JUST so they can actually drive the track at all). If you leave everything to full like a normal track the lowest fps I remember seeing is 16fps...overclocked. After doing the tweaks I mentioned and running the track on full settings the minimum is now 50fps (huge jump), max is 183fps, and average is 98.752. Average before is only around 30fps maybe 40 if you're really lucky which still wouldn't be playable as it rises and drops so much. Now it doesn't even matter, best part is that those were the "in car view" numbers so that's what you'd actually see. They match the television replay view for min fps (50) which is awesome though that view max is 217, and average is 123.301 (fukin wow).


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

Clocks for the 'retest' are as follows...

Phenom 9850BE 2.996Ghz (214*14x)
2.354Ghz Northbridge (11x)
2.140Ghz HT Link (10x)
2Gigs Patriot Extreme Ram 1141Mhz 4-5-5-15-21 2T
CPU Tweak enabled


The rest of the settings from before (stock) were untouched as this is a cpu test only.

ATi 4850 running at 625Mhz core 1000Mhz Memory
PCI-E 2.0 running at 16x lane width
AutoXpress disabled

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

And with that I'm gonna get some well deserved sleep 

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Clocks for the 'retest' are as follows...
> 
> Phenom 9850BE 2.996Ghz (214*14x)
> 2.354Ghz Northbridge (11x)
> ...



I see you have cpu tweek enabled there..is that a good thing ? didnt you say to turn it off?..thanks..Steve


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

I only enabled it because I was benchmarking (these tests) I just wanted to show the max cpu everything. I would never actually run it when playing a game as it's a waste of power and heat, so yes keep it off unless you're benchmarking and can afford the heat.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> I only enabled it because I was benchmarking (these tests) I just wanted to show the max cpu everything. I would never actually run it when playing a game as it's a waste of power and heat, so yes keep it off unless you're benchmarking and can afford the heat.
> 
> K



ohhhh ok got ya..thanks for quick reply...one other thing I have a question about is this..I allready posted this in the ati forum spot but but wanted you guys to read it for sure..

ok when running game ETQW It shows the cpu activity in overdrive as both cards usually at like 95 to 98 % activity...that seems pretty hight dont it ? there must be something going on here thats not right..how could it be using darn near %100 activity on both cards just standing there or walking without anything even happening in game ? do youre cards do this while in game ?


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

That's a good thing, if it was using less than that you'd have a performance drop. It just means that it's using all of your cards fully and not only a card and a half or less. Some games don't fully utilize the newer cards and some do, it depends on how intensive the game is and how good the coding is for that. If you only had a single 4850 like me it will do the samething.

Relax 95-98% is a GREAT thing 

Sleep well

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> That's a good thing, if it was using less than that you'd have a performance drop. It just means that it's using all of your cards fully and not only a card and a half or less. Some games don't fully utilize the newer cards and some do, it depends on how intensive the game is and how good the coding is for that. If you only had a single 4850 like me it will do the samething.
> 
> Relax 95-98% is a GREAT thing
> 
> ...



ok great thanks man...have good sleepy night..steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2008)

Kei said:


> Also when you have a program that is already on affinity on all four cores you can set the priority to "High" or "Above Normal" for a small boost but the big gains will only be on things that aren't set to use all the processor that you have.
> 
> You can of course _TRY_ to set it to less cores and have it running basically alone on them but this may backfire (like trying 3dmark on two cores by itself...it also cuts your cpu score down to size) and it may run worse so just use Priority instead on full affinity programs/games.
> 
> ...



I'll actually try that on then on GTR2 or the actualy crysis game later today.  I gotta see what I do, I blew a tire yesterday and I got no ride to work, my spare sucks ass, I don't want to risk it to work.  So I gotta see if I can get a hold off somebody to go get the new tires.  Freaking sucks.

edit:  by the way, I didn't touch the priority.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 7, 2008)

One day, Steve, there will be a computer that you can set the FPS you want and the PC will only stress itself to that FPS. No more of this wasted 50-200FPS. 

Half-life games aka steam engine is a joke now with today's PCs. I can get on CSS or ZPS and get ridiculous FPS and its total overkill. I cant see the difference between 31FPS and 60 FPS so why push the PC that hard? Its not the PCs fault...Well actually it is cause it doesnt know better. So really the designers and programmers fault. But what I'm getting at is that till larrabee is out and causing a disturbance amongst ATI and Nvidiot, there will not be a way to run a PC only as hard as you want it to. Otherwise videocards are going to go 100% full throttle on games.

Im lazy this morning and didnt proofread. Enjoy. 

Oh and thanks Kei for the Affinity thing. Not quite what I was thinking you were going to pull out of your hat but great info anyways! Thumbs up!


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha, actually V there area a few games out there that already limit the max number of frames that can be shown regardless of what your system is. It'd be nice if a lot more games did that as it'd cut down on problems and wasted usage. Also you can most definately see the difference between 31fps and 60fps, but you can't see the difference between 80fps and 120fps. 

You did good without a proof read. A+ 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 7, 2008)

lol, ok thank you! Well there may be a certain 'smooth' factor to 60 FPS then 31 but under 31 is when things start to get annoying.

brb

Ok, back. xD

But yes, Larrabee will be awesome. I will have to try out an intel brand video card. Mostly cause of some of the really good things that they are adding. 

Heres a few copy paste things from TPU's news article.

Larrabee also includes a select few fixed function logic blocks to support graphics and other applications. These units are carefully chosen to balance strong performance per watt, yet contribute to the flexibility and programmability of the architecture. 
     - Huge + in my book.

Larrabee features task scheduling which is performed entirely with software, rather than in fixed function logic. Therefore rendering pipelines and other complex software systems can adjust their resource scheduling based each workload's unique computing demand.
     - Another huge +.

The Larrabee architecture supports four execution threads per core with separate register sets per thread. This allows the use of a simple efficient in-order pipeline, but retains many of the latency-hiding benefits of more complex out-of-order pipelines when running highly parallel applications.
     - Does this mean its running like intel's duos? IE, two cores but four thread. Except its one core and four threads?

The Larrabee architecture uses a 1024 bits-wide, bi-directional ring network (i.e., 512 bits in each direction) to allow agents to communicate with each other in low latency manner resulting in super fast communication between cores.
      - ...Not sure what our currect cards are but if it was the same...would they mention it? This must be an improvement over our current stuff.

Source : http://www.techpowerup.com/67530/Intel_Details_Larrabee.html
================

So Im looking forward to more info on these cards. Either way it goes, its a third competitor and that always means faster and better cards!


----------



## Srgtgoat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey full thanks for the link ocing info on the previous pages, i been given it a read, Awsome numbers 255 14x, holy cr@p!!  i'm going to give this chip one more chance, if not then it's a 9950 for me, got a new case and coling to built as well , so what do ya think will be the next best chipset FX or GX ?? may give one of those new boards a shot as well, here's a quick question changeing board and chip can it be done without refortmat and reinstall os? never tryed it but someone told me, no prob.


Kei love the research! going to give Affinity a shot in gtr2, hey did you see my post about the gtr2 trouble i'm haveing?   thanks for all your time


SG,


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry I must've overlooked your GTR2 issue, if you don't mind what was it again?

As for which boards will be the best GX or FX well if you're just looking for max speed and slots then the FX will win hands down. However if you're looking for max speed and don't mind having less slots then the GX will do you just fine. That's basically what it boils down to in a nutshell. I've already seen a GX board do 3.3Ghz with a 9850BE so it's no slouch in the speed department it just has less slots and trades that for IGP.

K


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 8, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> One day, Steve, there will be a computer that you can set the FPS you want and the PC will only stress itself to that FPS. No more of this wasted 50-200FPS.
> 
> Half-life games aka steam engine is a joke now with today's PCs. I can get on CSS or ZPS and get ridiculous FPS and its total overkill. I cant see the difference between 31FPS and 60 FPS so why push the PC that hard? Its not the PCs fault...Well actually it is cause it doesnt know better. So really the designers and programmers fault. But what I'm getting at is that till larrabee is out and causing a disturbance amongst ATI and Nvidiot, there will not be a way to run a PC only as hard as you want it to. Otherwise videocards are going to go 100% full throttle on games.
> 
> ...




that will be nice to be able to set the fps ,cool...steve


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 8, 2008)

New info on ocworkbench.com about the 790GX - HERE (just scroll down and read the several reviews/previews/articles)

This is killing me now - I've GOT to see some benchmarks between the different NB chipsets now!!!!! (now?.....now???...........NOW?????)

Found a bit of information, but no comparative analysis yet:






 from Bit-tech.net

*EDIT:*
And finally, some spex on the 790FX/SB750 (unfortunately from Foxconn and not ASUS like I'd hoped, but I'm sure they're damn near the same exact board)
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/Product/Motherboard/Digitallife08/index_A79A-S.htm




(anyone with any Foxconn BIOS experience?? What BIOS do they use?  Award??????

Psychlone


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys do you know what I should set these settings to for my setup ? I read the post already by psyhclone on oc this mobo and cpu but it didnt say what to do with these settings...

Hyper Transport Configuration
..Isochronous Flow-Control Mode [Enabled] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables * see footnotes
..HT Link Tristate [CAD/CTL/CLK] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables * see footnotes
..UnitID Clumping [UnitID 2/3&B/C] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables * see footnotes
..2xLCLK Mode [Disabled]


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 8, 2008)

^ Leave 'em all DISABLED Steve...

Psychlone


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 8, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> ^ Leave 'em all DISABLED Steve...
> 
> Psychlone



Ok so are they default disabled? if so I odnt have to do anything..thanks man,,,Steve


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anybody else smell vinegar?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok guys, here is a screenshot of the new radiator set up.  I'm ordering tomorrow so any suggestions need to be made tonight.  Let me know  I will use my thermal take pump and reservoir for now.  Shortly I will also get a 4870x2 so I will only be cooling my cpu then as there will most likely not be any water blocks for it right away.  Then if I cool the card (s) I will get another loop, but this will be in a full tower so I'll have the space.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=45;t=000113;p=5

biostar 790GX


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok guys, here is a screenshot of the new radiator set up.  I'm ordering tomorrow so any suggestions need to be made tonight.  Let me know  I will use my thermal take pump and reservoir for now.  Shortly I will also get a 4870x2 so I will only be cooling my cpu then as there will most likely not be any water blocks for it right away.  Then if I cool the card (s) I will get another loop, but this will be in a full tower so I'll have the space.



and when you get all new parts you can sell me ur old one hmmmmmm


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> very large post about quad core usage




just to add two cents in that may help explain this, regardless of games video card drivers are multithreaded and have been for some time. you can get FPS boosts simply from that (and this is why changing a games affinity and testing shows a neglibigle gain sometimes as these testers failed to stop everything ELSE using those two cores)


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for that, but I understood what was going on I was just stating that everybody should take a look at some of their programs just in case they're leaving performance on the table. You know how people are  they think they've hit a wall and rush out to buy something else to "fix" the problem (Crysis) only to find it's still the same. All they had to do was use everything they had already...well except for Crysis which won't bother to use it anyway.

K


----------



## Srgtgoat (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Kei, got a quick off topic question for ya thats right in your wheelhouse, ever since i got this new machine going a can't drive any added tracks in gtr2, all stock tracks are fine, tryed installing older gtr2 tracks i've downloaded, newly downloaded ones, not one will work , what happens is ,game loads fine, through the menus, hit drive and i can just sit there in the pits or i have to drive i little out of the garage and lockup! every time on nonstock game tracks, i beleve it's a graphics issue as the center dash display never has any data in it no matter what setting i change it all the menus, and it's that way no matter what track i do, (never realized how much i used it for gear indicator), haven't tryed other games useing nonstock tracks thou, i'll give Race 07 and F1C a go with added tracks, thanks for your time, and sorry about the off topic question guys , no were else to turn!

SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 8, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=67823

Heheh, check this out. intel people with 4850s getting weak 3dmark06 scores. Phenoms are teh shit for gaming. I benched my agena setup with 2.7ghz with clocked cards at 850, 1200.

14.3k

They run a quad at 3.7ghz with a 4850 and only 11.7k. And when you compair Kei's 3dmark scores, theres a huge embarrassment. 

Sorry for bringing this up. But I had fun. AMD > intel.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahahaha...V throws rocks 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

This is really weird to see though as the very reason I joined this forum was to help the Phenom guys out getting their Phenom's setup.

First thread I ever replied to.....

"What's up with my 3dmark score?"
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53960&highlight=Phenom+low+3dmark

Couldn't take it anymore watching all the misinformation being spread and ridiculous reasons people gave for why a Phenom would't be running 'correctly'. I'm sure you can think of the reasons people would give without any thought. Well many many posts later I think I may have fixed that 

I was even searching the AMD Processor forums on their main page and there is a crosslink to my testing on PCI-E lane width differences. I even show up on Google now when you search Phenom without too much effort at all.

1101 posts later...I think it's working and I feel proud 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 8, 2008)

I bring the hate sometimes. I think its due to me listening to my metal collection this morning.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Clarification! No that does not mean I'm going to go out and buy an Intel based system and start another revolution...they've got enough people to take care of that already. 

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah, well then V may I suggest listening to Led Zepplin's "Rain Song" or Pink Floyd's "Shine on you crazy Diamond"? They should mellow you out pretty quick 

I'm listening to 30 Seconds to Mars right now but just finished Alamo Race Track.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sarge, I think maybe it'd be a good idea to uninstall the game completely and reinstall it. It sounds like something you have in there is causing a conflict of some sort. Try that and let me know...if not I have other ideas.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 8, 2008)

HAhaha, I could try it out on my pc in the front room. Its a ... e...hold on...Q! Q6600. 

As you can tell, I dont care much about that pc.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahahaha, Front Room.........it's the new back room.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Holy $hit! I'm going through that thread now to see if I can help but wow! His score with a 3.7Ghz monster is lower than mine when everything is 100% stock!!! 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 8, 2008)

rofl, exactly! 

I'm going to play some COD4. I'll be back to check recent posts soon.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2008)

Meh, he's using beta drives n/m I'm not going in there.

K <---doesn't believe in beta drivers


----------



## atlantis6789 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> This is really weird to see though as the very reason I joined this forum was to help the Phenom guys out getting their Phenom's setup.
> 
> First thread I ever replied to.....
> 
> ...



hello me gain i have a reason for you as to why some poeple are haveing troble overclocking there 9850,after the first ship ment it seems to me that amd held back all the chips that would clock over 3.0ghz untill thay had built up stock and in the mean time thay use cores that would only go 10percent over standard.just so thay could use them for the new 2.6ghz core which is now what i am useing and have put my other on ebay,nice marketing ploy.
now running at 3.3 (16.5x200) core voltage 1.42 stable as fuck  little high on temp at 47c but not to bad,now useing two 9800gtx+ would give you my 3dmark scoure dut 3dmark keeps crashing on me and vantage as well last test was at 3258 on vantage 10845, but at 3.3 it just crashes if you have eney idears there always well come


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 8, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ah, well then V may I suggest listening to Led Zepplin's "Rain Song" or Pink Floyd's "Shine on you crazy Diamond"? They should mellow you out pretty quick
> 
> I'm listening to 30 Seconds to Mars right now but just finished Alamo Race Track.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Listen to some Sleeping Giant-Mastadon.  If I was a stoner again that would be my song!  

Kei, I got my OCZ Vendetta 2 the other day but can't install it right now...Antec Solo case not big enough(you don't hear that everyday!).  Soon I'll have my CM690 case done and will throw up a review of the heatsink.  All I can say, that heatsink is HUGE compared to the Zalman 9500A.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 8, 2008)

atlantis6789 said:


> hello me gain i have a reason for you as to why some poeple are haveing troble overclocking there 9850,after the first ship ment it seems to me that amd held back all the chips that would clock over 3.0ghz untill thay had built up stock and in the mean time thay use cores that would only go 10percent over standard.just so thay could use them for the new 2.6ghz core which is now what i am useing and have put my other on ebay,nice marketing ploy.
> now running at 3.3 (16.5x200) core voltage 1.42 stable as fuck  little high on temp at 47c but not to bad,now useing two 9800gtx+ would give you my 3dmark scoure dut 3dmark keeps crashing on me and vantage as well last test was at 3258 on vantage 10845, but at 3.3 it just crashes if you have eney idears there always well come



The program crashes or your PC crashes? Both are most likely related to the overclock. If its the PC crashing then add more volts or back it down to 3.2ghz. If its the program crashing then it could be a huge number of things. When I underclock too low with what I thought was enough volts, I would sometimes get programs crashing. I just bumped DDR and NB volts up .2v and presto...That did the trick for me. Cant say it will do the same for you but we'll be more then happy to help.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 8, 2008)

Hell yes, Ken! lol

The Zalman 9500A is pretty small compared to its brethren 9700. 

9500 = 90mm fan

9700 = 110mm fan

xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2008)

anybody wanna help me out with post #3265.  I'm about to order in an hour.  Any last minute suggestions????


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> anybody wanna help me out with post #3265.  I'm about to order in an hour.  Any last minute suggestions????



I will PM you the shipping address.


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2008)

*First 790FX/SB750 on newegg *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149

The time is finally upon us friends 

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 9, 2008)

Like a hawk, Kei.

I'm waiting for 45nm Phenoms. I dont want to get this and find out my chip still sucks and cant get past 2.6ghz. 

Time will come for awesomeness soon enough. Till then, you guys try it out and give me the infos.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2008)

I will be getting the 45nm also.  I will wait a bit after they come out though.  Wouldnt want to get one of the first ones.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 9, 2008)

@ Kei:  You going for the Foxconn??  I'm really curious about which BIOS they use and their layout.
I'm so used to ASUS that I don't want to have to relearn everything I know now, and I'm really stubborn too!  But, as soon as I see some comparative benchmarks between that Foxconn 790FX/SB750 and *ANY* 780G or GX/SB750, then I'll be all over the better of the two - but I'm hedging my bet on the 790FX/SB750 - their PCI-E links are the full x16, even in CF (except anything more than 2 cards, which is expected) - and there's something about that PCI-E link difference that's the key to which one (790 or 780) is going to overclock better.

Psychlone


----------



## nanohead (Aug 9, 2008)

Kei said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
> 
> The time is finally upon us friends
> 
> K



I want one of these so bad, but Foxconn?   I dunno.   They are great at hardware (heck, they make half the motherboards on the planet for everyone else), but I'm with Psychlone on this one.   The BIOS developers at Foxconn ain't the best (yet?).    

I really want the DFI, but if they dawdle too long, then I might have to buy something else.   I had the Asus M3A32-MVP (caught fire, I hated it), the MSI K9A2 Platinum (fried its voltage section when I overclocked, which was common to 1.0 boards) and then the DFI 790FX-M2R.  The DFI is like a battle tank.  You could hit it with a hammer and the hammer would break     But in reality, Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, etc are all fine...... So I may break down and lose control      I'm sure the Asus would be fine this time, as all you guys had good luck.   I bought mine the HOUR it showed up on newegg last year.   It was trouble from the moment I powered it up, but it was probably my example.

I had a Foxconn Nforce 590 board for a while (which was IDENTICAL to the EVGA, BFG, etc)  It was ok hardware wise, but the BIOS was disorganized compared to the other major manufacturers.   That was 2 years ago, so they may have matured somewhat.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

I personnally would rather have a Foxconn than an ECS though so hopefully ECS doesn't grace us with another "Extreme" or "Black" board, that would make the Foxconn look really good! Extreme my ASS(ranting about the ECS KA3-MVP Extreme piece of shit)!


----------



## nanohead (Aug 9, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I personnally would rather have a Foxconn than an ECS though so hopefully ECS doesn't grace us with another "Extreme" or "Black" board, that would make the Foxconn look really good! Extreme my ASS(ranting about the ECS KA3-MVP Extreme piece of shit)!



Yeah, I'm with you there....   I had really good luck with ECS OEM style boards over the years, but anything more than that, fuggedaboudit.    

Funny thing about Foxconn, they make nearly EVERY Cisco router, Brocade switch, EVERY iPHONE, IPod, Mac Mini, Xbox, Wii, PS3, Cell phones for Motorola, Nokia, Sony Ericsson, motherboards for Dell and HP, plus a ZILLION other things.

Those guys are awesome hardware builders.   But most of the software for the things they build is done either in the US (silicon valley) or India (Bangalore, Chennai or Hyderabad) by the Apples/Ciscos/Brocades/Microsofts or the world.

Its rumored that they've pinched some firmware developers from Universal Abit, but who knows.   That Black Ops creature they built is a true mutant, but its had severe teething problems....     

Whats interesting is too, that they price routinely 15-20% less than the big name brand mobo builders.   Very seductive...   very seductive indeed


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2008)

^ nanohead... they also made the IDE/sata cables for my asus mobos


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

I was just going to say that Mussels!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 9, 2008)

I jsut got back from the vet. My cat just cost me 199 bucks. Kinda odd if you ask me. $199 for rabies vac and to fix his ear mites. Its like a sell of something haha.

So yea, Im down 200 bucks. >.<

Other news, I tried the affinity thing, and I checked the cores used for COD4 multiplayer and it was using all four cores. I turned off one core and now maps load faster. Isnt that weird?!? 

Also, I wanted to test something but I dont know how to test it. Which is faster and easier on energy costs? 2.5ghz Kuma or 1.8ghz Agena?? I think both will use about the same voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2008)

damn dude sorry to hear about your cat..

.. and your wallet also. 

I think Kei can probably answer that questions the best, he's probably triend even running that thing with half a core or something LOL.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2008)

Boy this Intel Q9770 really clocks out well.... paired with the Asus Striker Extreme....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I jsut got back from the vet. My cat just cost me 199 bucks. Kinda odd if you ask me. $199 for rabies vac and to fix his ear mites. Its like a sell of something haha.
> 
> So yea, Im down 200 bucks. >.<
> 
> ...


yeah me to bro... that really blows man.... and WTF? 200 skins for a mite removal and drops and rabies? shit the vet at the border does rabies for free for the locals.... you got RIPPED!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, he got all his shots. Kitty leukemia, Feline HIV, and rabies. Also bloodwork for heartworms, and other pests, and again, the ear mites. So yea, that came to $199. 

I talked to my dad and he said I paid too much as well. I've got another cat thats going up there soon too. Shes 17 years old though so Im just getting the ear mites removed. Shes an all indoor cat and other wise ok. I dont think she'll need all the rest of the things I got for the other cat. And after the two cats are done, I've got two dogs. >.<

So $1100 later...I'll have all my pets happy and healthy. Hopefully that is. 

Boy, its going to take some time to recover from all this haha.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Dam bro just buy the mite drops and do it your self!!!! that's all i did and Kitty is healthy as hell


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam bro just buy the mite drops and do it your self!!!! that's all i did and Kitty is healthy as hell



your kitten smells like sulphur and lava, and you think its healthy?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey, fellas. I need some help. I just played guitar hero 3 for the first time since I got my second 3870. I noticed every 4-5 seconds, there is a very small stutter. I remember Kei and someone else talking about microstuttering but how do I fix it? I'm not sure its even that. COD4 runs flawlessly, Grid is fine, and SDK build with its mods are fine. Only GH3, that I've noticed. Any ideas?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> your kitten smells like sulphur and lava, and you think its healthy?


depends mate! the 5 dollar stuff is what you describe.... i buy the 20 dollar stuff.... happy!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just drown him, it's cheaper and then you won't have to worry about buying him food.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Just drown him, it's cheaper and then you won't have to worry about buying him food.


STFUS!!!! your an ass mate!!!! here


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, I know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2008)

ozzman, that was just EVIL!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anybody in here beat Crysis?????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2008)

hey guys check this out.  Some one posted a aquamark score with dual 4870x2's in CF.  Looks like it compared very well against all the other cards.  They were overclocked from the looks of it.


http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=761007


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2008)

guys check this review about the 4870x2.  It blows all of nvidias top cards away.


http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=590&type=expert&pid=1


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Hey, fellas. I need some help. I just played guitar hero 3 for the first time since I got my second 3870. I noticed every 4-5 seconds, there is a very small stutter. I remember Kei and someone else talking about microstuttering but how do I fix it? I'm not sure its even that. COD4 runs flawlessly, Grid is fine, and SDK build with its mods are fine. Only GH3, that I've noticed. Any ideas?



I had the same exact issue as you have.  I messed and messed with the SOB game for a week due to my daughter wanted to play it(gotta make her happy!).  I then installed it on my XP Pro 32-bit partition and haven't seen the issue since.  I never tried compatibility mode in Vista 64 and right now I don't have Vista 64 due to the Marvell raid crapped on me and I don't feel like reinstalling an OS right now.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys check this review about the 4870x2.  It blows all of nvidias top cards away.
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=590&type=expert&pid=1



God, that card looks awesome.  Too bad my 22" LCD limits me to 1680x1050 so the card wouldn't be worth it.  Maybe when the 58xx series come out I'll by a 28" or 30" LCD,if the Girlfriend would let me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> God, that card looks awesome.  Too bad my 22" LCD limits me to 1680x1050 so the card wouldn't be worth it.  Maybe when the 58xx series come out I'll by a 28" or 30" LCD,if the Girlfriend would let me.



yeah, to take full advantage of that card you need to run it at high res.  However, even on low res, it still owns the nvidia ones in like all tests except one I think.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Has anybody in here beat Crysis?????



Yeah, I have a few times, did you want to know anything about the ending. I still have my first save game from the final boss, just if you're interested.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yeah, I have a few times, did you want to know anything about the ending. I still have my first save game from the final boss, just if you're interested.



Naw I was just asking, I already beat the game, yesterday to be exact.  The game is awesome, I didn't' get enough of it.  Thank god Warhead is coming out soon.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys check this review about the 4870x2.  It blows all of nvidias top cards away.
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=590&type=expert&pid=1



There is no retail 4870X2 as of yet - either that was an engineering sample, or someone broke NDA to post those scores, in which case, the latter will end in court and the yanking of their official review status.

On a lighter note, the 4870X2 cards are torching everything in their path - I knew that ATi was waiting to pull out their big guns when no one was expecting it...and they have.
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/745/1/
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,653537/Reviews/Radeon_HD_4870_X2_reviewed/?page=6
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=588&pageid=1
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3354&p=1
http://techreport.com/articles.x/15105
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=14178
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=590
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTUzMSwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2325444,00.asp
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-x2-preview/

Plenty of info out there that shows just how killer the new X2 is going to be...

And, part of the reason I'm holding out for a 790FX/SB750 from ASUS - 4 PCI-E x16 links for 2 4870X2 in CF... 

Psychlone

EDIT:  *AND* Sideport addressing has been disabled via software (drivers) for all the X2 cards until ATi decides it needs to enable it, increasing it's throughput tremendously (keeping in mind that EVERY bench you see isn't using the additional sideport memory and communication between...so when it's enabled via low-level drivers, it's going to be 33% quicker from what I can make out)








			
				Hilbert Hagedoorn said:
			
		

> Actually Sideport is disabled on a software level ATM, but the PCIe bridge chip should be boasting interesting results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

^me too, i'm dying to get two of them in quad fire.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

Out of all the temperature monitoring software out there what would be the most accurate? im using core temp... pc probe 2... AOD... hardware monitor.... and Occt stress also has a temp monitor built in....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> There is no retail 4870X2 as of yet - either that was an engineering sample, or someone broke NDA to post those scores, in which case, the latter will end in court and the yanking of their official review status.
> 
> On a lighter note, the 4870X2 cards are torching everything in their path - I knew that ATi was waiting to pull out their big guns when no one was expecting it...and they have.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/745/1/
> ...



WOW that's just Crazy man!!!! but i gotta wait for the next gpu to come out this coming year..... ah i gotta be strong!!!


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Out of all the temperature monitoring software out there what would be the most accurate? im using core temp... pc probe 2... AOD... hardware monitor.... and Occt stress also has a temp monitor built in....



My vote goes with Everest in my experience, I don't like Core Temp at all as it hasn't played well with some settings (processor speed).

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Out of all the temperature monitoring software out there what would be the most accurate? im using core temp... pc probe 2... AOD... hardware monitor.... and Occt stress also has a temp monitor built in....



I say PC probe, and everest


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 11, 2008)

PC Probe has been the most reliable one for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

^ for me as well.

Guys one questions, am I supposed to notice any performance differences going from Xp 64-bit to vista 64-bit????


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

don't know....some say gaming is better in xp but i have no problems using vista... i just love Vista now after the SP1 install.... it looks way sexier than xp hehe


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2008)

Going back to XP after having Vista feels so archaic.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2008)

hey i want to download Everest but it says it's only for Windows 2000/XP/2003 any suggestions ppl?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 11, 2008)

I really didn't get a chance to test to see if there was a performance benefit to XP 64-bit over Vista 64-bit cause I had issues with Half Life 2 Ep 2 and NFS Pro Street not working right(stuttering and random pauses) but in Vista 64 no issues at all.  The only game in Vista I have problems is GH III.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the response.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey i want to download Everest but it says it's only for Windows 2000/XP/2003 any suggestions ppl?



I got it from this link, i am now running vista 64 bit, and it works just fine


http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=3&ps=UE&lang=en


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2008)

batmang said:


> Going back to XP after having Vista feels so archaic.



hey batmang, nice SRT-4.  I owned one about a year ago.

http://www.srtforums.com/forums/f41/my-srt-4-buddies-gti-buddies-is300-330187/

THe pics are nice as heck, by the way the rig is nice too!!!  Very clean set up.


----------



## servermonkey (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah so i melted my phenom.....

now running a x2 5k be @ 3.2


----------



## servermonkey (Aug 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> don't know....some say gaming is better in xp but i have no problems using vista... i just love Vista now after the SP1 install.... it looks way sexier than xp hehe



how are your oc's in vista sp1?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> yeah so i melted my phenom.....
> 
> now running a x2 5k be @ 3.2



how the heck did that happen dude, that sucks!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> how are your oc's in vista sp1?


as good as it gets using a PIG of a processor (high volt's).... was using bios 1202 for a week and had troubles getting stable at anything higher than 3.01ghz using prime 95... sooo today went back to 0801..... playing with proc NB volt and nb pll volt im running 3.2GHz all day.... oh and Grid rocks!!!! that's my next game purchase


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> yeah so i melted my phenom.....
> 
> now running a x2 5k be @ 3.2



 dumb azz lol... jj mate... so how ya do that?... heck i had my 9850 using air @ 90-92c running Pc Mark06... under the cpu test and she still humms rite along..(knock on wood)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> dumb azz lol... jj mate... so how ya do that?... heck i had my 9850 using air @ 90-92c running Pc Mark06... under the cpu test and she still humms rite along..(knock on wood)



and then you still want to come steal my 9850????


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> and then you still want to come steal my 9850????


YUP haha.... cant have enough Phenom cpu's in the house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> YUP haha.... cant have enough Phenom cpu's in the house



you're insane lol.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> dumb azz lol... jj mate... so how ya do that?... heck i had my 9850 using air @ 90-92c running Pc Mark06... under the cpu test and she still humms rite along..(knock on wood)



how the hell you fry ur phenom man...? let me know so I dont do it hahahahahahaha


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 12, 2008)

My friend and I just bought a new rig for him. I talked him into this...

Foxconn 790FX board with 750SB. ( I'll let you guys know about the BIOS)

9950BE phenom.

8gigs of patriot memory PC2-8500

TWO...two fucking Diamond 4870x2...

He bought two...over 1k right there...

Two raptor 74gig harddrives for raid and one WD 1TB storage drive.

Asus Xonar 7.1 sound card

Xigmatek 1200W power supply

All to go inside an Antec 900 case.

After I made my PC he started saving all his money for a rig to consume mine. I think he did...

He spent just under $3000. Got it all from Newegg and three day shipping. We'll be putting it together late this week or early next week.


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2008)

....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 12, 2008)

Niccccccccccce!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea, I know what you mean Kei.

Ever since we're met, we've always had this thing about who has the better PC. I've always won for 95% the time. I think he has finally taken the cup. Theres no way at the moment I can top that at all lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

hey guys, got a problem, need your  help ASAP.

My computer everytime I go to work when it comes back it has restarted.  Very randomly it restarts while use.  Like it its not stable.  However I can game for hours, stress test it and it doesn't crash.  WHat can be causing this, its getting on my last nerve!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> My friend and I just bought a new rig for him. I talked him into this...
> 
> Foxconn 790FX board with 750SB. ( I'll let you guys know about the BIOS)
> 
> ...





Damn dude, sick.

I think I will settle for a 4870.  The 4870x2 really shines at higher resolutions which I will not run due to me running a 22" monitor.  However if anything down the road a few months after I purchase the 4870 (will be buying soon) then I can get a 2nd one.  So I think i'll be fine.


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd suggest that if you haven't been having any power outages lately to drop the speed on your system just a bit and continue on the same when you go to work. See if it restarts again after dropping the speed (leave the voltage the same) a bit. If it doesn't then it was the setting if it does then it's something else.

When it restarts do you get the Windows message saying a critical error happened or whatever (the usual message that pops up when you bsod or reset w/o shutting down properly)? If you are getting that message then it was something that made it reset.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> I'd suggest that if you haven't been having any power outages lately to drop the speed on your system just a bit and continue on the same when you go to work. See if it restarts again after dropping the speed (leave the voltage the same) a bit. If it doesn't then it was the setting if it does then it's something else.
> 
> When it restarts do you get the Windows message saying a critical error happened or whatever (the usual message that pops up when you bsod or reset w/o shutting down properly)? If you are getting that message then it was something that made it reset.
> 
> K



I have before, but not all times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> I'd suggest that if you haven't been having any power outages lately to drop the speed on your system just a bit and continue on the same when you go to work. See if it restarts again after dropping the speed (leave the voltage the same) a bit. If it doesn't then it was the setting if it does then it's something else.
> 
> When it restarts do you get the Windows message saying a critical error happened or whatever (the usual message that pops up when you bsod or reset w/o shutting down properly)? If you are getting that message then it was something that made it reset.
> 
> K



If it does it again, I will put it back to default settings 100% and run it like that for a while and see.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> If it does it again, I will put it back to default settings 100% and run it like that for a while and see.



Hey chiken patty..Ive been having the same problem the past 4 or 5 days ..but mine will sometimes go to black screen or fully reboot without any error messeges..Ive trued lowering oc settings and giving the proc more volts but still is occuring..even did system recovery and all...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hey chiken patty..Ive been having the same problem the past 4 or 5 days ..but mine will sometimes go to black screen or fully reboot without any error messeges..Ive trued lowering oc settings and giving the proc more volts but still is occuring..even did system recovery and all...Steve



Me too, I juiced up the system a bit to make sure that it wasn't missing juice anywhere (voltage).  Lets see.  But I don't think its the settings for some reason.  Lets see time will tell.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 13, 2008)

2.5ghz kuma baby. Rock solid for...ever...err ever since I set it this way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 2.5ghz kuma baby. Rock solid for...ever...err ever since I set it this way.



This has only been happing recently.  Oh well.  I already set it at stock settings for now, everything, I didnt even disable nothing.  Just like out the box.  Lets see now.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> This has only been happing recently.  Oh well.  I already set it at stock settings for now, everything, I didnt even disable nothing.  Just like out the box.  Lets see now.



Alright, good. Now leave it on and run it hard for a few days.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 13, 2008)

as soon as you can let me know if the crashing still happens chicken no I can reset to defaults as well..but if this wont fix it ill leave it oc .I still have this od problem with the time as well..it keeps reverting to the 24 houre clock,and for 21:00 it sais 00:00..Ever since I had the problems updating bios...Steve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2008)

well guys came back today and the computer is still on.  Lets see if after a few more days it crashes.  If not its time to re overrlock.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well guys came back today and the computer is still on.  Lets see if after a few more days it crashes.  If not its time to re overrlock.



Ok so with the everest stabuility test I ran it fine for over an houre and a half with nothing stating any errors....and ive had my comp on since 11am and its 3pm and still no problems..And so I wonder if it possably could be my video cards making comp crash without ans error report ? for I know everest stabuility test doesnot test the video cards?...Steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 13, 2008)

hey all had one more question my cpu in cpu-z sais the cres are all x4 except for the 4th core it sais x1 ? whats that mean is somthing nnot set right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve could it be our power supplies?  YOu have two cards in crossfire and I got one thirsty 2900xt that pulls probably as much power as both of your cards lol.  I also have a 65watt PSU

What does everybody else think?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Steve could it be our power supplies?  YOu have two cards in crossfire and I got one thirsty 2900xt that pulls probably as much power as both of your cards lol.  I also have a 65watt PSU
> 
> What does everybody else think?


65 watt WHAT?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2008)

well with the advice of PHYC i razor bladed my water block and WTF!!!! i could point it up to the sky and steal Dish network.... dam thing is really concaved.... i also checked the cpu and it's not bad at all... a tiny bit convexed in the center but it wont take much lapping... the h20 is going to be a different story.... i might so hell with it and get a different water block


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok so with the everest stabuility test I ran it fine for over an houre and a half with nothing stating any errors....and ive had my comp on since 11am and its 3pm and still no problems..And so I wonder if it possably could be my video cards making comp crash without ans error report ? for I know everest stabuility test doesnot test the video cards?...Steve


thats normal Steve... the x1 means the cpu has only one L3 cache.... no worries mate... hey the new amd chip has 6Mb..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok so with the everest stabuility test I ran it fine for over an houre and a half with nothing stating any errors....and ive had my comp on since 11am and its 3pm and still no problems..And so I wonder if it possably could be my video cards making comp crash without ans error report ? for I know everest stabuility test doesnot test the video cards?...Steve


something is making me think your power setting's are the problem... have you gone into power options and checked all the settings for what power plan you selected? Me i run max performance with everything basically set to run all the time and sleep mode is also turned off.. it never worked proper with my Vista... i also go into disk clean up and delete Hibernation mode... it mucked with my system before.... even with a different mobo and cpu... after that all is well ... hey Steve? open up AOD and by chance is the little color button on the top right of the window yellow? if so id click it to red.... with me yellow crashes the pc under idle.... i change it to red and no problems.... and i know Kei is going to say something about what i just said lol.... Dam power mizer!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

Dct0
Dct1
or Both? 
what should i have it set at before setting the memory timing's?


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 65 watt WHAT?



haha sorry im meant 650w antec..hahahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> haha sorry im meant 650w antec..hahahah



yeah me too, 650watt, sorry lol.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> something is making me think your power setting's are the problem... have you gone into power options and checked all the settings for what power plan you selected? Me i run max performance with everything basically set to run all the time and sleep mode is also turned off.. it never worked proper with my Vista... i also go into disk clean up and delete Hibernation mode... it mucked with my system before.... even with a different mobo and cpu... after that all is well ... hey Steve? open up AOD and by chance is the little color button on the top right of the window yellow? if so id click it to red.... with me yellow crashes the pc under idle.... i change it to red and no problems.... and i know Kei is going to say something about what i just said lol.... Dam power mizer!!!



Ok I havenot installed vista im still on xp32...and i did have the other settings allready turned off...but what is AOD ? thanks for help man..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Steve could it be our power supplies?  YOu have two cards in crossfire and I got one thirsty 2900xt that pulls probably as much power as both of your cards lol.  I also have a 65watt PSU
> 
> What does everybody else think?



hmmm we do have pretty well same setups ? hope its not our antec 650wats and not the 65w hahahahahaha


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Ok I havenot installed vista im still on xp32...and i did have the other settings allready turned off...but what is AOD ? thanks for help man..steve


AMD OVER DRIVE !!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah me too, 650watt, sorry lol.



 Wake up mate lmao!!!
hey Kei was rite!!!! crank the shit outta the NB freq!!!! Wow mango!!!! FAAAAAAASssssst ever @ the 223 bus....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

im running Antec truepower quattro 850


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

wow what ya'll think of the NB freq?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

ok im waiting for the POP!!!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 14, 2008)

650 watts should be ok. I use 650 watts with the almost same setup. I've got two 3870s sucking more power then your cards so its prolly not your power supplies.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2008)

hopefully my buddy brings me his camera.  I put my 2900xt back on air.  I will be getting the 4870 soon.  I will not cool right away neither, so this way tomorrow when I get my koolance radiator, tubing, and coolant, I just need to change the tubing.  I already have it ran with only the cpu looped, so Less work tomorrow.

I also did some cable management, and mounted the pump and reservior in the drive bay area.  Came out really nice.  Hey full, I'll post some pics, but don't do it like me.  LOL.  Came out pretty cool.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wow what ya'll think of the NB freq?



I think you've got 400 more MHz sitting in that NB...but what about your HT - doesn't it feel all neglected sitting there at 2000??? 

Nah, just kidding (on the HT thing) - but the *FIRST* thing I do when beginning an overclock is to find each component's maximum overclock by separating out everything else form the equation (CPU Multi to it's lowest, Memory at it's lowest, etc. - and then raise the CRAP out of the NB till it won't post, then raise the voltage and continue, doing the same for each and every component of the overclock)

One thing that I've got to add here, is that the NB is obviously on the CPU itself, and will overclock better with a better overclocking CPU - I've got 4 9850BE's and that's been the case over and over, now the HT should* be a different story, but it follows suit - the better overclocking CPU, the higher you can push the HT as well...

I've found my board's new (with the 9850BE that's in it) maximum NB at 2800 and my HT's max at 2600, but combined, the best they can do (and with reasonable voltages too) is 2600NB and 2400HT - can go a couple hundred MHz higher by increasing the FSB, but then that relies on increasing the CPU voltage as well - so it's a balance in all things that leads to the perfect overclock.

On a side note, I did an impulse buy of the Sapphire 4870X2 yesterday morning.  I was up at 5:00 am (MST) pressing refresh until they came up, and by the time I had made up my mind to get 2 HiS 4870X2's, they had sold out of them, then the Diamond went out of stock with the next click, so all that was left was Sapphire, but there must have only been 1 left, because it would NOT allow me to add 2 of them to the cart.
Anyway, it will be here Friday (I think, I'll have to recheck the tracking number) - but in the mean time, I've done a TON of research on them, and with 2 of them in QuadFire, they only give 1/3 more performance across the board, and the only thing that would honestly be good for is STOMPING some Intel boys with this system...no real use other than that, and even though I'd love to put some of those guys in their place and show them that AMD/ATi is still in the game, it's really not worth the extra $559...especially considering that 1/3 of the 4870X2 is disabled for now (sideport addressing - remember the chart I posted a couple pages back?) - once that's enabled via low-level driver, that card is going to SCRRRREEEEEAM right past whatever the green camp brings to the table (foresight, not hindsight this time!)

Psychlone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2008)

Okie dokie fellas,

I went ahead and re did my settings for my overclock, and I actually run the same clock at lower voltage now.  Before it was 1.328, now its 1.318 i believe.  Here is a stress test for about one and a half hours.  THe only thing in my water loop now is my cpu, however I just ran my lines today, so system is full of air.  Temps can get better.  But no worries, my dual fan koolance rad arrives tomorrow.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2008)

1 rule to remember, when updating bios, changing drivers, or changing/adding components, its best to reset bios [note: make sure to set in parameters excluding overclock specs, before hds launch]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2008)

I think my issue was just some setting that was changed without me noticing or something.  Computer is fine now, no crashing nor nothing.  Weird, but thank god its ok now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 14, 2008)

Almost 780 watts.... dannnnng! 

Back to the subject of oc'ing. Anyone have any tips for me on oc'ing my 9600BE? Do you guys recommend oc'ing through AMD OD or the bios?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2008)

batmang said:


> Almost 780 watts.... dannnnng!
> 
> Back to the subject of oc'ing. Anyone have any tips for me on oc'ing my 9600BE? Do you guys recommend oc'ing through AMD OD or the bios?


id o/c in the bios.... it's safer than AOD


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okie dokie fellas,
> 
> I went ahead and re did my settings for my overclock, and I actually run the same clock at lower voltage now.  Before it was 1.328, now its 1.318 i believe.  Here is a stress test for about one and a half hours.  THe only thing in my water loop now is my cpu, however I just ran my lines today, so system is full of air.  Temps can get better.  But no worries, my dual fan koolance rad arrives tomorrow.



my volts go from 1.32 to 1.34 in cpu-z is this normal for it to jump up and down? and since I upped the proc volts its not crashed in two days..so I guess thats all it was for me anyhow..and here is what I have it all set to as of now ..I have only really done anything to the cpu ..so where should I go next ?
heres my config I have right now..
ADVANCED
.JumperFree Configuration
..AI Overclocking [Manual]
..FSB Frequency [210]
..PCIE Frequency [110]
..Processor Frequency Multiplier [15.00x]
..Processor Voltage [1.325] 
..Processor-NB Frequency Multiplier [11]
..Processor-NB Voltage [1.35]
..CPU VDDA Voltage [2.6v] 
..CPU-NB HT Link Speed [2.4GHz] 
..DDR Voltage [2.10]
..Northbridge Voltage [Manual]
..Hyper Transport Volatge [1.50v]
..Core/PCIe Voltage [1.20] 
..NB PCIE PLL [1.9v]
..Southbridge Voltage [1.24]
..Auto Xpress [Disabled] 
..CPU Tweak [Disabled]


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 14, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


>



hmmm starting to wonder if my antec 650 is enouph for my setup ?...what you guys think? perhaps this is maybe why I get lag still in the game I play ET QW ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> hmmm starting to wonder if my antec 650 is enouph for my setup ?...what you guys think? perhaps this is maybe why I get lag still in the game I play ET QW ?


im not sure how much wattage a 4850 draws but i bet your leaving it very tight for the rest of the components... i was using a 600 watt thermaltake psu with my 3870x2 and i noticed a difference in gaming and better yet my clock speeds after upgrading to an Antic 850.... think your processor uses 120watts gpu.. say 400watts... dvd drive um mabey 10watts.. HD say 20watts...cooling fans 10watts...
that gives a total of 560 watts... mind ya im guessing but you get the idea... o/c'n your gpu and cpu ups the wattage too so id say it be an idea to upgrade your psu Steve... cant hurt hey...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> my volts go from 1.32 to 1.34 in cpu-z is this normal for it to jump up and down? and since I upped the proc volts its not crashed in two days..so I guess thats all it was for me anyhow..and here is what I have it all set to as of now ..I have only really done anything to the cpu ..so where should I go next ?
> heres my config I have right now..
> ADVANCED
> .JumperFree Configuration
> ...



i would change a couple of things Steve and see if you can remain stable at lower settings.
HT voltage 1.30v
NB Pcie pll auto
SB voltage 1.22v
Cpu tweek enabled... otherwise your in yellow mode... well on my system it is...
and the cpu volt shouldn't fluctuate much if any.... mine sits very stable and has yet to move around.... it ma bey just cpuid glitch.... wouldn't worrie much about it.... if it bug's ya go into the bios and go to where ya see the cpu and 12v 5v and 3v monitor and see if the cpu volt jumps around.... i betcha it stay's solid...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2008)

Steve if ya can get your hands on a Pc Power and Cooling PSU say 700watt or higher you'll have a Single 12volt Rail that will hammer the amperage to your dual gpu's.....(keeping them oh so happy) a single rail is most recommended for a sweet gaming rig.... i think every one that knows Pc power and Cooling gpu's will agree they kick ass!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2008)

steve what kind of Antec you using? is it a Neopower blue 650? if it is it can handle two 4850's
or is a Neo HE650 650 watt? it can also handle twin 4850's...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 15, 2008)

Adding a PSU wont in anyway add performance. Only thing it will do is provide more power. If you dont have enough power then it will be obvious. IE, your shit wont boot up / random crashes due to everything being under load and exceeding the limit of your PSU.

If you are having problems with your PC rebooting randomly then its prolly due to your ridiculous 3.1ghz quadcore. You dont need that much processing power. Drop your speed or cores or both and I bet you wont notice a damn difference between 3.2ghz Agena and 2.5ghz Kuma. 

You can take my advice or buy this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101033

And if you dont do either of those then you can sit and spin.

Im going back to my show. I'll be around.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Adding a PSU wont in anyway add performance. Only thing it will do is provide more power. If you dont have enough power then it will be obvious. IE, your shit wont boot up / random crashes due to everything being under load and exceeding the limit of your PSU.
> 
> If you are having problems with your PC rebooting randomly then its prolly due to your ridiculous 3.1ghz quadcore. You dont need that much processing power. Drop your speed or cores or both and I bet you wont notice a damn difference between 3.2ghz Agena and 2.5ghz Kuma.
> 
> ...



umm yeah adding more power does give more performance especially when your so close to the max power a gpu will deliver... when i had the 600watt psu i couldn't run the gpu's clocks im at now and it also helped with the cpu clock... and thats 3.2... not 3.1
also why down core your cpu? ppl cant afford the hydro bill every month? ppl should try unplugging a gpu... it sucks way more power than a cpu does even at idle... i run on all four cores just like what it is designed to do and gaming and video converting is sweeter than sweet....all i know is a weak psu will still run a system(even if it don't shut down) but performance will suffer....I've been there and seen the difference a bigger and better psu makes...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2008)

well ppl im off to get my lapping supplies... i'll take photo's of how bad this water block is and see how low low will go.... betcha i get close to a 10c drop or better by the look of how concaved the block is...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2008)

here is the new koolance rad, tubing, and coolant, what do you guys think, also did some cable management, no more mess 

Until I get the lian li case, this is the best way I figured I can mount it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2008)

the new resting place for the reservoir and the pump


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the new resting place for the reservoir and the pump


Look's great CP.... awsome job mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Well im so happy with my water block and cpu lapping job.... my temps are now 
IDLE 32c before around 41-42c
Full Stress load now 41c and before was hitting 58-59 but that was until i removed the rad and tilted it to rid all the bubbles outta the system... so after that i was sitting around 52c
so i have a big drop of 10c at idle and a whopping 11c under full load...
My Phenom is so much happier now... and who said lapping was a waste of time? 





 you can see that the block wasn't mating proper against the cpu








This was only two passes @ 400 grit paper




you can see the middle of the cpu is the highest spot from the copper being exposed.












And now you see the end result of the nice and shinny flat Phenom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

great job as well with the lapping.  I think I will do that too!  YOu mind explaining the process more or less how you did it.  Like what did you start off using like grit wise etc.  Looks great.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job as well with the lapping.  I think I will do that too!  YOu mind explaining the process more or less how you did it.  Like what did you start off using like grit wise etc.  Looks great.


thank's man... i got a 5mm 18 by 18 inch plate of glass to make sure i had a supper straight surface... 
paper to use
400,600,800,1000,1500,2000 grit wet dry paper... just watch this video and you will have no problems lapping... also watch part 2... you also want to take the cover you cpu come in to protect the pins while lapping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thank's man... i got a 5mm 18 by 18 inch plate of glass to make sure i had a supper straight surface...
> paper to use
> 400,600,800,1000,1500,2000 grit wet dry paper... just watch this video and you will have no problems lapping... also watch part 2... you also want to take the cover you cpu come in to protect the pins while lapping
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE&feature=related



ill see if I try that this weekend.  should be a nice project.


especially with the new rads.

Idle temps are already like 32-35ºc and load is like 44-46ºc.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ill see if I try that this weekend.  should be a nice project.
> 
> 
> especially with the new rads.
> ...


well you have a huge rad now lol.... it takes a few hours lapping but well worth it..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

hey cp could ya post that desk top picture web site again for me... thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey cp could ya post that desk top picture web site again for me... thanks



sure, here you go mate!!!

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

no no not that one.... the other site with the desk top pic you have.... digital something.... and i think this thread is dieing dieing and close to dead...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no no not that one.... the other site with the desk top pic you have.... digital something.... and i think this thread is dieing dieing and close to dead...



This one???


http://digitalblasphemy.com/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey let me ask you guys.  I got regular lights in the computer right now.  If I get UV lights, the tubing and the coolant should glow more blueish, right?

kinda like this I would say:

http://www.elektr0n.com/dwm/lib/exe/detail.php?id=water_cooled_system&cache=cache&media=water_cooled_system_0253.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

hey full, did you follow the exact instructions from the lapping video?  Or did you customize something your way.  Did you do the same exact repititions and the same way the guy did?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

hey Kei, I see you in here, you got anything to say about the lapping???

Did you end up lapping your phenom???


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2008)

The force is strong with you Chicken...attentive you have become. 

Yep I lapped my Phenom a few weeks ago (or something like that) along with the stock HSF and Xigmatek HDT-S1283 heatsink I use. My cpu was different from Full's though as unlike his my center was the lowest point of the entire processor.......by a LOOOOOOOONG margin too. It took two forevers to finally get the edges flush with the center of the processor! I was honestly shocked at how different the level was between the center and sides. I finished it up though and it was such a nice bond that the stock HSF and my Phenom did not (literally) wanna come apart after just putting the HSF on top of it and latching it to check the spread of the thermal compound.

I use Artic Silver Ceramique as always (my favorite) and I use absolutely no exaggeration when I say that I literally put the HSF onto the Phenom with the paste for no more than 5-7 seconds and when I tried to take/pull it off to check how well it spread...I thought I was going to rip the cpu socket straight out of the board!!! That bond was so hardcore I couldn't believe it, I was working at that thing for a good 5 minutes (literally) trying to get it off without having the socket come with it. So I think that qualifies as a good lap job since that's the object of it all anyway. After taking it off I could easily place the HSF on the Phenom and pick it up w/o any paste. The bond was awesome.

Temp wise it's still sitting pretty using my normal uber low fan setting (~610rpm or less out of 2000+rpm). When running my 2.6Ghz Agena (4 cores) setting I idle at 33-34C with the same fan settings and of course it being summer. Load for that setting is I believe 46C so it's more than reasonable especially since the fan is still on the same ~610 rpm setting as I never raise it...ever. Even when I turn it up to 2.9Ghz setting (my normal high power, though 3.1Ghz is the max) the temp is still around 34-35C idle and about 51C at max load.

Job well done...and it was fun because I was bored. Didn't get tired one bit with no real breaks in between doing 3 different things (stock HSF, Phenom, and Xigmatek).

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2008)

Btw, I like how your new setup looks  And Full.... wow those temps are....yea wow.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> The force is strong with you Chicken...attentive you have become.
> 
> Yep I lapped my Phenom a few weeks ago (or something like that) along with the stock HSF and Xigmatek HDT-S1283 heatsink I use. My cpu was different from Full's though as unlike his my center was the lowest point of the entire processor.......by a LOOOOOOOONG margin too. It took two forevers to finally get the edges flush with the center of the processor! I was honestly shocked at how different the level was between the center and sides. I finished it up though and it was such a nice bond that the stock HSF and my Phenom did not (literally) wanna come apart after just putting the HSF on top of it and latching it to check the spread of the thermal compound.
> 
> ...



Wow.  Awesome.  I'm definitely going to get some supplies tomorrow and lapping it.  With the new rad and lapping, I assume my temps should get really good.  Lets see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> Btw, I like how your new setup looks  And Full.... wow those temps are....yea wow.
> 
> K



THanks man.  THe new rad made a heck of a difference.  About 3-6ºc on idle lower, and about the same more or less under load.  Overall very happy.  I just now need to get some UV lights, make the tubing show its real color!!!!


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2008)

Make sure you take your time and be gentle of course so you're sanding the parts NOT grinding them. 

Also when you first apply the paste you use to check the spread be careful as it will probably be very difficult to get the two apart so take your time as not to seriously break your board. No joke, if you try to force it then breaking your board is an EXTREMELY REAL risk so just be gentle and work them apart if you get as good a seal as I did (which I'm sure you will).

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> Make sure you take your time and be gentle of course so you're sanding the parts NOT grinding them.
> 
> Also when you first apply the paste you use to check the spread be careful as it will probably be very difficult to get the two apart so take your time as not to seriously break your board. No joke, if you try to force it then breaking your board is an EXTREMELY REAL risk so just be gentle and work them apart if you get as good a seal as I did (which I'm sure you will).
> 
> K



I've been through that before, when I took the water block of the x2 when I bought the phenom, that thing was on very well.

I will follow the same instructions as in the video.  Be very gentle, do the same repetitions and all like in the vid.  I'll try to take some pics of the process, then post them up here.

How long does it usually take, how long did it take you?


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2008)

The Phenom took the longest as like I said the center was so much lower than the sides it was ridiculous, but the Xigmatek only took maybe 20 minutes? The Phenom probably took 40+

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full, did you follow the exact instructions from the lapping video?  Or did you customize something your way.  Did you do the same exact repititions and the same way the guy did?


well more less but i've lapped b4 and know the short cuts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well more less but i've lapped b4 and know the short cuts



so you would recommend to do just how the video says???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> The Phenom took the longest as like I said the center was so much lower than the sides it was ridiculous, but the Xigmatek only took maybe 20 minutes? The Phenom probably took 40+
> 
> K



bla, shouldn't be that bad then.  THe thermaltake waterblock is already really nicely finished, no need to lap that, right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll tell ya guys.... after my lapping i could touch the water block to the cpu and it would pick the cpu up for around 5 seconds..... that told me i had serious vacume between the two surfaces..... after the cpu and block was lapped id put a tiny amount of AS5 to both surfaces and with a plastic bag rub the surface to cote it with the paste.... after that i used a lint free cloth and cleaned the grease off....( just to fill the micro scratches in) and put a BB sixed amount of AS5 on the center of the cpu and bolted everything together........wow.... big difference.... shat i been playing GOW for 5 hrs and the highest temp hit 40c.... my room is 24c so it's working really well..... in the morning i'll be removing the rad and tilting it back and forth just to rid any air bubbles that may have accumulated to the top of the rad.... i can expect a 1-3c drop after that... so who said lapping was a waste of time???? well i suspect someone that hasn't the time nor patience to better there rig.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

ok ladies, goodnight.  Tomorrow when I wake up, I'll get prepped.  I'll let you'll know how it went.  Hopefully I don't kill my phenom!!!  Goodnight!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bla, shouldn't be that bad then.  THe thermaltake waterblock is already really nicely finished, no need to lap that, right?


set a razor blade across the center while looking through a well lite room and if you see day light under it (bet you can) then lapp it as well...i for the hell of it put 1 drop of water otn the water block and than pushed it to the bottom of the glass i was lapping on.... it wouldn't hold..... after the lapp i did the same and it held for over 5 min..... well i got tired of waiting for it to fall so i just removed it..... haha.... god lapping really works and CP....... after you lapp once you'll find short cuts and what works and what wont..... just take your time and the time takin will be well spent!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok ladies, goodnight.  Tomorrow when I wake up, I'll get prepped.  I'll let you'll know how it went.  Hopefully I don't kill my phenom!!!  Goodnight!


get glass to lapp on ok CP...... it cost me 12 bucks for the 5mm 18 by 18 inch plate to lapp on..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> get glass to lapp on ok CP...... it cost me 12 bucks for the 5mm 18 by 18 inch plate to lapp on..



no worries, I got a piece of glass to lapp on.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 16, 2008)

Why the hell did you bumb a thread, Full?  This is not 4chan.

Anyways, friend's parts got here today. He is opening up stuff and taking out to the garage to get ready for install. He forgot to get something though, a new copy of vista 64 bit. 





So we're off to Fry's to grab Vista and then we'll finish this monster up. 





I said lapping is a waste. I SAID IT. And I believe I also said in that same post, that is was a waste for someone. Hmm, I cant remember. Oh right, me. A waste for me. Im at 24C right now. Eat it. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

alright guys, i'm posting and the phenom is officially lapped.  I'll post the pictures later tonight.  For now I'll see my results are as good as full's, but this was the first lapping I ever did.  I am about 3-4ºc lower on idle and about 5-6ºc lower under 100% load on everest.  I'll post the pics in a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Kei, where are you????????

We need you here, you are the Phenom mastermind

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68680


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys, i'm posting and the phenom is officially lapped.  I'll post the pictures later tonight.  For now I'll see my results are as good as full's, but this was the first lapping I ever did.  I am about 3-4ºc lower on idle and about 5-6ºc lower under 100% load on everest.  I'll post the pics in a bit.



What grit levels did you use?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> What grit levels did you use?



600,800,1000,1500,2000


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are the pics I promised you guys:

After 600 grit




after 800 grit




after 1000 grit




after 1500 grit




after 2000 grit (done)


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice man.  I don't think I was ever able to get a CPU to look that good after lapping it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice man.  I don't think I was ever able to get a CPU to look that good after lapping it.



THanks man.  However I think it might have needed to be lapped just a bit more, I mean a tiny tiny bit more.  But I wont bother, its running awesome.  right now this is my temp.  (bottom right)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

I was wondering today how hot my RAM ran.

I would touch it and I can feel a lot of heat, not burning, but definetely hot.  I got two 80mm fans I had glued together from a while back and I just put it on top of the RAM, it fits snug between the top of both ram sticks and the water tube that exits the CPU to the reservoir.  I connected them to my fan controller and man, I can touch the RAM now and its as cool as I would say ambient temp.  

Should I expect any difference from this?  I wouldn't think so, but at least the RAM is cool


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2008)

as long as you can touch it and hold your finger on it, its not too hot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> as long as you can touch it and hold your finger on it, its not too hot.



haha, it was never to that point, but its much cooler now, I would say by the touch, at least 10ºc cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

check out the temps, now that its much cooler, its 1am here and the a/c is kickin'.

my mobo just dropped to 23ºc


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice lap job on your proc there Patty and now I think I'll do mine and see if this OCZ Vendetta 2 can really help get my temps down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Very nice lap job on your proc there Patty and now I think I'll do mine and see if this OCZ Vendetta 2 can really help get my temps down.



THanks bro, the drop in temps wasnt huge, but it helped  alot, along with my new rad that just came in.  I am extremely happy with it.

By the way, in case you don't already know, I followed the instructions exactly how they were on this vid.  Couldn't have been easier.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVXuZTuoEuE&feature=related


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea, Full provided a lot of info on lapping CPU's a few pages back. It was in the form of mostly youtube links but he also gave some inside info. 

I still think if you dont get over 40C load then you are wasting your time. >.>


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi guys 

I started reading this thread and...boy it's HUGE! 

I will catch up with you eventually and in the meantime I will continue searching a perfect mobo for my new rig which I am planning to buy soon.

Patty, very nice work indeed 

Cheers


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

What is the rig you are building? Are you going for the AMD spider platform?


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> What is the rig you are building? Are you going for the AMD spider platform?



I'm going after 9850be, 640+ GB of storage and an low-mainstream GPU because I don't do games much


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Well then, what I suggest you do is get a HD3870 as they are mad cheap and still powerful as all hell. You can get one from Newegg (if you are in the states) for about $130-140. Powercolor had one up for $98 after rebate. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0048 106792462 1067933729&bop=And&Order=PRICE

As for a mobo for it...Shovel out the cash and get a good one. I say the 790GX chipset as it has ACC in it. Which, if you dont know, allows phenom performance to go crazy. It really helps out each other quite a bit. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331

Ram isnt that big of a deal unless you are wanting to benchmark. >.> 
If you are just making a PC for...normal everyday use with a side of gaming then the next question comes to which OS you have. I say if you run 64 bit or Vista then get at least 4 gigs.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea, I was thinking of something in 3850-3870 range. Unfortunately, I live in Serbia, which is in Europe, so no Newegg for me :shadedshu As for a mobo I thought either M3A78-T (if I can get it here) or M3A78 Pro, because I'm not planing to overclock it that much though. 2 x 2Gb Kingston KVR 800Mhz should do the job


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

I still strongly suggest the 790GX chipset or at the very least a mobo with the new 750 south bridges. 

Im not sure on prices but the 3870 on OCuk shouldnt be much more then what we pay here. If anything, maybe a few more euros. Hell, might even be cheaper. 

That memory will work just fine! 800mhz is just one step down from AM2+ usual max but I wont use 1066mhz unless you could run it at cas4.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I started reading this thread and...boy it's HUGE!
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard man, you'll love the stay in this thread.

Like V is telling you, the new 790GX boards so far have proven to be great for the Phenoms.  Right now that ASUS he pointed out to you is awesome at $149.99.  I will probably switch over myself, but not right now.  I just built my spider platform about 3 months ago and I don't want to waste money on another mobo now, I rather finish getting my card, and hard drives, or the case first, then choosing a 790GX board.

Did we tell you at the end of the year we are getting the 45nm phenoms?  Those should be amazing, and you can pop them right in your 790GX board, just imagine what they will be able to do in that board 

by the way this is the board I am running right now, it's a 790FX board, its amazing and I absolutely love it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131291


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Well guys, I have found some disturbing Russian site about Phenoms.  I translated it via Google Translate here. 

*Is it true, or it's only FUD?*  Sorry if this was brought back before... 

P.S. Yea, I will definitively try to get a sb750 board...sb700 is my backup solution.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...snip...
> by the way this is the board I am running right now, it's a 790FX board, its amazing and I absolutely love it:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131291



Nice board! Too bad for sb600, with sb750 it would rock


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by FUD? I noticed he took the cores off the chip! lol

Cant do that! The cores are attached to the top of the chip, not the PCB like before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Nice board! Too bad for sb600, with sb750 it would rock



yeah at the time there was no SB750, I had no idea they were even coming out.  Regardless its super solid and a great board, I wouldn't trade it for any other of its kind.


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the smartest move for you Blue would be to get a SB750 (790GX) board right now. As you said that you dont' do much gaming you could save some money by using the onboard graphics or your 8600GT you already have. You'll get the current best board for a Phenom, and you can always add another card later so you can save a few bucks until you know what you want. Also the prices on things could go down or a sale could happen as well.

If it came down to it then I'd go for either 790GX or 790FX as the two options for an excellent base to a Phenom system. Also about the M3A32 (the 790FX that Chicken is using), trust me it's an AWESOME board...I'm using one and it's the best board I've ever owned.

K


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Not sure what you mean by FUD? I noticed he took the cores off the chip! lol
> 
> Cant do that! The cores are attached to the top of the chip, not the PCB like before.



Autor of the article complained he couldn't cool it down so he decided to open the Phenom. Look at this picture, this is "naked" Phenom. Heatspreader must be in good contact with the chip and this is done with some kind of solder. Now look closely at the chip itself...can you see those bubbles or little parts of uncovered chip? Solder didn't covered the whole chip!  That part of the chip is not in contact with the heatspreader and therefore not cooled.  The thickness of the solder is about 1mm and author is asking why is it so thick, it should be as thin as possible to assure the best cooling, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Autor of the article complained he couldn't cool it down so he decided to open the Phenom. Look at this picture, this is "naked" Phenom. Heatspreader must be in good contact with the chip and this is done with some kind of solder. Now look closely at the chip itself...can you see those bubbles or little parts of uncovered chip? Solder didn't covered the whole chip!  That part of the chip is not in contact with the heatspreader and therefore not cooled.  The thickness of the solder is about 1mm and author is asking why is it so thick, it should be as thin as possible to assure the best cooling, right?



Blue, I'll tell you one thing, every owner in this thread is super happy with how cool the phenom runs.  I wouldn't worry about what that ONE guy says.

If you're me, that is watercooled, then you can't be happier, see below:


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

I would not worry about cooling these chips. I run mine Kuma, which is only 2 of 4 cores, and sit around 25-26C. While I dont remember my quad core temps, I remember that I didnt get over 42C ever.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

...OK then, that site only made me nervous. I will calm down


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> ...OK then, that site only made me nervous. I will calm down



Hahaha, yea, you will find a lot of false information and people claiming different things. There is lots of bashing between the two sides of intel and amd just like ATI and nvidea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> ...OK then, that site only made me nervous. I will calm down



BLue, thats another thing you should try since you dont game much or anything, you can try a low voltage kuma like V and Kei have.  Super power efficient and it still runs anything you throw at it.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Plus its just as fun as overclocking. Except you go the opposite direction.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Plus its just as fun as overclocking. Except you go the opposite direction.



haha, you guys are slowly getting me into this.  I might give this Kuma a shot.  Just because it should be fun, plus I'd like to see how it runs.

HOw do you set that again?  What part of the BIOS?


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

What do you mean? Buying a quad and then undervolting it? I still didn't reached that part of this thread...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Undervolt and downcore. 

I run only 2 of my 4 cores. In doing so, I can cut down on the voltage needed from 1.3v to 1.0v and even lower depending on how low you are willing to lower the CPU speed. I've gotten as low as .86v with 1.8ghz two cores. Even with this setup, I could play COD4 flawlessly and Kei was still able to play Crysis on high settings.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Undervolt and downcore.
> 
> I run only 2 of my 4 cores. In doing so, I can cut down on the voltage needed from 1.3v to 1.0v and even lower depending on how low you are willing to lower the CPU speed. I've gotten as low as .86v with 1.8ghz two cores. Even with this setup, I could play COD4 flawlessly and Kei was still able to play Crysis on high settings.



But you guys are having very good boards and therefore many overclocking BIOS options. Could I do the same thing with M3A78-T or even maybe cheaper M3A78 Pro board? 

I like the idea though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Undervolt and downcore.
> 
> I run only 2 of my 4 cores. In doing so, I can cut down on the voltage needed from 1.3v to 1.0v and even lower depending on how low you are willing to lower the CPU speed. I've gotten as low as .86v with 1.8ghz two cores. Even with this setup, I could play COD4 flawlessly and Kei was still able to play Crysis on high settings.



Blue, that my friend is power savings.  Lets see intel do that, haaaaaaa!!!!



Seriously though guys, can they????


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

With the M3A78-T. Most likely you will be able to do anything. That board is the best out for any PHENOM!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

V you mind telling me how to enable the kuma, well disable two cores?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> V you mind telling me how to enable the kuma, well disable two cores?



Go into BIOS and under the...JumperFree page, you'll see CPU configuration. In that there is an option called "Downcore" Set it to 2 and there you go.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

I looked at the M3A78-T BIOS manual and it can downcore and undervolt a CPU


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> I looked at the M3A78-T BIOS manual and it can downcore and undervolt a CPU



Yea, that board is basically the same board most of us use including Kei, Chicken Patty, and myself with a few exceptions. It only has two PCI-e slots and it has the new 750SB over out 600SB. So its the best you can get by far.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, that board is basically the same board most of us use including Kei, Chicken Patty, and myself with a few exceptions. It only has two PCI-e slots and it has the new 750SB over out 600SB. So its the best you can get by far.



Except it has little modified VRM 4+1 vs yours 8+2 phase


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Except it has little modified VRM 4+1 vs yours 8+2 phase



Oh yea...that too.

And the PCI-e lanes are only 8x if crossfire'd but we've proven that there is no difference between 16x and 8x and 4x.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

ok guys, it took me 1.184v to get here with two cores.  Isnt that a little high????


fsb is 200 x10 multi

any suggestions?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys, it took me 1.184v to get here with two cores.  Isnt that a little high????
> 
> 
> fsb is 200 x10 multi
> ...



So 2.0ghz on two cores???  That is too high


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> So 2.0ghz on two cores???  That is too high



I guess it was windows taking a crap, it was like OMG a quad with two cores, wTF!!!!!

temps are dropping like a rock little by little

Check it out now:


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea, you are on water so heat dissipation is good but it takes a bit longer to get a result from a new setting as all that water is warmer from the previous setting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, you are on water so heat dissipation is good but it takes a bit longer to get a result from a new setting as all that water is warmer from the previous setting.



compare the idle temps up top and now check out a 7 or so minute stress test, haha, temps were up like one degree lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Kei, you should be proud of me lol.

I've finally experienced the Kuma, to tell you it doesn't seem much slower than using all four cores, at least not with browsing around the web or windows.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, you should be proud of me lol.
> 
> I've finally experienced the Kuma, to tell you it doesn't seem much slower than using all four cores, at least not with browsing around the web or windows.



Go game and I bet you still wont notice a difference. I actually sweat that I load maps faster with two cores over four in COD4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Go game and I bet you still wont notice a difference. I actually sweat that I load maps faster with two cores over four in COD4



im'ma go try that now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

heres a shot of the system, I thought it came out badass, also notice the stacked fans on top of my ram, boy did it make a difference in temps on my ram.  HUGE!!!


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, you should be proud of me lol.
> 
> I've finally experienced the Kuma, to tell you it doesn't seem much slower than using all four cores, at least not with browsing around the web or windows.





Indeed I am proud of you! Even if you don't run it daily (I don't) you should try it out and see what you can and cannot do with your setup. It may help you save heat because it runs MUCH cooler, it saves money, plus....hell you get to say you have three processors for the price of one!

Kuma, Toliman, and Agena all for the low price of $194 (current price of course)! Blue, so that you're not confused on that statement I just made it is indeed true that the 9850BE is all of those things (Kuma has not been released yet and may not be according to news) and is even recognized in programs as that. I've put a screenshot of each level available to the 9850BE so you can see the identification at the top...
=================================================================

Chicken are you 100% certain that's the lowest voltage you can run at the 1.8Ghz setting you're running right now? Also how low can you go and still get 2.5Ghz (stock) to boot when in a Kuma setting? If we can get your processor on lower voltage you could save a nice bit of power and it'd run cooler still. I'm running 1.8Ghz Agena (4 cores) on less volts that you right now...I use less than 1.0v for this setting.

Right now my system is using a whopping 146W which obviously is nothing, running at 100% load just now it's drawing only 175W which is still nothing. I run the Agena setting because of the Affinity thing I showed you guys earilier and since I'm on GTR2 a lot I use the extra cores to ensure perfect smoothness at 100% settings which lots of cars. Funny that this 1.8Ghz setting runs better than the 2.5Ghz setting and uses less power. Blue, you'll learn A LOT if you stick around here as it's all in the setup. 

K

*Note:* The Agena setting in the screenshot is not the lowest voltage setting as I was playing around earlier and forgot to put it back to normal lower voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Indeed I am proud of you! Even if you don't run it daily (I don't) you should try it out and see what you can and cannot do with your setup. It may help you save heat because it runs MUCH cooler, it saves money, plus....hell you get to say you have three processors for the price of one!
> 
> Kuma, Toliman, and Agena all for the low price of $194 (current price of course)! Blue, so that you're not confused on that statement I just made it is indeed true that the 9850BE is all of those things (Kuma has not been released yet and may not be according to news) and is even recognized in programs as that. I've put a screenshot of each level available to the 9850BE so you can see the identification at the top...
> =================================================================
> ...



no, I just set it at that so that I can boot.  I will now go and actually see how far I can take it at this voltage.  i want to see if I can hit like 2.5ghz or something.

I'll set that as a goal, the lowest voltage possible at 2.5GHz.  BE back.


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Go game and I bet you still wont notice a difference.



He speaks truth, the only time you'll notice a difference when playing a game is if the program was made for using more than two cores and needs it. There are only a few games that are like that anyway so far like...

Unreal 3, CoD4 (yes it will run better), GRID, and Supreme Commander. All of those games of course will run sweetly on a Dual core setup (Kuma) but if you go into the Affinity settings in the task manager and enable all of the cores you can see a very sweet boost in speed and performance.

Of course if you're already running at 60fps then there is no need, this is only needed if you're running under that mark and/or you wish to use every possible eye candy setting and you need a bit more power to run it. If not you can run all of those games just fine on only two cores as they come coded for that anyway and you have to enable more than two cores (except GRID) if you wish to use more.

GTR2 on the other hand may as well be called a Physics demonstration which is why I use all four cores (may switch to just 3 since it only uses 2 cores fully) as that game is extremely hard on the processor because of all the physics involved in the game. I'll let you guys know what setting for voltage I can accomplish using just 3 cores with the same setting of 1.8Ghz.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

well, here it is 2.5GHz at the same voltage as 1.8ghz.  1.120v


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

Blue, if you get a monster of a chip like me (or even close which is extremely likely) then you can run settings that otherwise would simply be the stuff dreams are made of. I'm still using air cooling only and add to that fact I only run my fan on less than 40cfm of airflow (~610rpm all day even under 100% load) out of 110cfm (2000+rpm).

I can run the stock speed of 2.5Ghz (Agena 4 cores) at a ridiculous 1.072v instead of the stock 1.30v...no that was not a typo I can really run that low. Right now I'm running 4 cores at 1.8Ghz on a (higher than normal) 0.99v at 31C with the fan still on the same low setting.

The Phenom is an unbelievably flexible processor if you know what you're doing with it.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Blue, if you get a monster of a chip like me (or even close which is extremely likely) then you can run settings that otherwise would simply be the stuff dreams are made of. I'm still using air cooling only and add to that fact I only run my fan on less than 40cfm of airflow (~610rpm all day even under 100% load) out of 110cfm (2000+rpm).
> 
> I can run the stock speed of 2.5Ghz (Agena 4 cores) at a ridiculous 1.072v instead of the stock 1.30v...no that was not a typo I can really run that low. Right now I'm running 4 cores at 1.8Ghz on a (higher than normal) 0.99v at 31C with the fan still on the same low setting.
> 
> ...




hey K, I just ran a stress test and it failed.  

More or less what is everything else set at in your bios, maybe something else is not configured right, like the mobo voltages and stuff of that nature.


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

Chicken it may not be a voltage setting, remember I have a complete monster of a chip...nobody else here has booted at 3Ghz on 4 cores at only 1.200v  I ran a stress test for just shy of two hours at only 1.232v still on air cooling of course.

Anyway *all* of my voltages in the bios are set at the lowest setting they allow except for the Northbridge voltage which is set at 1.20v (stock) as I haven't went through to see what the literal stable voltage is for that yet. I know it'll boot at 1.15v northbridge but I don't know if that's stable.

The setting you achieved is still an awesome achievement either way as it's FAR lower than stock anyway. Just like you've been overclocking further than I have (though on H2O I could prolly match it) I can go lower than you can. Each chip is different but they all have the same basic abilities.
=========================================================================

Okay I'm using the Toliman (3 cores) setting right now and ran a quick stability test of 5 minutes achieving only 35C with the fan spinning at a max of 605rpm (low of 599rpm). The total system draw was only 164W and I'm not sure idle as I didn't let it idle but I didn't get an idle reading on the 1.8Ghz Agena setting earlier (the 147W was not idle it was while in use).

I'm at 31C at 603rpm right now while typing to you, all normal programs running in the background (52 processes in task manager right now), and playing music with the Zune Pass program. It's drawing 143W right now as well.

Okay I've gotta run and pick up a friend so we can spend some time together but I will be back later tonight to check in on you guys. Keep at it, I haven't found the low point yet but this is what I'm at so far.......

K


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

Kei said:
			
		

> Kuma, Toliman, and Agena all for the low price of $194 (current price of course)! Blue, so that you're not confused on that statement I just made it is indeed true that the 9850BE is all of those things (Kuma has not been released yet and may not be according to news) and is even recognized in programs as that. I've put a screenshot of each level available to the 9850BE so you can see the identification at the top...



Kei, that's pretty interesting. 



			
				Kei said:
			
		

> Blue, if you get a monster of a chip like me (or even close which is extremely likely) then you can run settings that otherwise would simply be the stuff dreams are made of. I'm still using air cooling only and add to that fact I only run my fan on less than 40cfm of airflow (~610rpm all day even under 100% load) out of 110cfm (2000+rpm).
> 
> I can run the stock speed of 2.5Ghz (Agena 4 cores) at a ridiculous 1.072v instead of the stock 1.30v...no that was not a typo I can really run that low. Right now I'm running 4 cores at 1.8Ghz on a (higher than normal) 0.99v at 31C with the fan still on the same low setting.
> 
> The Phenom is an unbelievably flexible processor if you know what you're doing with it.



Xexe I'm eager to get one of those 

I will probably only undervolt my CPU, to save power, as I need all four cores. Most of the time I spend in Linux, and Linux LOVES multicore...


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Well guys, I have found some disturbing Russian site about Phenoms.  I translated it via Google Translate here.
> 
> *Is it true, or it's only FUD?*  Sorry if this was brought back before...
> 
> P.S. Yea, I will definitively try to get a sb750 board...sb700 is my backup solution.



Yep...I did that to my first 9850BE - the only other one that could hit 3.2GHz + (out of the 4 I have)






Unfortunately, I didn't get a pic of all 4 together...the third one was in my computer when I took this pic, but the 0816BPAW is the *ONLY* one I tried to de-IHS.
(fortunate that I had 3 others to fall back on!!! )





Anyway, don't try to remove the IHS from these...they're not on there like any of the older architecture.  I de-IHS'ed 5 or 6 other CPUs, and never once had a problem...even on my 'one-in-a-million' 3.2GHz Opteron 165 (1.3V) - It's temps dropped to 31*C load after removing the IHS and carefully putting my Big-Typhoon directly on the dies...

Sad, sad pic, huh?

Psychlone

EDIT:


Kei said:


> nobody else here has booted at 3Ghz on 4 cores at only 1.200v
> 
> K



I have...   Also, Remember my 3.51GHz at 1.375V??


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Xexe I'm eager to get one of those



You're welcome! (you did just say thank you right )

K


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> I have...   Also, Remember my 3.51GHz at 1.375V??



Haha...I knew somebody else would come out with that 

Well then ummm....nobody else here can do that with _air cooling_. 

K  <-----(hoping that this time he's right)


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 17, 2008)

You actually completely destroyed the sad CPU, rather than desoldering chip from heatspreader, like that Russian author. 

Well, Psychlone, you have done it in the name of the science


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Yep...I did that to my first 9850BE - the only other one that could hit 3.2GHz + (out of the 4 I have)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, oh so sad.  Oh well, like blue said, in the name of science hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Kei said:


> Chicken it may not be a voltage setting, remember I have a complete monster of a chip...nobody else here has booted at 3Ghz on 4 cores at only 1.200v  I ran a stress test for just shy of two hours at only 1.232v still on air cooling of course.
> 
> Anyway *all* of my voltages in the bios are set at the lowest setting they allow except for the Northbridge voltage which is set at 1.20v (stock) as I haven't went through to see what the literal stable voltage is for that yet. I know it'll boot at 1.15v northbridge but I don't know if that's stable.
> 
> ...



yeah your right, however I'll try and see whats the deal.  Maybe its just a little tweak away from being stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Kei, sorry I just got very curious about my chip 







still stable and browsing


----------



## Srgtgoat (Aug 18, 2008)

well i must be the oppisite of the monster chip as i can't get mine to boot over the stock settings with out a crap load of juice! been trying many many combs as well,   so i think i'm going to get the 9950 and give it a shot.

Kei a question for ya with 2 parts , on my GTR2 problem of running addon tracks locking up,and the no data in the center dash screen, i  reinstalled the game 2 more times , No change, accept for the last lockup/test, my machine would not boot up with anything on the monitor after the lockup , ie no signal, switched to the other output (same card ) No luck ,

evenually got it working, but CCC only see's one card now,  what i came up with is this, switched cards , switched power to cards, switched cards in the slots, switched monitor to all 4 outputs, and the only thing that was consistant was that any time i had the monitor pluged into the lower card/slot , i got no signal 

both cards work in top slot, both powers work in top slot, So can a pciexpress slot go bad from a lockup   and could this be linked to the problem i'm having OCing my chip, or this that a stretch  

sorry to go off topic but not having any luck finding help on this any were else

thanks for your time ,   SG,


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm, maybe your one of the cards are overheating? Sounds like the last thing it could be. Did you flash BIOS on those cards? 


Does anyone know if the CPU voltage applies to EACH core or the the whole chip? I've got a question about that Agena 1.8ghz and Kuma 2.5ghz. 

Its obvious that you HAVE to have more voltage to run the higher speed but with less cores you'd figure that it'd take the same or less. Thats where I come in to ponder this. 

I've booted into windows with 1.008v at the moment and I think I can go lower. As with Kuma 2.5ghz, 1.1v at the minimum. Does anyone else see the problem there? Less core but higher speed and it needs more voltage. So it MUST mean that its PER core rather then the whole chip. And if thats true then Kuma really will save more voltage then Agena no matter the speed.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 18, 2008)

.976v...brb


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 18, 2008)

Mk, thats my lowest stable results. I got into windows a tick lower but little things were being problematic. CCC wont load and my loading mouse image was stuck. That always happens when I dont give the cores enough volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Mk, thats my lowest stable results. I got into windows a tick lower but little things were being problematic. CCC wont load and my loading mouse image was stuck. That always happens when I dont give the cores enough volts.



thats pretty impresive.  I am on the agena now, but I'll work on my kuma soon, perfect it so I can try out gaming and stuff.  I want to make it stable at 2.5ghz or so, maybe 2.3ghz.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 18, 2008)

I did some gaming with 1.8ghz and its still PERFECTLY flawless. I seriously wonder how little power it takes...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I did some gaming with 1.8ghz and its still PERFECTLY flawless. I seriously wonder how little power it takes...



Haha, I was 1.1v at 1.8ghz, I could have gone lower but I didn't.  YOu'v edone 0.86v at 1.8ghz on the kuma right?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 18, 2008)

yea.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> yea.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 18, 2008)

This guy has done some underclocking too  HERE

800MHz @ 0.84V and only 9/18W of TDP for a quad! 



> ...snip... P-State voltage and frequencies through CPU MSR tweaking, we've been running Min. P-State at 0.84v 800 MHz on all Phenom processors we have that are not at high loads constantly. The power requirement at that setting for Phenom B3 stepping 9850 and 9950 processors is approximately 9W using motherboards with AM2+ PSI specification support and 18W with motherboards without the AM2+ PSI specification support.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 18, 2008)

Im confused, he got a phenom at 800mhz and used only 9 to 18 watts?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im confused, he got a phenom at 800mhz and used only 9 to 18 watts?



whats so confusing about that?


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 19, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im confused, he got a phenom at 800mhz and used only 9 to 18 watts?



Yea, it measured power on +12V 4-pin connector. This is TDP in idle. For example, Brisbane core is about +8W in idle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2008)

I just put my video card back in the loop with the new rad.

I had put it back to air when I got the new rad because I was going to purchase the 4870.  BUt I will hold off just a bit so for now I just watercooled it again.  the card idles like nearly 10 degress lower with this rad at 36-38ºc.  Under load, I dont know, I will try and clock it tonight again, Ill let you guys know the results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^^^here is how the new set up looks.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^^^here is how the new set up looks.



i see you have some blue in there. i like blue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i see you have some blue in there. i like blue



in where?  as far as lighting, or fluid?


I had the koolance blue coolant, but I liked the green better.  So i tried to get as much of the blue one out, so some blue still shows up in the tubing from time to time.  its mixed a bit.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

i meant the lighting, just joking around. setup looks awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i meant the lighting, just joking around. setup looks awesome.



thanks bro, I'm really happy with it myself, I just need to get the new full tower so I can mount eveyrhting inside, and close it up.  It should look a lot nicer that way.  This is a midtower, and its too cramped, although I think I did a really good job of fitting everything in, and the cable management is not bad neither.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 19, 2008)

Patty, I am seeing a flat cable at the bottom...do you still use floppy?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 19, 2008)

So yea, 45nm Phenom + 790GX board is going to rock. AMD just said that they are going to boost the HT speed to the 3.1 architecture. Meaning 3200mhz northbridges. 

They also said with the Fuzion chips, they are going to remove the northbridge all together and mix it in with the CPU along side the GPU. Meaning super fast direct communication with CPU and GPUs. 

AMD is starting to really move.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here are the pics I promised you guys:
> 
> After 600 grit
> 
> ...



hey nice CP but next time you need to lapp at 600 grit till the whole surface is copper... than  go up in the grits to smooth the scratches...but all in all nice work man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Patty, I am seeing a flat cable at the bottom...do you still use floppy?



i used it to flash my 2900, I might just remove it and hook it up when I need it.  What do ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey nice CP but next time you need to lapp at 600 grit till the whole surface is copper... than  go up in the grits to smooth the scratches...but all in all nice work man



Thanks for the tip dude.  Anyhow it was my first shot.  But it still did a really nice difference.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the tip dude.  Anyhow it was my first shot.  But it still did a really nice difference.


yes and yes it was your first time and you still did a sweet job but to get your processor this shinny.... wanna know the secret? dont do the figure 8
instead just lightly i mean fly shit lite just lapp in one direction (on your final polish) ... yeah get rid of that ugly ribbon mate... i have one hooked to my hd and hate it lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 19, 2008)

any who.... i need to know what the AI clock skew is all about.... someone help?


----------



## bigtye (Aug 19, 2008)

Bugger me that is shiny!

Is that "fly shit light" all the way from 600 grit onwards or just with the last grit level. By the way, how long did that take, start to finish?

I hadn't considered lapping before, but seeing these results makes me keen for my processor.

Tye

ok, final polish is fly shit light only, reread post


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 19, 2008)

bigtye said:


> Bugger me that is shiny!
> 
> Is that "fly shit light" all the way from 600 grit onwards or just with the last grit level. By the way, how long did that take, start to finish?
> 
> ...


na mate just fly shit light the last 5 min of the lapping.... took about 1 hour 30...  to complete


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> any who.... i need to know what the AI clock skew is all about.... someone help?


it's ok i know what it is now and for anybody wanting to know what and how it works check this out..http://www.overclock.net/faqs/119265-how-clock-skew-can-save-your.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

channel a 150ps
channel b 450ps
so far at this setting science mark is giving me good marks'
1930 for memory where @ (a)150 and (b)350 gave me 1902 @ 3.03GHz and memory @ 1066 setting.... seems upping the channel b is giving me better results at lower timings and overall memory MHz.... i've been testing @ 800MHz setting Ummm hope this makes sense to ya'll
going to run channel B @ 600 now... will pass on what i find out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yes and yes it was your first time and you still did a sweet job but to get your processor this shinny.... wanna know the secret? dont do the figure 8
> instead just lightly i mean fly shit lite just lapp in one direction (on your final polish) ... yeah get rid of that ugly ribbon mate... i have one hooked to my hd and hate it lol



I will be lapping my old athlon 64 3000+, I will be going on a overclocking project with that, should be fun.

THanks for the tip though, I'll try it out with that cpu.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

well channel B @ 600 lowered the score to 1851.... so im going to try lowering channel a retarded (chevy small block) timing and see if i can get more torque outta this beast.... oh and i forgot to tell ya something..... me little Black buddie showed up today(9950 BE).... now just waiting for the 79-T to come in teeheehee


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will be lapping my old athlon 64 3000+, I will be going on a overclocking project with that, should be fun.
> 
> THanks for the tip though, I'll try it out with that cpu.


cool Cp.... just remember to lapp with 600 till the entire surface is copper ok...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

come on ppl.... we now have a new project we haven't explored yet.... *AI CLOCK SKEW* common  let's see what we can do with it..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> cool Cp.... just remember to lapp with 600 till the entire surface is copper ok...



got it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

added tubing wrap


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

1837 @ channel b 600 and a @ delay 150.... seems channel a @ 150 advanced and channel b @ 450 is so far giving the best results...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> added tubing wrap


WTH is that? is it to help with holding the hose to shape or just for the UV light effect?.... uckin EH mate.... looks great heheheh


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> added tubing wrap


id try changing your loop CP.... go.... pump... cpu...gpu...rad.... betcha ya get cooler temps that way? what ya think?..... you want the cpu cooled 1st than flowing into the gpu which runs warmer.... (not to affect the cpu Carrie away temp) that way the gpu will not run warmer since the water coming from the cpu is cooler..... then into the rad and Presto..... Nice and cool...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

ok so AI clock skew on me rig is running supper FAST @ channel A 3000ps Advanced and channel B 450ps advanced.... and all test's so far are *MEMORY UNGANGED*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> id try changing your loop CP.... go.... pump... cpu...gpu...rad.... betcha ya get cooler temps that way? what ya think?..... you want the cpu cooled 1st than flowing into the gpu which runs warmer.... (not to affect the cpu Carrie away temp) that way the gpu will not run warmer since the water coming from the cpu is cooler..... then into the rad and Presto..... Nice and cool...



the way I have it is Pump>rad>cpu>gpu>res>pump>rad, etc

You think it'll be better how you said?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

Some help needed here.

I try to run 3dmark 06 and I keep getting this open al file is missing.  I have downloaded the open al installer and the sdk file and installed both.  Still keep getting the same thing, anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Some help needed here.
> 
> I try to run 3dmark 06 and I keep getting this open al file is missing.  I have downloaded the open al installer and the sdk file and installed both.  Still keep getting the same thing, anybody know how to fix this?


i had that problem before.... i just did a un-install and re-install and all was good.... i betcha you clocked something a tad to high hey CP.... HAHA been there done that.... that seems the only time i get that error is when i push something a tad to far


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

that is also what they call corrupted File hehe.... make sure you turn off enable writing cashing on the disk and also turn off enable advanced performance before testing to help prevent a hd that gets scrambled during an o/c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

the settings are the one i had before.  I just had to re install becuase i'm in vista 64 bit now.

i've re installed like five times already.

Damn I want to try out the card at a higher clock with the new rad and I cant.  I feel like I accomplished nothing lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the settings are the one i had before.  I just had to re install becuase i'm in vista 64 bit now.
> 
> i've re installed like five times already.
> 
> Damn I want to try out the card at a higher clock with the new rad and I cant.  I feel like I accomplished nothing lol.


Weird mate? i've been using vista 64 for ever.... did you do a os repair after your problems? i wish i had a repair on me vista disk.... the Oem copy i got doesn't have that option like xp.... only the retail ver has the repair.... some one have a retail Vista 64 bit home premium they can burn and send me?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the settings are the one i had before.  I just had to re install becuase i'm in vista 64 bit now.
> 
> i've re installed like five times already.
> 
> Damn I want to try out the card at a higher clock with the new rad and I cant.  I feel like I accomplished nothing lol.


have ya tried mark Vantage yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> have ya tried mark Vantage yet?



vantage works great, but I want to see the difference in 3dmark 06, I have no idea if I run vantage.  Plus my card sucks in vantage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

haha I got 3dmark 06 to work.  I got the same open al file I had previously installed and I installed it consecutively like 8 times and now it works.  woot woot, hopefully I can pull off some nice scores tonight.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha I got 3dmark 06 to work.  I got the same open al file I had previously installed and I installed it consecutively like 8 times and now it works.  woot woot, hopefully I can pull off some nice scores tonight.



i was going to suggest that. I actually copied the openal dll file into the 06 directory, and now i can just copy it across to my other systems without needing to actually install it. Portable ftw!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Kei seen ya in here but ya didn't post.... hey man what bios you using?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Why the hell did you bumb a thread, Full?  This is not 4chan.
> 
> Anyways, friend's parts got here today. He is opening up stuff and taking out to the garage to get ready for install. He forgot to get something though, a new copy of vista 64 bit.
> 
> ...



why not? oh well running on 2 bangers..... the way i think of it is why buy a quad if you dont intend on using what ya paid for?.... just like why put gas in your car? oh well to be expected hahahah i run HI TESS in my stang bro.... so EAT IT!!!!


----------



## Kei (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, I'm still using the 1202 bios but I may go back to my baby as I forgot I was even using this one. It's nice, but still not quite as good as 1002 to me.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 20, 2008)

My 00 Camaro will eat your 'stang', full. Modded LS1 Edelbrock heads, Edelbrock cam, Edelbrock headers, Proform rockers, Borla cat back, Cold air intake, PCMforless. Just under 500HP and 509ft/lb torque. 

So yea, right back at 'cha.

And what is this AI clocking skew you are talking about?

As for running on two cores over four...

How long have you been coming to this thread? Quite a long time. Longer then me. I think the title of the thread actually conforms to WHY I use two cores over four. Reason being, cause you obviously forgot, is to save money on electricity bills and I also dont find a real 'need' for quad core at the moment. Everything runs amazingly well at 2.5ghz Kuma. I've also ran 1.8ghz Agena and everything runs just the same as Kuma did.

Again, as you can see, I think I came off 'rude' if you read that. Haha, unintentional but thats just the way I type. >.>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> My 00 Camaro will eat your 'stang', full. Modded LS1 Edelbrock heads, Edelbrock cam, Edelbrock headers, Proform rockers, Borla cat back, Cold air intake, PCMforless. Just under 500HP and 509ft/lb torque.
> 
> So yea, right back at 'cha.
> 
> ...



Your Camaro would have been a good race for my SRT-4  from a roll of course, I would get owned from a standing still race.



The car made 471whp and 487 of torque, but it weights just under 3000lbs, so the power to weight ratio is a bit in my favor.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll take you BOTH on with my '74 Stingray! 

1966 Small Journal 327ci 4-Bolt Splayed Main Small Block Chev
327 4010 Steel Crank
GRP Connecting Rods, flash beam removed, glass-beaded, sized on both ends
13:1 .60 over JRP Domed Pistons w/ floating wrist pins (JRP actually had to make these for me - there are *no* .60 over 327 domed pistons at 13:1!)
Chet Herbert Custom Grind .645/.645 @ 300*In/310*Ex  Roller Cam
DartII Sportsman 57cc Heads, Ported/Polished, Roller Lifters, Stud Girdle
2.05/1.65 Titanium Swirl-Polished valves
Crane Aluminum Roller Rockers @ 1.75:1 on both intake and exhaust
Weiand Hi-Ram Tunnel Ram
2 X King Demon RS TUNNEL RAM 1095ST Carbs
 - Everything balanced/blueprinted

Hughes 9" 4800RPM Stall Converter
MSD HVC-2
MSD Chevy V8 "Crab Cap"
GM Turbo-400 w/ steel clutches, manual valve body, etc.
Stage III Rally Suspension

Monocoque rear Leaf Spring
...and all kinds of other weight-saving mods 

The car weighs in at 2965lb with me and a 1/2 tank (7 gallons) of 130octane AvGas (Blue) in it, and produces 745horse, 832#/ft tq...and it's a MONSTER...I get all shaky just sitting behind the wheel when it's *not running*, let alone what happens when it wakes up!  This thing doesn't move, it moves the earth beneath it!! 
I've had it up to probably close to 180MPH, but there's no way to really tell for sure - the speedometer goes to 160, but there's no peg to stop the needle, and I've had it wrapped around to "M" on MPH, given that each inch is roughly 10MPH, that would be roughly 180MPH - and it felt like it too...the road gets awful NARROW at that speed!!!!

This beast is sub 10 seconds on track spinning most of the way - I was told NOT to bring it back without a 28pt roll cage and 5pt harnesses.  I told 'em to get F'ed cause I'm not runing the interior of my car for that kind of equipment, so I just play on the streets now...you guys live close???   It's getting hard to find a race anymore... 





By Psychlone



By Psychlone
(sorry for the crap pix, they were the only ones I could dig up on short notice.)

Wow...sorry - I derailed, but all this talk about cars and stuff...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^ahhh what the heck I got a 4 cylinder lol.  Well used to.  Plus thats a built car, My motor was stock like out the dealer, just had bolt on work done to it.

Where do you live by the way, it doesn't say in your profile.

and after reading those specs, that vette is badass.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ahhh what the heck I got a 4 cylinder lol.  Well used to.  Plus thats a built car, My motor was stock like out the dealer, just had bolt on work done to it.
> 
> Where do you live by the way, it doesn't say in your profile.
> 
> and after reading those specs, that vette is badass.



Southern Utah - where there's *plenty* of open stretches and the cops drive Fords! 

Thanks for the props - I went a bit haywire with 10 grand and a National Dragster catalog...me and my girlfriend's (at the time) dad built it from a small journal 327 and Dart II heads that I already had.  At the time, he was happy as Hell  to be putting those kind of components in a small block, but he never pulled me aside and explained that fine line between streetability and what's not :shadedshu ...and now I pay the price @ $7.82/gallon for 130octane AvGas - but it's still fun to take out and terrorize the little 'Stangs!

Psychlone

EDIT:  Sorry - I won't derail this thread again - that Vette is not even close to 'low power consumption'!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy mother of all cars.

Psychlone, thats a beauty! Im drooling at it. How long have you had her?


----------



## servermonkey (Aug 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hi Kei, sorry I just got very curious about my chip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Southern Utah - where there's *plenty* of open stretches and the cops drive Fords!
> 
> Thanks for the props - I went a bit haywire with 10 grand and a National Dragster catalog...me and my girlfriend's (at the time) dad built it from a small journal 327 and Dart II heads that I already had.  At the time, he was happy as Hell  to be putting those kind of components in a small block, but he never pulled me aside and explained that fine line between streetability and what's not :shadedshu ...and now I pay the price @ $7.82/gallon for 130octane AvGas - but it's still fun to take out and terrorize the little 'Stangs!
> 
> ...



hehe, I know the feeling, well close to it, when ever I ran my car on race gas I had to buy 110octane from a Sunoco Station locally, $6.12a gallon.  ONly place locally that opened at midnight and sold that gas lol.

You definately got a beast though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> very nice



I was just curious as to if my chip can do that, guess it can.  After what I have been able to do with my phenom, I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Guys I need your advise.

I have about $300 to spend on a video card now.  I wanted the 4870, but that will take up literally my whole budget for now.

What about getting a 4850, then I can order the waterblock and water cool it.  Maybe I can get away a  decent overclock.  

What do you guys think is a wiser choice?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 22, 2008)

2 4850s or one 4870. 

Either way dont really bother watercooling as those cards are already beasts and dont need to overclocked. If anything!, underclock them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 2 4850s or one 4870.
> 
> Either way dont really bother watercooling as those cards are already beasts and dont need to overclocked. If anything!, underclock them.



Well I just figured out my current Swiftech water block (MCW60) fits the 4800 series.

What option do you recommend then:


1- one watercooled 4870

2- two air cooled 4850, then in the future watercool them both.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 22, 2008)

Does the waterblock fit a single slot? Or is it a fat waterblock IE dual slot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Does the waterblock fit a single slot? Or is it a fat waterblock IE dual slot



check it out


http://www.swiftnets.com/

go under liquid cooling, its the first one under water blocks.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 22, 2008)

I cant really tell how fat that is. Or skinny. Looks like its too big to fit everything all single cardedly. Iunno. I'd get a single powerful GPU like a 4870.....x2.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

First off...while I'd destroy all of you in the corners (RX-7)...I'm still scared of all of you in a straight line .....especially that Saturn V rocket formerly known as a Stingray haha, dear lord that thing is a monster!

Now then, Chicken I say go for the two 4850's as you'll get significantly more performance than a single 4870 (which of course is still no slouch in the least bit), plus it's just cooler. Then again you could just get a single 4850 which is already more than enough to run anything and save the money for something else. 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I cant really tell how fat that is. Or skinny. Looks like its too big to fit everything all single cardedly. Iunno. I'd get a single powerful GPU like a 4870.....x2.



I'm dude I don't know, I don't think it'll fit everything single slotted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> First off...while I'd destroy all of you in the corners (RX-7)...I'm still scared of all of you in a straight line .....especially that Saturn V rocket formerly known as a Stingray haha, dear lord that thing is a monster!
> 
> Now then, Chicken I say go for the two 4850's as you'll get significantly more performance than a single 4870 (which of course is still no slouch in the least bit), plus it's just cooler. Then again you could just get a single 4850 which is already more than enough to run anything and save the money for something else.
> 
> K




Now the question of the day is...


:::drumroll:::


How much better is a 4850, over my 2900xt???

I've read up a bit on the 4850 and I think its actually better in most if not all benchmarks than the 3870x2.  Last time I checked the 3870x2 was a heck of a card!!!


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

Ha...hahahaha...hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Sorry it sounded like you were compairing the 4850 (beast nasty sick disgusting ridiculous and completely wonderful) card to the 2900xt (really really good). I'm glad you'd never do that cuz it'd be crazy if you did.

And yep, the 3870x2 is a beast of a card indeed. I'd still take the 4850 over the 3870x2 though as it's cheaper and runs better for most things especially if the program can't use crossfire properly! Now then...two 4850's vs. wait......what other card were we talking about again?

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ha...hahahaha...hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Sorry it sounded like you were compairing the 4850 (beast nasty sick disgusting ridiculous and completely wonderful) card to the 2900xt (really really good). I'm glad you'd never do that cuz it'd be crazy if you did.
> 
> ...



hahaha, guess the 4850 is a winner lol.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, guess the 4850 is a winner lol.



http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-and--4870-crossfirex-performance/4

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/745/4/

Maybe not the best done reviews out there, but just what I could find real quick like. I'd say it's a no brainer for the money.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-and--4870-crossfirex-performance/4
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/745/4/
> 
> ...



I saw a review similar to the one on legit reviews that you just linked me, and the 4850 beat the 3870x2 in all the test except for like one.  So imagine.  I def. think that in the situation i'm in now the 4850 is my best choice, later on I can add a 2nd one if I decide I want more performance, even though it won't really be needed.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, that was my thinking...it's just way too good to not buy honestly. Unless you're looking for strictly benchmark performance then the 4850 is easily the best thing out there right now. Add another one of them and you've still only spent roughly $300 for performance on par (and in many cases better than) the monstrous nVidia 280.

Of course the 4870 is also a very good choice and perhaps next year it'd be an _even better_ choice once things start to tax these cards more. If the games being played now (and many in the future) required more than the 4850 then I'd say go for something bigger. But seriously most games don't even use all the power the 4850 has which is just insane and makes the card look better by the minute.

I've got one and it's brought me nothing but happiness and it's not even overclocked. Honestly, heh heh until I just said that...I pretty much forgot you _could_ overclock the card, it's that nasty. 

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> Yep, that was my thinking...it's just way too good to not buy honestly. Unless you're looking for strictly benchmark performance then the 4850 is easily the best thing out there right now. Add another one of them and you've still only spent roughly $300 for performance on par (and in many cases better than) the monstrous nVidia 280.
> 
> Of course the 4870 is also a very good choice and perhaps next year it'd be an _even better_ choice once things start to tax these cards more. If the games being played now (and many in the future) required more than the 4850 then I'd say go for something bigger. But seriously most games don't even use all the power the 4850 has which is just insane and makes the card look better by the minute.
> 
> ...



yah the 4850 is the best bang for the buck.

I will watercool mine since I already have a waterblock.  however I heard they run super cool on air.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine runs just fine on air as max temps I see are mid 70's which I can completley live with as it makes no noise. Not sure how cool it would run if the fan is turned up really high but since the fan is a super high rpm fan I don't wanna find out either...that puppy would be very very loud!

Right now I'm at 55C on 33% fan speed and less than absolutely no noise. When playing a game my fan speed raises to somewhere around 50% I believe but I can't remember what I have it set to in the bios. Either way even then nice and quiet, it's excellent.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> Mine runs just fine on air as max temps I see are mid 70's which I can completley live with as it makes no noise. Not sure how cool it would run if the fan is turned up really high but since the fan is a super high rpm fan I don't wanna find out either...that puppy would be very very loud!
> 
> Right now I'm at 55C on 33% fan speed and less than absolutely no noise. When playing a game my fan speed raises to somewhere around 50% I believe but I can't remember what I have it set to in the bios. Either way even then nice and quiet, it's excellent.
> 
> K




hmmm, on water it should run beautifully cool.

My 2900xt on air with the fan also at 33% ran at  about 54-58ºc on idle and about mid 70's also under load.

On water it idles like at 38-40ºc and under load like 52-55ºc.  Huge difference.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

If I had to choose then I'd say the best thing I've bought for my setup is in this order...

1. Phenom 9850BE (c'mon did you think anything else would/could ever be here )
2. Visiontek ATi HD4850
3. ASUS M3A32-Wifi (awesome even w/o SB750)
4. Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (just wow)
5. Scythe Slipstream 110cfm (run on uber low all day and still crazy cool at roughly only 30% power)

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> If I had to choose then I'd say the best thing I've bought for my setup is in this order...
> 
> 1. Phenom 9850BE (c'mon did you think anything else would/could ever be here )
> 2. Visiontek ATi HD4850
> ...



thats pretty reasonable considering the way you feel about your hardware.

If I was to do the list my way it would look like this


1-Phenom 9850BE (did you really think it was any different than your #1 spot, no way Jose)
2- Koolance Radiator (oh boy is it great)
3-ASUS M3A32
4-2900xt( my first video card, I will never let it go)
5- 22" Samsung 225BW, makes you feel like a king when you upgrade to this from a 15"crt monitor, just amazing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

can someone verify what my mobo temp is please...
is it TMPIN 0...1...2
and what is tmpin 0..1..and 2


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have your same set up..but that looks like 0=cpu 1=mb 2=gpu.

Why don't you use the asus utility pc probe?


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2008)

Full I do believe those are the temps on the heatsink...are those recent temps? If so did you lap both the processor AND heatsink or just the processor? Mine used to be different similar to what you have there but after lapping they're almost identical across the board. Right now they're 34/36/29C, max they were at today is 34/36/34C.

I've heard this from many others across the net that they're the heatsink temps and after lapping I can believe it.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> I don't have your same set up..but that looks like 0=cpu 1=mb 2=gpu.
> 
> Why don't you use the asus utility pc probe?


well 0=cpu just don't jive with the cpu temp in aod and also everest... im thinking it's the power voltage regulator circuit.... ummm pc probe is ok but i only used it to calibrate core temp... core temp is nice and small .... as for everest i find on my system it gives me the lowest most incorrect reading.... hell i only trust pc probe since what it says in the os plus it matches the temp in the bios.... since i calibrated core temp it runs and gives me the most accurate cpu core temp w/o running pc probe


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

Kei said:


> Full I do believe those are the temps on the heatsink...are those recent temps? If so did you lap both the processor AND heatsink or just the processor? Mine used to be different similar to what you have there but after lapping they're almost identical across the board. Right now they're 34/36/29C, max they were at today is 34/36/34C.
> 
> I've heard this from many others across the net that they're the heatsink temps and after lapping I can believe it.
> 
> K


yeah it's recent... about 60seconds after running Prime95 for an hour... i lapped both cpu and water block... it's also 25.8c in the room at the moment...this water block is a pain to mount... or to tell if it's on perfect...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

here im running Prime again with hot water... didnt give it really much time to cool down.. also just for your info my temp is higher then my post after my lapping... i have the intake of the radiator covered with filter foam to keep the dust out... it's a pain cleaning dust from the rad man.. without the filter im 8-10c cooler..so what ya think Kei?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

PSY you get your 4870x2's yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey CP
if you could close up your case what temp's ya think you'd get... cpu... mobo? i keep mine closed to keep all the dirt and crap from getting in...if i open it than my temps drop like 34c for the mobo under Prime and the cpu also drops 4-5c.... and what ever happened to Sinister Steve? he pop something?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP
> if you could close up your case what temp's ya think you'd get... cpu... mobo? i keep mine closed to keep all the dirt and crap from getting in...if i open it than my temps drop like 34c for the mobo under Prime and the cpu also drops 4-5c.... and what ever happened to Sinister Steve? he pop something?



When I first put the drive bay on, the case was closed, and with the cpu only in the loop the max was about 50ºc.  However this case I have has very poor cooling.  

once I get my card, I will get a lian li case and basically watercool everything but the hard drive and the ram.  Ram seems to be running really cool with a fan on top of it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I first put the drive bay on, the case was closed, and with the cpu only in the loop the max was about 50ºc.  However this case I have has very poor cooling.
> 
> once I get my card, I will get a lian li case and basically watercool everything but the hard drive and the ram.  Ram seems to be running really cool with a fan on top of it.


nice Cp....
im at 3.3ghz today and running Prime95 at the moment and being closed she's at 47c after 20min of stressing.... i also took off the mem pipe and it did lower the NB 3-4c


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG OM freaking GOD!!!! us ASUS M3A32-mvp deluxe users now have a new BIOS update!!!!!
bios 1203 time to test teeheehee (giddy school girl) http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> nice Cp....
> im at 3.3ghz today and running Prime95 at the moment and being closed she's at 47c after 20min of stressing.... i also took off the mem pipe and it did lower the NB 3-4c



I believe mine open now, but with my heater of video card (2900xt) that i have I see about 42-43ºc over a night of load.  Without the card it was about 38-39ºc.  But of course, this is with the koolance rad.

these temps are at 3.150ghz @ 1.328v

how much voltage does it take you to run prime 95 stable at 3.3ghz?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

*SCREAM'S************ KEI this new bios has low timing's under 1066 mode like 3.3.3.3 
Get at it man..... i want updates!!! and the Bios looks alot different also.... even more memory options!!!!! im at 1.375volt CP @ 3.3ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> *SCREAM'S************ KEI this new bios has low timing's under 1066 mode like 3.3.3.3
> Get at it man..... i want updates!!! and the Bios looks alot different also.... even more memory options!!!!! im at 1.375volt CP @ 3.3ghz



wtf???  that sucks, it takes me 1.440v to get stable at 3.3Ghz.  However, maybe I just need to tweak all my settings better, which I never really did.

Also, what bios are you talking about, is there a new one for our mobo?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

and with this new BIOS the memory timing's are also fixed.... no more bumping the one 2 points higher to get what ya want..... i got a real good feeling about this new version guy's


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf???  that sucks, it takes me 1.440v to get stable at 3.3Ghz.  However, maybe I just need to tweak all my settings better, which I never really did.
> 
> Also, what bios are you talking about, is there a new one for our mobo?


i just posted it a few posts up CP  it's the new 1203 bios
hurry get it .... it's working sweet and im getting better clocks with it hahahha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i just posted it a few posts up CP  it's the new 1203 bios
> hurry get it .... it's working sweet and im getting better clocks with it hahahha





You betcha I am, brb.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> You betcha I am, brb.


OK kool man i'll be waiting.... and the memory timings are what ya set them at.... 4.4.4.12.20
not 4.4.4.14.20 to get the 14 to a 12 hahaha.... finally and updated bios that is configured and looks different... bout time ASUS!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

ha KEI see your in the room.... ya get the new bios?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> OK kool man i'll be waiting.... and the memory timings are what ya set them at.... 4.4.4.12.20
> not 4.4.4.14.20 to get the 14 to a 12 hahaha.... finally and updated bios that is configured and looks different... bout time ASUS!!!!!



haha, yeah I hated that with the timings.  I'm d/ling asus update, going to install, then update, and restart.  Lets see.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Kei is going to shit when he see's he can get 3.3.3 timings under 1066 mode


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I'm getting it RIGHT NOW as I wanna see what timings I can REALLY run this ram at...if any better. For those who don't know I've run it at stock voltage (2.30v) at 1141Mhz 4-5-5-15-21 2T. I hope I can get better dear lord it'd be sweet to run 4-4-4...or gulp maybe a hint better? I doubt it'd go better than that though...I think.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I'm getting it RIGHT NOW as I wanna see what timings I can REALLY run this ram at...if any better. For those who don't know I've run it at stock voltage (2.30v) at 1141Mhz 4-5-5-15-21 2T. I hope I can get better dear lord it'd be sweet to run 4-4-4...or gulp maybe a hint better? I doubt it'd go better than that though...I think.
> 
> K


AH shit Kei..... you made me LMAO!!!!!  and yes the timings are low low loooooooowwwwwwww man....hurry and let us know!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah i feel like a turd Kei.... sorry with all the excitement i missed the timing's i should have said you can go Cas 3 and the next is the same at 5... 3.5.5.5.... sorry man...
you try for cas 3 yet? i hope it works for ya man


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Must say i can boot and now run prime where i couldn't before hehehe...even at lower core volt....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

well? Kei can ya do cas 3?
betcha your cpu clocks can go higher now with the 1203 bios hey? shit i think i'll try 4.4.3 since the bios has better memory thing's....lol.... nub hey... but it's worth it for me...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

ok, i'm on the 1203 bios now.  Posting at 3.3ghz, but it still takes me 1.440v.

Hey full you mind sharing your bios settings for the voltages with me.  Just want to see if maybe i'm doing something wrong.  I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha, it's cool I realized it as soon as I went to change settings. Yea they had that part of the timing before but no lower timings for tRCD, tRP, or tRAS sadly. I haven't tried for cas3 as I highly doubt it'd happen considering the stock voltage is 2.30v and the bios only allows up to 2.50v. Also I believe the max I was able to run cas3 was somewhere around 850Mhz or better (maybe a little less) so I'm sure it'd take a whole HEAP of voltage to try that at anything higher.

Oh well, the new bios does look sweet though! It's nice to see things grouped together instead of just on the same screen but all 'jumbled' up. I wonder now how well the C1E option would work out since it's part of the things listed in the fixes.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, i'm on the 1203 bios now.  Posting at 3.3ghz, but it still takes me 1.440v.
> 
> Hey full you mind sharing your bios settings for the voltages with me.  Just want to see if maybe i'm doing something wrong.  I would really appreciate that.


im just using  the Processor NB volt 1.3250
and Core/PCIe volt 1.24 volt
the cpu core is @ 1.3875 volt in the bios....
just a reminder i only clock in the bios.... AOD i find is a crutch.... only after you can post.. it may work but it's not very stable..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Haha, it's cool I realized it as soon as I went to change settings. Yea they had that part of the timing before but no lower timings for tRCD, tRP, or tRAS sadly. I haven't tried for cas3 as I highly doubt it'd happen considering the stock voltage is 2.30v and the bios only allows up to 2.50v. Also I believe the max I was able to run cas3 was somewhere around 850Mhz or better (maybe a little less) so I'm sure it'd take a whole HEAP of voltage to try that at anything higher.
> 
> Oh well, the new bios does look sweet though! It's nice to see things grouped together instead of just on the same screen but all 'jumbled' up. I wonder now how well the C1E option would work out since it's part of the things listed in the fixes.
> 
> K


well comeon Kei.... how ya know until ya try?.... i run these shitty tracers @ 4.4.4.12.20 2.22volt t2..... i tried 4.4.3.15.20 t2 2.22 volt.... had to reset the rtc.... but hey you never know...... you might have a chance.... just leave the volts alone and see


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, i'm on the 1203 bios now.  Posting at 3.3ghz, but it still takes me 1.440v.
> 
> Hey full you mind sharing your bios settings for the voltages with me.  Just want to see if maybe i'm doing something wrong.  I would really appreciate that.


CP i share all my setting's..... just look back and you'll see.... i just give up telling since im about the only one showing the results.... but every mobo and cpu  setting work's different... i can only sugest that's all.... just play with the Proc NB volt and Core/pcie volt setting.... leave your cpu at what worked b4 and slowly bump the bus speed with little bumps on what i just typed... it's taken me months to get to where im at man....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> CP i share all my setting's..... just look back and you'll see.... i just give up telling since im about the only one showing the results.... but every mobo and cpu  setting work's different... i can only sugest that's all.... just play with the Proc NB volt and Core/pcie volt setting.... leave your cpu at what worked b4 and slowly bump the bus speed with little bumps on what i just typed... it's taken me months to get to where im at man....



mine did 3.3ghz right out the box, I just cant seem to get over 3.350ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine did 3.3ghz right out the box, I just cant seem to get over 3.350ghz


well an 850MHz bump for free is sweet man... i had a 6400 be and for the longest time i couldn't run long stable @ 3.7ghz.... i had the core volts around 1.55v.... don't quote me on that volt but it was real close.... it wasn't stable till i backed down the cpu volt to 1.4750volt that the cpu became 24/7 stable.... why? ya got me..... i find i can set high volt's but it wont post using this quad.... but the same bus speed at lower volts seem to do the trick.... i just haven't really figured that one out man.... i always thought higher volt's give higher clocks.... but now im finding only after months that it's the lower volt that keeps it up and stable.... why? i have no idea...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

ya see Kei.... i took off the filter foam and bumped the bus speed 3 clicks.... look at the time Prime has been running and the lower temp.... weird man


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

room temp 25.6c..... newer bios= lower temp for me.... plus im also running a pussy cat video in the back ground... Mmmmm pussy haha cat dolls


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

I cant seem to post at any voltage, higher than 3360mhz.  Weird.  Oh well, what the heck, now i'm working on the kuma.

Running now on two cores at 2.5GHz @ 1.26v.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I cant seem to post at any voltage, higher than 3360mhz.  Weird.  Oh well, what the heck, now i'm working on the kuma.
> 
> Running now on two cores at 2.5GHz @ 1.26v.


Kuma :shadedshu... why? .... hey ya'll.... anyone having great luck with the cat 8.8 ?
CP on my 3.2 ghz setting.... for every one bump to the core i also add one bump to the  Processor NB volt.... hope it's some help for ya.... shit dude get a 4870..... screw the twin 4850's..... just save a little longer and get the x2 my friend.... i told everyone i was waiting till next year to get the new ATI gpu.... but fuge it!!!! i want bigger benchies lol.... i'll be getting the 4870x2 shortly and than next year the newest x2....  Screw Ncrapia!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

give me you exact highest post setting CP and mabey i can help ya...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Kuma :shadedshu... why? .... hey ya'll.... anyone having great luck with the cat 8.8 ?
> CP on my 3.2 ghz setting.... for every one bump to the core i also add one bump to the  Processor NB volt.... hope it's some help for ya.... shit dude get a 4870..... screw the twin 4850's..... just save a little longer and get the x2 my friend.... i told everyone i was waiting till next year to get the new ATI gpu.... but fuge it!!!! i want bigger benchies lol.... i'll be getting the 4870x2 shortly and than next year the newest x2....  Screw Ncrapia!!!!



I love benches, but I realize its not everything.

I think dual 4850's will be more than enough for now.  its way better than what I have now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

as far as why running a Kuma, I want to get it stable and try to game with it.  I want to see the difference.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> as far as why running a Kuma, I want to get it stable and try to game with it.  I want to see the difference.


did ya buy a dual core or a quad? run it the way it was designed too!! unless you just surf the web.... or cant afford the hydro bill every month.... im a firm believer in letting things run the way they designed things to runn.... and strongly believe in finding the MAX!!! your program will decide if you need one,,,,two,,,three,,,four cores to run....just let er ripp man and find the max and after that down core for your needs  (fuk it!!!! drive it like you stole it....WFO) WIDE FUKIN OPEN!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love benches, but I realize its not everything.
> 
> I think dual 4850's will be more than enough for now.  its way better than what I have now.


but a single or better yet x2's will be far better.... don't waste your money man.... just get the 70's and you wont need to wonder who you can sell the 50's to to make up the cost....besides you wont heat the crap outta your case with a 70 series gpu.... they vent out the back of the case mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> but a single or better yet x2's will be far better.... don't waste your money man.... just get the 70's and you wont need to wonder who you can sell the 50's to to make up the cost....besides you wont heat the crap outta your case with a 70 series gpu.... they vent out the back of the case mate



actually they vent into the radiator lol.


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2008)

*Friends it's time to see what this new BIOS can REALLY do!*



Viscarious said:


> Mk, thats my lowest stable results. I got into windows a tick lower but little things were being problematic. CCC wont load and my loading mouse image was stuck. That always happens when I dont give the cores enough volts.



I'm sure I will be hated for what I'm about to post up but I have a new record (so far) for lowest Agena (4 cores) results. I've been checking this new bios versus the old ones and changing a setting here and a setting there...well my results so far.

K

P.S.
   Don't hate...too much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> I'm sure I will be hated for what I'm about to post up but I have a new record (so far) for lowest Agena (4 cores) results. I've been checking this new bios versus the old ones and changing a setting here and a setting there...well my results so far.
> 
> K
> 
> ...



thats awesome.  Is there anything special when doing like a low voltage or kuma set up?  I can't get my kuma stable.  2.5ghz at 1.3v still not stable, dont get it.


What were your load temps in that run? 34-36ºc?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats awesome.  Is there anything special when doing like a low voltage or kuma set up?  I can't get my kuma stable.  2.5ghz at 1.3v still not stable, dont get it.
> 
> 
> What were your load temps in that run? 34-36ºc?


you got high lovable high voltage cpu like meeeee CP...hehehe...
and Kei master.... how the timing's go?
you think you'll stay with the 1203 bios?..... i Sure the hell am.... getting higher stable clocks at medium volts..... 1.392 volt's


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2008)

well off to bed guy's.... im letting Prime run till i wake up.... i hope it wont crash while away.... see ya'll in the later half of the day...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> you got high lovable high voltage cpu like meeeee CP...hehehe...
> and Kei master.... how the timing's go?
> you think you'll stay with the 1203 bios?..... i Sure the hell am.... getting higher stable clocks at medium volts..... 1.392 volt's



I would do alot of mods to this machine, but this is all i have, and beyond that it will become my 32/16bit unit because the next machine will be 64/32.


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken, my load temps as shown in the picture were 36C max while now only drawing 163W total system watts (down from 175W I posted earlier) during full 100% load and 141W right now while using the Zune Pass program (music), the internet, and the normal backgroud programs (50 background processes).

I believe the reason I can do what I'm going may have something to do with either the new bios itself *or* CnQ with C1E options enabled. I've got CnQ running with under/overclocked settings finally and haven't had a problem at all. Well technically the only problem is that the voltage doesn't drop down (when using stock bios options the voltage doesn't change from 1.30v but processor speed does). I could care less if the voltage drops down though as I already either run at the lowest it would allow or _lower_ than it is allowed to set.

I've not changed the Northbridge or HT Link voltage options yet so they're still on auto (used to be 1.20v on old bios) until I do some testing with those. The only voltage options I have set so far are the cpu and memory if I remember correctly. The rest I leave alone for now as I'm sure the CnQ+C1E needs to set those dynamically else they wouldn't work. The multipliers are set for all things though and timings and all that other stuff are all setup by me.

Before I showed you the lowest voltage I could boot 2.5Ghz was 1.072v but I couldn't actually run at that as it'd bsod almost immediately after the shot was taken if not before. Well last night I did another test to check if that was still the case....results so far below.

K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

Kei said:


> Chicken, my load temps as shown in the picture were 36C max while now only drawing 163W total system watts (down from 175W I posted earlier) during full 100% load and 141W right now while using the Zune Pass program (music), the internet, and the normal backgroud programs (50 background processes).
> 
> I believe the reason I can do what I'm going may have something to do with either the new bios itself *or* CnQ with C1E options enabled. I've got CnQ running with under/overclocked settings finally and haven't had a problem at all. Well technically the only problem is that the voltage doesn't drop down (when using stock bios options the voltage doesn't change from 1.30v but processor speed does). I could care less if the voltage drops down though as I already either run at the lowest it would allow or _lower_ than it is allowed to set.
> 
> ...



Wow Kei, thats pretty impressive.  However, maybe the reason why I couldn't get stable a lower volts was because I had set everything manually.  Maybe for a low voltage set up I am better off leaving certain things on auto like you told me.

This is what I'm at now.  I left it stressing in ultimate last night, when I woke up max temps were 36ºc, and it averaged about 34ºc .  This was also with my two push fans on low, when I kick them up a notch they help drop like 1-2ºc or so more.  With this set up it runs really cool as I am pushing less voltage.  The main reason for me doing a Kuma now is that I just want to use it for a few days and see the difference in gaming.  So far I played GRID last night and I have all graphics detail maxed out and playing at 1680x1050.  The game ran flawlessly, it once did slow down a bit, but at times it felt smoother 

Here is the CPU-z for this one now, by the way, I know my voltage can go down a bit more, just wanted to set it at something where it would not crash for sure:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

By the way, remember I told you my load temps were max of 36ºc.  Notice in my screenshot it's idling like at 34ºc.  That shows you how good of a job the dual fan Koolance rad does.  From Idle to full load, it only allows the temps to go up about 2ºc!!!!!!!!!

With my Agena set up at 1.328v it idles at around 36ºc and load is about 40-42ºc, depending if its night or day, nightime in my house gets cool, so thats why I say that.  Regardless thats around 4-6ºc increase only.  Thats not bad at all.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> PSY you get your 4870x2's yet?



Yep - but I decided against getting two of them after seeing the benefits...for an extra 20 FPS, an extra $550 isn't worth the money - especially considering everything (but Crysis) has 60 - 290FPS already!!! 

I've already torn it apart and removed most of the thermal pads, replaced the thermal compound with AS5 (will use MX2 next time - but I had AS5 on me at the time) and learned XML to create profiles for core speed, memory speed and fan speed...it runs 800/1000 with no problems to date - scored 16562 in 3D06 with my CPU at 3.1GHz, so I've just got to find the time to play with the CPU itself since it's STILL CPU BOUND even at 3.1!!! (and I know this because I did raise it to 3.3GHz and scored another 600+- points, but I didn't write anything down and for some reason, I BSOD'ed during the night)

I created a temperature control thread specifically for the 4870X2 cards RIGHT HERE as well as on several other forums (where it's been stickied) - go check it out!!

Psychlone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok,

Full, I finally got it stable at 3.3GHz under 1.4v.  I loosened up my memory timings from 5-5-5-15 to 6-6-6-18.  Check it out:





Now, I also lowered the voltage further on my Kuma set up, check out the screen.  The specs are in the sidebar, max temp reached was 34ºc.  This was also with C1E enabled.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> I've got CnQ running with under/overclocked settings finally and haven't had a problem at all. Well technically the only problem is that the voltage doesn't drop down (when using stock bios options the voltage doesn't change from 1.30v but processor speed does). I could care less if the voltage drops down though as I already either run at the lowest it would allow or _lower_ than it is allowed to set.
> 
> K



Its irrelevant in your case because you're already locked at minimum, but i have a modified version of RMclock that works in vista x64, you could set up profiles in that and control voltages as well as multipliers.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

unfortunately, for now I can't get M3A78-T or even M3A78 Pro. What do you think about Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H? Online reviews are still scarce...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> unfortunately, for now I can't get M3A78-T or even M3A78 Pro. What do you think about Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H? Online reviews are still scarce...



bro, so far perfect reviews on newegg.  Looks like a great board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 24, 2008)

Hold out for the M3A79-T unless you *have* to have something now.

That board is just going through BIOS revisions as we speak and will be ready soon...and it's going to be the one to have!

Psychlone


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 24, 2008)

I like ASUS more than Gigabyte, also. Well, it looks like I have to wait for the motherboard after all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> I like ASUS more than Gigabyte, also. Well, it looks like I have to wait for the motherboard after all.



I had a Gigabyte AM2 board before my phenom, and let me tell you that board was solid as heck, it was baseline board for like $60.  Not many features, but its still around on my buddies computer with my old 6000 x2.  So I would think that the new 790GX Gigabyte boards must be badass too!.  So far on newegg its got 10 reviews and they've all rated it 5 eggs.  Looking good so far.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 26, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Yep - but I decided against getting two of them after seeing the benefits...for an extra 20 FPS, an extra $550 isn't worth the money - especially considering everything (but Crysis) has 60 - 290FPS already!!!
> 
> I've already torn it apart and removed most of the thermal pads, replaced the thermal compound with AS5 (will use MX2 next time - but I had AS5 on me at the time) and learned XML to create profiles for core speed, memory speed and fan speed...it runs 800/1000 with no problems to date - scored 16562 in 3D06 with my CPU at 3.1GHz, so I've just got to find the time to play with the CPU itself since it's STILL CPU BOUND even at 3.1!!! (and I know this because I did raise it to 3.3GHz and scored another 600+- points, but I didn't write anything down and for some reason, I BSOD'ed during the night)
> 
> ...



i thought a 4870x2 would be faster than my 3870x2.... i got 16741 @3.1GHz
i wonder whats up with that?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 26, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Hold out for the M3A79-T unless you *have* to have something now.
> 
> That board is just going through BIOS revisions as we speak and will be ready soon...and it's going to be the one to have!
> 
> Psychlone


any idea's when the 79-T is going to be out PSY?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok,
> 
> Full, I finally got it stable at 3.3GHz under 1.4v.  I loosened up my memory timings from 5-5-5-15 to 6-6-6-18.  Check it out:
> 
> ...


Sweet CP..... how does the higher timing's score in science mark? just currious... been playing around with timings myself...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 26, 2008)

well been playing with stepping and memory timings..... glad to say im getting these crappy Tracers smoking....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well been playing with stepping and memory timings..... glad to say im getting these crappy Tracers smoking....



you got a snapshot of the previous tweaks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 26, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> you got a snapshot of the previous tweaks.


yeah i'll post it soon.... just busy at the moment.... i'll go back to my normal setting and run the test to show ya...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet CP..... how does the higher timing's score in science mark? just currious... been playing around with timings myself...



Didnt bench it, i'll try to perfect the set up a bit, get it stable and do a few benches


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

Ladies and gents.  Time for some advise.


On my current board i am able to do 3.2ghz at the same voltage as my 3.1ghz.  About 1.32v.  When i try to go over that it seems like a hit a wall, no matter how much voltage I give it it wont be stable.  I read about these boards having problems with the voltage regulators.  Now I am thinking about jumping on a 790GX board as they are fairly cheap.  However, are these boards mature enough to get one yet, and if so which one do you guys recommend.  Right now this seems to have the best reviews on newegg:

Please I need some help on this and quick


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ladies and gents.  Time for some advise.
> 
> 
> On my current board i am able to do 3.2ghz at the same voltage as my 3.1ghz.  About 1.32v.  When i try to go over that it seems like a hit a wall, no matter how much voltage I give it it wont be stable.  I read about these boards having problems with the voltage regulators.  Now I am thinking about jumping on a 790GX board as they are fairly cheap.  However, are these boards mature enough to get one yet, and if so which one do you guys recommend.  Right now this seems to have the best reviews on newegg:
> ...



wait like all of us CP.... were waiting on the Asus m3a79-T mobo.... dont worrie that you cant clock so high... you beat us all with your outta the box cpu.... just hang tough my friend... the 79-T will be out soon.... like Psyclone said they were just revising the bios on the mobo b4 they ship.... trust me... he knows mate...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2008)

thread is dieing i believe.... whoot!!!! me and cp will keep her going....
sorry im re-installing windows at the moment so i may be a bit behind replying dude.... the memory o/c fuged up my hd and nothing has been rite since


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

what im wondering is how good will the 45nm's be with the gx mobo's??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

Another thing, do you guys know if maybe water cooling the V-Regs, NB, and SB on the M3a32 will help it with the problems they have in the voltage regulators?  I mean if it runs cooler it should be more efficient, correct?

Also, it is just this board that has these problems, or is it an ASUS thing????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wait like all of us CP.... were waiting on the Asus m3a79-T mobo.... dont worrie that you cant clock so high... you beat us all with your outta the box cpu.... just hang tough my friend... the 79-T will be out soon.... like Psyclone said they were just revising the bios on the mobo b4 they ship.... trust me... he knows mate...



is there any release date on this yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> is there any release date on this yet?


i havent heard but just hang tight my friend.... it will be well worth the wait....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i havent heard but just hang tight my friend.... it will be well worth the wait....



I was just reading up on it, looks like it will be bad ass.  It should come out soon though.  Hopefully


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

Question guys.  Is there a way to find out your stepping if you already lapped your cpu??  THat is the number on the cpu right?


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 27, 2008)

MOSFETS getting extremely hot aren't just an ASUS thing, and I've seen far worse on other manufacturer's boards, but cooling them efficiently most certainly would help - to an extent...it's not going to magically give you something that you can't achieve now, it will simply run cooler (which is never a bad thing) - and therefore, last longer as well.

As for the release dates for the M3A79 boards, - just hang tight...I know they can't come quick enough for most of us, but they *will* come...  and when they do, everyone that got it's little 780G brother will be pissed! - 



Psychlone

**EDIT: had to edit and remove something... sorry.

Psychlone


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 27, 2008)

There's no way to get your stepping from anything but the IHS...it's not polled by any software that I know of, which means that there are no registers on the dies themselves that states the actual stepping...sorry Bro - you got any old pix you can look through to see if you can see it???

Psychlone


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 27, 2008)

Wait, CPU-Z doesn't show CPU stepping?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2008)

theres steppings (B3 and G0 in Q6600 for example) that is show and then theres batches/weeks, which are not.

Some info is only shown in software (CPU-Z) and some is only shown on the chip physically.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> There's no way to get your stepping from anything but the IHS...it's not polled by any software that I know of, which means that there are no registers on the dies themselves that states the actual stepping...sorry Bro - you got any old pix you can look through to see if you can see it???
> 
> Psychlone



no sir. lol.  guess i'll never find out.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 27, 2008)

((summons best Godlike voice))
...And henceforth, it shall come to pass, that all peoples, of all tongues, religion and creed, shall place upon the internet, pictures of their new hardware when the box is opened!
((/summon))

How is it that you could get something as important as a Phenom and *not* take pix of it?  Wanna borrow some of my pix?  (won't help you, but may make you feel better)

First thing that I do when I open a box of electronics, is take a pic from a couple angles - this way, I have proof of what I have, I have proof that something was or wasn't damaged in shipping, I have backup if I forget some numbers (brands, steppings, versions, revisions, etc.)

Anyway, hopefully you'll remember to take pix next time...before the sanding and the scraping and the polishing...I do it to remember and so that I have proof if someone asks (seriously, how many of you would just believe that I have 4 Phenom 9850BE's unless I posted the screenshots??)

Psychlone


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> I do it to remember and so that I have proof if someone asks (seriously, how many of you would just believe that I have 4 Phenom 9850BE's unless I posted the screenshots??)
> 
> Psychlone



you'd be surprised how many people insult my lan rig, and refuse to beleive the hardware whats in it until i show pics/show the interior.

[/off topic]


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2008)

well lookie lookie... a Phenom FX that has been shown to run 4GHz


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well lookie lookie... a Phenom FX that has been shown to run 4GHz



Nice, let's hope it's not a fake.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^ hahah, yes please


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys sorry I haven't been in very much but I've been working like crazy this week. The news today is AWESOME though if you haven't read anything other than the FX news.

I'm still in shock the prices AMD is able to do right now, it's like they have no limit to how low they can go with their prices! And before someone does the inevitable chime in to say I hope they aren't dying because of this...I watch the stock every single day (it's part of my desktop as it's quite important to me) and things have been looking very good indeed.

A few weeks ago people were talking about being worried the stock was nearly at the $3.xx range well it's well above that now and still climbing.

That said, with these prices I think I want a 9950BE to play with.  I just gotta convince myself to buy that instead of more photography gear. 

K

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69677


----------



## merkk (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi 
The guy that clock the phenom to 4 ghz posts on the Xtreme system forums he use a Foxconn 
a79a-s mother board (same board i'am running ) he also was running 4x4850 in the rig to .
Fudzilla has a piece posted on him


----------



## merkk (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry bad post that a 45mm cpu my bad .


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, no 4GHz for now  Nevertheless, Deneb will be better than Agena, performance and thermal wise.



> Advanced Micro Devices plans to announce its first desktop microprocessors produced using 45nm process technology on the 8th of January, 2009, the first day of Consumer Electronics Show. The code-named Deneb chips will not get truly high clock-speed boost, but will be able to offer substantially higher performance thanks to larger cache and architectural improvements.
> 
> The first desktop processors from AMD made using 45nm process technology will be AMD Phenom X4 chips clocked at 2.80GHz and 3.00GHz, sources familiar with AMD’s plans said. The new processors will support both DDR2 and DDR3 memory, but since the initial chips will be available in socket AM2+ form-factor, the chips will have to rely on dual-channel DDR2 PC2-8500 (1066MHz DDR2) memory.



Link: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...Set_to_Arrive_on_the_8th_of_January_2009.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2008)

wow i cant believe how the new 45nm amd chip performs... hey Kei ya ever think you'd see the day that a 4ghz amd quad would run at such low voltage... i've been snooping aroung the web and see the 4ghz *phenom* @4ghz clock for clock is way faster than an intel at the same speed ... god please bless upon us this new chip ASAP!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2008)

merkk said:


> Sorry bad post that a 45mm cpu my bad .


haha no prob man... i figured ya didn't notice it's a 45nm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> wow i cant believe how the new 45nm amd chip performs... hey Kei ya ever think you'd see the day that a 4ghz amd quad would run at such low voltage... i've been snooping aroung the web and see the 4ghz *phenom* @4ghz clock for clock is way faster than an intel at the same speed ... god please bless upon us this new chip ASAP!!!



...and may god hear you first lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha i hope he does too my friend.... just think haw fast that bitch is going to be!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha i hope he does too my friend.... just think haw fast that bitch is going to be!!



that and we also need the M3A79-t to come out as well.  I am completely water cooling my motherboard next week.  I am ordering the blocks from Koolance tomorrow when I get paid.  It should help with the voltage issue on this board a bit, and it will also fit another board so its not a waste of money or anything, at least I hope it aint.  The rig should look crazy when done, and it will be closed up.  I already found how to  mount both radiators.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> that and we also need the M3A79-t to come out as well.  I am completely water cooling my motherboard next week.  I am ordering the blocks from Koolance tomorrow when I get paid.  It should help with the voltage issue on this board a bit, and it will also fit another board so its not a waste of money or anything, at least I hope it aint.  The rig should look crazy when done, and it will be closed up.  I already found how to  mount both radiators.


B-E-UTIFULL brother!!!!!! cant wait to see the pix after you have all up and running... yhe 79-T mobo is the same as our sweeet ass mobo's.... well except for the SB750... did i say 750? teehee (giddy school girl laugh)
FU@K INTEL buddy!!!!! 79-T + Phenom FX = ONE KICK ASS INTEL *STOMPER!!!!!*!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2008)

OOhh Kei Master.... where ya be my Viper friend?.... hey dude you might wanna check this link out about the Patriot ram..... Enjoy and try not to gush all over the place lol...http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1329


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> B-E-UTIFULL brother!!!!!! cant wait to see the pix after you have all up and running... yhe 79-T mobo is the same as our sweeet ass mobo's.... well except for the SB750... did i say 750? teehee (giddy school girl laugh)
> FU@K INTEL buddy!!!!! 79-T + Phenom FX = ONE KICK ASS INTEL *STOMPER!!!!!*!



yeah bro, i'm ordering on koolance right now.  I almost ordered next day air, haha I cant wait, but it was a waste of $70 bucks, just got 2day for $27 bucks, not bad, ground takes five days from them to me, I can't wait that long lol.  As soon as I receive, I'll get pics, don't worry.  It should look badass.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2008)

Any of you lapped your Phenoms?  I ask cause for the last two days I have been and it seems like either the IHS is REALLY concaved or I just have the wrong sandpaper.  I see the copper on the outer edge and do notice more copper showing after sanding for 20-30min with 320 grit but it is taking a long time to get rid of the antioxidant coating on this CPU.  I have now changed the sandpaper 3x and can notice I'm getting somewhere just not as quick as I did when I lapped my 6000X2.  I really hope all this sanding pays off.

I'm doing this mainly cause I heard high remarks about the Vendetta 2, basically a Xigmatek 1283; but my temps at idle still hovered around 40 Celcius and sometimes drop down to 36-37.  I took a razor out and the Vendetta 2 is pretty flat but noticed some light coming through when I tested the Phenom.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Any of you lapped your Phenoms?  I ask cause for the last two days I have been and it seems like either the IHS is REALLY concaved or I just have the wrong sandpaper.  I see the copper on the outer edge and do notice more copper showing after sanding for 20-30min with 320 grit but it is taking a long time to get rid of the antioxidant coating on this CPU.  I have now changed the sandpaper 3x and can notice I'm getting somewhere just not as quick as I did when I lapped my 6000X2.  I really hope all this sanding pays off.
> 
> I'm doing this mainly cause I heard high remarks about the Vendetta 2, basically a Xigmatek 1283; but my temps at idle still hovered around 40 Celcius and sometimes drop down to 36-37.  I took a razor out and the Vendetta 2 is pretty flat but noticed some light coming through when I tested the Phenom.


yeah CP and myself lapped our Phenoms... have you tried putting a few drops of water on the wet/dry sanding paper?.. it does help speed up the cut


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't yet but I'll try that.  Now that I think about it I did use water+drop of hand soap when I did my 6000X2.  Thanks for kickn my brain and gettin it goin again(sounds redneckish, oh well!!)


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I haven't yet but I'll try that.  Now that I think about it I did use water+drop of hand soap when I did my 6000X2.  Thanks for kickn my brain and gettin it goin again(sounds redneckish, oh well!!)


i tried a drop of soap the first time i lapped.... i didn't like it... made the cpu stick to the paper... so i just use water...good luck man..


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the luck cause lately I've felt like i needed a little.  I can't wait to get this done so I can play with my new toy...3870X2.  Play with it for a couple days cf'd to m 3870 and then paint the plastic shroud on the heatsink.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah CP and myself lapped our Phenoms... have you tried putting a few drops of water on the wet/dry sanding paper?.. it does help speed up the cut



I believe Kei, also lapped his, am I right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe Kei, also lapped his, am I right?


yeah that's rite... he did lapp also but dont think he posted pictures like cp and i did...


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Wonder if this was fairly done or not but its still interesting. 

http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Sh...romotions.newegg.com/AMD/Showtime/620x130.jpg

Also, what do you guys think of this lappy for school and home : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220340


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wonder if this was fairly done or not but its still interesting.
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Sh...romotions.newegg.com/AMD/Showtime/620x130.jpg
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this lappy for school and home : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220340



that lappy looks great, but for that price, i dont know.  I dont think you need something so expensive for school.  I'm pretty sure you can find something a bit cheaper that'll get the job done.  What do you think?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

I want something that will last a while even after school. I think the price for the hardware is quite great. Im not sure as its my first lappy buy...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I want something that will last a while even after school. I think the price for the hardware is quite great. Im not sure as its my first lappy buy...



I havent bought a lap top before, I didnt look too much into the details, but it looks nice bro.  I think it'll do great at school, and it'll definitely last a while


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, decent size screen, Core 2 duo, 4gb ram at 667, Vista home premium, and a nvidia 9600 gs mobile graphics card. Im not sure how long battery life will last but I hope its enough for at least 4 hours. I'll just use the plugs at school if its not I guess.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Cp would ya mind posting some links for the parts you ordered? im thinking of h2o'n the NB and voltage regulators...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, decent size screen, Core 2 duo, 4gb ram at 667, Vista home premium, and a nvidia 9600 gs mobile graphics card. Im not sure how long battery life will last but I hope its enough for at least 4 hours. I'll just use the plugs at school if its not I guess.


my wife has the same the exact setup in her lap top... the battery is good for an hour and a half just surfin the web (thats at lower power settings) and the gpu is a weak card.... her lap top is only  4months old... just thought id let ya know Vis


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wonder if this was fairly done or not but its still interesting.
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Sh...romotions.newegg.com/AMD/Showtime/620x130.jpg
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this lappy for school and home : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220340



Yea, it is a fair test. The real advantage of AMD platform in this test was IGP 780G not X3 CPU, because G33 used on Intel platform is a peace of crap (comparing to 780G).


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Appreciative.

I'll buy an extra battery and always have my charger with me.

I dont expect to game on it as its a school lappy but will it handle HD videos and maybe some visually stressing programs?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Appreciative.
> 
> I'll buy an extra battery and always have my charger with me.
> 
> I dont expect to game on it as its a school lappy but will it handle HD videos and maybe some visually stressing programs?


oh yes i forgot to mention it's also got a Blue ray player and it has amazing picture.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Cp would ya mind posting some links for the parts you ordered? im thinking of h2o'n the NB and voltage regulators...



Here is the NB block

https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=662

SB block

https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=663

V Reg Block

https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=660

Heat Transfer Plate for V Reg Block( I tried to measure as good as I can, this seemed to be it)

https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=659


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

^^^ koolance is a bit expensive on the price side, but look at their quality.  When it comes to water cooling, if you ask me its Koolance all the way.  Soon, when I get my full tower I will order  a PMP-450 which is their best pump, and one of their reservoirs.  Then I will order the RAM, harddrive blocks to finish water cooling everything.  But, I wouldn't want to do that with the Thermaltake pump, scared it won't hold for long.

Oh, and their CPU block as well, it'll be the only thing i'm missing from them.  CPU block is supposed to be really really good. (CPU-340)

Heres a link to the pumps and reservoir, check out the flow rate of the PMP-450 pump.

https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=493


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is the NB block
> 
> https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=662
> 
> ...



Thanks CP.... nice looking blocks for sure.... what you using on your cpu rite now?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ koolance is a bit expensive on the price side, but look at their quality.  When it comes to water cooling, if you ask me its Koolance all the way.  Soon, when I get my full tower I will order  a PMP-450 which is their best pump, and one of their reservoirs.  Then I will order the RAM, harddrive blocks to finish water cooling everything.  But, I wouldn't want to do that with the Thermaltake pump, scared it won't hold for long.
> 
> Oh, and their CPU block as well, it'll be the only thing i'm missing from them.  CPU block is supposed to be really really good. (CPU-340)
> 
> ...


when it comes to quality.... id rather pay more to have piece of mind bro..... nice pick of your new hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks CP.... nice looking blocks for sure.... what you using on your cpu rite now?



The thermaltake block that came with the drive bay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> when it comes to quality.... id rather pay more to have piece of mind bro..... nice pick of your new hardware



me too bro.  I can't wait till they come in, I swear I almost paid $70 bucks to overnight them, they would have arrived tomorrow hehe.  But naw, I can wait.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> me too bro.  I can't wait till they come in, I swear I almost paid $70 bucks to overnight them, they would have arrived tomorrow hehe.  But naw, I can wait.


sweeeeet man!!!! i want to see lot's of pix ok.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sweeeeet man!!!! i want to see lot's of pix ok.



I will get pics, don't worry hehe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will get pics, don't worry hehe.


haha i know, i wont worrie.... your a pix pig when it comes to showing the world what your up to....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

hahahah, i'm not that bad come on


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahah, i'm not that bad come on


i mean the both of us lmao!!!! hey i found a secret... clocking my gpu @ 830 core-1008 memory at a cpu clock of 3.01ghz i hit just over 17000 in pcmark06 with the pci/ex @ 115mhz... i think cranking up the core is hurting the performance on my 3870x2.... it seems that while relaxing the core and a bump.. bump of the memory seem's to do the trick...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i mean the both of us lmao!!!! hey i found a secret... clocking my gpu @ 830 core-1008 memory at a cpu clock of 3.01ghz i hit just over 17000 in pcmark06 with the pci/ex @ 115mhz... i think cranking up the core is hurting the performance on my 3870x2.... it seems that while relaxing the core and a bump.. bump of the memory seem's to do the trick...



you think overclocking the PCI-E clock helps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you think overclocking the PCI-E clock helps?


yeah but not worth the added temp.... about 10points difference (lower) at 100mhz.... mind ya i just boot up my rig without disabling anything..... some i hear disable all sort's of things.. i never did that... you see i had a pissn match with WILE-E last night?.... he called bs on my settings and marks.... well i hit on my first attempt on 3dmark vantage P8658.... @ 3.01 cpu and 835-955 gpu..... i pulled away in the gpu department but he got me in the cpu score... it was fun and amusing for the others in the room last night lol..... i told him id battle after i get the 79-T mobo lol..... i did however get a larger score at the end teehee


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but not worth the added temp.... about 10points difference (lower) at 100mhz.... mind ya i just boot up my rig without disabling anything..... some i hear disable all sort's of things.. i never did that... you see i had a pissn match with WILE-E last night?.... he called bs on my settings and marks.... well i hit on my first attempt on 3dmark vantage P8658.... @ 3.01 cpu and 835-955 gpu..... i pulled away in the gpu department but he got me in the cpu score... it was fun and amusing for the others in the room last night lol..... i told him id battle after i get the 79-T mobo lol..... i did however get a larger score at the end teehee



haha, and what is his setup?  What CPU score did you get????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

i'm trying to find the sweet spot on my board.  I was at 3150mhz @ 1.36v.  I am up to 3.2ghz at the same voltage.  I have a fan on it since having my case open really is not the best way to cool the board.  My temps are pretty high.  So definitely having the board run cooler (v regs) is letting me overclock a bit better, I was having trouble getting it stable at what I am now before, just passed a stress test for a couple of minutes.  So I think once I water cool everything it should run a lot better.  I will try to see how high I can take it on this voltage.  BRB.

By the way, it is 1:45am here and it is still 86ºF


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, and what is his setup?  What CPU score did you get????


he ran the same cpu clock as i but his gpu... im not sure his clock....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> he ran the same cpu clock as i but his gpu... im not sure his clock....



thats the same cpu score I got at 3.1Ghz. I havent tried it higher.  Lately my system is running a lot hotter, Plus I don't have the little fan on the v regs.  I took it off to put a 120mm on top instead, but I removed the 120mm and never put the small fan back on the v regs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm trying to find the sweet spot on my board.  I was at 3150mhz @ 1.36v.  I am up to 3.2ghz at the same voltage.  I have a fan on it since having my case open really is not the best way to cool the board.  My temps are pretty high.  So definitely having the board run cooler (v regs) is letting me overclock a bit better, I was having trouble getting it stable at what I am now before, just passed a stress test for a couple of minutes.  So I think once I water cool everything it should run a lot better.  I will try to see how high I can take it on this voltage.  BRB.
> 
> By the way, it is 1:45am here and it is still 86ºF


you have the mem pipe on?.... i did than took it off but after a few days i find i clock better with it on and a 120mm fan blowing over the memory and NB....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> you have the mem pipe on?.... i did than took it off but after a few days i find i clock better with it on and a 120mm fan blowing over the memory and NB....



i didnt buy the wifi edition, so mine didn't come with a mem pipe.  I have a 120mm blowing on the RAM, but I dont think it gets the NB.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats the same cpu score I got at 3.1Ghz. I havent tried it higher.  Lately my system is running a lot hotter, Plus I don't have the little fan on the v regs.  I took it off to put a 120mm on top instead, but I removed the 120mm and never put the small fan back on the v regs.


well that was @ 3.01ghz.... i keep the regulator fan on the pipe.... always have and always will.... seems to cool better with it on.... it's like a tunnel effect which draws more air than just a loose fan blowing on it... make sence?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well that was @ 3.01ghz.... i keep the regulator fan on the pipe.... always have and always will.... seems to cool better with it on.... it's like a tunnel effect which draws more air than just a loose fan blowing on it... make sence?



Yeah I know, I just figured I'd try the 120mm lol.  Anyways, soon I won't be needing a fan there 


I just had to bump up the v core one notch to be stable at 3225Mhz.  V core is at 1.3750.

Ran stable on everest for about 10 minutes.  I'll use it daily from now on see if it crashes or what not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Full have you tried to run your CPU on SiSoft Sandra????  Mine seems to do fairly well in that benchmark.  I just managed a 46000 ALU run at 3.2GHz.  Not bad I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

here is my vantage cpu score at 3.2ghz.  Seems to be completely stable.  I will try to see if I can go a bit higher tomorrow.  For now im out.  Saturday it is and I work


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Full have you tried to run your CPU on SiSoft Sandra????  Mine seems to do fairly well in that benchmark.  I just managed a 46000 ALU run at 3.2GHz.  Not bad I think.


no i havent CP...
hey what V core you setting?.... i run the cpu @ 1.3950 and the cpu nb @ 1.3250
the voltage reg is @ 2.6volt....mem 2.24v... a new cpuid ver is in.... http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no i havent CP...
> hey what V core you setting?.... i run the cpu @ 1.3950 and the cpu nb @ 1.3250
> the voltage reg is @ 2.6volt....mem 2.24v... a new cpuid ver is in.... http://www.cpuid.com/



my v core is 1.38, nb at 1.3250 v regs at 2.6v and ram at 2.14

Here is the screenshot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

hahahahahhaa check this out:


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> my v core is 1.38, nb at 1.3250 v regs at 2.6v and ram at 2.14
> 
> Here is the screenshot


nice man and FUC^ING WAY.... nice pic!!!!! i love the Terminator!!!!. cant wait for the new season of the Conicals of Sara Conner!!!!.... Ah my Free to air satellite will get it all..


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey man your running 860MHz to the sticks? why have the timings so loose?.... shit try 4.4.4.12.20 @2.24volt..... your memory should be able to run that NP man! but than again here i type not knowing the ram you got lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Dam i have my ram running @ 1161MHz @5.5.6.15.19 2.3volt's teeheehee.... shitt^ Tracers!!!! just had to find there sweet spot i guess....
my NB-Memory thing is running 2398MHz and the cpu-nb @ 2180MHz... dam it Smokes bro..... Fu^k i cant wait for the FX 45nm Cpu to hit the market!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam i have my ram running @ 1161MHz @5.5.6.15.19 2.3volt's teeheehee.... shitt^ Tracers!!!! just had to find there sweet spot i guess....
> my NB-Memory thing is running 2398MHz and the cpu-nb @ 2180MHz... dam it Smokes bro..... Fu^k i cant wait for the FX 45nm Cpu to hit the market!!!!



tracers do run a little hotter, and draw a little more power.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam i have my ram running @ 1161MHz @5.5.6.15.19 2.3volt's teeheehee.... shitt^ Tracers!!!! just had to find there sweet spot i guess....
> my NB-Memory thing is running 2398MHz and the cpu-nb @ 2180MHz... dam it Smokes bro..... Fu^k i cant wait for the FX 45nm Cpu to hit the market!!!!



My RAM's running 1132MHz @ 4-5-4-16-15-2T, 2.16v (Stock is 2.1v). How much further would you say is safe to go for volts on the RAM? BTW I have the OCZ XTC RAM Cooler so heat isn't a problem 

And yes, Deneb will be awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey man your running 860MHz to the sticks? why have the timings so loose?.... shit try 4.4.4.12.20 @2.24volt..... your memory should be able to run that NP man! but than again here i type not knowing the ram you got lol



I'm running timings by SPD.  I have super talent RAM.  Plus I can't run tighter timings of 4-4-4-12


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you think overclocking the PCI-E clock helps?



First off...sup guys! It's been a long week so I've just been checking on the thread from time to time, but I'm still alive. 

Now then, I can't even think how many pages back it might be but clocking the PCI-E bus can reap large benefits in some cases. My average gain when using the dual 3870's was 400pts extra in 3dmark06. In some cases I got higher, but I never got less than a 400 point gain! What settings you use will be different for each system and it'll take lots of time to find the proper/best setting but it can indeed raise performance scores by a large margin.

I didn't have any problems with temps either as they really didn't budge much anyway (still air cooling). Changing the PCI-E clock is what finally put me over 16k with those two cards and I never found out the max score as I didn't test them at the highest clocks I'd achieved. Either way at every clock I _did_ actually test (starting at stock and going up from there) I *always* gained at least 400 points once I found the right bus speed........

Take your time doing it and don't try anything too crazy though as I never went above t24Mhz which is what the board will do on stock. Of course it'll go higher but I never tested it as it's very dangerous, and 124Mhz is a setting you can actually use in the BIOS stock by enabling the AutoXpress option. That option _may_ or may _not_ give you a gain, but it at least lets you know that they are confident enough that 124Mhz isn't a problem as the board runs that way stock.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i mean the both of us lmao!!!! hey i found a secret... clocking my gpu @ 830 core-1008 memory at a cpu clock of 3.01ghz i hit just over 17000 in pcmark06 with the pci/ex @ 115mhz... i think cranking up the core is hurting the performance on my 3870x2.... it seems that while relaxing the core and a bump.. bump of the memory seem's to do the trick...



It could be cooling. Since both cores are on one PCB card, when you raise the core, the temps rise. When the temps rise, its not that big a deal, BUT, when you have two cores on that one PCB...

Basically, the first core is fine, the one that is closest to the fan. But the second core is getting super hot air fed to it. It cant cool nearly as well as core one. 

This could be your problem. =]


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

I was looking around on another forum and noticed one guy oced is phenom 9850 to 3.4ghz on air with 1.4v with the new bios from asus. It seems that the new bios has fixed some of my boot up problems also!


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Indeed the new bios is golden! So far it runs fantastic for me as well at all speeds. I can also use less voltage for all settings tested again so far. I'm currently running my daily setting of 1.8Ghz on only 0.912v without any hiccups or problems at all.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, I havnt upgraded bios or cats in a while. I havnt even played a game recently...

I've been too busy. >.< Is it really better on boot?


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

V, if you don't have the new bios you need to GET IT NOW as it really is the best thing to happen to this board since release. I've been like you lately...far to busy for pretty much anything, but I did find time to get that bios and is fantasticly good!

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Will do as I have half the day off. I gotta go in later to get ready for hurricane Gustav. Woo.

page 150. damn. gg guys!


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Ack! Stooopid hurricane!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait, what is the new Bios? 1202?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

1203


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Its not on the Asus website. :X


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes it is, that's where I got it from?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

They took it down then.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

It was on there earlier. People on the ASUS forums have been saying it keeps popping up and dissappearing. THey said try the European site.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Denmark doesnt have it either. I'll google it.


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

No they didn't I'm looking at it right now, maybe you just weren't on the right page.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

I've attatched it for you here.

K


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Wtf, lol. Well, I've got to go now. So, I'll get it installed when I get back later. Thanks again.


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha, you're welcome.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll install it tomorrow, in bed on my laptop atm lol. How is it running for you Kei? Get any higher OC's/anything else worth noting? Did they fix the setting of the RAM timings?


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2008)

Ram timing settings are fixed, I haven't tried to go higher than 3.1Ghz yet, I can achieve lower voltage on ANY cpu setting that I run...by a significant amount (like I said I'm down to 1.8Ghz on only 0.912v with ALL FOUR cores going not just two). The setting I'm on now is what I used to run on only using two cores and that was the bottom of the voltage setting I could choose for that speed, now I'm able to run that same setting with all four cores going which before wouldn't be even a funny joke as it just wouldn't happen! Stock 2.5Ghz setting before would boot up as low as 1.072v with all four cores but bsod shortly after doing much...now same setting and I ran stress testing on it and it didn't even budge from stable. This new bios so far is a BEAUTIFUL thing!

The layout is better as well, they changed a few things and the look of some as well. Also finally you can use cool and quiet WITH your overclocked settings. Prior to this bios version you could only use cool and quiet if you didn't change the cpu multiplier (or cpu voltage I believe), but not you can change both and it'll still work which is super sweet.

C1E (another power/energy saving thing) now works properly and does a nice job. Fan speeds when using the "Optimal" setting have better adaptability and runs awesome.

Overall this bios is easily the best of all of them and I've tried every single one. This is the first one that's got me to stay with the upgrade since 1002 (tried all the others and went back to 1002 each time).

K


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

This BIOS is sweet I was having problems after I put 1202 in my system and when I went to an older bios the problem stuck know with this bios it is great. The only problem I have is when I set the timmings for my Dominator ram at 5-5-5-15-22 and get into windows cpuz reads 5-5-5-15-21 but no big deal. Ill need to update my system specs with the new ram but I can oc this cpu to 2.8ghz on air with the stock cooler. Working on watercooling and when Im done im going to see how far I can push this cpu.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Not bad. I like how fast it loads windows now. Its a lot quicker. Just loads the Bios picture or w/e that is and then starts loading windows. No 5 seconds of black screens.

The bios itself is all rearranged and crazy. I thought I got the wrong bios for a sec. 

Overall. Its thumbs up from me. Loaded my low power setup perfectly after I set it again. Im not even going to try for overclocks or any better underclocks. Im satisfied. =]


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> This BIOS is sweet I was having problems after I put 1202 in my system and when I went to an older bios the problem stuck know with this bios it is great. The only problem I have is when I set the timmings for my Dominator ram at 5-5-5-15-22 and get into windows cpuz reads 5-5-5-15-21 but no big deal. Ill need to update my system specs with the new ram but I can oc this cpu to 2.8ghz on air with the stock cooler. Working on watercooling and when Im done im going to see how far I can push this cpu.


ya just need to set the trc one step higher... my tracers do the same thing... in the 1066 mode only... but the 800mhz setting, it's all bang on..


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

Well what happened was the kingston I had I would put 5-5-5-15-20 800mhz and I would get 5-5-5-13-20 800mhz but that was before the new bios and I sold these kingston for $60 to my friend 4gb KHX for $60 . I bought them for $175 though I wasn't getting ripped off because on newegg they are 65 shipped after rebate. But hey at least i got some 1066 mem for 110 after rebate. I also sold him a 7800gtx and am2 cpu all came out to 110 with ram and I just bought this Corsair stuff. Ya my friend gets alot of deals off me lol!


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

800mhz Cas 4 is faster then 1066mhz at Cas 5. Just FYI. 

If you can get below the 5-5-5-15-20 for 1066mhz then you might be able to go faster then 800mhz at 4-4-4-12-16.

Best thing you can do is buy PC2-9600 as its far higher speed stable at Cas5. Hence...you drop the PC2-9600 to PC2-8500 and try to run that 1066mhz with tighter timings.

Otherwise, you are just dancing around with your money pondering why you arnt getting higher speeds with Everest.


----------



## Psychlone (Aug 30, 2008)

Kei said:


> Ram timing settings are fixed


Almost...not quite there yet, there's a certain discrepancy that isn't quite fixed yet. (a beer if you put your finger on it!  )



Kei said:


> Also finally you can use cool and quiet WITH your overclocked settings. Prior to this bios version you could only use cool and quiet if you didn't change the cpu multiplier (or cpu voltage I believe), but not you can change both and it'll still work which is super sweet.


Not true for me at all - I've been able to use CnQ all along and in every BIOS revision - even at 3.51GHz...but I've also done the math on P-states, FID, VID, etc. and know how...there are 'tricks' to get CnQ working in every situation. 

Overall, 1203 works as it should - ASUS really put some effort into this BIOS and there were a lot of people that had a lot of troubles getting it to the shelves, but in the end, the workload vs. payoff was well balanced.  Imagine what will happen when we have access to ACC!?!!

I stopped all testing on M3A32-MVP a short while ago - there's something big coming down the turnpike... 

Psychlone


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Full for the recommendation on using water when lapping! I sanded for about 30min last night while watching my recording of the Cubs game and almost done in that short amount of time.  Did you guys do this for each grit of paper or just to get the antioxidant layer off?


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> 800mhz Cas 4 is faster then 1066mhz at Cas 5. Just FYI.
> 
> If you can get below the 5-5-5-15-20 for 1066mhz then you might be able to go faster then 800mhz at 4-4-4-12-16.
> 
> ...



Lol your right but I bought it because it was compatible with my system unlike the kingston which when I would look up memory for the board I woulden't find any. Though whats weird is I broke 14k in 06 with this new ram with the old bios. But hey I got ripped off when I bought the kingston a while back in a rush and olf found out a week later it dropped to $100. Oh and I think I tried my kingston at cas 4 but it didn't work it was unstable.


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> I stopped all testing on M3A32-MVP a short while ago - there's something big coming down the turnpike...
> 
> Psychlone




What is it? The new asus mobo with the sb750 or something diffrent?


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> What is it? The new asus mobo with the sb750 or something diffrent?



Yea, ACC is built to help overclock the unlocked Phenoms. No one really needs it. Its an enthusiast thing. A phenom at 1.8ghz will run anything you throw at it. + you save money by lowering your electricity bill.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 30, 2008)

Im back. I need you guys to tell me what monitors/TVs you are using. I've got an amazing 19 inch gateway monitor but I need something larger and able to accept Comcast digital cable for TV watching.


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I already know about amd's new feature. When I was at quakecon I was talking to one of the amd guys and he was telling me all about it. I got to see the 4870x2 before it came out and they threw some 790gx boards in the crowed, lol you could only imagine how that turned out.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Im back. I need you guys to tell me what monitors/TVs you are using. I've got an amazing 19 inch gateway monitor but I need something larger and able to accept Comcast digital cable for TV watching.



56" DLP (led) Samsung.... it had the cable card slot on the back for the cable providers that use that feature.... why dont you get a cable card and use it on your pc?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Thanks Full for the recommendation on using water when lapping! I sanded for about 30min last night while watching my recording of the Cubs game and almost done in that short amount of time.  Did you guys do this for each grit of paper or just to get the antioxidant layer off?


No problem Ken..
i used water up to 1500grit and went dry on the 2000grit... i find it polishes the surface much better.... water seemed to leave small buff marks on it so thats why i go dry on the last step


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> Almost...not quite there yet, there's a certain discrepancy that isn't quite fixed yet. (a beer if you put your finger on it!  )
> 
> 
> Not true for me at all - I've been able to use CnQ all along and in every BIOS revision - even at 3.51GHz...but I've also done the math on P-states, FID, VID, etc. and know how...there are 'tricks' to get CnQ working in every situation.
> ...



What!!!! Psy stoped testing? i dont believe it lol...


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 31, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Not bad. I like how fast it loads windows now. Its a lot quicker. Just loads the Bios picture or w/e that is and then starts loading windows. No 5 seconds of black screens.
> 
> The bios itself is all rearranged and crazy. I thought I got the wrong bios for a sec.
> 
> Overall. Its thumbs up from me. Loaded my low power setup perfectly after I set it again. Im not even going to try for overclocks or any better underclocks. Im satisfied. =]



Thats not my case with the boot times  Booting up takes almost twice as long for me now. It stays on the green BIOS screen for easily 2 times longer than it did before.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Thats not my case with the boot times  Booting up takes almost twice as long for me now. It stays on the green BIOS screen for easily 2 times longer than it did before.


do you have the WI-FI disabled in the bios? and how about PC probe... you use it?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't have the wifi edition and no I don't use PC Probe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I don't have the wifi edition and no I don't use PC Probe.


thats weird why it takes so long.... heck i did a fresh install 3 day's ago and i boot real fast.... the green progress bar goes 5 times and than a 2-3 second till the vista logo and PoOf!!! im asked to enable the Ati gpu fan...


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thats weird why it takes so long.... heck i did a fresh install 3 day's ago and i boot real fast.... the green progress bar goes 5 times and than a 2-3 second till the vista logo and PoOf!!! im asked to enable the Ati gpu fan...



Exact opposite for me lol. I get stuck on the BIOS screen for ages, nice long black screen, boot option between vista & xp, another black screen, Vista loading bar that pauses every few seconds, black screen with mouse, then logon screen lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2008)

have you did a Disk defrag? or shall i say do you do it often?
here is what i do to speed up Vista... 
open up control pannel...
open Device manager..
click on disk drives... than your HD.... click polices.. check enable advanced performance... make sure both are clicked on....
next i open control panel...Program and features...on the left of the screen you'll see Turn windows features on and off.... click that.... 
once inside uncheck the following....
Remote Differential compression ( that checks speed within your network)
next
Tablet PC optional Components...(for using a touch pc tablet)
next
un click Windows Meeting Space unless you use it...
hit apply and re-boot.... im sure you'll see quite i quicker boot.... 
hope this helps friend~


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Exact opposite for me lol. I get stuck on the BIOS screen for ages, nice long black screen, boot option between vista & xp, another black screen, Vista loading bar that pauses every few seconds, black screen with mouse, then logon screen lol.


is Quick boot enabled in your Bios?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 31, 2008)

I did all of that a long time ago, thanks though  I also enabled Windows to use both cores on boot up through MSConfig. Last defrag was a week ago. Quick Boot is enabled. I had good boot times up until bios 1202, and now 1203 has just made it worse.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I did all of that a long time ago, thanks though  I also enabled Windows to use both cores on boot up through MSConfig. Last defrag was a week ago. Quick Boot is enabled. I had good boot times up until bios 1202, and now 1203 has just made it worse.


ah i didnt see your running a 2 core cpu.... in that case download the 0801 bios.... it runs dual cores nicely.... hell i used it on my Phenom.... it's one of my favorite bios's


----------



## servermonkey (Aug 31, 2008)

hi every1.....im back after what i thought to be a burnt chip turned out to be another fried mobo....(thats 2 this phenom has pwned ) wut i miss


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hi every1.....im back after what i thought to be a burnt chip turned out to be another fried mobo....(thats 2 this phenom has pwned ) wut i miss



Hi, what mobo was fried? Just to know what not to buy...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hi every1.....im back after what i thought to be a burnt chip turned out to be another fried mobo....(thats 2 this phenom has pwned ) wut i miss



Welcome back bro!!!  So why did those mobo's die on you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

***HELP NEEDED***

Yesterday I went ahead and bough me a Sata drive 160gb, just to have windows and my programs installed in it.  Plus I wanted a fresh install of windows.  So everything is fine, but now I had problems been stable at 3.150GHz which is the set up I did out the box and worked flawlessly until yesterday.  Now after trying voltage increases and decreases, it crashes constantly.

I went ahead and just set my bios back to default, everything and now its stable.  However i'm noticing that all stock voltages and everything operating as advertised my mobo temp is a whopping 38ºc, at times a bit higher.  It was never this high.  Used to be around 30-33ºc.  I have the little fan on the v regs like I did before.  The only thing I can think of is the extra heat from the extra drive, but I mean my case is open, it shouldn't increase Mobo temps like that.


I'm thinking maybe the copper heat sinks on the board are taking a crap or something, what do you guys think?  Thank god Wednesday I get my chipset cooling blocks, hopefully this will fix the problem and save me from buying another board or CPU or something.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 31, 2008)

My CPU is cooler when case is closed. Maybe is the same at you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> My CPU is cooler when case is closed. Maybe is the same at you?



I think so, but obviously my CPU is running a bit hotter since the overall temp inside has rised due to the motherboard temps going up.  But all temps are normal except the motherboard.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome back bro!!!  So why did those mobo's die on you?



ummmm
overclocking?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ummmm
> overclocking?



damn man, how bad did you beat on them?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 1, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Hi, what mobo was fried? Just to know what not to buy...



my asus m3a32-mvp dlx wifi/ap--loved that board.....still do....if asus doesnt release the m3a79-t dlz soon i will prolly get another one....fried or actually something popped b/c i tried 240x14 w/o proper cooling 


the msi K9A2 Platinum......
msi blah


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn man, how bad did you beat on them?


learned need sick cooling for volt regs and sb and n/b


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> learned need sick cooling for volt regs and sb and n/b



Thank god that on wednesday I receive my voltage regulator, NB, and SB water block.  So hopefully I will be fine in that department.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 1, 2008)

hey k u still in here?


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 3, 2008)

I lapped my Phenom and can tell temp wise I must have done a good job cause temps so far after a day of usage have dropped 4-5 Celcius.  Even after this I still can't run 3Ghz!!   I guess either this Phenom just can't do it or I have a dud board.  Right now running 2.9Ghz and will for the next 24hrs to make sure (Hopefully I can keep it @ 2.9Ghz).


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I lapped my Phenom and can tell temp wise I must have done a good job cause temps so far after a day of usage have dropped 4-5 Celcius.  Even after this I still can't run 3Ghz!!   I guess either this Phenom just can't do it or I have a dud board.  Right now running 2.9Ghz and will for the next 24hrs to make sure (Hopefully I can keep it @ 2.9Ghz).



Most likely the 9850. I've had three boards for this 9850 of mine and all proved to show the 9850 to fault. 2.9ghz is fine though. The extra 100mhz isnt going to do very much.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 3, 2008)

I understand that but damn it I worked on lapping that bitch for 4 days and that's all I get!! J/K.  It was fun voiding my warranty and anyways I've though of selling this board and picking up a 790GX chipset board to play with.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

That _might_ help. Not guaranteeing anything but ACC may get your further.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, if I don't like it I can always sell that one too.  I'll be waiting a bit cause I want to go back to DFI.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 3, 2008)

Eww. Just wait til Asus sets out their 790GX board.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 3, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Eww. Just wait til Asus sets out their 790GX board.



you mean ASUS M3A78-T


or

ASUS-M3A79-T-DELUXE


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> you mean ASUS M3A78-T
> 
> 
> or
> ...



The 78 is the 790GX board, is cheaper than 79. 79 uses 790FX and will be the board to go for


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Kei remember i hit 90-92c on the cores a while ago?.... well while i was checking my mail my rig shut down.... two big huge air bubbles were being forced outta the water lines at the block.... It BOILED!!! well the Thermaltake pump craped out.... the local shop gave me a brand new loaner and this AMD PHENOM is still running smooth as smooth can be.... dam i even burned my finger on the block.... WOW AMD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Well Kei remember i hit 90-92c on the cores a while ago?.... well while i was checking my mail my rig shut down.... two big huge air bubbles were being forced outta the water lines at the block.... It BOILED!!! well the Thermaltake pump craped out.... the local shop gave me a brand new loaner and this AMD PHENOM is still running smooth as smooth can be.... dam i even burned my finger on the block.... WOW AMD



holy crap.


Hey full, my koolance goodies are in, time to get to work, catch you'll laterzzzzzz


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap.
> 
> 
> Hey full, my koolance goodies are in, time to get to work, catch you'll laterzzzzzz


thanks CP.... good luck and do what im doing! Throw the shitty TT pump away and get a Swift tek pump.... i ordered one tonight!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

does anyone know if our m3a32-mvp has a hidden temp shut down in the bios (for over heating)or is it on the chip itself?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't seen any, but then again I havn't really looked.


----------



## merkk (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi guys
 I'am running the new foxconn a79a-s mother board . On my old DFI landparty DK M2RS board the hiest clock i got with my 9850 was 2.9 ghz. to run 24/7 with the 3 video card 2.7 ghz. is were it was stuck at. Now with my a79a-s best over clock has been 3.1 ghz. at 1.38v . I ran it like that for or 2 week a couple time when window boot a prog. in vista-64 would stop working i just restart the pc than it ran trouble free the rest the night. But do to the fact it didnt start frist time every time i drop back to 3 ghz. 1.35v no trouble at all now start up every time .It idle in the mid. 40c running prime 95 get to 60c to 65c summer time room warm ( air cool ).I think it you got a 9850 that not a real good over clocker the SB750 chip can get you to that 3gzh. + clock and do it with a vlots setting that you can live with 24/7 air cool .For thought of you that have a 9850 or a 9950 cpu that over clock realy well with the sb600 chip you more that likely not going to see that much with SB750 chip. hope this help a litte for the guys thinking about the SB750 chip boards. PS. ACC work best with BE cpu not to well with lock cpu.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys
> I'am running the new foxconn a79a-s mother board . On my old DFI landparty DK M2RS board the hiest clock i got with my 9850 was 2.9 ghz. to run 24/7 with the 3 video card 2.7 ghz. is were it was stuck at. Now with my a79a-s best over clock has been 3.1 ghz. at 1.38v . I ran it like that for or 2 week a couple time when window boot a prog. in vista-64 would stop working i just restart the pc than it ran trouble free the rest the night. But do to the fact it didnt start frist time every time i drop back to 3 ghz. 1.35v no trouble at all now start up every time .It idle in the mid. 40c running prime 95 get to 60c to 65c summer time room warm ( air cool ).I think it you got a 9850 that not a real good over clocker the SB750 chip can get you to that 3gzh. + clock and do it with a vlots setting that you can live with 24/7 air cool .For thought of you that have a 9850 or a 9950 cpu that over clock realy well with the sb600 chip you more that likely not going to see that much with SB750 chip. hope this help a litte for the guys thinking about the SB750 chip boards. PS. ACC work best with BE cpu not to well with lock cpu.



Hey Merkk.... thanks man for the info.... im sure i speak for most in here.... umm most of us are bitting our nail's waiting for the release of the M3A79-T mobo from Asus.... The Foxconn from what i've read that the Bios kinda sucks for o/c'n options... The Asus has so many o/c'n options in it that, till i had help and the understanding *cough Phy..Kei..Others Cough* i really wasn't able to get a stable o/c of higher much higher than 3GHz.... but now im getting 200-300MHz better clocks on top of my 24/7 settup.(24/7 WFO!!!) ( wide fu^kin Open).... alot has to do with the new bios update... i heard that the 79-T is taking there time releasing the mobo so they get there bios right the first time....... so all in all i believe the Asus is going to Kick serious Azz compared to other Mobo's


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

so kei looks i have a monster too lol.... She likes the volts (higher) and temp's dont seem to hurt it lol..


----------



## merkk (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi
Not to talk trash but the hightest over clock of a Phenom was done on the foxconn a79a-s 
4 ghz using a 9950be and running 4 4850 video cards at the same time . Before you go out and get the ASUS board try checking around on some forums beacuse as of right now the 790gx asus board ACC dont work on them form what i seen form the guys that have them and post out at Xtreme system forums but realy that should be said for any board just try to pick the one that fit your need best .


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

does anyone know why AOD wont load now... im getting a problem caused the program to stop working.... and windows says close the program.... i re-installed it and still the same thing.... any ideas?


----------



## merkk (Sep 4, 2008)

Try turning the date back on you pc in the bios a few months reboot than try it again .
some peolpe on the Xtreme system forums ran into the same trouble they got a thread on it 
over there .


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

merkk said:


> Try turning the date back on you pc in the bios a few months reboot than try it again .
> some peolpe on the Xtreme system forums ran into the same trouble they got a thread on it
> over there .


ok ill try it... but would ya mind posting the link my friend?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

ok in the Bios i changed the date 2 month's back, why does AOD work now?.... and even more, why doesn't AOD work after setting the bios date to the current date.
can someone tell me what and why this is going on?... a want AOD to work damit!!!


----------



## merkk (Sep 4, 2008)

I would if i new now i'am a old fat not as good at surfing the web as you younger foks are 
heheh. There web site when down today not sure it they got it back up yet .


----------



## merkk (Sep 4, 2008)

I just check there web site is still down


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2008)

merkk said:


> I would if i new now i'am a old fat not as good at surfing the web as you younger foks are
> heheh. There web site when down today not sure it they got it back up yet .


Oh well thanks man.
long as everything else works ill wait till my brand new shinny NEwESt Asus M3a79-T Clocker comes out and than i'll do a freash install


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks CP.... good luck and do what im doing! Throw the shitty TT pump away and get a Swift tek pump.... i ordered one tonight!!!



Thanks for the tip, I kinda noticed now that i'm back up and running.


Temps obviously arent any better now, full of air bubbles, and stuff.  But anyhow, i notice I am not getting really good flow.  cpu, video card, mobo, the TT pump is taking a beating.  Anyhow, for now its ok. I'll get some money and figure out what I'll do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is the new set up boys, crappy pic for now, I'll take some better ones when the chance comes.  FOr now cooling seems to be as good as it was before.  I will get a new pump soon, and maybe a 4 fan Radiator .  This will finish off my water cooling experience for now.


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

the glow.... its.... glowy.

why is the viddie on the bottom?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the glow.... its.... glowy.
> 
> why is the viddie on the bottom?



I image because of the SB cooler, though I dont see any reason why the tube connecting the SB and NB couldn't be looped over the top of the card since those nozzels are meant to rotate if I remember correctly.

It is very sexy tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the glow.... its.... glowy.
> 
> why is the viddie on the bottom?



The rad inside the case interferes with the video card in the top slot, then if I place it in the 2nd slot it inteferes with the SB block itself.  I plan on getting one of the Koolance cases that already comes prepped for watercooling, then it'll all fall in place how it's supposed to.  For now, this does the job.  THanks by the way


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 4, 2008)

No worries  I'm thinking of getting a wc set up for the up coming summer, although my budget is quickly running out and I need to buy my first car at the end of the year lol


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 4, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> The 78 is the 790GX board, is cheaper than 79. 79 uses 790FX and will be the board to go for



i pre-ordered mine! was suppose to ship yesterday...

found dfi's version....dfilp-jr-790Gx-m2rs


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i pre-ordered mine! was suppose to ship yesterday...
> 
> found dfi's version....dfilp-jr-790Gx-m2rs



Good stuff  Not waiting for a 790FX Board?

I've never had a DFI board, but I've heard great things and bad things about them lol


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 4, 2008)

You need another pump CP. Either a really high flow one or two 'meh' ones. All those bends and turns are making it uber hard for that little TT pump to push all the water through.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone in here have a 3870 X2 crossfired with a 3870?  I ask cause I've tried crossfiring the 3870 X2 with both of my 3870's and I think I have one bad card but not sure about the other.  When I tried crossfiring the X2 with my Sapphire everything would look normal when surfing or working in an app but as soon as I started a game the screen would turn a faint blue with a checkered board pattern and go in and out.  With the Gecube games work fine but when running 3dMark Vantage the water in the first test stretches or tears depending on what people call it.  All of the other test look fine, just the first test that has problems.  In 3dMark06 during the last GPU test(Freeze or the Arctic test) I can see the sky show several different colors and it looks like the colors fade in and out constantly.  I have the X2 in the first blue PCI-E x16 slot with it set to Autonomous and 16 speed and the 2nd blue PCI-E x16 has the 3870 with the settings set the same.

When I try each card by themselves, except for the Sapphire, they display without problems on each test.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 4, 2008)

So you're saying the Sapphire dosn't work on its own? Or it won't work in crossfire? Your last sentence has me confused lol


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 4, 2008)

The Sapphire has problems on its own so it's going back to be replaced.  I just ran it agan for S&G and the first GPU test ran without issues so I'm leaving the X2 + Gecube 3870 cf alone for now.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 4, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Good stuff  Not waiting for a 790FX Board?
> 
> I've never had a DFI board, but I've heard great things and bad things about them lol


i have this on pre-order ASUS-M3A79-T-DELUXE

from

here


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i have this on pre-order ASUS-M3A79-T-DELUXE
> 
> from
> 
> here



Sorry it just looked like your reply (the one I quoted) stated you were getting the DFI board. My mistake lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> No worries  I'm thinking of getting a wc set up for the up coming summer, although my budget is quickly running out and I need to buy my first car at the end of the year lol



cool man, watercooling nice, i'm just a curious person when it comes to cars and computers, thats why I've waste some money and i'm still expirementing.   how old are ya bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

Question


Are the new 45nm Phenoms going to all be compatible with the M3A79-T board????


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, new Deneb will be compatible with AM2+ socket, AMD plans to release AM3 socket only CPUs somewhere at the end of first quarter of 2009. AM3 socket does bring some new features though, like better thermal monitoring and core voltage control.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 5, 2008)

Depending on the price I might have to dop my 9850Black and pick up one of the FX series


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 5, 2008)

Phenom FX, if any, should be available when AM3 socket boards are released. No Fx for AM2+ boards.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 5, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Phenom FX, if any, should be available when AM3 socket boards are released. No Fx for AM2+ boards.



That's alright, I'll probably be upgrading by that time anywa


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 5, 2008)

Not sure I'll upgrade from this platform for a while until I get some more info on what the hell is going on at AMD. I've heard all these rumors about AMD splitting into two companies and its progress isnt too ... believable. I mean they are planning AM3 which is like almost no different to our current AM2+ besides 65nm to 45nm. Speeds look the same and theres no more cores or new architecture. Then out of nowhere there is a chip that does 4ghz stock. WTF? I know I sound hypocritical but I want to see AMD kick ass again. However I just dont see that happening... 

I recently bought a laptop for college and I choose a lappy with a core 2 duo. Its just as fast as my regular 9850 at stock speeds ( with a bit of advanced PC usage), which then again, isnt a lot to say seeing as 2.6ghz crashes...NOT AMDS FAULT. I just got a bad chip.


----------



## merkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Blueskynis
 I have a new 790FX a79a-s foxconn mother board now if you go by what it says on the box and foxconn web-site it will be able to run the phenom FX cpu .Now if you get a new AM3 board you will not be able able to run the older amd cpu . The new Asus 790fX mother board with the SB750 chip says it to will be able to run the phenom fx cpu also.


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure, you can plug it in, but you will not use it's full potential, just as you can put a Phenom CPU in AM2 board.


----------



## merkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Well that remain to been seen the phenom fx cpu not here yet and not being able to run DDR3 dosent mean you be going much slower as of right now alot the phenom cpu seem to run better with old ddr2-800 that the 1066 so will just have to wait and see . Hopefuly they have the 1066 men. working better for the phenom cpu by then. If the ddr3 start off like the 1066 did for the phenom it will not run at all .


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Well, if I don't like it I can always sell that one too.  I'll be waiting a bit cause I want to go back to DFI.



I think you might like this 
link...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^Wow, thats awesome.  Although I have not had a DFI board yet, I know they are great boards and overclock amazingly well.  I will be waiting till further this year but if DFI can release a good GX board, sorry to say, but most likely thats where i'm headed.  Of course, we'll wait and see what the M3A79 will do of course.


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 5, 2008)

That's one nice, HOT board!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> That's one nice, HOT board!



the DFI???


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 5, 2008)

Yea, the DFI. I like mATX boards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Yea, the DFI. I like mATX boards



yeah man, plus DFI is awesome.  If ASUS can't prove it's worthiness with this new board, it's go time for DFI.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^Wow, thats awesome.  Although I have not had a DFI board yet, I know they are great boards and overclock amazingly well.  I will be waiting till further this year but if DFI can release a good GX board, sorry to say, but most likely thats where i'm headed.  Of course, we'll wait and see what the M3A79 will do of course.



that dfi 790gx is out and in stock according to the website.....
the asus m3a79-t dlx was supposed to be shipped today.  They some on pre-sale that might ship on 9-8-08
.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

I will wait till further this year and see what the new boards will do, that way it'll give me some time to decide which one to get.  Plus I just watercooled my M3A32 deluxe so I still need to experiment with it a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

OK folks, here are the pics from the install of the water block on the mobo and some pictures after its done.  FUll I know you were waiting for these, since you want to cool your v regs.


To Start off

Southbridge





Factory copper cooling assembly for the chipsets and v regs





the rest of it is already finished, I should have taken more pics of the actual install, but I completely forgot hehe, my buddy arrived right after I had started the install so I didn't take pics of the blocks itself.  But trust me, they don't get any better, great piece of work from Koolance.









top mounted rad apart from the one attached to the rear case fan as you see or will see in some of the pics


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool man, watercooling nice, i'm just a curious person when it comes to cars and computers, thats why I've waste some money and i'm still expirementing.   how old are ya bro?



Turning 17 in November  You?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Turning 17 in November  You?



cool man, I turned 21 in July.  What car you looking into????  Hey check out the new pics I put of the new water set up, tell me what you think????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

by the way guys, the rad on the top of the case wasn't getting any air flow if you notice, so I took off the fans which I was kinda only using as spacers since they were not connected, and I only put the screws.  So the screws are now serving as four feet.  Temps dropped a considerable amount to be honest.I would say about 3-4ºc all around.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool man, I turned 21 in July.  What car you looking into????  Hey check out the new pics I put of the new water set up, tell me what you think????



At the moment it looks like I'm getting my grandfathers old Nissan Cefiro (he's been a mechanic for 50+ years, I know absolutely nothing about cars lol). And that set up is extremely sexy. Have you tried putting the vid card up top yet?

Only thing that could make it better is to do what I did and get an OCZ XTC Memory Cooler 

Edit: Just pulled my new CM HAF 932 out of its box for the first time. HOLY CRAP. This thing is an absolute beast  Will post pics later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> At the moment it looks like I'm getting my grandfathers old Nissan Cefiro (he's been a mechanic for 50+ years, I know absolutely nothing about cars lol). And that set up is extremely sexy. Have you tried putting the vid card up top yet?
> 
> Only thing that could make it better is to do what I did and get an OCZ XTC Memory Cooler



Cool man, if he's been a mech. that long the car must be in great conditions I would say right?


About the set up, thanks man, the ting is the small rad will not let me place it on the top slot, then the 2nd slot the SB block is in the way, once I upgrade cases then it won't be a problem as I won't have that rad there.  But for now it works flawlessly.  About the memory cooler, thats exactly what I will be getting for my RAM as I don't plan on watercooling nothing else except maybe my hard drives.  

You mind taking a pic or two of the memory cooler installed, I want to see how they light up.  I've seen a few pics, but more would be even better hehe.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2008)

watercooled hard drives is a little wasteful dont you think?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool man, if he's been a mech. that long the car must be in great conditions I would say right?
> 
> 
> About the set up, thanks man, the ting is the small rad will not let me place it on the top slot, then the 2nd slot the SB block is in the way, once I upgrade cases then it won't be a problem as I won't have that rad there.  But for now it works flawlessly.  About the memory cooler, thats exactly what I will be getting for my RAM as I don't plan on watercooling nothing else except maybe my hard drives.
> ...



I would assume the car is in good shape 

Can you mount that small rad on the outside of the case??

I'll post pics of it once I put everything in the 932 later  This case is awesome, if I took the drive bays out I could almost fit my current Centurion 5 inside it lol.

Any theres really no reason to WC a hard drive lol, even an 80mm fan will keep them cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I would assume the car is in good shape
> 
> Can you mount that small rad on the outside of the case??
> 
> ...



Yes I could, I previously had it outside the case, I'll probably do that later today when I get back from work or something, thats not big deal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> watercooled hard drives is a little wasteful dont you think?



ha, yeah I know, but it'll only be like an additional $50 or so bucks, so its no big deal, i'll see with the new case when I get it since the air flow will be better, then maybe I won't need to, but right now they are running a bit hot.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ha, yeah I know, but it'll only be like an additional $50 or so bucks, so its no big deal, i'll see with the new case when I get it since the air flow will be better, then maybe I won't need to, but right now they are running a bit hot.



What temperature are they at now?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ha, yeah I know, but it'll only be like an additional $50 or so bucks, so its no big deal, i'll see with the new case when I get it since the air flow will be better, then maybe I won't need to, but right now they are running a bit hot.



Right now, I'm surprised that your setup is even working with all the line and bends that your single TT pump is pushing through. You shouldnt watercool your drives. You should, however, get two nice pumps and work them into your setup. That will help more then cooling harddrives...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> What temperature are they at now?



low to mid 40's ºc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Right now, I'm surprised that your setup is even working with all the line and bends that your single TT pump is pushing through. You shouldnt watercool your drives. You should, however, get two nice pumps and work them into your setup. That will help more then cooling harddrives...



I completely agree.  I think i Have the best TT pump ever hehehe.

Really soon I am getting a koolance case with the 4 fan rad mounted on top (comes like that).  Then I will get a koolance pump which is rated to handle all of that with no problem.  If temps desired are not reached I can always get another pump and do a 2nd loop.  But i'm sure the single four fan rad is good enough to handle everything cooled.  At least according to the few folks I have talked to with a koolance set up like the one I mentioned.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ here is what i'm planning on getting, of course, pump is seperate.  I need a case anyways so why not get it with a rad mounted already.

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=719


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> low to mid 40's ºc



Do you any fans blowing on them at all?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Do you any fans blowing on them at all?



ehh no, I cant fit a fan in the front no more and I have no space to put it elsewhere.  Once i get the new case that will be fixed.  However for now it doesn't bother me.  Imma try to put a case fan in the front blowing on them.  The thing is that I moved them all the way up till they are about to touch the front of the case to make more space inside so the fan can no longer fit.  Imma try on the outside of the front of the case hopefully it wont interfere with anything and I can mount it.


----------



## merkk (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi guys
Set a new over clock best for my self to nite 3.173 ghz. 1.4v .The best i could do on my old DFI board with my 9850be was 2.9 ghz. 1.45v i set a new best score out at 3Dmark-06 to
16,461 not to bad for 3850s video cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^congrats man, your mobo is still a 790fx or you have the gx lanparty?


----------



## merkk (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi 
I wish i new how to get in and up-date my system specs . I'am using the foxconn 790 FX a79a-s 
mother board . It a full 790fx with the SB750 chip . It been out for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi
> I wish i new how to get in and up-date my system specs . I'am using the foxconn 790 FX a79a-s
> mother board . It a full 790fx with the SB750 chip . It been out for about 3 weeks now.



hi,

What do you mean update your system specs?  You mean like under your username?

IF thats the case go to User CP towards the top of the page.  Once there on the menu on the left side go to system specs and edit it there.  How do you like your board so far?


----------



## merkk (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty
Thank you on the heads up on how to edit the system specs.Well i'am having one problem with my new foxconn board the realtek driver mess up vista-64 so my 5.1 speaker dont work right but realy that is a bad on realtek . The on board sound card is good sounding to. I put my X-fi Xtreme Gamer sound card in and it didnt sound as good as the realtek so i pull it back out just using 2 speaker set-up till realtek comes out with a driver fix. Other than that i have had zero trouble with this board . Now some guys have had ram problems with the board . I think more than likely there using 1066 and the board not liking it. I got my cheap ass A-DATA ram running at 960 mhz. 240 FBS trouble free . With the way things are working out it look like it will be one of the best board i every had . But you got to take that with a grain of salt some one else mite get one and have it be a piece of junk and that can happen to any mother maker . But for the most part the guys that have this board are happy with them .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

merkk said:


> Chicken Patty
> Thank you on the heads up on how to edit the system specs.Well i'am having one problem with my new foxconn board the realtek driver mess up vista-64 so my 5.1 speaker dont work right but realy that is a bad on realtek . The on board sound card is good sounding to. I put my X-fi Xtreme Gamer sound card in and it didnt sound as good as the realtek so i pull it back out just using 2 speaker set-up till realtek comes out with a driver fix. Other than that i have had zero trouble with this board . Now some guys have had ram problems with the board . I think more than likely there using 1066 and the board not liking it. I got my cheap ass A-DATA ram running at 960 mhz. 240 FBS trouble free . With the way things are working out it look like it will be one of the best board i every had . But you got to take that with a grain of salt some one else mite get one and have it be a piece of junk and that can happen to any mother maker . But for the most part the guys that have this board are happy with them .



I was about to Purchase a DFI board and get rid of my ASUS.  But with AM3 around the corner and Nehalem, I think I will wait out with this board until I decide which route I will go.  I am leaning towards the Phenom FX if they get released.


Although depending on how good the Asus M3A79 proves, then I might change my mind.  But lets just wait and see.

How ever I will definitely consider DFI when I purchase my next board.


----------



## Blaber (Sep 6, 2008)

*Asus m3a79-T deluxe*

Hi everyone. This is my first post here.... 

K Fellas , Check this http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=3827 ..., Guy named ONEPAGEBOOK Just got his Asus m3a79-T deluxe and Phenom 995z to play with..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Blaber said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post here....
> 
> K Fellas , Check this http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=3827 ..., Guy named ONEPAGEBOOK Just got his Asus m3a79-T deluxe and Phenom 995z to play with..



Welcome aboard man, you'll love your stay here. 

By the way thanks for the link.  In one of the post he stated that it can boot up at 3.4GHz like nothing at 1.5v.  That is on air.  So I imagine on water you can probably get away with a bit less voltage maybe.  Seems like the board will be worthy.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool man, if he's been a mech. that long the car must be in great conditions I would say right?
> 
> 
> About the set up, thanks man, the ting is the small rad will not let me place it on the top slot, then the 2nd slot the SB block is in the way, once I upgrade cases then it won't be a problem as I won't have that rad there.  But for now it works flawlessly.  About the memory cooler, thats exactly what I will be getting for my RAM as I don't plan on watercooling nothing else except maybe my hard drives.
> ...



Ok, here's a few pics from in my new HAF 932. Should I post a mini user review of it in the cases forum?? I can provde some higher res ones if you like (3264 x 2448)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

hey Jmatt, thats really nice bro.  I see that case just came out.  For $160 bucks you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Jmatt, thats really nice bro.  I see that case just came out.  For $160 bucks you cannot go wrong.



Yea its an aawesome case, I'm suprised thats its priced at what it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Yea its an aawesome case, I'm suprised thats its priced at what it is.



Due to some Ideas I have I was thinking of getting the Cosmos 1000.  I got a little idea that if coming out right, it'll be nice as hell.  But I need the case first. hehe.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Due to some Ideas I have I was thinking of getting the Cosmos 1000.  I got a little idea that if coming out right, it'll be nice as hell.  But I need the case first. hehe.



Nice  Thought you were getting that Koolance case??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Nice  Thought you were getting that Koolance case??



yeah, but I came across something and a light bulb just lit up all of the sudden.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, but I came across something and a light bulb just lit up all of the sudden.



What have you got in mind? I've already got some minor mods for my HAF planned lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> What have you got in mind? I've already got some minor mods for my HAF planned lol.



Since those cases have a fan on the bottom, like yours as well.  I was planning on mounting a Radiator there, one in the back, and my current two fan rad in the top to the existing holes.  That way each rad can cool something.

For example

top rad which is the two fan cools the CPU

rear fan can cool the v regs, nb, and sb

bottom fan can cool the video card (s)

Sound good to you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

hey Jmatt, what is that Fillport that I see on the top of your case?  Well I saw it on the one in newegg.  What is the use of that?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea that sounds awesome  it's for filling up your resevoir/T-line without having to go into the case. I have no idea how you attach anything to it tho since from what I saw of it, its just a hole in the metal of the top of the case, a small gap and then a hole in the top plastic.

Also with my HAF, the top 230mm fan can be replace with 3 120's or a 3-fan rad  And the side 230 can be replaced with 4 120's (in a square shape). I can get some better pics of the fillport if you want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Yea that sounds awesome  it's for filling up your resevoir/T-line without having to go into the case. I have no idea how you attach anything to it tho since from what I saw of it, its just a hole in the metal of the top of the case, a small gap and then a hole in the top plastic.
> 
> Also with my HAF, the top 230mm fan can be replace with 3 120's or a 3-fan rad  And the side 230 can be replaced with 4 120's (ina s quare shape). I can get some better pics of the fillport if you want.



Yeah I noticed about the fans, you can put more smaller ones.


Can you please try to take some pics of the fill port.  I'm starting to like this case very very much hehe.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright, I'm uploading now. The hole is 1 inch across, and the gap between the 2 holes is 1/2 inch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Alright, I'm uploading now. The hole is 1 inch across, and the gap between the 2 holes is 1/2 inch.



Cool, can't wait.  I'm starting to like the case more.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright gimma a min, gonna retake the photos, my photography skills are really really bad lol.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok I really dont knowhow to take pictures up close. Here's my crap ass shots. The blinding white light underneath the hole is the sticker on my DVD drive:


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW CP.... sweet job with the water cooling.... hehe i got the Swift tek pump in and it's a beast.... love the photos man.... but im just cooling the cpu.... voltage reg's and NB.... the gpu and SB run nice and cool on air so im sticking with that plan....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

hey jmatt, thanks a lot for the pics bro.  I'm really starting to consider that case, either that or the cosmos.  Ill try to get it soon and see if everything works out as planned.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW CP.... sweet job with the water cooling.... hehe i got the Swift tek pump in and it's a beast.... love the photos man.... but im just cooling the cpu.... voltage reg's and NB.... the gpu and SB run nice and cool on air so im sticking with that plan....



THanks bro.  Yeah i'm really happy myself how it came out overall.  ONce i get the new case if everything goes as planned, I should have some sweet temps.


How much better is the swiftech pump over the TT?  Like, whats better about it.  Other than flow and quality I would say.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Since those cases have a fan on the bottom, like yours as well.  I was planning on mounting a Radiator there, one in the back, and my current two fan rad in the top to the existing holes.  That way each rad can cool something.
> 
> For example
> 
> ...



I was just thinking about rad mounting in this case, and depending on how good at modding you are, you would mount 2x 3-way and 2x 1-way rads for a total of 8 rad fans. THen if you're awesome at modding, i don't see why you couldn't bust out 10+ fans w/ rads. And if you're really hardcore, mount 2x 2-way rads on the side panel lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I was just thinking about rad mounting in this case, and depending on how good at modding you are, you would mount 2x 3-way and 2x 1-way rads for a total of 8 rad fans. THen if you're awesome at modding, i don't see why you couldn't bust out 10+ fans w/ rads. And if you're really hardcore, mount 2x 2-way rads on the side panel lol.



hahahah, very good, but at least I don't need that much cooling hehehe.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol yea, you'd have to be running octo-crossfire with some 4870x2's to need that much lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> lol yea, you'd have to be running octo-crossfire with some 4870x2's to need that much lol





thats was good.  and 4 quad cores to feed the cards hehe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

well i just hit 3.5GHz.... 14x 250 @1.5volt... .... GD man.... bios only as AOD has self destructed on its run time..... Bastard's!!!! ol well.... im testing and going to play a few games to see how it goes....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well i just hit 3.5GHz.... 14x 250 @1.5volt... .... GD man.... bios only as AOD has self destructed on its run time..... Bastard's!!!! ol well.... im testing and going to play a few games to see how it goes....





nice bro.  Thats awesome.  Let us know how stable it is.  I haven't tried to overlcock with the water cooled board, but I have a good feeling about it this time.  Lets see.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well i just hit 3.5GHz.... 14x 250 @1.5volt... .... GD man.... bios only as AOD has self destructed on its run time..... Bastard's!!!! ol well.... im testing and going to play a few games to see how it goes....



Day'yum. Post a screenie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Day'yum. Post a screenie!



he's been testing for far too long now, I wonder if it's still testing on the test finished sooner than expected (in other words, FRIED).  hehe j/k

FULL, come on, you have us anxious here, let us know whats going on


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> he's been testing for far too long now, I wonder if it's still testing on the test finished sooner than expected (in other words, FRIED).  hehe j/k
> 
> FULL, come on, you have us anxious here, let us know whats going on


FRIED!!!! Phy suggested i pull the mobo out and look at the back of it.... from what i can see a solder joint to one of the capacitors burnt..... So i've been away for an hour putting my secret mobo in...( the same 32a lol) ( just resoldered)...... but the cpu is still in tack.... with the mobo fuc%ed from what i was seeing i ended up with a 3.360GHz sett up.... why cpuid id and My calculator showed 3.5 is beyond me...... im up and running with the fixed mobo and AOD is working too.... weird! im only an O/C'r and know shit about software....(and only what others say ___about o/c'n "cough Phy" but it's getting cooler here in Canada now with fall on it's way and at idle im now showing 34c idle and 39c under prime lol.... Ohhhh i cant wait till the -40c comes along and i crack the office window to lower the ambient temp down to 10c or lower lol....
what is going to happen to my 9950 than lol....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> FRIED!!!! Phy suggested i pull the mobo out and look at the back of it.... from what i can see a solder joint to one of the capacitors burnt..... So i've been away for an hour putting my secret mobo in...( the same 32a lol) ( just resoldered)...... but the cpu is still in tack.... with the mobo fuc%ed from what i was seeing i ended up with a 3.360GHz sett up.... why cpuid id and My calculator showed 3.5 is beyond me...... im up and running with the fixed mobo and AOD is working too.... weird! im only an O/C'r and know shit about software....(and only what others say ___about o/c'n "cough Phy" but it's getting cooler here in Canada now with fall on it's way and at idle im now showing 34c idle and 39c under prime lol.... Ohhhh i cant wait till the -40c comes along and i crack the office window to lower the ambient temp down to 10c or lower lol....
> what is going to happen to my 9950 than lol....



damn, I completely said that messing around.  Glad you can fix it and get back up and running.  

About those ambient temps, damn, i'm getting jealous.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> he's been testing for far too long now, I wonder if it's still testing on the test finished sooner than expected (in other words, FRIED).  hehe j/k
> 
> FULL, come on, you have us anxious here, let us know whats going on


Hey Cp my friend.... im done posting screenies since only a tad few of us ever seem to do.... i see alot of others saying 3.1-3.2GHz and higher but no proof of an ID..... i'll only post to PM from now on.... i may sound greedy but im just playing the same game as most lol..... hell i hit 3.612GHz.... 258x14 @ 1.55v.... but that lasted about 90seconds. lol.... fuc^ this cpu and mobo!!! i have a 9950 just waiting to be pluged into it's mate...... 79-T... haha  im not even wasting it on this burnt up mobo....HA KEI!!!! cpu in tact..... mobo fried lol.... oh well crash and BURN is the only true way to test hey PSY!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Cp my friend.... im done posting screenies since only a tad few of us ever seem to do.... i see alot of others saying 3.1-3.2GHz and higher but no proof of an ID..... i'll only post to PM from now on.... i may sound greedy but im just playing the same game as most lol..... hell i hit 3.612GHz.... 258x14 @ 1.55v.... but that lasted about 90seconds. lol.... fuc^ this cpu and mobo!!! i have a 9950 just waiting to be pluged into it's mate...... 79-T... haha  im not even wasting it on this burnt up mobo....HA KEI!!!! cpu in tact..... mobo fried lol.... oh well crash and BURN is the only true way to test hey PSY!!!



hahaha, yeah man I get you.

I will probably get the 79-t soon, but i'm keeping my 9850BE until the new gen. of phenoms or FX come out.  Then I am forced to rob a bank if I have to get the money that way in order to get one of those puppies.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn, I completely said that messing around.  Glad you can fix it and get back up and running.
> 
> About those ambient temps, damn, i'm getting jealous.


well move to Canada lol..... But anyway It's a quick fix CP.... i took electronics in school and as far as tracing led's..... well i can see a burnt out solder joint without glasses lol.... How long it will last?.... got me.... all i know, it's still running teehee    (giddy schooooool grl) lmao.... and i burnt my finger .... shi^!!!! rookie !!!! (MoMMY) ha!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, yeah man I get you.
> 
> I will probably get the 79-t soon, but i'm keeping my 9850BE until the new gen. of phenoms or FX come out.  Then I am forced to rob a bank if I have to get the money that way in order to get one of those puppies.


yeah im keeping both my cpu's..... word of advice..... hang tight till the second revision 79-T comes out...... the first batch will mess with yo head my man..... Just take my word on that....


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll swap over to intel unless you show me some screenies! Til then, 3.01ghz from your siggy is all I have.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey CP since your temps are still a tad high....try changing the top and bottom hose from your cpu water block around..... i think i told ya b4 that the way you have them is restricting water flow..... just take the lines off and put your lips around the block fitting and see what direction move's better......betcha you reverse teem and you move more water....


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I'll swap over to intel unless you show me some screenies! Til then, 3.01ghz from your siggy is all I have.


go ahead, go to Intel..... im seriously thinking about going that direction myself..... .... asus rampage and a q 6600 x38? CHIPSET..... I THINK THATS THE CHIP SET ANYWAY.... oops sorry about the cap's.... hit cap lock without realizing hehe


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> go ahead, go to Intel..... im seriously thinking about going that direction myself..... .... asus rampage and a q 6600 x38? CHIPSET..... I THINK THATS THE CHIP SET ANYWAY.... oops sorry about the cap's.... hit cap lock without realizing hehe



x48 chipset, not x38


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> x48 chipset, not x38


Thank you x 48


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Thank you x 48



No worries  Not gonna wait for Nehalem/Deneb?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2008)

POP!!!! a cap just went onmy mobo.... just typing on the ol ladies laptop now.... a bunch of fluff has just been released in the case from the cap blowing..... oh well till tomorrow... and no im not waiting for the new Intel cpu to come out.... I have a 9950 bl cpu but just waiting for the T-mobo to come out..... as for the Q 6600 cpu....it's great bang for the buck my friend....i've been shown the results with the same hardware as im using..... just a 6600 cpu compared to the 9850 is way faSTER..... and the Intel stock just fell again today lmao!!! whoot AMD!!!! go baby Go!!!


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got a Q6600 in my living room, I just dont overclock that PC at all. Its just used in conjuction with a projector for some awesome movie time when I have friends over. My new lappy is also an Intel, Core 2 duo. I like it a lot. Runs fast and smooth. Its not as awesome when it comes to multitasking like my desktop/ phenom 9850 though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well move to Canada lol..... But anyway It's a quick fix CP.... i took electronics in school and as far as tracing led's..... well i can see a burnt out solder joint without glasses lol.... How long it will last?.... got me.... all i know, it's still running teehee    (giddy schooooool grl) lmao.... and i burnt my finger .... shi^!!!! rookie !!!! (MoMMY) ha!



got room for one more over at your place hehehehhe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah im keeping both my cpu's..... word of advice..... hang tight till the second revision 79-T comes out...... the first batch will mess with yo head my man..... Just take my word on that....



What do you mean?  Bugs with the board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP since your temps are still a tad high....try changing the top and bottom hose from your cpu water block around..... i think i told ya b4 that the way you have them is restricting water flow..... just take the lines off and put your lips around the block fitting and see what direction move's better......betcha you reverse teem and you move more water....



YOu have a better way of doing this that doesn't involve draining most of the system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> go ahead, go to Intel..... im seriously thinking about going that direction myself..... .... asus rampage and a q 6600 x38? CHIPSET..... I THINK THATS THE CHIP SET ANYWAY.... oops sorry about the cap's.... hit cap lock without realizing hehe



I was so close to buying a Q9450 and a Asus Rampage about a month ago or so it wasn't even funny.  But I will wait till further this year beginning of next for AMD and Intel to release their new stuff and see what they can do.

For now, I'll probably get the new mobo and see how it does with my Phenom.


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 7, 2008)

All you guys with the asus m3a32 wifi, what is your nb temps with the normal cooler?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> YOu have a better way of doing this that doesn't involve draining most of the system



Take the opportunity to mount that 120mm rad on the outside of the case


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> All you guys with the asus m3a32 wifi, what is your nb temps with the normal cooler?



Mine idles and loads at about the same temp as my CPU (~30c idle, 45c load)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> All you guys with the asus m3a32 wifi, what is your nb temps with the normal cooler?



My normal temps were the same idle and load, never went up more than 1 or 2 degrees.

used to be like 28-33ºc.  Then for some reason it started to run like at 40ºc all of the sudden, don't know why, but now its watercooled so I have no idea how it runs.


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 7, 2008)

Im thinking this is why many people are running into problems with this board mine runs at like 43c no load. Im getting start up problems. I think I might rma the board.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Im thinking this is why many people are running into problems with this board mine runs at like 43c no load. Im getting start up problems. I think I might rma the board.



How good is your case airflow? Try blows a fan over your NB and see that goes.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Im thinking this is why many people are running into problems with this board mine runs at like 43c no load. Im getting start up problems. I think I might rma the board.



Its not the board. Its the location of the thermal sensor. You have two video cards Xfire'd. Inbetween those cards is the sensor. That is your problem. Its bad placement.

Get a 80mm or 120mm fan and place it blowing towards the middle of the two cards. Temps will drop 5-10C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

with a fan blowing on my NB, temps went down to 24ºc


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its not the board. Its the location of the thermal sensor. You have two video cards Xfire'd. Inbetween those cards is the sensor. That is your problem. Its bad placement.
> 
> Get a 80mm or 120mm fan and place it blowing towards the middle of the two cards. Temps will drop 5-10C.



Is there even a sensor in/around the NB?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Is there even a sensor in/around the NB?



Yea. hold on, lemme boot my desktop and I'll show you with Everest.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea. hold on, lemme boot my desktop and I'll show you with Everest.



Alright thanks


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

Motherboard is the NB temps.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Then which sensor were you refering to as between the xfire'd cards?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

what? lol


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

Just put a fan between the video cards and watch your PC stable out. Unless theres another problem somewhere else. I've had my NB temps at 50C and nothings happened. I really dont think its hurting it at all but lower heat is always better in every way.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its not the board. Its the location of the thermal sensor. You have two video cards Xfire'd. Inbetween those cards is the sensor. That is your problem. Its bad placement.
> 
> Get a 80mm or 120mm fan and place it blowing towards the middle of the two cards. Temps will drop 5-10C.



This post here is what confused me lol


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

This is after I set my 120mm fan back between the video cards.






8C drop.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wait what? Im confused. You told zaqwsx that the sensor was between the cards, but you told me that the "Motherboard" temperate was the NB temp, which you then just said was between the cards lol


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 7, 2008)

Dont worry about it. Either way, my point is still proven. If you X'fire or have a 48XX card, use a fan to cool your mobo and your problems will disappear less there is a problem somewhere else.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol ok then, its 3.30am in the morning here anyway im probably missing something lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> lol ok then, its 3.30am in the morning here anyway im probably missing something lol



could that be sleep????  Naw don't think hehehe


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> could that be sleep????  Naw don't think hehehe



No way, got 2 assignments dues tomorrow/today that I hadn't done. Just finished the first one then lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> No way, got 2 assignments dues tomorrow/today that I hadn't done. Just finished the first one then lol



uh oh, get off TPU, you'll never get done hehehe.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> uh oh, get off TPU, you'll never get done hehehe.



Nevah!!!!!!zz!!zzz!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Nevah!!!!!!zz!!zzz!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



hahah.



WAKE UP


----------



## merkk (Sep 7, 2008)

Well just so you guys know on my old DIF LandParty DK M2RS mother board it has that litte air cool heat sink on the NB chip it would idle at 70c it would run at 80c for 5 hours at a pop when i play my MMO no crash zero trouble so i dont know if there making the chips better or what . That was hotter than i wanted but it didn't seen to slow the board down at all .


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 7, 2008)

Well Actuly I gave my other card to my bro so all i have is the 3870 and airflow is good. I have 2 120mm one in the front and back. and 2 92mm on the side. and cable manegmant is great no cables are in the way.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP



I dont want to be awake


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I dont want to be awake



ok, then go to sleep


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, then go to sleep



I will now, just finsihed  Only to wake up in 2 hours time.... sigh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I will now, just finsihed  Only to wake up in 2 hours time.... sigh



good nap my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

you guys should check this out, interesting stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvLee7PIMKk&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

hey Jmatt, how would you rate the Air flow of your new case?  Is it good, really good, so so, etc.  How good is it?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Jmatt, how would you rate the Air flow of your new case?  Is it good, really good, so so, etc.  How good is it?



With just the 4 stock fans (3x 230mm + 1x 140mm) it's very good, much much better than the majority of cases out there. Do a few ghetto mods like me (1x 120mm in drive bays, 1x spare 80mm in bottom (actually has mount holes for a 120mm) and becomes insane. To test how much air those big ones puch, i put a small microfibre cloth (the one that comes with the DS) on top of the top exhaust. It floats in mid-air. 

Also, how restrictive are those honeycomb fan grills that cases come with? I'm sure I could get more airflow in the front and back if I cut them out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> With just the 4 stock fans (3x 230mm + 1x 140mm) it's very good, much much better than the majority of cases out there. Do a few ghetto mods like me (1x 120mm in drive bays, 1x spare 80mm in bottom (actually has mount holes for a 120mm) and becomes insane. To test how much air those big ones puch, i put a small microfibre cloth (the one that comes with the DS) on top of the top exhaust. It floats in mid-air.
> 
> Also, how restrictive are those honeycomb fan grills that cases come with? I'm sure I could get more airflow in the front and back if I cut them out.



nice, great to know.  How big is the front fan, 230 right?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Front, side and top are all 230mm. Back is 140mm.
Side can be replaced with 4x 120mm
Top can be replaced by 3x 120mm

PSU can be moved from the bottom up to the top (will require removal of top 230, unless you mount it on the outside). This opens up space for 2x 120mm holes in the bottom.

Depending on how long your PSU is, one of the bottom 120mm spots may already be open (such as in my case, pun not intended).

I also mounted a 120mm in the drive bays 

Hope that helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Front, side and top are all 230mm. Back is 140mm.
> Side can be replaced with 4x 120mm
> Top can be replaced by 3x 120mm
> 
> ...



Thats awesome.  Let me ask you, the 120mm in the drive bay, you didn't have that in the pics you posted right, at least I don't see it.

This Friday when I get paid I think I might have enough to order the case from newegg, and order the Koolance PMP-400 pump along with the Swiftech Micro Reservoir.  That way I can finish both loops and have a case that can house everything with space and look good.  If thats the case, finally I can have my system how I want it.  Then i'll just be missing the video card and maybe upgrade my RAM to some 1066, but thats not priority.

Give me some advise.  I will have two pumps, two reservoirs, and two radiators.

I have a two fan radiator, and a single fan radiator.

How should I loop:

use the dual fan radiator for my CPU and Video card and the single fan one for my v regs, nb, and sb

or

use the dual fan for my CPU, vreg, nb, sb and the single fan only for my video card?  What do you think will be better?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ oh, and the case along with everything else I need is in stock at Performance-pcs.com, they are really close to me, so shipping takes 1-2 days and is usually half as cheap as any other place farther away.  Jesus, things can't get better can't they.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats awesome.  Let me ask you, the 120mm in the drive bay, you didn't have that in the pics you posted right, at least I don't see it.
> 
> This Friday when I get paid I think I might have enough to order the case from newegg, and order the Koolance PMP-400 pump along with the Swiftech Micro Reservoir.  That way I can finish both loops and have a case that can house everything with space and look good.  If thats the case, finally I can have my system how I want it.  Then i'll just be missing the video card and maybe upgrade my RAM to some 1066, but thats not priority.
> 
> ...



I'm in the process of uploading a heap of images of it now to Photobucket, theres a few front on shots of the fan in there. Damn my slow Australian internet lol.

I don't know much about WC (I'm getting there ) but I'd probably run the CPU and GPU off the 220mm and have the bridges and vregs off the 120mm


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^ oh, and the case along with everything else I need is in stock at Performance-pcs.com, they are really close to me, so shipping takes 1-2 days and is usually half as cheap as any other place farther away.  Jesus, things can't get better can't they.



Thats awesome  Placed your order yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I'm in the process of uploading a heap of images of it now to Photobucket, theres a few front on shots of the fan in there. Damn my slow Australian internet lol.
> 
> I don't know much about WC (I'm getting there ) but I'd probably run the CPU and GPU off the 220mm and have the bridges and vregs off the 120mm



When I had the CPU and GPU in one loop it was fine, I had no problems with temps and they were really good.  Now I don't know if I will benefit more from doing that loop with my bigger radiator, and then using the small radiator just for my mobo.

Or 

IF maybe its better to have the mobo and CPU together in one loop, and the video card alone with the small radiator.

The thing is I know how hot things run with the CPU and GPU together, I don't know how much hotter or cooler things will run if I have my CPU and mobo looped together.  Thats a good question.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Thats awesome  Placed your order yet?



No, I get paid this Friday, so if I have enough money which I think I should, then I will place order on Friday, things should arrive no later than Tuesday of the following week since it takes only about 1 or 2 days for them to deliver to me.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I had the CPU and GPU in one loop it was fine, I had no problems with temps and they were really good.  Now I don't know if I will benefit more from doing that loop with my bigger radiator, and then using the small radiator just for my mobo.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



Yea I think you should go with the first option (CPU + Vid card in one loop) and put the mobo in the other.

Pics are finally done!! http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/Kirjon/Computer/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Yea I think you should go with the first option (CPU + Vid card in one loop) and put the mobo in the other.
> 
> Pics are finally done!! http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/Kirjon/Computer/



Yeah thats what I thought was best too!

Hey man that case is awesome bro, I can't wait till this Friday to hopefully purchase mine.  I see some crazy work coming up hehe.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah thats what I thought was best too!
> 
> Hey man that case is awesome bro, I can't wait till this Friday to hopefully purchase mine.  I see some crazy work coming up hehe.



Yeah it is awesome  What mods you got planned for this one?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Yeah it is awesome  What mods you got planned for this one?



I am looking to mount the dual fan rad on the top and mount my small one fan rad to the bottom.  The pump and reservoir will go in the bottom drive bays like in my current case and then the 2nd res and pump I will try to find a neat an nice place to mount as well.  I actually have space with this case so I will be able to do things correctly.  I want it already


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe in stock at Newegg!!!!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 9, 2008)

Meh. Im working on my Q6600.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Meh. Im working on my Q6600.



hahaha.  I am running my Phenom at 2.5GHz.  Man my mobo is taking a crap or something.  don't think its my cpu.  I'm trying to decide whether I should give it a shot with another board or just wait till next year and get one of the new boards.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 9, 2008)

Pinpoint your current problem then go from there. 

If its mobo related then go ahead and grab that one. If its anything else then...

Iunno.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Pinpoint your current problem then go from there.
> 
> If its mobo related then go ahead and grab that one. If its anything else then...
> 
> Iunno.



you have any reccommendations on how to tell what it is?  LOL


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe, whats the issue? You were just a little bit broad on the description...haha



> hahaha. I am running my Phenom at 2.5GHz. Man my mobo is taking a crap or something. don't think its my cpu. I'm trying to decide whether I should give it a shot with another board or just wait till next year and get one of the new boards.



Gimme just a little more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Maybe, whats the issue? You were just a little bit broad on the description...haha
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme just a little more.



I can overclock perfectly fine up until around 3.2Ghz.  I can do that at around 1.39 or 1.4v.  Now, from there on no matter how mcuh voltage I give it I cant do much more.  I know these boards are known to have v regs thats are very un efficient.  Thats why im thinking its my board.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 9, 2008)

Wait, are you saying you cant get past 3.2ghz, you think its your board limiting you? Or are you saying that you no longer can achieve 3.2ghz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Wait, are you saying you cant get past 3.2ghz, you think its your board limiting you? Or are you saying that you no longer can achieve 3.2ghz?



Ok, i'm at 3150Mhz right now at 1.34v.  I can do 3.2 at like 1.36v.  I can do 3.3Ghz at like 1.4v, but in order to get past 3.3GHz I need to up the voltage to about 1.5v+, and it's still not stable.  However I know that the M3A32 boards have un efficient v-regs which is one of the reasons most people can't overclock well with them.  So thats what I'm trying to figure out, if its the board or the CPU limiting me.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 9, 2008)

yippie my asus m3a79-t deluxe has a tracking # w000000000000000000000000t


----------



## Psychlone (Sep 9, 2008)

That's probably your stepping Bro...what stepping is that again?  I seem to remember that you posted it 50 pages back or something, but I'm not entirely sure that was you.
Or was that you that doesn't know what stepping you've got due to lapping the IHS??

In any case, through testing 4 9850BE's, that stepping is as all important as it's always been for overclocking, but with these Phenoms, it's a bit different - it's not so much the batch as it is the week of manufacture.  Most CPUs in the 10th through the 12th weeks of '08 have turned up as decent overclockers (reaching 3.0GHz + at relatively low voltage increases), then it skips a couple weeks to the 16th and then finally the 20th all being in the same overclocking range with the same lower voltage increases across the board.  The steppings before the 10th week, between the 12th and the 16th and between the 17th and the 19th aren't nearly as good, with the highest recorded in the database being 3.45GHz @ 1.56V (I personally wouldn't consider that a successful overclock with that high of a VCORE unless he's running DICE, phase-change or peltier system that can be self-sustained 24/7)

So, 3.2GHz at 1.36V (assuming that it's already proven 24 hour Orthos Stressprime stable) is a decent overclocking stepping, probably in the 10-12 week period, but without knowing what exact stepping you've got, it's impossible to say.

I doubt *VERY* highly that your board is holding you back - the M3A32-MVP Deluxe is a proven overclocker's board.  The voltage regulators aren't going to cap your CPU speed, and you can cool them better easily with fans and even water now - but with very little to no payoff.

If you really need to prove it to yourself, try taking everything BUT the CPU out of the equation by dropping your HT to it's lowest the NB to it's lowest, run the memory on it's lowest divider, and crank up the CPU Multiplier until it won't pass POST, raising the VCORE and going further until it fails, keeping in mind that you can also begin raising the FSB to squeeze a little bit more out at this point - this is where the max of your specific CPU is going to be no matter what board you put it in.  Now, ACC on the newer boards (once some BIOS stuff is figured out a bit further) could easily push it a bit more than what you're currently able to do, and with less voltage (presumably) - but I wouldn't go putting all my faith in that just yet.

Remember the overclocking equation:
(CPU Multi) * (FSB) = (CPU Freq)
(CPU Multi) / (Memory Divider) = (Divisor Ratio) (don't round up like with the K8s)
(CPU Freq) / (Divisor Ratio) = (RAM MHz) * (2) = (DDR MHz)
(HT Multi) * (FSB) = (HT MHz)

Anyway, hope that helps clear that up for you.

Psychlone


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 9, 2008)

fyi
ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe on new egg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> yippie my asus m3a79-t deluxe has a tracking # w000000000000000000000000t



You better post every bit of info when you get that mofo.  Give us some details when you get it ::::


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2008)

Psychlone said:


> That's probably your stepping Bro...what stepping is that again?  I seem to remember that you posted it 50 pages back or something, but I'm not entirely sure that was you.
> Or was that you that doesn't know what stepping you've got due to lapping the IHS??
> 
> In any case, through testing 4 9850BE's, that stepping is as all important as it's always been for overclocking, but with these Phenoms, it's a bit different - it's not so much the batch as it is the week of manufacture.  Most CPUs in the 10th through the 12th weeks of '08 have turned up as decent overclockers (reaching 3.0GHz + at relatively low voltage increases), then it skips a couple weeks to the 16th and then finally the 20th all being in the same overclocking range with the same lower voltage increases across the board.  The steppings before the 10th week, between the 12th and the 16th and between the 17th and the 19th aren't nearly as good, with the highest recorded in the database being 3.45GHz @ 1.56V (I personally wouldn't consider that a successful overclock with that high of a VCORE unless he's running DICE, phase-change or peltier system that can be self-sustained 24/7)
> ...



Thanks bro.  I WAS the one that didn't see the stepping because I lapped it haha.  Well right now its 100% stable.  It's running at 3150MHz @ 1.33v.  Thats the set up that worked ever since I put this puppy in.  I will try to use that method up top and see if I can figure out what it is.  Thanks


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 9, 2008)

Yea, Psychlone pretty much said it. Theres a limit to CPU overclocks and its always going to have a ...arg...whats it called. 

You need an exponentially amount of voltage to go further and further as your clocks get higher and higher. For you to get 3.4ghz you'd need like 1.8v and for 3.5ghz you'd need something like 2.1v


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> You better post every bit of info when you get that mofo.  Give us some details when you get it ::::



Scheduled Delivery:	 09/09/2008


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to Phenom overclocking and feeling a little lost. I made a new PC today with a Phenom 9950, Gigabyte 790GX (750SB), and 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC8500. Anyway I've been playing around a bit with AMD Overdrive and have had mixed results. I can get it going at 3.3GHz in Windows but the stress test will cause a crash. I have put the Vcore to 1.35v and its not getting above 45C. I have raised the northbridge from 1.3v to 1.35v. I have lowered the HT multiplier to 8 (1600MHz). To get to 3.3GHz I have raised the CPU multipler to 16.5. During a stress test at 3GHz (which runs stable) my northbridge was getting up to about 58C... is this too hot? Also I have ACC set to auto.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Hi, I'm new to Phenom overclocking and feeling a little lost. I made a new PC today with a Phenom 9950, Gigabyte 790GX (750SB), and 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC8500. Anyway I've been playing around a bit with AMD Overdrive and have had mixed results. I can get it going at 3.3GHz in Windows but the stress test will cause a crash. I have put the Vcore to 1.35v and its not getting above 45C. I have raised the northbridge from 1.3v to 1.35v. I have lowered the HT multiplier to 8 (1600MHz). To get to 3.3GHz I have raised the CPU multipler to 16.5. During a stress test at 3GHz (which runs stable) my northbridge was getting up to about 58C... is this too hot? Also I have ACC set to auto.



Hey there man.  I see you finally joined.  First off, congrats on the 3.3ghz.  2nd I do think 58ºc is a bit hot, if you ask me.  What are you using to monitor that temp?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Full, have you tried out the 9950 yet???


----------



## merkk (Sep 10, 2008)

Tancho.Sanke 
  Hi dude just to give you a heads up not talking trash on the board you got . There a thread over on Xtreme Systems forum 4 guys got the same board as you got . Have posted a thread call (GA-MA790GP-DS4H BOIS IS CORRUPT) if i remenber right all 4 had to RMA there boards. they talk about what to look for when the board starts to go bad . you may want to read throught that thread so you have a idea if the board starts to do some wierd stuff on you be ready. sorry iam a old fart not as good as you younger guys at using the inter net i post the link for you if i new how to do it. Hopefuly you will not have there troubles .


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Chicken Patty. I was using AMD Overdrive to monitor the temps. I have a couple of questions... How much does the HT link matter? How low can the HT link be without affecting performance? What Vcore is safe with the 9950... I've tried 1.35v and I still seem to have quite low temps.


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

merkk said:


> Tancho.Sanke
> Hi dude just to give you a heads up not talking trash on the board you got . There a thread over on Xtreme Systems forum 4 guys got the same board as you got . Have posted a thread call (GA-MA790GP-DS4H BOIS IS CORRUPT) if i remenber right all 4 had to RMA there boards. they talk about what to look for when the board starts to go bad . you may want to read throught that thread so you have a idea if the board starts to do some wierd stuff on you be ready. sorry iam a old fart not as good as you younger guys at using the inter net i post the link for you if i new how to do it. Hopefuly you will not have there troubles .



Thanks, I'll keep an eye on things. It seems to be working well at the moment. It did mention AMD Overdrive as a potential problem so perhaps I'll just the use the old fashioned BIOS to overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Tancho here is the thread merkk was talking about

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=200053


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Thanks Chicken Patty. I was using AMD Overdrive to monitor the temps. I have a couple of questions... How much does the HT link matter? How low can the HT link be without affecting performance? What Vcore is safe with the 9950... I've tried 1.35v and I still seem to have quite low temps.



Bro I am not too familiar with the HT area.  But if you read this it'll help tremendously.


it is post #2244, this has helped me alot.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=890676#post890676


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks. I had a look at it before. It does concern me a little but tbh You can always find a thread about faults with any motherboard. It is useful however as if those problems arise I'll know I'm not alone .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Thanks. I had a look at it before. It does concern me a little but tbh You can always find a thread about faults with any motherboard. It is useful however as if those problems arise I'll know I'm not alone .



that is true.

About the v core, I ran my 9850 @ 1.440v at 3.3ghz.  So at 1.35 you are fine.


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

I should mention I'm using an Arctic freezer 64. Do you think my temps would get too much at above 1.4v?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> I should mention I'm using an Arctic freezer 64. Do you think my temps would get too much at above 1.4v?



Dude there is only one way to know.  Crank her up!!!!  Just remember raise the vcore only one notch at a time.  Don't go straight from 1.35 to 1.4v


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

I took a picture of my temps from AMD Overdrive with all my system settings at stock while running a stress test. Do they look ok? Also I'm not sure what the bottom three are so if anyone knows that would be a great help!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> I took a picture of my temps from AMD Overdrive with all my system settings at stock. Do they look ok? Also I'm not sure what the bottom three are so if anyone knows that would be a great help!



they seem ok to me.  By me matching my temps to the ones I am getting with Everest, I Come to the conclusion that TMPIN1 is the Motheboard, the 2nd one is CPU and the thrid one I have no idea what it is.  But it seems odd that your CPU would be running at 52ºc?  Maybe its the other way around and that is your mobo?


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

Is it normally worth while upping the NB voltage? Also what HT speed should I aim for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Is it normally worth while upping the NB voltage? Also what HT speed should I aim for?



I would say it should increase a bit, but shouldn't be that bad.  The HT i have achieved is 2150MHz.  But i dont run a FSB  higher than that.  I've never tried.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 10, 2008)

A bit outta the loop as I havnt overclocked in some time now but heres my two cents.

Dont go over 1.4v for the CPU. Its not worth it. 

HT speed effects the PC's performance by a LOT. Some key items to overclock after finding a STABLE CPU is going after the NB freq and HT link. These both effect speed by quite a large percent. Especially NB freq. I've gotten as high as 2.4ghz NB links and the speed increase is ridiculous. Some have gotten into 2.6 and 2.7ghz. HT link is best left alone unless you are a OC guru like Kei or Pschylone.

Get a stable CPU clock, then work on upping your NB freq. Im not sure whether you should worry about memory timing and its stability til after or before NB freq but whatever, someone else will know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey V, one thing I still don't get.  What makes changes to your NB speed?  I know the HT is the multiplier in the BIOS and it'll only go as high as your FSB is, right?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont remember, I havnt messed with my BIOS options in months. And the last time I did, I set everything as low as I could for uber power efficiency. I'll look around and get back. If not tonight then tomorrow morning ish.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh crap, I remember now, lol.

Its just a freakin' multiplier. It was right under CPU multi and its also effected my FSB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh crap, I remember now, lol.
> 
> Its just a freakin' multiplier. It was right under CPU multi and its also effected my FSB.



yeah that I know off it can only go as high as the FSB fo example a FSB of 210MHz will only let the HT go up to 2100Mhz even if you have it set to 2.4GHz.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 10, 2008)

Yea, its on its own when it comes to speed. Also why it has its own multi. Warning though, this can cause some instability.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, its on its own when it comes to speed. Also why it has its own multi. Warning though, this can cause some instability.



Yes, I Know too high of a HT can cause instability.  Thanks.

Hey so do you know what causes the changes in speed to your NB???


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Oh crap, I remember now, lol.
> 
> Its just a freakin' multiplier. It was right under CPU multi and its also effected my FSB.



Its got its own multi. I think its called NB multi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Its got its own multi. I think its called NB multi.



i'll check it out, on the next restart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

:::speakerphone:::

"Tancho, Tancho, please report"

haha, wassup man, you've been lost for a couple of minutes already.  Did any new tweaks???

I need to get a case and another pump for my WC loop.  but I think once I'm thru with that, I am probably going to get the M3A79 and a 9950BE.  Its another waste of money, but when it comes to computers it doesn't bother me.  Should be fun expirementing with it.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 10, 2008)

I was going to get my teeth whitened but I said fuck that and got it tanned instead.

I got some tarter control toothpaste, I still got tarter but that shit is under control. If the tarter gets outta line, Im like, "Come'on man, you know the deal. Fall in! You crazy ass tarter."

I've got so much tarter that I dont have to dip my fishsticks in shit! Thats actually kinda gross, after that joke, I clarify that Im just joking. I dont know how much tarter I actually have. I believe its the normal amount. If we all took a tarter test, my name would be right in the fuckin middle.

I wanna go fishing and catch a fishstick. That'd be convenient. I could easily get a job with Mrs. Paul's. Just gimme a row boat and some boxes.

I see someone has got a hat they arnt wearing. Either that or that table is fuckin' hip.

That'd be funny if you were a drummer if you grabbed two magical wands instead of drumsticks. You pounding out the beat, "one..two..three..four..Oh shit my bass player is now a can of soup. Sorry rick, I mean cream of mushroom soup."

I order the club sandwich all the time, i dunno how I get away with it!

I'd image the inside of a bottle of cleaning solution is fucking _CLEAN._

Imagine if the headless horseman's horse was headless. It'd be fuckin' CHAOS.

"Can I smoke in here? Is that ok?" - Mitch
"YOU CAN!" - dude in audience
"Who the fuck am I? Mitch Hedberg, that's right!" - Mitch

Ahhh....I miss him.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

what.... the.... f*ck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^ hahahahhaha
my fav is the headless horsemans horse hehehehehhehe it fucking cracked me up bad heheh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> what.... the.... f*ck.



yep, thats what I said, but hehe it was great.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW
will be posting more screenies in a moment

oem

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415666


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyy  hehehe


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

200x12.5@1.248v





http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415667


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Thanks Chicken Patty. I was using AMD Overdrive to monitor the temps. I have a couple of questions... How much does the HT link matter? How low can the HT link be without affecting performance? What Vcore is safe with the 9950... I've tried 1.35v and I still seem to have quite low temps.



ht link has to be < nb speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

So servermonkey, when are you planning on cranking her up a bit?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I was giving it another shot with my overclock and here is what I was able to achieve stable.  Now I have to wait until day time tomorrow when it gets hotter and see if it will survive in hotter temps.  It has not crashed once yet, so I will see how much more I can do with out upping the voltage much more.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> So servermonkey, when are you planning on cranking her up a bit?



here is what she is at now.......i need to some blocks for the n/b, s/b, mos
but trust me i do want to crank it up a bit

 lessons learned


240x12.5@1.328
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415677


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^thats not bad at all.  Pretty nice.  When you looking to cool the mobo????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is my new best somewhat still stable overclock as it has not crashed yet.  I will try to lower the voltage to the most I can, I just upped it a bit more to make sure I was stable.

new personal best in Sandra and in overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Guys, below is a Cache and Memory Benchmark.  Let me know if it's good or what.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, below is a Cache and Memory Benchmark.  Let me know if it's good or what.



Your CPU Cache speeds are good, but I have no idea whats up with your RAM. Here mine on a 3.4ghz Athlon x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Your CPU Cache speeds are good, but I have no idea whats up with your RAM. Here mine on a 3.4ghz Athlon x2



Thats the same thing I was thinking about.  Let me mess with it a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok,  tried to mess around with my timings a bit and didnt change my memory bench much.  Could it have anything to do with ram voltage???  Maybe not enough or too much?  I think its a 2.2v now


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm only using 2.18v, stock is 2.1v

Try droping your CPU multi and up your bus speed.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

when it comes to ram bandwidth, theres MHz, timings, and related bus speeds - FSB, HTT, north/southbridge, etc. Dunno what your board has, but you should mess around with em


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^thats not bad at all.  Pretty nice.  When you looking to cool the mobo????



got the cpu on cooling......just want to get the other parts first.....
then i got to figure out how to avoid the condensation when i turn up the cooling


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> when it comes to ram bandwidth, theres MHz, timings, and related bus speeds - FSB, HTT, north/southbridge, etc. Dunno what your board has, but you should mess around with em



We both have the same board, and it has everything


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> :::speakerphone:::
> 
> "Tancho, Tancho, please report"
> 
> ...



Sorry man, it was like 4am in the UK lol. I've got her at 3.1GHz running very stable with 1.4v to the CPU and stock everything else. Temps are looking good never going above 50C. I'm gonna play with it some more today 

Also I agree it is a waste of money but it's all fun so it's ok. TBH my PC did all my tasks well before with my 3800 X2 @ 2.7GHz with 2GB DDR but... it just wasn't fun anymore!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Sorry man, it was like 4am in the UK lol. I've got her at 3.1GHz running very stable with 1.4v to the CPU and stock everything else. Temps are looking good never going above 50C. I'm gonna play with it some more today
> 
> Also I agree it is a waste of money but it's all fun so it's ok. TBH my PC did all my tasks well before with my 3800 X2 @ 2.7GHz with 2GB DDR but... it just wasn't fun anymore!



I feel ya.  Yeah man, I got mine stable last night at 3.3GHz @ 1.47v 

But since I am fully on water temps are ok.

however I can do 3.1Ghz at 1.312v 100% stable, you should you need 1.4v???  Of course could be because I am on water.


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 10, 2008)

I feeling confident I should get good results. I just need to play around a bit. I only finished building the PC at about 9pm last night lol. I reckon I can get 3.3GHz on air and possibly more if I get better cooling. I really like this Gigabyte motherboard at the moment. It seems so much more tolerant than my old DFI Lanparty (SKT 939).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

you might wanna edit that guys MSN window out. just blank it out in MSpaint or something, or at least the email addy.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2008)

How's the new M3A79-T working out?
mine will be in either tomorrow at the earliest or Monday.... cant wait...


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> How's the new M3A79-T working out?
> mine will be in either tomorrow at the earliest or Monday.... cant wait...



210x15acc@1.360,cpu-nb@1.35
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=415805


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2008)

Wonderfull SM... dont be a chickin crap lol.... drop the multi and add more FSB... get that memory working... what were you able to run b4 the 79-T mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you might wanna edit that guys MSN window out. just blank it out in MSpaint or something, or at least the email addy.



dude it was way out there for everybody to see and I completely missed it.  It took the post down.  THanks bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Wonderfull SM... dont be a chickin crap lol.... drop the multi and add more FSB... get that memory working... what were you able to run b4 the 79-T mobo?



Hey Full talking about that.

I was running a FSB of 230 i believe, if I set it at 235, it wouldn't even boot post or nothing?  What do you think that means?

Here is my latest stable overnight stress tested o/c.  Don't like the voltage too much but oh well, who cares, it burns I get another one, and on with the adventure.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Wonderfull SM... dont be a chickin crap lol.... drop the multi and add more FSB... get that memory working... what were you able to run b4 the 79-T mobo?




dont worry full as soon as my chipset coolers get here.......
but for now i am happy w/ this........

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=416074


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Full talking about that.
> 
> I was running a FSB of 230 i believe, if I set it at 235, it wouldn't even boot post or nothing?  What do you think that means?
> 
> Here is my latest stable overnight stress tested o/c.  Don't like the voltage too much but oh well, who cares, it burns I get another one, and on with the adventure.



hey cp....


this is by no means stable yet....gonna turn it back down to 3.22 untill i get n/b cooler in....its rather warm to the touch......


















ummm i think this motherboard is aight......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah bro its showing its beauty.  So you think its worth the money for the board or what?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro its showing its beauty.  So you think its worth the money for the board or what?



its cheaper than the m3a32-mvp was... && yes....I was gonna get a 9950 & and another mobo but i want to see how those dfi mobo perform........

they look just as sick......


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i am done for the night....
time for some css


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i think i am done for the night....
> time for some css



CSS???



What DFI board are you referring to?  The LP jr, with the SB750?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> CSS???
> 
> 
> 
> What DFI board are you referring to?  The LP jr, with the SB750?



counter-strike source!!!!!!!!!!

and 
i would be refering to

LANPARTY DK 790FXB-M2RSH
and the 
ANPARTY DK 790FXB-M2RS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2008)

I am so falling in lov with DFI lately!!!

When are those 790GX boards being released?  I think the DFI 790FX and SB750 are released already right?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am so falling in lov with DFI lately!!!
> 
> When are those 790GX boards being released?  I think the DFI 790FX and SB750 are released already right?



the dfi 790gx jr mobo is here 
http://www.motherboardpro.com/DFI-LanParty-JR-790GX-M2RS-DDR2-AM2-Micro-ATX-Motherboard-p-745.html

the other 2, i have yet to see pre-sales


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> the dfi 790gx jr mobo is here
> http://www.motherboardpro.com/DFI-LanParty-JR-790GX-M2RS-DDR2-AM2-Micro-ATX-Motherboard-p-745.html
> 
> the other 2, i have yet to see pre-sales



Yeah i've seen the JR.  What do you think about the JR.  Think it a better buy than the M3A79?


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys, I've been playing around more with my Phenom 9950. I've managed to get it to 3.3Ghz stable(I haven't done a massively long stress test though) using 1.45v. How safe is it to do 1.45v. The temps seemed to be ok with it peaking at about 50c.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Hi guys, I've been playing around more with my Phenom 9950. I've managed to get it to 3.3Ghz stable(I haven't done a massively long stress test though) using 1.45v. How safe is it to do 1.45v. The temps seemed to be ok with it peaking at about 50c.



congrats on the overclock, however, I would not go above that voltage unless you had better cooling.  This is your daily rig so I would not try to go much higher even with better cooling.  Not that it'll fry or anything, but it does reduce the life of your chip.  But to me1.45 is ok.


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Chicken Patty, you have been a great help to me with this new rig. I'm not particularly scared about reducing the life of the components as long as they have a good chance of lasting 2 years lol. It's all about the joy of getting as much as you can out of it. I think if 1.45v is ok on air with temps of 50c max then I'm ok with that as long as it's not gonna cause imminent damage. A 900MHz overclock is pretty decent I think  I'm sure if I had a better cooling system this chip could do better. It can get into windows at 3.4GHz but it will crash after about 1min on a stress test.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Thanks Chicken Patty, you have been a great help to me with this new rig. I'm not particularly scared about reducing the life of the components as long as they have a good chance of lasting 2 years lol. It's all about the joy of getting as much as you can out of it. I think if 1.45v is ok on air with temps of 50c max then I'm ok with that as long as it's not gonna cause imminent damage. A 900MHz overclock is pretty decent I think  I'm sure if I had a better cooling system this chip could do better. It can get into windows at 3.4GHz but it will crash after about 1min on a stress test.



Hey man no problem.  Yeah bro on air I wouldn't give it no more.  If you had water cooling for example, you can probably get away with a slightly higher clock at the same voltage since it will be running cooler.  However, to hit 3.4Ghz, you will need something around or a bit over the 1.5v window.

I am going to be fixing my buddies computer tomorrow and that is some extra money for me.  I am going to try and order the board if thats the case.  This way I can have some fun with the phenom .  If I have the spare money I am also going to order some UV red feser one tubing and UV red Feser one non conductive fluid, along with a Koolance Pump and the swiftech reservoir.  Right now I am suffering a bit from having everything cooled in one loop . . If I have the money to do both things, I will have the new mobo, and I can have a seperate loop for my video card and my cpu and mobo.  This way me temps should be the way they are supposed to be 

THe reason I am choosing red is that I want to get the new Cooler Master case that Jmatt got.  It brings a Red LED fan so this way it can all match


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like it's gonna be a killer cooling system. Hopefully with the new motherboard you will be able to push that 9850 even further. I'm not sure how much ACC has helped me as I turned it on as soon as I got the motherboard (through AMD overdrive as I couldn't find anything about it in the BIOS) but from what I've read 3.3GHz on air is pretty good so maybe the ACC did some good. I'm pretty pleased I went with AMD as I'm sure you know I got a lot of people in that other thread with people saying it wasn't a good choice. I reckon It's matched realistically about what I could have done with a Q6600 but this has the added advantage of being an AMD


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah i've seen the JR.  What do you think about the JR.  Think it a better buy than the M3A79?



the 790gx jr has a "Software Debug LED" which might be cool....
but at first glance....
the 790gx mobo does not support dual 16x pci-e lanes when using crossfire
second....
it has 2 pci-e 8x slots and 1 pci slot....look how those slots are laid out....where would my xfi pci card go???????      

same issue w/ that foxconn 790fx/sb750 mobo......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

tancho.sanke said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be a killer cooling system. Hopefully with the new motherboard you will be able to push that 9850 even further. I'm not sure how much ACC has helped me as I turned it on as soon as I got the motherboard (through AMD overdrive as I couldn't find anything about it in the BIOS) but from what I've read 3.3GHz on air is pretty good so maybe the ACC did some good. I'm pretty pleased I went with AMD as I'm sure you know I got a lot of people in that other thread with people saying it wasn't a good choice. I reckon It's matched realistically about what I could have done with a Q6600 but this has the added advantage of being an AMD



Yeah man, it should be a good cooling system.  Well, I hope that with the mobo I can run 100% stable at 3.3Ghz.  I could now, but it crashes very sparingly.  So i am back at 3150MHz.  I'm sure ACC helped you out, even if you are not sure.  Honestly I think Q6600's are overrated.  THey are great CPU's don't get me wrong, but just the fact that they overclock well everybody buys one and likes it.  But deep down inside, I still think the Phenom is better.  But again, thats just me.

GOod thing I came into that thread and pointed you the right way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> the 790gx jr has a "Software Debug LED" which might be cool....
> but at first glance....
> the 790gx mobo does not support dual 16x pci-e lanes when using crossfire
> second....
> ...



I think i'm just going to be going with the M3A79, seems to be working for everybody.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, it should be a good cooling system.  Well, I hope that with the mobo I can run 100% stable at 3.3Ghz.  I could now, but it crashes very sparingly.  So i am back at 3150MHz.  I'm sure ACC helped you out, even if you are not sure.  Honestly I think Q6600's are overrated.  THey are great CPU's don't get me wrong, but just the fact that they overclock well everybody buys one and likes it.  But deep down inside, I still think the Phenom is better.  But again, thats just me.
> 
> GOod thing I came into that thread and pointed you the right way



well, the Q6600 is quite an old chip. i've had mine for a very, very long time... and its still giving your phenom quite a challenge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well, the Q6600 is quite an old chip. i've had mine for a very, very long time... and its still giving your phenom quite a challenge



No doubt.  Like I said its a great chip, I even thought about buying one.  But I do think it is overrated.  Users make it seem soooooooooooo much better than what it really is.

Just how I see people say "don't get a Phenom, they don't overclock".  What does that have to do?

But no doubt Mussels, it is a great chip.  AMD is behind in the CPU game and I admit it.  But to me the Phenom is a great processor


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

its just the cost effectiveness. your system could indeed give mine a good challenge (in CPU power) but you had to go water to do it, while a $60 xigmatek can get 3.5GHz+ out of a Q6600.

Its not like the (current) phenoms suck, its just that intel have a better $ to FPS ratio... and if i was to advise someone, intel would be where i'd be pointing for that reason.


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its just the cost effectiveness. your system could indeed give mine a good challenge (in CPU power) but you had to go water to do it, while a $60 xigmatek can get 3.5GHz+ out of a Q6600.
> 
> Its not like the (current) phenoms suck, its just that intel have a better $ to FPS ratio... and if i was to advise someone, intel would be where i'd be pointing for that reason.



While I doubt I could hit 3.5Ghz on air w/o some healthy voltage I have hit 3.15Ghz stable without using ACC (still don't have that yet) using a Xigmatek on 1.34v which isn't half bad. 

I imagine I could hit maybe 3.3Ghz maybe a shade more using ACC and the same Xigmatek, but I doubt I'd be able to hit 3.5Ghz like you might be able to do with the Q6600 unless I used liquid. The Q6600 is a really damn good chip but it kinda reminds me of a Phenom the way it clocks, only of course it can go a bit further. I guess I mean it seems to me that the chips are very evenly matched which is nice to see. 
==================================================================

Sorry I've not posted for a while guys but I've been insanely busy lately as I'm sure you could've guessed. I'm still reading though when I get a chance so of course if you have anything to say/ask feel free and I'll get to it as soon as I can.

Board wise I think I'm going to go with the 79T as well, but just haven't decided when to pull the trigger just yet with so much else going on.

K


----------



## tancho.sanke (Sep 12, 2008)

I know the Q6600 can be faster if you are lucky and get a really overclockable one... but I'm also sure that with decent cooling a Phenom 9950 could hit 3.4GHz with some skill. I had mine running at 3.3GHz with just an Arctic Freezer Pro 64 and it was stable. In the UK the Q6600 is actually a few pounds more expensive than the 9950 (since the massive AMD price drop last week) and by the way some people were talking, it was like If I bought a Phenom I may as well have been buying a dog turd to do my processing. My point was really that they are quite comparable and in most ways are as good as each other. Intel may well have the performance crown when it comes to their top of the range CPUs but I wouldn't spend more on a CPU than I've paid for my 9950 and at that price both are a good choice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its just the cost effectiveness. your system could indeed give mine a good challenge (in CPU power) but you had to go water to do it, while a $60 xigmatek can get 3.5GHz+ out of a Q6600.
> 
> Its not like the (current) phenoms suck, its just that intel have a better $ to FPS ratio... and if i was to advise someone, intel would be where i'd be pointing for that reason.



I have to agree with you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

i must say... *im up and running again*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i must say... *im up and running again*



sup bro, been a bit lost.  Anything new with the rig?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> sup bro, been a bit lost.  Anything new with the rig?


na just playing with a Free to air satellite receiver *free DN in HD lol* and just got a RMA'd m3a mobo today.... the one that i cooked lol.... god knows i have a sweet dealer here in town that watches my back.... i ended up buying the wife a car today also and now money is short and the way my rig is running........ well i can wait for the 79-T for now....but i see CP your getting new hose's? mind posting? in my mind it looks sweet brother!!! this new mobo i got today seems to be able to squeeze a tad more fsb than the ol one.... but just testing b4 any results........*Fukin AOD still WONT WORK!!!! only if i roll back the bios month by two months.... WTF? It's time bombed mate!!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> na just playing with a Free to air satellite receiver *free DN in HD lol* and just got a RMA'd m3a mobo today.... the one that i cooked lol.... god knows i have a sweet dealer here in town that watches my back.... i ended up buying the wife a car today also and now money is short and the way my rig is running........ well i can wait for the 79-T for now....but i see CP your getting new hose's? mind posting? in my mind it looks sweet brother!!! this new mobo i got today seems to be able to squeeze a tad more fsb than the ol one.... but just testing b4 any results........*Fukin AOD still WONT WORK!!!! only if i roll back the bios month by two months.... WTF? It's time bombed mate!!!!*



yeah dude I was, but i'm going to save up a bit more money and get the mobo, case, and pump with tubing all at once.  This way when I swap mobos I do everything at once.  So hopefully next pay check I can do it if not the one after.  It'll be soon don't worry.   You know I got you covered with the pictures


----------



## merkk (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi guys well i hit a new 3dmark-06 hight mark for myself last night i was pump. My highest post for my 9850 3.2 ghz i every gotten


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys well i hit a new 3dmark-06 hight mark for myself last night i was pump. My highest post for my 9850 3.2 ghz i every gotten


sweet man!!! your running 3 gpu's hey? well beat my 3870x2 @ 3ghz cpu clock.... 16741.... dam it's close bud....


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah dude I was, but i'm going to save up a bit more money and get the mobo, case, and pump with tubing all at once.  This way when I swap mobos I do everything at once.  So hopefully next pay check I can do it if not the one after.  It'll be soon don't worry.   You know I got you covered with the pictures


no worries mate.... i know you like to post pix...


----------



## merkk (Sep 13, 2008)

Yupper that with my 3 3850 they scale so dam well togheter . Crossfire just kick ass .My canyon flight test score (test of crossfire ) was 104 fps now that getting it done for 3850s .


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

merkk said:


> Yupper that with my 3 3850 they scale so dam well togheter . Crossfire just kick ass .My canyon flight test score (test of crossfire ) was 104 fps now that getting it done for 3850s .


bloody hell man.... that's sweet!!! keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys well i hit a new 3dmark-06 hight mark for myself last night i was pump. My highest post for my 9850 3.2 ghz i every gotten



congrats on the new score bro.  Glad you finally got it up a bit higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no worries mate.... i know you like to post pix...



yeah bro.  I was thinking, I am almost done with my rig!

I need the case, the 2nd pump, and the videocard.  Of course I want to get the mobo, but thats optional, I got to see what happens when I put the 2nd loop and actually get the temps how they are supposed to be.  But the comp is running awesome now.  So no worries.

I think my problem with running stable at 3.3Ghz is heat.  During the day since I have everything in one loop things get a bit hot.  like mid 40's.  I remember when I had the cpu and videocard in the loop, my cpu would be around low 30's on idle and about 40-43ºc max under 100% load.  Now it goes into like mid 50's load.  But I am at fault as I added the mobo into the loop as well.

So with one loop for cpu and mobo, and one for video card, I think it should be as good or better than before


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro.  I was thinking, I am almost done with my rig!
> 
> I need the case, the 2nd pump, and the videocard.  Of course I want to get the mobo, but thats optional, I got to see what happens when I put the 2nd loop and actually get the temps how they are supposed to be.  But the comp is running awesome now.  So no worries.
> 
> ...



hey man..... with the system running and the rad's off mount..... have ya flipped them and give em a shake to rid the air bubbles from them?.... i did that and i dropped like 10c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey man..... with the system running and the rad's off mount..... have ya flipped them and give em a shake to rid the air bubbles from them?.... i did that and i dropped like 10c



NO, BUT I'LL TRY THAT TOMORROW OR SOMETHING, THANKS.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2008)

i passed that trick onto my brother as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

i ACTUALLY JUST TRIED IT NOW AND LOTS OF BUBBLES CAME OUT OF IT.  lETS SEE HOW THE TEMPS BEHAVE FROM HERE TILL TOMORROW. I'M OFF TO BED GUYS, goTTA WORK EARLY TOMORROW


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i ACTUALLY JUST TRIED IT NOW AND LOTS OF BUBBLES CAME OUT OF IT.  lETS SEE HOW THE TEMPS BEHAVE FROM HERE TILL TOMORROW. I'M OFF TO BED GUYS, goTTA WORK EARLY TOMORROW


ha i posted my shakin a while ago man and showed the difference..... you'll be happy now my friend.... air is a killer!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2008)

cooling systems like that are just like brake systems, they cant have air for them to work properly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ha i posted my shakin a while ago man and showed the difference..... you'll be happy now my friend.... air is a killer!!!!



HAHA, TEMPS ARE THE SAME FOR NOW. LETS SEE OVER TIME.

HEY I JUST LOOKED UP MY RAM ONLINE AND IT IS NOT ON THE MANUFACTURERS SITE.  HOWEVER ONLINE I FOUND SOME PEOPLE THAT HAD THE SPECS FOR IT.

THEY RUN 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8V.  i AM RUNNING THEM AT 2.2V 

TIME TO GO LOWER THEM A BIT. BE BACK.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2008)

turn your caps off bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> turn your caps off bro



done!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I have set my DDR voltage to 1.8v.  Imma leave the comp stress testing over night and see if it crashes.  If so, I need to mess around with the RAM voltage a bit more then.


BTW, almost reaching that 1k posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright ladies, I ordered my OCz RAM Cooler.  Check it out.  Should be a nice feature to my case and at the same time cool my RAM 


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=43&products_id=21145


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies, I ordered my OCz RAM Cooler.  Check it out.  Should be a nice feature to my case and at the same time cool my RAM
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=43&products_id=21145



Awesome CP. They're pretty damn good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Awesome CP. They're pretty damn good.



Yeah, I see they are really popular, and I chose it over the Corsair one also because of the LED fans.  Must look very nice.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 14, 2008)

It does  The Corsair one is too high for me as well, as it would block over half of my CPU coolers airflow lol.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies, I ordered my OCz RAM Cooler.  Check it out.  Should be a nice feature to my case and at the same time cool my RAM
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=43&products_id=21145



ocz???

i ordered some  Transcend aXeRAM 1200+


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 14, 2008)

hey full 
did u get ur m3a79-t yet?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 14, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ocz???
> 
> i ordered some  Transcend aXeRAM 1200+



It's an OCZ RAM *Cooler*, not actual RAM


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 14, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> It's an OCZ RAM *Cooler*, not actual RAM



lol my bad woot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2008)

haha, thanks Jmatt for answering while I was gone.

Yeah its the RAM cooler.  Its pretty good, and I noticed my RAM stayed really cool when I had a fan blowing on it, so Figured order this instead of water cooling it.  The same goes for the hard drives.  If when I get the new case temps on the hard drives lower to adequate temperatures, they will stay on air too!


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, thanks Jmatt for answering while I was gone.
> 
> Yeah its the RAM cooler.  Its pretty good, and I noticed my RAM stayed really cool when I had a fan blowing on it, so Figured order this instead of water cooling it.  The same goes for the hard drives.  If when I get the new case temps on the hard drives lower to adequate temperatures, they will stay on air too!



Lol the HDD's have a 230mm fan blowing on them, they stay cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Lol the HDD's have a 230mm fan blowing on them, they stay cool



thats what I was figuring.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey full
> did u get ur m3a79-t yet?


no not yet.... my rig runs sweet at the moment so untill i see if im buying the wife a car i'll be waiting... and also even if i dont pick up the car i think i'll wait till the 2nd rev 79-T comes out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no not yet.... my rig runs sweet at the moment so untill i see if im buying the wife a car i'll be waiting... and also even if i dont pick up the car i think i'll wait till the 2nd rev 79-T comes out



thats what I was thinking too!  Plus same here, rig runs flawlessly.  Plus with AM3 comiong up sooner than you think, new mobos will be released then as well.  So that has me thinking too!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I was thinking too!  Plus same here, rig runs flawlessly.  Plus with AM3 coming up sooner than you think, new mobos will be released then as well.  So that has me thinking too!


cool man.... like Psyclone told me in the second revision there maybe a few trace leads that they need to change on the circuit board.... sooooo since this mobo was forced onto the market, im sure there will be something not 100% with this mobo but time will tell...

haha did ya see that the new intel Nehalem ppl been ranting about isnt going to be a good o/c'r? they put  or shall i say copied amd's on die memory controller and they say hitting 1.8v is scary but at 2.0v its going to sizzle away lmao!!!http://www.techpowerup.com/71193/Memory_Overclocking_Could_Pose_Risks_and_Limits_on_Nehalem.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> cool man.... like Psyclone told me in the second revision there maybe a few trace leads that they need to change on the circuit board.... sooooo since this mobo was forced onto the market, im sure there will be something not 100% with this mobo but time will tell...
> 
> haha did ya see that the new intel Nehalem ppl been ranting about isnt going to be a good o/c'r? they put  or shall i say copied amd's on die memory controller and they say hitting 1.8v is scary but at 2.0v its going to sizzle away lmao!!!http://www.techpowerup.com/71193/Memory_Overclocking_Could_Pose_Risks_and_Limits_on_Nehalem.html



oh oh, trouble.

That means its time for AMD to kick some ass with those Phenom FX's!!!!!W


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh oh, trouble.
> 
> That means its time for AMD to kick some ass with those Phenom FX's!!!!!W


lmao you betcha bro.... god i just flashed my FTA receiver  back to the factory firmware and it worked whoot!!! i love your American tv teehee.... sorry went off topic lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lmao you betcha bro.... god i just flashed my FTA receiver  back to the factory firmware and it worked whoot!!! i love your American tv teehee.... sorry went off topic lol



hahahah, no problem.  Thanks...   I guess


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2008)

CP your almost at your 1k for posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> CP your almost at your 1k for posts



yeah dude.  

BTW, I Just got mY OCz RAM Cooler.  I'll post a few pics later on.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 16, 2008)

Speaking of posts. Man you have been posting a lot....I remember when you were at 1 post. LOL
You system has come a long way, looks awesome.

What are you scoring on 3dmark06?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Speaking of posts. Man you have been posting a lot....I remember when you were at 1 post. LOL
> You system has come a long way, looks awesome.
> 
> What are you scoring on 3dmark06?



Was that intended to full or me?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was that intended to full or me?



Should have used quotes...

Your system is nice to! 

But I was talking to fullinfusion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Should have used quotes...
> 
> Your system is nice to!
> 
> But I was talking to fullinfusion.



no problem bro.  THanks by the way.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> no not yet.... my rig runs sweet at the moment so untill i see if im buying the wife a car i'll be waiting... and also even if i dont pick up the car i think i'll wait till the 2nd rev 79-T comes out



hey full......







omg
lol

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=419015


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats good bro.  Nice scores.Have you tried the CPU any higher?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats good bro.  Nice scores.Have you tried the CPU any higher?



yea, but nothing stable enuf to get validation on nor to bench......acc only takes one so far......lol

this board behaves diff from my m3a32......

cp....only 17 more!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> yea, but nothing stable enuf to get validation on nor to bench......acc only takes one so far......lol
> 
> this board behaves diff from my m3a32......
> 
> cp....only 17 more!!!!!



yeah bro.  Weird, I can do 3.3GHz stable enough to bench, just not for long.  Maybe just needs a bit more tweaking.  But you dont wanna risk it from past experiences.

yeah dude, almost there at the 1k posts


----------



## merkk (Sep 18, 2008)

Grats
On the  3Dmark-06 score . I got my 24/7 up to 3.1 ghz . now . I mite be able to do 3.2 have to run more volts not sure if i want to get into the 1.4v range to get one more .1 more clock speed .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats
> On the  3Dmark-06 score . I got my 24/7 up to 3.1 ghz . now . I mite be able to do 3.2 have to run more volts not sure if i want to get into the 1.4v range to get one more .1 more clock speed .



I can do 1.45stable for a while.  Just heat issues are killing me with everything in one loop.  I dont think its that bad, now, close or over 1.5v, thats something I will think twice before doing.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats
> On the  3Dmark-06 score . I got my 24/7 up to 3.1 ghz . now . I mite be able to do 3.2 have to run more volts not sure if i want to get into the 1.4v range to get one more .1 more clock speed .



i think 1.376v (230x14@1.376v) was the least amount of volts that i needed for a stable 3220ghz...but that was w/ acc on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

Servermonkey, so how do you think the M3A79 is contributing to your overclock.  You think you could have done the same with the M3A32??  I do notice that 3.2 @ 1.376v is damn good.  Well then again I am at 1.344 running at 3150Mhz.  So I don't know.  I heard the ACC will let you get away with a higher clock at less voltage.

Of course, I am on water so that helps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

hey full, Imma try to get my buddies cam tomorrow so I can post the pics of the RAM Cooler.  Even with my cathodes off, it still makes the tubing glow nicely


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full, Imma try to get my buddies cam tomorrow so I can post the pics of the RAM Cooler.  Even with my cathodes off, it still makes the tubing glow nicely



It's pretty awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pic, but here is the ram cooler at night cathodes off I believe, damn I can't tell anymore, quality sucks ass.

Tomorrow or latest Friday I'll get some high quality pics of the whole rig.  For now, just a tease 


It's a cell phone pic BTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> It's pretty awesome



yeah bro it is, I love it.


BTW, over the 1K posts mark woot woot, time to celebrate hehehe.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Servermonkey, so how do you think the M3A79 is contributing to your overclock.  You think you could have done the same with the M3A32??  I do notice that 3.2 @ 1.376v is damn good.  Well then again I am at 1.344 running at 3150Mhz.  So I don't know.  I heard the ACC will let you get away with a higher clock at less voltage.
> 
> Of course, I am on water so that helps.



this mobo rocks!!! with the m3a32 i got 3.1 w/ 1.38v.......on this on 1.38v booots in m$ at 3.3 not very stable but stil boots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> this mobo rocks!!! with the m3a32 i got 3.1 w/ 1.38v.......on this on 1.38v booots in m$ at 3.3 not very stable but stil boots



i'm waiting for dfi to release something for the 790FX SB750.  Or did they already?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm waiting for dfi to release something for the 790FX SB750.  Or did they already?



dfi has press released  two suuuuuper sicky mobos...

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6176&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6295&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US

im not too sure what the diff is between the s and sh but im sure these two will be just as good if not better than the asus one i got

hey cp, what are your temps like, idle and load?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> dfi has press released  two suuuuuper sicky mobos...
> 
> http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6176&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US
> 
> ...




THanks bro.  THose boards look badass.  Imma check them out see if I can find some more info on them.

right now my temps are nuts.  Still better than my air setup, but not great for water.  At 3.150GHz 1.34v.  When I had my cpu and card only in the loop, I idled low 30's, high 20's sometimes, and max load overnight was about 38-42ºc, depending on room temp.

Now they get pretty high, but I also got my NB, SB, and V regs in the loop.  I should be getting my case and 2nd pump soon, then I can have two loops and my temps should go back to what they were before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

*Here are the lowest idle temps I've ever gotten*





*This is a stress test with my Kuma Setup 2.2GHz @ 1.18v*


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> dfi has press released  two suuuuuper sicky mobos...
> 
> http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6176&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US
> 
> ...



The S model has heatsinks for each part of the mobo, wheres as the SH model has a heatpipe (the H meaning the heatpipe).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

Man I am working on overclocking my Kuma x2 setup.  Right now i'm running 100% stable at 3255MHz @ 1.41v.  It generates less heat obviously with only two cores, so I think I should be able to get a bit farther than weith all 4 cores running.

However, two cores or four cores, man it is as quick.  That tells you how most of the things nowadays are not optimized for quad cores.  Even gaming that is the only department where I see a difference, and its not even hardly noticeable.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Here are the lowest idle temps I've ever gotten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!!!
makes me wanna crank up my cooling....

does ne1 know where k went???

is it time to mount a rescue party?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok now that i got myself a better ocing board, im going to partake in ocing my 9850. so far I have it at 2.9 stable, and I am currently stability testing 3ghz.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok now that i got myself a better ocing board, im going to partake in ocing my 9850. so far I have it at 2.9 stable, and I am currently stability testing 3ghz.



ooooooo
how is that x2 treating you?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ooooooo
> how is that x2 treating you?



its just godly!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

well so far this seems to be my limit.... it bsoded on me at 3ghz and 1.4v


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, can you PM me that background? I want it for my Instinct. >=D


----------



## merkk (Sep 19, 2008)

Jbunch07 Hi dude what do you you ACC set to ? is it on auto? try setting 
to +4%  You have to wacth out for AOD it can trun off you ACC setting.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

merkk said:


> Jbunch07 Hi dude what do you you ACC set to ? is it on auto? try setting
> to +4%  You have to wacth out for AOD it can trun off you ACC setting.



ok thanks ill give that a try...but i think it just need better cooling...my ambient temps are pretty warm to try and oc to much on air.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok i have it set to +4% but can someone please tell me what all the different + and - % mean?


EDIT: This pretty much sums it up for me http://www.nordichardware.com/news,7982.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Speaking of posts. Man you have been posting a lot....I remember when you were at 1 post. LOL
> You system has come a long way, looks awesome.
> 
> What are you scoring on 3dmark06?


Thank's Master Zen...
just shy of 17k on pcmark06... and yeah i remember the day also lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey full......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice score SM.... i got over 18k @ 3.3ghz but than she pooped while i was taking a screenie lol.... i had the Memory HT link pumping over 2500mhz and she didn't like it to much lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry for the bad pic, but here is the ram cooler at night cathodes off I believe, damn I can't tell anymore, quality sucks ass.
> 
> Tomorrow or latest Friday I'll get some high quality pics of the whole rig.  For now, just a tease
> 
> ...


thats a cool looking cooler CP


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2008)

im kinda done pushing my clocks so high.... im @ 3.1ghz and taking tiny baby steps raising the bus speed +1 at a time at my regular 1.390 volt... i cant afford fu#cin up this last o/s install as my GOW has hit the last install.... i just send it back to MS for a new copy.... i cant live with out a sweet azz long shot head shot lol.... 

i find since my mobo runs lower temps with my tunnel effect running i can push more sb volts and also NB volts.... it really helps stabilize the clocks and even these shit^y tracers like the link speed... mabey its the 120mm blowing over them that really is doing the most help.... heck 2hrs of running Prime with the case buttoned up i touch the side of the ram and there cool... not even luke warm man... timings are even a tad tightened up too..

ah i believe 3.5GHz will be a piece of cake sence with the 79-T mobo.... i as all know smoked the last board but the new mobo must be a brother of the last one since they both react so close to one another..


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok so looking around im seeing that these things can either oc on low voltage or high voltage, so do you think 1.4v would be safe for 3ghz because that all i really want, considering im on air.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok so looking around im seeing that these things can either oc on low voltage or high voltage, so do you think 1.4v would be safe for 3ghz because that all i really want, considering im on air.


my chip loves high volts and hates low volts.... but 1.40v will come out to be really 1.390volt in cpuid... just watch your temps and make sure it doesn't go 60-62c... thats the max... but personally i believe 1.4v will be just fine if you have a half decent cooler..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thats a cool looking cooler CP



THanks bro.  I cant wait to get the case and stuff with the pump and the new uv red tubing and stuff. I  think the rig will be something to see, uhh can't wait.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> THanks bro.  I cant wait to get the case and stuff with the pump and the new uv red tubing and stuff. I  think the rig will be something to see, uhh can't wait.


Hell ya man!
hey stop me im playing with memory bandwidth by using higher cpu multi and smaller bus speeds with memory @1066mhz setting....4.4.4?.? till she burns up... and also the new CCC 8.9 is sweet so far!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hell ya man!
> hey stop me im playing with memory bandwidth by using higher cpu multi and smaller bus speeds with memory @1066mhz setting....4.4.4?.? till she burns up... and also the new CCC 8.9 is sweet so far!



dude your nuts.  hehe.  How much voltage you running on the memory????


----------



## merkk (Sep 19, 2008)

Jbunch07 
  Hi dude i'am home form work now when i was running 3.0 ghz i was using 1.35v on the cpu . One thing you can try is lower you mulit. and bumping the HT speed (FBS) to get the same clock speed . On my 24/7 clock i like to run right around 230 HT speed. Give the phemon a nice feel when you run at about 230 HT speed . This is my new 24/7 clock


----------



## merkk (Sep 20, 2008)

Here my new 3dmark-06 run with my 3850s and using 8.9 drivers


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude your nuts.  hehe.  How much voltage you running on the memory????


2.20v thats all... i realized something.... i think the bios over volts the memory... id set it to 2.22-24 and id crash.. i droped it back to 2.21v and things were more stable... id than drop to factory 1066mhz volt which is 2.20v and the system got rock hard stable ... so i leave it at 2.20v and i get higher clocks 

but any who1

i crashed this bitch so hard that when it re-fired i got a black screen with the windows activation screen asking me to activate! WTF? haha i did a soft boot and than i got---Windows was successfully registered 

haha so the next boot was fine... 
man to think I've benched to 92+c on Air..
survived!!
had a water pump fail and hit a god only knows temp to lock her up like tighter than a nuns &*$! and she takes it like a champ!
SURVIVED!!!
*AMD ROCK'S HARD!!!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2008)

merkk said:


> Here my new 3dmark-06 run with my 3850s and using 8.9 drivers


good going ol man lol!!!
you have my respect!
keep her going and try lowering the HT link and shoot for higher bus speed's....
see what that puppy can do!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 2.20v thats all... i realized something.... i think the bios over volts the memory... id set it to 2.22-24 and id crash.. i droped it back to 2.21v and things were more stable... id than drop to factory 1066mhz volt which is 2.20v and the system got rock hard stable ... so i leave it at 2.20v and i get higher clocks
> 
> but any who1
> 
> ...





Dude, you still nuts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, you still nuts.


na just curious lol... i ran my 6400 black for ever at a higher clock... till i found a higher clock at lower volt's haha.... it's just a puzzle mate....just gotta find her sweet spot...

soooo.... were the hell has the other boy's at?... Kei works for ever and Vis had a hurricane buzz through his neck of the wood's.... hmm... cant wait to get me shiny new 79-T to post some crazy scores..


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2008)

TIMPIN3 is what temp again?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> TIMPIN3 is what temp again?



If I remember correctly, its a dud senser. Mine goes crazy all the time, often sitting on 127c which is obviously impossible.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> If I remember correctly, its a dud senser. Mine goes crazy all the time, often sitting on 127c which is obviously impossible.


yeah i think your rite man... if i recall it hit's 127c also under a stress test... thanks mate


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 20, 2008)

No worries  I checked it up once, and the maximum that senser can report is 127c, but theres no way in the world anything in my computer is that hot lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 20, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> No worries  I checked it up once, and the maximum that senser can report is 127c, but theres no way in the world anything in my computer is that hot lol.


Yeah no kiddin hey.... i had the inferred temp guage scanning the whole mobo for the source and didnt find a thing lol.... oh well thanks man.... have a great night... time for me to play GOW and test this new ccc 8.9 driver on something other than benches lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

I got some stuff before getting the board that I need to take care off.  But it should be soon for me too.  IT was a 9850BE BTW.

THere is a guy who his 3927MHz with a M3A79-T on cascade.  Sick!!


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ah i believe 3.5GHz will be a piece of cake sence with the 79-T mobo.... i as all know smoked the last board but the new mobo must be a brother of the last one since they both react so close to one another..



3.5 is easy but need to find a way to cool my n/b.....temps were 45+ idle


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well so far this seems to be my limit.... it bsoded on me at 3ghz and 1.4v



nice strawberry!!!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> TIMPIN3 is what temp again?



i thinks its the mosfets...on my m3a32 its was >=127
on the msi..meh
on this 79-t is 22 constant well except for when i for got to plugg the fan in


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> and also the new CCC 8.9 is sweet so far!




second that


----------



## Steevo (Sep 20, 2008)

Got my 9850BE yesterday, JAAHB AA 0820GPMW stepping. And I picked up the wrong size fittings for my radiator. But supposedly napa is bringing me some now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Got my 9850BE yesterday, JAAHB AA 0820GPMW stepping. And I picked up the wrong size fittings for my radiator. But supposedly napa is bringing me some now.



sweet bro.  What does your water set up consists of?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 20, 2008)

655 Swiftec pump, Apogee GT CPU block, and swiftec GPU block.


Currently I am going to use air to be sure everything works and is stable at stock so if there are warranty or returns there are no problems, then next weekend or the beginning of this week I will move to water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

Steevo said:


> 655 Swiftec pump, Apogee GT CPU block, and swiftec GPU block.
> 
> 
> Currently I am going to use air to be sure everything works and is stable at stock so if there are warranty or returns there are no problems, then next weekend or the beginning of this week I will move to water.



Cool bro.  Yah it'll be smarter to go air first.  Once you are sure everything works correctly, then the transformation begins 


Here are some pics of my rig if you haven't seen it before.

Mine cosists of a Thermaltake pump, reservoir, and CPU block.  Reason is that I had a drive bay before.  I still have my thermal take radiator in the loop.  Then the mobo water blocks are all koolance.  GPU block is Swiftech, the MCW630.  Tubing is Feser one UV green.  The coolant is Koolance.

I am now saving up to get a 2nd pump from koolance and some more tubing to have 2 loops.  One for my cpu and mobo, and one for my video card.  THen the temps should be really nice, having everything in one loop now is killing my temps.

Here are the pics:

To Start off

Southbridge





Factory copper cooling assembly for the chipsets and v regs





the rest of it is already finished, I should have taken more pics of the actual install, but I completely forgot hehe, my buddy arrived right after I had started the install so I didn't take pics of the blocks itself.  But trust me, they don't get any better, great piece of work from Koolance.









top mounted rad apart from the one attached to the rear case fan as you see or will see in some of the pics


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow CP, those are the pics I wanted to show off to my my friend a day ago. Thanks 

Anyway, I found this article about Kuma X2 6500. It's translated from Chinese language. Have a look if you are interested.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice. I got some decent vinyl tubing, non reactive. Going to use a high end glycol based antifreeze with moly additive and distilled water for coolant, its blue but turns standard green after it coats the exposed parts. Need to order some Water Wetter to add too.


First my fittings, napa only had one and it's steel and zinc coated, I would prefer brass to keep any corrosion from happening.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool bro.  Yah it'll be smarter to go air first.  Once you are sure everything works correctly, then the transformation begins
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my rig if you haven't seen it before.



dude that setup is sick!!!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know if this is truly valid, but this guy has the same stepping and board.







Anyone else have an idea if this is true, or a fake?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Wow CP, those are the pics I wanted to show off to my my friend a day ago. Thanks
> 
> Anyway, I found this article about Kuma X2 6500. It's translated from Chinese language. Have a look if you are interested.



hey thats a great find.  I didnt read it in detail.  But it looks like these new AMD Chips are going to be even greater chips than what they are now.  I can't wait.

BTW I see my computer is getting famous hehehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Nice. I got some decent vinyl tubing, non reactive. Going to use a high end glycol based antifreeze with moly additive and distilled water for coolant, its blue but turns standard green after it coats the exposed parts. Need to order some Water Wetter to add too.
> 
> 
> First my fittings, napa only had one and it's steel and zinc coated, I would prefer brass to keep any corrosion from happening.



nice bro.  IT should work out well for you.  Keep us posted on your rig.  Oh and a requirement, get some PICSSSSSSSSSSS.


its not really a requirement, but pretend it is heheheh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> dude that setup is sick!!!



THanks bro, it took me a while to get it like that.  When I am able to get the new case and 2nd loop, it'll only get SICKER!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I don't know if this is truly valid, but this guy has the same stepping and board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my guess is if it is validated my CPU-Z, it is real.  I don't doubt it neither.  Probably just got a lucky board thats all.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, my guess is if it is validated my CPU-Z, it is real.  I don't doubt it neither.  Probably just got a lucky board thats all.




9950be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 9950be



huh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

What?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

I guess what server means is that Steevo has a 9850, and the dude that validated had a 9959, right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess what server means is that Steevo has a 9850, and the dude that validated had a 9959, right?


thats what i figured mate.


hey i put my 9950BE in and i hit 3.5ghz just using the stock volt and bumping the multi... hehe i was waiting to get the T mobo  to put it in but just for tonight im going to play GOW with it to see how it reacts ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thats what i figured mate.
> 
> 
> hey i put my 9950BE in and i hit 3.5ghz just using the stock volt and bumping the multi... hehe i was waiting to get the T mobo  to put it in but just for tonight im going to play GOW with it to see how it reacts ...



holy $)#__#&$*$_)%$%$&$$%


hehehehhehe.  Dude please post at least a screenie, I will go out and find one NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

hey FUll, you ever get on MSN bro???


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> thats what i figured mate.
> 
> 
> hey i put my 9950BE in and i hit 3.5ghz just using the stock volt and bumping the multi... hehe i was waiting to get the T mobo  to put it in but just for tonight im going to play GOW with it to see how it reacts ...



And the intel fanboys say that there's nothing to compete with the Q6600. Psh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> And the intel fanboys say that there's nothing to compete with the Q6600. Psh!



I know right, lol.

I have yet to see 4.2GHz out of a Phenom on air.  Freaking Q's!!!!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2008)

I hit 3.2G on 1.3vcore and everythign else stock. Running memtest and booted twice to Knoppix, had to bump my mem voltage to 2.2 to tighten the timings to 5.5.5 as was stated in the packaging.


First I tried it at 1.42vcore and it rebooted as it overheated in about 7 minutes of being beaten and flogged. I was going to take some pics but my camera is here at work ( I ran into work) and then my cell died and my charger is here. But tomorrow.......


Anyone have a good set of timings to run at for testing? 


Other thigns I noticed were the memtest performed by the board pauses at the 4Gb address boundary for a second then continues. Is this normal, IE the memory hole remap occuring?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok who wants to help me reach 3ghz?
im getting frustrated


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> And the intel fanboys say that there's nothing to compete with the Q6600. Psh!


Ha and i had a pissn match with a guy in here and he was using a q6600 and i whacked him in vantage lmmfao!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey FUll, you ever get on MSN bro???


yeah for about 2min just to link up to hot mail than unless i get a im im poOf "gone" lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok who wants to help me reach 3ghz?
> im getting frustrated


ah your Foxcon and im asus.... i would help but it's like comparing apples to oranges.... just post your bios settings and mabey we can suggest a better clock my friend.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I hit 3.2G on 1.3vcore and everythign else stock. Running memtest and booted twice to Knoppix, had to bump my mem voltage to 2.2 to tighten the timings to 5.5.5 as was stated in the packaging.
> 
> 
> First I tried it at 1.42vcore and it rebooted as it overheated in about 7 minutes of being beaten and flogged. I was going to take some pics but my camera is here at work ( I ran into work) and then my cell died and my charger is here. But tomorrow.......
> ...


what setting? 1066mhz or 800 mhz? id go 800 mode @ 4.4.5.15.20 2.2volt.... that way you still have the best bang for your buck as long as your mem to bus speed are high.... 1066 mode.... try 5.5.6.15.25 2.2v same thing.... it's more less bullit proof at most clocks.... and mind ya its a clock / no crash setting.... after it clocks out try setting the timings to 800mhz 4.4.4.12.16 and 1066mhz... 5.5.5.15.20 @ what ever volt you feel good about..... i have a 120mm fan blowing on me shitty tracers and @ 2.20v im stable over 1100mhz @ 4.4.4.12.20


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy $)#__#&$*$_)%$%$&$$%
> 
> 
> hehehehhehe.  Dude please post at least a screenie, I will go out and find one NOW!!!!!!!


i dont post screenies any more mate.... seems no body else wants to so why should i?...
i guess others bs there setting and wont post but i posted and posted but no more.... not till i hit 4GHz lmao!!!! that'll rock your world lol.... and i have the 9950 out now as it played grid and gow flawless.... the 9850 has a slight shudder but its at lower clocks... im so boggled down testing gpu drivers and playing with cpu clocks that i find my time is directed to going for the max setting to bragg about.... but like i said once i hit 4ghz im not wasting time posting..... i hit 3.7ghz but still trying to get past the 10sec bsod after boot.... its going down to 10c  to 3c at night and with my window open im hitting stress temps of only 42c full boar!
it is for sure helping my clock out....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

hehe, Brad, that message you left me was funny dude. LMFAO!!!

Oh and my bad, I had gone out bro.  Sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok who wants to help me reach 3ghz?
> im getting frustrated



like full says, give us your bios settings or some pictures, then we go from there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Aight guys, I'm giving this overclocking thing another try since i'm bored.  Im'ma be more patient this time.

Here is my first try to go higher than 3150 MHz @ 1.34v
*
3210 MHz @ 1.36v, for now
*


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok who wants to help me reach 3ghz?
> im getting frustrated



All I had to do was increase my multi to 15 and give it a little volts to stable it out.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> i dont post screenies any more mate.... seems no body else wants to so why should i?...
> i guess others bs there setting and wont post but i posted and posted but no more.... not till i hit 4GHz lmao!!!! that'll rock your world lol.... and i have the 9950 out now as it played grid and gow flawless.... the 9850 has a slight shudder but its at lower clocks... im so boggled down testing gpu drivers and playing with cpu clocks that i find my time is directed to going for the max setting to bragg about.... but like i said once i hit 4ghz im not wasting time posting..... i hit 3.7ghz but still trying to get past the 10sec bsod after boot.... its going down to 10c  to 3c at night and with my window open im hitting stress temps of only 42c full boar!
> it is for sure helping my clock out....




i always post screenies


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Aight guys, I'm giving this overclocking thing another try since i'm bored.  Im'ma be more patient this time.
> 
> Here is my first try to go higher than 3150 MHz @ 1.34v
> *
> ...



am i the only one left that oc's from the bios?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> All I had to do was increase my multi to 15 and give it a little volts to stable it out.



what are your temps like?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> am i the only one left that oc's from the bios?



I OC from the BIOS as well!


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> I OC from the BIOS as well!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> am i the only one left that oc's from the bios?



I do it from the BIOS to after it crashes.  But the first overclock I do it from AOD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

alright ladies, I had to bump up the volts one notch (from the bios servermonkey  ) and it was stable all night stressing

*3210 MHz @ 1.376v, so far so good 
*


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright ladies, I had to bump up the volts one notch (from the bios servermonkey  ) and it was stable all night stressing
> 
> *3210 MHz @ 1.376v, so far so good
> *


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2008)

Boots into Knoppix at just slightly under this, 3.31Ghz and no matter what I try it will not go though test 5 on memtest without errors, tried slowing down the memory, tried loosening the timings, changing the multi back and bumping the FSB, drop it out of dual channel.


So I have come to the conclusion that the memory controllers in these are what is weak, and or the northbridge, so what voltage should I bump to get better stability out of the system? 


Fullinfusion, pics, screenies or it didn't happen. No offence but we have seen way to many wannabes around to believe anything.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2008)

Forgot this one.


memtest from my knoppix disk, on my setup monitor in my messy basement setup room.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Boots into Knoppix at just slightly under this, 3.31Ghz and no matter what I try it will not go though test 5 on memtest without errors, tried slowing down the memory, tried loosening the timings, changing the multi back and bumping the FSB, drop it out of dual channel.
> 
> 
> So I have come to the conclusion that the memory controllers in these are what is weak, and or the northbridge, so what voltage should I bump to get better stability out of the system?
> ...




try these settings, try not to leave anything automatic.  Also try to bump up your actualy processor voltage a bit higher, one notch at a time, whatever you feel comfortable with, I see you have the stock cooler still.

keep in mind, processor voltage, and processor nb voltage are different.


*Processor NB V *- 1.34v
*CPU vdda *- 2.6v
*NB voltage* - 
   hyper transport - 1.5v, you can try lower.
   NB Core - 1.24-1.26v
   NB PCIE PLL - 1.9v
*SB voltage* - 1.24
*auto express* - disabled
*cpu tweak* - disabled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>



in a bit, I will try to go to 3250 MHz and see how that works.  Little by little you get very far


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2008)

Will try as soon as I get home. My internet is back on at home Tuesday, so I will be able to post more and tweak and do more research on my own. I am hoping to put the CPU under water tonight, then the 4850 after I try it out and make sure it too will take a beating.


Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Will try as soon as I get home. My internet is back on at home Tuesday, so I will be able to post more and tweak and do more research on my own. I am hoping to put the CPU under water tonight, then the 4850 after I try it out and make sure it too will take a beating.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Cool bro, sounds like a plan to me   Keep us posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2008)

now that it is stable at 3210 MHz, I upped the FSB and here is what i'm at now.  Lets see if its stable:  I'll keep you guys posted.


*3255 MHz @ 1.392v*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

***UPDATE***


Now at 3.3GHz @ 1.408v


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's insane!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That's insane!!!!



It crashed shortly after.  I had to bump up the voltage a bit on the CPU and the RAM.

CPU is now at 1.424v and the ram at 1.86v from 1.84v before.  Seems to be stable for now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> It crashed shortly after.  I had to bump up the voltage a bit on the CPU and the RAM.
> 
> CPU is now at 1.424v and the ram at 1.86v from 1.84v before.  Seems to be stable for now.



oh im so going back to water! I can't wait! I just need a new WB.... not sure witch one im going with yet though....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh im so going back to water! I can't wait! I just need a new WB.... not sure witch one im going with yet though....



From experience, although there might be better selections out there, I prefer Koolance over anything when it comes to water blocks.  Its a piece of art bro.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

well im on ive looking around doing my research and reading reviews and what not, i think i might go with this one...http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuv2uncpuwa.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well im on ive looking around doing my research and reading reviews and what not, i think i might go with this one...http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfuv2uncpuwa.html



i've heard many great things from those D-Tek fuzion blocks.  If you do go with it, don't worry, its a great choice.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've heard many great things from those D-Tek fuzion blocks.  If you do go with it, don't worry, its a great choice.



yea so have I, I've got some more looking to do but im fairly certain that's the one I want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea so have I, I've got some more looking to do but im fairly certain that's the one I want.



nice bro, what does your water set up consists of?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro, what does your water set up consists of?


it used to be a swiftech h220 apex ultra but I'm upgrading the block.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it used to be a swiftech h220 apex ultra but I'm upgrading the block.



cool.  I still got some work to do to my water system.  I wanna add that 2nd loop so that not everything is cooled in one loop.  Temps are better than my air setup, but still can be a lot better


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool.  I still got some work to do to my water system.  I wanna add that 2nd loop so that not everything is cooled in one loop.  Temps are better than my air setup, but still can be a lot better



yeah....I was playing with the idea of adding another loop for the 4870X2 but I think Ill wait.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah....I was playing with the idea of adding another loop for the 4870X2 but I think Ill wait.



uhhh, that'll be fun hehe.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 22, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what are your temps like?



Sorry for answering so late, but here's my idle (although my PC has been on for the past 17 hours and the last three of them I was gaming) and then my temps under full load.

Idle






Load


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

I tried d/l'ing CPU ID Hardware Monitor, and when i Open it that it loads it stops working.  What can that be, I tried disabling my anti virus and stuff and nothign it still don't work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

Guys, what can I do to improve my memory benchmarks, they freaking suck!!!


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, what can I do to improve my memory benchmarks, they freaking suck!!!



Drop your timings down to 4-4-4-12-15 for a start and you'll see an improvement. Then ramp up your bus speed. Best mine will go is 4-5-4-16-15 @ 1120mHz. Still room for improvement, but I havn't had a chance yet.

Also saw this over at VR-Zone, interesting:


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 22, 2008)

More info: http://ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showpost.php?p=55707&postcount=1


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I tried d/l'ing CPU ID Hardware Monitor, and when i Open it that it loads it stops working.  What can that be, I tried disabling my anti virus and stuff and nothign it still don't work.




yea the new one does that to me to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Drop your timings down to 4-4-4-12-15 for a start and you'll see an improvement. Then ramp up your bus speed. Best mine will go is 4-5-4-16-15 @ 1120mHz. Still room for improvement, but I havn't had a chance yet.
> 
> Also saw this over at VR-Zone, interesting:



Thanks dude, thats interesting, I'm dying for the new CPU's to come out.  Anyways, I cant do 4-4-4-12, tried before.  I have to leave my CAS at 5.  Maybe I can do 5-4-4-12???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> yea the new one does that to me to



so what version you using?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, thats interesting, I'm dying for the new CPU's to come out.  Anyways, I cant do 4-4-4-12, tried before.  I have to leave my CAS at 5.  Maybe I can do 5-4-4-12???



If you can't do 4-4-4-12 just ramp up the bus speed as high as you can, drop your multiplier to compensate.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 22, 2008)

Booted at 3.5 last night after letting the system cool, then when it got hot it locked up and the knoppix kernel paniced.



Anyone know a good NB water cooler for these boards?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 22, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Booted at 3.5 last night after letting the system cool, then when it got hot it locked up and the knoppix kernel paniced.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good NB water cooler for these boards?



Nice man 

CP is using Koolance waterblocks on his bridges and he like them alot.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what version you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Nice man
> 
> CP is using Koolance waterblocks on his bridges and he like them alot.



yes sir, koolance ftw!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

Alright ladies just a bit tweaking of the ram, Im'ma try tighter timings later today.  Here is the results, what do you guys think???

5-5-5-15-18




5-5-5-14-17





5-5-5-13-17


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright ladies just a bit tweaking of the ram, Im'ma try tighter timings later today.  Here is the results, what do you guys think???
> 
> 5-5-5-15-18
> 
> ...



Umm, not so great? Like I said, drop your CPU multiplier down and increase your bus speed to compensate. Heres mine on an Athlon X2 and I can still go higher:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Umm, not so great? Like I said, drop your CPU multiplier down and increase your bus speed to compensate. Heres mine on an Athlon X2 and I can still go higher:



mine was something like that with x2, but my memory clocks were higher though.  Later tonight I will try to jack up the fsb a bit more.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 23, 2008)

lol this thread has gone sooo far off topic!!
i dont wanna even post my everest mem results...
i was gonna get a set of ddr2-1066 but w/ the am3 release next year i think i am gonna wait......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> lol this thread has gone sooo far off topic!!
> i dont wanna even post my everest mem results...
> i was gonna get a set of ddr2-1066 but w/ the am3 release next year i think i am gonna wait......



thats what i'm trying to do, hang on for am3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

ok, dropped the multi from 15 to 14.5, bus from 217 to 223

*Check it out*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

I was browsing thru performance pcs, and these Danger Den Acrylic Cases caught my eye:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=105


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Multi down, bus up again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>



do you still have the file bro, I can't find it no where online


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Drop your multiplier further Chicken, my bus is at 283MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Drop your multiplier further Chicken, my bus is at 283MHz



im going im going.  Little by little


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> im going im going.  Little by little



Ok 250x13, memory at ddr2 1000

still going stable, imma try to go for a super Pi run, see how it does, computer feels soooo much quicker.  I should have listenend to you guys when you said to up the bus speeds, shame on me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

holy crap, I just noticed i'm #1 on HwBot in 3dmark vantage with a 2900xt,


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok 250x13, memory at ddr2 1000
> 
> still going stable, imma try to go for a super Pi run, see how it does, computer feels soooo much quicker.  I should have listenend to you guys when you said to up the bus speeds, shame on me



lol shame on you indeed  Upping your CPU will only do your CPU, bus speed will do everything  And congrats on the Vantage record.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> lol shame on you indeed  Upping your CPU will only do your CPU, bus speed will do everything  And congrats on the Vantage record.



thanks bro, i have the link in my sig, if you wanna check out my history hehe.  BRB, going to try a super pi run, super pi acts gay in vista, i cant get it to work everytime.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice 

Are you using Super PI or Super PI Mod? I've never had any issues with it in Vista.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Nice
> 
> Are you using Super PI or Super PI Mod? I've never had any issues with it in Vista.



super pi mod.  Maybe I should try super pi???

even when I was at stock clocks, it'll go sometimes, and sometimes not.  Funny things is I can do other benchmarks fine.  So it is stable enough i would say.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Super PI Mod is better from what I can remember. Run the stability test in AOD for a bit and see if thats stable.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

also, memtest (Windows based one) tests your RAM pretty well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> also, memtest (Windows based one) tests your RAM pretty well.



I just donwloaded another version of super pi, and bam, worked great. 24's with firefox open and a couple of programs woot woot. I just dont know exactly because its not the mod version.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> also, memtest (Windows based one) tests your RAM pretty well.



windows one physically cant test ram thats in use by your OS and such, so i';d never trust it. use the bootable 'dos' one, its much more reliable.

besides, what kinda nut runs his OS on a system that could be barely stable? easy way to require a format.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> windows one physically cant test ram thats in use by your OS and such, so i';d never trust it. use the bootable 'dos' one, its much more reliable.
> 
> besides, what kinda nut runs his OS on a system that could be barely stable? easy way to require a format.



i had serious stability issues before at this clock, but I never really understood  how the NB and everything around the CPU worked.  I put some thought into it and figured out how to keep my NB speed in check along with my HT, and walla, here I am.  I couldn't go over a 225fsb before without crashing five minutes into windows.  I'm at 250 now and running.  I will leave it stressing tonight, but it should be fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

ok super pi at 3250MHz, my best was 23.8 @ 3.35GHz.  So far looks good at this clock


----------



## Steevo (Sep 23, 2008)

Booted 3.6Ghz OK at 1.42 vcore with a 17 multi and upping the FSB. Still unstable at that speed though. Managed to get into Knoppix at 3.38Ghz by changing the delay times for the RAM from 450ps Delay to 150 ps Delay, and 300ps Delay to Normal. Runs 42C (35F deg over ambient)under load at 1.38vcore at this speed, tried down to 1.35 and it still works but fails test #5 on memtest.


I think more timing work may be needed, and or the update to BIOS 1202 instead of the 1102 as the RAM I am using is not on the compatability list.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Booted 3.6Ghz OK at 1.42 vcore with a 17 multi and upping the FSB. Still unstable at that speed though. Managed to get into Knoppix at 3.38Ghz by changing the delay times for the RAM from 450ps Delay to 150 ps Delay, and 300ps Delay to Normal. Runs 42C (35F deg over ambient)under load at 1.38vcore at this speed, tried down to 1.35 and it still works but fails test #5 on memtest.
> 
> 
> I think more timing work may be needed, and or the update to BIOS 1202 instead of the 1102 as the RAM I am using is not on the compatability list.



Nice  Which mobo are you using? If you have the M3A32, BIOS 1203 is out that increased support for RAM, among other things. And generally RAM compatability lists don't list anywhere near the amount of RAM that will run on the boards.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 23, 2008)

This RAM boots to 800Mhz by default, and the timings are all wrong. I don't believe that it is helping my overclocking cause right now.   I have the same board, and will update tonight.

For coolant I used a antifreeze premix 50/50 with additives, then added more distilled water and a few drops of dish soap to make sure the mixture was hydrophillic, it seems to work, and with the soap the little bit of air left turns to tiny bubbles and makes the coolant turn almost phosphoresence blue. It also allows me to see the circuation.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok super pi at 3250MHz, my best was 23.8 @ 3.35GHz.  So far looks good at this clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>



thats darn good, gotta love that M3A79-T.  I want one.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i always post screenies


hey thanks SM... for some strange reason i cant get cpuid to validate... i haven't been able to for months... i get a message saying you cant validate another for 2 days or something like that.... and im going to wait till i really have something to show ya up on lol... but the truth is i just can't seem to get stable over 3.2ghz for 24/7.... at any voltage.... i can boot, and post for sometimes 5min or up to 3hrs+....the temps are good even at 1.60volts.... i think I've tried a million different mem, multi, bus,, yadaa...combinations  and the only thing i can figure is i found it's sweet spot and nothing in the world will make this thing go faster till the 79-T jumps onto my lapp...

then it's going to start over lol....


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, I just noticed i'm #1 on HwBot in 3dmark vantage with a 2900xt,


congrats Man?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey thanks SM... for some strange reason i cant get cpuid to validate... i haven't been able to for months... i get a message saying you cant validate another for 2 days or something like that.... and im going to wait till i really have something to show ya up on lol... but the truth is i just can't seem to get stable over 3.2ghz for 24/7.... at any voltage.... i can boot, and post for sometimes 5min or up to 3hrs+....the temps are good even at 1.60volts.... i think I've tried a million different mem, multi, bus,, yadaa...combinations  and the only thing i can figure is i found it's sweet spot and nothing in the world will make this thing go faster till the 79-T jumps onto my lapp...
> 
> then it's going to start over lol....



yeah bro, i've tried 1.6v before, still not stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> congrats Man?



thanks bro, you can check it out in my sig.  the score sucks, there is just hardly any results hehehehehe.  But that aint my fault.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

I am at my buddies house, he has my old rig.  The x2 6000+ and the old gigabyte board.  I was able to do 228x14 for 3200mhz.  The board doest have voltage control so this is all at stock voltage.  What do you guys think???


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am at my buddies house, he has my old rig.  The x2 6000+ and the old gigabyte board.  I was able to do 228x14 for 3200mhz.  The board doest have voltage control so this is all at stock voltage.  What do you guys think???


well any extra MHz is a plus man.... nice going... try raising the bus to 223... i had a 6000 for i while ind it wasn't a bad clocker..


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro, you can check it out in my sig.  the score sucks, there is just hardly any results hehehehehe.  But that aint my fault.


well im at stock multi and raising the bus with looser timings.... im always trying to crank the shit outta every thing at once.... well he goes nothing lol.... im at 20% o/c using just bus speed...


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2008)

Work work work work work work work work work........that's pretty much all I've done lately it's very busy.

Money money money money money....it's what's for dinner  so I don't mind right now I'm like a bear getting all I can before hibernation.

K


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Work work work work work work work work work........that's pretty much all I've done lately it's very busy.
> 
> Money money money money money....it's what's for dinner  so I don't mind right now I'm like a bear getting all I can before hibernation.
> 
> K


What?.... who this?.... Ahhhh it's Kei master.... what up man?.... moneymoneymoney...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well any extra MHz is a plus man.... nice going... try raising the bus to 223... i had a 6000 for i while ind it wasn't a bad clocker..



I have the bus at 228???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well im at stock multi and raising the bus with looser timings.... im always trying to crank the shit outta every thing at once.... well he goes nothing lol.... im at 20% o/c using just bus speed...



i'm at 25% o/c on the bus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

Kei, wassup bro.  Hows it going?  Long time no see you here bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

well upon testing and testing i find running the ram at 900 MHz and setting the channel A and B to 150ps i get a faster pc.... has any one else tried lowering it? i hear that all memory needs it manually set to get it to click with the rest of the system....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well upon testing and testing i find running the ram at 900 MHz and setting the channel A and B to 150ps i get a faster pc.... has any one else tried lowering it? i hear that all memory needs it manually set to get it to click with the rest of the system....



I have no idea bro.  What setting is that you are talking about?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

I just cranked my bus speed from 250 to 260 and it crashed after about a minute.  I got a BSOD.  I know I have to tweak my mobo voltages and ram voltages and I can get it stable, but i'm too lazy to do it now .

Back to the 250x13 super stable!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have no idea bro.  What setting is that you are talking about?


under bios it says channel A and B..... Chan a is now set to 150ps ( pico seconds which is 1 trilion of a sec.... im @ch a-b 150-150 advanced.... fuc^in sweet man...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just cranked my bus speed from 250 to 260 and it crashed after about a minute.  I got a BSOD.  I know I have to tweak my mobo voltages and ram voltages and I can get it stable, but i'm too lazy to do it now .
> 
> Back to the 250x13 super stable!!


Add 2 clicks in the bios under cpu volt and she'll be stable bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

This setting Bro....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's giving me gaming stable 3.3GHz with mem timings of 4.4.4.12.20 800MHz setting


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

And im also Ganging the shit together! unganged is for multi tasking.... but how much do we multi task?..... only when burning and converting,.... so Ganged IT IS!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Add 2 clicks in the bios under cpu volt and she'll be stable bro!



to the cpu????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> This setting Bro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you put a & b to "advance 150ps"???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> And im also Ganging the shit together! unganged is for multi tasking.... but how much do we multi task?..... only when burning and converting,.... so Ganged IT IS!!!!



i'm actually going to try a super pi run ganged, and one unganged

See if I see any differences.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm actually going to try a super pi run ganged, and one unganged
> 
> See if I see any differences.


Ganged is faster mate


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Work work work work work work work work work........that's pretty much all I've done lately it's very busy.
> 
> Money money money money money....it's what's for dinner  so I don't mind right now I'm like a bear getting all I can before hibernation.
> 
> K



k who??


----------



## Steevo (Sep 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you put a & b to "advance 150ps"???



More than one set of jumps away from what it currently set by the board causes the overclock to fail and the board to revert to all default values.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 24, 2008)

hey full, did u see that thread about the 45nm? w00t


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey all, do you know if one of the limatations on the 790gx boards is you can run 4GB (4x1GB) at 533mhz, because I seem to have trouble doing that? they will only run at 400mhz


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 24, 2008)

There shouldn't be any problems. Got the latest motherboard BIOS?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll have to double check, I'm at school now, wont be able to check till after work tonight.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 24, 2008)

Tried everything under the sun last night to get it stable at 3.4Ghz or above, but nothign worked. However, I did notice a few other oddeties with this platform.


BIOS Ver 1102


For the motherboard, raising the vcore above 1.5 caused the overclock to fail unless I used the reset button to reboot. If the overclock failed upon the next reboot after entering the BIOS and making no changes it would take. At 3.62Ghz it will boot at 1.525 vcore but the BIOS appears with black lines, and the monitor displays "WAIT" for almost 5 seconds before entering the BIOS screens. Chaging Isochronos/VC1/Clumping mode makes no difference on stability or overclocks. Changing all the listed PCI-e ports to Autonomous Gen 2 switch forces the user to perform a hard CMOS reset, changing the first port to software switch does not. Altering the bank delay (shown in delay or advance picoseconds at the bottom of the jumperfree config screen) more than one ahead or behind what the board chooses causes overclocks to fail and the board to revert to first boot settings, changing it one step advanced more or delayed more can improve stability of overclocks. Chaging CPU VDDA to 2.8v improves stability of overclocks when memory errors occur. Altering NB/SB voltage beyond 1.28 offers no improvement on overclocks and or stability.


For the CPU, running 13X multi and 260Mhz FSB is still not quite stable at any voltage, on any part of the board. I only get errors on memtest #5 (64 moves, block moves) and very few, lowering the memory speed, and or altering the timings makes no difference. Running 255Mhz FSB and 13X multi on a 800Mhz selection for the RAM is stable, bumping it to 256 makes the memory error at test 5 again, but with only 34 errors, and only in higher memory addresses (beyond 3Gb) raising voltage makes no difference. 



Tonight I will try tightening the timings on the RAM, from what the raw data output looks like it errors and moves the data over one space, almost like a access timing problem. For example


Memory Good          00000200
Memory Bad            00000020

Then the next set is also off, and all the sets after it, only off by one place. I have taken the ram up to 1170Mhz stable (1066 Mhz @ 220Mhz FSB) so lowering the RAM speed and tightening the timings might help provide the data at the expected time, or not. But it's worth a shot.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 24, 2008)

Kei said:


> Work work work work work work work work work........that's pretty much all I've done lately it's very busy.
> 
> Money money money money money....it's what's for dinner  so I don't mind right now I'm like a bear getting all I can before hibernation.
> 
> K



after hibernation, in the spring...the ddr3 45nm chips should be out!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

Last night i switched back to xp, Vista was acting retardo on me or maybe the install was not good.

Anways I did a fresh install of xp, formatted the partition, all the good stuff.

Now, I went ahead and started again with the overclocking from my 24/7 clock of 210x15 =3150Mhz.

Below is a memory test from everest for 210x15, and 211x15 as well as a super pi run.  One notch on the fsb and my cache and memory results improved tremendously.  Check it out for yourselves. 


*210x15*




*211x15*





Yesterdays cache and memory benchmark with RAM @ ddr2 1000


----------



## Steevo (Sep 24, 2008)

Timing and finding the just right speed seems to be everything to these.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

Super Pi Runs


*210x15*




*211x15 *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Timing and finding the just right speed seems to be everything to these.



This ram hates tighter timings.  Check out the post again, added a screenshot.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 24, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Tried everything under the sun last night to get it stable at 3.4Ghz or above, but nothign worked. However, I did notice a few other oddeties with this platform.
> 
> 
> BIOS Ver 1102
> ...



Wow thanks Steevo  Have you tried BIOS 1203 yet?


----------



## merkk (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys pop in to do a up date here my new 3dmark-06 score i finaly made it into the 17,000 land with my 3850 video card set-up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys pop in to do a up date here my new 3dmark-06 score i finaly made it into the 17,000 land with my 3850 video card set-up



hey congrats bro.  What are your temps under load awith that vcore??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

merkk said:


> Hi guys pop in to do a up date here my new 3dmark-06 score i finaly made it into the 17,000 land with my 3850 video card set-up



it'll be sweet if you can do a run at 3.3GHz.  Check out my CPU score at 3.3Ghz, it'll get you at about 17.5k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

***end of day update***

Well, here is what I ended up with today, raising the FSB one clock at a time.  Stressing in between each increment.  So far 100% stable.  Although i'm only up 45Mhz, I am however able to do 3.2Ghz @ 1.344v, which I was never able to do before.  Patience pays 


*Started:*






*ended:*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are the Cache and Memory Benchmarks from when I started today and finished.  Timings by SPD, i'll work on those later, or if needed to ahead of time.


*210x15:*




*213x15*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

Let me know what you guys think, take a look at it and if any advise can be given, i'll gladly listen  

I do however notice after running these tests, that I need some better RAM.  This Super Talent RAM is not cutting it anymore.  Looks like that might be next on my list


----------



## merkk (Sep 25, 2008)

I only use that clock for doing benching my 24/7 clock is 3.105 ghz. and it hit low 60c range under full load air cooled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

merkk said:


> I only use that clock for doing benching my 24/7 clock is 3.105 ghz. and it hit low 60c range under full load air cooled



Yeah i only meant for benching.  However, if at 3105 you are already getting those temps.  I wouldn't attempt anything higher until you find a way to cool it better.


----------



## DukeNukemCZ (Sep 25, 2008)

hi, i have issue with OC my Phenom X4 9850BE.
I cant go higher then 2.71Ghz and with new bios (1203) its stable only on 2.61Ghz.
I have tried Multi, FSB but without any results. (BSOD - Second processor interrupt) or in better causes after some time (memory managment - BSOD = 2.71Ghz 3 days nonstop, bios 1202).

Have someone idea how to get stable on 2.71Ghz? i dont need 2.9-3.0 because i cant coolit (air). So i will be realy happy if i can reach 2.71Ghz

My PC:

Phenom X4 9850BE
2x 2GB Kingmax DDR II 800MHz (cheap)
Asus M3A32-MPV deluxe/WIFI
Sapphire HD 3870X2
2x 750GB Seagate barracuda
Forton Everest 800W

I know, RAM are cheap maybe its issue, or i have just bad luck on CPU? 

THX for ideas


----------



## Kei (Sep 25, 2008)

*Quick catchup*



fullinfusion said:


> What?.... who this?.... Ahhhh it's Kei master.... what up man?.... moneymoneymoney...





Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, wassup bro.  Hows it going?  Long time no see you here bro





servermonkey said:


> k who??



Yea sorry guys I've been crazy busy like I said so I haven't been on at all much. I still check my mail pretty regularly so I know when the thread is updated (which is every 30 seconds haha) and when I need to check the thread before I get too far behind again (which is every 2 minutes).

I have just started recently in iRacing which is the greatest thing since sliced....well anything really. If you're into REAL life racing and all that goes with it (even if you've never done any track racing but are curious about it and how it works) then by all means try it out for a month. It's not free but trust me it's made me feel so much better that I haven't been to the track in a while now. The system is beautiful (extremely real life oriented) as long you want to be in an environment like real life racing and don't approach it like a video game or low level simulator. Greatness...complete and utter greatness.



servermonkey said:


> after hibernation, in the spring...the ddr3 45nm chips should be out!!!!



Dude...I'm gonna be all over these when they come out. I've put off buying anything else until I know what's really going on with these chips as I want one.



fullinfusion said:


> under bios it says channel A and B..... Chan a is now set to 150ps ( pico seconds which is 1 trilion of a sec.... im @ch a-b 150-150 advanced.... fuc^in sweet man...



You guys should be careful to what you set this at because it may and may NOT work for whatever you're trying to do. Each clock that you're at (cpu and ram) will change what you can set this number at.

In order to set this properly you have to do it with only a single stick of ram in the channel (A or B) then after you've found out what the max you can run that stick is you test the other one seperately in the other channel. After that you have a base on what to go on with both channels and you compromise like everything else. I can't remember what I'm at right now but I believe Channel A is +150 and Channel B is -300 I believe. I know it's a gap and a rather decent one but not sure exactly. That's the best performance I've got when it's running at 1067Mhz mode with 4-5-5-15 timings. Of course for any other speed it's different, this like I said goes for cpu speed as well.

Again, it's gonna be a compromise and you might not see a large gain anyway as the setting you're actually changing is so small it's insane. Then again you may indeed see a benefit from being able to actually run a higher speed because you set this setting. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2008)

DukeNukemCZ said:


> hi, i have issue with OC my Phenom X4 9850BE.
> I cant go higher then 2.71Ghz and with new bios (1203) its stable only on 2.61Ghz.
> I have tried Multi, FSB but without any results. (BSOD - Second processor interrupt) or in better causes after some time (memory managment - BSOD = 2.71Ghz 3 days nonstop, bios 1202).
> 
> ...



Hey there buddy, you mind telling us what your cpu voltage is?  Also, why dont you get a screenshot of your bios or tell us what your settings in the bios are.

Screenshot of CPUz showing your clock, fsb, voltage, etc and one of the memory timings might also help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

ok, here is my last o/c for the night, tomorrow is another day.  So far I notice that getting into the 215 or higher FSB really makes the pc lot quicker.  Significant changes in the cache and memory test.

Here is the highest for today, tested stable for over an hour.  I'll leave it overnight stressing.

3240 MHz @ 1.392v  216x15


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

latest for now, still have not upped any voltages

218x15 3270 MHz @ 1.392v, everest stable.  Almost @ 3.3Ghz under 1.4v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

Where is everybody???


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where is everybody???



:wave
hi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> :wave
> hi





man this is dying out.  I'm trying to keep it alive posting like all my benches and updates on myoverclock, but man, its just dead.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man this is dying out.  I'm trying to keep it alive posting like all my benches and updates on myoverclock, but man, its just dead.




i noticed... im trying to stablize 3.5 but i dont think my mem can handle it...


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> latest for now, still have not upped any voltages
> 
> 218x15 3270 MHz @ 1.392v, everest stable.  Almost @ 3.3Ghz under 1.4v



oooooo i like this clock....
im gonna try this


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>



try 220x15, working perfectly stable for me so far.  same voltage 1.4125v in the bios. 1.408v in windows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

ok super pi run @ 3.3Ghz 1.408v
server monkey try it out, might break into the 23's like that.

*Cache and Memory Benchmark Test*




*Super PI*


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok super pi run @ 3.3Ghz 1.408v
> server monkey try it out, might break into the 23's like that.



you're gonna hate me







all i changed was my timings from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12

i use the 5-5-5-15 for > 220+ fsb and 4-4-4-12 for < 220


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> you're gonna hate me



hahahah fucker.  Now try it at 220x15, should do for a really nice score.

I can't run my mem like that, it wont boot.  I can give it as much voltage as I want.  I RAM sucks, it doesnt like tighter timings, causes the rig to be unstable.

all my runs right now have been done with the RAM @ spd.

5-5-5-18-24 2t, I know if I tighten them I can do a lot better, but I'm trying to just clock the cpu until I get to a voltage i am not comfortable with.  Then i'll mess with my ram


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahah fucker.  Now try it at 220x15, should do for a really nice score.
> 
> I can't run my mem like that, it wont boot.  I can give it as much voltage as I want.  I RAM sucks, it doesnt like tighter timings, causes the rig to be unstable.
> 
> ...


220x15 hates me..... back to my 24/7





here is my best


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

man raising that fsb really helped.  NIce.  I cant wait till I get the other pump, i need the 2nd loop, right now my temps get hot during load.  thats not helping with stability neither.  Luckily its not affecting it yet as I'm still stable at what i am at now, but i now it will if I increase more voltage as my temps will only get hotter.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man raising that fsb really helped.  NIce.  I cant wait till I get the other pump, i need the 2nd loop, right now my temps get hot during load.  thats not helping with stability neither.  Luckily its not affecting it yet as I'm still stable at what i am at now, but i now it will if I increase more voltage as my temps will only get hotter.



i have a coolit boreas on my cpu... temps rarely get above 48c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i have a coolit boreas on my cpu... temps rarely get above 48c



Before I cooled my mobo, my temps at load were no higher than 39-40ºc.  But now with the cpu, nb, sb, v reg, card in the loop, things get hot.  So with a 2nd loop, that'll be fixed.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Before I cooled my mobo, my temps at load were no higher than 39-40ºc.  But now with the cpu, nb, sb, v reg, card in the loop, things get hot.  So with a 2nd loop, that'll be fixed.




wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo my mem is here!!!!!!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 27, 2008)

Installed Vista X64, my disk was scratched all to hell as it came loose in the plastic case, so I imagine half of my problems are from that, but I can only boot at 3.15Ghz stable, once in the OS there are more options available in AOD than the BIOS has ( Updated to 1203 BIOS too) and I can push it to 3.23 as I can give the VDD more voltage and push the memory drive strength and (¿carrier drive strength) higher, much more than that and it gives me a.

"A clock interrupt was not recieved by a secondary processor within the allocated time" BSOD and then reboots.

I have never had the IRQ BSOD and peeps with Intels seem to be getting this error, I believe it is more related to the damaged install disk than the CPU being unstable.


Screens soon as I am not connecting it to the interwebs untill my final build and assembly.


BTW, full load at 3.2Ghz and 1.42 vcore is 44C,15 multi and 210Mhz FSB with memory at 5.5.5.15 2T 1200Mhz 2.2v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo my mem is here!!!!!!



what memory did you order?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Installed Vista X64, my disk was scratched all to hell as it came loose in the plastic case, so I imagine half of my problems are from that, but I can only boot at 3.15Ghz stable, once in the OS there are more options available in AOD than the BIOS has ( Updated to 1203 BIOS too) and I can push it to 3.23 as I can give the VDD more voltage and push the memory drive strength and (¿carrier drive strength) higher, much more than that and it gives me a.
> 
> "A clock interrupt was not recieved by a secondary processor within the allocated time" BSOD and then reboots.
> 
> ...



another thing is, I just swtiched back to xp 64bit.  My vista had problems since I installed it, this maybe could be helping with keeping my cpu BSOD free .

I used to get that BSOD when my cpu needed more voltage.  What are you giving your cpu nb voltage at 3.2ghz?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what memory did you order?



2x2gb corsairs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145215


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> another thing is, I just swtiched back to xp 64bit.  My vista had problems since I installed it, this maybe could be helping with keeping my cpu BSOD free .
> 
> I used to get that BSOD when my cpu needed more voltage.  What are you giving your cpu nb voltage at 3.2ghz?



i unno if this helps....but i read in the xs forums that vista sp1 forces u to use the stupid b3 patch....dunno if this applies to 9850 as well tho

and besides xp > vista


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 2x2gb corsairs
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145215



cool, have them on already?  How you liking them?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, have them on already?  How you liking them?



not yet.... system is super stable.....
prolly throw them on mon.....;.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> not yet.... system is super stable.....
> prolly throw them on mon.....;.....



cool, what are you running on now?  What settings?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, what are you running on now?  What settings?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>



yeah but what cpu clock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

this is where im at now, just dropped the multi, still at 3.3Ghz

*Cache and Memory Benchmark Test*




*Super PI*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^the voltage needed to be stable for the above is 1.408v, but i had increased it to see if before when i had the NB running at 2592 MHZ if it was the cpu needing more juice.  I forgot to bring the vcore back down.

I had the NB voltage up to 1.34v to see and it would not be stable, I was scared to go any higher.  the most I can have my NB is @ no more than 2500MHz @ 1.30v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

New arrival on Newegg, 125w Phenom 9950.  What are the benefits of that over a 140w, draws less power, needs less voltage right?


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey CP, do not loose hope! I watch closely this thread every day, but I have nothing relevant to say here because I still don't have the money for new rig. I am very eager to get a Phenom in a month or two and join you guys in a quest to get a higher (or lower) clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Hey CP, do not loose hope! I watch closely this thread every day, but I have nothing relevant to say here because I still don't have the money for new rig. I am very eager to get a Phenom in a month or two and join you guys in a quest to get a higher (or lower) clock



hahaha bro, dont worry. soon.  Hey, just so you know, the 9950 OEM one, the one without the heatsink, is only like $159.  Saves a few bucks you know.


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> New arrival on Newegg, 125w Phenom 9950.  What are the benefits of that over a 140w, draws less power, needs less voltage right?



I suppose it needs lower voltage than its 140W brother. I went to AMD site and it's strange there is no info about 125W 9950 cpu....


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha bro, dont worry. soon.  Hey, just so you know, the 9950 OEM one, the one without the heatsink, is only like $159.  Saves a few bucks you know.



In my country it's price is above $240


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> In my country it's price is above $240


holy cow.  Where do you live again?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> I suppose it needs lower voltage than its 140W brother. I went to AMD site and it's strange there is no info about 125W 9950 cpu....



its supposed to be new


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> New arrival on Newegg, 125w Phenom 9950.  What are the benefits of that over a 140w, draws less power, needs less voltage right?



im waiting for the 45nm to get released...there are supposed to be 2 ddr2 am2+ versions one of which is 3.0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> im waiting for the 45nm to get released...there are supposed to be 2 ddr2 am2+ versions one of which is 3.0



yeah, me too, thats what im waiting for.  However I think i might grab one of those 125w 9950's out of newegg.  Should do for a nice o/c


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy cow.  Where do you live again?



Here. Look at "*A*" sign.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^nice, and yes the exchange rate over there is not the best.  my manager just headed to europe. he told me about it hehe.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been out of town for a few days, anything new happen I've missed?


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 28, 2008)

I have come up against articles describing that software TLB bug bugfix is enabled in Vista SP1 by default therefore impacting Phenom performance. Did you guys knew this? Have you tried disabling it? Is there a difference?

Here and here are the links.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

yea
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=993585&postcount=4312

dunno how to disable it tho.....or if that is possible


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I've been out of town for a few days, anything new happen I've missed?



cp hates me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> cp hates me



heheh, you sissy.  I dont hate you, why would I.  I hate my RAM though lol.  Hey, you know I actually tightened up the timings and ran super PI, and it actually ran slower.  I went to mem set right then and there, put the timings back to spd, and it ran faster.  Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I've been out of town for a few days, anything new happen I've missed?



welcome back bro, where were you?


Well the last couple of pages I Have posted a shit load of screenshots of my overclocking adventure


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

tubing comes Monday, so be prepared for me to start spamming this thread like crazy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch, where you at dude, you been a bit lost, i see you peaking around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> tubing comes Monday, so be prepared for me to start spamming this thread like crazy!



holy shit hehehehehe.  look at my last post, what coincidence


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy shit hehehehehe.  look at my last post, what coincidence



lol that's funny!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lol that's funny!



dude, i see you're still stuck at 2.9 GHz


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> heheh, you sissy.  I dont hate you, why would I.  I hate my RAM though lol.  Hey, you know I actually tightened up the timings and ran super PI, and it actually ran slower.  I went to mem set right then and there, put the timings back to spd, and it ran faster.  Did I do something wrong?



how many times did u run it?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, i see you're still stuck at 2.9 GHz



well like I said, my tubing comes Monday, and I haven't had anytime to mess with it in the mean time, but once I get my w/c up and running it will be on like donkey kong.  2.9 is on air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well like I said, my tubing comes Monday, and I haven't had anytime to mess with it in the mean time, but once I get my w/c up and running it will be on like donkey kong.  2.9 is on air.



nice bro, i'll see if i order the case finally on monday, hopefully have it by Wednesday.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro, i'll see if i order the case finally on monday, hopefully have it by Wednesday.



what case you looking at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what case you looking at?



was it you or Jmatt that had the Coolermaster?  I think it was Jmatt.

anyhow, here it is, its got everything i need to mount my rads and stuff, plus its only $170 shipped.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2810


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> was it you or Jmatt that had the Coolermaster?  I think it was Jmatt.
> 
> anyhow, here it is, its got everything i need to mount my rads and stuff, plus its only $170 shipped.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2810



Dude! that case is awesome, I remember when i first saw it on the egg not to long ago, I would really like to get it, but I can't afford a new case just yet. but if i was going to get a case it would be that one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Dude! that case is awesome, I remember when i first saw it on the egg not to long ago, I would really like to get it, but I can't afford a new case just yet. but if i was going to get a case it would be that one.



what you get for the price, is just awesome.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what you get for the price, is just awesome.



yeah, they just cut my hours at work big time, company is not doing so great, so I may have to find another job  but I am in school and really need to focus on that atm so I don't know, I'm Just excited to see what this thing will do under water, 2900Mhz on air is not bad at all, I know ill be able to break 3Ghz on water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah, they just cut my hours at work big time, company is not doing so great, so I may have to find another job  but I am in school and really need to focus on that atm so I don't know, I'm Just excited to see what this thing will do under water, 2900Mhz on air is not bad at all, I know ill be able to break 3Ghz on water



yeah bro, i'm at 3.3GHz right now and going.  I just stopped for now Until i take my video card out of the loop.  I want to get my 48xx soon so I have to try it out on air first.  So it wont hurt to run my 2900xt on air for a bit until i stress the new one out a bit, then it'll go on water too!  But I will have a 2nd loop for the other one when I put it on water.  

Once I take my card out of the loop i'll have more temp. room to increase the voltage further and see if I can hit 3.4 GHz or the magical 

:::drumroll:::::

6.0GHz   ehehheheheh


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro, i'm at 3.3GHz right now and going.  I just stopped for now Until i take my video card out of the loop.  I want to get my 48xx soon so I have to try it out on air first.  So it wont hurt to run my 2900xt on air for a bit until i stress the new one out a bit, then it'll go on water too!  But I will have a 2nd loop for the other one when I put it on water.
> 
> Once I take my card out of the loop i'll have more temp. room to increase the voltage further and see if I can hit 3.4 GHz or the magical
> 
> ...



If you reach 6ghz ill give you $1000.00 but it has to be on water, no ln2 or something crazy like that, but i'll bet you can reach 3.5 with your card out of the loop. but im not so sure about 6ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> If you reach 6ghz ill give you $1000.00 but it has to be on water, no ln2 or something crazy like that, but i'll bet you can reach 3.5 with your card out of the loop. but im not so sure about 6ghz



heheh, yeah right.  Have you seen the article for the dude from Award Fabrik?  With LN2 on a 9950 he maxed out at 4 GHz.  Not even close to 6 GHz.  However My goal was to hit 3.3 GHz, and here I am running at that.  But with good temps on my mobo and cpu, I would push it a bit further to see if I can do 3.4 GHz or even 3.5 GHz stable.  If not, my bios for the 3.3 GHz settings are saved in the bios already, just a few touches of the keyboards away, and i'm back to 3.3 GHz.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> heheh, yeah right.  Have you seen the article for the dude from Award Fabrik?  With LN2 on a 9950 he maxed out at 4 GHz.  Not even close to 6 GHz.  However My goal was to hit 3.3 GHz, and here I am running at that.  But with good temps on my mobo and cpu, I would push it a bit further to see if I can do 3.4 GHz or even 3.5 GHz stable.  If not, my bios for the 3.3 GHz settings are saved in the bios already, just a few touches of the keyboards away, and i'm back to 3.3 GHz.



yeah, 3.3 is one hell of an overclock. my original goal is to get it past 3ghz but im sure that wont be to hard so maybe ill shoot for 3.3 or something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah, 3.3 is one hell of an overclock. my original goal is to get it past 3ghz but im sure that wont be to hard so maybe ill shoot for 3.3 or something



it just depends on what chip you get.  Some people on here just can't get it over 3.0 GHz period.  no matter what they try.  But i';m sure you weren' that unlucky hehe.  Water, and crank her up!!!!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

well i got it at 3ghz but it was overheating it was set to shut down at 60c and it was hitting that when i was stability testing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well i got it at 3ghz but it was overheating it was set to shut down at 60c and it was hitting that when i was stability testing.



yikes.  Yeah bro im sure it'll go further, can't wait till you water that thing.  Just don't actually put it in water  hehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

by the way, I left it stressing last night with Everest.  All night, temps were @ 57ºc, see what I mean???

Didn't crash stressed for about 7 or 8 hours.  So looks like this 3.3GHz setup is stable.  Here is a screenie.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

thats great CP!

Looks like i got something to look forward to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thats great CP!
> 
> Looks like i got something to look forward to.



Thanks

I knew 3.3 GHz was something that is great for a phenom, but yet not many people do it.  So i set that as my goal and it wasnt that hard.  But of course, I actually did things right this time.  If i would have known what my problem was before I would have done 3.3 GHz out the box, I swear.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> by the way, I left it stressing last night with Everest.  All night, temps were @ 57ºc, see what I mean???
> 
> Didn't crash stressed for about 7 or 8 hours.  So looks like this 3.3GHz setup is stable.  Here is a screenie.




nice clock....pi?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> nice clock....pi?



thanks, here it is

I was able to do 23.798 at the same clock on another run, but its not worth doing it again and taking a screenie, its hardly any after, so here is the best at that clock.

What kills me is my ram i cant change the timings or it craps out like a sissy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm going to my local supplier for my pc parts now, and i'm going to check if they have a m3a79 mobo, if they do, its mine.  If not I will go ahead and by the video card.  Looking for a 4850, it'll be more than enough to run anything as my 2900xt will do it.  I can always add a 2nd or 3rd in the future


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm going to my local supplier for my pc parts now, and i'm going to check if they have a m3a79 mobo, if they do, its mine.  If not I will go ahead and by the video card.  Looking for a 4850, it'll be more than enough to run anything as my 2900xt will do it.  I can always add a 2nd or 3rd in the future



the nearest supplier for me is newegg.com and mwave.com 
mwave.com is 2 hours away and new doesnt offer will call


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, i'm up and running with the 4870, going to install 3dmark and i'll post back in a bit and let you guys know wassup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

first run with the 4870, default clocks for the card, phenom @ 3.3GHz


----------



## Steevo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ultimate X64 is killing me!!!!!



Currently at 3.1Ghz and landlocked. Anymore just makes it faster to render the BSOD. Effing retarded. Finally got a IRQ NOT LESS OR EQUAL. Posting from it right now, just waiting for it to die.


I will setup my XP soon to stability test and bench this thing. Stable for hours at 3.35 in memtest, knoppix, and even Ubuntu with everything as is. Hell I even had the memry running almost 1300Mhz by dropping the multi and loosening the timings, no problem till I boot Vista.



MS, you blow goats. At least the TLB fix isn't pushed on me by SP1.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, i am so glad I went back to xp, its not even funny.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup, and That Commercial about Mojave, that is not a fair marketing practice, its false advertising of a product. I say its time to combine multiple APIs, like Open GL, CL, AL and use them in a GUI that is as easy to use As Windows 95-XP, also doesnt have Services, Uses a more efficient File system, doesnt have a Ram Limit, Good Driver support.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> first run with the 4870, default clocks for the card, phenom @ 3.3GHz



cp, how do u like that 4870?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> cp, how do u like that 4870?



so far so good bro, great card.  I havent gotten to game with it yet though, have to install my games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

hello guys, look what I have for ya, going to run super pi now.  pretty stable so far, temps in the low 30's, gotta love water


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys , I am new here from singapore .

I just joined the Phenom Club last week , I do some overclocking to my 9850 , I just overclock by upping the multiplier , at first I run 2.8Ghz @ 1.3v(stock v) full load 57, idle I forgot lol , around 46 or 45, and I run my Ballistix 667 @ 800 , just +0.05v so = 1.9v atm.

After I found you guys lowering the voltage , I underclock the cpu voltage by -0.05 , the temperature is much cooling now , full load @ 55. I haven't try OOOC or everest for stability yet, but I run folding 4 instance , it seems to be able finish every folding and keep folding. So I was wondering can it consider the CPU is stable? I let it fold @ 100 CPU Usage.

Any advice to tweak my setting more? hehe 

Thanks


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Btw I didn't overclock using FSB .


----------



## Steevo (Sep 29, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=412897&resultType=19



Just ran it. I looks like this CPU outruns wolfdales @ 4+ Ghz???? Or is that a fluke. 


Just looked at the 4K/Vantage series thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Hi guys , I am new here from singapore .
> 
> I just joined the Phenom Club last week , I do some overclocking to my 9850 , I just overclock by upping the multiplier , at first I run 2.8Ghz @ 1.3v(stock v) full load 57, idle I forgot lol , around 46 or 45, and I run my Ballistix 667 @ 800 , just +0.05v so = 1.9v atm.
> 
> ...




Hi there Arucard.  Welcome aboard.  I say the best way to know if stable is to leave it overnight running everest.  I can do many things without crashing, but in a stress test it might fail pretty quickly.  Of course then thats not a stable overclock.  I was able to do 2.2Ghz @ 1.1v with only two cores enabled.  However, all CPU's are different.

What is your goal for your system?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=412897&resultType=19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which CPU are you talking about, sorry I dont get it.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 29, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63949&page=17


Scrizz only managed a 8K CPU score @ 3.2 ghz


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hello guys, look what I have for ya, going to run super pi now.  pretty stable so far, temps in the low 30's, gotta love water


even nicer clock
did u break 22?



@Arucard--hi there, try ocing w/ fsb...i get faster super pi scores that way...(ask cp)


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hi there Arucard.  Welcome aboard.  I say the best way to know if stable is to leave it overnight running everest.  I can do many things without crashing, but in a stress test it might fail pretty quickly.  Of course then thats not a stable overclock.  I was able to do 2.2Ghz @ 1.1v with only two cores enabled.  However, all CPU's are different.
> 
> What is your goal for your system?



Just want to do some mild overclocking will do , I was thinking If I can up my CPU multiplier more to let this CPU run @ 2.9Ghz @ 1.25v stable , I do play Mass Effect that kind of games,  Don't half way crash on me will do , LOL.

I undervolt it is because I want a cooler system too. Btw I want to make use of all 4 Cores because I do folding too.

Thanks again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Just want to do some mild overclocking will do , I was thinking If I can up my CPU multiplier more to let this CPU run @ 2.9Ghz @ 1.25v stable , I do play Mass Effect that kind of games,  Don't half way crash on me will do , LOL.
> 
> I undervolt it is because I want a cooler system too. Btw I want to make use of all 4 Cores because I do folding too.
> 
> Thanks again



Well you can do about 3.0GHz or 3.1GHz at a little bit over stock voltage, I can do 3.0GHz @ 1.30v.  Try that and see how it goes, you should be fine, and should not produce much more heat than default voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63949&page=17
> 
> 
> Scrizz only managed a 8K CPU score @ 3.2 ghz



dude sorry, but maybe its because i spent like the last hour puzzling thru my bios to hit over 3.4GHz,  I cant even see good right now heheheh.  What two CPU's are you comparing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> even nicer clock
> did u break 22?
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro, but no I did not, i will never do it with this Mem.  Soon I should be getting new mem.  Tigther timings and I run slower, and I think timings this loose are not helping me when the cpu is haulin' ass.  I can only imagine what this rig can do with good RAM .  I browsed too long at 3453MHz, when i went to run super pi it stopped at the last iteration, but boy was it look good, should have been a 22 sec run easily.  BUt then after it would keep crashing so screw it.  Good enough for one night 
*
Best was 23.4*


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> even nicer clock
> did u break 22?
> 
> 
> ...



Previously using Intel e6300. The problem is I have no idea how to overclock with AMD system , lol , their term used is different , btw I am using 790GX chipset , Gigabyte 790GP-DS4H , Can clock until 2.9Ghz I am happy enough already .


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well you can do about 3.0GHz or 3.1GHz at a little bit over stock voltage, I can do 3.0GHz @ 1.30v.  Try that and see how it goes, you should be fine, and should not produce much more heat than default voltage.



Was wondering if 1.25v can reach 2.9Ghz. I slowly read this Thread Kei is doing 2.9 @ 1.25v if I am not wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Was wondering if 1.25v can reach 2.9Ghz. I slowly read this Thread Kei is doing 2.9 @ 1.25v if I am not wrong.



its possible, but it depends on the chip you have.  give it a shot, try 2.9 at 1.25v, and try it out for a while, stress test it if its stable, there you have it my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Previously using Intel e6300. The problem is I have no idea how to overclock with AMD system , lol , their term used is different , btw I am using 790GX chipset , Gigabyte 790GP-DS4H , Can clock until 2.9Ghz I am happy enough already .



read this guide, it is all you need to know to succesfully o/c your amd system, this is what helped me out a lot.  You don' t have to do everything exactly how it says, but at least it helps you understand lotta things.  Note that this is using the bios from a ASUS M3A32 motherboard, things might be named or look different in your bios.



Psychlone said:


> Here's a TON of information collected and discovered over the course of testing 4 Phenom 9850BE's that is sure to help some of you with any AM2/AM2+ setup, as well as my BIOS options for the M3A32-MVP Deluxe.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  This tome of information is intended to be a guide, used as a template for YOUR overclocking adventure - in no way shall I be liable for any malfunction or damage as a result of using any of this information.
> Everything in this post is from my own personal experience embellished with links and facts from other's personal experiences.  It was complied from 42 pages of hand-written notes spanning 4 different stepping Phenom 9850BE processors, along with prior knowledge of AMD architecture...nothing here is hearsay, it's all real-world experience of what has proven to be an effective overclock for MY current setup.
> ...


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can do 3.0GHz @ 1.30v.



me 2

i seeee u cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> me 2



which is not bad at atll.  Its a decent overclock, low voltage, keeps your temps low.  Man now that i have the 4870  on air, and the loop only has my mobo and CPU, i am running 1.456v, seems like this is what keeps the 3.3GHz clock 100% stable.  Dont know why I always have to raise the voltage up after a day or two of having this clock.  Always happens.  But now the temps are great so its staying.

Check out my temps with regular usage ot the rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

man, and the 4870 is great on air.  40% fan it idles at around 43-44ºc, maxes out under load at 50-51ºc.  Wonder how much better it';ll be under water.  Might not be worth to watercool, what do you think?


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> its possible, but it depends on the chip you have.  give it a shot, try 2.9 at 1.25v, and try it out for a while, stress test it if its stable, there you have it my friend



Bro , is Everest good for testing CPU stability?


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

anyway no one using the same board as me? GA 790GP-DS4H


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Bro , is Everest good for testing CPU stability?



Everest is great.  its a awesome application.


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Everest is great.  its a awesome application.



Thanks , tonight I will try it out.


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> which is not bad at atll.  Its a decent overclock, low voltage, keeps your temps low.  Man now that i have the 4870  on air, and the loop only has my mobo and CPU, i am running 1.456v, seems like this is what keeps the 3.3GHz clock 100% stable.  Dont know why I always have to raise the voltage up after a day or two of having this clock.  Always happens.  But now the temps are great so its staying.
> 
> Check out my temps with regular usage ot the rig



my.....what puuuuurty temps u got there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Thanks , tonight I will try it out.



great, let us know how it goes.


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Okie , I test it for 3 Hours , running 2.9Ghz @ 1.25v , Tommorrow I will run another 8 hours


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn , after the test I start running Folding instance 1 , the whole comp lock up , lol , damn , I think 1.25v @ 2.9ghz is not very possible for my case , I will +0.025v = 1.275 see how it goes. CPUID is showing 1.280v atm.


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Guess I am going back 2.8Ghz , 1.275v @ 2.9Ghz still my computer still lock up. I think at least 1.3v to make it stable


----------



## arucard (Sep 29, 2008)

Updates , tommorrow I will try 1.3v stock to run 2.9Ghz and see how it goes


----------



## Kei (Sep 29, 2008)

arucard said:


> Was wondering if 1.25v can reach 2.9Ghz. I slowly read this Thread Kei is doing 2.9 @ 1.25v if I am not wrong.



Indeed, I ran 2.9Ghz for a long time on 1.25v with no problems through normal use and stress testing. I haven't tried it again since going to the newer bios (1203) but every other clock I've ever run now requires less voltage so I imagine I could run that lower as well.

1.8Ghz used to take about 0.976v now it takes only 0.912v (all four cores, that used to be able to run with only 2 cores at 0.912v), 2.5Ghz used to take about 1.15v now it takes 1.072v (all four cores) no problems.

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

Kei said:


> Indeed, I ran 2.9Ghz for a long time on 1.25v with no problems through normal use and stress testing. I haven't tried it again since going to the newer bios (1203) but every other clock I've ever run now requires less voltage so I imagine I could run that lower as well.
> 
> 1.8Ghz used to take about 0.976v now it takes only 0.912v (all four cores, that used to be able to run with only 2 cores at 0.912v), 2.5Ghz used to take about 1.15v now it takes 1.072v (all four cores) no problems.
> 
> Kei



hi kei...where yah been?


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 29, 2008)

hey cp..here is meh 30.@1.328.....i set the bios volts to be 1.3 its either that acc changing it or there is an overvolt diff 






@arucard does this help?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp..here is meh 30.@1.328.....i set the bios volts to be 1.3 its either that acc changing it or there is an overvolt diff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, the highest clock I was able to do with the lowest voltage stable was 3150MHz @ 1.312v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

hey guys, wacha think???


----------



## arucard (Sep 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp..here is meh 30.@1.328.....i set the bios volts to be 1.3 its either that acc changing it or there is an overvolt diff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup it helps , what setting did you set? example the HT Bus , Voltage for north bridge etc..

Thanks I decide to clock to 2.9Ghz will do


----------



## DukeNukemCZ (Sep 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey there buddy, you mind telling us what your cpu voltage is?  Also, why dont you get a screenshot of your bios or tell us what your settings in the bios are.
> 
> Screenshot of CPUz showing your clock, fsb, voltage, etc and one of the memory timings might also help.



Sorry for my delay,

PC start :
I have made Pic on 2.7Ghz, i have instaled one 120mm near North bridge so its look more stable but not for much longer.
(first my idea after instaling 120mm was NB get too much hot (look on temp in OCCT) and i have imagine temps after getting hot HD3870 X2 in some game so NB can go much higher).

Restart1:
but this idea fail when its crashed after 5min on internet browsing or HD movie playback and then hold for 5hours of playing game. (BSOD after cca 5Hours)
its interesting sometimes i can play 5 hours and its stable, sometimes i have BSOD after 5min in desktop or internet browsing, 

Restart2:
i have tried OCCT tests (CPU,RAM, MIX) for 5min each but it was table, and it was to time when i have started Warhammer Online (again BSOD - Second processor interupt (Second processor out of Time sync.))

(I have tryed rising Voltage, shut off Auto Xpress and CPU Tweak but its not help much.) 

Bios:





CPUz:





OCCT:





So any idea how to run 2.7 stable?


----------



## arucard (Sep 30, 2008)

DukeNukemCZ said:


> Sorry for my delay,
> 
> PC start :
> I have made Pic on 2.7Ghz, i have instaled one 120mm near North bridge so its look more stable but not for much longer.
> ...



Bro , your CPU temp is too high , maximum temp shouldn't be above 60c. Try lower down the CPU Voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

DukeNukemCZ said:


> Sorry for my delay,
> 
> PC start :
> I have made Pic on 2.7Ghz, i have instaled one 120mm near North bridge so its look more stable but not for much longer.
> ...





you got PM, by the way, the settings are not for 2.7, they are for 3.1GHz, but those settings work for everyone I Have gave them to, try them out.


----------



## arucard (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr Patty , may I know what is your setting ?

Thanks!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 30, 2008)

Just under 3.1 Ghz will pass dual Orthos mix for long time loving.


More voltage doesn't help, and it refuses to comeout of suspend or hibernation without either corrupting the display ( I tried enabling reposting GPU on resume) or not starting the monotor at all.


I hate this shitty keyboard. It was my first oe from back in the day and the keys are almost too stiff to type on. But it won't die, so it became my setup keyboard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

arucard said:


> Mr Patty , maybe I know what is your setting ?
> 
> Thanks!



no problem.

When I got my phenom I got it out of the box, put it on at default settings.  Saw that it was good.  I rebooted and put this settings.  My PHenom ran these settings out of the box.  keep in mind I am water cooled so temperatures a not a problem to me hardly.

Monitor your temps please.


your bios is different than mine.


fsb 210 x multi of 15


cpu voltage 1.325v
cpu northbridge voltage 1.35v

nortbridge multiplier 11x
ht link 2.2GHz
i also ran my northbridge core voltage at around 1.24v and southbridge at around 1.22v.

Remember, voltages are different depending on the board so check it out before you actually try these voltage settings.  

Also, these settings are for 3.15 GHz.  if you want to do 2.9, then you can try 207x14, or 208x14.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Just under 3.1 Ghz will pass dual Orthos mix for long time loving.
> 
> 
> More voltage doesn't help, and it refuses to comeout of suspend or hibernation without either corrupting the display ( I tried enabling reposting GPU on resume) or not starting the monotor at all.
> ...



What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 30, 2008)

M3A32-MVP Deluxe running Vista X64 w/ 4Gb DDR1066


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

Steevo said:


> M3A32-MVP Deluxe running Vista X64 w/ 4Gb DDR1066



Hmmm.  i noticed that with that board I can run stable for days at 3.3GHz @ 1.408v.  THen it will start to crash, so i put it at 1.428, then so on 1.456, and I was up to 1.4725v and it will crash.  I loved that board, but I had to upgrade.  Just got my M3A79-T Deluxe today.  I haven't played with it yet, but at least if in the bios you set it at 1.325v, when you go into windows it is 1.325v.  So it seems like the power management of the board is way better. 

Oh, and the best thing was I picked it up locally for $200 flat.  can't beat that, and it was local, picked up it up, came home, and here I am


----------



## arucard (Sep 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem.
> 
> When I got my phenom I got it out of the box, put it on at default settings.  Saw that it was good.  I rebooted and put this settings.  My PHenom ran these settings out of the box.  keep in mind I am water cooled so temperatures a not a problem to me hardly.
> 
> ...



Thanks , will try it out tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

arucard said:


> Thanks , will try it out tonight



cool, let me know how it works.

Here is a screenshot of that clock on CPUz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

...and here is my best clock up until today, it was not stable though 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424401


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, wacha think???



turn on acc!!!
nice board


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 30, 2008)

arucard said:


> Yup it helps , what setting did you set? example the HT Bus , Voltage for north bridge etc..
> 
> Thanks I decide to clock to 2.9Ghz will do


ht-cpu 1.4
ddr 2.2

everything else auto


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> turn on acc!!!
> nice board



its pretty late already, I wanna see if I can install a game for now and play it with the new card.  But don't worry tomorrow I will have some numbers and feedback.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

here are a few pics of the exciting moment, can you tell by the blurriness heheh.  I was standing up and in a hurry so I can finish early.

The box





inside the box





the board







and what the rig looks like now


----------



## servermonkey (Sep 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> here are a few pics of the exciting moment, can you tell by the blurriness heheh.  I was standing up and in a hurry so I can finish early.



cp!!
the back side of the mobo might melt the plastic.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> cp!!
> the back side of the mobo might melt the plastic.......



took it off already


----------



## arucard (Sep 30, 2008)

damn, the gigabyte bios is not quite same as asus one , got problem figuring out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

arucard said:


> damn, the gigabyte bios is not quite same as asus one , got problem figuring out



can you take some pictures of it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

hello ladies

Ok, ACC on +2, here are the results.  By the way hitting 3.3Ghz was like nothing, wasn't even a try hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

3.6Ghz validated 


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 1, 2008)

Try dropping the ram timings to 5-5-5-12, might gain a hair in SuperPi, and get the 4870 up, mine benches Vantage at 875/1200 with only a minor bump in core volts. and that is entirely done in CCC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Try dropping the ram timings to 5-5-5-12, might gain a hair in SuperPi, and get the 4870 up, mine benches Vantage at 875/1200 with only a minor bump in core volts. and that is entirely done in CCC.



MY RAM HATES TIGHTER TIMINGS. IF i tighten them it runs slower and unstable, and yes I Have tried more or less voltage.  I will play with it more, but thats usually the end results.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3.6Ghz validated
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425352




nice clock 
nice pi grrrrrrr
time for me to put the new sticks in.....


----------



## merkk (Oct 1, 2008)

Grats on the over clock Chicken Patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> nice clock
> nice pi grrrrrrr
> time for me to put the new sticks in.....



dude, I still can't get over this new board, lord!!!!!

I need some RAM bad, thats my next step I could have done sooo much better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats on the over clock Chicken Patty



thanks bro, now I can say i'm super happy.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome CP! just AWESOME!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 1, 2008)

Hopefully Asus will be nice and send me this one instead of another M3A32-MVP.  Not likely but nothing wrong with wishful thinking.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW NICE BRO...
VERY NICE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Hopefully Asus will be nice and send me this one instead of another M3A32-MVP.  Not likely but nothing wrong with wishful thinking.



haha, similar boxes you know lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Try dropping the ram timings to 5-5-5-12, might gain a hair in SuperPi, and get the 4870 up, mine benches Vantage at 875/1200 with only a minor bump in core volts. and that is entirely done in CCC.



hey bud, I think there was a thread on here on how to volt mod the 4870.  But I cant find it, can you link me?  Or at least guide me on how to do it or something   Also, how did you get the clock that high on CCC??  Mine only lets me do 800 core and 1100 memory.


----------



## Kei (Oct 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! Nuf said...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> HOLY SHIT! Nuf said...



I take that was intended towards me ??


----------



## Ati Addictive (Oct 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty nice overclock 3.6  got 3.3 but still have the 790FX here with the 600 SB otherwise perhaps same or better results here BTW think you are having a very nice baked Processor there Golden Batch perhaps!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey what's this ACC feature about??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2008)

Ati Addictive said:


> Chicken Patty nice overclock 3.6  got 3.3 but still have the 790FX here with the 600 SB otherwise perhaps same or better results here BTW think you are having a very nice baked Processor there Golden Batch perhaps!!



hehe, bro I think I do have a golden phenom.  ever since I got it, out of the box it did 3.1GHz without protest.  And now with this board, all I can say is wow.  It flies.

I am running a 243x14 combo now, has my ddr2 800 running almost at ddr2 1000, and the NB at 2420MHz.  3.4GHz @ 1.4v, thats my daily set up now thats it is stable at that clock.  ACC is turned on to +2 only.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, I still can't get over this new board, lord!!!!!
> 
> I need some RAM bad, thats my next step I could have done sooo much better.



i know i luv the mobo toooo


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 2, 2008)

anyone know what this about?
*Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only.


----------



## Ati Addictive (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL that s weird ! maby because of a bios update will do the trick never the less check if u have have selected duel slot mode. From past experience it should be arround the memory block in the bios.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey what's this ACC feature about??



"There is no impact on performance, no change of voltages or frequencies, it just allows for more and higher overclocking. Anandtech reports that the new BIOS of coming motherboards with the SB750 southbridge has a much wider range of settings for the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC). In the past this function could be set in increments of 1 between -2 up to 0. With the board they've used they could set ACC to anything between -12 to +12. Negative values unlocks lower power operations while higher values unlocks better overclocking. 

Exactly what it does hasn't been revealed, but it somehow seems to loosen the strains a bit and allow the cores to be pushed further in either direction. It should be emphasized that this is a Phenom-exclusive feature. You will not gain anything with your Athlon series processors. We should also mention that AMD will use this feature with its coming 45nm processors, which means that the prior reports of decent overclocking with the Deneb core, may be understated. 

From the article:
"Our test results confirm AMD's statements that a 100MHz to 300MHz improvement in Phenom core speeds are attainable with ACC. This is not a guarantee and some processors will require significantly more tuning than others to get up to speed, but overall our experiences to date with several processors are very positive. Our otherwise clock challenged 9850BE suddenly started acting like a Tour de France rider on steroids with ACC enabled.  Our clock improvements ranged from 200MHz to 410MHz depending upon our settings. What was particularly interesting is the fact that our largest improvements occurred when we tried raising HT ref clock and increasing the multiplier at the same time." 

Advanced Clock Calibration is a software tweak today, and while Anandtech is able to prove that it does indeed work, you need the SB750 southbridge, a compatible BIOS and software with support for this to really be able to enjoy higher frequencies. All of this is supplied by AMD, and the reason for unlocking these higher frequencies, even though it seems to come at the cost of some settings being loosened, is that Intel is able to go so much higher than AMD's current processors. There have been talks of implementing this feature directly into the hardware, but so far it's all talk."


taken from here


it works.....


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 2, 2008)

That is a very nice oc there Chicken Patty!  Hopefully I can join your ranks when I get my replacement board but I'll just have to see what Asus sent me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I have some spare money. I was going to get the 9950 but this new MB seems more promising.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 2, 2008)

not 3.6 but.....
lowered volts to
230x14@1.344v=3220

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426140


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> "There is no impact on performance, no change of voltages or frequencies, it just allows for more and higher overclocking. Anandtech reports that the new BIOS of coming motherboards with the SB750 southbridge has a much wider range of settings for the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC). In the past this function could be set in increments of 1 between -2 up to 0. With the board they've used they could set ACC to anything between -12 to +12. Negative values unlocks lower power operations while higher values unlocks better overclocking.
> 
> Exactly what it does hasn't been revealed, but it somehow seems to loosen the strains a bit and allow the cores to be pushed further in either direction. It should be emphasized that this is a Phenom-exclusive feature. You will not gain anything with your Athlon series processors. We should also mention that AMD will use this feature with its coming 45nm processors, which means that the prior reports of decent overclocking with the Deneb core, may be understated.
> 
> ...




One thing I noticed with this board is the power management.  Whatever you set it to in the bios, thats exactly what you get in windows, if not higher (according to CPU-Z).  Also with ACC i notice the voltage will climb a bit when or under some load.  So maybe ACC kinda just gives the CPU the little extra push it needs to be stable, this of course along with the new SB750 which I suppose helps too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> That is a very nice oc there Chicken Patty!  Hopefully I can join your ranks when I get my replacement board but I'll just have to see what Asus sent me.



you are going to get the M3A79 or a replacement M3A32??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I have some spare money. I was going to get the 9950 but this new MB seems more promising.



trust me the board is a better buy.  I don't think I need a 9950 anymore .  This will due till the 45nm era comes along


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> not 3.6 but.....
> lowered volts to
> 230x14@1.344v=3220
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426140



congrats bro.  Little by little, you'll be up there.  Patience pays.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> trust me the board is a better buy.  I don't think I need a 9950 anymore .  This will due till the 45nm era comes along



second that


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

hey cp....

http://rapidshare.com/files/150397151/0401.rar

beta bios....0401

dunno what the diff is from 0302, but it has been working so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp....
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/150397151/0401.rar
> 
> ...



you haven't noticed absolutely any difference?  I'll go ahead and update my bios tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

Since I got my M3A79-T board, I havent really tried to do a good daily overclock.  I just got it, juiiced it up, cranked the phenom up and benched.  Now that I saw what it can do.  I am trying to do my low voltage overclock and so far what used to take me about 1.45v before is running 100% stable at 1.344v 

check it out:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

***update***

this is my daily setting now, I am going to lower the cpu voltage a notch at a time to see whats the lowest it can run stable at.  ACC set on +2.

Check it out:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

If my maximum stable clock is 2.8Ghz with the Asus M3a32-MVP do you think I can get at least 2.9 or higher with this new ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe motherboard?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> If my maximum stable clock is 2.8Ghz with the Asus M3a32-MVP do you think I can get at least 2.9 or higher with this new 750GX motherboard?



750GX?  Which one is that?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> 750GX?  Which one is that?



I mean the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe... and my bad its 790FX lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I mean the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe... and my bad its 790FX lol.



haha.  Well it depends which batch of CPU you have bro.  Some phenoms don't overclock very well at all.  Anyhow< I would say you will be able to do a bit more with that board.  It is awesome. It is by far the best board i've had


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you haven't noticed absolutely any difference?  I'll go ahead and update my bios tonight.



havent noticed any diff....


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I mean the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe... and my bad its 790FX lol.





Chicken Patty said:


> haha.  Well it depends which batch of CPU you have bro.  Some phenoms don't overclock very well at all.  Anyhow< I would say you will be able to do a bit more with that board.  It is awesome. It is by far the best board i've had



@dreamer like cp said it really depends on your chip.......but i agree with cp, you *should* be able to do more

@cp i thinks these boards will work w/ the 45nms when they get released....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

I know it ultimately depends on the chip and I know for a fact I have  a reallllly bad one. Perhaps though this board would help. For instance anything higher than 2.8 no matter what the volts I get the "CLock Interrupt" BSOD, but maybe just maybe with this ACC feture I can finaly get the clocks I've dreamed of getting with this chip. 

If not I'll just return the MB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> @dreamer like cp said it really depends on your chip.......but i agree with cp, you *should* be able to do more
> 
> @cp i thinks these boards will work w/ the 45nms when they get released....



yes server you are right.  It works with the 45nm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know it ultimately depends on the chip and I know for a fact I have  a reallllly bad one. Perhaps though this board would help. For instance anything higher than 2.8 no matter what the volts I get the "CLock Interrupt" BSOD, but maybe just maybe with this ACC feture I can finaly get the clocks I've dreamed of getting with this chip.
> 
> If not I'll just return the MB



Yeah dude, don't worry, i'm sure you can do better with the board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

Well guys, unfortunately I am torn apart to say that my Phenom has died!!!


Just today I started to get "system check errors".  Looked up online, and people said it was an internal error that was correctable by windows.  However it was not very stable at any clock.  I am now on my Athlon 64 3000+, and the erros are gone .  I'll just say its one tough chip, I pushed it really hard and it served me very well.  

Looks like I'll be jumping on those new 125W 9950 BE when I get paid in about a week and a half.

The only hope is that by any chance I bent a pin or something.  But I will figure that out tomorrow, for now i'm going to bed, later guys.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know it ultimately depends on the chip and I know for a fact I have  a reallllly bad one. Perhaps though this board would help. For instance anything higher than 2.8 no matter what the volts I get the "CLock Interrupt" BSOD, but maybe just maybe with this ACC feture I can finaly get the clocks I've dreamed of getting with this chip.
> 
> If not I'll just return the MB




are u running vista?

@cp are the errors w/ the new bios? if so...flash back??


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> are u running vista?
> 
> @cp are the errors w/ the new bios? if so...flash back??



Yes VIsta 64 bit. Why?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2008)

when are the new 45nm CPUs arriving?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> are u running vista?
> 
> @cp are the errors w/ the new bios? if so...flash back??



no sir, I never got to flash , thing is I already swapped CPU's and now they are gone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> when are the new 45nm CPUs arriving?



supposed to be at the end of '08


http://gizmodo.com/5045354/amd-processor-roadmap-leaked-online-quad+core-deneb-phenoms-in-january


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 3, 2008)

YAY! my w/c setup is done! time to play!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 3, 2008)

I received my board back from Asus...The same fukn board I sent them!!  I know there are problems with it:

When I had my raptors in raid 0 on the Marvell controller Seatools for Windows and WD Diag both said there was an issue.  I formated the drives and tested them individually...not a problem at all.  My X-fi card was causing issues with windows, after I sold my Raptors, where during games and even movies the system would just lockup and error report would show an issue occured from the Creative driver.  Tried the sound card in my friends system for over a week and not one problem.  The Big issue was when I had my 3870's in crossfire the colors would flicker dim/bright constantly only when playing games or benchmarking, but when running each card by themselves not a problem.  All of this occured even without the O/C in my specs.  

I guess I'll have to see what my 3870X2's crossfired are going to do on this board.  If the flickering issue happens again I'm going to shit in a bag and send it back to Asus with the motherboard!  J/K but hopefully you catch my frustration.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

cp did u try the phenom in the m3a32-mvp?


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yes VIsta 64 bit. Why?



i used to get those errors in vista 64...
went to xp32, not one of those since


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

dfi released their f90fx/sb750......
guinea pig anyone?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1001630&postcount=1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> YAY! my w/c setup is done! time to play!



pics?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> pics?



click my sig!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> cp did u try the phenom in the m3a32-mvp?



no, but the errors started yesterday.  Plus I am using my athlon now and its all good.  no problems at all.  Every time I tried to use something cpu intensive it'll crap out and it wasnt stable no matter what I did, even at default settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> click my sig!



nice bro, how do you like that CPU water block?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice bro, how do you like that CPU water block?



So far It's great! im going to be ocing all night and spamming this thread more than likely! haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> So far It's great! im going to be ocing all night and spamming this thread more than likely! haha



haha, my phenom crapped out, so I won't be spamming for a while.  I might just get like a 5400 blackie and wait till the 45nm, or I'll probably get impatient like always and get a 9950BE, the new 125w one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i used to get those errors in vista 64...
> went to xp32, not one of those since



Are you for real? Man thats almost making want to switch back to test it. But would take to much time. 

There has to be some sort of fix for this BS.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Are you for real? Man thats almost making want to switch back to test it. But would take to much time.
> 
> There has to be some sort of fix for this BS.
> 
> Thanks for the input though.



http://aaron-kelley.net/downloads/hotfix/

i saw this in a thread some where in the forums....i cant find it now....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

Well guys I for some reason thought I was broke, but seems like something went good for me and I have a few bucks.  Looks like I might go hunting for a Phenom tomorrow, if not then I will order one of the 125w 9950BE's of newegg.  I will soon be spamming this thread with more results, this time, I'll be a bit more conservative with the CPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Should of never went with an Asus.


kenkickr said:


> I received my board back from Asus...The same fukn board I sent them!!  I know there are problems with it:
> 
> When I had my raptors in raid 0 on the Marvell controller Seatools for Windows and WD Diag both said there was an issue.  I formated the drives and tested them individually...not a problem at all.  My X-fi card was causing issues with windows, after I sold my Raptors, where during games and even movies the system would just lockup and error report would show an issue occured from the Creative driver.  Tried the sound card in my friends system for over a week and not one problem.  The Big issue was when I had my 3870's in crossfire the colors would flicker dim/bright constantly only when playing games or benchmarking, but when running each card by themselves not a problem.  All of this occured even without the O/C in my specs.
> 
> I guess I'll have to see what my 3870X2's crossfired are going to do on this board.  If the flickering issue happens again I'm going to shit in a bag and send it back to Asus with the motherboard!  J/K but hopefully you catch my frustration.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Should of never went with an Asus.



the new asus m3a79 pwns


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2008)

well to put it to you this way, asus tend to have some problems with their boards, example, Kenkicr, with his current 1, my P4S8X, and an older SLI 939 Asus board. I swear their compatibility is horrible, support sucks. Lets just say this I had the P4S8X, ATI R9700 Pro AIW, well it took me a long ass time to figure out how to get the board stable with the video card, i RMAd the video card, same problems,it took a few bios flashes of the mobo, newer drivers for the mobo, and at the time VPU Recovery, and Automatic restarts disabled to not be problematic, and set a graphics mode to UW or something like that, well after that i switched to AMD with a MSI K7N2 Delta-L, out of the box the video card ran fine with the motherboard, but that RMA proved the Motherboard was at fault and not the video card. P4S8X was my last Asus board, i will never buy an Asus board again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well to put it to you this way, asus tend to have some problems with their boards, example, Kenkicr, with his current 1, my P4S8X, and an older SLI 939 Asus board. I swear their compatibility is horrible, support sucks. Lets just say this I had the P4S8X, ATI R9700 Pro AIW, well it took me a long ass time to figure out how to get the board stable with the video card, i RMAd the video card, same problems,it took a few bios flashes of the mobo, newer drivers for the mobo, and at the time VPU Recovery, and Automatic restarts disabled to not be problematic, and set a graphics mode to UW or something like that, well after that i switched to AMD with a MSI K7N2 Delta-L, out of the box the video card ran fine with the motherboard, but that RMA proved the Motherboard was at fault and not the video card. P4S8X was my last Asus board, i will never buy an Asus board again



obviously everybody has their opinions.  I completely respect yours, however.  Based on experiences my last two boards have been ASUS.  I had the M3A32-MVP DELUXE.  That board was an extremely awesome board.  Never had any issues, ran strong all times, easy to use BIOS.  I can't complain about that board.  The only thing that was wrong with that board was the power management.  The V regs weren't great and that def.  didn't help with overclocking or anything of that nature.  Other than that  its an "A+" board.


Now, the M3A79-T Deluxe.  Imagine the M3A32, with the SB750, ACC to help with the overclocks (3.6 GHz out of my 9850, but it gave up on me) and the power management is extremely good.  What ever you set the voltage at in the bios, that is exactly what it is at in windows, and with ACC the voltage tends to climb a bit when its needed (under load).  This board is amazing, i'm shocked with how well it performs.  This without a doubt is a "A+" board.

Now, about support, i've never had a problem with an ASUS board, so I can't give my thoughts about that.

Just thought, some of you might want to know what I thought about ASUS boards.  I don't think the DFI can get any better, although if its not ASUS, I rather DFI


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry to hear of your misfortune bro... i've been using Vista 64 for ever and never had any problems.... so i doubt its vistas fault for the errors... go ask Psyclone for help.... he is a... umm never mind... just pm him and tell him whats going on... im sure he'll have an answer for ya..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> http://aaron-kelley.net/downloads/hotfix/
> 
> i saw this in a thread some where in the forums....i cant find it now....



What am I looking for exactly?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey can someone take a look at this attachment located at the link below and tell me how I can install it?

http://www.nabble.com/-Patch---Fix-x64-SMP-Vista's-Bug-Check-0x101-issue-td8256000.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey can someone take a look at this attachment located at the link below and tell me how I can install it?
> 
> http://www.nabble.com/-Patch---Fix-x64-SMP-Vista's-Bug-Check-0x101-issue-td8256000.html


Why would you use that Aphex? a secondary clock is from having a o/c to high.... id think twice about using a program like that since it's not a MS program....


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey can someone take a look at this attachment located at the link below and tell me how I can install it?
> 
> http://www.nabble.com/-Patch---Fix-x64-SMP-Vista's-Bug-Check-0x101-issue-td8256000.html


i think its a registry fix but i dont know for sure.... i think you need to mabey add it to the file it says to..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Why would you use that Aphex? a secondary clock is from having a o/c to high.... id think twice about using a program like that since it's not a MS program....



Thing is I don't even know how to use it. I could only make it a bin file after that I don't know what to do with it.

I'm trying to see if it would fix the Clock interrupt bsod.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thing is I don't even know how to use it. I could only make it a bin file after that I don't know what to do with it.
> 
> I'm trying to see if it would fix the Clock interrupt bsod.



http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=117810.0
read this and see what ya can make of it.... ppl are using AOD to down clock the 3rd core and it seems to be working....
and try this http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=929777


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/245080-28-vista-crashes-blue-screen-dumps


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Aphex.... why you getting the bsod? you o/c'n to high?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i used to get those errors in vista 64...
> went to xp32, not one of those since


i get those errors also but only when clocking the shit outta the cpu and memory.... eg.. 3.1 
3.5GHz and beyond
its a voltage thing for me though.... ahh its nice to be cooled with good ol H2o


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=117810.0
> read this and see what ya can make of it.... ppl are using AOD to down clock the 3rd core and it seems to be working....
> and try this http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=929777



Yeah I used aod to downclock core 2 as well. But as soon as any of the cores 0 1 2 or 3 hit 3ghz my pc locks up after like 5 seconds. This leads me to Belive that my third core is fine but Vista 64 bit is holding me back for some odd reason. I don't want to revert to anything else, but perhaps a reinstall would help. I might consider it after all else fails.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey Aphex.... why you getting the bsod? you o/c'n to high?



I get it when I try to reach 2.9ghz. No matter what volts I give it. Max i've gone is 1.47 volts something and that didn't even help. 2.9 last for a while but eventually I'll get that infamous BSOD.

EDIT: fixed the volts thing lol sorry 4.7 volts what was I thinking.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2008)

Reading a bit more.... Do you guys think that maybe having 4x1GB Sticks of RAM at 1066 mhz is holding me back. I guess I'll take two sticks out and try 2.9ghz again.

"Put them on auto timings and speed.
A Phenom can't run 4 sticks above DDR800, it's probably where your errors are coming from."

From here http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=117810.0


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I get it when I try to reach 2.9ghz. No matter what volts I give it. Max i've gone is 4.7 something and that didn't even help. 2.9 last for a while but eventually I'll get that infamous BSOD.


have you stopped to think that mabey thats all the poor little thing will give ya with that mobo?
I've read that the new m3a79-T with a proc like yours that has a hard time clocking to 2.9 will clock to 3.4ghz with the 750sb chip 
dont feel bad my friend im at my clock limit 24/7 and cant wait to upgrade mobo's

Im also going to wait for the Rev 01 to hit the markets providing it wont be that long away and if its going to be a while ill break down and pick up the rev 00 instead..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Reading a bit more.... Do you guys think that maybe having 4x1GB Sticks of RAM at 1066 mhz is holding me back. I guess I'll take two sticks out and try 2.9ghz again.
> 
> "Put them on auto timings and speed.
> A Phenom can't run 4 sticks above DDR800, it's probably where your errors are coming from."
> ...


What ? im using 4 sticks 1GHz x 4 Tracers in mine and  there 1066 sticks... im running over 1000mhz on 800 m ode in the bios with timings of 4.4.4.10.20 2.20v
i have no problems at either setting... (unganged)


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

oh and get them off 1066 mhz mode.... thats your problem man... mine clock horrible in that setting.... id put them down to 800 mhz mode and try 4.4.4.12.25 for now at stock volts.. and now try raising the fsb a few notches and try it out...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

The spamming will begin soon, soon like later today.

Hint:  I got this really PHENOMenal feeling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

well, here is that PHENOMenal feeling I was talking about.  Couldn't live without it 

All stock for now.  When I come back form the GYM later It'll all change


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, here is that PHENOMenal feeling I was talking about.  Couldn't live without it
> 
> All stock for now.  When I come back form the GYM later It'll all change


NO GET BACK HERE!!!!! clock baby clock lol 

Sweet deal bro i hope it is long lived !!!!!
i'll be waiting patiently for some news!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> NO GET BACK HERE!!!!! clock baby clock lol
> 
> Sweet deal bro i hope it is long lived !!!!!
> i'll be waiting patiently for some news!!



haha.  Don't you worry, i'll have some updated soon.  I will go and benchmark it now at default settings, see how it does.  BRB.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha.  Don't you worry, i'll have some updated soon.  I will go and benchmark it now at default settings, see how it does.  BRB.


Sweet im here and waiting.... good luck man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet im here and waiting.... good luck man



Here we go, all at defaults.

Super Pi:





Cache and Memory Benchmark:


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2008)

Jake it up man.... go for 3.5GHz straight buy mulitplier only...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Jake it up man.... go for 3.5GHz straight buy mulitplier only...



gotta go for now bro, i'll start working on it tonight when I get home   hang tight


here is a 3dmark run, at default


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

232x15 1.4v
3.48GHz
HT link as well as NB link speed is now 2552MHz ( smoking FAST )
I cant verify Cpuid.... it keeps saying when i go and validate that i cant validate till well 3 days from now?
it's been months.... any suggestions how to get it to validate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> 232x15 1.4v
> 3.48GHz
> HT link as well as NB link speed is now 2552MHz ( smoking FAST )
> I cant verify Cpuid.... it keeps saying when i go and validate that i cant validate till well 3 days from now?
> it's been months.... any suggestions how to get it to validate.



try the latest version?

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> try the latest version?
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


HA!!! BUSTED!!! get to work mate (grrrr) lol.... and i have! i just dont know why i cant validate..... fukn Vista!!!!


sooo! ya hit 3.6GHz yet?.... and id recommend don't go over +1 on ACC.... i think thats what cooked your 9850 man. 
 I still think its a fault with the Rev 00 mobo.... im waiting for 01 to come out and is Go tyme man lol!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> HA!!! BUSTED!!! get to work mate (grrrr) lol.... and i have! i just dont know why i cant validate..... fukn Vista!!!!
> 
> 
> sooo! ya hit 3.6GHz yet?.... and id recommend don't go over +1 on ACC.... i think thats what cooked your 9850 man.
> I still think its a fault with the Rev 00 mobo.... im waiting for 01 to come out and is Go tyme man lol!!!



ACC goes by increments of 2.  Now such thing as +1.  I had it at +2.  Bro I think I was just a bit aggresive on voltages, thats what I think cooked my CPU.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I tested 2.9ghz with  4gb of RAM at 400 667 and 800 no luck then I took out 2gb or RAM and tested it again at 400 667 and 800 and it proved to be even more so unstable with the 2 gigs of ram for some reason. 

Now I'm back with al 4GB of RAM at 1067 at 2.9Ghz and currently posting this. (Just waiting for that crash.) I've altered a few bios settings this time so I'm going to go run 3DMark Vantage see if it'll hold up.

And Freaking sweet patty... I envy you!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ACC goes by increments of 2.  Now such thing as +1.  I had it at +2.  Bro I think I was just a bit aggresive on voltages, thats what I think cooked my CPU.


yeah but ive been in the 1.6v barrier without a problem man! wtf?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I tested 2.9ghz with  4gb of RAM at 400 667 and 800 no luck then I took out 2gb or RAM and tested it again at 400 667 and 800 and it proved to be even more so unstable with the 2 gigs of ram for some reason.
> 
> Now I'm back with al 4GB of RAM at 1067 at 2.9Ghz and currently posting this. (Just waiting for that crash.) I've altered a few bios settings this time so I'm going to go run 3DMark Vantage see if it'll hold up.
> 
> And Freaking sweet patty... I envy you!!


your doing something wrong man...

you need to set the memory at 400 mode in the bios.... and set their rated timings and volts in unganged mode and turn off the auto express...... try that... i assure you that that's half you problem...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I tested 2.9ghz with  4gb of RAM at 400 667 and 800 no luck then I took out 2gb or RAM and tested it again at 400 667 and 800 and it proved to be even more so unstable with the 2 gigs of ram for some reason.
> 
> Now I'm back with al 4GB of RAM at 1067 at 2.9Ghz and currently posting this. (Just waiting for that crash.) I've altered a few bios settings this time so I'm going to go run 3DMark Vantage see if it'll hold up.
> 
> And Freaking sweet patty... I envy you!!


what bios you using A?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey CP whats the most i want the mobo temp to be at?..

36c or is it 46c?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> your doing something wrong man...
> 
> you need to set the memory at 400 mode in the bios.... and set their rated timings and volts in unganged mode and turn off the auto express...... try that... i assure you that that's half you problem...





fullinfusion said:


> what bios you using A?



I did that, had it at its rated timings, volts and always have my ram in unganged mode. Autoexpress is never on.

I'm running BIOS 1203.

God this board is getting on my nerves.... I can't figure it out. Back to 2.8.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but ive been in the 1.6v barrier without a problem man! wtf?



remember every chip has its pros and cons.  Mine also did 1.6v @ 3.6 GHz.  I also put it thru a lot of stress with the old mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I did that, had it at its rated timings, volts and always have my ram in unganged mode. Autoexpress is never on.
> 
> I'm running BIOS 1203.
> 
> God this board is getting on my nerves.... I can't figure it out. Back to 2.8.



you mind taking a few pics of your bios under jumper free config, and some of your settings elsewhere?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP whats the most i want the mobo temp to be at?..
> 
> 36c or is it 46c?



bro my mobo at one time ran at about 44ºc with no problems.  However now that I have it out of the case, never goes over 30ºc even at full load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

2.8 GHz stock voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

by the way I am not on water, i am on the stock cooler.  Wanted to try it out on air then water to see the temp difference


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> remember every chip has its pros and cons.  Mine also did 1.6v @ 3.6 GHz.  I also put it thru a lot of stress with the old mobo.


Ah your just breakin her in mate....
my camera is in the truck so i cant today bud.... and Aphex..... just set the memory to 400 mode and bump the volts up .2 at6 a time and start with that..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> by the way I am not on water, i am on the stock cooler.  Wanted to try it out on air then water to see the temp difference


Your loss lol.... i run mobo temp of 36c at full load...... i think thats high enough.... what ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah your just breakin her in mate....
> my camera is in the truck so i cant today bud.... and Aphex..... just set the memory to 400 mode and bump the volts up .2 at6 a time and start with that..



Sorry, i meant for aphex to take pics so we can see how his bios is set up.  Sorry dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Your loss lol.... i run mobo temp of 36c at full load...... i think thats high enough.... what ya think?



dont worry, water will be on as soon as I get some thermal paste.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey can someone take a look at this attachment located at the link below and tell me how I can install it?
> 
> http://www.nabble.com/-Patch---Fix-x64-SMP-Vista's-Bug-Check-0x101-issue-td8256000.html



a diff file (from what ive seen) is a patch applied to code in *nix. i unno how u would do it in vista....


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but ive been in the 1.6v barrier without a problem man! wtf?



i remember that tooo....lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Here are my current stable BIOS settings for 2.8ghz. However 2.9 ghz won't work same settings.







IMG]http://img.techpowerup.org/081004/PA040244.jpg[/IMG]





















Any advice???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

Aphex:


Try to have your CPU NB voltage at 1.35v.  Also try to lower your SB voltage to about 1.24v.  Other than that, I think its ok.  What is your mem rated at, DDR2 800 or 1066???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

Aphex, here are the settings that worked for me straight out of the box.

FSB @ 210 with multi at 15  3.15 GHz.
NB multiplier at x11
CPU voltage at 1.325v (raise accordingly one notch at at time if not stable)
CPU NB voltage 1.35v
VDDA voltage 2.6v
Hyper transport at 2.2 GHz
North bridge settings in this order
1.5v hyper transport
1.24 NB core
1.9 NB pll

Southbridge 1.24v

If you havent, try those settings dude, they seem to work perfectly for me since I bought my 9850 (RIP LOL), and for mostly everybody I gave them too!  Let me know how it goes dude.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Aphex:
> 
> 
> Try to have your CPU NB voltage at 1.35v.  Also try to lower your SB voltage to about 1.24v.  Other than that, I think its ok.  What is your mem rated at, DDR2 800 or 1066???



DDR2 800

Will try the above.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Aphex, here are the settings that worked for me straight out of the box.
> 
> FSB @ 210 with multi at 15  3.15 GHz.
> NB multiplier at x11
> ...



Not even a boot, up to 1.45 volts. Nothing...


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not even a boot, up to 1.45 volts. Nothing...



try

NB multiplier auto
1.3v hyper transport


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2008)

*790(X) Madness*

Well y'all I'm gonna wait for the 45nm "Deneb" parts

My problem is selection of a motherboard is going to be tough, here are models that I'm looking at. 

My criteria, good feature set (I haven't used firewire so that wont phase me at all), excellent Overclocking capability, and top notch stability in stock and overclocked environments.

790GX

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=731&l4=0&model=2321&modelmenu=1
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=376
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=377
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6316&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...oryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=123&LanID=0
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000402
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=544&proname=HA07-Ultra
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=510&proname=HA07
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1552

790FX Rev 2

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=789&l4=0&model=2503&modelmenu=1
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6295&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...p?PRODUCT_ID=6176&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP DK&SITE=US
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=511&proname=HA04-Ultra

There is one thing though, I have some reservations on Asus boards from the past, I just don't want to repeat the mistake I did when I got the P4S8X. Proof of quality is needed on all boards but I will be extremely judgemental of the Asus boards quality, as I've did some searches and Asus seems to have quite a few issues with their retail boards.

Also some research on overclocking of the above models is appreciated.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Which is better the GX or FX?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not even a boot, up to 1.45 volts. Nothing...



damn man, try putting your ram back at 800 and try those settings again.  Lets take one last shot at it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn man, try putting your ram back at 800 and try those settings again.  Lets take one last shot at it.



Same results... I guess I'll just cash my check and buy me the new FX MB from Asus.

If that doesn't help then I'll just refund it and perhaps wait a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Same results... I guess I'll just cash my check and buy me the new FX MB from Asus.
> 
> If that doesn't help then I'll just refund it and perhaps wait a bit.



Dude, what I am scared of is when you get the new board you get the same results or hardly any better.  If you got a bad chip as far as o/c'ing, the board will help, but you might not get much farther.  You can also save up some money and get a 9850 for about $160 with out a Heatsink on Newegg.  Or even the new 9950BE 125w version, it is $184.99 with free 3 day shipping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

alright, got my daily settings from my 9850 to my 9950 now.  3.15 GHz.

210x15 @ 1.36v (stock AMD cooler, no water yet)

Heres a comparison

                                   9850 ------------9950
Super Pi                        25.203               25.281
3dMark CPU score           4627                  4659

So far looks like both CPU's are dead even, however if I recall correctly, my ram timings were different with the 9850, I think they were tighter so I was getting slightly better times, but I am not 100 & sure, so don't take it for granted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

bit more testing

both CPUs at 217x15 (3250 MHz)

9850 & the 9950 both managed to do the same exact time of 24.453 sec.

However the 9850 took 1.392v and the 9950 is at 1.36v and on the stock cooler while the 9850 was on water with cooler temps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i guess my question got skipped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

more testing

3dmark 06 

9850 at 200x15 (3.3. GHz)

CPU Score 4907

9950 cpu score 217x15 (3.25 GHz)
score was 4814


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> i guess my question got skipped




Was your question about post 4544???

If so, dude i'll be quick and straightforward, the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe board is to me the best choice out there. The board has excellent power management, it is awesome for overclocking, overall it is to me flawless.  I was also iffy about buying another ASUS board due to the issues with the power management on the M3A32 boards, but I'll tell you, after buying the M3A79, I don't regret it one bit :toast;

Hope this helps.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was your question about post 4544???
> 
> If so, dude i'll be quick and straightforward, the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe board is to me the best choice out there. The board has excellent power management, it is awesome for overclocking, overall it is to me flawless.  I was also iffy about buying another ASUS board due to the issues with the power management on the M3A32 boards, but I'll tell you, after buying the M3A79, I don't regret it one bit :toast;
> 
> Hope this helps.





eidairaman1 said:


> i guess my question got skipped




@cp u beat me to it 

@eidairaman1 i cant say anything bad about the ASUS M3A79-T but i unno how the new 790fx/sb750 from dfi will do.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Was your question about post 4544???
> 
> If so, dude i'll be quick and straightforward, the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe board is to me the best choice out there. The board has excellent power management, it is awesome for overclocking, overall it is to me flawless.  I was also iffy about buying another ASUS board due to the issues with the power management on the M3A32 boards, but I'll tell you, after buying the M3A79, I don't regret it one bit :toast;
> 
> Hope this helps.



so no problems with compatibility with your video card either, because back in the day the P4S8X i had, i had to do so much bios tweaking and OS tweaking to get it stable it was ridiculous, the MSI K7N2 Delta-L i plugged in and no problems.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> so no problems with compatibility with your video card either, because back in the day the P4S8X i had, i had to do so much bios tweaking and OS tweaking to get it stable it was ridiculous, the MSI K7N2 Delta-L i plugged in and no problems.



i havent had any issues.....
this is my 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> @cp u beat me to it
> 
> @eidairaman1 i cant say anything bad about the ASUS M3A79-T but i unno how the new 790fx/sb750 from dfi will do.



The DFI should also be badass.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> so no problems with compatibility with your video card either, because back in the day the P4S8X i had, i had to do so much bios tweaking and OS tweaking to get it stable it was ridiculous, the MSI K7N2 Delta-L i plugged in and no problems.



no sir, plugged right in everything worked right out the box with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i havent had any issues.....
> this is my 24/7



Thats a good setting, now with the 9950 i had it overnight and right now at 3.3 GHz at 1.36v.  lets see how far it can go without having to change it.


----------



## WojtasRed (Oct 6, 2008)

How can I overclock my Phenom 9850 BE via BIOS? Look at my specs and tell me, please


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> How can I overclock my Phenom 9850 BE via BIOS? Look at my specs and tell me, please



i unno what the gigabyte bios looks like
pics?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats a good setting, now with the 9950 i had it overnight and right now at 3.3 GHz at 1.36v.  lets see how far it can go without having to change it.


More more more lol.... clock that biotch!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 6, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> How can I overclock my Phenom 9850 BE via BIOS? Look at my specs and tell me, please


id personally upgrade your PSU before trying to o/c... your pretty much at the max for what your using already.. IMO


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> id personally upgrade your PSU before trying to o/c... your pretty much at the max for what your using already.. IMO



good call


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> More more more lol.... clock that biotch!!!



you just don't have enough do you?  hehe, soon, give me a few minutes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2008)

guys bad news

Taking off the cooler now to put the water block on, I was on stock cooler for now.
It was stuck to the CPU really bad so I tried to baby it off and when it finally came off it pulled the CPU with it, now its got bent pins . Any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys bad news
> 
> Taking off the cooler now to put the water block on, I was on stock cooler for now.
> It was stuck to the CPU really bad so I tried to baby it off and when it finally came off it pulled the CPU with it, now its got bent pins . Any suggestions?



i've fixed tons of bent pins with thin flat metal objects such as razor blades.

you just need one as a backing, and straighten it with the other (or with a pin/needle, if its hard to reach)

They often dont need to be perfectly straight to work, as the sockets often guide them in/straighten them the last bit upon insertion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've fixed tons of bent pins with thin flat metal objects such as razor blades.
> 
> you just need one as a backing, and straighten it with the other (or with a pin/needle, if its hard to reach)
> 
> They often dont need to be perfectly straight to work, as the sockets often guide them in/straighten them the last bit upon insertion.



Thanks that makes me feel better.  What i did is i slid a credit card through each row a couple of times like it instructs here.

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-Bent-Pins-on-a-CPU

I now tried it in my old mobo and with some playing around i got it to seat correctly and lock it in place.  gotta go to bed now, but tomorro when I get home from work, I will again try it on and see if it works.  Thanks though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2008)

didnt think of a credit card. for some reason i always went for metal objects to straighten them with. Well probably because when i first bent pins i wasnt old enough to have a credit card!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks that makes me feel better.  What i did is i slid a credit card through each row a couple of times like it instructs here.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-Bent-Pins-on-a-CPU
> 
> I now tried it in my old mobo and with some playing around i got it to seat correctly and lock it in place.  gotta go to bed now, but tomorro when I get home from work, I will again try it on and see if it works.  Thanks though.



use a .7 mechanical pencil to straighten them out, and if you think a PC has delicate pins, try aircraft, ive seen pins crushed beyond serviceability (Bent 2 directions, or crushed to the base of the part)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> didnt think of a credit card. for some reason i always went for metal objects to straighten them with. Well probably because when i first bent pins i wasnt old enough to have a credit card!



  that was funny


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> use a .7 mechanical pencil to straighten them out, and if you think a PC has delicate pins, try aircraft, ive seen pins crushed beyond serviceability (Bent 2 directions, or crushed to the base of the part)




ooooo thats a goood idea


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 7, 2008)

hey full

look!!! your fav mem came out in ddr3

http://www.techpowerup.com/73241/Le...r_DDR3_Memory_for_Enthusiasts_and_Gamers.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey full
> 
> look!!! your fav mem came out in ddr3
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/73241/Le...r_DDR3_Memory_for_Enthusiasts_and_Gamers.html



nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

here is a thread i did about the 9950 if you guys wanna check it out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1007859#post1007859


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

You gotta love water cooling and having your components in the ambient outside of a case hehe, check it out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

anybody grab the new bios for the M3A79?  I heard it was out on the ASUS site, I will grab later as right now I can't afford to restart the computer.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> anybody grab the new bios for the M3A79?  I heard it was out on the ASUS site, I will grab later as right now I can't afford to restart the computer.



hey cp it 0403.....the beta one is 0401 installing now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey cp it 0403.....the beta one is 0401 installing now



cool, let me know how it goes.  I will grab it tonight.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you guys remember about 3-4 months ago, I had one of my set of two Crucial Ballistix DDR2 1066mhz die on me? Guess what. 

Same fufkin set died again yesterday. I've got to RMA those AGAIN. Dont buy Lexar brand memory. I will say though, that their customer service is amazing. Its quick and I havnt been told no yet for RMAs.

This really sucks though. I cant play crysis til I get my extra 2GB back. Its kinda jerky and a huge fail to play like this with only 2GB of memory. 

CP, why is your PC just sitting on a table? You do know that only 20 volts of static electricty will damage PC hardware. And if you think that would take a lot of build up, think again. You know whenever you touch someone and you shock each other? Thats 3000V. When you see the ark from flesh to flesh, thats 30,000V. 200V kills any PC hardware. Just something to think about.

Has Kei been around? I get emails saying that this thread is still active everyday but I havnt seen Kei in quite some time. Oh well, Hows things anyways fellas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Do you guys remember about 3-4 months ago, I had one of my set of two Crucial Ballistix DDR2 1066mhz die on me? Guess what.
> 
> Same fufkin set died again yesterday. I've got to RMA those AGAIN. Dont buy Lexar brand memory. I will say though, that their customer service is amazing. Its quick and I havnt been told no yet for RMAs.
> 
> ...



THanks for the advise bro, its going to go in a Danger Den torture rack soon anyways.  however.  Its been pretty active but Kei just checks in from time to time.  He posted a few pages back saying he was busy with work and school i think it was.  But he pops in from time to time.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea, np. Ive been busy like crazy too. Im enrolled at ITT tech in the CNS program they have. Its quite awesome, i must say. Loving every bit of it. Im just hoping that computer network systems dont get effected by the depression we're in in the US. I doubt it though as I dont think that humanity can ever go back to not having technology in their lives. 

And just recently I lost my home to hurricane Ike. That also has some damaging factors to my absence. At least I saved my car, PC and school studies.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, np. Ive been busy like crazy too. Im enrolled at ITT tech in the CNS program they have. Its quite awesome, i must say. Loving every bit of it. Im just hoping that computer network systems dont get effected by the depression we're in in the US. I doubt it though as I dont think that humanity can ever go back to not having technology in their lives.
> 
> And just recently I lost my home to hurricane Ike. That also has some damaging factors to my absence. At least I saved my car, PC and school studies.



it sector sucks right now.....been laid off 2x in 8 months


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, let me know how it goes.  I will grab it tonight.



cp...replied to your xs thread by mistake lol

it posts it works so far....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Yea, np. Ive been busy like crazy too. Im enrolled at ITT tech in the CNS program they have. Its quite awesome, i must say. Loving every bit of it. Im just hoping that computer network systems dont get effected by the depression we're in in the US. I doubt it though as I dont think that humanity can ever go back to not having technology in their lives.
> 
> And just recently I lost my home to hurricane Ike. That also has some damaging factors to my absence. At least I saved my car, PC and school studies.



Damn dude are you serious?

Is it like destroyed completely or just has some damage?


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 10, 2008)

We were only maybe 8 ft above see lvl and there was a 24ft storm surge reported by the weather channel but we had about 5ft of standing water in the house. I was further inland when it hit but still. I've got two shirts and one pair of pants. Im waiting to buy a TPU shirt if only they would hurry up and sell them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> We were only maybe 8 ft above see lvl and there was a 24ft storm surge reported by the weather channel but we had about 5ft of standing water in the house. I was further inland when it hit but still. I've got two shirts and one pair of pants. Im waiting to buy a TPU shirt if only they would hurry up and sell them.



damn dude, that sucks, where are you staying now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys check out my 9950 overclocking thread.  posted some new results.  Not high clocks, but just going little by little comparing what different changes do.  Pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm staying with a friend. Hes been very helpful during all this. Im still waiting for insurance money and a permit to rebuild. Its taking ages. 

I also think we're moving further inland as well. Its nice being right on the coast 









till a fucking hurricane slaps you in the face and calls you it's bitch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I'm staying with a friend. Hes been very helpful during all this. Im still waiting for insurance money and a permit to rebuild. Its taking ages.
> 
> I also think we're moving further inland as well. Its nice being right on the coast
> 
> ...



damn dude, those things usually take a while.  ANyhow its good to know you have someone there to help you bro. I lived thru hurricane andrew here in Florida and all though we didn't get any rain hardly, that thing was a monster.


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> And just recently I lost my home to hurricane Ike. That also has some damaging factors to my absence. At least I saved my car, PC and school studies.



I'm really sorry you have to go through something like this. I wish you only the best 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Kei, let me ask you.  Bringing back the low voltage o/c's.  I think with ACC, you can set it to negative settings, isn't that to help with like low power consumption overclocks?  If so, buahahahahha, I might have to disable a few cores for a bit   Should be interesting.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey full
> 
> look!!! your fav mem came out in ddr3
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/73241/Le...r_DDR3_Memory_for_Enthusiasts_and_Gamers.html


Haha smart ass lol... they can keep it!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> You gotta love water cooling and having your components in the ambient outside of a case hehe, check it out


ha wait a few weeks and ill post below 15c lol..... its getting cold here..


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kei, let me ask you.  Bringing back the low voltage o/c's.  I think with ACC, you can set it to negative settings, isn't that to help with like low power consumption overclocks?  If so, buahahahahha, I might have to disable a few cores for a bit   Should be interesting.


yea CP negative ACC setting is for going the other way for the power misers....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ha wait a few weeks and ill post below 15c lol..... its getting cold here..



I cant wait,  hurry!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yea CP negative ACC setting is for going the other way for the power misers....



thats what I figured.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

woot woot!!!, trust me i'm getting one as soon as they are available in the US


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=204198


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I cant wait,  hurry!!!


window open.... outside temp 10c.... ha just waiting bro lol...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 12, 2008)

ha when it hits -36c and the window open im sure ill be sitting around 22c under full load! 10c at idle but ill post lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yea CP negative ACC setting is for going the other way for the power misers....





fullinfusion said:


> ha when it hits -36c and the window open im sure ill be sitting around 22c under full load! 10c at idle but ill post lol



 you must or I will take different measures.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kei, let me ask you.  Bringing back the low voltage o/c's.  I think with ACC, you can set it to negative settings, isn't that to help with like low power consumption overclocks?  If so, buahahahahha, I might have to disable a few cores for a bit   Should be interesting.



where is this setting @?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> where is this setting @?



in the bios.  You go to CPU configuration and set the acc on and the values can go from -12 to +12 I believe.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> in the bios.  You go to CPU configuration and set the acc on and the values can go from -12 to +12 I believe.



hmmm i thought there was only disabled, auto, and per core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hmmm i thought there was only disabled, auto, and per core



yeah, disabled, auto and per core.  When you enable it, it comes out below.  Then you can set it anywhere from -12 to +12


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kei, let me ask you.  Bringing back the low voltage o/c's.  I think with ACC, you can set it to negative settings, isn't that to help with like low power consumption overclocks?  If so, buahahahahha, I might have to disable a few cores for a bit   Should be interesting.



I don't own a board with ACC yet (waiting for the 45's I think) but that was one of the reasons I want a board with it. I remember reading/hearing that it would help lower voltages just not sure how to do it yet.

Honestly if it works out that's just insane as I'm already very very good with low volt overclocks so I couldn't imagine what ACC may be able to do. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

Kei said:


> I don't own a board with ACC yet (waiting for the 45's I think) but that was one of the reasons I want a board with it. I remember reading/hearing that it would help lower voltages just not sure how to do it yet.
> 
> Honestly if it works out that's just insane as I'm already very very good with low volt overclocks so I couldn't imagine what ACC may be able to do.
> 
> Kei



haha, stay tuned my friend, lets just see what I can do.  However I have a 9950 now, I think they are a bit more volt happy than the 9850 so I don't know if I will be able to go as low, but I will give it a shot and see what I can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

Kei, so far I was able to match your 3.0 GHz @ 1.232v stable.  This is with ACC off.  I will reboot now and turn it on to -2 and see if it allows me to go any lower.  First I will try to go lower with it off until it does not run stable.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

I was able to do a super Pi Run at 1.200v but I got an error in windows.  The same error I got when my 9850 went bad,  However, this time I guess it was just running out of juice hehe, here is the screenie anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2008)

hey Kei, I think you should check out this thread I made.  Not as active as this one ever was, but I'm sure people stop by and check it out.  Maybe you can give me some opinions and or compare to some results you might have had with your 9850.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73298


----------



## Steevo (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking at the new Denib chips it seems they will only work with the new 7XX SB board? If so this is a bunch of shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Looking at the new Denib chips it seems they will only work with the new 7XX SB board? If so this is a bunch of shit.



What board?  790fx?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2008)

not with my new board, should hve waited a week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Steevo said:


> not with my new board, should hve waited a week.



what board you have now, the M3A32?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep. Couldn't wait to get a new box together and bought this right before the T series came out, and now i can't return it. Well, mebey if I helped it die some. But the whole PC is leaving soon to get modded and prittied up.



What is a M3A32 worth for resale if I decide to buy the new board and sell this one? $120 mebey, and take a $60~70 hit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Yep. Couldn't wait to get a new box together and bought this right before the T series came out, and now i can't return it. Well, mebey if I helped it die some. But the whole PC is leaving soon to get modded and prittied up.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a M3A32 worth for resale if I decide to buy the new board and sell this one? $120 mebey, and take a $60~70 hit.



I saw an open box on newegg for $132.  I'm currently selling mine too!  I think somebody locally is going to buy it though.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it really worth the upgrade to the other board? 100-400Mhz is not much when I can get this to 3.4 stable in X86 OS's and just under 3.1Ghz in Vista X64 with tight RAM timings.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 13, 2008)

...my other crucial memory just died. I have no memory in my desktop now. Crucial sucks so bad right not. I cant believe this. 

Fullinfusion, I retract all statements about crucial brand memory that I had conflicts with you about. They really do suck.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh and might I add...they were not overclocked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Is it really worth the upgrade to the other board? 100-400Mhz is not much when I can get this to 3.4 stable in X86 OS's and just under 3.1Ghz in Vista X64 with tight RAM timings.



bro.  I would wait it out until the Deneb comes out.  Then see if they really are compatible or not.  I think they will be just gotta wait.  The M3A32 is such a great board bro.  Lets just wait and see dude.  Right now I would enjoy the board and not waste money getting another one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> ...my other crucial memory just died. I have no memory in my desktop now. Crucial sucks so bad right not. I cant believe this.
> 
> Fullinfusion, I retract all statements about crucial brand memory that I had conflicts with you about. They really do suck.



damn dude, thats not good.  What are you using now?


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, thats not good.  What are you using now?



My lappy that I use for school. ASUS M50VM. Its quite powerful. 

Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26Ghz
4GB DDR2 800MHz (2GBx2)
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS 1GB
250GB HD

actually, heres a link to every little thing my lappy has cause there is way too much to list here

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=5&l2=132&l3=672&l4=0&model=2383&modelmenu=2


its the complete opposite of my desktop being AMD and ATI, heh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> My lappy that I use for school. ASUS M50VM. Its quite powerful.
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26Ghz
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz (2GBx2)
> ...





haha, it look slike one heck of a lappy dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2008)

So far here is the best with my 9850BE and my 9950BE, still working on the 9950 so give me some time.  however notice the voltage it took to run 3.55GHz on the 9850, and look at the voltage it took to run my 9950 at 3.4 GHz, I miss my 9850 just for that:


9950 @ 3.45 GHz




9850 @ 3.55 GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> ...my other crucial memory just died. I have no memory in my desktop now. Crucial sucks so bad right not. I cant believe this.
> 
> Fullinfusion, I retract all statements about crucial brand memory that I had conflicts with you about. They really do suck.


Haha no worries mate.... did ya have a fan blowing on them?... and did ya keep them on 1T settings?

i run 4.4.4.12.20 T2 2.20v @ 900mhz 4.4.3 wont work... 4.4.4.10 works sometimes... but i found having a nice and high... say 2400ish NB freq and lower NB link makes these tracers run not to bad at all....


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> in the bios.  You go to CPU configuration and set the acc on and the values can go from -12 to +12 I believe.



but what does it all mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> but what does it all mean?



I believe its answered in the other thread. Let us know if you have more understanding of it now.

Look server I don't think anybody knows exactly what it is.  I know my 9850 was stable with my M3A32 (no acc since its a SB600), up to about 3.2-3.25GHz.  After that no matter what I did it was not stable.  So When i got the M3A79 I set ACC at +2.  It automatically allowed me to go stable up to 3.4 GHz.  I was getting good stability at 3.5 GHz, but not 100%.  Before I was able to it took a dump on me, but I was feeding the HT voltage 1.5v!!!!  (full I know you warned me dude, should've listened)


I would set it at +2 and go from there, its a world of a difference.  Keep us updated please, thanks.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe its answered in the other thread. Let us know if you have more understanding of it now.
> 
> Look server I don't think anybody knows exactly what it is.  I know my 9850 was stable with my M3A32 (no acc since its a SB600), up to about 3.2-3.25GHz.  After that no matter what I did it was not stable.  So When i got the M3A79 I set ACC at +2.  It automatically allowed me to go stable up to 3.4 GHz.  I was getting good stability at 3.5 GHz, but not 100%.  Before I was able to it took a dump on me, but I was feeding the HT voltage 1.5v!!!!  (full I know you warned me dude, should've listened)
> 
> ...



ok so i set it to +2 and ht volts at 1.26 gonnna run prime for a bit...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> ok so i set it to +2 and ht volts at 1.26 gonnna run prime for a bit...



  what are you clocked at now???


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok so stop me if I'm wrong but theoretically the the higher you set the ACC the higher you should be able to oc, am I right, Because right now I have mine set to +8%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok so stop me if I'm wrong but theoretically the the higher you set the ACC the higher you should be able to oc, am I right, Because right now I have mine set to +8%



yes, but for example, I cant boot at anything higher than +4, I get a BSOD, I will try to go +2 first, if its not stable try +4 and so on.  one setting at a time until you get where you wanna get.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes, but for example, I cant boot at anything higher than +4, I get a BSOD, I will try to go +2 first, if its not stable try +4 and so on.  one setting at a time until you get where you wanna get.



Well I had it on +4 for a while and i seemed to be topping out at around 2950mhz so i set it to +8, maybe im just not using enough gigawats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Well I had it on +4 for a while and i seemed to be topping out at around 2950mhz so i set it to +8, maybe im just not using enough gigawats



try it out now at +8, see if you can go further.  How much voltage you feeding the chip itself now?  I was able to do stable 3.4 GHz @ 1.456v on my 9850 with acc on +2.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

well 2900mhz was at +4 and 1.33v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well 2900mhz was at +4 and 1.33v



By AOD, why don't you just try setting your CPU Voltage at 1.45v.  THen once you hit apply, start raising the bus a few MHz at a time.  I'm sure you can go higher.  don't be scared to give it voltage dude, 1.45v is totally fine.  my 9950 has gone though 1.63v and here it is.

Plus you are watercooled right?  If so, no worries bro.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> By AOD, why don't you just try setting your CPU Voltage at 1.45v.  THen once you hit apply, start raising the bus a few MHz at a time.  I'm sure you can go higher.  don't be scared to give it voltage dude, 1.45v is totally fine.  my 9950 has gone though 1.63v and here it is.
> 
> Plus you are watercooled right?  If so, no worries bro.



Wowzers! that's allot of volts. Thing is my ambient temps suck majorly right now but once its gets cooler I can open the window and temps will be lot better, but i shall indeed try 1.45! thanks!

And yes I am water cooled!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Wowzers! that's allot of volts. Thing is my ambient temps suck majorly right now but once its gets cooler I can open the window and temps will be lot better, but i shall indeed try 1.45! thanks!
> 
> And yes I am water cooled!



Right now I am running 1.52v at 3.4 Ghz on my 9950, just did a 32m super pi run and my max was 42ºc, so you'll be fine.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sure thing CP, I'm just waiting on my ambient temps to get a lil better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Sure thing CP, I'm just waiting on my ambient temps to get a lil better.



cool, when you are going to try 1.45v, try to put acc back on +2 and then go up accordingly.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, when you are going to try 1.45v, try to put acc back on +2 and then go up accordingly.



Ok thanks man, will do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok thanks man, will do.


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are you clocked at now???



245x13.5@1.392
whoooooo hoooo <1.4v


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 245x13.5@1.392
> whoooooo hoooo <1.4v


dude!! i didnt know your using xms memory... i had such great luck using them.... try 4.4.4.10.14 @ 2.0v... even at your current mhz they'll (should) run with no problems SM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> 245x13.5@1.392
> whoooooo hoooo <1.4v



great job server, I think I will give back my 9950 and get another 9850, these things are volt hoggers, christ!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> great job server, I think I will give back my 9950 and get another 9850, these things are volt hoggers, christ!!!




wanna trade?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> wanna trade?



you got PM


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got PM



so do u!!!
lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> so do u!!!
> lol



hahaha, and now you again!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Guys I think I figured out why my clock is so limited by my motherboard than most. Its just a guess, but I think its because I have RAID 0 setup using the SB, instead of it being done from the Marvell CHIP. I did this cause supposidly it would be faster. 

You guys think that could be it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys I think I figured out why my clock is so limited by my motherboard than most. Its just a guess, but I think its because I have RAID 0 setup using the SB, instead of it being done from the Marvell CHIP. I did this cause supposidly it would be faster.
> 
> You guys think that could be it?



can you try switching and then trying your o/c again?  That would def. get you out of the doubt, how does that sound to you?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> can you try switching and then trying your o/c again?  That would def. get you out of the doubt, how does that sound to you?



Yeah but that would mean a reformatt, which I might do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah but that would mean a reformatt, which I might do.



I would read up first before doing it, it might not have an effect.  What do you think?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would read up first before doing it, it might now have an effect.  What do you think?



What do you mean by effect? Towards what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> What do you mean by effect? Towards what?



SOrry I meant "not have an effect"  I'm saying that even having the raid by the SB might not have to do with why you are limited.  Thats why I suggested to just look it up first and see what other people have to think before going and reformatting and doing all you will have to do to get them working on the Marvell Chip.

Get me now?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> SOrry I meant "not have an effect"  I'm saying that even having the raid by the SB might not have to do with why you are limited.  Thats why I suggested to just look it up first and see what other people have to think before going and reformatting and doing all you will have to do to get them working on the Marvell Chip.
> 
> Get me now?



Yeah sorry. Well I did try googleing but I found nothing... as of yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah sorry. Well I did try googleing but I found nothing... as of yet.



Try making a new thread about it, maybe more people will see it and chime in


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 16, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> dude!! i didnt know your using xms memory... i had such great luck using them.... try 4.4.4.10.14 @ 2.0v... even at your current mhz they'll (should) run with no problems SM



been using the xms since i gave away the crapcials (crucials)


----------



## sinister_steve (Oct 16, 2008)

*4850 cf bios settings?*

Hi all I put the new bios 1203 in my m3a32-mvp deluxe and now in the ccc it sais im running at 8x 2.0 ...and I allso instaled the new ccc drivers for my 4850,s in cf and when I plau etqw it freezes up and I cant even ctrl+alt+del out and have to shut down ..So can you guys please help me out again..Thanks..Steve


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> Hi all I put the new bios 1203 in my m3a32-mvp deluxe and now in the ccc it sais im running at 8x 2.0 ...and I allso instaled the new ccc drivers for my 4850,s in cf and when I plau etqw it freezes up and I cant even ctrl+alt+del out and have to shut down ..So can you guys please help me out again..Thanks..Steve



You should probablly ask in a better suited thread.  This thread is about 9850BE low voltage overclocking and has nothing to do with your problem.  Go into your bios and start switching around the GFX2 settings untill you get something that works.  You will probablly need to do a driver re-install.  Follow this method:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah sorry. Well I did try googleing but I found nothing... as of yet.


you know Aphex i didnt wanna say but one thing i seen from your screenies is in the bios you have under ADVANCED- HYPER TRANSPORT CONFIGURATION.

you have some enabled... why?
Isochronous Flow-control mode Disabled
HT link tristate Disabled
UnitID clumping Disabled
2x LCLK Mode disabled

i wouldn't mess around with those settings... leave them all Disabled and try under the TAB Memory Configuration (Advanced) option...
changing the Channel Interleaving to (20:16,9)
that will help loosen up the memory a tad to stabilize your clock..
good luck mate


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 18, 2008)

Hyper Transport Configuration
..Isochronous Flow-Control Mode [Enabled] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables * see footnotes
..HT Link Tristate [CAD/CTL/CLK] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables * see footnotes
..UnitID Clumping [UnitID 2/3&B/C] or [Disabled] if not used in conjunction with the other variables * see footnotes
..2xLCLK Mode [Disabled]

Isochronous Flow-Control Mode: This has to do with how information is passed between the CPU, the GPU and the RAM along the NorthBridge. It has been a part of the BIOS for HT since AGP 8X, but the option to enable or disable it is a fairly recent addition. When this option is enabled, it assigns the information a number, in the order it was received. Each bit of information is then processed in that order along the route. In toher words, there is no loss of information, but the processing in this orderly manner has drawbacks. If you choose to enable this feature, you will also need to enable UnitID Clumping and then under PCI-E COnfiguraiton and the NB-SB section of the BIOS, VC1 needs to be enabled as well.

Taken from Psyclone's post here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66146&highlight=9850+overclock

Its only effect to any real extent when combined with other settings. In any case, its not going to effect overclocking or underclocking. Its just settings to help with loss of data. Hope this helps. =]


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks fusion, but it's really not effecting anything. Besides I already tried with it off, but your RAM suggestion I will try. I'm still waiting for the right moment to reformat and use Marvell for RAID 0 to see if thats whats holding me back.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2008)

Well guys I've just bought the ASUS M3A79-T.

The moment of truth unveils its self on its arrival in approximately 3 days. Is it my CPU or was it my Mother Board that was holding me back this WHOLE TIME?.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well guys I've just bought the ASUS M3A79-T.
> 
> The moment of truth unveils its self on its arrival in approximately 3 days. Is it my CPU or was it my Mother Board that was holding me back this WHOLE TIME?.






Dude thats great, can't wait to see the results.  You'll be in love with the board and how well it performs.  Keep us updated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, here are some results with the new RAM.  I wish I had this RAM back when I had my 9850, def. would have claimed the 2nd fastest time on HWbot as well.

Old Super Talent RAM @ DDR2 1066 2.1v 5-6-6-20




New Tracers at 1066 5-5-15-20




Just switching RAM was about .3 off a super pi run.  But keep in mind that my super talent ram at 1066 caused some stability issues that are now gone with the new RAM.  Here is my best so far, Tracers at 4-4-4-12 2.2v,  Set to DDR2 800 to allow some room for overclocking.

Best at 3.26 GHz, gotta try at 3.4 GHz and see


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2008)

Are those the 1066 mhz ones or the 800 mhz?

Also I have my tracers (PC6400) at 1070 5-5-5 and I get 27 seconds at 2.8 ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Are those the 1066 mhz ones or the 800 mhz?
> 
> Also I have my tracers (PC6400) at 1070 5-5-5 and I get 27 seconds at 2.8 ghz.



1066


----------



## mime_fx (Oct 22, 2008)

2x 1024 Crucial Ballistix 1066 Tracers @1146MHz 5-5-5-15-22 T2 2.3v
 +CORSAIR DOMINATOR AIRFLOW FAN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> 2x 1024 Crucial Ballistix 1066 Tracers @1146MHz 5-5-5-15-22 T2 2.3v
> +CORSAIR DOMINATOR AIRFLOW FAN



nice, have you tried going a bit higher?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey do you guys think you can post the P/N for yalls Phenom 9850's?

I want to see if anyone has the same one as me to see how it should clock.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

is it on the box?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey do you guys think you can post the P/N for yalls Phenom 9850's?
> 
> I want to see if anyone has the same one as me to see how it should clock.



the stepping is what you would need to know, unfortunately I still have mine, but its lapped so I have no way of knowing my stepping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> is it on the box?



it is on the actual CPU, you will have to take off the heatsink or waterblock, and clean it to see the stepping.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> it is on the actual CPU, you will have to take off the heatsink or waterblock, and clean it to see the stepping.



yeah um no... kthxbye!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang I was just hoping that someone already recorded it. 

Can anyone lead me to a place where I can fine the average clock for each CPU batch or whatever.

Actually are you sure its the stepping. Cause if you open up CPUz it will tell you the stepping.

Mine is actually 3, at least thats what CPUz says. What does CPUz say for yall?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dang I was just hoping that someone already recorded it.
> 
> Can anyone lead me to a place where I can fine the average clock for each CPU batch or whatever.
> 
> ...



you want to look at the revision of the stepping





there is mine DR-B3

I think all 9850s will have the same stepping, B3


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> you want to look at the revision of the stepping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thanks, but thats why I need the part number. Oh well, I'll just look at mine when I install my new motherboard tomorrow and google it.

Or if it finally overclocks well with this MB, then I really don't care.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah thanks, but thats why I need the part number. Oh well, I'll just look at mine when I install my new motherboard tomorrow and google it.
> 
> Or if it finally overclocks well with this MB, then I really don't care.



good idea...I actually need to reapply my TIM so I might be able to get that for you...
I bought mine early on when they first came out though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dang I was just hoping that someone already recorded it.
> 
> Can anyone lead me to a place where I can fine the average clock for each CPU batch or whatever.
> 
> ...



its different, thats just like the revision.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

here you go Aphex


JAAFB 0811 CP*W (can't tell what that second to last letter is, but:

JAAFB 0811 CPAW = good overclocker, low voltage to get to 2.9GHz (1.34V)
JAAFB 0811 CPBW = poor overclocker, high voltage to get to 2.7GHz + (1.42V)
JAAFB 0811 CPFW = good overclocker, low voltage to get to 3.0GHz + (1.32V)
JAAFB 0811 CPHW = (no recorded overclock yet)
JAAFB 0811 CPLW = (no recorded overclock yet)
JAAFB 0811 CPMW = decent overclocker, medium voltage to get to 2.9GHz + (1.4V)
JAAFB 0811 CPNW = (no recorded overclock yet)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go Aphex
> 
> 
> JAAFB 0811 CP*W (can't tell what that second to last letter is, but:
> ...



WOW thanks, where didyou find out all that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> WOW thanks, where didyou find out all that.



in this very same thread we are posting in right now 

Page 94, and on page 90 there is a really good guide to overclocking the Phenoms written by Psychlone.  I suggest you check it out if you haven't.  I can't explain how much it helped me understand things, great post!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> good idea...I actually need to reapply my TIM so I might be able to get that for you...
> I bought mine early on when they first came out though.


jbunch looooooooove your avatar mate!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

You know guys I've had CPU Tweak on every clock I've tried to test and I just read that for xx50 users it should be off.

Think that played a big role in my OVerclocking Issues? I'ma go turn it off now lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You know guys I've had CPU Tweak on every clock I've tried to test and I just read that for xx50 users it should be off.
> 
> Think that played a big role in my OVerclocking Issues? I'ma go turn it off now lol.



try it off and see how it goes.

I had a member over on the XS forums tell me he runs his 9850 with it on, says it helps him with High clocks.  I am going to try this out for the heck of it, if not I will just turn it back off.  I'll give you some feedback later though.  Let me know how it goes when you disable it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> jbunch looooooooove your avatar mate!!!


Thanks! 


Chicken Patty said:


> try it off and see how it goes.
> 
> I had a member over on the XS forums tell me he runs his 9850 with it on, says it helps him with High clocks.  I am going to try this out for the heck of it, if not I will just turn it back off.  I'll give you some feedback later though.  Let me know how it goes when you disable it.



I might try that as well, see what happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I might try that as well, see what happens.



cool, give us your feedback as well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

you bet, ha I keep telling my self I'm going to oc this thing, I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I might try that as well, see what happens.


hey man what kind of numbers you running on that 4870x2 man?
i was just thinking if its really mush faster than what im using rite now?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> hey man what kind of numbers you running on that 4870x2 man?
> i was just thinking if its really mush faster than what im using rite now?



well i get P11447 on Vantage, 15152 on 3d06 and round 10k on pcmark05

If I could get my phenom to +3Ghz it would help my scores allot.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

Well It didn't seem to help much... I tried going to 2.9 with it off same volts as 2.8 and it faild to boot at the loading bar. Then I went back to lower ram divider to 800 Mhz and when I rebooted my computer no Post. Still no post and so I am on another computer. To lazy to reset Cmos, plus I though that I shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well It didn't seem to help much... I tried going to 2.9 with it off same volts as 2.8 and it faild to boot at the loading bar. Then I went back to lower ram divider to 800 Mhz and when I rebooted my computer no Post. Still no post and so I am on another computer. To lazy to reset Cmos, plus I though that I shouldn't have to do that.



thanks bro, looks like cpu tweak wasnt the cause of that.  Bro if by any chance you just got a chip that doesnt clock good, the denebs are almost here.  Grab one of those when they are released, thats what I am doing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro, looks like cpu tweak wasnt the cause of that.  Bro if by any chance you just got a chip that doesnt clock good, the denebs are almost here.  Grab one of those when they are released, thats what I am doing.



Will the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe do fine with the Denebs or will I need a new board, cause I just bought this, which by the way I get tomorrow.

I'll see if the new board helps me out, if not, then I think I'll buy the new 9950, make an another rig with the Old M3A and 9850 and wait for the Denebs.

I have an interview with this lady for Geek Squad at Best Buy... I know I got the job but its not offical yet. Man I can't wait to start making some money. Then I can make the Kick ass rig I dream of making.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Will the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe do fine with the Denebs or will I need a new board, cause I just bought this, which by the way I get tomorrow.
> 
> I'll see if the new board helps me out, if not, then I think I'll buy the new 9950, make an another rig with the Old M3A and 9850 and wait for the Denebs.
> 
> I have an interview with this lady for Geek Squad at Best Buy... I know I got the job but its not offical yet. Man I can't wait to start making some money. Then I can make the Kick ass rig I dream of making.



Bro I think Denebs will be fine on these boards.

and the board will help you a lot to overclock by the way.

I can't work for geeksquad, I'll try to watercool all of the customers computers hehehehehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

> Will the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe do fine with the Denebs or will I need a new board, cause I just bought this, which by the way I get tomorrow.



Check this out Aphex, these tests on the deneb were done with the current MSI board we have for our Phenoms now.  So thats good news.

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-6100-view-AMD-45NM-deneb-benchmarks.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/9814/amd_phenom_x4_45nm_deneb_caught_in_the_wild/index.html

check this review out, look at the super pi runs compared to ours in this thread.  The denebs seem like they are going to be some fast chips.  Just to say, they have three times more Cache than our Current 9850-9950 Phenoms


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

3.4Ghz sweetness!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

GRR! just when I thought i was stable at 2950Mhz I get blue screen as soon as 3d06 finished! I didn't even get to see my score! it was about to pop up and then bam BSOD Ram might need more volts though, it was running at 540Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.16v. man that things was going strong too. i know I would have broke my old 3d06 record. OCing this phenom really lets the 4870X2 run at its full potential.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> GRR! just when I thought i was stable at 2950Mhz I get blue screen as soon as 3d06 finished! I didn't even get to see my score! it was about to pop up and then bam BSOD Ram might need more volts though, it was running at 540Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.16v. man that things was going strong too. i know I would have broke my old 3d06 record. OCing this phenom really lets the 4870X2 run at its full potential.



yeah bro that card is limited by the low clocks of the phenom.  thats why quad core intel guys get really high scores with those cards, freaking doing  over 4.0 Ghz all day.  Really lets the card stretch its legs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Just installed the M3A79-T and installing Windows Vista SP x64. I was afraid that the borad would not work because when I took it out of the box a small little capacitor fell off out of nowhere. I don't know if it came from, the board or not but its working fine.

Once its done installing I'm going to OC it and see how it does or what BSOD I get. If I get the same crap with this board "Clock Interrupt" then I'm going to try one last thing before ditching this CPU, that is install 32 bit Windows Vista and see if that helps.

By the way my CPU is JAAFB AA 0810GPBW its not even on that list you posted lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

This guy on this forum has the same exact CPU as me and has got it to 3.3Ghz. Maybe there is hope after all.

Name: charged3800z24
CPU:   JAAFB AA 0810GPBW 

http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=60786


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

well good luck with your OCing looks like mine topped out at 2900mhz :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just installed the M3A79-T and installing Windows Vista SP x64. I was afraid that the borad would not work because when I took it out of the box a small little capacitor fell off out of nowhere. I don't know if it came from, the board or not but its working fine.
> 
> Once its done installing I'm going to OC it and see how it does or what BSOD I get. If I get the same crap with this board "Clock Interrupt" then I'm going to try one last thing before ditching this CPU, that is install 32 bit Windows Vista and see if that helps.
> 
> By the way my CPU is JAAFB AA 0810GPBW its not even on that list you posted lol.



great bro, can't wait to see what results you get.  About the capacitor, dude I have no idea, if its working its working.  See if there is any missing.


Well that list was posted by a member here who had experience with each one, so thats why its not there.  But hey I tried


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Well while advancing my clock to 2.9 I encountered the dreaded Clock Interrupt BSOD twice but I have now managed to boot on the lowest Voltage to highest clock I have ever managed to succeed.







Been stable now for 10 min through normal windows use...

All I had to do was enable ACC +2%

Can anyone tell me more about ACC and what settings it should be on, like "All COres' and what precentage? Gonna get vantage and start benching.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well while advancing my clock to 2.9 I encountered the dreaded Clock Interrupt BSOD twice but I have now managed to boot on the lowest Voltage to highest clock I have ever managed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here read this Aphex http://www.nordichardware.com/news,7982.html
SB750 and Advanced Clock Calibration unlocks higher Phenom frequencies | NordicHardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well while advancing my clock to 2.9 I encountered the dreaded Clock Interrupt BSOD twice but I have now managed to boot on the lowest Voltage to highest clock I have ever managed to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey congrats on that bro.

My 9850 only needed a +2 acc setting on all cores to be stable up to 3.5 GHz.  However not all chips are the same.  If you cannot get it stable a +2, try +4 and so on.  Keep an eye on your voltage at load though as I notice ACC messes around with it under load, not much though.

THere is a member here whos 9850 has one core that is weaker than the rest, therefore he runs acc at +2 on three cores, and +10 on just the weak one to help it be stable.

So just play with it until you get the sweet spot of it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

ACC +2% OMG this board speaks for its self. I mean I was not able to boot into windows on 3Ghz with 1.47 Volts and here I am typing this on 3Ghz with only 1.32 volts. OMG i'm going to faint.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> ACC +2% OMG this board speaks for its self. I mean I was not able to boot into windows on 3Ghz with 1.47 Volts and here I am typing this on 3Ghz with only 1.32 volts. OMG i'm going to faint.



So, was it worth it or what?

I said the same thing when I got mine.  My 9850 would only do about 3.2 GHz stable on my old board.  I put this board in and it did 3.6 Ghz without a damn complaint.  The board to me is the best outthere period.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> So, was it worth it or what?
> 
> I said the same thing when I got mine.  My 9850 would only do about 3.2 GHz stable on my old board.  I put this board in and it did 3.6 Ghz without a damn complaint.  The board to me is the best outthere period.



Sure was. 3.1 and installing Far Cry 2... Vantage downloading. Although windows was lagging during boot up, seemed liked it wanted to lockup, but still going strong with the install.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sure was. 3.1 and installing Far Cry 2... Vantage downloading. Although windows was lagging during boot up, seemed liked it wanted to lockup, but still going strong with the install.


Sweet man... im so happy your getting awsome great results now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sure was. 3.1 and installing Far Cry 2... Vantage downloading. Although windows was lagging during boot up, seemed liked it wanted to lockup, but still going strong with the install.



my windows lags a bit during boot up, don't know why, but thats even at default settings.

But if it booted and hasn't crashed since, you're good so far mate


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok at 3.2Ghz, just trying to stabilize it.

I have a question, is it better to have a higher HT or worse performance wise and OCing wise.

I have brought mine up from 2.0GHz to 2.4GHz under the impression it'll help with overclocking.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

Vantage 






Crashed right after though lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

aphex vantage score for the cpu seems about right, I remember getting a little higher, but I was at 3.3 Ghz though.  So thats ok.

However actually a higher HT link is not good for stable o/c's.  Lowering it a bit helps to stabalize clocks, however performance is hurt a bit, but not much, sometimes not even noticeable.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2008)

*New to this Forum*

Hi all, 

I'm new to this forum and fairly new to building computers. I built my first comp. 2 years ago from spare parts I found for cheap and was quite satisfied with my accomplishments. However, this computer is seeing it's last days. 

I have since ordered and paying off a new system and I thought I could use some of your expertise in tweaking it. I've seen screenshots of the BIOS utility and though it's awesome that it's jumperless and easy to use, there are other OC settings for the RAM, HT etc.. and voltage settings that seem a bit daunting to me. I also felt it would be good to post here as the system I'm building is based on the AMD Phenom 9850BE. I will be picking up all the parts on December 12th and I'm really stoked for that day!!! I'll list the system parts below....my budget is max out so some of them will need future upgrade but any comments and help would be greatly appreciated...looking forward to learning! Cheers.

Here's the system I'm getting ready to Build:

AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe 
Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX
Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF
ATI Radeon HD3870 GDDR4 x 1 (for now)
WD 320Gb 7200Rpm 16Mb Cache Sata2
LG Sata Lightscribe Black SuperMulti 22x DVD±RW Dual Layer Drive
LG 22in W2242TQ Black Wide Screen 2ms 8000:1 1680x1050 LCD
Thermaltake Wings RS100 Piano Black
OCZ 600Watt GameXStream SLI Atx

The case comes with a rear 120mm chassis fan and I am going to put a bluelit 120mm in the front (which will make the case look cool in dim light) and considering active cooling for the memory and Mobo too, I think that would be sufficient cooling. Should be sweeeeet!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and fairly new to building computers. I built my first comp. 2 years ago from spare parts I found for cheap and was quite satisfied with my accomplishments. However, this computer is seeing it's last days.
> 
> ...



The only thing I would think twice about would be the motherboard and GPU, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
That board is cheaper and will yield better overclocking than the M3A32 
Also take a look at the 4850s, they perform on par with the 3870X2 in most cases. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...tion=4850&name=Desktop Graphics / Video Cards

Oh and welcome to TPU!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 27, 2008)

I've really been thinking about sanding the damn IHS off my Phenom.  I have lapped it and checked my Vendetta 2 for flatness but still see the temps spike up to around 60 Celcius with my current OC.  Speaking of the current OC I had to turn it down to 2.7 cause all of a sudden 2.8Ghz just isn't stable, even @ 1.45v.  I have extra IHS's laying around so do any of you advice to go through with sanding it?


----------



## mime_fx (Oct 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice, have you tried going a bit higher?


220X14 1.38Vcore 3080GHz
1173 5-5-5-15 2.3V


----------



## mime_fx (Oct 27, 2008)

*Bios*

Is 1203 BIOS for M3A32-MVP Deluxe/Wifi-AP better than  	1102 BIOS?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> Is 1203 BIOS for M3A32-MVP Deluxe/Wifi-AP better than  	1102 BIOS?



1203 bios worked great for me, It also helps out with stability at higher clocks I believe.  I think it was the best BIOS released so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and fairly new to building computers. I built my first comp. 2 years ago from spare parts I found for cheap and was quite satisfied with my accomplishments. However, this computer is seeing it's last days.
> 
> ...





Welcome aboard Chaotic man hehe.  Glad to see another member join the AMD world here in TPU.  To start off, I will really consider what Jbunch said.  Get the M3A79-T instead of the M3A32.  I have both right now, and I upgraded to the M3A79 because it is a much much better board.  The overclocking capabilities are sooo much better as the M3A32 suffered from a weak PWM.

The video card I will also get a 4850 overall its a bit slower than a 3870x2, but its a much more efficient and cheaper card.

You're build seems very good, solid, but what I just said and jbunch said are the two points I would like to change.

Start reading this guide in this same thread, as it will help you understand a lot of things for overclocking the Phenoms.  Enjoy, and happy reading :tOast:

Post # 2244

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746&page=90


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes to TPU jbunch07 and Chicken Patty. I will take your recommendations seriously and do some research on the M3A79-T and the 4850. I have done a bit so far and I like the SB750 on it as opposed to the SB600 on the M3A32-MVP. I guess more expensive is not always better. I just hope that they will be able to change my order if I decide to go with it.

I will read this thread and pick up as much as I can and research what I don't understand. Thanks again for the support and welcomes. I'll post again when I get the parts and put it together!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks for the welcomes to TPU jbunch07 and Chicken Patty. I will take your recommendations seriously and do some research on the M3A72-T and the 4850. I have done a bit so far and I like the SB750 on it as opposed to the SB600 on the M3A32-MVP. I guess more expensive is not always better. I just hope that they will be able to change my order if I decide to go with it.
> 
> I will read this thread and pick up as much as I can and research what I don't understand. Thanks again for the support and welcomes. I'll post again when I get the parts and put it together!




no problem buddy, thats what we are here for.  by the way its M3A79-T, don't want you sounding like you don't know what you are talking to the sales rep hehe.

keep us posted on your progress :toast;


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Post # 2244
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746&page=90



Awesome!! This should keep me quiet until December 12th...LMAO!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> This guy on this forum has the same exact CPU as me and has got it to 3.3Ghz. Maybe there is hope after all.
> 
> Name: charged3800z24
> CPU:   JAAFB AA 0810GPBW
> ...




hey thats my stepping!

i run 3.3 24/7

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=432118


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Very nice servermonkey. Whats your ACC set at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Awesome!! This should keep me quiet until December 12th...LMAO!!!



hahaha, we'll be here bro, check in often, you'll find interesting stuff in these threads.  Feel free to look over my "9950 overclocking Thread".  Its got lots of valuable info and could help overclocking your 9850 as they are the same chip literally.  It even has comparisons of my Phenom running on two cores and four cores 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73298


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey Very nice servermonkey. Whats your ACC set at?



+4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

hey server, nice clock dude, this chip I have now does 3.2 GHz stable i havent tweaked the 3.3 GHz daily setting yet, but i have a hard time doing so, takes too much voltage (140w) so for daily use it just gives higher temps for only 100Mhz.

Server have you tried enabling CPU Tweak in the BIOS?  It does a heck of a difference.  Knocked off like 1/2 second in super pi for me, but it does increase temps by a considerable amount though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> +4



have you tried to see if it is stable at +2??


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> have you tried to see if it is stable at +2??





Chicken Patty said:


> hey server, nice clock dude, this chip I have now does 3.2 GHz stable i havent tweaked the 3.3 GHz daily setting yet, but i have a hard time doing so, takes too much voltage (140w) so for daily use it just gives higher temps for only 100Mhz.
> 
> Server have you tried enabling CPU Tweak in the BIOS?  It does a heck of a difference.  Knocked off like 1/2 second in super pi for me, but it does increase temps by a considerable amount though



cpu tweak is on...when it isnt the cpu goes < 30c

i did +2 but that was only stable for 3-4 days
+4 hasnt froze or crashed yet (since the 15th I think)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> cpu tweak is on...when it isnt the cpu goes < 30c
> 
> i did +2 but that was only stable for 3-4 days
> +4 hasnt froze or crashed yet (since the 15th I think)



cool, thanks.  Just wondering.  I was able to have mine stable for a couple of days at 3.3 Ghz at +2, until I did that 3.6Ghz run, then 3.65Ghz and crashed before I can validate or anything.  Then the CPU started to give problems after that until it was almost dead.  Giving erros.   3.6 GHz @ 1.456v, gotta love that ,


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard Chaotic man hehe.  Glad to see another member join the AMD world here in TPU.  To start off, I will really consider what Jbunch said.  Get the M3A79-T instead of the M3A32.  I have both right now, and I upgraded to the M3A79 because it is a much much better board.  The overclocking capabilities are sooo much better as the M3A32 suffered from a weak PWM.
> 
> The video card I will also get a 4850 overall its a bit slower than a 3870x2, but its a much more efficient and cheaper card.
> 
> ...



Okay, So I did research the differences between the M3A32 MVP and M3A79-T and while in the US the latter may be cheaper, here in Canada the price is comparable to the M3A32 MVP Deluxe if not more expensive as distributors must import it because ASUS Canada does not carry it...yet.

I also found a review where they tested the M3A79-T with the Phenom 9950BE http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/reviews/66/10555-asus-m3a79-t-deluxe and noticed there is better performance with this board. However, even the M3A32MVP would be a huuuuuge step up from my current setup and achieving 2.8-3.0 OC would make me smile  . Not to mention the computer store I placed my order at already got the MoBo for me from their distributors so I might even face a restocking fee!  LOL I'll make sure to get the 1203 BIOS Version if it's not the one out of the box.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, So I did research the differences between the M3A32 MVP and M3A79-T and while in the US the latter may be cheaper, here in Canada the price is comparable to the M3A32 MVP Deluxe if not more expensive as distributors must import it because ASUS Canada does not carry it...yet.
> 
> I also found a review where they tested the M3A79-T with the Phenom 9950BE http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/reviews/66/10555-asus-m3a79-t-deluxe and noticed there is better performance with this board. However, even the M3A32MVP would be a huuuuuge step up from my current setup and achieving 2.8-3.0 OC would make me smile  . Not to mention the computer store I placed my order at already got the MoBo for me from their distributors so I might even face a restocking fee!  LOL I'll make sure to get the 1203 BIOS Version if it's not the one out of the box.



Hey man let me put it this way for ya.

With the M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wireless Edition I achieved 2.8Ghz with 1.43 Volts MAX

With the M3A79-T Deluxe 3.1 with 1.4 Volts.... and currently stabilizing 3.2 

All in all its better. Better performing, better costing. But hey what ever pleases you.

And Greets man, Welcome to the Forum


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this is looking good so far. More testing tomorrow. Nighty Night.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey man let me put it this way for ya.
> 
> With the M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wireless Edition I achieved 2.8Ghz with 1.43 Volts MAX
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome Aphex! I hear ya and Chicken Patty and jbunch07 but the board is more expensive here in Canada and my budget is maxed out...already working 7 days a week to pay this baby off!! And as I said it will be a fun toy compared to my current system which is actually getting less stable!! Arrrgh! I sure if I played with the FSB Jumpers (what the hell are those?) I might get better than 856Mhz on it but what good would it do in a Ghz world? LMAO. If I only signed up here before ordering!! I'll still ask them though, may be they'll give it to me cheaper...who knows!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, we'll be here bro, check in often, you'll find interesting stuff in these threads.  Feel free to look over my "9950 overclocking Thread".  Its got lots of valuable info and could help overclocking your 9850 as they are the same chip literally.  It even has comparisons of my Phenom running on two cores and four cores
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73298



Cool, Thanks! I bookmarked it. 

Geez you guys are bombarding me with info  hahaha! I love it, I got my homework cut out for me to keep me busy until I get this baby!


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, So I did research the differences between the M3A32 MVP and M3A79-T and while in the US the latter may be cheaper, here in Canada the price is comparable to the M3A32 MVP Deluxe if not more expensive as distributors must import it because ASUS Canada does not carry it...yet.
> 
> I also found a review where they tested the M3A79-T with the Phenom 9950BE http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/reviews/66/10555-asus-m3a79-t-deluxe and noticed there is better performance with this board. However, even the M3A32MVP would be a huuuuuge step up from my current setup and achieving 2.8-3.0 OC would make me smile  . Not to mention the computer store I placed my order at already got the MoBo for me from their distributors so I might even face a restocking fee!  LOL I'll make sure to get the 1203 BIOS Version if it's not the one out of the box.




I think that most if not all m3a79-t owners that had the m3a32-mvp will agree that the m3a79-t is a better mobo.  Dont get me wrong, the m3a32-mvp is an excellent board.  But the m3a79-t has the sb750 and acc.  
i  acc


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> I think that most if not all m3a79-t owners that had the m3a32-mvp will agree that the m3a79-t is a better mobo.  Dont get me wrong, the m3a32-mvp is an excellent board.  But the m3a79-t has the sb750 and acc.
> i  acc



So do you mean the M3A32MVP doesn't have ACC capabilities? I mean the bios utilities looked almost identical, maybe I missed something somewhere!  I'm still going to call the store today and see if they'll swap boards for me at no extra cost though.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Server monkey,I have both boards running with 2 phenom 9950BE`s and the M3A79-T run a higher overclock and is more faster and stable.

M3a32-MVP Wifi Deluxe = 3.1 gig does 3.2 also
M3A79-t Deluxe =3.4 stable ............


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So do you mean the M3A32MVP doesn't have ACC capabilities? I mean the bios utilities looked almost identical, maybe I missed something somewhere!  I'm still going to call the store today and see if they'll swap boards for me at no extra cost though.



the M3A32MVP has the sb600 and no acc.  The m3a79-t comes w/ the sb750 and acc.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So do you mean the M3A32MVP doesn't have ACC capabilities? I mean the bios utilities looked almost identical, maybe I missed something somewhere!  I'm still going to call the store today and see if they'll swap boards for me at no extra cost though.



Yep it has to do with the extra 3 pins on the Phenom that the SB600 does not support.Where as the SB 750 has those extra pins.Witch is the ACC support.

Say ChaoticAtmosphere do you have a Canada Computers store near you ....link

http://www.canadacomputers.com/

Yep you have one in London. I am in Cobourg just east of Ajax.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yep it has to do with the extra 3 pins on the Phenom that the SB600 does not support.Where as the SB 750 has those extra pins.Witch is the ACC support.



Darn you guys!! LOL. Okay, you've all convinced me!! Chicken Patty, jbunch, Aphex ServerMonkey, H82.....All of you!! You've convinced me...lol. I'm going to make the switch...lol...I know I know, as I learn more, and gain the experience I'll be happy y'all convinced me!!   I'm calling my computer vendor to make the switch today....(I'm so sure they're going to tack on a restocking fee, ugh!!  )


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2008)

okay...i'm off to work...thanks for all the help and have a good one!!


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> okay...i'm off to work...thanks for all the help and have a good one!!



off too work? lol i should prolly goto bed now....its 4 am


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, So I did research the differences between the M3A32 MVP and M3A79-T and while in the US the latter may be cheaper, here in Canada the price is comparable to the M3A32 MVP Deluxe if not more expensive as distributors must import it because ASUS Canada does not carry it...yet.
> 
> I also found a review where they tested the M3A79-T with the Phenom 9950BE http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/reviews/66/10555-asus-m3a79-t-deluxe and noticed there is better performance with this board. However, even the M3A32MVP would be a huuuuuge step up from my current setup and achieving 2.8-3.0 OC would make me smile  . Not to mention the computer store I placed my order at already got the MoBo for me from their distributors so I might even face a restocking fee!  LOL I'll make sure to get the 1203 BIOS Version if it's not the one out of the box.




well to be honest, from my experiences, I would pay the re stocking fee heheheh.  Its a huge difference you have no idea.  I saw if for myself so I can tell you first hand.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, So I did research the differences between the M3A32 MVP and M3A79-T and while in the US the latter may be cheaper, here in Canada the price is comparable to the M3A32 MVP Deluxe if not more expensive as distributors must import it because ASUS Canada does not carry it...yet.
> 
> I also found a review where they tested the M3A79-T with the Phenom 9950BE http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/reviews/66/10555-asus-m3a79-t-deluxe and noticed there is better performance with this board. However, even the M3A32MVP would be a huuuuuge step up from my current setup and achieving 2.8-3.0 OC would make me smile  . Not to mention the computer store I placed my order at already got the MoBo for me from their distributors so I might even face a restocking fee!  LOL I'll make sure to get the 1203 BIOS Version if it's not the one out of the box.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Darn you guys!! LOL. Okay, you've all convinced me!! Chicken Patty, jbunch, Aphex ServerMonkey, H82.....All of you!! You've convinced me...lol. I'm going to make the switch...lol...I know I know, as I learn more, and gain the experience I'll be happy y'all convinced me!!   I'm calling my computer vendor to make the switch today....(I'm so sure they're going to tack on a restocking fee, ugh!!  )





there ya go woot woot!!  I have my M3A32 laying around in a box with no use for now.  Know why?

Cuz the M3A79-T is in da house woot woot woot


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> there ya go woot woot!!  I have my M3A32 laying around in a box with no use for now.  Know why?
> 
> Cuz the M3A79-T is in da house woot woot woot


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yep it has to do with the extra 3 pins on the Phenom that the SB600 does not support.Where as the SB 750 has those extra pins.Witch is the ACC support.
> 
> Say ChaoticAtmosphere do you have a Canada Computers store near you ....link
> 
> ...



Hey H82LUZ73, Thanks for the link. Yes they do have a location in London but it's not open yet...and they're hiring! LOL...I might apply...for now I'm doing tech support for Comcast internet (I hate when they're offline with an EMTA!). I already placed my order with Cutting edge computers www.cedgc.com  though and starting paying them cash so the deal is pretty much sealed. But good for future bargaining reference!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Darn you guys!! LOL. Okay, you've all convinced me!! Chicken Patty, jbunch, Aphex ServerMonkey, H82.....All of you!! You've convinced me...lol. I'm going to make the switch...lol...I know I know, as I learn more, and gain the experience I'll be happy y'all convinced me!!   I'm calling my computer vendor to make the switch today....(I'm so sure they're going to tack on a restocking fee, ugh!!  )



Glad we could convince you, I'm sure you will be much happier with that board.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


>



Yeah same here, I want to sell it...

Last one to sell their Asus M3A32-MVP Wireless Deluxe Edition Motherboard is A ROTTEN EGG!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Glad we could convince you, I'm sure you will be much happier with that board.



x2,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah same here, I want to sell it...
> 
> Last one to sell their Asus M3A32-MVP Wireless Deluxe Edition Motherboard is A ROTTEN EGG!!



::osts his M3A32 up on ebay for $10:::


----------



## servermonkey (Oct 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ::osts his M3A32 up on ebay for $10:::



hahahha
i sold mine for a pack of smokes!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, i'll take one of those boards for $10 + shipping.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2008)

hehehe, I've started an M3A32-MVP Liquidation have I...


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is not going to be to far behind your boards.  I had a fukin nightmare with mine this morning.  I saw a few said the 1203 bios was great so I flashed the POS and I couldn't get anything to work and Vista kept stating the winlogon was corrupted.  Drove 7 miles to work to grab the 1202 bios and reflash.  I also had to pull my 4Gbs of OCZ out just to do the flash but I don't understand cause the system was working fine before I flashed.  I always advice to not fix what isn't broken...I guess I learned my own lesson.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Mine is not going to be to far behind your boards.  I had a fukin nightmare with mine this morning.  I saw a few said the 1203 bios was great so I flashed the POS and I couldn't get anything to work and Vista kept stating the winlogon was corrupted.  Drove 7 miles to work to grab the 1202 bios and reflash.  I also had to pull my 4Gbs of OCZ out just to do the flash but I don't understand cause the system was working fine before I flashed.  I always advice to not fix what isn't broken...I guess I learned my own lesson.



Weird, most people flashed to that fine. At least it worked ok for me.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll probably reattempt but right now I'm going to Memtest my ram to make sure there isn't a problem with them.  Man, what I morning it's been already!!  First the new tensioner for my car didn't fit right and then this shit with my system.  I'm just glad I know how to fix them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 29, 2008)

*Done Deal*

Alright, so it's a done deal. My computer dealer is getting me the M3A79-T and putting the M3A32-MVP back on the floor. Depending on how fast it goes they may or may not charge me a restocking fee. Yay! And after seeing kenkickr's cool modding of the CM 690 (which I considered but opted out to trim $$$), I've decided to switch my case from the Thermaltake RS 100 Piano to the Coolermaster CM 690 just because it looks like a wise decision for cooling reasons. Double the price but worth the extra cooling options!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hahahha
> i sold mine for a pack of smokes!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> lol, i'll take one of those boards for $10 + shipping.



great, did I mention shipping is $200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Weird, most people flashed to that fine. At least it worked ok for me.



same here, I had the 1203 with no problem what so ever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright, so it's a done deal. My computer dealer is getting me the M3A79-T and putting the M3A32-MVP back on the floor. Depending on how fast it goes they may or may not charge me a restocking fee. Yay! And after seeing kenkickr's cool modding of the CM 690 (which I considered but opted out to trim $$$), I've decided to switch my case from the Thermaltake RS 100 Piano to the Coolermaster CM 690 just because it looks like a wise decision for cooling reasons. Double the price but worth the extra cooling options!!



thats great bro, you'll love that board man.  Oh and ACC is great at getting the CPU stable


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe Asus will be nice to me this time cause this is the last fukin time I send it in for RMA.


----------



## Kei (Nov 13, 2008)

Only fitting that I post one final time before "ending" the threads activity.

Thanks all for ALL of your input into what is very likely the most massive Phenom thread on earth outside of AMD white pages.

Onto the new Phenom threads 

Kei

Start date 4/08
End date 11/08

4,766 posts
191 pages
68 posters/testers
1 trillion Watts worth of electricity
Enough heat to rival the sun
A few dead mainboards, but very very very few dead Phenoms

Best stat of all....

A massive amount of respect and killing of a stigma added for a processor family completely deserving of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

Kei said:


> Only fitting that I post one final time before "ending" the threads activity.
> 
> Thanks all for ALL of your input into what is very likely the most massive Phenom thread on earth outside of AMD white pages.
> 
> ...




yeah man this thread has definitely made history.  I really thank you and everybody else in this thread for every peace of info that was passed on to everyone, and without this thread I wouldn't be where I am today as far as understanding and overclocking Phenoms, and underclocking as well .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Kei said:


> Only fitting that I post one final time before "ending" the threads activity.
> 
> Thanks all for ALL of your input into what is very likely the most massive Phenom thread on earth outside of AMD white pages.
> 
> ...



Yeah man, thanks for all your help and dedication to making this thread the best. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the great thread! very helpful! 


now...who wants to start the Deneb overclocking thread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks for the great thread! very helpful!
> 
> 
> now...who wants to start the Deneb overclocking thread?



if they come out already dammit, trust me I think I will be the first one or one of the first, I already got the money for that puppy


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> if they come out already dammit, trust me I think I will be the first one or one of the first, I already got the money for that puppy



Yeah I'm going to work at Geek Squad just to get it. Yes, thats how desperate I am.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I'm going to work at Geek Squad just to get it. Yes, thats how desperate I am.



hahahha, true AMD fan


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 14, 2008)

how does working there allow you to get it?

Im getting it the day it hits the egg....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how does working there allow you to get it?
> 
> Im getting it the day it hits the egg....



Work = Money 

Money = Computer Hardware, like Deneb maybe?


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 14, 2008)

oh lol ok...duh...im lil on teh slow side tonight...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2008)

dingle dangle


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> if they come out already dammit, trust me I think I will be the first one or one of the first, I already got the money for that puppy



ditto! i got my $$ ready
oh deneb where is u?????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

^^thats what i'm saying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

Kei, are you planning on getting a Deneb as well?  45nm, less voltage, must underclock and undervolt really well


----------



## FudFighter (Nov 16, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well y'all I'm gonna wait for the 45nm "Deneb" parts
> 
> My problem is selection of a motherboard is going to be tough, here are models that I'm looking at.
> 
> ...



http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=376
best 790gx board i have seen, all solid caps, if you want proof of quility try rebelshaven, tseries boards tend to be extreamly high quility in my experiance, i have had and used stacks of them, and they all offer top notch quility and perf, and biostar support in my exp is VERY good, FAR better then asus mobo support!!!

and i agree about asus, but more due to the bios sucking and them not properly updating the drivers for the ADI audio chipsets they use.


----------



## mime_fx (Nov 17, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well this is looking good so far. More testing tomorrow. Nighty Night.



ti thermokrasies exeis me 1,504Vcore?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 17, 2008)

ena kapo san 45C...


----------



## mime_fx (Nov 19, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> ena kapo san 45C...



oi mnimes sou pane aneta mexri 1178 me 5-5-5-15-23 2T 2.30V
dokimase 221x14 kanei 3094

ego tis exw valei mexrei 223 me 12 multipiler


----------



## Kei (Nov 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, are you planning on getting a Deneb as well?  45nm, less voltage, must underclock and undervolt really well



Hell yea I am just waiting for them to come out to see the prices and somehow convince myself to let go of my 9850BE.......if I can. 

I'll likely find another home for it as I just can't see it go away to eBay or something crazy like that.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2008)

Kei said:


> Hell yea I am just waiting for them to come out to see the prices and somehow convince myself to let go of my 9850BE.......if I can.
> 
> I'll likely find another home for it as I just can't see it go away to eBay or something crazy like that.
> 
> Kei



haha, yeah bro I don't want to get rid of my 9950 neither.  I have my M3A32 board still here laying around, probably put it in there .


THe Phenom II 940 is releasing January 9th, AMD is gauranteeing up to 4Ghz on air.  Check out the article:

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/16/phenom-ii-athlon-x4-oh


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 20, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> oi mnimes sou pane aneta mexri 1178 me 5-5-5-15-23 2T 2.30V
> dokimase 221x14 kanei 3094
> 
> ego tis exw valei mexrei 223 me 12 multipiler



To axo thokimasi. Marasi etsi pos ena, faxristo omos.


----------



## mime_fx (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, yeah bro I don't want to get rid of my 9950 neither.  I have my M3A32 board still here laying around, probably put it in there .
> 
> 
> THe Phenom II 940 is releasing January 9th, AMD is gauranteeing up to 4Ghz on air.  Check out the article:
> ...




will Phenom II 940 be compatible with our motherboard (M3A32)?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 21, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> will Phenom II 940 be compatible with our motherboard (M3A32)?



Hey you speak English lol!

Well so far it doesn't seem like Asus is supporting the Phenom II 940 to be used on the M3A32. They have a list out and its not on there. However the M3A79-T is supported and its a much better overclocker than the M3A32. So upgrading to that would be like hitting two birds with one stone.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 21, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey you speak English lol!
> 
> Well so far it doesn't seem like Asus is supporting the Phenom II 940 to be used on the M3A32. They have a list out and its not on there. However the M3A79-T is supported and its a much better overclocker than the M3A32. So upgrading to that would be like hitting two birds with one stone.



lol was wondering what u two were talking about...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ actually its a AM2 socket CPU, I think it will just give it some time.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, yeah bro I don't want to get rid of my 9950 neither.  I have my M3A32 board still here laying around, probably put it in there .
> 
> 
> THe Phenom II 940 is releasing January 9th, AMD is gauranteeing up to 4Ghz on air.  Check out the article:
> ...


*shits pants*
4ghz on air!!!! fuk me!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> *shits pants*
> 4ghz on air!!!! fuk me!!!!



can't wait can't ya???


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> can't wait can't ya???


Ummmm.... NO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummmm.... NO!



me neither, I wish I can fast forward time bro arghhhhhh!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ actually its a AM2 socket CPU, I think it will just give it some time.



So I read all your posts then read 2 articles (links below) and from what I understand Deneb and Phenom II are 1 and the same. It also seems that it is backwards compatible with AM2+ boards. While the Asus M3A79-T is AM3 ready, some AM2+ board manufacturers will have to provide a BIOS update if they so wish. I would imagine that Asus would provide such an update for M3A32-MVP board owners.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Talks-45nm-Deneb-Processor-98022.shtml

http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/23426/


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummmm.... NO!



did u get ur mobo yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So I read all your posts then read 2 articles (links below) and from what I understand Deneb and Phenom II are 1 and the same. It also seems that it is backwards compatible with AM2+ boards. While the Asus M3A79-T is AM3 ready, some AM2+ board manufacturers will have to provide a BIOS update if they so wish. I would imagine that Asus would provide such an update for M3A32-MVP board owners.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Talks-45nm-Deneb-Processor-98022.shtml
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/23426/



Well I believe that the M3A79-T is going to support AM3 through a BIOS update as well.  However in the list of boards that were going to support AM3 though an update, I did not see the M3A32, but I think it will, its the same as the M3A79, very popular and many people have it, so I don't see why they won't.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I believe that the M3A79-T is going to support AM3 through a BIOS update as well.  However in the list of boards that were going to support AM3 though an update, I did not see the M3A32, but I think it will, its the same as the M3A79, very popular and many people have it, so I don't see why they won't.




Ya I just saw that list from the TPU article. Weird why they aren't providing a BIOS update for the M3A32 as of yet. I hope for the owners of this board that they do. I do believe the M3A79-T I'm getting is already AM3 ready. Not that it matters right now as I'll be busy playing with the 9850BE for at least a year!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya I just saw that list from the TPU article. Weird why they aren't providing a BIOS update for the M3A32 as of yet. I hope for the owners of this board that they do. I do believe the M3A79-T I'm getting is already AM3 ready. Not that it matters right now as I'll be busy playing with the 9850BE for at least a year!!



yeah, im pretty sure the demand of users demanding a BIOS update will get them too!  Just wait and see dude.

When you do get the M3A79-T , you will be the happiest guy alive man, board is awesome !!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://event.asus.com/mb/AM3_CPU_Support/

Is the M3A78 with SB700 chip set not the same as the M3A 1103 bios?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> http://event.asus.com/mb/AM3_CPU_Support/
> 
> Is the M3A78 with SB700 chip set not the same as the M3A 1103 bios?



should be, I would say.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 24, 2008)

Asus seem to be hiding the M3A32-MVP from the 140 watt list too.It was on the list less then a month ago.Also says all M3A boards support the 45mm cpu with Bios update and there is 1203 bios from Nov released around the 79`s 602 bios.this is the heading from the last sentence from the link above 

In order to meet user demands for top-of-the-line CPUs that deliver advanced performance, the ASUS M3/M2 Series motherboards will offer the most completed product lines to fully support the upcoming AM3 CPUs.

Also the M3A32 sepcs list and 140 watt list .strange it is hidden on the ASUS site....

http://event.asus.com/mb/140w_support/index.html

M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP
10°C Cooler! Revolutionary memory heat pipe-ASUS Cool Mempipe
- AMD AM2+/AM2 Platform
- Support latest AMD Phenom™ Quad-Core Processor
- Dual-Channel DDR2 -1066/800/667/533
- 4 x PCIe 2.0 Gfx with ATI CrossFireX™ support
- ASUS Cool Mempipe
- Precision Tweaker 2
- 8+2 Phase Power Design <<< acording to 140 watt this M3a32 should support it.
- ASUS Q-Shield

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=591&l4=0&model=1930&modelmenu=1


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, im pretty sure the demand of users demanding a BIOS update will get them too!  Just wait and see dude.
> 
> When you do get the M3A79-T , you will be the happiest guy alive man, board is awesome !!!



I was going to pick all my equipment up on the 12th of Dec. but unexpected bills pushed the date back to the 24th. It will be a fantastic X-mas gift to myself for sure!!!


----------



## mime_fx (Nov 24, 2008)

the AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition (HDZ940XCGIBOX), 3.00 GHz, Socket AM2+, 8 MB cache (2 MB total L2 + 6 MB L3), 125W TDP , is socket AM2+ !

Is compatible with M3A32?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> the AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition (HDZ940XCGIBOX), 3.00 GHz, Socket AM2+, 8 MB cache (2 MB total L2 + 6 MB L3), 125W TDP , is socket AM2+ !
> 
> Is compatible with M3A32?



im 99.9% sure it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I was going to pick all my equipment up on the 12th of Dec. but unexpected bills pushed the date back to the 24th. It will be a fantastic X-mas gift to myself for sure!!!



damn dude, thats going to be great.  I am still in wow with the board.  Specially going from the M3A32 which suffered from a weak PWM.  You'll see when you get it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, thats going to be great.  I am still in wow with the board.  Specially going from the M3A32 which suffered from a weak PWM.  You'll see when you get it



Oh yeah! I can't wait. I think I might do stop animation while I put it together...make it look like it put itself together....that's if I have the patience!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2008)

new m3a32-mvp deluxe bios 1301 is available now for us using this mobo.... hey Kei hows things?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2008)

i was just wondering, how many of you AM2 clockers are aware of the fun you can have with RMclock and dynamic underclocking in windows?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i was just wondering, how many of you AM2 clockers are aware of the fun you can have with RMclock and dynamic underclocking in windows?



I didnt do it as much as Kei and Viscarious did, but I had my share of fun underclocking/undervolting my phenom.

3.0 Ghz all four cores 1.2v stable 





two cores disabled underclocked to 1.8 GHz at 1.1v.  Voltage could have came a lot lower but Never lowered it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2008)

no mines realtime - its not locked. 2.625GHz at load, 1.25GHz at idle, with custom voltages for each multiplier.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i was just wondering, how many of you AM2 clockers are aware of the fun you can have with RMclock and dynamic underclocking in windows?


you kinda lost me at RMclock? whats that mussels?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> you kinda lost me at RMclock? whats that mussels?



Neat little program...

http://cpu.rightmark.org/products/rmclock.shtml


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

it doesn't support Phenoms though.  It recognizes it as a AMD Engineering Sample.  

Maybe I do have an engineering sample...




... of the Phenom II 940 buahahahhaha.  right, I wish!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 27, 2008)

sooo while waiting for the deneb to come out, I got bored.......

and revisited the low voltage oc'ing thing......


----------



## Kei (Nov 27, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> new m3a32-mvp deluxe bios 1301 is available now for us using this mobo.... hey Kei hows things?



Hey, I've been a busy man very much so devoted to my iRacing career (when you're done playing driving video games....get the real deal minus the side effect of possible death) so that sucks up massive amounts of time.

Other than that just livin life, working, etc.

My baby (aka Phenom 9850BE) is running just as strong as ever. I leave it clocked at 2.6Ghz @ 1.152v all day everyday without so much as a hiccup from it. It runs everything like butter of course and uses damn near no power at all.

I recently did a fresh install of Vista (still on 32-Bit...I know I'm slacking) last week and added another hard drive for storage of everything. I've got both drives running NON raid setups with the main C drive only having the OS and installed programs on it (160Gig well 153 after format with 120Gigs free), and the secondary D drive having all files and other nonsense (250Gig with 223Gig after format and 167Gigs free).

Still rockin the single ATi 4850 since it can do basically anything w/o even waking up. The system runs absolutely perfect and of course nice and cool (sitting at 34C with the heat on right next to it, and the cpu fan "spinning" at 592rpm out of 2000rpm+).

All is well inside the box and I won't be changing anything until the new Phenom's come out and maybe adding a sound card (finally).

If any of you guys are into racing (real life) or always wanted to try your hand at driving at the track, or like sims like GTR2/RACE07/rFactor swing on over to iRacing.com and try your hand at the real deal minus the internal bleading and other side effects of hitting a wall.

For those that play other sims be prepared for your extreme humility check when you get here. The only way to describe the level of realism is to think of.....well......heck just go outside and drive around the block really fast and you'll understand (minus the g-forces).

Kei

Btw, it's not free (but not expensive either if you think about the cost of trackdays/fuel/insurance...plus just get a month for $20 to try) and you ABSOLUTELY MUST have a wheel and pedals at the least or you will not be allowed to drive it at all (literally)...it's not a game as you'll see when you get there


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2008)

well i confirmed, my chipset and i think power distro circuitry gets too hot under overclocking conditions, as the CPU remains Cool at 2343 MHz (213x11) under load (32 C) Chipset Heats up to 40 C which is unacceptable as per Hard Locks. Time for a NB Cooler and probably figure out how to get the SB sink off to replace that (perhaps a cold temp will make the epoxy brittle enough that i can twist it off without killing the part-AS Epoxy with not enough AS5 mixed in)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 27, 2008)

Kei said:


> If any of you guys are into racing (real life) or always wanted to try your hand at driving at the track, or like sims like GTR2/RACE07/rFactor swing on over to iRacing.com and try your hand at the real deal minus the internal bleading and other side effects of hitting a wall.
> 
> For those that play other sims be prepared for your extreme humility check when you get here. The only way to describe the level of realism is to think of.....well......heck just go outside and drive around the block really fast and you'll understand (minus the g-forces).
> 
> ...



I'll definitley look into that Kei. I didn't order the Logitech G25 yet but I will most likely pick it up in the new year. I will also be picking up the latest full copy of R-Factor. In the meantime I will check out iRacing.com to get prepared!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Kei, glad your doing alright dude.  Im gonna go check out that site now, and you'll probably see me on there soon dude.  Stay in touch bro, we still need ya around here.


----------



## mime_fx (Dec 7, 2008)

*new BIOS*

Hello

Just noticied that there was a new bios, 1406, released for the M3A32-MVP deluxe just a few days ago on the 12/02/08.  Description listed below:


	M3A32-MVP DELUXE BIOS 1406
Fix HDD device Boot priority will reset when change HDD device.
Fix AM2 processor may hang at the first reset if clear CMOS and load BIOS default.
Fix system performance may become low if C1E is enabled in BIOS.
Fix system can't boot from usb device.
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx

However, when searching on the cpu support page, I notice no new cpu's supported.  I am wondering if this is possibly refering to the new AMD phenom II processors (the 920 and 940 in particular) that are set to launch soon, and that it has yet to be updated.  Some motherboards which have been listed as AM3 compatible, such as the M3A79-T deluxe, also don't have their official supported cpu pages updated, so I am hoping this is a similar case.  Would be great if anyone could offer any clarification on this issue, or if there are any plans to introudce phenom II support to the M3A32-MVP deluxe mobo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> Hello
> 
> Just noticied that there was a new bios, 1406, released for the M3A32-MVP deluxe just a few days ago on the 12/02/08.  Description listed below:
> 
> ...



well the screenshot says it all


----------



## My89SHO (Dec 7, 2008)

I had my 9950 Black Edition up to 3.2GHZ. But Kick it down to 3.0 for stability I was stable at 3.1 but wanted to play it safe. I've heard clocks 3.4 or more with them. But for the price of around $180.00 excellent performance for the money! No voltage changing though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

My89SHO said:


> I had my 9950 Black Edition up to 3.2GHZ. But Kick it down to 3.0 for stability I was stable at 3.1 but wanted to play it safe. I've heard clocks 3.4 or more with them. But for the price of around $180.00 excellent performance for the money! No voltage changing though



yeah if you get a good one, they clock good.  The most I can do stable with mine is 3.3 GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 9, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> well the screenshot says it all



I wonder where that screenshot is from??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I wonder where that screenshot is from??



maybe its mimes???????


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

Well CP you said it; the screenshot does say it all. However, if it is Mime FX's thumbnail, his post then becomes a tad confusing...lol.


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i was just wondering, how many of you AM2 clockers are aware of the fun you can have with RMclock and dynamic underclocking in windows?




i got an enginneering sample?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i got an enginneering sample?


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'll definitley look into that Kei. I didn't order the Logitech G25 yet but I will most likely pick it up in the new year. I will also be picking up the latest full copy of R-Factor. In the meantime I will check out iRacing.com to get prepared!



G25 is very nice but the DFGT is much better in my opinion. If you could get the G25 pedals separately and buy the DFGT wheel (the one with the red wheel you could use for PS3) you'll have a much much better setup and maybe save some coin. Also.....if you start with iRacing prior to rFactor you WILL NOT go to rFactor, the difference is THAT big.



Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kei, glad your doing alright dude.  Im gonna go check out that site now, and you'll probably see me on there soon dude.  Stay in touch bro, we still need ya around here.



Let me know (PM me) if you do sign up 

I'm not going anywhere I still check here very often and spread the TRUE gospel of the Phenom everywhere I go haha (including on the forums at iRacing). There are a few Phenom users over there that I know about which is pretty sweet I think. 

I saw that the new 8.12 drivers are out for the graphics cards, anybody got any results with their setups after changing to them?

Also how about the new bios any word on if it's any different or not?

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

Was that youtube of Webber from silverstone qualifying this year and real life Kei? I did check out the iRacing site and it does look good, however I'm a huge F1 fanatic (not fan) and I noticed they don't have F1 cars whereas RFactor has MMG 2007. Right now I play F1 Challenge 99 02 on my current crappy system (but she's still my baby! ) and I still enjoy it...it will be nice to see iRacing do F1 Cars and tracks!

When I lived in Montreal, Quebec, I did everything possible to get to the race each summer even if I only had enough coin to buy a Gen Adm. ticket for saturday qualifying sessions. It never fails...each year when the first car would come roaring around the track the hair would stand up on the back of my neck and arms and I would get the shivers!!!! The Canadian Grand Prix tradition will be greatly missed...I hope it will be back for 2010!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's one of my faves from the hairpin turn in montreal....love the down shift and oh gosh that sound!!!! (shiver)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1ZzZGNe8k&feature=channel_page


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


>



thats what the program said........


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 10, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> thats what the program said........




Hahaha...I guess I'll be picking up my engineering sample in 14 days!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> i got an enginneering sample?





that happened to me too!  Is that an Engineering sample for the Phenom II ??


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

hey we almost made 200 pages, leave it on topic.

I guess RMclock doesnt like phenoms


----------



## mime_fx (Dec 12, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe its mimes???????



i found in asus forums


http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...A32-MVP+DELUXE/WIFI-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Kei (Dec 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> hey we almost made 200 pages, leave it on topic.



Fixed 



Mussels said:


> I guess RMclock doesnt like phenoms



I've heard that a lot around the internet, but I haven't tried it myself after reading over the program and then hearing all that as well.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2008)

can someone help me here please.... i just installed the newest bios from Asus... its the 1406 for the M3A32-MVP wifi deluxe...
I see an option that i haven't seen before under the CPU SETTING TAB.... it's called CPU PREFETCHING and by default its enabled.... what is it and what should i set it to?


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 13, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> that happened to me too!  Is that an Engineering sample for the Phenom II ??



yep?


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 13, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> can someone help me here please.... i just installed the newest bios from Asus... its the 1406 for the M3A32-MVP wifi deluxe...
> I see an option that i haven't seen before under the CPU SETTING TAB.... it's called CPU PREFETCHING and by default its enabled.... what is it and what should i set it to?



hey full you wouldnt be having this issue if u got the 79-t.......lol
i disabled mine...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> hey full you wouldnt be having this issue if u got the 79-t.......lol
> i disabled mine...


smart azz lol.... my 79-T will be here this monday.... but what does the cpu prefetching do?


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2008)

*Why I love my 9850 and 4580 even more!*

Until today when I got gpu-z again I didn't pay any real attention to the gpu as Everest didn't monitor it because it was too new (it does now) and there was no need to worry anyway as it was more than powerful enough to run basically anything.

So I installed gpu-z again today because I was curious as to how much load I had going on the gpu while using the iRacing simulator because I wasn't able to use literally every single graphics option possible. Okay so really I could use all options as long as I was the only car on track and it would stay at 60fps while driving no problems. When doing a replay on the other hand it would stay at 60fps for basically every circuit driven but some would have dips as low as 37fps during sections even if I was the only car on track.

No biggie I turned the "more shadows" option off and set grandstands to one notch below the highest setting to see if I could run just fine. Of course no problems while running a field of cars any size (20 car fields weren't a problem at any track) running 60fps all day. For some reason I would see a microstutter every once in again which most times was no problem, but during some moments say in a corner at over 200km/h where you can NOT afford to have a mistake....well that was the end of the race in some situations. Happened twice in a race to me and one cost me 3 spots (2nd to 5th...big drop) the other cost me a win after having a massive lead.

Anyway I thought nothing of it as there was a new build out so I really didn't notice it before then. It's been a while now and it's been basically fine every session so I didn't think of it anymore. Installed Fallout 3 as well and it ran at 60fps maybe a drop to 57fps during over an hour of play indoors portion. Got to an outside area and the fps dropped to roughly 25-35fps overall so I started turning options down to get 60fps again. The game set itself to "Ultra High Spec" which of course is the highest setting you can run which is cool until I got outside and it didn't work out so well. Not bad though for both considering I could run with nearly every possible option on (save 1 or 2 extreme options) and get 60fps.

I got gpu-z today and found something that absolutely shocked me while testing the iRacing simulator today........

I flashed the bios on my card maybe a week or so after I got it and left it that way as it ran flawless with everything and had power to spare it seems. 

Apparently I made a small flaw when flashing that bios though and using CCC afterward. My low power clocks were 350Mhz Cor and 600Mhz Memory which is the lowest you can safely go (at least in my testing at that time) on 1.00v. Sweet setting no real power used and the temps stayed great with the quiet fan settings I used.

Only problem...I input one of the clocks the wrong way. My card since that day HAS NEVER RUN at anything higher than 350/600Mhz speed on that 1.00v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GPU-Z showed the clock speed never once changed, the load was always low and the temp raised just a minor 3-5C under load! I suspected a problem with the program at first until I started to dig deeper and checked in CCC to set the clocks to the default clocks of 625/993Mhz. I set them in CCC and as soon as you hit set it said no problem....then went right back to the 350/600Mhz setting!

I've been running all these games that a level THAT HIGH with only using half of the power of the card AND not enough voltage for that kinda load!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How powerful is the freaking beast of a card dear God!

To confirm that it was true I flashed back to the original bios so there were no questions and reset all settings in CCC then set all 3D settings to what I ran them before for both iRacing and Fallout (the highest settings available for both which is 4xAA and 16xAF though in CCC you can go higher and it'll work) and did the same test that I made last night for both.

Well the iRacing simulator ran 60fps with every possible option I could turn on 0 problems or fluctuations. I'm going to try and see what happens if I turn the AA back up to 12x (edge detect) again to see what happens, I doubt there will be a problem. Fallout went from that 25-35fps up to 45-60fps in the same area even at night time on Ultra High Spec as well. 

How's THAT for power!

I had the idea that it was a gpu issue I was having because I wanted to see what it took to run every single option in iRacing so I set the processor to 3Ghz to see what the difference in frame rate. It never changed so I was like what the hell? I went as far as to turn the ram to insane, the processor up to insane as well and turned all AA and AF off!!! The fps still did the exact same thing which led me to realize it was a gpu issue so I started digging. Then when I got gpu-z today it all stated to make sense....the stutter is from being under load with just enough power to make things work but at certain times the power isn't enough so...stutter but no hiccup or even a single drop in fps (it never ever dropped below 60fps even during a stutter). It couldn't do the max everything because the speed was so low in the gpu that it just couldn't handle max everything. I noticed because when I did the clocks at normal with the flashed bios and ran iRacing the screen would have more stutters but still a perfect 60fps as usual and graphical issues would happen like you'd see when it was overheating (though it wasn't) so you could see it was a voltage thing never changing.

I love my Phenom and ATi 4850, they are both monsters. Now I'm running them both stock on the gpu and close enough to stock on the Phenom at 2.6Ghz on 1.152v (low power settings of course but I never need to turn it up since I've got excess power).

I'm still in shock that everything ran so high with the settings far lower than I even knew. Hell I was even able to run those settings while running fraps and recording races still running a locked 50fps no problems with 20 cars all at once. All on no power 

Kei

P.S
 Damn this went on way longer than I thought it would...but hey I'm happy wouldn't you be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Kei said:


> Until today when I got gpu-z again I didn't pay any real attention to the gpu as Everest didn't monitor it because it was too new (it does now) and there was no need to worry anyway as it was more than powerful enough to run basically anything.
> 
> So I installed gpu-z again today because I was curious as to how much load I had going on the gpu while using the iRacing simulator because I wasn't able to use literally every single graphics option possible. Okay so really I could use all options as long as I was the only car on track and it would stay at 60fps while driving no problems. When doing a replay on the other hand it would stay at 60fps for basically every circuit driven but some would have dips as low as 37fps during sections even if I was the only car on track.
> 
> ...





Damn Kei, thats awesome bro, shows you the power that a quad core CPU and a good modern day card can do.  Not only are you using less power, but I imagine temps and everything are much lower therefore extending life on your hardware.  I tell people, sure I waste lots of money on my computer and stuff, but there is no need to.  You can have something as simple as a dual core whether AMD or Intel depending on your liking, and something as efficient and cost effective as a 4850 lets say, and have more than enough CPU and GPU power to run anything however you want.

But of course, I say this and I definitely don't listen to myself, if you look at my system specs you'll see, not only was it a new build, but now I have two rigs with my AMD rig running again shortly.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 20, 2008)

Kei said:


> Until today when I got gpu-z again I didn't pay any real attention to the gpu as Everest didn't monitor it because it was too new (it does now) and there was no need to worry anyway as it was more than powerful enough to run basically anything.
> 
> So I installed gpu-z again today because I was curious as to how much load I had going on the gpu while using the iRacing simulator because I wasn't able to use literally every single graphics option possible. Okay so really I could use all options as long as I was the only car on track and it would stay at 60fps while driving no problems. When doing a replay on the other hand it would stay at 60fps for basically every circuit driven but some would have dips as low as 37fps during sections even if I was the only car on track.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh Kei....I'm 5 days from picking up my hardware and I'm so excited. I gots my Coolermaster CM 690 and it's stripped to the bone. M3A79-T I'm so snapped. My head is spinning. I just fell down....stats to come!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh gosh Kei....I'm 5 days from picking up my hardware and I'm so excited. I gots my Coolermaster CM 690 and it's stripped to the bone. M3A79-T I'm so snapped. My head is spinning. I just fell down....stats to come!



wow man congrats on that, can't wait to see your build up and running.  Pleas keep us posted.  What chip did you end up going with?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow man congrats on that, can't wait to see your build up and running.  Pleas keep us posted.  What chip did you end up going with?



Who is Chip?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow man congrats on that, can't wait to see your build up and running.  Pleas keep us posted.  What chip did you end up going with?



I've got the Cooler master CM690...had it for the last 2 weeks, been drooling, need a dremmel, will start a thread soon, might look better than kenkickr's......


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 20, 2008)

9850be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Who is Chip?



hahah CPU dork!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2008)

blargh, DFI Redid their site now the DFI links i had for the Mobo Listing are gone!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 20, 2008)

LMAO. Dork is my middle name....I'm here for a reason!!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 20, 2008)

mime_fx said:


> Hello
> 
> Just noticied that there was a new bios, 1406, released for the M3A32-MVP deluxe just a few days ago on the 12/02/08.  Description listed below:
> 
> ...



 yes here isthe updated list
http://event.asus.com/mb/AM3_CPU_Support/


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Dec 31, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> try setting all your settings back to stock and run Prime all night.... that will burn in the cpu then try again in the morning... but you can try my settings...
> bus 223
> x13.5
> cpu volt 1.41
> ...



I used these settings and I figure that my motherboard is not cut out for it...it has a SB600 and I think that any tweaking makes it freakout.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I used these settings and I figure that my motherboard is not cut out for it...it has a SB600 and I think that any tweaking makes it freakout.


you using 1066MHz mode when setting the bus speed?... dont!! set it to run 800MHz and for now set the timings to auto... 1066 mode wont clock well with the bus speed... unless ya have killer sticks but i doubt you do..


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> you using 1066MHz mode when setting the bus speed?... dont!! set it to run 800MHz and for now set the timings to auto... 1066 mode wont clock well with the bus speed... unless ya have killer sticks but i doubt you do..



I followed your directions and when i followed your directions it would post and even boot but about 10seconds past the boot it would BSoD..... I dropped the FSB down incrementally and it was stable at about 2.85GHz which is only 50 Mhz more than I am getting now...I guess I just have some components that dont like to pushed too hard.... ugh  또봐....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LMAO. Dork is my middle name....I'm here for a reason!!!



so i guess your a Whale Penis? 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dork





PS J/K


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet heaven...newegg has Phenom II's and I want one now

caught me asleep now I've got to sell my 9850BE..anybody wanna buy a processor cheap? PM me if you're interested and help feed my addiction. I want a new Phenom to play with!

Kei

Btw, Kuma (7750) as of yesterday in the house too! Got my roommate to pick one up now we're picking the rest of the build.


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 8, 2009)

holla   940 on M3A32-MVP 1406 BIOS
3740GHz auto  voltage 1,456V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480117


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice 

how is the heat with the processor at that speed and voltage?

I'm still deciding on whether or not I want to go with the 940BE (like everyone else will it seems) or with the 920 which is not a BE. I tend to pick the path less chosen when it comes to pretty much everything but I think I might really really miss the unlocked multiplier upwards. Then again when the Phenom was first released I chose the 9500 over the 9600BE and don't regret it at all. I'm so spoiled by my 9850BE (which seriously is for sale if someone has $125 and we split shipping) I don't know what to do yet.

Then again you all know I'm big into the low power settings anyway which doesn't need an unlocked multiplier upwards only downward which both processors have. I don't really care about the price between the two processors but man....I'm hooked on that little black box. Even more so after seeing the Kuma black box get here last night. 

Kei


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 8, 2009)

*holla 940 on M3A32-MVP 1406 BIOS*

very good Temperatures	
idle
CPU	35 °C  
CPU #(1,2,3,4) / Core #(1,2,3,4)	35 °C  

full load
cpu 39                                        
CPU #(1,2,3,4) / Core #(1,2,3,4  ) 45  °C


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so i guess your a Whale Penis?
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dork
> 
> ...



Is that what dork means?? Whale penis? Ya learn something new everyday!!  Well, not to steal the show from chicken patty, so just a little content for the thread: Tomorrow is the big day! I pick up my 9850BE and M3A79-T. I know, I know...who cares with the Phenom II's that are out!! I'll probably jump on the phenom II bandwagon in april or something!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Is that what dork means?? Whale penis? Ya learn something new everyday!!  Well, not to steal the show from chicken patty, so just a little content for the thread: Tomorrow is the big day! I pick up my 9850BE and M3A79-T. I know, I know...who cares with the Phenom II's that are out!! I'll probably jump on the phenom II bandwagon in april or something!



i just learned that myself 

Keep us posted on your hardware.  Hope to see some new results soon!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 9, 2009)

mime_fx said:


> very good Temperatures
> idle
> CPU	35 °C
> CPU #(1,2,3,4) / Core #(1,2,3,4)	35 °C
> ...



sweet mother .. wonder who wants to buy a M3A32-Deluxe wifi?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> sweet mother .. wonder who wants to buy a M3A32-Deluxe wifi?


lol i just sold mine tonight...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

mime_fx said:


> very good Temperatures
> idle
> CPU	35 °C
> CPU #(1,2,3,4) / Core #(1,2,3,4)	35 °C
> ...


not bad,  but id love to see some Higher NB and HT MHz to piece it together


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> not bad,  but id love to see some Higher NB and HT MHz to piece it together



look at this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480719


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 9, 2009)

Yahoo!! Guess what I got!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yahoo!! Guess what I got!!!


Ummm.... computer thingy's lol.... sweet CA, ya got it all together yet?


----------



## RevengE (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice motherboard you won't be upset I have the same one it's awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats dude!!!!  I can tell you that big typhoon cooler is good bro.  When you putting everything together?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummm.... computer thingy's lol.... sweet CA, ya got it all together yet?





xRevengEx said:


> Nice motherboard you won't be upset I have the same one it's awesome





Chicken Patty said:


> congrats dude!!!!  I can tell you that big typhoon cooler is good bro.  When you putting everything together?




Right about now...lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

nice dude, so hows it running?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice dude, so hows it running?



seems to be good...I'm slowly starting to tinker in the bios...my head is spinning....this is awesome...soooo much to play with!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> seems to be good...I'm slowly starting to tinker in the bios...my head is spinning....this is awesome...soooo much to play with!!



awesome.

Little tip on the BIOS.

disable CPU tweak, and disable Auto express.

Set your RAM speed manually, dont set your timings for now if you are confused.  when overclocking try to use only the multiplier at first, this way nothing else overclocks and you dont go crazy as you are still learning.

As far as voltages, I would just set the CPU voltage to 1.2750 to start off with, this is about 1.294v in windows and should allow you up to about 2.9 GHz or 3.0 GHz without having to up the voltage from defautl, and the RAM voltage according to what your RAM runs.  Everything else leave it on auto for now, it'll go far on AUTO, trust me. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

CP is right but also keep in mind that cpu tweak for my system doesn't like to be turned off...(That you need experiment with)
If i turn it off and not change anything else in the bios she BSOD..... but then again keep that in mind when playing in the bios....
As for Auto express i found leaving it on auto the PCIe runs at 100Mhz but you can confirm that by checking it with Amd Overdrive.... and good luck my friend


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> not bad,  but id love to see some Higher NB and HT MHz to piece it together



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481694

AOD go crazy







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome.
> 
> Little tip on the BIOS.
> 
> ...




So this is where I'm at. I set the CPU voltage to 1.2750 and managed to get the multi to 14x. At 14.5x it won't POST.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ not bad, try giving it a little bump in voltage, whatever the next option is, keep your eyes on temps as well.  try to stay under 55ºc full load.

That extra bump in voltage should allow you to be stable with a 14.5 multi, maybe even more.  Don't be afraid to apply voltage bro, just watch your temps.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm about to install Windows7 with my 9850BE I'll let you guys know how the two play together...at least for a few days because I'm SERIOUSLY salivating at the thought of waking up tomorrow morning and ordering a PII 920.....I know it's not 'BE' but I don't care and the results I've seen from it hurt my head they're so good.

I'm not 100% certain on the temps yet but I have now seen on the STOCK HS/F combo....3.9Ghz! 

I don't need even close to that speed but the fact that it's a possibility is just insane. I thought it was great when I saw 3.2Ghz on stock voltage stock hs/f but 3.9Ghz is just mind blowing especially for a NON black edition processor!

Now then off to install Windows 7 and start all over again 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'm about to install Windows7 with my 9850BE I'll let you guys know how the two play together...at least for a few days because I'm SERIOUSLY salivating at the thought of waking up tomorrow morning and ordering a PII 920.....I know it's not 'BE' but I don't care and the results I've seen from it hurt my head they're so good.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain on the temps yet but I have now seen on the STOCK HS/F combo....3.9Ghz!
> 
> ...




nice to hear from ya dude, why not get a 940 bro, its only a few bucks more?

Anyhow, keep us posted


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ not bad, try giving it a little bump in voltage, whatever the next option is, keep your eyes on temps as well.  try to stay under 55ºc full load.
> 
> That extra bump in voltage should allow you to be stable with a 14.5 multi, maybe even more.  Don't be afraid to apply voltage bro, just watch your temps.



I bumped the voltage up in increments from 1.2750 to 1.35 with the multi set to 14.5 and still no post. I left the voltage @ 1.35, lowered the muti to 14 and I got post. Any ideas?


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why not get a 940 bro, its only a few bucks more?



Cuz sometimes it's more fun doing things the hard way for me 

Seriously though I went with the Black Edition last time so I think this time I'll go with a "regular" model again...hey I knew that not many would try out the original 9500 (B2 stepping) when it first came out so I bought it and loved it. Then the 9850BE came out so I snatched up the pretty little black box and obviously love that. Now I think it's time to have some more fun with the non black box again so that the people who want info on it will actually get some since EVERYONE else will be wearing black to this party I imagine hahahahaha 

On another note I'm Windows7 right now with my 9850BE and so far so AWESOME and sweet lord fast! I'm using the 64Bit version and no other specs have changed from my daily setting of 2.6Ghz

I'm about to install the other 2Gigs of ram I've got sitting around so I can have 4Gigs to play with for a few days before I buy another 4Gig kit to see how well this Phenom will REALLY fly when it's got all the tools needed. So far it's awesome and some programs I've never seen install so fast in my entire life.... 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2009)

Dropped in that 2 Gigs of GeIL ram I had still lying around and set all the ram down to 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T to see how it runs with a full 4Gigs in the box.

So far this is awesomely good and I'm a big fan of Vista! So far over the net I've heard nothing bug good things about Windows 7 and so far I can see why. It's extremely slick looking in everything especially the window management. It's suprisingly very very fast even with all the extra graphical enhancements they've added to the OS. I'm shocked it's faster than Vista with all this extra stuff added in, but hey they've had a while to work on that anyway.

I'm only about 2 hours in or so...maybe more but I'm not paying attention as I really need to go to sleep (it's already daylight and I haven't slept haha). Either way so far it's awesome +1

Kei


----------



## summersend (Jan 11, 2009)

Dang u got urself a core 2 duo for 1/2 price.GJ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I bumped the voltage up in increments from 1.2750 to 1.35 with the multi set to 14.5 and still no post. I left the voltage @ 1.35, lowered the muti to 14 and I got post. Any ideas?



try leaving the multi at 14 and using your FSB to overclock.  Try 207x14, that equals to 200x14.5.  Get me a shot of your BIOS to see your settings if you can bro, i'll appreciate that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

Kei said:


> Cuz sometimes it's more fun doing things the hard way for me
> 
> Seriously though I went with the Black Edition last time so I think this time I'll go with a "regular" model again...hey I knew that not many would try out the original 9500 (B2 stepping) when it first came out so I bought it and loved it. Then the 9850BE came out so I snatched up the pretty little black box and obviously love that. Now I think it's time to have some more fun with the non black box again so that the people who want info on it will actually get some since EVERYONE else will be wearing black to this party I imagine hahahahaha
> 
> ...




I get you bro, it is more fun sometimes , but for example i was used to my 9850 and 9950 BE's to overclock.  This i7 system I Have now doesnt have a unlocked multi and bro trust me it gets frustrating trying to keep everything in check. 

But anyways how do you like Windows 7 so far?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try leaving the multi at 14 and using your FSB to overclock.  Try 207x14, that equals to 200x14.5.  Get me a shot of your BIOS to see your settings if you can bro, i'll appreciate that



Well I already upped the FSB to 205 and posted. I got BSOD at 210 first though, maybe Chip didn't like the 10Mhz jump . I'll do 206 and post a shot of the BIOS, then I'll try 207.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

I managed 208 FSB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I managed 208 FSB.





ok here we go.


Set the following like this :

Processor NB multi - x10
CPU HT link speed 1.8 GHz for now, it helps with stability
Processor NB voltage - Match it with the CPU voltage
CPU VDDA - 2.6v

post back and let me know how it went


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ Okay so I did all that and booted into vista but for only 2 seconds before BSOD. So I upped the NB voltage to 1.3 and here I am. Oh, and during that I went 209 FSB...gettin' close to 3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah thats good.  You'll need about 1.35v for cpu to do around 3.1 GHz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah thats good.  You'll need about 1.35v for cpu to do around 3.1 GHz



When I put the FSB to 210 i had to raise the CPU voltage to 1.3. I'm at 2.94 now. What should I use to test for stability?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> When I put the FSB to 210 i had to raise the CPU voltage to 1.3. I'm at 2.94 now. What should I use to test for stability?



prime 95, but not for long, thing is stressful as hell on the system, I would do it for a few hours only, 1 or two hours.  If it does not fail, then I think you are ok.

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright. So I decided to play a little UT3 and the game crashed. So I'm back down to 209 and with UT it seems stable. Maybe it's time to flash with 0403


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I get you bro, it is more fun sometimes , but for example i was used to my 9850 and 9950 BE's to overclock.  This i7 system I Have now doesnt have a unlocked multi and bro trust me it gets frustrating trying to keep everything in check.
> 
> But anyways how do you like Windows 7 so far?



Ha, I know how it is using the unlocked multi processors and going to the top end but I'm not worried about it at all. I don't really need to overclock the thing very far if at all anyway I'm just gonna do it for fun. 2.6Ghz on my 9850BE right now runs everything and laughs the whole time 

So far on my first day for Windows7 (which I'll call W7 from now on) I'm 100% ready to plunk down the money for the full retail version when it comes out....it's THAT good! I've never used a beta OS before that just felt so perfect it's ridiculous.

It's extremely fast at everything, stooopid slick looking and working, and I have no problems so far with any software except Google Chrome doesn't want to load any pages so I'm using Firefox until they get that supported. It will install just fine but it doesn't work properly with the OS just yet but they told me that before I installed it so it's not like it was a surprise.

I'm still on shock at how fast and slick it works it's just staggering. The 9850 is loving it as well and it's still only got those 4Gigs sitting at 800Mhz to play with. Until I order the other 4Gig kit from newegg I'll run like this just to get used to the OS and see all the little things that are different and how things like to be done. I'm sure I'll end up ordering 1 of 2 things this week maybe as early as tomorrow morning.....

8Gigs Patriot 1066Mhz ram (so all the ram matches and I don't have the 1150Mhz 800Mhz mix I've got now)

or

Phenom II 920

As soon as I get the new Phenom if I do then this one will be for sale for dumb cheap and I'm thinking $100 cheap 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Alright. So I decided to play a little UT3 and the game crashed. So I'm back down to 209 and with UT it seems stable. Maybe it's time to flash with 0403



I think you'll have better luck with that BIOS, what BIOS are you running now?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ I'm running 0302. I thought I'd give it a shot first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^ I'm running 0302. I thought I'd give it a shot first.



download 0403, and use the utility that comes in the CD with the board, asus flash, or asus update utility, whatever, and flash with that, never failed on me and its so easy, even a caveman can do it 

THe 0403 BIOS was golden for me bro, im in love with that BIOS.  Once I get my board back i'll ask it to marry me hahahah


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay I'm planning on ordering the PII 920 in the morning and selling the 9850BE to whoever has *$100* first and I'll split shipping with you in the US.

Btw, I really do love W7

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I'm planning on ordering the PII 920 in the morning and selling the 9850BE to whoever has *$100* first and I'll split shipping with you in the US.
> 
> Btw, I really do love W7
> 
> Kei



I've heard nothing but good things about it too.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 12, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I'm planning on ordering the PII 920 in the morning and selling the 9850BE to whoever has *$100* first and I'll split shipping with you in the US.
> 
> Btw, I really do love W7
> 
> Kei



You will love PII.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

For sure I'm already in love with the idea of a Phenom that's even better than the 9850BE which is my absolute favorite processor I've ever owned so far. I can only imagine what it's replacement is like....c'mon newegg open up already!

AND SOMEONE BUY MY 9850BE ALREADY!!! I can't post it in the F/S forum because I can't take pictures of a processor that's still attached to the motherboard. $100 is nothing for a 3.1Ghz chip heck I never tried to go higher than that really but it posted all the way up to 3.4Ghz on my SB600 motherboard.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

Kei said:


> For sure I'm already in love with the idea of a Phenom that's even better than the 9850BE which is my absolute favorite processor I've ever owned so far. I can only imagine what it's replacement is like....c'mon newegg open up already!
> 
> AND SOMEONE BUY MY 9850BE ALREADY!!! I can't post it in the F/S forum because I can't take pictures of a processor that's still attached to the motherboard. $100 is nothing for a 3.1Ghz chip heck I never tried to go higher than that really but it posted all the way up to 3.4Ghz on my SB600 motherboard.
> 
> Kei




why do I feel like buying it, maybe its because I had a golden little 9850 and I think yours is the brother of mine


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

Go for it! I just put it up on eBay last night starting out at a ridiculous $90 with $5 shipping. 2 days and 12 hours left.

I'm about to order my PII 920 now.

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^ Darn! I should've waited. I paid $200 for mine!

I just flashed the BIOS to 0403 so let's see if this little baby will give me my money's worth. I'm already at 14.0 x for the CPU multi, let's see if she'll take 14.5x (or more!) **Crosses fingers


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

Alright! 0403 is da bomb!! I got to 14.5x with out a hitch! No BSOD and posted every increment! Here's where I stand now. 

I'll be back later with some more results!


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweet job Chaotic!

Shame I didn't know you were getting one until it was already too late and you were awaiting the boxes. The part that will really make you kick yourself is....mine is a *supreme* example of Phenom 9850 greatness just take a look at the clocks I was able to get on this one.

It's very arguable to say that I have the best chip of anyone in the thread...mine does those numbers even on the stock cooler. I've never put it under testing with anything other than air and I run my cooler now at only 581rpm out of 2000rpm+ with my temps sitting at 29C on 2.6Ghz @ 1.152v which is my daily setting.

My northbridge has been up to a shade over 2.5Ghz itself along with the HT Link speed going over 2.5Ghz as well (making the total HT Link at a bit over 5000).

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

Oops...I forgot to mention I'll be getting the new bios tonight for the M3A32 MVP blah blah blah since I've got a new family member coming from newegg in the morning. 

I swear it's like I've got an entire new system all in the span of 72hrs and only spent $235?!? Talk about awesome timing! Free 64Bit OS, 2 extra Gigs of ram sitting around, and a new uber processor being released all in the same week. 

Kei <---is really really happy


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^ Ya I remember you saying you were impressed with the 9850's performance at stock, it's a good little chip. And I'm sure you'll love the Phenom II 920 too!

So I capped out at 15.5x CPU with everything else at default. I'll be tweaking some more over the coming days.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey did you turn your HT Link speed down from 2000Mhz to 1800Mhz for a reason? The highest multiplier I could achieve was 15.5x as well but I could go to a higher processor speed of 3.15Ghz with less voltage and higher bus speeds (which gave me higher NB and HT Link speeds as well) so I went with that instead.

The speed of this things at stock when set up properly is beautiful, when I used it at max speed it was freakin epic! On the last day I'm using it (today) it's still just as fast as ever and just makes me smile. 

It seems to LOVE W7 especially since it's a 64Bit OS so it can stretch it's legs and have some fun. If I had room I'd never sell this processor but I also don't want to see it sit in a machine not doing anything so I'd rather someone else who maybe couldn't have afforded it before get the same experience I did with it.

I can see 5 people watching the auction according to the stats so it will surely be gone very soon, but it will be replaced by something that's somehow even greater and the last hurrah to the awesome AM2/AM2+ family. I find it's just amazing what AMD was able to do with just tweaking the same architecture over these years and finally ending with the PII processors. It may not have been the absolute fastest of all available processors out at the time, but it was really awesome how well they could make the AM2 architecture run by sticking with it and just tweaking it until the end. Now with the PII they have a monster of a processors with a very long family heritage. 

LKL


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^ I kept it at 1.8 on CP's recommendation for stability. I will definitely be experimenting with other combo' s though. I'm going to play with the FSB a bit now.


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah cool, he knows what he's talking about for sure. He learned from a pretty smart guy 

Kei  <---is counting down the hours til PII

P.S.
 cool wallpaper


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> Ah cool, he knows what he's talking about for sure. He learned from a pretty smart guy
> 
> Kei  <---is counting down the hours til PII
> 
> ...



Here is cooler wallpaper and some cooler results!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> Ah cool, he knows what he's talking about for sure. He learned from a pretty smart guy
> 
> Kei  <---is counting down the hours til PII
> 
> ...



I wonder if CP is bidding on your 9850BE Kei. Seems like I might have a bit of a sweet one here along with the 0403 Bios. This is the first time I got up to 3.2Ghz since I've been at it! 

EDIT: BTW, I upped NB-HT link speed to 2.0......wtfn?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

hey Chaotic/Kei, thanks guys.

Chaotic, so can i hear it from you?  Whos the man  hahah.

I told you that BIOS is golden my friend.  Anyhow congrats on the overclock, I can tell you're loving it.  The voltage seems about right for the clock so you are right on the ball.

For everybody out there, keeping your HT below 2.0 GHz, and the NB around 2000 MHz helps greatly with stability.  I tell people to do that so they can have an easier time overclocking the CPU, once you get the CPU where you want it, then you can start to turn up the HT and the NB, the RAM etc, and see how high they go, but you want to kinda get them out of the equation so in case you have stability issues, you know who to blame, other than having 6 different suspects 

Kei, I did learn alot from you bro, as well as from a lot of people, but if it wasn't for this thread, many of us wouldn't have gotten as far as we have nowadays, mad props to you my friend


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Chaotic/Kei, thanks guys.
> 
> Chaotic, so can i hear it from you?  Whos the man  hahah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot Chicken I appreciate that a lot and it makes me feel like the goal I set out to accomplish with this thread worked perferctly. 

Chaotic that's a sweet increase and awesome time, now if you can get some more out of the rest of the system you can beat my top time which was 24.679 and I did that at only 3.1Ghz 

Kei  <--- Phenom Jedi Master


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks a lot Chicken I appreciate that a lot and it makes me feel like the goal I set out to accomplish with this thread worked perferctly.
> 
> Chaotic that's a sweet increase and awesome time, now if you can get some more out of the rest of the system you can beat my top time which was 24.679 and I did that at only 3.1Ghz
> 
> Kei  <--- Phenom Jedi Master



I agree.

Hey Chaotic, try increasing your HT and your NB now, my HT increases weren't all that, but an increase in the NB is a huge difference.  Have some fun with the overclock for now.  Dont reach your overclocking goal to quickly, its not fun


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Chaotic, try increasing your NB now......an increase in the NB is a huge difference.



That's the understatement of the century! The northbridge is the key to power with the Phenom processors, the HT Link is already fast enough at stock and even a bit lower.

Sick, but the new highest NB I've seen now resides on a Phenom II at.....2.954Ghz!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kei <--- is at a loss for words


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's the understatement of the century! The northbridge is the key to power with the Phenom processors, the HT Link is already fast enough at stock and even a bit lower.
> 
> Sick, but the new highest NB I've seen now resides on a Phenom II at.....2.954Ghz!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kei <--- is at a loss for words



Had to reformat for some odd reason....who knows....d/loading windows 7 as we speak.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's the understatement of the century! The northbridge is the key to power with the Phenom processors, the HT Link is already fast enough at stock and even a bit lower.
> 
> Sick, but the new highest NB I've seen now resides on a Phenom II at.....2.954Ghz!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kei <--- is at a loss for words




check this out Kei, i did some testing of my own   Almost .5 seconds off just by raising the NB from 2.0 to 2.4 GHz 

2.6 GHz, NB at 2.0 GHz





2.6 GHz, NB at 2.2 GHz





2.6 GHz, NB at 2.4 GHz





Best super pi with 9850 





Best super pi with 9950


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Had to reformat for some odd reason....who knows....d/loading windows 7 as we speak.



i just finished, off to burning it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's the understatement of the century! The northbridge is the key to power with the Phenom processors, the HT Link is already fast enough at stock and even a bit lower.
> 
> Sick, but the new highest NB I've seen now resides on a Phenom II at.....2.954Ghz!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kei <--- is at a loss for words



Easy dude...Never underestimate the power of the dark side!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always said that the Northbridge is the key to Phenominal performance with the Phenom...I know that was cheesy. 

I still can't believe I've seen the Northbridge speeds now up to 2.95Ghz. I remember when we were first able to tune the Northbridge and started with 1.8Ghz on the Phenom 9500 and being floored getting the Northbridge up to the same speed as the processor at 2.2Ghz.

The Phenom 9850 came out and the Northbridge started at 2.0Ghz which was just crazy and you could go higher and even hit the stock speed again at 2.5Ghz which was a massive boost in performance.

Now the Phenom II comes out and I see people doing the same thing again but now the speeds are at 2.95Ghz still using air cooling. That type of performance is just biblical if you ask me. It's even more amazing when you consider that the PII comes with a stock Northbridge speed of 1.8Ghz which is lower than the 9850/9950BE's 2.0Ghz setting yet the speed has been taken up far higher to a full 1.1Ghz HIGHER than stock speed for a northbridge! 

Kei  <--- is the man that has a house on both the light and darksides


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> I've always said that the Northbridge is the key to Phenominal performance with the Phenom...I know that was cheesy.
> 
> I still can't believe I've seen the Northbridge speeds now up to 2.95Ghz. I remember when we were first able to tune the Northbridge and started with 1.8Ghz on the Phenom 9500 and being floored getting the Northbridge up to the same speed as the processor at 2.2Ghz.
> 
> ...




yeah bro its crazy, it gives you a boost like nothing else.  And you want me to be honest, my Phenom Rig felt a bit more crispier around windows than my i7 rig does, however, leaving benchmarks aside.  The AMD rig just flew through windows.

Let me say something though, i meant comparing the i7 clock for clock, im running now at 4303 MHz and this thing is fast in anything it does, sometimes I dont even realize something opened lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> Kei  <--- is the man that has a house on both the light and darksides



Hahaha!!! I am your father!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro its crazy, it gives you a boost like nothing else.  And you want me to be honest, my Phenom Rig felt a bit more crispier around windows than my i7 rig does, however, leaving benchmarks aside.  The AMD rig just flew through windows.
> 
> Let me say something though, i meant comparing the i7 clock for clock, im running now at 4303 MHz and this thing is fast in anything it does, sometimes I dont even realize something opened lol.



I can completely believe that the AMD rig felt that way, there is just something different about AMD rigs we all know that especially when it comes to things like that and smoothness of games...heck especially smoothness of games.

That said the i7 is SICKLY quick at some things from what I've seen and if I had an Intel rig I would've bought one of the new processors most likely the 920 like you have now. My favorite processors that Intel have made so far are the Q6700, E8400, and now the i7 920. I haven't used the i7 yet but there is just something about it besides the speed that I just really like about it. I know it's hard to explain and may sound stupid, but it's real to me. 

I wish AMD had enough time before launching the PII to shrink the L2 cache a little to help speed things up even further than they already did with faster clock cycles. Intel made a very smart move doing that but they had more time to make it happen and resources so I don't blame them one bit and it paid off very nicely. Both companies really came out and on up-ed themselves big time with this round of processors for sure.

I really think that with this round of processors it's realistic to say that the PII and i7 could easily last 5-7 years or more if people like us didn't run out and get the newest fast thing so often haha.

I don't really have plans to get the AM3 version yet.......but I know the AM3 boards will support AM2+ chips so I've set myself up already for the move if I do decide to do it. I knew there was a reason I never bought the SB750 boards when they first came out, I just didn't know what it was until about a week ago just before I pulled the trigger and bought an open box M3A79-T for $130. Glad it sold out before I got back home...saved me from buying Vista64 (got W7 64 which is way better for free), saved me from buying extra ram just yet (had 2extra Gigs just sitting around), and led me to buy the PII which will be here in the morning.

All of that sets me up nice so when the rest of the AM3 boards are announced (did you see the Gigabyte board....how did they get the colors to actually match!?!) I can scoop one of those up and use my PII until I decide to go with another chip if I do. I'll have my SB750 and security of the new platform all in one, what a sweet deal!



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hahaha!!! I am your father!!!



I watched that other other day..........again.  I'm a huge fan of the music and listen to that all the time though especially 'Duel of the Fates' and the End Credits (both from Episode 1) tracks just before a race at iRacing to relax and get my mind ready.

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> I can completely believe that the AMD rig felt that way, there is just something different about AMD rigs we all know that especially when it comes to things like that and smoothness of games...heck especially smoothness of games.
> 
> That said the i7 is SICKLY quick at some things from what I've seen and if I had an Intel rig I would've bought one of the new processors most likely the 920 like you have now. My favorite processors that Intel have made so far are the Q6700, E8400, and now the i7 920. I haven't used the i7 yet but there is just something about it besides the speed that I just really like about it. I know it's hard to explain and may sound stupid, but it's real to me.
> 
> ...



Word....too much soul and pentium for me!!  Episode 5....Imperial March is the composition of the decades!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay...after a whole night of BSOD's and one format later, Soooooooo far ssssssooooooo good...I thimk!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaotic, dont worry, it happens dude, i've formatted a bit too!


Kei, I get you bro, and I also wished the PII had a bit more balls to compete closer with the i7, but like I say, regardless its a huge improvement!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2009)

*W7 and the Phenom 9850BE last hurrah!*

W7 news....this OS is absolutely VIOLENT in it's efficiency!

In the 3 days of testing so far it gets faster and faster and faster the more I use it and it learns my habits and programs. Take for instance the Virus scan that I do everyday on my system.

During that scan in Vista it would take roughly 27-30 minutes which is actually a very nice time if you ask me. The cpu usage would be around 25% or so which is one full core and leave the rest for whatever I wanted to do which is nice.

W7 on the other hand is massively more efficient and aggressive in the way it works out the same task with the same program and same parameters!

On the first night I did the virus scan the system already ran massively fast in comparison but I didn't think anything of it because I wasn't paying attention and noticed it the next day. The 2nd night which was last night I was still using the system when it started the scan and I saw the HD light blinking away furiously so I decided to have a look to see how long it would be and how it was going.

To my surprise it had been going for way before I noticed it and it took me by such a surprise I pinned the Task Manager (love that option) to the Taskbar and split the windows to have half a screen so I could watch with the highest refresh rate I could get. To my absolute shock the system went crazy trying to get that virus scan done while I was surfing away on these forums. The usage went to and I still couldn't beileve it...UPWARDS of 80% on a quad core processor! The usage while I was watching it was almost scary in the way it used the processor to get things done and make sure that I didn't have any problems. I saw one or two instances where the IE8 window had a 1 second lag or so but nothing other than that and only a time or two.

The first scan took a staggering *18 minutes 13 seconds* (already ~ 10 minutes quicker than Vista Ultimate)

The second scan took a crazy *17 minutes 51 seconds* (awesome it was quicker still)

The third scan just now.....*10 minutes 58 seconds*

As a friend and I watched this scan just now because I HAD to show him how the system was reacting after learning some habits, I couldn't believe the way the system was just going away VIOLENTLY to get this thing down like LAST WEEK or something! The usage doing the same things on the same pages as last night actually went upwards of 90% this time and I saw a spike or two to 100%.

I'm afraid to do another scan tomorrow if it learns anything further, but already the increase in efficiency has me jumping up and down it's so good! I stated before to you guys that it felt like things were getting faster as I used it like they're supposed to but it was weird in the way it sped up so much. Now you have insane proof of how drastic some of this stuff is getting. Btw, this time while the scan was going there were absolutly no lags in IE8 while surfing...not even a hint of lag no matter what I did. Man this OS is seriously smokin good for me so far!

Kei  -----> W7 & Phenom 9850BE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

Kei said:


> W7 news....this OS is absolutely VIOLENT in it's efficiency!
> 
> In the 3 days of testing so far it gets faster and faster and faster the more I use it and it learns my habits and programs. Take for instance the Virus scan that I do everyday on my system.
> 
> ...



thats crazy bro, I just got W7 installed last night, i'm actually using it now for the first time, so far I can't say anything.  I guess as I start to use it i'll start noticing the differences.  Thanks for this in depth analysis Kei, you are the man


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2009)

Operation PII install now playing 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

about time, keep us posted dude.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay just a small update for the rest of you guys that don't know. I've got the PII 920 installed already and it's been running for just shy of 11 hours now.

Just like with the 9850BE I'm doing my low voltage clocking style because it's fun to me. Of course I'm gonna find out how far up I can go as well but I start out the other way around since that's the settings I'll use everyday anyway which makes a lot more sense. I haven't decided my voltage limits yet up or down because the stock voltage is higher than 9850BE starting out at 1.344v instead of 1.30v

Anyway I do want to get to the same level of voltage lowering that the 9850BE let me do. On that I was able to drop from the stock voltage of 1.30v all the way down to 1.152v and still increase the clock speed by 100Mhz from 2.5Ghz to 2.6Ghz. I'd say that's a pretty damn good deal right there for doing a daily setting that will run anything and use little to no power.

That said my 1st goal is to try to match that drop of .148v on this processor which would take me down from 1.344v to only 1.196v. Of course the big difference is that I'm starting with 2.8Ghz this time so I'm not sure if it will happen yet but........I think it's going awesome so far.  (see picture)

Temps were already great but right now I'm seeing 23-24C while surfing which is already about 4-5C lower than the 9850 was running when using the Xigmatek on low fan speeds. Did I mention I'm not using the Xigmatek beast on this yet? This is on the stock fan still running nice and silent. 

I haven't run any serious system stability tests yet, but I'll probably run Everest stability test tomorrow once I find what the lowest voltage I can get this 2.8Ghz to run at is. Hopefully I can go lower than where I am now and it's stable that would make me even happier than I already am.

Kei

Btw.....once I find that limit I then have to see if I can bump the processor speed up to 2.9Ghz with that voltage drop. Hope it works


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 15, 2009)

BTW, a little off topic, AOD does not work with Windows 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

beta OS= Probably Not as beta is for testing only.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

*First stability test*

Okay so I just woke up and before I go right back to sleep (it's early) I figured I should post about the stats so far.

I just finished the first stress/torture test for the new processor. I used the same 2.8Ghz @ 1.200v as I had to make sure it was stable at that voltage goal I wanted in the first place before I try to drop it another notch again.

After a little over 6 hours and 50 minutes I ended the test and it has been successful. No problems during or after the test and great temps throughout as well. Attatched is a screenshot of the test (with stats) and cpu-z shot.

So far so awesome

I did try to drop the voltage last night to see if I could go lower and I was able to boot and run at 2.8Ghz @ 1.184v and it didn't crash but after about 10 minutes of normal use and the SuperPi 4M test Everest (not the stress test) said it had an error and needed to close. That's usually what happens when the system doesn't have enough voltage but it's not low enough to go to a bsod. Now that I've passed this test I'll do another test eventually at a tick under 1.200v but still a tick over 1.184v to see if it will pass.

I'll let you guys know how things go but like I said...so far so awesome.

Kei

*Edit:* Not sure why the attatchments come up that small, but the stat was something  like this....6hrs 50+ minutes 2.8Ghz 1.200v 35.9C average temp 37C max temp 2317rpm fan speed (stock still).


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

*PII 920 first overclocking test*

Okay I decided to try to match the 100Mhz gain with the same voltage drop as the Phenom 9850BE like I said and so far it's worked out perfectly.

I've got the speed up to 2.912Ghz still using the same 1.200v without any problems so far after 15 minutes of use. To test the stabilty so far I've already done 1 SuperPi 4M test, 3 SuperPi 1M tests, and now I'm doing....

SuperPi 32M test
Task Manager running with high refresh rate
Zune program playing music full blast (Jammin out to "Jet" now I wanna play that Rockband game haha)
Paint Program open to get screen shots
Cpu-z open to get specs
IE8 Beta open surfing the net and playing around

So far it's now been 18 minutes and no problems so it's looking pretty good right now. I'll try again in a bit to go up further until it starts to get hints of unstability where I'll quit and do a stress test again perhaps tonight when I sleep.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry about the screen shot being small again. I like the new Paint program, but it's time for me to install Paintshop Pro and Photoshop again it seems haha. I just don't know how to work with the new MS Paint utility but it's very nice looking especially compared to the original and even the Vista version.

Forgot to mention that even at this speed with all of this running it's got a total system draw of still only 163W which is about what the 9850BE had going doing nothing but the internet using less voltage and a slower processor speed. Wow...

Kei

*Edit:* Starting 32M test number 2 after passing the 1st one.
*Edit2:* Finally got an error after 51 minutes of stress. I got the same error saying Everest needs to restart. I stopped the programs and restarted the computer without getting any bsod still. That means that it's only a tick off what would be stable already.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

Also I've since turned CPU Tweak to enabled to see what the difference is between using it on a Phenom I cpu versus a Phenom II cpu and it has only hit me with a roughly 1C penalty in temperature taking it from 23-24C now up to 24-25C. It raised my everest benchmark numbers as well like I expected it to do and the numbers got better still after tweaking the ram max latency values but leaving all the timings the same.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the results Kei


Seems like you got a nice little chip there 

CPU tweak on the old phenoms raised about 10ºc, so looks like they improved that with these cpu's.  Have you seen a difference in super pi with CPU tweak on?  Was a big one for me and my 9950.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, I remember the 10C increase using the 9850 which is why I never ran it because the jump wasn't big enough to offset that temp increase.

I haven't noticed a big jump at all in SuperPi times with this processor though, but the everest tests definitely gained a nice chunk of performance just enabling cpu tweak alone. Add to that tweaking the max latency values for the ram (leaving timings alone still though) and the results are very different from the stock settings.

Take a look at the 2 shots to see the difference between the two. I'm still using unganged ram settings as well, but I have no plans on going ganged since Phenom's run better with unganged anyway except for a few benchmark programs and such.

Now that I've got the cpu I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do with the ram situation so that I have more than just 4Gigs which is nice but not what I really want. I'm deciding between sell off all my ram and going with 8Gigs of the Black Dragons from GeIL who I love or just adding 4Gigs of Patriot Extreme 1066Mhz to go with the 2Gigs of Patriot Extreme 1150Mhz. Not sure what I'm going to do just yet...what do you think?

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

Kei said:


> Yea, I remember the 10C increase using the 9850 which is why I never ran it because the jump wasn't big enough to offset that temp increase.
> 
> I haven't noticed a big jump at all in SuperPi times with this processor though, but the everest tests definitely gained a nice chunk of performance just enabling cpu tweak alone. Add to that tweaking the max latency values for the ram (leaving timings alone still though) and the results are very different from the stock settings.
> 
> ...



damn that is a nice boost 

Why do you want to add 4 more gigs of ram though, I dont think it is needed????


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

Btw, I can't really go too serious with the clocking since I'm running the unmatched ram setup of the P. Extremes and G. Evo One's which both have very different stock speeds and timings. PC9200 1150Mhz cas 5 paired with PC6400 800Mhz cas 4 ram. Both clock crazy high, but still they have 2 different voltage ranges and different timings available so they're not exactly the most compatible sets to try to find a highest clock.

I have a feeling that has something to do with why the system gets that error when I ran those two different settings earlier. Once I get some ram in here with matched settings I shoudl fair much better. I'm not however going to take out any ram and run on only 2Gigs so that's just not an option.

The P. Extremes can run cas3 1T at 800Mhz but the G. Evo Ones can only run cas4 2T at 800Mhz so you see my problem. 

If I go with the G. Black Dragons I'll go with 1066Mhz flavor cas5 stock or be cheap and go with the cas4 800Mhz full 8Gig matched kit. Not sure which I'll use yet, but either way both will be awesome for sure just like the Evo One's I've got now (that top 1000Mhz without crazy voltage).

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to have at least 6Gigs of ram in my system instead of just the 4Gigs of ram. I may just go with 8Gigs of ram total so I don't need to bother later on plus it'll help with some things I do (video and photo editing).

The big thing is that I need to get some matched ram in here instead of the mixed mess I've got going now so instead of just buying 2Gigs of ram which is way too close to the cost of 4Gigs I may as well just do it all at once. 

Right now my system is most definitely limited by the ram I'm using because of the two wildly different abilities of the two sets.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I'm to play around a little and see what I can get at 667Mhz with the GeIL ram maybe I can get cas3 timings but I think I may have already tried that and it didn't work. Guess I'll see...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm, i havent done my research on RAM lately, but if im not mistaken I would just try to get the 8 gb geils.  I havent heard bad about them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Sorry about the screen shot being small again.



Kei, Have you tried the snipping tool built into W7 yet?? I think it's a great little tool for screenshots and very easy to use.  I did my sigpic with it. Try it out! 

Edit: You get to choose which format to save what's snipped too. (JPEG is there)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2009)

I just snipped this. Let's see how it turns out.



Edit: Not to shabby I must say!


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, i havent done my research on RAM lately, but if im not mistaken I would just try to get the 8 gb geils.  I havent heard bad about them.



I've owned and still use the GeIL Evo One which are nasty good and I've heard LOADS about the legend of the Black Dragons so I know the ram is good for sure. I'm just not sure yet if I'm going to go with a full 8Gig kit of PC6400 (800Mhz) ram or go with a pieced together set of PC8500 (1066Mhz) instead. If I go with the 1066 then I have to decide between GeIL and Patriot so that's another decision still to make.

The Black Dragon 800Mhz kit is $102 for cas4 timings with free shipping.
$95 for cas5 version free shipping
$65 for cas5 1066Mhz 4Gig kit still free shipping
$67 for patriot cas5 1066Mhz 4Gig no free shipping

Man all this ram talking is making me hungry now I've got to find something to eat! I like the fact that the 800Mhz kit is a full 8Gig kit so it's all matching which is very nice and makes things a bit easier. But of course then I don't know how far up they will be able to go just yet but they should have pretty nice headroom in the cas4 kit because of the better rated pcb.

Meh...what do you think you'd do?

Kei

Btw, thanks for testing out the snippet tool I've been meaning to do that but just never did and forgot all about it earlier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> I've owned and still use the GeIL Evo One which are nasty good and I've heard LOADS about the legend of the Black Dragons so I know the ram is good for sure. I'm just not sure yet if I'm going to go with a full 8Gig kit of PC6400 (800Mhz) ram or go with a pieced together set of PC8500 (1066Mhz) instead. If I go with the 1066 then I have to decide between GeIL and Patriot so that's another decision still to make.
> 
> The Black Dragon 800Mhz kit is $102 for cas4 timings with free shipping.
> $95 for cas5 version free shipping
> ...




I would go with the CAS 4 ones .


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha, a man after my own heart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Haha, a man after my own heart.



lol, yeah bro.  Good price, cas4, better rated overall, cant go wrong IMO


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm thinking that, but the only issue is do I go with the 8Gig 800Mhz cas4 kit OR do I go with the Gig 1066Mhz cas5 kit.

Stupid decisions 

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to go for PII 940 in late spring, unless of course rumours of AMD releasing AM3's later this year are abound!!

Oh and Kei, I'm with you about windows 7. This OS is way better than Vista. I have not had a problem yet!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

Dood....as far as I know those AREN'T rumours....they're facts. The AM3 chips and boards are expected to be released in about a month or so. 

The Gigabyte AM3 board has already been shown at CES and everyone else is expected to follow suit extremely soon if not already.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

has anybody done some research as far as how much better the am3 cpu/mobo's are going to be than the am2 ones?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Dood....as far as I know those AREN'T rumours....they're facts. The AM3 chips and boards are expected to be released in about a month or so.
> 
> The Gigabyte AM3 board has already been shown at CES and everyone else is expected to follow suit extremely soon if not already.
> 
> Kei



From what I understand Kei, The M3A79-T and 32-MVP boards are already AM3 ready, 
i thinking they just need a bios flash. Check it out: http://event.asus.com/mb/AM3_CPU_Support/



Chicken Patty said:


> has anybody done some research as far as how much better the am3 cpu/mobo's are going to be than the am2 ones?



Well so far I'm in love with my new mobo  (amongst the rest of the gear) and if Asus says it's AM3 ready then hopefully it will fair well with the AM3's. Now. I guess it's time to research!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2009)

Does that mean the Phenom II 945 is AM3?? I heard it's not slated for release until like March or so.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

I do believe that Phenom II 945 and 925 are both AM3 chips but that's from the top of my head. As far as AM3 support on our boards I don't think that will be a problem at all with ASUS. They're really good about that sorta thing which is sweet.

I have no idea how much better the AM3 processors could/will be in comparison to the AM2+ processors but I don't think it's going to be anything mindblowingly different. The biggest difference I imagine will come from using the AM3 platform over the AM2+ platform not just the processor itself. I do imagine though that the processors will have their differences in speed with the nod going to the AM3 processors I think. Also they may come with higher clock speeds out of the box as well which wouldn't surprise me in one little bit.

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay. Can you tell I can't sleep...

You are right Kei. The 945 stock is 3.0Ghz Only diff between them and the 940 AM2+ is DDR3

You can run the 945 in my board but you can't run the 940 in an AM3 board.

So. Phenom II 945 3.0Ghz is definitely AM3. It will be supported by these boards http://event.asus.com/mb/AM3_CPU_Support/ but not with DDR3 memory; only DDR2. Asus now has this board http://www.dvhardware.net/article32271.html available for AM3 and will also support DDR3. (now my brain hurts) 

Edit: It is now my intention to play video games for several hours!


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

*Quick preview of how the PII 920 overclocks*

I couldn't help myself (I blame Chicken P. completely ) so I decided to drop down the rest of the system and see a quick preview of how my PII 920 will overclock once I get going on the higher speed stuff.

I didn't bother trying to find out what the lowest voltages were I just picked a random voltage setting and started changing the HT Bus speed upward until I decided to tell myself to quit already and save it for another time when I've got everything I need.

3.4Ghz has been achieved already on the stock cooler with no fuss on a nice low voltage. I don't know if it's 100% stable and don't care right now as it's not time for that. I can however say that it had no errors in any tests that I did which were 100% tests.

I can also say that for the past 28 minutes I've been running at the 3.3Ghz setting while surfing and doing some other stuff I needed to get done before I sleep.

Screenshots at the bottom. I turned the speed down on everything else so I didn't run any big benchmarks since they wouldn't mean a whole lot with everything else turned down and slow ram timings. That said I did run Wprime so you could see it with that setting.

It looks so far like this chip will clock up pretty darn high once everything is in order. Max temp during Wprime was 41C still on the stock heatsink and fan.

The random voltage I used the entire time was 1.376v

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> I couldn't help myself (I blame Chicken P. completely ) so I decided to drop down the rest of the system and see a quick preview of how my PII 920 will overclock once I get going on the higher speed stuff.
> 
> I didn't bother trying to find out what the lowest voltages were I just picked a random voltage setting and started changing the HT Bus speed upward until I decided to tell myself to quit already and save it for another time when I've got everything I need.
> 
> ...



why me 

hey kei, firts off temps are great, the clock and voltage are good and I must say its a damn good run on wprime.

Kei you mind posting your wprime run here so I can add ya to the scoreboard, you'll be the first 920 to post there 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77369


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

I took a look at the thread earlier and remembered we talked about it yesterday I think it was. I'm not gonna post the wprime runs yet since they're not a good rep of what the overall system does it's just the processor clocked up high with everything else running very loose and slow so it's not really fair.

I'm sure it will break into the 10's or better no problem if everything is set up properly. As soon as I get that all setup I'll post them over there to add to the list. 

The 3DMark06 cpu score for the 3.3Ghz run was 4,587 which I think is pretty good but will go up higher of course once everything is tuned besides the cpu.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> I took a look at the thread earlier and remembered we talked about it yesterday I think it was. I'm not gonna post the wprime runs yet since they're not a good rep of what the overall system does it's just the processor clocked up high with everything else running very loose and slow so it's not really fair.
> 
> I'm sure it will break into the 10's or better no problem if everything is set up properly. As soon as I get that all setup I'll post them over there to add to the list.
> 
> ...



dude thats right, I forgot, my apologies.  I'll be waiting doing this >>>


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

I tried again to see what kinda clocks I could get at that same voltage and I was able to go with 3.5Ghz no problem and 3.6Ghz made it to the welcome screen before the system finally reset but no bsod errors still. 

After that I needed to leave anyway so I just cranked up the voltage to whatever number it says (don't know I just hit up a few times) to see if I could get anything bigger but only had time for one more check.

3.7Ghz.....check, and I'm sure it's still got more left in it once I get into the meat of it. And of course this is STILL on the stock heatsink and fan setup. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> I couldn't help myself (I blame Chicken P. completely ) so I decided to drop down the rest of the system and see a quick preview of how my PII 920 will overclock once I get going on the higher speed stuff.
> 
> I didn't bother trying to find out what the lowest voltages were I just picked a random voltage setting and started changing the HT Bus speed upward until I decided to tell myself to quit already and save it for another time when I've got everything I need.
> 
> ...


*WOW KEI!!!!* just poked in to see whats been taking place and i see your doing awsome with your new baby!

I shall have two 940's two weeks today so i was informed from my banker (wife) so watch out lol.. so your a fan of W7 hey?
i have it on a 2nd HD but dont care for it all that much... has anyone gotten better clocks using it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

would someone point out what is the HT-NB voltage on AOD sence there is just one setting in the bios for cpu-ht nb link volt.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

*Quick 3DMark06 run*



fullinfusion said:


> *WOW KEI!!!!* just poked in to see whats been taking place and i see your doing awsome with your new baby!
> 
> I shall have two 940's two weeks today so i was informed from my banker (wife) so watch out lol.. so your a fan of W7 hey?
> i have it on a 2nd HD but dont care for it all that much... has anyone gotten better clocks using it?



I'm a *HUGE* fan of W7 even after a short time using it. I loved Vista, but it doesn't reach near the level that I love W7 so far which is just crazy!

As for my new baby...yep I absolutely love it! As you've seen I haven't went big into the overclocking efforts just yet but I ran a few quick tests just to get an idea of how the chip will handle and it will indeed handle very very well.

Here is a quick test just to get the ball rolling. Northbridge and Ram aren't really tweaked so of course there is more to come. Also the cpu speed isn't at the max I've tested with (3.71Ghz but will go higher still).

Either way it's a pretty good result I'd say, I still have to get some real clocks on the 4850 as well. Man I really need to figure out what ram I'm going with so I can get on with it already haha. I need a sound card too, but I'm thinking I may get an HT Omega Striker. It sucks having to use a headset for every game if I want the best sound. For movies there is no problem because the SPDIF connection is able to output in surroud through that because DVD's already have their audio track setup that way. Games however don't do that so you can only get 2 Channel audio over SPDIF unless you're using a sound card that supports that. I need to get one because I don't like playing everything with a headset.






Kei

P.S.
  So far with that basic cpu clock only the best SuperPi run is 20.187s but I haven't turned off any programs or done tweaks to get it faster yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'm a *HUGE* fan of W7 even after a short time using it. I loved Vista, but it doesn't reach near the level that I love W7 so far which is just crazy!
> 
> As for my new baby...yep I absolutely love it! As you've seen I haven't went big into the overclocking efforts just yet but I ran a few quick tests just to get an idea of how the chip will handle and it will indeed handle very very well.
> 
> ...


boy didn't expect such a reply lol... just joking Kei 
im so glad your happy with your cpu.... im going black of course 
hey Kei you know alot of software things.... im debating clearing off a 10g partition and duel booting Vista and W7.... is that enough space? and if so what duel boot program should i use and how do i use it? (takes a breath) umm and with vista can i make a repair disk on a dvd?... why  i ask is i have a shop bought OEM copy and there is no repair on it.... only repair is system restore....

I see W7 has a make repair disk i think or it was a recovery disk.... cant remember since im in vista rite now....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

oh and since i havent seen ya around for a whike Kei i want to shock ya since your a tight wad in the voltage area lol..... 

*IM BAAAACK*






this is the same cpu that had the pump fail and hit over 100c..... she sure likes the voltage rockout:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^ great results Kei, and the overclock is lovely I must say.  I really think you got a good CPU.

Full, everytime I see 1.728v I want to cry, I never dared to go that high!!! god!  By the way, I am noticing slightly better results with W7 over vista, nothing beats xp though


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ great results Kei, and the overclock is lovely I must say.  I really think you got a good CPU.
> 
> Full, everytime I see 1.728v I want to cry, I never dared to go that high!!! god!  By the way, I am noticing slightly better results with W7 over vista, nothing beats xp though


i installed W7 the other day clocked out @3.2GHz.... and never had a prob.... i tried the same installing vista and well ya know what happened lol... :shadedshu
and why cry?..... she's been to hell and back a number of times without a problem lol.... and a cat has 9 lives? i wonder how many this cpu has lol


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> im so glad your happy with your cpu.... im going black of course



I'm VERY happy with my cpu though there are 1 or 2 things that still make me wish I went black again. The big one is the ability to have an unlocked multiplier...but not for the cpu I don't really HAVE to have that, but the NORTHBRIDGE is the one thing I miss the most. Unless I get the HT Bus speeds up sky high it's hard to get a serious Northbridge clock like I could on the black since the multiplier went up to 20x

Okay so maybe that's really the only thing I wish I still had from the little black box versions.  The other stuff is nice, but I completely forgot about that when I clicked purchase haha.



fullinfusion said:


> I see W7 has a make repair disk i think or it was a recovery disk.... cant remember since im in vista rite now....



W7 does indeed have a Make Repair disk option, but I can't remember if Vista did or not and I don't have that installed anymore. Yea I like W7 THAT MUCH that it's my one and only OS right now and I'm buying it first day it's released.

I think W7 took up roughly 12.5Gigs so I'd make sure you have a nice size for the partition if you choose to go that route.



fullinfusion said:


> oh and since i havent seen ya around for a whike Kei i want to shock ya since your a tight wad in the voltage area lol.....



I'm really really really really really really really really glad I was sitting down just then!  You sir are absolutely insane, my chips seem to love having no voltage and somehow yours love voltage and can't read a thermometer so they don't care how hot it is. 

Funny...I just now was feeling guilty for using 1.476v or so during a test while on the stock heatsink/fan combo. The temps were still cool at that and I STILL felt guilty haha. :shadedshu




Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ great results Kei, and the overclock is lovely I must say.  I really think you got a good CPU.



Thanks, I've been playing for the last hour or so with some of the higher clocks but nothing out of this world just yet. I hate being held back by the ram right now, and of course that I can't use a higher multiplier on my northbridge since it's locked at 9x.

Anyway I got a few more things for you to look at with the 920 so enjoy. Wprime again and a 3DMark06 cpu score, I didn't post it but SuperPi is in the 19's as well but of course still held back. All of those tests are with all normal programs running and no real tweaks done to the system to make the runs better yet.



Chicken Patty said:


> By the way, I am noticing slightly better results with W7 over vista, *W7 thrashes xp also* though



^^^ Fixed 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Hahaha Well I Meant Xp Is Better As Far As Benching, The Results Are Much Better.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Ack! You beat me to page 200 haha. I think I've decided to go with the 1066Mhz 4Gig kit of ram instead of the full 8Gig kit of 800Mhz ram.

My head keeps going crazy thinking about what happens if the 8Gig kit can't go above 1000Mhz or can't do cas3 (which is extremely likely) at all. I think it's safer to just go with the 1066Mhz kit in the first place.

Then again honestly if I could get the Patriot Extreme's I have right now in a 4Gig kit I'd be jumping for joy right now! I don't however want to be stuck with only 4Gigs though so I won't be searching for another 2Gig kit to match what I've got now sadly. 

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei, ChickenPatty, I keep getting BSOD's with Everest stress!! WTF???


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

And I now want to play with memory timings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Kei, ChickenPatty, I keep getting BSOD's with Everest stress!! WTF???


Dont use Everest! use AOD stress and set it for 2Hrs..... its made for the Amd chip....
And if you fail AOD? your lacking volts to something.... Keep testing!


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Kei, ChickenPatty, I keep getting BSOD's with Everest stress!! WTF???



If you're getting bsod errors during stress testing then it's very likely that you're not using enough voltage to the processor if that's what you're stress testing.

Check the temps that you're getting during the test to be sure you're not overheating as well. Also if the test actually makes it for a long enough length of time then look at the stats page and make sure that the voltage isn't fluctuating which would be another sign that you're not using the proper voltage.

Of course you can only go so far with the voltage so sometimes a speed just isn't going to be stable no matter what you do. Also please make sure that you're not clocking everything all at once otherwise you don't have a clue on what's actually causing the problem and giving you the bsod errors. Do each thing individually while the others are set at a rate that's lower than normal so that they won't have a problem while you test the other component to see how far up it will go.

Testing all things all at once before finding out their invividual limits will just leave you with a lot of errors and no clue to what is actually causing them. That will make you change random things looking for an answer and getting frustrated when you don't find it. If you already know what each components limit by finding it seperately then you can make decisions much better when you choose what to change.

Kei

Btw, Everest is my personal favorite program to use for stress testing, benchmarking, and full system monitoring though I like AOD as well. Everest will get your system going and it seems to find problems far quicker than any other stress program that I've used. It also has all the information you want to look at during a test right there at all times just clicking the tab over to get to anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Kei, ChickenPatty, I keep getting BSOD's with Everest stress!! WTF???



dude basically what Kei said, you can trust him more than me


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude basically what Kei said, you can trust him more than me



Kei?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

I trust you too CP. I got cool stuff cuz of  U. I need to learn more. I want to drive my RAM. Any answers?


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Chaotic, I didn't realize that your question was two part.

Did you already find out what the limit of your processor is or are you just letting that go for now and working on the ram instead? 

The best thing you can do is to focus on only one thing at a time otherwise you'll never find out what is actually giving you problems. 

The first and easiest things to figure out are the max multiplier you can use and second is the max HT Bus speed your board will alow you to use.

To check the max multiplier set everything else back to a bit below stock settings a bit so that they are running at less than normal and will cause you no problems while checking the cpu multiplier. Then with the HT Bus speed still set at 200Mhz (stock) start raising the multiplier  and going into windows until you can't do it anymore. If you end up with something like 16x then you know that you're just not going to go any higher than that with the voltage at stock.

After you do that leave everything like you had it but this time put the processor multiplier down to super low as well (like 8x which is probably the lowest you can set). Then start raising the bus speed from 200Mhz on up until you can't go any further at stock voltage. Same as with the processor...if you hit 260Mhz and can't make it into windows any higher then you know where you limit is with the stock voltage.

Do the same thing then for the ram by setting it at whatever the stock speed is. If it's 800Mhz stock then set that divider in the bios to 800Mhz. From there start raising the bus speed in small increments until you can't go any further. Again you now know that if you get to 860Mhz that you can't go any further on the stock voltage. Make sure for ram though that you set your timings to something relaxed/slower like 6-6-6-18-25 or higher so that you don't run into timing issues and think that you've hit a ceiling when you really haven't.

From there you can start to work your way to getting the 3 things to get near their limits at the sametime. Remember that it's HIGHLY unlikely that you will be able to set all 3 of them to their limits and it actually run. You have to decide which one is more important to you and choose that one to have the highest, then second place, then third place, and right on down the line.

At that point you can start to raise your Northbridge multiplier until it won't allow you to go any higher and still make it into windows any more with the stock voltage.

Then the HT Link multiplier can be raised until you can't get into windows stable anymore on the stock voltage.

Then comes the really fun part......you get to start all over again because you've not raised any voltages yet so you can possibly go even further. This process takes a long time and not a lot of people really want to be overclockers so they skip many steps and just go for it. Sometimes it works out okay...then there are all the rest of the times when they just end up frustrated and start a new thread about a product being crap. 

Anyway take your time, you won't be finding the limits of your system in a night....hell you won't find them in a week, maybe even a month. Of course if you just go at it all day long for a week you could potentially find the limits of the system. Then you have to remember the one part that's changing all the time usually in 3 month blocks.....the weather changes it all over again. What works in the winter (now) will very likely not work in the summer time because of different temperatures. 

Above all HAVE FUN and STAY CALM!

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Sorry Chaotic, I didn't realize that your question was two part.
> 
> Did you already find out what the limit of your processor is or are you just letting that go for now and working on the ram instead?
> 
> ...



Kei!!! You are the baconator of chicken patty!!! Lmfao!!! Seriously though. Why does my mobo set the timings by itself or should I go into mem config?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

My question 2 part??? Freak!!! there are parts to this BIOS I do not understand!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

What limit should I test first?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't maximize, but please do click on "watch in high quality" I Love it!!!  http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=BMhQl4Dkrp4


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

*News flash and sad PII 920 update*

I'm a sad to report that I will not be able to go above the 3.71Ghz that I posted earlier.

Darn...I guess I have to live with 3.7Ghz as a limit.....hahahahahahahaha 

Seriously though I won't be able to go any higher than that because of limitations. Not with the processor, but with the motherboard.

If you'll remember way back when on something like page 57 or so I gave you guys a homework assignment. That assignment was to find out how high your board would allow you to take the HT Bus speed using the lowest multiplier available on your boards. If you'll also remember my limit was not as high as some others (Viscarious having a crazy 291Mhz) and I could go no higher than 266Mhz no matter what I did. I was able to get the board to boot at 275Mhz once or twice but that was it no matter what I did. In order to do that I had to drop the multiplier down extremely low and even then it was a lucky break if it happened...even at 8x multiplier. 276Mhz simply refused to do anything and even trying to get 267Mhz was an extremely lucky break as it happened every great great great great once in a while.

Well...it just so happens that I didn't realize until now that I got lucky with the 3.71Ghz run because that is 265Mhz on the HT Bus speed with the locked multiplier at 14x. Haha, I can only go a 1Mhz further with this board which of course is rather pointless so the max speed I can go is 3.71Ghz. It will boot at 265Mhz with any real problems though and 260Mhz with ease.

Kinda funny though when you think about it....I maxed out my board before I maxed out my processor! And that is on the STOCK heatsink/fan combo! How funny is that 

Now I've got to figure out what I'm going to use for a 'max' speed that I'll work on with this processor and board combo. I have no intention of bothering to get 3.71Ghz stable as it'll take a good bit of voltage for sure and it's just too close to the boards limit only having 1Mhz on the bus speed as a buffer. I'm thinking that 3.5Ghz will be good enough while leaving me room to go with the 9x multiplier for the Northbridge @ 2.25Ghz and 8x for the HT Link @ 2.0Ghz. That should be easy to get stable and will also give me a great speed available for the ram using the 800Mhz divider to get 1000Mhz which both of my ram types can hit right now with no problems (cas4 for one and cas5 for the other but I'll use cas5 of course). I don't know if both ram sets will do that speed together though but hey I might get lucky. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

On another note during that homework assignment like I said I was only able to go up to 266Mhz on my bus speed while you guys could go higher than me some by a little bit and others by a large chunk.

However I remember that I was able to keep my bus speed at the limit and take my cpu multiplier up higher than most if not ALL of you making it to 11.5x without having to drop the bus speed.

I guess we can now change that limit to 14x, take THAT losers! 

Kei

*Edit:* If I had Viscarious's board I could do that 291Mhz HT Bus speed which would allow me to take my processor past the mythical 4.0Ghz mark (4.074Ghz). That would be insane!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2009)

That sucks, man i keep on hearing this and that about Asus, i dont feel i would want a board from them now, i was thinking of a AM3 Variant


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

ASUS is by far my favorite board company out there. I don't think this really sucks at all especially considering I'm using a locked multiplier cpu in the first place. 

If the multiplier was unlocked I'd be able to go even further, there is nothing wrong with the board I've just found the limit I can take this exact board. I've seen better results from the same board with other owners but either way this is still a high result for the board just not THE highest. 

Before you guys all gather around me and try to hug and cry on me think of it this way, the board is still good enough to give me this.....







That's what I've got so far now I'm trying to work on the fine tuning of what I'll use as my max power setting on this system until I change boards and ram. I don't think that's too shabby how about you guys 

Btw, it's definitely about time to put the Xigmatek back on here now so I can lower the voltage back down when using the 3.5Ghz setting. The stock heatsink/fan combo is holding me back with where I'm at right now so I can't use as low of a voltage as I'd like to. Idle is still down very low around 28-29C but as SOON as you put it under 100% load the temp jumps up about 10C instantly and keeps going until around 48C before the test is done but I think under a full bore stress test like I normally do it would reach into the 50's no problem at all. I need to chill this thing more so I can run the low voltage at this high of a speed.

I'm still limited in how high I can get the performance level though since I can only go a little ways with the northbridge and it's locked multiplier (no more than 9x). If I could get it to go up to 10x or 11x then performance would be MUCH MUCH greater than you see now. Even the 9850BE at 3Ghz and the same ram speed beats what I've got now in the Everest benchmark by a healthy margin because I could run the northbridge at 2.5Ghz instead of only 2.25Ghz right now. Crazy huh...now for sure you guys will see what I mean when I say the northbridge is the key the Phenom performance. 9850BE screenshot included

A 3.0Ghz cpu with 1000Mhz ram and a 2.5Ghz northbridge is FASTER than a 3.5Ghz cpu with 1000Mhz ram and a 2.5Ghz northbridge. Tell me THAT isn't crazy, especially when you add in the fact that the PII 920 is significantly faster than the PI 9850BE at equal speeds no matter what the test is!

Issues aside, not too shabby so far though eh? 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

*Okay this is it*

I think this is all I'm going to do until I put the Xigmatek back on and work on lowering the voltage and maybe getting the 3.71Ghz clock stable.

See shots for the latest results, finally broke the 5k cpu score barrier in 3dmark06.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

hey Kei, back to the W7 talk for a sec., i had my storage drive fail on me .  Yeah i know it sucks.

Anyhow, i just went and bought a 1TB seagate, and I did a fresh install of W7, I must say that now this thing is really flying bro.  This by far is the best operating system i've ever used.  Even the benchmarks are looking good at almost factory clocks, yes factory clocks, I am working my overclock from scratch again.  my goal is to leave my mem divider at 8 and not have to bring it down, if I can do that paired with 4.2 GHz, I am sure i'll have some new best as far as benching.  Just need to work on that for now.


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

That's really sucks about the storage drive going out on you...

1TB...........wow, that is all

I agree with you on W7 I really do think it's THE best OS I've ever used and gets better every day. I really forget that I'm even using a beta until someone asks about it and I remember they can't buy it yet. It's just awesome period!
===================================================

@ EVERYONE

What motherboards are you all using now and what's the max bus speed you can go to? Also what's the max voltage that your board supports???

I can't go any further with my Phenom II until I get a new board because while I can get up to 3.724Ghz right now I CAN'T adjust the voltage enough to get it stable because the board limit is 1.50v.

Also and more importantly I think is that I can't go any higher than 266Mhz on my bus speed which means that even though the processor has more left in it I can't do it because my highest multiplier is 14x so I have to quit at 266Mhz. I couldn't go any higher with any of my processors on this board so I already know it's not a processor limitation.

I'm thinking pretty hard right now about getting the M3A79-T board or the GX version but I want to know what you guys have for limits before I bother buying another board for no reason. I've seen other bus speeds up in the sky high zone with this processor but of course on different boards (I'm talking 300Mhz or better...) but I want to see what you guys can get especially if you have the M3A79-T.

Kei  <---- needs help getting a new board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's really sucks about the storage drive going out on you...
> 
> 1TB...........wow, that is all
> 
> ...




Kei, my M3A79-T did 285 FSB stable, anything higher no post and if it did, crashed.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's really sucks about the storage drive going out on you...
> 
> 1TB...........wow, that is all
> 
> ...



kei....

 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487715 

or
I think this might be my new 24/7


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

*Don't ask me how this happened...*

I think my motherboard is in love with me because tonight my limit of 266Mhz HT Bus is absolutely DEMOLISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't even know the limit on my board for HT Bus speed anymore because seriously I went so damn high I'm tired of going up now....when was the last time you even THOUGHT of something like that?

I was getting curious again and figured I'd start doing my testing on two cores with the PII 920 just like I did with the PI 9850. Anyway I figured I wanted to see the max clock I could get so I'd start out with the same voltage that I use to make 3.5Ghz stable with all four cores running. That seemingly magical voltage is 1.456, from there I just started on like I normally do raising the HT Bus speed by 1 until it doesn't want to go anymore.

Nothing was different from before, I started using the stock 14x multiplier and went from there reaching 3.71Ghz just like on the quad setting and decided I may as well try to get one more Mhz on the bus just for kicks even though I'd already done it before.

......that's when it happened, I got 2Mhz more, then hey why not try again....3Mhz more....4Mhz more....5Mhz more....6Mhz more...7Mhz more WTF! I now realize that I'm at 3.82Ghz which is already crazy in itself! From there I started to wonder if my *phenom*inal luck could continue and I could try to go to a higher bus speed with all four cores.

Well like I said I started long time ago and I'm actually only posting now because I'm just tired of going up on the bus speed and don't care what the actual limit is right now. I must be near it and reaching it will give me absolutely nothing besides knowing so screw it...I started before 12am and it's two minutes to 5 right now. 

You probably won't believe it yourself but it's 100% true, my board seems to have decided all of a sudden that it doesn't want to leave (I was thinking of buying the M3A79-T on Tuesday) so it just went mad.

I'm probably babbling, but you would be too if you've been up this long and well.....just look at the results and tell me where you've seen a Phenom go this damn high on the bus speed! I reached so high in fact that I was worried that I wouldn't have a multiplier LOW ENOUGH to be able to actually use the ram, northbridge, and ht link!

I think the scariest part is that I didn't even start at the lowest multiplier like the first time I went for max. This time I started at 10x and just went on up when I could.

 Phenom II 920 + ASUS M3A32 MVP Deluxe

Well guys I think instead of getting a new motherboard it's time to invenst in some water cooling because somehow I went from only having enough HT Bus speed to hit 3.72Ghz to having enough to reach 4.9Ghz on this processor! The crazy part is I still don't know how high the HT Bus will actually go.......

Kei


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2009)

its known as burning it in kei,


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> I think my motherboard is in love with me because tonight my limit of 266Mhz HT Bus is absolutely DEMOLISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't even know the limit on my board for HT Bus speed anymore because seriously I went so damn high I'm tired of going up now....when was the last time you even THOUGHT of something like that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> its known as burning it in kei,



haha


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> I think my motherboard is in love with me because tonight my limit of 266Mhz HT Bus is absolutely DEMOLISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't even know the limit on my board for HT Bus speed anymore because seriously I went so damn high I'm tired of going up now....when was the last time you even THOUGHT of something like that?
> 
> ...



what are your temps?


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

My idle temps were somewhere in the high 20's but i turned the fan on full blast (aka loud blow your house down mode). I didn't go under full load for long since I was only checking to see what bus speed I could get.

Load though before this test was 49C max just brushing 50C but less than a second over the full stress test at 3.5Ghz @ 1.456v

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> My idle temps were somewhere in the high 20's but i turned the fan on full blast (aka loud blow your house down mode). I didn't go under full load for long since I was only checking to see what bus speed I could get.
> 
> Load though before this test was 49C max just brushing 50C but less than a second over the full stress test at 3.5Ghz @ 1.456v
> 
> Kei



nice..


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

I for the life of me can't get more than 1.504v but if I could I know I could run higher still on air. I guess If i had water I wouldn't really need that anyway but still.

What is the voltage set to in your bios on your board when you're at 4Ghz?

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> I for the life of me can't get more than 1.504v but if I could I know I could run higher still on air. I guess If i had water I wouldn't really need that anyway but still.
> 
> What is the voltage set to in your bios on your board when you're at 4Ghz?
> 
> Kei



1.536 in the bios. i still dunno how your times are faster than mine.  I am at a loss and in awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

Cuz I taught you guys that's why 

It's some sort of golden rule that no matter what you guys do I have to win?

I really really wish I could set my voltage to more than 1.5v but max it allows is 1.500v 

I need more.....

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> Cuz I taught you guys that's why
> 
> It's some sort of golden rule that no matter what you guys do I have to win?
> 
> ...



u have a m3a32-mvp right? remember long time ago, I tried a setting for fulinfusion. I set my vcore to some ungodly number, to see if it would post.....and it did.....
lemme look for that post...

it had to be in the thread w/ 5000 posts!!! needle in a hay stack.
When i had my m3a32-mvp. the cpu vcore max was like 1.675 i think...

where are u setting it?


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

As for how I'm beating you in times is probably because I've done more tweaking than you even though you have a higher speed I've got more running tighter so it's faster.

Looking at your last run where you came closest you were running at 4.002Ghz but I was at 3.696Ghz so you've got me there by a LONG shot.

Ram speed for you was 552Mhz @ 5-5-5-15-21 2T and for me 528Mhz @ 4-5-5-15-21 2T so you've got faster speed again but I've got tighter timings. On this run I didn't adjust the max read latency like the others so I could have actually gone faster....

Northbridge speed for you was 2.208Ghz and for me 2.376Ghz which makes a big difference, but you guys have already heard me preach about Northbridge all day long. 

HT Link speed for you is 1.932Ghz and for me 2.112Ghz but that's not really gonna make a big difference anyway.

During my run I made sure that I made Wprime run in High Priority instead of normal or low. I made sure that I waited in between runs a few seconds to allow things to cool down and don't do anything else except check scores maybe...but I've got an idea already what the score is by the time for the 3rd set of threads I already know if I beat my best time. I don't delete any times until after I'm done running total so it doesn't need to do any data moving more than what's normal.

Also my ram refresh cycle was set to 105ns for both sticks.

Hopefully all of this helps you get a better run because there is no real reason why my system is faster than yours since you have the ability to go higher still with the voltage you can set and the HUGE advantage of having an unlocked multiplier.

Honestly you really should do another run at exactly the same speed and settings as before, BUT this time change your Northbridge multiplier from 8x up to 9x and you'll get a boost in NB speed to 2.484Ghz which is a big change. Run it again and see how nice it works out for you. 

After that start to work on your overall system settings instead of just max processor speed and you'll get faster times. I'm trying to figure out in my head now how I can set the HT Bus speed to a speed that will help the total system since I already know I can only go so high on the processor without more voltage being availalbe. I'm focussing on the Northbridge of course because like I said it's THE key to performance on these processors.

Kei

P.S.
   I included 2 different runs with the Everest Cache & Memory benchmark. The first run is 3.5Ghz with very fast ram settings and a very low max read latency setting. The second run is 3.475Ghz with fast ram and a higher max read latency setting. Look at the difference in results and take a guess which one is A LOT faster...pay special attention to the read speeds and L3 overall speeds.


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> u have a m3a32-mvp right? remember long time ago, I tried a setting for fulinfusion. I set my vcore to some ungodly number, to see if it would post.....and it did.....
> lemme look for that post...
> 
> it had to be in the thread w/ 5000 posts!!! needle in a hay stack.
> ...



In the bios the cpu voltage setting goes from a minimal 0.800v up to a max of 1.500v and no more. Whether you type it or use the arrow keys it stops at 1.500v

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

hey thats great news Kei, glad it kinda just figured itself out 

Keep us posted on your new results.

Got any idea what watercooling components you might be after?


----------



## ASharp (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> In the bios the cpu voltage setting goes from a minimal 0.800v up to a max of 1.500v and no more. Whether you type it or use the arrow keys it stops at 1.500v
> 
> Kei



Okay, I thought it was just me. Is there any way around this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

ASharp said:


> Okay, I thought it was just me. Is there any way around this?



weird, I remember running more than that with my board.


----------



## ASharp (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. When I was using my 9850, the voltage would go up to the max which is like 1.6875 or something like that. After I put in the Phenom II though, highest I can reach is 1.500v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

ASharp said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. When I was using my 9850, the voltage would go up to the max which is like 1.6875 or something like that. After I put in the Phenom II though, highest I can reach is 1.500v.



on my M3A79-T with my 9950 I can up to 1.685v, I had put in my Athlon 64 to try and overclock it and the max voltage was 1.500v.  so i think its a thing with the CPU and the BIOS.  45nm, they probably set the limit lower, maybe with a BIOS update that will be fixed though.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> In the bios the cpu voltage setting goes from a minimal 0.800v up to a max of 1.500v and no more. Whether you type it or use the arrow keys it stops at 1.500v
> 
> Kei




```
Processor Voltage [Auto]
You can enter the desired processor voltage using the numeric keypad. The values
range from 0.8000V to 1.7125V with a 0.0125V interval.
```

thats from section 4-17 (page 89) of the "e3455_m3a32-mvp_deluxe_series.pdf"
attached is the that page.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo glad I'm not alone with this strange issue. Here is something crazy to throw all our theories out of whack though...

http://www.amdgeeks.net/overclock/813

This guy has the same chip, same bios, same board and he's the only one on this board lately that I've seen that can go higher than 1.500v?!?

I've even went crazy and turned the CPU VDDA all the way up to 2.8v and the CPU Vcore up to 1.500v and still I get nothing. It sits at 1.504v and won't budge up any further, maybe there is something that actually has been changed and we just don't know about it yet.

It would be nice to get just a little more voltage out of it though so I can try a few more clocks, but I guess I'll be okay.

I'm SUPER GLAD that I didn't just buy another board though with the HT Bus limit issues and voltage issues I was having. It is amazing though that somehow the board just sorted itself and now I can go to the effin MOON with the HT Bus speeds!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the record I STILL don't know what the limit is because it just keeps going and I'm up in the nosebleed section right now! I did a little more testing today to see if maybe I was just on the edge of that limit and well.....nope I just keep going higher like it's nothing. As long as I keep my clock below the max clock I can do with this voltage (3.7Ghz) I can seem to do any bus speed I want to.

Anyway here is a shot of the clock I'm thinking about using as my max clock stable since I've already got the voltage at this clock 100% stable once. I now have a much higher northbridge and ram speed to go with it so maybe I'll use it. I've also attatched a screenshot of the new HT Bus speed that I've reached....I swear this thing doesn't realize it's a quad because it's clocking better than most dual cores I see with the extreme bus speeds! 

Kei

Btw,

Phenom II 920 + ASUS M3A32 MVP Deluxe + *Extreme* HT Bus speed =


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei its the CPU bro, bet if you put your 9850 back in you can go over 1.5v in the BIOS .


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Kinda funny that just a few days ago I wished so bad that I could just go higher on the HT Bus speed so bad I almost bought a new board.

Now my only worry is that I'm at the point so high that I have to hope I have multipliers LOW ENOUGH to actually use the HT Bus speed. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei its the CPU bro, bet if you put your 9850 back in you can go over 1.5v in the BIOS .



Explain this then.......?

http://picasaweb.google.fr/johann.angeli/PhenomIIX49203640?feat=directlink#5292796698309541842

Same board, same chip, same bios...


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

I forgot to take a screenshot but I'm down to 18.487s in SuperPi 1M test and 9.969s in Wprime 32M test.

I need more volts sooooo bad right now, even just a few clicks could bust my scores wide open. I've already got the processor clocked up to 3.82Ghz in dual core but I don't have enough voltage in quad core setting to be able to give it an attempt. I guess maybe if I dropped the HT Link to the floor I may be able to get it to run on only 1.50v but I doubt it. Temps haven't been a problem at all using air but the voltage is really limiting my max clock with the HT Bus up so high.

I wonder if there is a way to change the 'voltage lock' that seems to be affecting us...I'd love to know what it is.

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo glad I'm not alone with this strange issue. Here is something crazy to throw all our theories out of whack though...
> 
> http://www.amdgeeks.net/overclock/813
> 
> ...



umm the cpuid is of a 940.....


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha, no it's not you were looking at the Socket type not the processor name 

Kei


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei, your making me want to get the 920 over the 940 with these results your reporting! I'm not sure how my K9A2 Platinum will play with a Deneb. I know they won't work with the 1.13 beta BIOS which is what I NEED to adjust the NB mutliplier. No other K9A2 BIOS allows you to change the NB multiplier or voltage. I might HAVE to get a different motherboard to see the full potential of a Deneb unfortunately. How high of a NB frequency will the Deneb's allow before crapping out? I'm hoping (_really_ hoping) 2,800+? It's looking like people on air are maxing out around 3.5-3.6GHz with the K9A2 Plat, which isn't too impressive IMO. I want 3.8Ghz on air!


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Well mang (I love saying that haha) so far I've gone to 3.8Ghz on air cooling but I run out of voltage so I can't get them stable with my limited voltage range of max 1.50v 

If I could go just a bit higher it would be just fine and I could get even higher clocks for sure. Northbridge speeds I'm still not sure yet on the limit, but like I said I've already done 2.7Ghz and it was perfectly stable and I'm sure I could go even further but haven't tried yet because I wanted to balance the rest of the system with it so it wasn't unbalanced with everything else being too slow to use that extreme speed.

If you do go with a PII no matter which one it is I HIGHLY recommend getting a different board non MSI because of the northbridge multiplier being taken out of the bios for their boards (I used to own one a long while back when they took that stuff out). Without the northbridge multiplier there is no point even trying to overclock a Phenom because you're screwed before you even start. You want it as high as you can possibly get but not being able to control it limits everything else, and using registry hacks gets old (I used to do it) because you have to set it up to start that way every time you boot. That makes testing harder and it's just meh....

To add more to your fire....I've already done 3.71Ghz on the STOCK heatsink/fan combo before I decided to switch over to my Xigmatek-Scythe fan combo. The PII 920 has no problems getting clocks and staying nice and cool. 

For my max speed clock I stick with...

*Phenom II 920 3.5Ghz @ 1.456v* (2.8Ghz stock)
*HT Link 1.960Ghz* (3920MT/s total speed stock is 3800)
*Northbridge 2.52Ghz* (stock is 1.8Ghz)
*Ram 1120Mhz 5-5-5-15-21 2T* (stock 1141Mhz)

Kei


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kei. I know people are having decent success (3.5-3.6GHz with the 940) with the K9A2 but not having the NB adjustments available like the 1.13 beta BIOS (PStates) makes things stupid. It pretty much limits you to changing the CPU multiplier and the vcore only. Playing with the HT is pretty much out of the question (which sucks!!!!!). I don't understand why MSI won't put the NB options back in the damn BIOS. Everything else is adjustable! Not having the option to up the HT and NB makes overclocking a Phenom no fun!


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, not to mention damn impossible to actually find the real limit of your processor as well as get the best performance.

I remember when I was using the MSI board (790x) going through that issue for a while but using registry hacks to get around it. It worked but was still annoying to do and made testing still hard because it was so difficult to know if a setting would work until you got to windows....or didn't.

MSI replied to a guy who wrote them about that and they said that the option caused problems in the bios for other things so the engineers took it out. They also said they were trying to find a way to include it in future bios revisions, but it never happened sadly. Meh, buy an ASUS anyway they've always been perfect boards for me though I have nothing against MSI. 

Kei

.....well their boards are ugly but not on the level of Gigabyte before AM3, _DAMN_ those things are ugly!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 20, 2009)

Hrmm.. Having a GTX260 makes me want to get a SLI board just to have the option. What do you think of the ASUS M3N72-D?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131323


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird, I remember running more than that with my board.


mine toped out at 1.6175 if i remember rite


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

It looks like an okay board but the very first review (problems recognizing Phenom II after bios flash?) scares me off immediately.

Add to that looking at the power to the board and I see the final two and biggest strikes against it for me...

1. 4 pin power for the motherboard (i want 8)

2. 24 pin connector is over by the I/O panel?!? That's a very very very ackward routing for the thick cable that doesn't like to bend easy...even worse if you have a large cpu cooler 

Right company, wrong board 

If price is a concern why not go with one of the GX boards from ASUS which are only $139 brand new and overclock like mad as well. You lose the SLI capability but meh, your card is powerful enough that it doesn't much matter and you can always sell it and get an ATi 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> mine toped out at 1.6175 if i remember rite



The board is listed as having a 1.6875v max for the cpu voltage adjustment same as the northbridge. Only for some reason I can still select that for the northbridge but NOT for the cpu?

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> I forgot to take a screenshot but I'm down to 18.487s in SuperPi 1M test and 9.969s in Wprime 32M test.
> 
> I need more volts sooooo bad right now, even just a few clicks could bust my scores wide open. I've already got the processor clocked up to 3.82Ghz in dual core but I don't have enough voltage in quad core setting to be able to give it an attempt. I guess maybe if I dropped the HT Link to the floor I may be able to get it to run on only 1.50v but I doubt it. Temps haven't been a problem at all using air but the voltage is really limiting my max clock with the HT Bus up so high.
> 
> ...



how about using the cpu Nb volt setting to get a tad more outta it? does it go higher than the cpu voltage?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 20, 2009)

Very true. 790GX boards are nicely priced.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how about using the cpu Nb volt setting to get a tad more outta it? does it go higher than the cpu voltage?



Yes Full it goes up normal like it's supposed to stopping in the red zone at 1.6875v. The cpu voltage is supposed to do that as well but stops while it's still in the blue settings at 1.500v for some reason on my system and a few others I've heard about, but others have no problem at all. I'm sure there is something that we're all not noticing yet but no idea what it is just yet.



batmang said:


> Very true. 790GX boards are nicely priced.



I'm still shocked at how low the price on the 790GX boards are! If you act now there is an ASUS 790GX board on newegg for $92 open box which is an INSANE deal for such a board. They had the open box 790FX version yesterday for $132 which I almost bought.

Considering that you really only need an I/O shield panel open box on a motherboard is a no brainer since you've already got one for your board now and can just adapt it (aka bend a prong or cut a little sliver of the piece out) and have the best of the best for no money.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> Explain this then.......?
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.fr/johann.angeli/PhenomIIX49203640?feat=directlink#5292796698309541842
> 
> Same board, same chip, same bios...



could be modded board


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm really beginning to think that because no other witchcraft or trickery short of God himself coming down and typing in 1.510v (and maybe even HE can't enable it) will give me what I'm looking for!

I wonder if it would do the same thing on an SB750 board or not?

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2009)

gee glad i waited to buy the P II 940.... i see on new egg canada its down to $310.00 shipped,
last week it was $347.... haha the shop in town still want $450 for it ..... i think ill go with new egg


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'm really beginning to think that because no other witchcraft or trickery short of God himself coming down and typing in 1.510v (and maybe even HE can't enable it) will give me what I'm looking for!
> 
> I wonder if it would do the same thing on an SB750 board or not?
> 
> Kei


why dont you try leaving the cpu volt on auto and just use the cpu Nb volt Kei?
i read it on the amd site you can use one or the other to get the volts to the core.... its just a suggestion mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'm really beginning to think that because no other witchcraft or trickery short of God himself coming down and typing in 1.510v (and maybe even HE can't enable it) will give me what I'm looking for!
> 
> I wonder if it would do the same thing on an SB750 board or not?
> 
> Kei


 just for the hell of it Kei, what if you set cpu volt to IGNORE in the bios? its worth a shot.


----------



## ASharp (Jan 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> gee glad i waited to buy the P II 940.... i see on new egg canada its down to $310.00 shipped



Only $274.39 now with free shipping at the egg. Alternatively, if you live outside of BC/not in the maritimes then DirectCanada has it for $267.99 with $5.99 ground shipping and only one sales tax.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei you want to go into the 1.5+ bracket? well if you stay in the room i may be able to help you tweak your way into it using AOD.... you interested?


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm gonna give that a try full and see what happens maybe it will work out.

PII 940 is now $235 US with free shipping from newegg 

That is an absolutely INSANE deal and has me thinking pretty hard...I'm also trying to find information on the ASUS M4A79 Deluxe board now that I know it exists. There are some super overclocker threads up on XS right now using this board and I'm curious as to how much better if at all it is compared to what we already have now (M3A32 and M3A79-T).

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't believe AOD works with Windows7 that's why I haven't tried it but I'm going to download it now and see what happens because I got curious last night.

Yep it's true AOD requires XP or Vista and won't run with anything else even using compatibility mode. 

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Take a look at Cpuz and the voltage in AOD, AOD shows lower volts hey?
well if you get AOD to work than open Cpuz and AOD.... do the volts match up? i doubt it will... you need to go into AOD folder and under the Preference change the 0 to a one (1) and hit save....
















now that will let you go higher with AOD.... you can test it by going one click higher in AOD core volt and click apply.... than check the volt in Cpuz.... it should show you went up in the volts.... good luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Kei you want to go into the 1.5+ bracket? well if you stay in the room i may be able to help you tweak your way into it using AOD.... you interested?



I had forgotten about that little tweak, good thinking, now if only Kei would get it work with W7


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

hey i may not be the brightest bulb around but i do know a little about little CP lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hey i may not be the brightest bulb around but i do know a little about little CP lol..



aint that right


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> I don't believe AOD works with Windows7 that's why I haven't tried it but I'm going to download it now and see what happens because I got curious last night.
> 
> Yep it's true AOD requires XP or Vista and won't run with anything else even using compatibility mode.
> 
> Kei


i wonder if the AMD site has a hot fix for it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> aint that right


 lol im not sure how to take that CP..... especially from you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol im not sure how to take that CP..... especially from you



hehe I didnt mean it in a bad way, I mean aint it right you DO know your s**t


Plus :::Cough:::: who linked you to the tweak in AOD :cough:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

hey general question guys, a bit off topic, but i know you guys will answer honestly.  Would a 430w thermaltake PSU power an intel E6300 righ with one drive and a 8800???


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

And guess what i found Kei?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey general question guys, a bit off topic, but i know you guys will answer honestly.  Would a 430w thermaltake PSU power an intel E6300 righ with one drive and a 8800???


no ..and i hate thermal take psu's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> no ..and i hate thermal take psu's



at least you asnwered honestly Like I said you were


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> at least you asnwered honestly Like I said you were


lol cool CP.... i was just rattlin your cage mate.... but really i doubt it would handle the psu... but what clocks we talking about?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

hey Kei is it possible for me to copy and paste AOD from my rig and send it to you some how?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol cool CP.... i was just rattlin your cage mate.... but really i doubt it would handle the psu... but what clocks we talking about?



i dont know, whatever the chip can do under water lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i dont know, whatever the chip can do under water lol.


oh so now its under water... Hmmm so now a pump is suckin voltage like its free hey! well id run a min 500W gpu....


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hey Kei is it possible for me to copy and paste AOD from my rig and send it to you some how?



I'll try it if you can give it 

Of course remember it has to be 64 Bit becaue that's what I'm using now with W7. Zip the puppy and give it to me already 

be back in a bit I've got some things to take care of real quick

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> I'll try it if you can give it
> 
> Of course remember it has to be 64 Bit becaue that's what I'm using now with W7. Zip the puppy and give it to me already
> 
> ...


gee ok you can have it and yes its always been 64bit my friend.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

check your PM Kei for the code ok....
http://rapidshare.com/files/186881840/AMD.zip


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

oh and Kei? the file is already modded  for the cpu voltage ok. just be sure to take your highest stable cpu volt in the bios to the highest you can go and all should be fine once you open AOD. just be sure to check Cpu-z for the voltage change after bumping AOD cpu volt up by 1 to be sure its working


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

well heres a 3dmark pass update..... not bad hey?
jusy keeps getting better n better


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> oh and Kei? the file is already modded  for the cpu voltage ok. just be sure to take your highest stable cpu volt in the bios to the highest you can go and all should be fine once you open AOD. just be sure to check Cpu-z for the voltage change after bumping AOD cpu volt up by 1 to be sure its working



How do I change the voltage mod because it's not set right and only shows 1.35v in AOD right now.

I've got 1.5v set in the bios right now sitting at 3.71Ghz. Help me...

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> How do I change the voltage mod because it's not set right and only shows 1.35v in AOD right now.
> 
> I've got 1.5v set in the bios right now sitting at 3.71Ghz. Help me...
> 
> Kei


well i see it worked! Great.... post a pic so i can see.... post AOD and Cpuz please


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Take a look at Cpuz and the voltage in AOD, AOD shows lower volts hey?
> well if you get AOD to work than open Cpuz and AOD.... do the volts match up? i doubt it will... you need to go into AOD folder and under the Preference change the 0 to a one (1) and hit save....
> 
> 
> ...



look here mate..... its in black n white...right click mouse on Preference and open up word pad to make changes than click the floppy disk to make the save... and ill hang around between benches.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

Gimme a few secs because maybe I need to lower the voltage or something since it's only showing a max setting of 1.35v available in AOD.

I'm gonna lower the voltage and I guess set it to auto and see what happens.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

if your not showing a high volt limit in AOD than drop the volt in the Bios id say by 2 clicks till you find the sweet spot..... take a look at what i mean Kei.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> Gimme a few secs because maybe I need to lower the voltage or something since it's only showing a max setting of 1.35v available in AOD.
> 
> I'm gonna lower the voltage and I guess set it to auto and see what happens.
> 
> Kei


ok ill wait b4 running another killer mark06 test lol...... Ha i wish i could hit 17K....
Oh and Kei? im not using the modded 3870x2 core and memory tweak program neither.... this is legit my friend


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

hi merkk.... hi mussles


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

ok next run in progress, the H2o has cooled down


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

round two!


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

DAMN those are some high scores! I need to get myself another card in here to try and challenge you 

My best result I've tested so far is 14,988 but I've got tweaking still to do on the system and overclock the gpu more as well.

Okay for tha AOD thing I gave up when it didn't work after setting the voltage to auto in the bios, but after reading what you said I'll try it again later on or tomorrow.

Either way I left the voltage on auto in the bios and used the northbridge voltage like normal set to 1.46v with the cpu vdda set at 2.7v and......cpu-z told me I was now on 1.552v?

I went back to the bios to change some things but no matter which one I changed a little it didn't do anything so maybe I need some drastic jumps in order to figure out which one is doing that.

Anyway while I had the voltage set like that I did a few more runs in Wprime and SuperPi and got new fastest times in both but a little bit which is nice.

Screenshots of my PII 920 awesomeness 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

I forgot to do a SuperPi run while I was in safe mode so I'm pretty sure I could take another tick off that time if I did.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Brad, thats a strong chip you got bro!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> DAMN those are some high scores! I need to get myself another card in here to try and challenge you
> 
> My best result I've tested so far is 14,988 but I've got tweaking still to do on the system and overclock the gpu more as well.
> 
> ...


well bro glad you got a tad more outta it than before! .... the cpu nb volt from what I've read is equal to the cpu volt if im not mistaking...... so use it and not the cpu volt.... its kinda a swap between the two if you click the rite settings, but in the land of the blind your better off using the nb volt instead Kei! 
as for getting a better gpu? well im kicking 50% of the 4870x2's out there with the comp using Q6600's clocked roughly the same.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Brad, thats a strong chip you got bro!!!


in what way CP?
the volt's it takes and withstands?
Haha Kei knows when the pump failed it hit 100+c and to this day still runs (well kinda) like the day i got her! she's starting to deteriorate but its at the min.
P II 940 is going to Bring some Big BANG to this rig as long as i get the rite batch.( thats why i ordered 2 of the bitches)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

YEAH BRO its a good chip, lotta abuse bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> YEAH BRO its a good chip, lotta abuse bro!


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay I tried a few more things and I now believe 99% that it's a limit built into the processor itself by AMD to safeguard the processor from crazy people that would blow it up.

I already know according to their papers that the upper end of the voltage range for this processor is 1.5v and like I said the bios stops me at 1.5v....when I did the auto thing it gave me 1.552v but that's STILL 1.5v just with a little pinch added on but not enough to go to 1.6v. I guess they just made certain that you wouldn't go past that limit and I can't blame them. There are some crazy people out there and it would be bad for them if someone (like always) wrongfully spread info that their chip was junk and blew up when they did EVERYTHING right blah blah blah been overclocking for 20 years blah blah blah. :shadedshu

AOD does nothing for me really except giving me the ability to clock inside windows again when I want to try something on the fly. The voltage settings in AOD do nothing for me but I'm fine with that.

I've got the K10stat program so I can modify the registry settings to my chip. Of course it's totally reverseable and doesn't become automatic unless I tell set it up that way just like AOD. I used to do the same thing with my PI 9500 before they had bios options for the northbridge multiplier so it's nothing new to me really.

What do you know that when I go into the voltage options for any pstate I make I have a limit of voltage going to.............1.55v 

Change it to that and you get the magic 1.552v but not more no matter what you do. I'm cool with that now that I actually know WHY I couldn't use the boards full 1.6875v range for the processor. That's still enough voltage for a very healthy 3.7Ghz clock and probably a tick more still with air cooling.

I imagine that I could clock up into the 3.9Ghz range maybe higher in dual core mode since I could go to 3.82Ghz without breaking past 1.440v and I don't think I actually needed that voltage because I just selected a random high number and started clocking away. If I ever went to H2O cooling I could very likely get to 4Ghz since I could use less voltage from the cooler temps, but who knows.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

check it out guys:

Brad, no more thermal take pump for now, until I get the AMD rig running again, then I'll use it 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1170256&posted=1#post1170256


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> check it out guys:
> 
> Brad, no more thermal take pump for now, until I get the AMD rig running again, then I'll use it
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1170256&posted=1#post1170256


nice parts bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

you think this is safe Kei? the NB speed


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

what the hell is *SECURE VIRTUAL MACHINE MODE* in the bios and what should it be set on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what the hell is *SECURE VIRTUAL MACHINE MODE* in the bios and what should it be set on?



i believe i had mine disabled.


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> you think this is safe Kei? the NB speed



I did that for a while with my 9850BE as well. No problems at all you're fine...I went a little higher for a little bit but going to 2.6Ghz wasn't really worth it from being that close. I can't remember the voltage right now, but it was more than it was worth for the small gain.

I also had my HT Link up to the 2500Mhz for a bit of testing but it didn't really give me anything so I put it back down to 2000Mhz and left it there.

So far on my 920 I've had my northbridge above 2.7Ghz but I didn't go any further because I was testing other things but I believe very much that it could go further.

2.5Ghz felt like a magic number for me on the 9850BE it was sky high but not so high I needed excessive voltage to get it to run or risk anything at all.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks a lbunch Kei that helped me allot mate!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok so as some of you may or may not know, or may or may not care, but my computer is currently out of commission, board went bad on me but...I have an ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe on the way from the egg is there anything i should now before I start clocking my 9850...I doubt i will have the 9850 for much longer so I would like to get as much out of it as I can before I get a phenom II...any suggestions from people that have used or are still using this board and cpu together?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok so as some of you may or may not know, or may or may not care, but my computer is currently out of commission, board went bad on me but...I have an ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe on the way from the egg is there anything i should now before I start clocking my 9850...I doubt i will have the 9850 for much longer so I would like to get as much out of it as I can before I get a phenom II...any suggestions from people that have used or are still using this board and cpu together?


sorry but im using the 9850 cpu and not the 940 so all i can show ya is the highest so far stable clock my bitch voltage hog cpu will run with this mobo...





BTW the HT link being around 1k is just a test compared to the 940 extreme clock.... i can run it over 2k without a glitch but haven't taking a screenie...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow the highest i ever got my 9850 was 2900Mhz on the foxconn board...what was your voltage at that speed?


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

Curious...any of you guys getting the AM3 stuff when it comes out? I'm waiting on ASUS to release the M4A79T Deluxe board so I know the price already though I have a decent idea already of how much it will be.

They just released the  M4A79 Deluxe for the AM2+/AM3 chips you can now get at newegg which is cool, but I'm waiting for the T version with only AM3 support I think. I'll likely wait for a couple reviews before I buy the new setup, but I'm very antsy to get my hands on it and check it out already haha.

M4A79 Deluxe (AM2+ and AM3 cpu support)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131361

The board looks very nice though and the northbridge cooler is massive now which is interesting. I really wish I knew how much the AM3 chips will cost when they're released so I could plan ahead. Right now I'm thinking with the awesome performance I've got from my 920 processor I may go again with a locked multiplier AM3 cpu when they hit. Hopefully the 925 still comes ashore in February. 

Then again I just might stay AM2+ for a while and enjoy the speed, maybe scoop up some new ram to go with it. I was curious earlier today and wanted to see how high I could take my GeIL Evo One ram (800Mhz) with the PII in the socket. I set it to cas6 for the first bit just to be on the safe side and ease of posting.

I was pretty shocked that setting the voltage to 2.2v and forgetting it (voltage range is 2.1-2.3v for these sticks...maybe 2.0v-2.3v) I made it all the way up to 570Mhz into windows but it crapped before I got the screenshot. 560Mhz made it easy though and ran with no problems at all, I restarted my test and got to 540Mhz cas5 before I had to leave.

Pretty amazing for 800Mhz ram clocking to 1080Mhz cas5 without going to max volts on it. 

I have a sneaky feeling that it wasn't the GeIL ram that crapped out at the 570Mhz (1140Mhz) setting and it was in fact the Patriot ram crapping out on me because of the voltage. The Patriot is 1150Mhz ram stock, BUT it's voltage range STARTS at 2.3v (maybe 2.35v) so it was being undervolted and asked to run so high it probably couldn't hold on. Makes sense to me...I remember using the GeIL and checking how high it would post a long while back and I reached something ridiculous like 1220Mhz or so. I never pursued that, but I do distinctly remember posting at above 1200Mhz on that ram same motherboard. I also remember rumours that the Evo One is just the famous Black Dragon memory with big heat spreaders on it....judging by how they clock I'm inclined to believe that. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Wow the highest i ever got my 9850 was 2900Mhz on the foxconn board...what was your voltage at that speed?



I never got that board as I'm still using the model before it (M3A32 MVP) but I did get my 9850BE up to 3.15Ghz on 1.424v with no problems. I could get it into windows but not stable enough to bench at only 1.35v or so.

Kei


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Seems to me like most people where getting about 3.0Ghz to 3.2Ghz average...I guess the foxconn board just wasn't as good as an overclocker...im hoping that the ASUS will prove to be better for overclocking...from what ive seen on here it is but then again it can depend on whether or not you have a good processor or not...It's very possible that I have a CPU that just wasn't a good overclocker, or its possible that mine just requires more voltage than i was willing to give it. At any rate we'll see what happens.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Wow the highest i ever got my 9850 was 2900Mhz on the foxconn board...what was your voltage at that speed?


(shy) 1.6750v


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei i believe the M3A79-T is AM3 compatible so i'll be sticking with it


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> (shy) 1.6750v



good lord! well your on water so i guess if your temps are good then thats not a problem.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Seems to me like most people where getting about 3.0Ghz to 3.2Ghz average...I guess the foxconn board just wasn't as good as an overclocker...im hoping that the ASUS will prove to be better for overclocking...from what ive seen on here it is but then again it can depend on whether or not you have a good processor or not...It's very possible that I have a CPU that just wasn't a good overclocker, or its possible that mine just requires more voltage than i was willing to give it. At any rate we'll see what happens.


give it the juice mate! try 1.65v and set ACC to +2.... it should boot @ 223x14 easy


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> good lord! well your on water so i guess if your temps are good then thats not a problem.


well even on H2o and this small rad at that volt she's running 50c under Max load.....


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> give it the juice mate! try 1.65v and set ACC to +2.... it should boot @ 223x14 easy



yeah Ill give it a try, I had it set to +4 or +6 I think actually...but i never had much time to play around with it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> good lord! well your on water so i guess if your temps are good then thats not a problem.


think thats bad? check this out! :shadedshu


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

wow....that's kinda ridiculous...what are temps like with that much voltage running through it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> wow....that's kinda ridiculous...what are temps like with that much voltage running through it?


side off case around 48c.... side on.... 55ish c under full throttle for 25min.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Poor Kei, the power miser is shakin his head at my volts lol..... sorry bud!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's really good actually! well ive got a GTZ on the way so hopefully that will help cool things down a little.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> That's really good actually! well ive got a GTZ on the way so hopefully that will help cool things down a little.


you mind posting what that is J?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.crazypc.com/products/swiftech-apogee-gtz-93933GTZ.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> http://www.crazypc.com/products/swiftech-apogee-gtz-93933GTZ.html


Nice pick JB
im still using the stock Thermaltake water block


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice pick JB
> im still using the stock Thermaltake water block



thanks! 

I've got and apogee GT and a koolance block but it wouldn't hurt to have another one...


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

JB, careful getting too close to this guy he's CRAZY 

Power hog


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> JB, careful getting too close to this guy he's CRAZY
> 
> Power hog


Hey K master bite yo tongue mate!!!! i hit 100c while a pump failed and at the moment running..... well ill show ya lol. 






fuck have you ever seen water boil coming outta the out port of the block..... lol well it is at this voltage..... the thermal paste has now cured..... just had a bsod and rebooted and no more boil over teehee..... (pass the Apple juice my friend)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> JB, careful getting too close to this guy he's CRAZY
> 
> Power hog


yup and i like you for what?  Kei lmao!    ah your a great guy, and better for all the help my friend.... but like CP said earlier..... i got a strong Proc 
 how high can i go with this Pathetic h20 rad and block?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

i win


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i win


shit Man thats only 100 points less than my 9850 score months ago.... i haven't tested it at these clocks yet but at the time it was running 3.01GHz...... *WOW*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Im picking me up a 7750 for sure!!!!! Hell the price is rite!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> shit Man thats only 100 points less than my 9850 score months ago.... i haven't tested it at these clocks yet but at the time it was running 3.01GHz...... *WOW*



wait that was the wrong pic here is the one i reran in XP since windows 7 killed my score


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> wait that was the wrong pic here is the one i reran in XP since windows 7 killed my score


shit you beat me by about 20 points..... shit that 7750 is sweeeeeet man..... hey let me run a test at this clock if she'll hold..... gimme a bit and ill run her  but you got the sticks and im running Shitty 1066mhz tracers..... to think i sold my corsair xms for these!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> shit you beat me by about 20 points..... shit that 7750 is sweeeeeet man..... hey let me run a test at this clock if she'll hold..... gimme a bit and ill run her



the ram timings killed that run i should redo @800 4-4-4-10 it will push that score to 2100


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> JB, careful getting too close to this guy he's CRAZY
> 
> Power hog



lol, well i might just have to push the 9850 till it pops. that will give me a reason to get a phenom II 




JK.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the ram timings killed that run i should redo @800 4-4-4-10 it will push that score to 2100


i find 1066 mode lowers my score but wait and ill post a honest 800mhz setting shortly so stop posting or i wont be able to run it lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> lol, well i might just have to push the 9850 till it pops. that will give me a reason to get a phenom II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she wont pop JB.... you'll just get a BSOD b4 that happens


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> she wont pop JB.... you'll just get a BSOD b4 that happens



yeah your prob right...damn computer safety precautions!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> shit you beat me by about 20 points..... shit that 7750 is sweeeeeet man..... hey let me run a test at this clock if she'll hold..... gimme a bit and ill run her  but you got the sticks and im running Shitty 1066mhz tracers..... to think i sold my corsair xms for these!!!!


i gang it and ill be in the 22k for sure..... but this is unganged memory 800mhz setting


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah your prob right...damn computer safety precautions!


just select ignore in the bios for the cpu volt


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

well i was called on my proc wouldnt run this volt but it is and stable!!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 22, 2009)

that's just insane!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> that's just insane!



I agree, I would shit my pants if I look at CPUz and see that in the voltage area, I would pass out in time to not see it pop! 

Anyhow, hey BRAD, I still have the thermal take water block, thats going to continue to cool my AMD rig  when it gets back up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, I would shit my pants if I look at CPUz and see that in the voltage area, I would pass out in time to not see it pop!
> 
> Anyhow, hey BRAD, I still have the thermal take water block, thats going to continue to cool my AMD rig  when it gets back up.


lol, cool mate..... i was shitting me panties at the 1.8v with cpu tweek on..... idle was at 50c mate!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> that's just insane!


ah its a strong proc JB.... like CP said.... rite cp?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol, cool mate..... i was shitting me panties at the 1.8v with cpu tweek on..... idle was at 50c mate!!!



  load????

Dont worry my i7 has primed at 89-92 ºc overnight, its ok


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i gang it and ill be in the 22k for sure..... but this is unganged memory 800mhz setting



some 2200 is the score to beat? i can try for that


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

your primordia score is kicking my ass....damn multithreaded POS going to push something higher idc what but i'm breaking your damn score one way or another


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i gang it and ill be in the 22k for sure..... but this is unganged memory 800mhz setting








i'm almost there


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 23, 2009)

well im on a second Hd running xp home... let's see if i can clock higher... oh and with xp only showing 3Gb of 4Gb's of ram, should i remove 2 sticks and run the other 2 in d/c mode?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

Nm ppl. xp didnt yeild any better results so im back onto Vista


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nm ppl. xp didnt yeild any better results so im back onto Vista








i win


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i win


What ya going on about mate?
You get a 940?
well next week ill have mine and only hope to get as good of a clocker as you! Sweet man!
What kind of Science mark you getting?
Beautiful though!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

Shit here we go again lol, but its all good CD! your a great sh^t to bench with!
ME onLy Competition from what i seeeeeeeeeee teeheeheehhhheeeeeee........


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i win


Here figure out whats wrong with this picture lol


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What ya going on about mate?
> You get a 940?
> well next week ill have mine and only hope to get as good of a clocker as you! Sweet man!
> What kind of Science mark you getting?
> Beautiful though!!!



thats a 94*5*ES



fullinfusion said:


> Here figure out whats wrong with this picture lol



you canceled out of primordia and let it finish the rest


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats a 94*5*ES
> 
> 
> 
> you canceled out of primordia and let it finish the rest


Smart man i did by mistake cancel.... Good going mate. so whats the 945?
your Cpu-z don't give much to go on!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Smart man i did by mistake cancel.... Good going mate. so whats the 945?
> your Cpu-z don't give much to go on!



the 945 has ddr2 and ddr3 controllers i think....


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i win




nice!!

what kinda cooling is that on?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> nice!!
> 
> what kinda cooling is that on?



aqua


the exact parts are in my build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

hey guys, what cheap am2+ board you'll reccomend?  M3A79-T and M3A32 are gone, M3A32 dead M3A79 denied RMA.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, what cheap am2+ board you'll reccomend?  M3A79-T and M3A32 are gone, M3A32 dead M3A79 denied RMA.



K9A2 platinum or jetway HA07 why did they deny the M3A79?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> K9A2 platinum or jetway HA07 why did they deny the M3A79?



i had damaged the PCB by the rear side of the vregs. guess they noticed.  I might just wait for the M4A79-T and AM3 Phenoms, let see how those do.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i had damaged the PCB by the rear side of the vregs. guess they noticed.  I might just wait for the M4A79-T and AM3 Phenoms, let see how those do.



scroll up a few and you will see an AM3 phenom


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, what cheap am2+ board you'll reccomend?  M3A79-T and M3A32 are gone, M3A32 dead M3A79 denied RMA.


the Bio star mate by far!!!!!!
they denied the 79-t because the seen you o/c'd the bitch!!!!!! fukn co ne way CP..... go with this mobo (wish i did) http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> scroll up a few and you will see an AM3 phenom



which one?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> which one?



mine is a AM3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine is a AM3



i only see 940's though?  link me to the post you were talking about.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i only see 940's though?  link me to the post you were talking about.





cdawall said:


> i win



hows that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hows that



why does it say 940 though?>  Doesn't recognize it?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why does it say 940 though?>  Doesn't recognize it?



it has extra pins on the bottom missing so it is a 945...guess it cant tell?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hows that


Great job and thats a beautiful clock CD .... hows the temps?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Great job and thats a beautiful clock CD .... hows the temps?



33C idle 45C load *@1.65vcore*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 33C idle 45C load *@1.65vcore*


not bad at all 
what clock you getting @ that voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> not bad at all
> what clock you getting @ that voltage?



4.2ghz


----------



## RevengE (Jan 25, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 33C idle 45C load *@1.65vcore*



is this on air?? Nice OC man! I just got
My 9850 to 3.0 on 1.32v and I was happy


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

*Update!! Cable management finally in place!!*

So little time, so much to play with!  Sorry CP, Full and everyone else, I'll eventually get back to tweaking, in the meantime, thought I'd link you guys to my end result after a little wire management. Hope you like!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1180368&posted=1#post1180368


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2009)

My 9850BE OC adventure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So little time, so much to play with!  Sorry CP, Full and everyone else, I'll eventually get back to tweaking, in the meantime, thought I'd link you guys to my end result after a little wire management. Hope you like!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1180368&posted=1#post1180368



DUDE MUCH BETTER 



suraswami said:


> My 9850BE OC adventure.



BUMP THE MULTI UP A NOTCH, YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO 3.0 ghZ AT DEFAULT VOLTAGE


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> My 9850BE OC adventure.




Swami...good to see you on the 9850OCing bug...16 days into my new rig and this is where I'm at....yes I do have the voltage below 1.3!! Keep tweaking bro... it's a nice chip!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Swami...good to see you on the 9850OCing bug...16 days into my new rig and this is where I'm at....yes I do have the voltage below 1.3!! Keep tweaking bro... it's a nice chip!



i told ya you can do 3.0 GHz at 1.3v or less


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i told ya you can do 3.0 GHz at 1.3v or less



You da man!  Thanks CP! Here's a mini benchie for now...probably get a better result if i wasn't streaming audio though...lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You da man!  Thanks CP! Here's a mini benchie for now...probably get a better result if i wasn't streaming audio though...lol.



yeah def.  should be able to do 25-26 sec run.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah def.  should be able to do 25-26 sec run.



Sounds like a challenge!  K, I'll bite! I'll close all programs 1st!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sounds like a challenge!  K, I'll bite! I'll close all programs 1st!



haha, keep us posted 

I'm going to bed now, i'll check it out tomorrow, good luck


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, keep us posted
> 
> I'm going to bed now, i'll check it out tomorrow, good luck



K...night!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>



Moving up Multi will give you better OC Mhz but if you try to increase HTT as well which inturn increases NB Freq and mem freq, that gives you overall better performance.  The more the nb freq the more snappy my PC is.

I will keep trying.  Right now I can boot into windows @ 232 * 12.5 with 1.375v and orthos stable, idle 28 and load 59.  If I increase the volt more my cooler is not going to hold it.


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice clocks guys 

Best SuperPi run I did with my 9850 was 24.679s at 3.1Ghz with 1141Mhz cas5 ram. As for 3Ghz you can see on the front page of the thread the lowest I could get that to boot and run in windows (Vista at the time) was 1.200v but it took 1.232v to get it to pass stability testing for a few hours. All of this as usual was on air cooling.

I ran 2.6Ghz as an everyday setting on 1.152v. That processor was just awesome and would do anything I wanted without a fuss. 

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Moving up Multi will give you better OC Mhz but if you try to increase HTT as well which inturn increases NB Freq and mem freq, that gives you overall better performance.  The more the nb freq the more snappy my PC is.
> 
> I will keep trying.  Right now I can boot into windows @ 232 * 12.5 with 1.375v and orthos stable, idle 28 and load 59.  If I increase the volt more my cooler is not going to hold it.



Really? Open the windows!! (no pun intended  Feel free to throw some unwanted hardware at me!)

Thanks dude!  Well, here's my last result for the night...(suddenly bed seems more interesting than comp )






Edit: I still haven't tried to get the limits one by one yet...I mean, only day 17 since I built her....I'll get serious soon. Kei muchos gracias for your step by step post earlier...I will reference it often!


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why does this thread have over 5000 replys?

I've read through but cant figure out why it has gotten to over 5000..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Why does this thread have over 5000 replys?
> 
> I've read through but cant figure out why it has gotten to over 5000..



Hey nick, upgrade to 9850BE and you'll get your answer!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Why does this thread have over 5000 replys?
> 
> I've read through but cant figure out why it has gotten to over 5000..



There is no other Phenom thread like it dude


THis one I created over at XS and it don't even come close   it did get pretty big

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203972


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> There is no other Phenom thread like it dude
> 
> 
> THis one I created over at XS and it don't even come close   it did get pretty big
> ...



Yeah.  There is one more 9850 thread on XS where someone posted a list of steppings and how much people got out of those.  That was a excellent guide to me, tho mine didn't fall under any of those steppings damn it.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Why does this thread have over 5000 replys?
> 
> I've read through but cant figure out why it has gotten to over 5000..



You have similar setup like my gaming PC which my wife uses also.  After this 9850 upgrade on mine she jumped onto mine saying hers is slow.  Wait till I upgrade that one to AM3 phenom he he.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, it's been a long night...







Edit: Oops.....


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, it's been a long night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clock there.  Is this thru AOD or thru bios?  ACC?  Whats your NB voltage?

My dumb ass chip and board absolutely hates any HTT over 236.  It once booted @ 214 * 14 @ 1.3v but its a no go now.  Tried 236 * 12.5 @ 1.375 - boots but hangs in windows.  Increased to 1.4v still the same.  Increased mem voltage still the same.  Haven't touched the NB volts, should I?  Or should I reduced the HTT and increase the multi since my board doesn't play well with high HTT?

Saturday night it booted to 234 * 13 @ 1.4v but not Orthos stable.  This thing is driving me nuts.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Nice clock there.  Is this thru AOD or thru bios?  ACC?  Whats your NB voltage?
> 
> I was advised (bear in mind this rig has only been up and running for 17 days) that keeping the CPU and NB voltages alike is good for now. I got months of tweaking ahead of me. I'm running W& Beta so no AOD....all bios!  The way to go anyway right?
> 
> ...



Welcome to the 9850BE...lol....I've got work ahead of me!! Thanks Swami!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

> ChaoticAtmosphere;1181178]Well, it's been a long night...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oops.....



Chaotic great work bro, i'm very happy for you, 3.3 GHz is a very very good clock for a 9850-9950 Phenom.  



suraswami said:


> Nice clock there.  Is this thru AOD or thru bios?  ACC?  Whats your NB voltage?
> 
> My dumb ass chip and board absolutely hates any HTT over 236.  It once booted @ 214 * 14 @ 1.3v but its a no go now.  Tried 236 * 12.5 @ 1.375 - boots but hangs in windows.  Increased to 1.4v still the same.  Increased mem voltage still the same.  Haven't touched the NB volts, should I?  Or should I reduced the HTT and increase the multi since my board doesn't play well with high HTT?
> 
> Saturday night it booted to 234 * 13 @ 1.4v but not Orthos stable.  This thing is driving me nuts.



Try leaving the FSB at 200 and using only your multi, bring the HT link to default or a bit under default, and leave the NB at default clock, this gives you stability big time, once you get your CPU to where you want it, then bring the multi down little by little and raise the FSB, this worked beautifully for me.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Chaotic great work bro, i'm very happy for you, 3.3 GHz is a very very good clock for a 9850-9950 Phenom.
> 
> 
> 
> Try leaving the FSB at 200 and using only your multi, bring the HT link to default or a bit under default, and leave the NB at default clock, this gives you stability big time, once you get your CPU to where you want it, then bring the multi down little by little and raise the FSB, this worked beautifully for me.



I will do that tonight.  It takes so much time to find the right balanced speed


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I will do that tonight.  It takes so much time to find the right balanced speed



OH yeah! I'm still finding max limits....as I said I have to order patience and a little 9850BE TLC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

come on sissies, I hit 3.6 GHz the same day I got my board with my 9850!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> come on sissies, I hit 3.6 GHz the same day I got my board with my 9850!!!



and i pushed 2v through a sempron the same day i got mine setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and i pushed 2v through a sempron the same day i got mine setup



exactly my point, dont be scared guys, trust in AMD!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> exactly my point, dont be scared guys, trust in AMD!!!



Haha....not all us have near as much cash as to push it with LIQ cooling! Brag Brag    Hey I did get to 3.3 on air didn't I? More to come CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha....not all us have near as much cash as to push it with LIQ cooling! Brag Brag    Hey I did get to 3.3 on air didn't I? More to come CP!



I did 3.45 GHz on air with my 9950, so dont worry, @ 1.55v


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did 3.45 GHz on air with my 9950, so dont worry, @ 1.55v



Well I was just thinking....I might get up to 3.6 if I put my tower out here:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well I was just thinking....I might get up to 3.6 if I put my tower out here:



haha awesome bro, I wish I was there I would def. do it   What are the temps like right now?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

bah your all still chicken's just crank the volts i did 1.8v on my 5000BE with a gemini II cooling it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha awesome bro, I wish I was there I would def. do it   What are the temps like right now?


 Trust me you do not want to be here CP. -8 in celcius translates to 17.9 farenheit....no wind chill factored in: 








cdawall said:


> bah your all still chicken's just crank the volts i did 1.8v on my 5000BE with a gemini II cooling it



Full is saying the same stuff....running his 9850 @ 1.7 volts....insane!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

that temp is insane, awesome from overclocking


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that temp is insane, awesome from overclocking



So you DOrecommend I put it on the balcony???


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> come on sissies, I hit 3.6 GHz the same day I got my board with my 9850!!!





cdawall said:


> bah your all still chicken's just crank the volts i did 1.8v on my 5000BE with a gemini II cooling it



One thing you guys don't understand - u guys already had a thoroughbred horse and you sat on it and gave it some gin and it damn runs even faster.

But remember I am having a workoholic *ECS* lazy ass that is not good in running as fast as the thoroughbreds you guys have.  My board freaks out if I pass more than 1.4v.

So if you compare ass vs horse then its not possible tho they belong to the same family.

But the fun is if I achieve more than 3 Ghz then the ECS puts every other AMD chipset board to shame


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So you DOrecommend I put it on the balcony???



Do it, but make sure you ware some under pants atleast.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Do it, but make sure you ware some under pants atleast.



Than how am I gonna calculate PI to the millionth decimal??? I gotta go out there naked!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ haha you guys are insane.


hey suraswami, I was just joking dude.  a better board will def. help you out a lot.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ haha you guys are insane.
> 
> 
> hey suraswami, I was just joking dude.  a better board will def. help you out a lot.



Like the Asus M3A79-T??? Soooo many options!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Like the Asus M3A79-T??? Soooo many options!!



  to that board

I cant wait for the AM3 M4A79-T


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> to that board
> 
> I cant wait for the AM3 M4A79-T



And the phenom II 945??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And the phenom II 945??



..and that too!!!!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ haha you guys are insane.
> 
> 
> hey suraswami, I was just joking dude.  a better board will def. help you out a lot.



I too was not serious man.  I was just trying to let you know my point, make the ass run like a horse.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And the phenom II 945??



oh you mean my cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I too was not serious man.  I was just trying to let you know my point, make the ass run like a horse.



haha I know, thats always a good feeling bro 



cdawall said:


> oh you mean my cpu


stop it or I will have to send my secret ninja, I think we have discussed the ninja thing before haven't we


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2009)

This dum CPU/board absolutely hates more than 2.85Ghz.  Oh well I am happy with that OC on a $50 board.

Anything over 2.87ghz hangs randomly.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy Cow!  ECS bios coders are absolutely retarded.

This morning I downloaded the latest bios that says it supports AM3 CPUs blah blah.  I was hoping this bios can OC my phenom more.  Guess what, they f..d up on this.

Same OC limit but here is the difference.

On 8/22 bios - Rock Solid Stable 2.85Ghz (237.5 * 12) @ 1.325V.  Bios reads 1.325v and in windows its 1.3v to 1.33v.  Idle Watts - 143 to 146.  Full load is 250 to 255 W.  Temps 26/50C
With new bios 2.85Ghz (237.5 * 12) @ 1.325v.  Bios reads 1.35v and in windows 1.35v to 1.37v.  Idle Watts - 199 to 201.  Full Load Watts go thru the roof. Temps 40/60C

So I reverted back to the 8/22 bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Holy Cow!  ECS bios coders are absolutely retarded.
> 
> This morning I downloaded the latest bios that says it supports AM3 CPUs blah blah.  I was hoping this bios can OC my phenom more.  Guess what, they f..d up on this.
> 
> ...



hmm weird, stick with the BIOS that works best for you, and for a $50 board, can't complain


----------



## suraswami (Jan 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm weird, stick with the BIOS that works best for you, and for a $50 board, can't complain



Is my Antec Trio 430W limiting me?  Volts seem to be stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Is my Antec Trio 430W limiting me?  Volts seem to be stable



hmm maybe, I would consider a new PSU.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hows that


Now how does one get a engineering sample chip?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 30, 2009)

A little off topic here but I know there are some windows 7 users here with ATI Graphics so I thought I'd link you to the Catalyst Beta for Windows 7:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83589


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, with February 9th right around the corner is anyone planning on picking up any of the AM3 chips and using it on your AM2+ motherboard or are you waiting to get an AM3 board and the mid spring/summer chips?

I'm 99% certain that I'm going to buy the AM3 925 chip which is the obvious equivalent of the AM2+ 920 that I have right now. ASUS has already announced that bios 1406 supports both AM2+ and AM3 45nm Phenom II cpus so no problems there for me. I'm thinking it could be fun maybe and I'm pretty curious. All I need to know is the price so I can get lined up for one and sell the 920 I have right now.

Anybody else thinking of buying AM3 in February?

Kei


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hey, with February 9th right around the corner is anyone planning on picking up any of the AM3 chips and using it on your AM2+ motherboard or are you waiting to get an AM3 board and the mid spring/summer chips?
> 
> I'm 99% certain that I'm going to buy the AM3 925 chip which is the obvious equivalent of the AM2+ 920 that I have right now. ASUS has already announced that bios 1406 supports both AM2+ and AM3 45nm Phenom II cpus so no problems there for me. I'm thinking it could be fun maybe and I'm pretty curious. All I need to know is the price so I can get lined up for one and sell the 920 I have right now.
> 
> ...



I don't think I'll upgrade right away, the performance gain of DDR3 to DDR2 isn't that much of an improvement in my eyes (especially when its only running in dual channel).and is still pretty pricey. Besides I just ordered my 940 and im sure that will hold me over for a while. 
At least until ddr3 becomes more affordable. 
BUT i will say this...there are some really nice looking AM3 board out right now!


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2009)

OH! And another thing....I'm thinking about replacing my Xigmatek cooler with something smaller so I can have more ram options to choose from instead of just the low profile versions which are harder to find these days.

I know that nothing smaller is going to cool as well as the Xigmatek does, but my processor runs soooo cool that I have the fan on my Xigmatek so low that it's almost off anyway so I likely won't even notice a difference. I was thinking about the Zalman 9500 which will blow out the back of the case (right?) and it's pretty small but still larger than the stock heatsink by a good margin and should cool a lot better. I never had a problem even cooling with the stock heatsink so the Zalman should work fine. The cooler HAS TO BE something that's not top mounted like the stock cooler so that my side fans don't blow into the cpu fan slowing it down and causing it to fail eventually.

What do you guys think...I need something that's no longer going to block my first two ram slots so I can stop limiting myself to only low profile ram with either small or NO heatsinks. I'd love to be able to get a full 8Gb worth of GeIL Evo One/Black Dragon in 1066Mhz speed but I can't fit them. Right now I've got the low profile Patriot Extremes (1150Mhz) in the slot under the cooler with a tight fit, and the GeIL Evo One/Black Dragon (800Mhz) in the other two slots. I already know how well the GeIL ram models run and clock from my experience with the 800Mhz chips (max into windows so far on only 2.2v is 1140Mhz ) and I'd like to keep with GeIL.

Help,

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I don't think I'll upgrade right away, the performance gain of DDR3 to DDR2 isn't that much of an improvement in my eyes....
> 
> BUT i will say this...there are some really nice looking AM3 board out right now!



Thanks bunch, I wasn't talking about DDR3 full setups I'm just talking about the AM3 processors themselves right now. I don't know when I'll switch over to DDR3 yet because I don't know when the ASUS board (my obvious buy) will be available and how much. I just wanted to know strictly about buying the processors alone for their AM2+ usage. That's my plan right now until I see prices for the DDR3 stuff. 

The only AM3 boards have only been announced so far, nothing is actually for sale. All of the boards at this time that are listed are DDR2 AM2+/AM3 boards not the DDR3 AM3 only boards. Those have only been shown in pictures and at shows so far, but should begin to be released in a very short time with the cpus on the way out the door. I'm waiting for the ASUS M4A79-T (DDR3) before buying a new board at all. I'm still rockin the SB600 M3A32 MVP Deluxe right now until I know which way to go with a new board whether it be to buya new AM2+ board or if the AM3 boards will be mature enough when they're released.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

hey Kei, thanks for the news, I'll be up and running soon hopefully, should have a board soon, and i'm picking up a Power supply tomorrow.  Time to burn my 9950


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks bunch, I wasn't talking about DDR3 full setups I'm just talking about the AM3 processors themselves right now. I don't know when I'll switch over to DDR3 yet because I don't know when the ASUS board (my obvious buy) will be available and how much. I just wanted to know strictly about buying the processors alone for their AM2+ usage. That's my plan right now until I see prices for the DDR3 stuff.
> 
> The only AM3 boards have only been announced so far, nothing is actually for sale. All of the boards at this time that are listed are DDR2 AM2+/AM3 boards not the DDR3 AM3 only boards. Those have only been shown in pictures and at shows so far, but should begin to be released in a very short time with the cpus on the way out the door. I'm waiting for the ASUS M4A79-T (DDR3) before buying a new board at all. I'm still rockin the SB600 M3A32 MVP Deluxe right now until I know which way to go with a new board whether it be to buya new AM2+ board or if the AM3 boards will be mature enough when they're released.
> 
> Kei



Ya know I almost forgot that since the AM3 CPUs support both ddr2 and ddr3 that we will see the emergence of more hybrid boards with both ddr2 and ddr3 memory. That is something that I might be interested in. But I've only seen one board in the works with that and that was the jetway that mad the news last week. I would love to see manufactures like ASUS, DFI,MSI ect. make boards with this option.


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, I feel kinda dumb right now doing all this work searching for a different cooler. I've already built a system for a friend a bit ago and used a Xigmatek HDT S-963 cooler which is the smaller brother to the S-1283 that I use. It's still large of course but only uses a 92mm fan stock and leaves enough room to use whatever ram you want.

How I forgot that I have no idea...but it's super cheap so I might buy it at $27 for the newer S-964. 

Kei


----------



## suraswami (Jan 30, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hey, with February 9th right around the corner is anyone planning on picking up any of the AM3 chips and using it on your AM2+ motherboard or are you waiting to get an AM3 board and the mid spring/summer chips?
> 
> I'm 99% certain that I'm going to buy the AM3 925 chip which is the obvious equivalent of the AM2+ 920 that I have right now. ASUS has already announced that bios 1406 supports both AM2+ and AM3 45nm Phenom II cpus so no problems there for me. I'm thinking it could be fun maybe and I'm pretty curious. All I need to know is the price so I can get lined up for one and sell the 920 I have right now.
> 
> ...



The 925 is 95w right?  probably will even cooler.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2009)

suraswami said:


> The 925 is 95w right?  probably will even cooler.


yeah I am Kei. im just waiting to get a price and from there see what happens... also be getting the 940 be hopefully in 2 weeks.... new egg Canada takes 10 days for shipping sense it comes outta the US.


----------



## arucard (Jan 31, 2009)

*Gigabyte 790GP DS4H with 9850BE overclock*

Hi guys . I would like to use FSB to overclock my CPU up to 3.0ghz , can you guys advise me about the voltage settings , I tried my 9850BE , at the moment is most stable is 2.7Ghz @ 1.30v which is stock voltage , the screenshot for the bios is in here . Thanks , hope get help from you guys 

http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA790GP-DS4H/g4.htm


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

arucard said:


> Hi guys . I would like to use FSB to overclock my CPU up to 3.0ghz , can you guys advise me about the voltage settings , I tried my 9850BE , at the moment is most stable is 2.7Ghz @ 1.30v which is stock voltage , the screenshot for the bios is in here . Thanks , hope get help from you guys
> 
> http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA790GP-DS4H/g4.htm


as some in here my say im wrong, but....... bump the cpu volt to 1.4850 volt and if all goes well, than drop the volt by 1 click till you fail!


----------



## arucard (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually a 2.9Ghz is also alright !


----------



## arucard (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> as some in here my say im wrong, but....... bump the cpu volt to 1.4850 volt and if all goes well, than drop the volt by 1 click till you fail!



Hi, thanks so much . but I want to overclock together with the Ram , overall system performance , not just the CPU alone ,


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 31, 2009)

arucard said:


> Hi, thanks so much . but I want to overclock together with the Ram , overall system performance , not just the CPU alone ,



Hi arucard, whether you use the multi on CPU alone or FSB, eventually you'll BSOD, and you'll need to raise the voltages. I like to keep my voltage as low as possible so I raise the FSB until BSOD, then I raise the voltage a notch.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Guys whats the max voltage and temps the Phenom 9850 can withstand, real quick.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 31, 2009)

arucard said:


> Hi guys . I would like to use FSB to overclock my CPU up to 3.0ghz , can you guys advise me about the voltage settings , I tried my 9850BE , at the moment is most stable is 2.7Ghz @ 1.30v which is stock voltage , the screenshot for the bios is in here . Thanks , hope get help from you guys
> 
> http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/gigabyte/GA-MA790GP-DS4H/g4.htm



240x12.5=3000mhz

240 cpu freq x the default cpu multi = 3.0ghz  

***that will also raise your ht link and nb to 2400 mhz unless drop the multi for them...**

the voltages will vary from proc to proc.... 
start at auto volts and work ur way up if needed......


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey Guys whats the max voltage and temps the Phenom 9850 can withstand, real quick.



allegedly   1.6v 60c 

but i think fullinfusion proved otherwise


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 31, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> allegedly   1.6v 60c
> 
> but i think fullinfusion proved otherwise



Otherwise would be what??


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> think thats bad? check this out! :shadedshu





fullinfusion said:


> Hey K master bite yo tongue mate!!!! i hit 100c while a pump failed and at the moment running..... well ill show ya lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fullinfusion said:


> well i was called on my proc wouldnt run this volt but it is and stable!!!!!





AphexDreamer said:


> Otherwise would be what??



i unno about his temps.......but i guess fullinfusion likes his volts


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Otherwise would be what??



1.7 volts

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79094&page=7

Edit: Shit!! I didn't see his 1.8volt venture, holy cow!!


----------



## arucard (Jan 31, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> 240x12.5=3000mhz
> 
> 240 cpu freq x the default cpu multi = 3.0ghz
> 
> ...



I just try the 3.0ghz alone on multiplier , I need to up 1.5v but still lock in windows , not stable  , I will settle on 2.9Ghz , trying to tune the voltage now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys I'm so happy!! I've got it to 3.317 GHz with 1.56 Volts set in the BIOS. However AMD reads different Volts then CPUz, which should I trust. Also my BIOS records lower temps than AMD OVerdriver does, is my BIOS right?







I'm so happy. My phenom really did a number on me with this surprise. All I did was ran Vista built in stress test and it passed that, but once I'm convinced its stable I'll shoot for higher. Are my volts getting kind of risky?


----------



## suraswami (Jan 31, 2009)

Finally got this ass to stable 2.9Ghz.  Here is a screen shot.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys I'm so happy!! I've got it to 3.317 GHz with 1.56 Volts set in the BIOS. However AMD reads different Volts then CPUz, which should I trust. Also my BIOS records lower temps than AMD OVerdriver does, is my BIOS right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na aod volt readings are wrong man.... trust the cpu-z for the corect voltage.... your bios will show lower temps just because once you get out of windows the cpu cooles down enough between restarting and going into the bios.... use core temp..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Finally got this ass to stable 2.9Ghz.  Here is a screen shot.


nice going! try leaving your volts alone and just bump the multiplier to x13.5 and see if she is stable.... if soo shoot for x14.... your cpu is a voltage hog like mine but you just need to find its sweet spot.... what acc setting you using?


----------



## suraswami (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> nice going! try leaving your volts alone and just bump the multiplier to x13.5 and see if she is stable.... if soo shoot for x14.... your cpu is a voltage hog like mine but you just need to find its sweet spot.... what acc setting you using?



unfortunately no ACC.  Its a NV board so I guess its hard to OC the phenom.

Just after I posted that attachment my pc hung.  So raised the voltage to 1.375.  Lets see.

I tried 200* 14 @ 1.4 not stable.  May be it needs more volts, not having better PSU and cooler stops me from going over 1.375v.  Because at load that succer consumes almost 320w which almost 80% of the psu capacity.  Tonight if time permits I am going to change the psu to my brand new Ultra X3 600w and see how she performs.

Ok this board is crap.  Not stable @ 2.9ghz.  So reverted back to 2.85Ghz setting.

Should I move the 9850 to my Biostar and see how far it can go?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

suraswami said:


> unfortunately no ACC.  Its a NV board so I guess its hard to OC the phenom.
> 
> Just after I posted that attachment my pc hung.  So raised the voltage to 1.375.  Lets see.
> 
> ...


well ya i would use the Biostar over the Ncrapia mobo lol....
and where you getting the 320watts from mate?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

suraswami what are you setting those shitty tracers at?..... no offense but im running them also and never should have sold my D9 corsair sticks..


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought id give you all inside of my interesting day i had yesterday.
since it was time to remove the rad off my rig and clean it I decided that i may as well remove the gpu and clean it also. Thinking?  while i have it apart, i may as well change the factory thermal paste with some nice Arctic silver paste.... well all went well till i tryed to boot..
The one light on the gpu went solid red seconds after the post of the mobo logo screen... I'm thinking WTF!!! 

After a well detailed look at the card i noticed the one heat sink wasn't making contact with the chip. What i found will shock you all, I found a tiny transistor mixed in with the thermal paste. That was the little bugger keeping the heat sink from mating proper..
Good god im thinking after looking at the chip on the gpu, I'm lucky it didn't crack the chip and another thing..... where did this transistor come from? well after installing the card and crossing my fingers while pressing the power to boot..... She booted and after test after test i don't see a single thing wrong with it. Temps are 7c cooler and being one day after, she's still working like a champ!
What a mystery where that bugger came from...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^  Gosh, cool story Full!! Glad all is copasthetic!!   Was that transistor part of the pc board on your Graphics card or just a loose piece wedged near the GPU??


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^  Gosh, cool story Full!! Glad all is copasthetic!!   Was that transistor part of the pc board on your Graphics card or just a loose piece wedged near the GPU??


where it came from is anyone's guess, but if i had to bet id bet it was from the video card itself..... i paid $600 + for this card last year.... thinking if i fuc^ed this up i wouldnt be able to buy the P II.... 
Lucky i guess and i keep trying to convince myself it was just a loose transistor from factory that may have been a stray that fell during the building process...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> where it came from is anyone's guess, but if i had to bet id bet it was from the video card itself..... i paid $600 + for this card last year.... thinking if i fuc^ed this up i wouldnt be able to buy the P II....
> Lucky i guess and i keep trying to convince myself it was just a loose transistor from factory that may have been a stray that fell during the building process...



Yeah apparently not every transistor is required to insure a part works. Something similar happened to me as well. When I first got my M379T Deluxe and took it out of the Anti Static wrapping a tiny transistor fell out, my heart literally stopped for a second. I was getting ready to be so pissed for an RMA already, but I just installed the bitch anyway and lo and behold it worked. They are just there for show lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^ Or to make you swallow your heart backwards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

hey Brad thats crazy bro, glad things worked out.  God knows where it came from.


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn Full......you're scaring me now! I was just thinking that I never did take my 4850 apart and replaced the stock paste with some Ceramique like I usually do. It proves to work very nicely and offered some sick overclocks on my 3870's I owned so for sure it would work beautifull on the even toastier 4850 card.........but now you've got me scared! 

I need to breat 15k already on a single car setup without clocking my processor to the moon. Okay so I don't NEED to do it, but it'd be pretty cool to see if I can get my cpu score up to 5500 and maybe come close to 16k on a single card that's not a supreme benchmark score maker. The card makes some damn good scores but we all know that the 4870, 3870x2, and 4870x2 offer sickly high inflated scores. I wonder how high I can actually get a single 4850 to go. 

I've still yet to overclock this card really which is pretty amazing since I've had it for a long time now. Then again it's a beast and runs everything like it's nothing. 

Kei  <----is gonna do it anyway


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah apparently not every transistor is required to insure a part works. Something similar happened to me as well. When I first got my M379T Deluxe and took it out of the Anti Static wrapping a tiny transistor fell out, my heart literally stopped for a second. I was getting ready to be so pissed for an RMA already, but I just installed the bitch anyway and lo and behold it worked. They are just there for show lol.


LMAO i believe you Aphex!!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Kei said:


> Damn Full......you're scaring me now! I was just thinking that I never did take my 4850 apart and replaced the stock paste with some Ceramique like I usually do. It proves to work very nicely and offered some sick overclocks on my 3870's I owned so for sure it would work beautifull on the even toastier 4850 card.........but now you've got me scared!
> 
> I need to breat 15k already on a single car setup without clocking my processor to the moon. Okay so I don't NEED to do it, but it'd be pretty cool to see if I can get my cpu score up to 5500 and maybe come close to 16k on a single card that's not a supreme benchmark score maker. The card makes some damn good scores but we all know that the 4870, 3870x2, and 4870x2 offer sickly high inflated scores. I wonder how high I can actually get a single 4850 to go.
> 
> ...


LOL the full master has done some rubbing off on the Kei master lol!!!!!
And your truly rite mate..... your gpu smokes for the price of it and up against my 3870x2 monster that still rocks ........and if you do hit 16k you'll have me shittin in my pants and be makin me stumble around to even better my score into the 17k'z  Kei!!!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys the I just ran a 3DMark06 bench (Since Vantage won't recognize my HDTV...) and I scored 12K. Why the fudge is my score so low???

Last time I ran 3Dmark I ran to a similar issue but the lowest score I had then was 14K and the CPU was at an even lower clock rate than now. WTF is up man?


----------



## suraswami (Feb 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well ya i would use the Biostar over the Ncrapia mobo lol....
> and where you getting the 320watts from mate?



I have the Kill-A-Watt plug in tool.  It shows me what kind of watts I use.



fullinfusion said:


> suraswami what are you setting those shitty tracers at?..... no offense but im running them also and never should have sold my D9 corsair sticks..



lol, Tracers! where did I mention, I just said Crucial  If I had Tracers I would have OCed it so high it will pull its own fuse and die

I just have Crucial basic ram.  2 sets of 2GB (total 8GB), 1 set is only DDR2 667 and the other is DDR2 800.

For some reason My B2 phenom OCed the same Ram sticks higher upto DDR2 984.  This B3 is strange.  Don't know whats going on.

My biostar has the basic Kingston low profile ram.  That thing is @ DDR2 1000 and works flawlessly.  Probably need more voltage on it too to go higher.  Right now I think its @ 2.1v.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys the I just ran a 3DMark06 bench (Since Vantage won't recognize my HDTV...) and I scored 12K. Why the fudge is my score so low???
> 
> Last time I ran 3Dmark I ran to a similar issue but the lowest score I had than was 14K and the CPU was at an even lower clock rate than. WTF is up man?


make sure you disable virus and any thing that mite be running in the back ground..... sence im running Vista i disable..... side bar.... anti vir.... ati.... windows defender..... and after all is said and done when the red microsoft shield pop's up i right click on it and even disable it.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I have the Kill-A-Watt plug in tool.  It shows me what kind of watts I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you not run all four sticks at 800MHz mode mate?


----------



## suraswami (Feb 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> can you not run all four sticks at 800MHz mode mate?



tried that too.  Just increased the multi still the same.  something to do with the mobo.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

suraswami said:


> tried that too.  Just increased the multi still the same.  something to do with the mobo.


How about setting the ram all on auto and seeing what it can do?..... can you take a pic of your bios setting?..... im sure if you can post it i can get you to 3.1 easy! 

I believe you and i have the same batched cpu'z mate.....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> make sure you disable virus and any thing that mite be running in the back ground..... sence im running Vista i disable..... side bar.... anti vir.... ati.... windows defender..... and after all is said and done when the red microsoft shield pop's up i right click on it and even disable it.....



Thanks but trust me everything is closed. Only thing running is CCC and all of its extra AA AF stuff are set to default. I really don't understand... Its perplexing to say the least. Should I really be scoring that low?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay so I'm finally getting around to finding the individual max settings @ stock voltage of 1.3.

CPU Multi is 14.5x (2.9Ghz) Chip doesn't like it higher ,  15x I get BSOD. So I set the multi to stock (12.5x) and now I'm checking Max FSB	and it seems Chippy likes the FSB more because I'm at 243 FSB (past 3.0Ghz) and she still boots into W7 and I'm not done yet!! 









**With my luck she'll BSOD at 244 FSB


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks but trust me everything is closed. Only thing running is CCC and all of its extra AA AF stuff are set to default. I really don't understand... Its perplexing to say the least. Should I really be scoring that low?


sence we both own the same gpu Aphex let me run 2 runs in 3dmark06 tomorrow at your cpu clocks and ill post you the results.....


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2009)

Ack! That was the hardest thermal replacement I've ever done...I blame this on the curse of Full! 

Everything went just fine until the last 4 screws that attatch the hold down clamp (that 4 ended claw thing on the back of our cards) and the last screw for some reason stripped immediately? I didn't even get to put a turn in it, I've never had a screw do that before...they at least get a turn on them. This one was just amazingly soft and I $hit you not stripped before I even turned it. Very freaky thus I say it is the "Fullinfusion Curse" haha.

Anyway I was able to get everything else off just fine and somehow rotate the cooler just enough that I could get about 3/4 or more of the chip clear and I could make my cleaning stuff reach the rest. Instead of applying the thermal paste directly to the chip though I had to clean off the heatsink contact area and apply the paste directly to that instead. The sweet thing about that though is that on this card (unlike the 3870's I owned) the area that covers the chip is actually indented! It's in the perfect size and shape of the chip so I could apply the paste (Ceramique as usual for me) very nicely and carefully rotate the cooler back on top of the chip and attatch it like normal.

I'm glad they indented the shape of the chip like that because it made it much easier. It would've been nice if I could've taken that last screw out but hey at least it got done. So far everything is great as usual. Temps before the Ceramique is fully cured are already about 4-5C cooler at idle than what the stock paste was doing. Right now it's sittin gat 43-44C (Memory and Shaders at 48C) whereas before everything sat at 48C at idle still with the same 35% fan speed and it's only been a very short time since I powered down and applied the Ceramique.

I'll put it under a light load in a bit to see how she reacts, but of course I want to give the Ceramique time to work it's magic and get cured nicely. Now I really wish I had something to get the memory and shaders running cooler but I don't have any pads to replace the stock stuff with and of course that would be impractical to use Ceramique on because it would be too thick.

I"ll keep you guys updated. 

Kei  <----- really thinks he has a shot at 16k with everything clocked up hopefully


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO i believe you Aphex!!!!!!



i remember when aphex dreamer posted about that, he was as scared as he can be   I don't blame him


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> sence we both own the same gpu Aphex let me run 2 runs in 3dmark06 tomorrow at your cpu clocks and ill post you the results.....



Ok that sounds good then. Meanwhile I'm trying to figure the cause...


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2009)

*Latest 3DMark06 results*

I mentioned yesterday that I was going to be running the test again to see if I could break the 16k mark with a single gpu and everything clocked up.

I haven't run everything at it's max clocks yet but I did run another test at the same speed that I ran the previous test at, but this time clocked the gpu up to what CCC will allow me to do and took just a tick out of that.

The score is significantly higher with the card clocked up which is nice, but I think the card could go higher still I just need a program that will work with Windows7 that will allow me to overclock the card. As you all know CCC has limits on how high you can go without doing a bios flash which I don't want to do again at least not right now. I'm sure I'll get a very nice boost in score if I turn the rest of the system up to/near it's max, but I'd really like to get the card near it's max so I know what it actually is.

Anyway, results from before and after below. Sweet score, but we all know there is quite a bit more left in it. 

Kei


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 2, 2009)

Question:

When raising only the FSB with CPU Multi at 8x, When it starts to get unstable what voltages should I raise? I've no BSOD's; just software acting funny.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Question:
> 
> When raising only the FSB with CPU Multi at 8x, When it starts to get unstable what voltages should I raise? I've no BSOD's; just software acting funny.



That sounds related to RAM. When RAM timings get to low or mhz to high, software and applications wills start acting funny. Indicating you RAM isn't storing the data into itself correctly.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 2, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> That sounds related to RAM. When RAM timings get to low or mhz to high, software and applications wills start acting funny. Indicating you RAM isn't storing the data into itself correctly.



Awesome! Thanks Aphex...lol...you caught me. While I was looking for my max fsb I was tinkering with the dividers on my ram in order to familiarize myself with them. **Hangs head**

Here's where I'm at. I didn't touch the timings (I left them on auto) Should I raise them manually now? My ram should be able to reach 1066Mhz at 5-5-5-15-2T (I was experimenting  )


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Awesome! Thanks Aphex...lol...you caught me. While I was looking for my max fsb I was tinkering with the dividers on my ram in order to familiarize myself with them. **Hangs head**
> 
> Here's where I'm at. I didn't touch the timings (I left them on auto) Should I raise them manually now? My ram should be able to reach 1066Mhz at 5-5-5-15-2T (I was experimenting  )



1000mhz range 5-5-5 sounds fine, that shouldn't give you any problems. I think if you tried to you should be able to set it to 4-4-4 @ 1066Mhz. I was able to with my Tracers at 2.4volts.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 2, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> How about setting the ram all on auto and seeing what it can do?..... can you take a pic of your bios setting?..... im sure if you can post it i can get you to 3.1 easy!
> 
> I believe you and i have the same batched cpu'z mate.....



I reset the bios using the jumper and changed only the HDD and other basic settings.  Left the HT on auto, mem on auto, voltages no auto since it defaults to ram specific value, but i didn't change it.  Left the cpu volts at default.  Max I got was 200 * 14.5.  @ 1.375v.  Thats it.  Nothing more than that.  I even increased to 1.45v for 3Ghz - nope.  So I guess the mobo is a real 'Gadha' (alias donkey).

I have to try on the biostar.  I guess I am going to leave it there or probably sell it and get Phenom II or AM3 X4s.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 3, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> 1000mhz range 5-5-5 sounds fine, that shouldn't give you any problems. I think if you tried to you should be able to set it to 4-4-4 @ 1066Mhz. I was able to with my Tracers at 2.4volts.



Okay. So even when I had the 1000Mhz @ 250fsb and Multi @ 12.5x My programs were still acting a bit drunk. So, I went into the BIOS and manually set my RAM timings and upped the DDRv to 2.2v and dropped the fsb to 248 and finally SuperPi completes without error on 32M calc and my temps are okay. I'm sure I could get a bit more speed but above 1.4v core my temps go above 55c. I'd like to get my mem from 992Mhx to the 1066Mhz their rated at while keeping this clock!


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I thought id give you all inside of my interesting day i had yesterday.
> since it was time to remove the rad off my rig and clean it I decided that i may as well remove the gpu and clean it also. Thinking?  while i have it apart, i may as well change the factory thermal paste with some nice Arctic silver paste.... well all went well till i tryed to boot..
> The one light on the gpu went solid red seconds after the post of the mobo logo screen... I'm thinking WTF!!!
> 
> ...




i unno if this would work or not, but run gpuz or some other program that tells the transistor count on your card and see if it matches spec.....


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay so I'm finally getting around to finding the individual max settings @ stock voltage of 1.3.
> 
> CPU Multi is 14.5x (2.9Ghz) Chip doesn't like it higher ,  15x I get BSOD. So I set the multi to stock (12.5x) and now I'm checking Max FSB	and it seems Chippy likes the FSB more because I'm at 243 FSB (past 3.0Ghz) and she still boots into W7 and I'm not done yet!!
> 
> ...




what is your nb multi and cpu-nb volts set at?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 3, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> what is your nb multi and cpu-nb volts set at?



nb multi is 10x and I think I have my cpu-nb voltage set at the same as the cpuv


----------



## ASharp (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't know how many have noticed already but I'm sure this concerns a lot of you (myself included). I was checking the ASUS forums and the 0703 BIOS for the M3A79-T Deluxe is on the FTP.
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M3A79-T_Deluxe/0703.zip

Was hoping this would come out eventually...here's some release notes:
01. Support ACC with AM2+ 45nm CPU.
02. Improve the system performance when use certain CPU.
03. Fixed System may show Boot fail message if ACC enabled.
04. Fix the problem that AM2 CPU Vcore voltage may be incorrect if change CPU voltage in AI Suite.
05. Fix the problem that AI_NAP may not work after resuming from S1 or S3.
06. Set the value of "Processor Frequency Multiplier" option in bios up to 35 for certain CPU.
07. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx
(ACC is a overclock technique which can adjust the voltage and frequency for AMD CPU directly under OS)

Have fun.


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

ASharp said:


> Don't know how many have noticed already but I'm sure this concerns a lot of you (myself included). I was checking the ASUS forums and the 0703 BIOS for the M3A79-T Deluxe is on the FTP.
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M3A79-T_Deluxe/0703.zip
> 
> Was hoping this would come out eventually...here's some release notes:
> ...




i went to the link that #7 referred to and got this when i did a look up by cpu and mobo....





...............


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 7, 2009)

*fantastic news........*

I was at a buddy's house last night and I found out he has $250+ on his paypal account and told me that he wants to spend it...I said wait a minute....I'll give you $100 to top off your account and order me the PII 940!! I'm sooooooo excited!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I was at a buddy's house last night and I found out he has $250+ on his paypal account and told me that he wants to spend it...I said wait a minute....I'll give you $100 to top off your account and order me the PII 940!! I'm sooooooo excited!!


Great CA! I'll also have my new PII 940 this coming Friday.... I sure hope its a choice batch to get a wicked O/C!!!! 4.5-5ghz on water.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks but trust me everything is closed. Only thing running is CCC and all of its extra AA AF stuff are set to default. I really don't understand... Its perplexing to say the least. Should I really be scoring that low?


what cpu clock you running to score the 12k and also the 14k Aphex?
Sorry its been nuts here the last week and didn't get to run a bench to compare with ya, but im here now...
Tell me what you want me to run and ill bump the cpu or lower it... also tell me what your nb and HT link speed are at?....and both gpu cores and memory freq your also running...... just to keep everything as close to match as possible....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

Kei said:


> Ack! That was the hardest thermal replacement I've ever done...I blame this on the curse of Full!
> 
> Everything went just fine until the last 4 screws that attatch the hold down clamp (that 4 ended claw thing on the back of our cards) and the last screw for some reason stripped immediately? I didn't even get to put a turn in it, I've never had a screw do that before...they at least get a turn on them. This one was just amazingly soft and I $hit you not stripped before I even turned it. Very freaky thus I say it is the "Fullinfusion Curse" haha.
> 
> ...


Oh stop it Kei lol!!!! hey why are you the odd man that likes his white Ceramic paste? dont you like AS5?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 7, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> i went to the link that #7 referred to and got this when i did a look up by cpu and mobo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i just installed the 0703 bios and so far so good....(9850)  but lets see how it clocks compared to 0403


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

i ran the new Bios (0703) and imo it really suck's..... for the 9850 BE anyway's..... 
It was a real hard O/C'r.....


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh stop it Kei lol!!!! hey why are you the odd man that likes his white Ceramic paste? dont you like AS5?



Haha, yep I'm the crazy one with the ceramic paste only. I like AS5, but way back when I had visions of what would happen if something went wrong (not likely) using that which made me decide to buy the Ceramique. It also came in a larger size even though it cost more I didn't care plus.....again I had to be different.

Now it's actually something I swear by and gives me incredible results every time. 

Kei


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what cpu clock you running to score the 12k and also the 14k Aphex?
> Sorry its been nuts here the last week and didn't get to run a bench to compare with ya, but im here now...
> Tell me what you want me to run and ill bump the cpu or lower it... also tell me what your nb and HT link speed are at?....and both gpu cores and memory freq your also running...... just to keep everything as close to match as possible....



Thats ok. The 14K I got with a CPU clock of 2900Mhz don't remember what the HT link was at. The 12K I got with a CPU clock of 3317Mhz HT at 2140mhz. GPU was at 930/1051 for both.


----------



## Viscarious (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, its been a long time. 

Over 200 pages...jeez.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

Viscarious said:


> Wow, its been a long time.
> 
> Over 200 pages...jeez.



sure has.

Where you been bro?  Everything good for ya?  I haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2009)

Viscarious said:


> Wow, its been a long time.
> 
> Over 200 pages...jeez.



 it's you!

Kei --->


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thats ok. The 14K I got with a CPU clock of 2900Mhz don't remember what the HT link was at. The 12K I got with a CPU clock of 3317Mhz HT at 2140mhz. GPU was at 930/1051 for both.


thats weird, my score keeps going up when i up the cpu clock....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> thats weird, my score keeps going up when i up the cpu clock....



of course it will go up dummie!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> of course it will go up dummie!


Well Duh CP i know that but you missed what Aphex was saying..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well Duh CP i know that but you missed what Aphex was saying..



read it again now, sorry misread it the first time.

Thats weird.

Aphex any other changes in the system between both runs?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

well tomorrow afternoon at the earliest i shall have a PII 940 
if not tomorrow.... Friday by noon..... dam i cant wait...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well tomorrow afternoon at the earliest i shall have a PII 940
> if not tomorrow.... Friday by noon..... dam i cant wait...



tomorrow i Have my DFI board for my AMD rig woot woot, time to play with the Phenom again!

Time to get 1st place in Wprime thread back for the Phenom 9850/9950's


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> read it again now, sorry misread it the first time.
> 
> Thats weird.
> 
> Aphex any other changes in the system between both runs?


lol.... haha now were  even for my little mix up in your Wprime thread, remember?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tomorrow i Have my DFI board for my AMD rig woot woot, time to play with the Phenom again!
> 
> Time to get 1st place in Wprime thread back for the Phenom 9850/9950's


well i hope you do bro! im going to try for the 940 top spot, but time eill tell..... i prayed that i get a sweet bin'd chip this time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well i hope you do bro! im going to try for the 940 top spot, but time eill tell..... i prayed that i get a sweet bin'd chip this time



i think the top spot for a 940 was sno.lcn and he was on LN2. 


I hope you get a good one too bro!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2009)

No other changes other than the CPU speed and different times of the OS installed and different installs of the 3Dmark06. Oh and different drivers, but that shouldn't account for suck a low score, I just don't get it. Shit like this pisses me off ridiculously.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> No other changes other than the CPU speed and different times of the OS installed and different installs of the 3Dmark06. Oh and different drivers, but that should account for suck a low score, I just don't get it. Shit like this pisses me off ridiculously.



that truly is weird bro.

Maybe you can try switching back to the ol drivers and see.


----------



## WojtasRed (Feb 12, 2009)

How increase power consumption when you overlock Phenom 9850?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> No other changes other than the CPU speed and different times of the OS installed and different installs of the 3Dmark06. Oh and different drivers, but that shouldn't account for suck a low score, I just don't get it. Shit like this pisses me off ridiculously.


Id recomend CCC 8.10 Aphex.....
another thing have you installed the latest DX10 yet?
what is your plug and play in the bios set at?
i betcha something in the bios is off on one setting and can be resolved simply..


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> How increase power consumption when you overlock Phenom 9850?


What did you say?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Id recomend CCC 8.10 Aphex.....
> another thing have you installed the latest DX10 yet?
> what is your plug and play in the bios set at?
> i betcha something in the bios is off on one setting and can be resolved simply..



I'm really happy with the way the 9.1's are doing me, I'm going to keep them. DX10 is latest but how would that affect a DX9 rendered application?  Plug and Play is set to off in BIOS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm really happy with the way the 9.1's are doing me, I'm going to keep them. DX10 is latest but how would that affect a DX9 rendered application?  Plug and Play is set to off in BIOS.


I always update the dx whenever a new one comes out..... try turning plug n play back on and d/l the nov dx10 and give it another go and see how your score ranks up to your previous marks..... Um if i remember you had your gpu memory running over 1100mhz? if so you need to relax the core hertz other wise its not going to play nice....
I just wanted to see how high i could get the HT link speed.....
check this out...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I always update the dx whenever a new one comes out..... try turning plug n play back on and d/l the nov dx10 and give it another go and see how your score ranks up to your previous marks..... Um if i remember you had your gpu memory running over 1100mhz? if so you need to relax the core hertz other wise its not going to play nice....
> I just wanted to see how high i could get the HT link speed.....
> check this out...



how much voltage on the NB did that take?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much voltage on the NB did that take?


the nb-cpu was set to 1.3875v
the bios nb and ht multi was set to 11x but in the os the the ht was showing 9x so thats where AOD comes into play.... it allowed me to set her to 11x


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2009)

I have no luck with electronics.... my 56" DLp went out last night AGAIN!!!! i had two caps replaced on the power supply that Samsung fucked up during the build..... there the wrong value's so i thought all was good after the replacement..... well a different 2000uf 25 volt cap bulged on the sides and top releasing the liquid out of it.... so i was going to trade it off on a 46" lcd but the shop didn't hold up on there word of the trade in value so i said hell with it... so in short the tv repair shop will change out all 20 or so caps with top of the line for 100 dollars and ill have it back later tomorrow...
Well the PII 940 seemed outa reach again but not now.... its still a go and should have it by noon tomorrow..... so watch out CP lol..... Let the clocks begin!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I have no luck with electronics.... my 56" DLp went out last night AGAIN!!!! i had two caps replaced on the power supply that Samsung fucked up during the build..... there the wrong value's so i thought all was good after the replacement..... well a different 2000uf 25 volt cap bulged on the sides and top releasing the liquid out of it.... so i was going to trade it off on a 46" lcd but the shop didn't hold up on there word of the trade in value so i said hell with it... so in short the tv repair shop will change out all 20 or so caps with top of the line for 100 dollars and ill have it back later tomorrow...
> Well the PII 940 seemed outa reach again but not now.... its still a go and should have it by noon tomorrow..... so watch out CP lol..... Let the clocks begin!




Hahahaha!!!  You think you have bad luck with electronics??? I just had a FULL day  of BSOD's cuz I decided not to play with my mem and set it back to auto. Mistake. I manually set them back to what they were and Voila, no more game hangs and no more BSOD's. 

Your situation seems more dire full. Fill us in!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hahahaha!!!  You think you have bad luck with electronics??? I just had a FULL day  of BSOD's cuz I decided not to play with my mem and set it back to auto. Mistake. I manually set them back to what they were and Voila, no more game hangs and no more BSOD's.
> 
> Your situation seems more dire full. Fill us in!


Sweet CA..... glad you got it worked out mate!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet CA..... glad you got it worked out mate!!!!



Ya. With the Big typhoon VX, the best OC I'll get is 3.0 Stable and now I have to set my mem timings manually. I crossed that bridge and Chip will never let me live it down....lol. So I'm destined to manually control the RAM.

I lowered my voltages a bit and that sorta fixed my CPU stress test Temps. I'm in the 55°C range even with everest. 

By the way full. I got a 14000 3dMark06 score today!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya. With the Big typhoon VX, the best OC I'll get is 3.0 Stable and now I have to set my mem timings manually. I crossed that bridge and Chip will never let me live it down....lol. So I'm destined to manually control the RAM.
> 
> I lowered my voltages a bit and that sorta fixed my CPU stress test Temps. I'm in the 55°C range even with everest.
> 
> By the way full. I got a 14000 3dMark06 score today!!!


Bea E uUtifull!!!!!! mate!!! Fu^k thats sweet!!!!!!!...... what gpu clocks were you running?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Bea E uUtifull!!!!!! mate!!! Fu^k thats sweet!!!!!!!...... what gpu clocks were you running?



Well with W7, you know there are limitations right? So I got the CCC pre-release for my 3870 HD and oc'd it to 850Mhz and set the mem clock to 1301Mhz and set (and here's the catch) 3Dmark06 at 640X480  But seriously. I got a 12000+ with 1024x768


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got a freaking good rig and I got Jbunch, CP, Full to thank and for all those I forgot thank you too. I'm stable at 3.0 and 5-5-5-15-2t unganged. I'm f'n happy!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well with W7, you know there are limitations right? So I got the CCC pre-release for my 3870 HD and oc'd it to 850Mhz and set the mem clock to 1301Mhz and set (and here's the catch) 3Dmark06 at 640X480  But seriously. I got a 12000+ with 1024x768


How did ya get 1301 MHz on the gps'z memory mate?..... the highest i can go is 955mhz without a glitched program...... i run 945 core and 955 memory..... gives me 17k even on 3Dmark06 @ 3.12GHz
If i hit 4GHz with the PII 940 i bet ya i yield 19-20k easy @3.7 with my current setup and monster gpu.....!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> How did ya get 1301 MHz on the gps'z memory mate?..... the highest i can go is 955mhz without a glitched program...... i run 945 core and 955 memory..... gives me 17k even on 3Dmark06 @ 3.12GHz
> If i hit 4GHz with the PII 940 i bet ya i yield 19-20k easy @3.7 with my current setup and monster gpu.....!


Screenies on the way!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Screenies on the way!!


Sweet.... cant wait CA


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet.... cant wait CA



Please......I bow to you guys


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

This is default test......


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Please......I bow to you guys


NO!!!!! you bow to no one CA!!!!!!! i just prey that with my H2O cooling and huge fsb 79-T mobo i hit 4.2-4,3 ghz...... i used to be a gamer but now i gave that up and now into video converting....... i must say unganged memory and a clock of 3.2GHz.... its faster than fuck bro!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> NO!!!!! you bow to no one CA!!!!!!! i just prey that with my H2O cooling and huge fsb 79-T mobo i hit 4.2-4,3 ghz...... i used to be a gamer but now i gave that up and now into video converting....... i must say unganged memory and a clock of 3.2GHz.... its faster than fuck bro!!!!




Oh gosh! You are so damn right!!!! LMFAO!! Did you say you were from Ontario Imo?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

Not bad for just a Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 eh?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh gosh! You are so damn right!!!! LMFAO!! Did you say you were from Ontario Imo?


no i didnt say...... lmao..... im in manitoba


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not bad for just a Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 eh?


hell no CA.....l. not bad at all..... i own a 3870x2 and compared to the 4870...... its a monster!!!!!! 19.5k brother!!!!! 3.3ghz


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> This is default test......





fullinfusion said:


> no i didnt say...... lmao..... im in manitoba



So???? Manitoba Dude?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> hell no CA.....l. not bad at all..... i own a 3870x2 and compared to the 4870...... its a monster!!!!!! 19.5k brother!!!!! 3.3ghz




Sweet! I wish I could afford an x2


----------



## WojtasRed (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What did you say?




Sorry, I mean how power consumption increase when you overclock Phenom 9850?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> This is default test......




Ha! Look what you get with one HD3870, I get near the same thing with my HD3870X2 which indicates that it is only using one of the two GPU's available. Why or how and what to do to fix it is beyond me. Disappointing is the matter.

Now I can only wonder if other applications are making use of both cores.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ha! Look what you get with one HD3870, I get near the same thing with my HD3870X2 which indicates that it is only using one of the two GPU's available. Why or how and what to do to fix it is beyond me. Disappointing is the matter.
> 
> Now I can only wonder if other applications are making use of both cores.



Wow....I overclock the shit out of my GPU with ATI OD when I run 3DMark....I'm sure if I put a second 3870 in a PCIe slot and link ' em there would be marginal improvements. But I'm not there so I can't advise you Aphex....until then, run 3Dmark @ 1024x728 you might get better scores.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> no i didnt say...... lmao..... im in manitoba


 Manitoba??? What do you need water cooling for? LMFAO!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> Sorry, I mean how power consumption increase when you overclock Phenom 9850?



I'm not familiar with the Gigabyte board you're using but the 9850 is a power hog if you go above 3.0Ghz. Ask fullinfusion; he'll tell ya and if you wanna OC your 9850 above 3.2 then go water or LN2

Max temp for 9850BE (depending on the model) is 61°C


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ha! Look what you get with one HD3870, I get near the same thing with my HD3870X2 which indicates that it is only using one of the two GPU's available. Why or how and what to do to fix it is beyond me. Disappointing is the matter.
> 
> Now I can only wonder if other applications are making use of both cores.


im running a G15 keyboard Aphex and it displays the gpu cores activity and temps..... there both running during the mark06 run for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Manitoba??? What do you need water cooling for? LMFAO!!!


Yup brandon manitoba....well i just like opening the window and dropping the room temp to around 12c..... the rad sure loves the cold air passing through it, dam last night i was idling at 18c on the cpu...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup brandon manitoba....well i just like opening the window and dropping the room temp to around 12c..... the rad sure loves the cold air passing through it, dam last night i was idling at 18c on the cpu...



That is damn sweet from the armpit of Canada!

I'm trying to profit off of global warming: Moved from Montreal to London, ON


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That is damn sweet from the armpit of Canada!
> 
> I'm trying to profit off of global warming: Moved from Montreal to London, ON


lol.... i hear ya man....
So look at what showed up on my door step seconds ago


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ Oh gosh, don't tell me. a freakin' deneb core!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol.... i hear ya man....
> So look at what showed up on my door step seconds ago



This thread is going to turn into a hardcore phenomenal pasty.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^ Oh gosh, don't tell me. a freakin' deneb core!!!!


lol im just trying to keep up with the times CA..... look at what i got now and i havent even spent much time on it at all...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol.... i hear ya man....
> So look at what showed up on my door step seconds ago




OVERCLOCK IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol.... i hear ya man....
> So look at what showed up on my door step seconds ago








top that


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

Anybody got questions about memory timings? Just ask me!!! I do not know what IMO talking bout.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

CD is just a wall. Nevermind him full....lmfao.........Open your door and enjoy!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> top that


blah blah here we go again 
your comparing dollars to donughts CD.... your using a ES chip.... but i will try to beat ya... im always up for a pizzn match.... just need a little more time to see what i can get it to do... 4ghz i believe will be a piece of cake.... something tells me i finally got a good chip.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Anybody got questions about memory timings? Just ask me!!! I do not know what IMO talking bout.


sweet CA ill be sure to ask ya lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> sweet CA ill be sure to ask ya lol



My chip doesn't like me. We have timing arguments. I like 1066 he likes 800. IMO says fuck him. I'm going manual.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> blah blah here we go again
> your comparing dollars to donughts CD.... your using a ES chip.... but i will try to beat ya... im always up for a pizzn match.... just need a little more time to see what i can get it to do... 4ghz i believe will be a piece of cake.... something tells me i finally got a good chip.



thats ok when i open my door i will have a 720BE so i will really really beat your 940BE


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats ok when i open my door i will have a 720BE so i will really really beat your 940BE



Too funny!!! I wanna see results!!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Too funny!!! I wanna see results!!!!!!



i promise to hit at least 4.5ghz  ad next week i will have DICE


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i promise to hit at least 4.5ghz  ad next week i will have DICE



I believe you. But C'mon dude~!!@


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats ok when i open my door i will have a 720BE so i will really really beat your 940BE


how old are ya CD? you sound like a little kid... and dont start sounding like an Intel fan boy..... im just happy to have what i got.... but in time and when i start to figure this cpu out ill always be happy to show all what it's got... good luck with your 720


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> My chip doesn't like me. We have timing arguments. I like 1066 he likes 800. IMO says fuck him. I'm going manual.


lol, thats too funny


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how old are ya CD? you sound like a little kid... and dont start sounding like an Intel fan boy..... im just happy to have what i got.... but in time and when i start to figure this cpu out ill always be happy to show all what it's got... good luck with your 720



17 hmmm intel does sound kinda nice


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats ok when i open my door i will have a 720BE so i will really really beat your 940BE





fullinfusion said:


> how old are ya CD? you sound like a little kid... and dont start sounding like an Intel fan boy..... im just happy to have what i got.... but in time and when i start to figure this cpu out ill always be happy to show all what it's got... good luck with your 720


 CdA wall does seem young.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how old are ya CD? you sound like a little kid... and dont start sounding like an Intel fan boy..... im just happy to have what i got.... but in time and when i start to figure this cpu out ill always be happy to show all what it's got... good luck with your 720


 Holy Crap Full..... LMFAO!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

I find this cpu clocks better without ACC active..... i wonder why?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2009)

Fanboyism. Nuff said. Go to 720BE thread Dude. Fuck. Are we that much bastards?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I find this cpu clocks better without ACC active..... i wonder why?


 I Like to hear about ACC....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats ok when i open my door i will have a 720BE so i will really really beat your 940BE




Oh Oh!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I find this cpu clocks better without ACC active..... i wonder why?



Should I turn off ACC?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Should I turn off ACC?


its up to you but with the 940 i find if i turn it off i clock higher.... my 9850 liked acc set to +2 so go figure?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Fanboyism. Nuff said. Go to 720BE thread Dude. Fuck. Are we that much bastards?


oh settle down CA.... its all good


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

i never thought id see the day.....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i never thought id see the day.....



lol, nice. I always wanted to hit 10000 and  always get like 9700. Great one though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol, nice. I always wanted to hit 10000 and  always get like 9700. Great one though.


Thanks Aphex..... you guys need to get the PII 940!!!! its fuckin sweet man.... it may not be I7 but its dam close.....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 15, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> How did ya get 1301 MHz on the gps'z memory mate?..... the highest i can go is 955mhz without a glitched program...... i run 945 core and 955 memory..... gives me 17k even on 3Dmark06 @ 3.12GHz
> If i hit 4GHz with the PII 940 i bet ya i yield 19-20k easy @3.7 with my current setup and monster gpu.....!



Now that you have the PII 940, I'm curious to to find what score you hit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Now that you have the PII 940, I'm curious to to find what score you hit.



he got over 19k, at 3.7 GHz, ill let him post the SS as I forgot what thread he posted it in.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 15, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

Let's talk crazy thoughts for a sec guys.....

Selling my X4 920.....buying an X3 710?

I'm sure you all know why I'd do it, besides being crazy...I'm curious to see how good this extremely cheap processor can do considering the success of my 920 with it's locked multiplier. I imagine that it will still clock just like the rest of the PII lineup and come near or better than a 1Ghz overclock on the high end with air.

I don't need it to run at a crazy clock of course as I use 2.8Ghz (stock) now on my 920 and used 2.6Ghz on my 9850 which are both still more than I needed to do whatever I want to do. The 710 already comes with the same 2.6Ghz that my 9850 had only of course it's faster at those clocks so it's no loss at all.

I also get the benefit with the memory controller of getting the 10x multiplier instead of the 9x that my 920 starts with. That could make running the northbridge at higher clocks MUCH easier instead of using the akward dividers like I do now when clocking up higher.

And of course the final reason....I'm just damn curious so I wanna buy something and play with it! 

Of course I'll end up getting an AM3 board pretty soon after that I think if I go that way. If I knew when the heck the 925 was coming out I probably wouldn't be thinking this as I'd just buy that in the first place, but it's not out and I don't know when yet........

okay discuss 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

Kei said:


> Let's talk crazy thoughts for a sec guys.....
> 
> Selling my X4 920.....buying an X3 710?
> 
> ...



I heard over at XS that the AM3 CPU's are supposed to be coming out really soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey fusion. I checked the usage of my GPU cores only to find out that GPU1 is not being used in any game I play. What could be wrong? Do you know if your GPU1 is being used? Could a BIOS option have disabled its internal Crossfire? Also do you have a crossfirex option in CCC. Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard over at XS that the AM3 CPU's are supposed to be coming out really soon.



The AM3 processors are already available, at least the X3 processors are anyway. The 720 is $165 and the 710 is a measly $125 (awesome). Matter of fact you can buy the AM3 boards at newegg as well (the ASUS and 2 Gigabyte boards). I haven't seen newegg list the X4 810 or 805 just yet though.

I want to make sure I stick with the 6 meg L3 cache so I don't want to go with the 810 or 805 though they're really good values of course. Heh, if the 810 or 805 were black editions though I'd scoop one up just for the fun of it! 

Oh 925....where are you? 

Kei


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2009)

Guess What guys. Went to flash my MB and my computer froze during the flash! You know what that means. Bricked board. I'm going to call Asus tomorrow, see if anything can be done.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn dude, did you flash it thru windows?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn dude, did you flash it thru windows?



Yeah:shadedshu

I was going to put it on a Flash Drive and do it through BIOS but I was like "Nah, Thats what this is for!" plus I had flashed successfully through Windows once before. As soon as I told it to flash it froze. It didn't even have time to do anything, it was at 0%. Yet I restarted CMOS and all I get now is a Beep after Beep after Beep non stop. Any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah:shadedshu
> 
> I was going to put it on a Flash Drive and do it through BIOS but I was like "Nah, Thats what this is for!" plus I had flashed successfully through Windows once before. As soon as I told it to flash it froze. It didn't even have time to do anything, it was at 0%. Yet I restarted CMOS and all I get now is a Beep after Beep after Beep non stop. Any ideas?



did you set your settings back to default before flashing, NEVER and I mean NEVER flash a BIOS with a o/c'ed rig at all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guess What guys. Went to flash my MB and my computer froze during the flash! You know what that means. Bricked board. I'm going to call Asus tomorrow, see if anything can be done.



they will void your warranty, best bet is to buy a chip with the bios you want encoded.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guess What guys. Went to flash my MB and my computer froze during the flash! You know what that means. Bricked board. I'm going to call Asus tomorrow, see if anything can be done.


i had a flash go bad last week and recovered it....
Do you have your Motherboard Cd?
well if you do, go pop it in your disk drive and use the bios recovery tool that's on the disk... it should automatically start up.... good luck.
And ppl!!!! does nobody ever read the book that comes with the mobo?
well it tells ya how to recover from a bad windows based or floppy flash


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

hows that Phenom II treating ya Brad?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hows that Phenom II treating ya Brad?


to tell ya the truth Dave, im running it at stock setting..... everything on auto o ooooooooo
i just set the ram 1066mhz mode and the rated voltage and whamo!!! this thing is sick man!! i mean real sickly fast, everything i throw at it she just gobbles it up 
i like this chip so much i think of it like a precious gem, heck it clocks at lower volts and i dont wanna shorten its life to soon ya know lol... 
i just installed the ccc 9.2 driver and taking it on a stock test run and than with a simple click in the bios load up the killer 3.8Ghz setting thats 100% stable.... hell i only played with it for two n a half days and find it way easier to clock than the 9850...
I just got home today, been on the road all week and now its time to see what else i can get this thing to do... so hows your AMD clocking going bro?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey fusion. I checked the usage of my GPU cores only to find out that GPU1 is not being used in any game I play. What could be wrong? Do you know if your GPU1 is being used? Could a BIOS option have disabled its internal Crossfire? Also do you have a crossfirex option in CCC. Sorry for so many questions.


hey Aphex, another thing that i forgot to add to your PM is any time you remove the gpu driver and install another one....... make sure you run the mobo cd and select install chipset drivers, than select custom.... and you'll see the Northbridge filter driver needs to be installed...
Reboot and its good to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> to tell ya the truth Dave, im running it at stock setting..... everything on auto o ooooooooo
> i just set the ram 1066mhz mode and the rated voltage and whamo!!! this thing is sick man!! i mean real sickly fast, everything i throw at it she just gobbles it up
> i like this chip so much i think of it like a precious gem, heck it clocks at lower volts and i dont wanna shorten its life to soon ya know lol...
> i just installed the ccc 9.2 driver and taking it on a stock test run and than with a simple click in the bios load up the killer 3.8Ghz setting thats 100% stable.... hell i only played with it for two n a half days and find it way easier to clock than the 9850...
> I just got home today, been on the road all week and now its time to see what else i can get this thing to do... so hows your AMD clocking going bro?



haha Dude, I remember when I got my i7 at first for a few days I ran it at default settings.  I was so happy that I didnt touch it, and Ididnt know wtf I was doing anyways so I didnt miss with it.  Glad you are enjoying your Phenom bro, I want to get mine soon, but I am waiting for the big boy AM3 Phenoms to be released 

As far as my 9950, the PSU failed so its down for now, it was a cheap PSU.  I'm waiting for my PCP&C 860W to come in for my i7 rig so I can use my current TT 650W on the Phenom and then start to mess with it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha Dude, I remember when I got my i7 at first for a few days I ran it at default settings.  I was so happy that I didnt touch it, and Ididnt know wtf I was doing anyways so I didnt miss with it.  Glad you are enjoying your Phenom bro, I want to get mine soon, but I am waiting for the big boy AM3 Phenoms to be released
> 
> As far as my 9950, the PSU failed so its down for now, it was a cheap PSU.  I'm waiting for my PCP&C 860W to come in for my i7 rig so I can use my current TT 650W on the Phenom and then start to mess with it.


Lol dude!!!! You have no luck at all with the Amd platform hey? 
All i know is im so fuc^ing happy with this PII 940 that you wouldn't even begin to know...
The Wife busted me looking at the New-Egg Porn site..... that all she said was..........Oh Know Baby...... you promised....... LMFAO!!!!! I told her this 79-T was the last mobo i was getting..... but ya know.......DDR3 Lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Lol dude!!!! You have no luck at all with the Amd platform hey?
> All i know is im so fuc^ing happy with this PII 940 that you wouldn't even begin to know...
> The Wife busted me looking at the New-Egg Porn site..... that all she said was..........Oh Know Baby...... you promised....... LMFAO!!!!! I told her this 79-T was the last mobo i was getting..... but ya know.......DDR3 Lol



 hahahah that was funny I can picture that in my mind 


Well I do have luck with AMD, 3.6 GHz Phenom 9850, you call that lucky or what, only 1.456v!!!!

i was using a $30 PSU i had as a spare, what else can I ask for dude!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> to tell ya the truth Dave, im running it at stock setting..... everything on auto o ooooooooo
> i just set the ram 1066mhz mode and the rated voltage and whamo!!! this thing is sick man!! i mean real sickly fast, everything i throw at it she just gobbles it up
> i like this chip so much i think of it like a precious gem, heck it clocks at lower volts and i dont wanna shorten its life to soon ya know lol...
> i just installed the ccc 9.2 driver and taking it on a stock test run and than with a simple click in the bios load up the killer 3.8Ghz setting thats 100% stable.... hell i only played with it for two n a half days and find it way easier to clock than the 9850...
> I just got home today, been on the road all week and now its time to see what else i can get this thing to do... so hows your AMD clocking going bro?





Chicken Patty said:


> haha Dude, I remember when I got my i7 at first for a few days I ran it at default settings.  I was so happy that I didnt touch it, and Ididnt know wtf I was doing anyways so I didnt miss with it.  Glad you are enjoying your Phenom bro, I want to get mine soon, but I am waiting for the big boy AM3 Phenoms to be released
> 
> As far as my 9950, the PSU failed so its down for now, it was a cheap PSU.  I'm waiting for my PCP&C 860W to come in for my i7 rig so I can use my current TT 650W on the Phenom and then start to mess with it.






fullinfusion said:


> Lol dude!!!! You have no luck at all with the Amd platform hey?
> All i know is im so fuc^ing happy with this PII 940 that you wouldn't even begin to know...
> The Wife busted me looking at the New-Egg Porn site..... that all she said was..........Oh Know Baby...... you promised....... LMFAO!!!!! I told her this 79-T was the last mobo i was getting..... but ya know.......DDR3 Lol





Chicken Patty said:


> hahahah that was funny I can picture that in my mind
> 
> 
> Well I do have luck with AMD, 3.6 GHz Phenom 9850, you call that lucky or what, only 1.456v!!!!
> ...



Haha, you guys are too funny...

So. I tried to get stable at 3.0 and said F*** it. I restarted, pressed "DEL" Repeatedly, then pressed F5, ran 5 different stability tests and wadda you know??? 

Edit: Hey, at least my audio doesn't clip when I open Google like it used too on my old Athlon 800Mhz rig!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

^^there you go!!   So its stable?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

Check this HT link speed lol.... the funny thing is its stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Check this HT link speed lol.... the funny thing is its stable



I thought the HT was always less or as high as your FSB.  meaning you would need a 254 MHz FSB to hit 2544 MHz HT????


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I thought the HT was always less or as high as your FSB.  meaning you would need a 254 MHz FSB to hit 2544 MHz HT????


x12 in the bios CP..... Processor- NB multi x12
Cpu-NB HT link speed X12
you should know that bro?
212x12=2544Mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> x12 in the bios CP..... Processor- NB multi x12
> Cpu-NB HT link speed X12
> you should know that bro?



yeah but with old gen phenoms its not like that, If I set my HT to 2.2 GHz but my FSB was at 200 MHz my HT would only be 2.0 GHz to equal the FSB.  Multi of 10, 200x10 = 2.0 GHz HT


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah but with old gen phenoms its not like that, If I set my HT to 2.2 GHz but my FSB was at 200 MHz my HT would only be 2.0 GHz to equal the FSB.  Multi of 10, 200x10 = 2.0 GHz HT


Oh i get what your saying cp...... i remember that from trying that with the 9850.... but the 940 lets you go way higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh i get what your saying cp...... i remember that from trying that with the 9850.... but the 940 lets you go way higher



Guess they overcame that issue, old gen Phenoms, thats a no no :shadedshu


I got my PSU on the way hopefully the Phenom rig will be running soon, my 4870 is going to the Phenom rig so the onboard wont be slowing me down any more .  I got something on the way for my intel rig!


BTW this is my 4000th post woohooo   I started posting in March - April of last year and I had only 59 posts at the time.  Came a long way.  Trying to hit 5000 posts before the end of April.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^there you go!!   So its stable?



Ya, after pressing F5 in the BIOS, I't stable at 2.5 Ghz!! LOL. I'm sure I could get stable at 2.9 though or maybe 3.0 if I accept keeping my memory at 800Mhz (using CPU Multi only).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya, after pressing F5 in the BIOS, I't stable at 2.5 Ghz!! LOL. I'm sure I could get stable at 2.9 though or maybe 3.0 if I accept keeping my memory at 800Mhz (using CPU Multi only).



  the way you said that was pretty funny lol


keep the memory low, make your cpu stable at 3.0 ghz, then work on your meme, dont clock both at once I know what im telling you 

also keep your HT and NB and defaults for now.  up that once your cpu is stable


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya, after pressing F5 in the BIOS, I't stable at 2.5 Ghz!! LOL. I'm sure I could get stable at 2.9 though or maybe 3.0 if I accept keeping my memory at 800Mhz (using CPU Multi only).


man why dont you just set the ram to run at 800MHz mode and lower the cpu multi a tad?
by raising the bus speed your getting the best of both worlds..... it's a good blend of cpu and memory over clock..... even at 800mhz and low timings its faster than 1066mhz mode with its slower timings.... remember its the bus speed that makes shit happen...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> man why dont you just set the ram to run at 800MHz mode and lower the cpu multi a tad?
> by raising the bus speed your getting the best of both worlds..... it's a good blend of cpu and memory over clock..... even at 800mhz and low timings its faster than 1066mhz mode with its slower timings.... remember its the bus speed that makes shit happen...



depends on your CPU thought, my 9950 hates bus speed, my 9850 hated higher multi.

I just told him that sine he is having trouble getting the CPU stable its easier for him.  Then he can overclock everything else.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> depends on your CPU thought, my 9950 hates bus speed, my 9850 hated higher multi.
> 
> I just told him that sine he is having trouble getting the CPU stable its easier for him.  Then he can overclock everything else.


well for sure but i find blending both yield better over performance..... if i had my way id always go for higher bus speeds... this 940 likes multi of low to high and also higher bus speeds.... but every thing has changed with this system since introducing the 940.... the tracers are running way higher than before plus now i can run tighter timings along with the 1T setting....its weird but amazing how this cpu changes so much....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well for sure but i find blending both yield better over performance..... if i had my way id always go for higher bus speeds... this 940 likes multi of low to high and also higher bus speeds.... but every thing has changed with this system since introducing the 940.... the tracers are running way higher than before plus now i can run tighter timings along with the 1T setting....its weird but amazing how this cpu changes so much....



what can I say, its a much better CPU, im sure the memory controller is much better and is allowing you to do what you were not able to do before with your 9850 dude.

Hey you still have your 9850, I dont know if I asked you before or not.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what can I say, its a much better CPU, im sure the memory controller is much better and is allowing you to do what you were not able to do before with your 9850 dude.
> 
> Hey you still have your 9850, I dont know if I asked you before or not.


I had a sweet link added to my bookmarks but i updated my Fire fox browser and i lost the link.
But any ways, AMD used different silicon in the build that helps with voltage leaks and more less (static energy jumps) from higher core volts..... also the memory controller has tightened up and runs way more efficient than the Previous Phenoms ran. ill look and see if i can recall the site and post it later.... but from what ive read the PII cpu's are a HUGE improvement.
Oh and yes i still have this mirrored finish lapped 9850 sitting here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

here Cp and other brothers from otha mothers.... i got the link.... just read and click next at the bottom of the page...... its a real good review and has alot of info on what this cpu is made outta 
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=293&Itemid=63


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome find Brad!!!  I'll check it out in a bit.  

What are you going to do with the 9850?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

It just blows my mind seeing what this cpu will do...... The NB freq is nice and high.... talk about a new learning curve!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> It just blows my mind seeing what this cpu will do...... The NB freq is nice and high.... talk about a new learning curve!



I remember having a hard time going over 2.5 GHz with my 9850-9950.  What a difference.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome find Brad!!!  I'll check it out in a bit.
> 
> What are you going to do with the 9850?


its just sitting here dave..... why ? what ya thinking?
Id love to give it away but its not shitty Tracers ya know lol.... well the shitty tracers run and work sweet with the 940....but anyway just PM me about this....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remember having a hard time going over 2.5 GHz with my 9850-9950.  What a difference.


i had it higher but the system responded like i've never seen before...... just weird all together.... i had a feeling if i didnt back it off i wouldnt be here now lol..... KaBOOMMMMM!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Ppl.... i want to know something..... do you think the memory will run 1T mode in the 1066MHz setting?
It does with this 940 in the 800MHz setting without a problem....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey i want some input here please...... will ram running 828MHz at 4.4.4.10.15 1T mode run faster than ram running at 1103MHz T2 5.5.5.15.25


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

bump for such a great thread and better yet all the Bro's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

Brad I think 1t is the biggest difference.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey i want some input here please...... will ram running 828MHz at 4.4.4.10.15 1T mode run faster than ram running at 1103MHz T2 5.5.5.15.25



no it will not run faster


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> no it will not run faster


ok so you gave me some input..... so how about a recommendation then ? why you say that?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> ok so you gave me some input..... so how about a recommendation then ? why you say that?



not sure what your asking but as far as I know no DDR2 1066 runs T1 stable. Still DDR2 1100 will blow away anything near DDR2 800. However, memory has very little effect on overall systems performance. DDR2 800 with tight timing is plenty fast for anything except High FSB overclocking, and thats not a issue with the phenom. The answer to your question is I have tested both. Your DDR2 800 at that timing is very close to DDR2 1066 at 55515 t2 but not DDR2 1100 55515 t2 and don't forget both of them will overclock at that timing at least 50 mghz more, giving it more of a lead.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> not sure what your asking but as far as I know no DDR2 1066 runs T1 stable. Still DDR2 1100 will blow away anything near DDR2 800. However, memory has very little effect on overall systems performance. DDR2 800 with tight timing is plenty fast for anything except High FSB overclocking, and thats not a issue with the phenom. The answer to your question is I have tested both. Your DDR2 at that timing is very close to DDR21066 at 55515 t2 but not DDR2 1100 55515 t2 and don't forget both of them will overclock at that timing at least 50 mghz more, giving it more of a lead.


thanl you TRT..... you answered my question.... i must agerr with ya on this one.... and as far as 1066 mode 1T mode...... i couldnt even get it close to the windows start up screen..... so what i've done is set the memory to 1066 mode (1103MHz) using T2 5.5.5.15.20.... seems just as good as 800 @ 1T


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the way you said that was pretty funny lol
> 
> 
> keep the memory low, make your cpu stable at 3.0 ghz, then work on your meme, dont clock both at once I know what im telling you
> ...





fullinfusion said:


> man why dont you just set the ram to run at 800MHz mode and lower the cpu multi a tad?
> by raising the bus speed your getting the best of both worlds..... it's a good blend of cpu and memory over clock..... even at 800mhz and low timings its faster than 1066mhz mode with its slower timings.... remember its the bus speed that makes shit happen...



Okay. So I'm back in the BIOS and set everything manually to stock:

FSB: 200
CPU Multi: 12.5
CPU-NB: 10
HT Link: 2Ghz
CPU Core V: 1.275
CPU-NB V: 1.275
NB V: Auto
SB V: Auto
CPU Vdda: 2.5 (should I go 2.6 right now?)
Auto Xpress: Auto
CPU Tweak: Diabled
ACC: 0%
Memclk: 800Mhz
Timings: Auto for now (any suggestions?)

So I'm going to start raising the FSB now. 2 questions. 

1. Should I always keep the CPU Core and the CPU-NB voltages exactly the same and if not when is it the you would set them differently?

2. The MemClk option starts at 400 then 533, 667, 800 and finally 1067. Would choosing 1067 mean it's 1066 mode? and 800 800 mode? I noticed that these values change when raising the FSB so to me, choosing a mode doesn't make sense. Or say I raise the FSB in the mode I'm in now (800Mhz) will it eventually turn into 1066 mode as I approach say 260 FSB?? Memory settings discombobulate me especially from what I read in forums to what I see in the BIOS options! No biggie. I'm closer to understanding it now than 4 weeks ago but I just want to make sure that my thinking is on the right track.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

leave the mem at 800, so when you overclock it stays under or around 1066.


i see all options ok, howeever put vdda at 2.6v CPU NB V works better on auto for some people and disable auto express.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, Believe it or not, I had a good nights sleep. Before I went to sleep, I upped the fsb to 210, booted into windows, then ran Everest, waited 5 minutes to make sure the temps would stable out and they did. Woke up again, upped the fsb another 10 to 220 and repeated this step and fell asleep. Woke up this morning, and upped the fsb to 230, ran everest, made sure temps were stable, then made coffee, took a shower and blah blah blah. All settings are the same as above CP and look at the results:







The voltage is still at 1.275. I'm so happy it didn't BSOD like I expected it to!!  

I think Chip has finally decided to stop being a rebel  Weird though. I'm just about at 2.9 with almost the same settings as before, no BSODs and my temps are stable!! I'm so happy!!! I can't wait to get home and run a stress at 240FSB/ 3.0Ghz core clock. Usually my temps went through the roof (over 61 degs.) when I had my mem timings adjusted manually. So I'm going to set FSB at 240 right now and let it stay idle while I'm at work. Have a gr8 day everybody!!! And thanks!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

where you using FSB or multi to overclock before?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> where you using FSB or multi to overclock before?



FSB. As I said, I haven't changed anything except put the RAM timings to auto and chose 800Mhz for MEMclk before upping the the FSB again and I lowered the DDRv to 1.8.

I ran everest for tenn mins before leaving for work and saw that the core temps were stable at around 46-47 so I left it running. I got no BSODs on previous 1/2 hour tests so if it's still running when I get home I guess that means it'll be stable at 3.0 finally!!  I'll keep you posted by 9 pm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> FSB. As I said, I haven't changed anything except put the RAM timings to auto and chose 800Mhz for MEMclk before upping the the FSB again and I lowered the DDRv to 1.8.
> 
> I ran everest for tenn mins before leaving for work and saw that the core temps were stable at around 46-47 so I left it running. I got no BSODs on previous 1/2 hour tests so if it's still running when I get home I guess that means it'll be stable at 3.0 finally!!  I'll keep you posted by 9 pm.



well thats great news bro, keep us posted.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 23, 2009)

*Stable Finally!!!!!*

So I just got home, and as I got off the elevator on my floor I got a slight butterfly in my stomach as I wondered whether Everest would still be running and when I got in this is what I found:






WooHoo!! Stable @ 3.0Ghz after a 12 hour stress!!! F*** am I ever happy! What a relief!! This only on a voltage of 1.275!!!  I'm doing cartwheels!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay. Now I'm confused. Why, after 12 hours of stress with no BSOD, would I get a BSOD 20 or so minutes after I stop the the test while I'm only checking e-mail????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay. Now I'm confused. Why, after 12 hours of stress with no BSOD, would I get a BSOD 20 or so minutes after I stop the the test while I'm only checking e-mail????



why dont you try running memtest and test out your RAM overnight?  I have a feeling its something else and not your CPU.


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2009)

That's a normal thing Chaotic, most people don't realize that the truly hardest part of a full system stress test is AFTER you stop the system from 100% load and just use it normally.

In order to have an accurate torture/stress test you need to run the sytem with whatever program of choice for several hours and then IMMEDIATELY after the 100% stress you should use the system for at least 1 hour or so to see if it's truly stable.

People will find that something they thought was 100% stable isn't quite so if they do a test of that nature. For some people it doesn't matter to them and they like to have the big number so they don't want to see if fail which I can understand. I rather like knowing that my system is outside of some foolish move by me 100% stable at whatever setting I use it at.

I say knock the speed down just barely and if you've got time run it again.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2009)

Better yet knock that HT Link down to 2000 again and it will probably be stable without doing anything else. You're not really gaining anything from upping the HT Link to that high of a speed, but you can be making it unstable with that speed.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's a normal thing Chaotic, most people don't realize that the truly hardest part of a full system stress test is AFTER you stop the system from 100% load and just use it normally.
> 
> In order to have an accurate torture/stress test you need to run the sytem with whatever program of choice for several hours and then IMMEDIATELY after the 100% stress you should use the system for at least 1 hour or so to see if it's truly stable.
> 
> ...




Thats really true Kei, however some people overlook RAM also.  Stress tests test RAM but not as much as MEMtest.  MEM TEST will really push the RAM and bring out any instability out of it.  I think it is just as important to run it as it is to run everest for the CPU or Prime for example.


However, I also find that stress tests are not necessary for everyday use.  The settings im at right now with my i7 I have ran them for about a month already, never stress tested, just a few 3dmark runs, gaming, and everyday use.  Its never crashed on me not once or BSOD'd.  I have been crunching with these settings for about 6 days now as you can see below in the results for my team.  Stress tests just bring it out sooner, in my case it fails two weeks from now, I'll just tweak it the same way you or anybody else is if it fails with Prime, I don't see the need for the abuse, just my two cents of course and I truly back you up on your previous post and respect your opinion to the fullest.  You are master Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Kei said:


> Better yet knock that HT Link down to 2000 again and it will probably be stable without doing anything else. You're not really gaining anything from upping the HT Link to that high of a speed, but you can be making it unstable with that speed.
> 
> Kei



I never really saw a performance difference with a higher HT link, now however the NB really made the rig rock!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why dont you try running memtest and test out your RAM overnight?  I have a feeling its something else and not your CPU.



Thanks CP. I do have MemTest and did a 30 minute full passover with four of them running @ 700MB each with no errors. I will run it overnight tonight. 



Kei said:


> That's a normal thing Chaotic, most people don't realize that the truly hardest part of a full system stress test is AFTER you stop the system from 100% load and just use it normally.
> 
> In order to have an accurate torture/stress test you need to run the sytem with whatever program of choice for several hours and then IMMEDIATELY after the 100% stress you should use the system for at least 1 hour or so to see if it's truly stable.
> 
> ...





Kei said:


> Better yet knock that HT Link down to 2000 again and it will probably be stable without doing anything else. You're not really gaining anything from upping the HT Link to that high of a speed, but you can be making it unstable with that speed.
> 
> Kei



Thanks Kei, you must admit though that with the help of you good folks I have made huge progress. Rmember when I PM'd you about my temps running sky high only after 4 minutes with Everest? It'd hit 70°C and would still climb so I'd abort. The screen shot above is after 12 hours and 10 minutes and max temp hit was 51°C with an Avg of 48°C. Not too shabby. I'm really not worried about that BSOD. I pushed the reset button and booted back into Windows without a problem and haven't had one since. It just didn't make sense that it would BSOD under less load after 12 hours of full...lol!!!

I think it's safe to say that my current settings a pretty stable, I even had a session of NFS Undercover with no hangs, BSOD's or Win7 telling me that it has stopped working. The HT link speed only got that high by raising the FSB. I'll lower it closer to 2000Mhz.

And remember Kei, I did the full Everest stress test for 12 hours at 1.275vCore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks CP. I do have MemTest and did a 30 minute full passover with four of them running @ 700MB each with no errors. I will run it overnight tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bro my rig at default voltage BSOD'd once, how the hell, it could randomly happen, however two or three times then its instability.  one bsod maybe is nothing, it happens again then bump the vcore just a bit.  You might need 1.300v to be fully stable .  I'll tell you from past experiences with 9850-9950's!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro my rig at default voltage BSOD'd once, how the hell, it could randomly happen, however two or three times then its instability.  one bsod maybe is nothing, it happens again then bump the vcore just a bit.  You might need 1.300v to be fully stable .  I'll tell you from past experiences with 9850-9950's!



I was thinking of doing that too along with manually lowering the HT link.

At least I can now say that proudly that my rig runs at 27°c idle and 49°c under load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I was thinking of doing that too along with manually lowering the HT link.
> 
> At least I can now say that proudly that my rig runs at 27°c idle and 49°c under load.



that feels much safer doesn't it lol.  another BSOD and bring your HT back to default 2.0 GHz, and bump vcore to 1.3  that should do the trick.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that feels much safer doesn't it lol.  another BSOD and bring your HT back to default 2.0 GHz, and bump vcore to 1.3  that should do the trick.



I feel much safer with those temps and a load off my back too. It was so puzzling.

Sounds like a plan . I think I might even raise the FSB to 250 as well. Or would you recommend I toy with the NB multi?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I feel much safer with those temps and a load off my back too. It was so puzzling.
> 
> Sounds like a plan . I think I might even raise the FSB to 250 as well. Or would you recommend I toy with the NB multi?



a small increas in CPU speed wont hurt, if its stable then, try your NB multi after


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 23, 2009)

...yawn... ram is good.

EDIT: Ooops...damn. Shows I just woke up?!?!?!? I guess I should have taken the screenshot before I stopped it eh? Well it did 10 passes, %1000+ and no errors. Yay.

*Scratches head and heads back to bed <<----Blair


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ...yawn... ram is good.
> 
> EDIT: Ooops...damn. Shows I just woke up?!?!?!? I guess I should have taken the screenshot before I stopped it eh? Well it did 10 passes, %1000+ and no errors. Yay.
> 
> *Scratches head and heads back to bed <<----Blair



theres some relief to ya.  So how has the rig behaved?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> theres some relief to ya.  So how has the rig behaved?



Well, things are different now. I haven't had a BSOD. And things are all stable at 3.0. I lowered the HT link to 1.6 in the bios and it's now running at 1920Mhz. Haven't had much time to up the FSB any. I tried to go 250 but everest only lasted 2 mins before going red. Maybe not enough voltage??? I tried it at 245 as well and same thing. But it's fine at 240.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, things are different now. I haven't had a BSOD. And things are all stable at 3.0. I lowered the HT link to 1.6 in the bios and it's now running at 1920Mhz. Haven't had much time to up the FSB any. I tried to go 250 but everest only lasted 2 mins before going red. Maybe not enough voltage??? I tried it at 245 as well and same thing. But it's fine at 240.



GOod.  How much voltage at 240?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> GOod.  How much voltage at 240?



When I ran the 12 hour stress it was set to 1.275 for both vcore and cpu-nb. Now I have it at 1.3 for both. I tried 1.3125 to up the FSB to 245-250 and everest still went red after 2 mins. I have ACC at 0% in Bios and vdda still at 2.5v I tried auto express off and no difference. Maybe if I lower the ram to 667. I dunno. I think I might just be happy with 3.0 stable. I will be picking up the PII 940 in a few months anyway!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> When I ran the 12 hour stress it was set to 1.275 for both vcore and cpu-nb. Now I have it at 1.3 for both. I tried 1.3125 to up the FSB to 245-250 and everest still went red after 2 mins. I have ACC at 0% in Bios and vdda still at 2.5v I tried auto express off and no difference. Maybe if I lower the ram to 667. I dunno. I think I might just be happy with 3.0 stable. I will be picking up the PII 940 in a few months anyway!



you will need about 1.32-1.36v for 3.1 GHz stable.


However im sure at 3.0 GHz it is more than enough for what you do


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you will need about 1.32-1.36v for 3.1 GHz stable.
> 
> 
> However im sure at 3.0 GHz it is more than enough for what you do



Yeah but it's also fun to achieve just to brag 


Yeah, I figured i'd need the voltage to be higher for it but didn't have the time nor do I want my temps higher than upper 40's under load. My HD3870 is happy as a pig in mud at 855Mhz with the Memclk @ 1201Mhz. HWmonitor never shows higher than 65c max for GPU after playing UT3 for an hour or 2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yeah but it's also fun to achieve just to brag
> 
> 
> Yeah, I figured i'd need the voltage to be higher for it but didn't have the time nor do I want my temps higher than upper 40's under load. My HD3870 is happy as a pig in mud at 855Mhz with the Memclk @ 1201Mhz. HWmonitor never shows higher than 65c max for GPU after playing UT3 for an hour or 2.



i think it is setup sweet.  its a good overclock and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 25, 2009)

I upped it to 1.750Vcore and I got this:






Now I'm totally confused


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2009)

wtf, what do you mean thats what you got


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf, what do you mean thats what you got



I'm being facetious...lol. But seriously, I tried to up the voltage and It's not going to go any higher than 3.0Ghz. 960Mhz for Mem. As you said CP it's a good clock and only took me a little over a month to achieve it. I'm staying put now. These Phenoms are certainly touchy but once you find their sweet spot they are definitely solid.

I think I'm going to sit with a balance between Kei's philosophy and the hardcore OCer. You were right CP. I got to 3.0Ghz at 1.3vcore and it's stable. It was almost like a prophecy by you  ...lol. 

Had fun playing with it and I'm looking forward to the PII 940 later this summer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm being facetious...lol. But seriously, I tried to up the voltage and It's not going to go any higher than 3.0Ghz. 960Mhz for Mem. As you said CP it's a good clock and only took me a little over a month to achieve it. I'm staying put now. These Phenoms are certainly touchy but once you find their sweet spot they are definitely solid.
> 
> I think I'm going to sit with a balance between Kei's philosophy and the hardcore OCer. You were right CP. I got to 3.0Ghz at 1.3vcore and it's stable. It was almost like a prophecy by you  ...lol.
> 
> Had fun playing with it and I'm looking forward to the PII 940 later this summer.



lol, yeah I these CPUs are so good when the find the sweet spot, but while your at it, they make your life miserable 

Well the reason why I told you the voltage you needed was because bro, I have been oveclocking for about a year from scratch.   Bro but in that year I put sooo much time into it that by now I can say I pretty much no my way around these Phenoms as good as some of the top overclockers.  Of course give me some ln2 and I probably wont go anywhere since I've never overclocked with LN2, but on air and water your normal everyday rig, I consider myself to be one of the most knowledgeable people on these forums, I have lots of first hand experience overclocking these CPU's.  

Gladly you've been listening to from the beginning along as you have to some of us in here who have been great, and I myself have learned tons from them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

chaotic, just for you my friend




*"Phenom,...Like the perfect Storm,...Everything needs to be just right"*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> chaotic, just for you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Well it seems everything is just right!!  I wonder if that statment applies to the Phenom II's!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha! Well it seems everything is just right!!  I wonder if that statment applies to the Phenom II's!!


PII's like lower volts in my findings CA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha! Well it seems everything is just right!!  I wonder if that statment applies to the Phenom II's!!



I dont know, no first hand experience yet, sorry 



fullinfusion said:


> PII's like lower volts in my findings CA



45nm, they better


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

well Kei, you like to under volt and under clock...... hows this? it should save the hydro bill and keep the tree huggers happy hey.


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2009)

Hahaha, I was curious one day to see if it was possible and what it would look like so I did the ridiculous clock shown below. The Northbridge was at 2.0Ghz, HT Link was 2.0Ghz (4.0Ghz actual speed) and the ram was 1000Mhz cas 5.

The everest results were amusing 

I was going to do a full suite of benchmarks for fun, but the everest run took so long I changed my mind hahahahaha.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hahaha, I was curious one day to see if it was possible and what it would look like so I did the ridiculous clock shown below. The Northbridge was at 2.0Ghz, HT Link was 2.0Ghz (4.0Ghz actual speed) and the ram was 1000Mhz cas 5.
> 
> The everest results were amusing
> 
> ...


lol i knew that i would get your attention 
Hey i ran Wprime and it took 46sec.... Mark06.... well lets say i didnt wana wait but the 1st test was showing 25fps and droped to 10fsb.... so needless to say i didnt have time to waste... I also just removed the radiator off the bace of the case and shook it like a mad man and low and behold.... a heap of air bubbles purged from it into the rez..... temps @ 3.88GHz are idling at 28c now..... sure beats the 38c before...
I had the cooling lines off a few weeks ago and an hour after letting it run i shook the rad and a few bubbles purged so i thought it was fine, but it does take longer.... i just found that out....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^   thats crazy how low you guys clocked those CPUs wow!!!  I bet you will love your electric bill


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^   thats crazy how low you guys clocked those CPUs wow!!!  I bet you will love your electric bill



Yeah CP but my gpu sucks power like its free!!!! it almost need's its own power grid to run lol....but here in the land of ice and snow the hydro is really cheap.... like 60 dollars a month in the winter, and the same in the summer running the air-con 24/7
Hey Kei?
You know alot about the PII's.... can you help me here... Pleeeeeeeeeese?
I need to know, in the bios what should i set the cpu prefetching to.....i know what it does but does it apply to AMD cpu's? and also the micro code validation....what the hell is it? and what is it for? i believe that's what its called.... any help and explanation would be greatly appreciated mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah CP but my gpu sucks power like its free!!!! it almost need's its own power grid to run lol....but here in the land of ice and snow the hydro is really cheap.... like 60 dollars a month in the winter, and the same in the summer running the air-con 24/7
> Hey Kei?
> You know alot about the PII's.... can you help me here... Pleeeeeeeeeese?
> I need to know, in the bios what should i set the cpu prefetching to.....i know what it does but does it apply to AMD cpu's? and also the micro code validation....what the hell is it? and what is it for? i believe that's what its called.... any help and explanation would be greatly appreciated mate



 its own power grid lol.

i got my 2nd 4870 on the way, lets see how my elec. bill does!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its own power grid lol.
> 
> i got my 2nd 4870 on the way, lets see how my elec. bill does!


Lets see if your PSU can handle it... 
what you using now CP?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay. Now I'm confused. Why, after 12 hours of stress with no BSOD, would I get a BSOD 20 or so minutes after I stop the the test while I'm only checking e-mail????


Kei is rite on this..... It's like running a High horse power engine at 18,000RPM for hours on end and than just shutting it down..... It just dont like that..... a tad more tweaking and you'll be fine...
With my 9850 all i needed to do to correct the problem was to give the cpu voltage one click more in the bios to fix it. Never happened again..... Just one thing..... Prime... Why?
you wanna burn up your mobo?
Stress with AOD...... its for the AMD cpu's (made for them)
after a run of 2hrs id download a movie that need's to be converted.... Eg...an AVI file (at least 700mb) and convert it to a DVD formate... ( you'll see how the power of the AMD NB-memory and overall bandwidth runs programs like this)..... use a converting program like this http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/
It works great..... with this program in the tools option, you can select 0-8 threads to run for the encode....Its a Sweet program for the I7 users as the I7 has 8 threads.... and also select real time.... I run it on 4 threads Real time.... It runns all cores like mad and is a great way to check your stability....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Lets see if your PSU can handle it...
> what you using now CP?





my PSU?

Read my specs now, i had something up my sleeve lol.

I got a PCP&C 860, peaks at 900+W


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

How do you code a link? without adding the web address.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my PSU?
> 
> Read my specs now, i had something up my sleeve lol.
> 
> I got a PCP&C 860, peaks at 900+W


Peaks at 930W and continuous 860w..... nice choice.... how many 12v rails does it have?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

for those that wonder what secure virtual machine mode in the bios is for......

AMD security and virtual machine (SVM) architecture,
codenamed "Pacifica," is designed to provide enterprise-class
server virtualization software technology that facilitates
virtualization development and deployment. An SVM enabled
virtual machine architecture should provide hardware
resources that allow a single machine to run multiple operating
systems efficiently, while maintaining secure, resource-
guaranteed isolation.
1.1 The Virtual Machine Monitor
A virtual machine monitor (VMM, also known as a hypervisor)
consists of software that controls the execution of multiple guest
operating systems on a single physical machine; the VMM
provides each guest the appearance of full control over a
complete computer system (memory, CPU, and all peripheral
devices). The use of the term host refers to the execution
context of the VMM. World switch refers to the operation of
switching between the host and guest.
Fundamentally, VMMs work by intercepting and emulating in a
safe manner sensitive operations in the guest (such as changing
the page tables, which could give a guest access to memory it is
not allowed to access). AMD's SVM provides hardware assists to
improve performance and facilitate implementation of
virtualization.
1.2 SVM Hardware Overview
SVM processor support provides a set of hardware extensions
designed to enable economical and efficient implementation of
virtual machine systems. Generally speaking, hardware support
falls into two complementary categories: virtualization support
and security support.
1.2.1 Virtualization
Support
The AMD virtual machine architecture is designed to provide:
? Mechanisms for fast world switch between VMM and guest
? The ability to intercept selected instructions or events in the
guest

So in my books, it's set to off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Peaks at 930W and continuous 860w..... nice choice.... how many 12v rails does it have?



yep

single 12v rail, can't go wrong with PCP&C bro 


I got it off fit3series, he had his overclocked i7, and 3 gtx 260's in sli never gave up on him.  Plus the rails are adjustable


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep
> 
> single 12v rail, can't go wrong with PCP&C bro
> 
> ...


for an 80+ its ok..... i do however love the single rail Bro.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> for an 80+ its ok..... i do however love the single rail Bro.....



single rail to me is the way to go, although there are many many great PSU's that are not single rai.  My thermal take has been great to me Brad, I really cant complain about it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

Same cpu setting.... higher PCiE speed.... 100 vs 124MHz.... almost a 400Pt gain using the 9.2 driver... WHoOt!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> How do you code a link? without adding the web address.



I think you have to use the href tag. tis been I while since I coded XHTML.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Same cpu setting.... higher PCiE speed.... 100 vs 124MHz.... almost a 400Pt gain using the 9.2 driver... WHoOt!!!!



Nice Score! I get about 11-12k with my 3870.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, So I'm staying put here. And as you all mentioned, a click up on the voltage should take care of the BSOD. I haven't had one since the one after the 12 hour stress. I will do another stress and this time with AOD. Thanks for all the good advice. My comp is running awesome right now.






With the above settings, and my GPU OC'd to 855Mhz and it's Mem @ 1200Ghz, I got creative with Fraps and VirtualDub to get the following Vid, I finally found all the settings so it would be processed into HD mode. Tell me what you think!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtcCup0HIzQ


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice Score! I get about 11-12k with my 3870.


turn your Plug N play off in the bios mate! FucG me bro this PII 940 just gets better n better day by day..... and FYI i've down graded to the 0602 bios..... way more stable than the 0703


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay, So I'm staying put here. And as you all mentioned, a click up on the voltage should take care of the BSOD. I haven't had one since the one after the 12 hour stress. I will do another stress and this time with AOD. Thanks for all the good advice. My comp is running awesome right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro your cpu volts are soooooooooOoo low!!!! bump the FSB 3MHz at a time and just raise the cpu voltage one click in the bios.... you have a 3.6GHz cpu.... i SWARE IT...... ask CP.... i bet he comes close to an agreement with me on this!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> turn your Plug N play off in the bios mate! FucG me bro this PII 940 just gets better n better day by day..... and FYI i've down graded to the 0602 bios..... way more stable than the 0703



I'll check my BIOS right now, I'm sure the plug 'n' play is disabled though.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam bro your cpu volts are soooooooooOoo low!!!! bump the FSB 3MHz at a time and just raise the cpu voltage one click in the bios.... you have a 3.6GHz cpu.... i SWARE IT...... ask CP.... i bet he comes close to an agreement with me on this!



No, things get all funny the closer I get to 250fsb. I tried 245fsb @ 1.35v and not stable. I don't get BSOD but temps fly through the roof and now Everest shuts down (turns red; "Hardware failure detected")


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Dam bro your cpu volts are soooooooooOoo low!!!! bump the FSB 3MHz at a time and just raise the cpu voltage one click in the bios.... you have a 3.6GHz cpu.... i SWARE IT...... ask CP.... i bet he comes close to an agreement with me on this!


you heard WHAT i said CA.... raise those volts one click at a time for every 3MHz of FSB bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No, things get all funny the closer I get to 250fsb. I tried 245fsb @ 1.35v and not stable. I don't get BSOD but temps fly through the roof and now Everest shuts down (turns red; "Hardware failure detected")


Than deop your FSB and raise the cpu multi half a click.... it works out that way.... and what are ya running everest for?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Than deop your FSB and raise the cpu multi half a click.... it works out that way.... and what are ya running everest for?



Okay I'll stop!!  I'll use AOD from now on as you recommended! I'll try what you said when I get the chance, but whenever I go past 1.35v my temps go past 61c.

Here's how my PCI/PnP is set. Default.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay I'll stop!!  I'll use AOD from now on as you recommended! I'll try what you said when I get the chance, but whenever I go past 1.35v my temps go past 61c.
> 
> Here's how my PCI/PnP is set. Default.


your applying the cpu thermal paste wrong than......the tmps are way... way too high for what ya got...... show me or tell what your doing! (when applyin the paste)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Zalman ZM-STG1 TIG and I applied a thin layer to the CPU with the brush covering the whole die. I have layed it too thin and too thick, trust me Full, I've installed my big typhoon at least 7-8 times


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2009)

one thing if its being reported that high, i suggest you get a Temperature Gun and shoot at the base of the heatsink and then also shoot the NB directly, there is a possible chance the mobo has a crappy Temp sensor on it, or the bios is just screwed up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I use Zalman ZM-STG1 TIG and I applied a thin layer to the CPU with the brush covering the whole die. I have layed it too thin and too thick, trust me Full, I've installed my big typhoon at least 7-8 times


you dont need to cover the whole die.... after lapping the 9850 and having the water block installed for a few months you could see where the cores are..... ill try to take a picture and post it if i can get the light to shine on it the right way to show ya what i mean...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

hey brad great run bro


Chaotic, glad you are stable bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey brad great run bro
> 
> 
> Chaotic, glad you are stable bro


cool man.... hey did ya get that Nvidia gpu yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> for an 80+ its ok..... i do however love the single rail Bro.....





fullinfusion said:


> cool man.... hey did ya get that Nvidia gpu yet?



no, but here you go 


Cards at default


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no, but here you go
> 
> 
> Cards at default


sweet bro!!!! thats with cross fire gpu's?
Hey David i came across this today.... its about the I7 and overclocking....it seems real complicated to me...i think you'll like this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbzQblRQ7I&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> sweet bro!!!! thats with cross fire gpu's?
> Hey David i came across this today.... its about the I7 and overclocking....it seems real complicated to me...i think you'll like this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbzQblRQ7I&feature=related



yessir, two 4870's.  

I had seen that video, it was out when i7's were just out and very very confusing to me at then, now its whatever, thanks for the link


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yessir, two 4870's.
> 
> I had seen that video, it was out when i7's were just out and very very confusing to me at then, now its whatever, thanks for the link


your welcome bro..... so what nvidia gpu you order?..... im thinking of trading my 3870x2 for the big bad Nvidia gpu just so i can get the Pysics X in the drivers..... i was monitoring  Bench Mark ticker and seen a guy run Mark06 with a 940 PII @3.6GHz and a 8800 gt..... fu*k me!!!! he was hitting the 185**'s mark on a singleton card.....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

well im getting closer to the 20k mark bro's...... any idea on how to pick up a few more points?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

brad I was going to order an nvidia, but I never did, I got a 2nd 4870 instead 


By the way are you using fusion while you run 3dmark?

Another thing, why dont you use riva tuner, im sure you can set your fan in riva tuner and overclock the card higher than what CCC lets you.  a few more mhz out of the card and for sure you should hit 20k


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> brad I was going to order an nvidia, but I never did, I got a 2nd 4870 instead
> 
> 
> By the way are you using fusion while you run 3dmark?
> ...


Thanks David 
No im not using Fusion.... its not even on my rig.
I am using Riva tuner.... the fan is at 41%....... I however have a cracked AMD GPU TUNER to clock both cores way above what CCC can give me.....but i think its time for a fresh o/s install.... CCC skin isnt working (crimson) half the time and windows mail wont show the mail in the lower window unless i re-BoOt......but thats a 50-50 split if it works.... shes corrupted David.....
so a second gpu is the same as a Physics driver?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks David
> No im not using Fusion.... its not even on my rig.
> I am using Riva tuner.... the fan is at 41%....... I however have a cracked AMD GPU TUNER to clock both cores way above what CCC can give me.....but i think its time for a fresh o/s install.... CCC skin isnt working (crimson) half the time and windows mail wont show the mail in the lower window unless i re-BoOt......but thats a 50-50 split if it works.... shes corrupted David.....
> so a second gpu is the same as a Physics driver?



well remember physics is only on nvidias, i can only do 17k with this setup in vantage, however a single gtx 260 will probably murder me because of physx.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2009)

yup thats the only thing it has, now compare both with Physx Disabled and the playing field is probably even.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> yup thats the only thing it has, now compare both with Physx Disabled and the playing field is probably even.



yep.  I wonder if someone on here has posted runs with Physx disabled on a single 260????


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2009)

probably can't disable it thru the standard driver.


----------



## merkk (Feb 28, 2009)

Grats CP on getting your sec. video card nice 3dmark-06 run you got there. Once you start running crossfire and see what it can do for you in game i think you have a hard time going back to a single card again .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

merkk said:


> Grats CP on getting your sec. video card nice 3dmark-06 run you got there. Once you start running crossfire and see what it can do for you in game i think you have a hard time going back to a single card again .



thanks.

Yeah c/f is awesome, I played far cry yesterday, oh boy, it runs soooo smoooth.  C/F is awesome.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^Awesome score CP and congrats on the second 4870!!! I really wish I had the cash for a 4870 but I think I'll just do the Phenom II 940 and pick up another 3870 in 2 months or so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^Awesome score CP and congrats on the second 4870!!! I really wish I had the cash for a 4870 but I think I'll just do the Phenom II 940 and pick up another 3870 in 2 months or so.



Thanks dude 

Bro a 2nd 3870 would be nice, look at the 3870x2's, greta cards .


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Bro a 2nd 3870 would be nice, look at the 3870x2's, greta cards .



would a reg 3870 and a 3870 x2 jive together in crossfire x??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> would a reg 3870 and a 3870 x2 jive together in crossfire x??



I believe they do, just ask around, i'm sure you'll find an answer quick.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay showoffs  I think I'm up to something, check it out....






FSB is what she wants? FSB is what she'll get!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

what are you up to?

See you got the clock for voltage I told you


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe they do, just ask around, i'm sure you'll find an answer quick.


Yes they will work together.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are you up to?
> 
> See you got the clock for voltage I told you



Yep!  And with DDR2 1000Mhz. Now just need to test for stability. 



fullinfusion said:


> Yes they will work together.



Thanks Full. I thiink that I just might get the 3870 X2 when I pick up the PII 940 in may or so.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yep!  And with DDR2 1000Mhz. Now just need to test for stability.



I don't think you'll have a problem getting that stable, I did the exact same setting on my 9850BE when I had it. I even had it stable with the HT Link up to 2500Mhz as well so I'm sure you're good to go. 

Of course the 2500Mhz HT Link speed was pointless, but I just wanted to see if I could do it at all. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

Chaotic keep us posted.  So far you've had some success lately 


Brad, glad they work


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 5, 2009)

Kei said:


> I don't think you'll have a problem getting that stable, I did the exact same setting on my 9850BE when I had it. I even had it stable with the HT Link up to 2500Mhz as well so I'm sure you're good to go.
> 
> Of course the 2500Mhz HT Link speed was pointless, but I just wanted to see if I could do it at all.
> 
> Kei



Haha Kei!! with that screenshot I almost thought it was my rig!!!! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Chaotic keep us posted.  So far you've had some success lately
> 
> I owe it all to you guys!!  Y'all kin call me "Blair"
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^It is now my intention to play video games for several hours. (Hustle & Bustle)!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^It is now my intention to play video games for several hours. (Hustle & Bustle)!



There is no better feeling than having a succesful overclock and then gaming with it.  You feel like a king


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> There is no better feeling than having a succesful overclock and then gaming with it.  You feel like a king



I coundn't resist Dave.......  Blair


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2009)

So I updated to bios 0803 and after several hour I settled for this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=550708

Funny how AOD seems to think I'm running 650Mhz faster though, hmmmm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

thats not bad, what are your load temps like?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Not a bad OC at all, it's pretty hard to get the 9850's over that. Funny AOD screen though, at least it works though. Mine just locks my system when I try and apply it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats not bad, what are your load temps like?



Around 56 Max. Still have to do some testing though... 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Not a bad OC at all, it's pretty hard to get the 9850's over that. Funny AOD screen though, at least it works though. Mine just locks my system when I try and apply it.



Ya it is funny isn't it? I'm running a portable version cuz it won't install on windows 7

Edit: So here's where I'm at now. I ran Crysis for 1/2 an hour and CPU max temp 50, GPU max 67. Not too bad I must say. I also tweaked my memory which is now running at what corsair said they would run at (1066Mhz @ 5-5-5-15-2T).


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's my latest validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551050

 I'm sure I can push to 3.2 or 3.3 Ghz using fsb but I'm going to wait for my new ram cooling fans to come back first. I'll also have my 2nd HD 3870 by then!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Here's my latest validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551050
> 
> I'm sure I can push to 3.2 or 3.3 Ghz using fsb but I'm going to wait for my new ram cooling fans to come back first. I'll also have my 2nd HD 3870 by then!!



way to go, cant wait to see how much more you can squeeze out of it


----------

